# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  श्रीरामचरितमानस

## bhavna singh

केकीकण्ठाभनीलं सुरवरविलसद्विप्र  ादाब्जचिह्नं 
 शोभाढ्ढयं पीतवस्त्रं सरसिजनयनं सर्वदा सुप्रसन्नम्। 
 पाणौ नाराचचापं कपिनिकरयुतं बन्धुना सेव्यमानं 
 नौमीड्यं जानकीशं रघुवरमनिशं पुष्पकारूढरामम्।  1।।
 
मोर के कण्ठ की आभा के समान (हरिताभ) नीलवर्ण, देवताओं में श्रेष्ठ, ब्राह्मण (भृगुजी) के चरणकमल के चिह्न से सुशोभित, शोभा से पूर्ण, पीताम्बरधारी, कमलनेत्र, सदा परम प्रसन्न, हाथों में बाण और धनुष धारण किये हुए वानरसमूह से युक्त भाई लक्ष्मणजी से सेवित स्तुति किये जाने योग्य, श्रीजानकीजी के पति रघुकुल श्रेष्ठ पुष्पक-विमान पर सवार श्रीरामचन्द्रजी को मैं निरन्तर नमस्कार करता हूँ।।1।।

----------


## bhavna singh

कोसलेन्द्रपदकंजम  ंलौ कोमलावजमहेशवन्दि  ौ।
जानकीकरसरोजलालित   चिन्तकस्य मनभृंगसंगनौ।।2।।

कोसलपुरी के स्वामी श्रीरामचन्द्रजी के सुन्दर और कोमल दोनों चरणकमल ब्रह्माजी और शिवजी के द्वारा वन्दित हैं, श्रीजानकीजी के करकमलों से दुलराये हुए हैं और चिन्तन करने वाले मनरूपी भौंरे के नित्य संगी हैं अर्थात् चिन्तन करने वालों का मनरूपी भ्रमर सदा उन चरणकमलों में बसा रहता है।।2।।

----------


## bhavna singh

दो.-रहा एक दिन अवधि कर अति आरत पुर लोग।
जहँ तहँ सोचहिं नारि नर कृस तन राम बियोग।। 
  [श्रीरामजीके लौटने की] अवधिका एक ही दिन बाकी रह गया, अतएव नगरके लोग बहुत आतुर (अधीर) हो रहे हैं। राम के वियोग में दुबले हुए स्त्री-पुरुष जहाँ-तहाँ सोच (विचार) कर रहे हैं [कि क्या बात है, श्रीरामजी क्यों नहीं आये]।

----------


## bhavna singh

सगुन होहिं सुंदर सकल मन प्रसन्न सब केर।
प्रभु आगवन जनाव जनु नगर रम्य चहुँ फेर।।


 इतने में ही सब सुन्दर शकुन होने लगे और सबके मन प्रसन्न हो गये। नगर भी चारो ओर से रमणीक हो गया। मानो ये सब-के-सब चिह्न प्रभु के [शुभ] आगमन को जना रहे हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

कौसल्यादि मातु सब मन अनंद अस होइ।
आयउ प्रभु श्री अनुज जुत कहन चहत अब कोई।। 

कौसल्या आदि सब माताओं के मन में ऐसा आनन्द हो रहा है जैसे अभी कोई कहना ही चाहता है कि सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजीसहित प्रभु श्रीरामचन्द्रजी आ गये।

----------


## bhavna singh

भरत नयन भुज दच्छिन फरकत बारहिं बार।
जानि सगुन मन हरष अति लागे करन बिचार।।


भरतजी की दाहिनी आँख और दाहिनी भुजा बार-बार फड़क रही है। इसे शुभ शकुन जानकर उनके मनमें अत्यन्त हर्ष हुआ और वे विचार करने लगे-

----------


## bhavna singh

चौ.-रहेउ एक दिन अवधि अधारा। समुझत मन दुख भयउ अपारा।।
कारन कवन नाथ नहिं आयउ। जानि कुटिल किधौं मोहि बिसरायउ।।1।।

प्राणों की आधाररूप अवधि का एक दिन शेष रह गया! यह सोचते ही भरत जी के मनमें अपार दुःख हुआ। क्या कारण हुआ कि नाथ नहीं आये ? प्रभु ने कुटिल जानकर मुझे कहीं भुला तो नहीं दिया ?।।1।।

----------


## bhavna singh

अहह धन्य लछिमन बड़भागी। राम पदारबिंदु अनुरागी।।
कपटी कुटिल मोहि प्रभु चीन्हा। ताते नाथ संग नहिं लीन्हा।।2।।

अहा ! लक्ष्मण बड़े धन्य एवं बड़भागी हैं; जो श्रीरामचन्द्रजी के चरणारविन्द के प्रेमी हैं (अर्थात् उनसे अलग नहीं  हुए)। मुझे तो प्रभु ने कपटी और कुटिल पहचान लिया, इसी से नाथ ने मुझे साथ  नहीं लिया!।।2।।

----------


## bhavna singh

जौं करनी समुझै प्रभु मोरी। नहिं निस्तार कलप सत कोरी।।
जन अवगुन प्रभु मान न काऊ। दीन बंधु अति मृदुल सुभाऊ।।3।।

[बात भी ठीक ही है, क्योंकि] यदि प्रभु मेरी करनी पर ध्यान दें तो सौ करोड़ (असंख्य) कल्पोंतक भी मेरा निस्तार (छुटकारा) नहीं हो सकता। [परन्तु आशा इतनी ही है कि] प्रभु सेवक का अवगुण कभी नहीं मानते। वे दीनबन्धु हैं और अत्यन्त ही कोमल स्वभाव के हैं।।3।।

----------


## bhavna singh

मोरे जियँ भरोस दृढ़ सोई। मिलिहहिं राम सगुन सुभ होई।।
बीतें अवधि रहहिं जौं प्राना। अधम कवन जग मोहि समाना।।4।।


अतएव मेरे हृदय में ऐसा पक्का भरोसा है कि श्रीरामजी अवश्य मिलेंगे [क्योंकि] मुझे शकुन बड़े शुभ हो रहे हैं। किन्तु अवधि बीत जानेपर यदि मेरे प्राण रह गये तो जगत् में मेरे समान नीच कौन होगा ?।।4।।

----------


## bhavna singh

दो.-राम बिरह सागर महँ भरत मगन मन होत।
बिप्र रूप धरि पवनसुत आइ गयउ जनु पोत।।1क।।


श्रीरामजी के विरह-समुद्र में भरत जी का मन डूब रहा था, उसी समय पवन पुत्र हनुमान् जी ब्राह्मण का रूप धरकर इस प्रकार आ गये, मानो [उन्हें डूबने से बचाने के लिये] नाव आ गयी हो।।1(क)।।

----------


## bhavna singh

बैठे देखि कुसासन जटा मुकुट कृस गात।
राम राम रघुपति जपत स्रवत नयन जलपात।।1ख।।

हनुमान् जी ने दुर्बल शरीर भरतजी को जटाओं का मुकुट बनाये, राम ! राम ! रघुपति ! जपते और कमल के समान नेत्रों से [प्रेमाश्रुओंका] जल बहाते कुश के आसन पर बैठे देखा।।1(ख)।।

----------


## bhavna singh

चौ.-देखत हनूमान अति हरषेउ। पुलक गात लोचन जल बरषेउ।।
मन महँ बहुत भाँति सुख मानी। बोलेउ श्रवन सुधा सम बानी।।1।।


उन्हें देखते ही हनुमान् जी अत्यन्त हर्षित हुए। उनका शरीर पुलकित हो गया, नेत्रोंसे [प्रेमाश्रुओंका] जल बरसने लगा। मन में बहुत प्रकार से सुख मानकर वे कानों के लिये अमृतके समान वाणी बोले-।।1।।

----------


## bhavna singh

जासु बिरहँ सोचहु दिन राती। रटहु निरंतर गुन गन पाँती।।
रघुकुल तिलक सुजन सुखादात। आयउ कुसल देव मुनि त्राता।।2।।

जिनके विरह में आप दिन-रात सोच करते (घुलते) रहते हैं और जिनके गुण-समूहोंकी पंक्तियोंको आप निरन्तर रटते रहते हैं, वे ही रघुकुल के तिलक, सज्जनों को सुख देनेवाले और देवताओं तथा मुनियों के रक्षक श्रीरामजी सकुशल आ गये।।2।।

----------


## bhavna singh

रिपु रन जीति सुजस सुर गावत। सीता सहित अनुज प्रभु आवत।।
सुनत बचन बिसरे सब दूखा। तृषावंत जिमि पाइ पियूषा।।3।।

शत्रु को रण में जीतकर सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजीसहित प्रभु आ रहे हैं; देवता उनका सुन्दर यश गान कर रहे हैं। ये वचन सुनते ही [भरतजीको] सारे दुःख भूल गये। जैसे प्यासा आदमी अमृत पाकर प्यासके दुःख को भूल जाय।।3।।

----------


## bhavna singh

को तुम्ह तात कहाँ ते आए। मोहि परम प्रिय बचन सुनाए।।
मारुत सुत मैं कपि हनूमाना। नामु मोर सुनु कृपानिधाना।।4।

[भरतजीने पूछा-] हे तात ! तुम कौन हो ? और कहाँ से आये हो ? [जो] तुमने मुझको [ये] परम प्रिय (अत्यन्त आनन्द देने वाले वचन सुनाये [हनुमान् जी ने कहा-] हे कृपानिधान ! सुनिये; मैं पवन का पुत्र और जाति का वानर हूँ; मेरा नाम हनुमान् है।।4।।

----------


## bhavna singh

दीनबंधु रघुपति कर किंकर। सुनत भरत भेंटेउ उठि सादर।।
मिलत प्रेम नहिं हृदय समाता। नयन स्रवत जल पुलकित गाता।।5।।

मैं दीनों के बन्धु श्रीरघुनाथजी का दास हूँ। यह सुनते ही भरत जी उठकर आदरपूर्वक हनुमान् जी से गले लगकर मिले। मिलते समय प्रेम हृदय में नहीं समाता। नेत्रों से [आनन्द और प्रेमके आँसुओंका] जल बहने लगा और शरीर पुलकित हो गया।।5।।

----------


## bhavna singh

कपि तव दरस सकल दुख बीते। मिले आजु मोहि राम पिरीते।।
बार बार बूझी कुसलाता। तो कहुँ देउँ काह सुनु भ्राता।।6।।


[भरतजीने कहा-] हे हनुमान् ! तुम्हारे दर्शन से मेरे समस्त दुःख समाप्त हो गये (दुःखों का अन्त हो गया)। [तुम्हारे रूपमें] आज मुझे प्यारे राम जी मिल गये। भरतजी ने बार बार कुशल पूछी [और कहा-] हे भाई ! सुनो; [इस शुभ संवाद के बदले में] तुम्हें क्या दूँ ?।।6।।

----------


## bhavna singh

एहि संदेस सरिस जग माहीं। करि बिचार देखेउँ कछु नाहीं।।
नाहिन तात उरिन मैं तोही। अब प्रभु चरित सुनावहु मोही।।7।।

इस सन्देश के समान (इसके बदल में देने लायक पदार्थ) जगत् में कुछ भी नहीं है, मैंने यह विचार कर देख लिया है। [इसलिये] हे तात ! मैं तुमसे किसी प्रकार भी उऋण नहीं हो सकता। अब मुझे प्रभु का चरित्र (हाल) सुनाओ।।7।।

----------


## bhavna singh

छं.-निज दास ज्यों रघुबंसभूषन कबहुँ मम सुमिरन कर्यो।
सुनि भरत बचन बिनीत अति कपि पुलकि तन चरनन्हि पर्यो।।
रघुबीर निज मुख जासु गुन गन कहत अग जग नाथ जो।
काहे न होइ बिनीत परम पुनीत सदगुन सिंध सो।।


रघुवंश के भूषण श्रीरामजी क्या कभी अपने दासकी भाँति मेरा स्मरण करते रहे हैं ? भरतजी के अत्यन्त नम्र वचन सुनकर हनुमान् जी पुलकित शरीर होकर उनके चरणोंपर गिर पड़े [और मन में विचारने लगे कि] जो चराचर के स्वामी हैं वे श्रीरघुवीर अपने श्रीमुख से जिनके गुणसमूहों का वर्णन करते हैं, वे भरतजी ऐसे विनम्र, परम पवित्र और सद्गुणों के समुद्र क्यों न हों ?

----------


## bhavna singh

तब हनुमंत नाइ पद माथा। कहे सकल रघुपति गुन गाथा।।
कहु कपि कबहुँ कृपाल गोसाईं। सुमिरहिं मोहि दास की नाईं।।8।।


तब हनुमान् जी ने भरत जी के चरणों में मस्तक नवाकर श्रीरघुनाथजी की सारी गुणगाथा कही। [भरतजीने पूछा-] हे हनुमान् ! कहो, कृपालु स्वामी श्रीरामचन्द्रजी कभी मुझे अपने दास की तरह याद भी करते हैं ?।।8।।

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

कुछ ऐसे ही सूत्र की कमी थी जो शायद पुर्वाग्रस्त लोगो के मष्तिष्क को बदल पाए ! अत्यंत अव्वल दर्जे का सूत्र ! कृपया निरंतरता बनाए रखियेगा ! धन्यवाद !!

----------


## Ranveer

*वैसे तो मै व्यक्तिगत रूप से ईश्वर के आस्तित्व को स्वीकार  नहीं करता
परन्तु यह जरुर मानता हूँ की मानव जीवन के लिए धार्मिक होना बड़ा महत्त्व रखता है
एक नैतिक व्यवस्था ठोस रूप से कायम तभी रहती है जब व्यक्ति किसी परम सत्य को स्वीकार करे
रामचरितमानस में " राम " एक सशक्त नैतिक व्यक्तित्व के सूचक हैं ..
खैर ...एक बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है
मेरी तरफ से रेपो +*

----------


## groopji

बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है ये उन लोगों की मानसिकता बदलने में मदद करेगा जो इसे अश्लील साइट समझ कर आते है। नए और अनूठे कार्य के लिए बधाइ स्वीकार करें

----------


## bhavna singh

चौ.-हरषि भरत कोसलपुर आए। समाचार सब गुरहि सुनाए।।
पुनि मंदिर महँ बात जनाई। आवत नगर कुसल रघुराई।।1।।


इधर भरतजी हर्षित होकर अयोध्यापुरी आये और उन्होंने गुरु जी को सब समाचार सुनाया ! फिर राजमहल में खबर जनायी कि श्रीरघुनाथजी कुशलपूर्वक नगरको आ रहे हैं।।1।।

----------


## bhavna singh

सुनत सकल जननीं उठि धाईं। कहि प्रभु कुसल भरत समुझाईं।।
समाचार पुरबासिन्ह पाए। नर अरु नारि हरषि सब धाए।।2।।

खबर सुनते ही सब माताएँ उठ दौड़ीं। भरत जीने प्रभु की कुशल कहकर सबको समझाया। नगरवासियों ने यह समाचार पाया, तो स्त्री-पुरुष सभी हर्षित होकर दौड़े।।2।।

----------


## bhavna singh

दधि दुर्बा रोचन फल फूला। नव तुलसी दल मंगल मूला।।
भरि भरि हेम थार भामिनी। गावत चलि सिंधुरगामिनि।।3।।


[श्रीरघुनाथजी के स्वागत के लिये] दही, दूब, गोरोचन, फल, फूल और मंगल के मूल नवीन तुलसीदल आदि वस्तुएँ सोने के थालोंमें भर-भरकर हथिनीकी-सी चालवली सौभाग्यवती स्त्रियाँ] उन्हें लेकर]
 गाती हुई चलीं।।3।।

----------


## bhavna singh

जे जैसेहिं तैसेहिं उठि धावहिं। बाल बृद्ध कहँ संग न लावहिं।।
एक एकन्ह कहँ बूझहिं भाई। तुम्ह देखे दयाल रघुराई।।4।।

जो जैसे हैं (जहाँ जिस दशामें हैं)। वे वैसे ही (वहीं उसी दशामें) उठ दौड़ते हैं। [देर हो जाने के डर से] सबालकों और बूढ़ों को कोई साथ नहीं लाते। एक दूसरे से पूछते हैं-भाई ! तुमने दयालु श्रीरघुनाथजीको देखा है?।।4।।

----------


## bhavna singh

अवधपुरी प्रभु आवत जानी। भई सकल शोभा कै खानी।।
बहइ सुहावन त्रिबिध समीरा। भइ सरजू अति निर्मल नीरा।।5।।

प्रभुको आते जानकर अवधपुरी सम्पूर्ण शोभाओंकी खान हो गयी। तीनों प्रकारकी सुन्दर वायु बहने लगी। सरयूजी अति जलवाली हो गयीं (अर्थात् सरयूजीका जल अत्यन्त निर्मल हो गया)।।5।।

----------


## bhavna singh

दो.-हरषित गुर परिजन अनुज भूसुर बृंद समेत।
चले भरत मन प्रेम अति सन्मुख कृपानिकेत।।3क।।


गुरु वसिष्ठजी, कुटुम्बी, छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न तथा ब्राह्मणों के समूहके साथ हर्षित होकर भरतजी अत्यन्त प्रेमपूर्ण मन से कृपाधाम श्रीरामजीके सामने (अर्थात् अगवानीके लिये) चले।।3(क)।।

----------


## bhavna singh

बहुतक चढ़ी अटारिन्ह निरखहिं गगन बिमान।
देखि मधुर सुर हरषित करहिं सुमंगल गान।।3ख।।

बहुत-सी स्त्रियाँ अटारियों पर चढ़ी आकाशमें विमान देख रही है और उसे देखकर हर्षित होकर मीठे स्वर से सुन्दर मंगलगीत गा रही हैं।।3(ख)।।

----------


## bhavna singh

राका ससि रघुपति पुर सिंधु देखु हरषान। 
बढ़यो कोलाहल करत जनु नारि तरंग समान।।3ग।।

श्रीरघुनाथजी पूर्णिमा के चन्द्रमा हैं, तथा अवधपुर समुद्र है, जो उस पूर्णचन्द्रको देखकर हर्षित हो रहा है और शोक करता हुआ बढ़ रहा है [इधर-उधर दौड़ती हुई] स्त्रियाँ उसी तरंगोंके समान लगती है।।3(ग)।।

----------


## bhavna singh

चौ.-इहाँ भानुकुल कमल दिवाकर। कपिन्ह देखावत नगर मनोहर।।
सुनु कपीस अंगद लंकेसा। पावन पुरी रुचिर यह देसा।।1।।

यहाँ (विमान पर से) सूर्यकुलरूपी कमल के प्रफुल्लित करनेवाले सूर्य श्रीरामजी वानरोंको मनोहर नगर दिखला रहे हैं। [वे कहते है-] हे सुग्रीव ! हे अंगद ! हे लंकापति विभीषण ! सुनो। यह पुरी पवित्र है और यह देश सुन्दर है।।1।।

----------


## bhavna singh

जद्यपि सब बैकुंठ बखाना। बेद पुरान बिदितजगु जाना।।
अवधपुरी सम प्रिय नहिं सोऊ। यह प्रसंग जानइ कोउ कोऊ।।2।।

यद्यपि सबने वैकुण्ठकी बड़ाई की है-यह वेद पुराणोंमें प्रसिद्ध है और जगत् जानता है, परन्तु अवधपुरीके समान मुझे वह भी प्रिय नहीं है। यह बात (भेद) कोई-कोई (विरले ही) जानते हैं।।2।।

----------


## bhavna singh

जन्मभूमि मम पुरी सुहावनी। उत्तर दिसि बह सरजू पावनि।।
जा मज्जन ते बिनहिं प्रयासा। मम समीप नर पावहिं बासा।।3।।

यह सुहावनी पुरी मेरी जन्मभूमि है। उसके उत्तर दिशामें [जीवोंको] पवित्र करने वाली सरयू नदी बहती है, जिसमें स्नान करने से मनुष्य बिना ही परिश्रम मेरे समीप निवास (सामीप्य मुक्ति) पा जाते हैं।।3।।

----------


## bhavna singh

अति प्रिय मोहि इहाँ के बासी। मम धामदा पुरी सुख रासी।।
हरषे सब कपि सुनि प्रभु बानी। धन्य अवध जो राम बखानी।।4।।

यहाँ के निवासी मुझे बहुत ही प्रिय हैं। यह पुरी सुख की राशि और मेरे परमधामको देनेवाली है। प्रभुकी वाणी सुनकर सब वानर हर्षित हुए [और कहने लगे कि] जिस अवध की स्वयं श्रीरामजीने बड़ाई की, वह [अवश्य ही] धन्य है।।4।।

----------


## bhavna singh

दो.-आवत देखि लोग सब कृपासिंधु भगवान।
नगर निकट प्रभु प्रेरेउ भूमि बिमान।।4क।।

कृपासागर भगवान् श्रीरामचन्द्रजीन   सब लोगों को आते देखा, तो प्रभुने विमानको नगरके समीप उतरने की प्रेरणा की। तब वह पृथ्वी पर उतरा।।4(क)।।

----------


## bhavna singh

उतरि कहेउ प्रभु पुष्पकहि तुम्ह कुबेर पहिं जाहु।
प्रेरित राम चलेउ सो हरषु बिरहु अति ताहु।।4ख।।

विमान से उतरकर प्रभुने पुष्पकविमानसे कहा कि तुम अब कुबेर के पास जाओ। श्रीरामजीकी प्रेरणा से वाहक चले। उसे, [अपने स्वमीके पास जानेका] हर्ष है और प्रभु श्रीरामचन्द्रजीस   अलग होनेका अत्यन्त दुःख भी।।4(ख)।।

----------


## bhavna singh

चौ.-आए भरत संग सब लोगा। कृस तन श्रीरघुबीर बियोगा।।
बामदेव बसिष्ट मुनिनायक। देखे प्रभु महि धरि धनु सायक।।1।।

भरतजीके साथ सब लोग आये। श्रीरघुवीरके वियोगसे सबके शरीर दुबले हो रहे हैं। प्रभुने वामदेव, वसिष्ठ आदि मुनिश्रेष्ठोंको देखा, तो उन्होंने धनुष-बाण पृथ्वीपर रखकर-।।1।।

----------


## bhavna singh

धाइ धरे गुर चरन सरोरूह। अनुज सहित अति पुलक तनोरुह।।
भेंटि कुसल बूझी मुनिराया। हमरें कुसल तुम्हारिहिं दाया।।2।।

छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित दौड़कर गुरु जी के चरणकमल पकड़ लिये; उनके रोम-रोम अत्यन्त पुलकित हो गये हैं। मुनिराज वसिष्ठजी ने [उठाकर] उन्हें गले लगाकर कुशल पूछी। [प्रभु ने कहा-] आपहीकी दयामें हमारी कुशल है।।2।।

----------


## bhavna singh

सकल द्विजन्ह मिलि नायउ माथा। धर्म धुरंधर रघुकुलनाथा।।
गहे भरत पुनि प्रभु पद पंकज। नमत जिन्हहि सुर मुनि संकर अज।।3।।

धर्मकी धुरी धारण करनेवाले रघुकुलके स्वामी श्रीरामजीने सब ब्राह्मणों से मिलकर उन्हें मस्तक नवाया। फिर भरतजीने प्रभुके चरणकमल पकड़े जिन्हें देवता, मुनि, शंकरजी और ब्रह्मा जी [भी] नमस्कार करते हैं।।3।।

----------


## bhavna singh

परे भूमि नहिं उठत उठाए। बर करि कृपासिंधु उर लाए।।
स्यामल गात रोम भए ठाढ़े। नव राजीव नयन जल बाढ़े।।4।।

भरतजी पृथ्वी पर पड़े हैं, उठाये उठते नहीं। तब कृपासिंधु श्रीरामजीने उन्हें जबर्दस्ती उठाकर हृदय से लगा लिया। [उनके] साँवले शरीर पर रोएँ खड़े हो गये। नवीन कमलके समान नेत्रओंमें [प्रेमाश्रुओंके] जलकी बाढ़ आ गयी।।4।।

----------


## bhavna singh

छं.-राजीव लोचन स्रवत जल तन ललित पुलकावलि बनी।
अति प्रेम हृदयँ लगाइ अनुजहि मिले प्रभु त्रिभुअन धनी।।
प्रभु मिलत अनुजहि सोह मो पहिं जाति नहिं उपमा कही।
जनु प्रेम अरु सिंगार तनु धरि मिले बर सुषमा लही।।1।।

कमलके समान नेत्रों से जल बह रहा है। सुन्दर शरीर से पुलकावली [अत्यन्त] शोभा दे रही है। त्रिलोकी के स्वामी प्रभु श्रीरामजी छोटे भाई भरत जी को अत्यन्त प्रेमसे हृदय से लगाकर मिले। भाई से मिलते समय प्रभु जैसे शोभित हो रहे हैं उसकी उपमा मुझसे कहीं नहीं जाती। मानो प्रेम और श्रृंगार शरीर धारण करके मिले और श्रेष्ठ शोभाको प्राप्त हुए।।1।।

----------


## bhavna singh

बूझत कृपानिधि कुसल भरतहि बचन बेगि न आवई।
सुनु सिवा सो सुख बचन मन ते भिन्न जान जो पावई।।
अब कुसल कौसलनाथ आरत जानि जन दरसन दियो।
बूड़त बिरह बारीस कृपानिधान मोहि कर गहि लियो।।2।।

कृपानिधान श्रीरामजी भरतजी से कुशल पूछते हैं; परन्तु आनन्दवश भरतजीके मुखसे वचन शीघ्र नहीं निकलते। [शिवजीने कहा-] हे पार्वती ! सुनो, वह सुख (जो उस समय भरतजीको मिल रहा था) वचन और मन से परे हैं; उसे वही जानता है जो उसे पाता है। [भरतजीने कहा-] हे कोसलनाथ ! आपने आर्त (दुखी) जानकर दासको दर्शन दिये है, इससे अब कुशल है। विरहसमुद्रमें डूबते हुए मुझको कृपानिधान हाथ पकड़कर बचा लिया !।।2।।

----------


## bhavna singh

दो.-पुनि प्रभु हरषि सत्रुहन भेंटे हृदय लगाइ।।
लछिमन भरत मिले तब परम प्रेम दोउ भाइ।।5।।

फिर प्रभु हर्षित होकर शत्रुघ्नजीको हृदय से लगाकर उनसे मिले। तब लक्ष्मणजी और भरतजी दोनों भाई परम प्रेम से मिले।।5।।

----------


## bhavna singh

चौ.-भरतानुज लछिमन पुनि भेंटे। दुसह बिरह संभव दुख मेटे।।
सीता चरन भरत सिरु नावा। अनुज समेत परम सुख पावा।।1।।

फिर लक्ष्मणजी शत्रुघ्न जी से गले लगकर मिले औऱ इस प्रकार विरहसे उत्पन्न दुःखका नाश किया। फिर भाई शत्रुघ्नजीसहित भरतजीने सीताजीके चरणोंमें सिर नवाया और परम सुख प्राप्त किया।।1।।

----------


## aawara

*बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है .............**आशा है इस बार आप मेरे टिपण्णी करने पर नाराज़ नहीं होंगी ...............*

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीया श्री भावना जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## bhavna singh

> *बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है .............**आशा है इस बार आप मेरे टिपण्णी करने पर नाराज़ नहीं होंगी ...............*





> आदरणीया श्री भावना जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l


समय मिलते ही इस सूत्र को गति प्रदान करुँगी ................!

----------


## Mr.Perfect

ati sundar. jaari rakhe

----------


## satyendra85

परहित सरिस धर्म नहीं भाई ! पर पीड़ा सम नहीं अधमाई !!   श्री राम जी कहते  है की दुसरो का भला करने के सामान कोई धर्म नहीं है इसी तरह दुसरे का बुरा  (अहित) करने के सामान अधम काम नहीं है !

----------


## satyendra85

सो परत्र दुःख पावही सर धुनी धुनी पछताय ! कलही , कर्मही , इश्वार्ही  , मिथ्या दोस लगाय!!

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम..................

----------


## satyendra85

बाल कांड से  ही शुरू करते है न ... श्री गणेशाय नम: ! श्री जन्किवलभौ   विजयते  !                                                                             वर्नानामर्थ  संघनाम छनानाम छंद सामापी! मंगलानामार्थ  कर्तरौ वन्दे वाणी  विनायको!भवानी शंकरो वन्दे स्रध्धा  विश्वाश रुपानो !यामसृतो ही वक्रोपि  चन्द्रे सह वन्दते!! सीताराम गुण ग्राम पुन्यरान्य विहारिनो ! वन्दे  विशुध्ध व्विग्यानो, कविश्वरो कपिश्वरो  !!                                                                          में (तुलसीदास जी ) अपने वचन वाणी , छंद अदि से प्रथम पूज्य श्री विनायक  जी जो की वाणी के भी विनायक है उनका स्मरण करता हु !मंगल के करतार श्री  गणेश जी का स्मरण करते हुए उन्हें स्रध्धा पूर्वक ननमन करता हु ! उमा महेश   (शंकर- पार्वती ) को भी में नमन करता हु जो की स्रध्धा और विश्वास के  प्रतिक है  जो की अपने मस्तक पर टेढ़े चन्द्रमा को धारण किये है उन्हें में  नमस्कार करता हु  !                                                         सीता राम के  गुण को गाने के लिए में उत्साहित हु में उन सभी कवियों, कपीश्वर को नमन  करता हु जो की सीताराम रूपी पुन्य देने वाले वन में विचरण करते है !

----------


## satyendra85

यंमाया वश वर्ती विशव मखिलम ब्रम्हादी देवासुर! यात्सत्वद्म्रेव बहती सकलं  रज्जो यथाहेभ्रम !! यात्पद्प्ल्वमेक्  ेव ही भावंभोस्तितेस्वि  म , वन्देहम  तम्सेश्कारंपरम रामाख्यामिषम हरिम!!

----------


## Raja44

भावना जी बहुत अच्छा व ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

> कुछ ऐसे ही सूत्र की कमी थी जो शायद पुर्वाग्रस्त लोगो के मष्तिष्क को बदल पाए ! अत्यंत अव्वल दर्जे का सूत्र ! कृपया निरंतरता बनाए रखियेगा ! धन्यवाद !!


मित्र आप लोगो का सहयोग मिले मै कोशिश करुगा





> *वैसे तो मै व्यक्तिगत रूप से ईश्वर के आस्तित्व को स्वीकार नहीं करता
> परन्तु यह जरुर मानता हूँ की मानव जीवन के लिए धार्मिक होना बड़ा महत्त्व रखता है
> एक नैतिक व्यवस्था ठोस रूप से कायम तभी रहती है जब व्यक्ति किसी परम सत्य को स्वीकार करे
> रामचरितमानस में " राम " एक सशक्त नैतिक व्यक्तित्व के सूचक हैं ..
> खैर ...एक बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है
> मेरी तरफ से रेपो +*


मित्र आपने कहा न 'राम' आप भी राममय हो गये 




> बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है ये उन लोगों की मानसिकता बदलने में मदद करेगा जो इसे अश्लील साइट समझ कर आते है। नए और अनूठे कार्य के लिए बधाइ स्वीकार करें


भावना जी स्वीकार करे 




> *बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है .............**आशा है इस बार आप मेरे टिपण्णी करने पर नाराज़ नहीं होंगी ...............*


भावना जी क्यो नाराज होगी 



> आदरणीया श्री भावना जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l


भावना जी देखो !



> जय श्री राम..................


जय श्री राम




> भावना जी बहुत अच्छा व ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है आपका धन्यवाद


मरी तरफ़ से भी ------------प्रशंसा

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो 
इसमे कोई शक नही कि यह श्रीरामचरितमानस नाम का सुत्र सबसे उत्तम है बस सुत्र को आगे बढाने का प्रोत्साहन नही मिला और सुत्रधार ने सुत्र को बीच से चालु किया और दो चार कदम चलने के बाद अपनी कीसी समस्या मे उलझ कर यहां से भटक गया 

मित्रो अगर आप लोग चाहो और उत्साहित करो तो हम आप लोगो को जीरो से इस पावन सुत्र को आगे ले जाने का संकल्प ले 
बस हम आपके राय विचार ,विश्लेषण आलोचना आमंत्रित करते है और आग्रह करते है की जब भी फ़ोरम पर आवे तो दिन मे एक बार 
अपनी चरणधुलिका जरुर यहाँ छोड़े ताकि आपकी चरण धुल अपने माथे पर लगा सकूँ

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..बधाई

----------


## deepa rai

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..बधाई........

----------


## deepa rai

जय श्री राम..................

----------


## calvitf

श्रीरामचरितमानस

----------


## calvitf

श्रीरामचरितमानस…  ……

----------


## calvitf

गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी कृत महाकाव्य श्रीरामचरितमानस मूल अवधी भाषा में हिन्दी में भावार्थ सहित यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर रहा हुं !इसका उद्देश्य जन-जन की प्रिय श्रीरामचरितमानस से अन्तर्वासना फ़ोरम के पाठकों को भी जोड़ना है। नीचे इस महाकाव्य के सभी काण्डों की व्याख्या करुँगा

----------


## rajsun

> श्रीरामचरितमानस


बहुत  अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त कृपया जारी रखे ..........

----------


## calvitf

महाकाव्य श्रीरामचरितमानस को सुरु करने के पहले *रामकथा के भगीरथ वाल्मीकि व* गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी के बारे मे अगर दो शब्द ना लिखा जाए तो बेईमानी होगी 

अत: हम सबसे पहले *वाल्मीकि जी के बारे मे फ़िर* गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी के बारे मे संक्षिप्ति व्याख्या करना चाहुगा

----------


## man-vakil

*




 Originally Posted by calvitf


मित्रो 
इसमे कोई शक नही कि यह श्रीरामचरितमानस नाम का सुत्र सबसे उत्तम है बस सुत्र को आगे बढाने का प्रोत्साहन नही मिला और सुत्रधार ने सुत्र को बीच से चालु किया और दो चार कदम चलने के बाद अपनी कीसी समस्या मे उलझ कर यहां से भटक गया 

मित्रो अगर आप लोग चाहो और उत्साहित करो तो हम आप लोगो को जीरो से इस पावन सुत्र को आगे ले जाने का संकल्प ले 
बस हम आपके राय विचार ,विश्लेषण आलोचना आमंत्रित करते है और आग्रह करते है की जब भी फ़ोरम पर आवे तो दिन मे एक बार 
अपनी चरणधुलिका जरुर यहाँ छोड़े ताकि आपकी चरण धुल अपने माथे पर लगा सकूँ  



परम मित्र ..आपके द्वारा मुझे इस महान सूत्र पर लाना मेरा सौभाग्य है ...आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद...*

----------


## calvitf

*रामकथा के भगीरथ वाल्मीकि :-* शिवपुराण में कहा गया है कि दयालु मनुष्य, अभिमानशून्य व्यक्ति, परोपकारी और जितेंद्रीय ये चार पवित्र स्तंभ हैं, जो इस पृथ्वी को धारण किए हुए हैं। ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि ये चारों गुण एक साथ मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम राम के चरित्र में समाहित होकर पृथ्वी की धारण शक्ति बन गए हैं। राम के इन्हीं वैयक्तिक सद्गुणों का उच्चतम आदर्श समाज के सम्मुख प्रस्तुत करना वाल्मीकि रामायण का प्रमुख उद्देश्य है। एक आदर्श पुत्र, आदर्श पति, भ्राता एवं आदर्श राजा- एक वचन, एक पत्नी, एक बाण जैसे व्रतों का निष्ठापूर्वक पालन करने वाले राम का चरित्र उकेरकर अहिंसा, दया, अध्ययन, सुस्वभाव, इंद्रिय दमन, मनोनिग्रह जैसे षट्*गुणों से युक्त आदर्श चरित्र की स्थापना रामकथा का मुख्य प्रयोजन है। रामायण में वर्णित राम-लक्ष्मण-सीता ईश्वर स्वरूप हो सारे भरतखंड में पूजा-आराधना के केंद्र हो गए हैं। राम परिवार के वैचारिक, भाषिक एवं क्रियात्मक पराक्रम का वर्णन करना ही वाल्मीकि रामायण का प्रधान हेतु रहा है

----------


## calvitf

> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..बधाई


धन्यवाद -------आगे भी आते रहियेगा 




> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..बधाई........


क्रातग्य हो गया मै 




> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त कृपया जारी रखे ..........





> बस इसी तरह उत्साह बढाते रहे *
> 
> परम मित्र ..आपके द्वारा मुझे इस महान सूत्र पर लाना मेरा सौभाग्य है ...आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद...*


आप आयें भगवान शी राम के दरबार मे आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र सार्थक सूत्र है ,,,फल की चिंता किये बगेर सूत्र को आगे चलाते जाये ,,अच्छे सूत्र के लिये धन्यवाद ।

----------


## calvitf

*रामकथा के भगीरथ वाल्मीकि :-* ब्रह्माजी के मानस पुत्र नारदजी से एक बार वाल्मीकि ने प्रश्न पूछा था- 'संसार में गुणवान, वीर्यवान, धर्मज्ञ, उपकार मानने वाला दृढ़प्रतिज्ञ कौन है? ऐसा कौन सा महापुरुष है जो आचार-विचार एवं पराक्रम में आदर्श माना जा सकता है।' इस पर नारद का उत्तर था- 'राम नाम से विख्यात, वे ही मन को वश में रखने वाले महा बलवान, कांतिमान, धैर्यवान और जितेंद्रीय हैं।' उसी समय नारद ने अत्यंत भाव-विह्वल होकर संपूर्ण रामचरित्र वाल्मीकि के समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया।


रामचरित्र के महासागर में डूबे, राम जल से आकंठ भीगे, करुणा-प्रेम, भक्ति जैसे सकारात्मक रसों से आप्लावित वाल्मीकि तमसा नदी के तट पर स्नान की इच्छा से आए। उनके हृदय में रामभक्ति का समुद्र लहरा रहा था। सारी सृष्टि ही मानो राममय हो गई थी। राम के दैविक गुण, मानवीय वृत्तियाँ, दया, उदारता, अहिंसा, अक्रोध, परदुःख, कातरता अभी भी उनके मन-मस्तिष्क पर छाई हुई थी कि शांत रस का सामना वीभत्स एवं हिंसा वृत्ति से हुआ। शीतल भूमि पर एकाएक दग्धता का अनुभव हुआ, जब सामने ही एक बहेलिए ने हिंसक भावों को प्रकट करते हुए निरपराध, मूक, मैथुनरत क्रौंच पक्षी को स्वार्थवश बाण से आहत कर दिया। अभी-अभी तो नारद से राम बाण, राम के शर संधान की कथा सुनी थी कि राम ने शौर्य, पराक्रम, दयालुता, उदारता आदि भावों का संरक्षण करते हुए दुष्टों के नाश एवं सज्जनों के परित्राण हेतु शस्त्र उठाए थे। ...और कहाँ यह चरित्र कि अपने स्वार्थ हेतु मूक पक्षी को उस समय मार डाला जब कि वह सृष्टि की सृजन प्रक्रिया में मग्न था। दो धनुषधारी परंतु दोनों ही विपरीत दिशा में! राम के लोकहित में उठाए गए शस्त्रों के विपरीत यह शर संधान वीभत्स एवं शोक पैदा करने वाला था, जिसने वाल्मीकि को अंदर तक द्रवित कर दिया। क्रौंच पक्षी की पीड़ा से एकाकार हुए वाल्मीकि के मुँह से 'मा निषाद...' वाला श्लोक बह गया। सारी घनीभूत पीड़ा श्लोक में उतर आई।



क्रमश:……………

----------


## calvitf

………………

*रामकथा के भगीरथ वाल्मीकि :-* क्रौंच वध से आहत वाल्मीकि निषाद को शाप देने के बाद विरोधी भावनाओं के समुद्र में डूबते-उतराते रहे। वे कर्तव्याकर्तव्य-करणीयाकरणीय के बीच द्वंद्वात्मक स्थिति में थे कि स्वर्ग से ब्रह्मा का आरोहण हुआ। वाल्मीकि सृष्टि के निर्माता एवं जगत के पितामह को स्वयं के द्वारा निषाद को शाप देने की कथा सुनाकर पश्चाताप करने लगे। इसी बीच अपने मुँह से निकले आदि श्लोक का भी वर्णन उन्होंने ब्रह्मा के समक्ष किया। वाल्मीकि के पश्चातापयुक्त वचन एवं आदि श्लोक की चर्चा सुनकर ब्रह्मा ने उन्हें धीरज बँधाकर दुःखी न होने को कहा। साथ ही आदेश दिया कि वे रामचरित्र का वैसा ही वर्णन करें जैसा उन्होंने ब्रह्मापुत्र नारद के मुँह से सुना था। ब्रह्मा ने इस कार्य की सफलता एवं सुसंचालन के लिए वाल्मीकि को वर दिया कि रामकथा का वर्णन करते हुए तुम्हें गुप्त एवं अज्ञात चरित्र भी ज्ञात और उजागर हो जाएँगे तथा तुम अपने योग धर्म से चरित्रों का अनुसंधान भी कर पाओगे। साथ ही जब तक सृष्टि में पर्वत-नदियाँ रहेंगे, तब तक लोग रामकथा का गान करते रहेंगे।

अपने शोक को श्लोक में प्रकट करने वाले वाल्मीकि आदि कवि कहलाए। वे कवियों के प्रथम सृष्टि पुरुष हुए, तभी तो 'विश्व' जैसे संस्कृत भाषा के शब्दकोश में कवि का अर्थ ही 'वाल्मीकि' दिया गया है। आदि कवि वाल्मीकि की रचना 'रामायण' संस्कृत भाषा का पहला 'आर्ष महाकाव्य' माना जाता है।

इतिहास पर आधारित एवं सदाचारसंपन्न आदर्शों का प्रतिपादन करने वाले काव्य को 'आर्ष महाकाव्य' कहा जाता है। वह सद्गुणों एवं सदाचारों का पोषक, धीरोदात्त, गहन आशय से परिपूर्ण, श्रवणीय छंदों से युक्त होता है। यह सर्वविदित है कि संस्कृत तमाम भारतीय भाषाओं की जननी है। अतः यह महाकाव्य तमाम भारतीय भाषाओं का पहला महाकाव्य है।



क्रमश:……………

----------


## calvitf

………………

*रामकथा के भगीरथ वाल्मीकि :-* वाल्मीकि के पूर्व रामकथा मौखिक रूप से विद्यमान थी। वाल्मीकि रामायण भी दीर्घकाल तक मौखिक रूप में रही। इस मौखिक काव्य रचना को रामपुत्र लव-कुश ने कंठस्थ किया एवं वर्षों तक उसे सुनाते रहे। राम की सभा में लव-कुश द्वारा कथा सुनाने के प्रसंग पर राम अपने भाइयों से कहते हैं- 'ये जिस चरित्र का, काव्य का गान कर रहे हैं वह शब्दालंकार, उत्तम गुण एवं सुंदर रीति आदि से युक्त होने के कारण अत्यंत प्रभावशाली एवं अभ्युदयकारी है, ऐसा वृद्ध पुरुषों का कथन है। अतः तुम सब लोग इसे ध्यान देकर सुनो।'

अंत में इस मौखिक काव्य को लिपिबद्ध करने का काम भी वाल्मीकि द्वारा ही किया गया। राम के वन से अयोध्या लौटने के बाद रामायण की रचना हुई, जिसमें 24,000 श्लोक, 500 सर्ग एवं 7 काण्ड हैं। इन 7 काण्डों पर विद्वान एकमत नहीं हैं। कुछ विद्वानों का मानना है कि 2 से 6 तक के काण्ड अयोध्या, अरण्य, किष्किंधा, सुन्दर एवं युद्ध काण्ड वाल्मीकि रचित हैं। प्रथम एवं सातवां (बाल एवं उत्तर काण्ड) वाल्मीकि रचित नहीं हैं। इस रामकथा को 'पौलत्स्य वध' तथा दशानन वध भी कहा गया है। सारतः कहा जा सकता है कि रामायण रूपी भगीरथी को पृथ्वी पर उतारने का काम वाल्मीकि ने किया।
------------------------------इति--------------------------------------------

----------


## simply_deep

*बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र है..रामचरित मानस जिंदगी के सार को बताती है ... सूत्र को लगातार गति देते रहे..*

----------


## Badtameez

> ………………
> 
> *रामकथा के भगीरथ वाल्मीकि :-* वाल्मीकि के पूर्व रामकथा मौखिक रूप से विद्यमान थी। वाल्मीकि रामायण भी दीर्घकाल तक मौखिक रूप में रही। इस मौखिक काव्य रचना को रामपुत्र लव-कुश ने कंठस्थ किया एवं वर्षों तक उसे सुनाते रहे। राम की सभा में लव-कुश द्वारा कथा सुनाने के प्रसंग पर राम अपने भाइयों से कहते हैं- 'ये जिस चरित्र का, काव्य का गान कर रहे हैं वह शब्दालंकार, उत्तम गुण एवं सुंदर रीति आदि से युक्त होने के कारण अत्यंत प्रभावशाली एवं अभ्युदयकारी है, ऐसा वृद्ध पुरुषों का कथन है। अतः तुम सब लोग इसे ध्यान देकर सुनो।'
> 
> अंत में इस मौखिक काव्य को लिपिबद्ध करने का काम भी वाल्मीकि द्वारा ही किया गया। राम के वन से अयोध्या लौटने के बाद रामायण की रचना हुई, जिसमें 24,000 श्लोक, 500 सर्ग एवं 7 काण्ड हैं। इन 7 काण्डों पर विद्वान एकमत नहीं हैं। कुछ विद्वानों का मानना है कि 2 से 6 तक के काण्ड अयोध्या, अरण्य, किष्किंधा, सुन्दर एवं युद्ध काण्ड वाल्मीकि रचित हैं। प्रथम एवं सातवां (बाल एवं उत्तर काण्ड) वाल्मीकि रचित नहीं हैं। इस रामकथा को 'पौलत्स्य वध' तथा दशानन वध भी कहा गया है। सारतः कहा जा सकता है कि रामायण रूपी भगीरथी को पृथ्वी पर उतारने का काम वाल्मीकि ने किया।
> ------------------------------इति--------------------------------------------


जय श्री राम!
जय बाल्मिकी!
जय रामायण!

----------


## calvitf

> *बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र है..रामचरित मानस जिंदगी के सार को बताती है ... सूत्र को लगातार गति देते रहे..*


बस मित्र इसी तरह उत्साह बढाते रह्रे 



> जय श्री राम!
> जय बाल्मिकी!
> जय रामायण!


मित्र गोस्वामी तुलसी दास  जी की रामायण है अभी बाल्मीकि जी परिचय कराया है

----------


## calvitf

************ गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी **************

अब हम सब गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी के बारे मे विस्तार से जानेगें 
सबसे पहले पहचानने के लिए गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी के चित्र का 
अवलोकन करे

----------


## Badtameez

> ************ गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी **************
> 
> अब हम सब गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी के बारे मे विस्तार से जानेगें 
> सबसे पहले पहचानने के लिए गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी के चित्र का 
> अवलोकन करे


जय हो गोस्वामी जी!
आपकी राम चरितमानस की जय!

----------


## calvitf

गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी:-प्रयाग के पास बाँदा जिले में राणापुर नामक एक ग्राम है। वहाँ आत्माराम दुबे नाम के एक प्रतिष्ठित सरयूपारीण ब्राह्मण रहते थे। उनकी धर्मपत्नी का नाम हुलसी था। संवत्* 1554 की श्रावण शुक्ल सप्तमी के दिन अभुक्त मूल नक्षत्र में इन्हीं भाग्यवान दम्पति के यहाँ बारह महीने तक गर्भ में रहने के पश्चात गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी का जन्म हुआ। जन्मते समय बालक तुलसीदास रोए नहीं, किंतु उनके मुख से 'राम' का शब्द निकला। उनके मुख में बत्तीसों दाँत मौजूद थे।

उनका शारीरिक डील-डौल पाँच वर्ष के बालक का सा था। इस प्रकार के अद्भुत बालक को देखकर पिता अमंगल की शंका से भयभीत हो गए और उसके संबंध में कई प्रकार की कल्पनाएँ करने लगे।

माता हुलसी को यह देखकर बड़ी चिंता हुई। उन्होंने बालक के अनिष्ट की आशंका से दशमी की रात को नवजात शिशु को अपनी दासी के साथ उसके ससुराल भेज दिया और दूसरे दिन स्वयं इस असार-संसार से चल बसीं। दासी ने, जिसका नाम चुनिया था, बड़े प्रेम से बालक का पालन-पोषण किया। जब तुलसीदास लगभग साढ़े पाँच वर्ष के हुए, चुनिया का भी देहांत हो गया, अब तो बालक अनाथ हो गया। वह द्वार-द्वार भटकने लगा। इस पर जगज्जननी पार्वती को उस होनहार बालक पर दया आई। वे ब्राह्मणी का वेश धारण कर प्रतिदिन उसके पास जातीं और उसे अपने हाथों से भोजन करा जातीं।

इधर भगवान शंकरजी की प्रेरणा से रामशैल पर रहने वाले श्री अनंतानंदजी के प्रिय शिष्य श्री नरहर्यानंदजी (नरहरिजी) ने इस बालक को ढूँढ निकाला और उसका नाम रामबोला रखा। उसे वे अयोध्या ले गए और वहाँ संवत्* 1561 माघ शुक्ल पंचमी शुक्रवार को उसका यज्ञोपवीत संस्कार कराया। बिना सिखाए ही बालक रामबोला ने गायत्री-मंत्र का उच्चारण किया, जिसे देखकर सब लोग चकित हो गए। इसके बाद नरहरि स्वामी ने वैष्णवों के पाँच संस्कार करके रामबोला को राममंत्र की दीक्षा दी और अयोध्या में ही रहकर उसे विद्याध्ययन कराने लगे।

----------


## calvitf

गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी:- बालक रामबोला की बुद्धि बड़ी प्रखर थी। एक बार गुरुमुख से जो सुन लेते थे, उन्हें वह कण्ठस्थ हो जाता था। वहाँ से कुछ दिन बाद गुरु-शिष्य दोनों सूकर क्षेत्र (सोरों) पहुँचे। वहाँ श्री नरहरिजी ने तुलसीदासजी को रामचरित सुनाया। कुछ दिन बाद वे काशी चले आए। काशी में शेष सनातनजी के पास रहकर तुलसीदास ने पंद्रह वर्ष तक वेद-वेदांग का अध्ययन किया। इधर उनकी लोकवासना कुछ जागृत हो उठी और अपने विद्यागुरु से आज्ञा लेकर वे अपनी जन्मभूमि को लौट आए। वहाँ आकर उन्होंने देखा कि उनका परिवार नष्ट हो चुका है। उन्होंने विधिपूर्वक अपने पिता आदि का श्राद्ध किया और वहीं रहकर लोगों को भगवान राम की कथा सुनाने लगे।

संवत्* 1583 ज्येष्ठ शुक्ल 13 गुरुवार को भारद्वाज गोत्र की एक सुंदरी कन्या के साथ उनका विवाह हुआ और वे सुखपूर्वक अपनी नवविवाहिता वधू के साथ रहने लगे। एक बार उनकी स्त्री भाई के साथ अपने मायके चली गई। पीछे-पीछे तुलसीदासजी भी वहाँ जा पहुँचे। उनकी पत्नी ने इस पर उन्हें बहुत धिक्कारा और कहा कि मेरे इस हाड़-मांस के शरीर में जितनी तुम्हारी आसक्ति है, उससे आधी भी यदि भगवान में होती तो तुम्हारा बेड़ा पार हो गया होता। तुलसीदासजी को ये शब्द लग गए। वे एक क्षण भी नहीं रुके, तुरंत वहाँ से चल दिए। वहाँ से चलकर तुलसीदासजी प्रयाग आए। वहाँ उन्होंने गृहस्थवेश का परित्याग कर साधुवेश ग्रहण किया। फिर तीर्थाटन करते हुए काशी पहुँचे। मानसरोवर के पास उन्हें काकभुशुण्डिजी के दर्शन हुए।

काशी में तुलसीदासजी रामकथा कहने लगे। वहाँ उन्हें एक दिन एक प्रेत मिला, जिसने उन्हें हनुमानजी का पता बताया। हनुमानजी से मिलकर तुलसीदासजी ने उनसे श्री रघुनाथजी का दर्शन कराने की प्रार्थना की। हनुमानजी ने कहा- तुम्हें चित्रकूट में रघुनाथजी के दर्शन होंगे। इस पर तुलसीदासजी चित्रकूट की ओर चल पड़े। चित्रकूट पहुँचकर रामघाट पर उन्होंने अपना आसन जमाया। एक दिन वे प्रदक्षिणा करने निकले थे। मार्ग में उन्हें श्रीराम के दर्शन हुए। उन्होंने देखा कि दो बड़े ही सुंदर राजकुमार घोड़ों पर सवार होकर धनुष-बाण लिए जा रहे हैं। तुलसीदासजी उन्हें देखकर मुग्ध हो गए, परंतु उन्हें पहचान न सके। पीछे से हनुमानजी ने आकर उन्हें सारा भेद बताया, तो वे बड़ा पश्चाताप करने लगे। हनुमानजी ने उन्हें सांत्वना दी और कहा प्रातःकाल फिर दर्शन होंगे।

----------


## calvitf

> जय हो गोस्वामी जी!
> आपकी राम चरितमानस की जय!


मित्र आपके पधारने मात्र से मेरा मन जोस से भर गया

----------


## Badtameez

> गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी:-प्रयाग के पास बाँदा जिले में राणापुर नामक एक ग्राम है। वहाँ आत्माराम दुबे नाम के एक प्रतिष्ठित सरयूपारीण ब्राह्मण रहते थे। उनकी धर्मपत्नी का नाम हुलसी था। संवत्* 1554 की श्रावण शुक्ल सप्तमी के दिन अभुक्त मूल नक्षत्र में इन्हीं भाग्यवान दम्पति के यहाँ बारह महीने तक गर्भ में रहने के पश्चात गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी का जन्म हुआ। जन्मते समय बालक तुलसीदास रोए नहीं, किंतु उनके मुख से 'राम' का शब्द निकला। उनके मुख में बत्तीसों दाँत मौजूद थे।
> 
> उनका शारीरिक डील-डौल पाँच वर्ष के बालक का सा था। इस प्रकार के अद्भुत बालक को देखकर पिता अमंगल की शंका से भयभीत हो गए और उसके संबंध में कई प्रकार की कल्पनाएँ करने लगे।
> 
> माता हुलसी को यह देखकर बड़ी चिंता हुई। उन्होंने बालक के अनिष्ट की आशंका से दशमी की रात को नवजात शिशु को अपनी दासी के साथ उसके ससुराल भेज दिया और दूसरे दिन स्वयं इस असार-संसार से चल बसीं। दासी ने, जिसका नाम चुनिया था, बड़े प्रेम से बालक का पालन-पोषण किया। जब तुलसीदास लगभग साढ़े पाँच वर्ष के हुए, चुनिया का भी देहांत हो गया, अब तो बालक अनाथ हो गया। वह द्वार-द्वार भटकने लगा। इस पर जगज्जननी पार्वती को उस होनहार बालक पर दया आई। वे ब्राह्मणी का वेश धारण कर प्रतिदिन उसके पास जातीं और उसे अपने हाथों से भोजन करा जातीं।
> 
> इधर भगवान शंकरजी की प्रेरणा से रामशैल पर रहने वाले श्री अनंतानंदजी के प्रिय शिष्य श्री नरहर्यानंदजी (नरहरिजी) ने इस बालक को ढूँढ निकाला और उसका नाम रामबोला रखा। उसे वे अयोध्या ले गए और वहाँ संवत्* 1561 माघ शुक्ल पंचमी शुक्रवार को उसका यज्ञोपवीत संस्कार कराया। बिना सिखाए ही बालक रामबोला ने गायत्री-मंत्र का उच्चारण किया, जिसे देखकर सब लोग चकित हो गए। इसके बाद नरहरि स्वामी ने वैष्णवों के पाँच संस्कार करके रामबोला को राममंत्र की दीक्षा दी और अयोध्या में ही रहकर उसे विद्याध्ययन कराने लगे।


बाल्यकाल से ही तुलसीदास जी अतिविशिष्ट बालक थे। जय हो!

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आपके पधारने मात्र से मेरा मन जोस से भर गया


परन्तु मित्र जी मैंने तो कुछ नहीं किया। परिश्रम तो आप कर रहे हैं।

----------


## calvitf

> बाल्यकाल से ही तुलसीदास जी अतिविशिष्ट बालक थे। जय हो!


मै धन्य हुआ !तुलसी जी के बारे यह लेख लिख कर जिसे आपने अध्ययन किया 




> परन्तु मित्र जी मैंने तो कुछ नहीं किया। परिश्रम तो आप कर रहे हैं।


मित्र मै आशा करता हु कि आप जैसे मित्रो का सहयोग निरन्तर मिलता रहेगा

----------


## Badtameez

> मै धन्य हुआ !तुलसी जी के बारे यह लेख लिख कर जिसे आपने अध्ययन किया 
> 
> 
> मित्र मै आशा करता हु कि आप जैसे मित्रो का सहयोग निरन्तर मिलता रहेगा


अब तो आना ही पङेगा।

----------


## calvitf

गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी:- संवत्* 1607 की मौनी अमावस्या बुधवार के दिन उनके सामने भगवान श्रीराम पुनः प्रकट हुए। उन्होंने बालक रूप में तुलसीदासजी से कहा- बाबा! हमें चंदन दो। हनुमानजी ने सोचा, वे इस बार भी धोखा न खा जाएँ, इसलिए उन्होंने तोते का रूप धारण करके यह दोहा कहा-

चित्रकूट के घाट पर भइ संतन की भीर।
तुलसिदास चंदन घिसें तिलक देत रघुबीर॥

तुलसीदासजी उस अद्भुत छबि को निहारकर शरीर की सुधि भूल गए। भगवान ने अपने हाथ से चंदन लेकर अपने तथा तुलसीदासजी के मस्तक पर लगाया और अंतर्धान हो गए।
संवत्* 1628 में ये हनुमानजी की आज्ञा से अयोध्या की ओर चल पड़े। उन दिनों प्रयाग में माघ मेला था। वहाँ कुछ दिन वे ठहर गए। पर्व के छः दिन बाद एक वटवृक्ष के नीचे उन्हें भरद्वाज और याज्ञवल्क्य मुनि के दर्शन हुए। वहाँ उस समय वही कथा हो रही थी, जो उन्होंने सूकर क्षेत्र में अपने गुरु से सुनी थी। वहाँ से ये काशी चले आए और वहाँ प्रह्लादघाट पर एक ब्राह्मण के घर निवास किया। वहाँ उनके अंदर कवित्वशक्ति का स्फुरण हुआ और वे संस्कृत में पद्य-रचना करने लगे। परंतु दिन में वे जितने पद्य रचते, रात्रि में वे सब लुप्त हो जाते। यह घटना रोज घटती। आठवें दिन तुलसीदासजी को स्वप्न हुआ। भगवान शंकर ने उन्हें आदेश दिया कि तुम अपनी भाषा में काव्य-रचना करो। तुलसीदासजी की नींद उचट गई। वे उठकर बैठ गए। उसी समय भगवान शिव और पार्वती उनके सामने प्रकट हुए। तुलसीदासजी ने उन्हें साष्टांग प्रणाम किया। शिवजी ने कहा- 'तुम अयोध्या में जाकर रहो और हिन्दी में काव्य-रचना करो। मेरे आशीर्वाद से तुम्हारी कविता सामवेद के समान फलवती होगी।' इतना कहकर श्री गौरीशंकर अंतर्धान हो गए। तुलसीदासजी उनकी आज्ञा शिरोधार्य कर काशी से अयोध्या चले आए। 

संवत्* 1631 का प्रारंभ हुआ। उस साल रामनवमी के दिन प्रायः वैसा ही योग था जैसा त्रेतायुग में रामजन्म के दिन था। उस दिन प्रातःकाल तुलसीदासजी ने श्रीरामचरितमानस की रचना प्रारंभ की। दो वर्ष, सात महीने, छब्बीस दिन में ग्रंथ की समाप्ति हुई। संवत्* 1633 के मार्गशीर्ष शुक्ल पक्ष में रामविवाह के दिन सातों काण्ड पूर्ण हो गए। इसके बाद भगवान की आज्ञा से तुलसीदासजी काशी चले आए। वहाँ उन्होंने भगवान विश्वनाथ और माता अन्नपूर्णा को श्रीरामचरितमानस सुनाया। रात को पुस्तक श्री विश्वनाथजी के मंदिर में रख दी गई। सबेरे जब पट खोला गया तो उस पर लिखा हुआ पाया गया- 'सत्यं शिवं सुंदरम्*' और नीचे भगवान शंकर के हस्ताक्षर थे। उस समय उपस्थित लोगों ने 'सत्यं शिवं सुंदरम्*' की आवाज भी सुनी।

----------


## calvitf

> अब तो आना ही पङेगा।


मित्र सम्बंन्धित प्रसंग से कुछ स्वरचित रचनाये भी आमंत्रित है

----------


## r prasad

सराहनीय प्रयास.....

----------


## calvitf

गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी:- इधर पंडितों ने जब यह बात सुनी तो उनके मन में ईर्ष्या उत्पन्न हुई। वे दल बाँधकर तुलसीदासजी की निन्दा करने लगे और उस पुस्तक को भी नष्ट कर देने का प्रयत्न करने लगे। उन्होंने पुस्तक चुराने के लिए दो चोर भेजे। चोरों ने जाकर देखा कि तुलसीदासजी की कुटी के आसपास दो वीर धनुष-बाण लिए पहरा दे रहे हैं। वे बड़े ही सुंदर, श्याम और गौर वर्ण के थे। उनके दर्शन से चोरों की बुद्धि शुद्ध हो गई। उन्होंने उसी समय से चोरी करना छोड़ दिया, और भजन में लग गए। तुलसीदासजी ने अपने लिए भगवान को कष्ट हुआ जान कुटी का सारा सामान लुटा दिया, पुस्तक अपने मित्र टोडरमल के यहाँ रख दी। इसके बाद उन्होंने एक दूसरी प्रति लिखी। उसी के आधार पर दूसरी प्रतिलिपियाँ तैयार की जाने लगीं। पुस्तक का प्रचार दिनोंदिन बढ़ने लगा।

इधर पंडितों ने और कोई उपाय न देख श्री मधुसूदन सरस्वतीजी को उस पुस्तक को देखने की प्रेरणा की। श्री मधुसूदन सरस्वतीजी ने उसे देखकर बड़ी प्रसन्नता प्रकट की और उस पर यह सम्मति लिख दी-

आनन्दकानने ह्यस्मिंजंगमस्तु तुलसी तरुः। 
कवितामंजरी भाति रामभ्रमरभूषिता॥ 

'इस काशीरूपी आनन्दवन में तुलसीदास चलता-फिरता तुलसी का पौधा है। उसकी कवितारूपी मंजरी बड़ी ही सुंदर है, जिस पर श्रीरामरूपी भँवरा सदा मँडराया करता है।'

पंडितों को इस पर भी संतोष नहीं हुआ। तब पुस्तक की परीक्षा का एक उपाय और सोचा गया। भगवान विश्वनाथ के सामने सबसे ऊपर वेद, उसके नीचे शास्त्र, शास्त्रों के नीचे पुराण और सबके नीचे रामचरितमानस रख दिया गया। मंदिर बंद कर दिया गया। प्रातःकाल जब मंदिर खोला गया तो लोगों ने देखा कि श्रीरामचरितमानस वेदों के ऊपर रखा हुआ है। अब तो पंडित लोग बड़े लज्जित हुए। उन्होंने तुलसीदासजी से क्षमा माँगी और भक्ति से उनका चरणोदक लिया। 

तुलसीदासजी अब असीघाट पर रहने लगे। रात को एक दिन कलियुग मूर्तरूप धारण कर उनके पास आया और उन्हें त्रास देने लगा। गोस्वामीजी ने हनुमानजी का ध्यान किया। हनुमानजी ने उन्हें विनय के पद रचने को कहा, इस पर गोस्वामीजी ने विनय-पत्रिका लिखी और भगवान के चरणों में उसे समर्पित कर दी। श्रीराम ने उस पर अपने हस्ताक्षर कर दिए और तुलसीदासजी को निर्भय कर दिया। संवत्* 1680 श्रावण कृष्ण तृतीया शनिवार को असीघाट पर गोस्वामीजी ने राम-राम करते हुए अपने शरीर का परित्याग कर दिया। गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी की पावन स्मृति में श्रावण शुक्ल सप्तमी को तुलसी जयंती के रूप में बड़ी श्रद्धापूर्वक मनाया जाता है। इस दिन श्रीरामचरितमानस का पाठ भी कराया जाता है।

*बालकाण्ड से जुड़े घटनाक्रमों की विषय सूची पर त्वरित से जाने के लिए निचे दिये गये लिंक को दबाए* 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=12

----------


## calvitf

> सराहनीय प्रयास.....


उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र सम्बंन्धित प्रसंग से कुछ स्वरचित रचनाये भी आमंत्रित है


अब इस प्रसंग पर क्या कहें ये तो गोस्वामी जी की जीवनी का उद्धरण है। हाँ, जब रामचरितमानस में घटनाओं का वर्णन जैसे- राम जन्म, ताङका वध, सीता स्वयम्बर आदि होगा तब कुछ काव्य रूप में लिखने का प्रयास करूँगा। आप मध्यम गति से ही सूत्र को आगे बढाइएगा ताकि पाठक आराम से पढ सकें।

----------


## babehunter

सूत्र के लिए बधाई ...अति उत्तम

----------


## satyendra85

रची महेश निज मानस राखा ! अवसर पी शिवा सन भासा !!
रामचरित मानस का की रचना भगवन शिव जी ने पहले ही अपने मन में कर ली थी , परन्तु उचित अवसर मिलने पर ही पारवती माता को सुनाई!
एक प्रसंग के तहत रामायण की रचना श्री हनुमान जी ने सर्व प्रथम की , परन्तु  जब वाल्मीकि जी ने भगवन राम से विनती की , की हे प्रभु हनुमानजी की रचना  के होने से मेरी रामायण का कोई महत्व नहीं रह गया है , तब श्री राम ने  हनुमान जी को कहा की हे हनुमान जी अप अपनी रचना को गनगा में विसर्जित कर दो  !
हनुमानजी के लिए राम जी का आदेश सब कुछ था तो हनुमान जी बोले की - हे प्रभु  में आपकी आज्ञा से इस रचना को गंगा में विसर्जित कर देता हु, परन्तु  कलियुग में तुलसीदास जी नाम से एक महापुरुस उतपन्न होंगे उनसे में ये ही  रचना लिखवा लूँगा ! और उस तरह से तुलसीदास जी ने राम चरित मानस की रचना की !

----------


## calvitf

> अब इस प्रसंग पर क्या कहें ये तो गोस्वामी जी की जीवनी का उद्धरण है। हाँ, जब रामचरितमानस में घटनाओं का वर्णन जैसे- राम जन्म, ताङका वध, सीता स्वयम्बर आदि होगा तब कुछ काव्य रूप में लिखने का प्रयास करूँगा। आप मध्यम गति से ही सूत्र को आगे बढाइएगा ताकि पाठक आराम से पढ सकें।


मित्र 

राम जन्म, ताङका वध, सीता स्वयम्बर आदि इत्यादि प्रसंग पर पहले से बना कर रखे रहिए 1-2 दिन मे बाल्यकाण्ड शुरु करुँगा

----------


## calvitf

> सूत्र के लिए बधाई ...अति उत्तम


मित्र यह मेरा सुत्र नही है बस मै श्रीरामचरितमानस जैसे महाकाव्य को फ़ोरम मे गति देने के लिए प्रयासरत हु इसी तरह मनोबल बढाते रहिए

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र 
> 
> राम जन्म, ताङका वध, सीता स्वयम्बर आदि इत्यादि प्रसंग पर पहले से बना कर रखे रहिए 1-2 दिन मे बाल्यकाण्ड शुरु करुँगा


हे राम! मैं कवि नहीं हूँ मित्र। पहले से बनाकर रखना कठिन है। सामने प्रसंग आएंगे तो कुछ कह सकता हूँ।

----------


## calvitf

> रची महेश निज मानस राखा ! अवसर पी शिवा सन भासा !!
> रामचरित मानस का की रचना भगवन शिव जी ने पहले ही अपने मन में कर ली थी , परन्तु उचित अवसर मिलने पर ही पारवती माता को सुनाई!
> एक प्रसंग के तहत रामायण की रचना श्री हनुमान जी ने सर्व प्रथम की , परन्तु जब वाल्मीकि जी ने भगवन राम से विनती की , की हे प्रभु हनुमानजी की रचना के होने से मेरी रामायण का कोई महत्व नहीं रह गया है , तब श्री राम ने हनुमान जी को कहा की हे हनुमान जी अप अपनी रचना को गनगा में विसर्जित कर दो !
> हनुमानजी के लिए राम जी का आदेश सब कुछ था तो हनुमान जी बोले की - हे प्रभु में आपकी आज्ञा से इस रचना को गंगा में विसर्जित कर देता हु, परन्तु कलियुग में तुलसीदास जी नाम से एक महापुरुस उतपन्न होंगे उनसे में ये ही रचना लिखवा लूँगा ! और उस तरह से तुलसीदास जी ने राम चरित मानस की रचना की !


मित्र 
उत्तम जानकारी आपने प्रदान की है इस महाकाव्य को आगे गति देने के लिए 
पुन: बारम्बार आमन्त्रित करता हु ताकि फ़ोरम मे हमेशा ज्योति प्रकाशमान हो सके

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र कैल्विट जी, कोई हिन्दी में आपका नाम हो तो बताइए मैं उसी नाम से आपको सम्बोधित करूँगा।

----------


## calvitf

> हे राम! मैं कवि नहीं हूँ मित्र। पहले से बनाकर रखना कठिन है। सामने प्रसंग आएंगे तो कुछ कह सकता हूँ।


स्वरचित कविता और रचना के मामले मे मै आपको और मन-वकील जी को फ़ोरम का आर्द्श मानता हु

----------


## Badtameez

> स्वरचित कविता और रचना के मामले मे मै आपको और मन-वकील जी को फ़ोरम का आर्द्श मानता हु


कहना आपके लिए बहुत सहज है।
परन्तु इतनी सी ही बात महज है।
मन-वकील जी गगन के सूर्य हैं,
सुरेश सौरभ भूमि पर पङा रज है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

माफ़ी चाहूँगा मैं भगवान को नहीं मानता , sorry

----------


## Badtameez

> माफ़ी चाहूँगा मैं भगवान को नहीं मानता , sorry


मत मनिए, किन्तु आपको नहीं लगता कि रामायण के राम एक आदर्श महापुरूष हैं और उनके चरित्र से मनुष्य को कुछ सीखना चाहिए?

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र कैल्विट जी, कोई हिन्दी में आपका नाम हो तो बताइए मैं उसी नाम से आपको सम्बोधित करूँगा।


मुझे आप मात्र कैल भी बुला सकते है …………वैसे आप ही कोई नाम करण दे मेरा फ़ोरम के लिए 




> कहना आपके लिए बहुत सहज है।
> परन्तु इतनी सी ही बात महज है।
> मन-वकील जी गगन के सूर्य हैं,
> सुरेश सौरभ भूमि पर पङा रज है।


मुझे ज़रुरत है दोनो की सूर्य गर मुझे शक्ति देता है 
भूमि पर पड़ा रज हमे बल,सम्मान न जाने क्या-क्या दिलाता है

----------


## Badtameez

> मुझे आप मात्र कैल भी बुला सकते है …………वैसे आप ही कोई नाम करण दे मेरा फ़ोरम के लिए 
> 
> 
> मुझे ज़रुरत है दोनो की सूर्य गर मुझे शक्ति देता है 
> भूमि पर पड़ा रज हमे बल,सम्मान न जाने क्या-क्या दिलाता है


वाह-वाह क्या बात कही है।
नाम सोचकर बताऊँगा।

----------


## calvitf

> माफ़ी चाहूँगा मैं भगवान को नहीं मानता , sorry


श्रीरामचरितमानस नामक महाकाव्य मे हर तरीके के चरित्र के लोगो का उल्लेख मिलता है पुन: पधारने पर पुन:स्वागत रहेगा

----------


## Jayeshh

> माफ़ी चाहूँगा मैं भगवान को नहीं मानता , sorry



मत मानिए..... कौन कहता है मानिए.... पश्चिमी देश वाले कहेंगे तो  मानेंगे.... क्योंकि पुष्पक विमान उन्होंने खोजा, ब्रह्मास्त्र,,,  आग्नेयास्त्र,,, वरुणास्त्र ये सब मिसाइल भी उन्होंने धुन्धी, ग्रेविटी का  नियम महाभारत काल से प्रचलित है, ये तो न्यूटन ने खोजा, बस उनको ही  मानो.... हमारे शास्त्र तो बकवास है..... सात ग्रह है ये शास्त्रों ने  कहा.... विज्ञान ने नौ ग्रह बताएं.... और चार साल पहले फिर सात घोषित  किये..... हा हा हा.... हमारे रुशियों के पास बहुत अद्यतन टेक्निक थी सो वो  एक ग्रह से दुसरे ग्रह पर आसानी से आव जाहि करते थे.... वो झूठ..... लेकिन  अभी जो चन्द्र पर जाके आये वो सच........ अरे दूसरी दुनिया में कहाँ जीव  का अस्तित्व है वो ये लोग जानते थे........ हम तो अभी भी फीफा खांड रहे  है............... अभी समय नहीं है वर्ना पूरा विज्ञान हमारे पुरानो के सभी  प्रसंगों को सार्थक कर रहा है और सच बता रहा है..... विज्ञान आगे भी बाधा  है तो हमारे प्राचीन ग्रंथो की मदद से ये मेरा स्पष्ट  रूप से मानना  है..... 

कोल्वित जी आप का प्रयाश एकदम सराहनीय..... मित्र आगे बाधाओं +++++

----------


## calvitf

> मत मानिए..... कौन कहता है मानिए.... पश्चिमी देश वाले कहेंगे तो मानेंगे.... क्योंकि पुष्पक विमान उन्होंने खोजा, ब्रह्मास्त्र,,, आग्नेयास्त्र,,, वरुणास्त्र ये सब मिसाइल भी उन्होंने धुन्धी, ग्रेविटी का नियम महाभारत काल से प्रचलित है, ये तो न्यूटन ने खोजा, बस उनको ही मानो.... हमारे शास्त्र तो बकवास है..... सात ग्रह है ये शास्त्रों ने कहा.... विज्ञान ने नौ ग्रह बताएं.... और चार साल पहले फिर सात घोषित किये..... हा हा हा.... हमारे रुशियों के पास बहुत अद्यतन टेक्निक थी सो वो एक ग्रह से दुसरे ग्रह पर आसानी से आव जाहि करते थे.... वो झूठ..... लेकिन अभी जो चन्द्र पर जाके आये वो सच........ अरे दूसरी दुनिया में कहाँ जीव का अस्तित्व है वो ये लोग जानते थे........ हम तो अभी भी फीफा खांड रहे है............... अभी समय नहीं है वर्ना पूरा विज्ञान हमारे पुरानो के सभी प्रसंगों को सार्थक कर रहा है और सच बता रहा है..... विज्ञान आगे भी बाधा है तो हमारे प्राचीन ग्रंथो की मदद से ये मेरा स्पष्ट रूप से मानना है..... 
> 
> कोल्वित जी आप का प्रयाश एकदम सराहनीय..... मित्र आगे बाधाओं +++++


मित्र वाह 
क्या जानकारी दी आपने किसी अबोध बच्चे की तरह विस्मित नज़रो से पढता रहा और मन- मस्तिष्क मे एक एक शब्द अपने आप बैठता रहा 
और मेरे जोश मे हज़ारो गुना इज़ाफ़ा हो गया और मुझे बिस्वास हो चला की आप जैसे मित्र जब तक रहेगे श्रीरामचरितमानस नामक सुत्र की ख्याति को बढाते रहेगे …………………अन्त मे बारम्बार स्वागत एवं धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

कैल्विट जी सोच रहा हूँ आपको 'धवल' (अर्थात सफेद, दागरहित) कहकर पुकारूँ।

----------


## Badtameez

> मत मानिए..... कौन कहता है मानिए.... पश्चिमी देश वाले कहेंगे तो  मानेंगे.... क्योंकि पुष्पक विमान उन्होंने खोजा, ब्रह्मास्त्र,,,  आग्नेयास्त्र,,, वरुणास्त्र ये सब मिसाइल भी उन्होंने धुन्धी, ग्रेविटी का  नियम महाभारत काल से प्रचलित है, ये तो न्यूटन ने खोजा, बस उनको ही  मानो.... हमारे शास्त्र तो बकवास है..... सात ग्रह है ये शास्त्रों ने  कहा.... विज्ञान ने नौ ग्रह बताएं.... और चार साल पहले फिर सात घोषित  किये..... हा हा हा.... हमारे रुशियों के पास बहुत अद्यतन टेक्निक थी सो वो  एक ग्रह से दुसरे ग्रह पर आसानी से आव जाहि करते थे.... वो झूठ..... लेकिन  अभी जो चन्द्र पर जाके आये वो सच........ अरे दूसरी दुनिया में कहाँ जीव  का अस्तित्व है वो ये लोग जानते थे........ हम तो अभी भी फीफा खांड रहे  है............... अभी समय नहीं है वर्ना पूरा विज्ञान हमारे पुरानो के सभी  प्रसंगों को सार्थक कर रहा है और सच बता रहा है..... विज्ञान आगे भी बाधा  है तो हमारे प्राचीन ग्रंथो की मदद से ये मेरा स्पष्ट  रूप से मानना  है..... 
> 
> कोल्वित जी आप का प्रयाश एकदम सराहनीय..... मित्र आगे बाधाओं


वाह-वाह ! बहुत सही बात बताई है आपने।

----------


## Rajeev

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..........................

----------


## calvitf

> कैल्विट जी सोच रहा हूँ आपको 'धवल' (अर्थात सफेद, दागरहित) कहकर पुकारूँ।


कहाँ  है फ़ुर्सत किसी के बारे मे यू ही सोचने की 
अगर आपने है सोचा मुझे कबूल इस नाम के सफ़ेदी की! 
मित्र फ़ोरम मे सभी को बता दो इस नाम के घोषणा की
महत्वता भी बता देना कैल्विट"धवल" के  श्रीरामचरितमानस की !!

----------


## calvitf

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..........................


मुझे आशा है की आशीर्वाद मिलता रहेगा………………पुन: पधारे !

----------


## calvitf

************************बालकाण्ड**********************

बालकाण्ड में प्रभु राम के जन्म से लेकर राम-विवाह तक के घटनाक्रम आते हैं। नीचे बालकाण्ड से जुड़े घटनाक्रमों की विषय सूची दी गई है। क्रमानुसार व्याख्या हम करेगे 

• मंगलाचरण लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=14
• गुरु वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=15
• ब्राह्मण-संत वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=16
• खल वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=21
• संत-असंत वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=22
• रामरूप से जीवमात्र की वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=23 
• तुलसीदासजी की दीनता और राम भक्तिमयी कविता की महिमा लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=24
• कवि वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=26
• वाल्मीकि, वेद, ब्रह्मा, देवता, शिव, पार्वती आदि की वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=28
• श्री सीताराम-धाम-परिकर वंदना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=29
• श्री नाम वंदना और नाम महिमा लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=31
• श्री रामगुण और श्री रामचरित् की महिमा लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=34
• मानस निर्माण की तिथि लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=35
• मानस का रूपक और माहात्म्य लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=36
• याज्ञवल्क्य-भरद्वाज संवाद तथा प्रयाग माहात्म्य http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=36
• सती का भ्रम, श्री रामजी का ऐश्वर्य और सती का खेद व 
• शिव द्वारा सती का त्याग शिवजी की समाधि http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=37 
• सती का दक्ष यज्ञ में जाना लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=38 
• पति के अपमान से दुःखी होकर सती का योगाग्नि से जल जाना, दक्ष यज्ञ विध्वंस लिंक :up:
• पार्वती का जन्म और तपस्या लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=38
•रामजी का शिवजी से विवाह के लिए अनुरोध http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=39
• सप्तर्षियों की परीक्षा में पार्वतीजी का महत्व http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=39
• कामदेव का देवकार्य के लिए जाना और भस्म होना लिंक :up: 
• रति को वरदान लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=39
• देवताओं का शिवजी से ब्याह के लिए प्रार्थना करना, सप्तर्षियों का पार्वती के पास जाना लिंक :up:
• शिवजी की विचित्र बारात और विवाह कीतैयारी http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=40 
• शिवजी का विवाह लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=41
• शिव-पार्वती संवाद लिंक http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=42
• अवतार के हेतु http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=42
• नारद का अभिमान और माया का प्रभाव http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=43 
• विश्वमोहिनी का स्वयंवर, शिवगणों को तथा भगवान्* को शाप और नारद का मोहभंग
• मनु-शतरूपा तप एवं वरदान
• प्रतापभानु की कथा
• रावणादिका जन्म, तपस्या और उनका ऐश्वर्य तथा अत्याचार
• पृथ्वी और देवतादि की करुण पुकार
• भगवान्* का वरदान
• राजा दशरथ का पुत्रेष्टि यज्ञ, रानियों का गर्भवती होना
• श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद
• विश्वामित्र का राजा दशरथ से राम-लक्ष्मण को माँगना, ताड़का वध
• विश्वामित्र-यज्ञ की रक्षा
• अहल्या उद्धार
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सहित विश्वामित्र का जनकपुर में प्रवेश
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण को देखकर जनकजी की प्रेम मुग्धता
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण का जनकपुर निरीक्षण
• पुष्पवाटिका-निरीक्षण, सीताजी का प्रथम दर्शन, श्री सीता-रामजी का परस्पर दर्शन
• श्री सीताजी का पार्वती पूजन एवं वरदान प्राप्ति तथा राम-लक्ष्मण संवाद
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सहित विश्वामित्र का यज्ञशाला में प्रवेश
• श्री सीताजी का यज्ञशाला में प्रवेश
• बंदीजनों द्वारा जनकप्रतिज्ञा की घोषणा, राजाओं से धनुष न उठना, जनक की निराशाजनक वाणी
• श्री लक्ष्मणजी का क्रोध
• धनुषभंग
• जयमाला पहनाना, परशुराम का आगमन व क्रोध
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण और परशुराम-संवाद
• दशरथजी के पास जनकजी का दूत भेजना, अयोध्या से बारात का प्रस्थान
• बारात का जनकपुर में आना और स्वागतादि
• श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई
• बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद
• श्री रामचरित्* सुनने-गाने की महिमा


*प्रथम सोपान-मंगलाचरण पर जाने के लिए त्वरित मार्ग* 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=14

----------


## Jayeshh

मित्र आज से में भी आपको धवल ही कहूँगा..............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ************************बालकाण्ड**********************
> 
> बालकाण्ड में प्रभु राम के जन्म से लेकर राम-विवाह तक के घटनाक्रम आते हैं। नीचे बालकाण्ड से जुड़े घटनाक्रमों की विषय सूची दी गई है। क्रमानुसार व्याख्या हम करेगे 
> 
> • मंगलाचरण
> • गुरु वंदना
> • ब्राह्मण-संत वंदना
> • खल वंदना
> • संत-असंत वंदना
> ...


सूत्रधार भवानी  जी यह प्रथम पृष्ठ होना चाहिए था.
१९/०३/११ को अप सूत्र कि रचना कर के आज सुद्ध्बुध ली 
चलो देर आये दुरुस्त आये जयादा बहस न करते हुए आप सूत्र में 
आप यहीं से इसी पेज से मंगलाचरण से ही अब शुरू करते हुए सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाती ले जाएँ 
जैसा भी हो सकेगा भाई कैल्विट जी और यह अधम प्राणी 
भी सूत्र को आगे बढाने में  हम दोनों यथासम्भव प्रयत्न करेंगे
भाई कैल्विट जी मैंने आपसे बिना पूछे यह कहा है 
और मुझे आशा है कि आप भी पीछे न हटेंगे.
अब एक और विनम्र निवेदन ........
अब नवरात्रे शुरू होने को हैं....
और इस चैत्र के नवरात्रों के उपरान्त ही राम नवमी का पावन दिवस है...
अगर हमारी यहाँ पोस्टिंग तेजी से हो रही हो तो धीमी रफ्तार से करें 
अन्यथा अपनी स्पीड बनाए रखें हमारा यह ध्येय यह रहेगा कि राम जन्म 
 इस सूत्र में राम नवमी वाले दिन ही वह पोस्टिंग हो.
*भये प्रकट कृपाला.......*
इसी आशा के साथ  मेरी भवानी जी को एवं कैल्विट जी को राम राम.

----------


## Badtameez

> कहाँ  है फ़ुर्सत किसी के बारे मे यू ही सोचने की 
> अगर आपने है सोचा मुझे कबूल इस नाम के सफ़ेदी की! 
> मित्र फ़ोरम मे सभी को बता दो इस नाम के घोषणा की
> महत्वता भी बता देना कैल्विट"धवल" के  श्रीरामचरितमानस की !!



गंगा के नीर-सा स्वच्छ , शुचि, शीतल तरल रख दिया।
श्वेत हृदय का आभास हुआ औ नाम धवल रख दिया।।

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आज से में भी आपको धवल ही कहूँगा..............


बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद! मेरे मान में वृद्धि हो गई।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैंने मित्रता का आप दोनों को  बहन  भवानी जी को और भाई कैल्विट जी को भेजा है कृपया आप इसे भी स्वीकार करें.

----------


## Badtameez

> मैंने मित्रता का आप दोनों को  बहन  भवानी जी को और भाई कैल्विट जी को भेजा है कृपया आप इसे भी स्वीकार करें.


भ्राता कमल जी! सम्भवत: सूत्रधार जी का नाम भवानी न होकर भावना है। आशा है मेरी बातों पर ध्यान देंगे।

----------


## calvitf

> सूत्रधार भवानी जी यह प्रथम पृष्ठ होना चाहिए था.
> १९/०३/११ को अप सूत्र कि रचना कर के आज सुद्ध्बुध ली 
> चलो देर आये दुरुस्त आये जयादा बहस न करते हुए आप सूत्र में 
> आप यहीं से इसी पेज से मंगलाचरण से ही अब शुरू करते हुए सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाती ले जाएँ 
> जैसा भी हो सकेगा भाई कैल्विट जी और यह अधम प्राणी 
> भी सूत्र को आगे बढाने में हम दोनों यथासम्भव प्रयत्न करेंगे
> भाई कैल्विट जी मैंने आपसे बिना पूछे यह कहा है 
> और मुझे आशा है कि आप भी पीछे न हटेंगे.
> अब एक और विनम्र निवेदन ........
> ...


मित्र को जय श्री राम 
आपके विनम्र निवेदन पर चैत्र राम नवमी के पावन दिवस राम जन्म का प्रसंग प्रस्तुत करने की कोशिश करुँगा 




> गंगा के नीर-सा स्वच्छ , शुचि, शीतल तरल रख दिया।
> श्वेत हृदय का आभास हुआ औ नाम धवल रख दिया।।


  



> बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद! मेरे मान में वृद्धि हो गई।


मुझे भी अच्छा लगा




> भ्राता कमल जी! सम्भवत: सूत्रधार जी का नाम भवानी न होकर भावना है। आशा है मेरी बातों पर ध्यान देंगे।

----------


## man-vakil

*सर्वप्रथम नमन उस कैल धवल बीर को, जो दिलाये मोहू प्रभु राम सुस्मरण
तत दोहु कर जोड़ बिनती करहु,श्री तुलसीदास जी को करहु साष्टांग नमन,
मोहे जो दिए दरसन पुरुषोत्तम श्री राम के चरित पावन सरूप के अपरम्पार,
मन पुलकित भये, नमन श्री राम चरित मानस को करहुँ मैं बारम्बार,
विसराये दियो जो मैं प्रभु चरित, श्री राम जी के सुबिचार सहु सभ्याचार,
बुद्धि निज को अबहु मार्ग मिलयो, पढ़कर प्रभु चरित मानस हर्ष प्रसार,
जो निज रज मात्र भी लेप लगाहु, मन ह्रदय में प्रभु राम की कथा सुबानी,
मन को मोह-माया सो मिले मुक्ति, भटकत मन को मिले राम नाम अनुदानी,
पुनः पुनः कर जोड़ बिनती करे मन,प्रभु चरनन को मार्ग हमहु देयो अबहु डार,
शोक दोष व्याधि सबहु मिटे, जो होय प्रभु राम की कृपा इस मूरख मन पर अपार ......
===मन-वकील*

----------


## calvitf

> *सर्वप्रथम नमन उस कैल धवल बीर को, जो दिलाये मोहू प्रभु राम सुस्मरण
> तत दोहु कर जोड़ बिनती करहु,श्री तुलसीदास जी को करहु साष्टांग नमन,
> मोहे जो दिए दरसन पुरुषोत्तम श्री राम के चरित पावन सरूप के अपरम्पार,
> मन पुलकित भये, नमन श्री राम चरित मानस को करहुँ मैं बारम्बार,
> विसराये दियो जो मैं प्रभु चरित, श्री राम जी के सुबिचार सहु सभ्याचार,
> बुद्धि निज को अबहु मार्ग मिलयो, पढ़कर प्रभु चरित मानस हर्ष प्रसार,
> जो निज रज मात्र भी लेप लगाहु, मन ह्रदय में प्रभु राम की कथा सुबानी,
> मन को मोह-माया सो मिले मुक्ति, भटकत मन को मिले राम नाम अनुदानी,
> पुनः पुनः कर जोड़ बिनती करे मन,प्रभु चरनन को मार्ग हमहु देयो अबहु डार,
> ...


मन-वकील जी आपकी इन चार पंक्तियों से हमे जो शक्ति मिली है उसे शब्दो से व्याख्या करने मै असर्मथ हु …………
बस इतना कहना है की अयोध्या पति प्रभु श्री राम चन्द्र जी का आर्शीवाद हम पर आप पर सब पर बना रहे 
और आप से शक्ति हमे मिलती रहे

----------


## Parbat

> बूझत कृपानिधि कुसल भरतहि बचन बेगि न आवई।
> सुनु सिवा सो सुख बचन मन ते भिन्न जान जो पावई।।
> अब कुसल कौसलनाथ आरत जानि जन दरसन दियो।
> बूड़त बिरह बारीस कृपानिधान मोहि कर गहि लियो।।2।।
> 
> कृपानिधान श्रीरामजी भरतजी से कुशल पूछते हैं; परन्तु आनन्दवश भरतजीके मुखसे वचन शीघ्र नहीं निकलते। [शिवजीने कहा-] हे पार्वती ! सुनो, वह सुख (जो उस समय भरतजीको मिल रहा था) वचन और मन से परे हैं; उसे वही जानता है जो उसे पाता है। [भरतजीने कहा-] हे कोसलनाथ ! आपने आर्त (दुखी) जानकर दासको दर्शन दिये है, इससे अब कुशल है। विरहसमुद्रमें डूबते हुए मुझको कृपानिधान हाथ पकड़कर बचा लिया !।।2।।


भावना जी,

जो कार्य आप ने किया है और जो ज्ञान हमको दिया है. उसके लिए मैं आप को शत  शत नमन करता हूँ.

पढ़ कर मन इतना पुलकित और भावुक हो गया की मैं बता नहीं सकता. जैसे शिवजी ने भरत कुमार जी की भावना के बारे मे कहा है की ये भाव क्वचन और मन से परे है.

वैसे ही जो भाव आप ने हमारे मन मे जगाये है वो वचन और मन से परे है.

आप को बोहोत बोहोत धन्यवाद.

----------


## calvitf

> भावना जी,
> 
> जो कार्य आप ने किया है और जो ज्ञान हमको दिया है. उसके लिए मैं आप को शत शत नमन करता हूँ.
> 
> पढ़ कर मन इतना पुलकित और भावुक हो गया की मैं बता नहीं सकता. जैसे शिवजी ने भरत कुमार जी की भावना के बारे मे कहा है की ये भाव क्वचन और मन से परे है.
> 
> वैसे ही जो भाव आप ने हमारे मन मे जगाये है वो वचन और मन से परे है.
> 
> आप को बोहोत बोहोत धन्यवाद.


भावना जी 
कहाँ है आप आइये और कुछ कहिए

----------


## Badtameez

> भावना जी 
> कहाँ है आप आइये और कुछ कहिए


हाँ धवल जी, मेरा भी भावना जी से आह्वान है कि आयें।

----------


## Vrinda

बढ़िया.. ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है जारी रखिये..!!!

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*श्री राम का चरित्र केवल पढने की विषय वस्तु नही ....... अपितु उनके  चारित्रिक लक्षणों को अपने जीवन में उतार कर अंगीकार करने का श्रम है 
काफी लोग इस श्रम साध्य कार्य में श्रम की अधिकता से बीच राह में ही थक जाते है ....... 
सूत्रधार ने इस फोरम पर इस प्रकार राम चरित्र को यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर के काफी सरहनीय प्रयास किया है 
और उम्मीद है कि सूत्रधार का जो उद्देश्य है कि राम के चरित्र का कम से कम एक गुण फोरम वासी अपने जीवन में अपनाएंगे , सफल सिद्ध हो !
सूत्रधार को और इसे आगे बढ़ाने वाले महानुभाव को शुभकामनाये !

**रामचरित मानस = राम जैसा चरित्र हर मानव का*

----------


## calvitf

मित्रों
सोमवार 12 मार्च 2012 आज के मुहूर्त शुभ विक्रम संवत- 2068, 
शालिवाहन शक संवत- 1933, संवत्सर का नाम- क्रोधी, 
अयन- उत्तरायण, ऋतु- वसंत, मास- चैत्र, पक्ष- कृष्ण, 
तिथि- पंचमी रात्रि 11.59 पश्चात षष्ठी के दिन 

अन्तर्वासना फ़ोरम मे तुलसीजी द्वारा रचित महाकाव्य 
श्री रामचरितमानस के प्रथम अध्याय बाल्यकाण्ड के 
मंगलाचरण से श्री गणेश हो रहा है 

इस पावन उपलक्ष्य पर सभी मित्र एक बार जोर बोलो

अयोध्यापति श्री रामचंद्र की …………………………जय
सीता मैईया की ………………………………………. जय
चारो भैइयन की ……………………………………… जय
सभी देवी-देवता की…………………………………… जय

----------


## Jayeshh

बोलो सियापति रामचंद्र की जय.....
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय......

----------


## Kamal Ji

बोलो सियापति रामचंद्र की जय.....
चारों भैया की जय....
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय......

----------


## calvitf

################ प्रथम सोपान-मंगलाचरण ###############


श्लोक :

* वर्णानामर्थ संघानां रसानां छन्दसामपि।
मंगलानां च कर्त्तारौ वन्दे वाणीविनायकौ॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*अक्षरों, अर्थ समूहों, रसों, छन्दों और मंगलों को करने वाली सरस्वतीजी और गणेशजी की मैं वंदना करता हूँ॥1॥


* भवानीशंकरौ वन्दे श्रद्धाविश्वास रूपिणौ।
याभ्यां विना न पश्यन्ति सिद्धाः स्वान्तः स्थमीश्वरम् *!2॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्रद्धा और विश्वास के स्वरूप श्री पार्वतीजी और श्री शंकरजी की मैं वंदना करता हूँ, जिनके बिना सिद्धजन अपने अन्तःकरण में स्थित ईश्वर को नहीं देख सकते॥2॥


* वन्दे बोधमयं नित्यं गुरुं शंकररूपिणम्*!
यमाश्रितो हि वक्रोऽपि चन्द्रः सर्वत्र वन्द्यते॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*ज्ञानमय, नित्य, शंकर रूपी गुरु की मैं वन्दना करता हूँ, जिनके आश्रित होने से ही टेढ़ा चन्द्रमा भी सर्वत्र वन्दित होता है॥3॥


* सीतारामगुणग्राम पुण्यारण्यवि हारिणौ !
वन्दे विशुद्धविज्ञानौ कवीश्वरकपीश्वरौ ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री सीतारामजी के गुणसमूह रूपी पवित्र वन में विहार करने वाले, विशुद्ध विज्ञान सम्पन्न कवीश्वर श्री वाल्मीकिजी और कपीश्वर श्री हनुमानजी की मैं वन्दना करता हूँ॥4॥


* उद्भवस्थितिसंहार कारिणीं क्लेशहारिणीम् *
सर्वश्रेयस्करीं सीतां नतोऽहं रामवल्लभाम् *!5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उत्पत्ति, स्थिति (पालन) और संहार करने वाली, क्लेशों को हरने वाली तथा सम्पूर्ण कल्याणों को करने वाली श्री रामचन्द्रजी की प्रियतमा श्री सीताजी को मैं नमस्कार करता हूँ॥5॥


* यन्मायावशवर्ति विश्वमखिलं ब्रह्मादिदेवा सुरा
यत्सत्त्वादमृषैव भाति सकलं रज्जौ यथाहेर्भ्रमः।
यत्पादप्लवमेकमेव हि भवाम्भोधेस्तिती र्षावतां
वन्देऽहं तमशेषकारणपरं रामाख्यमीशं हरिम्*!!6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनकी माया के वशीभूत सम्पूर्ण विश्व, ब्रह्मादि देवता और असुर हैं, जिनकी सत्ता से रस्सी में सर्प के भ्रम की भाँति यह सारा दृश्य जगत्* सत्य ही प्रतीत होता है और जिनके केवल चरण ही भवसागर से तरने की इच्छा वालों के लिए एकमात्र नौका हैं, उन समस्त कारणों से पर (सब कारणों के कारण और सबसे श्रेष्ठ) राम कहलाने वाले भगवान हरि की मैं वंदना करता हूँ॥6॥


* नानापुराणनिगमागम सम्मतं यद्
रामायणे निगदितं क्वचिदन्यतोऽपि।
स्वान्तःसुखाय तुलसी रघुनाथगाथा
भाषानिबन्धमति मंजुलमातनोति॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अनेक पुराण, वेद और (तंत्र) शास्त्र से सम्मत तथा जो रामायण में वर्णित है और कुछ अन्यत्र से भी उपलब्ध श्री रघुनाथजी की कथा को तुलसीदास अपने अन्तःकरण के सुख के लिए अत्यन्त मनोहर भाषा रचना में विस्तृत करता है॥7॥


सोरठा :
* जो सुमिरत सिधि होइ गन नायक करिबर बदन।
करउ अनुग्रह सोइ बुद्धि रासि सुभ गुन सदन॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्हें स्मरण करने से सब कार्य सिद्ध होते हैं, जो गणों के स्वामी और सुंदर हाथी के मुख वाले हैं, वे ही बुद्धि के राशि और शुभ गुणों के धाम (श्री गणेशजी) मुझ पर कृपा करें॥1॥


* मूक होइ बाचाल पंगु चढ़इ गिरिबर गहन।
जासु कृपाँ सो दयाल द्रवउ सकल कलिमल दहन॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनकी कृपा से गूँगा बहुत सुंदर बोलने वाला हो जाता है और लँगड़ा-लूला दुर्गम पहाड़ पर चढ़ जाता है, वे कलियुग के सब पापों को जला डालने वाले दयालु (भगवान) मुझ पर द्रवित हों (दया करें)!!2॥ 


* नील सरोरुह स्याम तरुन अरुन बारिज नयन।
करउ सो मम उर धाम सदा छीरसागर सयन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो नीलकमल के समान श्यामवर्ण हैं, पूर्ण खिले हुए लाल कमल के समान जिनके नेत्र हैं और जो सदा क्षीरसागर पर शयन करते हैं, वे भगवान्* (नारायण) मेरे हृदय में निवास करें॥3॥


* कुंद इंदु सम देह उमा रमन करुना अयन।
जाहि दीन पर नेह करउ कृपा मर्दन मयन॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनका कुंद के पुष्प और चन्द्रमा के समान (गौर) शरीर है, जो पार्वतीजी के प्रियतम और दया के धाम हैं और जिनका दीनों पर स्नेह है, वे कामदेव का मर्दन करने वाले (शंकरजी) मुझ पर कृपा करें॥4॥


*गुरु वंदना अगले पेज पर है*

----------


## calvitf

> हाँ धवल जी, मेरा भी भावना जी से आह्वान है कि आयें।


जी हा इस मौके पर भावना जी की हमे आवस्यकता भी है मार्ग दर्शन के लिए




> बढ़िया.. ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है जारी रखिये..!!!


आप आते रहियेगा…………………




> बोलो सियापति रामचंद्र की जय.....
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय......


जय हो……………




> बोलो सियापति रामचंद्र की जय.....
> चारों भैया की जय....
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय......


जय हो …………………

----------


## calvitf

> *श्री राम का चरित्र केवल पढने की विषय वस्तु नही ....... अपितु उनके चारित्रिक लक्षणों को अपने जीवन में उतार कर अंगीकार करने का श्रम है 
> काफी लोग इस श्रम साध्य कार्य में श्रम की अधिकता से बीच राह में ही थक जाते है ....... 
> सूत्रधार ने इस फोरम पर इस प्रकार राम चरित्र को यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर के काफी सरहनीय प्रयास किया है 
> और उम्मीद है कि सूत्रधार का जो उद्देश्य है कि राम के चरित्र का कम से कम एक गुण फोरम वासी अपने जीवन में अपनाएंगे , सफल सिद्ध हो !
> सूत्रधार को और इसे आगे बढ़ाने वाले महानुभाव को शुभकामनाये !
> 
> **रामचरित मानस = राम जैसा चरित्र हर मानव का*


चाचा जी हमे आशा है की प्रतिदिन यहा आकर इसी तरह हमारे प्रयास को गति प्रदान करेगे…………………धन्य  ाद

----------


## Badtameez

चौ0-
शुरू हुआ यहु राम चरिता।
जय तुलसी जय रामहु सीता।।
जयकारी फैले चहु ओरा।
भीर होय भक्तन के जोरा।।
.
दो0-
धवल करे आरम्भ अब, सूत्र विमल निष्काम।
सफल करो यहु कार्य के ,सियापती हे राम।।

----------


## swami ji

जहा पर हिंदू  धर्म की बात आती हे  वहा राजवीर का सहियोग  होता ही  हे मित्र ..माफ़ करे मुझे सूत्र  में टाइम  पर नहीं आस्क हू ,,,,

सूत्र बहोत शानदार एव जानदार हे मित्र ,,,,,

रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## calvitf

> चौ0-
> शुरू हुआ यहु राम चरिता।
> जय तुलसी जय रामहु सीता।।
> जयकारी फैले चहु ओरा।
> भीर होय भक्तन के जोरा।।
> .
> दो0-
> धवल करे आरम्भ अब, सूत्र विमल निष्काम।
> सफल करो यहु कार्य के ,सियापती हे राम।।

----------


## calvitf

> जहा पर हिंदू धर्म की बात आती हे वहा राजवीर का सहियोग होता ही हे मित्र ..माफ़ करे मुझे सूत्र में टाइम पर नहीं आस्क हू ,,,,
> 
> सूत्र बहोत शानदार एव जानदार हे मित्र ,,,,,
> 
> रेपो स्वीकार करे


स्वामी जी आर्शीवाद हम पर बना रहे 

सूत्र भ्रमण और सम्मान के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## groopji

> मित्रो 
> इसमे कोई शक नही कि यह श्रीरामचरितमानस नाम का सुत्र सबसे उत्तम है बस सुत्र को आगे बढाने का प्रोत्साहन नही मिला और सुत्रधार ने सुत्र को बीच से चालु किया और दो चार कदम चलने के बाद अपनी कीसी समस्या मे उलझ कर यहां से भटक गया 
> 
> मित्रो अगर आप लोग चाहो और उत्साहित करो तो हम आप लोगो को जीरो से इस पावन सुत्र को आगे ले जाने का संकल्प ले 
> बस हम आपके राय विचार ,विश्लेषण आलोचना आमंत्रित करते है और आग्रह करते है की जब भी फ़ोरम पर आवे तो दिन मे एक बार 
> अपनी चरणधुलिका जरुर यहाँ छोड़े ताकि आपकी चरण धुल अपने माथे पर लगा सकूँ


सही कहा मित्र ये सूत्र दो चार कदम चल कर ही लडखडा गया 

आशा करता हूँ कि सभी सज्जनो के सहयोग से पुन: गति को प्राप्त करेगा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्र,

हिम्मत मत हारिए । ये तो राम का नाम है........... बस पुजा समझ कर करते रहो........ 


मित्रो........ एक निवेदन और भी है............ गरम विभाग के साथ कभी कभी यहाँ भी तशरीफ लाया करें ताकि कुछ सामान्य श्रेणी के रचनात्मक कार्य करने वाले लोग निराश न हुआ करें........ । आज दोपहर मे गरम विभाग मे 410 लोग उपस्थित थे जबकि सामान्य विभाग मे मात्र 2 ...

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र सार्थक सूत्र है ,,,फल की चिंता किये बगेर सूत्र को आगे चलाते जाये ,,अच्छे सूत्र के लिये धन्यवाद ।



स्नेह के लिए आभार --------------राम दरबार मे आते रहने के लिए आग्रह है

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

देखा न दोस्त 


अभी 460 सदस्य मंच पर हैं 129 सदस्य और 331 अतिथि

एक समय पर अधिकतम प्रयोक्ता 3,230, 29-11-2011 तिथि को 12:59 AM पर थे।


जब की सामान्य विभाग मे बस हम दो है ........ एक आप calvitf जी आप और दूसरा मैं...........

----------


## calvitf

> सही कहा मित्र ये सूत्र दो चार कदम चल कर ही लडखडा गया 
> 
> आशा करता हूँ कि सभी सज्जनो के सहयोग से पुन: गति को प्राप्त करेगा


मित्र सर्वथा सत्य सभी सज्जनो के सहयोग के आह्ववान से मन को शक्ति मिली

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र,
> 
> हिम्मत मत हारिए । ये तो राम का नाम है........... बस पुजा समझ कर करते रहो........ 
> 
> 
> मित्रो........ एक निवेदन और भी है............ गरम विभाग के साथ कभी कभी यहाँ भी तशरीफ लाया करें ताकि कुछ सामान्य श्रेणी के रचनात्मक कार्य करने वाले लोग निराश न हुआ करें........ । आज दोपहर मे गरम विभाग मे 410 लोग उपस्थित थे जबकि सामान्य विभाग मे मात्र 2 ...


  आचार्य जी के सर पर ताज़

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी के सर पर ताज़



इस ताज के रूप मे जो प्यार आपने मुझे दिया वो हमेशा मेरी पूंजी बन कर रहेगा............ आभार

----------


## Jayeshh

धवल जी......मैं सामान्य विभाग में सिर्फ तीन सूत्र में आता हूँ...... आपके द्वारा रामचरितमानस विस्तृत रूप से जान्ने की बहुत उम्मीद है........बिच में छोड़ मत देना.........

----------


## calvitf

> धवल जी......मैं सामान्य विभाग में सिर्फ तीन सूत्र में आता हूँ...... आपके द्वारा रामचरितमानस विस्तृत रूप से जान्ने की बहुत उम्मीद है........बिच में छोड़ मत देना.........



अगर भगवान की अनुकम्पा रही तो पूरी की पूरी श्रीरामचरितमानस को विस्तृत रूप से ही प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयास करुँगा  

किसी प्रकार की शुद्धिकरण की करने की जरुरत महसूस हो तो अवगत करायेगा

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्र धवल जी! आपका निमंत्रण मिला परंतु किन्हीं कारणों से मैं उस समय सूत्र पर नहीं आ पाया। आप के बारे में एक बात सोच रहा हूँ, आप वाकई एक सच्चे और विशाल हृदय वाले इंसान हैं, हालाँकि कुछ मित्र अपनी जानकारी के अनुसार सदस्यों की सहायता करते हैं परंतु आपकी 'सहयोग' करने की भावना औरों से भिन्न है और यही आपको अन्य सदस्यों से अलग बनाती है।
जब आचार्य का कथन देखा, 'फोरम पर सर्वाधिक सदस्य गरम-मसाला विभाग में रहते हैं, सामान्य विभाग में कोई नहीं,' बहुत दुःख हुआ परंतु सच्चाई दुःख करने से थोड़े ही बदल जाएगी। आज इस मंच पर नब्बे हजार से भी ज्यादा सदस्य पंजीकृत है और लगभग नौ हजार सदस्य आज की तारीख में सक्रिय है, लेकिन मैं दावे से कह सकता हूँ, कि मुश्किल से एक हजार सदस्य भी, सामान्य मंच से आकर्षित होकर इस मंच से नहीं जुड़े होंगे, मैं स्वयं भी उन्हीं 89 हजार सदस्यों में शामिल हूँ, जो केवल वयस्क चित्र देखने के लिए मंच पर आए हैं। यह अच्छा है कि आज इस देश में आप स्वतंत्र हैं, जहाँ चाहें वहाँ घूम सकते हैं, लेकिन एक आग्रह है मेरा आप सभी सदस्यों से- आपके सामान्य मंच पर आने और कुछ अच्छे सूत्रों में उत्साहवर्धक टिप्पणियाँ करने से, यदि अन्य सदस्यों का ज्ञान बढ़ता हो और सूत्रधार को कुछ अच्छा करने की प्रेरणा मिलती हो, तो आपको थोड़ा समय परमार्थ के लिए भी निकालना चाहिए। मेरा मानना है, यकीनन इससे आप का ज्ञान सागर भी बढ़ेगा, एक बार आइए तो सही।
अब व्यर्थ ही मित्र सदस्यों का समय न लेते हुए, मैं सूत्र के विषय पर थोड़ा बोल कर अपने 'दो शब्दों' को विराम देता हूँ। भावना जी ने सूत्र की अच्छी शुरुआत की परंतु प्रोत्साहन के अभाव में सूत्र का साथ ज्यादा दिनों तक नहीं निभा पाईं। मुझे यह बात सबसे बुरी लगती है, कि सामान्य मंच के प्रति सदस्यों के रूखे रवैये के कारण और जो सदस्य आते भी हैं उनकी एक गंदी आदत के कारण आज बहुत से शानदार सूत्र दम तोड़ रहे हैं। भगवान श्री रामचन्द्र की कृपा से यह सूत्र आप मित्र की दृष्टि में आ गया और आप के प्रयासों के कारण आज हम सब लोग भी इस सूत्र का आनंद उठा रहे हैं। मैं इस सूत्र के निर्माण का श्रेय आपको और भावना जी को बाँटना चाहूँगा। जयेश भाई और सुरेश भाई ने समय-समय पर आपका उत्साह बढ़ाया उनका आभार। मन-वकील जी के बारे में कुछ भी बोलना सूर्य को LED दिखाने के समान होगा, उनका स्थान मेरे हृदय के 'आदरणीय' नामक प्रकोष्ठ में है। आप इस श्रेष्ठ कार्य को करते रहें, मित्र मंडली का सहयोग आपके साथ है।

----------


## calvitf

################# गुरु वंदना ##############


* बंदउँ गुरु पद कंज कृपा सिंधु नररूप हरि।
महामोह तम पुंज जासु बचन रबि कर निकर॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं उन गुरु महाराज के चरणकमल की वंदना करता हूँ, जो कृपा के समुद्र और नर रूप में श्री हरि ही हैं और जिनके वचन महामोह रूपी घने अन्धकार का नाश करने के लिए सूर्य किरणों के समूह हैं॥5॥

चौपाई : 

* बंदऊँ गुरु पद पदुम परागा। सुरुचि सुबास सरस अनुरागा॥
अमिअ मूरिमय चूरन चारू। समन सकल भव रुज परिवारू॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*मैं गुरु महाराज के चरण कमलों की रज की वन्दना करता हूँ, जो सुरुचि (सुंदर स्वाद), सुगंध तथा अनुराग रूपी रस से पूर्ण है। वह अमर मूल (संजीवनी जड़ी) का सुंदर चूर्ण है, जो सम्पूर्ण भव रोगों के परिवार को नाश करने वाला है॥1॥


* सुकृति संभु तन बिमल बिभूती। मंजुल मंगल मोद प्रसूती॥
जन मन मंजु मुकुर मल हरनी। किएँ तिलक गुन गन बस करनी॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वह रज सुकृति (पुण्यवान्* पुरुष) रूपी शिवजी के शरीर पर सुशोभित निर्मल विभूति है और सुंदर कल्याण और आनन्द की जननी है, भक्त के मन रूपी सुंदर दर्पण के मैल को दूर करने वाली और तिलक करने से गुणों के समूह को वश में करने वाली है॥2॥


* श्री गुर पद नख मनि गन जोती। सुमिरत दिब्य दृष्टि हियँ होती॥
दलन मोह तम सो सप्रकासू। बड़े भाग उर आवइ जासू॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री गुरु महाराज के चरण-नखों की ज्योति मणियों के प्रकाश के समान है, जिसके स्मरण करते ही हृदय में दिव्य दृष्टि उत्पन्न हो जाती है। वह प्रकाश अज्ञान रूपी अन्धकार का नाश करने वाला है, वह जिसके हृदय में आ जाता है, उसके बड़े भाग्य हैं॥3॥


* उघरहिं बिमल बिलोचन ही के। मिटहिं दोष दुख भव रजनी के॥
सूझहिं राम चरित मनि मानिक। गुपुत प्रगट जहँ जो जेहि खानिक॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसके हृदय में आते ही हृदय के निर्मल नेत्र खुल जाते हैं और संसार रूपी रात्रि के दोष-दुःख मिट जाते हैं एवं श्री रामचरित्र रूपी मणि और माणिक्य, गुप्त और प्रकट जहाँ जो जिस खान में है, सब दिखाई पड़ने लगते हैं- !4॥


दोहा : 

* जथा सुअंजन अंजि दृग साधक सिद्ध सुजान।
कौतुक देखत सैल बन भूतल भूरि निधान॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*जैसे सिद्धांजन को नेत्रों में लगाकर साधक, सिद्ध और सुजान पर्वतों, वनों और पृथ्वी के अंदर कौतुक से ही बहुत सी खानें देखते हैं॥1॥ 

चौपाई : 

* गुरु पद रज मृदु मंजुल अंजन। नयन अमिअ दृग दोष बिभंजन॥
तेहिं करि बिमल बिबेक बिलोचन। बरनउँ राम चरित भव मोचन॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री गुरु महाराज के चरणों की रज कोमल और सुंदर नयनामृत अंजन है, जो नेत्रों के दोषों का नाश करने वाला है। उस अंजन से विवेक रूपी नेत्रों को निर्मल करके मैं संसाररूपी बंधन से छुड़ाने वाले श्री रामचरित्र का वर्णन करता हूँ॥1॥


*ब्राह्मण-संत वंदना अगले पेज पर है*

----------


## calvitf

> देखा न दोस्त 
> 
> 
> अभी 460 सदस्य मंच पर हैं 129 सदस्य और 331 अतिथि
> 
> एक समय पर अधिकतम प्रयोक्ता 3,230, 29-11-2011 तिथि को 12:59 AM पर थे।
> 
> 
> जब की सामान्य विभाग मे बस हम दो है ........ एक आप calvitf जी आप और दूसरा मैं...........


आचार्य जी मैने सुना है कि गन्दे कामो की उमर बहुत छोटी होती है जितनी तेजी से उसे प्रसिद्धी मिलती है 
उसी वेग से उसका पतन भी होता है और इतिहास मे उसका कोई स्थान नही रहता है 
इसलिए विचलित होने की जरुरत नही है हमे आशा नही किन्तु विश्वास है की यह 
श्रीरामचरितमानस महाकाव्य अपने वेग से निरन्तर हजारो करोड़ो वर्षो तक हमे और 
भटके हुए प्राणीयो को एक अच्छे मार्ग का रास्ता दिखाता रहेगा

----------


## man-vakil

*नमन करहु मन धरा बिछत, अभय देयो मोहे ऐ प्रभु राम,
नील सुन्दर नयनाभिराम छबि,आत्म मिले मोक्ष बिश्राम,
सकल दुःख व्याधि हरता, मम भर्ता क्रिया कर्ता ऐ श्री राम,
जगपालक जगपोषण कर्ता, श्रृष्टि विधाता क्षीरवासिने राम,
निधिदायक,सुख-कारक, सदाचारी, सुबिचारी,पुरोषोतम राम,
जन-नायक जन नियामक,प्रजारक्षक, भूस्वामी प्रभु राम,
परान्तक पुरान्तक सुगामी नवरचिता, नवअन्वेषक श्री राम,
पुरुषश्रेष्ट पुरषार्थ नायक, दंडाधिकारी सुचारी महानृप श्री राम,
असुरान्तक, हनुमंतेश्वर, शिवजपणं, रामेश्वर निमिता श्री राम,
कामविजिता, नियमाधिनायक,जपत मन निरंतर श्री राम ,
जय श्री राम जय जय श्री राम, समस्त जन-पालक श्री राम ...
---मन वकील *

----------


## shahanshah

bahut acha hai mitra............

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र धवल जी! आपका निमंत्रण मिला परंतु किन्हीं कारणों से मैं उस समय सूत्र पर नहीं आ पाया। आप के बारे में एक बात सोच रहा हूँ, आप वाकई एक सच्चे और विशाल हृदय वाले इंसान हैं, हालाँकि कुछ मित्र अपनी जानकारी के अनुसार सदस्यों की सहायता करते हैं परंतु आपकी 'सहयोग' करने की भावना औरों से भिन्न है और यही आपको अन्य सदस्यों से अलग बनाती है।
> जब आचार्य का कथन देखा, 'फोरम पर सर्वाधिक सदस्य गरम-मसाला विभाग में रहते हैं, सामान्य विभाग में कोई नहीं,' बहुत दुःख हुआ परंतु सच्चाई दुःख करने से थोड़े ही बदल जाएगी। आज इस मंच पर नब्बे हजार से भी ज्यादा सदस्य पंजीकृत है और लगभग नौ हजार सदस्य आज की तारीख में सक्रिय है, लेकिन मैं दावे से कह सकता हूँ, कि मुश्किल से एक हजार सदस्य भी, सामान्य मंच से आकर्षित होकर इस मंच से नहीं जुड़े होंगे, मैं स्वयं भी उन्हीं 89 हजार सदस्यों में शामिल हूँ, जो केवल वयस्क चित्र देखने के लिए मंच पर आए हैं। यह अच्छा है कि आज इस देश में आप स्वतंत्र हैं, जहाँ चाहें वहाँ घूम सकते हैं, लेकिन एक आग्रह है मेरा आप सभी सदस्यों से- आपके सामान्य मंच पर आने और कुछ अच्छे सूत्रों में उत्साहवर्धक टिप्पणियाँ करने से, यदि अन्य सदस्यों का ज्ञान बढ़ता हो और सूत्रधार को कुछ अच्छा करने की प्रेरणा मिलती हो, तो आपको थोड़ा समय परमार्थ के लिए भी निकालना चाहिए। मेरा मानना है, यकीनन इससे आप का ज्ञान सागर भी बढ़ेगा, एक बार आइए तो सही।
> अब व्यर्थ ही मित्र सदस्यों का समय न लेते हुए, मैं सूत्र के विषय पर थोड़ा बोल कर अपने 'दो शब्दों' को विराम देता हूँ। भावना जी ने सूत्र की अच्छी शुरुआत की परंतु प्रोत्साहन के अभाव में सूत्र का साथ ज्यादा दिनों तक नहीं निभा पाईं। मुझे यह बात सबसे बुरी लगती है, कि सामान्य मंच के प्रति सदस्यों के रूखे रवैये के कारण और जो सदस्य आते भी हैं उनकी एक गंदी आदत के कारण आज बहुत से शानदार सूत्र दम तोड़ रहे हैं। भगवान श्री रामचन्द्र की कृपा से यह सूत्र आप मित्र की दृष्टि में आ गया और आप के प्रयासों के कारण आज हम सब लोग भी इस सूत्र का आनंद उठा रहे हैं। मैं इस सूत्र के निर्माण का श्रेय आपको और भावना जी को बाँटना चाहूँगा। जयेश भाई और सुरेश भाई ने समय-समय पर आपका उत्साह बढ़ाया उनका आभार। मन-वकील जी के बारे में कुछ भी बोलना सूर्य को LED दिखाने के समान होगा, उनका स्थान मेरे हृदय के 'आदरणीय' नामक प्रकोष्ठ में है। आप इस श्रेष्ठ कार्य को करते रहें, मित्र मंडली का सहयोग आपके साथ है।


मित्र ह्रदय किसी का विशाल नही होता है बस आचरण, व्यवहार, शालीनता ही सह्रदय का अहसास कराता है मनुष्य जिस परिवेश मे रहता है बस वैसा ही आचरण करता प्ररन्तु यह भी परम सत्य है की जिस किसी वस्तु को जितना ही छिपाया जाये मनुष्य प्रजाति का जन्तु उसे उकेरने मे अपनी सारी शक्ति लगा देता है अन्त मे 
हाथ मे कुछ भी नही आता है जैसे प्याज को ही ले लो परत दर परत निकालते जाओ अन्त मे क्या मिला ? यानी कुछ नही 
मित्र आकर्षण नाम की बिमारी भी बहुत बुरी है बुरी जगह यह बिमारी लग जाये तो बुरे से बुरा बनाती है और अच्छी जगह लगने से परम पिता परमेश्र्वर भी मित्रता करने को ललायीत रह्ते है 
बस मित्र अन्त मे यही कहना चाहुगा की यह श्रीरामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर प्रतिदिन आकर जीवन को सार्थक बनाने वाले विचारो को ले कर जाए इसी से हमे खुशी मिलेगी ………………………

----------


## calvitf

> *नमन करहु मन धरा बिछत, अभय देयो मोहे ऐ प्रभु राम,
> नील सुन्दर नयनाभिराम छबि,आत्म मिले मोक्ष बिश्राम,
> सकल दुःख व्याधि हरता, मम भर्ता क्रिया कर्ता ऐ श्री राम,
> जगपालक जगपोषण कर्ता, श्रृष्टि विधाता क्षीरवासिने राम,
> निधिदायक,सुख-कारक, सदाचारी, सुबिचारी,पुरोषोतम राम,
> जन-नायक जन नियामक,प्रजारक्षक, भूस्वामी प्रभु राम,
> परान्तक पुरान्तक सुगामी नवरचिता, नवअन्वेषक श्री राम,
> पुरुषश्रेष्ट पुरषार्थ नायक, दंडाधिकारी सुचारी महानृप श्री राम,
> असुरान्तक, हनुमंतेश्वर, शिवजपणं, रामेश्वर निमिता श्री राम,
> ...



उत्तम अतिउत्तम ………

मित्र यह कविता नही मेरे लिए अम्रत है जिसे हर कोई पाना चाहता है लेकिन 
मोरे प्रभु राम नील सुन्दर नयनाभिराम पुरोषोत्तम श्री राम ने आपके हाथो मेरे 
लिए भेजा है -------धन्य है मेरे प्रभु श्री राम

----------


## calvitf

> bahut acha hai mitra............


सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने के लिए ………आभार निरन्तन्ता बनाए रखे

----------


## calvitf

################ ब्राह्मण-संत वंदना ###################

* बंदउँ प्रथम महीसुर चरना। मोह जनित संसय सब हरना॥
सुजन समाज सकल गुन खानी। करउँ प्रनाम सप्रेम सुबानी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*पहले पृथ्वी के देवता ब्राह्मणों के चरणों की वन्दना करता हूँ, जो अज्ञान से उत्पन्न सब संदेहों को हरने वाले हैं। फिर सब गुणों की खान संत समाज को प्रेम सहित सुंदर वाणी से प्रणाम करता हूँ॥2॥ 


* साधु चरित सुभ चरित कपासू। निरस बिसद गुनमय फल जासू॥
जो सहि दुख परछिद्र दुरावा। बंदनीय जेहिं जग जस पावा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*संतों का चरित्र कपास के चरित्र (जीवन) के समान शुभ है, जिसका फल नीरस, विशद और गुणमय होता है। (कपास की डोडी नीरस होती है, संत चरित्र में भी विषयासक्ति नहीं है, इससे वह भी नीरस है, कपास उज्ज्वल होता है, संत का हृदय भी अज्ञान और पाप रूपी अन्धकार से रहित होता है, इसलिए वह विशद है और कपास में गुण (तंतु) होते हैं, इसी प्रकार संत का चरित्र भी सद्गुणों का भंडार होता है, इसलिए वह गुणमय है।) (जैसे कपास का धागा सुई के किए हुए छेद को अपना तन देकर ढँक देता है, अथवा कपास जैसे लोढ़े जाने, काते जाने और बुने जाने का कष्ट सहकर भी वस्त्र के रूप में परिणत होकर दूसरों के गोपनीय स्थानों को ढँकता है, उसी प्रकार) संत स्वयं दुःख सहकर दूसरों के छिद्रों (दोषों) को ढँकता है, जिसके कारण उसने जगत में वंदनीय यश प्राप्त किया है॥3॥ 


* मुद मंगलमय संत समाजू। जो जग जंगम तीरथराजू॥
राम भक्ति जहँ सुरसरि धारा। सरसइ ब्रह्म बिचार प्रचारा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*संतों का समाज आनंद और कल्याणमय है, जो जगत में चलता-फिरता तीर्थराज (प्रयाग) है। जहाँ (उस संत समाज रूपी प्रयागराज में) राम भक्ति रूपी गंगाजी की धारा है और ब्रह्मविचार का प्रचार सरस्वतीजी हैं॥4॥ 


* बिधि निषेधमय कलिमल हरनी। करम कथा रबिनंदनि बरनी॥
हरि हर कथा बिराजति बेनी। सुनत सकल मुद मंगल देनी॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विधि और निषेध (यह करो और यह न करो) रूपी कर्मों की कथा कलियुग के पापों को हरने वाली सूर्यतनया यमुनाजी हैं और भगवान विष्णु और शंकरजी की कथाएँ त्रिवेणी रूप से सुशोभित हैं, जो सुनते ही सब आनंद और कल्याणों को देने वाली हैं॥5॥


* बटु बिस्वास अचल निज धरमा। तीरथराज समाज सुकरमा॥
सबहि सुलभ सब दिन सब देसा। सेवत सादर समन कलेसा॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उस संत समाज रूपी प्रयाग में) अपने धर्म में जो अटल विश्वास है, वह अक्षयवट है और शुभ कर्म ही उस तीर्थराज का समाज (परिकर) है। वह (संत समाज रूपी प्रयागराज) सब देशों में, सब समय सभी को सहज ही में प्राप्त हो सकता है और आदरपूर्वक सेवन करने से क्लेशों को नष्ट करने वाला है॥6॥


* अकथ अलौकिक तीरथराऊ। देह सद्य फल प्रगट प्रभाऊ॥7॥

*भावार्थ:-*वह तीर्थराज अलौकिक और अकथनीय है एवं तत्काल फल देने वाला है, उसका प्रभाव प्रत्यक्ष है॥7॥


दोहा :

* सुनि समुझहिं जन मुदित मन मज्जहिं अति अनुराग।
लहहिं चारि फल अछत तनु साधु समाज प्रयाग॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मनुष्य इस संत समाज रूपी तीर्थराज का प्रभाव प्रसन्न मन से सुनते और समझते हैं और फिर अत्यन्त प्रेमपूर्वक इसमें गोते लगाते हैं, वे इस शरीर के रहते ही धर्म, अर्थ, काम, मोक्ष- चारों फल पा जाते हैं॥2॥ 


चौपाई :

* मज्जन फल पेखिअ ततकाला। काक होहिं पिक बकउ मराला॥
सुनि आचरज करै जनि कोई। सतसंगति महिमा नहिं गोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस तीर्थराज में स्नान का फल तत्काल ऐसा देखने में आता है कि कौए कोयल बन जाते हैं और बगुले हंस। यह सुनकर कोई आश्चर्य न करे, क्योंकि सत्संग की महिमा छिपी नहीं है॥1॥ 

* बालमीक नारद घटजोनी। निज निज मुखनि कही निज होनी॥
जलचर थलचर नभचर नाना। जे जड़ चेतन जीव जहाना॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वाल्मीकिजी, नारदजी और अगस्त्यजी ने अपने-अपने मुखों से अपनी होनी (जीवन का वृत्तांत) कही है। जल में रहने वाले, जमीन पर चलने वाले और आकाश में विचरने वाले नाना प्रकार के जड़-चेतन जितने जीव इस जगत में हैं॥2॥ 


* मति कीरति गति भूति भलाई। जब जेहिं जतन जहाँ जेहिं पाई॥
सो जानब सतसंग प्रभाऊ। लोकहुँ बेद न आन उपाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनमें से जिसने जिस समय जहाँ कहीं भी जिस किसी यत्न से बुद्धि, कीर्ति, सद्गति, विभूति (ऐश्वर्य) और भलाई पाई है, सो सब सत्संग का ही प्रभाव समझना चाहिए। वेदों में और लोक में इनकी प्राप्ति का दूसरा कोई उपाय नहीं है॥3॥


* बिनु सतसंग बिबेक न होई। राम कृपा बिनु सुलभ न सोई॥
सतसंगत मुद मंगल मूला। सोई फल सिधि सब साधन फूला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सत्संग के बिना विवेक नहीं होता और श्री रामजी की कृपा के बिना वह सत्संग सहज में मिलता नहीं। सत्संगति आनंद और कल्याण की जड़ है। सत्संग की सिद्धि (प्राप्ति) ही फल है और सब साधन तो फूल है॥4॥


* सठ सुधरहिं सतसंगति पाई। पारस परस कुधात सुहाई॥
बिधि बस सुजन कुसंगत परहीं। फनि मनि सम निज गुन अनुसरहीं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दुष्ट भी सत्संगति पाकर सुधर जाते हैं, जैसे पारस के स्पर्श से लोहा सुहावना हो जाता है (सुंदर सोना बन जाता है), किन्तु दैवयोग से यदि कभी सज्जन कुसंगति में पड़ जाते हैं, तो वे वहाँ भी साँप की मणि के समान अपने गुणों का ही अनुसरण करते हैं। (अर्थात्* जिस प्रकार साँप का संसर्ग पाकर भी मणि उसके विष को ग्रहण नहीं करती तथा अपने सहज गुण प्रकाश को नहीं छोड़ती, उसी प्रकार साधु पुरुष दुष्टों के संग में रहकर भी दूसरों को प्रकाश ही देते हैं, दुष्टों का उन पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता।)॥5॥


* बिधि हरि हर कबि कोबिद बानी। कहत साधु महिमा सकुचानी॥
सो मो सन कहि जात न कैसें। साक बनिक मनि गुन गन जैसें॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, शिव, कवि और पण्डितों की वाणी भी संत महिमा का वर्णन करने में सकुचाती है, वह मुझसे किस प्रकार नहीं कही जाती, जैसे साग-तरकारी बेचने वाले से मणियों के गुण समूह नहीं कहे जा सकते॥6॥ 

दोहा :

* बंदउँ संत समान चित हित अनहित नहिं कोइ।
अंजलि गत सुभ सुमन जिमि सम सुगंध कर दोइ॥3 (क)॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं संतों को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जिनके चित्त में समता है, जिनका न कोई मित्र है और न शत्रु! जैसे अंजलि में रखे हुए सुंदर फूल (जिस हाथ ने फूलों को तोड़ा और जिसने उनको रखा उन) दोनों ही हाथों को समान रूप से सुगंधित करते हैं (वैसे ही संत शत्रु और मित्र दोनों का ही समान रूप से कल्याण करते हैं।)॥3 (क)॥ 

* संत सरल चित जगत हित जानि सुभाउ सनेहु।
बालबिनय सुनि करि कृपा राम चरन रति देहु॥ 3 (ख)
*
भावार्थ:-*संत सरल हृदय और जगत के हितकारी होते हैं, उनके ऐसे स्वभाव और स्नेह को जानकर मैं विनय करता हूँ, मेरी इस बाल-विनय को सुनकर कृपा करके श्री रामजी के चरणों में मुझे प्रीति दें॥ 3 (ख)॥ 

*खल-बंदना के लिए पेज 21 पर जाय…… या लिंक दबाए* 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=21

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*शुभ प्रभात मित्रो,*

*राम के नाम के साथ आप सबका दिन मंगलमय हो...........*


*आचार्य*

----------


## Jayeshh

सुप्रभात.........नमस्क  र...........आज का दिन सभी के लिए मंगलमय हो..................

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम..................

----------


## Badtameez

तुरीण शर सुशोभित धनुधारक
अधम शठ विश्रवा सूत संघारक
तुलसीकृत चरितमानस नायक
सबक्लेषहर्ता अमित सुखदायक
कौसल्या अरु दशरथ के नन्दन
संत, देव जिनका करते वन्दन
जनकसूता कन्त जगत विधाता
भरत, शत्रुघन, लक्ष्मण के भ्राता
हे सकल जगत के पालनहारी
शिव के भक्त विष्णु के अवतारी
पवनपुत्र हनु, विभीषण के प्यारे
शबरी गौतम तीया को तारे
काला जल ज्यों कालिन्दी तरणी
मनमोहक छवि तुम श्यामल वर्णी
अवध नरेश अतुलित बल के धाम
नर में उत्तम मर्यादा श्रीराम
करबद्ध शीशनत और निष्काम
सुरेश 'सौरभ' का तुम्हें प्रणाम!
.
.
सुरेश 'सौरभ'

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बोलो सियापति रामचंद्र की जय.....
चारों भैया की जय....
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय......*

----------


## calvitf

> *शुभ प्रभात मित्रो,*
> 
> *राम के नाम के साथ आप सबका दिन मंगलमय हो...........*
> 
> 
> *आचार्य*


जय हो ----------




> सुप्रभात.........नमस्क  र...........आज का दिन सभी के लिए मंगलमय हो..................


जय हो---------




> जय श्री राम..................


जय हो------------




> *बोलो सियापति रामचंद्र की जय.....
> चारों भैया की जय....
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय......*


जय हो--------

----------


## calvitf

> तुरीण शर सुशोभित धनुधारक
> अधम शठ विश्रवा सूत संघारक
> तुलसीकृत चरितमानस नायक
> सबक्लेषहर्ता अमित सुखदायक
> कौसल्या अरु दशरथ के नन्दन
> संत, देव जिनका करते वन्दन
> जनकसूता कन्त जगत विधाता
> भरत, शत्रुघन, लक्ष्मण के भ्राता
> हे सकल जगत के पालनहारी
> ...


 "धवल" करत नमन तुम्हे, स्नेह देत अपार !
सबमिल करौ बदना, छबि न धुमिल होय हमार !!

----------


## calvitf

> *बोलो सियापति रामचंद्र की जय.....
> चारों भैया की जय....
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय......*


जय हो----------

----------


## usha chauhan

अच्छा पर्यास हे जारी रखे

----------


## Badtameez

> "धवल" करत नमन तुम्हे, स्नेह देत अपार !
> सबमिल करौ बदना, छबि न धुमिल होय हमार !!


वाह वाह!!!!!!!!
.
नाम धुमिल नहिं धवल है, रखा हुँ सोचि बिचार।   
हिम समानहिं श्वेत है, छबि सदैव तुम्हार।।

----------


## calvitf

> अच्छा पर्यास हे जारी रखे



श्री राम दरबार मे आने का धन्यवाद -------------पुन: पधारे !

----------


## calvitf

> वाह वाह!!!!!!!!
> .
> नाम धुमिल नहिं धवल है, रखा हुँ सोचि बिचार। 
> हिम समानहिं श्वेत है, छबि सदैव तुम्हार।।


:salut: :salut: :salut:

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्र आपने इस सूत्र को गति प्रदान करके मानव कल्याण का सरहनीय कार्य किया है। बधाई  स्वीकार करें। :bell:

----------


## satya_anveshi

दक्षिणे लक्ष्मणो यस्य, वामे च जनकात्मजा।
पुरुतो मारुतिर्यस्य तं वन्दे रघुनन्दनम्॥
जय हो!!

----------


## Badtameez

> दक्षिणे लक्ष्मणो यस्य, वामे च जनकात्मजा।
> पुरुतो मारुतिर्यस्य तं वन्दे रघुनन्दनम्॥
> जय हो!!


जय हो , जय हो!

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्र एस सूत्र पर आकार नवधा भक्ति की पहली भक्ति पूर्ण हो गई यथा-प्रथम   
भक्ति संतन कर संगा । 
दूसर रति मम कथा प्रसंगा॥ 
यहा पर नाना प्रकार के संत जानो की संगित प्राप्त हुई है।

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्र एस सूत्र पर आकार नवधा भक्ति की पहली भक्ति पूर्ण हो गई यथा-
प्रथम भक्ति संतन कर संगा । 
दूसर रति मम कथा प्रसंगा॥ 
यहा पर नाना प्रकार के संत जानो की संगित प्राप्त हुई है।

----------


## surekha.baheti

बहुत अच्छा लगा मित्र सराहनीय प्रयास है

----------


## calvitf

> दक्षिणे लक्ष्मणो यस्य, वामे च जनकात्मजा।
> पुरुतो मारुतिर्यस्य तं वन्दे रघुनन्दनम्॥
> जय हो!!


सर आर्थर कानन डायल का कायल जासूसो की खोपड़ी रखने वाले 
आचार्य जैसा लेख आर्श्चय आपको साधु वाद नमन है मित्र

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र एस सूत्र पर आकार नवधा भक्ति की पहली भक्ति पूर्ण हो गई यथा-
> प्रथम भक्ति संतन कर संगा । 
> दूसर रति मम कथा प्रसंगा॥ 
> यहा पर नाना प्रकार के संत जानो की संगित प्राप्त हुई है।


पंडित जी को सर्वप्रथम पहुचे मोर प्रनामा !
भटकत भटकत इहा पहुचे हो मोरे भ्राता  !! 




> बहुत अच्छा लगा मित्र सराहनीय प्रयास है


मित्र दरबार मे स्वागत हो ……………आपका शुभेक्षु

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्र आपने मुझे पी एम करके मेरे ऊपर बड़ा उपकार किया है मुझे अफशोस है की मैं अभी  तक संतों  के दरबार मेन क्यों नहीं आया?

----------


## BP Mishra

परन्तु यह मन्त्र बहुत बड़ा होने के कारण हर कोई इसे ज्यादा  समय तक पढ़  नहीं  सकता विशेषकर तब जबकि वह कम पढ़ा लिखा हो ! ऐसी दशा में  क्या किया  जाए ? 
उपाय यह है की या तो आप इसे सुन सकते हैं Raam Raksha Stotra Video या फिर आप नीचे लिखे मन्त्र का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं 

श्री राम राम रघुनन्दन राम राम
श्री राम  राम भरताग्रज राम राम
श्री राम  राम  रणकर्कश राम राम 
श्री राम  राम  शरणम् भाव राम राम 

इस मन्त्र का अर्थ केवल इतना है की हे राम मैं आपकी शरण में हूँ अब मेरी    रक्षा आप ही कर सकते हैं इस मन्त्र में राम राम १६ बार आया है इसे ध्यान    में रखें !

आप बस इस मन्त्र का मन में जितना हो सके पाठ करते रहें ! ये मन्त्र  राम   रक्षा स्तोत्र का अति महत्वपूर्ण मन्त्र है इस में भगवान् के नामो का    षोडशोपचार (१६ तरह से) पूजन हो जाता है !

----------


## BP Mishra

श्री राम राम रघुनन्दन राम राम
श्री राम  राम भरताग्रज राम राम
श्री राम  राम  रणकर्कश राम राम 
श्री राम  राम  शरणम् भाव राम राम 

इस मन्त्र का अर्थ केवल इतना है की हे राम मैं आपकी शरण में हूँ अब मेरी    रक्षा आप ही कर सकते हैं इस मन्त्र में राम राम १६ बार आया है इसे ध्यान    में रखें !

आप बस इस मन्त्र का मन में जितना हो सके पाठ करते रहें ! ये मन्त्र  राम   रक्षा स्तोत्र का अति महत्वपूर्ण मन्त्र है इस में भगवान् के नामो का    षोडशोपचार (१६ तरह से) पूजन हो जाता है !

----------


## BP Mishra

साधु चरित सुभ चरित कपासू। निरस बिसद गुनमय  फल जासू।।
जो सहि दुख परछिद्र दुरावा। बंदनीय जेहिं जग जस पावा।।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्रो;

शुभ रात्री .............


राम का नाम जानकी माता के साथ लो और सारी चिंता उस पर छोड़ कर निद्रा का आनंद लो........... शुभ रात्री मित्रो.............

----------


## Badtameez

ज्ञानि गुनी जन सूत्रहिं आवें। 
अपनहुँ ज्ञान के ज्योति जरावें।।
दूर होत अब उर तिमिराई।
कृपा धरैं सब परि रघुराई।।
.
भावार्थ-
ज्ञानी गुणी जन सूत्र पर आकर अपने ज्ञान की ज्योति जलाते हैं तो मन का अन्धकार दूर होता है। हे रघुनाथ जी! सब पर कृपा करिये।

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र आपने मुझे पी एम करके मेरे ऊपर बड़ा उपकार किया है मुझे अफशोस है की मैं अभी तक संतों के दरबार मेन क्यों नहीं आया?





> परन्तु यह मन्त्र बहुत बड़ा होने के कारण हर कोई इसे ज्यादा समय तक पढ़ नहीं सकता विशेषकर तब जबकि वह कम पढ़ा लिखा हो ! ऐसी दशा में क्या किया जाए ? 
> उपाय यह है की या तो आप इसे सुन सकते हैं Raam Raksha Stotra Video या फिर आप नीचे लिखे मन्त्र का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं 
> 
> श्री राम राम रघुनन्दन राम राम
> श्री राम राम भरताग्रज राम राम
> श्री राम राम रणकर्कश राम राम 
> श्री राम राम शरणम् भाव राम राम 
> 
> इस मन्त्र का अर्थ केवल इतना है की हे राम मैं आपकी शरण में हूँ अब मेरी रक्षा आप ही कर सकते हैं इस मन्त्र में राम राम १६ बार आया है इसे ध्यान में रखें !
> ...





> श्री राम राम रघुनन्दन राम राम
> श्री राम राम भरताग्रज राम राम
> श्री राम राम रणकर्कश राम राम 
> श्री राम राम शरणम् भाव राम राम 
> 
> इस मन्त्र का अर्थ केवल इतना है की हे राम मैं आपकी शरण में हूँ अब मेरी रक्षा आप ही कर सकते हैं इस मन्त्र में राम राम १६ बार आया है इसे ध्यान में रखें !
> 
> आप बस इस मन्त्र का मन में जितना हो सके पाठ करते रहें ! ये मन्त्र राम रक्षा स्तोत्र का अति महत्वपूर्ण मन्त्र है इस में भगवान् के नामो का षोडशोपचार (१६ तरह से) पूजन हो जाता है !





> साधु चरित सुभ चरित कपासू। निरस बिसद गुनमय फल जासू।।
> जो सहि दुख परछिद्र दुरावा। बंदनीय जेहिं जग जस पावा।।


मित्र सबसे पहले हम सौभाग्यशाली है जो आज आप सर्वप्रिय फ़ोरम मे आये और मेरी नजर आप पर पड़ी और मेरे निमंत्रण को साह्र्दय सहस स्वीकार किया मित्र नयनाभिराम पुरषोत्तम श्री राम दरबार के भक्त हम सब आपका अभिनन्दन और स्वागत मिलकर करते है 
हम सब आप जैसा मित्र अपने बीच पाकर अतिप्रसन्न है और हम सबका उत्साह द्रुत गति से कई गुना बढ गया और यह राम रक्षा कवच का यह मंत्र इस दरबार मे आने वाले सभी प्रभुप्रेमी जरुर सुन कर लाभ लेगे 
 Raam Raksha Stotra Video

----------


## calvitf

> मित्रो;
> 
> शुभ रात्री .............
> 
> 
> राम का नाम जानकी माता के साथ लो और सारी चिंता उस पर छोड़ कर निद्रा का आनंद लो........... शुभ रात्री मित्रो.............


आचार्य को शुभरात्रि--------------

----------


## calvitf

> ज्ञानि गुनी जन सूत्रहिं आवें। 
> अपनहुँ ज्ञान के ज्योति जरावें।।
> दूर होत अब उर तिमिराई।
> कृपा धरैं सब परि रघुराई।।
> .
> भावार्थ-
> ज्ञानी गुणी जन सूत्र पर आकर अपने ज्ञान की ज्योति जलाते हैं तो मन का अन्धकार दूर होता है। हे रघुनाथ जी! सब पर कृपा करिये।


मित्र सौरभ जी आज आप और पंडित बी पी मिश्रा जी की उपस्थिति से मन ……………उत्साहित हो गया 

जो मंत्र दिया है इस श्री रामचरितमानस नामक सुत्र का मील का पत्थर साबित होगा ------ आपकी क्या राय है

----------


## Badtameez

धवल भाई! क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता कि इसी से जुङा हुआ एक और सूत्र हो जिसमें कि इसी सूत्र की सभी टिप्पणी शामिल कि जायँ। इससे इस सूत्र में रामचरितमानस अधिक प्रविष्ट  हो पाएगा वो भी धारा प्रवाह इससे पाठकगण भी बिना रूके प्रवाहमयी ढंग से मानस पाठ कर सकेंगे।

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र सौरभ जी आज आप और पंडित बी पी मिश्रा जी की उपस्थिति से मन ……………उत्साहित हो गया 
> 
> जो मंत्र दिया है इस श्री रामचरितमानस नामक सुत्र का मील का पत्थर साबित होगा ------ आपकी क्या राय है


बिल्कुल-बिल्कुल! सर्वप्रथम पंडित जी को हार्दिक नमन। पंडित बी पी मिश्रा जी जैसे मानस के ज्ञाता के सम्पर्क में रहकर रामचरितमानस के बारे में बहुत कुछ सीखने को मिलेगा।
मैं बी. ए.  का छात्र हूँ। मेरा विषय हिन्दी साहित्य भी है। इस दृष्टि से यह सूत्र मेरे लिए उपयोगी भी सिद्ध होगा जिसमें पंडित जी की चर्चाओं का अधिक लाभ होगा।

----------


## calvitf

> धवल भाई! क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता कि इसी से जुङा हुआ एक और सूत्र हो जिसमें कि इसी सूत्र की सभी टिप्पणी शामिल कि जायँ। इससे इस सूत्र में रामचरितमानस अधिक प्रविष्ट हो पाएगा वो भी धारा प्रवाह इससे पाठकगण भी बिना रूके प्रवाहमयी ढंग से मानस पाठ कर सकेंगे।


मित्र इसके बारे मे तो अधिकारी गढ ही विस्तार से बता पायेगे ------ जहाँ तक मुझे प्रतीत होता है की यह सम्भव नही है 
वैसे मित्र सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले मित्रो की संख्या धीरे - धीरे प्रगति पर है

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाईसाहब! आज पता चला कि इस मंच पर केवल वैसे सदस्य ही नहीं अपितु ऐसे सदस्य भी आते हैं...................... आप बहुत उपकारी हो प्रभो!

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र इसके बारे मे तो अधिकारी गढ ही विस्तार से बता पायेगे ------ जहाँ तक मुझे प्रतीत होता है की यह सम्भव नही है 
> वैसे मित्र सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले मित्रो की संख्या धीरे - धीरे प्रगति पर है


बात यह है कि अधिक टिप्पणियों से ही यदि सूत्र भर जाएगा तो रामचरितमानस पढने वालों के लिए समस्या होने लगेगी। दो चार चौपाईयों के पश्चात  पाठक को लगातार कई टिप्पणी मिल जाएगी। ऐसी स्थिति में उसे नीरसता का आभास होने लगेगा।

----------


## calvitf

> बिल्कुल-बिल्कुल! सर्वप्रथम पंडित जी को हार्दिक नमन। पंडित बी पी मिश्रा जी जैसे मानस के ज्ञाता के सम्पर्क में रहकर रामचरितमानस के बारे में बहुत कुछ सीखने को मिलेगा।
> मैं बी. ए. का छात्र हूँ। मेरा विषय हिन्दी साहित्य भी है। इस दृष्टि से यह सूत्र मेरे लिए उपयोगी भी सिद्ध होगा जिसमें पंडित जी की चर्चाओं का अधिक लाभ होगा।



पंडित जी वाकई मे है ……

----------


## satya_anveshi

> धवल भाई! क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता कि इसी से जुङा हुआ एक और सूत्र हो जिसमें कि इसी सूत्र की सभी टिप्पणी शामिल कि जायँ। इससे इस सूत्र में रामचरितमानस अधिक प्रविष्ट  हो पाएगा वो भी धारा प्रवाह इससे पाठकगण भी बिना रूके प्रवाहमयी ढंग से मानस पाठ कर सकेंगे।


सुरेश भाई! मेरे विचार से यह उचित नहीं होगा, मेरा अब तक का अनुभव कहता है कि जब हम लंबे समय तक एक ही लेख को पढ़ते रहें तो एक-दो पृष्ठ पढ़ने के बाद बोर हो जाते है (यह अनुभव केवल इस मंच पर अर्जित किया गया है, पुस्तकों के लिए यह लागू नहीं होता है।) बीच-बीच में थोड़े सुविचार सदस्यों के भी पढ़ने को मिले तो ऐसी बोरियत नहीं होगी। एक और बात, अलग से सूत्र बनाने पर इस सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी सदस्य उस सूत्र पर नहीं आ पाएंगे............ इससे सत्संग का मजा नहीं आएगा।
केवल मेरे विचार हैं, शेष तो मित्र तय करेंगे।



> मित्र इसके बारे मे तो अधिकारी गढ ही विस्तार से बता पायेगे ------ जहाँ तक मुझे प्रतीत होता है की यह सम्भव नही है 
> वैसे मित्र सुत्र पर भ्रमण करने वाले मित्रो की संख्या धीरे - धीरे प्रगति पर है


धवल भाई मैं तो इसके पक्ष में नहीं हूँ।

----------


## calvitf

> भाईसाहब! आज पता चला कि इस मंच पर केवल वैसे सदस्य ही नहीं अपितु ऐसे सदस्य भी आते हैं...................... आप बहुत उपकारी हो प्रभो!


बेन टेन जी राम दरबार मे स्वागत है

----------


## Badtameez

> भाईसाहब! आज पता चला कि इस मंच पर केवल वैसे सदस्य ही नहीं अपितु ऐसे सदस्य भी आते हैं...................... आप बहुत उपकारी हो प्रभो!


वैसे सदस्य/ ऐसे सदस्य ! हा हा हा हा!
जय सिया राम!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ज्ञानि गुनी जन सूत्रहिं आवें। 
> अपनहुँ ज्ञान के ज्योति जरावें।।
> दूर होत अब उर तिमिराई।
> कृपा धरैं सब परि रघुराई।।
> .
> भावार्थ-
> ज्ञानी गुणी जन सूत्र पर आकर अपने ज्ञान की ज्योति जलाते हैं तो मन का अन्धकार दूर होता है। हे रघुनाथ जी! सब पर कृपा करिये।


अरे गज़्जब!!!!

सुरेश भाई! आप की पंक्तियाँ भी ऐसा आभास करवाती है जैसे वे स्वयं तुलसीदास जी द्वारा लिखी गई हो।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन टेन जी राम दरबार मे स्वागत है


धन्यवाद भाई जी! आप के सुकर्मों से ही यह संभव हो पाया है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र एस सूत्र पर आकार नवधा भक्ति की पहली भक्ति पूर्ण हो गई यथा-प्रथम   
> भक्ति संतन कर संगा । 
> दूसर रति मम कथा प्रसंगा॥ 
> यहा पर नाना प्रकार के संत जानो की संगित प्राप्त हुई है।


पंडी जी प्रणाम!
आपने नवधा भक्ति का ऊपर उल्लेख किया है, इसका मतलब भक्ति नौ प्रकार की होती है? कृपया प्रकाश डालें....
पंडी जी क्या आप थोड़े धीमे इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन का उपयोग करते है?
ऊपर वाली पंक्तियों का आशय भी कहें तो बड़ी कृपा होगी।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई! मेरे विचार से यह उचित नहीं होगा, मेरा अब तक का अनुभव कहता है कि जब हम लंबे समय तक एक ही लेख को पढ़ते रहें तो एक-दो पृष्ठ पढ़ने के बाद बोर हो जाते है (यह अनुभव केवल इस मंच पर अर्जित किया गया है, पुस्तकों के लिए यह लागू नहीं होता है।) बीच-बीच में थोड़े सुविचार सदस्यों के भी पढ़ने को मिले तो ऐसी बोरियत नहीं होगी। एक और बात, अलग से सूत्र बनाने पर इस सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी सदस्य उस सूत्र पर नहीं आ पाएंगे............ इससे सत्संग का मजा नहीं आएगा।
> केवल मेरे विचार हैं, शेष तो मित्र तय करेंगे।
> 
> धवल भाई मैं तो इसके पक्ष में नहीं हूँ।


आप भी ठीक ही कहते हैं कि इस सूत्र पर लोग आएँगे ही नहीं। 
लेकिन एक बात है कि पाठक यदि लगातार चौपाई पढना चाहेगा तो उसे टिप्पणियों के बीच में उलझकर अगली चौपाई ढूँढना पङ सकता है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> आप भी ठीक ही कहते हैं कि इस सूत्र पर लोग आएँगे ही नहीं। 
> लेकिन एक बात है कि पाठक यदि लगातार चौपाई पढना चाहेगा तो उसे टिप्पणियों के बीच में उलझकर अगली चौपाई ढूँढना पङ सकता है।


इसका भी हल है........................
आपने मेरा सूत्र 'ऐसा कैसे/क्यों होता है' पढ़ा होगा; उसमें मैंने अपनी प्रविष्टि के बाद अगली प्रविष्टि का लिंक दिया था। धवल भाई भी यदि चाहें तो ऐसा कर सकते है, थोड़ी सी अतिरिक्त मेहनत तो होगी परंतु सदस्यों की पोस्ट न पढ़ने की इच्छा रखने वाले साथियों को आसानी रहेगी और हमारा भी भला होगा।

----------


## Badtameez

> अरे गज़्जब!!!!
> 
> सुरेश भाई! आप की पंक्तियाँ भी ऐसा आभास करवाती है जैसे वे स्वयं तुलसीदास जी द्वारा लिखी गई हो।


राम राम राम! ये किसकी बात कर दियें बेन भाई जी..................तुलसीदास! उनके जैसी लिखावट!............ एक करोङ जन्म लेना पङेगा मुझे तब भी नहीं हो सकता।
.
आपको ऐसा इसलिए लगा होगा क्योंकि रामचरितमानस चौपाई छन्द में रचित और अवधी में है, तो मैं भी कभी-कभी चौपाई (प्रत्येक चरण में सोलह मात्रा) में लिख दे रहा हूँ इसीलिए लगा होगा।

----------


## calvitf

> बात यह है कि अधिक टिप्पणियों से ही यदि सूत्र भर जाएगा तो रामचरितमानस पढने वालों के लिए समस्या होने लगेगी। दो चार चौपाईयों के पश्चात पाठक को लगातार कई टिप्पणी मिल जाएगी। ऐसी स्थिति में उसे नीरसता का आभास होने लगेगा।


मित्र सबसे पहले यह मेरा सुत्र नही है दुसरी बात समान नाम से अलग से सुत्र बन नही सकता है ( जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है )
तीसरी बात मैने कभी नया सुत्र बनाने के लिए सोचा ही नही 





> सुरेश भाई! मेरे विचार से यह उचित नहीं होगा, मेरा अब तक का अनुभव कहता है कि जब हम लंबे समय तक एक ही लेख को पढ़ते रहें तो एक-दो पृष्ठ पढ़ने के बाद बोर हो जाते है (यह अनुभव केवल इस मंच पर अर्जित किया गया है, पुस्तकों के लिए यह लागू नहीं होता है।) बीच-बीच में थोड़े सुविचार सदस्यों के भी पढ़ने को मिले तो ऐसी बोरियत नहीं होगी। एक और बात, अलग से सूत्र बनाने पर इस सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी सदस्य उस सूत्र पर नहीं आ पाएंगे............ इससे सत्संग का मजा नहीं आएगा।
> केवल मेरे विचार हैं, शेष तो मित्र तय करेंगे।
> राम दरबार मे आने वाले मित्र सर्वज्ञानी है (मै नही )
> 
> धवल भाई मैं तो इसके पक्ष में नहीं हूँ।


मुझे बस राम की महीमा को गति देना है

----------


## Badtameez

> इसका भी हल है........................
> आपने मेरा सूत्र 'ऐसा कैसे/क्यों होता है' पढ़ा होगा; उसमें मैंने अपनी प्रविष्टि के बाद अगली प्रविष्टि का लिंक दिया था। धवल भाई भी यदि चाहें तो ऐसा कर सकते है, थोड़ी सी अतिरिक्त मेहनत तो होगी परंतु सदस्यों की पोस्ट न पढ़ने की इच्छा रखने वाले साथियों को आसानी रहेगी और हमारा भी भला होगा।


हाँ लेकिन धवल जी हो श्रम अधिक करना पङेगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> राम राम राम! ये किसकी बात कर दियें बेन भाई जी..................तुलसीदास! उनके जैसी लिखावट!............ एक करोङ जन्म लेना पङेगा मुझे तब भी नहीं हो सकता।
> .
> आपको ऐसा इसलिए लगा होगा क्योंकि रामचरितमानस चौपाई छन्द में रचित और अवधी में है, तो मैं भी कभी-कभी चौपाई (प्रत्येक चरण में सोलह मात्रा) में लिख दे रहा हूँ इसीलिए लगा होगा।


सुरेश भाई! ऐसा इसी कारण लगा था और भाव भी तो देखिए! आपको क्या कमी लगी उन पंक्तियों में?
चौपाई के बारे में थोड़ा विस्तार से कहें।

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र सबसे पहले यह मेरा सुत्र नही है दुसरी बात समान नाम से अलग से सुत्र बन नही सकता है ( जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है )
> तीसरी बात मैने कभी नया सुत्र बनाने के लिए सोचा ही नही 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मुझे बस राम की महीमा को गति देना है


अब छोङिए भी, यहीं ठीक है। यहाँ पर भक्ति का अच्छा वातावरण बन जाता है। इस वातावरण को बने रहने देते हैं।

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो तर्क-वीतर्क अगर अन्य सुत्र पर हो  जैसे चौपाल पर हो तो श्री रामचरितमानस नामक सुत्र की प्रसिद्धी बढेगी और यहा पेज पर राम की महीमा अधिक रहेगी 
( यह मेरा निजी विचार है इसे अन्यथा न ले )

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्रो तर्क-वीतर्क अगर अन्य सुत्र पर हो  जैसे चौपाल पर हो तो श्री रामचरितमानस नामक सुत्र की प्रसिद्धी बढेगी और यहा पेज पर राम की महीमा अधिक रहेगी 
> ( यह मेरा निजी विचार है इसे अन्यथा न ले )


अगर तर्क-वितर्क चौपाल पर हो तो डबल फ़ायदा!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
इतना भी बुरा नहीं है!!!!!!!!:gossip:central 41:clap:

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई! ऐसा इसी कारण लगा था और भाव भी तो देखिए! आपको क्या कमी लगी उन पंक्तियों में?
> चौपाई के बारे में थोड़ा विस्तार से कहें।


बेन भाई!
काव्य में कुछ छन्द होते हैं जैसे- दोहा, सोरठा, चौपाई, रोला आदि। ये सभी मात्रिक छन्द होते हैं। इन्हीं में से चौपाई भी है। चौपाई में चार चरण होते हैं। जैसा कि मैनें लिखा-
चरण-1 ज्ञानि गुनी जन सुत्रहिं आवें।
चरण-2 अपनु ज्ञान के ज्योति जरावें।।
चरण-3 दूर होत तब उर तिमिराई।
चरण-4 कृपा धरैं सब परि रघुराई।।
.
प्रत्येक चरण में सोलह-सोलह मात्राएँ होती हैं। अब प्रश्न उठता है मात्रा क्या है?
मात्र को मोबाइल द्वारा लिखकर समझाना थोङा कठिन है।
संक्षेप में जान लीजिए। अ, इ, उ,ऋ की मात्रा जिस अक्षर में हो उसको एक मात्रा वाला वर्ण कहा जाएगा।
आ, ई, ऊ, ए, ऐ, ओ, औ की मात्रा जिस अक्षर में हो उसको दो मात्रा वाला वर्ण कहा जाएगा।
जैसे-
मान लीजिए लिखा है-
'बेन'
तो इसमें 'ब' में 'ए' की मात्र है यानि कि 'बे' में 2 मात्रा है और 'न' में 'अ' है यानि कि 'न' में 1 मात्रा है।
इस प्रकार बेन में कुल तीन मात्रा है।
.
इसी प्रकार चौपाई के हर चरण में सोलह-सोलह मात्राएँ होती हैं। यदि एक भी मात्रा कम या अधिक होती हैं तो वह चौपाई छन्द नहीं माना जाएगा।
समझ में नहीं आया होगा तो क्षमा क्योंकि मात्राओं को समझाने के लिए कुछ विशेष चिन्हों का प्रयोग किया जाता है जोकि मोबाइल से उपलब्ध नहीं है।
हिन्दी साहित्य हाई स्कूल में तो आप पढे ही होंगे काव्य वाली पुस्तक में सब दिया है।

----------


## calvitf

################## खल वंदना ################

चौपाई :

* बहुरि बंदि खल गन सतिभाएँ। जे बिनु काज दाहिनेहु बाएँ॥
पर हित हानि लाभ जिन्ह केरें। उजरें हरष बिषाद बसेरें॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*अब मैं सच्चे भाव से दुष्टों को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जो बिना ही प्रयोजन, अपना हित करने वाले के भी प्रतिकूल आचरण करते हैं। दूसरों के हित की हानि ही जिनकी दृष्टि में लाभ है, जिनको दूसरों के उजड़ने में हर्ष और बसने में विषाद होता है॥1॥ 


* हरि हर जस राकेस राहु से। पर अकाज भट सहसबाहु से॥
जे पर दोष लखहिं सहसाखी। पर हित घृत जिन्ह के मन माखी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो हरि और हर के यश रूपी पूर्णिमा के चन्द्रमा के लिए राहु के समान हैं (अर्थात जहाँ कहीं भगवान विष्णु या शंकर के यश का वर्णन होता है, उसी में वे बाधा देते हैं) और दूसरों की बुराई करने में सहस्रबाहु के समान वीर हैं। जो दूसरों के दोषों को हजार आँखों से देखते हैं और दूसरों के हित रूपी घी के लिए जिनका मन मक्खी के समान है (अर्थात्* जिस प्रकार मक्खी घी में गिरकर उसे खराब कर देती है और स्वयं भी मर जाती है, उसी प्रकार दुष्ट लोग दूसरों के बने-बनाए काम को अपनी हानि करके भी बिगाड़ देते हैं)!2॥ 


*तेज कृसानु रोष महिषेसा। अघ अवगुन धन धनी धनेसा॥
उदय केत सम हित सबही के। कुंभकरन सम सोवत नीके॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो तेज (दूसरों को जलाने वाले ताप) में अग्नि और क्रोध में यमराज के समान हैं, पाप और अवगुण रूपी धन में कुबेर के समान धनी हैं, जिनकी बढ़ती सभी के हित का नाश करने के लिए केतु (पुच्छल तारे) के समान है और जिनके कुम्भकर्ण की तरह सोते रहने में ही भलाई है॥3॥ 


* पर अकाजु लगि तनु परिहरहीं। जिमि हिम उपल कृषी दलि गरहीं॥
बंदउँ खल जस सेष सरोषा। सहस बदन बरनइ पर दोषा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे ओले खेती का नाश करके आप भी गल जाते हैं, वैसे ही वे दूसरों का काम बिगाड़ने के लिए अपना शरीर तक छोड़ देते हैं। मैं दुष्टों को (हजार मुख वाले) शेषजी के समान समझकर प्रणाम करता हूँ, जो पराए दोषों का हजार मुखों से बड़े रोष के साथ वर्णन करते हैं॥4॥ 


* पुनि प्रनवउँ पृथुराज समाना। पर अघ सुनइ सहस दस काना॥
बहुरि सक्र सम बिनवउँ तेही। संतत सुरानीक हित जेही॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुनः उनको राजा पृथु (जिन्होंने भगवान का यश सुनने के लिए दस हजार कान माँगे थे) के समान जानकर प्रणाम करता हूँ, जो दस हजार कानों से दूसरों के पापों को सुनते हैं। फिर इन्द्र के समान मानकर उनकी विनय करता हूँ, जिनको सुरा (मदिरा) नीकी और हितकारी मालूम देती है (इन्द्र के लिए भी सुरानीक अर्थात्* देवताओं की सेना हितकारी है) !!5॥


* बचन बज्र जेहि सदा पिआरा। सहस नयन पर दोष निहारा॥6॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जिनको कठोर वचन रूपी वज्र सदा प्यारा लगता है और जो हजार आँखों से दूसरों के दोषों को देखते हैं॥6॥


दोहा :

* उदासीन अरि मीत हित सुनत जरहिं खल रीति।
जानि पानि जुग जोरि जन बिनती करइ सप्रीति॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*दुष्टों की यह रीति है कि वे उदासीन, शत्रु अथवा मित्र, किसी का भी हित सुनकर जलते हैं। यह जानकर दोनों हाथ जोड़कर यह जन प्रेमपूर्वक उनसे विनय करता है ॥4॥ 


चौपाई :

* मैं अपनी दिसि कीन्ह निहोरा। तिन्ह निज ओर न लाउब भोरा॥
बायस पलिअहिं अति अनुरागा। होहिं निरामिष कबहुँ कि कागा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने अपनी ओर से विनती की है, परन्तु वे अपनी ओर से कभी नहीं चूकेंगे। कौओं को बड़े प्रेम से पालिए, परन्तु वे क्या कभी मांस के त्यागी हो सकते हैं? !1॥ 

*संत-असंत वंदना अगले पेज पर*

----------


## monieda

> अगर तर्क-वितर्क चौपाल पर हो तो डबल फ़ायदा!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>   इतना भी बुरा नहीं है!!!!!!!!:gossip:central 41:clap:


 *निश्चित ही यह प्रतिदिन भ्रमण करने योग्य सूत्र है | मुझे व्यक्तिगत रूप से खुशी होगी यदि  सूत्र के प्रत्येक  पृष्ठ पर 'रामचरितमानस' की एक  प्रविष्टि अवश्य हो |* 
*दोस्त धवल जी, अत्यधिक वार्तालाप से सूत्र में गतिरोध अवश्य उत्पन्न होगा | benten  महोदय ने उचित ही सलाह दी  है  कि  यदि विस्तृत वार्तालाप करना*
* हो तो इसके लिए चौपाल ही उचित स्थान होना चाहिए | कुछ और भी बहुत सी प्रविष्टियाँ हैं जो सूत्र की गति को शिथिल कर रही हैं | कृपया  सूत्र को इसके 
*
* विषय से ना बहकने दें | *  
 जहाँ तक 'रामचरितमानस' की बात है, मैं स्वयं इस ग्रन्थ के नायक प्रभु श्रीराम की प्रतिदिन वंदना करता हूँ और अपनी प्रत्येक साँस के लिए उनका आभार 
प्रकट करता हूँ |  

दोस्त, सूत्र की गति पर विशेष ध्यान दें | धन्यवाद |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई!
> काव्य में कुछ छन्द होते हैं जैसे- दोहा, सोरठा, चौपाई, रोला आदि। ये सभी मात्रिक छन्द होते हैं। इन्हीं में से चौपाई भी है। चौपाई में चार चरण होते हैं। जैसा कि मैनें लिखा-
> चरण-1 ज्ञानि गुनी जन सूत्रहिं आवें।
> चरण-2 अपनहुँ ज्ञान के ज्योति जरावें।।
> चरण-3 दूर होत तब उर तिमिराई।
> चरण-4 कृपा धरैं सब परि रघुराई।।
> .
> प्रत्येक चरण में सोलह-सोलह मात्राएँ होती हैं। अब प्रश्न उठता है मात्रा क्या है?
> मात्रा को मोबाइल द्वारा लिखकर समझाना थोङा कठिन है।
> ...


सुरेश भाई आपने इतनी मेहनत से और इतने अच्छे तरह से समझाया, मुझे समझ न आए! ऐसा कभी हो सकता है? मैं समझ गया हूँ और आपका धन्यवाद भी करता हूँ।
मात्राओँ वाला कॉन्सेप्ट भी समझ आ गया है, यह ठीक वैसे ही है जैसे संस्कृत में होता है (अ, इ, उ आदि स्वर हस्व स्वर और आ, ई, ऊ, ए इत्यादि स्वर दीर्घ स्वर कहलाते हैं)। मैं सीनियर तक नहीं पढ़ा हूँ केवल कक्षा दस तक ही स्कूली शिक्षा ली है अतः हिंदी तथा अन्य भाषाओं के व्याकरण का आधारभूत ज्ञान ही है; काव्य का तो ककहरा भी नहीं पता अतः आपको फिर से तकलीफ दूँगा...................................  ......लेकिन कल।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई आपने इतनी मेहनत से और इतने अच्छे तरह से समझाया, मुझे समझ न आए! ऐसा कभी हो सकता है? मैं समझ गया हूँ और आपका धन्यवाद भी करता हूँ।
> मात्राओँ वाला कॉन्सेप्ट भी समझ आ गया है, यह ठीक वैसे ही है जैसे संस्कृत में होता है (अ, इ, उ आदि स्वर हस्व स्वर और आ, ई, ऊ, ए इत्यादि स्वर दीर्घ स्वर कहलाते हैं)। मैं सीनियर तक नहीं पढ़ा हूँ केवल कक्षा दस तक ही स्कूली शिक्षा ली है अतः हिंदी तथा अन्य भाषाओं के व्याकरण का आधारभूत ज्ञान ही है; काव्य का तो ककहरा भी नहीं पता अतः आपको फिर से तकलीफ दूँगा...................................  ......लेकिन कल।


बिल्कुल सही आप समझे हैं। मैं तो सोच रहा था कि मैंने बहुत ही बुरे तरीके से समझाया है।
समझने के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद!

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा अब चलते हैं! 
जय सिया राम जी की!

----------


## calvitf

> *निश्चित ही यह प्रतिदिन भ्रमण करने योग्य सूत्र है | मुझे व्यक्तिगत रूप से खुशी होगी यदि सूत्र के प्रत्येक पृष्ठ पर 'रामचरितमानस' की एक प्रविष्टि अवश्य हो |* 
> *दोस्त धवल जी, अत्यधिक वार्तालाप से सूत्र में गतिरोध अवश्य उत्पन्न होगा | benten महोदय ने उचित ही सलाह दी है कि यदि विस्तृत वार्तालाप करना*
> *हो तो इसके लिए चौपाल ही उचित स्थान होना चाहिए | कुछ और भी बहुत सी प्रविष्टियाँ हैं जो सूत्र की गति को शिथिल कर रही हैं | कृपया सूत्र को इसके 
> *
> *विषय से ना बहकने दें |* 
> जहाँ तक 'रामचरितमानस' की बात है, मैं स्वयं इस ग्रन्थ के नायक प्रभु श्रीराम की प्रतिदिन वंदना करता हूँ और अपनी प्रत्येक साँस के लिए उनका आभार 
> प्रकट करता हूँ | 
> 
> दोस्त, सूत्र की गति पर विशेष ध्यान दें | धन्यवाद |


मित्र 
आपके सूत्र पर आने से और हर प्रविष्ट का गहन अध्ययन करने से हमे जो हर्ष महसूष हो रहा है 
उसका वर्णन के लिए मेरे पास शब्द कम पड़ जायेगे और आपके परामर्श को सर्वथा माथे पर रखने की कोशिश करुगा 
उचित परामर्श एवं सुत्र भ्रमण के लिए सहस्त्र बार आभार व धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*जस जाको मन, अबहु जो नित गावे,
बांटे प्रेम सबरौ, मन श्री राम बसावे,
रुचिरा अरुचिरा बानी, जबहु दियो त्याग,
राम बसे अब मन में, बढ़त राम-अनुराग,
केहु कहे एह दोषी, केहु करौ सौरठ दुलार, 
राम नाम अंग बनहु, ह्रदय उपजे शुभ बिचार,
गंगा धारा चलायमान, मन भूले सबहु अभिमान,
निरत करहु मन, गावत गीत छंद हरषाय,
काज किये संसारा, मन केवल राम बसाय,
===मन वकील*

----------


## calvitf

> अच्छा अब चलते हैं! 
> जय सिया राम जी की!


जै जै सियाराम भाई
सुबह नये अध्याय के साथ स्वागत है 
शुभरात्रि

----------


## calvitf

> *जस जाको मन, अबहु जो नित गावे,
> बांटे प्रेम सबरौ, मन श्री राम बसावे,
> रुचिरा अरुचिरा बानी, जबहु दियो त्याग,
> राम बसे अब मन में, बढ़त राम-अनुराग,
> केहु कहे एह दोषी, केहु करौ सौरठ दुलार, 
> राम नाम अंग बनहु, ह्रदय उपजे शुभ बिचार,
> गंगा धारा चलायमान, मन भूले सबहु अभिमान,
> निरत करहु मन, गावत गीत छंद हरषाय,
> काज किये संसारा, मन केवल राम बसाय,
> ===मन वकील*


कविराज मन=वकील जी का राम दरबार मे स्वागत है

----------


## calvitf

############ संत-असंत वंदना ################



* बंदउँ संत असज्जन चरना। दुःखप्रद उभय बीच कछु बरना॥
बिछुरत एक प्रान हरि लेहीं। मिलत एक दुख दारुन देहीं॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*अब मैं संत और असंत दोनों के चरणों की वन्दना करता हूँ, दोनों ही दुःख देने वाले हैं, परन्तु उनमें कुछ अन्तर कहा गया है। वह अंतर यह है कि एक (संत) तो बिछुड़ते समय प्राण हर लेते हैं और दूसरे (असंत) मिलते हैं, तब दारुण दुःख देते हैं। (अर्थात्* संतों का बिछुड़ना मरने के समान दुःखदायी होता है और असंतों का मिलना।)!2॥ 


* उपजहिं एक संग जग माहीं। जलज जोंक जिमि गुन बिलगाहीं॥
सुधा सुरा सम साधु असाधू। जनक एक जग जलधि अगाधू॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*दोनों (संत और असंत) जगत में एक साथ पैदा होते हैं, पर (एक साथ पैदा होने वाले) कमल और जोंक की तरह उनके गुण अलग-अलग होते हैं। (कमल दर्शन और स्पर्श से सुख देता है, किन्तु जोंक शरीर का स्पर्श पाते ही रक्त चूसने लगती है।) साधु अमृत के समान (मृत्यु रूपी संसार से उबारने वाला) और असाधु मदिरा के समान (मोह, प्रमाद और जड़ता उत्पन्न करने वाला) है, दोनों को उत्पन्न करने वाला जगत रूपी अगाध समुद्र एक ही है। (शास्त्रों में समुद्रमन्थन से ही अमृत और मदिरा दोनों की उत्पत्ति बताई गई है।)!3॥ 


*भल अनभल निज निज करतूती। लहत सुजस अपलोक बिभूती॥
सुधा सुधाकर सुरसरि साधू। गरल अनल कलिमल सरि ब्याधू॥4॥
गुन अवगुन जानत सब कोई। जो जेहि भाव नीक तेहि सोई॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*भले और बुरे अपनी-अपनी करनी के अनुसार सुंदर यश और अपयश की सम्पत्ति पाते हैं। अमृत, चन्द्रमा, गंगाजी और साधु एवं विष, अग्नि, कलियुग के पापों की नदी अर्थात्* कर्मनाशा और हिंसा करने वाला व्याध, इनके गुण-अवगुण सब कोई जानते हैं, किन्तु जिसे जो भाता है, उसे वही अच्छा लगता है॥4-5॥ 


दोहा :

* भलो भलाइहि पै लहइ लहइ निचाइहि नीचु।
सुधा सराहिअ अमरताँ गरल सराहिअ मीचु॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*भला भलाई ही ग्रहण करता है और नीच नीचता को ही ग्रहण किए रहता है। अमृत की सराहना अमर करने में होती है और विष की मारने में॥5॥ 

चौपाई :

* खल अघ अगुन साधु गुन गाहा। उभय अपार उदधि अवगाहा॥
तेहि तें कछु गुन दोष बखाने। संग्रह त्याग न बिनु पहिचाने॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दुष्टों के पापों और अवगुणों की और साधुओं के गुणों की कथाएँ- दोनों ही अपार और अथाह समुद्र हैं। इसी से कुछ गुण और दोषों का वर्णन किया गया है, क्योंकि बिना पहचाने उनका ग्रहण या त्याग नहीं हो सकता॥1॥


* भलेउ पोच सब बिधि उपजाए। गनि गुन दोष बेद बिलगाए॥ 
कहहिं बेद इतिहास पुराना। बिधि प्रपंचु गुन अवगुन साना॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*भले-बुरे सभी ब्रह्मा के पैदा किए हुए हैं, पर गुण और दोषों को विचार कर वेदों ने उनको अलग-अलग कर दिया है। वेद, इतिहास और पुराण कहते हैं कि ब्रह्मा की यह सृष्टि गुण-अवगुणों से सनी हुई है॥2॥ 


* दुख सुख पाप पुन्य दिन राती। साधु असाधु सुजाति कुजाती॥
दानव देव ऊँच अरु नीचू। अमिअ सुजीवनु माहुरु मीचू॥3॥ 

माया ब्रह्म जीव जगदीसा। लच्छि अलच्छि रंक अवनीसा॥ 
कासी मग सुरसरि क्रमनासा। मरु मारव महिदेव गवासा॥4॥ 

सरग नरक अनुराग बिरागा। निगमागम गुन दोष बिभागा॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*दुःख-सुख, पाप-पुण्य, दिन-रात, साधु-असाधु, सुजाति-कुजाति, दानव-देवता, ऊँच-नीच, अमृत-विष, सुजीवन (सुंदर जीवन)-मृत्यु, माया-ब्रह्म, जीव-ईश्वर, सम्पत्ति-दरिद्रता, रंक-राजा, काशी-मगध, गंगा-कर्मनाशा, मारवाड़-मालवा, ब्राह्मण-कसाई, स्वर्ग-नरक, अनुराग-वैराग्य (ये सभी पदार्थ ब्रह्मा की सृष्टि में हैं।) वेद-शास्त्रों ने उनके गुण-दोषों का विभाग कर दिया है॥3-5॥ 


दोहा :

* जड़ चेतन गुन दोषमय बिस्व कीन्ह करतार।
संत हंस गुन गहहिं पय परिहरि बारि बिकार॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*विधाता ने इस जड़-चेतन विश्व को गुण-दोषमय रचा है, किन्तु संत रूपी हंस दोष रूपी जल को छोड़कर गुण रूपी दूध को ही ग्रहण करते हैं॥6॥ 


चौपाई :

* अस बिबेक जब देइ बिधाता। तब तजि दोष गुनहिं मनु राता॥
काल सुभाउ करम बरिआईं। भलेउ प्रकृति बस चुकइ भलाईं॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*विधाता जब इस प्रकार का (हंस का सा) विवेक देते हैं, तब दोषों को छोड़कर मन गुणों में अनुरक्त होता है। काल स्वभाव और कर्म की प्रबलता से भले लोग (साधु) भी माया के वश में होकर कभी-कभी भलाई से चूक जाते हैं॥1॥ 


* सो सुधारि हरिजन जिमि लेहीं। दलि दुख दोष बिमल जसु देहीं॥
खलउ करहिं भल पाइ सुसंगू। मिटइ न मलिन सुभाउ अभंगू॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*भगवान के भक्त जैसे उस चूक को सुधार लेते हैं और दुःख-दोषों को मिटाकर निर्मल यश देते हैं, वैसे ही दुष्ट भी कभी-कभी उत्तम संग पाकर भलाई करते हैं, परन्तु उनका कभी भंग न होने वाला मलिन स्वभाव नहीं मिटता॥2॥ 


* लखि सुबेष जग बंचक जेऊ। बेष प्रताप पूजिअहिं तेऊ॥
उघरहिं अंत न होइ निबाहू। कालनेमि जिमि रावन राहू॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो (वेषधारी) ठग हैं, उन्हें भी अच्छा (साधु का सा) वेष बनाए देखकर वेष के प्रताप से जगत पूजता है, परन्तु एक न एक दिन वे चौड़े आ ही जाते हैं, अंत तक उनका कपट नहीं निभता, जैसे कालनेमि, रावण और राहु का हाल हुआ ॥3॥ 


* किएहुँ कुबेषु साधु सनमानू। जिमि जग जामवंत हनुमानू॥
हानि कुसंग सुसंगति लाहू। लोकहुँ बेद बिदित सब काहू॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*बुरा वेष बना लेने पर भी साधु का सम्मान ही होता है, जैसे जगत में जाम्बवान्* और हनुमान्*जी का हुआ। बुरे संग से हानि और अच्छे संग से लाभ होता है, यह बात लोक और वेद में है और सभी लोग इसको जानते हैं॥4॥ 


* गगन चढ़इ रज पवन प्रसंगा। कीचहिं मिलइ नीच जल संगा॥
साधु असाधु सदन सुक सारीं। सुमिरहिं राम देहिं गनि गारीं॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*पवन के संग से धूल आकाश पर चढ़ जाती है और वही नीच (नीचे की ओर बहने वाले) जल के संग से कीचड़ में मिल जाती है। साधु के घर के तोता-मैना राम-राम सुमिरते हैं और असाधु के घर के तोता-मैना गिन-गिनकर गालियाँ देते हैं॥5॥ 


* धूम कुसंगति कारिख होई। लिखिअ पुरान मंजु मसि सोई॥
सोइ जल अनल अनिल संघाता। होइ जलद जग जीवन दाता॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कुसंग के कारण धुआँ कालिख कहलाता है, वही धुआँ (सुसंग से) सुंदर स्याही होकर पुराण लिखने के काम में आता है और वही धुआँ जल, अग्नि और पवन के संग से बादल होकर जगत को जीवन देने वाला बन जाता है॥6॥ 


दोहा :

* ग्रह भेजष जल पवन पट पाइ कुजोग सुजोग।
होहिं कुबस्तु सुबस्तु जग लखहिं सुलच्छन लोग॥7 (क)
*
भावार्थ:-*ग्रह, औषधि, जल, वायु और वस्त्र- ये सब भी कुसंग और सुसंग पाकर संसार में बुरे और भले पदार्थ हो जाते हैं। चतुर एवं विचारशील पुरुष ही इस बात को जान पाते हैं॥7 (क)


* सम प्रकास तम पाख दुहुँ नाम भेद बिधि कीन्ह।
ससि सोषक पोषक समुझि जग जस अपजस दीन्ह॥7 (ख)
*
भावार्थ:-*महीने के दोनों पखवाड़ों में उजियाला और अँधेरा समान ही रहता है, परन्तु विधाता ने इनके नाम में भेद कर दिया है (एक का नाम शुक्ल और दूसरे का नाम कृष्ण रख दिया) एक को चन्द्रमा का बढ़ाने वाला और दूसरे को उसका घटाने वाला समझकर जगत ने एक को सुयश और दूसरे को अपयश दे दिया॥7 (ख)


* रामरूप से जीवमात्र की वंदना अगले पेज पर*

----------


## Raja44

जय श्री राम .  हम रामायण पाठ या रामकथा श्रवण द्वारा ही इस भवसागर के पार हो सकते है अच्छा सूत्र

----------


## Badtameez

जय सिया राम!!!!!!

----------


## draculla

> ############ संत-असंत वंदना ################




मित्र आपका प्रयास बहुत ही सराहनीय है.
इस बार लगता है की यह सूत्र अपने कार्य में अवश्य सिद्ध होगा.
एक सुझाव है
२ रामचरित्रमानस अपडेट के बीच में सदस्यों के बहुत से विचार और प्रोत्साहन के पोस्ट हैं.
यदि आप पिछले पोस्ट में आगे आने वाले पोस्ट का लिंक दे सके तो बहुत सुविधा होगी.
अभी इस सूत्र से जुड़े सदस्यों को कोई समस्या नहीं आएगी.
लेकिन जब भविष्य में कोई इस सूत्र को देखेगा तो वह निरंतरता के साथ सूत्र के मुख्य भाग को पढ़ सकेगा.
आपके सराहनीय प्रयास के लिए आभार
धन्यवाद की आपने इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाने का प्रयास किया.
जय श्री राम!!!!

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

शुभ प्रभात मित्रो,
*बोलो सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय...........
**पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.............*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> शुभ प्रभात मित्रो,
> *बोलो सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय...........
> **पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.............*


सियापति रामचन्द्र की जय!
पवनसुत हनुमान की जय!
सब सन्तन की जय!

----------


## Badtameez

दशरथनन्दन जय श्री रामा।
ध्याऊं निसि दिन तोरे नामा।।
मूरख सौरभ किरपा जोहे।
बल अरु विद्या देदो मोहें।।
.
जय हो प्रभु!

----------


## calvitf

> जय श्री राम . हम रामायण पाठ या रामकथा श्रवण द्वारा ही इस भवसागर के पार हो सकते है अच्छा सूत्र


मित्र जै जै सिया राम----------------सूत्र पर आकर आशीष देने के लिए धन्यवाद



> जय सिया राम!!!!!!


जय सिया पति रामचंद्र की-----------




> मित्र आपका प्रयास बहुत ही सराहनीय है.
> इस बार लगता है की यह सूत्र अपने कार्य में अवश्य सिद्ध होगा.
> एक सुझाव है
> २ रामचरित्रमानस अपडेट के बीच में सदस्यों के बहुत से विचार और प्रोत्साहन के पोस्ट हैं.
> यदि आप पिछले पोस्ट में आगे आने वाले पोस्ट का लिंक दे सके तो बहुत सुविधा होगी.
> अभी इस सूत्र से जुड़े सदस्यों को कोई समस्या नहीं आएगी.
> लेकिन जब भविष्य में कोई इस सूत्र को देखेगा तो वह निरंतरता के साथ सूत्र के मुख्य भाग को पढ़ सकेगा.
> आपके सराहनीय प्रयास के लिए आभार
> धन्यवाद की आपने इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाने का प्रयास किया.
> जय श्री राम!!!!


मित्र राम दरबार मे आपका स्वागत है इस कार्य को सिद्ध करने के लिए आपकी उपस्थिति प्रत्येक दिन प्रार्थनीये है 
आपके विचार का स्वागत है कुछ प्रविष्ट बाद आप ऐसा पा सकेगें



> शुभ प्रभात मित्रो,
> *बोलो सिया वर राम चन्द्र की जय...........
> **पवन सुत हनुमान की जय.............*


जय हो-----------




> सियापति रामचन्द्र की जय!
> पवनसुत हनुमान की जय!
> सब सन्तन की जय!


जय हो --------
चरन कमल बंदउँ तिन्ह केरे। पुरवहुँ सकल मनोरथ मेरे॥
कलि के कबिन्ह करउँ परनामा। जिन्ह बरने रघुपति गुन ग्रामा॥

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र जै जै सिया राम----------------सूत्र पर आकर आशीष देने के लिए धन्यवाद
> 
> जय सिया पति रामचंद्र की-----------
> 
> 
> 
> मित्र राम दरबार मे आपका स्वागत है इस कार्य को सिद्ध करने के लिए आपकी उपस्थिति प्रत्येक दिन प्रार्थनीये है 
> आपके विचार का स्वागत है कुछ प्रविष्ट बाद आप ऐसा पा सकेगें
> 
> ...


इसमें कवियों की वन्दना है।
एक बात है, धरती पर जितने भी चल अथवा विचल वस्तुएँ हैं, प्राणी हैं या निर्जीव हैं, भले या बुरे हैं सभी की गोस्वामी जी ने वन्दना की है। है कि नहीं?

----------


## calvitf

> दशरथनन्दन जय श्री रामा।
> ध्याऊं निसि दिन तोरे नामा।।
> मूरख सौरभ किरपा जोहे।
> बल अरु विद्या देदो मोहें।।
> .
> जय हो प्रभु!


जय हो प्रभु…………!
मित्रो हम सभी उन मित्रो का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन करते है जो इस पावन सुत्र को उच्चतम शिखर तक ले जाने का संकल्प लिया है और भविष्य मे लेगें 
 ---------------------

----------


## calvitf

> इसमें कवियों की वन्दना है।
> एक बात है, धरती पर जितने भी चल अथवा विचल वस्तुएँ हैं, प्राणी हैं या निर्जीव हैं, भले या बुरे हैं सभी की गोस्वामी जी ने वन्दना की है। है कि नहीं?


मित्र धैर्य रखे आपके सारे प्रश्नो के उत्तर गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी स्वंय देगें

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र धैर्य रखे आपके सारे प्रश्नो के उत्तर गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी स्वंय देगें


प्रश्न नहीं पूछ रहा हूँ धवल भाई, बता रहा हूँ गोस्वामी जी की महानता के बारे में कि उन्होंने हर व्यक्ति की वन्दना की है।

----------


## calvitf

> प्रश्न नहीं पूछ रहा हूँ धवल भाई, बता रहा हूँ गोस्वामी जी की महानता के बारे में कि उन्होंने हर व्यक्ति की वन्दना की है।


सत्य वचन है आपके जिसने इस महाकाव्य को पढा है वो सब थोड़ा-बहुत जानता है

----------


## calvitf

############### रामरूप से जीवमात्र की वंदना :########### 

* जड़ चेतन जग जीव जत सकल राममय जानि।
बंदउँ सब के पद कमल सदा जोरि जुग पानि॥7(ग)
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में जितने जड़ और चेतन जीव हैं, सबको राममय जानकर मैं उन सबके चरणकमलों की सदा दोनों हाथ जोड़कर वन्दना करता हूँ॥7 (ग)


* देव दनुज नर नाग खग प्रेत पितर गंधर्ब।
बंदउँ किंनर रजनिचर कृपा करहु अब सर्ब॥7 (घ)
*
भावार्थ:-*देवता, दैत्य, मनुष्य, नाग, पक्षी, प्रेत, पितर, गंधर्व, किन्नर और निशाचर सबको मैं प्रणाम करता हूँ। अब सब मुझ पर कृपा कीजिए॥7 (घ)


चौपाई :

* आकर चारि लाख चौरासी। जाति जीव जल थल नभ बासी॥
सीय राममय सब जग जानी। करउँ प्रनाम जोरि जुग पानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चौरासी लाख योनियों में चार प्रकार के (स्वेदज, अण्डज, उद्भिज्ज, जरायुज) जीव जल, पृथ्वी और आकाश में रहते हैं, उन सबसे भरे हुए इस सारे जगत को श्री सीताराममय जानकर मैं दोनों हाथ जोड़कर प्रणाम करता हूँ॥1॥


*तुलसीदासजी की दीनता और राम भक्तिमयी कविता की महिमा अगले पेज पर*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

* देव दनुज नर नाग खग प्रेत पितर गंधर्ब।
बंदउँ किंनर रजनिचर कृपा करहु अब सर्ब॥

!जय श्री राम !*

----------


## calvitf

> *देव दनुज नर नाग खग प्रेत पितर गंधर्ब।
> बंदउँ किंनर रजनिचर कृपा करहु अब सर्ब॥
> 
> !जय श्री राम !*


चाचा जी को चरण स्प्रर्श

----------


## sunitasa

सोई जाने जो देहि जनाई ! जानत तुम्हहि तुम्ही होही जाई !!
बंदौ संत  असज्जन चरना !  तुलसीदास जी ने तो असज्जन लोगो की भी वंदना की है , कहा है की 
मिळत एक दुःख दारुण देहि !बिछुरत एक प्राण हर लेही ! यानि संत इन्सान  बिछुदाता है तो प्राण की बन आती है ! और असतं मिलता है तो बहुत दुःख देता  है !
तुलसीदास   बाबा ने कहा है की 
फुरही फरही न बेंत , यद्यपि सुधा वरसे जलधि ! 
मुरख ह्रदय न चेत ,जो गुरु मिलही विरंची सम !!
यानि मुरख इन्सान को कभी ज्ञान प्राप्त नहीं सो सकता जेसे की यदि बदलो से  अमृत की वारसा हो तो भी बांस के पेड़ में न ही तो फल आएंगे न ही फूल !

----------


## satya_anveshi

तुम उपकार मम मूर्खहीँ कीन्हा,
राम मिलाय कष्ट हर लीना।
नमन करुँ तोहू बारमबार,
प्रभुमय होय सारा संसार॥

----------


## calvitf

> सोई जाने जो देहि जनाई ! जानत तुम्हहि तुम्ही होही जाई !!
> बंदौ संत असज्जन चरना ! तुलसीदास जी ने तो असज्जन लोगो की भी वंदना की है , कहा है की 
> मिळत एक दुःख दारुण देहि !बिछुरत एक प्राण हर लेही ! यानि संत इन्सान बिछुदाता है तो प्राण की बन आती है ! और असतं मिलता है तो बहुत दुःख देता है !
> तुलसीदास बाबा ने कहा है की 
> फुरही फरही न बेंत , यद्यपि सुधा वरसे जलधि ! 
> मुरख ह्रदय न चेत ,जो गुरु मिलही विरंची सम !!
> यानि मुरख इन्सान को कभी ज्ञान प्राप्त नहीं सो सकता जेसे की यदि बदलो से अमृत की वारसा हो तो भी बांस के पेड़ में न ही तो फल आएंगे न ही फूल !


मन भयो गद गद मोरा , इहा आयकै उपकर ही कीन्हा
राम दरबार मे स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## calvitf

> तुम उपकार मम मूर्खहीँ कीन्हा,


central 14central 14

----------


## satya_anveshi

> central 14central 14


अरे ससुर का नाती! तुम दाँतवा काहे निकाल रहे हो!!central 14central 14

----------


## calvitf

> अरे ससुर का नाती! तुम दाँतवा काहे निकाल रहे हो!!central 14central 14


परदे मे रहने दो परदा न उठाओ परदा जो उठ गया तो भेद खुल जायेगा

----------


## calvitf

#### तुलसीदासजी की दीनता और राम भक्तिमयी कविता की महिमा( भाग -1)####

* जानि कृपाकर किंकर मोहू। सब मिलि करहु छाड़ि छल छोहू॥
निज बुधि बल भरोस मोहि नाहीं। तातें बिनय करउँ सब पाहीं॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*मुझको अपना दास जानकर कृपा की खान आप सब लोग मिलकर छल छोड़कर कृपा कीजिए। मुझे अपने बुद्धि-बल का भरोसा नहीं है, इसीलिए मैं सबसे विनती करता हूँ॥2॥ 


* करन चहउँ रघुपति गुन गाहा। लघु मति मोरि चरित अवगाहा॥
सूझ न एकउ अंग उपाऊ। मन मति रंक मनोरथ राउ॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं श्री रघुनाथजी के गुणों का वर्णन करना चाहता हूँ, परन्तु मेरी बुद्धि छोटी है और श्री रामजी का चरित्र अथाह है। इसके लिए मुझे उपाय का एक भी अंग अर्थात्* कुछ (लेशमात्र) भी उपाय नहीं सूझता। मेरे मन और बुद्धि कंगाल हैं, किन्तु मनोरथ राजा है॥3॥


* मति अति नीच ऊँचि रुचि आछी। चहिअ अमिअ जग जुरइ न छाछी॥
छमिहहिं सज्जन मोरि ढिठाई। सुनिहहिं बालबचन मन लाई॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*मेरी बुद्धि तो अत्यन्त नीची है और चाह बड़ी ऊँची है, चाह तो अमृत पाने की है, पर जगत में जुड़ती छाछ भी नहीं। सज्जन मेरी ढिठाई को क्षमा करेंगे और मेरे बाल वचनों को मन लगाकर (प्रेमपूर्वक) सुनेंगे॥4॥


* जौं बालक कह तोतरि बाता। सुनहिं मुदित मन पितु अरु माता॥
हँसिहहिं कूर कुटिल कुबिचारी। जे पर दूषन भूषनधारी॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे बालक जब तोतले वचन बोलता है, तो उसके माता-पिता उन्हें प्रसन्न मन से सुनते हैं, किन्तु क्रूर, कुटिल और बुरे विचार वाले लोग जो दूसरों के दोषों को ही भूषण रूप से धारण किए रहते हैं (अर्थात्* जिन्हें पराए दोष ही प्यारे लगते हैं), हँसेंगे॥5॥ 


* निज कबित्त केहि लाग न नीका। सरस होउ अथवा अति फीका॥
जे पर भनिति सुनत हरषाहीं। ते बर पुरुष बहुत जग नाहीं॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*रसीली हो या अत्यन्त फीकी, अपनी कविता किसे अच्छी नहीं लगती? किन्तु जो दूसरे की रचना को सुनकर हर्षित होते हैं, ऐसे उत्तम पुरुष जगत में बहुत नहीं हैं॥6॥


* जग बहु नर सर सरि सम भाई। जे निज बाढ़ि बढ़हि जल पाई॥
सज्जन सकृत सिंधु सम कोई। देखि पूर बिधु बाढ़इ जोई॥7॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे भाई! जगत में तालाबों और नदियों के समान मनुष्य ही अधिक हैं, जो जल पाकर अपनी ही बाढ़ से बढ़ते हैं (अर्थात्* अपनी ही उन्नति से प्रसन्न होते हैं) समुद्र सा तो कोई एक बिरला ही सज्जन होता है, जो चन्द्रमा को पूर्ण देखकर (दूसरों का उत्कर्ष देखकर) उमड़ पड़ता है॥7॥



दोहा :

* भाग छोट अभिलाषु बड़ करउँ एक बिस्वास।
पैहहिं सुख सुनि सुजन सब खल करिहहिं उपहास॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा भाग्य छोटा है और इच्छा बहुत बड़ी है, परन्तु मुझे एक विश्वास है कि इसे सुनकर सज्जन सभी सुख पावेंगे और दुष्ट हँसी उड़ावेंगे॥8॥ 

चौपाई : 

* खल परिहास होइ हित मोरा। काक कहहिं कलकंठ कठोरा॥
हंसहि बक दादुर चातकही। हँसहिं मलिन खल बिमल बतकही॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*किन्तु दुष्टों के हँसने से मेरा हित ही होगा। मधुर कण्ठ वाली कोयल को कौए तो कठोर ही कहा करते हैं। जैसे बगुले हंस को और मेंढक पपीहे को हँसते हैं, वैसे ही मलिन मन वाले दुष्ट निर्मल वाणी को हँसते हैं॥1॥ 


* कबित रसिक न राम पद नेहू। तिन्ह कहँ सुखद हास रस एहू॥
भाषा भनिति भोरि मति मोरी। हँसिबे जो हँसें नहिं खोरी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो न तो कविता के रसिक हैं और न जिनका श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में प्रेम है, उनके लिए भी यह कविता सुखद हास्यरस का काम देगी। प्रथम तो यह भाषा की रचना है, दूसरे मेरी बुद्धि भोली है, इससे यह हँसने के योग्य ही है, हँसने में उन्हें कोई दोष नहीं॥2॥ 


* प्रभु पद प्रीति न सामुझि नीकी। तिन्हहि कथा सुनि लागिहि फीकी॥
हरि हर पद रति मति न कुतर की। तिन्ह कहँ मधुर कथा रघुबर की॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्हें न तो प्रभु के चरणों में प्रेम है और न अच्छी समझ ही है, उनको यह कथा सुनने में फीकी लगेगी। जिनकी श्री हरि (भगवान विष्णु) और श्री हर (भगवान शिव) के चरणों में प्रीति है और जिनकी बुद्धि कुतर्क करने वाली नहीं है (जो श्री हरि-हर में भेद की या ऊँच-नीच की कल्पना नहीं करते), उन्हें श्री रघुनाथजी की यह कथा मीठी लगेगी॥3॥


* राम भगति भूषित जियँ जानी। सुनिहहिं सुजन सराहि सुबानी॥
कबि न होउँ नहिं बचन प्रबीनू। सकल कला सब बिद्या हीनू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सज्जनगण इस कथा को अपने जी में श्री रामजी की भक्ति से भूषित जानकर सुंदर वाणी से सराहना करते हुए सुनेंगे। मैं न तो कवि हूँ, न वाक्य रचना में ही कुशल हूँ, मैं तो सब कलाओं तथा सब विद्याओं से रहित हूँ॥4॥


* आखर अरथ अलंकृति नाना। छंद प्रबंध अनेक बिधाना॥
भाव भेद रस भेद अपारा। कबित दोष गुन बिबिध प्रकारा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नाना प्रकार के अक्षर, अर्थ और अलंकार, अनेक प्रकार की छंद रचना, भावों और रसों के अपार भेद और कविता के भाँति-भाँति के गुण-दोष होते हैं॥5॥ 


* कबित बिबेक एक नहिं मोरें। सत्य कहउँ लिखि कागद कोरें॥6॥

*भावार्थ:-*इनमें से काव्य सम्बन्धी एक भी बात का ज्ञान मुझमें नहीं है, यह मैं कोरे कागज पर लिखकर (शपथपूर्वक) सत्य-सत्य कहता हूँ॥6॥


दोहा : 

* भनिति मोरि सब गुन रहित बिस्व बिदित गुन एक।
सो बिचारि सुनिहहिं सुमति जिन्ह कें बिमल बिबेक॥9॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरी रचना सब गुणों से रहित है, इसमें बस, जगत्प्रसिद्ध एक गुण है। उसे विचारकर अच्छी बुद्धिवाले पुरुष, जिनके निर्मल ज्ञान है, इसको सुनेंगे॥9॥ 


चौपाई : 

* एहि महँ रघुपति नाम उदारा। अति पावन पुरान श्रुति सारा॥
मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी। उमा सहित जेहि जपत पुरारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इसमें श्री रघुनाथजी का उदार नाम है, जो अत्यन्त पवित्र है, वेद-पुराणों का सार है, कल्याण का भवन है और अमंगलों को हरने वाला है, जिसे पार्वतीजी सहित भगवान शिवजी सदा जपा करते हैं॥1॥ 


* भनिति बिचित्र सुकबि कृत जोऊ। राम नाम बिनु सोह न सोउ॥
बिधुबदनी सब भाँति सँवारी। सोह न बसन बिना बर नारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो अच्छे कवि के द्वारा रची हुई बड़ी अनूठी कविता है, वह भी राम नाम के बिना शोभा नहीं पाती। जैसे चन्द्रमा के समान मुख वाली सुंदर स्त्री सब प्रकार से सुसज्जित होने पर भी वस्त्र के बिना शोभा नहीं देती॥2॥ 


*सब गुन रहित कुकबि कृत बानी। राम नाम जस अंकित जानी॥
सादर कहहिं सुनहिं बुध ताही। मधुकर सरिस संत गुनग्राही॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसके विपरीत, कुकवि की रची हुई सब गुणों से रहित कविता को भी, राम के नाम एवं यश से अंकित जानकर, बुद्धिमान लोग आदरपूर्वक कहते और सुनते हैं, क्योंकि संतजन भौंरे की भाँति गुण ही को ग्रहण करने वाले होते हैं॥3॥ 


*जदपि कबित रस एकउ नाहीं। राम प्रताप प्रगट एहि माहीं॥
सोइ भरोस मोरें मन आवा। केहिं न सुसंग बड़प्पनु पावा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि मेरी इस रचना में कविता का एक भी रस नहीं है, तथापि इसमें श्री रामजी का प्रताप प्रकट है। मेरे मन में यही एक भरोसा है। भले संग से भला, किसने बड़प्पन नहीं पाया?4॥ 


*धूमउ तजइ सहज करुआई। अगरु प्रसंग सुगंध बसाई॥
भनिति भदेस बस्तु भलि बरनी। राम कथा जग मंगल करनी॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*धुआँ भी अगर के संग से सुगंधित होकर अपने स्वाभाविक कड़ुवेपन को छोड़ देता है। मेरी कविता अवश्य भद्दी है, परन्तु इसमें जगत का कल्याण करने वाली रामकथा रूपी उत्तम वस्तु का वर्णन किया गया है। (इससे यह भी अच्छी ही समझी जाएगी।)5॥

----------


## calvitf

#### तुलसीदासजी की दीनता और राम भक्तिमयी कविता की महिमा (भाग-2) ####



छंद : 

*मंगल करनि कलिमल हरनि तुलसी कथा रघुनाथ की।
गति कूर कबिता सरित की ज्यों सरित पावन पाथ की॥
प्रभु सुजस संगति भनिति भलि होइहि सुजन मन भावनी
भव अंग भूति मसान की सुमिरत सुहावनि पावनी॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि श्री रघुनाथजी की कथा कल्याण करने वाली और कलियुग के पापों को हरने वाली है। मेरी इस भद्दी कविता रूपी नदी की चाल पवित्र जल वाली नदी (गंगाजी) की चाल की भाँति टेढ़ी है। प्रभु श्री रघुनाथजी के सुंदर यश के संग से यह कविता सुंदर तथा सज्जनों के मन को भाने वाली हो जाएगी। श्मशान की अपवित्र राख भी श्री महादेवजी के अंग के संग से सुहावनी लगती है और स्मरण करते ही पवित्र करने वाली होती है। 


दोहाः 

*प्रिय लागिहि अति सबहि मम भनिति राम जस संग।
दारु बिचारु कि करइ कोउ बंदिअ मलय प्रसंग॥10 क॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के यश के संग से मेरी कविता सभी को अत्यन्त प्रिय लगेगी। जैसे मलय पर्वत के संग से काष्ठमात्र (चंदन बनकर) वंदनीय हो जाता है, फिर क्या कोई काठ (की तुच्छता) का विचार करता है?10 (क 


*स्याम सुरभि पय बिसद अति गुनद करहिं सब पान।
गिरा ग्राम्य सिय राम जस गावहिं सुनहिं सुजान ॥10 ख॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्यामा गो काली होने पर भी उसका दूध उज्ज्वल और बहुत गुणकारी होता है। यही समझकर सब लोग उसे पीते हैं। इसी तरह गँवारू भाषा में होने पर भी श्री सीतारामजी के यश को बुद्धिमान लोग बड़े चाव से गाते और सुनते हैं॥10 (ख) 


चौपाई : 

*मनि मानिक मुकुता छबि जैसी। अहि गिरि गज सिर सोह न तैसी॥
नृप किरीट तरुनी तनु पाई। लहहिं सकल सोभा अधिकाई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मणि, माणिक और मोती की जैसी सुंदर छबि है, वह साँप, पर्वत और हाथी के मस्तक पर वैसी शोभा नहीं पाती। राजा के मुकुट और नवयुवती स्त्री के शरीर को पाकर ही ये सब अधिक शोभा को प्राप्त होते हैं॥1॥ 


*तैसेहिं सुकबि कबित बुध कहहीं। उपजहिं अनत अनत छबि लहहीं॥
भगति हेतु बिधि भवन बिहाई। सुमिरत सारद आवति धाई॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इसी तरह, बुद्धिमान लोग कहते हैं कि सुकवि की कविता भी उत्पन्न और कहीं होती है और शोभा अन्यत्र कहीं पाती है (अर्थात कवि की वाणी से उत्पन्न हुई कविता वहाँ शोभा पाती है, जहाँ उसका विचार, प्रचार तथा उसमें कथित आदर्श का ग्रहण और अनुसरण होता है) कवि के स्मरण करते ही उसकी भक्ति के कारण सरस्वतीजी ब्रह्मलोक को छोड़कर दौड़ी आती हैं॥2॥ 


*राम चरित सर बिनु अन्हवाएँ। सो श्रम जाइ न कोटि उपाएँ॥
कबि कोबिद अस हृदयँ बिचारी। गावहिं हरि जस कलि मल हारी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सरस्वतीजी की दौड़ी आने की वह थकावट रामचरित रूपी सरोवर में उन्हें नहलाए बिना दूसरे करोड़ों उपायों से भी दूर नहीं होती। कवि और पण्डित अपने हृदय में ऐसा विचारकर कलियुग के पापों को हरने वाले श्री हरि के यश का ही गान करते हैं॥3॥ 


*कीन्हें प्राकृत जन गुन गाना। सिर धुनि गिरा लगत पछिताना॥
हृदय सिंधु मति सीप समाना। स्वाति सारदा कहहिं सुजाना॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*संसारी मनुष्यों का गुणगान करने से सरस्वतीजी सिर धुनकर पछताने लगती हैं (कि मैं क्यों इसके बुलाने पर आई) बुद्धिमान लोग हृदय को समुद्र, बुद्धि को सीप और सरस्वती को स्वाति नक्षत्र के समान कहते हैं॥4॥ 

*जौं बरषइ बर बारि बिचारू। हो हिं कबित मुकुतामनि चारू॥5॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*इसमें यदि श्रेष्ठ विचार रूपी जल बरसता है तो मुक्ता मणि के समान सुंदर कविता होती है॥5॥ 


दोहा : 

*जुगुति बेधि पुनि पोहिअहिं रामचरित बर ताग। 
पहिरहिं सज्जन बिमल उर सोभा अति अनुराग॥11॥

*भावार्थ:-*उन कविता रूपी मुक्तामणियों को युक्ति से बेधकर फिर रामचरित्र रूपी सुंदर तागे में पिरोकर सज्जन लोग अपने निर्मल हृदय में धारण करते हैं, जिससे अत्यन्त अनुराग रूपी शोभा होती है (वे आत्यन्तिक प्रेम को प्राप्त होते हैं)11॥ 

चौपाई : 

*जे जनमे कलिकाल कराला। करतब बायस बेष मराला॥ 
चलत कुपंथ बेद मग छाँड़े। कपट कलेवर कलि मल भाँड़े॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जो कराल कलियुग में जन्मे हैं, जिनकी करनी कौए के समान है और वेष हंस का सा है, जो वेदमार्ग को छोड़कर कुमार्ग पर चलते हैं, जो कपट की मूर्ति और कलियुग के पापों के भाँड़ें हैं॥1॥ 


*बंचक भगत कहाइ राम के। किंकर कंचन कोह काम के॥
तिन्ह महँ प्रथम रेख जग मोरी। धींग धरम ध्वज धंधक धोरी॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जो श्री रामजी के भक्त कहलाकर लोगों को ठगते हैं, जो धन (लोभ), क्रोध और काम के गुलाम हैं और जो धींगाधींगी करने वाले, धर्मध्वजी (धर्म की झूठी ध्वजा फहराने वाले दम्भी) और कपट के धन्धों का बोझ ढोने वाले हैं, संसार के ऐसे लोगों में सबसे पहले मेरी गिनती है॥2॥ 


*जौं अपने अवगुन सब कहऊँ। बाढ़इ कथा पार नहिं लहऊँ ॥
ताते मैं अति अलप बखाने। थोरे महुँ जानिहहिं सयाने ॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*यदि मैं अपने सब अवगुणों को कहने लगूँ तो कथा बहुत बढ़ जाएगी और मैं पार नहीं पाऊँगा। इससे मैंने बहुत कम अवगुणों का वर्णन किया है। बुद्धिमान लोग थोड़े ही में समझ लेंगे॥3॥

----------


## calvitf

#### तुलसीदासजी की दीनता और राम भक्तिमयी कविता की महिमा (भाग-3) ####


*समुझि बिबिधि बिधि बिनती मोरी। कोउ न कथा सुनि देइहि खोरी॥
एतेहु पर करिहहिं जे असंका। मोहि ते अधिक ते जड़ मति रंका॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*मेरी अनेकों प्रकार की विनती को समझकर, कोई भी इस कथा को सुनकर दोष नहीं देगा। इतने पर भी जो शंका करेंगे, वे तो मुझसे भी अधिक मूर्ख और बुद्धि के कंगाल हैं॥4॥ 


*कबि न होउँ नहिं चतुर कहावउँ। मति अनुरूप राम गुन गावउँ॥
कहँ रघुपति के चरित अपारा। कहँ मति मोरि निरत संसारा॥5॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*मैं न तो कवि हूँ, न चतुर कहलाता हूँ, अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार श्री रामजी के गुण गाता हूँ। कहाँ तो श्री रघुनाथजी के अपार चरित्र, कहाँ संसार में आसक्त मेरी बुद्धि !5॥। 


*जेहिं मारुत गिरि मेरु उड़ाहीं। कहहु तूल केहि लेखे माहीं॥
समुझत अमित राम प्रभुताई। करत कथा मन अति कदराई॥6॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जिस हवा से सुमेरु जैसे पहाड़ उड़ जाते हैं, कहिए तो, उसके सामने रूई किस गिनती में है। श्री रामजी की असीम प्रभुता को समझकर कथा रचने में मेरा मन बहुत हिचकता है-6॥ 


दोहा : 

*सारद सेस महेस बिधि आगम निगम पुरान।
नेति नेति कहि जासु गुन करहिं निरंतर गान॥12॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सरस्वतीजी, शेषजी, शिवजी, ब्रह्माजी, शास्त्र, वेद और पुराण- ये सब 'नेति-नेति' कहकर (पार नहीं पाकर 'ऐसा नहीं', ऐसा नहीं कहते हुए) सदा जिनका गुणगान किया करते हैं॥12॥ 


चौपाई : 

*सब जानत प्रभु प्रभुता सोई। तदपि कहें बिनु रहा न कोई॥
तहाँ बेद अस कारन राखा। भजन प्रभाउ भाँति बहु भाषा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी की प्रभुता को सब ऐसी (अकथनीय) ही जानते हैं, तथापि कहे बिना कोई नहीं रहा। इसमें वेद ने ऐसा कारण बताया है कि भजन का प्रभाव बहुत तरह से कहा गया है। (अर्थात भगवान की महिमा का पूरा वर्णन तो कोई कर नहीं सकता, परन्तु जिससे जितना बन पड़े उतना भगवान का गुणगान करना चाहिए, क्योंकि भगवान के गुणगान रूपी भजन का प्रभाव बहुत ही अनोखा है, उसका नाना प्रकार से शास्त्रों में वर्णन है। थोड़ा सा भी भगवान का भजन मनुष्य को सहज ही भवसागर से तार देता है)1॥ 


*एक अनीह अरूप अनामा। अज सच्चिदानंद पर धामा॥
ब्यापक बिस्वरूप भगवाना। तेहिं धरि देह चरित कृत नाना॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जो परमेश्वर एक है, जिनके कोई इच्छा नहीं है, जिनका कोई रूप और नाम नहीं है, जो अजन्मा, सच्चिदानन्द और परमधाम है और जो सबमें व्यापक एवं विश्व रूप हैं, उन्हीं भगवान ने दिव्य शरीर धारण करके नाना प्रकार की लीला की है॥2॥ 


*सो केवल भगतन हित लागी। परम कृपाल प्रनत अनुरागी॥
जेहि जन पर ममता अति छोहू। जेहिं करुना करि कीन्ह न कोहू॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वह लीला केवल भक्तों के हित के लिए ही है, क्योंकि भगवान परम कृपालु हैं और शरणागत के बड़े प्रेमी हैं। जिनकी भक्तों पर बड़ी ममता और कृपा है, जिन्होंने एक बार जिस पर कृपा कर दी, उस पर फिर कभी क्रोध नहीं किया॥3॥ 



*गई बहोर गरीब नेवाजू। सरल सबल साहिब रघुराजू॥
बुध बरनहिं हरि जस अस जानी। करहिं पुनीत सुफल निज बानी॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वे प्रभु श्री रघुनाथजी गई हुई वस्तु को फिर प्राप्त कराने वाले, गरीब नवाज (दीनबन्धु), सरल स्वभाव, सर्वशक्तिमान और सबके स्वामी हैं। यही समझकर बुद्धिमान लोग उन श्री हरि का यश वर्णन करके अपनी वाणी को पवित्र और उत्तम फल (मोक्ष और दुर्लभ भगवत्प्रेम) देने वाली बनाते हैं॥4॥ 


*तेहिं बल मैं रघुपति गुन गाथा। कहिहउँ नाइ राम पद माथा॥
मुनिन्ह प्रथम हरि कीरति गाई। तेहिं मग चलत सुगम मोहि भाई॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*उसी बल से (महिमा का यथार्थ वर्णन नहीं, परन्तु महान फल देने वाला भजन समझकर भगवत्कृपा के बल पर ही) मैं श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में सिर नवाकर श्री रघुनाथजी के गुणों की कथा कहूँगा। इसी विचार से (वाल्मीकि, व्यास आदि) मुनियों ने पहले हरि की कीर्ति गाई है। भाई! उसी मार्ग पर चलना मेरे लिए सुगम होगा॥5॥


दोहा : 

*अति अपार जे सरित बर जौं नृप सेतु कराहिं।
चढ़ि पिपीलिकउ परम लघु बिनु श्रम पारहि जाहिं॥13॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो अत्यन्त बड़ी श्रेष्ठ नदियाँ हैं, यदि राजा उन पर पुल बँधा देता है, तो अत्यन्त छोटी चींटियाँ भी उन पर चढ़कर बिना ही परिश्रम के पार चली जाती हैं। (इसी प्रकार मुनियों के वर्णन के सहारे मैं भी श्री रामचरित्र का वर्णन सहज ही कर सकूँगा)13॥ 


चौपाई : 

*एहि प्रकार बल मनहि देखाई। करिहउँ रघुपति कथा सुहाई॥
ब्यास आदि कबि पुंगव नाना। जिन्ह सादर हरि सुजस बखाना॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार मन को बल दिखलाकर मैं श्री रघुनाथजी की सुहावनी कथा की रचना करूँगा। व्यास आदि जो अनेकों श्रेष्ठ कवि हो गए हैं, जिन्होंने बड़े आदर से श्री हरि का सुयश वर्णन किया है॥1॥


*कवि वादंना के लिए पेज 26 पर जाय या लिंक दबाए* 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=26

----------


## BAGULA BHAGAT

_बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त कृपया जारी रखे .........._

----------


## komal sharma

ठुमक ठुमक चलत बजत पैजनिया 
आपका कार्य और सूत्र दोनों ही बेहतरीन है दोस्त दिल खुश हो गया देखकर +++

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## calvitf

> _बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त कृपया जारी रखे .........._


मित्र श्री राम दरबार मे पधार कर पुनीत कार्य किया है ……………सभी भक्तो की ओर से धन्यवाद 



> ठुमक ठुमक चलत बजत पैजनिया 
> आपका कार्य और सूत्र दोनों ही बेहतरीन है दोस्त दिल खुश हो गया देखकर +++


मित्र सम्मान के लिए धन्यवाद ………
मर्यादा पुरषोत्तम श्री राम के दर्शन (चित्ररुपी) कराने के लिए बारम्बार बुलावा है

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो  *राम रक्षा स्त्रोत* मंत्र को सुनने के लिए यहाँ जाये Raam Raksha Stotra Video यह मंत्र पंडित बीपी मिश्रा द्वारा सप्रेम भेंट है

----------


## draculla

> मित्रो  *राम रक्षा स्त्रोत* मंत्र को सुनने के लिए यहाँ जाये Raam Raksha Stotra Video यह मंत्र पंडित बीपी मिश्रा द्वारा सप्रेम भेंट है


इस भेंट के लिए धन्यवाद
ऐसे ही सूत्र को उपयोगी बनाते रहे.

----------


## deep deep

*अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..बधाई........*
*ऐसे ही सूत्र को उपयोगी बनाते रहे.*

----------


## calvitf

> इस भेंट के लिए धन्यवाद
> ऐसे ही सूत्र को उपयोगी बनाते रहे.





> *अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ..बधाई........*
> *ऐसे ही सूत्र को उपयोगी बनाते रहे.*


मित्र आप दोनो लोगो का राम दरबार मे पधारने का ~~~~~~~~धन्यवाद ------पुन:पधारने

----------


## Badtameez

जय सिया राम!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## calvitf

############## कवि वंदना ############

* चरन कमल बंदउँ तिन्ह केरे। पुरवहुँ सकल मनोरथ मेरे॥
कलि के कबिन्ह करउँ परनामा। जिन्ह बरने रघुपति गुन ग्रामा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं उन सब (श्रेष्ठ कवियों) के चरणकमलों में प्रणाम करता हूँ, वे मेरे सब मनोरथों को पूरा करें। कलियुग के भी उन कवियों को मैं प्रणाम करता हूँ, जिन्होंने श्री रघुनाथजी के गुण समूहों का वर्णन किया है॥2॥ 


* जे प्राकृत कबि परम सयाने। भाषाँ जिन्ह हरि चरित बखाने॥
भए जे अहहिं जे होइहहिं आगें। प्रनवउँ सबहि कपट सब त्यागें॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो बड़े बुद्धिमान प्राकृत कवि हैं, जिन्होंने भाषा में हरि चरित्रों का वर्णन किया है, जो ऐसे कवि पहले हो चुके हैं, जो इस समय वर्तमान हैं और जो आगे होंगे, उन सबको मैं सारा कपट त्यागकर प्रणाम करता हूँ॥3॥


* होहु प्रसन्न देहु बरदानू। साधु समाज भनिति सनमानू॥
जो प्रबंध बुध नहिं आदरहीं। सो श्रम बादि बाल कबि करहीं॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*आप सब प्रसन्न होकर यह वरदान दीजिए कि साधु समाज में मेरी कविता का सम्मान हो, क्योंकि बुद्धिमान लोग जिस कविता का आदर नहीं करते, मूर्ख कवि ही उसकी रचना का व्यर्थ परिश्रम करते हैं॥4॥


* कीरति भनिति भूति भलि सोई। सुरसरि सम सब कहँ हित होई॥
राम सुकीरति भनिति भदेसा। असमंजस अस मोहि अँदेसा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कीर्ति, कविता और सम्पत्ति वही उत्तम है, जो गंगाजी की तरह सबका हित करने वाली हो। श्री रामचन्द्रजी की कीर्ति तो बड़ी सुंदर (सबका अनन्त कल्याण करने वाली ही) है, परन्तु मेरी कविता भद्दी है। यह असामंजस्य है (अर्थात इन दोनों का मेल नहीं मिलता), इसी की मुझे चिन्ता है॥5॥ 


* तुम्हरी कृपाँ सुलभ सोउ मोरे। सिअनि सुहावनि टाट पटोरे॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु हे कवियों! आपकी कृपा से यह बात भी मेरे लिए सुलभ हो सकती है। रेशम की सिलाई टाट पर भी सुहावनी लगती है॥6॥ 


दोहा :

* सरल कबित कीरति बिमल सोइ आदरहिं सुजान।
सहज बयर बिसराइ रिपु जो सुनि करहिं बखान॥14 क॥

*भावार्थ:-*चतुर पुरुष उसी कविता का आदर करते हैं, जो सरल हो और जिसमें निर्मल चरित्र का वर्णन हो तथा जिसे सुनकर शत्रु भी स्वाभाविक बैर को भूलकर सराहना करने लगें॥14 (क)


सो न होई बिनु बिमल मति मोहि मति बल अति थोर।
करहु कृपा हरि जस कहउँ पुनि पुनि करउँ निहोर॥14 ख॥

*भावार्थ:-*ऐसी कविता बिना निर्मल बुद्धि के होती नहीं और मेरी बुद्धि का बल बहुत ही थोड़ा है, इसलिए बार-बार निहोरा करता हूँ कि हे कवियों! आप कृपा करें, जिससे मैं हरि यश का वर्णन कर सकूँ॥14 (ख)


* कबि कोबिद रघुबर चरित मानस मंजु मराल।
बालबिनय सुनि सुरुचि लखि मो पर होहु कृपाल॥14 ग॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कवि और पण्डितगण! आप जो रामचरित्र रूपी मानसरोवर के सुंदर हंस हैं, मुझ बालक की विनती सुनकर और सुंदर रुचि देखकर मुझ पर कृपा करें॥14 (ग)


*वाल्मीकि, वेद, ब्रह्मा, देवता, शिव, पार्वती आदि की वंदना > पेज 28 या लिंक दबाए  * http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=28

----------


## Kamal Ji

* अगर आप सदस्यगण चाहें तो बिना अर्थ लिखे .....
 सूत्र को बढाने में अपना योगदान दूँ तो मैं हाज़िर हूँ* *

–*–*–
सो0-बंदउँ मुनि पद कंजु रामायन जेहिं निरमयउ।
    सखर सुकोमल मंजु दोष रहित दूषन सहित।।14(घ)।।
    बंदउँ चारिउ बेद भव बारिधि बोहित सरिस।
    जिन्हहि न सपनेहुँ खेद बरनत रघुबर बिसद जसु।।14(ङ)।।
    बंदउँ बिधि पद रेनु भव सागर जेहि कीन्ह जहँ।
    संत सुधा ससि धेनु प्रगटे खल बिष बारुनी।।14(च)।।
दो0-बिबुध बिप्र बुध ग्रह चरन बंदि कहउँ कर जोरि।
   होइ प्रसन्न पुरवहु सकल मंजु मनोरथ मोरि।।14(छ)।।
 –*–*–
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

अगर किसी को भी एतराज़ है तो बताएं .........
या यूँ  आगे पोस्ट करती जाऊं...................

----------


## Jayeshh

अनु जी कोई एतराज नहीं लेकिन सभी  सदस्यों को संस्कृत आती नहीं.... हिंदी अनुवाद के बिना अधुरा  है.........मुझे भी संस्कृत नहीं आती.............

----------


## dev b

जय सिया राम!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु जी कोई एतराज नहीं लेकिन सभी  सदस्यों को संस्कृत आती नहीं.... हिंदी अनुवाद के बिना अधुरा  है.........मुझे भी संस्कृत नहीं आती.............


ज्येष जी यह संस्कृत नही है यह तुलसीदास जी द्वारा रचित ओरिजनल रामचरितमानस है.

----------


## BP Mishra

> मित्रो  *राम रक्षा स्त्रोत* मंत्र को सुनने के लिए यहाँ जाये Raam Raksha Stotra Video यह मंत्र पंडित बीपी मिश्रा द्वारा सप्रेम भेंट है


*राम बाण है राम रक्षा स्त्रोत* 
 राम रक्षा स्त्रोत एक अत्यंत चमत्कारी स्त्रोत है I  इसका प्रयोग किसी भी व्याधी या आपदा के लिए किया जा सकता है I अनेक लोग इसका चमत्कार देख चुके हैं I प्रसन्नता की बात यह है कि इसका प्रयोग करने वाले को कभी निराशा नहीं होती I विशेषकर जिन लोगों कि जान खतरे में हो, किसी असाध्य बीमारी से ग्रस्त हों, कोई शत्रु परेशान कर रहा हो, चोट चपेट का डर हो या लड़ाई झगडे कि आशंका हो तो इससे सभी अंगों कि रक्षा होती है क्योंकि इस मन्त्र में आपके शरीर के हर अंग की रक्षा के लिए मन्त्र बोले जाते हैं I
 नौकरी चली जाए या नौकरी जाने वाली हो आप इस मन्त्र से परिस्थितियों को अपने अनुरूप ढाल सकते हैं I चारों ओर संकट हो, बाधाएं, मुश्किलें आ रही हों, कोई अनिष्ट की आशंका हो या किसी अपने की चिंता हो आप बस इस मन्त्र को अपना कर देखिये और आप पायेंगे कि आपका काम बन गया है I इस मन्त्र में भगवान् श्रीराम कि स्तुति की जाती है और उनसे अपने लिए सफलता की मांग की जाती है I
*राम रक्षा स्त्रोत की विधि*

राम रक्षा स्त्रोत को ग्यारह बार एक बार में पढ़ लिया जाए तो पूरे दिन तक इसका प्रभाव रहता है I  अगर आप रोज ४५ दिन तक राम रक्षा स्त्रोत का पाठ करते हैं तो इसके फल की अवधि बढ़ जाती है I मेरे निजी अनुभव के अनुसार इसका प्रभाव दुगुना तथा दो दिन तक रहने लगता है I और भी अच्छा होगा यदि कोई राम रक्षा स्त्रोत को नवरात्रों में प्रतिदिन ११ बार पढ़े I

माना जाता है कि जब आपको यह मन्त्र पूरी तरह से याद हो जाए तो सिद्ध हो जाता है I  मेरे विचार से ऐसा नहीं है, परन्तु याद होने के बाद इस मन्त्र को आप प्रयोग अवश्य कर सकते हैं I

सरसों के दाने एक कटोरी में दाल लें I कटोरी के नीचे कोई ऊनी वस्त्र या आसन होना चाहिए I राम रक्षा मन्त्र को ११ बार पढ़ें और इस दौरान आपको अपनी उँगलियों से सरसों के दानों को कटोरी में घुमाते रहना है I ध्यान रहे कि आप किसी आसन पर बैठे हों और राम रक्षा यंत्र आपके सम्मुख हो या फिर श्री राम कि प्रतिमा या फोटो आपके आगे होनी चाहिए जिसे देखते हुए आपको मन्त्र पढ़ना है I ग्यारह बार के जाप से सरसों सिद्ध हो जायेगी और आप उस सरसों के दानों को शुद्ध और सुरक्षित पूजा स्थान पर रख लें I जब आवश्यकता पड़े तो कुछ दाने लेकर आजमायें I सफलता अवश्य प्राप्त होगी I यह मेरा स्वयं का अनुभव है जो कई बार आजमाया जा चूका है I

वाद विवाद या मुकदमा हो तो उस दिन सरसों के दाने साथ लेकर जाएँ और वहां दाल दें जहाँ विरोधी बैठता है या उसके सम्मुख फेंक दें I सफलता आपके कदम चूमेगी I

खेल या प्रतियोगिता या साक्षात्कार में आप सिद्ध सरसों को साथ ले जाएँ और अपनी जेब में रखें I

अनिष्ट की आशंका हो तो भी सिद्ध सरसों को साथ में रखें I

यात्रा में साथ ले जाएँ आपका कार्य सफल होगा I

राम रक्षा स्त्रोत से पानी सिद्ध करके रोगी को पिलाया जा सकता है परन्तु पानी को सिद्ध करने कि विधि अलग है I इसके लिए ताम्बे के बर्तन को केवल हाथ में पकड़ कर रखना है और अपनी दृष्टि पानी में रखें और महसूस करें कि आपकी सारी शक्ति पानी में जा रही है I इस समय अपना ध्यान श्री राम की स्तुति में लगाये रखें I मन्त्र बोलते समय प्रयास करें कि आपको हर वाक्य का अर्थ ज्ञात रहे I

राम रक्षा स्त्रोत को किसी भी पुस्तक विक्रेता से प्राप्त किया जा सकता है I पाठकों के लिए विडियो ऊपर दिया गया है I आशा है कि पाठक लाभान्वित होंगे I

जय श्री राम I

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो अभी तक आप लोग महाकाव्य श्री रामचरितमानस का बालकाण्ड के 
• मंगलाचरण
• गुरु वंदना
• ब्राह्मण-संत वंदना
• खल वंदना
• संत-असंत वंदना
• रामरूप से जीवमात्र की वंदना
• तुलसीदासजी की दीनता और राम भक्तिमयी कविता की महिमा
• कवि वंदना
तक के श्लोक,दोहा,चौपाइ, छंद के भावार्थ सहित जान सके है अब आगे आप सब मित्रो को आगे 
नीचे दीये गये निम्मलिखित घटनाओ को देख,पढ,और असान शब्दो मे समझ सकेगे ! बस आप सबकी उपस्थिति प्रार्थनीय है …………धन्यवाद

आने वाले घटनाक्रम इस प्रकार है 
• वाल्मीकि, वेद, ब्रह्मा, देवता, शिव, पार्वती आदि की वंदना
• श्री सीताराम-धाम-परिकर वंदना
• श्री नाम वंदना और नाम महिमा
• श्री रामगुण और श्री रामचरित्* की महिमा
• मानस निर्माण की तिथि
• मानस का रूपक और माहात्म्य
• याज्ञवल्क्य-भरद्वाज संवाद तथा प्रयाग माहात्म्य
• सती का भ्रम, श्री रामजी का ऐश्वर्य और सती का खेद
• शिवजी द्वारा सती का त्याग, शिवजी की समाधि
• सती का दक्ष यज्ञ में जाना
• पति के अपमान से दुःखी होकर सती का योगाग्नि से जल जाना, दक्ष यज्ञ विध्वंस
• पार्वती का जन्म और तपस्या
• श्री रामजी का शिवजी से विवाह के लिए अनुरोध
• सप्तर्षियों की परीक्षा में पार्वतीजी का महत्व
• कामदेव का देवकार्य के लिए जाना और भस्म होना
• रति को वरदान
• देवताओं का शिवजी से ब्याह के लिए प्रार्थना करना, सप्तर्षियों का पार्वती के पास जाना
• शिवजी की विचित्र बारात और विवाह की तैयारी
• शिवजी का विवाह
• शिव-पार्वती संवाद
• अवतार के हेतु
• नारद का अभिमान और माया का प्रभाव
• विश्वमोहिनी का स्वयंवर, शिवगणों को तथा भगवान्* को शाप और नारद का मोहभंग
• मनु-शतरूपा तप एवं वरदान
• प्रतापभानु की कथा
• रावणादिका जन्म, तपस्या और उनका ऐश्वर्य तथा अत्याचार
• पृथ्वी और देवतादि की करुण पुकार
• भगवान्* का वरदान
• राजा दशरथ का पुत्रेष्टि यज्ञ, रानियों का गर्भवती होना
• श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद
• विश्वामित्र का राजा दशरथ से राम-लक्ष्मण को माँगना, ताड़का वध
• विश्वामित्र-यज्ञ की रक्षा
• अहल्या उद्धार
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सहित विश्वामित्र का जनकपुर में प्रवेश
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण को देखकर जनकजी की प्रेम मुग्धता
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण का जनकपुर निरीक्षण
• पुष्पवाटिका-निरीक्षण, सीताजी का प्रथम दर्शन, श्री सीता-रामजी का परस्पर दर्शन
• श्री सीताजी का पार्वती पूजन एवं वरदान प्राप्ति तथा राम-लक्ष्मण संवाद
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सहित विश्वामित्र का यज्ञशाला में प्रवेश
• श्री सीताजी का यज्ञशाला में प्रवेश
• बंदीजनों द्वारा जनकप्रतिज्ञा की घोषणा, राजाओं से धनुष न उठना, जनक की निराशाजनक वाणी
• श्री लक्ष्मणजी का क्रोध
• धनुषभंग
• जयमाला पहनाना, परशुराम का आगमन व क्रोध
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण और परशुराम-संवाद
• दशरथजी के पास जनकजी का दूत भेजना, अयोध्या से बारात का प्रस्थान
• बारात का जनकपुर में आना और स्वागतादि
• श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई
• बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद
• श्री रामचरित्* सुनने-गाने की महिमा

----------


## calvitf

> *अगर आप सदस्यगण चाहें तो बिना अर्थ लिखे .....
> सूत्र को बढाने में अपना योगदान दूँ तो मैं हाज़िर हूँ* *
> 
> –*–*–
> सो0-बंदउँ मुनि पद कंजु रामायन जेहिं निरमयउ।
> सखर सुकोमल मंजु दोष रहित दूषन सहित।।14(घ)।।
> बंदउँ चारिउ बेद भव बारिधि बोहित सरिस।
> जिन्हहि न सपनेहुँ खेद बरनत रघुबर बिसद जसु।।14(ङ)।।
> बंदउँ बिधि पद रेनु भव सागर जेहि कीन्ह जहँ।
> ...





> अगर किसी को भी एतराज़ है तो बताएं .........
> या यूँ आगे पोस्ट करती जाऊं...................


मित्र राम दरबार मे राममय बनने पर स्वागत और बधाई ………………………




> जय सिया राम!!!!!!!!!!


जै जै सियाराम

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र राम दरबार मे राममय बनने पर स्वागत और बधाई ………………………



धन्यवाद जी.

अब आगे कि रामायण अर्थ रहित ...


बोल सियावर रामचन्द्र जी की जय....
पवन सूत वीर हनुमान जी की जय...

----------


## calvitf

> *राम बाण है राम रक्षा स्त्रोत* 
> *राम रक्षा स्त्रोत की विधि*
> 
> जय श्री राम I


मित्र बहुत अच्छी जानकारी राम भक्तो को प्रसाद के रुप मे बाँट रहे है 
:salut: :salut::salut:

----------


## Kamal Ji

*–*–*–
**पुनि बंदउँ सारद सुरसरिता। जुगल पुनीत मनोहर चरिता।।
मज्जन पान पाप हर एका। कहत सुनत एक हर अबिबेका।।
गुर पितु मातु महेस भवानी। प्रनवउँ दीनबंधु दिन दानी।।
सेवक स्वामि सखा सिय पी के। हित निरुपधि सब बिधि तुलसीके।।
कलि बिलोकि जग हित हर गिरिजा। साबर मंत्र जाल जिन्ह सिरिजा।।
अनमिल आखर अरथ न जापू। प्रगट प्रभाउ महेस प्रतापू।।
सो उमेस मोहि पर अनुकूला। करिहिं कथा मुद मंगल मूला।।
सुमिरि सिवा सिव पाइ पसाऊ। बरनउँ रामचरित चित चाऊ।।
भनिति मोरि सिव कृपाँ बिभाती। ससि समाज मिलि मनहुँ सुराती।।
जे एहि कथहि सनेह समेता। कहिहहिं सुनिहहिं समुझि सचेता।।
होइहहिं राम चरन अनुरागी। कलि मल रहित सुमंगल भागी।।**
दो0-सपनेहुँ साचेहुँ मोहि पर जौं हर गौरि पसाउ।
   तौ फुर होउ जो कहेउँ सब भाषा भनिति प्रभाउ।।15।।
 –*–*–
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*–*–*–
**बंदउँ अवध पुरी अति पावनि। सरजू सरि कलि कलुष नसावनि।।
प्रनवउँ पुर नर नारि बहोरी। ममता जिन्ह पर प्रभुहि न थोरी।।
सिय निंदक अघ ओघ नसाए। लोक बिसोक बनाइ बसाए।।
बंदउँ कौसल्या दिसि प्राची। कीरति जासु सकल जग माची।।
प्रगटेउ जहँ रघुपति ससि चारू। बिस्व सुखद खल कमल तुसारू।।
दसरथ राउ सहित सब रानी। सुकृत सुमंगल मूरति मानी।।
करउँ प्रनाम करम मन बानी। करहु कृपा सुत सेवक जानी।।
जिन्हहि बिरचि बड़ भयउ बिधाता। महिमा अवधि राम पितु माता।।**
सो0-बंदउँ अवध भुआल सत्य प्रेम जेहि राम पद।
    बिछुरत दीनदयाल प्रिय तनु तृन इव परिहरेउ।।16।।
–*–*–
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*–*–*–

**प्रनवउँ परिजन सहित बिदेहू। जाहि राम पद गूढ़ सनेहू।।
जोग भोग महँ राखेउ गोई। राम बिलोकत प्रगटेउ सोई।।
प्रनवउँ प्रथम भरत के चरना। जासु नेम ब्रत जाइ न बरना।।
राम  चरन पंकज मन जासू। लुबुध मधुप इव तजइ न पासू।।
बंदउँ लछिमन पद जलजाता। सीतल सुभग भगत सुख दाता।।
रघुपति कीरति बिमल पताका। दंड समान भयउ जस जाका।।
सेष सहस्त्रसीस जग कारन। जो अवतरेउ भूमि भय टारन।।
सदा सो सानुकूल रह मो पर। कृपासिंधु सौमित्रि गुनाकर।।
रिपुसूदन पद कमल नमामी। सूर सुसील भरत अनुगामी।।
महावीर बिनवउँ हनुमाना। राम जासु जस आप बखाना।।**
सो0-प्रनवउँ पवनकुमार खल बन पावक ग्यानधन।
    जासु हृदय आगार बसहिं राम सर चाप धर।।17।।

–*–*–
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*–*–*–

**कपिपति रीछ निसाचर राजा। अंगदादि जे कीस समाजा।।
बंदउँ सब के चरन सुहाए। अधम सरीर राम जिन्ह पाए।।
रघुपति चरन उपासक जेते। खग मृग सुर नर असुर समेते।।
बंदउँ पद सरोज सब केरे। जे बिनु काम राम के चेरे।।
सुक सनकादि भगत मुनि नारद। जे मुनिबर बिग्यान बिसारद।।
प्रनवउँ सबहिं धरनि धरि सीसा। करहु कृपा जन जानि मुनीसा।।
जनकसुता जग जननि जानकी। अतिसय प्रिय करुना निधान की।।
ताके जुग पद कमल मनावउँ। जासु कृपाँ निरमल मति पावउँ।।
पुनि मन बचन कर्म रघुनायक। चरन कमल बंदउँ सब लायक।।
राजिवनयन धरें धनु सायक। भगत बिपति भंजन सुख दायक।।**

दो0-गिरा अरथ जल बीचि सम कहिअत भिन्न न भिन्न।
   बदउँ सीता राम पद जिन्हहि परम प्रिय खिन्न।।18।।

 –*–*–
*

----------


## Badtameez

जय सीता हनु लछमन रामा।
गौरी शिव गनपति परनामा।।
जय यहु सुत्र के पालनहारा।
जय आगंतुक देत बिचारा।।
.
भावार्थ-
सीता माता, भगवान राम,हनुमान, लक्ष्मण जी की जय। पार्वती माता, शिव जी, गणेश जी को प्रणाम। इस सूत्र को चलाने वाले (धवल) की जय। यहाँ आकर अपने विचार रखने वाले आगंतुकों की जय।

----------


## calvitf

> *पुनि बंदउँ सारद सुरसरिता। जुगल पुनीत मनोहर चरिता।।
> *





> *बंदउँ अवध पुरी अति पावनि। सरजू सरि कलि कलुष नसावनि।।
> *





> *प्रनवउँ परिजन सहित बिदेहू। जाहि राम पद गूढ़ सनेहू।।
> *





> *कपिपति रीछ निसाचर राजा। अंगदादि जे कीस समाजा।।
> *


मित्र अगर आपके पास अर्थ सहित राम का गुणगान क्रमानुषार है  तो करे अन्यथा नही 
हाँ अगर पुरषोत्तम श्री राम जी के संदर्भ मे अन्य रचना स्वरचित कविता राय 
आलोचना (संक्षेप मे) से अवगत करा सकते है
मुझे आशा है आप राम दरबार मे सहयोग की भावना से पधारेगें……………॥इत  ॥

----------


## calvitf

> .
> भावार्थ-
> सीता माता, भगवान राम,हनुमान, लक्ष्मण जी की जय। पार्वती माता, शिव जी, गणेश जी को प्रणाम। इस सूत्र को चलाने वाले (धवल) की जय। यहाँ आकर अपने विचार रखने वाले आगंतुकों की जय।


मित्र 
मेरी जयकरा मत बोलवाओ मित्र मै इसलायक नही हु मेरे भाई

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र 
> मेरी जयकरा मत बोलवाओ मित्र मै इसलायक नही हु मेरे भाई


सूत्र धार सिंह भावना, करुँ उनका सत्कार।
जय करुँ मैं उस धवल की, सिर लिन्ह सुत्रहिं भार।।

----------


## calvitf

> जय करुँ मैं उस धवल की, सिर लिन्ह सुत्रहिं भार।।


आपकी खुशी की इज्जत करता हु मित्र

----------


## Badtameez

अब चलता हूँ-
जय सिया राम जय जय हनुमान!

----------


## calvitf

> अब चलता हूँ-
> जय सिया राम जय जय हनुमान!


राम राम ~~~~~~~~~शुभ-रात्रि

----------


## calvitf

####### वाल्मीकि, वेद, ब्रह्मा, देवता, शिव, पार्वती आदि की वंदना #######


सोरठा :

* बंदउँ मुनि पद कंजु रामायन जेहिं निरमयउ।
सखर सुकोमल मंजु दोष रहित दूषन सहित॥14 घ॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं उन वाल्मीकि मुनि के चरण कमलों की वंदना करता हूँ, जिन्होंने रामायण की रचना की है, जो खर (राक्षस) सहित होने पर भी (खर (कठोर) से विपरीत) बड़ी कोमल और सुंदर है तथा जो दूषण (राक्षस) सहित होने पर भी दूषण अर्थात्* दोष से रहित है॥14 (घ)


* बंदउँ चारिउ बेद भव बारिधि बोहित सरिस।
जिन्हहि न सपनेहुँ खेद बरनत रघुबर बिसद जसु॥14 ङ॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं चारों वेदों की वन्दना करता हूँ, जो संसार समुद्र के पार होने के लिए जहाज के समान हैं तथा जिन्हें श्री रघुनाथजी का निर्मल यश वर्णन करते स्वप्न में भी खेद (थकावट) नहीं होता॥14 (ङ) 


* बंदउँ बिधि पद रेनु भव सागर जेहिं कीन्ह जहँ।
संत सुधा ससि धेनु प्रगटे खल बिष बारुनी॥14च॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं ब्रह्माजी के चरण रज की वन्दना करता हूँ, जिन्होंने भवसागर बनाया है, जहाँ से एक ओर संतरूपी अमृत, चन्द्रमा और कामधेनु निकले और दूसरी ओर दुष्ट मनुष्य रूपी विष और मदिरा उत्पन्न हुए॥14 (च)


दोहा :

* बिबुध बिप्र बुध ग्रह चरन बंदि कहउँ कर जोरि।
होइ प्रसन्न पुरवहु सकल मंजु मनोरथ मोरि॥14 छ॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवता, ब्राह्मण, पंडित, ग्रह- इन सबके चरणों की वंदना करके हाथ जोड़कर कहता हूँ कि आप प्रसन्न होकर मेरे सारे सुंदर मनोरथों को पूरा करें॥14 (छ)


चौपाई :

* पुनि बंदउँ सारद सुरसरिता। जुगल पुनीत मनोहर चरिता॥
मज्जन पान पाप हर एका। कहत सुनत एक हर अबिबेका॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर मैं सरस्वती और देवनदी गंगाजी की वंदना करता हूँ। दोनों पवित्र और मनोहर चरित्र वाली हैं। एक (गंगाजी) स्नान करने और जल पीने से पापों को हरती है और दूसरी (सरस्वतीजी) गुण और यश कहने और सुनने से अज्ञान का नाश कर देती है॥1॥


* गुर पितु मातु महेस भवानी। प्रनवउँ दीनबंधु दिन दानी॥
सेवक स्वामि सखा सिय पी के। हित निरुपधि सब बिधि तुलसी के॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री महेश और पार्वती को मैं प्रणाम करता हूँ, जो मेरे गुरु और माता-पिता हैं, जो दीनबन्धु और नित्य दान करने वाले हैं, जो सीतापति श्री रामचन्द्रजी के सेवक, स्वामी और सखा हैं तथा मुझ तुलसीदास का सब प्रकार से कपटरहित (सच्चा) हित करने वाले हैं॥2॥


* कलि बिलोकि जग हित हर गिरिजा। साबर मंत्र जाल जिन्ह सिरिजा॥
अनमिल आखर अरथ न जापू। प्रगट प्रभाउ महेस प्रतापू॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जिन शिव-पार्वती ने कलियुग को देखकर, जगत के हित के लिए, शाबर मन्त्र समूह की रचना की, जिन मंत्रों के अक्षर बेमेल हैं, जिनका न कोई ठीक अर्थ होता है और न जप ही होता है, तथापि श्री शिवजी के प्रताप से जिनका प्रभाव प्रत्यक्ष है॥3॥ 


* सो उमेस मोहि पर अनुकूला। करिहिं कथा मुद मंगल मूला॥
सुमिरि सिवा सिव पाइ पसाऊ। बस्नउँ रामचरित चित चाऊ॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वे उमापति शिवजी मुझ पर प्रसन्न होकर (श्री रामजी की) इस कथा को आनन्द और मंगल की मूल (उत्पन्न करने वाली) बनाएँगे। इस प्रकार पार्वतीजी और शिवजी दोनों का स्मरण करके और उनका प्रसाद पाकर मैं चाव भरे चित्त से श्री रामचरित्र का वर्णन करता हूँ॥4॥


* भनिति मोरि सिव कृपाँ बिभाती। ससि समाज मिलि मनहुँ सुराती॥
जे एहि कथहि सनेह समेता। कहिहहिं सुनिहहिं समुझि सचेता॥5॥ 
होइहहिं राम चरन अनुरागी। कलि मल रहित सुमंगल भागी॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरी कविता श्री शिवजी की कृपा से ऐसी सुशोभित होगी, जैसी तारागणों के सहित चन्द्रमा के साथ रात्रि शोभित होती है, जो इस कथा को प्रेम सहित एवं सावधानी के साथ समझ-बूझकर कहें-सुनेंगे, वे कलियुग के पापों से रहित और सुंदर कल्याण के भागी होकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों के प्रेमी बन जाएँगे॥5-6॥ 


दोहा :

* सपनेहुँ साचेहुँ मोहि पर जौं हर गौरि पसाउ।
तौ फुर होउ जो कहेउँ सब भाषा भनिति प्रभाउ॥15॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि मु्झ पर श्री शिवजी और पार्वतीजी की स्वप्न में भी सचमुच प्रसन्नता हो, तो मैंने इस भाषा कविता का जो प्रभाव कहा है, वह सब सच हो॥15॥


*श्री सीताराम-धाम-परिकर वंदना अगले पेज पर*

----------


## Badtameez

जय राम जी की!

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

शुभ प्रभात.........


मित्रो, 

आशा है आप सबका दिन मंगल माय होगा..........

----------


## sunitasa

*जय श्री राम चन्द्र जी की 
जय माता सीता की 
जय पवनसुत हनुमान जी की 
  सुख हाड ले  भागी  शठ ,स्वान निरखि मृगराज !
जिस  तरह से एक कुत्ता शेर को देख कर सुखी हड्डी का टुकड़ा यह सोच कर भाग  जाता है की शेर इस सुखी हड्डी को मुझसे छीन लेगा ! इसी तरह इन्द्र देव ने  नारद के तपस्या करने पर सोचा की नारद जी मेरे इन्द्रासन के लिए घोर तपस्या  कर रहे है !  तुलसीदास बाबा ने यहाँ शेर बताया है नारद जी को , सुखी हड्डी  बताया है इन्द्रासन को , और कुत्ता कहा है इन्द्र को ! कितने महान विचार है  तुलसीदास जी के !
यानि इन्सान सब कुछ अपनी जागीर समझता है जबकि पल का भरोसा नहीं , कब क्या  हो जाये ,राम का नाम ही सत्य है और इस संसार में सब कुछ नाशवान है ! किसी  ज्ञानी जन ने कहा है की 
तन कोई छूता नहीं,चेतन निकलने के बाद !
फेंक देते फूल ज्यो , खुशबु निकलने के बाद !!
अज जो करते किलोले , खेलते है साथ में !
 कल वो ही डरेंगे इस तन से, जीवन निकलने के बाद !!
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

सपनेहुँ साचेहुँ मोहि पर जौं हर गौरि पसाउ।
तौ फुर होउ जो कहेउँ सब भाषा भनिति प्रभाउ॥
*! जय श्री राम !*

----------


## calvitf

> जय राम जी की!


जय श्री राम




> शुभ प्रभात.........
> शुप्रभात~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> मित्रो, 
> 
> आशा है आप सबका दिन मंगल माय होगा..........





> सपनेहुँ साचेहुँ मोहि पर जौं हर गौरि पसाउ।
> तौ फुर होउ जो कहेउँ सब भाषा भनिति प्रभाउ॥
> *! जय श्री राम !*


जय राम

----------


## calvitf

> *जय श्री राम चन्द्र जी की 
> जय माता सीता की 
> जय पवनसुत हनुमान जी की 
> सुख हाड ले भागी शठ ,स्वान निरखि मृगराज !
> जिस तरह से एक कुत्ता शेर को देख कर सुखी हड्डी का टुकड़ा यह सोच कर भाग जाता है की शेर इस सुखी हड्डी को मुझसे छीन लेगा ! इसी तरह इन्द्र देव ने नारद के तपस्या करने पर सोचा की नारद जी मेरे इन्द्रासन के लिए घोर तपस्या कर रहे है ! तुलसीदास बाबा ने यहाँ शेर बताया है नारद जी को , सुखी हड्डी बताया है इन्द्रासन को , और कुत्ता कहा है इन्द्र को ! कितने महान विचार है तुलसीदास जी के !
> यानि इन्सान सब कुछ अपनी जागीर समझता है जबकि पल का भरोसा नहीं , कब क्या हो जाये ,राम का नाम ही सत्य है और इस संसार में सब कुछ नाशवान है ! किसी ज्ञानी जन ने कहा है की 
> तन कोई छूता नहीं,चेतन निकलने के बाद !
> फेंक देते फूल ज्यो , खुशबु निकलने के बाद !!
> अज जो करते किलोले , खेलते है साथ में !
> ...


उताम ~~~~~
बस इसी तरह साथ देते रहे ~~~~~~~~ आभार

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री सीताराम-धाम-परिकर वंदना ############## 


चौपाई :

* बंदउँ अवध पुरी अति पावनि। सरजू सरि कलि कलुष नसावनि॥
प्रनवउँ पुर नर नारि बहोरी। ममता जिन्ह पर प्रभुहि न थोरी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं अति पवित्र श्री अयोध्यापुरी और कलियुग के पापों का नाश करने वाली श्री सरयू नदी की वन्दना करता हूँ। फिर अवधपुरी के उन नर-नारियों को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जिन पर प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी की ममता थोड़ी नहीं है (अर्थात्* बहुत है)1॥


* सिय निंदक अघ ओघ नसाए। लोक बिसोक बनाइ बसाए॥
बंदउँ कौसल्या दिसि प्राची। कीरति जासु सकल जग माची॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने (अपनी पुरी में रहने वाले) सीताजी की निंदा करने वाले (धोबी और उसके समर्थक पुर-नर-नारियों) के पाप समूह को नाश कर उनको शोकरहित बनाकर अपने लोक (धाम) में बसा दिया। मैं कौशल्या रूपी पूर्व दिशा की वन्दना करता हूँ, जिसकी कीर्ति समस्त संसार में फैल रही है॥2॥


* प्रगटेउ जहँ रघुपति ससि चारू। बिस्व सुखद खल कमल तुसारू॥
दसरथ राउ सहित सब रानी। सुकृत सुमंगल मूरति मानी॥3॥
करउँ प्रनाम करम मन बानी। करहु कृपा सुत सेवक जानी॥
जिन्हहि बिरचि बड़ भयउ बिधाता। महिमा अवधि राम पितु माता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ (कौशल्या रूपी पूर्व दिशा) से विश्व को सुख देने वाले और दुष्ट रूपी कमलों के लिए पाले के समान श्री रामचन्द्रजी रूपी सुंदर चंद्रमा प्रकट हुए। सब रानियों सहित राजा दशरथजी को पुण्य और सुंदर कल्याण की मूर्ति मानकर मैं मन, वचन और कर्म से प्रणाम करता हूँ। अपने पुत्र का सेवक जानकर वे मुझ पर कृपा करें, जिनको रचकर ब्रह्माजी ने भी बड़ाई पाई तथा जो श्री रामजी के माता और पिता होने के कारण महिमा की सीमा हैं॥3-4॥


सोरठा :

* बंदउँ अवध भुआल सत्य प्रेम जेहि राम पद।
बिछुरत दीनदयाल प्रिय तनु तृन इव परिहरेउ॥16॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं अवध के राजा श्री दशरथजी की वन्दना करता हूँ, जिनका श्री रामजी के चरणों में सच्चा प्रेम था, जिन्होंने दीनदयालु प्रभु के बिछुड़ते ही अपने प्यारे शरीर को मामूली तिनके की तरह त्याग दिया॥16॥


चौपाई :

* प्रनवउँ परिजन सहित बिदेहू। जाहि राम पद गूढ़ सनेहू॥
जोग भोग महँ राखेउ गोई। राम बिलोकत प्रगटेउ सोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं परिवार सहित राजा जनकजी को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जिनका श्री रामजी के चरणों में गूढ़ प्रेम था, जिसको उन्होंने योग और भोग में छिपा रखा था, परन्तु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखते ही वह प्रकट हो गया॥1॥


* प्रनवउँ प्रथम भरत के चरना। जासु नेम ब्रत जाइ न बरना॥
राम चरन पंकज मन जासू। लुबुध मधुप इव तजइ न पासू॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*(भाइयों में) सबसे पहले मैं श्री भरतजी के चरणों को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जिनका नियम और व्रत वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता तथा जिनका मन श्री रामजी के चरणकमलों में भौंरे की तरह लुभाया हुआ है, कभी उनका पास नहीं छोड़ता॥2॥


* बंदउँ लछिमन पद जल जाता। सीतल सुभग भगत सुख दाता॥
रघुपति कीरति बिमल पताका। दंड समान भयउ जस जाका॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं श्री लक्ष्मणजी के चरण कमलों को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जो शीतल सुंदर और भक्तों को सुख देने वाले हैं। श्री रघुनाथजी की कीर्ति रूपी विमल पताका में जिनका (लक्ष्मणजी का) यश (पताका को ऊँचा करके फहराने वाले) दंड के समान हुआ॥3॥ 


* सेष सहस्रसीस जग कारन। जो अवतरेउ भूमि भय टारन॥
सदा सो सानुकूल रह मो पर। कृपासिन्धु सौमित्रि गुनाकर॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो हजार सिर वाले और जगत के कारण (हजार सिरों पर जगत को धारण कर रखने वाले) शेषजी हैं, जिन्होंने पृथ्वी का भय दूर करने के लिए अवतार लिया, वे गुणों की खान कृपासिन्धु सुमित्रानंदन श्री लक्ष्मणजी मुझ पर सदा प्रसन्न रहें॥4॥


* रिपुसूदन पद कमल नमामी। सूर सुसील भरत अनुगामी॥
महाबीर बिनवउँ हनुमाना। राम जासु जस आप बखाना॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं श्री शत्रुघ्नजी के चरणकमलों को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जो बड़े वीर, सुशील और श्री भरतजी के पीछे चलने वाले हैं। मैं महावीर श्री हनुमानजी की विनती करता हूँ, जिनके यश का श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने स्वयं (अपने श्रीमुख से) वर्णन किया है॥5॥ 


सोरठा :

* प्रनवउँ पवनकुमार खल बन पावक ग्यान घन।
जासु हृदय आगार बसहिं राम सर चाप धर॥17॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं पवनकुमार श्री हनुमान्*जी को प्रणाम करता हूँ, जो दुष्ट रूपी वन को भस्म करने के लिए अग्निरूप हैं, जो ज्ञान की घनमूर्ति हैं और जिनके हृदय रूपी भवन में धनुष-बाण धारण किए श्री रामजी निवास करते हैं॥17॥


चौपाई :

* कपिपति रीछ निसाचर राजा। अंगदादि जे कीस समाजा॥
बंदउँ सब के चरन सुहाए। अधम सरीर राम जिन्ह पाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वानरों के राजा सुग्रीवजी, रीछों के राजा जाम्बवानजी, राक्षसों के राजा विभीषणजी और अंगदजी आदि जितना वानरों का समाज है, सबके सुंदर चरणों की मैं वदना करता हूँ, जिन्होंने अधम (पशु और राक्षस आदि) शरीर में भी श्री रामचन्द्रजी को प्राप्त कर लिया॥1॥


* रघुपति चरन उपासक जेते। खग मृग सुर नर असुर समेते॥
बंदउँ पद सरोज सब केरे। जे बिनु काम राम के चेरे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पशु, पक्षी, देवता, मनुष्य, असुर समेत जितने श्री रामजी के चरणों के उपासक हैं, मैं उन सबके चरणकमलों की वंदना करता हूँ, जो श्री रामजी के निष्काम सेवक हैं॥2॥ 


* सुक सनकादि भगत मुनि नारद। जे मुनिबर बिग्यान बिसारद॥
प्रनवउँ सबहि धरनि धरि सीसा। करहु कृपा जन जानि मुनीसा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*शुकदेवजी, सनकादि, नारदमुनि आदि जितने भक्त और परम ज्ञानी श्रेष्ठ मुनि हैं, मैं धरती पर सिर टेककर उन सबको प्रणाम करता हूँ, हे मुनीश्वरों! आप सब मुझको अपना दास जानकर कृपा कीजिए॥3॥ 


* जनकसुता जग जननि जानकी। अतिसय प्रिय करुनानिधान की॥
ताके जुग पद कमल मनावउँ। जासु कृपाँ निरमल मति पावउँ॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा जनक की पुत्री, जगत की माता और करुणा निधान श्री रामचन्द्रजी की प्रियतमा श्री जानकीजी के दोनों चरण कमलों को मैं मनाता हूँ, जिनकी कृपा से निर्मल बुद्धि पाऊँ॥4॥ 


* पुनि मन बचन कर्म रघुनायक। चरन कमल बंदउँ सब लायक॥
राजीवनयन धरें धनु सायक। भगत बिपति भंजन सुखदायक॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर मैं मन, वचन और कर्म से कमलनयन, धनुष-बाणधारी, भक्तों की विपत्ति का नाश करने और उन्हें सुख देने वाले भगवान्* श्री रघुनाथजी के सर्व समर्थ चरण कमलों की वन्दना करता हूँ॥5॥ 


दोहा :

* गिरा अरथ जल बीचि सम कहिअत भिन्न न भिन्न।
बंदउँ सीता राम पद जिन्हहि परम प्रिय खिन्न॥18॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो वाणी और उसके अर्थ तथा जल और जल की लहर के समान कहने में अलग-अलग हैं, परन्तु वास्तव में अभिन्न (एक) हैं, उन श्री सीतारामजी के चरणों की मैं वंदना करता हूँ, जिन्हें दीन-दुःखी बहुत ही प्रिय हैं॥18॥


*श्री नाम वंदना और नाम महिमा > पेज 31 या लिंक दबाएँ* http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=31

*श्री रामगुण और श्री रामचरित् की महिमा >पेज 34 या लिंक दबाएँ* http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=34

----------


## 7color

> मित्रो 
> इसमे कोई शक नही कि यह श्रीरामचरितमानस नाम का सुत्र सबसे उत्तम है बस सुत्र को आगे बढाने का प्रोत्साहन नही मिला और सुत्रधार ने सुत्र को बीच से चालु किया और दो चार कदम चलने के बाद अपनी कीसी समस्या मे उलझ कर यहां से भटक गया 
> 
> मित्रो अगर आप लोग चाहो और उत्साहित करो तो हम आप लोगो को जीरो से इस पावन सुत्र को आगे ले जाने का संकल्प ले 
> बस हम आपके राय विचार ,विश्लेषण आलोचना आमंत्रित करते है और आग्रह करते है की जब भी फ़ोरम पर आवे तो दिन मे एक बार 
> अपनी चरणधुलिका जरुर यहाँ छोड़े ताकि आपकी चरण धुल अपने माथे पर लगा सकूँ


मित्र आप को हमारा पूरा सहयोग है कृपया आगे बढ़ते रहिये..................

----------


## Rated R

काफी अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है...कभी समय निकलकर इसे पूरा अवश्य पढूंगा...!!

----------


## sureshpujari3

sdhnyawad

----------


## fauji bhai

_बार बार वर मान्गेयु, हरषी देऊ श्रीरंग.
पद सरोज अनपयेनी, भक्ति सदा सत्संग.

__भावार्थ:- हे भगवन, मैं बार बार यही वर मांगता हूं की, आप यही वरदान दीजिए मुझे सदा आपके चरणों में प्रेम हो, सदा सत्संग की भक्ति हो._

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र आप को हमारा पूरा सहयोग है कृपया आगे बढ़ते रहिये..................





> काफी अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है...कभी समय निकलकर इसे पूरा अवश्य पढूंगा...!!





> sdhnyawad





> _बार बार वर मान्गेयु, हरषी देऊ श्रीरंग.
> पद सरोज अनपयेनी, भक्ति सदा सत्संग.
> 
> __भावार्थ:- हे भगवन, मैं बार बार यही वर मांगता हूं की, आप यही वरदान दीजिए मुझे सदा आपके चरणों में प्रेम हो, सदा सत्संग की भक्ति हो._


सभी मित्रो का मर्यादा पुरषोत्तम राम के दरबार मे स्वागत है

----------


## Badtameez

राम नाम केइ अक्षर दोऊ।
नहिं औषधि जासू सम कोऊ।।
जाके तन-मन रामहुँ  लागा।
सब ब्याधी सब रोगनि भागा।।
------------suresh saurabh
भावार्थ-
राम नाम का यह दो अक्षर, जिसके समान कोई औषधि नहीं है (जो रोग शीघ्र ठीक कर सके)। जिसका तन मन श्रीराम जी में लग जाता है उसका सब दु:ख, सब रोग  भाग जाता है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

जय श्री राम!
श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ मनसा स्मरामि,
श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ वचसा ग्रणामि।
श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शिरसा नमामि,
श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शरणं प्रपद्ये॥

(मित्रों हो सकता है इसमें कोई त्रुटि हो, यदि हो, तो कोई जानकार मित्र सही कर दे और आप सब मुझे क्षमा करें।)

----------


## Kamal Ji

धवल जी नमस्कार.......
मेरे द्वारा अर्थ रहित रामचरितमानस लिखना/कोई पेस्ट करना 
आपको अच्छा न लगा. कोई बात नही मैं अब गूगल बाबा  जी के 
पास जा कर देखती हूँ , शायद उनके पिटारे में हो. तब तक के लिए राम राम.

----------


## Badtameez

> जय श्री राम!
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ मनसा स्मरामि,
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ वचसा ग्रणामि।
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शिरसा नमामि,
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शरणं प्रपद्ये॥
> 
> (मित्रों हो सकता है इसमें कोई त्रुटि हो, यदि हो, तो कोई जानकार मित्र सही कर दे और आप सब मुझे क्षमा करें।)


जय हो जय हो!
संस्कृत तो मैं 8वीं तक ही पढ पाया अब सब भूल भी गया हूँ, किन्तु अब हिन्दी में अधिक रूचि रहती है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जय हो जय हो!
> संस्कृत तो मैं 8वीं तक ही पढ पाया अब सब भूल भी गया हूँ, किन्तु अब हिन्दी में अधिक रूचि रहती है।


सुरेश भाई उत्तर प्रदेश में कक्षा दस तक नहीं है क्या संस्कृत?

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई उत्तर प्रदेश में कक्षा दस तक नहीं है क्या संस्कृत?


बेन भाई!
संस्कृत दस तक अवश्य है परन्तु मैंने संस्कृत की जगह कला चुना था।

----------


## swami ji

बहोत आचा सूत्र हे आपका जी ,,,मजेदार हिंदू धर्म की  नाम हे जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जय श्री राम!
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ मनसा स्मरामि,
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ वचसा ग्रणामि।
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शिरसा नमामि,
> श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शरणं प्रपद्ये॥
> 
> (मित्रों हो सकता है इसमें कोई त्रुटि हो, यदि हो, तो कोई जानकार मित्र सही कर दे और आप सब मुझे क्षमा करें।)


यह उनके लिए है जो इस का अर्थ नही जानते.
मेरी समझ में यह है....
अगर किसी को भी त्रुटि नजर आती है वह बिना झिझाक इसमें सुधार कर दें.

श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ मनसा स्मरामि,>---मैं राम जी के चरणों को मन से ध्यान करता/करती हूँ.
श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ वचसा ग्रणामि।>---मैं राम जी के चरणों को देखकर ग्रहण  करता/करती हूँ.
 श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शिरसा नमामि,>---मैं राम जी के चरणों को सर झुका कर प्रणाम  करता/करती हूँ.
 श्री रामचन्द्र चरणौ शरणं प्रपद्ये॥>----मैं राम जी के चरणों को हृदय में पधराता ( धारण ) करता/करती हूँ. 

किसी भी त्रुटि के लिए पूर्व से क्षमा चाहती हूँ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बेन भाई!
> संस्कृत दस तक अवश्य है परन्तु मैंने संस्कृत की जगह कला चुना था।


संस्कृत कोई भूलने वाला विषय तो नही है

----------


## Badtameez

> संस्कृत कोई भूलने वाला विषय तो नही है


किसी भी विषय से पूर्णतया विमुख हो जाया जाय तथा उसे स्मरण करने का प्रयास भी न किया जाय तो स्वभाविक रूप से भूल जाना कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं है। 
यह मैं स्वयं के सम्बन्ध में कह रहा हूँ चूँकि मेरी बुद्धि अल्प भी है अत: मैं श्रीराम जी से तीव्र बुद्धि की प्रार्थना करता हूँ।
पाँचवीं तक मैंने संस्कृत बिल्कुल भी नहीं पढा। 6 से 8 तक पढा था वो भी बेमन से।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई!
> संस्कृत दस तक अवश्य है परन्तु मैंने संस्कृत की जगह कला चुना था।


अरे भाया! म्हारे राजस्थाण मेँ तो, सगळी भाषावाँ री मायड़ भाषा, मतळब कि आ संस्कृत भाषा, दसवीँ कक्षा तक पढणी जरूरी होवे है।
मनचाया विषय रो चुणाव करणे री आजादी तो दसवीँ पास करणे रे पछे मिळे है।

----------


## diliprai

*इससे जरूर जारी रखे मित्र 
ये यो बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है ,जितना हो सके श्रीरामचरितमानस के बारे मे ज्ञान दे 
*

----------


## Jayeshh

मित्रो मेरी सभी सदस्यों से दरख्वास्त है की बिन्जरुरी पोस्टिंग यहाँ मत  कीजिये........ सिर्फ धवल जी की रामायण को अगर आगे बढ़ने दिया जाए तो सूत्र  में दिलचस्पी ज्यादा रहेगी.... ये तो चौपाल जैसा बनता जा रहा है...... यदि  कोई त्रुटी हो या कुछ सत्संग की बातें ही हो तो अवश्य चर्चा  कीजिये............. सिर्फ जय हो.... अच्छा है ऐसा कहने के लिए नहीं....  मानता हूँ आप मेरे कहने का मतलब समझ गए होंगे..... अगर कुछ बुरा लगे तो  क्षमा चाहता हूँ..........धन्यवाद..........  .

----------


## calvitf

> राम नाम का यह दो अक्षर, जिसके समान कोई औषधि नहीं है (जो रोग शीघ्र ठीक कर सके)। जिसका तन मन श्रीराम जी में लग जाता है उसका सब दु:ख, सब रोग भाग जाता है।





> जय श्री राम!
> 
> (मित्रों हो सकता है इसमें कोई त्रुटि हो, यदि हो, तो कोई जानकार मित्र सही कर दे और आप सब मुझे क्षमा करें।)


उत्तम चर्चा~~~~~~~



> धवल जी नमस्कार.......
> मेरे द्वारा अर्थ रहित रामचरितमानस लिखना/कोई पेस्ट करना 
> आपको अच्छा न लगा. कोई बात नही मैं अब गूगल बाबा जी के 
> पास जा कर देखती हूँ , शायद उनके पिटारे में हो. तब तक के लिए राम राम.


मित्र मैने देखा की भावना जी ने जिस भाव से सुत्र की सुरवात किया था 
मैने उसी गति उसी भाव से कोशिश किया है यह मित्रो समझने मे जल्दी आ जायेगा
भावार्थ लिखने व सवांरने सजाने मे मुझे भी सावधानी के साथ मेहनत करनी पड़ रही है 
मित्र पूरी रामचरितमानस इस तरह से लिखने में मुझे लगता है की कई महीने लग जायेगे
मेरा उद्देश है की पुरा का पूरा यह काव्य क्रमवार भावार्थ सहित यहां पर रहे



> बहोत आचा सूत्र हे आपका जी ,,,मजेदार हिंदू धर्म की नाम हे जी


हिन्दु, मुस्लिम, सिक्ख, इसाई आपस मे सब भाई-भाई सभी धर्मों के भगवान एक है रुप अलग अलग है 



> *इससे जरूर जारी रखे मित्र 
> ये यो बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है ,जितना हो सके श्रीरामचरितमानस के बारे मे ज्ञान दे 
> *


राम जी के गुणों से ज्ञान लेने यहा प्रतिदिन आना होगा ~~~~~~जय हो

----------


## calvitf

> मित्रो मेरी सभी सदस्यों से दरख्वास्त है की बिना जरुरी पोस्टिंग यहाँ मत कीजिये........ सिर्फ धवल जी की रामायण को अगर आगे बढ़ने दिया जाए तो सूत्र में दिलचस्पी ज्यादा रहेगी.... ये तो चौपाल जैसा बनता जा रहा है...... यदि कोई त्रुटी हो या कुछ सत्संग की बातें ही हो तो अवश्य चर्चा कीजिये............. सिर्फ जय हो.... अच्छा है ऐसा कहने के लिए नहीं.... मानता हूँ आप मेरे कहने का मतलब समझ गए होंगे..... अगर कुछ बुरा लगे तो क्षमा चाहता हूँ..........धन्यवाद..........  .


मित्रो राम जी के एक सेवक की बातो पर भी ध्यान देना चाहिए ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्रों मैं श्री रामचरित मानस के निर्माण तिथि के बारे मेन जानकारी देने की दुशाहस कर रहा हूँ । कोई गलती होगी तो क्षमा करना।

मानस निर्माण की तिथि

सादर सिवहि नाइ अब माथा। बरनउँ बिसद राम गुन गाथा॥
संबत सोरह सै एकतीसा। करउँ कथा हरि पद धरि सीसा॥1॥

भावार्थ:-अब मैं आदरपूर्वक श्री शिवजी को सिर नवाकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुणों की निर्मल कथा कहता हूँ। श्री हरि के चरणों पर सिर रखकर संवत्* 1631 में इस कथा का आरंभ करता हूँ॥2॥

नौमी भौम बार मधुमासा। अवधपुरीं यह चरित प्रकासा॥
जेहि दिन राम जनम श्रुति गावहिं। तीरथ सकल जहाँ चलि आवहिं॥2॥

भावार्थ:-चैत्र मास की नवमी तिथि मंगलवार को श्री अयोध्याजी में यह चरित्र प्रकाशित हुआ। जिस दिन श्री रामजी का जन्म होता है, वेद कहते हैं कि उस दिन सारे तीर्थ वहाँ (श्री अयोध्याजी में) चले आते हैं॥3॥

असुर नाग खग नर मुनि देवा। आइ करहिं रघुनायक सेवा॥
जन्म महोत्सव रचहिं सुजाना। करहिं राम कल कीरति गाना॥4॥

भावार्थ:-असुर-नाग, पक्षी, मनुष्य, मुनि और देवता सब अयोध्याजी में आकर श्री रघुनाथजी की सेवा करते हैं। बुद्धिमान लोग जन्म का महोत्सव मनाते हैं और श्री रामजी की सुंदर कीर्ति का गान करते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

मज्जहिं सज्जन बृंद बहु पावन सरजू नीर।
जपहिं राम धरि ध्यान उर सुंदर स्याम सरीर॥5॥

भावार्थ:-सज्जनों के बहुत से समूह उस दिन श्री सरयूजी के पवित्र जल में स्नान करते हैं और हृदय में सुंदर श्याम शरीर श्री रघुनाथजी का ध्यान करके उनके नाम का जप करते हैं॥34॥

चौपाई :

दरस परस मज्जन अरु पाना। हरइ पाप कह बेद पुराना॥
नदी पुनीत अमित महिमा अति। कहि न सकइ सारदा बिमल मति॥6॥

भावार्थ:-वेद-पुराण कहते हैं कि श्री सरयूजी का दर्शन, स्पर्श, स्नान और जलपान पापों को हरता है। यह नदी बड़ी ही पवित्र है, इसकी महिमा अनन्त है, जिसे विमल बुद्धि वाली सरस्वतीजी भी नहीं कह सकतीं॥1॥

राम धामदा पुरी सुहावनि। लोक समस्त बिदित अति पावनि॥
चारि खानि जग जीव अपारा। अवध तजें तनु नहिं संसारा॥7॥

भावार्थ:-यह शोभायमान अयोध्यापुरी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के परमधाम की देने वाली है, सब लोकों में प्रसिद्ध है और अत्यन्त पवित्र है। जगत में (अण्डज, स्वेदज, उद्भिज्ज और जरायुज) चार खानि (प्रकार) के अनन्त जीव हैं, इनमें से जो कोई भी अयोध्याजी में शरीर छोड़ते हैं, वे फिर संसार में नहीं आते (जन्म-मृत्यु के चक्कर से छूटकर भगवान के परमधाम में निवास करते हैं)॥2॥

सब बिधि पुरी मनोहर जानी। सकल सिद्धिप्रद मंगल खानी॥
बिमल कथा कर कीन्ह अरंभा। सुनत नसाहिं काम मद दंभा॥8॥

भावार्थ:-इस अयोध्यापुरी को सब प्रकार से मनोहर, सब सिद्धियों की देने वाली और कल्याण की खान समझकर मैंने इस निर्मल कथा का आरंभ किया, जिसके सुनने से काम, मद और दम्भ नष्ट हो जाते हैं॥3॥

रामचरितमानस एहि नामा। सुनत श्रवन पाइअ बिश्रामा॥
मन करि बिषय अनल बन जरई। होई सुखी जौं एहिं सर परई॥9॥

भावार्थ:-इसका नाम रामचरित मानस है, जिसके कानों से सुनते ही शांति मिलती है। मन रूपी हाथी विषय रूपी दावानल में जल रहा है, वह यदि इस रामचरित मानस रूपी सरोवर में आ पड़े तो सुखी हो जाए॥4॥

रामचरितमानस मुनि भावन। बिरचेउ संभु सुहावन पावन॥
त्रिबिध दोष दुख दारिद दावन। कलि कुचालि कुलि कलुष नसावन॥10॥

भावार्थ:-यह रामचरित मानस मुनियों का प्रिय है, इस सुहावने और पवित्र मानस की शिवजी ने रचना की। यह तीनों प्रकार के दोषों, दुःखों और दरिद्रता को तथा कलियुग की कुचालों और सब पापों का नाश करने वाला है॥5॥

रचि महेस निज मानस राखा। पाइ सुसमउ सिवा सन भाषा॥
तातें रामचरितमानस बर। धरेउ नाम हियँ हेरि हरषि हर॥11॥

भावार्थ:-श्री महादेवजी ने इसको रचकर अपने मन में रखा था और सुअवसर पाकर पार्वतीजी से कहा। इसी से शिवजी ने इसको अपने हृदय में देखकर और प्रसन्न होकर इसका सुंदर ‘रामचरित मानस’ नाम रखा॥6॥

कहउँ कथा सोइ सुखद सुहाई। सादर सुनहु सुजन मन लाई॥12॥

भावार्थ:-मैं उसी सुख देने वाली सुहावनी रामकथा को कहता हूँ, हे सज्जनों! आदरपूर्वक मन लगाकर इसे सुनिए॥7॥

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्र calvitf सबसे पहले यह बतायें की आप 

 Originally Posted by *Jayeshh*  

				कैसे लिखते है या ये कैसे आता है । दूसरी चीज क्या मैं आपकी राम कथा को आगे बढ़ाने का प्रयास करूँ ?

----------


## Badtameez

मिश्रा जी को धन्यवाद! सवत् 1631 (अर्थात सन् 1574 ई0) में मुगल शासक अकबर का शासनकाल था।

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र calvitf सबसे पहले यह बतायें की आप 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Jayeshh*  
> 
>                 कैसे लिखते है या ये कैसे आता है । दूसरी चीज क्या मैं आपकी राम कथा को आगे बढ़ाने का प्रयास करूँ ?


मित्र किसी टिप्पड़ी को जोड़ कर लिखना है तो टिप्पडी के नीचे reply with quote पर क्लिक करे और [/QUOTE] के बाद लेख पोस्ट करे 
बस  और हा अपना संदेश बाक्स खाली करते रहे व्यक्तिगत संदेश पर जाकर प्राप्त संदेश को खोले और मिटाए

----------


## BP Mishra

बालकाण्ड      
श्री नाम वंदना और नाम महिमा 

चौपाई : *बंदउँ नाम राम रघुबर को। हेतु कृसानु भानु हिमकर को॥        
बिधि हरि हरमय बेद प्रान सो। अगुन अनूपम गुन निधान सो॥1॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*मैं श्री रघुनाथजी के नाम ‘राम’ की वंदना  करता हूँ, जो कृशानु (अग्नि), भानु (सूर्य) और हिमकर (चन्द्रमा) का हेतु  अर्थात्* ‘र’ ‘आ’ और ‘म’ रूप से बीज है। वह ‘राम’ नाम ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और  शिवरूप है। वह वेदों का प्राण है, निर्गुण, उपमारहित और गुणों का भंडार  है॥1॥ 
*महामंत्र जोइ जपत महेसू। कासीं मुकुति हेतु उपदेसू॥        
महिमा जासु जान गनराऊ। प्रथम पूजिअत नाम प्रभाऊ॥2॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*जो महामंत्र है, जिसे महेश्वर श्री शिवजी  जपते हैं और उनके द्वारा जिसका उपदेश काशी में मुक्ति का कारण है तथा जिसकी  महिमा को गणेशजी जानते हैं, जो इस ‘राम’ नाम के प्रभाव से ही सबसे पहले  पूजे जाते हैं॥2॥ 
*जान आदिकबि नाम प्रतापू। भयउ सुद्ध करि उलटा जापू॥        
सहस नाम सम सुनि सिव बानी। जपि जेईं पिय संग भवानी॥3॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*आदिकवि श्री वाल्मीकिजी रामनाम के प्रताप को  जानते हैं, जो उल्टा नाम (‘मरा’, ‘मरा’) जपकर पवित्र हो गए। श्री शिवजी के  इस वचन को सुनकर कि एक राम-नाम सहस्र नाम के समान है, पार्वतीजी सदा अपने  पति (श्री शिवजी) के साथ राम-नाम का जप करती रहती हैं॥3॥
*हरषे हेतु हेरि हर ही को। किय भूषन तिय भूषन ती को॥        
नाम प्रभाउ जान सिव नीको। कालकूट फलु दीन्ह अमी को॥4॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*नाम के प्रति पार्वतीजी के हृदय की ऐसी  प्रीति देखकर श्री शिवजी हर्षित हो गए और उन्होंने स्त्रियों में भूषण रूप  (पतिव्रताओं में शिरोमणि) पार्वतीजी को अपना भूषण बना लिया। (अर्थात्*  उन्हें अपने अंग में धारण करके अर्धांगिनी बना लिया)। नाम के प्रभाव को  श्री शिवजी भलीभाँति जानते हैं, जिस (प्रभाव) के कारण कालकूट जहर ने उनको  अमृत का फल दिया॥4॥ 
दोहा : *बरषा रितु रघुपति भगति तुलसी सालि सुदास।        
राम नाम बर बरन जुग सावन भादव मास॥19॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी की भक्ति वर्षा ऋतु है,  तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि उत्तम सेवकगण धान हैं और ‘राम’ नाम के दो सुंदर  अक्षर सावन-भादो के महीने हैं॥19॥
चौपाई :  *आखर मधुर मनोहर दोऊ। बरन बिलोचन जन जिय जोऊ॥        
ससुमिरत सुलभ सुखद सब काहू। लोक लाहु परलोक निबाहू॥1॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*दोनों अक्षर मधुर और मनोहर हैं, जो वर्णमाला  रूपी शरीर के नेत्र हैं, भक्तों के जीवन हैं तथा स्मरण करने में सबके लिए  सुलभ और सुख देने वाले हैं और जो इस लोक में लाभ और परलोक में निर्वाह करते  हैं (अर्थात्* भगवान के दिव्य धाम में दिव्य देह से सदा भगवत्सेवा में  नियुक्त रखते हैं।)॥1॥
*कहत सुनत सुमिरत सुठि नीके। राम लखन सम प्रिय तुलसी के॥        
बरनत बरन प्रीति बिलगाती। ब्रह्म जीव सम सहज सँघाती॥2॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*ये कहने, सुनने और स्मरण करने में बहुत ही  अच्छे (सुंदर और मधुर) हैं, तुलसीदास को तो श्री राम-लक्ष्मण के समान  प्यारे हैं। इनका (‘र’ और ‘म’ का) अलग-अलग वर्णन करने में प्रीति बिलगाती  है (अर्थात बीज मंत्र की दृष्टि से इनके उच्चारण, अर्थ और फल में भिन्नता  दिख पड़ती है), परन्तु हैं ये जीव और ब्रह्म के समान स्वभाव से ही साथ रहने  वाले (सदा एक रूप और एक रस),॥2॥ 
*नर नारायन सरिस सुभ्राता। जग पालक बिसेषि जन त्राता॥        
भगति सुतिय कल करन बिभूषन। जग हित हेतु बिमल बिधु पूषन॥3॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*ये दोनों अक्षर नर-नारायण के समान सुंदर भाई  हैं, ये जगत का पालन और विशेष रूप से भक्तों की रक्षा करने वाले हैं। ये  भक्ति रूपिणी सुंदर स्त्री के कानों के सुंदर आभूषण (कर्णफूल) हैं और जगत  के हित के लिए निर्मल चन्द्रमा और सूर्य हैं॥3॥ 
*स्वाद तोष सम सुगति सुधा के। कमठ सेष सम धर बसुधा के॥        
जन मन मंजु कंज मधुकर से। जीह जसोमति हरि हलधर से॥4॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*ये सुंदर गति (मोक्ष) रूपी अमृत के स्वाद और  तृप्ति के समान हैं, कच्छप और शेषजी के समान पृथ्वी के धारण करने वाले हैं,  भक्तों के मन रूपी सुंदर कमल में विहार करने वाले भौंरे के समान हैं और  जीभ रूपी यशोदाजी के लिए श्री कृष्ण और बलरामजी के समान (आनंद देने वाले)  हैं॥4॥ 
दोहा : 

*एकु छत्रु एकु मुकुटमनि सब बरननि पर जोउ।        
तुलसी रघुबर नाम के बरन बिराजत दोउ॥20॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- श्री रघुनाथजी के नाम  के दोनों अक्षर बड़ी शोभा देते हैं, जिनमें से एक (रकार) छत्ररूप (रेफ र्)  से और दूसरा (मकार) मुकुटमणि (अनुस्वार) रूप से सब अक्षरों के ऊपर है॥20॥
*चौपाई :* 

*समुझत सरिस नाम अरु नामी। प्रीति परसपर प्रभु अनुगामी॥        
नाम रूप दुइ ईस उपाधी। अकथ अनादि सुसामुझि साधी॥1॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*समझने में नाम और नामी दोनों एक से हैं,  किन्तु दोनों में परस्पर स्वामी और सेवक के समान प्रीति है (अर्थात्* नाम  और नामी में पूर्ण एकता होने पर भी जैसे स्वामी के पीछे सेवक चलता है, उसी  प्रकार नाम के पीछे नामी चलते हैं। प्रभु श्री रामजी अपने ‘राम’ नाम का ही  अनुगमन करते हैं (नाम लेते ही वहाँ आ जाते हैं)। नाम और रूप दोनों ईश्वर की  उपाधि हैं, ये (भगवान के नाम और रूप) दोनों अनिर्वचनीय हैं, अनादि हैं और  सुंदर (शुद्ध भक्तियुक्त) बुद्धि से ही इनका (दिव्य अविनाशी) स्वरूप जानने  में आता है॥1॥
*को बड़ छोट कहत अपराधू। सुनि गुन भेदु समुझिहहिं साधू॥        
देखिअहिं रूप नाम आधीना। रूप ग्यान नहिं नाम बिहीना॥2॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*इन (नाम और रूप) में कौन बड़ा है, कौन छोटा,  यह कहना तो अपराध है। इनके गुणों का तारतम्य (कमी-बेशी) सुनकर साधु पुरुष  स्वयं ही समझ लेंगे। रूप नाम के अधीन देखे जाते हैं, नाम के बिना रूप का  ज्ञान नहीं हो सकता॥2॥ 
*रूप बिसेष नाम बिनु जानें। करतल गत न परहिं पहिचानें॥        
सुमिरिअ नाम रूप बिनु देखें। आवत हृदयँ सनेह बिसेषें॥3॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*कोई सा विशेष रूप बिना उसका नाम जाने हथेली  पर रखा हुआ भी पहचाना नहीं जा सकता और रूप के बिना देखे भी नाम का स्मरण  किया जाए तो विशेष प्रेम के साथ वह रूप हृदय में आ जाता है॥3॥
*नाम रूप गति अकथ कहानी। समुझत सुखद न परति बखानी॥        
अगुन सगुन बिच नाम सुसाखी। उभय प्रबोधक चतुर दुभाषी॥4॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*नाम और रूप की गति की कहानी (विशेषता की कथा)  अकथनीय है। वह समझने में सुखदायक है, परन्तु उसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा  सकता। निर्गुण और सगुण के बीच में नाम सुंदर साक्षी है और दोनों का यथार्थ  ज्ञान कराने वाला चतुर दुभाषिया है॥4॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*दोहा :* 

*राम नाम मनिदीप धरु जीह देहरीं द्वार।        
तुलसी भीतर बाहेरहुँ जौं चाहसि उजिआर॥21॥* *भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी  कहते हैं, यदि तू भीतर और बाहर  दोनों ओर उजाला चाहता है, तो मुख रूपी  द्वार की जीभ रूपी देहली पर रामनाम  रूपी मणि-दीपक को रख॥21॥ 
चौपाई :  *नाम जीहँ जपि जागहिं जोगी। बिरति बिरंचि प्रपंच बियोगी॥        
ब्रह्मसुखहि अनुभवहिं अनूपा। अकथ अनामय नाम न रूपा॥1॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्मा के बनाए हुए इस प्रपंच (दृश्य  जगत)  से भलीभाँति छूटे हुए वैराग्यवान्* मुक्त योगी पुरुष इस नाम को ही  जीभ से  जपते हुए (तत्व ज्ञान रूपी दिन में) जागते हैं और नाम तथा रूप से  रहित  अनुपम, अनिर्वचनीय, अनामय ब्रह्मसुख का अनुभव करते हैं॥1॥ 
*जाना चहहिं गूढ़ गति जेऊ। नाम जीहँ जपि जानहिं तेऊ॥        
साधक नाम जपहिं लय लाएँ। होहिं सिद्ध अनिमादिक पाएँ॥2॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*जो परमात्मा के गूढ़ रहस्य को (यथार्थ  महिमा  को) जानना चाहते हैं, वे (जिज्ञासु) भी नाम को जीभ से जपकर उसे जान  लेते  हैं। (लौकिक सिद्धियों के चाहने वाले अर्थार्थी) साधक लौ लगाकर नाम  का जप  करते हैं और अणिमादि (आठों) सिद्धियों को पाकर सिद्ध हो जाते हैं॥2॥  
*जपहिं नामु जन आरत भारी। मिटहिं कुसंकट होहिं सुखारी॥        
राम भगत जग चारि प्रकारा। सुकृती चारिउ अनघ उदारा॥3॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*(संकट से घबड़ाए हुए) आर्त भक्त नाम जप  करते  हैं, तो उनके बड़े भारी बुरे-बुरे संकट मिट जाते हैं और वे सुखी हो  जाते  हैं। जगत में चार प्रकार के (1- अर्थार्थी-धनादि की चाह से भजने  वाले,  2-आर्त संकट की निवृत्ति के लिए भजने वाले, 3-जिज्ञासु-भगवान को  जानने की  इच्छा से भजने वाले, 4-ज्ञानी-भगवान को तत्व से जानकर स्वाभाविक  ही प्रेम  से भजने वाले) रामभक्त हैं और चारों ही पुण्यात्मा, पापरहित और  उदार हैं॥3॥  
*चहू चतुर कहुँ नाम अधारा। ग्यानी प्रभुहि बिसेषि पिआरा॥        
चहुँ जुग चहुँ श्रुति नाम प्रभाऊ। कलि बिसेषि नहिं आन उपाऊ॥4॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*चारों ही चतुर भक्तों को नाम का ही आधार  है,  इनमें ज्ञानी भक्त प्रभु को विशेष रूप से प्रिय हैं। यों तो चारों  युगों  में और चारों ही वेदों में नाम का प्रभाव है, परन्तु कलियुग में  विशेष रूप  से है। इसमें तो (नाम को छोड़कर) दूसरा कोई उपाय ही नहीं है॥4॥ 
दोहा : 

*सकल कामना हीन जे राम भगति रस लीन।        
नाम सुप्रेम पियूष ह्रद तिन्हहुँ किए मन मीन॥22॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*जो सब प्रकार की (भोग और मोक्ष की भी)   कामनाओं से रहित और श्री रामभक्ति के रस में लीन हैं, उन्होंने भी नाम के   सुंदर प्रेम रूपी अमृत के सरोवर में अपने मन को मछली बना रखा है (अर्थात्*   वे नाम रूपी सुधा का निरंतर आस्वादन करते रहते हैं, क्षणभर भी उससे अलग   होना नहीं चाहते)॥22॥ 
चौपाई : 

*अगुन सगुन दुइ ब्रह्म सरूपा। अकथ अगाध अनादि अनूपा॥        
मोरें मत बड़ नामु दुहू तें। किए जेहिं जुग *िनज बस निज बूतें॥1॥*  *भावार्थ:-*निर्गुण  और सगुण ब्रह्म के दो स्वरूप हैं। ये  दोनों ही अकथनीय, अथाह, अनादि और  अनुपम हैं। मेरी सम्मति में नाम इन दोनों  से बड़ा है, जिसने अपने बल से  दोनों को अपने वश में कर रखा है॥1॥ 
*प्रौढ़ि सुजन जनि जानहिं जन की। कहउँ प्रतीति प्रीति रुचि मन की॥        
एकु दारुगत देखिअ एकू। पावक सम जुग ब्रह्म बिबेकू॥2॥         
उभय अगम जुग सुगम नाम तें। कहेउँ नामु बड़ ब्रह्म राम तें॥         
ब्यापकु एकु ब्रह्म अबिनासी। सत चेतन घन आनँद रासी॥3॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*सज्जनगण इस बात को मुझ दास की ढिठाई या  केवल  काव्योक्ति न समझें। मैं अपने मन के विश्वास, प्रेम और रुचि की बात  कहता  हूँ। (*िनर्गुण और सगुण) दोनों प्रकार के ब्रह्म का ज्ञान अग्नि के  समान  है। निर्गुण उस अप्रकट अग्नि के समान है, जो काठ के अंदर है, परन्तु  दिखती  नहीं और सगुण उस प्रकट अग्नि के समान है, जो प्रत्यक्ष दिखती है।        
(तत्त्वतः  दोनों एक ही हैं, केवल प्रकट-अप्रकट के भेद से भिन्न मालूम होती  हैं। इसी  प्रकार निर्गुण और सगुण तत्त्वतः एक ही हैं। इतना होने पर भी)  दोनों ही  जानने में बड़े कठिन हैं, परन्तु नाम से दोनों सुगम हो जाते हैं।  इसी से  मैंने नाम को (निर्गुण) ब्रह्म से और (सगुण) राम से बड़ा कहा है,  ब्रह्म  व्यापक है, एक है, अविनाशी है, सत्ता, चैतन्य और आनन्द की घन राशि  है॥2-3॥ 
*अस प्रभु हृदयँ अछत अबिकारी। सकल जीव जग दीन दुखारी॥        
नाम निरूपन नाम जतन तें। सोउ प्रगटत जिमि मोल रतन तें॥4॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*ऐसे विकाररहित प्रभु के हृदय में रहते भी  जगत  के सब जीव दीन और दुःखी हैं। नाम का निरूपण करके (नाम के यथार्थ  स्वरूप,  महिमा, रहस्य और प्रभाव को जानकर) नाम का जतन करने से  (श्रद्धापूर्वक नाम  जप रूपी साधन करने से) वही ब्रह्म ऐसे प्रकट हो जाता  है, जैसे रत्न के  जानने से उसका मूल्य॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

*निरगुन तें एहि भाँति बड़ नाम प्रभाउ अपार।        
कहउँ नामु बड़ राम तें निज बिचार अनुसार॥23॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार निर्गुण से नाम का प्रभाव अत्यंत बड़ा है। अब अपने विचार के अनुसार कहता हूँ, कि नाम (सगुण) राम से भी बड़ा है॥23॥ 
*चौपाई :* 

*राम भगत हित नर तनु धारी। सहि संकट किए साधु सुखारी॥        
नामु सप्रेम जपत अनयासा। भगत होहिं मुद मंगल बासा॥1॥*  *भावार्थ:-*श्री  रामचन्द्रजी ने भक्तों के हित के लिए  मनुष्य शरीर धारण करके स्वयं कष्ट  सहकर साधुओं को सुखी किया, परन्तु भक्तगण  प्रेम के साथ नाम का जप करते हुए  सहज ही में आनन्द और कल्याण के घर हो  जाते हैं॥1॥। 
*राम एक तापस तिय तारी। नाम कोटि खल कुमति सुधारी॥        
रिषि हित राम सुकेतुसुता की। सहित सेन सुत कीन्हि बिबाकी॥2॥         
सहित दोष दुख दास दुरासा। दलइ नामु जिमि रबि निसि नासा॥         
भंजेउ राम आपु भव चापू। भव भय भंजन नाम प्रतापू॥3॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने एक तपस्वी की स्त्री  (अहिल्या)  को ही तारा, परन्तु नाम ने करोड़ों दुष्टों की बिगड़ी बुद्धि को  सुधार  दिया। श्री रामजी ने ऋषि विश्वामिश्र के हित के लिए एक सुकेतु यक्ष  की  कन्या ताड़का की सेना और पुत्र (सुबाहु) सहित समाप्ति की, परन्तु नाम  अपने  भक्तों के दोष, दुःख और दुराशाओं का इस तरह नाश कर देता है जैसे  सूर्य  रात्रि का। श्री रामजी ने तो स्वयं शिवजी के धनुष को तोड़ा, परन्तु  नाम का  प्रताप ही संसार के सब भयों का नाश करने वाला है॥2-3॥ 
*दंडक बन प्रभु कीन्ह सुहावन। जन मन अमित नाम किए पावन॥        
निसिचर निकर दले रघुनंदन। नामु सकल कलि कलुष निकंदन॥4॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामजी ने (भयानक) दण्डक वन को   सुहावना बनाया, परन्तु नाम ने असंख्य मनुष्यों के मनों को पवित्र कर  दिया।  श्री रघुनाथजी ने राक्षसों के समूह को मारा, परन्तु नाम तो कलियुग  के सारे  पापों की जड़ उखाड़ने वाला है॥4॥ 

दोहा : 
*सबरी गीध सुसेवकनि सुगति दीन्हि रघुनाथ।        
नाम उधारे अमित खल बेद बिदित गुन गाथ॥24॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी ने तो शबरी, जटायु आदि  उत्तम  सेवकों को ही मुक्ति दी, परन्तु नाम ने अगनित दुष्टों का उद्धार  किया। नाम  के गुणों की कथा वेदों में प्रसिद्ध है॥24॥ 
चौपाई : 

*राम सुकंठ बिभीषन दोऊ। राखे सरन जान सबु कोऊ ॥        
नाम गरीब अनेक नेवाजे। लोक बेद बर बिरिद बिराजे॥1॥* *भावार्थ:-*श्री  रामजी ने सुग्रीव और विभीषण दोनों को ही  अपनी शरण में रखा, यह सब कोई  जानते हैं, परन्तु नाम ने अनेक गरीबों पर  कृपा की है। नाम का यह सुंदर  विरद लोक और वेद में विशेष रूप से प्रकाशित  है॥1॥ 

*राम भालु कपि कटुक बटोरा। सेतु हेतु श्रमु कीन्ह न थोरा॥        
नामु लेत भवसिन्धु सुखाहीं। करहु बिचारु सुजन मन माहीं॥2॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने तो भालू और बंदरों की सेना   बटोरी और समुद्र पर पुल बाँधने के लिए थोड़ा परिश्रम नहीं किया, परन्तु  नाम  लेते ही संसार समुद्र सूख जाता है। सज्जनगण! मन में विचार कीजिए (कि  दोनों  में कौन बड़ा है)॥2॥ 
*राम सकुल रन रावनु मारा। सीय सहित निज पुर पगु धारा॥        
राजा रामु अवध रजधानी। गावत गुन सुर मुनि बर बानी॥3॥         
सेवक सुमिरत नामु सप्रीती। बिनु श्रम प्रबल मोह दलु जीती॥         
फिरत सनेहँ मगन सुख अपनें। नाम प्रसाद सोच नहिं सपनें॥4॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने कुटुम्ब सहित रावण  को  युद्ध में मारा, तब सीता सहित उन्होंने अपने नगर (अयोध्या) में प्रवेश   किया। राम राजा हुए, अवध उनकी राजधानी हुई, देवता और मुनि सुंदर वाणी से   जिनके गुण गाते हैं, परन्तु सेवक (भक्त) प्रेमपूर्वक नाम के स्मरण मात्र से   बिना परिश्रम मोह की प्रबल सेना को जीतकर प्रेम में मग्न हुए अपने ही सुख   में विचरते हैं, नाम के प्रसाद से उन्हें सपने में भी कोई चिन्ता नहीं   सताती॥3-4॥ 
दोहा : 

*ब्रह्म राम तें नामु बड़ बर दायक बर दानि।        
रामचरित सत कोटि महँ लिय महेस जियँ जानि॥25॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार नाम (निर्गुण) ब्रह्म और  (सगुण)  राम दोनों से बड़ा है। यह वरदान देने वालों को भी वर देने वाला है।  श्री  शिवजी ने अपने हृदय में यह जानकर ही सौ करोड़ राम चरित्र में से इस  ‘राम’  नाम को (साररूप से चुनकर) ग्रहण किया है॥25॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*मासपारायण, पहला विश्राम* 

चौपाई : 
*नाम प्रसाद संभु अबिनासी। साजु अमंगल मंगल रासी॥        
सुक सनकादि सिद्ध मुनि जोगी। नाम प्रसाद ब्रह्मसुख भोगी॥1॥**भावार्थ:-*नाम   ही के प्रसाद से शिवजी अविनाशी हैं और  अमंगल वेष वाले होने पर भी मंगल  की  राशि हैं। शुकदेवजी और सनकादि सिद्ध,  मुनि, योगी गण नाम के ही प्रसाद  से  ब्रह्मानन्द को भोगते हैं॥1॥ 
*नारद जानेउ नाम प्रतापू। जग प्रिय हरि हरि हर प्रिय आपू॥        
नामु जपत प्रभु कीन्ह प्रसादू। भगत सिरोमनि भे प्रहलादू॥2॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*नारदजी ने नाम के प्रताप को जाना है। हरि    सारे संसार को प्यारे हैं, (हरि को हर प्यारे हैं) और आप (श्री नारदजी)   हरि  और हर दोनों को प्रिय हैं। नाम के जपने से प्रभु ने कृपा की, जिससे    प्रह्लाद, भक्त शिरोमणि हो गए॥2॥ 
*ध्रुवँ सगलानि जपेउ हरि नाऊँ। पायउ अचल अनूपम ठाऊँ॥        
सुमिरि पवनसुत पावन नामू। अपने बस करि राखे रामू॥3॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*ध्रुवजी ने ग्लानि से (विमाता के वचनों   से  दुःखी होकर सकाम भाव से) हरि नाम को जपा और उसके प्रताप से अचल अनुपम   स्थान  (ध्रुवलोक) प्राप्त किया। हनुमान्*जी ने पवित्र नाम का स्मरण करके   श्री  रामजी को अपने वश में कर रखा है॥3॥ 
*अपतु अजामिलु गजु गनिकाऊ। भए मुकुत हरि नाम प्रभाऊ॥        
कहौं कहाँ लगि नाम बड़ाई। रामु न सकहिं नाम गुन गाई॥4॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*नीच अजामिल, गज और गणिका (वेश्या) भी   श्री  हरि के नाम के प्रभाव से मुक्त हो गए। मैं नाम की बड़ाई कहाँ तक   कहूँ, राम  भी नाम के गुणों को नहीं गा सकते॥4॥ 
दोहा : 

*नामु राम को कलपतरु कलि कल्यान निवासु।        
जो सुमिरत भयो भाँग तें तुलसी तुलसीदासु॥26॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*कलियुग में राम का नाम कल्पतरु (मन चाहा    पदार्थ देने वाला) और कल्याण का निवास (मुक्ति का घर) है, जिसको स्मरण   करने  से भाँग सा (निकृष्ट) तुलसीदास तुलसी के समान (पवित्र) हो गया॥26॥ 
चौपाई : 

*चहुँ जुग तीनि काल तिहुँ लोका। भए नाम जपि जीव बिसोका॥        
बेद पुरान संत मत एहू। सकल सुकृत फल राम सनेहू॥1॥* *भावार्थ:-*(केवल   कलियुग की ही बात नहीं है,) चारों  युगों में, तीनों काल में और तीनों   लोकों में नाम को जपकर जीव शोकरहित हुए  हैं। वेद, पुराण और संतों का मत   यही है कि समस्त पुण्यों का फल श्री रामजी  में (या राम नाम में) प्रेम   होना है॥1॥ 
*ध्यानु प्रथम जुग मख बिधि दूजें। द्वापर परितोषत प्रभु पूजें॥        
कलि केवल मल मूल मलीना। पाप पयोनिधि जन मन मीना॥2॥*
 *भावार्थ:-*पहले (सत्य) युग में ध्यान से, दूसरे    (त्रेता) युग में यज्ञ से और द्वापर में पूजन से भगवान प्रसन्न होते हैं,    परन्तु कलियुग केवल पाप की जड़ और मलिन है, इसमें मनुष्यों का मन पाप रूपी    समुद्र में मछली बना हुआ है (अर्थात पाप से कभी अलग होना ही नहीं चाहता,    इससे ध्यान, यज्ञ और पूजन नहीं बन सकते)॥2॥ 
*नाम कामतरु काल कराला। सुमिरत समन सकल जग जाला॥        
राम नाम कलि अभिमत दाता। हित परलोक लोक पितु माता॥3॥* 
 *भावार्थ:-*ऐसे कराल (कलियुग के) काल में तो नाम ही    कल्पवृक्ष है, जो स्मरण करते ही संसार के सब जंजालों को नाश कर देने वाला    है। कलियुग में यह राम नाम मनोवांछित फल देने वाला है, परलोक का परम   हितैषी  और इस लोक का माता-पिता है (अर्थात परलोक में भगवान का परमधाम देता   है और  इस लोक में माता-पिता के समान सब प्रकार से पालन और रक्षण करता   है।)॥3॥ 
*नहिं कलि करम न भगति बिबेकू। राम नाम अवलंबन एकू॥        
कालनेमि कलि कपट निधानू। नाम सुमति समरथ हनुमानू॥4॥*
*भावार्थ:-*कलियुग में न   कर्म है, न भक्ति है और न ज्ञान  ही है, राम नाम ही एक आधार है। कपट की   खान कलियुग रूपी कालनेमि के (मारने  के) लिए राम नाम ही बुद्धिमान और समर्थ   श्री हनुमान्*जी हैं॥4॥ 
दोहा : 
*राम नाम नरकेसरी कनककसिपु कलिकाल।        
जापक जन प्रहलाद जिमि पालिहि दलि सुरसाल॥27॥**भावार्थ:-*राम   नाम श्री नृसिंह भगवान है, कलियुग  हिरण्यकशिपु है और जप करने वाले जन   प्रह्लाद के समान हैं, यह राम नाम  देवताओं के शत्रु (कलियुग रूपी दैत्य)   को मारकर जप करने वालों की रक्षा  करेगा॥27॥ 
चौपाई : 
*भायँ कुभायँ अनख आलस हूँ। नाम जपत मंगल दिसि दसहूँ॥        
सुमिरि सो नाम राम गुन गाथा। करउँ नाइ रघुनाथहि माथा॥1॥॥* *भावार्थ:-*अच्छे   भाव (प्रेम) से, बुरे भाव (बैर) से,  क्रोध से या आलस्य से, किसी तरह से   भी नाम जपने से दसों दिशाओं में कल्याण  होता है। उसी (परम कल्याणकारी)  राम  नाम का स्मरण करके और श्री रघुनाथजी को  मस्तक नवाकर मैं रामजी के  गुणों  का वर्णन करता हूँ॥1॥

----------


## BP Mishra

> मित्र किसी टिप्पड़ी को जोड़ कर लिखना है तो टिप्पडी के नीचे reply with quote पर क्लिक करे और


 के बाद लेख पोस्ट करे 
बस  और हा अपना संदेश बाक्स खाली करते रहे व्यक्तिगत संदेश पर जाकर प्राप्त संदेश को खोले और मिटाए[/QUOTE] ,मित्र reply with quote ये कहाँ पर आता है।

----------


## BP Mishra

> मित्र किसी टिप्पड़ी को जोड़ कर लिखना है तो टिप्पडी के नीचे reply with quote पर क्लिक करे और


 के बाद लेख पोस्ट करे 
बस  और हा अपना संदेश बाक्स खाली करते रहे व्यक्तिगत संदेश पर जाकर प्राप्त संदेश को खोले और मिटाए[/QUOTE] 

मित्र लगता है यही है शायद मिल गया।

----------


## calvitf

> बहुत अच्छा लगा मित्र सराहनीय प्रयास है


*मित्र बस आप सब मित्रो का आशीर्वाद मिलता रहे हा आपसे एक शिकायत है आप यहा राम दरबार मे आते है और बिना दो शब्द लिखे चले जाते है  * 




> के बाद लेख पोस्ट करे 
> बस और हा अपना संदेश बाक्स खाली करते रहे व्यक्तिगत संदेश पर जाकर प्राप्त संदेश को खोले और मिटाए


मित्र लगता है यही है शायद मिल गया।[/QUOTE]
*मित्र पोस्टिग किया मगर स्पेस, साइज, कलर का ध्यान नही दिया ~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## satyendra85

* राम नाम मणि दीप धरी , जीह देहरी द्वार !
तुलसी भीतर बाहरेही, जो चाहत उजियार !!
श्री राम जी नाम नामक मणि  को दीपक बताया है ,  बताया है जीभ को देहरी द्वार की , तुलसीदास जी कहते है की अगर अपने मन के  अन्दर उजियारा , यानि ज्ञान चाहिए तो राम नाम , नामक मणि को ह्रदय रूपी  कमरे के जीभ रूपी द्वार की देःरी पर रख लो जिस से बहार और अन्दर उजाला हो  सके , 
यानि राम नाम का स्मरण करने से जीवन के बहार और अन्दर ज्ञान का उजाला हमेशा बना रहेगा !
नाम पहरु दिवस निशि ,ध्यान तुम्हार कपाट !!
लोचन निज पद जंत्रित ,प्राण जाही कही बाट !!
 सीता जी के बारे में हनुमान जी श्री राम को  बता रहे है की प्रभु सीता माता इस तरह से है -आपका नाम स्मरण करती रहती है  ,वो पहरेदार का काम करता है ,आपके ध्यान में मग्न रहती है इसलिए आपका  ध्यान कपाट का कम करते है ,आंखे आपके चरणों में मंत्रमुग्ध है , तो बताओ  किस तरह से सीता जी के प्राण कोण से रस्ते से निकले ?
यानि सीताजी आपके नाम का स्मरण करते हुए आपके चरणों में मन लगाये है आपका धयन ही उन्हें सब दुखो को झेलने की प्रेरणा दे रहा है !
*

----------


## satyendra85

भाई ये कहना सही है की यहाँ पर राम की चर्चा ही हो परन्तु इस तरह से  रामचरित मानस का लेखन सही नहीं है , अपितु कोई भी प्रसंग यहाँ लिखना सही  रहेगा , देखा होगा की मेने यहाँ पर बाल कांड से लिखना शुरू किया , परन्तु  इसके बारे में मेने किसी विद्वान से पूछा तो उन्होंने कहा की भासा बढ करहु  में सोई , ! यानि तुलसीदास जी ने भी राम चरित मानस को भासा में बंधा है न  की इसकी रचना की है फिर हम इस के अधिकारी नहीं है की इस रचना का शुद्धिकरण  करे या पुनर्लेखन करे , इसलिए मेरी विनती है सभी बंधुओ से , बहिनों से जो  यहाँ पर पोस्ट करती है , कृपया प्रसंग के अनुसार पोस्ट करे न की क्रमानुसार  !
यदि मेरी विनती का मान रखोगे तो उचित रहेगा , ऐसा में नहीं विद्व जनों की राय है

----------


## calvitf

> भाई ये कहना सही है की यहाँ पर राम की चर्चा ही हो परन्तु इस तरह से रामचरित मानस का लेखन सही नहीं है , अपितु कोई भी प्रसंग यहाँ लिखना सही रहेगा , देखा होगा की मेने यहाँ पर बाल कांड से लिखना शुरू किया , परन्तु इसके बारे में मेने किसी विद्वान से पूछा तो उन्होंने कहा की भासा बढ करहु में सोई , ! यानि तुलसीदास जी ने भी राम चरित मानस को भासा में बंधा है न की इसकी रचना की है फिर हम इस के अधिकारी नहीं है की इस रचना का शुद्धिकरण करे या पुनर्लेखन करे , इसलिए मेरी विनती है सभी बंधुओ से , बहिनों से जो यहाँ पर पोस्ट करती है , कृपया प्रसंग के अनुसार पोस्ट करे न की क्रमानुसार !
> यदि मेरी विनती का मान रखोगे तो उचित रहेगा , ऐसा में नहीं विद्व जनों की राय है


*मित्रो श्री रामचरितमानस प्रसंग पर इस विषय पर सभी मित्रो की राय (संक्षेप मे )आमंत्रित है 

*

----------


## BP Mishra

> *मित्र पोस्टिग किया मगर स्पेस, साइज, कलर का ध्यान नही दिया ~~~~~~~~~*


 सुझाव के लिए धन्यवाद ! जय श्री राम

----------


## luckysingh

sir ji meri to bas itni si iltja hai ki kam se kam font ki size 28 ki rakhe aur  1 paragraph 1 bar me dijiye aur uska malab sidha aur kam se kam likhe, is site par upasthit mere jaise log bada aur kam dekne ke liye abhyast hai, yaha par apni vidvha sabit karenge kiske samne,
dusri bat rang birange akshar likhne ki bajaye kale me hi likhe to padhne me jyada aasani hogi

----------


## calvitf

> *मित्रो श्री रामचरितमानस प्रसंग पर इस विषय पर सभी मित्रो की राय (संक्षेप मे )आमंत्रित है 
> *


*मेरी राय है कि गोस्वामी तुलसी दास ने भी बाल्मिकि जी के रामायण का अवधी भाषा मे संवत 1631 (सन 1574) मे लिखा था 
उसके बाद लाखो करोड़ो बार तुलसी की लिखित रामायण के हर अक्षर को लिखा गया और उसके बाद जब कम्पूटर का जन्म हुआ उसमे भी वही रामायाण की कापी की गयी ! रही क्रमानुषार की बात तो जीवन मे क्रम न हो तो जीवन का उथल पुथल हो जाय जैसे हम सुबह सोकर उठते है तब हमे कब क्या करना है यह क्रम से ही चलता है पैदा होने से लेकर मरने तक सभी मे क्रम दिखता है  वैसे भगवान का गुणगान कही से भी और कही भी किया जा सकता है  
*

----------


## bawa009

जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाई ये कहना सही है की यहाँ पर राम की चर्चा ही हो परन्तु इस तरह से  रामचरित मानस का लेखन सही नहीं है , अपितु कोई भी प्रसंग यहाँ लिखना सही  रहेगा , 
>  भासा बढ करहु  में सोई , ! यानि तुलसीदास जी ने भी राम चरित मानस को भासा में बंधा है न  की इसकी रचना की है फिर हम इस के अधिकारी नहीं है की इस रचना का शुद्धिकरण  करे या पुनर्लेखन करे , इसलिए मेरी विनती है सभी बंधुओ से , बहिनों से जो  यहाँ पर पोस्ट करती है , कृपया प्रसंग के अनुसार पोस्ट करे न की क्रमानुसार  !
> यदि मेरी विनती का मान रखोगे तो उचित रहेगा , ऐसा में नहीं विद्व जनों की राय है


मित्रों! मेरे विचार से सत्य भाई का कथन बिल्कुल सही है कि गोस्वामी श्री तुलसीदास जी ने 'राम चरित्र' को 'लोकभाषा' में लिखकर केवल और केवल उसके प्रसार और ज्यादा से ज्यादा भक्तों को 'राम चरित्र' के पठन और श्रवण का लाभ मिले, इसके लिए कार्य किया है; न कि 'श्री राम चरित्र' के लेखन का।
यहाँ तक तो मैं सहमत हूँ, आगे भाई कहते हैं कि इस सूत्र में प्रभु चरित्र का लेखन हो रहा है जो सही नहीं है, तो मित्रों मैं कहना चाहता हूँ कि हम भी तो प्रभु चरित्र का प्रसार कर रहे हैं, न कि लेखन; अपितु मैं तो कहूँगा कि प्रभु चरित्र का लेखन किया ही नहीं जा सकता क्योंकि वह तो पहले से ही परमपिता ब्रह्मा जी द्वारा 'विधि के विधान' के रूप में लिखा जा चुका है और जो लिखा जा चुका है उसके पुनर्लेखन का तो प्रश्न ही पैदा नहीं होता। एक और बात सत्य भाई ने कही है कि इस सूत्र में हम प्रसंगों को रेन्डमली पोस्ट कर सकते हैं जो भी मेरे विचार से ठीक नहीं है, इतिहास को क्रमशः चलने दिया जाए, बीच की घटनाएँ प्रस्तुत करने की बजाय यह एक बेहतर विकल्प हो सकता है।

मात्र मेरे विचार हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

यदि क्रमवार ढंग से पोस्ट नहीं किया जाएगा तो पूरा तालमेल ही गङबङ हो जाएगा। हो सकता है कि एक ही प्रविष्ट का दोहराव भी हो जाये।

----------


## man-vakil

*बांटी मेरे परभु राम कथा खण्डों में,फिर बाँट दियो उनको प्रसंग,
मन में बसे उन राम नाम को कैसे बांटे, जो मिला नाम सत्संग,*

----------


## monieda

सूत्र अपने उद्देश्य से भटकता हुआ प्रतीत हो रहा है | सूत्र के पन्नो की संख्या बढ़ने से सूत्र की गति नहीं बढ़ती है दोस्तों, इसके लिए जरूरी है सूत्रगत सामग्री से सम्बंधित प्रविष्टियाँ | 
यदि सूत्रधार अथवा सूत्रचालक सूत्र को इसी दशा में आगे बढ़ाना चाहते हैं तो वे किसी भी नियामक को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश देकर  इस सूत्र के नाम में परिवर्तन करा सकते हैं | सुझाव के तौर पर " रामचरितमानस - व्याख्या और परिचर्चा" | इसी प्रकार का कोई दूसरा नाम भी रखा जा सकता है | यदि ऐसा नहीं किया गया तो सूत्र की गंभीरता और रोचकता दोनों ही समाप्त हो जायेगी और सूत्र अलोकप्रिय होकर गर्त में चला जा सकता है | शुक्रिया |

----------


## man-vakil

*ज्ञानी एह संसार महु, भांति भांति मुनि पर काग भुशुण्डी ऐका,
राम नाम बरनन सहु, बांचत बहुरि बिधि विवाद करहु अनेका,*

----------


## draculla

> सूत्र अपने उद्देश्य से भटकता हुआ प्रतीत हो रहा है | सूत्र के पन्नो की संख्या बढ़ने से सूत्र की गति नहीं बढ़ती है दोस्तों, इसके लिए जरूरी है सूत्रगत सामग्री से सम्बंधित प्रविष्टियाँ | 
> यदि सूत्रधार अथवा सूत्रचालक सूत्र को इसी दशा में आगे बढ़ाना चाहते हैं तो वे किसी भी नियामक को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश देकर  इस सूत्र के नाम में परिवर्तन करा सकते हैं | सुझाव के तौर पर " रामचरितमानस - व्याख्या और परिचर्चा" | इसी प्रकार का कोई दूसरा नाम भी रखा जा सकता है | यदि ऐसा नहीं किया गया तो सूत्र की गंभीरता और रोचकता दोनों ही समाप्त हो जायेगी और सूत्र अलोकप्रिय होकर गर्त में चला जा सकता है | शुक्रिया |


इसीलिए मैंने एक सुझाव दिया था की हर पिछले पोस्ट पर नए अपडेट वाले का पोस्ट का लिंक दें.
जिससे इतना बड़ा सूत्र भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्यों को सूत्र पढने में सुविधा प्रदान करेगा.

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा सुत्र है मित्र, जारी रखो.....

----------


## Badtameez

सुत्र अपनौ भटकत हौ राहू।
व्यर्थ अलाप करें जनु काहू।।
रामु सुचरचा रामहिं बातें।
करि मानसहूँ आगे बढ़ातें।।
.
भावार्थ-
सूत्र अपना राह भटक रहा है। लोग बेकार का वार्तालाप क्यों कर रहे हैं (मैं भी शामिल हूँ किन्तु अब नहीं करूँगा)। राम जी की सुचर्चा, राम जी की ही बातें करके रामचरितमानस को आगे बढाते (तो ठीक रहता)।

----------


## chetna9319

> मित्र 
> 
> राम जन्म, ताङका वध, सीता स्वयम्बर आदि इत्यादि प्रसंग पर पहले से बना कर रखे रहिए 1-2 दिन मे बाल्यकाण्ड शुरु करुँगा


बहुत सुंदर सार्थक प्रयास ह .............जारी रखे .......

----------


## sunitasa

सभी महानुभावो को नमस्ते !मेरी राय में जो जितना ज्ञान रखता है वो यहाँ  उतना उस ज्ञान को बनते तो सही है , इसमें क्रमश लिखने की कोई बात नहीं है ,  रामचरित मानस वो महा ग्रन्थ है जिस की हम एक चोपाई का भी सही ढंग से  व्याख्या नहीं कर सकते , फिर लेखन का तो सवाल ही पैदा नहीं होता ! अब एक  चोपाई है , सुन्दरकाण्ड में ५३/५४ दोहा के मध्य 
   जेहि पुर दहेऊ हतेउ सूत तोरा !सकल कपिन्ह मह तेहि बल थोरा !!
इसका अर्थ गीता प्रेस गोरख पुर में ये दे रखा है की जिसने आपका नगर जलाया ,और आपके पुत्र को मरा , उस में तो सब कपियों से कम बल है !
अब ये अर्थ मेरी समझ से बहार है ! में प्रति मंगलवार सुन्दर कांड का पठान  करती हु , यहाँ आकार कुछ पल के लिए मेरा ध्यान भंग हो जाता है , हालाँकि  में मानती हु की हरी अनंत हरी कथा आन्नता !
मेरा कहने का अभिप्राय ये है की यदि हम यहाँ इस ग्रन्थ का लेखन अपनी शैली  में करे और कोई अशुद्धि होती है तो बहुत ही बड़ा पाप है , यदि उसी रामचरित  मानस की नक़ल करे तो ये भी सही नहीं है , जेसा की पूर्व में कहा गया है की  ज्ञान वर्धक कोई भी एक प्रसंग को लेकर उस पर ज्ञान चर्चा करना सही रहेगा !,  वेसे जेसा भी  है राम दरबार में आना हमारा नियम रहेगा , क्यिकी अंत में  राम नाम ही साथ जायेगा , बाकि सब यही रह जायेगा !

----------


## sunitasa

एक बात में और कहना चाहूंगी की जेसे कई सदस्य कह रहे है की सूत्र भटक रहा  है , नहीं भाई बहिनों धर्म का सूत्र कभी नहीं भटकता है जो जेसी भी पोस्टिंग  करे हमें उसमे से ज्ञान की बाते ग्रहण करनी चाहिए , किसी की निंदा , करना  हमारा कर्म नहीं है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बंदउँ नाम राम रघुबर को। हेतु कृसानु भानु हिमकर को॥ 
बिधि हरि हरमय बेद प्रान सो। अगुन अनूपम गुन निधान सो
!जय श्री राम !*

----------


## Badtameez

> सभी महानुभावो को नमस्ते !मेरी राय में जो जितना ज्ञान रखता है वो यहाँ  उतना उस ज्ञान को बनते तो सही है , इसमें क्रमश लिखने की कोई बात नहीं है ,  रामचरित मानस वो महा ग्रन्थ है जिस की हम एक चोपाई का भी सही ढंग से  व्याख्या नहीं कर सकते , फिर लेखन का तो सवाल ही पैदा नहीं होता ! अब एक  चोपाई है , सुन्दरकाण्ड में ५३/५४ दोहा के मध्य 
>    जेहि पुर दहेऊ हतेउ सूत तोरा !सकल कपिन्ह मह तेहि बल थोरा !!
> इसका अर्थ गीता प्रेस गोरख पुर में ये दे रखा है की जिसने आपका नगर जलाया ,और आपके पुत्र को मरा , उस में तो सब कपियों से कम बल है !
> अब ये अर्थ मेरी समझ से बहार है ! में प्रति मंगलवार सुन्दर कांड का पठान  करती हु , यहाँ आकार कुछ पल के लिए मेरा ध्यान भंग हो जाता है , हालाँकि  में मानती हु की हरी अनंत हरी कथा आन्नता !
> मेरा कहने का अभिप्राय ये है की यदि हम यहाँ इस ग्रन्थ का लेखन अपनी शैली  में करे और कोई अशुद्धि होती है तो बहुत ही बड़ा पाप है , यदि उसी रामचरित  मानस की नक़ल करे तो ये भी सही नहीं है , जेसा की पूर्व में कहा गया है की  ज्ञान वर्धक कोई भी एक प्रसंग को लेकर उस पर ज्ञान चर्चा करना सही रहेगा !,  वेसे जेसा भी  है राम दरबार में आना हमारा नियम रहेगा , क्यिकी अंत में  राम नाम ही साथ जायेगा , बाकि सब यही रह जायेगा !


 गीताप्रेस वालों ने जो अर्थ बताया है उसमें समस्या क्या है बहन? 
इस अर्थ में यही तो कहा गया है कि सब कपीयों में से इस कपि (हनुमान) का बल थोङा है अर्थात् राम जी की सेना में ऐसे भी वानर हैं जो हनुमान से भी अधिक शक्तिशाली हैं।

----------


## BP Mishra

> गीताप्रेस वालों ने जो अर्थ बताया है उसमें समस्या क्या है बहन? 
> इस अर्थ में यही तो कहा गया है कि सब कपीयों में से इस कपि (हनुमान) का बल थोङा है अर्थात् राम जी की सेना में ऐसे भी वानर हैं जो हनुमान से भी अधिक शक्तिशाली हैं।


बिल्कुल सही बात आपने काही है मित्र । श्री राम चरित मानस मे वर्णित किसी भी चौपाई का पूरा अर्थ उसके पहले या बाद की चौपाई पढ़ने पीआर स्पष्ट होता है।

----------


## BP Mishra

> गीताप्रेस वालों ने जो अर्थ बताया है उसमें समस्या क्या है बहन? 
> इस अर्थ में यही तो कहा गया है कि सब कपीयों में से इस कपि (हनुमान) का बल थोङा है अर्थात् राम जी की सेना में ऐसे भी वानर हैं जो हनुमान से भी अधिक शक्तिशाली हैं।


बिल्कुल सही बात आपने कही है मित्र । श्री राम चरित मानस मे वर्णित किसी  भी चौपाई का पूरा अर्थ उसके पहले या बाद की चौपाई पढ़ने पर स्पष्ट होता  है।

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो को सबसे पहले ~~~~~~~~~ राम राम
आज भावाना जी को अपना सुत्र देख कर अति प्रसन्न्ता होगी की श्री रामचरितमानास नामक सुत्र पर आने वालो और अपनी राय देने वालो की संख्या मे निरन्तर व्रद्धि हो रही है मेरी ओर से सभी लोगो का राम दरबार मे अभिनन्दन है 
मित्र आप लोगो ने पंडित बीपी मिश्रा द्वारा श्री नाम वंदना और नाम महिमा को पढा अब श्री रामगुण और श्री रामचरित्* की महिमा का आनन्द लेगे  बाद मे सुत्र चालक विचारो पर मंत्रणा करेगे

----------


## Badtameez

> बिल्कुल सही बात आपने कही है मित्र । श्री राम चरित मानस मे वर्णित किसी  भी चौपाई का पूरा अर्थ उसके पहले या बाद की चौपाई पढ़ने पर स्पष्ट होता  है।


आपकी बात सत्य है मिश्रा जी।

----------


## calvitf

########### श्री रामगुण और श्री रामचरित् की महिमा-1 ###########


* मोरि सुधारिहि सो सब भाँती। जासु कृपा नहिं कृपाँ अघाती॥
राम सुस्वामि कुसेवकु मोसो। निज दिसि देखि दयानिधि पोसो॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे (श्री रामजी) मेरी (बिगड़ी) सब तरह से सुधार लेंगे, जिनकी कृपा कृपा करने से नहीं अघाती। राम से उत्तम स्वामी और मुझ सरीखा बुरा सेवक! इतने पर भी उन दयानिधि ने अपनी ओर देखकर मेरा पालन किया है॥2॥ 


* लोकहुँ बेद सुसाहिब रीती। बिनय सुनत पहिचानत प्रीती॥
गनी गरीब ग्राम नर नागर। पंडित मूढ़ मलीन उजागर॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*लोक और वेद में भी अच्छे स्वामी की यही रीति प्रसिद्ध है कि वह विनय सुनते ही प्रेम को पहचान लेता है। अमीर-गरीब, गँवार-नगर निवासी, पण्डित-मूर्ख, बदनाम-यशस्वी॥3॥ 


* सुकबि कुकबि निज मति अनुहारी। नृपहि सराहत सब नर नारी॥
साधु सुजान सुसील नृपाला। ईस अंस भव परम कृपाला॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सुकवि-कुकवि, सभी नर-नारी अपनी-अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार राजा की सराहना करते हैं और साधु, बुद्धिमान, सुशील, ईश्वर के अंश से उत्पन्न कृपालु राजा-4॥


* सुनि सनमानहिं सबहि सुबानी। भनिति भगति नति गति पहिचानी॥
यह प्राकृत महिपाल सुभाऊ। जान सिरोमनि कोसलराऊ॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबकी सुनकर और उनकी वाणी, भक्ति, विनय और चाल को पहचानकर सुंदर (मीठी) वाणी से सबका यथायोग्य सम्मान करते हैं। यह स्वभाव तो संसारी राजाओं का है, कोसलनाथ श्री रामचन्द्रजी तो चतुरशिरोमणि हैं॥5॥ 


* रीझत राम सनेह निसोतें। को जग मंद मलिनमति मोतें॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी तो विशुद्ध प्रेम से ही रीझते हैं, पर जगत में मुझसे बढ़कर मूर्ख और मलिन बुद्धि और कौन होगा?6॥


दोहा : 

* सठ सेवक की प्रीति रुचि रखिहहिं राम कृपालु।
उपल किए जलजान जेहिं सचिव सुमति कपि भालु॥28 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथापि कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी मुझ दुष्ट सेवक की प्रीति और रुचि को अवश्य रखेंगे, जिन्होंने पत्थरों को जहाज और बंदर-भालुओं को बुद्धिमान मंत्री बना लिया॥28 (क)



* हौंहु कहावत सबु कहत राम सहत उपहास।
साहिब सीतानाथ सो सेवक तुलसीदास॥28 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग मुझे श्री रामजी का सेवक कहते हैं और मैं भी (बिना लज्जा-संकोच के) कहलाता हूँ (कहने वालों का विरोध नहीं करता), कृपालु श्री रामजी इस निन्दा को सहते हैं कि श्री सीतानाथजी, जैसे स्वामी का तुलसीदास सा सेवक है॥28 (ख


चौपाई : 

* अति बड़ि मोरि ढिठाई खोरी। सुनि अघ नरकहुँ नाक सकोरी॥
समुझि सहम मोहि अपडर अपनें। सो सुधि राम कीन्हि नहिं सपनें॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यह मेरी बहुत बड़ी ढिठाई और दोष है, मेरे पाप को सुनकर नरक ने भी नाक सिकोड़ ली है (अर्थात नरक में भी मेरे लिए ठौर नहीं है) यह समझकर मुझे अपने ही कल्पित डर से डर हो रहा है, किन्तु भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने तो स्वप्न में भी इस पर (मेरी इस ढिठाई और दोष पर) ध्यान नहीं दिया॥1॥ 


* सुनि अवलोकि सुचित चख चाही। भगति मोरि मति स्वामि सराही॥
कहत नसाइ होइ हियँ नीकी। रीझत राम जानि जन जी की॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वरन मेरे प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने तो इस बात को सुनकर, देखकर और अपने सुचित्त रूपी चक्षु से निरीक्षण कर मेरी भक्ति और बुद्धि की (उलटे) सराहना की, क्योंकि कहने में चाहे बिगड़ जाए (अर्थात्* मैं चाहे अपने को भगवान का सेवक कहता-कहलाता रहूँ), परन्तु हृदय में अच्छापन होना चाहिए। (हृदय में तो अपने को उनका सेवक बनने योग्य नहीं मानकर पापी और दीन ही मानता हूँ, यह अच्छापन है।) श्री रामचन्द्रजी भी दास के हृदय की (अच्छी) स्थिति जानकर रीझ जाते हैं॥2॥ 


* रहति न प्रभु चित चूक किए की। करत सुरति सय बार हिए की॥
जेहिं अघ बधेउ ब्याध जिमि बाली। फिरि सुकंठ सोइ कीन्हि कुचाली॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के चित्त में अपने भक्तों की हुई भूल-चूक याद नहीं रहती (वे उसे भूल जाते हैं) और उनके हृदय (की अच्छाई-नेकी) को सौ-सौ बार याद करते रहते हैं। जिस पाप के कारण उन्होंने बालि को व्याध की तरह मारा था, वैसी ही कुचाल फिर सुग्रीव ने चली॥3॥ 


* सोइ करतूति बिभीषन केरी। सपनेहूँ सो न राम हियँ हेरी॥
ते भरतहि भेंटत सनमाने। राजसभाँ रघुबीर बखाने॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वही करनी विभीषण की थी, परन्तु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने स्वप्न में भी उसका मन में विचार नहीं किया। उलटे भरतजी से मिलने के समय श्री रघुनाथजी ने उनका सम्मान किया और राजसभा में भी उनके गुणों का बखान किया॥4॥


दोहा : 

* प्रभु तरु तर कपि डार पर ते किए आपु समान।
तुलसी कहूँ न राम से साहिब सील निधान॥29 क॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु (श्री रामचन्द्रजी) तो वृक्ष के नीचे और बंदर डाली पर (अर्थात कहाँ मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा श्री रामजी और कहाँ पेड़ों की शाखाओं पर कूदने वाले बंदर), परन्तु ऐसे बंदरों को भी उन्होंने अपने समान बना लिया। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी सरीखे शीलनिधान स्वामी कहीं भी नहीं हैं॥29 (क)


* राम निकाईं रावरी है सबही को नीक।
जौं यह साँची है सदा तौ नीको तुलसीक॥29 ख॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे श्री रामजी! आपकी अच्छाई से सभी का भला है (अर्थात आपका कल्याणमय स्वभाव सभी का कल्याण करने वाला है) यदि यह बात सच है तो तुलसीदास का भी सदा कल्याण ही होगा॥29 (ख)


* एहि बिधि निज गुन दोष कहि सबहि बहुरि सिरु नाइ।
बरनउँ रघुबर बिसद जसु सुनि कलि कलुष नसाइ॥29 ग॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार अपने गुण-दोषों को कहकर और सबको फिर सिर नवाकर मैं श्री रघुनाथजी का निर्मल यश वर्णन करता हूँ, जिसके सुनने से कलियुग के पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं॥29 (ग)


चौपाई : 

* जागबलिक जो कथा सुहाई। भरद्वाज मुनिबरहि सुनाई॥
कहिहउँ सोइ संबाद बखानी। सुनहुँ सकल सज्जन सुखु मानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि याज्ञवल्क्यजी ने जो सुहावनी कथा मुनिश्रेष्ठ भरद्वाजजी को सुनाई थी, उसी संवाद को मैं बखानकर कहूँगा, सब सज्जन सुख का अनुभव करते हुए उसे सुनें॥1॥ 


* संभु कीन्ह यह चरित सुहावा। बहुरि कृपा करि उमहि सुनावा॥
सोइ सिव कागभुसुंडिहि दीन्हा। राम भगत अधिकारी चीन्हा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी ने पहले इस सुहावने चरित्र को रचा, फिर कृपा करके पार्वतीजी को सुनाया। वही चरित्र शिवजी ने काकभुशुण्डिजी को रामभक्त और अधिकारी पहचानकर दिया॥2॥ 


* तेहि सन जागबलिक पुनि पावा। तिन्ह पुनि भरद्वाज प्रति गावा॥
ते श्रोता बकता समसीला। सवँदरसी जानहिं हरिलीला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन काकभुशुण्डिजी से फिर याज्ञवल्क्यजी ने पाया और उन्होंने फिर उसे भरद्वाजजी को गाकर सुनाया। वे दोनों वक्ता और श्रोता (याज्ञवल्क्य और भरद्वाज) समान शील वाले और समदर्शी हैं और श्री हरि की लीला को जानते हैं॥3॥ 


* जानहिं तीनि काल निज ग्याना। करतल गत आमलक समाना॥
औरउ जे हरिभगत सुजाना। कहहिं सुनहिं समुझहिं बिधि नाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे अपने ज्ञान से तीनों कालों की बातों को हथेली पर रखे हुए आँवले के समान (प्रत्यक्ष) जानते हैं। और भी जो सुजान (भगवान की लीलाओं का रहस्य जानने वाले) हरि भक्त हैं, वे इस चरित्र को नाना प्रकार से कहते, सुनते और समझते हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* मैं पुनि निज गुर सन सुनी कथा सो सूकरखेत।
समुझी नहिं तसि बालपन तब अति रहेउँ अचेत॥30 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर वही कथा मैंने वाराह क्षेत्र में अपने गुरुजी से सुनी, परन्तु उस समय मैं लड़कपन के कारण बहुत बेसमझ था, इससे उसको उस प्रकार (अच्छी तरह) समझा नहीं॥30 (क)


* श्रोता बकता ग्याननिधि कथा राम कै गूढ़।
किमि समुझौं मैं जीव जड़ कलि मल ग्रसित बिमूढ़॥30ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की गूढ़ कथा के वक्ता (कहने वाले) और श्रोता (सुनने वाले) दोनों ज्ञान के खजाने (पूरे ज्ञानी) होते हैं। मैं कलियुग के पापों से ग्रसा हुआ महामूढ़ जड़ जीव भला उसको कैसे समझ सकता था?30 ख॥

----------


## calvitf

########### श्री रामगुण और श्री रामचरित् की महिमा-2 #########

चौपाई : 

* तदपि कही गुर बारहिं बारा। समुझि परी कछु मति अनुसारा॥
भाषाबद्ध करबि मैं सोई। मोरें मन प्रबोध जेहिं होई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तो भी गुरुजी ने जब बार-बार कथा कही, तब बुद्धि के अनुसार कुछ समझ में आई। वही अब मेरे द्वारा भाषा में रची जाएगी, जिससे मेरे मन को संतोष हो॥1॥ 


* जस कछु बुधि बिबेक बल मेरें। तस कहिहउँ हियँ हरि के प्रेरें॥
निज संदेह मोह भ्रम हरनी। करउँ कथा भव सरिता तरनी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसा कुछ मुझमें बुद्धि और विवेक का बल है, मैं हृदय में हरि की प्रेरणा से उसी के अनुसार कहूँगा। मैं अपने संदेह, अज्ञान और भ्रम को हरने वाली कथा रचता हूँ, जो संसार रूपी नदी के पार करने के लिए नाव है॥2॥ 


* बुध बिश्राम सकल जन रंजनि। रामकथा कलि कलुष बिभंजनि॥
रामकथा कलि पंनग भरनी। पुनि बिबेक पावक कहुँ अरनी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*रामकथा पण्डितों को विश्राम देने वाली, सब मनुष्यों को प्रसन्न करने वाली और कलियुग के पापों का नाश करने वाली है। रामकथा कलियुग रूपी साँप के लिए मोरनी है और विवेक रूपी अग्नि के प्रकट करने के लिए अरणि (मंथन की जाने वाली लकड़ी) है, (अर्थात इस कथा से ज्ञान की प्राप्ति होती है)3॥ 


* रामकथा कलि कामद गाई। सुजन सजीवनि मूरि सुहाई॥
सोइ बसुधातल सुधा तरंगिनि। भय भंजनि भ्रम भेक भुअंगिनि॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रामकथा कलियुग में सब मनोरथों को पूर्ण करने वाली कामधेनु गौ है और सज्जनों के लिए सुंदर संजीवनी जड़ी है। पृथ्वी पर यही अमृत की नदी है, जन्म-मरण रूपी भय का नाश करने वाली और भ्रम रूपी मेंढकों को खाने के लिए सर्पिणी है॥4॥ 


* असुर सेन सम नरक निकंदिनि। साधु बिबुध कुल हित गिरिनंदिनि॥
संत समाज पयोधि रमा सी। बिस्व भार भर अचल छमा सी॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यह रामकथा असुरों की सेना के समान नरकों का नाश करने वाली और साधु रूप देवताओं के कुल का हित करने वाली पार्वती (दुर्गा) है। यह संत-समाज रूपी क्षीर समुद्र के लिए लक्ष्मीजी के समान है और सम्पूर्ण विश्व का भार उठाने में अचल पृथ्वी के समान है॥5॥ 


* जम गन मुहँ मसि जग जमुना सी। जीवन मुकुति हेतु जनु कासी॥
रामहि प्रिय पावनि तुलसी सी। तुलसिदास हित हियँ हुलसी सी॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यमदूतों के मुख पर कालिख लगाने के लिए यह जगत में यमुनाजी के समान है और जीवों को मुक्ति देने के लिए मानो काशी ही है। यह श्री रामजी को पवित्र तुलसी के समान प्रिय है और तुलसीदास के लिए हुलसी (तुलसीदासजी की माता) के समान हृदय से हित करने वाली है॥6॥ 


* सिवप्रिय मेकल सैल सुता सी। सकल सिद्धि सुख संपति रासी॥
सदगुन सुरगन अंब अदिति सी। रघुबर भगति प्रेम परमिति सी॥7॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यह रामकथा शिवजी को नर्मदाजी के समान प्यारी है, यह सब सिद्धियों की तथा सुख-सम्पत्ति की राशि है। सद्गुण रूपी देवताओं के उत्पन्न और पालन-पोषण करने के लिए माता अदिति के समान है। श्री रघुनाथजी की भक्ति और प्रेम की परम सीमा सी है॥7॥ 


दोहा : 

* रामकथा मंदाकिनी चित्रकूट चित चारु।
तुलसी सुभग सनेह बन सिय रघुबीर बिहारु॥31॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि रामकथा मंदाकिनी नदी है, सुंदर (निर्मल) चित्त चित्रकूट है और सुंदर स्नेह ही वन है, जिसमें श्री सीतारामजी विहार करते हैं॥31॥ 


चौपाई : 

* रामचरित चिंतामति चारू। संत सुमति तिय सुभग सिंगारू॥
जग मंगल गुनग्राम राम के। दानि मुकुति धन धरम धाम के॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का चरित्र सुंदर चिन्तामणि है और संतों की सुबुद्धि रूपी स्त्री का सुंदर श्रंगार है। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुण-समूह जगत् का कल्याण करने वाले और मुक्ति, धन, धर्म और परमधाम के देने वाले हैं॥1॥ 


* सदगुर ग्यान बिराग जोग के। बिबुध बैद भव भीम रोग के॥
जननि जनक सिय राम प्रेम के। बीज सकल ब्रत धरम नेम के॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ज्ञान, वैराग्य और योग के लिए सद्गुरु हैं और संसार रूपी भयंकर रोग का नाश करने के लिए देवताओं के वैद्य (अश्विनीकुमार) के समान हैं। ये श्री सीतारामजी के प्रेम के उत्पन्न करने के लिए माता-पिता हैं और सम्पूर्ण व्रत, धर्म और नियमों के बीज हैं॥2॥ 


* समन पाप संताप सोक के। प्रिय पालक परलोक लोक के॥
सचिव सुभट भूपति बिचार के। कुंभज लोभ उदधि अपार के॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पाप, संताप और शोक का नाश करने वाले तथा इस लोक और परलोक के प्रिय पालन करने वाले हैं। विचार (ज्ञान) रूपी राजा के शूरवीर मंत्री और लोभ रूपी अपार समुद्र के सोखने के लिए अगस्त्य मुनि हैं॥3॥ 


* काम कोह कलिमल करिगन के। केहरि सावक जन मन बन के॥
अतिथि पूज्य प्रियतम पुरारि के। कामद घन दारिद दवारि के॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*भक्तों के मन रूपी वन में बसने वाले काम, क्रोध और कलियुग के पाप रूपी हाथियों को मारने के लिए सिंह के बच्चे हैं। शिवजी के पूज्य और प्रियतम अतिथि हैं और दरिद्रता रूपी दावानल के बुझाने के लिए कामना पूर्ण करने वाले मेघ हैं॥4॥ 


* मंत्र महामनि बिषय ब्याल के। मेटत कठिन कुअंक भाल के॥
हरन मोह तम दिनकर कर से। सेवक सालि पाल जलधर से॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विषय रूपी साँप का जहर उतारने के लिए मन्त्र और महामणि हैं। ये ललाट पर लिखे हुए कठिनता से मिटने वाले बुरे लेखों (मंद प्रारब्ध) को मिटा देने वाले हैं। अज्ञान रूपी अन्धकार को हरण करने के लिए सूर्य किरणों के समान और सेवक रूपी धान के पालन करने में मेघ के समान हैं॥5॥ 


* अभिमत दानि देवतरु बर से। सेवत सुलभ सुखद हरि हर से॥
सुकबि सरद नभ मन उडगन से। रामभगत जन जीवन धन से॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मनोवांछित वस्तु देने में श्रेष्ठ कल्पवृक्ष के समान हैं और सेवा करने में हरि-हर के समान सुलभ और सुख देने वाले हैं। सुकवि रूपी शरद् ऋतु के मन रूपी आकाश को सुशोभित करने के लिए तारागण के समान और श्री रामजी के भक्तों के तो जीवन धन ही हैं॥6॥ 


* सकल सुकृत फल भूरि भोग से। जग हित निरुपधि साधु लोग से॥
सेवक मन मानस मराल से। पावन गंग तरंग माल से॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सम्पूर्ण पुण्यों के फल महान भोगों के समान हैं। जगत का छलरहित (यथार्थ) हित करने में साधु-संतों के समान हैं। सेवकों के मन रूपी मानसरोवर के लिए हंस के समान और पवित्र करने में गंगाजी की तरंगमालाओं के समान हैं॥7॥ 


दोहा : 

* कुपथ कुतरक कुचालि कलि कपट दंभ पाषंड।
दहन राम गुन ग्राम जिमि इंधन अनल प्रचंड॥32 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के गुणों के समूह कुमार्ग, कुतर्क, कुचाल और कलियुग के कपट, दम्भ और पाखण्ड को जलाने के लिए वैसे ही हैं, जैसे ईंधन के लिए प्रचण्ड अग्नि॥32 (क)


* रामचरित राकेस कर सरिस सुखद सब काहु।
सज्जन कुमुद चकोर चित हित बिसेषि बड़ लाहु॥32 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रामचरित्र पूर्णिमा के चन्द्रमा की किरणों के समान सभी को सुख देने वाले हैं, परन्तु सज्जन रूपी कुमुदिनी और चकोर के चित्त के लिए तो विशेष हितकारी और महान लाभदायक हैं॥32 (ख


चौपाई : 

* कीन्हि प्रस्न जेहि भाँति भवानी। जेहि बिधि संकर कहा बखानी॥
सो सब हेतु कहब मैं गाई। कथा प्रबंध बिचित्र बनाई॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जिस प्रकार श्री पार्वतीजी ने श्री शिवजी से प्रश्न किया और जिस प्रकार से श्री शिवजी ने विस्तार से उसका उत्तर कहा, वह सब कारण मैं विचित्र कथा की रचना करके गाकर कहूँगा॥1॥ 


* जेहिं यह कथा सुनी नहिं होई। जनि आचरजु करै सुनि सोई॥
कथा अलौकिक सुनहिं जे ग्यानी। नहिं आचरजु करहिं अस जानी॥2॥ 
रामकथा कै मिति जग नाहीं। असि प्रतीति तिन्ह के मन माहीं॥
नाना भाँति राम अवतारा। रामायन सत कोटि अपारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसने यह कथा पहले न सुनी हो, वह इसे सुनकर आश्चर्य न करे। जो ज्ञानी इस विचित्र कथा को सुनते हैं, वे यह जानकर आश्चर्य नहीं करते कि संसार में रामकथा की कोई सीमा नहीं है (रामकथा अनंत है) उनके मन में ऐसा विश्वास रहता है। नाना प्रकार से श्री रामचन्द्रजी के अवतार हुए हैं और सौ करोड़ तथा अपार रामायण हैं॥2-3॥ 


* कलपभेद हरिचरित सुहाए। भाँति अनेक मुनीसन्ह गाए॥
करिअ न संसय अस उर आनी। सुनिअ कथा सादर रति मानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कल्पभेद के अनुसार श्री हरि के सुंदर चरित्रों को मुनीश्वरों ने अनेकों प्रकार से गया है। हृदय में ऐसा विचार कर संदेह न कीजिए और आदर सहित प्रेम से इस कथा को सुनिए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* राम अनंत अनंत गुन अमित कथा बिस्तार।
सुनि आचरजु न मानिहहिं जिन्ह कें बिमल बिचार॥33॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी अनन्त हैं, उनके गुण भी अनन्त हैं और उनकी कथाओं का विस्तार भी असीम है। अतएव जिनके विचार निर्मल हैं, वे इस कथा को सुनकर आश्चर्य नहीं मानेंगे॥3॥ 


चौपाई : 

* एहि बिधि सब संसय करि दूरी। सिर धरि गुर पद पंकज धूरी॥
पुनि सबही बिनवउँ कर जोरी। करत कथा जेहिं लाग न खोरी॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सब संदेहों को दूर करके और श्री गुरुजी के चरणकमलों की रज को सिर पर धारण करके मैं पुनः हाथ जोड़कर सबकी विनती करता हूँ, जिससे कथा की रचना में कोई दोष स्पर्श न करने पावे॥1॥


*मानस निर्माण की तिथि अगले पेज पर*

----------


## calvitf

> मित्रों! मेरे विचार से सत्य भाई का कथन बिल्कुल सही है कि गोस्वामी श्री तुलसीदास जी ने 'राम चरित्र' को 'लोकभाषा' में लिखकर केवल और केवल उसके प्रसार और ज्यादा से ज्यादा भक्तों को 'राम चरित्र' के पठन और श्रवण का लाभ मिले, इसके लिए कार्य किया है; न कि 'श्री राम चरित्र' के लेखन का।
> यहाँ तक तो मैं सहमत हूँ, आगे भाई कहते हैं कि इस सूत्र में प्रभु चरित्र का लेखन हो रहा है जो सही नहीं है, तो मित्रों मैं कहना चाहता हूँ कि हम भी तो प्रभु चरित्र का प्रसार कर रहे हैं, न कि लेखन; अपितु मैं तो कहूँगा कि प्रभु चरित्र का लेखन किया ही नहीं जा सकता क्योंकि वह तो पहले से ही परमपिता ब्रह्मा जी द्वारा 'विधि के विधान' के रूप में लिखा जा चुका है और जो लिखा जा चुका है उसके पुनर्लेखन का तो प्रश्न ही पैदा नहीं होता। एक और बात सत्य भाई ने कही है कि इस सूत्र में हम प्रसंगों को रेन्डमली पोस्ट कर सकते हैं जो भी मेरे विचार से ठीक नहीं है, इतिहास को क्रमशः चलने दिया जाए, बीच की घटनाएँ प्रस्तुत करने की बजाय यह एक बेहतर विकल्प हो सकता है।
> 
> मात्र मेरे विचार हैं।


*यानी आपके विचार से क्रमानुषार कथा चलती रहे !
*


> यदि क्रमवार ढंग से पोस्ट नहीं किया जाएगा तो पूरा तालमेल ही गङबङ हो जाएगा। हो सकता है कि एक ही प्रविष्ट का दोहराव भी हो जाये।


*क्रमनुषार का समर्थन आपका भी है 

*


> *बांटी मेरे परभु राम कथा खण्डों में,फिर बाँट दियो उनको प्रसंग,
> मन में बसे उन राम नाम को कैसे बांटे, जो मिला नाम सत्संग,*


*आप कविराज आपकी बाते गूढ होती है 
*



> सूत्र अपने उद्देश्य से भटकता हुआ प्रतीत हो रहा है | सूत्र के पन्नो की संख्या बढ़ने से सूत्र की गति नहीं बढ़ती है दोस्तों, इसके लिए जरूरी है सूत्रगत सामग्री से सम्बंधित प्रविष्टियाँ | 
> यदि सूत्रधार अथवा सूत्रचालक सूत्र को इसी दशा में आगे बढ़ाना चाहते हैं तो वे किसी भी नियामक को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश देकर इस सूत्र के नाम में परिवर्तन करा सकते हैं | सुझाव के तौर पर " रामचरितमानस - व्याख्या और परिचर्चा" | इसी प्रकार का कोई दूसरा नाम भी रखा जा सकता है | यदि ऐसा नहीं किया गया तो सूत्र की गंभीरता और रोचकता दोनों ही समाप्त हो जायेगी और सूत्र अलोकप्रिय होकर गर्त में चला जा सकता है | शुक्रिया |


*नियामक जी आपकी शंका व्यर्थ नही है परन्तु थोड़ी सी चर्चा-परिचर्चा से सुत्र को सार्थकता मिलेगी (यह मेरा व्यक्तिगत विचार है)
अभी तक भटके हुए सुत्र को गति देने की कोशिश कर रहा हु और भगवान ने चाहा तो पुरा भी होगा त्रिलोकी नाथ जी सुत्र को बढाने वालो को शक्ति प्रदान करें! सुत्र का नाम परिवर्तन पर मै कुछ नही कह सकता क्योकि प्रभु की इच्छा से यह नाम भावना जी ने दिया है  
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सभी महानुभावो को नमस्ते !मेरी राय में जो जितना ज्ञान रखता है वो यहाँ  उतना उस ज्ञान को बनते तो सही है , इसमें क्रमश लिखने की कोई बात नहीं है ,  रामचरित मानस वो महा ग्रन्थ है जिस की हम एक चोपाई का भी सही ढंग से  व्याख्या नहीं कर सकते , फिर लेखन का तो सवाल ही पैदा नहीं होता ! अब एक  चोपाई है , सुन्दरकाण्ड में ५३/५४ दोहा के मध्य 
>    जेहि पुर दहेऊ हतेउ सूत तोरा !सकल कपिन्ह मह तेहि बल थोरा !!
> इसका अर्थ गीता प्रेस गोरख पुर में ये दे रखा है की जिसने आपका नगर जलाया ,और आपके पुत्र को मरा , उस में तो सब कपियों से कम बल है !
> अब ये अर्थ मेरी समझ से बहार है ! में प्रति मंगलवार सुन्दर कांड का पठान  करती हु , यहाँ आकार कुछ पल के लिए मेरा ध्यान भंग हो जाता है , हालाँकि  में मानती हु की हरी अनंत हरी कथा आन्नता !
> मेरा कहने का अभिप्राय ये है की यदि हम यहाँ इस ग्रन्थ का लेखन अपनी शैली  में करे और कोई अशुद्धि होती है तो बहुत ही बड़ा पाप है , यदि उसी रामचरित  मानस की नक़ल करे तो ये भी सही नहीं है , जेसा की पूर्व में कहा गया है की  ज्ञान वर्धक कोई भी एक प्रसंग को लेकर उस पर ज्ञान चर्चा करना सही रहेगा !,  वेसे जेसा भी  है राम दरबार में आना हमारा नियम रहेगा , क्यिकी अंत में  राम नाम ही साथ जायेगा , बाकि सब यही रह जायेगा !


जय सिया राम........

जिस चौपाई या दोहे को पढ़ कर केवल उसका ही अर्थ न कोन समझे अथवा केवल ऐसे ही किसी दोहे  का ही अर्थ न समझे ..वरण.......संदर्भ में कया है वह भी देखें....

जब बहु काल करिये सत् संगा;
तब ही होई सब संशय भंगा,
 केवल सत संग करने मात्र से नही लगातार, अविरल , धराप्रवाह, निरंतर.............और बहुकाल......... प्रभु का सत्संग उनका ध्यान करते रहने से प्रभु कृपा और संतों के बहुकाल संग से मन में उपजने वाले सब प्रशन सब संशय दूर हो जाते हैं.........
बिनु सत्संग विवेक न होई ;
राम कृपा बिनु सुलभ न सोयी.
और विवेक भी तभी आता है सत्संग से जो राम जी कि कृपा से सुलभ भी नही है.......और जिस पर कृपा राम जी कि होती हैवह ही इस मार्ग पर आता है दिखिए बाबाजी लिखते हैं........

जा पर कृपा राम के होई;
पांवे देई एही मार्ग सोयी.

अर्थात जिसपर उस रघुनायक कि राम जी कि कृपा होती है वही ही इस मार्ग पर आता है...... 

जय सिया राम.................

----------


## calvitf

> इसीलिए मैंने एक सुझाव दिया थाकी हर पिछले पोस्ट पर नए अपडेट वाले का पोस्ट का लिंकदें.
> जिससे इतना बड़ा सूत्र भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्यों को सूत्र पढने में सुविधा प्रदान करेगा.


*मित्र मै यह वादा पहले कर चुका हुं 10-12 प्रंसगो के बाद दिखेगा* 



> एक उम्दा सुत्र है मित्र, जारी रखो.....


मित्र ~~~ दरबार मे आने का धन्यवाद



> सुत्र अपनौ भटकत हौ राहू।
> व्यर्थ अलाप करें जनु काहू।।
> रामु सुचरचा रामहिं बातें।
> करि मानसहूँ आगे बढ़ातें।।


जय हो श्री राम चन्द्र की 



> बहुत सुंदर सार्थक प्रयास ह .............जारी रखे .......


सराहना के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

> सभी महानुभावो को नमस्ते !मेरी राय में जो जितना ज्ञान रखता है वो यहाँ उतना उस ज्ञान को बनते तो सही है , इसमें क्रमश लिखने की कोई बात नहीं है , रामचरित मानस वो महा ग्रन्थ है जिस की हम एक चोपाई का भी सही ढंग से व्याख्या नहीं कर सकते , फिर लेखन का तो सवाल ही पैदा नहीं होता ! अब एक चोपाई है , सुन्दरकाण्ड में ५३/५४ दोहा के मध्य 
> जेहि पुर दहेऊ हतेउ सूत तोरा !सकल कपिन्ह मह तेहि बल थोरा !!
> इसका अर्थ गीता प्रेस गोरख पुर में ये दे रखा है की जिसने आपका नगर जलाया ,और आपके पुत्र को मरा , उस में तो सब कपियों से कम बल है !
> अब ये अर्थ मेरी समझ से बहार है ! में प्रति मंगलवार सुन्दर कांड का पठान करती हु , यहाँ आकार कुछ पल के लिए मेरा ध्यान भंग हो जाता है , हालाँकि में मानती हु की हरी अनंत हरी कथा आन्नता !
> मेरा कहने का अभिप्राय ये है की यदि हम यहाँ इस ग्रन्थ का लेखन अपनी शैली में करे और कोई अशुद्धि होती है तो बहुत ही बड़ा पाप है , यदि उसी रामचरित मानस की नक़ल करे तो ये भी सही नहीं है , जेसा की पूर्व में कहा गया है की ज्ञान वर्धक कोई भी एक प्रसंग को लेकर उस पर ज्ञान चर्चा करना सही रहेगा !, वेसे जेसा भी है राम दरबार में आना हमारा नियम रहेगा , क्यिकी अंत में राम नाम ही साथ जायेगा , बाकि सब यही रह जायेगा !


मित्र आपको अपने बीच पाकर बहुत हर्ष महसूस कर रहा हु की चर्चा से मुझे भी थोड़ा ज्ञान मिलेगा 




> *बंदउँ नाम राम रघुबर को। हेतु कृसानु भानु हिमकर को॥ 
> बिधि हरि हरमय बेद प्रान सो। अगुन अनूपम गुन निधान सो
> !जय श्री राम !*


चाचा जी ~~~~ जय राम जी की 




> बिल्कुल सही बात आपने कही है मित्र । श्री राम चरित मानस मे वर्णित किसी भी चौपाई का पूरा अर्थ उसके पहले या बाद की चौपाई पढ़ने पर स्पष्ट होता है।


*इसी लिए क्रमवार अर्थ सहित टिप्पणी हो रही है तकी हमे और आने वाली पीढी को कुछ समझ आ सके*

----------


## calvitf

> जय सिया राम........
> जिस चौपाई या दोहे को पढ़ कर केवल उसका ही अर्थ न कोन समझे अथवा केवल ऐसे ही किसी दोहे का ही अर्थ न समझे ..वरण.......संदर्भ में कया है वह भी देखें....जब बहु काल करिये सत् संगा;
> तब ही होई सब संशय भंगा,केवल सत संग करने मात्र से नही लगातार, अविरल , धराप्रवाह, निरंतर.............और बहुकाल......... प्रभु का सत्संग उनका ध्यान करते रहने से प्रभु कृपा और संतों के बहुकाल संग से मन में उपजने वाले सब प्रशन सब संशय दूर हो जाते हैं.........बिनु सत्संग विवेक न होई ;
> राम कृपा बिनु सुलभ न सोयी.और विवेक भी तभी आता है सत्संग से जो राम जी कि कृपा से सुलभ भी नही है.......और जिस पर कृपा राम जी कि होती हैवह ही इस मार्ग पर आता है दिखिए बाबाजी लिखते हैं........जा पर कृपा राम के होई;
> पांवे देई एही मार्ग सोयी.अर्थात जिसपर उस रघुनायक कि राम जी कि कृपा होती है वही ही इस मार्ग पर आता है...... 
> जय सिया राम.................


*सतसंग मे भाग लेने का ………आभार*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मित्र मै यह वादा पहले कर चुका हुं 10-12 प्रंसगो के बाद दिखेगा* 
> 
> मित्र ~~~ दरबार मे आने का धन्यवाद
> 
> जय हो श्री राम चन्द्र की 
> 
> सराहना के लिए धन्यवाद





> मित्र आपको अपने बीच पाकर बहुत हर्ष महसूस कर रहा हु की चर्चा से मुझे भी थोड़ा ज्ञान मिलेगा 
> 
> 
> चाचा जी ~~~~ जय राम जी की 
> 
> 
> *इसी लिए क्रमवार अर्थ सहित टिप्पणी हो रही है तकी हमे और आने वाली पीढी को कुछ समझ आ सके*


बस आप इसी तरह की पोस्टिंग करके अपना और सूत्र भ्रमण करने वालों का समय नष्ट करते रहें. सूत्र देखने कि इच्छा करके आने वालों का मन भी खिन्न  करते रहें . मत बढ़ाना  सूत्र को आगे.
 बस ऐसी ही व्यर्थ की पोस्टिंग करते रहो.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *सतसंग मे भाग लेने का ………आभार*


कोई कसर मत छोड़ना. जुटे रहो इसी तरह बेकार पोस्टिंग में 
मैं भी लगता है भैंस के आगे बीन बजा रहा हूँ........
निकलता हूँ अब फोरम से ही...........

अरे भले मानुस कियों दे रहे हो रिप्लाई........ इन सबको मेरे सहित .... अपने काम ने जुट जाओ ......इश्वर सब का  भला करे........

----------


## fauji bhai

*भए प्रगट कृपाला दीनदयाला कौसल्या हितकारी,
हरषित महतारी मुनि मन हरी अभ्दुत रूप बिचारी..
लोचन अभिरामा तनु घनस्यामा निज आयुध भुज चारी,
भूषन बनमाला नयन बिसाला सोभासिंधु खरारी..

कह दुई कर जोरी अस्तुति तोरी केहि बिधि करों अनंता,
माया गुन ग्यानातीत अमाना बेद पूरण भनंता..
करुना सुख सागर सब गुन अगर जेहि गावहिं श्रुति संत,
सो मम हित लगी जन अनुरागी भयउ प्रगट श्रीकंता..*

----------


## Badtameez

रामजन्म हो गया क्या??

----------


## calvitf

> बस आप इसी तरह की पोस्टिंग करके अपना और सूत्र भ्रमण करने वालों का समय नष्ट करते रहें. सूत्र देखने कि इच्छा करके आने वालों का मन भी खिन्न करते रहें . मत बढ़ाना सूत्र को आगे.
> बस ऐसी ही व्यर्थ की पोस्टिंग करते रहो.


*मित्र मुझे टिप्पड़ी बढाने का शौक नही है इसीलिए मेरी टिप्पणी मे बहुत ही छोटे संदेश होते है धन्यवाद,आभार एक शिस्टाचार है जो एक मानव को कभी नही भुलना चाहिए मित्र यह एक महा काव्य है इसको पूरा करने मे कई महीने लग जायेगे !  धैर्य रखे !!
आने वाले दिनो मे त्वरित गति से गांतव्य से आगे वाले सुत्र पर सभी मित्र जा सकेगें*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मित्र मुझे टिप्पड़ी बढाने का शौक नही है इसीलिए मेरी टिप्पणी मे बहुत ही छोटे संदेश होते है धन्यवाद,आभार एक शिस्टाचार है जो एक मानव को कभी नही भुलना चाहिए मित्र यह एक महा काव्य है इसको पूरा करने मे कई महीने लग जायेगे !  धैर्य रखे !!
> आने वाले दिनो मे त्वरित गति से गांतव्य से आगे वाले सुत्र पर सभी मित्र जा सकेगें*


धवल जी आपको टिपण्णी बढाने के लिए नही कहा गया था. 
व्यर्थ की पोस्टिंग न करने के लिए कहा गया था.
अब आप अपनी मर्ज़ी के सभी मालिक हैं आप भी.

कबीरा तेरी झोंपड़ी गल कटियन के पास........जो करेंगे सो भरेंगे तू कियों भयो उदास.

----------


## SUNIL1107

सभी सत्संगी मित्रों का आभार एवं धन्यबाद 
"जाकी रही भावना जैसी प्रभु मूरत देखी तिन तैसी"

----------


## calvitf

########### मानस निर्माण की तिथि ###########


* सादर सिवहि नाइ अब माथा। बरनउँ बिसद राम गुन गाथा॥
संबत सोरह सै एकतीसा। करउँ कथा हरि पद धरि सीसा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब मैं आदरपूर्वक श्री शिवजी को सिर नवाकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुणों की निर्मल कथा कहता हूँ। श्री हरि के चरणों पर सिर रखकर संवत्* 1631 में इस कथा का आरंभ करता हूँ॥2॥ 


* नौमी भौम बार मधुमासा। अवधपुरीं यह चरित प्रकासा॥
जेहि दिन राम जनम श्रुति गावहिं। तीरथ सकल जहाँ चलि आवहिं॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*चैत्र मास की नवमी तिथि मंगलवार को श्री अयोध्याजी में यह चरित्र प्रकाशित हुआ। जिस दिन श्री रामजी का जन्म होता है, वेद कहते हैं कि उस दिन सारे तीर्थ वहाँ (श्री अयोध्याजी में) चले आते हैं॥3॥ 


* असुर नाग खग नर मुनि देवा। आइ करहिं रघुनायक सेवा॥
जन्म महोत्सव रचहिं सुजाना। करहिं राम कल कीरति गाना॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*असुर-नाग, पक्षी, मनुष्य, मुनि और देवता सब अयोध्याजी में आकर श्री रघुनाथजी की सेवा करते हैं। बुद्धिमान लोग जन्म का महोत्सव मनाते हैं और श्री रामजी की सुंदर कीर्ति का गान करते हैं॥4॥


दोहा : 

* मज्जहिं सज्जन बृंद बहु पावन सरजू नीर।
जपहिं राम धरि ध्यान उर सुंदर स्याम सरीर॥34॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सज्जनों के बहुत से समूह उस दिन श्री सरयूजी के पवित्र जल में स्नान करते हैं और हृदय में सुंदर श्याम शरीर श्री रघुनाथजी का ध्यान करके उनके नाम का जप करते हैं॥34॥ 


चौपाई : 

* दरस परस मज्जन अरु पाना। हरइ पाप कह बेद पुराना॥
नदी पुनीत अमित महिमा अति। कहि न सकइ सारदा बिमल मति॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वेद-पुराण कहते हैं कि श्री सरयूजी का दर्शन, स्पर्श, स्नान और जलपान पापों को हरता है। यह नदी बड़ी ही पवित्र है, इसकी महिमा अनन्त है, जिसे विमल बुद्धि वाली सरस्वतीजी भी नहीं कह सकतीं॥1॥ 


* राम धामदा पुरी सुहावनि। लोक समस्त बिदित अति पावनि॥
चारि खानि जग जीव अपारा। अवध तजें तनु नहिं संसारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह शोभायमान अयोध्यापुरी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के परमधाम की देने वाली है, सब लोकों में प्रसिद्ध है और अत्यन्त पवित्र है। जगत में (अण्डज, स्वेदज, उद्भिज्ज और जरायुज) चार खानि (प्रकार) के अनन्त जीव हैं, इनमें से जो कोई भी अयोध्याजी में शरीर छोड़ते हैं, वे फिर संसार में नहीं आते (जन्म-मृत्यु के चक्कर से छूटकर भगवान के परमधाम में निवास करते हैं)2॥ 



* सब बिधि पुरी मनोहर जानी। सकल सिद्धिप्रद मंगल खानी॥
बिमल कथा कर कीन्ह अरंभा। सुनत नसाहिं काम मद दंभा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इस अयोध्यापुरी को सब प्रकार से मनोहर, सब सिद्धियों की देने वाली और कल्याण की खान समझकर मैंने इस निर्मल कथा का आरंभ किया, जिसके सुनने से काम, मद और दम्भ नष्ट हो जाते हैं॥3॥ 


* रामचरितमानस एहि नामा। सुनत श्रवन पाइअ बिश्रामा॥
मन करि बिषय अनल बन जरई। होई सुखी जौं एहिं सर परई॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इसका नाम रामचरित मानस है, जिसके कानों से सुनते ही शांति मिलती है। मन रूपी हाथी विषय रूपी दावानल में जल रहा है, वह यदि इस रामचरित मानस रूपी सरोवर में आ पड़े तो सुखी हो जाए॥4॥ 


* रामचरितमानस मुनि भावन। बिरचेउ संभु सुहावन पावन॥
त्रिबिध दोष दुख दारिद दावन। कलि कुचालि कुलि कलुष नसावन॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह रामचरित मानस मुनियों का प्रिय है, इस सुहावने और पवित्र मानस की शिवजी ने रचना की। यह तीनों प्रकार के दोषों, दुःखों और दरिद्रता को तथा कलियुग की कुचालों और सब पापों का नाश करने वाला है॥5॥ 


* रचि महेस निज मानस राखा। पाइ सुसमउ सिवा सन भाषा॥
तातें रामचरितमानस बर। धरेउ नाम हियँ हेरि हरषि हर॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री महादेवजी ने इसको रचकर अपने मन में रखा था और सुअवसर पाकर पार्वतीजी से कहा। इसी से शिवजी ने इसको अपने हृदय में देखकर और प्रसन्न होकर इसका सुंदर 'रामचरित मानस' नाम रखा॥6॥ 


* कहउँ कथा सोइ सुखद सुहाई। सादर सुनहु सुजन मन लाई॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं उसी सुख देने वाली सुहावनी रामकथा को कहता हूँ, हे सज्जनों! आदरपूर्वक मन लगाकर इसे सुनिए॥7॥ 

*मानस का रूप और माहात्म्य व याज्ञवल्क्य-भरद्वाज संवाद तथा प्रयाग माहात्म्य अगले पेज पर*

----------


## munnuji11

रामचरितमानस पर चर्चा-परिचर्चा देख हृदय आह्लादित हुआ, राम नाम का श्रवण-मनन तो हो रहा है। बधाई हो ‘राम नाम कलि अभिमत दाता’ ............

----------


## surekha.baheti

जय श्री राम           बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो ... लगे रहो. इतनी सुन्दर व्याख्या पढ़कर मन  प्रफुल्लित हो जाता है . आपका कोटि कोटि आभार हमें इस ज्ञान से अवगत करने  के लिए


> *मित्र बस आप सब मित्रो का आशीर्वाद मिलता रहे हा आपसे एक शिकायत है आप यहा राम दरबार मे आते है और बिना दो शब्द लिखे चले जाते है  * 
> 
> 
> 
> मित्र लगता है यही है शायद मिल गया।


*मित्र पोस्टिग किया मगर स्पेस, साइज, कलर का ध्यान नही दिया ~~~~~~~~~*[/QUOTE]

----------


## calvitf

######## मानस का रूप और माहात्म्य-1 #########

दोहा : 

* जस मानस जेहि बिधि भयउ जग प्रचार जेहि हेतु।
अब सोइ कहउँ प्रसंग सब सुमिरि उमा बृषकेतु॥35॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह रामचरित मानस जैसा है, जिस प्रकार बना है और जिस हेतु से जगत में इसका प्रचार हुआ, अब वही सब कथा मैं श्री उमा-महेश्वर का स्मरण करके कहता हूँ॥35॥ 

चौपाई : 

* संभु प्रसाद सुमति हियँ हुलसी। रामचरितमानस कबि तुलसी॥
करइ मनोहर मति अनुहारी। सुजन सुचित सुनि लेहु सुधारी॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*श्री शिवजी की कृपा से उसके हृदय में सुंदर बुद्धि का विकास हुआ, जिससे यह तुलसीदास श्री रामचरित मानस का कवि हुआ। अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार तो वह इसे मनोहर ही बनाता है, किन्तु फिर भी हे सज्जनो! सुंदर चित्त से सुनकर इसे आप सुधार लीजिए॥1॥ 

* सुमति भूमि थल हृदय अगाधू। बेद पुरान उदधि घन साधू॥
बरषहिं राम सुजस बर बारी। मधुर मनोहर मंगलकारी॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर (सात्त्वकी) बुद्धि भूमि है, हृदय ही उसमें गहरा स्थान है, वेद-पुराण समुद्र हैं और साधु-संत मेघ हैं। वे (साधु रूपी मेघ) श्री रामजी के सुयश रूपी सुंदर, मधुर, मनोहर और मंगलकारी जल की वर्षा करते हैं॥2॥ 

* लीला सगुन जो कहहिं बखानी। सोइ स्वच्छता करइ मल हानी॥
प्रेम भगति जो बरनि न जाई। सोइ मधुरता सुसीतलताई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सगुण लीला का जो विस्तार से वर्णन करते हैं, वही राम सुयश रूपी जल की निर्मलता है, जो मल का नाश करती है और जिस प्रेमाभक्ति का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता, वही इस जल की मधुरता और सुंदर शीतलता है॥3॥ 

* सो जल सुकृत सालि हित होई। राम भगत जन जीवन सोई॥
मेधा महि गत सो जल पावन। सकिलि श्रवन मग चलेउ सुहावन॥4॥ 
भरेउ सुमानस सुथल थिराना। सुखद सीत रुचि चारु चिराना॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वह (राम सुयश रूपी) जल सत्कर्म रूपी धान के लिए हितकर है और श्री रामजी के भक्तों का तो जीवन ही है। वह पवित्र जल बुद्धि रूपी पृथ्वी पर गिरा और सिमटकर सुहावने कान रूपी मार्ग से चला और मानस (हृदय) रूपी श्रेष्ठ स्थान में भरकर वहीं स्थिर हो गया। वही पुराना होकर सुंदर, रुचिकर, शीतल और सुखदाई हो गया॥4-5॥

दोहा : 

* सुठि सुंदर संबाद बर बिरचे बुद्धि बिचारि।
तेइ एहि पावन सुभग सर घाट मनोहर चारि॥36॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस कथा में बुद्धि से विचारकर जो चार अत्यन्त सुंदर और उत्तम संवाद (भुशुण्डि-गरुड़, शिव-पार्वती, याज्ञवल्क्य-भरद्वाज और तुलसीदास और संत) रचे हैं, वही इस पवित्र और सुंदर सरोवर के चार मनोहर घाट हैं॥36॥ 


चौपाई : 

* सप्त प्रबंध सुभग सोपाना। ग्यान नयन निरखत मन माना॥
रघुपति महिमा अगुन अबाधा। बरनब सोइ बर बारि अगाधा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सात काण्ड ही इस मानस सरोवर की सुंदर सात सीढ़ियाँ हैं, जिनको ज्ञान रूपी नेत्रों से देखते ही मन प्रसन्न हो जाता है। श्री रघुनाथजी की निर्गुण (प्राकृतिक गुणों से अतीत) और निर्बाध (एकरस) महिमा का जो वर्णन किया जाएगा, वही इस सुंदर जल की अथाह गहराई है॥1॥ 

* राम सीय जस सलिल सुधासम। उपमा बीचि बिलास मनोरम॥
पुरइनि सघन चारु चौपाई। जुगुति मंजु मनि सीप सुहाई॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी और सीताजी का यश अमृत के समान जल है। इसमें जो उपमाएँ दी गई हैं, वही तरंगों का मनोहर विलास है। सुंदर चौपाइयाँ ही इसमें घनी फैली हुई पुरइन (कमलिनी) हैं और कविता की युक्तियाँ सुंदर मणि (मोती) उत्पन्न करने वाली सुहावनी सीपियाँ हैं॥2॥ 

* छंद सोरठा सुंदर दोहा। सोइ बहुरंग कमल कुल सोहा॥
अरथ अनूप सुभाव सुभासा। सोइ पराग मकरंद सुबासा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो सुंदर छन्द, सोरठे और दोहे हैं, वही इसमें बहुरंगे कमलों के समूह सुशोभित हैं। अनुपम अर्थ, ऊँचे भाव और सुंदर भाषा ही पराग (पुष्परज), मकरंद (पुष्परस) और सुगंध हैं॥3॥ 

* सुकृत पुंज मंजुल अलि माला। ग्यान बिराग बिचार मराला॥
धुनि अवरेब कबित गुन जाती। मीन मनोहर ते बहुभाँती॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सत्कर्मों (पुण्यों) के पुंज भौंरों की सुंदर पंक्तियाँ हैं, ज्ञान, वैराग्य और विचार हंस हैं। कविता की ध्वनि वक्रोक्ति, गुण और जाति ही अनेकों प्रकार की मनोहर मछलियाँ हैं॥4॥ 

* अरथ धरम कामादिक चारी। कहब ग्यान बिग्यान बिचारी॥
नव रस जप तप जोग बिरागा। ते सब जलचर चारु तड़ागा॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अर्थ, धर्म, काम, मोक्ष- ये चारों, ज्ञान-विज्ञान का विचार के कहना, काव्य के नौ रस, जप, तप, योग और वैराग्य के प्रसंग- ये सब इस सरोवर के सुंदर जलचर जीव हैं॥5॥ 

* सुकृती साधु नाम गुन गाना। ते बिचित्र जलबिहग समाना॥
संतसभा चहुँ दिसि अवँराई। श्रद्धा रितु बसंत सम गाई॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सुकृती (पुण्यात्मा) जनों के, साधुओं के और श्री रामनाम के गुणों का गान ही विचित्र जल पक्षियों के समान है। संतों की सभा ही इस सरोवर के चारों ओर की अमराई (आम की बगीचियाँ) हैं और श्रद्धा वसन्त ऋतु के समान कही गई है॥6॥ 

* भगति निरूपन बिबिध बिधाना। छमा दया दम लता बिताना॥
सम जम नियम फूल फल ग्याना। हरि पद रति रस बेद बखाना॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नाना प्रकार से भक्ति का निरूपण और क्षमा, दया तथा दम (इन्द्रिय निग्रह) लताओं के मण्डप हैं। मन का निग्रह, यम (अहिंसा, सत्य, अस्तेय, ब्रह्मचर्य और अपरिग्रह), नियम (शौच, संतोष, तप, स्वाध्याय और ईश्वर प्रणिधान) ही उनके फूल हैं, ज्ञान फल है और श्री हरि के चरणों में प्रेम ही इस ज्ञान रूपी फल का रस है। ऐसा वेदों ने कहा है॥7॥

* औरउ कथा अनेक प्रसंगा। तेइ सुक पिक बहुबरन बिहंगा॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस (रामचरित मानस) में और भी जो अनेक प्रसंगों की कथाएँ हैं, वे ही इसमें तोते, कोयल आदि रंग-बिरंगे पक्षी हैं॥8॥ 

दोहा : 

* पुलक बाटिका बाग बन सुख सुबिहंग बिहारु।
माली सुमन सनेह जल सींचत लोचन चारु॥37॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कथा में जो रोमांच होता है, वही वाटिका, बाग और वन है और जो सुख होता है, वही सुंदर पक्षियों का विहार है। निर्मल मन ही माली है, जो प्रेमरूपी जल से सुंदर नेत्रों द्वारा उनको सींचता है॥37॥ 

चौपाई : 

* जे गावहिं यह चरित सँभारे। तेइ एहि ताल चतुर रखवारे॥
सदा सुनहिं सादर नर नारी। तेइ सुरबर मानस अधिकारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोग इस चरित्र को सावधानी से गाते हैं, वे ही इस तालाब के चतुर रखवाले हैं और जो स्त्री-पुरुष सदा आदरपूर्वक इसे सुनते हैं, वे ही इस सुंदर मानस के अधिकारी उत्तम देवता हैं॥1॥ 

* अति खल जे बिषई बग कागा। एहि सर निकट न जाहिं अभागा॥
संबुक भेक सेवार समाना। इहाँ न बिषय कथा रस नाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो अति दुष्ट और विषयी हैं, वे अभागे बगुले और कौए हैं, जो इस सरोवर के समीप नहीं जाते, क्योंकि यहाँ (इस मानस सरोवर में) घोंघे, मेंढक और सेवार के समान विषय रस की नाना कथाएँ नहीं हैं॥2॥ 

* तेहि कारन आवत हियँ हारे। कामी काक बलाक बिचारे॥
आवत ऐहिं सर अति कठिनाई। राम कृपा बिनु आइ न जाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसी कारण बेचारे कौवे और बगुले रूपी विषयी लोग यहाँ आते हुए हृदय में हार मान जाते हैं, क्योंकि इस सरोवर तक आने में कठिनाइयाँ बहुत हैं। श्री रामजी की कृपा बिना यहाँ नहीं आया जाता॥3॥ 

* कठिन कुसंग कुपंथ कराला। तिन्ह के बचन बाघ हरि ब्याला॥
गृह कारज नाना जंजाला। ते अति दुर्गम सैल बिसाला॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*घोर कुसंग ही भयानक बुरा रास्ता है, उन कुसंगियों के वचन ही बाघ, सिंह और साँप हैं। घर के कामकाज और गृहस्थी के भाँति-भाँति के जंजाल ही अत्यंत दुर्गम बड़े-बड़े पहाड़ हैं॥4॥ 

* बन बहु बिषम मोह मद माना। नदीं कुतर्क भयंकर नाना॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मोह, मद और मान ही बहुत से बीहड़ वन हैं और नाना प्रकार के कुतर्क ही भयानक नदियाँ हैं॥5॥ 

दोहा : 

* जे श्रद्धा संबल रहित नहिं संतन्ह कर साथ।
तिन्ह कहुँ मानस अगम अति जिन्हहि न प्रिय रघुनाथ॥38॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके पास श्रद्धा रूपी राह खर्च नहीं है और संतों का साथ नहीं है और जिनको श्री रघुनाथजी प्रिय हैं, उनके लिए यह मानस अत्यंत ही अगम है। (अर्थात्* श्रद्धा, सत्संग और भगवत्प्रेम के बिना कोई इसको नहीं पा सकता)38॥

----------


## calvitf

######## मानस का रूप और माहात्म्य-2 ###########

चौपाई : 

* जौं करि कष्ट जाइ पुनि कोई। जातहिं नीद जुड़ाई होई॥
जड़ता जाड़ बिषम उर लागा। गएहुँ न मज्जन पाव अभागा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि कोई मनुष्य कष्ट उठाकर वहाँ तक पहुँच भी जाए, तो वहाँ जाते ही उसे नींद रूपी ज़ूडी आ जाती है। हृदय में मूर्खता रूपी बड़ा कड़ा जाड़ा लगने लगता है, जिससे वहाँ जाकर भी वह अभागा स्नान नहीं कर पाता॥1॥ 

* करि न जाइ सर मज्जन पाना। फिरि आवइ समेत अभिमाना।
जौं बहोरि कोउ पूछन आवा। सर निंदा करि ताहि बुझावा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उससे उस सरोवर में स्नान और उसका जलपान तो किया नहीं जाता, वह अभिमान सहित लौट आता है। फिर यदि कोई उससे (वहाँ का हाल) पूछने आता है, तो वह (अपने अभाग्य की बात न कहकर) सरोवर की निंदा करके उसे समझाता है॥2॥ 

* सकल बिघ्न ब्यापहिं नहिं तेही। राम सुकृपाँ बिलोकहिं जेही॥
सोइ सादर सर मज्जनु करई। महा घोर त्रयताप न जरई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ये सारे विघ्न उसको नहीं व्यापते (बाधा नहीं देते) जिसे श्री रामचंद्रजी सुंदर कृपा की दृष्टि से देखते हैं। वही आदरपूर्वक इस सरोवर में स्नान करता है और महान्* भयानक त्रिताप से (आध्यात्मिक, आधिदैविक, आधिभौतिक तापों से) नहीं जलता॥3॥ 

* ते नर यह सर तजहिं न काऊ। जिन्ह कें राम चरन भल भाऊ॥
जो नहाइ चह एहिं सर भाई। सो सतसंग करउ मन लाई॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके मन में श्री रामचंद्रजी के चरणों में सुंदर प्रेम है, वे इस सरोवर को कभी नहीं छोड़ते। हे भाई! जो इस सरोवर में स्नान करना चाहे, वह मन लगाकर सत्संग करे॥4॥ 

* अस मानस मानस चख चाही। भइ कबि बुद्धि बिमल अवगाही॥
भयउ हृदयँ आनंद उछाहू। उमगेउ प्रेम प्रमोद प्रबाहू॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसे मानस सरोवर को हृदय के नेत्रों से देखकर और उसमें गोता लगाकर कवि की बुद्धि निर्मल हो गई, हृदय में आनंद और उत्साह भर गया और प्रेम तथा आनंद का प्रवाह उमड़ आया॥5॥ 

*चली सुभग कबिता सरिता सो। राम बिमल जस जल भरित सो।
सरजू नाम सुमंगल मूला। लोक बेद मत मंजुल कूला॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उससे वह सुंदर कविता रूपी नदी बह निकली, जिसमें श्री रामजी का निर्मल यश रूपी जल भरा है। इस (कवितारूपिणी नदी) का नाम सरयू है, जो संपूर्ण सुंदर मंगलों की जड़ है। लोकमत और वेदमत इसके दो सुंदर किनारे हैं॥6॥ 

* नदी पुनीत सुमानस नंदिनि। कलिमल तृन तरु मूल निकंदिनि॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुंदर मानस सरोवर की कन्या सरयू नदी बड़ी पवित्र है और कलियुग के (छोटे-बड़े) पाप रूपी तिनकों और वृक्षों को जड़ से उखाड़ फेंकने वाली है॥7॥

दोहा : 

* श्रोता त्रिबिध समाज पुर ग्राम नगर दुहुँ कूल।
संतसभा अनुपम अवध सकल सुमंगल मूल॥39॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*तीनों प्रकार के श्रोताओं का समाज ही इस नदी के दोनों किनारों पर बसे हुए पुरवे, गाँव और नगर में है और संतों की सभा ही सब सुंदर मंगलों की जड़ अनुपम अयोध्याजी हैं॥39॥ 


चौपाई : 

* रामभगति सुरसरितहि जाई। मिली सुकीरति सरजु सुहाई॥
सानुज राम समर जसु पावन। मिलेउ महानदु सोन सुहावन॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर कीर्ति रूपी सुहावनी सरयूजी रामभक्ति रूपी गंगाजी में जा मिलीं। छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण सहित श्री रामजी के युद्ध का पवित्र यश रूपी सुहावना महानद सोन उसमें आ मिला॥1॥ 

* जुग बिच भगति देवधुनि धारा। सोहति सहित सुबिरति बिचारा॥
त्रिबिध ताप त्रासक तिमुहानी। राम सरूप सिंधु समुहानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों के बीच में भक्ति रूपी गंगाजी की धारा ज्ञान और वैराग्य के सहित शोभित हो रही है। ऐसी तीनों तापों को डराने वाली यह तिमुहानी नदी रामस्वरूप रूपी समुद्र की ओर जा रही है॥2॥ 

*मानस मूल मिली सुरसरिही। सुनत सुजन मन पावन करिही॥
बिच बिच कथा बिचित्र बिभागा। जनु सरि तीर तीर बन बागा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इस (कीर्ति रूपी सरयू) का मूल मानस (श्री रामचरित) है और यह (रामभक्ति रूपी) गंगाजी में मिली है, इसलिए यह सुनने वाले सज्जनों के मन को पवित्र कर देगी। इसके बीच-बीच में जो भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार की विचित्र कथाएँ हैं, वे ही मानो नदी तट के आस-पास के वन और बाग हैं॥3॥ 

* उमा महेस बिबाह बराती। ते जलचर अगनित बहुभाँती॥
रघुबर जनम अनंद बधाई। भवँर तरंग मनोहरताई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री पार्वतीजी और शिवजी के विवाह के बाराती इस नदी में बहुत प्रकार के असंख्य जलचर जीव हैं। श्री रघुनाथजी के जन्म की आनंद-बधाइयाँ ही इस नदी के भँवर और तरंगों की मनोहरता है॥4॥ 

दोहाः 

* बालचरित चहु बंधु के बनज बिपुल बहुरंग।
नृप रानी परिजन सुकृत मधुकर बारि बिहंग॥40॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*चारों भाइयों के जो बालचरित हैं, वे ही इसमें खिले हुए रंग-बिरंगे बहुत से कमल हैं। महाराज श्री दशरथजी तथा उनकी रानियों और कुटुम्बियों के सत्कर्म (पुण्य) ही भ्रमर और जल पक्षी हैं॥40॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सीय स्वयंबर कथा सुहाई। सरित सुहावनि सो छबि छाई॥
नदी नाव पटु प्रस्न अनेका। केवट कुसल उतर सबिबेका॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री सीताजी के स्वयंवर की जो सुन्दर कथा है, वह इस नदी में सुहावनी छबि छा रही है। अनेकों सुंदर विचारपूर्ण प्रश्न ही इस नदी की नावें हैं और उनके विवेकयुक्त उत्तर ही चतुर केवट हैं॥1॥ 

* सुनि अनुकथन परस्पर होई। पथिक समाज सोह सरि सोई॥
घोर धार भृगुनाथ रिसानी। घाट सुबद्ध राम बर बानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस कथा को सुनकर पीछे जो आपस में चर्चा होती है, वही इस नदी के सहारे-सहारे चलने वाले यात्रियों का समाज शोभा पा रहा है। परशुरामजी का क्रोध इस नदी की भयानक धारा है और श्री रामचंद्रजी के श्रेष्ठ वचन ही सुंदर बँधे हुए घाट हैं॥2॥ 

* सानुज राम बिबाह उछाहू। सो सुभ उमग सुखद सब काहू॥
कहत सुनत हरषहिं पुलकाहीं। ते सुकृती मन मुदित नहाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भाइयों सहित श्री रामचंद्रजी के विवाह का उत्साह ही इस कथा नदी की कल्याणकारिणी बाढ़ है, जो सभी को सुख देने वाली है। इसके कहने-सुनने में जो हर्षित और पुलकित होते हैं, वे ही पुण्यात्मा पुरुष हैं, जो प्रसन्न मन से इस नदी में नहाते हैं॥3॥ 

* राम तिलक हित मंगल साजा। परब जोग जनु जुरे समाजा।
काई कुमति केकई केरी। परी जासु फल बिपति घनेरी॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी के राजतिलक के लिए जो मंगल साज सजाया गया, वही मानो पर्व के समय इस नदी पर यात्रियों के समूह इकट्ठे हुए हैं। कैकेयी की कुबुद्धि ही इस नदी में काई है, जिसके फलस्वरूप बड़ी भारी विपत्ति आ पड़ी॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

######## मानस का रूप और माहात्म्य-3 #########

दोहा : 

* समन अमित उतपात सब भरत चरित जपजाग।
कलि अघ खल अवगुन कथन ते जलमल बग काग॥41॥
*
भावार्थ:-*संपूर्ण अनगिनत उत्पातों को शांत करने वाला भरतजी का चरित्र नदी तट पर किया जाने वाला जपयज्ञ है। कलियुग के पापों और दुष्टों के अवगुणों के जो वर्णन हैं, वे ही इस नदी के जल का कीचड़ और बगुले-कौए हैं॥41॥ 

चौपाई : 

* कीरति सरित छहूँ रितु रूरी। समय सुहावनि पावनि भूरी॥
हिम हिमसैलसुता सिव ब्याहू। सिसिर सुखद प्रभु जनम उछाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह कीर्तिरूपिणी नदी छहों ऋतुओं में सुंदर है। सभी समय यह परम सुहावनी और अत्यंत पवित्र है। इसमें शिव-पार्वती का विवाह हेमंत ऋतु है। श्री रामचंद्रजी के जन्म का उत्सव सुखदायी शिशिर ऋतु है॥1॥ 

* बरनब राम बिबाह समाजू। सो मुद मंगलमय रितुराजू॥
ग्रीषम दुसह राम बनगवनू। पंथकथा खर आतप पवनू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी के विवाह समाज का वर्णन ही आनंद-मंगलमय ऋतुराज वसंत है। श्री रामजी का वनगमन दुःसह ग्रीष्म ऋतु है और मार्ग की कथा ही कड़ी धूप और लू है॥2॥ 

* बरषा घोर निसाचर रारी। सुरकुल सालि सुमंगलकारी॥
राम राज सुख बिनय बड़ाई। बिसद सुखद सोइ सरद सुहाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राक्षसों के साथ घोर युद्ध ही वर्षा ऋतु है, जो देवकुल रूपी धान के लिए सुंदर कल्याण करने वाली है। रामचंद्रजी के राज्यकाल का जो सुख, विनम्रता और बड़ाई है, वही निर्मल सुख देने वाली सुहावनी शरद् ऋतु है॥3॥ 

* सती सिरोमनि सिय गुन गाथा। सोइ गुन अमल अनूपम पाथा॥
भरत सुभाउ सुसीतलताई। सदा एकरस बरनि न जाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सती-शिरोमणि श्री सीताजी के गुणों की जो कथा है, वही इस जल का निर्मल और अनुपम गुण है। श्री भरतजी का स्वभाव इस नदी की सुंदर शीतलता है, जो सदा एक सी रहती है और जिसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* अवलोकनि बोलनि मिलनि प्रीति परसपर हास।
भायप भलि चहु बंधु की जल माधुरी सुबास॥42॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चारों भाइयों का परस्पर देखना, बोलना, मिलना, एक-दूसरे से प्रेम करना, हँसना और सुंदर भाईपना इस जल की मधुरता और सुगंध है॥42॥ 

चौपाई : 

* आरति बिनय दीनता मोरी। लघुता ललित सुबारि न थोरी॥
अदभुत सलिल सुनत गुनकारी। आस पिआस मनोमल हारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा आर्तभाव, विनय और दीनता इस सुंदर और निर्मल जल का कम हलकापन नहीं है (अर्थात्* अत्यंत हलकापन है) यह जल बड़ा ही अनोखा है, जो सुनने से ही गुण करता है और आशा रूपी प्यास को और मन के मैल को दूर कर देता है॥1॥ 

* राम सुप्रेमहि पोषत पानी। हरत सकल कलि कलुष गलानी॥
भव श्रम सोषक तोषक तोषा। समन दुरित दुख दारिद दोषा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह जल श्री रामचंद्रजी के सुंदर प्रेम को पुष्ट करता है, कलियुग के समस्त पापों और उनसे होने वाली ग्लानि को हर लेता है। (संसार के जन्म-मृत्यु रूप) श्रम को सोख लेता है, संतोष को भी संतुष्ट करता है और पाप, दरिद्रता और दोषों को नष्ट कर देता है॥2॥ 

* काम कोह मद मोह नसावन। बिमल बिबेक बिराग बढ़ावन॥
सादर मज्जन पान किए तें। मिटहिं पाप परिताप हिए तें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह जल काम, क्रोध, मद और मोह का नाश करने वाला और निर्मल ज्ञान और वैराग्य को बढ़ाने वाला है। इसमें आदरपूर्वक स्नान करने से और इसे पीने से हृदय में रहने वाले सब पाप-ताप मिट जाते हैं॥3॥ 

* जिन्ह एहिं बारि न मानस धोए। ते कायर कलिकाल बिगोए॥
तृषित निरखि रबि कर भव बारी। फिरिहहिं मृग जिमि जीव दुखारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्होंने इस (राम सुयश रूपी) जल से अपने हृदय को नहीं धोया, वे कायर कलिकाल के द्वारा ठगे गए। जैसे प्यासा हिरन सूर्य की किरणों के रेत पर पड़ने से उत्पन्न हुए जल के भ्रम को वास्तविक जल समझकर पीने को दौड़ता है और जल न पाकर दुःखी होता है, वैसे ही वे (कलियुग से ठगे हुए) जीव भी (विषयों के पीछे भटककर) दुःखी होंगे॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* मति अनुहारि सुबारि गुन गन गनि मन अन्हवाइ।
सुमिरि भवानी संकरहि कह कबि कथा सुहाइ॥43 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार इस सुंदर जल के गुणों को विचार कर, उसमें अपने मन को स्नान कराकर और श्री भवानी-शंकर को स्मरण करके कवि (तुलसीदास) सुंदर कथा कहता है॥43 (क)

----------


## satyendra85

*जय श्री राम , क्या लिखू कुछ समझ में नहीं अ रहा है ! यदि क्रम से अलग लिखू तो अप लोग सविकारोगे नहीं !*भाइयो  जेसा की सुनीता बहिन ने लिखा है ये चोपाई सच मुच  गंभीरता लिए है ! सोचो  तुलिदास जी श्री हनुमान जी के बारे में ऐसा केसे लिख सकते है ?मेरे समझ में  तो इसका ये अर्थ होता है की थोरा - मन अवधि भासा में सामान से होता है ,  तुलसीदास जी कहना है की सब कपियो में उतना बल है जितना आपके नगर जलने वाले  और आपके पुत्र को मरने वाले के पास है !
बिनु सत्संग विवेक  न होई !
राम कृपा बिना सुलभ न सोई !!
और कहा है की --- तात स्वर्ग अपवर्ग सुख , धरही तुला एक अंग !
                        तुलही न ताहि सकल मिली , जो सुख लव सत्संग !!
यानि सत्संग के बिना विवेक (ज्ञान ) नहीं होता , और राम कृपा के बिना सत्संग नहीं हो सकता ! 
लंकिनी ने हनुमान जी से कहा -की हे तात  सरे स्वर्ग और सभी भोतिक सुखो को  तराजू के एक पलड़े में रखो , और एक निमिस मात्र के सत्संग को दुसरे पलड़े  में रखो , अब अगर इसे देखोगे तो निमिस मात्र सत्संग का पलड़ा ही भरी रहेगा !
मुझे थोडा दुःख हा की हम अपने सामने किसी की विद्वता स्वीकार क्यों नहीं  करते है ? स्वयं को एक विद्यार्थी की तरह मनो , जो की कुछ सिखने के लिए  उद्यत रहे  न की किसी महँ विद्वान् मन कर चले , यदि यासा होगा तो सब कुछ  आसानी से समझ अ जायेगा !

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम!!!!!!
ये व्यर्थ की टिप्पणी नहीं है।

----------


## calvitf

######## याज्ञवल्क्य-भरद्वाज संवाद तथा प्रयाग माहात्म्य ###########

* अब रघुपति पद पंकरुह हियँ धरि पाइ प्रसाद।
कहउँ जुगल मुनिबर्य कर मिलन सुभग संबाद ॥43 ख॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं अब श्री रघुनाथजी के चरण कमलों को हृदय में धारण कर और उनका प्रसाद पाकर दोनों श्रेष्ठ मुनियों के मिलन का सुंदर संवाद वर्णन करता हूँ॥43 (ख)


चौपाई : 

* भरद्वाज मुनि बसहिं प्रयागा। तिन्हहि राम पद अति अनुरागा॥
तापस सम दम दया निधाना। परमारथ पथ परम सुजाना॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*भरद्वाज मुनि प्रयाग में बसते हैं, उनका श्री रामजी के चरणों में अत्यंत प्रेम है। वे तपस्वी, निगृहीत चित्त, जितेन्द्रिय, दया के निधान और परमार्थ के मार्ग में बड़े ही चतुर हैं॥1॥ 


* माघ मकरगत रबि जब होई। तीरथपतिहिं आव सब कोई॥
देव दनुज किंनर नर श्रेनीं। सादर मज्जहिं सकल त्रिबेनीं॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*माघ में जब सूर्य मकर राशि पर जाते हैं, तब सब लोग तीर्थराज प्रयाग को आते हैं। देवता, दैत्य, किन्नर और मनुष्यों के समूह सब आदरपूर्वक त्रिवेणी में स्नान करते हैं॥।2॥ 


* पूजहिं माधव पद जलजाता। परसि अखय बटु हरषहिं गाता॥
भरद्वाज आश्रम अति पावन। परम रम्य मुनिबर मन भावन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री वेणीमाधवजी के चरणकमलों को पूजते हैं और अक्षयवट का स्पर्श कर उनके शरीर पुलकित होते हैं। भरद्वाजजी का आश्रम बहुत ही पवित्र, परम रमणीय और श्रेष्ठ मुनियों के मन को भाने वाला है॥3॥ 


* तहाँ होइ मुनि रिषय समाजा। जाहिं जे मज्जन तीरथराजा॥
मज्जहिं प्रात समेत उछाहा। कहहिं परसपर हरि गुन गाहा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तीर्थराज प्रयाग में जो स्नान करने जाते हैं, उन ऋषि-मुनियों का समाज वहाँ (भरद्वाज के आश्रम में) जुटता है। प्रातःकाल सब उत्साहपूर्वक स्नान करते हैं और फिर परस्पर भगवान्* के गुणों की कथाएँ कहते हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* ब्रह्म निरूपन धरम बिधि बरनहिं तत्त्व बिभाग।
ककहिं भगति भगवंत कै संजुत ग्यान बिराग॥44॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्म का निरूपण, धर्म का विधान और तत्त्वों के विभाग का वर्णन करते हैं तथा ज्ञान-वैराग्य से युक्त भगवान्* की भक्ति का कथन करते हैं॥44॥ 



चौपाई : 

* एहि प्रकार भरि माघ नहाहीं। पुनि सब निज निज आश्रम जाहीं॥
प्रति संबत अति होइ अनंदा। मकर मज्जि गवनहिं मुनिबृंदा॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इसी प्रकार माघ के महीनेभर स्नान करते हैं और फिर सब अपने-अपने आश्रमों को चले जाते हैं। हर साल वहाँ इसी तरह बड़ा आनंद होता है। मकर में स्नान करके मुनिगण चले जाते हैं॥1॥ 


* एक बार भरि मकर नहाए। सब मुनीस आश्रमन्ह सिधाए॥
जागबलिक मुनि परम बिबेकी। भरद्वाज राखे पद टेकी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बार पूरे मकरभर स्नान करके सब मुनीश्वर अपने-अपने आश्रमों को लौट गए। परम ज्ञानी याज्ञवल्क्य मुनि को चरण पकड़कर भरद्वाजजी ने रख लिया॥2॥ 


* सादर चरन सरोज पखारे। अति पुनीत आसन बैठारे॥
करि पूजा मुनि सुजसु बखानी। बोले अति पुनीत मृदु बानी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*आदरपूर्वक उनके चरण कमल धोए और बड़े ही पवित्र आसन पर उन्हें बैठाया। पूजा करके मुनि याज्ञवल्क्यजी के सुयश का वर्णन किया और फिर अत्यंत पवित्र और कोमल वाणी से बोले-3॥ 


* नाथ एक संसउ बड़ मोरें। करगत बेदतत्त्व सबु तोरें॥
कहत सो मोहि लागत भय लाजा। जौं न कहउँ बड़ होइ अकाजा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! मेरे मन में एक बड़ा संदेह है, वेदों का तत्त्व सब आपकी मुट्ठी में है (अर्थात्* आप ही वेद का तत्त्व जानने वाले होने के कारण मेरा संदेह निवारण कर सकते हैं) पर उस संदेह को कहते मुझे भय और लाज आती है (भय इसलिए कि कहीं आप यह न समझें कि मेरी परीक्षा ले रहा है, लाज इसलिए कि इतनी आयु बीत गई, अब तक ज्ञान न हुआ) और यदि नहीं कहता तो बड़ी हानि होती है (क्योंकि अज्ञानी बना रहता हूँ)4॥ 


दोहा : 

* संत कहहिं असि नीति प्रभु श्रुति पुरान मुनि गाव।
होइ न बिमल बिबेक उर गुर सन किएँ दुराव॥45॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! संत लोग ऐसी नीति कहते हैं और वेद, पुराण तथा मुनिजन भी यही बतलाते हैं कि गुरु के साथ छिपाव करने से हृदय में निर्मल ज्ञान नहीं होता॥45॥ 


चौपाई : 

* अस बिचारि प्रगटउँ निज मोहू। हरहु नाथ करि जन पर छोहू॥
राम नाम कर अमित प्रभावा। संत पुरान उपनिषद गावा॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यही सोचकर मैं अपना अज्ञान प्रकट करता हूँ। हे नाथ! सेवक पर कृपा करके इस अज्ञान का नाश कीजिए। संतों, पुराणों और उपनिषदों ने राम नाम के असीम प्रभाव का गान किया है॥1॥ 


* संतत जपत संभु अबिनासी। सिव भगवान ग्यान गुन रासी॥
आकर चारि जीव जग अहहीं। कासीं मरत परम पद लहहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कल्याण स्वरूप, ज्ञान और गुणों की राशि, अविनाशी भगवान्* शम्भु निरंतर राम नाम का जप करते रहते हैं। संसार में चार जाति के जीव हैं, काशी में मरने से सभी परम पद को प्राप्त करते हैं॥2॥


*सोपि राम महिमा मुनिराया। सिव उपदेसु करत करि दाया॥
रामु कवन प्रभु पूछउँ तोही। कहिअ बुझाइ कृपानिधि मोही॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मुनिराज! वह भी राम (नाम) की ही महिमा है, क्योंकि शिवजी महाराज दया करके (काशी में मरने वाले जीव को) राम नाम का ही उपदेश करते हैं (इसी से उनको परम पद मिलता है) हे प्रभो! मैं आपसे पूछता हूँ कि वे राम कौन हैं? हे कृपानिधान! मुझे समझाकर कहिए॥3॥ 


* एक राम अवधेस कुमारा। तिन्ह कर चरित बिदित संसारा॥
नारि बिरहँ दुखु लहेउ अपारा। भयउ रोषु रन रावनु मारा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*एक राम तो अवध नरेश दशरथजी के कुमार हैं, उनका चरित्र सारा संसार जानता है। उन्होंने स्त्री के विरह में अपार दुःख उठाया और क्रोध आने पर युद्ध में रावण को मार डाला॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* प्रभु सोइ राम कि अपर कोउ जाहि जपत त्रिपुरारि।
सत्यधाम सर्बग्य तुम्ह कहहु बिबेकु बिचारि॥46॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! वही राम हैं या और कोई दूसरे हैं, जिनको शिवजी जपते हैं? आप सत्य के धाम हैं और सब कुछ जानते हैं, ज्ञान विचार कर कहिए॥46॥ 


* जैसें मिटै मोर भ्रम भारी। कहहु सो कथा नाथ बिस्तारी॥
जागबलिक बोले मुसुकाई। तुम्हहि बिदित रघुपति प्रभुताई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! जिस प्रकार से मेरा यह भारी भ्रम मिट जाए, आप वही कथा विस्तारपूर्वक कहिए। इस पर याज्ञवल्क्यजी मुस्कुराकर बोले, श्री रघुनाथजी की प्रभुता को तुम जानते हो॥1॥ 


* रामभगत तुम्ह मन क्रम बानी। चतुराई तुम्हारि मैं जानी॥
चाहहु सुनै राम गुन गूढ़ा कीन्हिहु प्रस्न मनहुँ अति मूढ़ा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम मन, वचन और कर्म से श्री रामजी के भक्त हो। तुम्हारी चतुराई को मैं जान गया। तुम श्री रामजी के रहस्यमय गुणों को सुनना चाहते हो, इसी से तुमने ऐसा प्रश्न किया है मानो बड़े ही मूढ़ हो॥2॥ 


* तात सुनहु सादर मनु लाई। कहउँ राम कै कथा सुहाई॥
महामोहु महिषेसु बिसाला। रामकथा कालिका कराला॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! तुम आदरपूर्वक मन लगाकर सुनो, मैं श्री रामजी की सुंदर कथा कहता हूँ। बड़ा भारी अज्ञान विशाल महिषासुर है और श्री रामजी की कथा (उसे नष्ट कर देने वाली) भयंकर कालीजी हैं॥3॥ 


*सती का भ्रम, श्री रामजी का ऐश्वर्य और सती का खेद :- अगले पेज पर या लिंक दबाए*
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=3510&page=37

----------


## calvitf

> इसीलिए मैंने एक सुझाव दिया था की हर पिछले पोस्ट पर नए अपडेट वाले का पोस्ट का लिंक दें.
> जिससे इतना बड़ा सूत्र भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्यों को सूत्र पढने में सुविधा प्रदान करेगा.


*मित्र आपके सुझाव को अमल मे लाया गया है ~~~~ अगर संतुष्ट न हो तो और सुझाव आमंत्रित है* 
मित्र बालकाण्ड समाप्त होने पर काण्ड के विषय सुची पर सारे लिंक दे दिया जायेगा

----------


## sunitasa

जय श्री राम ,
 जय माता सीता , 
जय वीर हनुमान जी की !
 निज भ्रम नहीं समुझहि अज्ञानी !प्रभु पर मोह धरही जड़ प्राणी !!
अज्ञानी इन्सान स्वयं के भ्रम को न समझ कर भगवन पर  आरोप लगते है !जिस तरह से कहावत है की कुल्हाड़े से कपडे धोय ! राम करे सोई  होय !!अब राम जी इस में क्या कर सकते है ,?कुल्हाड़े से कपडे धोने पर कपड़ो  का काटना , फटना स्वाभाविक है !
  कहाही सुनाही अस अधम नर ,ग्रसे जे मोह पिशाच!
  पाखंडी हरी पद विमुख ,जानही झूठ न साँच !!
अज्ञानी इन्सान , जो पाखंड रचता है और पिशाच के द्वारा ग्रस्त है भगवन के विमुख है , वो इन्सान झूठ और सच में भेद नहीं कर सकता है !
मास दिवस भा दिवस कर , मरमु न जानही कोय !
रथ समेत रवि थाकेयु  ,निशा कवन विधि होय !!

श्री राम जी के जन्म पर सूर्य देव भी अपने रथ समेत अयोध्या में ही रुक गए  इस तरह १ महिना व्यतीत हो गया पर क्योकि सूर्य देव अस्त नहीं हुए सो लोगो  को लगा की अभी रत भी नहीं हुयी है !

----------


## calvitf

> कोई कसर मत छोड़ना. जुटे रहो इसी तरह बेकार पोस्टिंग में


मित्र हर प्राणी के हर तरह के शब्दो से कुछ न कुछ सीखने को मिलता है राम जी आपका भला करे 




> *भए प्रगट कृपाला दीनदयाला कौसल्या हितकारी*


मित्र सम्भवत: यह प्रसंग चैत राम नवमी के दिन मिल जायेगा ……… निरन्तरता बनाये रहे 




> धवल जी आपको टिपण्णी बढाने के लिए नही कहा गया था. 
> व्यर्थ की पोस्टिंग न करने के लिए कहा गया था


*क्षमा मित्र क्या आप जैसे मित्र का स्वागत, अभिनन्दन करना व्यर्थ की पोस्टिंग है ?

*

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र हर प्राणी के हर तरह के शब्दो से कुछ न कुछ सीखने को मिलता है राम जी आपका भला करे 
> 
> 
> मित्र सम्भवत: यह प्रसंग चैत राम नवमी के दिन मिल जायेगा ……… निरन्तरता बनाये रहे 
> 
> 
> *क्षमा मित्र क्या आप जैसे मित्र का स्वागत, अभिनन्दन करना व्यर्थ की पोस्टिंग है ?
> 
> *


मुझे तो अब लगने लगा है कि जो टोका टोकी कर रहा है उसके टोका-टोकी के शब्द ही व्यर्थ टिप्पणियाँ हैं। 
अभिवादन करना और धन्यवाद देना, रामचरितमानस का पाठ करने के पश्चात जय श्री राम कहना, ये सभी व्यर्थ टिप्पणी नहीं हो सकती।
धवल जी! आप ठीक कर रहे हैं। अपना कार्य जारी रखें।

----------


## calvitf

> *जय श्री राम ,क्या लिखू कुछ समझ में नहीं अ रहा है ! यदि क्रम से अलग लिखू तो अप लोग सविकारोगे नहीं*


मित्र श्री रामचरितमानस अपने क्रम से चलता रहेगा और मित्रो को सत्संग मे अच्छा लिखने से कोई रोक नही रहा है 
जिन मित्रो को केवल क्रम से श्री रामचरितमानस ही पढना है तो मैने हर पेज पर आगे जाने के लिए मार्ग का संकेत दे दिया है

----------


## calvitf

> जय श्री राम ,
> जय माता सीता , 
> जय वीर हनुमान जी की !
> निज भ्रम नहीं समुझहि अज्ञानी !प्रभु पर मोह धरही जड़ प्राणी !!
> अज्ञानी इन्सान स्वयं के भ्रम को न समझ कर भगवन पर आरोप लगते है !जिस तरह से कहावत है की कुल्हाड़े से कपडे धोय ! राम करे सोई होय !!अब राम जी इस में क्या कर सकते है ,?कुल्हाड़े से कपडे धोने पर कपड़ो का काटना , फटना स्वाभाविक है !
> कहाही सुनाही अस अधम नर ,ग्रसे जे मोह पिशाच!
> पाखंडी हरी पद विमुख ,जानही झूठ न साँच !!
> अज्ञानी इन्सान , जो पाखंड रचता है और पिशाच के द्वारा ग्रस्त है भगवन के विमुख है , वो इन्सान झूठ और सच में भेद नहीं कर सकता है !
> मास दिवस भा दिवस कर , मरमु न जानही कोय !
> ...


मित्र आप अच्छा लिख रही है धर्म से इच्छुक जुड़े लोगो को इस सत्संग मे कुछ जरुर मिलेगा 





> मुझे तो अब लगने लगा है कि जो टोका टोकी कर रहा है उसके टोका-टोकी के शब्द ही व्यर्थ टिप्पणियाँ हैं। 
> अभिवादन करना और धन्यवाद देना, रामचरितमानस का पाठ करने के पश्चात जय श्री राम कहना, ये सभी व्यर्थ टिप्पणी नहीं हो सकती।
> धवल जी! आप ठीक कर रहे हैं। अपना कार्य जारी रखें।


उत्साहवर्घन के लिए~~~~~~~~~~~~ धन्यवाद

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय श्रीराम जय श्रीराम

----------


## calvitf

####### सती का भ्रम, श्री रामजी का ऐश्वर्य और सती का खेद-1 ########

* रामकथा ससि किरन समाना। संत चकोर करहिं जेहि पाना॥
ऐसेइ संसय कीन्ह भवानी। महादेव तब कहा बखानी॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की कथा चंद्रमा की किरणों के समान है, जिसे संत रूपी चकोर सदा पान करते हैं। ऐसा ही संदेह पार्वतीजी ने किया था, तब महादेवजी ने विस्तार से उसका उत्तर दिया था॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* कहउँ सो मति अनुहारि अब उमा संभु संबाद।
भयउ समय जेहि हेतु जेहि सुनु मुनि मिटिहि बिषाद॥47॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*अब मैं अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार वही उमा और शिवजी का संवाद कहता हूँ। वह जिस समय और जिस हेतु से हुआ, उसे हे मुनि! तुम सुनो, तुम्हारा विषाद मिट जाएगा॥47॥ 


चौपाई : 

* एक बार त्रेता जुग माहीं। संभु गए कुंभज रिषि पाहीं॥
संग सती जगजननि भवानी। पूजे रिषि अखिलेस्वर जानी॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*एक बार त्रेता युग में शिवजी अगस्त्य ऋषि के पास गए। उनके साथ जगज्जननी भवानी सतीजी भी थीं। ऋषि ने संपूर्ण जगत्* के ईश्वर जानकर उनका पूजन किया॥1॥ 


* रामकथा मुनिबर्ज बखानी। सुनी महेस परम सुखु मानी॥
रिषि पूछी हरिभगति सुहाई। कही संभु अधिकारी पाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनिवर अगस्त्यजी ने रामकथा विस्तार से कही, जिसको महेश्वर ने परम सुख मानकर सुना। फिर ऋषि ने शिवजी से सुंदर हरिभक्ति पूछी और शिवजी ने उनको अधिकारी पाकर (रहस्य सहित) भक्ति का निरूपण किया॥2॥ 


* कहत सुनत रघुपति गुन गाथा। कछु दिन तहाँ रहे गिरिनाथा॥
मुनि सन बिदा मागि त्रिपुरारी। चले भवन सँग दच्छकुमारी।।3।।
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी के गुणों की कथाएँ कहते-सुनते कुछ दिनों तक शिवजी वहाँ रहे। फिर मुनि से विदा माँगकर शिवजी दक्षकुमारी सतीजी के साथ घर (कैलास) को चले॥3॥ 


* तेहि अवसर भंजन महिभारा। हरि रघुबंस लीन्ह अवतारा॥
पिता बचन तजि राजु उदासी। दंडक बन बिचरत अबिनासी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हीं दिनों पृथ्वी का भार उतारने के लिए श्री हरि ने रघुवंश में अवतार लिया था। वे अविनाशी भगवान्* उस समय पिता के वचन से राज्य का त्याग करके तपस्वी या साधु वेश में दण्डकवन में विचर रहे थे॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* हृदयँ बिचारत जात हर केहि बिधि दरसनु होइ।
गुप्त रूप अवतरेउ प्रभु गएँ जान सबु कोइ॥48 क॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी हृदय में विचारते जा रहे थे कि भगवान्* के दर्शन मुझे किस प्रकार हों। प्रभु ने गुप्त रूप से अवतार लिया है, मेरे जाने से सब लोग जान जाएँगे॥ 48 (क)



सोरठा : 

* संकर उर अति छोभु सती न जानहिं मरमु सोइ।
तुलसी दरसन लोभु मन डरु लोचन लालची॥48 ख॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री शंकरजी के हृदय में इस बात को लेकर बड़ी खलबली उत्पन्न हो गई, परन्तु सतीजी इस भेद को नहीं जानती थीं। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि शिवजी के मन में (भेद खुलने का) डर था, परन्तु दर्शन के लोभ से उनके नेत्र ललचा रहे थे॥48 (ख)


चौपाई : 

* रावन मरन मनुज कर जाचा। प्रभु बिधि बचनु कीन्ह चह साचा॥
जौं नहिं जाउँ रहइ पछितावा। करत बिचारु न बनत बनावा॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*रावण ने (ब्रह्माजी से) अपनी मृत्यु मनुष्य के हाथ से माँगी थी। ब्रह्माजी के वचनों को प्रभु सत्य करना चाहते हैं। मैं जो पास नहीं जाता हूँ तो बड़ा पछतावा रह जाएगा। इस प्रकार शिवजी विचार करते थे, परन्तु कोई भी युक्ति ठीक नहीं बैठती थी॥1॥ 


* ऐहि बिधि भए सोचबस ईसा। तेही समय जाइ दससीसा॥
लीन्ह नीच मारीचहि संगा। भयउ तुरउ सोइ कपट कुरंगा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार महादेवजी चिन्ता के वश हो गए। उसी समय नीच रावण ने जाकर मारीच को साथ लिया और वह (मारीच) तुरंत कपट मृग बन गया॥2॥ 


* करि छलु मूढ़ हरी बैदेही। प्रभु प्रभाउ तस बिदित न तेही॥
मृग बधि बंधु सहित हरि आए। आश्रमु देखि नयन जल छाए॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मूर्ख (रावण) ने छल करके सीताजी को हर लिया। उसे श्री रामचंद्रजी के वास्तविक प्रभाव का कुछ भी पता न था। मृग को मारकर भाई लक्ष्मण सहित श्री हरि आश्रम में आए और उसे खाली देखकर (अर्थात्* वहाँ सीताजी को न पाकर) उनके नेत्रों में आँसू भर आए॥3॥ 


* बिरह बिकल नर इव रघुराई। खोजत बिपिन फिरत दोउ भाई॥
कबहूँ जोग बियोग न जाकें। देखा प्रगट बिरह दुखु ताकें॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी मनुष्यों की भाँति विरह से व्याकुल हैं और दोनों भाई वन में सीता को खोजते हुए फिर रहे हैं। जिनके कभी कोई संयोग-वियोग नहीं है, उनमें प्रत्यक्ष विरह का दुःख देखा गया॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* अति बिचित्र रघुपति चरित जानहिं परम सुजान।
जे मतिमंद बिमोह बस हृदयँ धरहिं कछु आन॥49॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी का चरित्र बड़ा ही विचित्र है, उसको पहुँचे हुए ज्ञानीजन ही जानते हैं। जो मंदबुद्धि हैं, वे तो विशेष रूप से मोह के वश होकर हृदय में कुछ दूसरी ही बात समझ बैठते हैं॥49॥ 


चौपाई : 

* संभु समय तेहि रामहि देखा। उपजा हियँ अति हरषु बिसेषा ॥
भरि लोचन छबिसिंधु निहारी। कुसमय जानि न कीन्हि चिन्हारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री शिवजी ने उसी अवसर पर श्री रामजी को देखा और उनके हृदय में बहुत भारी आनंद उत्पन्न हुआ। उन शोभा के समुद्र (श्री रामचंद्रजी) को शिवजी ने नेत्र भरकर देखा, परन्तु अवसर ठीक न जानकर परिचय नहीं किया॥1॥ 


* जय सच्चिदानंद जग पावन। अस कहि चलेउ मनोज नसावन॥
चले जात सिव सती समेता। पुनि पुनि पुलकत कृपानिकेता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत्* को पवित्र करने वाले सच्चिदानंद की जय हो, इस प्रकार कहकर कामदेव का नाश करने वाले श्री शिवजी चल पड़े। कृपानिधान शिवजी बार-बार आनंद से पुलकित होते हुए सतीजी के साथ चले जा रहे थे॥2॥ 


* सतीं सो दसा संभु कै देखी। उर उपजा संदेहु बिसेषी॥
संकरु जगतबंद्य जगदीसा। सुर नर मुनि सब नावत सीसा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सतीजी ने शंकरजी की वह दशा देखी तो उनके मन में बड़ा संदेह उत्पन्न हो गया। (वे मन ही मन कहने लगीं कि) शंकरजी की सारा जगत्* वंदना करता है, वे जगत्* के ईश्वर हैं, देवता, मनुष्य, मुनि सब उनके प्रति सिर नवाते हैं॥3॥ 


* तिन्ह नृपसुतहि कीन्ह परनामा। कहि सच्चिदानंद परधामा॥
भए मगन छबि तासु बिलोकी। अजहुँ प्रीति उर रहति न रोकी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने एक राजपुत्र को सच्चिदानंद परधाम कहकर प्रणाम किया और उसकी शोभा देखकर वे इतने प्रेममग्न हो गए कि अब तक उनके हृदय में प्रीति रोकने से भी नहीं रुकती॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

####### सती का भ्रम, श्री रामजी का ऐश्वर्य और सती का खेद-2 ########

दोहा : 

* ब्रह्म जो ब्यापक बिरज अज अकल अनीह अभेद।
सो कि देह धरि होइ नर जाहि न जानत बेद॥50॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो ब्रह्म सर्वव्यापक, मायारहित, अजन्मा, अगोचर, इच्छारहित और भेदरहित है और जिसे वेद भी नहीं जानते, क्या वह देह धारण करके मनुष्य हो सकता है?50॥ 


चौपाई :

* बिष्नु जो सुर हित नरतनु धारी। सोउ सर्बग्य जथा त्रिपुरारी॥
खोजइ सो कि अग्य इव नारी। ग्यानधाम श्रीपति असुरारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं के हित के लिए मनुष्य शरीर धारण करने वाले जो विष्णु भगवान्* हैं, वे भी शिवजी की ही भाँति सर्वज्ञ हैं। वे ज्ञान के भंडार, लक्ष्मीपति और असुरों के शत्रु भगवान्* विष्णु क्या अज्ञानी की तरह स्त्री को खोजेंगे?1॥ 


* संभुगिरा पुनि मृषा न होई। सिव सर्बग्य जान सबु कोई॥
अस संसय मन भयउ अपारा। होइ न हृदयँ प्रबोध प्रचारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर शिवजी के वचन भी झूठे नहीं हो सकते। सब कोई जानते हैं कि शिवजी सर्वज्ञ हैं। सती के मन में इस प्रकार का अपार संदेह उठ खड़ा हुआ, किसी तरह भी उनके हृदय में ज्ञान का प्रादुर्भाव नहीं होता था॥2॥ 


* जद्यपि प्रगट न कहेउ भवानी। हर अंतरजामी सब जानी॥
सुनहि सती तव नारि सुभाऊ। संसय अस न धरिअ उर काऊ॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि भवानीजी ने प्रकट कुछ नहीं कहा, पर अन्तर्यामी शिवजी सब जान गए। वे बोले- हे सती! सुनो, तुम्हारा स्त्री स्वभाव है। ऐसा संदेह मन में कभी न रखना चाहिए॥3॥ 


* जासु कथा कुंभज रिषि गाई। भगति जासु मैं मुनिहि सुनाई॥
सोइ मम इष्टदेव रघुबीरा। सेवत जाहि सदा मुनि धीरा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनकी कथा का अगस्त्य ऋषि ने गान किया और जिनकी भक्ति मैंने मुनि को सुनाई, ये वही मेरे इष्टदेव श्री रघुवीरजी हैं, जिनकी सेवा ज्ञानी मुनि सदा किया करते हैं॥4॥ 


छंद : 
*
* मुनि धीर जोगी सिद्ध संतत बिमल मन जेहि ध्यावहीं।
कहि नेति निगम पुरान आगम जासु कीरति गावहीं॥ 
सोइ रामु ब्यापक ब्रह्म भुवन निकाय पति माया धनी।
अवतरेउ अपने भगत हित निजतंत्र नित रघुकुलमनी॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*ज्ञानी मुनि, योगी और सिद्ध निरंतर निर्मल चित्त से जिनका ध्यान करते हैं तथा वेद, पुराण और शास्त्र 'नेति-नेति' कहकर जिनकी कीर्ति गाते हैं, उन्हीं सर्वव्यापक, समस्त ब्रह्मांडों के स्वामी, मायापति, नित्य परम स्वतंत्र, ब्रह्मा रूप भगवान्* श्री रामजी ने अपने भक्तों के हित के लिए (अपनी इच्छा से) रघुकुल के मणिरूप में अवतार लिया है। 


सोरठा : 

* लाग न उर उपदेसु जदपि कहेउ सिवँ बार बहु।
बोले बिहसि महेसु हरिमाया बलु जानि जियँ॥51॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि शिवजी ने बहुत बार समझाया, फिर भी सतीजी के हृदय में उनका उपदेश नहीं बैठा। तब महादेवजी मन में भगवान्* की माया का बल जानकर मुस्कुराते हुए बोले-51॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जौं तुम्हरें मन अति संदेहू। तौ किन जाइ परीछा लेहू॥
तब लगि बैठ अहउँ बटछाहीं। जब लगि तुम्ह ऐहहु मोहि पाहीं॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो तुम्हारे मन में बहुत संदेह है तो तुम जाकर परीक्षा क्यों नहीं लेती? जब तक तुम मेरे पास लौट आओगी तब तक मैं इसी बड़ की छाँह में बैठा हूँ॥1॥ 


* जैसें जाइ मोह भ्रम भारी। करेहु सो जतनु बिबेक बिचारी॥
चलीं सती सिव आयसु पाई। करहिं बेचारु करौं का भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस प्रकार तुम्हारा यह अज्ञानजनित भारी भ्रम दूर हो, (भली-भाँति) विवेक के द्वारा सोच-समझकर तुम वही करना। शिवजी की आज्ञा पाकर सती चलीं और मन में सोचने लगीं कि भाई! क्या करूँ (कैसे परीक्षा लूँ)?2॥ 


* इहाँ संभु अस मन अनुमाना। दच्छसुता कहुँ नहिं कल्याना॥
मोरेहु कहें न संसय जाहीं। बिधि बिपरीत भलाई नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इधर शिवजी ने मन में ऐसा अनुमान किया कि दक्षकन्या सती का कल्याण नहीं है। जब मेरे समझाने से भी संदेह दूर नहीं होता तब (मालूम होता है) विधाता ही उलटे हैं, अब सती का कुशल नहीं है॥3॥ 


* होइहि सोइ जो राम रचि राखा। को करि तर्क बढ़ावै साखा॥
अस कहि लगे जपन हरिनामा। गईं सती जहँ प्रभु सुखधामा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो कुछ राम ने रच रखा है, वही होगा। तर्क करके कौन शाखा (विस्तार) बढ़ावे। (मन में) ऐसा कहकर शिवजी भगवान्* श्री हरि का नाम जपने लगे और सतीजी वहाँ गईं, जहाँ सुख के धाम प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी थे॥4॥ 


दोहा :

* पुनि पुनि हृदयँ बिचारु करि धरि सीता कर रूप।
आगें होइ चलि पंथ तेहिं जेहिं आवत नरभूप॥52॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सती बार-बार मन में विचार कर सीताजी का रूप धारण करके उस मार्ग की ओर आगे होकर चलीं, जिससे (सतीजी के विचारानुसार) मनुष्यों के राजा रामचंद्रजी आ रहे थे॥52॥ 


चौपाई :

* लछिमन दीख उमाकृत बेषा। चकित भए भ्रम हृदयँ बिसेषा॥
कहि न सकत कछु अति गंभीरा। प्रभु प्रभाउ जानत मतिधीरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सतीजी के बनावटी वेष को देखकर लक्ष्मणजी चकित हो गए और उनके हृदय में बड़ा भ्रम हो गया। वे बहुत गंभीर हो गए, कुछ कह नहीं सके। धीर बुद्धि लक्ष्मण प्रभु रघुनाथजी के प्रभाव को जानते थे॥1॥ 


* सती कपटु जानेउ सुरस्वामी। सबदरसी सब अंतरजामी॥
सुमिरत जाहि मिटइ अग्याना। सोइ सरबग्य रामु भगवाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब कुछ देखने वाले और सबके हृदय की जानने वाले देवताओं के स्वामी श्री रामचंद्रजी सती के कपट को जान गए, जिनके स्मरण मात्र से अज्ञान का नाश हो जाता है, वही सर्वज्ञ भगवान्* श्री रामचंद्रजी हैं॥2॥ 


* सती कीन्ह चह तहँहुँ दुराऊ। देखहु नारि सुभाव प्रभाऊ॥
निज माया बलु हृदयँ बखानी। बोले बिहसि रामु मृदु बानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्त्री स्वभाव का असर तो देखो कि वहाँ (उन सर्वज्ञ भगवान्* के सामने) भी सतीजी छिपाव करना चाहती हैं। अपनी माया के बल को हृदय में बखानकर, श्री रामचंद्रजी हँसकर कोमल वाणी से बोले॥3॥ 


* जोरि पानि प्रभु कीन्ह प्रनामू। पिता समेत लीन्ह निज नामू॥
कहेउ बहोरि कहाँ बृषकेतू। बिपिन अकेलि फिरहु केहि हेतू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पहले प्रभु ने हाथ जोड़कर सती को प्रणाम किया और पिता सहित अपना नाम बताया। फिर कहा कि वृषकेतु शिवजी कहाँ हैं? आप यहाँ वन में अकेली किसलिए फिर रही हैं?4॥

----------


## calvitf

####### सती का भ्रम, श्री रामजी का ऐश्वर्य और सती का खेद-3 ########



दोहा : 

* राम बचन मृदु गूढ़ सुनि उपजा अति संकोचु।
सती सभीत महेस पहिं चलीं हृदयँ बड़ सोचु॥53॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के कोमल और रहस्य भरे वचन सुनकर सतीजी को बड़ा संकोच हुआ। वे डरती हुई (चुपचाप) शिवजी के पास चलीं, उनके हृदय में बड़ी चिन्ता हो गई॥53॥ 


चौपाई : 

* मैं संकर कर कहा न माना। निज अग्यानु राम पर आना॥
जाइ उतरु अब देहउँ काहा। उर उपजा अति दारुन दाहा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कि मैंने शंकरजी का कहना न माना और अपने अज्ञान का श्री रामचन्द्रजी पर आरोप किया। अब जाकर मैं शिवजी को क्या उत्तर दूँगी? (यों सोचते-सोचते) सतीजी के हृदय में अत्यन्त भयानक जलन पैदा हो गई॥1॥ 


* जाना राम सतीं दुखु पावा। निज प्रभाउ कछु प्रगटि जनावा॥
सतीं दीख कौतुकु मग जाता। आगें रामु सहित श्री भ्राता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने जान लिया कि सतीजी को दुःख हुआ, तब उन्होंने अपना कुछ प्रभाव प्रकट करके उन्हें दिखलाया। सतीजी ने मार्ग में जाते हुए यह कौतुक देखा कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित आगे चले जा रहे हैं। (इस अवसर पर सीताजी को इसलिए दिखाया कि सतीजी श्री राम के सच्चिदानंदमय रूप को देखें, वियोग और दुःख की कल्पना जो उन्हें हुई थी, वह दूर हो जाए तथा वे प्रकृतिस्थ हों।)2॥ 


* फिरि चितवा पाछें प्रभु देखा। सहित बंधु सिय सुंदर बेषा॥
जहँ चितवहिं तहँ प्रभु आसीना। सेवहिं सिद्ध मुनीस प्रबीना॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(तब उन्होंने) पीछे की ओर फिरकर देखा, तो वहाँ भी भाई लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी के साथ श्री रामचन्द्रजी सुंदर वेष में दिखाई दिए। वे जिधर देखती हैं, उधर ही प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी विराजमान हैं और सुचतुर सिद्ध मुनीश्वर उनकी सेवा कर रहे हैं॥3॥ 


* देखे सिव बिधि बिष्नु अनेका। अमित प्रभाउ एक तें एका॥
बंदत चरन करत प्रभु सेवा। बिबिध बेष देखे सब देवा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सतीजी ने अनेक शिव, ब्रह्मा और विष्णु देखे, जो एक से एक बढ़कर असीम प्रभाव वाले थे। (उन्होंने देखा कि) भाँति-भाँति के वेष धारण किए सभी देवता श्री रामचन्द्रजी की चरणवन्दना और सेवा कर रहे हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सती बिधात्री इंदिरा देखीं अमित अनूप।
जेहिं जेहिं बेष अजादि सुर तेहि तेहि तन अनुरूप॥54॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने अनगिनत अनुपम सती, ब्रह्माणी और लक्ष्मी देखीं। जिस-जिस रूप में ब्रह्मा आदि देवता थे, उसी के अनुकूल रूप में (उनकी) ये सब (शक्तियाँ) भी थीं॥54॥ 


चौपाई : 

* देखे जहँ जहँ रघुपति जेते। सक्तिन्ह सहित सकल सुर तेते॥
जीव चराचर जो संसारा। देखे सकल अनेक प्रकारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सतीजी ने जहाँ-जहाँ जितने रघुनाथजी देखे, शक्तियों सहित वहाँ उतने ही सारे देवताओं को भी देखा। संसार में जो चराचर जीव हैं, वे भी अनेक प्रकार के सब देखे॥1॥ 


* पूजहिं प्रभुहि देव बहु बेषा। राम रूप दूसर नहिं देखा॥
अवलोके रघुपति बहुतेरे। सीता सहित न बेष घनेरे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उन्होंने देखा कि) अनेकों वेष धारण करके देवता प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी की पूजा कर रहे हैं, परन्तु श्री रामचन्द्रजी का दूसरा रूप कहीं नहीं देखा। सीता सहित श्री रघुनाथजी बहुत से देखे, परन्तु उनके वेष अनेक नहीं थे॥2॥ 


* सोइ रघुबर सोइ लछिमनु सीता। देखि सती अति भईं सभीता॥
हृदय कंप तन सुधि कछु नाहीं। नयन मूदि बैठीं मग माहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(सब जगह) वही रघुनाथजी, वही लक्ष्मण और वही सीताजी- सती ऐसा देखकर बहुत ही डर गईं। उनका हृदय काँपने लगा और देह की सारी सुध-बुध जाती रही। वे आँख मूँदकर मार्ग में बैठ गईं॥3॥ 


* बहुरि बिलोकेउ नयन उघारी। कछु न दीख तहँ दच्छकुमारी॥
पुनि पुनि नाइ राम पद सीसा। चलीं तहाँ जहँ रहे गिरीसा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर आँख खोलकर देखा, तो वहाँ दक्षकुमारी (सतीजी) को कुछ भी न दिख पड़ा। तब वे बार-बार श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में सिर नवाकर वहाँ चलीं, जहाँ श्री शिवजी थे॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* गईं समीप महेस तब हँसि पूछी कुसलात।
लीन्हि परीछा कवन बिधि कहहु सत्य सब बात॥55॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब पास पहुँचीं, तब श्री शिवजी ने हँसकर कुशल प्रश्न करके कहा कि तुमने रामजी की किस प्रकार परीक्षा ली, सारी बात सच-सच कहो॥55॥

*मास पारायण, दूसरा विश्राम* 
चौपाई : 

* सतीं समुझि रघुबीर प्रभाऊ। भय बस सिव सन कीन्ह दुराऊ॥
कछु न परीछा लीन्हि गोसाईं। कीन्ह प्रनामु तुम्हारिहि नाईं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सतीजी ने श्री रघुनाथजी के प्रभाव को समझकर डर के मारे शिवजी से छिपाव किया और कहा- हे स्वामिन्*! मैंने कुछ भी परीक्षा नहीं ली, (वहाँ जाकर) आपकी ही तरह प्रणाम किया॥1॥ 


* जो तुम्ह कहा सो मृषा न होई। मोरें मन प्रतीति अति सोई॥
तब संकर देखेउ धरि ध्याना। सतीं जो कीन्ह चरित सबु जाना॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*आपने जो कहा वह झूठ नहीं हो सकता, मेरे मन में यह बड़ा (पूरा) विश्वास है। तब शिवजी ने ध्यान करके देखा और सतीजी ने जो चरित्र किया था, सब जान लिया॥2॥ 


* बहुरि राममायहि सिरु नावा। प्रेरि सतिहि जेहिं झूँठ कहावा॥
हरि इच्छा भावी बलवाना। हृदयँ बिचारत संभु सुजाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर श्री रामचन्द्रजी की माया को सिर नवाया, जिसने प्रेरणा करके सती के मुँह से भी झूठ कहला दिया। सुजान शिवजी ने मन में विचार किया कि हरि की इच्छा रूपी भावी प्रबल है॥3॥ 


* सतीं कीन्ह सीता कर बेषा। सिव उर भयउ बिषाद बिसेषा॥
जौं अब करउँ सती सन प्रीती। मिटइ भगति पथु होइ अनीती॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सतीजी ने सीताजी का वेष धारण किया, यह जानकर शिवजी के हृदय में बड़ा विषाद हुआ। उन्होंने सोचा कि यदि मैं अब सती से प्रीति करता हूँ तो भक्तिमार्ग लुप्त हो जाता है और बड़ा अन्याय होता है॥4॥

----------


## satyendra85

गोतम तीय कर सुरति कर ,नहीं परसत पद पानि!
मन विहँसे रघु वंशमणि  , प्रीति अलोकिक जानि !! 
सीता जी गोतम की नारी अहिल्या जी का ध्यान करके श्री रघुनाथ जी के पैर नहीं  छूती , इस अलोकिक प्रीति को समझ कर श्री राम जी मन ही मन हंसने लगे !
माता सीता सोचती है की , जेसे एक पत्थर राम जी के चरण लगने से स्त्री हो  गया , वेसे ही यदि में भगवन के चरण स्पर्श करुँगी तो मेरे गले में पड़ी  असंख्य मोती , हीरे नीलम की मालाये जो की पत्थर की ही है , वो भी यदि स्त्री बन जाएगी तो क्या होगा ? ये विचार आने पर माता सीता राम जी के चरण स्पर्श नहीं कर रही है !

----------


## BP Mishra

************************शिवजी द्वारा सती का त्याग, शिवजी की समाधि*## 1 *************************
दोहा :    

* परम पुनीत न जाइ तजि किएँ प्रेम बड़ पापु।
प्रगटि न कहत महेसु कछु हृदयँ अधिक संतापु॥56॥  

*भावार्थ:-*सती परम पवित्र  हैं, इसलिए इन्हें छोड़ते भी नहीं बनता और प्रेम करने में बड़ा पाप है।  प्रकट करके महादेवजी कुछ भी नहीं कहते, परन्तु उनके हृदय में बड़ा संताप  है॥56॥  

चौपाई :     

*तब संकर प्रभु पद सिरु नावा। सुमिरत रामु हृदयँ अस आवा॥
एहिं तन सतिहि भेंट मोहि नाहीं। सिव संकल्पु कीन्ह मन माहीं॥1॥  

*भावार्थ:-*तब शिवजी ने  प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरण कमलों में सिर नवाया और श्री रामजी का स्मरण  करते ही उनके मन में यह आया कि सती के इस शरीर से मेरी (पति-पत्नी रूप  में) भेंट नहीं हो सकती और शिवजी ने अपने मन में यह संकल्प कर लिया॥1॥  


* अस बिचारि संकरु मतिधीरा। चले भवन सुमिरत रघुबीरा॥
चलत गगन भै गिरा सुहाई। जय महेस भलि भगति दृढ़ाई॥2॥    

*भावार्थ:-*स्थिर बुद्धि  शंकरजी ऐसा विचार कर श्री रघुनाथजी का स्मरण करते हुए अपने घर (कैलास) को  चले। चलते समय सुंदर आकाशवाणी हुई कि हे महेश ! आपकी जय हो। आपने भक्ति की  अच्छी दृढ़ता की॥2॥ 


* अस पन तुम्ह बिनु करइ को आना। रामभगत समरथ भगवाना॥
सुनि नभगिरा सती उर सोचा। पूछा सिवहि समेत सकोचा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*आपको छोड़कर  दूसरा कौन ऐसी प्रतिज्ञा कर सकता है। आप श्री रामचन्द्रजी के भक्त हैं,  समर्थ हैं और भगवान्* हैं। इस आकाशवाणी को सुनकर सतीजी के मन में चिन्ता  हुई और उन्होंने सकुचाते हुए शिवजी से पूछा-॥3॥     


*कीन्ह कवन पन कहहु कृपाला। सत्यधाम प्रभु दीनदयाला॥
जदपि सतीं पूछा बहु भाँती। तदपि न कहेउ त्रिपुर आराती॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे कृपालु!  कहिए, आपने कौन सी प्रतिज्ञा की है? हे प्रभो! आप सत्य के धाम और दीनदयालु  हैं। यद्यपि सतीजी ने बहुत प्रकार से पूछा, परन्तु त्रिपुरारि शिवजी ने कुछ  न कहा॥4॥ 


  	दोहा :     
* सतीं हृदयँ अनुमान किय सबु जानेउ सर्बग्य।
कीन्ह कपटु मैं संभु सन नारि सहज जड़ अग्य॥57 क॥

*भावार्थ:-*सतीजी ने हृदय  में अनुमान किया कि सर्वज्ञ शिवजी सब जान गए। मैंने शिवजी से कपट किया,  स्त्री स्वभाव से ही मूर्ख और बेसमझ होती है॥57 (क)॥   


  		सोरठा :      
* जलु पय सरिस बिकाइ देखहु प्रीति कि रीति भलि।
बिलग होइ रसु जाइ कपट खटाई परत पुनि॥57 ख॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*प्रीति की  सुंदर रीति देखिए कि जल भी (दूध के साथ मिलकर) दूध के समान भाव बिकता है,  परन्तु फिर कपट रूपी खटाई पड़ते ही पानी अलग हो जाता है (दूध फट जाता है)  और स्वाद (प्रेम) जाता रहता है॥57 (ख)॥

----------


## BP Mishra

##################शिवजी द्वारा सती का त्याग, शिवजी की समाधि--2############################


चौ.    

* हृदयँ सोचु समुझत निज करनी। चिंता अमित जाइ नहिं बरनी॥
कृपासिंधु सिव परम अगाधा। प्रगट न कहेउ मोर अपराधा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*अपनी करनी को  याद करके सतीजी के हृदय में इतना सोच है और इतनी अपार चिन्ता है कि जिसका  वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। (उन्होंने समझ लिया कि) शिवजी कृपा के परम अथाह  सागर हैं। इससे प्रकट में उन्होंने मेरा अपराध नहीं कहा॥1॥    


* संकर रुख अवलोकि भवानी। प्रभु मोहि तजेउ हृदयँ अकुलानी॥
निज अघ समुझि न कछु कहि जाई। तपइ अवाँ इव उर अधिकाई॥2॥  

*भावार्थ:-*शिवजी का रुख  देखकर सतीजी ने जान लिया कि स्वामी ने मेरा त्याग कर दिया और वे हृदय में  व्याकुल हो उठीं। अपना पाप समझकर कुछ कहते नहीं बनता, परन्तु हृदय (भीतर ही  भीतर) कुम्हार के आँवे के समान अत्यन्त जलने लगा॥2॥


* सतिहि ससोच जानि बृषकेतू। कहीं कथा सुंदर सुख हेतू॥
बरनत पंथ बिबिध इतिहासा। बिस्वनाथ पहुँचे कैलासा॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वृषकेतु शिवजी  ने सती को चिन्तायुक्त जानकर उन्हें सुख देने के लिए सुंदर कथाएँ कहीं। इस  प्रकार मार्ग में विविध प्रकार के इतिहासों को कहते हुए विश्वनाथ कैलास जा  पहुँचे॥3॥    


* तहँ पुनि संभु समुझि पन आपन। बैठे बट तर करि कमलासन॥
संकर सहज सरूपु सम्हारा। लागि समाधि अखंड अपारा॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वहाँ फिर शिवजी  अपनी प्रतिज्ञा को याद करके बड़ के पेड़ के नीचे पद्मासन लगाकर बैठ गए।  शिवजी ने अपना स्वाभाविक रूप संभाला। उनकी अखण्ड और अपार समाधि लग गई॥4॥  


दोहा :     

*सती बसहिं कैलास तब अधिक सोचु मन माहिं।
मरमु न कोऊ जान कछु जुग सम दिवस सिराहिं॥58॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब सतीजी कैलास  पर रहने लगीं। उनके मन में बड़ा दुःख था। इस रहस्य को कोई कुछ भी नहीं  जानता था। उनका एक-एक दिन युग के समान बीत रहा था॥58॥  


चौपाई :      
* नित नव सोचु सती उर भारा। कब जैहउँ दुख सागर पारा॥
मैं जो कीन्ह रघुपति अपमाना। पुनि पतिबचनु मृषा करि जाना॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सतीजी के हृदय  में नित्य नया और भारी सोच हो रहा था कि मैं इस दुःख समुद्र के पार कब  जाऊँगी। मैंने जो श्री रघुनाथजी का अपमान किया और फिर पति के वचनों को झूठ  जाना-॥1॥  


* सो फलु मोहि बिधाताँ दीन्हा। जो कछु उचित रहा सोइ कीन्हा॥
अब बिधि अस बूझिअ नहिं तोही। संकर बिमुख जिआवसि मोही॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*उसका फल विधाता  ने मुझको दिया, जो उचित था वही किया, परन्तु हे विधाता! अब तुझे यह उचित  नहीं है, जो शंकर से विमुख होने पर भी मुझे जिला रहा है॥2॥  


* कहि न जाइ कछु हृदय गलानी। मन महुँ रामहि सुमिर सयानी॥
जौं प्रभु दीनदयालु कहावा। आरति हरन बेद जसु गावा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*सतीजी के हृदय  की ग्लानि कुछ कही नहीं जाती। बुद्धिमती सतीजी ने मन में श्री रामचन्द्रजी  का स्मरण किया और कहा- हे प्रभो! यदि आप दीनदयालु कहलाते हैं और वेदों ने  आपका यह यश गाया है कि आप दुःख को हरने वाले हैं, ॥3॥ 


* तौ मैं बिनय करउँ कर जोरी। छूटउ बेगि देह यह मोरी॥
जौं मोरें सिव चरन सनेहू। मन क्रम बचन सत्य ब्रतु एहू॥4॥  

*भावार्थ:-*तो मैं हाथ  जोड़कर विनती करती हूँ कि मेरी यह देह जल्दी छूट जाए। यदि मेरा शिवजी के  चरणों में प्रेम है और मेरा यह (प्रेम का) व्रत मन, वचन और कर्म (आचरण) से  सत्य है,॥4॥   


दोहा :       

* तौ सबदरसी सुनिअ प्रभु करउ सो बेगि उपाइ।
होइ मरनु जेहिं बिनहिं श्रम दुसह बिपत्ति बिहाइ॥59॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*तो हे  सर्वदर्शी प्रभो! सुनिए और शीघ्र वह उपाय कीजिए, जिससे मेरा मरण हो और बिना  ही परिश्रम यह (पति-परित्याग रूपी) असह्य विपत्ति दूर हो जाए॥59॥ 


 चौपाई :       
 * एहि बिधि दुखित प्रजेसकुमारी। अकथनीय दारुन दुखु भारी॥
बीतें संबत सहस सतासी। तजी समाधि संभु अबिनासी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*दक्षसुता सतीजी  इस प्रकार बहुत दुःखित थीं, उनको इतना दारुण दुःख था कि जिसका वर्णन नहीं  किया जा सकता। सत्तासी हजार वर्ष बीत जाने पर अविनाशी शिवजी ने समाधि  खोली॥1॥  

 *राम नाम सिव सुमिरन लागे। जानेउ सतीं जगतपति जागे॥
जाइ संभु पद बंदनु कीन्हा। सनमुख संकर आसनु दीन्हा॥2॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*शिवजी रामनाम  का स्मरण करने लगे, तब सतीजी ने जाना कि अब जगत के स्वामी (शिवजी) जागे।  उन्होंने जाकर शिवजी के चरणों में प्रणाम किया। शिवजी ने उनको बैठने के लिए  सामने आसन दिया॥2॥   

 * लगे कहन हरि कथा रसाला। दच्छ प्रजेस भए तेहि काला॥
देखा बिधि बिचारि सब लायक। दच्छहि कीन्ह प्रजापति नायक॥3॥
 *भावार्थ:-*शिवजी भगवान  हरि की रसमयी कथाएँ कहने लगे। उसी समय दक्ष प्रजापति हुए। ब्रह्माजी ने सब  प्रकार से योग्य देख-समझकर दक्ष को प्रजापतियों का नायक बना दिया॥3॥ 

 * बड़ अधिकार दच्छ जब पावा। अति अभिनामु हृदयँ तब आवा॥
नहिं कोउ अस जनमा जग माहीं। प्रभुता पाइ जाहि मद नाहीं॥4॥ 
 *भावार्थ:-*जब दक्ष ने  इतना बड़ा अधिकार पाया, तब उनके हृदय में अत्यन्त अभिमान आ गया। जगत में  ऐसा कोई नहीं पैदा हुआ, जिसको प्रभुता पाकर मद न हो॥4॥ 

श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम

----------


## satyendra85

भाव काव्य  काव्य में , भाव ही बस सार है !
भाव से उसको भजे ,उसका बेडा पार है !
भाय  कुभाय अनख आलसहू !नाम जपत मंदर दिसी दसहु !!

----------


## BP Mishra

*****************************सती का दक्ष यज्ञ में जाना-1*************************************************
दोहा :
* दच्छ लिए मुनि बोलि सब करन लगे बड़ जाग।
नेवते सादर सकल सुर जे पावत मख भाग॥60॥
भावार्थ:-दक्ष ने सब मुनियों को बुला लिया और वे बड़ा यज्ञ करने लगे। जो देवता यज्ञ का भाग पाते हैं, दक्ष ने उन सबको आदर सहित निमन्त्रित किया॥60॥
चौपाई :
* किंनर नाग सिद्ध गंधर्बा। बधुन्ह समेत चले सुर सर्बा॥
बिष्नु बिरंचि महेसु बिहाई। चले सकल सुर जान बनाई॥1॥
भावार्थ:-(दक्ष का निमन्त्रण पाकर) किन्नर, नाग, सिद्ध, गन्धर्व और सब देवता अपनी-अपनी स्त्रियों सहित चले। विष्णु, ब्रह्मा और महादेवजी को छोड़कर सभी देवता अपना-अपना विमान सजाकर चले॥1॥
* सतीं बिलोके ब्योम बिमाना। जात चले सुंदर बिधि नाना॥
सुर सुंदरी करहिं कल गाना। सुनत श्रवन छूटहिं मुनि ध्याना॥2॥
भावार्थ:-सतीजी ने देखा, अनेकों प्रकार के सुंदर विमान आकाश में चले जा रहे हैं, देव-सुन्दरियाँ मधुर गान कर रही हैं, जिन्हें सुनकर मुनियों का ध्यान छूट जाता है॥2॥
* पूछेउ तब सिवँ कहेउ बखानी। पिता जग्य सुनि कछु हरषानी॥
जौं महेसु मोहि आयसु देहीं। कछु *िदन जाइ रहौं मिस एहीं॥3॥
भावार्थ:-सतीजी ने (विमानों में देवताओं के जाने का कारण) पूछा, तब शिवजी ने सब बातें बतलाईं। पिता के यज्ञ की बात सुनकर सती कुछ प्रसन्न हुईं और सोचने लगीं कि यदि महादेवजी मुझे आज्ञा दें, तो इसी बहाने कुछ दिन पिता के घर जाकर रहूँ॥3॥
*पति परित्याग हृदयँ दुखु भारी। कहइ न निज अपराध बिचारी॥
बोली सती मनोहर बानी। भय संकोच प्रेम रस सानी॥4॥
भावार्थ:-क्योंकि उनके हृदय में पति द्वारा त्यागी जाने का बड़ा भारी दुःख था, पर अपना अपराध समझकर वे कुछ कहती न थीं। आखिर सतीजी भय, संकोच और प्रेमरस में सनी हुई मनोहर वाणी से बोलीं- ॥4॥
दोहा :
* पिता भवन उत्सव परम जौं प्रभु आयसु होइ।
तौ मैं जाउँ कृपायतन सादर देखन सोइ॥61॥
भावार्थ:-हे प्रभो! मेरे पिता के घर बहुत बड़ा उत्सव है। यदि आपकी आज्ञा हो तो हे कृपाधाम! मैं आदर सहित उसे देखने जाऊँ॥61॥

----------


## BP Mishra

**********सती का दक्ष यज्ञ में जाना-2**************

चौपाई :
* कहेहु नीक मोरेहूँ मन भावा। यह अनुचित नहिं नेवत पठावा॥
दच्छ सकल निज सुता बोलाईं। हमरें बयर तुम्हउ बिसराईं॥1॥
भावार्थ:-शिवजी ने कहा- तुमने बात तो अच्छी कही, यह मेरे मन को भी पसंद आई पर उन्होंने न्योता नहीं भेजा, यह अनुचित है। दक्ष ने अपनी सब लड़कियों को बुलाया है, किन्तु हमारे बैर के कारण उन्होंने तुमको भी भुला दिया॥1॥
* ब्रह्मसभाँ हम सन दुखु माना। तेहि तें अजहुँ करहिं अपमाना॥
जौं बिनु बोलें जाहु भवानी। रहइ न सीलु सनेहु न कानी॥2॥
भावार्थ:-एक बार ब्रह्मा की सभा में हम से अप्रसन्न हो गए थे, उसी से वे अब भी हमारा अपमान करते हैं। हे भवानी! जो तुम बिना बुलाए जाओगी तो न शील-स्नेह ही रहेगा और न मान-मर्यादा ही रहेगी॥2॥
* जदपि मित्र प्रभु पितु गुर गेहा। जाइअ बिनु बोलेहुँ न सँदेहा॥
तदपि बिरोध मान जहँ कोई। तहाँ गएँ कल्यानु न होई॥3॥
भावार्थ:-यद्यपि इसमें संदेह नहीं कि मित्र, स्वामी, पिता और गुरु के घर बिना बुलाए भी जाना चाहिए तो भी जहाँ कोई विरोध मानता हो, उसके घर जाने से कल्याण नहीं होता॥3॥
* भाँति अनेक संभु समुझावा। भावी बस न ग्यानु उर आवा॥
कह प्रभु जाहु जो बिनहिं बोलाएँ। नहिं भलि बात हमारे भाएँ॥4॥
भावार्थ:-शिवजी ने बहुत प्रकार से समझाया, पर होनहारवश सती के हृदय में बोध नहीं हुआ। फिर शिवजी ने कहा कि यदि बिना बुलाए जाओगी, तो हमारी समझ में अच्छी बात न होगी॥4॥
दोहा :
* कहि देखा हर जतन बहु रहइ न दच्छकुमारि।
दिए मुख्य गन संग तब बिदा कीन्ह त्रिपुरारि॥62॥
भावार्थ:-शिवजी ने बहुत प्रकार से कहकर देख लिया, किन्तु जब सती किसी प्रकार भी नहीं रुकीं, तब त्रिपुरारि महादेवजी ने अपने मुख्य गणों को साथ देकर उनको बिदा कर दिया॥62॥
चौपाई :
* पिता भवन जब गईं भवानी। दच्छ त्रास काहुँ न सनमानी॥
सादर भलेहिं मिली एक माता। भगिनीं मिलीं बहुत मुसुकाता॥1॥
भावार्थ:-भवानी जब पिता (दक्ष) के घर पहुँची, तब दक्ष के डर के मारे किसी ने उनकी आवभगत नहीं की, केवल एक माता भले ही आदर से मिली। बहिनें बहुत मुस्कुराती हुई मिलीं॥1॥
* दच्छ न कछु पूछी कुसलाता। सतिहि बिलोकी जरे सब गाता॥
सतीं जाइ देखेउ तब जागा। कतहूँ न दीख संभु कर भागा॥2॥
भावार्थ:-दक्ष ने तो उनकी कुछ कुशल तक नहीं पूछी, सतीजी को देखकर उलटे उनके सारे अंग जल उठे। तब सती ने जाकर यज्ञ देखा तो वहाँ कहीं शिवजी का भाग दिखाई नहीं दिया॥2॥
* तब चित चढ़ेउ जो संकर कहेऊ। प्रभु अपमानु समुझि उर दहेऊ॥
पाछिल दुखु न हृदयँ अस ब्यापा। जस यह भयउ महा परितापा॥3॥
भावार्थ:-तब शिवजी ने जो कहा था, वह उनकी समझ में आया। स्वामी का अपमान समझकर सती का हृदय जल उठा। पिछला (पति परित्याग का) दुःख उनके हृदय में उतना नहीं व्यापा था, जितना महान्* दुःख इस समय (पति अपमान के कारण) हुआ॥3॥
* जद्यपि जग दारुन दुख नाना। सब तें कठिन जाति अवमाना॥
समुझि सो सतिहि भयउ अति क्रोधा। बहु बिधि जननीं कीन्ह प्रबोधा॥4॥
भावार्थ:-यद्यपि जगत में अनेक प्रकार के दारुण दुःख हैं, तथापि, जाति अपमान सबसे बढ़कर कठिन है। यह समझकर सतीजी को बड़ा क्रोध हो आया। माता ने उन्हें बहुत प्रकार से समझाया-बुझाया॥4॥

----------


## fauji bhai

*संतसमागम हरी कथा तुलसी दुर्लभ होए,
सुतधरा अरु लक्ष्मी पापी के भी होये..*

*भावार्थ :- संतो से मिलाप और भगवन की कथा भी दुर्लभ हो सकती है. कपडे, ज़मीन, धन, पापी के भी हो सकते है.*

----------


## BP Mishra

> भाव काव्य  काव्य में , भाव ही बस सार है !
> भाव से उसको भजे ,उसका बेडा पार है !
> भाय  कुभाय अनख आलसहू !नाम जपत मंदर दिसी दसहु !!


नाम जपत मंगल दिश दस हू ॥  बिल्कुल सही बात कही है मित्र ! राम दरबार में आपका स्वागत है।

----------


## BP Mishra

> *संतसमागम हरी कथा तुलसी दुर्लभ होए,
> सुतधरा अरु लक्ष्मी पापी के भी होये..*
> 
> *भावार्थ :- संतो से मिलाप और भगवन की कथा भी दुर्लभ हो सकती है. कपडे, ज़मीन, धन, पापी के भी हो सकते है.*


 बिल्कुल सही बात कही है मित्र ! राम दरबार में आपका स्वागत है।

----------


## BP Mishra

#####पति के अपमान से दुःखी होकर सती का योगाग्नि से जल जाना, दक्ष यज्ञ विध्वंस#### 
दोहा : 
* सिव अपमानु न जाइ सहि हृदयँ न होइ प्रबोध।
सकल सभहि हठि हटकि तब बोलीं बचन सक्रोध॥63॥ 
भावार्थ:-परन्तु उनसे शिवजी का अपमान सहा नहीं गया, इससे उनके हृदय में कुछ भी प्रबोध नहीं हुआ। तब वे सारी सभा को हठपूर्वक डाँटकर क्रोधभरे वचन बोलीं-॥63॥ 
चौपाई : 
* सुनहु सभासद सकल मुनिंदा। कही सुनी जिन्ह संकर निंदा॥
सो फलु तुरत लहब सब काहूँ। भली भाँति पछिताब पिताहूँ॥1॥
भावार्थ:-हे सभासदों और सब मुनीश्वरो! सुनो। जिन लोगों ने यहाँ शिवजी की निंदा की या सुनी है, उन सबको उसका फल तुरंत ही मिलेगा और मेरे पिता दक्ष भी भलीभाँति पछताएँगे॥1॥ 
* संत संभु श्रीपति अपबादा। सुनिअ जहाँ तहँ असि मरजादा॥
काटिअ तासु जीभ जो बसाई। श्रवन मूदि न त चलिअ पराई॥2॥ 
भावार्थ:-जहाँ संत, शिवजी और लक्ष्मीपति श्री विष्णु भगवान की निंदा सुनी जाए, वहाँ ऐसी मर्यादा है कि यदि अपना वश चले तो उस (निंदा करने वाले) की जीभ काट लें और नहीं तो कान मूँदकर वहाँ से भाग जाएँ॥2॥ 
*जगदातमा महेसु पुरारी। जगत जनक सब के हितकारी॥
पिता मंदमति निंदत तेही। दच्छ सुक्र संभव यह देही॥3॥
भावार्थ:-त्रिपुर दैत्य को मारने वाले भगवान महेश्वर सम्पूर्ण जगत की आत्मा हैं, वे जगत्पिता और सबका हित करने वाले हैं। मेरा मंदबुद्धि पिता उनकी निंदा करता है और मेरा यह शरीर दक्ष ही के वीर्य से उत्पन्न है॥3॥ 
* तजिहउँ तुरत देह तेहि हेतू। उर धरि चंद्रमौलि बृषकेतू॥
अस कहि जोग अगिनि तनु जारा। भयउ सकल मख हाहाकारा॥4॥
भावार्थ:-इसलिए चन्द्रमा को ललाट पर धारण करने वाले वृषकेतु शिवजी को हृदय में धारण करके मैं इस शरीर को तुरंत ही त्याग दूँगी। ऐसा कहकर सतीजी ने योगाग्नि में अपना शरीर भस्म कर डाला। सारी यज्ञशाला में हाहाकार मच गया॥4॥ 
दोहा : 
* सती मरनु सुनि संभु गन लगे करन मख खीस।
जग्य बिधंस बिलोकि भृगु रच्छा कीन्हि मुनीस॥64॥ ॥
भावार्थ:-सती का मरण सुनकर शिवजी के गण यज्ञ विध्वंस करने लगे। यज्ञ विध्वंस होते देखकर मुनीश्वर भृगुजी ने उसकी रक्षा की॥64॥ 
चौपाई : 
* समाचार सब संकर पाए। बीरभद्रु करि कोप पठाए॥
जग्य बिधंस जाइ तिन्ह कीन्हा। सकल सुरन्ह बिधिवत फलु दीन्हा॥1॥ 
भावार्थ:-ये सब समाचार शिवजी को मिले, तब उन्होंने क्रोध करके वीरभद्र को भेजा। उन्होंने वहाँ जाकर यज्ञ विध्वंस कर डाला और सब देवताओं को यथोचित फल (दंड) दिया॥1॥ 
* भै जगबिदित दच्छ गति सोई। जसि कछु संभु बिमुख कै होई॥
यह इतिहास सकल जग जानी। ताते मैं संछेप बखानी॥2॥
भावार्थ:-दक्ष की जगत्प्रसिद्ध वही गति हुई, जो शिवद्रोही की हुआ करती है। यह इतिहास सारा संसार जानता है, इसलिए मैंने संक्षेप में वर्णन किया॥2॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*************पार्वती का जन्म और तपस्या -1****************  

*सतीं मरत हरि सन बरु मागा। जनम जनम सिव पद अनुरागा॥
तेहि कारन हिमगिरि गृह जाई। जनमीं पारबती तनु पाई॥3॥

भावार्थ:-सती ने मरतेसमय भगवान हरि से यह वर माँगा कि मेरा जन्म-जन्म में शिवजी के चरणों मेंअनुराग रहे। इसी कारण उन्होंने हिमाचल के घर जाकर पार्वती के शरीर से जन्मलिया॥3॥

*जब तें उमा सैल गृह जाईं। सकल सिद्धि संपति तहँ छाईं॥
जहँ तहँ मुनिन्ह सुआश्रम कीन्हे। उचित बास हिम भूधर दीन्हे॥4॥

भावार्थ:-जब से उमाजीहिमाचल के घर जन्मीं, तबसे वहाँ सारी सिद्धियाँ और सम्पत्तियाँ छा गईं।मुनियों ने जहाँ-तहाँ सुंदर आश्रम बना लिए और हिमाचल ने उनको उचित स्थानदिए॥4॥

दोहा :

* सदा सुमन फल सहित सब द्रुम नव नाना जाति।
प्रगटीं सुंदर सैल पर मनि आकर बहु भाँति॥65॥

भावार्थ:-उस सुंदर पर्वत पर बहुत प्रकार के सब नए-नए वृक्ष सदा पुष्प-फलयुक्त हो गए और वहाँ बहुत तरह की मणियों की खानें प्रकट हो गईं॥65॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*************पार्वती का जन्म और तपस्या -2****************  
चौपाई :
* सरिता सब पुनीत जलु बहहीं। खग मृग मधुप सुखी सब रहहीं॥
सहज बयरु सब जीवन्ह त्यागा। गिरि पर सकल करहिं अनुरागा॥1॥
भावार्थ:-सारी नदियों में पवित्र जल बहता है और पक्षी, पशु, भ्रमर सभी सुखी रहते हैं। सब जीवों ने अपना स्वाभाविक बैर छोड़ दिया और पर्वत पर सभी परस्पर प्रेम करते हैं॥1॥
* सोह सैल गिरिजा गृह आएँ। जिमि जनु रामभगति के पाएँ॥
नित नूतन मंगल गृह तासू। ब्रह्मादिक गावहिं जसु जासू॥2॥
भावार्थ:-पार्वतीजी के घर आ जाने से पर्वत ऐसा शोभायमान हो रहा है जैसा रामभक्ति को पाकर भक्त शोभायमान होता है। उस (पर्वतराज) के घर नित्य नए-नए मंगलोत्सव होते हैं, जिसका ब्रह्मादि यश गाते हैं॥2॥
* नारद समाचार सब पाए। कोतुकहीं गिरि गेह सिधाए॥
सैलराज बड़ आदर कीन्हा। पद पखारि बर आसनु दीन्हा॥3॥
भावार्थ:-जब नारदजी ने ये सब समाचार सुने तो वे कौतुक ही से हिमाचल के घर पधारे। पर्वतराज ने उनका बड़ा आदर किया और चरण धोकर उनको उत्तम आसन दिया॥3॥
* नारि सहित मुनि पद सिरु नावा। चरन सलिल सबु भवनु सिंचावा॥
निज सौभाग्य बहुत गिरि बरना। सुता बोलि मेली मुनि चरना॥4॥
भावार्थ:-फिर अपनी स्त्री सहित मुनि के चरणों में सिर नवाया और उनके चरणोदक को सारे घर में छिड़काया। हिमाचल ने अपने सौभाग्य का बहुत बखान किया और पुत्री को बुलाकर मुनि के चरणों पर डाल दिया॥4॥
दोहा :
* त्रिकालग्य सर्बग्य तुम्ह गति सर्बत्र तुम्हारि।
कहहु सुता के दोष गुन मुनिबर हृदयँ बिचारि॥66॥

भावार्थ:-(और कहा-) हे मुनिवर! आप त्रिकालज्ञ और सर्वज्ञ हैं, आपकी सर्वत्र पहुँच है। अतः आप हृदय में विचार कर कन्या के दोष-गुण कहिए॥66॥
चौपाई :
* कह मुनि बिहसि गूढ़ मृदु बानी। सुता तुम्हारि सकल गुन खानी॥
सुंदर सहज सुसील सयानी। नाम उमा अंबिका भवानी॥1॥
भावार्थ:-नारद मुनि ने हँसकर रहस्ययुक्त कोमल वाणी से कहा- तुम्हारी कन्या सब गुणों की खान है। यह स्वभाव से ही सुंदर, सुशील और समझदार है। उमा, अम्बिका और भवानी इसके नाम हैं॥1॥
* सब लच्छन संपन्न कुमारी। होइहि संतत पियहि पिआरी॥
सदा अचल एहि कर अहिवाता। एहि तें जसु पैहहिं पितु माता॥2॥
भावार्थ:-कन्या सब सुलक्षणों से सम्पन्न है, यह अपने पति को सदा प्यारी होगी। इसका सुहाग सदा अचल रहेगा और इससे इसके माता-पिता यश पावेंगे॥2॥
* होइहि पूज्य सकल जग माहीं। एहि सेवत कछु दुर्लभ नाहीं॥
एहि कर नामु सुमिरि संसारा। त्रिय चढ़िहहिं पतिब्रत असिधारा॥3॥
भावार्थ:-यह सारे जगत में पूज्य होगी और इसकी सेवा करने से कुछ भी दुर्लभ न होगा। संसार में स्त्रियाँ इसका नाम स्मरण करके पतिव्रता रूपी तलवार की धार पर चढ़ जाएँगी॥3॥
* सैल सुलच्छन सुता तुम्हारी। सुनहु जे अब अवगुन दुइ चारी॥
अगुन अमान मातु पितु हीना। उदासीन सब संसय छीना॥4॥
भावार्थ:-हे पर्वतराज! तुम्हारी कन्या सुलच्छनी है। अब इसमें जो दो-चार अवगुण हैं, उन्हें भी सुन लो। गुणहीन, मानहीन, माता-पिताविहीन, उदासीन, संशयहीन (लापरवाह)॥4॥
दोहा :
* जोगी जटिल अकाम मन नगन अमंगल बेष।
अस स्वामी एहि कहँ मिलिहि परी हस्त असि रेख॥67॥
भावार्थ:-योगी, जटाधारी, निष्काम हृदय, नंगा और अमंगल वेष वाला, ऐसा पति इसको मिलेगा। इसके हाथ में ऐसी ही रेखा पड़ी है॥67॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री  जय जय राम 
मो सम दीन न दीन हित तुम्ह समान  रघुवीर !
अस विचारि रघुवंश मनि हरहु विषम भव भीर !!
कामिहि नारी पिआरि जिमि लोभिहि प्रिय जिमि दाम !
 तिमि रघुनाथ निरंतर प्रिय लागहु मोहि राम !! 

सद्कार्य में रत सभी बन्धुओं को सादर प्रणाम

----------


## BP Mishra

> श्री  जय जय राम 
> मो सम दीन न दीन हित तुम्ह समान  रघुवीर !
> अस विचारि रघुवंश मनि हरहु विषम भव भीर !!
> कामिहि नारी पिआरि जिमि लोभिहि प्रिय जिमि दाम !
>  तिमि रघुनाथ निरंतर प्रिय लागहु मोहि राम !! 
> 
> सद्कार्य में रत सभी बन्धुओं को सादर प्रणाम


    राम दरबार में आपका स्वागत है। मित्र

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री रामजी का शिवजी से विवाह के लिए अनुरोध ##########


दोहा : 

* अब बिनती मम सुनहु सिव जौं मो पर निज नेहु।
जाइ बिबाहहु सैलजहि यह मोहि मागें देहु॥76॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(फिर उन्होंने शिवजी से कहा-) हे शिवजी! यदि मुझ पर आपका स्नेह है, तो अब आप मेरी विनती सुनिए। मुझे यह माँगें दीजिए कि आप जाकर पार्वती के साथ विवाह कर लें॥76॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कह सिव जदपि उचित अस नाहीं। नाथ बचन पुनि मेटि न जाहीं॥
सिर धरि आयसु करिअ तुम्हारा। परम धरमु यह नाथ हमारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी ने कहा- यद्यपि ऐसा उचित नहीं है, परन्तु स्वामी की बात भी मेटी नहीं जा सकती। हे नाथ! मेरा यही परम धर्म है कि मैं आपकी आज्ञा को सिर पर रखकर उसका पालन करूँ॥1॥ 


* मातु पिता गुर प्रभु कै बानी। बिनहिं बिचार करिअ सुभ जानी॥
तुम्ह सब भाँति परम हितकारी। अग्या सिर पर नाथ तुम्हारी॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*माता, पिता, गुरु और स्वामी की बात को बिना ही विचारे शुभ समझकर करना (मानना) चाहिए। फिर आप तो सब प्रकार से मेरे परम हितकारी हैं। हे नाथ! आपकी आज्ञा मेरे सिर पर है॥2॥ 


* प्रभु तोषेउ सुनि संकर बचना। भक्ति बिबेक धर्म जुत रचना॥
कह प्रभु हर तुम्हार पन रहेऊ। अब उर राखेहु जो हम कहेऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी की भक्ति, ज्ञान और धर्म से युक्त वचन रचना सुनकर प्रभु रामचन्द्रजी संतुष्ट हो गए। प्रभु ने कहा- हे हर! आपकी प्रतिज्ञा पूरी हो गई। अब हमने जो कहा है, उसे हृदय में रखना॥3॥ 


* अंतरधान भए अस भाषी। संकर सोइ मूरति उर राखी॥
तबहिं सप्तरिषि सिव पहिं आए। बोले प्रभु अति बचन सुहाए॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार कहकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी अन्तर्धान हो गए। शिवजी ने उनकी वह मूर्ति अपने हृदय में रख ली। उसी समय सप्तर्षि शिवजी के पास आए। प्रभु महादेवजी ने उनसे अत्यन्त सुहावने वचन कहे-4॥ 


दोहा : 

* पारबती पहिं जाइ तुम्ह प्रेम परिच्छा लेहु।
गिरिहि प्रेरि पठएहु भवन दूरि करेहु संदेहु॥77॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप लोग पार्वती के पास जाकर उनके प्रेम की परीक्षा लीजिए और हिमाचल को कहकर (उन्हें पार्वती को लिवा लाने के लिए भेजिए तथा) पार्वती को घर भिजवाइए और उनके संदेह को दूर कीजिए॥77॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय राम जी की!

----------


## calvitf

#######सप्तर्षियों की परीक्षा में पार्वतीजी का महत्व #######
####### कामदेव का देवकार्य के लिए जाना और भस्म होना -1#######

दोहा : 

* सुरन्ह कही निज बिपति सब सुनि मन कीन्ह बिचार।
संभु बिरोध न कुसल मोहि बिहसि कहेउ अस मार॥83॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं ने कामदेव से अपनी सारी विपत्ति कही। सुनकर कामदेव ने मन में विचार किया और हँसकर देवताओं से यों कहा कि शिवजी के साथ विरोध करने में मेरी कुशल नहीं है॥83॥ 

चौपाई : 

*तदपि करब मैं काजु तुम्हारा। श्रुति कह परम धरम उपकारा॥
पर हित लागि तजइ जो देही। संतत संत प्रसंसहिं तेही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथापि मैं तुम्हारा काम तो करूँगा, क्योंकि वेद दूसरे के उपकार को परम धर्म कहते हैं। जो दूसरे के हित के लिए अपना शरीर त्याग देता है, संत सदा उसकी बड़ाई करते हैं॥1॥ 

* अस कहि चलेउ सबहि सिरु नाई। सुमन धनुष कर सहित सहाई॥
चलत मार अस हृदयँ बिचारा। सिव बिरोध ध्रुब मरनु हमारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यों कह और सबको सिर नवाकर कामदेव अपने पुष्प के धनुष को हाथ में लेकर (वसन्तादि) सहायकों के साथ चला। चलते समय कामदेव ने हृदय में ऐसा विचार किया कि शिवजी के साथ विरोध करने से मेरा मरण निश्चित है॥2॥ 

* तब आपन प्रभाउ बिस्तारा। निज बस कीन्ह सकल संसारा॥
कोपेउ जबहिं बारिचरकेतू। छन महुँ मिटे सकल श्रुति सेतू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब उसने अपना प्रभाव फैलाया और समस्त संसार को अपने वश में कर लिया। जिस समय उस मछली के चिह्न की ध्वजा वाले कामदेव ने कोप किया, उस समय क्षणभर में ही वेदों की सारी मर्यादा मिट गई॥3॥ 

* ब्रह्मचर्ज ब्रत संजम नाना। धीरज धरम ग्यान बिग्याना॥
सदाचार जप जोग बिरागा। सभय बिबेक कटकु सबु भागा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्मचर्य, नियम, नाना प्रकार के संयम, धीरज, धर्म, ज्ञान, विज्ञान, सदाचार, जप, योग, वैराग्य आदि विवेक की सारी सेना डरकर भाग गई॥4॥ 

छंद : 

** भागेउ बिबेकु सहाय सहित सो सुभट संजुग महि मुरे।
सदग्रंथ पर्बत कंदरन्हि महुँ जाइ तेहि अवसर दुरे॥ 
होनिहार का करतार को रखवार जग खरभरु परा।
दुइ माथ केहि रतिनाथ जेहि कहुँ कोपि कर धनु सरु धरा॥

भावार्थ:-*विवेक अपने सहायकों सहित भाग गया, उसके योद्धा रणभूमि से पीठ दिखा गए। उस समय वे सब सद्ग्रन्थ रूपी पर्वत की कन्दराओं में जा छिपे (अर्थात ज्ञान, वैराग्य, संयम, नियम, सदाचारादि ग्रंथों में ही लिखे रह गए, उनका आचरण छूट गया) सारे जगत् में खलबली मच गई (और सब कहने लगे) हे विधाता! अब क्या होने वाला है? हमारी रक्षा कौन करेगा? ऐसा दो सिर वाला कौन है, जिसके लिए रति के पति कामदेव ने कोप करके हाथ में धनुष-बाण उठाया है? 

दोहा : 

*जे सजीव जग अचर चर नारि पुरुष अस नाम।
ते निज निज मरजाद तजि भए सकल बस काम॥84॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में स्त्री-पुरुष संज्ञा वाले जितने चर-अचर प्राणी थे, वे सब अपनी-अपनी मर्यादा छोड़कर काम के वश में हो गए॥84॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सब के हृदयँ मदन अभिलाषा। लता निहारि नवहिं तरु साखा॥
नदीं उमगि अंबुधि कहुँ धाईं। संगम करहिं तलाव तलाईं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबके हृदय में काम की इच्छा हो गई। लताओं (बेलों) को देखकर वृक्षों की डालियाँ झुकने लगीं। नदियाँ उमड़-उमड़कर समुद्र की ओर दौड़ीं और ताल-तलैयाँ भी आपस में संगम करने (मिलने-जुलने) लगीं॥1॥ 

* जहँ असि दसा जड़न्ह कै बरनी। को कहि सकइ सचेतन करनी॥
पसु पच्छी नभ जल थल चारी। भए काम बस समय बिसारी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जब जड़ (वृक्ष, नदी आदि) की यह दशा कही गई, तब चेतन जीवों की करनी कौन कह सकता है? आकाश, जल और पृथ्वी पर विचरने वाले सारे पशु-पक्षी (अपने संयोग का) समय भुलाकर काम के वश में हो गए॥2॥ 

* मदन अंध ब्याकुल सब लोका। निसि दिनु नहिं अवलोकहिं कोका॥
देव दनुज नर किंनर ब्याला। प्रेत पिसाच भूत बेताला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोक कामान्ध होकर व्याकुल हो गए। चकवा-चकवी रात-दिन नहीं देखते। देव, दैत्य, मनुष्य, किन्नर, सर्प, प्रेत, पिशाच, भूत, बेताल-3॥ 

* इन्ह कै दसा न कहेउँ बखानी। सदा काम के चेरे जानी॥
सिद्ध बिरक्त महामुनि जोगी। तेपि कामबस भए बियोगी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ये तो सदा ही काम के गुलाम हैं, यह समझकर मैंने इनकी दशा का वर्णन नहीं किया। सिद्ध, विरक्त, महामुनि और महान्* योगी भी काम के वश होकर योगरहित या स्त्री के विरही हो गए॥4॥ 

छंद : 

** भए कामबस जोगीस तापस पावँरन्हि की को कहै।
देखहिं चराचर नारिमय जे ब्रह्ममय देखत रहे॥ 
अबला बिलोकहिं पुरुषमय जगु पुरुष सब अबलामयं।
दुइ दंड भरि ब्रह्मांड भीतर कामकृत कौतुक अयं॥

भावार्थ:-*जब योगीश्वर और तपस्वी भी काम के वश हो गए, तब पामर मनुष्यों की कौन कहे? जो समस्त चराचर जगत को ब्रह्ममय देखते थे, वे अब उसे स्त्रीमय देखने लगे। स्त्रियाँ सारे संसार को पुरुषमय देखने लगीं और पुरुष उसे स्त्रीमय देखने लगे। दो घड़ी तक सारे ब्राह्मण्ड के अंदर कामदेव का रचा हुआ यह कौतुक (तमाशा) रहा।

----------


## calvitf

#######सप्तर्षियों की परीक्षा में पार्वतीजी का महत्व#######
####### कामदेव का देवकार्य के लिए जाना और भस्म होना -2#######

सोरठा : 

* धरी न काहूँ धीर सब के मन मनसिज हरे।
जे राखे रघुबीर ते उबरे तेहि काल महुँ॥85॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*किसी ने भी हृदय में धैर्य नहीं धारण किया, कामदेव ने सबके मन हर लिए। श्री रघुनाथजी ने जिनकी रक्षा की, केवल वे ही उस समय बचे रहे॥85॥ 

चौपाई : 

*उभय घरी अस कौतुक भयऊ। जौ लगि कामु संभु पहिं गयऊ॥
सिवहि बिलोकि ससंकेउ मारू। भयउ जथाथिति सबु संसारू॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*दो घड़ी तक ऐसा तमाशा हुआ, जब तक कामदेव शिवजी के पास पहुँच गया। शिवजी को देखकर कामदेव डर गया, तब सारा संसार फिर जैसा-का तैसा स्थिर हो गया। 

*भए तुरत सब जीव सुखारे। जिमि मद उतरि गएँ मतवारे॥
रुद्रहि देखि मदन भय माना। दुराधरष दुर्गम भगवाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुरंत ही सब जीव वैसे ही सुखी हो गए, जैसे मतवाले (नशा पिए हुए) लोग मद (नशा) उतर जाने पर सुखी होते हैं। दुराधर्ष (जिनको पराजित करना अत्यन्त ही कठिन है) और दुर्गम (जिनका पार पाना कठिन है) भगवान (सम्पूर्ण ऐश्वर्य, धर्म, यश, श्री, ज्ञान और वैराग्य रूप छह ईश्वरीय गुणों से युक्त) रुद्र (महाभयंकर) शिवजी को देखकर कामदेव भयभीत हो गया॥2॥ 

* फिरत लाज कछु करि नहिं जाई। मरनु ठानि मन रचेसि उपाई॥
प्रगटेसि तुरत रुचिर रितुराजा। कुसुमित नव तरु राजि बिराजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लौट जाने में लज्जा मालूम होती है और करते कुछ बनता नहीं। आखिर मन में मरने का निश्चय करके उसने उपाय रचा। तुरंत ही सुंदर ऋतुराज वसन्त को प्रकट किया। फूले हुए नए-नए वृक्षों की कतारें सुशोभित हो गईं॥3॥ 

* बन उपबन बापिका तड़ागा। परम सुभग सब दिसा बिभागा॥
जहँ तहँ जनु उमगत अनुरागा। देखि मुएहुँ मन मनसिज जागा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वन-उपवन, बावली-तालाब और सब दिशाओं के विभाग परम सुंदर हो गए। जहाँ-तहाँ मानो प्रेम उम़ड़ रहा है, जिसे देखकर मरे मनों में भी कामदेव जाग उठा॥4॥ 

छंद : 

** जागइ मनोभव मुएहुँ मन बन सुभगता न परै कही।
सीतल सुगंध सुमंद मारुत मदन अनल सखा सही॥ 
बिकसे सरन्हि बहु कंज गुंजत पुंज मंजुल मधुकरा।
कलहंस पिक सुक सरस रव करि गान नाचहिं अपछरा

भावार्थ:-*मरे हुए मन में भी कामदेव जागने लगा, वन की सुंदरता कही नहीं जा सकती। कामरूपी अग्नि का सच्चा मित्र शीतल-मन्द-सुगंधित पवन चलने लगा। सरोवरों में अनेकों कमल खिल गए, जिन पर सुंदर भौंरों के समूह गुंजार करने लगे। राजहंस, कोयल और तोते रसीली बोली बोलने लगे और अप्सराएँ गा-गाकर नाचने लगीं॥ 

दोहा : 

* सकल कला करि कोटि बिधि हारेउ सेन समेत।
चली न अचल समाधि सिव कोपेउ हृदयनिकेत॥86॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कामदेव अपनी सेना समेत करोड़ों प्रकार की सब कलाएँ (उपाए) करके हार गया, पर शिवजी की अचल समाधि न डिगी। तब कामदेव क्रोधित हो उठा॥86॥ 

चौपाई : 

* देखि रसाल बिटप बर साखा। तेहि पर चढ़ेउ मदनु मन माखा॥
सुमन चाप निज सर संधाने। अति रिस ताकि श्रवन लगि ताने॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*आम के वृक्ष की एक सुंदर डाली देखकर मन में क्रोध से भरा हुआ कामदेव उस पर चढ़ गया। उसने पुष्प धनुष पर अपने (पाँचों) बाण चढ़ाए और अत्यन्त क्रोध से (लक्ष्य की ओर) ताककर उन्हें कान तक तान लिया॥1॥ 

* छाड़े बिषम बिसिख उर लागे। छूटि समाधि संभु तब जागे॥
भयउ ईस मन छोभु बिसेषी। नयन उघारि सकल दिसि देखी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कामदेव ने तीक्ष्ण पाँच बाण छोड़े, जो शिवजी के हृदय में लगे। तब उनकी समाधि टूट गई और वे जाग गए। ईश्वर (शिवजी) के मन में बहुत क्षोभ हुआ। उन्होंने आँखें खोलकर सब ओर देखा॥2॥ 

* सौरभ पल्लव मदनु बिलोका। भयउ कोपु कंपेउ त्रैलोका॥
तब सिवँ तीसर नयन उघारा। चितवन कामु भयउ जरि छारा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जब आम के पत्तों में (छिपे हुए) कामदेव को देखा तो उन्हें बड़ा क्रोध हुआ, जिससे तीनों लोक काँप उठे। तब शिवजी ने तीसरा नेत्र खोला, उनको देखते ही कामदेव जलकर भस्म हो गया॥3॥ 

* हाहाकार भयउ जग भारी। डरपे सुर भए असुर सुखारी॥
समुझि कामसुख सोचहिं भोगी। भए अकंटक साधक जोगी॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में बड़ा हाहाकर मच गया। देवता डर गए, दैत्य सुखी हुए। भोगी लोग कामसुख को याद करके चिन्ता करने लगे और साधक योगी निष्कंटक हो गए॥4॥ 

छंद : 

** जोगी अकंटक भए पति गति सुनत रति मुरुछित भई।
रोदति बदति बहु भाँति करुना करति संकर पहिं गई॥ 
अति प्रेम करि बिनती बिबिध बिधि जोरि कर सन्मुख रही।
प्रभु आसुतोष कृपाल सिव अबला निरखि बोले सही॥

भावार्थ:-*योगी निष्कंटक हो गए, कामदेव की स्त्री रति अपने पति की यह दशा सुनते ही मूर्च्छित हो गई। रोती-चिल्लाती और भाँति-भाँति से करुणा करती हुई वह शिवजी के पास गई। अत्यन्त प्रेम के साथ अनेकों प्रकार से विनती करके हाथ जोड़कर सामने खड़ी हो गई। शीघ्र प्रसन्न होने वाले कृपालु शिवजी अबला (असहाय स्त्री) को देखकर सुंदर (उसको सान्त्वना देने वाले) वचन बोले।

----------


## calvitf

######### रति को वरदान ##############

दोहा : 

* अब तें रति तव नाथ कर होइहि नामु अनंगु।
बिनु बपु ब्यापिहि सबहि पुनि सुनु निज मिलन प्रसंगु॥87॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रति! अब से तेरे स्वामी का नाम अनंग होगा। वह बिना ही शरीर के सबको व्यापेगा। अब तू अपने पति से मिलने की बात सुन॥87॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जब जदुबंस कृष्न अवतारा। होइहि हरन महा महिभारा॥
कृष्न तनय होइहि पति तोरा। बचनु अन्यथा होइ न मोरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब पृथ्वी के बड़े भारी भार को उतारने के लिए यदुवंश में श्री कृष्ण का अवतार होगा, तब तेरा पति उनके पुत्र (प्रद्युम्न) के रूप में उत्पन्न होगा। मेरा यह वचन अन्यथा नहीं होगा॥1॥ 


* रति गवनी सुनि संकर बानी। कथा अपर अब कहउँ बखानी॥
देवन्ह समाचार सब पाए। ब्रह्मादिक बैकुंठ सिधाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के वचन सुनकर रति चली गई। अब दूसरी कथा बखानकर (विस्तार से) कहता हूँ। ब्रह्मादि देवताओं ने ये सब समाचार सुने तो वे वैकुण्ठ को चले॥2॥ 


* सब सुर बिष्नु बिरंचि समेता। गए जहाँ सिव कृपानिकेता॥
पृथक-पृथक तिन्ह कीन्हि प्रसंसा। भए प्रसन्न चंद्र अवतंसा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर वहाँ से विष्णु और ब्रह्मा सहित सब देवता वहाँ गए, जहाँ कृपा के धाम शिवजी थे। उन सबने शिवजी की अलग-अलग स्तुति की, तब शशिभूषण शिवजी प्रसन्न हो गए॥3॥ 


* बोले कृपासिंधु बृषकेतू। कहहु अमर आए केहि हेतू॥
कह बिधि तुम्ह प्रभु अंतरजामी। तदपि भगति बस बिनवउँ स्वामी॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपा के समुद्र शिवजी बोले- हे देवताओं! कहिए, आप किसलिए आए हैं? ब्रह्माजी ने कहा- हे प्रभो! आप अन्तर्यामी हैं, तथापि हे स्वामी! भक्तिवश मैं आपसे विनती करता हूँ॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

# देवताओं का शिवजी से ब्याह के लिए प्रार्थना करना, सप्तर्षियों का पार्वती के पास जाना #

दोहा : 

*सकल सुरन्ह के हृदयँ अस संकर परम उछाहु।
निज नयनन्हि देखा चहहिं नाथ तुम्हार बिबाहु॥88॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे शंकर! सब देवताओं के मन में ऐसा परम उत्साह है कि हे नाथ! वे अपनी आँखों से आपका विवाह देखना चाहते हैं॥88॥ 

चौपाई : 

* यह उत्सव देखिअ भरि लोचन। सोइ कछु करहु मदन मद मोचन॥
कामु जारि रति कहुँ बरु दीन्हा। कृपासिन्धु यह अति भल कीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे कामदेव के मद को चूर करने वाले! आप ऐसा कुछ कीजिए, जिससे सब लोग इस उत्सव को नेत्र भरकर देखें। हे कृपा के सागर! कामदेव को भस्म करके आपने रति को जो वरदान दिया, सो बहुत ही अच्छा किया॥1॥ 

* सासति करि पुनि करहिं पसाऊ। नाथ प्रभुन्ह कर सहज सुभाऊ॥
पारबतीं तपु कीन्ह अपारा। करहु तासु अब अंगीकारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! श्रेष्ठ स्वामियों का यह सहज स्वभाव ही है कि वे पहले दण्ड देकर फिर कृपा किया करते हैं। पार्वती ने अपार तप किया है, अब उन्हें अंगीकार कीजिए॥2॥ 

* सुनि बिधि बिनय समुझि प्रभु बानी। ऐसेइ होउ कहा सुखु मानी॥
तब देवन्ह दुंदुभीं बजाईं। बरषि सुमन जय जय सुर साईं॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्माजी की प्रार्थना सुनकर और प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी के वचनों को याद करके शिवजी ने प्रसन्नतापूर्वक कहा- 'ऐसा ही हो।' तब देवताओं ने नगाड़े बजाए और फूलों की वर्षा करके 'जय हो! देवताओं के स्वामी जय हो' ऐसा कहने लगे॥3॥ 

* अवसरु जानि सप्तरिषि आए। तुरतहिं बिधि गिरिभवन पठाए॥
प्रथम गए जहँ रहीं भवानी। बोले मधुर बचन छल सानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उचित अवसर जानकर सप्तर्षि आए और ब्रह्माजी ने तुरंत ही उन्हें हिमाचल के घर भेज दिया। वे पहले वहाँ गए जहाँ पार्वतीजी थीं और उनसे छल से भरे मीठे (विनोदयुक्त, आनंद पहुँचाने वाले) वचन बोले-4॥ 

दोहा : 

* कहा हमार न सुनेहु तब नारद कें उपदेस॥
अब भा झूठ तुम्हार पन जारेउ कामु महेस॥89॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नारदजी के उपदेश से तुमने उस समय हमारी बात नहीं सुनी। अब तो तुम्हारा प्रण झूठा हो गया, क्योंकि महादेवजी ने काम को ही भस्म कर डाला॥89॥
*मासपारायण, तीसरा विश्राम 
*

चौपाई : 

* सुनि बोलीं मुसुकाइ भवानी। उचित कहेहु मुनिबर बिग्यानी॥
तुम्हरें जान कामु अब जारा। अब लगि संभु रहे सबिकारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर पार्वतीजी मुस्कुराकर बोलीं- हे विज्ञानी मुनिवरों! आपने उचित ही कहा। आपकी समझ में शिवजी ने कामदेव को अब जलाया है, अब तक तो वे विकारयुक्त (कामी) ही रहे!1॥ 

* हमरें जान सदासिव जोगी। अज अनवद्य अकाम अभोगी॥
जौं मैं सिव सेये अस जानी। प्रीति समेत कर्म मन बानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*किन्तु हमारी समझ से तो शिवजी सदा से ही योगी, अजन्मे, अनिन्द्य, कामरहित और भोगहीन हैं और यदि मैंने शिवजी को ऐसा समझकर ही मन, वचन और कर्म से प्रेम सहित उनकी सेवा की है॥2॥ 

* तौ हमार पन सुनहु मुनीसा। करिहहिं सत्य कृपानिधि ईसा॥
तुम्ह जो कहा हर जारेउ मारा। सोइ अति बड़ अबिबेकु तुम्हारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तो हे मुनीश्वरो! सुनिए, वे कृपानिधान भगवान मेरी प्रतिज्ञा को सत्य करेंगे। आपने जो यह कहा कि शिवजी ने कामदेव को भस्म कर दिया, यही आपका बड़ा भारी अविवेक है॥3॥ 

* तात अनल कर सहज सुभाऊ। हिम तेहि निकट जाइ नहिं काऊ॥
गएँ समीप सो अवसि नसाई। असि मन्मथ महेस की नाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! अग्नि का तो यह सहज स्वभाव ही है कि पाला उसके समीप कभी जा ही नहीं सकता और जाने पर वह अवश्य नष्ट हो जाएगा। महादेवजी और कामदेव के संबंध में भी यही न्याय (बात) समझना चाहिए॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* हियँ हरषे मुनि बचन सुनि देखि प्रीति बिस्वास।
चले भवानिहि नाइ सिर गए हिमाचल पास॥90॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पार्वती के वचन सुनकर और उनका प्रेम तथा विश्वास देखकर मुनि हृदय में बड़े प्रसन्न हुए। वे भवानी को सिर नवाकर चल दिए और हिमाचल के पास पहुँचे॥90॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सबु प्रसंगु गिरिपतिहि सुनावा। मदन दहन सुनि अति दुखु पावा॥
बहुरि कहेउ रति कर बरदाना। सुनि हिमवंत बहुत सुखु माना॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने पर्वतराज हिमाचल को सब हाल सुनाया। कामदेव का भस्म होना सुनकर हिमाचल बहुत दुःखी हुए। फिर मुनियों ने रति के वरदान की बात कही, उसे सुनकर हिमवान्* ने बहुत सुख माना॥1॥ 

* हृदयँ बिचारि संभु प्रभुताई। सादर मुनिबर लिए बोलाई।
सुदिनु सुनखतु सुघरी सोचाई। बेगि बेदबिधि लगन धराई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के प्रभाव को मन में विचार कर हिमाचल ने श्रेष्ठ मुनियों को आदरपूर्वक बुला लिया और उनसे शुभ दिन, शुभ नक्षत्र और शुभ घड़ी शोधवाकर वेद की विधि के अनुसार शीघ्र ही लग्न निश्चय कराकर लिखवा लिया॥2॥ 

* पत्री सप्तरिषिन्ह सोइ दीन्ही। गहि पद बिनय हिमाचल कीन्ही॥
जाइ बिधिहि तिन्ह दीन्हि सो पाती। बाचत प्रीति न हृदयँ समाती॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर हिमाचल ने वह लग्नपत्रिका सप्तर्षियों को दे दी और चरण पकड़कर उनकी विनती की। उन्होंने जाकर वह लग्न पत्रिका ब्रह्माजी को दी। उसको पढ़ते समय उनके हृदय में प्रेम समाता न था॥3॥ 

* लगन बाचि अज सबहि सुनाई। हरषे मुनि सब सुर समुदाई॥
सुमन बृष्टि नभ बाजन बाजे। मंगल कलस दसहुँ दिसि साजे॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्माजी ने लग्न पढ़कर सबको सुनाया, उसे सुनकर सब मुनि और देवताओं का सारा समाज हर्षित हो गया। आकाश से फूलों की वर्षा होने लगी, बाजे बजने लगे और दसों दिशाओं में मंगल कलश सजा दिए गए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

> श्री जय जय राम
> सद्कार्य में रत सभी बन्धुओं को सादर प्रणाम


मित्र को प्रणाम ~~~~~~~



> राम दरबार में आपका स्वागत है। मित्र


मित्र सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद~~~~~~~~~ आभार

----------


## satyendra85

श्री रघु वीर प्रताप से सिन्धु तारे पासान !
श्री राम जी के प्रताप से समुद्र में पत्थर भी तैरने लग जाते है , ! तो हे मतिमंद नर तू ऐसे श्री राम जी का भजन क्यों नहीं करता है ?

----------


## BP Mishra

*****************शिवजी की विचित्र बारात और विवाह की तैयारी --1********************  
दोहा :      
* लगे सँवारन सकल सुर बाहन बिबिध बिमान।
होहिं सगुन मंगल सुभद करहिं अपछरा गान॥91॥

*भावार्थ:-*सब देवता अपने भाँति-भाँति के वाहन और विमान सजाने लगे, कल्याणप्रद मंगल शकुन होने लगे और अप्सराएँ गाने लगीं॥91॥   


चौपाई :       

* सिवहि संभु गन करहिं सिंगारा। जटा मुकुट अहि मौरु सँवारा॥
कुंडल कंकन पहिरे ब्याला। तन बिभूति पट केहरि छाला॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के गण  शिवजी का श्रृंगार करने लगे। जटाओं का मुकुट बनाकर उस पर साँपों का मौर  सजाया गया। शिवजी ने साँपों के ही कुंडल और कंकण पहने, शरीर पर विभूति  रमायी और वस्त्र की जगह बाघम्बर लपेट लिया॥1॥ 


* ससि ललाट सुंदर सिर गंगा। नयन तीनि उपबीत भुजंगा॥
गरल कंठ उर नर सिर माला। असिव बेष सिवधाम कृपाला॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के सुंदर  मस्तक पर चन्द्रमा, सिर पर गंगाजी, तीन नेत्र, साँपों का जनेऊ, गले में  विष और छाती पर नरमुण्डों की माला थी। इस प्रकार उनका वेष अशुभ होने पर भी  वे कल्याण के धाम और कृपालु हैं॥2॥ 


* कर त्रिसूल अरु डमरु बिराजा। चले बसहँ चढ़ि बाजहिं बाजा॥
देखि सिवहि सुरत्रिय मुसुकाहीं। बर लायक दुलहिनि जग नाहीं॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*एक हाथ में  त्रिशूल और दूसरे में डमरू सुशोभित है। शिवजी बैल पर चढ़कर चले। बाजे बज  रहे हैं। शिवजी को देखकर देवांगनाएँ मुस्कुरा रही हैं (और कहती हैं कि) इस  वर के योग्य दुलहिन संसार में नहीं मिलेगी॥3॥ 


* बिष्नु बिरंचि आदि सुरब्राता। चढ़ि चढ़ि बाहन चले बराता॥
सुर समाज सब भाँति अनूपा। नहिं बरात दूलह अनुरूपा॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*विष्णु और  ब्रह्मा आदि देवताओं के समूह अपने-अपने वाहनों (सवारियों) पर चढ़कर बारात  में चले। देवताओं का समाज सब प्रकार से अनुपम (परम सुंदर) था, पर दूल्हे के  योग्य बारात न थी॥4॥   


दोहा :        

* बिष्नु कहा अस बिहसि तब बोलि सकल दिसिराज।
बिलग बिलग होइ चलहु सब निज निज सहित समाज॥92॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*तब विष्णु भगवान ने सब दिक्पालों को बुलाकर हँसकर ऐसा कहा- सब लोग अपने-अपने दल समेत अलग-अलग होकर चलो॥92॥  


चौपाई :        

* बर अनुहारि बरात न भाई। हँसी करैहहु पर पुर जाई॥
बिष्नु बचन सुनि सुर मुसुकाने। निज निज सेन सहित बिलगाने॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे भाई! हम  लोगों की यह बारात वर के योग्य नहीं है। क्या पराए नगर में जाकर हँसी  कराओगे? विष्णु भगवान की बात सुनकर देवता मुस्कुराए और वे अपनी-अपनी सेना  सहित अलग हो गए॥1॥  


* मनहीं मन महेसु मुसुकाहीं। हरि के बिंग्य बचन नहिं जाहीं॥
अति प्रिय बचन सुनत प्रिय केरे। भृंगिहि प्रेरि सकल गन टेरे॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*महादेवजी (यह  देखकर) मन-ही-मन मुस्कुराते हैं कि विष्णु भगवान के व्यंग्य-वचन (दिल्लगी)  नहीं छूटते! अपने प्यारे (विष्णु भगवान) के इन अति प्रिय वचनों को सुनकर  शिवजी ने भी भृंगी को भेजकर अपने सब गणों को बुलवा लिया॥2॥ 


* सिव अनुसासन सुनि सब आए। प्रभु पद जलज सीस तिन्ह नाए॥
नाना बाहन नाना बेषा। बिहसे सिव समाज निज देखा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*शिवजी की आज्ञा  सुनते ही सब चले आए और उन्होंने स्वामी के चरण कमलों में सिर नवाया।  तरह-तरह की सवारियों और तरह-तरह के वेष वाले अपने समाज को देखकर शिवजी  हँसे॥3॥ 

* कोउ मुख हीन बिपुल मुख काहू। बिनु पद कर कोउ बहु पद बाहू॥
बिपुल नयन कोउ नयन बिहीना। रिष्टपुष्ट कोउ अति तनखीना॥4॥  

*भावार्थ:-*कोई बिना मुख  का है, किसी के बहुत से मुख हैं, कोई बिना हाथ-पैर का है तो किसी के कई  हाथ-पैर हैं। किसी के बहुत आँखें हैं तो किसी के एक भी आँख नहीं है। कोई  बहुत मोटा-ताजा है, तो कोई बहुत ही दुबला-पतला है॥4॥ 


छंद :        

* तन कीन कोउ अति पीन पावन कोउ अपावन गति धरें।
भूषन कराल कपाल कर सब सद्य सोनित तन भरें॥ 	
खर स्वान सुअर सृकाल मुख गन बेष अगनित को गनै।
बहु जिनस प्रेत पिसाच जोगि जमात बरनत नहिं बनै॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*कोई बहुत  दुबला, कोई बहुत मोटा, कोई पवित्र और कोई अपवित्र वेष धारण किए हुए है।  भयंकर गहने पहने हाथ में कपाल लिए हैं और सब के सब शरीर में ताजा खून लपेटे  हुए हैं। गधे, कुत्ते, सूअर और सियार के से उनके मुख हैं। गणों के अनगिनत  वेषों को कौन गिने? बहुत प्रकार के प्रेत, पिशाच और योगिनियों की जमाते  हैं। उनका वर्णन करते नहीं बनता।  


सोरठा :        

* नाचहिं गावहिं गीत परम तरंगी भूत सब।
देखत अति बिपरीत बोलहिं बचन बिचित्र बिधि॥93॥ 	

*भावार्थ:-*भूत-प्रेत नाचते और गाते हैं, वे सब बड़े मौजी हैं। देखने में बहुत ही बेढंगे जान पड़ते हैं और बड़े ही विचित्र ढंग से बोलते हैं॥93॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*****************शिवजी की विचित्र बारात और विवाह की तैयारी --2********************  

चौपाई :         

* जस दूलहु तसि बनी बराता। कौतुक बिबिध होहिं मग जाता॥
इहाँ हिमाचल रचेउ बिताना। अति बिचित्र नहिं जाइ बखाना॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*जैसा दूल्हा  है, अब वैसी ही बारात बन गई है। मार्ग में चलते हुए भाँति-भाँति के कौतुक  (तमाशे) होते जाते हैं। इधर हिमाचल ने ऐसा विचित्र मण्डप बनाया कि जिसका  वर्णन नहीं हो सकता॥1॥ 


* सैल सकल जहँ लगि जग माहीं। लघु बिसाल नहिं बरनि सिराहीं॥
बन सागर सब नदी तलावा। हिमगिरि सब कहुँ नेवत पठावा॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जगत में जितने  छोटे-बड़े पर्वत थे, जिनका वर्णन करके पार नहीं मिलता तथा जितने वन,  समुद्र, नदियाँ और तालाब थे, हिमाचल ने सबको नेवता भेजा॥2॥  


  	 	* कामरूप सुंदर तन धारी। सहित समाज सहित बर नारी॥
गए सकल तुहिमाचल गेहा। गावहिं मंगल सहित सनेहा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*वे सब अपनी  इच्छानुसार रूप धारण करने वाले सुंदर शरीर धारण कर सुंदरी स्त्रियों और  समाजों के साथ हिमाचल के घर गए। सभी स्नेह सहित मंगल गीत गाते हैं॥3॥   


* प्रथमहिं गिरि बहु गृह सँवराए। जथाजोगु तहँ तहँ सब छाए॥
पुर सोभा अवलोकि सुहाई। लागइ लघु बिरंचि निपुनाई॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हिमाचल ने पहले  ही से बहुत से घर सजवा रखे थे। यथायोग्य उन-उन स्थानों में सब लोग उतर गए।  नगर की सुंदर शोभा देखकर ब्रह्मा की रचना चातुरी भी तुच्छ लगती थी॥4॥ 


छन्द :         

* लघु लाग बिधि की निपुनता अवलोकि पुर सोभा सही।
बन बाग कूप तड़ाग सरिता सुभग सब सक को कही॥ 	
मंगल बिपुल तोरन पताका केतु गृह गृह सोहहीं।
बनिता पुरुष सुंदर चतुर छबि देखि मुनि मन मोहहीं॥

*भावार्थ:-*नगर की शोभा  देखकर ब्रह्मा की निपुणता सचमुच तुच्छ लगती है। वन, बाग, कुएँ, तालाब,  नदियाँ सभी सुंदर हैं, उनका वर्णन कौन कर सकता है? घर-घर बहुत से मंगल सूचक  तोरण और ध्वजा-पताकाएँ सुशोभित हो रही हैं। वहाँ के सुंदर और चतुर  स्त्री-पुरुषों की छबि देखकर मुनियों के भी मन मोहित हो जाते हैं॥ 


दोहा :         

* जगदंबा जहँ अवतरी सो पुरु बरनि कि जाइ।
रिद्धि सिद्धि संपत्ति सुख नित नूतन अधिकाइ॥94॥

*भावार्थ:-*जिस नगर में  स्वयं जगदम्बा ने अवतार लिया, क्या उसका वर्णन हो सकता है? वहाँ ऋद्धि,  सिद्धि, सम्पत्ति और सुख नित-नए बढ़ते जाते हैं॥94॥ 


चौपाई  :
* नगर निकट बरात सुनि आई। पुर खरभरु सोभा अधिकाई॥
करि बनाव सजि बाहन नाना। चले लेन सादर अगवाना॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*बारात को नगर  के निकट आई सुनकर नगर में चहल-पहल मच गई, जिससे उसकी शोभा बढ़ गई। अगवानी  करने वाले लोग बनाव-श्रृंगार करके तथा नाना प्रकार की सवारियों को सजाकर  आदर सहित बारात को लेने चले॥1॥  


* हियँ हरषे सुर सेन निहारी। हरिहि देखि अति भए सुखारी॥
सिव समाज जब देखन लागे। बिडरि चले बाहन सब भागे॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*देवताओं के  समाज को देखकर सब मन में प्रसन्न हुए और विष्णु भगवान को देखकर तो बहुत ही  सुखी हुए, किन्तु जब शिवजी के दल को देखने लगे तब तो उनके सब वाहन  (सवारियों के हाथी, घोड़े, रथ के बैल आदि) डरकर भाग चले॥2॥ 


* धरि धीरजु तहँ रहे सयाने। बालक सब लै जीव पराने॥
गएँ भवन पूछहिं पितु माता। कहहिं बचन भय कंपित गाता॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*कुछ बड़ी उम्र  के समझदार लोग धीरज धरकर वहाँ डटे रहे। लड़के तो सब अपने प्राण लेकर भागे।  घर पहुँचने पर जब माता-पिता पूछते हैं, तब वे भय से काँपते हुए शरीर से ऐसा  वचन कहते हैं॥3॥  


* कहिअ काह कहि जाइ न बाता। जम कर धार किधौं बरिआता॥
बरु बौराह बसहँ असवारा। ब्याल कपाल बिभूषन छारा॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*क्या कहें, कोई  बात कही नहीं जाती। यह बारात है या यमराज की सेना? दूल्हा पागल है और बैल  पर सवार है। साँप, कपाल और राख ही उसके गहने हैं॥4॥  


छन्द :         

* तन छार ब्याल कपाल भूषन नगन जटिल भयंकरा।
सँग भूत प्रेत पिसाच जोगिनि बिकट मुख रजनीचरा॥ 	
जो जिअत रहिहि बरात देखत पुन्य बड़ तेहि कर सही।
देखिहि सो उमा बिबाहु घर घर बात असि लरिकन्ह कही॥

*भावार्थ:-*दूल्हे के शरीर  पर राख लगी है, साँप और कपाल के गहने हैं, वह नंगा, जटाधारी और भयंकर है।  उसके साथ भयानक मुखवाले भूत, प्रेत, पिशाच, योगिनियाँ और राक्षस हैं, जो  बारात को देखकर जीता बचेगा, सचमुच उसके बड़े ही पुण्य हैं और वही पार्वती  का विवाह देखेगा। लड़कों ने घर-घर यही बात कही। 


दोहा  :         

* समुझि महेस समाज सब जननि जनक मुसुकाहिं।
बाल बुझाए बिबिध बिधि निडर होहु डरु नाहिं॥95॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*महेश्वर  (शिवजी) का समाज समझकर सब लड़कों के माता-पिता मुस्कुराते हैं। उन्होंने  बहुत तरह से लड़कों को समझाया कि निडर हो जाओ, डर की कोई बात नहीं है॥95॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*****************शिवजी की विचित्र बारात और विवाह की तैयारी --3--********************  
चौपाई :         

* लै अगवान बरातहि आए। दिए सबहि जनवास सुहाए॥
मैनाँ सुभ आरती सँवारी। संग सुमंगल गावहिं नारी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*अगवान लोग  बारात को लिवा लाए, उन्होंने सबको सुंदर जनवासे ठहरने को दिए। मैना  (पार्वतीजी की माता) ने शुभ आरती सजाई और उनके साथ की स्त्रियाँ उत्तम  मंगलगीत गाने लगीं॥1॥   


* कंचन थार सोह बर पानी। परिछन चली हरहि हरषानी॥
बिकट बेष रुद्रहि जब देखा। अबलन्ह उर भय भयउ बिसेषा॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर हाथों  में सोने का थाल शोभित है, इस प्रकार मैना हर्ष के साथ शिवजी का परछन करने  चलीं। जब महादेवजी को भयानक वेष में देखा तब तो स्त्रियों के मन में बड़ा  भारी भय उत्पन्न हो गया॥2॥   


* भागि भवन पैठीं अति त्रासा। गए महेसु जहाँ जनवासा॥
मैना हृदयँ भयउ दुखु भारी। लीन्ही बोली गिरीसकुमारी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*बहुत ही डर के  मारे भागकर वे घर में घुस गईं और शिवजी जहाँ जनवासा था, वहाँ चले गए। मैना  के हृदय में बड़ा दुःख हुआ, उन्होंने पार्वतीजी को अपने पास बुला लिया॥3॥   


* अधिक सनेहँ गोद बैठारी। स्याम सरोज नयन भरे बारी॥
जेहिं बिधि तुम्हहि रूपु अस दीन्हा। तेहिं जड़ बरु बाउर कस कीन्हा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*और अत्यन्त  स्नेह से गोद में बैठाकर अपने नीलकमल के समान नेत्रों में आँसू भरकर कहा-  जिस विधाता ने तुमको ऐसा सुंदर रूप दिया, उस मूर्ख ने तुम्हारे दूल्हे को  बावला कैसे बनाया?॥4॥ 


छन्द :         

* कस कीन्ह बरु बौराह बिधि जेहिं तुम्हहि सुंदरता दई।
जो फलु चहिअ सुरतरुहिं सो बरबस बबूरहिं लागई॥ 	
तुम्ह सहित गिरि तें गिरौं पावक जरौं जलनिधि महुँ परौं।
घरु जाउ अपजसु होउ जग जीवत बिबाहु न हौं करौं॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जिस विधाता ने  तुमको सुंदरता दी, उसने तुम्हारे लिए वर बावला कैसे बनाया? जो फल कल्पवृक्ष  में लगना चाहिए, वह जबर्दस्ती बबूल में लग रहा है। मैं तुम्हें लेकर पहाड़  से गिर पड़ूँगी, आग में जल जाऊँगी या समुद्र में कूद पड़ूँगी। चाहे घर  उजड़ जाए और संसार भर में अपकीर्ति फैल जाए, पर जीते जी मैं इस बावले वर से  तुम्हारा विवाह न करूँगी। 


दोहा :         

* भईं बिकल अबला सकल दुखित देखि गिरिनारि।
करि बिलापु रोदति बदति सुता सनेहु सँभारि॥96॥।

*भावार्थ:-*हिमाचल की  स्त्री (मैना) को दुःखी देखकर सारी स्त्रियाँ व्याकुल हो गईं। मैना अपनी  कन्या के स्नेह को याद करके विलाप करती, रोती और कहती थीं-॥96॥  


चौपाई :         

* नारद कर मैं काह बिगारा। भवनु मोर जिन्ह बसत उजारा॥
अस उपदेसु उमहि जिन्ह दीन्हा। बौरे बरहि लागि तपु कीन्हा॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैंने नारद का  क्या बिगाड़ा था, जिन्होंने मेरा बसता हुआ घर उजाड़ दिया और जिन्होंने  पार्वती को ऐसा उपदेश दिया कि जिससे उसने बावले वर के लिए तप किया॥1॥  


* साचेहुँ उन्ह कें मोह न माया। उदासीन धनु धामु न जाया॥
पर घर घालक लाज न भीरा। बाँझ कि जान प्रसव कै पीरा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*सचमुच उनके न  किसी का मोह है, न माया, न उनके धन है, न घर है और न स्त्री ही है, वे सबसे  उदासीन हैं। इसी से वे दूसरे का घर उजाड़ने वाले हैं। उन्हें न किसी की  लाज है, न डर है। भला, बाँझ स्त्री प्रसव की पीड़ा को क्या जाने॥2॥ 


* जननिहि बिकल बिलोकि भवानी। बोली जुत बिबेक मृदु बानी॥
अस बिचारि सोचहि मति माता। सो न टरइ जो रचइ बिधाता॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*माता को विकल  देखकर पार्वतीजी विवेकयुक्त कोमल वाणी बोलीं- हे माता! जो विधाता रच देते  हैं, वह टलता नहीं, ऐसा विचार कर तुम सोच मत करो!॥3॥  


* करम लिखा जौं बाउर नाहू। तौ कत दोसु लगाइअ काहू॥
तुम्ह सन मिटहिं कि बिधि के अंका। मातु ब्यर्थ जनि लेहु कलंका॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो मेरे भाग्य  में बावला ही पति लिखा है, तो किसी को क्यों दोष लगाया जाए? हे माता! क्या  विधाता के अंक तुमसे मिट सकते हैं? वृथा कलंक का टीका मत लो॥4॥  


छन्द :         

* जनि लेहु मातु कलंकु करुना परिहरहु अवसर नहीं।
दुखु सुखु जो लिखा लिलार हमरें जाब जहँ पाउब तहीं॥ 	
सुनि उमा बचन बिनीत कोमल सकल अबला सोचहीं।
बहु भाँति बिधिहि लगाइ दूषन नयन बारि बिमोचहीं॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे माता! कलंक  मत लो, रोना छोड़ो, यह अवसर विषाद करने का नहीं है। मेरे भाग्य में जो  दुःख-सुख लिखा है, उसे मैं जहाँ जाऊँगी, वहीं पाऊँगी! पार्वतीजी के ऐसे  विनय भरे कोमल वचन सुनकर सारी स्त्रियाँ सोच करने लगीं और भाँति-भाँति से  विधाता को दोष देकर आँखों से आँसू बहाने लगीं।  


दोहा :         

* तेहि अवसर नारद सहित अरु रिषि सप्त समेत।
समाचार सुनि तुहिनगिरि गवने तुरत निकेत॥97॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस समाचार को सुनते ही हिमाचल उसी समय नारदजी और सप्त ऋषियों को साथ लेकर अपने घर गए॥97॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*****************शिवजी की विचित्र बारात और विवाह की तैयारी --4--********************  
चौपाई :         

* तब नारद सबही समुझावा। पूरुब कथा प्रसंगु सुनावा॥
मयना सत्य सुनहु मम बानी। जगदंबा तव सुता भवानी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब नारदजी ने  पूर्वजन्म की कथा सुनाकर सबको समझाया (और कहा) कि हे मैना! तुम मेरी सच्ची  बात सुनो, तुम्हारी यह लड़की साक्षात जगज्जनी भवानी है॥1॥  


* अजा अनादि सक्ति अबिनासिनि। सदा संभु अरधंग निवासिनि॥
जग संभव पालन लय कारिनि। निज इच्छा लीला बपु धारिनि॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*ये अजन्मा,  अनादि और अविनाशिनी शक्ति हैं। सदा शिवजी के अर्द्धांग में रहती हैं। ये  जगत की उत्पत्ति, पालन और संहार करने वाली हैं और अपनी इच्छा से ही लीला  शरीर धारण करती हैं॥2॥ 


* जनमीं प्रथम दच्छ गृह जाई। नामु सती सुंदर तनु पाई॥
तहँहुँ सती संकरहि बिबाहीं। कथा प्रसिद्ध सकल जग माहीं॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*पहले ये दक्ष  के घर जाकर जन्मी थीं, तब इनका सती नाम था, बहुत सुंदर शरीर पाया था। वहाँ  भी सती शंकरजी से ही ब्याही गई थीं। यह कथा सारे जगत में प्रसिद्ध है॥3॥ 


* एक बार आवत सिव संगा। देखेउ रघुकुल कमल पतंगा॥
भयउ मोहु सिव कहा न कीन्हा। भ्रम बस बेषु सीय कर लीन्हा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*एक बार  इन्होंने शिवजी के साथ आते हुए (राह में) रघुकुल रूपी कमल के सूर्य श्री  रामचन्द्रजी को देखा, तब इन्हें मोह हो गया और इन्होंने शिवजी का कहना न  मानकर भ्रमवश सीताजी का वेष धारण कर लिया॥4॥ 


छन्द :         

* सिय बेषु सतीं जो कीन्ह तेहिं अपराध संकर परिहरीं।
हर बिरहँ जाइ बहोरि पितु कें जग्य जोगानल जरीं॥ 	
अब जनमि तुम्हरे भवन निज पति लागि दारुन तपु किया।
अस जानि संसय तजहु गिरिजा सर्बदा संकरप्रिया॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सतीजी ने जो  सीता का वेष धारण किया, उसी अपराध के कारण शंकरजी ने उनको त्याग दिया। फिर  शिवजी के वियोग में ये अपने पिता के यज्ञ में जाकर वहीं योगाग्नि से भस्म  हो गईं। अब इन्होंने तुम्हारे घर जन्म लेकर अपने पति के लिए कठिन तप किया  है ऐसा जानकर संदेह छोड़ दो, पार्वतीजी तो सदा ही शिवजी की प्रिया  (अर्द्धांगिनी) हैं।  


दोहा :         

* सुनि नारद के बचन तब सब कर मिटा बिषाद।
छन महुँ ब्यापेउ सकल पुर घर घर यह संबाद॥98॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*तब नारद के वचन सुनकर सबका विषाद मिट गया और क्षणभर में यह समाचार सारे नगर में घर-घर फैल गया॥98॥  


चौपाई :         

* तब मयना हिमवंतु अनंदे। पुनि पुनि पारबती पद बंदे॥
नारि पुरुष सिसु जुबा सयाने। नगर लोग सब अति हरषाने॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब मैना और  हिमवान आनंद में मग्न हो गए और उन्होंने बार-बार पार्वती के चरणों की वंदना  की। स्त्री, पुरुष, बालक, युवा और वृद्ध नगर के सभी लोग बहुत प्रसन्न  हुए॥1॥ 


* लगे होन पुर मंगल गाना। सजे सबहिं हाटक घट नाना॥
भाँति अनेक भई जेवनारा। सूपसास्त्र जस कछु ब्यवहारा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*नगर में मंगल  गीत गाए जाने लगे और सबने भाँति-भाँति के सुवर्ण के कलश सजाए। पाक शास्त्र  में जैसी रीति है, उसके अनुसार अनेक भाँति की ज्योनार हुई (रसोई बनी)॥2॥  


*सो जेवनार कि जाइ बखानी। बसहिं भवन जेहिं मातु भवानी॥
सादर बोले सकल बराती। बिष्नु बिरंचि देव सब जाती॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जिस घर में  स्वयं माता भवानी रहती हों, वहाँ की ज्योनार (भोजन सामग्री) का वर्णन कैसे  किया जा सकता है? हिमाचल ने आदरपूर्वक सब बारातियों, विष्णु, ब्रह्मा और सब  जाति के देवताओं को बुलवाया॥3॥  


* बिबिधि पाँति बैठी जेवनारा। लागे परुसन निपुन सुआरा॥
नारिबृंद सुर जेवँत जानी। लगीं देन गारीं मृदु बानी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*भोजन (करने  वालों) की बहुत सी पंगतें बैठीं। चतुर रसोइए परोसने लगे। स्त्रियों की  मंडलियाँ देवताओं को भोजन करते जानकर कोमल वाणी से गालियाँ देने लगीं॥4॥ 


छन्द :         

* गारीं मधुर स्वर देहिं सुंदरि बिंग्य बचन सुनावहीं।
भोजनु करहिं सुर अति बिलंबु बिनोदु सुनि सचु पावहीं॥ 	
जेवँत जो बढ्यो अनंदु सो मुख कोटिहूँ न परै कह्यो।
अचवाँइ दीन्हें पान गवने बास जहँ जाको रह्यो॥  

*भावार्थ:-*सब सुंदरी  स्त्रियाँ मीठे स्वर में गालियाँ देने लगीं और व्यंग्य भरे वचन सुनाने  लगीं। देवगण विनोद सुनकर बहुत सुख अनुभव करते हैं, इसलिए भोजन करने में  बड़ी देर लगा रहे हैं। भोजन के समय जो आनंद बढ़ा वह करोड़ों मुँह से भी  नहीं कहा जा सकता। (भोजन कर चुकने पर) सबके हाथ-मुँह धुलवाकर पान दिए गए।  फिर सब लोग, जो जहाँ ठहरे थे, वहाँ चले गए।  


दोहा :         

*बहुरि मुनिन्ह हिमवंत कहुँ लगन सुनाई आइ।
समय बिलोकि बिबाह कर पठए देव बोलाइ॥99॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*फिर मुनियों ने लौटकर हिमवान्* को लगन (लग्न पत्रिका) सुनाई और विवाह का समय देखकर देवताओं को बुला भेजा॥99॥ 


चौपाई :         

* बोलि सकल सुर सादर लीन्हे। सबहि जथोचित आसन दीन्हे॥
बेदी बेद बिधान सँवारी। सुभग सुमंगल गावहिं नारी॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सब देवताओं को  आदर सहित बुलवा लिया और सबको यथायोग्य आसन दिए। वेद की रीति से वेदी सजाई  गई और स्त्रियाँ सुंदर श्रेष्ठ मंगल गीत गाने लगीं॥1॥  


* सिंघासनु अति दिब्य सुहावा। जाइ न बरनि बिरंचि बनावा॥
बैठे सिव बिप्रन्ह सिरु नाई। हृदयँ सुमिरि निज प्रभु रघुराई॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वेदिका पर एक  अत्यन्त सुंदर दिव्य सिंहासन था, जिस (की सुंदरता) का वर्णन नहीं किया जा  सकता, क्योंकि वह स्वयं ब्रह्माजी का बनाया हुआ था। ब्राह्मणों को सिर  नवाकर और हृदय में अपने स्वामी श्री रघुनाथजी का स्मरण करके शिवजी उस  सिंहासन पर बैठ गए॥2॥ 


* बहुरि मुनीसन्ह उमा बोलाईं। करि सिंगारु सखीं लै आईं॥
देखत रूपु सकल सुर मोहे। बरनै छबि अस जग कबि को है॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*फिर मुनीश्वरों  ने पार्वतीजी को बुलाया। सखियाँ श्रृंगार करके उन्हें ले आईं। पार्वतीजी  के रूप को देखते ही सब देवता मोहित हो गए। संसार में ऐसा कवि कौन है, जो उस  सुंदरता का वर्णन कर सके?॥3॥   


* जगदंबिका जानि भव भामा। सुरन्ह मनहिं मन कीन्ह प्रनामा॥
सुंदरता मरजाद भवानी। जाइ न कोटिहुँ बदन बखानी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*पार्वतीजी को  जगदम्बा और शिवजी की पत्नी समझकर देवताओं ने मन ही मन प्रणाम किया। भवानीजी  सुंदरता की सीमा हैं। करोड़ों मुखों से भी उनकी शोभा नहीं कही जा सकती॥4॥  


छन्द :         

* कोटिहुँ बदन नहिं बनै बरनत जग जननि सोभा महा।
सकुचहिं कहत श्रुति सेष सारद मंदमति तुलसीकहा॥ 	
छबिखानि मातु भवानि गवनीं मध्य मंडप सिव जहाँ।
अवलोकि सकहिं न सकुच पति पद कमल मनु मधुकरु तहाँ॥

*भावार्थ:-*जगज्जननी  पार्वतीजी की महान शोभा का वर्णन करोड़ों मुखों से भी करते नहीं बनता। वेद,  शेषजी और सरस्वतीजी तक उसे कहते हुए सकुचा जाते हैं, तब मंदबुद्धि तुलसी  किस गिनती में है? सुंदरता और शोभा की खान माता भवानी मंडप के बीच में,  जहाँ शिवजी थे, वहाँ गईं। वे संकोच के मारे पति (शिवजी) के चरणकमलों को देख  नहीं सकतीं, परन्तु उनका मन रूपी भौंरा तो वहीं (रसपान कर रहा) था।

----------


## BP Mishra

> श्री रघु वीर प्रताप से सिन्धु तारे पासान !
> श्री राम जी के प्रताप से समुद्र में पत्थर भी तैरने लग जाते है , ! तो हे मतिमंद नर तू ऐसे श्री राम जी का भजन क्यों नहीं करता है ?


 सुस्वागतम प्रभु दरबार मे मित्र।

----------


## sunitasa

धीरज  धर्म मित्र और नारी !आपद काल परखिये चारी !!
वृद्ध ,रोग वश, जड़ ,धन हीना ! अंध ,बधिर क्रोधी अति दीना !!
ऐसेहु पति कर किए अपमाना !नारी पाव जमपुर दुःख नाना !!
एकही धर्म एक व्रत नेमा ! काय वचन मन पति पद प्रेमा !!
जग पतिव्रता चारी विधि अहही  ! वेड ,पूरण, संत सब कहही !!
अनुसुइया माता बोली की हे सीते , धीरज धर्म दोस्त और पत्नी , इन चारो को  विपत्ति में ही परखना चाहिए !जो स्त्री अपने पति को इस तरह का समझ कर उसका  अपमान करती है वो यमलोक की अधिकारिणी होती है , जेसे - वृद्ध , रोगी, मुरख  गरीब,अँधा , क्रोधी ,बहरा या बहुत ही कंगाल पति हो !स्त्री का एक ही व्रत  होता है , एक ही धर्म कहा गया है की वप मन ,वचन, कर्म से पति के चरणों की  सेवा करे !
हे सीते  संसार में चार प्रकार की स्त्री बताई है  एसा वेद पुराण और संत लोग कहते है , 
उत्तम के अस बस मन माहि ! सपनेहु आन पुरुस जग नहीं !१
मध्यम पर पति देखही केसे ! भ्राता पिता , पुत्र निज जेसे !!
धर्म विचारी समुझी कुल रहही !सो निक्रिस्ट त्रिय श्रुति सब कहही !!
बिनु अवसर भय ते रत जोई ! जानेहु अधम नारी जग सोई !
पति बंचक परपति रति करही !रोरव नरक कल्प भर परही !!

----------


## sunitasa

छन सुख लागि जनम सत कोटि !दुःख न समुझ तेहि सम को खोटी !!
बिनु श्रम नारी परम गति लहही !पतिव्रत धर्म छाडी छल गहही !!
पति प्रतिकूल  जनम जह जाई !विधवा होई पाई तरुनाई !!
उत्तम श्रेणी की स्त्री ये ही समझती है की मेरे पति के अलावा संसार में कोई पुरुस है ही नहीं !
मध्यम श्रेणी की स्त्री दुसरे के पति  को , भाई , पिता या पुत्र के रूप में देखती है !
धर्म को विचार कर , या अपने कुल की मान सम्मान को समझ कर बची रहती है उसे निम्न श्रेणी में कहा गया है !
और जो पति के दर की वजह से या मोका न मिलने पर विवश रहती है उसे अधम कहा गया है !
पति को धोखा देकर दुसरे के पति से जो रतिकर्य करती है वह रोरव नरक में पड़ती  है कई जन्मो तक ( नरक १६ तरह के है जिनमे 3 नरक भयानक बताये है , कुम्भी ,  कुम्भीपाक, रोरव नरक )
कुछ पल के सुख के लिए जो स्त्री कई जन्मो के दुःख को नहीं समजती उस स्त्री  के सामान कोण दुस्ता होगी ?जो श्री छल त्याग कर पतिव्रत धर्म का पालन करती  है वह बिना परिश्रम ही परम गति को प्राप्त करती है !
किन्तु जो पति के विपरीत चलती है वो स्त्री जवानी में विधवा हो  जाती है !

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*!जय श्री राम !*

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो शिव जी! 
शिव जी की बारात अनुपम है। ह ह ह ह!!!!!!
धन्य हो प्रभु!!!!!!!!

----------


## BP Mishra

> धीरज  धर्म मित्र और नारी !आपद काल परखिये चारी !!
> वृद्ध ,रोग वश, जड़ ,धन हीना ! अंध ,बधिर क्रोधी अति दीना !!
> ऐसेहु पति कर किए अपमाना !नारी पाव जमपुर दुःख नाना !!
> एकही धर्म एक व्रत नेमा ! काय वचन मन पति पद प्रेमा !!
> जग पतिव्रता चारी विधि अहही  ! वेड ,पूरण, संत सब कहही !!
> अनुसुइया माता बोली की हे सीते , धीरज धर्म दोस्त और पत्नी , इन चारो को  विपत्ति में ही परखना चाहिए !जो स्त्री अपने पति को इस तरह का समझ कर उसका  अपमान करती है वो यमलोक की अधिकारिणी होती है , जेसे - वृद्ध , रोगी, मुरख  गरीब,अँधा , क्रोधी ,बहरा या बहुत ही कंगाल पति हो !स्त्री का एक ही व्रत  होता है , एक ही धर्म कहा गया है की वप मन ,वचन, कर्म से पति के चरणों की  सेवा करे !
> हे सीते  संसार में चार प्रकार की स्त्री बताई है  एसा वेद पुराण और संत लोग कहते है , 
> उत्तम के अस बस मन माहि ! सपनेहु आन पुरुस जग नहीं !१
> मध्यम पर पति देखही केसे ! भ्राता पिता , पुत्र निज जेसे !!
> ...


स्त्री धर्म के बारे मे आपने बहुत अच्छा बताया।

----------


## surekha.baheti

ॐ नम: शिवाय ...................... शिव जी की बारात का वर्णन .................. वाह वाह

----------


## BP Mishra

> ॐ नम: शिवाय ...................... शिव जी की बारात का वर्णन .................. वाह वाह


 धन्यवाद मित्र स्वागत है राम दरबार में।

----------


## calvitf

############ शिवजी का विवाह -1############## 

दोहा : 

* मुनि अनुसासन गनपतिहि पूजेउ संभु भवानि।
कोउ सुनि संसय करै जनि सुर अनादि जियँ जानि॥100॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनियों की आज्ञा से शिवजी और पार्वतीजी ने गणेशजी का पूजन किया। मन में देवताओं को अनादि समझकर कोई इस बात को सुनकर शंका न करे (कि गणेशजी तो शिव-पार्वती की संतान हैं, अभी विवाह से पूर्व ही वे कहाँ से आ गए?)100॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जसि बिबाह कै बिधि श्रुति गाई। महामुनिन्ह सो सब करवाई॥
गहि गिरीस कुस कन्या पानी। भवहि समरपीं जानि भवानी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वेदों में विवाह की जैसी रीति कही गई है, महामुनियों ने वह सभी रीति करवाई। पर्वतराज हिमाचल ने हाथ में कुश लेकर तथा कन्या का हाथ पकड़कर उन्हें भवानी (शिवपत्नी) जानकर शिवजी को समर्पण किया॥1॥ 


* पानिग्रहन जब कीन्ह महेसा। हियँ हरषे तब सकल सुरेसा॥
बेदमन्त्र मुनिबर उच्चरहीं। जय जय जय संकर सुर करहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब महेश्वर (शिवजी) ने पार्वती का पाणिग्रहण किया, तब (इन्द्रादि) सब देवता हृदय में बड़े ही हर्षित हुए। श्रेष्ठ मुनिगण वेदमंत्रों का उच्चारण करने लगे और देवगण शिवजी का जय-जयकार करने लगे॥2॥ 


* बाजहिं बाजन बिबिध बिधाना। सुमनबृष्टि नभ भै बिधि नाना॥
हर गिरिजा कर भयउ बिबाहू। सकल भुवन भरि रहा उछाहू॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अनेकों प्रकार के बाजे बजने लगे। आकाश से नाना प्रकार के फूलों की वर्षा हुई। शिव-पार्वती का विवाह हो गया। सारे ब्राह्माण्ड में आनंद भर गया॥3॥ 


* दासीं दास तुरग रथ नागा। धेनु बसन मनि बस्तु बिभागा॥
अन्न कनकभाजन भरि जाना। दाइज दीन्ह न जाइ बखाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दासी, दास, रथ, घोड़े, हाथी, गायें, वस्त्र और मणि आदि अनेक प्रकार की चीजें, अन्न तथा सोने के बर्तन गाड़ियों में लदवाकर दहेज में दिए, जिनका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता॥4॥ 


*छन्द :* 
*
* दाइज दियो बहु भाँति पुनि कर जोरि हिमभूधर कह्यो।
का देउँ पूरनकाम संकर चरन पंकज गहि रह्यो॥ 
सिवँ कृपासागर ससुर कर संतोषु सब भाँतिहिं कियो।
पुनि गहे पद पाथोज मयनाँ प्रेम परिपूरन हियो॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*बहुत प्रकार का दहेज देकर, फिर हाथ जोड़कर हिमाचल ने कहा- हे शंकर! आप पूर्णकाम हैं, मैं आपको क्या दे सकता हूँ? (इतना कहकर) वे शिवजी के चरणकमल पकड़कर रह गए। तब कृपा के सागर शिवजी ने अपने ससुर का सभी प्रकार से समाधान किया। फिर प्रेम से परिपूर्ण हृदय मैनाजी ने शिवजी के चरण कमल पकड़े (और कहा)


दोहा : 

* नाथ उमा मम प्रान सम गृहकिंकरी करेहु।
छमेहु सकल अपराध अब होइ प्रसन्न बरु देहु॥101॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! यह उमा मुझे मेरे प्राणों के समान (प्यारी) है। आप इसे अपने घर की टहलनी बनाइएगा और इसके सब अपराधों को क्षमा करते रहिएगा। अब प्रसन्न होकर मुझे यही वर दीजिए॥101॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बहु बिधि संभु सासु समुझाई। गवनी भवन चरन सिरु नाई॥
जननीं उमा बोलि तब लीन्ही। लै उछंग सुंदर सिख दीन्ही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी ने बहुत तरह से अपनी सास को समझाया। तब वे शिवजी के चरणों में सिर नवाकर घर गईं। फिर माता ने पार्वती को बुला लिया और गोद में बिठाकर यह सुंदर सीख दी-1॥ 


* करेहु सदा संकर पद पूजा। नारिधरमु पति देउ न दूजा॥
बचन कहत भरे लोचन बारी। बहुरि लाइ उर लीन्हि कुमारी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती! तू सदाशिवजी के चरणों की पूजा करना, नारियों का यही धर्म है। उनके लिए पति ही देवता है और कोई देवता नहीं है। इस प्रकार की बातें कहते-कहते उनकी आँखों में आँसू भर आए और उन्होंने कन्या को छाती से चिपटा लिया॥2॥ 


* कत बिधि सृजीं नारि जग माहीं। पराधीन सपनेहूँ सुखु नाहीं॥
भै अति प्रेम बिकल महतारी। धीरजु कीन्ह कुसमय बिचारी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(फिर बोलीं कि) विधाता ने जगत में स्त्री जाति को क्यों पैदा किया? पराधीन को सपने में भी सुख नहीं मिलता। यों कहती हुई माता प्रेम में अत्यन्त विकल हो गईं, परन्तु कुसमय जानकर (दुःख करने का अवसर न जानकर) उन्होंने धीरज धरा॥3॥ 


* पुनि पुनि मिलति परति गहि चरना। परम प्रेमु कछु जाइ न बरना॥
सब नारिन्ह मिलि भेंटि भवानी। जाइ जननि उर पुनि लपटानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैना बार-बार मिलती हैं और (पार्वती के) चरणों को पकड़कर गिर पड़ती हैं। बड़ा ही प्रेम है, कुछ वर्णन नहीं किया जाता। भवानी सब स्त्रियों से मिल-भेंटकर फिर अपनी माता के हृदय से जा लिपटीं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

############ शिवजी का विवाह -2############


*छन्द :* 
*
* जननिहि बहुरि मिलि चली उचित असीस सब काहूँ दईं।
फिरि फिरि बिलोकति मातु तन तब सखीं लै सिव पहिं गईं॥ 
जाचक सकल संतोषि संकरु उमा सहित भवन चले।
सब अमर हरषे सुमन बरषि निसान नभ बाजे भले॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*पार्वतीजी माता से फिर मिलकर चलीं, सब किसी ने उन्हें योग्य आशीर्वाद दिए। पार्वतीजी फिर-फिरकर माता की ओर देखती जाती थीं। तब सखियाँ उन्हें शिवजी के पास ले गईं। महादेवजी सब याचकों को संतुष्ट कर पार्वती के साथ घर (कैलास) को चले। सब देवता प्रसन्न होकर फूलों की वर्षा करने लगे और आकाश में सुंदर नगाड़े बजाने लगे। 


दोहा : 

* चले संग हिमवंतु तब पहुँचावन अति हेतु।
बिबिध भाँति परितोषु करि बिदा कीन्ह बृषकेतु॥102॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब हिमवान्* अत्यन्त प्रेम से शिवजी को पहुँचाने के लिए साथ चले। वृषकेतु (शिवजी) ने बहुत तरह से उन्हें संतोष कराकर विदा किया॥102॥ 


चौपाई : 

* तुरत भवन आए गिरिराई। सकल सैल सर लिए बोलाई॥
आदर दान बिनय बहुमाना। सब कर बिदा कीन्ह हिमवाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पर्वतराज हिमाचल तुरंत घर आए और उन्होंने सब पर्वतों और सरोवरों को बुलाया। हिमवान ने आदर, दान, विनय और बहुत सम्मानपूर्वक सबकी विदाई की॥1॥ 


* जबहिं संभु कैलासहिं आए। सुर सब निज निज लोक सिधाए॥
जगत मातु पितु संभु भवानी। तेहिं सिंगारु न कहउँ बखानी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जब शिवजी कैलास पर्वत पर पहुँचे, तब सब देवता अपने-अपने लोकों को चले गए। (तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि) पार्वतीजी और शिवजी जगत के माता-पिता हैं, इसलिए मैं उनके श्रृंगार का वर्णन नहीं करता॥2॥ 


* करहिं बिबिध बिधि भोग बिलासा। गनन्ह समेत बसहिं कैलासा॥
हर गिरिजा बिहार नित नयऊ। एहि बिधि बिपुल काल चलि गयऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिव-पार्वती विविध प्रकार के भोग-विलास करते हुए अपने गणों सहित कैलास पर रहने लगे। वे नित्य नए विहार करते थे। इस प्रकार बहुत समय बीत गया॥3॥ 


* जब जनमेउ षटबदन कुमारा। तारकु असुरु समर जेहिं मारा॥
आगम निगम प्रसिद्ध पुराना। षन्मुख जन्मु सकल जग जाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब छ: मुखवाले पुत्र (स्वामिकार्तिक) का जन्म हुआ, जिन्होंने (बड़े होने पर) युद्ध में तारकासुर को मारा। वेद, शास्त्र और पुराणों में स्वामिकार्तिक के जन्म की कथा प्रसिद्ध है और सारा जगत उसे जानता है॥4॥ 


*छन्द :* 
*
* जगु जान षन्मुख जन्मु कर्मु प्रतापु पुरुषारथु महा।
तेहि हेतु मैं बृषकेतु सुत कर चरित संछेपहिं कहा॥ 
यह उमा संभु बिबाहु जे नर नारि कहहिं जे गावहीं।
कल्यान काज बिबाह मंगल सर्बदा सुखु पावहीं॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*षडानन (स्वामिकार्तिक) के जन्म, कर्म, प्रताप और महान पुरुषार्थ को सारा जगत जानता है, इसलिए मैंने वृषकेतु (शिवजी) के पुत्र का चरित्र संक्षेप में ही कहा है। शिव-पार्वती के विवाह की इस कथा को जो स्त्री-पुरुष कहेंगे और गाएँगे, वे कल्याण के कार्यों और विवाहादि मंगलों में सदा सुख पाएँगे। 


दोहा : 

* चरित सिंधु गिरिजा रमन बेद न पावहिं पारु।
बरनै तुलसीदासु किमि अति मतिमंद गवाँरु॥103॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गिरिजापति महादेवजी का चरित्र समुद्र के समान (अपार) है, उसका पार वेद भी नहीं पाते। तब अत्यन्त मन्दबुद्धि और गँवार तुलसीदास उसका वर्णन कैसे कर सकता है? 103॥ 


चौपाई : 

* संभु चरित सुनि सरस सुहावा। भरद्वाज मुनि अति सुखु पावा॥
बहु लालसा कथा पर बाढ़ी। नयनन्हि नीरु रोमावलि ठाढ़ी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के रसीले और सुहावने चरित्र को सुनकर मुनि भरद्वाजजी ने बहुत ही सुख पाया। कथा सुनने की उनकी लालसा बहुत बढ़ गई। नेत्रों में जल भर आया तथा रोमावली खड़ी हो गई॥1॥ 


* प्रेम बिबस मुख आव न बानी। दसा देखि हरषे मुनि ग्यानी॥
अहो धन्य तब जन्मु मुनीसा। तुम्हहि प्रान सम प्रिय गौरीसा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे प्रेम में मुग्ध हो गए, मुख से वाणी नहीं निकलती। उनकी यह दशा देखकर ज्ञानी मुनि याज्ञवल्क्य बहुत प्रसन्न हुए (और बोले-) हे मुनीश! अहा हा! तुम्हारा जन्म धन्य है, तुमको गौरीपति शिवजी प्राणों के समान प्रिय हैं॥2॥ 


* सिव पद कमल जिन्हहि रति नाहीं। रामहि ते सपनेहुँ न सोहाहीं॥
बिनु छल बिस्वनाथ पद नेहू। राम भगत कर लच्छन एहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के चरण कमलों में जिनकी प्रीति नहीं है, वे श्री रामचन्द्रजी को स्वप्न में भी अच्छे नहीं लगते। विश्वनाथ श्री शिवजी के चरणों में निष्कपट (विशुद्ध) प्रेम होना यही रामभक्त का लक्षण है॥3॥ 


* सिव सम को रघुपति ब्रतधारी। बिनु अघ तजी सती असि नारी॥
पनु करि रघुपति भगति देखाई। को सिव सम रामहि प्रिय भाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के समान रघुनाथजी (की भक्ति) का व्रत धारण करने वाला कौन है? जिन्होंने बिना ही पाप के सती जैसी स्त्री को त्याग दिया और प्रतिज्ञा करके श्री रघुनाथजी की भक्ति को दिखा दिया। हे भाई! श्री रामचन्द्रजी को शिवजी के समान और कौन प्यारा है?4॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय हो उमा-शिव जी!
जय सिया-राम जी की!

----------


## calvitf

############ शिवजी का विवाह -3############## 


दोहा : 

* प्रथमहिं मैं कहि सिव चरित बूझा मरमु तुम्हार।
सुचि सेवक तुम्ह राम के रहित समस्त बिकार॥104॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने पहले ही शिवजी का चरित्र कहकर तुम्हारा भेद समझ लिया। तुम श्री रामचन्द्रजी के पवित्र सेवक हो और समस्त दोषों से रहित हो॥104॥ 


चौपाई : 

*मैं जाना तुम्हार गुन सीला। कहउँ सुनहु अब रघुपति लीला॥
सुनु मुनि आजु समागम तोरें। कहि न जाइ जस सुखु मन मोरें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने तुम्हारा गुण और शील जान लिया। अब मैं श्री रघुनाथजी की लीला कहता हूँ, सुनो। हे मुनि! सुनो, आज तुम्हारे मिलने से मेरे मन में जो आनंद हुआ है, वह कहा नहीं जा सकता॥1॥ 


*राम चरित अति अमित मुनीसा। कहि न सकहिं सत कोटि अहीसा॥
तदपि जथाश्रुत कहउँ बखानी। सुमिरि गिरापति प्रभु धनुपानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मुनीश्वर! रामचरित्र अत्यन्त अपार है। सौ करोड़ शेषजी भी उसे नहीं कह सकते। तथापि जैसा मैंने सुना है, वैसा वाणी के स्वामी (प्रेरक) और हाथ में धनुष लिए हुए प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी का स्मरण करके कहता हूँ॥2॥ 


*सारद दारुनारि सम स्वामी। रामु सूत्रधर अंतरजामी॥
जेहि पर कृपा करहिं जनु जानी। कबि उर अजिर नचावहिं बानी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सरस्वतीजी कठपुतली के समान हैं और अन्तर्यामी स्वामी श्री रामचन्द्रजी (सूत पकड़कर कठपुतली को नचाने वाले) सूत्रधार हैं। अपना भक्त जानकर जिस कवि पर वे कृपा करते हैं, उसके हृदय रूपी आँगन में सरस्वती को वे नचाया करते हैं॥3॥ 


* प्रनवउँ सोइ कृपाल रघुनाथा। बरनउँ बिसद तासु गुन गाथा॥
परम रम्य गिरिबरु कैलासू। सदा जहाँ सिव उमा निवासू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हीं कृपालु श्री रघुनाथजी को मैं प्रणाम करता हूँ और उन्हीं के निर्मल गुणों की कथा कहता हूँ। कैलास पर्वतों में श्रेष्ठ और बहुत ही रमणीय है, जहाँ शिव-पार्वतीजी सदा निवास करते हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सिद्ध तपोधन जोगिजन सुर किंनर मुनिबृंद।
बसहिं तहाँ सुकृती सकल सेवहिं सिव सुखकंद॥105॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सिद्ध, तपस्वी, योगीगण, देवता, किन्नर और मुनियों के समूह उस पर्वत पर रहते हैं। वे सब बड़े पुण्यात्मा हैं और आनंदकन्द श्री महादेवजी की सेवा करते हैं॥105॥ 


चौपाई : 

* हरि हर बिमुख धर्म रति नाहीं। ते नर तहँ सपनेहुँ नहिं जाहीं॥
तेहि गिरि पर बट बिटप बिसाला। नित नूतन सुंदर सब काला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो भगवान विष्णु और महादेवजी से विमुख हैं और जिनकी धर्म में प्रीति नहीं है, वे लोग स्वप्न में भी वहाँ नहीं जा सकते। उस पर्वत पर एक विशाल बरगद का पेड़ है, जो नित्य नवीन और सब काल (छहों ऋतुओं) में सुंदर रहता है॥1॥ 


* त्रिबिध समीर सुसीतलि छाया। सिव बिश्राम बिटप श्रुति गाया॥
एक बार तेहि तर प्रभु गयऊ। तरु बिलोकि उर अति सुखु भयऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वहाँ तीनों प्रकार की (शीतल, मंद और सुगंध) वायु बहती रहती है और उसकी छाया बड़ी ठंडी रहती है। वह शिवजी के विश्राम करने का वृक्ष है, जिसे वेदों ने गाया है। एक बार प्रभु श्री शिवजी उस वृक्ष के नीचे गए और उसे देखकर उनके हृदय में बहुत आनंद हुआ॥2॥ 


*निज कर डासि नागरिपु छाला। बैठे सहजहिं संभु कृपाला॥
कुंद इंदु दर गौर सरीरा। भुज प्रलंब परिधन मुनिचीरा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपने हाथ से बाघम्बर बिछाकर कृपालु शिवजी स्वभाव से ही (बिना किसी खास प्रयोजन के) वहाँ बैठ गए। कुंद के पुष्प, चन्द्रमा और शंख के समान उनका गौर शरीर था। बड़ी लंबी भुजाएँ थीं और वे मुनियों के से (वल्कल) वस्त्र धारण किए हुए थे॥3॥ 


* तरुन अरुन अंबुज सम चरना। नख दुति भगत हृदय तम हरना॥
भुजग भूति भूषन त्रिपुरारी। आननु सरद चंद छबि हारी॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके चरण नए (पूर्ण रूप से खिले हुए) लाल कमल के समान थे, नखों की ज्योति भक्तों के हृदय का अंधकार हरने वाली थी। साँप और भस्म ही उनके भूषण थे और उन त्रिपुरासुर के शत्रु शिवजी का मुख शरद (पूर्णिमा) के चन्द्रमा की शोभा को भी हरने वाला (फीकी करने वाला) था॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

> जय हो उमा-शिव जी!
> जय सिया-राम जी की!


जै हो ………………

----------


## Jayeshh

धवल जी, मिश्र जी.... अब कुछ बात बनी.... सूत्र अपनी ले में आ गया..... बहुत सुन्दर और विस्तृत वर्णन है......

----------


## BP Mishra

श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम

----------


## BP Mishra

> धवल जी, मिश्र जी.... अब कुछ बात बनी.... सूत्र अपनी ले में आ गया..... बहुत सुन्दर और विस्तृत वर्णन है......



उत्साह वर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## satya_anveshi

क्या सुंदर प्रसंग है! शिव विवाह.......
सूत्र बहुत अच्छा चल रहा है। मिश्रा जी और धवल भाई को धन्यवाद।

----------


## calvitf

########### शिव-पार्वती संवाद -1#################### 

दोहा : 

* जटा मुकुट सुरसरित सिर लोचन नलिन बिसाल।
नीलकंठ लावन्यनिधि सोह बालबिधु भाल॥106॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके सिर पर जटाओं का मुकुट और गंगाजी (शोभायमान) थीं। कमल के समान बड़े-बड़े नेत्र थे। उनका नील कंठ था और वे सुंदरता के भंडार थे। उनके मस्तक पर द्वितीया का चन्द्रमा शोभित था॥106॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बैठे सोह कामरिपु कैसें। धरें सरीरु सांतरसु जैसें॥
पारबती भल अवसरु जानी। गईं संभु पहिं मातु भवानी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कामदेव के शत्रु शिवजी वहाँ बैठे हुए ऐसे शोभित हो रहे थे, मानो शांतरस ही शरीर धारण किए बैठा हो। अच्छा मौका जानकर शिवपत्नी माता पार्वतीजी उनके पास गईं। 


* जानि प्रिया आदरु अति कीन्हा। बाम भाग आसनु हर दीन्हा॥
बैठीं सिव समीप हरषाई। पूरुब जन्म कथा चित आई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपनी प्यारी पत्नी जानकार शिवजी ने उनका बहुत आदर-सत्कार किया और अपनी बायीं ओर बैठने के लिए आसन दिया। पार्वतीजी प्रसन्न होकर शिवजी के पास बैठ गईं। उन्हें पिछले जन्म की कथा स्मरण हो आई॥2॥ 


*पति हियँ हेतु अधिक अनुमानी। बिहसि उमा बोलीं प्रिय बानी॥
कथा जो सकल लोक हितकारी। सोइ पूछन चह सैल कुमारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वामी के हृदय में (अपने ऊपर पहले की अपेक्षा) अधिक प्रेम समझकर पार्वतीजी हँसकर प्रिय वचन बोलीं। (याज्ञवल्क्यजी कहते हैं कि) जो कथा सब लोगों का हित करने वाली है, उसे ही पार्वतीजी पूछना चाहती हैं॥3॥ 


*बिस्वनाथ मम नाथ पुरारी। त्रिभुवन महिमा बिदित तुम्हारी॥
चर अरु अचर नाग नर देवा। सकल करहिं पद पंकज सेवा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(पार्वतीजी ने कहा-) हे संसार के स्वामी! हे मेरे नाथ! हे त्रिपुरासुर का वध करने वाले! आपकी महिमा तीनों लोकों में विख्यात है। चर, अचर, नाग, मनुष्य और देवता सभी आपके चरण कमलों की सेवा करते हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* प्रभु समरथ सर्बग्य सिव सकल कला गुन धाम।
जोग ग्यान बैराग्य निधि प्रनत कलपतरु नाम॥107॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! आप समर्थ, सर्वज्ञ और कल्याणस्वरूप हैं। सब कलाओं और गुणों के निधान हैं और योग, ज्ञान तथा वैराग्य के भंडार हैं। आपका नाम शरणागतों के लिए कल्पवृक्ष है॥107॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जौं मो पर प्रसन्न सुखरासी। जानिअ सत्य मोहि निज दासी॥
तौ प्रभु हरहु मोर अग्याना। कहि रघुनाथ कथा बिधि नाना॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सुख की राशि ! यदि आप मुझ पर प्रसन्न हैं और सचमुच मुझे अपनी दासी (या अपनी सच्ची दासी) जानते हैं, तो हे प्रभो! आप श्री रघुनाथजी की नाना प्रकार की कथा कहकर मेरा अज्ञान दूर कीजिए॥1॥ 


* जासु भवनु सुरतरु तर होई। सहि कि दरिद्र जनित दुखु सोई॥
ससिभूषन अस हृदयँ बिचारी। हरहु नाथ मम मति भ्रम भारी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसका घर कल्पवृक्ष के नीचे हो, वह भला दरिद्रता से उत्पन्न दुःख को क्यों सहेगा? हे शशिभूषण! हे नाथ! हृदय में ऐसा विचार कर मेरी बुद्धि के भारी भ्रम को दूर कीजिए॥2॥ 


* प्रभु जे मुनि परमारथबादी। कहहिं राम कहुँ ब्रह्म अनादी॥
सेस सारदा बेद पुराना। सकल करहिं रघुपति गुन गाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! जो परमार्थतत्व (ब्रह्म) के ज्ञाता और वक्ता मुनि हैं, वे श्री रामचन्द्रजी को अनादि ब्रह्म कहते हैं और शेष, सरस्वती, वेद और पुराण सभी श्री रघुनाथजी का गुण गाते हैं॥3॥ 


* तुम्ह पुनि राम राम दिन राती। सादर जपहु अनँग आराती॥
रामु सो अवध नृपति सुत सोई। की अज अगुन अलखगति कोई॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*और हे कामदेव के शत्रु! आप भी दिन-रात आदरपूर्वक राम-राम जपा करते हैं- ये राम वही अयोध्या के राजा के पुत्र हैं? या अजन्मे, निर्गुण और अगोचर कोई और राम हैं?4॥

दोहा : 

* जौं नृप तनय त ब्रह्म किमि नारि बिरहँ मति भोरि।
देखि चरित महिमा सुनत भ्रमति बुद्धि अति मोरि॥108॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि वे राजपुत्र हैं तो ब्रह्म कैसे? (और यदि ब्रह्म हैं तो) स्त्री के विरह में उनकी मति बावली कैसे हो गई? इधर उनके ऐसे चरित्र देखकर और उधर उनकी महिमा सुनकर मेरी बुद्धि अत्यन्त चकरा रही है॥108॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जौं अनीह ब्यापक बिभु कोऊ। कहहु बुझाइ नाथ मोहि सोऊ॥
अग्य जानि रिस उर जनि धरहू। जेहि बिधि मोह मिटै सोइ करहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि इच्छारहित, व्यापक, समर्थ ब्रह्म कोई और हैं, तो हे नाथ! मुझे उसे समझाकर कहिए। मुझे नादान समझकर मन में क्रोध न लाइए। जिस तरह मेरा मोह दूर हो, वही कीजिए॥1॥ 


* मैं बन दीखि राम प्रभुताई। अति भय बिकल न तुम्हहि सुनाई॥
तदपि मलिन मन बोधु न आवा। सो फलु भली भाँति हम पावा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने (पिछले जन्म में) वन में श्री रामचन्द्रजी की प्रभुता देखी थी, परन्तु अत्यन्त भयभीत होने के कारण मैंने वह बात आपको सुनाई नहीं। तो भी मेरे मलिन मन को बोध न हुआ। उसका फल भी मैंने अच्छी तरह पा लिया॥2॥ 


* अजहूँ कछु संसउ मन मोरें। करहु कृपा बिनवउँ कर जोरें॥
प्रभु तब मोहि बहु भाँति प्रबोधा। नाथ सो समुझि करहु जनि क्रोधा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब भी मेरे मन में कुछ संदेह है। आप कृपा कीजिए, मैं हाथ जोड़कर विनती करती हूँ। हे प्रभो! आपने उस समय मुझे बहुत तरह से समझाया था (फिर भी मेरा संदेह नहीं गया), हे नाथ! यह सोचकर मुझ पर क्रोध न कीजिए॥3॥ 


* तब कर अस बिमोह अब नाहीं। रामकथा पर रुचि मन माहीं॥
कहहु पुनीत राम गुन गाथा। भुजगराज भूषन सुरनाथा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे अब पहले जैसा मोह नहीं है, अब तो मेरे मन में रामकथा सुनने की रुचि है। हे शेषनाग को अलंकार रूप में धारण करने वाले देवताओं के नाथ! आप श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुणों की पवित्र कथा कहिए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* बंदउँ पद धरि धरनि सिरु बिनय करउँ कर जोरि।
बरनहु रघुबर बिसद जसु श्रुति सिद्धांत निचोरि॥109॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं पृथ्वी पर सिर टेककर आपके चरणों की वंदना करती हूँ और हाथ जोड़कर विनती करती हूँ। आप वेदों के सिद्धांत को निचोड़कर श्री रघुनाथजी का निर्मल यश वर्णन कीजिए॥109॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जदपि जोषिता नहिं अधिकारी। दासी मन क्रम बचन तुम्हारी॥
गूढ़उ तत्त्व न साधु दुरावहिं। आरत अधिकारी जहँ पावहिं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि स्त्री होने के कारण मैं उसे सुनने की अधिकारिणी नहीं हूँ, तथापि मैं मन, वचन और कर्म से आपकी दासी हूँ। संत लोग जहाँ आर्त अधिकारी पाते हैं, वहाँ गूढ़ तत्त्व भी उससे नहीं छिपाते॥1॥ 


* अति आरति पूछउँ सुरराया। रघुपति कथा कहहु करि दाया॥
प्रथम सो कारन कहहु बिचारी। निर्गुन ब्रह्म सगुन बपु धारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देवताओं के स्वामी! मैं बहुत ही आर्तभाव (दीनता) से पूछती हूँ, आप मुझ पर दया करके श्री रघुनाथजी की कथा कहिए। पहले तो वह कारण विचारकर बतलाइए, जिससे निर्गुण ब्रह्म सगुण रूप धारण करता है॥2॥ 


* पुनि प्रभु कहहु राम अवतारा। बालचरित पुनि कहहु उदारा॥
कहहु जथा जानकी बिबाहीं। राज तजा सो दूषन काहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर हे प्रभु! श्री रामचन्द्रजी के अवतार (जन्म) की कथा कहिए तथा उनका उदार बाल चरित्र कहिए। फिर जिस प्रकार उन्होंने श्री जानकीजी से विवाह किया, वह कथा कहिए और फिर यह बतलाइए कि उन्होंने जो राज्य छोड़ा, सो किस दोष से॥3॥ 


* बन बसि कीन्हे चरित अपारा। कहहु नाथ जिमि रावन मारा॥
राज बैठि कीन्हीं बहु लीला। सकल कहहु संकर सुखसीला॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! फिर उन्होंने वन में रहकर जो अपार चरित्र किए तथा जिस तरह रावण को मारा, वह कहिए। हे सुखस्वरूप शंकर! फिर आप उन सारी लीलाओं को कहिए जो उन्होंने राज्य (सिंहासन) पर बैठकर की थीं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

########### शिव-पार्वती संवाद -2#################### 



दोहा : 

* बहुरि कहहु करुनायतन कीन्ह जो अचरज राम।
प्रजा सहित रघुबंसमनि किमि गवने निज धाम॥110॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे कृपाधाम! फिर वह अद्भुत चरित्र कहिए जो श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने किया- वे रघुकुल शिरोमणि प्रजा सहित किस प्रकार अपने धाम को गए?110॥ 


चौपाई : 

* पुनि प्रभु कहहु सो तत्त्व बखानी। जेहिं बिग्यान मगन मुनि ग्यानी॥
भगति ग्यान बिग्यान बिरागा। पुनि सब बरनहु सहित बिभागा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभु! फिर आप उस तत्त्व को समझाकर कहिए, जिसकी अनुभूति में ज्ञानी मुनिगण सदा मग्न रहते हैं और फिर भक्ति, ज्ञान, विज्ञान और वैराग्य का विभाग सहित वर्णन कीजिए॥1॥ 


* औरउ राम रहस्य अनेका। कहहु नाथ अति बिमल बिबेका॥
जो प्रभु मैं पूछा नहिं होई। सोउ दयाल राखहु जनि गोई॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(इसके सिवा) श्री रामचन्द्रजी के और भी जो अनेक रहस्य (छिपे हुए भाव अथवा चरित्र) हैं, उनको कहिए। हे नाथ! आपका ज्ञान अत्यन्त निर्मल है। हे प्रभो! जो बात मैंने न भी पूछी हो, हे दयालु! उसे भी आप छिपा न रखिएगा॥2॥ 


* तुम्ह त्रिभुवन गुर बेद बखाना। आन जीव पाँवर का जाना॥
प्रस्न उमा कै सहज सुहाई। छल बिहीन सुनि सिव मन भाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वेदों ने आपको तीनों लोकों का गुरु कहा है। दूसरे पामर जीव इस रहस्य को क्या जानें! पार्वतीजी के सहज सुंदर और छलरहित (सरल) प्रश्न सुनकर शिवजी के मन को बहुत अच्छे लगे॥3॥ 


* हर हियँ रामचरित सब आए। प्रेम पुलक लोचन जल छाए॥
श्रीरघुनाथ रूप उर आवा। परमानंद अमित सुख पावा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री महादेवजी के हृदय में सारे रामचरित्र आ गए। प्रेम के मारे उनका शरीर पुलकित हो गया और नेत्रों में जल भर आया। श्री रघुनाथजी का रूप उनके हृदय में आ गया, जिससे स्वयं परमानन्दस्वरूप शिवजी ने भी अपार सुख पाया॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* मगन ध्यान रस दंड जुग पुनि मन बाहेर कीन्ह।
रघुपति चरित महेस तब हरषित बरनै लीन्ह॥111।
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी दो घड़ी तक ध्यान के रस (आनंद) में डूबे रहे, फिर उन्होंने मन को बाहर खींचा और तब वे प्रसन्न होकर श्री रघुनाथजी का चरित्र वर्णन करने लगे॥111॥ 


चौपाई : 

* झूठेउ सत्य जाहि बिनु जानें। जिमि भुजंग बिनु रजु पहिचानें॥
जेहि जानें जग जाइ हेराई। जागें जथा सपन भ्रम जाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसके बिना जाने झूठ भी सत्य मालूम होता है, जैसे बिना पहचाने रस्सी में साँप का भ्रम हो जाता है और जिसके जान लेने पर जगत का उसी तरह लोप हो जाता है, जैसे जागने पर स्वप्न का भ्रम जाता रहता है॥1॥ 


*बंदउँ बालरूप सोइ रामू। सब सिधि सुलभ जपत जिसु नामू॥
मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी। द्रवउ सो दसरथ अजिर बिहारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं उन्हीं श्री रामचन्द्रजी के बाल रूप की वंदना करता हूँ, जिनका नाम जपने से सब सिद्धियाँ सहज ही प्राप्त हो जाती हैं। मंगल के धाम, अमंगल के हरने वाले और श्री दशरथजी के आँगन में खेलने वाले (बालरूप) श्री रामचन्द्रजी मुझ पर कृपा करें॥2॥ 


* करि प्रनाम रामहि त्रिपुरारी। हरषि सुधा सम गिरा उचारी॥
धन्य धन्य गिरिराजकुमारी। तुम्ह समान नहिं कोउ उपकारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*त्रिपुरासुर का वध करने वाले शिवजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी को प्रणाम करके आनंद में भरकर अमृत के समान वाणी बोले- हे गिरिराजकुमारी पार्वती! तुम धन्य हो! धन्य हो!! तुम्हारे समान कोई उपकारी नहीं है॥3॥ 


* पूँछेहु रघुपति कथा प्रसंगा। सकल लोक जग पावनि गंगा॥
तुम्ह रघुबीर चरन अनुरागी। कीन्हिहु प्रस्न जगत हित लागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो तुमने श्री रघुनाथजी की कथा का प्रसंग पूछा है, जो कथा समस्त लोकों के लिए जगत को पवित्र करने वाली गंगाजी के समान है। तुमने जगत के कल्याण के लिए ही प्रश्न पूछे हैं। तुम श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणों में प्रेम रखने वाली हो॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* राम कृपा तें पारबति सपनेहुँ तव मन माहिं।
सोक मोह संदेह भ्रम मम बिचार कछु नाहिं॥112॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती! मेरे विचार में तो श्री रामजी की कृपा से तुम्हारे मन में स्वप्न में भी शोक, मोह, संदेह और भ्रम कुछ भी नहीं है॥112॥ 


चौपाई : 

* तदपि असंका कीन्हिहु सोई। कहत सुनत सब कर हित होई॥
जिन्ह हरिकथा सुनी नहिं काना। श्रवन रंध्र अहिभवन समाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर भी तुमने इसीलिए वही (पुरानी) शंका की है कि इस प्रसंग के कहने-सुनने से सबका कल्याण होगा। जिन्होंने अपने कानों से भगवान की कथा नहीं सुनी, उनके कानों के छिद्र साँप के बिल के समान हैं॥1॥ 


* नयनन्हि संत दरस नहिं देखा। लोचन मोरपंख कर लेखा॥
तेसिर कटु तुंबरि समतूला। जे न नमत हरि गुर पद मूला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्होंने अपने नेत्रों से संतों के दर्शन नहीं किए, उनके वे नेत्र मोर के पंखों पर दिखने वाली नकली आँखों की गिनती में हैं। वे सिर कड़वी तूँबी के समान हैं, जो श्री हरि और गुरु के चरणतल पर नहीं झुकते॥2॥ 


* जिन्ह हरिभगति हृदयँ नहिं आनी। जीवत सव समान तेइ प्रानी॥
जो नहिं करइ राम गुन गाना। जीह सो दादुर जीह समाना॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्होंने भगवान की भक्ति को अपने हृदय में स्थान नहीं दिया, वे प्राणी जीते हुए ही मुर्दे के समान हैं, जो जीभ श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुणों का गान नहीं करती, वह मेंढक की जीभ के समान है॥3॥ 


* कुलिस कठोर निठुर सोइ छाती। सुनि हरिचरित न जो हरषाती॥
गिरिजा सुनहु राम कै लीला। सुर हित दनुज बिमोहनसीला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह हृदय वज्र के समान कड़ा और निष्ठुर है, जो भगवान के चरित्र सुनकर हर्षित नहीं होता। हे पार्वती! श्री रामचन्द्रजी की लीला सुनो, यह देवताओं का कल्याण करने वाली और दैत्यों को विशेष रूप से मोहित करने वाली है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* रामकथा सुरधेनु सम सेवत सब सुख दानि।
सतसमाज सुरलोक सब को न सुनै अस जानि॥113॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी की कथा कामधेनु के समान सेवा करने से सब सुखों को देने वाली है और सत्पुरुषों के समाज ही सब देवताओं के लोक हैं, ऐसा जानकर इसे कौन न सुनेगा!113॥ 


चौपाई : 

* रामकथा सुंदर कर तारी। संसय बिहग उड़ावनिहारी॥
रामकथा कलि बिटप कुठारी। सादर सुनु गिरिराजकुमारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी की कथा हाथ की सुंदर ताली है, जो संदेह रूपी पक्षियों को उड़ा देती है। फिर रामकथा कलियुग रूपी वृक्ष को काटने के लिए कुल्हाड़ी है। हे गिरिराजकुमारी! तुम इसे आदरपूर्वक सुनो॥1॥ 


* राम नाम गुन चरित सुहाए। जनम करम अगनित श्रुति गाए॥
जथा अनंत राम भगवाना। तथा कथा कीरति गुन नाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वेदों ने श्री रामचन्द्रजी के सुंदर नाम, गुण, चरित्र, जन्म और कर्म सभी अनगिनत कहे हैं। जिस प्रकार भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी अनन्त हैं, उसी तरह उनकी कथा, कीर्ति और गुण भी अनंत हैं॥2॥ 


* तदपि जथा श्रुत जसि मति मोरी। कहिहउँ देखि प्रीति अति तोरी॥
उमा प्रस्न तव सहज सुहाई। सुखद संतसंमत मोहि भाई॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तो भी तुम्हारी अत्यन्त प्रीति देखकर, जैसा कुछ मैंने सुना है और जैसी मेरी बुद्धि है, उसी के अनुसार मैं कहूँगा। हे पार्वती! तुम्हारा प्रश्न स्वाभाविक ही सुंदर, सुखदायक और संतसम्मत है और मुझे तो बहुत ही अच्छा लगा है॥3॥ 


* एक बात नहिं मोहि सोहानी। जदपि मोह बस कहेहु भवानी॥
तुम्ह जो कहा राम कोउ आना। जेहि श्रुति गाव धरहिं मुनि ध्याना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परंतु हे पार्वती! एक बात मुझे अच्छी नहीं लगी, यद्यपि वह तुमने मोह के वश होकर ही कही है। तुमने जो यह कहा कि वे राम कोई और हैं, जिन्हें वेद गाते और मुनिजन जिनका ध्यान धरते हैं-4॥ 


दोहा : 

* कहहिं सुनहिं अस अधम नर ग्रसे जे मोह पिसाच।
पाषंडी हरि पद बिमुख जानहिं झूठ न साच॥114॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मोह रूपी पिशाच के द्वारा ग्रस्त हैं, पाखण्डी हैं, भगवान के चरणों से विमुख हैं और जो झूठ-सच कुछ भी नहीं जानते, ऐसे अधम मनुष्य ही इस तरह कहते-सुनते हैं॥114॥

----------


## calvitf

########### शिव-पार्वती संवाद -3#################### 


चौपाई : 

* अग्य अकोबिद अंध अभागी। काई बिषय मुकुर मन लागी॥
लंपट कपटी कुटिल बिसेषी। सपनेहुँ संतसभा नहिं देखी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो अज्ञानी, मूर्ख, अंधे और भाग्यहीन हैं और जिनके मन रूपी दर्पण पर विषय रूपी काई जमी हुई है, जो व्यभिचारी, छली और बड़े कुटिल हैं और जिन्होंने कभी स्वप्न में भी संत समाज के दर्शन नहीं किए॥1॥ 


* कहहिं ते बेद असंमत बानी। जिन्ह कें सूझ लाभु नहिं हानी॥
मुकुर मलिन अरु नयन बिहीना। राम रूप देखहिं किमि दीना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और जिन्हें अपने लाभ-हानि नहीं सूझती, वे ही ऐसी वेदविरुद्ध बातें कहा करते हैं, जिनका हृदय रूपी दर्पण मैला है और जो नेत्रों से हीन हैं, वे बेचारे श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रूप कैसे देखें!2॥ 


* जिन्ह कें अगुन न सगुन बिबेका। जल्पहिं कल्पित बचन अनेका॥
हरिमाया बस जगत भ्रमाहीं। तिन्हहि कहत कछु अघटित नाहीं॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनको निर्गुण-सगुण का कुछ भी विवेक नहीं है, जो अनेक मनगढ़ंत बातें बका करते हैं, जो श्री हरि की माया के वश में होकर जगत में (जन्म-मृत्यु के चक्र में) भ्रमते फिरते हैं, उनके लिए कुछ भी कह डालना असंभव नहीं है॥3॥ 


* बातुल भूत बिबस मतवारे। ते नहिं बोलहिं बचन बिचारे॥
जिन्ह कृत महामोह मद पाना। तिन्ह कर कहा करिअ नहिं काना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्हें वायु का रोग (सन्निपात, उन्माद आदि) हो गया हो, जो भूत के वश हो गए हैं और जो नशे में चूर हैं, ऐसे लोग विचारकर वचन नहीं बोलते। जिन्होंने महामोह रूपी मदिरा पी रखी है, उनके कहने पर कान नहीं देना चाहिए॥4॥ 


सोरठा : 

* अस निज हृदयँ बिचारि तजु संसय भजु राम पद।
सुनु गिरिराज कुमारि भ्रम तम रबि कर बचन मम॥115॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अपने हृदय में ऐसा विचार कर संदेह छोड़ दो और श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों को भजो। हे पार्वती! भ्रम रूपी अंधकार के नाश करने के लिए सूर्य की किरणों के समान मेरे वचनों को सुनो!115॥ 


चौपाई : 

* सगुनहि अगुनहि नहिं कछु भेदा। गावहिं मुनि पुरान बुध बेदा॥
अगुन अरूप अलख अज जोई। भगत प्रेम बस सगुन सो होई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सगुण और निर्गुण में कुछ भी भेद नहीं है- मुनि, पुराण, पण्डित और वेद सभी ऐसा कहते हैं। जो निर्गुण, अरूप (निराकार), अलख (अव्यक्त) और अजन्मा है, वही भक्तों के प्रेमवश सगुण हो जाता है॥1॥ 


* जो गुन रहित सगुन सोइ कैसें। जलु हिम उपल बिलग नहिं जैसें॥
जासु नाम भ्रम तिमिर पतंगा। तेहि किमि कहिअ बिमोह प्रसंगा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो निर्गुण है वही सगुण कैसे है? जैसे जल और ओले में भेद नहीं। (दोनों जल ही हैं, ऐसे ही निर्गुण और सगुण एक ही हैं।) जिसका नाम भ्रम रूपी अंधकार के मिटाने के लिए सूर्य है, उसके लिए मोह का प्रसंग भी कैसे कहा जा सकता है?2॥ 


* राम सच्चिदानंद दिनेसा। नहिं तहँ मोह निसा लवलेसा॥
सहज प्रकासरूप भगवाना। नहिं तहँ पुनि बिग्यान बिहाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी सच्चिदानन्दस्वरू   सूर्य हैं। वहाँ मोह रूपी रात्रि का लवलेश भी नहीं है। वे स्वभाव से ही प्रकाश रूप और (षडैश्वर्ययुक्त) भगवान है, वहाँ तो विज्ञान रूपी प्रातःकाल भी नहीं होता (अज्ञान रूपी रात्रि हो तब तो विज्ञान रूपी प्रातःकाल हो, 
भगवान तो नित्य ज्ञान स्वरूप हैं।)3॥ 


* हरष बिषाद ग्यान अग्याना। जीव धर्म अहमिति अभिमाना॥
राम ब्रह्म ब्यापक जग जाना। परमानंद परेस पुराना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हर्ष, शोक, ज्ञान, अज्ञान, अहंता और अभिमान- ये सब जीव के धर्म हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी तो व्यापक ब्रह्म, परमानन्दस्वरूप, परात्पर प्रभु और पुराण पुरुष हैं। इस बात को सारा जगत जानता है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* पुरुष प्रसिद्ध प्रकाश निधि प्रगट परावर नाथ।
रघुकुलमनि मम स्वामि सोइ कहि सिवँ नायउ माथ॥116॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो (पुराण) पुरुष प्रसिद्ध हैं, प्रकाश के भंडार हैं, सब रूपों में प्रकट हैं, जीव, माया और जगत सबके स्वामी हैं, वे ही रघुकुल मणि श्री रामचन्द्रजी मेरे स्वामी हैं- ऐसा कहकर शिवजी ने उनको मस्तक नवाया॥116॥ 


चौपाई : 

* निज भ्रम नहिं समुझहिं अग्यानी। प्रभु पर मोह धरहिं जड़ प्रानी॥
जथा गगन घन पटल निहारी। झाँपेउ भानु कहहिं कुबिचारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अज्ञानी मनुष्य अपने भ्रम को तो समझते नहीं और वे मूर्ख प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी पर उसका आरोप करते हैं, जैसे आकाश में बादलों का परदा देखकर कुविचारी (अज्ञानी) लोग कहते हैं कि बादलों ने सूर्य को ढँक लिया॥1॥ 


* चितव जो लोचन अंगुलि लाएँ। प्रगट जुगल ससि तेहि के भाएँ॥
उमा राम बिषइक अस मोहा। नभ तम धूम धूरि जिमि सोहा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मनुष्य आँख में अँगुली लगाकर देखता है, उसके लिए तो दो चन्द्रमा प्रकट (प्रत्यक्ष) हैं। हे पार्वती! श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विषय में इस प्रकार मोह की कल्पना करना वैसा ही है, जैसा आकाश में अंधकार, धुएँ और धूल का सोहना (दिखना),(आकाश जैसे निर्मल और निर्लेप है, उसको कोई मलिन या स्पर्श नहीं कर सकता, इसी प्रकार भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी नित्य निर्मल और निर्लेप हैं।) 2॥ 


* बिषय करन सुर जीव समेता। सकल एक तें एक सचेता॥
सब कर परम प्रकासक जोई। राम अनादि अवधपति सोई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विषय, इन्द्रियाँ, इन्द्रियों के देवता और जीवात्मा- ये सब एक की सहायता से एक चेतन होते हैं। (अर्थात विषयों का प्रकाश इन्द्रियों से, इन्द्रियों का इन्द्रियों के देवताओं से और इन्द्रिय देवताओं का चेतन जीवात्मा से प्रकाश होता है।) इन सबका जो परम प्रकाशक है (अर्थात जिससे इन सबका प्रकाश होता है), वही अनादि ब्रह्म अयोध्या नरेश श्री रामचन्द्रजी हैं॥3॥ 


* जगत प्रकास्य प्रकासक रामू। मायाधीस ग्यान गुन धामू॥
जासु सत्यता तें जड़ माया। भास सत्य इव मोह सहाया॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह जगत प्रकाश्य है और श्री रामचन्द्रजी इसके प्रकाशक हैं। वे माया के स्वामी और ज्ञान तथा गुणों के धाम हैं। जिनकी सत्ता से, मोह की सहायता पाकर जड़ माया भी सत्य सी भासित होती है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

*रजत सीप महुँ भास जिमि जथा भानु कर बारि।
जदपि मृषा तिहुँ काल सोइ भ्रम न सकइ कोउ टारि॥117॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे सीप में चाँदी की और सूर्य की किरणों में पानी की (बिना हुए भी) प्रतीति होती है। यद्यपि यह प्रतीति तीनों कालों में झूठ है, तथापि इस भ्रम को कोई हटा नहीं सकता॥117॥

----------


## calvitf

########### शिव-पार्वती संवाद -4#################### 


चौपाई : 

* एहि बिधि जग हरि आश्रित रहई। जदपि असत्य देत दुख अहई॥
जौं सपनें सिर काटै कोई। बिनु जागें न दूरि दुख होई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इसी तरह यह संसार भगवान के आश्रित रहता है। यद्यपि यह असत्य है, तो भी दुःख तो देता ही है, जिस तरह स्वप्न में कोई सिर काट ले तो बिना जागे वह दुःख दूर नहीं होता॥1॥ 


* जासु कृपाँ अस भ्रम मिटि जाई। गिरिजा सोइ कृपाल रघुराई॥
आदि अंत कोउ जासु न पावा। मति अनुमानि निगम अस गावा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती! जिनकी कृपा से इस प्रकार का भ्रम मिट जाता है, वही कृपालु श्री रघुनाथजी हैं। जिनका आदि और अंत किसी ने नहीं (जान) पाया। वेदों ने अपनी बुद्धि से अनुमान करके इस प्रकार (नीचे लिखे अनुसार) गाया है-2॥ 


* बिनु पद चलइ सुनइ बिनु काना। कर बिनु करम करइ बिधि नाना॥
आनन रहित सकल रस भोगी। बिनु बानी बकता बड़ जोगी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह (ब्रह्म) बिना ही पैर के चलता है, बिना ही कान के सुनता है, बिना ही हाथ के नाना प्रकार के काम करता है, बिना मुँह (जिव्हा) के ही सारे (छहों) रसों का आनंद लेता है और बिना ही वाणी के बहुत योग्य वक्ता है॥3॥ 


* तन बिनु परस नयन बिनु देखा। ग्रहइ घ्रान बिनु बास असेषा॥
असि सब भाँति अलौकिक करनी। महिमा जासु जाइ नहिं बरनी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह बिना ही शरीर (त्वचा) के स्पर्श करता है, बिना ही आँखों के देखता है और बिना ही नाक के सब गंधों को ग्रहण करता है (सूँघता है) उस ब्रह्म की करनी सभी प्रकार से ऐसी अलौकिक है कि जिसकी महिमा कही नहीं जा सकती॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* जेहि इमि गावहिं बेद बुध जाहि धरहिं मुनि ध्यान।
सोइ दसरथ सुत भगत हित कोसलपति भगवान॥118॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसका वेद और पंडित इस प्रकार वर्णन करते हैं और मुनि जिसका ध्यान धरते हैं, वही दशरथनंदन, भक्तों के हितकारी, अयोध्या के स्वामी भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी हैं॥118॥ 


चौपाई : 

*कासीं मरत जंतु अवलोकी। जासु नाम बल करउँ बिसोकी॥
सोइ प्रभु मोर चराचर स्वामी। रघुबर सब उर अंतरजामी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(हे पार्वती !) जिनके नाम के बल से काशी में मरते हुए प्राणी को देखकर मैं उसे (राम मंत्र देकर) शोकरहित कर देता हूँ (मुक्त कर देता हूँ), वही मेरे प्रभु रघुश्रेष्ठ श्री रामचन्द्रजी जड़-चेतन के स्वामी और सबके हृदय के भीतर की जानने वाले हैं॥1॥ 


* बिबसहुँ जासु नाम नर कहहीं। जनम अनेक रचित अघ दहहीं॥
सादर सुमिरन जे नर करहीं। भव बारिधि गोपद इव तरहीं॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*विवश होकर (बिना इच्छा के) भी जिनका नाम लेने से मनुष्यों के अनेक जन्मों में किए हुए पाप जल जाते हैं। फिर जो मनुष्य आदरपूर्वक उनका स्मरण करते हैं, वे तो संसार रूपी (दुस्तर) समुद्र को गाय के खुर से बने हुए गड्ढे के समान (अर्थात 
बिना किसी परिश्रम के) पार कर जाते हैं॥2॥ 


* राम सो परमातमा भवानी। तहँ भ्रम अति अबिहित तव बानी॥
अस संसय आनत उर माहीं। ग्यान बिराग सकल गुन जाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती! वही परमात्मा श्री रामचन्द्रजी हैं। उनमें भ्रम (देखने में आता) है, तुम्हारा ऐसा कहना अत्यन्त ही अनुचित है। इस प्रकार का संदेह मन में लाते ही मनुष्य के ज्ञान, वैराग्य आदि सारे सद्गुण नष्ट हो जाते हैं॥3॥ 


* सुनि सिव के भ्रम भंजन बचना। मिटि गै सब कुतरक कै रचना॥
भइ रघुपति पद प्रीति प्रतीती। दारुन असंभावना बीती॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के भ्रमनाशक वचनों को सुनकर पार्वतीजी के सब कुतर्कों की रचना मिट गई। श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणों में उनका प्रेम और विश्वास हो गया और कठिन असम्भावना (जिसका होना- सम्भव नहीं, ऐसी मिथ्या कल्पना) जाती रही!4॥ 


दोहा : 

* पुनि पुनि प्रभु पद कमल गहि जोरि पंकरुह पानि।
बोलीं गिरिजा बचन बर मनहुँ प्रेम रस सानि॥119॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बार- बार स्वामी (शिवजी) के चरणकमलों को पकड़कर और अपने कमल के समान हाथों को जोड़कर पार्वतीजी मानो प्रेमरस में सानकर सुंदर वचन बोलीं॥119॥ 


चौपाई : 

* ससि कर सम सुनि गिरा तुम्हारी। मिटा मोह सरदातप भारी॥
तुम्ह कृपाल सबु संसउ हरेऊ। राम स्वरूप जानि मोहि परेऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपकी चन्द्रमा की किरणों के समान शीतल वाणी सुनकर मेरा अज्ञान रूपी शरद-ऋतु (क्वार) की धूप का भारी ताप मिट गया। हे कृपालु! आपने मेरा सब संदेह हर लिया, अब श्री रामचन्द्रजी का यथार्थ स्वरूप मेरी समझ में आ गया॥1॥ 


* नाथ कृपाँ अब गयउ बिषादा। सुखी भयउँ प्रभु चरन प्रसादा॥
अब मोहि आपनि किंकरि जानी। जदपि सहज जड़ नारि अयानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आपकी कृपा से अब मेरा विषाद जाता रहा और आपके चरणों के अनुग्रह से मैं सुखी हो गई। यद्यपि मैं स्त्री होने के कारण स्वभाव से ही मूर्ख और ज्ञानहीन हूँ, तो भी अब आप मुझे अपनी दासी जानकर-2॥ 


* प्रथम जो मैं पूछा सोइ कहहू। जौं मो पर प्रसन्न प्रभु अहहू॥
राम ब्रह्म चिनमय अबिनासी। सर्ब रहित सब उर पुर बासी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! यदि आप मुझ पर प्रसन्न हैं, तो जो बात मैंने पहले आपसे पूछी थी, वही कहिए। (यह सत्य है कि) श्री रामचन्द्रजी ब्रह्म हैं, चिन्मय (ज्ञानस्वरूप) हैं, अविनाशी हैं, सबसे रहित और सबके हृदय रूपी नगरी में निवास करने वाले हैं॥3॥ 


* नाथ धरेउ नरतनु केहि हेतू। मोहि समुझाइ कहहु बृषकेतू॥
उमा बचन सुनि परम बिनीता। रामकथा पर प्रीति पुनीता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर हे नाथ! उन्होंने मनुष्य का शरीर किस कारण से धारण किया? हे धर्म की ध्वजा धारण करने वाले प्रभो! यह मुझे समझाकर कहिए। पार्वती के अत्यन्त नम्र वचन सुनकर और श्री रामचन्द्रजी की कथा में उनका विशुद्ध प्रेम देखकर-4॥ 


दोहा : 

* हियँ हरषे कामारि तब संकर सहज सुजान।
बहु बिधि उमहि प्रसंसि पुनि बोले कृपानिधान॥120 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब कामदेव के शत्रु, स्वाभाविक ही सुजान, कृपा निधान शिवजी मन में बहुत ही हर्षित हुए और बहुत प्रकार से पार्वती की बड़ाई करके फिर बोले- 120 (क)

*नवाह्न पारायण, पहला विश्राम
मासपारायण, चौथा विश्राम*

----------


## calvitf

> ॐ नम: शिवाय ...................... शिव जी की बारात का वर्णन .................. वाह वाह


मित्र अगर मन लगा कर अध्ययन करते रहिएगा तो अवस्य ही मन प्रसन्न होगा और हमारी व पंडित बीपी मिश्रा जी की मेहनत भी सफ़ल होगी …धन्यवाद



> धवल जी, मिश्र जी.... अब कुछ बात बनी.... सूत्र अपनी ले में आ गया..... बहुत सुन्दर और विस्तृत वर्णन है......


 लय मे आने का कारण सबसे पहले आप जैसे पाठक गण को जाता है जो चाहा वो मिला बस मित्र आने के साथ 2,4 मित्र को भी यहां ले आये 



> क्या सुंदर प्रसंग है! शिव विवाह.......
> सूत्र बहुत अच्छा चल रहा है। मिश्रा जी और धवल भाई को धन्यवाद।

----------


## BP Mishra

आगे भगवान के अवतार लेने के कारण की कथा प्रसंग प्रस्तुत किया जाएगा। जय श्री राम

----------


## calvitf

> आगे भगवान के अवतार लेने के कारण की कथा प्रसंग प्रस्तुत किया जाएगा। जय श्री राम


*यह कथा हमारे सहयोगी पंडित बीपी मिश्रा जी द्वारा प्रस्तुत किया जायेगा 
*

----------


## BP Mishra

*************भगवान श्री राम के अवतार के हेतु-1******************


*सोरठा :     * 

* सुनु सुभ कथा भवानि रामचरितमानस बिमल।
कहा भुसुंडि बखानि सुना बिहग नायक गरुड़॥120 ख॥ 

*

भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती!  निर्मल रामचरितमानस की वह मंगलमयी कथा सुनो जिसे काकभुशुण्डि ने विस्तार से  कहा और पक्षियों के राजा गरुड़जी ने सुना था॥120 (ख)॥    



* सो संबाद उदार जेहि बिधि भा आगें कहब।
सुनहु राम अवतार चरति परम सुंदर अनघ॥120 ग॥

*

भावार्थ:-*वह श्रेष्ठ  संवाद जिस प्रकार हुआ, वह मैं आगे कहूँगा। अभी तुम श्री रामचन्द्रजी के  अवतार का परम सुंदर और पवित्र (पापनाशक) चरित्र सुनो॥120(ग)॥  



*  हरि गुन नाम अपार कथा रूप अगनित अमित।
मैं निज मति अनुसार कहउँ उमा सादर सुनहु॥120 घ॥

*
भावार्थ:-*श्री हरि के  गुण, मान, कथा और रूप सभी अपार, अगणित और असीम हैं। फिर भी हे पार्वती! मैं  अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार कहता हूँ, तुम आदरपूर्वक सुनो॥120 (घ)॥ 


*चौपाई* :      


* सुनु गिरिजा हरिचरित सुहाए। बिपुल बिसद निगमागम गाए॥
हरि अवतार हेतु जेहि होई। इदमित्थं कहि जाइ न सोई॥1॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती!  सुनो, वेद-शास्त्रों ने श्री हरि के सुंदर, विस्तृत और निर्मल चरित्रों का  गान किया है। हरि का अवतार जिस कारण से होता है, वह कारण 'बस यही है' ऐसा  नहीं कहा जा सकता (अनेकों कारण हो सकते हैं और ऐसे भी हो सकते हैं, जिन्हें  कोई जान ही नहीं सकता)॥1॥  



* राम अतर्क्य बुद्धि मन बानी। मत हमार अस सुनहि सयानी॥
तदपि संत मुनि बेद पुराना। जस कछु कहहिं स्वमति अनुमाना॥2॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-*हे सयानी!  सुनो, हमारा मत तो यह है कि बुद्धि, मन और वाणी से श्री रामचन्द्रजी की  तर्कना नहीं की जा सकती। तथापि संत, मुनि, वेद और पुराण अपनी-अपनी बुद्धि  के अनुसार जैसा कुछ कहते हैं॥2॥  



* तस मैं सुमुखि सुनावउँ तोही। समुझि परइ जस कारन मोही॥
जब जब होई धरम कै हानी। बाढ़हिं असुर अधम अभिमानी॥3॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-*और जैसा कुछ  मेरी समझ में आता है, हे सुमुखि! वही कारण मैं तुमको सुनाता हूँ। जब-जब  धर्म का ह्रास होता है और नीच अभिमानी राक्षस बढ़ जाते हैं॥3॥  


*चौपाई :       * 

* करहिं अनीति जाइ नहिं बरनी। सीदहिं बिप्र धेनु सुर धरनी॥
तब तब प्रभु धरि बिबिध सरीरा। हरहिं कृपानिधि सज्जन पीरा॥4॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-*और वे ऐसा  अन्याय करते हैं कि जिसका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता तथा ब्राह्मण, गो, देवता और  पृथ्वी कष्ट पाते हैं, तब-तब वे कृपानिधान प्रभु भाँति-भाँति के (दिव्य)  शरीर धारण कर सज्जनों की पीड़ा हरते हैं॥4॥   


*
दोहा :* 


* असुर मारि थापहिं सुरन्ह राखहिं निज श्रुति सेतु।
जग बिस्तारहिं बिसद जस राम जन्म कर हेतु॥121॥ 

*

भावार्थ:-*वे असुरों को  मारकर देवताओं को स्थापित करते हैं, अपने (श्वास रूप) वेदों की मर्यादा की  रक्षा करते हैं और जगत में अपना निर्मल यश फैलाते हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के  अवतार का यह कारण है॥121॥  


*चौपाई :* 


* सोइ जस गाइ भगत भव तरहीं। कृपासिंधु जन हित तनु धरहीं॥
राम जनम के हेतु अनेका। परम बिचित्र एक तें एका॥1॥

*
भावार्थ:-  * उसी यश को  गा-गाकर भक्तजन भवसागर से तर जाते हैं। कृपासागर भगवान भक्तों के हित के  लिए शरीर धारण करते हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के जन्म लेने के अनेक कारण हैं,  जो एक से एक बढ़कर विचित्र हैं॥1॥   



* जनम एक दुइ कहउँ बखानी। सावधान सुनु सुमति भवानी॥
द्वारपाल हरि के प्रिय दोऊ। जय अरु बिजय जान सब कोऊ॥2॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-* हे सुंदर  बुद्धि वाली भवानी! मैं उनके दो-एक जन्मों का विस्तार से वर्णन करता हूँ,  तुम सावधान होकर सुनो। श्री हरि के जय और विजय दो प्यारे द्वारपाल हैं,  जिनको सब कोई जानते हैं॥2॥  



* बिप्र श्राप तें दूनउ भाई। तामस असुर देह तिन्ह पाई॥
कनककसिपु अरु हाटकलोचन। जगत बिदित सुरपति मद मोचन॥3॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-  * उन दोनों  भाइयों ने ब्राह्मण (सनकादि) के शाप से असुरों का तामसी शरीर पाया। एक का  नाम था हिरण्यकशिपु और दूसरे का हिरण्याक्ष। ये देवराज इन्द्र के गर्व को  छुड़ाने वाले सारे जगत में प्रसिद्ध हुए॥3॥   



* बिजई समर बीर बिख्याता। धरि बराह बपु एक निपाता॥
होइ नरहरि दूसर पुनि मारा। जन प्रहलाद सुजस बिस्तारा॥4॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-* वे युद्ध में  विजय पाने वाले विख्यात वीर थे। इनमें से एक (हिरण्याक्ष) को भगवान ने वराह  (सूअर) का शरीर धारण करके मारा, फिर दूसरे (हिरण्यकशिपु) का नरसिंह रूप  धारण करके वध किया और अपने भक्त प्रह्लाद का सुंदर यश फैलाया॥4॥    


*दोहा :       * 

* भए निसाचर जाइ तेइ महाबीर बलवान।
कुंभकरन रावन सुभट सुर बिजई जग जान॥122॥

*
भावार्थ:-* वे ही (दोनों)  जाकर देवताओं को जीतने वाले तथा बड़े योद्धा, रावण और कुम्भकर्ण नामक बड़े  बलवान और महावीर राक्षस हुए, जिन्हें सारा जगत जानता है॥122॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*************भगवान श्री राम के अवतार के हेतु -2 **************

चौपाई :        


* मुकुत न भए हते भगवाना। तीनि जनम द्विज बचन प्रवाना॥
एक बार तिन्ह के हित लागी। धरेउ सरीर भगत अनुरागी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*भगवान के  द्वारा मारे जाने पर भी वे (हिरण्याक्ष और हिरण्यकशिपु) इसीलिए मुक्त नहीं  हुए कि ब्राह्मण के वचन (शाप) का प्रमाण तीन जन्म के लिए था। अतः एक बार  उनके कल्याण के लिए भक्तप्रेमी भगवान ने फिर अवतार लिया॥1॥   



* कस्यप अदिति तहाँ पितु माता। दसरथ कौसल्या बिख्याता॥
एक कलप एहि बिधि अवतारा। चरित पवित्र किए संसारा॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*वहाँ (उस अवतार  में) कश्यप और अदिति उनके माता-पिता हुए, जो दशरथ और कौसल्या के नाम से  प्रसिद्ध थे। एक कल्प में इस प्रकार अवतार लेकर उन्होंने संसार में पवित्र  लीलाएँ कीं॥2॥ 


* एक कलप सुर देखि दुखारे। समर जलंधर सन सब हारे॥
संभु कीन्ह संग्राम अपारा। दनुज महाबल मरइ न मारा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*एक कल्प में सब  देवताओं को जलन्धर दैत्य से युद्ध में हार जाने के कारण दुःखी देखकर शिवजी  ने उसके साथ बड़ा घोर युद्ध किया, पर वह महाबली दैत्य मारे नहीं मरता था॥3॥ 


* परम सती असुराधिप नारी। तेहिं बल ताहि न जितहिं पुरारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*उस दैत्यराज की  स्त्री परम सती (बड़ी ही पतिव्रता) थी। उसी के प्रताप से त्रिपुरासुर (जैसे  अजेय शत्रु) का विनाश करने वाले शिवजी भी उस दैत्य को नहीं जीत सके॥4॥  


दोहा :        

* छल करि टारेउ तासु ब्रत प्रभु सुर कारज कीन्ह।
जब तेहिं जानेउ मरम तब श्राप कोप करि दीन्ह॥123॥

*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु ने छल से  उस स्त्री का व्रत भंग कर देवताओं का काम किया। जब उस स्त्री ने यह भेद  जाना, तब उसने क्रोध करके भगवान को शाप दिया॥123॥  


चौपाई :        

* तासु श्राप हरि दीन्ह प्रमाना। कौतुकनिधि कृपाल भगवाना॥
तहाँ जलंधर रावन भयऊ। रन हति राम परम पद दयऊ॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*लीलाओं के  भंडार कृपालु हरि ने उस स्त्री के शाप को प्रामाण्य दिया (स्वीकार किया)।  वही जलन्धर उस कल्प में रावण हुआ, जिसे श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने युद्ध में  मारकर परमपद दिया॥1॥  


* एक जनम कर कारन एहा। जेहि लगि राम धरी नरदेहा॥
प्रति अवतार कथा प्रभु केरी। सुनु मुनि बरनी कबिन्ह घनेरी॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*एक जन्म का  कारण यह था, जिससे श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने मनुष्य देह धारण किया। हे भरद्वाज  मुनि! सुनो, प्रभु के प्रत्येक अवतार की कथा का कवियों ने नाना प्रकार से  वर्णन किया है॥2॥  


* नारद श्राप दीन्ह एक बारा। कलप एक तेहि लगि अवतारा॥
गिरिजा चकित भईं सुनि बानी। नारद बिष्नुभगत पुनि ग्यानी॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*एक बार नारदजी  ने शाप दिया, अतः एक कल्प में उसके लिए अवतार हुआ। यह बात सुनकर पार्वतीजी  बड़ी चकित हुईं (और बोलीं कि) नारदजी तो विष्णु भक्त और ज्ञानी हैं॥3॥   


* कारन कवन श्राप मुनि दीन्हा। का अपराध रमापति कीन्हा॥
यह प्रसंग मोहि कहहु पुरारी। मुनि मन मोह आचरज भारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने भगवान  को शाप किस कारण से दिया। लक्ष्मीपति भगवान ने उनका क्या अपराध किया था? हे  पुरारि (शंकरजी)! यह कथा मुझसे कहिए। मुनि नारद के मन में मोह होना बड़े  आश्चर्य की बात है॥4॥  


दोहा :        


* बोले बिहसि महेस तब ग्यानी मूढ़ न कोइ।
जेहि जस रघुपति करहिं जब सो तस तेहि छन होइ॥124 क॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब महादेवजी ने हँसकर कहा- न कोई ज्ञानी है न मूर्ख। श्री रघुनाथजी जब जिसको जैसा करते हैं, वह उसी क्षण वैसा ही हो जाता है॥124 (क)॥ 


सोरठा :        


* कहउँ राम गुन गाथ भरद्वाज सादर सुनहु।
भव भंजन रघुनाथ भजु तुलसी तजि मान मद॥124 ख॥

*भावार्थ:-*(याज्ञवल्क्यजी  कहते हैं-) हे भरद्वाज! मैं श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुणों की कथा कहता हूँ,  तुम आदर से सुनो। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- मान और मद को छोड़कर आवागमन का नाश  करने वाले रघुनाथजी को भजो॥124 (ख)॥   



****************नारद मोह कथा प्रसंग*-1**************
 
चौपाई :        


*हिमगिरि गुहा एक अति पावनि। बह समीप सुरसरी सुहावनि॥
आश्रम परम पुनीत सुहावा। देखि देवरिषि मन अति भावा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हिमालय पर्वत  में एक बड़ी पवित्र गुफा थी। उसके समीप ही सुंदर गंगाजी बहती थीं। वह परम  पवित्र सुंदर आश्रम देखने पर नारदजी के मन को बहुत ही सुहावना लगा॥1॥  



* निरखि सैल सरि बिपिन बिभागा। भयउ रमापति पद अनुरागा॥
सुमिरत हरिहि श्राप गति बाधी। सहज बिमल मन लागि समाधी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*पर्वत, नदी और  वन के (सुंदर) विभागों को देखकर नादरजी का लक्ष्मीकांत भगवान के चरणों में  प्रेम हो गया। भगवान का स्मरण करते ही उन (नारद मुनि) के शाप की (जो शाप  उन्हें दक्ष प्रजापति ने दिया था और जिसके कारण वे एक स्थान पर नहीं ठहर  सकते थे) गति रुक गई और मन के स्वाभाविक ही निर्मल होने से उनकी समाधि लग  गई॥2॥  


* मुनि गति देखि सुरेस डेराना। कामहि बोलि कीन्ह सनमाना॥
सहित सहाय जाहु मम हेतू। चलेउ हरषि हियँ जलचरकेतू॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*नारद मुनि की  (यह तपोमयी) स्थिति देखकर देवराज इंद्र डर गया। उसने कामदेव को बुलाकर उसका  आदर-सत्कार किया (और कहा कि) मेरे (हित के) लिए तुम अपने सहायकों सहित  (नारद की समाधि भंग करने को) जाओ। (यह सुनकर) मीनध्वज कामदेव मन में  प्रसन्न होकर चला॥3॥  

* सुनासीर मन महुँ असि त्रासा। चहत देवरिषि मम पुर बासा॥
जे कामी लोलुप जग माहीं। कुटिल काक इव सबहि डेराहीं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*इन्द्र के मन  में यह डर हुआ कि देवर्षि नारद मेरी पुरी (अमरावती) का निवास (राज्य) चाहते  हैं। जगत में जो कामी और लोभी होते हैं, वे कुटिल कौए की तरह सबसे डरते  हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा :        


* सूख हाड़ लै भाग सठ स्वान निरखि मृगराज।
छीनि लेइ जनि जान जड़ तिमि सुरपतिहि न लाज॥125॥

*भावार्थ:-*जैसे मूर्ख  कुत्ता सिंह को देखकर सूखी हड्डी लेकर भागे और वह मूर्ख यह समझे कि कहीं उस  हड्डी को सिंह छीन न ले, वैसे ही इन्द्र को (नारदजी मेरा राज्य छीन लेंगे,  ऐसा सोचते) लाज नहीं आई॥125॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*************भगवान श्री राम के अवतार के हेतु -3 **************

****************नारद मोह कथा प्रसंग*-2**************
 
चौपाई :        

* तेहि आश्रमहिं मदन जब गयऊ। निज मायाँ बसंत निरमयऊ॥
कुसुमित बिबिध बिटप बहुरंगा। कूजहिं कोकिल गुंजहिं भृंगा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जब कामदेव उस  आश्रम में गया, तब उसने अपनी माया से वहाँ वसन्त ऋतु को उत्पन्न किया।  तरह-तरह के वृक्षों पर रंग-बिरंगे फूल खिल गए, उन पर कोयलें कूकने लगीं और  भौंरे गुंजार करने लगे॥1॥   



* चली सुहावनि त्रिबिध बयारी। काम कृसानु बढ़ावनिहारी॥
रंभादिक सुर नारि नबीना। सकल असमसर कला प्रबीना॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-* कामाग्नि को  भड़काने वाली तीन प्रकार की (शीतल, मंद और सुगंध) सुहावनी हवा चलने लगी।  रम्भा आदि नवयुवती देवांगनाएँ, जो सब की सब कामकला में निपुण थीं,॥2॥  



* करहिं गान बहु तान तरंगा। बहुबिधि क्रीड़हिं पानि पतंगा॥
देखि सहाय मदन हरषाना। कीन्हेसि पुनि प्रपंच बिधि नाना॥3॥  

*भावार्थ:**-* वे बहुत प्रकार  की तानों की तरंग के साथ गाने लगीं और हाथ में गेंद लेकर नाना प्रकार के  खेल खेलने लगीं। कामदेव अपने इन सहायकों को देखकर बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ और फिर  उसने नाना प्रकार के मायाजाल किए॥3॥   



* काम कला कछु मुनिहि न ब्यापी। निज भयँ डरेउ मनोभव पापी॥
सीम कि चाँपि सकइ कोउ तासू। बड़ रखवार रमापति जासू॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-* परन्तु कामदेव  की कोई भी कला मुनि पर असर न कर सकी। तब तो पापी कामदेव अपने ही (नाश के)  भय से डर गया। लक्ष्मीपति भगवान जिसके बड़े रक्षक हों, भला, उसकी सीमा  (मर्यादा) को कोई दबा सकता है? ॥4॥  


दोहा :        


*  सहित सहाय सभीत अति मानि हारि  मन मैन।
गहेसि जाइ मुनि चरन तब कहि सुठि आरत बैन॥126 ॥  

*भावार्थ:-* तब अपने सहायकों समेत कामदेव ने बहुत डरकर और अपने मन में हार मानकर बहुत ही आर्त (दीन) वचन कहते हुए मुनि के चरणों को जा पकड़ा॥126॥   


चौपाई :        

* भयउ न नारद मन कछु रोषा। कहि प्रिय बचन काम परितोषा॥
नाइ चरन सिरु आयसु पाई। गयउ मदन तब सहित सहाई॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-* नारदजी के मन  में कुछ भी क्रोध न आया। उन्होंने प्रिय वचन कहकर कामदेव का समाधान किया।  तब मुनि के चरणों में सिर नवाकर और उनकी आज्ञा पाकर कामदेव अपने सहायकों  सहित लौट गया॥1॥   




* मुनि सुसीलता आपनि करनी। सुरपति सभाँ जाइ सब बरनी॥
सुनि सब कें मन अचरजु आवा। मुनिहि प्रसंसि हरिहि सिरु नावा॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-* देवराज इन्द्र  की सभा में जाकर उसने मुनि की सुशीलता और अपनी करतूत सब कही, जिसे सुनकर  सबके मन में आश्चर्य हुआ और उन्होंने मुनि की बड़ाई करके श्री हरि को सिर  नवाया॥2॥    


* तब नारद गवने सिव पाहीं। जिता काम अहमिति मन माहीं॥
मार चरति संकरहि सुनाए। अतिप्रिय जानि महेस सिखाए॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-* तब नारदजी शिवजी के पास गए। उनके मन में इस बात का अहंकार हो गया कि हमने  कामदेव को जीत लिया। उन्होंने कामदेव के चरित्र शिवजी को सुनाए और महादेवजी  ने उन (नारदजी) को अत्यन्त प्रिय जानकर (इस प्रकार) शिक्षा दी-॥3॥   



* बार बार बिनवउँ मुनि तोही। जिमि यह कथा सुनायहु मोही॥
तिमि जनि हरिहि सुनावहु कबहूँ। चलेहुँ प्रसंग दुराएहु तबहूँ॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-* हे मुनि! मैं  तुमसे बार-बार विनती करता हूँ कि जिस तरह यह कथा तुमने मुझे सुनाई है, उस  तरह भगवान श्री हरि को कभी मत सुनाना। चर्चा भी चले तब भी इसको      छिपा  जाना॥4॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*****************नारद का अभिमान और माया का प्रभाव********************
*दोहा :     * 


* संभु दीन्ह उपदेस हित नहिं नारदहि सोहान।
भरद्वाज कौतुक सुनहु हरि इच्छा बलवान॥127॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि शिवजी  ने यह हित की शिक्षा दी, पर नारदजी को वह अच्छी न लगी। हे भरद्वाज! अब  कौतुक (तमाशा) सुनो। हरि की इच्छा बड़ी बलवान है॥127॥    


*
चौपाई :     * 


* राम कीन्ह चाहहिं सोइ होई। करै अन्यथा अस नहिं कोई॥
संभु बचन मुनि मन नहिं भाए। तब बिरंचि के लोक सिधाए॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*श्री  रामचन्द्रजी जो करना चाहते हैं, वही होता है, ऐसा कोई नहीं जो उसके विरुद्ध  कर सके। श्री शिवजी के वचन नारदजी के मन को अच्छे नहीं लगे, तब वे वहाँ से  ब्रह्मलोक को चल दिए॥1॥   


* एक बार करतल बर बीना। गावत हरि गुन गान प्रबीना॥
छीरसिंधु गवने मुनिनाथा। जहँ बस श्रीनिवास श्रुतिमाथा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*एक बार  गानविद्या में निपुण मुनिनाथ नारदजी हाथ में सुंदर वीणा लिए, हरिगुण गाते  हुए क्षीरसागर को गए, जहाँ वेदों के मस्तकस्वरूप (मूर्तिमान वेदांतत्व)  लक्ष्मी निवास भगवान नारायण रहते हैं॥2॥  


* हरषि मिले उठि रमानिकेता। बैठे आसन रिषिहि समेता॥
बोले बिहसि चराचर राया। बहुते दिनन कीन्हि मुनि दाया॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*रमानिवास भगवान  उठकर बड़े आनंद से उनसे मिले और ऋषि (नारदजी) के साथ आसन पर बैठ गए। चराचर  के स्वामी भगवान हँसकर बोले- हे मुनि! आज आपने बहुत दिनों पर दया की॥3॥  


* काम चरित नारद सब भाषे। जद्यपि प्रथम बरजि सिवँ राखे॥
अति प्रचंड रघुपति कै माया। जेहि न मोह अस को जग जाया॥4॥  

*भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि श्री  शिवजी ने उन्हें पहले से ही बरज रखा था, तो भी नारदजी ने कामदेव का सारा  चरित्र भगवान को कह सुनाया। श्री रघुनाथजी की माया बड़ी ही प्रबल है। जगत  में ऐसा कौन जन्मा है, जिसे वे मोहित न कर दें॥4॥   

*
दोहा :* 


*रूख बदन करि बचन मृदु बोले श्रीभगवान।
तुम्हरे सुमिरन तें मिटहिं मोह मार मद मान॥128॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*भगवान रूखा  मुँह करके कोमल वचन बोले- हे मुनिराज! आपका स्मरण करने से दूसरों के मोह,  काम, मद और अभिमान मिट जाते हैं (फिर आपके लिए तो कहना ही क्या है!)॥128॥   

*
चौपाई :     * 


* सुनु मुनि मोह होइ मन ताकें। ग्यान बिराग हृदय नहिं जाकें॥
ब्रह्मचरज ब्रत रत मतिधीरा। तुम्हहि कि करइ मनोभव पीरा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि!  सुनिए, मोह तो उसके मन में होता है, जिसके हृदय में ज्ञान-वैराग्य नहीं है।  आप तो ब्रह्मचर्यव्रत में तत्पर और बड़े धीर बुद्धि हैं। भला, कहीं आपको भी  कामदेव सता सकता है?॥1॥ 


* नारद कहेउ सहित अभिमाना। कृपा तुम्हारि सकल भगवाना॥
करुनानिधि मन दीख बिचारी। उर अंकुरेउ गरब तरु भारी॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*नारदजी ने  अभिमान के साथ कहा- भगवन! यह सब आपकी कृपा है। करुणानिधान भगवान ने मन में  विचारकर देखा कि इनके मन में गर्व के भारी वृक्ष का अंकुर पैदा हो गया  है॥2॥  

* बेगि सो मैं डारिहउँ उखारी। पन हमार सेवक हितकारी॥
मुनि कर हित मम कौतुक होई। अवसि उपाय करबि मैं सोई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*मैं उसे तुरंत  ही उखाड़ फेंकूँगा, क्योंकि सेवकों का हित करना हमारा प्रण है। मैं अवश्य ही  वह उपाय करूँगा, जिससे मुनि का कल्याण और मेरा खेल हो॥3॥  


* तब नारद हरि पद सिर नाई। चले हृदयँ अहमिति अधिकाई॥
श्रीपति निज माया तब प्रेरी। सुनहु कठिन करनी तेहि केरी॥4॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-*तब नारदजी  भगवान के चरणों में सिर नवाकर चले। उनके हृदय में अभिमान और भी बढ़ गया। तब  लक्ष्मीपति भगवान ने अपनी माया को प्रेरित किया। अब उसकी कठिन करनी सुनो॥4॥  


*
दोहा :* 


* बिरचेउ मग महुँ नगर तेहिं सत जोजन बिस्तार।
श्रीनिवासपुर तें अधिक रचना बिबिध प्रकार॥129॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*उस (हरिमाया)  ने रास्ते में सौ योजन (चार सौ कोस) का एक नगर रचा। उस नगर की भाँति-भाँति  की रचनाएँ लक्ष्मीनिवास भगवान विष्णु के नगर (वैकुण्ठ) से भी अधिक सुंदर  थीं॥129॥  

*चौपाई :     * 


* बसहिं नगर सुंदर नर नारी। जनु बहु मनसिज रति तनुधारी॥
तेहिं पुर बसइ सीलनिधि राजा। अगनित हय गय सेन समाजा॥1॥ 

*
भावार्थ:-*उस नगर में ऐसे  सुंदर नर-नारी बसते थे, मानो बहुत से कामदेव और (उसकी स्त्री) रति ही  मनुष्य शरीर धारण किए हुए हों। उस नगर में शीलनिधि नाम का राजा रहता था,  जिसके यहाँ असंख्य घोड़े, हाथी और सेना के समूह (टुकड़ियाँ) थे॥1॥    



* सत सुरेस सम बिभव बिलासा। रूप तेज बल नीति निवासा॥
बिस्वमोहनी तासु कुमारी। श्री बिमोह जिसु रूपु निहारी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*उसका वैभव और  विलास सौ इन्द्रों के समान था। वह रूप, तेज, बल और नीति का घर था। उसके  विश्वमोहिनी नाम की एक (ऐसी रूपवती) कन्या थी, जिसके रूप को देखकर  लक्ष्मीजी भी मोहित हो जाएँ॥ 2॥  


*सोइ हरिमाया सब गुन खानी। सोभा तासु कि जाइ बखानी॥
करइ स्वयंबर सो नृपबाला। आए तहँ अगनित महिपाला॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*वह सब गुणों की  खान भगवान की माया ही थी। उसकी शोभा का वर्णन कैसे किया जा सकता है। वह  राजकुमारी स्वयंवर करना चाहती थी, इससे वहाँ अगणित राजा आए हुए थे॥3॥   


*मुनि कौतुकी नगर तेहि गयऊ। पुरबासिन्ह सब पूछत भयऊ॥
सुनि सब चरित भूपगृहँ आए। करि पूजा नृप मुनि बैठाए॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*खिलवाड़ी मुनि  नारदजी उस नगर में गए और नगरवासियों से उन्होंने सब हाल पूछा। सब समाचार  सुनकर वे राजा के महल में आए। राजा ने पूजा करके मुनि को (आसन पर)  बैठाया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

देवर्षि नारद का का चित्र

----------


## BP Mishra

नारद जैसे कामविजयी ऋषि  जब  माया के बशीभूत हो गये तो  सामान्य आदमी की क्या मिशाल।

----------


## BP Mishra

नारद जैसे कामविजयी ऋषि  जब  माया के बशीभूत हो गये तो  सामान्य आदमी की क्या मिशाल।

----------


## BP Mishra

************विश्वमोहिनी का स्वयंवर, शिवगणों तथा भगवान्* को शाप और नारद का मोहभंग-1**********

दोहा :      

* आनि देखाई नारदहि भूपति राजकुमारि।
कहहु नाथ गुन दोष सब एहि के हृदयँ बिचारि॥130॥

*भावार्थ:-*(फिर) राजा ने राजकुमारी को लाकर नारदजी को दिखलाया (और पूछा कि-) हे नाथ! आप अपने हृदय में विचार कर इसके सब गुण-दोष कहिए॥130॥ 



चौपाई :       

*देखि रूप मुनि बिरति बिसारी। बड़ी बार लगि रहे निहारी॥
लच्छन तासु बिलोकि भुलाने। हृदयँ हरष नहिं प्रगट बखाने॥1॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*उसके रूप को  देखकर मुनि वैराग्य भूल गए और बड़ी देर तक उसकी ओर देखते ही रह गए। उसके  लक्षण देखकर मुनि अपने आपको भी भूल गए और हृदय में हर्षित हुए, पर प्रकट  रूप में उन लक्षणों को नहीं कहा॥1॥ 


* जो एहि बरइ अमर सोइ होई। समरभूमि तेहि जीत न कोई॥
सेवहिं सकल चराचर ताही। बरइ सीलनिधि कन्या जाही॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*(लक्षणों को  सोचकर वे मन में कहने लगे कि) जो इसे ब्याहेगा, वह अमर हो जाएगा और रणभूमि  में कोई उसे जीत न सकेगा। यह शीलनिधि की कन्या जिसको वरेगी, सब चर-अचर जीव  उसकी सेवा करेंगे॥2॥ 


* लच्छन सब बिचारि उर राखे। कछुक बनाइ भूप सन भाषे॥
सुता सुलच्छन कहि नृप पाहीं। नारद चले सोच मन माहीं॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सब लक्षणों को  विचारकर मुनि ने अपने हृदय में रख लिया और राजा से कुछ अपनी ओर से बनाकर कह  दिए। राजा से लड़की के सुलक्षण कहकर नारदजी चल दिए। पर उनके मन में यह  चिन्ता थी कि- ॥3॥ 


* करौं जाइ सोइ जतन बिचारी। जेहि प्रकार मोहि बरै कुमारी॥
जप तप कछु न होइ तेहि काला। हे बिधि मिलइ कवन बिधि बाला॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*मैं जाकर  सोच-विचारकर अब वही उपाय करूँ, जिससे यह कन्या मुझे ही वरे। इस समय जप-तप  से तो कुछ हो नहीं सकता। हे विधाता! मुझे यह कन्या किस तरह मिलेगी?॥4॥  


दोहा :        


* एहि अवसर चाहिअ परम सोभा रूप बिसाल।
जो बिलोकि रीझै कुअँरि तब मेलै जयमाल॥131॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस समय तो बड़ी भारी शोभा और विशाल (सुंदर) रूप चाहिए, जिसे देखकर राजकुमारी मुझ पर रीझ जाए और तब जयमाल (मेरे गले में) डाल दे॥131॥ 


चौपाई :        

* हरि सन मागौं सुंदरताई। होइहि जात गहरु अति भाई॥
मोरें हित हरि सम नहिं कोऊ। एहि अवसर सहाय सोइ होऊ॥1॥  
*भावार्थ:-*(एक काम करूँ  कि) भगवान से सुंदरता माँगूँ, पर भाई! उनके पास जाने में तो बहुत देर हो  जाएगी, किन्तु श्री हरि के समान मेरा हितू भी कोई नहीं है, इसलिए इस समय वे  ही मेरे सहायक हों॥1॥   


* बहुबिधि बिनय कीन्हि तेहि काला। प्रगटेउ प्रभु कौतुकी कृपाला॥
प्रभु बिलोकि मुनि नयन जुड़ाने। होइहि काजु हिएँ हरषाने॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*उस समय नारदजी  ने भगवान की बहुत प्रकार से विनती की। तब लीलामय कृपालु प्रभु (वहीं) प्रकट  हो गए। स्वामी को देखकर नारदजी के नेत्र शीतल हो गए और वे मन में बड़े ही  हर्षित हुए कि अब तो काम बन ही जाएगा॥2॥ 


* अति आरति कहि कथा सुनाई। करहु कृपा करि होहु सहाई॥
आपन रूप देहु प्रभु मोहीं। आन भाँति नहिं पावौं ओही॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*नारदजी ने बहुत  आर्त (दीन) होकर सब कथा कह सुनाई (और प्रार्थना की कि) कृपा कीजिए और कृपा  करके मेरे सहायक बनिए। हे प्रभो! आप अपना रूप मुझको दीजिए और किसी प्रकार  मैं उस (राजकन्या) को नहीं पा सकता॥3॥  


* जेहि बिधि नाथ होइ हित मोरा। करहु सो बेगि दास मैं तोरा॥
निज माया बल देखि बिसाला। हियँ हँसि बोले दीनदयाला॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! जिस  तरह मेरा हित हो, आप वही शीघ्र कीजिए। मैं आपका दास हूँ। अपनी माया का  विशाल बल देख दीनदयालु भगवान मन ही मन हँसकर बोले-॥4॥ 


दोहा :        


* जेहि बिधि होइहि परम हित नारद सुनहु तुम्हार।
सोइ हम करब न आन कछु बचन न मृषा हमार॥132॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे नारदजी! सुनो, जिस प्रकार आपका परम हित होगा, हम वही करेंगे, दूसरा कुछ नहीं। हमारा वचन असत्य नहीं होता॥132॥

----------


## BP Mishra

************विश्वमोहिनी का स्वयंवर, शिवगणों तथा भगवान्* को शाप और नारद का मोहभंग-2**********


चौपाई :         

* कुपथ माग रुज ब्याकुल रोगी। बैद न देइ सुनहु मुनि जोगी॥
एहि बिधि हित तुम्हार मैं ठयऊ। कहि अस अंतरहित प्रभु भयऊ॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे योगी मुनि!  सुनिए, रोग से व्याकुल रोगी कुपथ्य माँगे तो वैद्य उसे नहीं देता। इसी  प्रकार मैंने भी तुम्हारा हित करने की ठान ली है। ऐसा कहकर भगवान अन्तर्धान  हो गए॥1॥   


* माया बिबस भए मुनि मूढ़ा। समुझी नहिं हरि गिरा निगूढ़ा॥
गवने तुरत तहाँ रिषिराई। जहाँ स्वयंबर भूमि बनाई॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-* (भगवान की)  माया के वशीभूत हुए मुनि ऐसे मूढ़ हो गए कि वे भगवान की अगूढ़ (स्पष्ट) वाणी  को भी न समझ सके। ऋषिराज नारदजी तुरंत वहाँ गए जहाँ स्वयंवर की भूमि बनाई  गई थी॥2॥   



* निज निज आसन बैठे राजा। बहु बनाव करि सहित समाजा॥
मुनि मन हरष रूप अति मोरें। मोहि तजि आनहि बरिहि न भोरें॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-* राजा लोग खूब  सज-धजकर समाज सहित अपने-अपने आसन पर बैठे थे। मुनि (नारद) मन ही मन प्रसन्न  हो रहे थे कि मेरा रूप बड़ा सुंदर है, मुझे छोड़ कन्या भूलकर भी दूसरे को न  वरेगी॥3॥    


* मुनि हित कारन कृपानिधाना। दीन्ह कुरूप न जाइ बखाना॥
सो चरित्र लखि काहुँ न पावा। नारद जानि सबहिं सिर नावा॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-* कृपानिधान  भगवान ने मुनि के कल्याण के लिए उन्हें ऐसा कुरूप बना दिया कि जिसका वर्णन  नहीं हो सकता, पर यह चरित कोई भी न जान सका। सबने उन्हें नारद ही जानकर  प्रणाम किया॥4॥ 



दोहा :         

* रहे तहाँ दुइ रुद्र गन ते जानहिं सब भेउ।
बिप्रबेष देखत फिरहिं परम कौतुकी तेउ॥133॥
*भावार्थ:-* वहाँ शिवजी के दो गण भी थे। वे सब भेद जानते थे और ब्राह्मण का वेष बनाकर सारी लीला देखते-फिरते थे। वे भी बड़े मौजी थे॥133॥  

  	चौपाई  :         

* जेहिं समाज बैठे मुनि जाई। हृदयँ रूप अहमिति अधिकाई॥
तहँ बैठे महेस गन दोऊ। बिप्रबेष गति लखइ न कोऊ॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*नारदजी अपने  हृदय में रूप का बड़ा अभिमान लेकर जिस समाज (पंक्ति) में जाकर बैठे थे, ये  शिवजी के दोनों गण भी वहीं बैठ गए। ब्राह्मण के वेष में होने के कारण उनकी  इस चाल को कोई न जान सका॥1॥   


* करहिं कूटि नारदहि सुनाई। नीकि दीन्हि हरि सुंदरताई॥
रीझिहि राजकुअँरि छबि देखी। इन्हहि बरिहि हरि जानि बिसेषी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*वे नारदजी को  सुना-सुनाकर, व्यंग्य वचन कहते थे- भगवान ने इनको अच्छी 'सुंदरता' दी है।  इनकी शोभा देखकर राजकुमारी रीझ ही जाएगी और 'हरि' (वानर) जानकर इन्हीं को  खास तौर से वरेगी॥2॥  


* मुनिहि मोह मन हाथ पराएँ। हँसहिं संभु गन अति सचु पाएँ॥
जदपि सुनहिं मुनि अटपटि बानी। समुझि न परइ बुद्धि भ्रम सानी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*नारद मुनि को  मोह हो रहा था, क्योंकि उनका मन दूसरे के हाथ (माया के वश) में था। शिवजी  के गण बहुत प्रसन्न होकर हँस रहे थे। यद्यपि मुनि उनकी अटपटी बातें सुन रहे  थे, पर बुद्धि भ्रम में सनी हुई होने के कारण वे बातें उनकी समझ में नहीं  आती थीं (उनकी बातों को वे अपनी प्रशंसा समझ रहे थे)॥3॥  


* काहुँ न लखा सो चरित बिसेषा। सो सरूप नृपकन्याँ देखा॥
मर्कट बदन भयंकर देही। देखत हृदयँ क्रोध भा तेही॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*इस विशेष चरित  को और किसी ने नहीं जाना, केवल राजकन्या ने (नारदजी का) वह रूप देखा। उनका  बंदर का सा मुँह और भयंकर शरीर देखते ही कन्या के हृदय में क्रोध उत्पन्न  हो गया॥4॥   


दोहा  :         

* सखीं संग लै कुअँरि तब चलि जनु राजमराल।
देखत फिरइ महीप सब कर सरोज जयमाल॥134॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*तब राजकुमारी  सखियों को साथ लेकर इस तरह चली मानो राजहंसिनी चल रही है। वह अपने कमल जैसे  हाथों में जयमाला लिए सब राजाओं को देखती हुई घूमने लगी॥134॥    


चौपाई :         

* जेहि दिसि बैठे नारद फूली। सो दिसि तेहिं न बिलोकी भूली॥
पुनि-पुनि मुनि उकसहिं अकुलाहीं। देखि दसा हर गन मुसुकाहीं॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*जिस ओर नारदजी  (रूप के गर्व में) फूले बैठे थे, उस ओर उसने भूलकर भी नहीं ताका। नारद मुनि  बार-बार उचकते और छटपटाते हैं। उनकी दशा देखकर शिवजी के गण मुसकराते  हैं॥1॥  

* धरि नृपतनु तहँ गयउ कृपाला। कुअँरि हरषि मेलेउ जयमाला॥
दुलहिनि लै गे लच्छिनिवासा। नृपसमाज सब भयउ निरासा॥2॥  
*भावार्थ:-*कृपालु भगवान  भी राजा का शरीर धारण कर वहाँ जा पहुँचे। राजकुमारी ने हर्षित होकर उनके  गले में जयमाला डाल दी। लक्ष्मीनिवास भगवान दुलहिन को ले गए। सारी राजमंडली  निराश हो गई॥2॥  


* मुनि अति बिकल मोहँ मति नाठी। मनि गिरि गई छूटि जनु गाँठी॥
तब हर गन बोले मुसुकाई। निज मुख मुकुर बिलोकहु जाई॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*मोह के कारण  मुनि की बुद्धि नष्ट हो गई थी, इससे वे (राजकुमारी को गई देख) बहुत ही विकल  हो गए। मानो गाँठ से छूटकर मणि गिर गई हो। तब शिवजी के गणों ने मुसकराकर  कहा- जाकर दर्पण में अपना मुँह तो देखिए!॥3॥    


* अस कहि दोउ भागे भयँ भारी। बदन दीख मुनि बारि निहारी॥
बेषु बिलोकि क्रोध अति बाढ़ा। तिन्हहि सराप दीन्ह अति गाढ़ा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर वे  दोनों बहुत भयभीत होकर भागे। मुनि ने जल में झाँककर अपना मुँह देखा। अपना  रूप देखकर उनका क्रोध बहुत बढ़ गया। उन्होंने शिवजी के उन गणों को अत्यन्त  कठोर शाप दिया-॥4॥ 


दोहा :         

* होहु निसाचर जाइ तुम्ह कपटी पापी दोउ।
हँसेहु हमहि सो लेहु फल बहुरि हँसेहु मुनि कोउ॥।135॥
*भावार्थ:-*तुम दोनों कपटी और पापी जाकर राक्षस हो जाओ। तुमने हमारी हँसी की, उसका फल चखो। अब फिर किसी मुनि की हँसी करना।135॥ 



चौपाई :         

* पुनि जल दीख रूप निज पावा। तदपि हृदयँ संतोष न आवा॥
फरकत अधर कोप मन माहीं। सपदि चले कमलापति पाहीं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने फिर जल  में देखा, तो उन्हें अपना (असली) रूप प्राप्त हो गया, तब भी उन्हें संतोष  नहीं हुआ। उनके होठ फड़क रहे थे और मन में क्रोध (भरा) था। तुरंत ही वे  भगवान कमलापति के पास चले॥1॥ 


* देहउँ श्राप कि मरिहउँ जाई। जगत मोरि उपहास कराई॥
बीचहिं पंथ मिले दनुजारी। संग रमा सोइ राजकुमारी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*(मन में सोचते  जाते थे-) जाकर या तो शाप दूँगा या प्राण दे दूँगा। उन्होंने जगत में मेरी  हँसी कराई। दैत्यों के शत्रु भगवान हरि उन्हें बीच रास्ते में ही मिल गए।  साथ में लक्ष्मीजी और वही राजकुमारी थीं॥2॥    



* बोले मधुर बचन सुरसाईं। मुनि कहँ चले बिकल की नाईं॥
सुनत बचन उपजा अति क्रोधा। माया बस न रहा मन बोधा॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*देवताओं के  स्वामी भगवान ने मीठी वाणी में कहा- हे मुनि! व्याकुल की तरह कहाँ चले? ये  शब्द सुनते ही नारद को बड़ा क्रोध आया, माया के वशीभूत होने के कारण मन में  चेत नहीं रहा॥3॥ 



* पर संपदा सकहु नहिं देखी। तुम्हरें इरिषा कपट बिसेषी॥
मथत सिंधु रुद्रहि बौरायहु। सुरन्ह प्रेरि बिष पान करायहु॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*(मुनि ने कहा-)  तुम दूसरों की सम्पदा नहीं देख सकते, तुम्हारे ईर्ष्या और कपट बहुत है।  समुद्र मथते समय तुमने शिवजी को बावला बना दिया और देवताओं को प्रेरित करके  उन्हें विषपान कराया॥4॥  



दोहा :         

* असुर सुरा बिष संकरहि आपु रमा मनि चारु।
स्वारथ साधक कुटिल तुम्ह सदा कपट ब्यवहारु॥136॥

*भावार्थ:-*असुरों को  मदिरा और शिवजी को विष देकर तुमने स्वयं लक्ष्मी और सुंदर (कौस्तुभ) मणि ले  ली। तुम बड़े धोखेबाज और मतलबी हो। सदा कपट का व्यवहार करते हो॥136॥

----------


## BP Mishra

************विश्वमोहिनी का स्वयंवर, शिवगणों तथा भगवान्* को शाप और नारद का मोहभंग-3*********

चौपाई :         
* परम स्वतंत्र न सिर पर कोई। भावइ मनहि करहु तुम्ह सोई॥
भलेहि मंद मंदेहि भल करहू। बिसमय हरष न हियँ कछु धरहू॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*तुम परम  स्वतंत्र हो, सिर पर तो कोई है नहीं, इससे जब जो मन को भाता है,  (स्वच्छन्दता से) वही करते हो। भले को बुरा और बुरे को भला कर देते हो।  हृदय में हर्ष-विषाद कुछ भी नहीं लाते॥1॥  


* डहकि डहकि परिचेहु सब काहू। अति असंक मन सदा उछाहू॥
करम सुभासुभ तुम्हहि न बाधा। अब लगि तुम्हहि न काहूँ साधा॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सबको ठग-ठगकर  परक गए हो और अत्यन्त निडर हो गए हो, इसी से (ठगने के काम में) मन में सदा  उत्साह रहता है। शुभ-अशुभ कर्म तुम्हें बाधा नहीं देते। अब तक तुम को किसी  ने ठीक नहीं किया था॥2॥  


* भले भवन अब बायन दीन्हा। पावहुगे फल आपन कीन्हा॥
बंचेहु मोहि जवनि धरि देहा। सोइ तनु धरहु श्राप मम एहा॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*अबकी तुमने  अच्छे घर बैना दिया है (मेरे जैसे जबर्दस्त आदमी से छेड़खानी की है।) अतः  अपने किए का फल अवश्य पाओगे। जिस शरीर को धारण करके तुमने मुझे ठगा है, तुम  भी वही शरीर धारण करो, यह मेरा शाप है॥3॥  

* कपि आकृति तुम्ह कीन्हि हमारी। करिहहिं कीस सहाय तुम्हारी॥
मम अपकार कीन्ह तुम्ह भारी। नारि बिरहँ तुम्ह होब दुखारी॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*तुमने हमारा  रूप बंदर का सा बना दिया था, इससे बंदर ही तुम्हारी सहायता करेंगे। (मैं  जिस स्त्री को चाहता था, उससे मेरा वियोग कराकर) तुमने मेरा बड़ा अहित किया  है, इससे तुम भी स्त्री के वियोग में दुःखी होंगे॥4॥   


दोहा :         

* श्राप सीस धरि हरषि हियँ प्रभु बहु बिनती कीन्हि॥
निज माया कै प्रबलता करषि कृपानिधि लीन्हि॥137॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*शाप को सिर पर  चढ़ाकर, हृदय में हर्षित होते हुए प्रभु ने नारदजी से बहुत विनती की और  कृपानिधान भगवान ने अपनी माया की प्रबलता खींच ली॥137॥   


चौपाई :         

* जब हरि माया दूरि निवारी। नहिं तहँ रमा न राजकुमारी॥
तब मुनि अति सभीत हरि चरना। गहे पाहि प्रनतारति हरना॥1॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*जब भगवान ने  अपनी माया को हटा लिया, तब वहाँ न लक्ष्मी ही रह गईं, न राजकुमारी ही। तब  मुनि ने अत्यन्त भयभीत होकर श्री हरि के चरण पकड़ लिए और कहा- हे शरणागत के  दुःखों को हरने वाले! मेरी रक्षा कीजिए॥1॥  


* मृषा होउ मम श्राप कृपाला। मम इच्छा कह दीनदयाला॥
मैं दुर्बचन कहे बहुतेरे। कह मुनि पाप मिटिहिं किमि मेरे॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे कृपालु!  मेरा शाप मिथ्या हो जाए। तब दीनों पर दया करने वाले भगवान ने कहा कि यह सब  मेरी ही इच्छा (से हुआ) है। मुनि ने कहा- मैंने आप को अनेक खोटे वचन कहे  हैं। मेरे पाप कैसे मिटेंगे?॥2॥  


* जपहु जाइ संकर सत नामा। होइहि हृदयँ तुरत बिश्रामा॥
कोउ नहिं सिव समान प्रिय मोरें। असि परतीति तजहु जनि भोरें॥3॥  

*भावार्थ:-*(भगवान ने  कहा-) जाकर शंकरजी के शतनाम का जप करो, इससे हृदय में तुरंत शांति होगी।  शिवजी के समान मुझे कोई प्रिय नहीं है, इस विश्वास को भूलकर भी न छोड़ना॥3॥   


*जेहि पर कृपा न करहिं पुरारी। सो न पाव मुनि भगति हमारी॥
अस उर धरि महि बिचरहु जाई। अब न तुम्हहि माया निअराई॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि !  पुरारि (शिवजी) जिस पर कृपा नहीं करते, वह मेरी भक्ति नहीं पाता। हृदय में  ऐसा निश्चय करके जाकर पृथ्वी पर विचरो। अब मेरी माया तुम्हारे निकट नहीं  आएगी॥4॥  


दोहा :         

* बहुबिधि मुनिहि प्रबोधि प्रभु तब भए अंतरधान।
सत्यलोक नारद चले करत राम गुन गान॥138॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*बहुत प्रकार से  मुनि को समझा-बुझाकर (ढाँढस देकर) तब प्रभु अंतर्द्धान हो गए और नारदजी  श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुणों का गान करते हुए सत्य लोक (ब्रह्मलोक) को  चले॥138॥ 


चौपाई :         

* हर गन मुनिहि जात पथ देखी। बिगत मोह मन हरष बिसेषी॥
अति सभीत नारद पहिं आए। गहि पद आरत बचन सुहाए॥1॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*  शिवजी के गणों  ने जब मुनि को मोहरहित और मन में बहुत प्रसन्न होकर मार्ग में जाते हुए  देखा तब वे अत्यन्त भयभीत होकर नारदजी के पास आए और उनके चरण पकड़कर दीन वचन  बोले-॥1॥    



* हर गन हम न बिप्र मुनिराया। बड़ अपराध कीन्ह फल पाया॥
श्राप अनुग्रह करहु कृपाला। बोले नारद दीनदयाला॥2॥

*भावार्थ:- * हे मुनिराज! हम  ब्राह्मण नहीं हैं, शिवजी के गण हैं। हमने बड़ा अपराध किया, जिसका फल हमने  पा लिया। हे कृपालु! अब शाप दूर करने की कृपा कीजिए। दीनों पर दया करने  वाले नारदजी ने कहा-॥2॥   


* निसिचर जाइ होहु तुम्ह दोऊ। बैभव बिपुल तेज बल होऊ॥
भुज बल बिस्व जितब तुम्ह जहिआ। धरिहहिं बिष्नु मनुज तनु तहिआ॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:- * तुम दोनों जाकर  राक्षस होओ, तुम्हें महान ऐश्वर्य, तेज और बल की प्राप्ति हो। तुम अपनी  भुजाओं के बल से जब सारे विश्व को जीत लोगे, तब भगवान विष्णु मनुष्य का  शरीर धारण करेंगे॥3॥     

* समर मरन हरि हाथ तुम्हारा। होइहहु मुकुत न पुनि संसारा॥
चले जुगल मुनि पद सिर नाई। भए निसाचर कालहि पाई॥4॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*  युद्ध में श्री  हरि के हाथ से तुम्हारी मृत्यु होगी, जिससे तुम मुक्त हो जाओगे और फिर  संसार में जन्म नहीं लोगे। वे दोनों मुनि के चरणों में सिर नवाकर चले और  समय पाकर राक्षस हुए॥4॥   


दोहा :         

* एक कलप एहि हेतु प्रभु लीन्ह मनुज अवतार।
सुर रंजन सज्जन सुखद हरि भंजन भुमि भार॥139॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*  देवताओं को  प्रसन्न करने वाले, सज्जनों को सुख देने वाले और पृथ्वी का भार हरण करने  वाले भगवान ने एक कल्प में इसी कारण मनुष्य का अवतार लिया था॥139॥

----------


## BP Mishra

************विश्वमोहिनी का स्वयंवर, शिवगणों तथा भगवान्* को शाप और नारद का मोहभंग-4*********
 चौपाई :          

* एहि बिधि जनम करम हरि केरे। सुंदर सुखद बिचित्र घनेरे॥
कलप कलप प्रति प्रभु अवतरहीं। चारु चरित नानाबिधि करहीं॥1॥ 
*भावार्थ: -* इस  प्रकार  भग वान के अन ेक सुंदर, सुखदायक और अलौकिक जन्म और कर्म हैं।  प्रत्येक कल्प  में जब-जब भगवान अवतार लेते हैं और नाना प्रकार की सुंदर  लीलाएँ करते  हैं,॥1॥   



* तब-तब कथा मुनीसन्ह गाई। परम पुनीत प्रबंध बनाई॥
बिबिध प्रसंग अनूप बखाने। करहिं न सुनि आचरजु सयाने॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-* तब-तब   मुनीश्वरों ने परम पवित्र काव्य रचना करके उनकी कथाओं का गान किया है और   भाँति-भाँति के अनुपम प्रसंगों का वर्णन किया है, जिनको सुनकर समझदार   (विवेकी) लोग आश्चर्य नहीं करते॥2॥ 



* हरि अनंत हरि कथा अनंता। कहहिं सुनहिं बहुबिधि सब संता॥
रामचंद्र के चरित सुहाए। कलप कोटि लगि जाहिं न गाए॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री  हरि अनंत  हैं (उनका कोई पार नहीं पा सकता) और उनकी कथा भी अनंत है। सब  संत लोग उसे  बहुत प्रकार से कहते-सुनते हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के सुंदर  चरित्र करोड़ों  कल्पों में भी गाए नहीं जा सकते॥3॥  


* यह प्रसंग मैं कहा भवानी। हरिमायाँ मोहहिं मुनि ग्यानी॥
प्रभु कौतुकी प्रनत हितकारी। सेवत सुलभ सकल दुखहारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*(शिवजी  कहते  हैं कि) हे पार्वती! मैंने यह बताने के लिए इस प्रसंग को कहा कि  ज्ञानी  मुनि भी भगवान की माया से मोहित हो जाते हैं। प्रभु कौतुकी  (लीलामय) हैं और  शरणागत का हित करने वाले हैं। वे सेवा करने में बहुत सुलभ  और सब दुःखों के  हरने वाले हैं॥4॥   


सोरठा :         

* सुर नर मुनि कोउ नाहिं जेहि न मोह माया प्रबल।
अस बिचारि मन माहिं भजिअ महामाया पतिहि॥140॥

*भावार्थ:-*देवता,  मनुष्य  और मुनियों में ऐसा कोई नहीं है, जिसे भगवान की महान बलवती माया  मोहित न कर  दे। मन में ऐसा विचारकर उस महामाया के स्वामी (प्रेरक) श्री  भगवान का भजन  करना चाहिए॥140॥   


चौपाई :          

*अपर हेतु सुनु सैलकुमारी। कहउँ बिचित्र कथा बिस्तारी॥
जेहि कारन अज अगुन अरूपा। ब्रह्म भयउ कोसलपुर भूपा॥1॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*हे   गिरिराजकुमारी! अब भगवान के अवतार का वह दूसरा कारण सुनो- मैं उसकी विचित्र   कथा विस्तार करके कहता हूँ- जिस कारण से जन्मरहित, निर्गुण और रूपरहित   (अव्यक्त सच्चिदानंदघन) ब्रह्म अयोध्यापुरी के राजा हुए॥1॥   


* जो प्रभु बिपिन फिरत तुम्ह देखा। बंधु समेत धरें मुनिबेषा॥
जासु चरित अवलोकि भवानी। सती सरीर रहिहु बौरानी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*जिन  प्रभु श्री  रामचन्द्रजी को तुमने भाई लक्ष्मणजी के साथ मुनियों का सा वेष  धारण किए वन  में फिरते देखा था और हे भवानी! जिनके चरित्र देखकर सती के  शरीर में तुम  ऐसी बावली हो गई थीं कि- ॥2॥  


* अजहुँ न छाया मिटति तुम्हारी। तासु चरित सुनु भ्रम रुज हारी॥
लीला कीन्हि जो तेहिं अवतारा। सो सब कहिहउँ मति अनुसारा॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*अब  भी तुम्हारे  उस बावलेपन की छाया नहीं मिटती, उन्हीं के भ्रम रूपी रोग के  हरण करने वाले  चरित्र सुनो। उस अवतार में भगवान ने जो-जो लीला की, वह सब  मैं अपनी बुद्धि  के अनुसार तुम्हें कहूँगा॥3॥   


* भरद्वाज सुनि संकर बानी। सकुचि सप्रेम उमा मुसुकानी॥
लगे बहुरि बरनै बृषकेतू। सो अवतार भयउ जेहि हेतू॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*(याज्ञवल्क्यजी   ने कहा-) हे भरद्वाज! शंकरजी के वचन सुनकर पार्वतीजी सकुचाकर प्रेमसहित   मुस्कुराईं। फिर वृषकेतु शिवजी जिस कारण से भगवान का वह अवतार हुआ था, उसका   वर्णन करने लगे॥4॥

----------


## satyendra85

हनुमान जी जब सेतु निर्माण के समय पर्वत ला रहे थे तभी सेतु बन कर पूर्ण हो  गया तो श्री राम जी ने सबको सन्देश दिया की सेतु निर्माण पूर्ण हो गया है  ,अब आप जहा हो वही अपने साथ लाये पर्वत को छोड़ कर यहाँ आ जाओ ! उस समय  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन पर्वत को हिमालय की तलहटी से ला रहे थे , भगवन की आगया  उन्हें वृन्दावन में सुनाई दी , तौन्होने उस पर्वत को वाही रख दिया  !गोवर्धन पर्वत हनुमान जी से बोला - हे हनुमान जी आपने मुझे राम जी के  दर्शन काश्वासन दिया था अब क्या होगा ? मुझे राम जी के दर्शन कराओ ? 
हनुमान जी बोले -अप यही रुको में प्रभु से इजाजत लेकर आता हु ! हनुमान जी  ने राम जी से गोवर्धन पर्वत की विनती सुनाई तो श्री राम जी ने कहा की  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन को जाकर कहो की अगले जन्म में में उसे दर्शन दूंगा , और  उसको लोगो द्वारा पुज्वाऊंगा ! इस तरह गोवर्धन पर्वत वृन्दावन में आकार  स्थापित हुए !

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हनुमान जी जब सेतु निर्माण के समय पर्वत ला रहे थे तभी सेतु बन कर पूर्ण हो  गया तो श्री राम जी ने सबको सन्देश दिया की सेतु निर्माण पूर्ण हो गया है  ,अब आप जहा हो वही अपने साथ लाये पर्वत को छोड़ कर यहाँ आ जाओ ! उस समय  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन पर्वत को हिमालय की तलहटी से ला रहे थे , भगवन की आगया  उन्हें वृन्दावन में सुनाई दी , तौन्होने उस पर्वत को वाही रख दिया  !गोवर्धन पर्वत हनुमान जी से बोला - हे हनुमान जी आपने मुझे राम जी के  दर्शन काश्वासन दिया था अब क्या होगा ? मुझे राम जी के दर्शन कराओ ? 
> हनुमान जी बोले -अप यही रुको में प्रभु से इजाजत लेकर आता हु ! हनुमान जी  ने राम जी से गोवर्धन पर्वत की विनती सुनाई तो श्री राम जी ने कहा की  हनुमान जी गोवर्धन को जाकर कहो की अगले जन्म में में उसे दर्शन दूंगा , और  उसको लोगो द्वारा पुज्वाऊंगा ! इस तरह गोवर्धन पर्वत वृन्दावन में आकार  स्थापित हुए !


श्रेष्ठ!  अति श्रेष्ठ.........................
जय प्रभु राम!!!!

----------


## Badtameez

राम जन्म का जब प्रसंग आएगा तो संदेश द्वारा मुझे सूचित करना धवल भाई या बेन भाई जी क्योंकि उस दिन राम जन्म पर एक गीत प्रस्तुत करूँगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> राम जन्म का जब प्रसंग आएगा तो संदेश द्वारा मुझे सूचित करना धवल भाई या बेन भाई जी क्योंकि उस दिन राम जन्म पर एक गीत प्रस्तुत करूँगा।


ok.................... बॉस..............

----------


## Badtameez

> ok.................... बॉस..............


दिलासा देने के लिए धन्यवाद बास!

----------


## calvitf

> श्रेष्ठ! अति श्रेष्ठ.........................
> जय प्रभु राम!!!!


चर्चा अच्छी चल रही है ~~~~ऐसे ही सहयोग बना रहे 




> राम जन्म का जब प्रसंग आएगा तो संदेश द्वारा मुझे सूचित करना धवल भाई या बेन भाई जी क्योंकि उस दिन राम जन्म पर एक गीत प्रस्तुत करूँगा।


*मित्र जरुर वैसे प्रभु श्रीराम का जन्म चैत राम नवमी को होगा सभी मित्रो को मंगलगीत गाने व श्रवण करने का बुलावा सुत्र पर रहेगा * 




> ok.................... बॉस..............


आयं य य बास ? ~~~~~~~ बास को बास बनने की बधाई हो

----------


## calvitf

########### मनु-शतरूपा तप एवं वरदान -1 ######### 

दोहा : 

* सो मैं तुम्ह सन कहउँ सबु सुनु मुनीस मन लाइ।
रामकथा कलि मल हरनि मंगल करनि सुहाइ॥141॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मुनीश्वर भरद्वाज! मैं वह सब तुमसे कहता हूँ, मन लगाकर सुनो। श्री रामचन्द्रजी की कथा कलियुग के पापों को हरने वाली, कल्याण करने वाली और बड़ी सुंदर है॥141॥ 


चौपाई : 

* स्वायंभू मनु अरु सतरूपा। जिन्ह तें भै नरसृष्टि अनूपा॥
दंपति धरम आचरन नीका। अजहुँ गाव श्रुति जिन्ह कै लीका॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वायम्भुव मनु और (उनकी पत्नी) शतरूपा, जिनसे मनुष्यों की यह अनुपम सृष्टि हुई, इन दोनों पति-पत्नी के धर्म और आचरण बहुत अच्छे थे। आज भी वेद जिनकी मर्यादा का गान करते हैं॥1॥ 


* नृप उत्तानपाद सुत तासू। ध्रुव हरिभगत भयउ सुत जासू॥
लघु सुत नाम प्रियब्रत ताही। बेद पुरान प्रसंसहिं जाही॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा उत्तानपाद उनके पुत्र थे, जिनके पुत्र (प्रसिद्ध) हरिभक्त ध्रुवजी हुए। उन (मनुजी) के छोटे लड़के का नाम प्रियव्रत था, जिनकी प्रशंसा वेद और पुराण करते हैं॥2॥ 


* देवहूति पुनि तासु कुमारी। जो मुनि कर्दम कै प्रिय नारी॥
आदि देव प्रभु दीनदयाला। जठर धरेउ जेहिं कपिल कृपाला॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*पुनः देवहूति उनकी कन्या थी, जो कर्दम मुनि की प्यारी पत्नी हुई और जिन्होंने आदि देव, दीनों पर दया करने वाले समर्थ एवं कृपालु भगवान कपिल को गर्भ में धारण किया॥3॥ 


* सांख्य सास्त्र जिन्ह प्रगट बखाना। तत्व बिचार निपुन भगवाना॥
तेहिं मनु राज कीन्ह बहु काला। प्रभु आयसु सब बिधि प्रतिपाला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तत्वों का विचार करने में अत्यन्त निपुण जिन (कपिल) भगवान ने सांख्य शास्त्र का प्रकट रूप में वर्णन किया, उन (स्वायम्भुव) मनुजी ने बहुत समय तक राज्य किया और सब प्रकार से भगवान की आज्ञा (रूप शास्त्रों की मर्यादा) का पालन किया॥4॥ 


सोरठा : 

* होइ न बिषय बिराग भवन बसत भा चौथपन॥
हृदयँ बहुत दुख लाग जनम गयउ हरिभगति बिनु॥142॥
*
भावार्थ:-*घर में रहते बुढ़ापा आ गया, परन्तु विषयों से वैराग्य नहीं होता (इस बात को सोचकर) उनके मन में बड़ा दुःख हुआ कि श्री हरि की भक्ति बिना जन्म यों ही चला गया॥142॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बरबस राज सुतहि तब दीन्हा। नारि समेत गवन बन कीन्हा॥
तीरथ बर नैमिष बिख्याता। अति पुनीत साधक सिधि दाता॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तब मनुजी ने अपने पुत्र को जबर्दस्ती राज्य देकर स्वयं स्त्री सहित वन को गमन किया। अत्यन्त पवित्र और साधकों को सिद्धि देने वाला तीर्थों में श्रेष्ठ नैमिषारण्य प्रसिद्ध है॥1॥ 


* बसहिं तहाँ मुनि सिद्ध समाजा। तहँ हियँ हरषि चलेउ मनु राजा॥
पंथ जात सोहहिं मतिधीरा। ग्यान भगति जनु धरें सरीरा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वहाँ मुनियों और सिद्धों के समूह बसते हैं। राजा मनु हृदय में हर्षित होकर वहीं चले। वे धीर बुद्धि वाले राजा-रानी मार्ग में जाते हुए ऐसे सुशोभित हो रहे थे मानों ज्ञान और भक्ति ही शरीर धारण किए जा रहे हों॥2॥


* पहुँचे जाइ धेनुमति तीरा। हरषि नहाने निरमल नीरा॥
आए मिलन सिद्ध मुनि ग्यानी। धरम धुरंधर नृपरिषि जानी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(चलते-चलते) वे गोमती के किनारे जा पहुँचे। हर्षित होकर उन्होंने निर्मल जल में स्नान किया। उनको धर्मधुरंधर राजर्षि जानकर सिद्ध और ज्ञानी मुनि उनसे मिलने आए॥3॥ 


* जहँ जहँ तीरथ रहे सुहाए। मुनिन्ह सकल सादर करवाए॥
कृस सरीर मुनिपट परिधाना। सत समाज नित सुनहिं पुराना॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ-जहाँ सुंदर तीर्थ थे, मुनियों ने आदरपूर्वक सभी तीर्थ उनको करा दिए। उनका शरीर दुर्बल हो गया था। वे मुनियों के से (वल्कल) वस्त्र धारण करते थे और संतों के समाज में नित्य पुराण सुनते थे॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

########### मनु-शतरूपा तप एवं वरदान -2 ######### 


दोहा : 
* द्वादस अच्छर मंत्र पुनि जपहिं सहित अनुराग।
बासुदेव पद पंकरुह दंपति मन अति लाग॥143॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और द्वादशाक्षर मन्त्र (ऊँ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय) का प्रेम सहित जप करते थे। भगवान वासुदेव के चरणकमलों में उन राजा-रानी का मन बहुत ही लग गया॥143॥ 

चौपाई :

* करहिं अहार साक फल कंदा। सुमिरहिं ब्रह्म सच्चिदानंदा॥
पुनि हरि हेतु करन तप लागे। बारि अधार मूल फल त्यागे॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वे साग, फल और कन्द का आहार करते थे और सच्चिदानंद ब्रह्म का स्मरण करते थे। फिर वे श्री हरि के लिए तप करने लगे और मूल-फल को त्यागकर केवल जल के आधार पर रहने लगे॥1॥ 


* उर अभिलाष निरंतर होई। देखिअ नयन परम प्रभु सोई॥
अगुन अखंड अनंत अनादी। जेहि चिंतहिं परमारथबादी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हृदय में निरंतर यही अभिलाषा हुआ करती कि हम (कैसे) उन परम प्रभु को आँखों से देखें, जो निर्गुण, अखंड, अनंत और अनादि हैं और परमार्थवादी (ब्रह्मज्ञानी, तत्त्ववेत्ता) लोग जिनका चिन्तन किया करते हैं॥2॥ 


* नेति नेति जेहि बेद निरूपा। निजानंद निरुपाधि अनूपा॥
संभु बिरंचि बिष्नु भगवाना। उपजहिं जासु अंस तें नाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्हें वेद 'नेति-नेति' (यह भी नहीं, यह भी नहीं) कहकर निरूपण करते हैं। जो आनंदस्वरूप, उपाधिरहित और अनुपम हैं एवं जिनके अंश से अनेक शिव, ब्रह्मा और विष्णु भगवान प्रकट होते हैं॥3॥ 


* ऐसेउ प्रभु सेवक बस अहई। भगत हेतु लीलातनु गहई॥
जौं यह बचन सत्य श्रुति भाषा। तौ हमार पूजिहि अभिलाषा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसे (महान) प्रभु भी सेवक के वश में हैं और भक्तों के लिए (दिव्य) लीला विग्रह धारण करते हैं। यदि वेदों में यह वचन सत्य कहा है, तो हमारी अभिलाषा भी अवश्य पूरी होगी॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* एहि विधि बीते बरष षट सहस बारि आहार।
संबत सप्त सहस्र पुनि रहे समीर अधार॥144॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार जल का आहार (करके तप) करते छह हजार वर्ष बीत गए। फिर सात हजार वर्ष वे वायु के आधार पर रहे॥144॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बरष सहस दस त्यागेउ सोऊ। ठाढ़े रहे एक पद दोऊ ॥
बिधि हरि हर तप देखि अपारा। मनु समीप आए बहु बारा॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*दस हजार वर्ष तक उन्होंने वायु का आधार भी छोड़ दिया। दोनों एक पैर से खड़े रहे। उनका अपार तप देखकर ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और शिवजी कई बार मनुजी के पास आए॥1॥ 


* मागहु बर बहु भाँति लोभाए। परम धीर नहिं चलहिं चलाए॥
अस्थिमात्र होइ रहे सरीरा। तदपि मनाग मनहिं नहिं पीरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने इन्हें अनेक प्रकार से ललचाया और कहा कि कुछ वर माँगो। पर ये परम धैर्यवान (राजा-रानी अपने तप से किसी के) डिगाए नहीं डिगे। यद्यपि उनका शरीर हड्डियों का ढाँचा मात्र रह गया था, फिर भी उनके मन में जरा भी पीड़ा नहीं थी॥2॥ 


* प्रभु सर्बग्य दास निज जानी। गति अनन्य तापस नृप रानी॥
मागु मागु बरु भै नभ बानी। परम गभीर कृपामृत सानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सर्वज्ञ प्रभु ने अनन्य गति (आश्रय) वाले तपस्वी राजा-रानी को 'निज दास' जाना। तब परम गंभीर और कृपा रूपी अमृत से सनी हुई यह आकाशवाणी हुई कि 'वर माँगो'3॥ 


* मृतक जिआवनि गिरा सुहाई। श्रवन रंध्र होइ उर जब आई॥
हृष्ट पुष्ट तन भए सुहाए। मानहुँ अबहिं भवन ते आए॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मुर्दे को भी जिला देने वाली यह सुंदर वाणी कानों के छेदों से होकर जब हृदय में आई, तब राजा-रानी के शरीर ऐसे सुंदर और हृष्ट-पुष्ट हो गए, मानो अभी घर से आए हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* श्रवन सुधा सम बचन सुनि पुलक प्रफुल्लित गात।
बोले मनु करि दंडवत प्रेम न हृदयँ समात॥145॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कानों में अमृत के समान लगने वाले वचन सुनते ही उनका शरीर पुलकित और प्रफुल्लित हो गया। तब मनुजी दण्डवत करके बोले- प्रेम हृदय में समाता न था-145॥

----------


## Badtameez

> चर्चा अच्छी चल रही है ~~~~ऐसे ही सहयोग बना रहे 
> 
> 
> 
> *मित्र जरुर वैसे प्रभु श्रीराम का जन्म चैत राम नवमी को होगा सभी मित्रो को मंगलगीत गाने व श्रवण करने का बुलावा सुत्र पर रहेगा * 
> 
> 
> आयं य य बास ? ~~~~~~~ बास को बास बनने की बधाई हो


उ का ह कि चन्द्रमा वाला चिन्हवा हमरा मोबइलिया में देलहीं ना ह।
चन्द्रबिन्दु बाकिर देले है।
जईसे- 'आँख'
जय सिया राम भईया!

----------


## calvitf

########### मनु-शतरूपा तप एवं वरदान -3 #########

चौपाई : 

* सुनु सेवक सुरतरु सुरधेनू। बिधि हरि हर बंदित पद रेनू॥
सेवत सुलभ सकल सुखदायक। प्रनतपाल सचराचर नायक॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! सुनिए, आप सेवकों के लिए कल्पवृक्ष और कामधेनु हैं। आपके चरण रज की ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और शिवजी भी वंदना करते हैं। आप सेवा करने में सुलभ हैं तथा सब सुखों के देने वाले हैं। आप शरणागत के रक्षक और जड़-चेतन के स्वामी हैं॥1॥ 


* जौं अनाथ हित हम पर नेहू। तौ प्रसन्न होई यह बर देहू॥
जोसरूप बस सिव मन माहीं। जेहिं कारन मुनि जतन कराहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे अनाथों का कल्याण करने वाले! यदि हम लोगों पर आपका स्नेह है, तो प्रसन्न होकर यह वर दीजिए कि आपका जो स्वरूप शिवजी के मन में बसता है और जिस (की प्राप्ति) के लिए मुनि लोग यत्न करते हैं॥2॥ 


* जो भुसुंडि मन मानस हंसा। सगुन अगुन जेहि निगम प्रसंसा॥
देखहिं हम सो रूप भरि लोचन। कृपा करहु प्रनतारति मोचन॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो काकभुशुण्डि के मन रूपी मान सरोवर में विहार करने वाला हंस है, सगुण और निर्गुण कहकर वेद जिसकी प्रशंसा करते हैं, हे शरणागत के दुःख मिटाने वाले प्रभो! ऐसी कृपा कीजिए कि हम उसी रूप को नेत्र भरकर देखें॥3॥ 


* दंपति बचन परम प्रिय लागे। मृदुल बिनीत प्रेम रस पागे॥
भगत बछल प्रभु कृपानिधाना। बिस्वबास प्रगटे भगवाना॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा-रानी के कोमल, विनययुक्त और प्रेमरस में पगे हुए वचन भगवान को बहुत ही प्रिय लगे। भक्तवत्सल, कृपानिधान, सम्पूर्ण विश्व के निवास स्थान (या समस्त विश्व में व्यापक), सर्वसमर्थ भगवान प्रकट हो गए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* नील सरोरुह नील मनि नील नीरधर स्याम।
लाजहिं तन सोभा निरखि कोटि कोटि सत काम॥146॥
*
भावार्थ:-* भगवान के नीले कमल, नीलमणि और नीले (जलयुक्त) मेघ के समान (कोमल, प्रकाशमय और सरस) श्यामवर्ण (चिन्मय) शरीर की शोभा देखकर करोड़ों कामदेव भी लजा जाते हैं॥146॥ 


चौपाई : 


* सरद मयंक बदन छबि सींवा। चारु कपोल चिबुक दर ग्रीवा॥
अधर अरुन रद सुंदर नासा। बिधु कर निकर बिनिंदक हासा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनका मुख शरद (पूर्णिमा) के चन्द्रमा के समान छबि की सीमास्वरूप था। गाल और ठोड़ी बहुत सुंदर थे, गला शंख के समान (त्रिरेखायुक्त, चढ़ाव-उतार वाला) था। लाल होठ, दाँत और नाक अत्यन्त सुंदर थे। हँसी चन्द्रमा की किरणावली को नीचा दिखाने वाली थी॥1॥ 


* नव अंबुज अंबक छबि नीकी। चितवनि ललित भावँतीजी की॥
भृकुटि मनोज चाप छबि हारी। तिलक ललाट पटल दुतिकारी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*नेत्रों की छवि नए (खिले हुए) कमल के समान बड़ी सुंदर थी। मनोहर चितवन जी को बहुत प्यारी लगती थी। टेढ़ी भौंहें कामदेव के धनुष की शोभा को हरने वाली थीं। ललाट पटल पर प्रकाशमय तिलक था॥2॥ 


* कुंडल मकर मुकुट सिर भ्राजा। कुटिल केस जनु मधुप समाजा॥
उर श्रीबत्स रुचिर बनमाला। पदिक हार भूषन मनिजाला॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कानों में मकराकृत (मछली के आकार के) कुंडल और सिर पर मुकुट सुशोभित था। टेढ़े (घुँघराले) काले बाल ऐसे सघन थे, मानो भौंरों के झुंड हों। हृदय पर श्रीवत्स, सुंदर वनमाला, रत्नजड़ित हार और मणियों के आभूषण सुशोभित थे॥3॥ 


* केहरि कंधर चारु जनेऊ। बाहु बिभूषन सुंदर तेऊ॥
मकरि कर सरिस सुभग भुजदंडा। कटि निषंग कर सर कोदंडा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सिंह की सी गर्दन थी, सुंदर जनेऊ था। भुजाओं में जो गहने थे, वे भी सुंदर थे। हाथी की सूँड के समान (उतार-चढ़ाव वाले) सुंदर भुजदंड थे। कमर में तरकस और हाथ में बाण और धनुष (शोभा पा रहे) थे॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* तड़ित बिनिंदक पीत पट उदर रेख बर तीनि।
नाभि मनोहर लेति जनु जमुन भँवर छबि छीनि॥147॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(स्वर्ण-वर्ण का प्रकाशमय) पीताम्बर बिजली को लजाने वाला था। पेट पर सुंदर तीन रेखाएँ (त्रिवली) थीं। नाभि ऐसी मनोहर थी, मानो यमुनाजी के भँवरों की छबि को छीने लेती हो॥147॥ 


चौपाई : 

* पद राजीव बरनि नहिं जाहीं। मुनि मन मधुप बसहिं जेन्ह माहीं॥
बाम भाग सोभति अनुकूला। आदिसक्ति छबिनिधि जगमूला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनमें मुनियों के मन रूपी भौंरे बसते हैं, भगवान के उन चरणकमलों का तो वर्णन ही नहीं किया जा सकता। भगवान के बाएँ भाग में सदा अनुकूल रहने वाली, शोभा की राशि जगत की मूलकारण रूपा आदि शक्ति श्री जानकीजी सुशोभित हैं॥1॥ 


*जासु अंस उपजहिं गुनखानी। अगनित लच्छि उमा ब्रह्मानी॥
भृकुटि बिलास जासु जग होई। राम बाम दिसि सीता सोई॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके अंश से गुणों की खान अगणित लक्ष्मी, पार्वती और ब्रह्माणी (त्रिदेवों की शक्तियाँ) उत्पन्न होती हैं तथा जिनकी भौंह के इशारे से ही जगत की रचना हो जाती है, वही (भगवान की स्वरूपा शक्ति) श्री सीताजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी की बाईं ओर स्थित हैं॥2॥ 


*छबिसमुद्र हरि रूप बिलोकी। एकटक रहे नयन पट रोकी॥
चितवहिं सादर रूप अनूपा। तृप्ति न मानहिं मनु सतरूपा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शोभा के समुद्र श्री हरि के रूप को देखकर मनु-शतरूपा नेत्रों के पट (पलकें) रोके हुए एकटक (स्तब्ध) रह गए। उस अनुपम रूप को वे आदर सहित देख रहे थे और देखते-देखते अघाते ही न थे॥3॥ 


* हरष बिबस तन दसा भुलानी। परे दंड इव गहि पद पानी॥
सिर परसे प्रभु निज कर कंजा। तुरत उठाए करुनापुंजा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*आनंद के अधिक वश में हो जाने के कारण उन्हें अपने देह की सुधि भूल गई। वे हाथों से भगवान के चरण पकड़कर दण्ड की तरह (सीधे) भूमि पर गिर पड़े। कृपा की राशि प्रभु ने अपने करकमलों से उनके मस्तकों का स्पर्श किया और उन्हें तुरंत ही उठा लिया॥4॥

----------


## munnuji11

बन्धुजनों को मुन्नू का नमस्कार स्वीकार हो,
राम नाम कलि अभिमत दाता। ………………………………………॥ 
चर्चा में यदाकदा उपस्थित रहूंगा। विशेषतः रामनवमी को …………………।

----------


## Badtameez

> बन्धुजनों को मुन्नू का नमस्कार स्वीकार हो,
> राम नाम कलि अभिमत दाता। ………………………………………॥ 
> चर्चा में यदाकदा उपस्थित रहूंगा। विशेषतः रामनवमी को …………………।


सुस्वागतम!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## calvitf

########### मनु-शतरूपा तप एवं वरदान -4 ######### 




दोहा : 

* बोले कृपानिधान पुनि अति प्रसन्न मोहि जानि।
मागहु बर जोइ भाव मन महादानि अनुमानि॥148॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर कृपानिधान भगवान बोले- मुझे अत्यन्त प्रसन्न जानकर और बड़ा भारी दानी मानकर, जो मन को भाए वही वर माँग लो॥148॥ 


चौपाई : 

* सुनि प्रभु बचन जोरि जुग पानी। धरि धीरजु बोली मृदु बानी॥
नाथ देखि पद कमल तुम्हारे। अब पूरे सब काम हमारे॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के वचन सुनकर, दोनों हाथ जोड़कर और धीरज धरकर राजा ने कोमल वाणी कही- हे नाथ! आपके चरणकमलों को देखकर अब हमारी सारी मनःकामनाएँ पूरी हो गईं॥1॥ 


* एक लालसा बड़ि उर माहीं। सुगम अगम कहि जाति सो नाहीं॥
तुम्हहि देत अति सुगम गोसाईं। अगम लाग मोहि निज कृपनाईं॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर भी मन में एक बड़ी लालसा है। उसका पूरा होना सहज भी है और अत्यन्त कठिन भी, इसी से उसे कहते नहीं बनता। हे स्वामी! आपके लिए तो उसका पूरा करना बहुत सहज है, पर मुझे अपनी कृपणता (दीनता) के कारण वह अत्यन्त कठिन मालूम होता है॥2॥ 


* जथा दरिद्र बिबुधतरु पाई। बहु संपति मागत सकुचाई॥
तासु प्रभाउ जान नहिं सोई। तथा हृदयँ मम संसय होई॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे कोई दरिद्र कल्पवृक्ष को पाकर भी अधिक द्रव्य माँगने में संकोच करता है, क्योंकि वह उसके प्रभाव को नहीं जानता, वैसे ही मेरे हृदय में संशय हो रहा है॥3॥ 


* सो तुम्ह जानहु अंतरजामी। पुरवहु मोर मनोरथ स्वामी॥
सकुच बिहाइ मागु नृप मोही। मोरें नहिं अदेय कछु तोही॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! आप अन्तरयामी हैं, इसलिए उसे जानते ही हैं। मेरा वह मनोरथ पूरा कीजिए। (भगवान ने कहा-) हे राजन्*! संकोच छोड़कर मुझसे माँगो। तुम्हें न दे सकूँ ऐसा मेरे पास कुछ भी नहीं है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

*दानि सिरोमनि कृपानिधि नाथ कहउँ सतिभाउ।
चाहउँ तुम्हहि समान सुत प्रभु सन कवन दुराउ॥149॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(राजा ने कहा-) हे दानियों के शिरोमणि! हे कृपानिधान! हे नाथ! मैं अपने मन का सच्चा भाव कहता हूँ कि मैं आपके समान पुत्र चाहता हूँ। प्रभु से भला क्या छिपाना! 149॥ 


चौपाई : 

* देखि प्रीति सुनि बचन अमोले। एवमस्तु करुनानिधि बोले॥
आपु सरिस खोजौं कहँ जाई। नृप तव तनय होब मैं आई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा की प्रीति देखकर और उनके अमूल्य वचन सुनकर करुणानिधान भगवान बोले- ऐसा ही हो। हे राजन्*! मैं अपने समान (दूसरा) कहाँ जाकर खोजूँ! अतः स्वयं ही आकर तुम्हारा पुत्र बनूँगा॥1॥ 


* सतरूपहिं बिलोकि कर जोरें। देबि मागु बरु जो रुचि तोरें॥
जो बरु नाथ चतुर नृप मागा। सोइ कृपाल मोहि अति प्रिय लागा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*शतरूपाजी को हाथ जोड़े देखकर भगवान ने कहा- हे देवी! तुम्हारी जो इच्छा हो, सो वर माँग लो। (शतरूपा ने कहा-) हे नाथ! चतुर राजा ने जो वर माँगा, हे कृपालु! वह मुझे बहुत ही प्रिय लगा,2॥ 


* प्रभु परंतु सुठि होति ढिठाई। जदपि भगत हित तुम्हहि सोहाई॥
तुम्ह ब्रह्मादि जनक जग स्वामी। ब्रह्म सकल उर अंतरजामी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*परंतु हे प्रभु! बहुत ढिठाई हो रही है, यद्यपि हे भक्तों का हित करने वाले! वह ढिठाई भी आपको अच्छी ही लगती है। आप ब्रह्मा आदि के भी पिता (उत्पन्न करने वाले), जगत के स्वामी और सबके हृदय के भीतर की जानने वाले ब्रह्म हैं॥3॥ 


* अस समुझत मन संसय होई। कहा जो प्रभु प्रवान पुनि सोई॥
जे निज भगत नाथ तव अहहीं। जो सुख पावहिं जो गति लहहीं॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा समझने पर मन में संदेह होता है, फिर भी प्रभु ने जो कहा वही प्रमाण (सत्य) है। (मैं तो यह माँगती हूँ कि) हे नाथ! आपके जो निज जन हैं, वे जो (अलौकिक, अखंड) सुख पाते हैं और जिस परम गति को प्राप्त होते हैं-4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सोइ सुख सोइ गति सोइ भगति सोइ निज चरन सनेहु।
सोइ बिबेक सोइ रहनि प्रभु हमहि कृपा करि देहु॥150॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! वही सुख, वही गति, वही भक्ति, वही अपने चरणों में प्रेम, वही ज्ञान और वही रहन-सहन कृपा करके हमें दीजिए॥150॥ 


चौपाई : 

* सुनि मृदु गूढ़ रुचिर बर रचना। कृपासिंधु बोले मृदु बचना॥
जो कछु रुचि तुम्हरे मन माहीं। मैं सो दीन्ह सब संसय नाहीं॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(रानी की) कोमल, गूढ़ और मनोहर श्रेष्ठ वाक्य रचना सुनकर कृपा के समुद्र भगवान कोमल वचन बोले- तुम्हारे मन में जो कुछ इच्छा है, वह सब मैंने तुमको दिया, इसमें कोई संदेह न समझना॥1॥ 


*मातु बिबेक अलौकिक तोरें। कबहुँ न मिटिहि अनुग्रह मोरें॥
बंदि चरन मनु कहेउ बहोरी। अवर एक बिनती प्रभु मोरी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे माता! मेरी कृपा से तुम्हारा अलौकिक ज्ञान कभी नष्ट न होगा। तब मनु ने भगवान के चरणों की वंदना करके फिर कहा- हे प्रभु! मेरी एक विनती और है-2॥ 


* सुत बिषइक तव पद रति होऊ। मोहि बड़ मूढ़ कहे किन कोऊ॥
मनि बिनु फनि जिमि जल बिनु मीना। मम जीवन तिमि तुम्हहि अधीना॥3॥
*

भावार्थ:-*आपके चरणों में मेरी वैसी ही प्रीति हो जैसी पुत्र के लिए पिता की होती है, चाहे मुझे कोई बड़ा भारी मूर्ख ही क्यों न कहे। जैसे मणि के बिना साँप और जल के बिना मछली (नहीं रह सकती), वैसे ही मेरा जीवन आपके अधीन रहे (आपके बिना न रह सके)3॥ 


* अस बरु मागि चरन गहि रहेऊ। एवमस्तु करुनानिधि कहेऊ॥
अब तुम्ह मम अनुसासन मानी। बसहु जाइ सुरपति रजधानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा वर माँगकर राजा भगवान के चरण पकड़े रह गए। तब दया के निधान भगवान ने कहा- ऐसा ही हो। अब तुम मेरी आज्ञा मानकर देवराज इन्द्र की राजधानी (अमरावती) में जाकर वास करो॥4॥ 


सोरठा : 

* तहँ करि भोग बिसाल तात गएँ कछु काल पुनि।
होइहहु अवध भुआल तब मैं होब तुम्हार सुत॥151॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! वहाँ (स्वर्ग के) बहुत से भोग भोगकर, कुछ काल बीत जाने पर, तुम अवध के राजा होंगे। तब मैं तुम्हारा पुत्र होऊँगा॥151॥ 


चौपाई : 

*इच्छामय नरबेष सँवारें। होइहउँ प्रगट निकेत तुम्हारें॥
अंसन्ह सहित देह धरि ताता। करिहउँ चरित भगत सुखदाता॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इच्छानिर्मित मनुष्य रूप सजकर मैं तुम्हारे घर प्रकट होऊँगा। हे तात! मैं अपने अंशों सहित देह धारण करके भक्तों को सुख देने वाले चरित्र करूँगा॥1॥ 


* जे सुनि सादर नर बड़भागी। भव तरिहहिं ममता मद त्यागी॥
आदिसक्ति जेहिं जग उपजाया। सोउ अवतरिहि मोरि यह माया॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन (चरित्रों) को बड़े भाग्यशाली मनुष्य आदरसहित सुनकर, ममता और मद त्यागकर, भवसागर से तर जाएँगे। आदिशक्ति यह मेरी (स्वरूपभूता) माया भी, जिसने जगत को उत्पन्न किया है, अवतार लेगी॥2॥ 


* पुरउब मैं अभिलाष तुम्हारा। सत्य सत्य पन सत्य हमारा॥
पुनि पुनि अस कहि कृपानिधाना। अंतरधान भए भगवाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार मैं तुम्हारी अभिलाषा पूरी करूँगा। मेरा प्रण सत्य है, सत्य है, सत्य है। कृपानिधान भगवान बार-बार ऐसा कहकर अन्तरधान हो गए॥3॥ 


* दंपति उर धरि भगत कृपाला। तेहिं आश्रम निवसे कछु काला॥
समय पाइ तनु तजि अनयासा। जाइ कीन्ह अमरावति बासा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे स्त्री-पुरुष (राजा-रानी) भक्तों पर कृपा करने वाले भगवान को हृदय में धारण करके कुछ काल तक उस आश्रम में रहे। फिर उन्होंने समय पाकर, सहज ही (बिना किसी कष्ट के) शरीर छोड़कर, अमरावती (इन्द्र की पुरी) में जाकर वास किया॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* यह इतिहास पुनीत अति उमहि कही बृषकेतु।
भरद्वाज सुनु अपर पुनि राम जनम कर हेतु॥152॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(याज्ञवल्क्यजी कहते हैं-) हे भरद्वाज! इस अत्यन्त पवित्र इतिहास को शिवजी ने पार्वती से कहा था। अब श्रीराम के अवतार लेने का दूसरा कारण सुनो॥152॥

*मासपारायण, पाँचवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## sunitasa

जय श्री राम !
संत असन्तन्ही के असि करनी ! जिमी कुठार चन्दन आचरनी !!
काटही  परसु मलय सुनु भाई !निज गुण देई सुगंध बसाई !!
  ताते सुर सिसंह चढाही, जग बल्लभ श्री खंड !
अनल दाही पीटत घनही परसु बदन यह दंड !!
संत और असंत की यही पहचान है जेसे चन्दन और कुल्हाड़ी की कहानी है  !कुल्हाड़ी जिस तरह चन्दन को काटती है तो भी चन्दन अपनी सुगंध कुल्हाड़ी के  पास छोड़ देती है ! और इसी कारन चन्दन का भाग्य है की वो देवताओ के सर पर  लगता है , और कुल्हाड़ी को आग में गलाकर पीटा जाता है !

----------


## Badtameez

> जय श्री राम !
> संत असन्तन्ही के असि करनी ! जिमी कुठार चन्दन आचरनी !!
> काटही  परसु मलय सुनु भाई !निज गुण देई सुगंध बसाई !!
>   ताते सुर सिसंह चढाही, जग बल्लभ श्री खंड !
> अनल दाही पीटत घनही परसु बदन यह दंड !!
> संत और असंत की यही पहचान है जेसे चन्दन और कुल्हाड़ी की कहानी है  !कुल्हाड़ी जिस तरह चन्दन को काटती है तो भी चन्दन अपनी सुगंध कुल्हाड़ी के  पास छोड़ देती है ! और इसी कारन चन्दन का भाग्य है की वो देवताओ के सर पर  लगता है , और कुल्हाड़ी को आग में गलाकर पीटा जाता है !


वाह-वाह बहुत सुन्दर उद्धरण है।

----------


## sunitasa

> वाह-वाह बहुत सुन्दर उद्धरण है।


शुक्रिया सुरेश जी

----------


## calvitf

> जय श्री राम !
> संत असन्तन्ही के असि करनी ! जिमी कुठार चन्दन आचरनी !!
> संत और असंत की यही पहचान है जेसे चन्दन और कुल्हाड़ी की कहानी है !कुल्हाड़ी जिस तरह चन्दन को काटती है तो भी चन्दन अपनी सुगंध कुल्हाड़ी के पास छोड़ देती है ! और इसी कारन चन्दन का भाग्य है की वो देवताओ के सर पर लगता है , और कुल्हाड़ी को आग में गलाकर पीटा जाता है !


*बहुत सरल और सुन्दर ढंग से अच्छे और बुरे की बातो को बताया है ~~~~~~ मन मोह लिया*

----------


## calvitf

> बन्धुजनों को मुन्नू का नमस्कार स्वीकार हो,
> राम नाम कलि अभिमत दाता। ………………………………………॥ 
> चर्चा में यदाकदा उपस्थित रहूंगा। विशेषतः रामनवमी को …………………।


*मित्र आपकी मनोदशा व प्रतिज्ञा देख मन प्रफ़ूलित हो गया*

----------


## abcl42

अति सुन्दर , रामनवमी आ रही है और नवदुर्गा २३ से आरंभ है आप सभी को हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं

----------


## calvitf

> अति सुन्दर , रामनवमी आ रही है और नवदुर्गा २३ से आरंभ है आप सभी को हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं


*वासंतिक नवरात्रि एवं नव संवत्सर २०६९ की बहुत-बहुत शुभकामनाएँ*

----------


## Badtameez

> *वासंतिक नवरात्रि एवं नव संवत्सर २०६९ की बहुत-बहुत शुभकामनाएँ*


नया वर्ष के तोहें बधाई!

----------


## sunitasa

नवधा  भक्ति कहु तोही पाहि !सावधान सुनु धरु मन माहि !!
प्रथम भक्ति   संतन्ह कर संगा !दूसरी रति मम कथा प्रसंगा !!
नो प्रकार की भक्ति श्री राम जी ने सबरी के लिए बताई है ! बहन सबरी है  परन्तु श्री राम जी ने सरे संसार को यहाँ सन्देश दिया है ! पहली भक्ति है  संत संग !दूसरी भक्ति है श्री राम जी की कथा का मनन और श्रवन  !तीसरी भक्ति  बताई है गुरु जी के चलन कमल की सेवा !चतुर्थ प्रकार की भक्ति में कहा गया  है श्री राम जी के गुणों का कपट त्याग कर कहना !
मंत्र का जप , और श्री राम जी के उओअर दृढ विश्वास , पंचम भक्ति है , तो  छठी भक्ति में इन्द्रियों कल निग्रह , शील , दया  और वैराग्य सहित संतो के  साथ रहकर धर्म का निर्वाह करना !
सातवी भक्ति में श्रीराम जी ने कहा है की सब संसार को राम माय देखना ही  सातवी भक्ति है ,!आठवी भक्ति में कहा है की जो भी कुछ श्री राम की कृपा से  मिल रहा है उसी में संतोस करे !और किसी भी परके दुसरे से द्वेस न करे !नवं  भक्ति है सरलता और कपट त्याग कर जीवन निर्वाह करना ! 
श्री राम जी ने कहा है की नो भक्ति में जिस इन्सान में अगर एक भक्ति भी विद्यमान है तो वो मुझे बहुत प्रिय  है !
गुरु पद पंकज सेवा , तीसरी भक्ति अमन  !
चौथी भागती मम गुण गन , करही कपट तजि गान !!

----------


## munnuji11

> सुस्वागतम!!!!!!!!!!


धन्यवाद बन्धु …………………।

----------


## calvitf

> नवधा भक्ति कहु तोही पाहि !सावधान सुनु धरु मन माहि !!
> प्रथम भक्ति संतन्ह कर संगा !दूसरी रति मम कथा प्रसंगा !!
> नो प्रकार की भक्ति श्री राम जी ने सबरी के लिए बताई है ! बहन सबरी है परन्तु श्री राम जी ने सरे संसार को यहाँ सन्देश दिया है ! पहली भक्ति है संत संग !दूसरी भक्ति है श्री राम जी की कथा का मनन और श्रवन !तीसरी भक्ति बताई है गुरु जी के चलन कमल की सेवा !चतुर्थ प्रकार की भक्ति में कहा गया है श्री राम जी के गुणों का कपट त्याग कर कहना !
> मंत्र का जप , और श्री राम जी के उओअर दृढ विश्वास , पंचम भक्ति है , तो छठी भक्ति में इन्द्रियों कल निग्रह , शील , दया और वैराग्य सहित संतो के साथ रहकर धर्म का निर्वाह करना !
> सातवी भक्ति में श्रीराम जी ने कहा है की सब संसार को राम माय देखना ही सातवी भक्ति है ,!आठवी भक्ति में कहा है की जो भी कुछ श्री राम की कृपा से मिल रहा है उसी में संतोस करे !और किसी भी परके दुसरे से द्वेस न करे !नवं भक्ति है सरलता और कपट त्याग कर जीवन निर्वाह करना ! 
> श्री राम जी ने कहा है की नो भक्ति में जिस इन्सान में अगर एक भक्ति भी विद्यमान है तो वो मुझे बहुत प्रिय है !
> गुरु पद पंकज सेवा , तीसरी भक्ति अमन !
> चौथी भागती मम गुण गन , करही कपट तजि गान !!


*वासंतिक नवरात्रि एवं नव संवत्सर के उपलक्ष्य मे 
यह नौ प्रकार की भक्ति की व्याख्या अवस्य ही जीवन को 
सार्थक बनाने का मूल मंत्र है *

----------


## BP Mishra

नवरात्री एवं नव संवतसर _2069_ के आगमन पर सभी मित्रों हार्दिक शुभकामनायें तथा  सभी को उनके  परिवार सहित उज्ज्वल भविष्य के लिए माँ भगवती से प्रार्थना करता हूँ।

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -1############ 

चौपाई : 

* सुनु मुनि कथा पुनीत पुरानी। जो गिरिजा प्रति संभु बखानी॥
बिस्व बिदित एक कैकय देसू। सत्यकेतु तहँ बसइ नरेसू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि! वह पवित्र और प्राचीन कथा सुनो, जो शिवजी ने पार्वती से कही थी। संसार में प्रसिद्ध एक कैकय देश है। वहाँ सत्यकेतु नाम का राजा रहता (राज्य करता) था॥1॥ 


* धरम धुरंधर नीति निधाना। तेज प्रताप सील बलवाना॥
तेहि कें भए जुगल सुत बीरा। सब गुन धाम महा रनधीरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह धर्म की धुरी को धारण करने वाला, नीति की खान, तेजस्वी, प्रतापी, सुशील और बलवान था, उसके दो वीर पुत्र हुए, जो सब गुणों के भंडार और बड़े ही रणधीर थे॥2॥


* राज धनी जो जेठ सुत आही। नाम प्रतापभानु अस ताही॥
अपर सुतहि अरिमर्दन नामा। भुजबल अतुल अचल संग्रामा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राज्य का उत्तराधिकारी जो बड़ा लड़का था, उसका नाम प्रतापभानु था। दूसरे पुत्र का नाम अरिमर्दन था, जिसकी भुजाओं में अपार बल था और जो युद्ध में (पर्वत के समान) अटल रहता था॥3॥ 


* भाइहि भाइहि परम समीती। सकल दोष छल बरजित प्रीती
जेठे सुतहि राज नृप दीन्हा। हरि हित आपु गवन बन कीन्हा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*भाई-भाई में बड़ा मेल और सब प्रकार के दोषों और छलों से रहित (सच्ची) प्रीति थी। राजा ने जेठे पुत्र को राज्य दे दिया और आप भगवान (के भजन) के लिए वन को चल दिए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* जब प्रतापरबि भयउ नृप फिरी दोहाई देस।
प्रजा पाल अति बेदबिधि कतहुँ नहीं अघ लेस॥153॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब प्रतापभानु राजा हुआ, देश में उसकी दुहाई फिर गई। वह वेद में बताई हुई विधि के अनुसार उत्तम रीति से प्रजा का पालन करने लगा। उसके राज्य में पाप का कहीं लेश भी नहीं रह गया॥153॥ 


चौपाई : 

* नृप हितकारक सचिव सयाना। नाम धरमरुचि सुक्र समाना॥
सचिव सयान बंधु बलबीरा। आपु प्रतापपुंज रनधीरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा का हित करने वाला और शुक्राचार्य के समान बुद्धिमान धर्मरुचि नामक उसका मंत्री था। इस प्रकार बुद्धिमान मंत्री और बलवान तथा वीर भाई के साथ ही स्वयं राजा भी बड़ा प्रतापी और रणधीर था॥1॥ 


* सेन संग चतुरंग अपारा। अमित सुभट सब समर जुझारा॥
सेन बिलोकि राउ हरषाना। अरु बाजे गहगहे निसाना॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*साथ में अपार चतुरंगिणी सेना थी, जिसमें असंख्य योद्धा थे, जो सब के सब रण में जूझ मरने वाले थे। अपनी सेना को देखकर राजा बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ और घमाघम नगाड़े बजने लगे॥2॥ 


* बिजय हेतु कटकई बनाई। सुदिन साधि नृप चलेउ बजाई॥
जहँ तहँ परीं अनेक लराईं। जीते सकल भूप बरिआईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दिग्विजय के लिए सेना सजाकर वह राजा शुभ दिन (मुहूर्त) साधकर और डंका बजाकर चला। जहाँ-तहाँ बहुतसी लड़ाइयाँ हुईं। उसने सब राजाओं को बलपूर्वक जीत लिया॥3॥


* सप्त दीप भुजबल बस कीन्हे। लै लै दंड छाड़ि नृप दीन्हे॥
सकल अवनि मंडल तेहि काला। एक प्रतापभानु महिपाला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपनी भुजाओं के बल से उसने सातों द्वीपों (भूमिखण्डों) को वश में कर लिया और राजाओं से दंड (कर) ले-लेकर उन्हें छोड़ दिया। सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी मंडल का उस समय प्रतापभानु ही एकमात्र (चक्रवर्ती) राजा था॥4॥


दोहा :

* स्वबस बिस्व करि बाहुबल निज पुर कीन्ह प्रबेसु।
अरथ धरम कामादि सुख सेवइ समयँ नरेसु॥154॥
*
भावार्थ:-*संसारभर को अपनी भुजाओं के बल से वश में करके राजा ने अपने नगर में प्रवेश किया। राजा अर्थ, धर्म और काम आदि के सुखों का समयानुसार सेवन करता था॥154॥


चौपाई :

* भूप प्रतापभानु बल पाई। कामधेनु भै भूमि सुहाई॥
सब दुख बरजित प्रजा सुखारी। धरमसील सुंदर नर नारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा प्रतापभानु का बल पाकर भूमि सुंदर कामधेनु (मनचाही वस्तु देने वाली) हो गई। (उनके राज्य में) प्रजा सब (प्रकार के) दुःखों से रहित और सुखी थी और सभी स्त्री-पुरुष सुंदर और धर्मात्मा थे॥1॥


* सचिव धरमरुचि हरि पद प्रीती। नृप हित हेतु सिखव नित नीती॥
गुर सुर संत पितर महिदेवा। करइ सदा नृप सब कै सेवा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धर्मरुचि मंत्री का श्री हरि के चरणों में प्रेम था। वह राजा के हित के लिए सदा उसको नीति सिखाया करता था। राजा गुरु, देवता, संत, पितर और ब्राह्मण- इन सबकी सदा सेवा करता रहता था॥2॥ 


*भूप धरम जे बेद बखाने। सकल करइ सादर सुख माने॥
दिन प्रति देइ बिबिध बिधि दाना। सुनइ सास्त्र बर बेद पुराना॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वेदों में राजाओं के जो धर्म बताए गए हैं, राजा सदा आदरपूर्वक और सुख मानकर उन सबका पालन करता था। प्रतिदिन अनेक प्रकार के दान देता और उत्तम शास्त्र, वेद और पुराण सुनता था॥3॥ 


* नाना बापीं कूप तड़ागा। सुमन बाटिका सुंदर बागा॥
बिप्रभवन सुरभवन सुहाए। सब तीरथन्ह विचित्र बनाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसने बहुत सी बावलियाँ, कुएँ, तालाब, फुलवाड़ियाँ सुंदर बगीचे, ब्राह्मणों के लिए घर और देवताओं के सुंदर विचित्र मंदिर सब तीर्थों में बनवाए॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

यह राम जी की!

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -2############


दोहा : 

* जहँ लजि कहे पुरान श्रुति एक एक सब जाग।
बार सहस्र सहस्र नृप किए सहित अनुराग॥155॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वेद और पुराणों में जितने प्रकार के यज्ञ कहे गए हैं, राजा ने एक-एक करके उन सब यज्ञों को प्रेम सहित हजार-हजार बार किया॥155॥ 


चौपाई : 

* हृदयँ न कछु फल अनुसंधाना। भूप बिबेकी परम सुजाना॥
करइ जे धरम करम मन बानी। बासुदेव अर्पित नृप ग्यानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(राजा के) हृदय में किसी फल की टोह (कामना) न थी। राजा बड़ा ही बुद्धिमान और ज्ञानी था। वह ज्ञानी राजा कर्म, मन और वाणी से जो कुछ भी धर्म करता था, सब भगवान वासुदेव को अर्पित करते रहता था॥1॥ 


* चढ़ि बर बाजि बार एक राजा। मृगया कर सब साजि समाजा॥
बिंध्याचल गभीर बन गयऊ। मृग पुनीत बहु मारत भयऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बार वह राजा एक अच्छे घोड़े पर सवार होकर, शिकार का सब सामान सजाकर विंध्याचल के घने जंगल में गया और वहाँ उसने बहुत से उत्तम-उत्तम हिरन मारे॥2॥ 


* फिरत बिपिन नृप दीख बराहू। जनु बन दुरेउ ससिहि ग्रसि राहू॥
बड़ बिधु नहिं समात मुख माहीं। मनहुँ क्रोध बस उगिलत नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने वन में फिरते हुए एक सूअर को देखा। (दाँतों के कारण वह ऐसा दिख पड़ता था) मानो चन्द्रमा को ग्रसकर (मुँह में पकड़कर) राहु वन में आ छिपा हो। चन्द्रमा बड़ा होने से उसके मुँह में समाता नहीं है और मानो क्रोधवश वह भी उसे उगलता नहीं है॥3॥ 


* कोल कराल दसन छबि गाई। तनु बिसाल पीवर अधिकाई॥
घुरुघुरात हय आरौ पाएँ। चकित बिलोकत कान उठाएँ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह तो सूअर के भयानक दाँतों की शोभा कही गई। (इधर) उसका शरीर भी बहुत विशाल और मोटा था। घोड़े की आहट पाकर वह घुरघुराता हुआ कान उठाए चौकन्ना होकर देख रहा था॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* नील महीधर सिखर सम देखि बिसाल बराहु।
चपरि चलेउ हय सुटुकि नृप हाँकि न होइ निबाहु॥156॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नील पर्वत के शिखर के समान विशाल (शरीर वाले) उस सूअर को देखकर राजा घोड़े को चाबुक लगाकर तेजी से चला और उसने सूअर को ललकारा कि अब तेरा बचाव नहीं हो सकता॥156॥ 


चौपाई : 

* आवत देखि अधिक रव बाजी। चलेउ बराह मरुत गति भाजी॥
तुरत कीन्ह नृप सर संधाना। महि मिलि गयउ बिलोकत बाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अधिक शब्द करते हुए घोड़े को (अपनी तरफ) आता देखकर सूअर पवन वेग से भाग चला। राजा ने तुरंत ही बाण को धनुष पर चढ़ाया। सूअर बाण को देखते ही धरती में दुबक गया॥1॥ 


* तकि तकि तीर महीस चलावा। करि छल सुअर सरीर बचावा॥
प्रगटत दुरत जाइ मृग भागा। रिस बस भूप चलेउ सँग लागा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा तक-तककर तीर चलाता है, परन्तु सूअर छल करके शरीर को बचाता जाता है। वह पशु कभी प्रकट होता और कभी छिपता हुआ भाग जाता था और राजा भी क्रोध के वश उसके साथ (पीछे) लगा चला जाता था॥2॥ 


* गयउ दूरि घन गहन बराहू। जहँ नाहिन गज बाजि निबाहू॥
अति अकेल बन बिपुल कलेसू। तदपि न मृग मग तजइ नरेसू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सूअर बहुत दूर ऐसे घने जंगल में चला गया, जहाँ हाथी-घोड़े का निबाह (गमन) नहीं था। राजा बिलकुल अकेला था और वन में क्लेश भी बहुत था, फिर भी राजा ने उस पशु का पीछा नहीं छोड़ा॥3॥


* कोल बिलोकि भूप बड़ धीरा। भागि पैठ गिरिगुहाँ गभीरा॥
अगम देखि नृप अति पछिताई। फिरेउ महाबन परेउ भुलाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा को बड़ा धैर्यवान देखकर, सूअर भागकर पहाड़ की एक गहरी गुफा में जा घुसा। उसमें जाना कठिन देखकर राजा को बहुत पछताकर लौटना पड़ा, पर उस घोर वन में वह रास्ता भूल गया॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

*खेद खिन्न छुद्धित तृषित राजा बाजि समेत।
खोजत ब्याकुल सरित सर जल बिनु भयउ अचेत॥157॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*बहुत परिश्रम करने से थका हुआ और घोड़े समेत भूख-प्यास से व्याकुल राजा नदी-तालाब खोजता-खोजता पानी बिना बेहाल हो गया॥157॥ 


चौपाई : 

* फिरत बिपिन आश्रम एक देखा। तहँ बस नृपति कपट मुनिबेषा॥
जासु देस नृप लीन्ह छड़ाई। समर सेन तजि गयउ पराई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वन में फिरते-फिरते उसने एक आश्रम देखा, वहाँ कपट से मुनि का वेष बनाए एक राजा रहता था, जिसका देश राजा प्रतापभानु ने छीन लिया था और जो सेना को छोड़कर युद्ध से भाग गया था॥1॥ 


* समय प्रतापभानु कर जानी। आपन अति असमय अनुमानी॥
गयउ न गृह मन बहुत गलानी। मिला न राजहि नृप अभिमानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रतापभानु का समय (अच्छे दिन) जानकर और अपना कुसमय (बुरे दिन) अनुमानकर उसके मन में बड़ी ग्लानि हुई। इससे वह न तो घर गया और न अभिमानी होने के कारण राजा प्रतापभानु से ही मिला (मेल किया)2॥ 


* रिस उर मारि रंक जिमि राजा। बिपिन बसइ तापस कें साजा॥
तासु समीप गवन नृप कीन्हा। यह प्रतापरबि तेहिं तब चीन्हा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*दरिद्र की भाँति मन ही में क्रोध को मारकर वह राजा तपस्वी के वेष में वन में रहता था। राजा (प्रतापभानु) उसी के पास गया। उसने तुरंत पहचान लिया कि यह प्रतापभानु है॥3॥ 


* राउ तृषित नहिं सो पहिचाना। देखि सुबेष महामुनि जाना॥
उतरि तुरग तें कीन्ह प्रनामा। परम चतुर न कहेउ निज नामा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा प्यासा होने के कारण (व्याकुलता में) उसे पहचान न सका। सुंदर वेष देखकर राजा ने उसे महामुनि समझा और घोड़े से उतरकर उसे प्रणाम किया, परन्तु बड़ा चतुर होने के कारण राजा ने उसे अपना नाम नहीं बताया॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

> नवधा  भक्ति कहु तोही पाहि !सावधान सुनु धरु मन माहि !!
> प्रथम भक्ति   संतन्ह कर संगा !दूसरी रति मम कथा प्रसंगा !!
> नो प्रकार की भक्ति श्री राम जी ने सबरी के लिए बताई है ! बहन सबरी है  परन्तु श्री राम जी ने सरे संसार को यहाँ सन्देश दिया है ! पहली भक्ति है  संत संग !दूसरी भक्ति है श्री राम जी की कथा का मनन और श्रवन  !तीसरी भक्ति  बताई है गुरु जी के चलन कमल की सेवा !चतुर्थ प्रकार की भक्ति में कहा गया  है श्री राम जी के गुणों का कपट त्याग कर कहना !
> मंत्र का जप , और श्री राम जी के उओअर दृढ विश्वास , पंचम भक्ति है , तो  छठी भक्ति में इन्द्रियों कल निग्रह , शील , दया  और वैराग्य सहित संतो के  साथ रहकर धर्म का निर्वाह करना !
> सातवी भक्ति में श्रीराम जी ने कहा है की सब संसार को राम माय देखना ही  सातवी भक्ति है ,!आठवी भक्ति में कहा है की जो भी कुछ श्री राम की कृपा से  मिल रहा है उसी में संतोस करे !और किसी भी परके दुसरे से द्वेस न करे !नवं  भक्ति है सरलता और कपट त्याग कर जीवन निर्वाह करना ! 
> श्री राम जी ने कहा है की नो भक्ति में जिस इन्सान में अगर एक भक्ति भी विद्यमान है तो वो मुझे बहुत प्रिय  है !
> गुरु पद पंकज सेवा , तीसरी भक्ति अमन  !
> चौथी भागती मम गुण गन , करही कपट तजि गान !!


सुनीत बहन!
नौवीं प्रकार की भक्ति में आपने लिखा है कि सरलता और कपट त्यागकर जीवन निर्वाह करना।
क्या सरलता भी त्याग देना चाहिए?

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -3############


दोहा : 

* भूपति तृषित बिलोकि तेहिं सरबरू दीन्ह देखाइ।
मज्जन पान समेत हय कीन्ह नृपति हरषाइ॥158॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा को प्यासा देखकर उसने सरोवर दिखला दिया। हर्षित होकर राजा ने घोड़े सहित उसमें स्नान और जलपान किया॥158॥ 


चौपाई : 

* गै श्रम सकल सुखी नृप भयऊ। निज आश्रम तापस लै गयऊ॥
आसन दीन्ह अस्त रबि जानी। पुनि तापस बोलेउ मृदु बानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारी थकावट मिट गई, राजा सुखी हो गया। तब तपस्वी उसे अपने आश्रम में ले गया और सूर्यास्त का समय जानकर उसने (राजा को बैठने के लिए) आसन दिया। फिर वह तपस्वी कोमल वाणी से बोला- 1॥ 


*को तुम्ह कस बन फिरहु अकेलें। सुंदर जुबा जीव परहेलें॥
चक्रबर्ति के लच्छन तोरें। देखत दया लागि अति मोरें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम कौन हो? सुंदर युवक होकर, जीवन की परवाह न करके वन में अकेले क्यों फिर रहे हो? तुम्हारे चक्रवर्ती राजा के से लक्षण देखकर मुझे बड़ी दया आती है॥2॥ 


* नाम प्रतापभानु अवनीसा। तासु सचिव मैं सुनहु मुनीसा॥
फिरत अहेरें परेउँ भुलाई। बड़ें भाग देखेउँ पद आई॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(राजा ने कहा-) हे मुनीश्वर! सुनिए, प्रतापभानु नाम का एक राजा है, मैं उसका मंत्री हूँ। शिकार के लिए फिरते हुए राह भूल गया हूँ। बड़े भाग्य से यहाँ आकर मैंने आपके चरणों के दर्शन पाए हैं॥3॥ 


* हम कहँ दुर्लभ दरस तुम्हारा। जानत हौं कछु भल होनिहारा॥
कह मुनि तात भयउ अँधिआरा। जोजन सत्तरि नगरु तुम्हारा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हमें आपका दर्शन दुर्लभ था, इससे जान पड़ता है कुछ भला होने वाला है। मुनि ने कहा- हे तात! अँधेरा हो गया। तुम्हारा नगर यहाँ से सत्तर योजन पर है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* निसा घोर गंभीर बन पंथ न सुनहु सुजान।
बसहु आजु अस जानि तुम्ह जाएहु होत बिहान॥159 (क) 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सुजान! सुनो, घोर अँधेरी रात है, घना जंगल है, रास्ता नहीं है, ऐसा समझकर तुम आज यहीं ठहर जाओ, सबेरा होते ही चले जाना॥159 (क)


* तुलसी जसि भवतब्यता तैसी मिलइ सहाइ।
आपुनु आवइ ताहि पहिं ताहि तहाँ लै जाइ॥159(ख)
*
भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- जैसी भवितव्यता (होनहार) होती है, वैसी ही सहायता मिल जाती है। या तो वह आप ही उसके पास आती है या उसको वहाँ ले जाती है॥159 (ख)


चौपाई : 

* भलेहिं नाथ आयसु धरि सीसा। बाँधि तुरग तरु बैठ महीसा॥
नृप बहु भाँति प्रसंसेउ ताही। चरन बंदि निज भाग्य सराही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! बहुत अच्छा, ऐसा कहकर और उसकी आज्ञा सिर चढ़ाकर, घोड़े को वृक्ष से बाँधकर राजा बैठ गया। राजा ने उसकी बहुत प्रकार से प्रशंसा की और उसके चरणों की वंदना करके अपने भाग्य की सराहना की॥1॥ 


* पुनि बोलेउ मृदु गिरा सुहाई। जानि पिता प्रभु करउँ ढिठाई॥
मोहि मुनीस सुत सेवक जानी। नाथ नाम निज कहहु बखानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर सुंदर कोमल वाणी से कहा- हे प्रभो! आपको पिता जानकर मैं ढिठाई करता हूँ। हे मुनीश्वर! मुझे अपना पुत्र और सेवक जानकर अपना नाम (धाम) विस्तार से बतलाइए॥2॥ 


* तेहि न जान नृप नृपहि सो जाना। भूप सुहृद सो कपट सयाना॥
बैरी पुनि छत्री पुनि राजा। छल बल कीन्ह चहइ निज काजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने उसको नहीं पहचाना, पर वह राजा को पहचान गया था। राजा तो शुद्ध हृदय था और वह कपट करने में चतुर था। एक तो वैरी, फिर जाति का क्षत्रिय, फिर राजा। वह छल-बल से अपना काम बनाना चाहता था॥3॥


* समुझि राजसुख दुखित अराती। अवाँ अनल इव सुलगइ छाती॥
ससरल बचन नृप के सुनि काना। बयर सँभारि हृदयँ हरषाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह शत्रु अपने राज्य सुख को समझ करके (स्मरण करके) दुःखी था। उसकी छाती (कुम्हार के) आँवे की आग की तरह (भीतर ही भीतर) सुलग रही थी। राजा के सरल वचन कान से सुनकर, अपने वैर को यादकर वह हृदय में हर्षित हुआ॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* कपट बोरि बानी मृदल बोलेउ जुगुति समेत।
नाम हमार भिखारि अब निर्धन रहित निकेत॥160॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह कपट में डुबोकर बड़ी युक्ति के साथ कोमल वाणी बोला- अब हमारा नाम भिखारी है, क्योंकि हम निर्धन और अनिकेत (घर-द्वारहीन) हैं॥160॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कह नृप जे बिग्यान निधाना। तुम्ह सारिखे गलित अभिमाना॥
सदा रहहिं अपनपौ दुराएँ। सब बिधि कुसल कुबेष बनाएँ॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने कहा- जो आपके सदृश विज्ञान के निधान और सर्वथा अभिमानरहित होते हैं, वे अपने स्वरूप को सदा छिपाए रहते हैं, क्योंकि कुवेष बनाकर रहने में ही सब तरह का कल्याण है (प्रकट संत वेश में मान होने की सम्भावना है और मान से पतन की)1॥ 


* तेहि तें कहहिं संत श्रुति टेरें। परम अकिंचन प्रिय हरि केरें॥
तुम्ह सम अधन भिखारि अगेहा। होत बिरंचि सिवहि संदेहा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसी से तो संत और वेद पुकारकर कहते हैं कि परम अकिंचन (सर्वथा अहंकार, ममता और मानरहित) ही भगवान को प्रिय होते हैं। आप सरीखे निर्धन, भिखारी और गृहहीनों को देखकर ब्रह्मा और शिवजी को भी संदेह हो जाता है (कि वे वास्तविक संत हैं या भिखारी)2॥ 


* जोसि सोसि तव चरन नमामी। मो पर कृपा करिअ अब स्वामी॥
सहज प्रीति भूपति कै देखी। आपु बिषय बिस्वास बिसेषी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*आप जो हों सो हों (अर्थात्* जो कोई भी हों), मैं आपके चरणों में नमस्कार करता हूँ। हे स्वामी! अब मुझ पर कृपा कीजिए। अपने ऊपर राजा की स्वाभाविक प्रीति और अपने विषय में उसका अधिक विश्वास देखकर॥2॥ 


* सब प्रकार राजहि अपनाई। बोलेउ अधिक सनेह जनाई॥
सुनु सतिभाउ कहउँ महिपाला। इहाँ बसत बीते बहु काला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब प्रकार से राजा को अपने वश में करके, अधिक स्नेह दिखाता हुआ वह (कपट-तपस्वी) बोला- हे राजन्*! सुनो, मैं तुमसे सत्य कहता हूँ, मुझे यहाँ रहते बहुत समय बीत गया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -4############


दोहा : 

* अब लगि मोहि न मिलेउ कोउ मैं न जनावउँ काहु।
लोकमान्यता अनल सम कर तप कानन दाहु॥161 क॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अब तक न तो कोई मुझसे मिला और न मैं अपने को किसी पर प्रकट करता हूँ, क्योंकि लोक में प्रतिष्ठा अग्नि के समान है, जो तप रूपी वन को भस्म कर डालती है॥161 (क)


सोरठा : 

* तुलसी देखि सुबेषु भूलहिं मूढ़ न चतुर नर।
सुंदर केकिहि पेखु बचन सुधा सम असन अहि॥161 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- सुंदर वेष देखकर मूढ़ नहीं (मूढ़ तो मूढ़ ही हैं), चतुर मनुष्य भी धोखा खा जाते हैं। सुंदर मोर को देखो, उसका वचन तो अमृत के समान है और आहार साँप का है॥161 (ख)


चौपाई :

* तातें गुपुत रहउँ जग माहीं। हरि तजि किमपि प्रयोजन नाहीं॥
प्रभु जानत सब बिनहिं जनाए। कहहु कवनि सिधि लोक रिझाएँ॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(कपट-तपस्वी ने कहा-) इसी से मैं जगत में छिपकर रहता हूँ। श्री हरि को छोड़कर किसी से कुछ भी प्रयोजन नहीं रखता। प्रभु तो बिना जनाए ही सब जानते हैं। फिर कहो संसार को रिझाने से क्या सिद्धि मिलेगी॥1॥ 


* तुम्ह सुचि सुमति परम प्रिय मोरें। प्रीति प्रतीति मोहि पर तोरें॥
अब जौं तात दुरावउँ तोही। दारुन दोष घटइ अति मोही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम पवित्र और सुंदर बुद्धि वाले हो, इससे मुझे बहुत ही प्यारे हो और तुम्हारी भी मुझ पर प्रीति और विश्वास है। हे तात! अब यदि मैं तुमसे कुछ छिपाता हूँ, तो मुझे बहुत ही भयानक दोष लगेगा॥2॥ 


* जिमि जिमि तापसु कथइ उदासा। तिमि तिमि नृपहि उपज बिस्वासा॥
देखा स्वबस कर्म मन बानी। तब बोला तापस बगध्यानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ज्यों-ज्यों वह तपस्वी उदासीनता की बातें कहता था, त्यों ही त्यों राजा को विश्वास उत्पन्न होता जाता था। जब उस बगुले की तरह ध्यान लगाने वाले (कपटी) मुनि ने राजा को कर्म, मन और वचन से अपने वश में जाना, तब वह बोला- 3॥ 


* नाम हमार एकतनु भाई। सुनि नृप बोलेउ पुनि सिरु नाई॥
कहहु नाम कर अरथ बखानी। मोहि सेवक अति आपन जानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भाई! हमारा नाम एकतनु है। यह सुनकर राजा ने फिर सिर नवाकर कहा- मुझे अपना अत्यन्त (अनुरागी) सेवक जानकर अपने नाम का अर्थ समझाकर कहिए॥4॥ 


दोहा :

* आदिसृष्टि उपजी जबहिं तब उतपति भै मोरि।
नाम एकतनु हेतु तेहि देह न धरी बहोरि॥162॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(कपटी मुनि ने कहा-) जब सबसे पहले सृष्टि उत्पन्न हुई थी, तभी मेरी उत्पत्ति हुई थी। तबसे मैंने फिर दूसरी देह नहीं धारण की, इसी से मेरा नाम एकतनु है॥162॥ 


चौपाई :

*जनि आचरजु करहु मन माहीं। सुत तप तें दुर्लभ कछु नाहीं॥
तप बल तें जग सृजइ बिधाता। तप बल बिष्नु भए परित्राता॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पुत्र! मन में आश्चर्य मत करो, तप से कुछ भी दुर्लभ नहीं है, तप के बल से ब्रह्मा जगत को रचते हैं। तप के ही बल से विष्णु संसार का पालन करने वाले बने हैं॥1॥ 


* तपबल संभु करहिं संघारा। तप तें अगम न कछु संसारा॥
भयउ नृपहि सुनि अति अनुरागा। कथा पुरातन कहै सो लागा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तप ही के बल से रुद्र संहार करते हैं। संसार में कोई ऐसी वस्तु नहीं जो तप से न मिल सके। यह सुनकर राजा को बड़ा अनुराग हुआ। तब वह (तपस्वी) पुरानी कथाएँ कहने लगा॥2॥ 


* करम धरम इतिहास अनेका। करइ निरूपन बिरति बिबेका॥
उदभव पालन प्रलय कहानी। कहेसि अमित आचरज बखानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कर्म, धर्म और अनेकों प्रकार के इतिहास कहकर वह वैराग्य और ज्ञान का निरूपण करने लगा। सृष्टि की उत्पत्ति, पालन (स्थिति) और संहार (प्रलय) की अपार आश्चर्यभरी कथाएँ उसने विस्तार से कही॥3॥ 


* सुनि महीप तापस बस भयऊ। आपन नाम कहन तब लयउ॥
कह तापस नृप जानउँ तोही। कीन्हेहु कपट लाग भल मोही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा सुनकर उस तपस्वी के वश में हो गया और तब वह उसे अपना नाम बताने लगा। तपस्वी ने कहा- राजन ! मैं तुमको जानता हूँ। तुमने कपट किया, वह मुझे अच्छा लगा॥4॥ 


सोरठा :

* सुनु महीस असि नीति जहँ तहँ नाम न कहहिं नृप।
मोहि तोहि पर अति प्रीति सोइ चतुरता बिचारि तव॥163॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*! सुनो, ऐसी नीति है कि राजा लोग जहाँ-तहाँ अपना नाम नहीं कहते। तुम्हारी वही चतुराई समझकर तुम पर मेरा बड़ा प्रेम हो गया है॥163॥ 


चौपाई : 

* नाम तुम्हार प्रताप दिनेसा। सत्यकेतु तव पिता नरेसा॥
गुर प्रसाद सब जानिअ राजा। कहिअ न आपन जानि अकाजा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम्हारा नाम प्रतापभानु है, महाराज सत्यकेतु तुम्हारे पिता थे। हे राजन्*! गुरु की कृपा से मैं सब जानता हूँ, पर अपनी हानि समझकर कहता नहीं॥1॥ 


* देखि तात तव सहज सुधाई। प्रीति प्रतीति नीति निपुनाई॥
उपजि परी ममता मन मोरें। कहउँ कथा निज पूछे तोरें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! तुम्हारा स्वाभाविक सीधापन (सरलता), प्रेम, विश्वास और नीति में निपुणता देखकर मेरे मन में तुम्हारे ऊपर बड़ी ममता उत्पन्न हो गई है, इसीलिए मैं तुम्हारे पूछने पर अपनी कथा कहता हूँ॥2॥ 


* अब प्रसन्न मैं संसय नाहीं। मागु जो भूप भाव मन माहीं॥
सुनि सुबचन भूपति हरषाना। गहि पद बिनय कीन्हि बिधि नाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब मैं प्रसन्न हूँ, इसमें संदेह न करना। हे राजन्*! जो मन को भावे वही माँग लो। सुंदर (प्रिय) वचन सुनकर राजा हर्षित हो गया और (मुनि के) पैर पकड़कर उसने बहुत प्रकार से विनती की॥3॥ 


* कृपासिंधु मुनि दरसन तोरें। चारि पदारथ करतल मोरें॥
प्रभुहि तथापि प्रसन्न बिलोकी। मागि अगम बर होउँ असोकी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे दयासागर मुनि! आपके दर्शन से ही चारों पदार्थ (अर्थ, धर्म, काम और मोक्ष) मेरी मुट्ठी में आ गए। तो भी स्वामी को प्रसन्न देखकर मैं यह दुर्लभ वर माँगकर (क्यों न) शोकरहित हो जाऊँ॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -5############



दोहा : 

* जरा मरन दुख रहित तनु समर जितै जनि कोउ।
एकछत्र रिपुहीन महि राज कलप सत होउ॥164॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा शरीर वृद्धावस्था, मृत्यु और दुःख से रहित हो जाए, मुझे युद्ध में कोई जीत न सके और पृथ्वी पर मेरा सौ कल्पतक एकछत्र अकण्टक राज्य हो॥164॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कह तापस नृप ऐसेइ होऊ। कारन एक कठिन सुनु सोऊ॥
कालउ तुअ पद नाइहि सीसा। एक बिप्रकुल छाड़ि महीसा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तपस्वी ने कहा- हे राजन्*! ऐसा ही हो, पर एक बात कठिन है, उसे भी सुन लो। हे पृथ्वी के स्वामी! केवल ब्राह्मण कुल को छोड़ काल भी तुम्हारे चरणों पर सिर नवाएगा॥1॥ 


* तपबल बिप्र सदा बरिआरा। तिन्ह के कोप न कोउ रखवारा॥
जौं बिप्रन्ह बस करहु नरेसा। तौ तुअ बस बिधि बिष्नु महेसा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तप के बल से ब्राह्मण सदा बलवान रहते हैं। उनके क्रोध से रक्षा करने वाला कोई नहीं है। हे नरपति! यदि तुम ब्राह्मणों को वश में कर लो, तो ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और महेश भी तुम्हारे अधीन हो जाएँगे॥2॥ 


* चल न ब्रह्मकुल सन बरिआई। सत्य कहउँ दोउ भुजा उठाई॥
बिप्र श्राप बिनु सुनु महिपाला। तोर नास नहिं कवनेहुँ काला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मण कुल से जोर जबर्दस्ती नहीं चल सकती, मैं दोनों भुजा उठाकर सत्य कहता हूँ। हे राजन्*! सुनो, ब्राह्मणों के शाप बिना तुम्हारा नाश किसी काल में नहीं होगा॥3॥ 


* हरषेउ राउ बचन सुनि तासू। नाथ न होइ मोर अब नासू॥
तव प्रसाद प्रभु कृपानिधाना। मो कहुँ सर्बकाल कल्याना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा उसके वचन सुनकर बड़ा प्रसन्न हुआ और कहने लगा- हे स्वामी! मेरा नाश अब नहीं होगा। हे कृपानिधान प्रभु! आपकी कृपा से मेरा सब समय कल्याण होगा॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* एवमस्तु कहि कपट मुनि बोला कुटिल बहोरि।
मिलब हमार भुलाब निज कहहु त हमहि न खोरि॥165॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*'एवमस्तु' (ऐसा ही हो) कहकर वह कुटिल कपटी मुनि फिर बोला- (किन्तु) तुम मेरे मिलने तथा अपने राह भूल जाने की बात किसी से (कहना नहीं, यदि) कह दोगे, तो हमारा दोष नहीं॥165॥ 


चौपाई : 

* तातें मैं तोहि बरजउँ राजा। कहें कथा तव परम अकाजा॥
छठें श्रवन यह परत कहानी। नास तुम्हार सत्य मम बानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*! मैं तुमको इसलिए मना करता हूँ कि इस प्रसंग को कहने से तुम्हारी बड़ी हानि होगी। छठे कान में यह बात पड़ते ही तुम्हारा नाश हो जाएगा, मेरा यह वचन सत्य जानना॥1॥ 


* यह प्रगटें अथवा द्विजश्रापा। नास तोर सुनु भानुप्रतापा॥
आन उपायँ निधन तव नाहीं। जौं हरि हर कोपहिं मन माहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रतापभानु! सुनो, इस बात के प्रकट करने से अथवा ब्राह्मणों के शाप से तुम्हारा नाश होगा और किसी उपाय से, चाहे ब्रह्मा और शंकर भी मन में क्रोध करें, तुम्हारी मृत्यु नहीं होगी॥2॥ 


* सत्य नाथ पद गहि नृप भाषा। द्विज गुर कोप कहहु को राखा॥
राखइ गुर जौं कोप बिधाता। गुर बिरोध नहिं कोउ जग त्राता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने मुनि के चरण पकड़कर कहा- हे स्वामी! सत्य ही है। ब्राह्मण और गुरु के क्रोध से, कहिए, कौन रक्षा कर सकता है? यदि ब्रह्मा भी क्रोध करें, तो गुरु बचा लेते हैं, पर गुरु से विरोध करने पर जगत में कोई भी बचाने वाला नहीं है॥3॥ 


* जौं न चलब हम कहे तुम्हारें। होउ नास नहिं सोच हमारें॥
एकहिं डर डरपत मन मोरा। प्रभु महिदेव श्राप अति घोरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि मैं आपके कथन के अनुसार नहीं चलूँगा, तो (भले ही) मेरा नाश हो जाए। मुझे इसकी चिन्ता नहीं है। मेरा मन तो हे प्रभो! (केवल) एक ही डर से डर रहा है कि ब्राह्मणों का शाप बड़ा भयानक होता है॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -6############



दोहा : 

* होहिं बिप्र बस कवन बिधि कहहु कृपा करि सोउ।
तुम्ह तजि दीनदयाल निज हितू न देखउँ कोउ॥166॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे ब्राह्मण किस प्रकार से वश में हो सकते हैं, कृपा करके वह भी बताइए। हे दीनदयालु! आपको छोड़कर और किसी को मैं अपना हितू नहीं देखता॥166॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सुनु नृप बिबिध जतन जग माहीं। कष्टसाध्य पुनि होहिं कि नाहीं॥
अहइ एक अति सुगम उपाई। तहाँ परन्तु एक कठिनाई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(तपस्वी ने कहा-) हे राजन्* !सुनो, संसार में उपाय तो बहुत हैं, पर वे कष्ट साध्य हैं (बड़ी कठिनता से बनने में आते हैं) और इस पर भी सिद्ध हों या न हों (उनकी सफलता निश्चित नहीं है) हाँ, एक उपाय बहुत सहज है, परन्तु उसमें भी एक कठिनता है॥1॥ 

* मम आधीन जुगुति नृप सोई। मोर जाब तव नगर न होई॥
आजु लगें अरु जब तें भयऊँ। काहू के गृह ग्राम न गयऊँ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*! वह युक्ति तो मेरे हाथ है, पर मेरा जाना तुम्हारे नगर में हो नहीं सकता। जब से पैदा हुआ हूँ, तब से आज तक मैं किसी के घर अथवा गाँव नहीं गया॥2॥ 

* जौं न जाउँ तव होइ अकाजू। बना आइ असमंजस आजू॥
सुनि महीस बोलेउ मृदु बानी। नाथ निगम असि नीति बखानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु यदि नहीं जाता हूँ, तो तुम्हारा काम बिगड़ता है। आज यह बड़ा असमंजस आ पड़ा है। यह सुनकर राजा कोमल वाणी से बोला, हे नाथ! वेदों में ऐसी नीति कही है कि- 3॥ 

* बड़े सनेह लघुन्ह पर करहीं। गिरि निज सिरनि सदा तृन धरहीं॥
जलधि अगाध मौलि बह फेनू। संतत धरनि धरत सिर रेनू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बड़े लोग छोटों पर स्नेह करते ही हैं। पर्वत अपने सिरों पर सदा तृण (घास) को धारण किए रहते हैं। अगाध समुद्र अपने मस्तक पर फेन को धारण करता है और धरती अपने सिर पर सदा धूलि को धारण किए रहती है॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* अस कहि गहे नरेस पद स्वामी होहु कृपाल।
मोहि लागि दुख सहिअ प्रभु सज्जन दीनदयाल॥167॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर राजा ने मुनि के चरण पकड़ लिए। (और कहा-) हे स्वामी! कृपा कीजिए। आप संत हैं। दीनदयालु हैं। (अतः) हे प्रभो! मेरे लिए इतना कष्ट (अवश्य) सहिए॥167॥ 

चौपाई : 

* जानि नृपहि आपन आधीना। बोला तापस कपट प्रबीना॥
सत्य कहउँ भूपति सुनु तोही। जग नाहिन दुर्लभ कछु मोही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा को अपने अधीन जानकर कपट में प्रवीण तपस्वी बोला- हे राजन्*! सुनो, मैं तुमसे सत्य कहता हूँ, जगत में मुझे कुछ भी दुर्लभ नहीं है॥1॥ 

* अवसि काज मैं करिहउँ तोरा। मन तन बचन भगत तैं मोरा॥
जोग जुगुति तप मंत्र प्रभाऊ। फलइ तबहिं जब करिअ दुराऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं तुम्हारा काम अवश्य करूँगा, (क्योंकि) तुम, मन, वाणी और शरीर (तीनों) से मेरे भक्त हो। पर योग, युक्ति, तप और मंत्रों का प्रभाव तभी फलीभूत होता है जब वे छिपाकर किए जाते हैं॥2॥ 

* जौं नरेस मैं करौं रसोई। तुम्ह परुसहु मोहि जान न कोई॥
अन्न सो जोइ जोइ भोजन करई। सोइ सोइ तव आयसु अनुसरई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नरपति! मैं यदि रसोई बनाऊँ और तुम उसे परोसो और मुझे कोई जानने न पावे, तो उस अन्न को जो-जो खाएगा, सो-सो तुम्हारा आज्ञाकारी बन जाएगा॥3॥ 

* पुनि तिन्ह के गृह जेवँइ जोऊ। तव बस होइ भूप सुनु सोऊ॥
जाइ उपाय रचहु नृप एहू। संबत भरि संकलप करेहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यही नहीं, उन (भोजन करने वालों) के घर भी जो कोई भोजन करेगा, हे राजन्*! सुनो, वह भी तुम्हारे अधीन हो जाएगा। हे राजन्*! जाकर यही उपाय करो और वर्षभर (भोजन कराने) का संकल्प कर लेना॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* नित नूतन द्विज सहस सत बरेहु सहित परिवार।
मैं तुम्हरे संकलप लगि दिनहिं करबि जेवनार॥168॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नित्य नए एक लाख ब्राह्मणों को कुटुम्ब सहित निमंत्रित करना। मैं तुम्हारे सकंल्प (के काल अर्थात एक वर्ष) तक प्रतिदिन भोजन बना दिया करूँगा॥168॥ 

चौपाई : 

* एहि बिधि भूप कष्ट अति थोरें। होइहहिं सकल बिप्र बस तोरें॥
करिहहिं बिप्र होममख सेवा। तेहिं प्रसंग सहजेहिं बस देवा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*! इस प्रकार बहुत ही थोड़े परिश्रम से सब ब्राह्मण तुम्हारे वश में हो जाएँगे। ब्राह्मण हवन, यज्ञ और सेवा-पूजा करेंगे, तो उस प्रसंग (संबंध) से देवता भी सहज ही वश में हो जाएँगे॥1॥ 

* और एक तोहि कहउँ लखाऊ। मैं एहिं बेष न आउब काऊ॥
तुम्हरे उपरोहित कहुँ राया। हरि आनब मैं करि निज माया॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं एक और पहचान तुमको बताए देता हूँ कि मैं इस रूप में कभी न आऊँगा। हे राजन् मैं अपनी माया से तुम्हारे पुरोहित को हर लाऊँगा॥2॥

* तपबल तेहि करि आपु समाना। रखिहउँ इहाँ बरष परवाना॥
मैं धरि तासु बेषु सुनु राजा। सब बिधि तोर सँवारब काजा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तप के बल से उसे अपने समान बनाकर एक वर्ष यहाँ रखूँगा और हे राजन्*! सुनो, मैं उसका रूप बनाकर सब प्रकार से तुम्हारा काम सिद्ध करूँगा॥3॥ 

* गै निसि बहुत सयन अब कीजे। मोहि तोहि भूप भेंट दिन तीजे॥
मैं तपबल तोहि तुरग समेता। पहुँचैहउँ सोवतहि निकेता॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन् रात बहुत बीत गई, अब सो जाओ। आज से तीसरे दिन मुझसे तुम्हारी भेंट होगी। तप के बल से मैं घोड़े सहित तुमको सोते ही में घर पहुँचा दूँगा॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -7############



दोहा : 

* मैं आउब सोइ बेषु धरि पहिचानेहु तब मोहि।
जब एकांत बोलाइ सब कथा सुनावौं तोहि॥169॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं वही (पुरोहित का) वेश धरकर आऊँगा। जब एकांत में तुमको बुलाकर सब कथा सुनाऊँगा, तब तुम मुझे पहचान लेना॥169॥ 

*चौपाई :*

* सयन कीन्ह नृप आयसु मानी। आसन जाइ बैठ छलग्यानी॥
श्रमित भूप निद्रा अति आई। सो किमि सोव सोच अधिकाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने आज्ञा मानकर शयन किया और वह कपट-ज्ञानी आसन पर जा बैठा। राजा थका था, (उसे) खूब (गहरी) नींद आ गई। पर वह कपटी कैसे सोता। उसे तो बहुत चिन्ता हो रही थी॥1॥ 

* कालकेतु निसिचर तहँ आवा। जेहिं सूकर होइ नृपहि भुलावा॥
परम मित्र तापस नृप केरा। जानइ सो अति कपट घनेरा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(उसी समय) वहाँ कालकेतु राक्षस आया, जिसने सूअर बनकर राजा को भटकाया था। वह तपस्वी राजा का बड़ा मित्र था और खूब छल-प्रपंच जानता था॥2॥ 

* तेहि के सत सुत अरु दस भाई। खल अति अजय देव दुखदाई॥
प्रथमहिं भूप समर सब मारे। बिप्र संत सुर देखि दुखारे॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उसके सौ पुत्र और दस भाई थे, जो बड़े ही दुष्ट, किसी से न जीते जाने वाले और देवताओं को दुःख देने वाले थे। ब्राह्मणों, संतों और देवताओं को दुःखी देखकर राजा ने उन सबको पहले ही युद्ध में मार डाला था॥3॥ 

* तेहिं खल पाछिल बयरु सँभारा। तापस नृप मिलि मंत्र बिचारा॥
जेहिं रिपु छय सोइ रचेन्हि उपाऊ। भावी बस न जान कछु राऊ॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उस दुष्ट ने पिछला बैर याद करके तपस्वी राजा से मिलकर सलाह विचारी (षड्यंत्र किया) और जिस प्रकार शत्रु का नाश हो, वही उपाय रचा। भावीवश राजा (प्रतापभानु) कुछ भी न समझ सका॥4॥ 

*दोहा : 
*
* रिपु तेजसी अकेल अपि लघु करि गनिअ न ताहु।
अजहुँ देत दुख रबि ससिहि सिर अवसेषित राहु॥170॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तेजस्वी शत्रु अकेला भी हो तो भी उसे छोटा नहीं समझना चाहिए। जिसका सिर मात्र बचा था, वह राहु आज तक सूर्य-चन्द्रमा को दुःख देता है॥170॥ 

* तापस नृप निज सखहि निहारी। हरषि मिलेउ उठि भयउ सुखारी॥
मित्रहि कहि सब कथा सुनाई। जातुधान बोला सुख पाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तपस्वी राजा अपने मित्र को देख प्रसन्न हो उठकर मिला और सुखी हुआ। उसने मित्र को सब कथा कह सुनाई, तब राक्षस आनंदित होकर बोला॥1॥ 

* अब साधेउँ रिपु सुनहु नरेसा। जौं तुम्ह कीन्ह मोर उपदेसा॥
परिहरि सोच रहहु तुम्ह सोई। बिनु औषध बिआधि बिधि खोई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*! सुनो, जब तुमने मेरे कहने के अनुसार (इतना) काम कर लिया, तो अब मैंने शत्रु को काबू में कर ही लिया (समझो) तुम अब चिन्ता त्याग सो रहो। विधाता ने बिना ही दवा के रोग दूर कर दिया॥2॥ 

* कुल समेत रिपु मूल बहाई। चौथें दिवस मिलब मैं आई॥
तापस नृपहि बहुत परितोषी। चला महाकपटी अतिरोषी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुल सहित शत्रु को जड़-मूल से उखाड़-बहाकर, (आज से) चौथे दिन मैं तुमसे आ मिलूँगा। (इस प्रकार) तपस्वी राजा को खूब दिलासा देकर वह महामायावी और अत्यन्त क्रोधी राक्षस चला॥3॥ 

* भानुप्रतापहि बाजि समेता। पहुँचाएसि छन माझ निकेता॥
नृपहि नारि पहिं सयन कराई। हयगृहँ बाँधेसि बाजि बनाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसने प्रतापभानु राजा को घोड़े सहित क्षणभर में घर पहुँचा दिया। राजा को रानी के पास सुलाकर घोड़े को अच्छी तरह से घुड़साल में बाँध दिया॥4॥ 

*दोहा : 
*
* राजा के उपरोहितहि हरि लै गयउ बहोरि।
लै राखेसि गिरि खोह महुँ मायाँ करि मति भोरि॥171॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर वह राजा के पुरोहित को उठा ले गया और माया से उसकी बुद्धि को भ्रम में डालकर उसे उसने पहाड़ की खोह में ला रखा॥171॥ 

*चौपाई : 

** आपु बिरचि उपरोहित रूपा। परेउ जाइ तेहि सेज अनूपा॥
जागेउ नृप अनभएँ बिहाना। देखि भवन अति अचरजु माना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह आप पुरोहित का रूप बनाकर उसकी सुंदर सेज पर जा लेटा। राजा सबेरा होने से पहले ही जागा और अपना घर देखकर उसने बड़ा ही आश्चर्य माना॥1॥ 

* मुनि महिमा मन महुँ अनुमानी। उठेउ गवँहिं जेहिं जान न रानी॥
कानन गयउ बाजि चढ़ि तेहीं। पुर नर नारि न जानेउ केहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मन में मुनि की महिमा का अनुमान करके वह धीरे से उठा, जिसमें रानी न जान पावे। फिर उसी घोड़े पर चढ़कर वन को चला गया। नगर के किसी भी स्त्री-पुरुष ने नहीं जाना॥2॥ 

* गएँ जाम जुग भूपति आवा। घर घर उत्सव बाज बधावा॥
उपरोहितहि देख जब राजा। चकित बिलोक सुमिरि सोइ काजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दो पहर बीत जाने पर राजा आया। घर-घर उत्सव होने लगे और बधावा बजने लगा। जब राजा ने पुरोहित को देखा, तब वह (अपने) उसी कार्य का स्मरणकर उसे आश्चर्य से देखने लगा॥3॥ 

* जुग सम नृपहि गए दिन तीनी। कपटी मुनि पद रह मति लीनी॥
समय जान उपरोहित आवा। नृपहि मते सब कहि समुझावा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा को तीन दिन युग के समान बीते। उसकी बुद्धि कपटी मुनि के चरणों में लगी रही। निश्चित समय जानकर पुरोहित (बना हुआ राक्षस) आया और राजा के साथ की हुई गुप्त सलाह के अनुसार (उसने अपने) सब विचार उसे समझाकर कह दिए॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत सुन्दर कथा चल रही है।

----------


## calvitf

########## प्रतापभानु की कथा -8############


दोहा : 

* नृप हरषेउ पहिचानि गुरु भ्रम बस रहा न चेत।
बरे तुरत सत सहस बर बिप्र कुटुंब समेत॥172॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(संकेत के अनुसार) गुरु को (उस रूप में) पहचानकर राजा प्रसन्न हुआ। भ्रमवश उसे चेत न रहा (कि यह तापस मुनि है या कालकेतु राक्षस)उसने तुरंत एक लाख उत्तम ब्राह्मणों को कुटुम्ब सहित निमंत्रण दे दिया॥172॥ 

चौपाई : 

* उपरोहित जेवनार बनाई। छरस चारि बिधि जसि श्रुति गाई॥
मायामय तेहिं कीन्हि रसोई। बिंजन बहु गनि सकइ न कोई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*पुरोहित ने छह रस और चार प्रकार के भोजन, जैसा कि वेदों में वर्णन है, बनाए। उसने मायामयी रसोई तैयार की और इतने व्यंजन बनाए, जिन्हें कोई गिन नहीं सकता॥1॥ 

* बिबिध मृगन्ह कर आमिष राँधा। तेहि महुँ बिप्र माँसु खल साँधा॥
भोजन कहुँ सब बिप्र बोलाए। पद पखारि सादर बैठाए॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अनेक प्रकार के पशुओं का मांस पकाया और उसमें उस दुष्ट ने ब्राह्मणों का मांस मिला दिया। सब ब्राह्मणों को भोजन के लिए बुलाया और चरण धोकर आदर सहित बैठाया॥2॥ 


* परुसन जबहिं लाग महिपाला। भै अकासबानी तेहि काला॥
बिप्रबृंद उठि उठि गृह जाहू। है बड़ि हानि अन्न जनि खाहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ज्यों ही राजा परोसने लगा, उसी काल (कालकेतुकृत) आकाशवाणी हुई- हे ब्राह्मणों! उठ-उठकर अपने घर जाओ, यह अन्न मत खाओ। इस (के खाने) में बड़ी हानि है॥3॥ 

* भयउ रसोईं भूसुर माँसू। सब द्विज उठे मानि बिस्वासू॥
भूप बिकल मति मोहँ भुलानी। भावी बस न आव मुख बानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रसोई में ब्राह्मणों का मांस बना है। (आकाशवाणी का) विश्वास मानकर सब ब्राह्मण उठ खड़े हुए। राजा व्याकुल हो गया (परन्तु), उसकी बुद्धि मोह में भूली हुई थी। होनहारवश उसके मुँह से (एक) बात (भी) न निकली॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

*बोले बिप्र सकोप तब नहिं कछु कीन्ह बिचार।
जाइ निसाचर होहु नृप मूढ़ सहित परिवार॥173॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब ब्राह्मण क्रोध सहित बोल उठे- उन्होंने कुछ भी विचार नहीं किया- अरे मूर्ख राजा! तू जाकर परिवार सहित राक्षस हो॥173॥ 

चौपाई : 


* छत्रबंधु तैं बिप्र बोलाई। घालै लिए सहित समुदाई॥
ईश्वर राखा धरम हमारा। जैहसि तैं समेत परिवारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रे नीच क्षत्रिय! तूने तो परिवार सहित ब्राह्मणों को बुलाकर उन्हें नष्ट करना चाहा था, ईश्वर ने हमारे धर्म की रक्षा की। अब तू परिवार सहित नष्ट होगा॥1॥ 

* संबत मध्य नास तव होऊ। जलदाता न रहिहि कुल कोऊ॥
नृप सुनि श्राप बिकल अति त्रासा। भै बहोरि बर गिरा अकासा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*एक वर्ष के भीतर तेरा नाश हो जाए, तेरे कुल में कोई पानी देने वाला तक न रहेगा। शाप सुनकर राजा भय के मारे अत्यन्त व्याकुल हो गया। फिर सुंदर आकाशवाणी हुई-2॥ 

* बिप्रहु श्राप बिचारि न दीन्हा। नहिं अपराध भूप कछु कीन्हा॥
चकित बिप्र सब सुनि नभबानी। भूप गयउ जहँ भोजन खानी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे ब्राह्मणों! तुमने विचार कर शाप नहीं दिया। राजा ने कुछ भी अपराध नहीं किया। आकाशवाणी सुनकर सब ब्राह्मण चकित हो गए। तब राजा वहाँ गया, जहाँ भोजन बना था॥3॥ 

* तहँ न असन नहिं बिप्र सुआरा। फिरेउ राउ मन सोच अपारा॥
सब प्रसंग महिसुरन्ह सुनाई। त्रसित परेउ अवनीं अकुलाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(देखा तो) वहाँ न भोजन था, न रसोइया ब्राह्मण ही था। तब राजा मन में अपार चिन्ता करता हुआ लौटा। उसने ब्राह्मणों को सब वृत्तान्त सुनाया और (बड़ा ही) भयभीत और व्याकुल होकर वह पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* भूपति भावी मिटइ नहिं जदपि न दूषन तोर।
किएँ अन्यथा दोइ नहिं बिप्रश्राप अति घोर॥174॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन! यद्यपि तुम्हारा दोष नहीं है, तो भी होनहार नहीं मिटता। ब्राह्मणों का शाप बहुत ही भयानक होता है, यह किसी तरह भी टाले टल नहीं सकता॥174॥ 

चौपाई : 


* अस कहि सब महिदेव सिधाए। समाचार पुरलोगन्ह पाए॥
सोचहिं दूषन दैवहि देहीं। बिरचत हंस काग किए जेहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर सब ब्राह्मण चले गए। नगरवासियों ने (जब) यह समाचार पाया, तो वे चिन्ता करने और विधाता को दोष देने लगे, जिसने हंस बनाते-बनाते कौआ कर दिया (ऐसे पुण्यात्मा राजा को देवता बनाना चाहिए था, सो राक्षस बना दिया)1॥ 

* उपरोहितहि भवन पहुँचाई। असुर तापसहि खबरि जनाई॥
तेहिं खल जहँ तहँ पत्र पठाए। सजि सजि सेन भूप सब धाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुरोहित को उसके घर पहुँचाकर असुर (कालकेतु) ने (कपटी) तपस्वी को खबर दी। उस दुष्ट ने जहाँ-तहाँ पत्र भेजे, जिससे सब (बैरी) राजा सेना सजा-सजाकर (चढ़) दौड़े॥2॥ 

* घेरेन्हि नगर निसान बजाई। बिबिध भाँति नित होइ लराई॥
जूझे सकल सुभट करि करनी। बंधु समेत परेउ नृप धरनी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और उन्होंने डंका बजाकर नगर को घेर लिया। नित्य प्रति अनेक प्रकार से लड़ाई होने लगी। (प्रताप भानु के) सब योद्धा (शूरवीरों की) करनी करके रण में जूझ मरे। राजा भी भाई सहित खेत रहा॥3॥ 

* सत्यकेतु कुल कोउ नहिं बाँचा। बिप्रश्राप किमि होइ असाँचा॥
रिपु जिति सब नृप नगर बसाई। निज पुर गवने जय जसु पाई॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सत्यकेतु के कुल में कोई नहीं बचा। ब्राह्मणों का शाप झूठा कैसे हो सकता था। शत्रु को जीतकर नगर को (फिर से) बसाकर सब राजा विजय और यश पाकर अपने-अपने नगर को चले गए॥4॥ 

*अब अगले भाग मे मित्रगढ रावणादि का जन्म, तपस्या और उनका ऐश्वर्य तथा अत्याचार के बारे मे जानेगे ! 
*

----------


## BP Mishra

> सुनीत बहन!
> नौवीं प्रकार की भक्ति में आपने लिखा है कि सरलता और कपट त्यागकर जीवन निर्वाह करना।
> क्या सरलता भी त्याग देना चाहिए?


 * नवम सरल सब सन छलहीना। मम भरोस हियँ हरष न दीना॥
नव महुँ एकउ जिन्ह कें होई। नारि पुरुष सचराचर कोई॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-* नवीं भक्ति है  सरलता और सबके साथ कपटरहित बर्ताव करना, हृदय में मेरा भरोसा रखना और किसी  भी अवस्था में हर्ष और दैन्य (विषाद) का न होना। इन नवों में से जिनके एक  भी होती है, वह स्त्री-पुरुष, जड़-चेतन कोई भी हो-॥3॥


मित्र नवीं भक्ति सबके साथ सरलता और कपट रहित व्यवहार करना बताया गया है। शायद सुनीता बहन के कहने का आशय यही रहा हो परंतु लिखने मे गड़बड़ी हो गयी है।

----------


## sunitasa

> सुनीत बहन!
> नौवीं प्रकार की भक्ति में आपने लिखा है कि सरलता और कपट त्यागकर जीवन निर्वाह करना।
> क्या सरलता भी त्याग देना चाहिए?


सरलता का के बाद , आना चाहिए परन्तु मेने और शब्द लिख दिया इसके लिए माफ़ी  चाहती हु ! परन्तु यहाँ विद्वानों की कमी नहीं है मेरी  इस त्रुटी को  नजरंदाज कर देंगे !

----------


## Badtameez

> सरलता का के बाद , आना चाहिए परन्तु मेने और शब्द लिख दिया इसके लिए माफ़ी  चाहती हु ! परन्तु यहाँ विद्वानों की कमी नहीं है मेरी  इस त्रुटी को  नजरंदाज कर देंगे !


कोई बात नहीं बहन लिखने में प्राय: गङबङी हो ही जाती है।
मिश्रा जी को धन्यवाद!

----------


## sitamata

jai shri Ram

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बहुत सुन्दर .......... अद्भुत ...........*

----------


## Jayeshh

कथा अपने प्रवाह में चल रही है अच्छा लगा.....

----------


## BP Mishra

************रावणादि का जन्म, तपस्या और उनका ऐश्वर्य तथा अत्याचार-1*****************
दोहा :      


* भरद्वाज सुनु जाहि जब होई बिधाता बाम।
धूरि मेरुसम जनक जम ताहि ब्यालसम दाम॥175॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*(याज्ञवल्क्यजी  कहते हैं-) हे भरद्वाज! सुनो, विधाता जब जिसके विपरीत होते हैं, तब उसके  लिए धूल सुमेरु पर्वत के समान (भारी और कुचल डालने वाली), पिता यम के समान  (कालरूप) और रस्सी साँप के समान (काट खाने वाली) हो जाती है॥175॥  



चौपाई:      


* काल पाइ मुनि सुनु सोइ राजा। भयउ निसाचर सहित समाजा॥
दस सिर ताहि बीस भुजदंडा। रावन नाम बीर बरिबंडा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि! सुनो,  समय पाकर वही राजा परिवार सहित रावण नामक राक्षस हुआ। उसके दस सिर और बीस  भुजाएँ थीं और वह बड़ा ही प्रचण्ड शूरवीर था॥1॥ 


* भूप अनुज अरिमर्दन नामा। भयउ सो कुंभकरन बलधामा॥
सचिव जो रहा धरमरुचि जासू। भयउ बिमात्र बंधु लघु तासू॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*अरिमर्दन नामक  जो राजा का छोटा भाई था, वह बल का धाम कुम्भकर्ण हुआ। उसका जो मंत्री था,  जिसका नाम धर्मरुचि था, वह रावण का सौतेला छोटा भाई हुआ ॥2॥  


* नाम बिभीषन जेहि जग जाना। बिष्नुभगत बिग्यान निधाना॥
रहे जे सुत सेवक नृप केरे। भए निसाचर घोर घनेरे॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*उसका विभीषण  नाम था, जिसे सारा जगत जानता है। वह विष्णुभक्त और ज्ञान-विज्ञान का भंडार  था और जो राजा के पुत्र और सेवक थे, वे सभी बड़े भयानक राक्षस हुए॥3॥ 


* कामरूप खल जिनस अनेका। कुटिल भयंकर बिगत बिबेका॥
कृपा रहित हिंसक सब पापी। बरनि न जाहिं बिस्व परितापी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*वे सब अनेकों  जाति के, मनमाना रूप धारण करने वाले, दुष्ट, कुटिल, भयंकर, विवेकरहित,  निर्दयी, हिंसक, पापी और संसार भर को दुःख देने वाले हुए, उनका वर्णन नहीं  हो सकता॥4॥ 


दोहा :        


* उपजे जदपि पुलस्त्यकुल पावन अमल अनूप।
तदपि महीसुर श्राप बस भए सकल अघरूप॥176॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि वे पुलस्त्य ऋषि के पवित्र, निर्मल और अनुपम कुल में उत्पन्न हुए, तथापि ब्राह्मणों के शाप के कारण वे सब पाप रूप हुए॥176॥ 	


चौपाई :        


* कीन्ह बिबिध तप तीनिहुँ भाई। परम उग्र नहिं बरनि सो जाई॥
गयउ निकट तप देखि बिधाता। मागहु बर प्रसन्न मैं ताता॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*तीनों भाइयों  ने अनेकों प्रकार की बड़ी ही कठिन तपस्या की, जिसका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता।  (उनका उग्र) तप देखकर ब्रह्माजी उनके पास गए और बोले- हे तात! मैं प्रसन्न  हूँ, वर माँगो॥1॥ 


* करि बिनती पद गहि दससीसा। बोलेउ बचन सुनहु जगदीसा॥
हम काहू के मरहिं न मारें। बानर मनुज जाति दुइ बारें॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*रावण ने विनय  करके और चरण पकड़कर कहा- हे जगदीश्वर! सुनिए, वानर और मनुष्य- इन दो जातियों  को छोड़कर हम और किसी के मारे न मरें। (यह वर दीजिए)॥2॥ 

* एवमस्तु तुम्ह बड़ तप कीन्हा। मैं ब्रह्माँ मिलि तेहि बर दीन्हा॥
पुनि प्रभु कुंभकरन पहिं गयऊ। तेहि बिलोकि मन बिसमय भयऊ॥3॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*(शिवजी कहते  हैं कि-) मैंने और ब्रह्मा ने मिलकर उसे वर दिया कि ऐसा ही हो, तुमने बड़ा  तप किया है। फिर ब्रह्माजी कुंभकर्ण के पास गए। उसे देखकर उनके मन में बड़ा  आश्चर्य हुआ॥3॥  


* जौं एहिं खल नित करब अहारू। होइहि सब उजारि संसारू॥
सारद प्रेरि तासु मति फेरी। मागेसि नीद मास षट केरी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो यह दुष्ट  नित्य आहार करेगा, तो सारा संसार ही उजाड़ हो जाएगा। (ऐसा विचारकर)  ब्रह्माजी ने सरस्वती को प्रेरणा करके उसकी बुद्धि फेर दी। (जिससे) उसने छह  महीने की नींद माँगी॥4॥ 


दोहा :        

 
* गए बिभीषन पास पुनि कहेउ पुत्र बर मागु।
तेहिं मागेउ भगवंत पद कमल अमल अनुरागु॥177॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर ब्रह्माजी  विभीषण के पास गए और बोले- हे पुत्र! वर माँगो। उसने भगवान के चरणकमलों में  निर्मल (निष्काम और अनन्य) प्रेम माँगा॥177॥ 	


चौपाई :        


* तिन्हहि देइ बर ब्रह्म सिधाए। हरषित ते अपने गृह आए॥
मय तनुजा मंदोदरि नामा। परम सुंदरी नारि ललामा॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*उनको वर देकर  ब्रह्माजी चले गए और वे (तीनों भाई) हर्षित हेकर अपने घर लौट आए। मय दानव  की मंदोदरी नाम की कन्या परम सुंदरी और स्त्रियों में शिरोमणि थी॥1॥ 


* सोइ मयँ दीन्हि रावनहि आनी। होइहि जातुधानपति जानी॥
हरषित भयउ नारि भलि पाई। पुनि दोउ बंधु बिआहेसि जाई॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*मय ने उसे लाकर  रावण को दिया। उसने जान लिया कि यह राक्षसों का राजा होगा। अच्छी स्त्री  पाकर रावण प्रसन्न हुआ और फिर उसने जाकर दोनों भाइयों का विवाह कर दिया॥2॥  


* गिरि त्रिकूट एक सिंधु मझारी। बिधि निर्मित दुर्गम अति भारी॥
सोइ मय दानवँ बहुरि सँवारा। कनक रचित मनि भवन अपारा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*समुद्र के बीच  में त्रिकूट नामक पर्वत पर ब्रह्मा का बनाया हुआ एक बड़ा भारी किला था।  (महान मायावी और निपुण कारीगर) मय दानव ने उसको फिर से सजा दिया। उसमें  मणियों से जड़े हुए सोने के अनगिनत महल थे॥3॥  


* भोगावति जसि अहिकुल बासा। अमरावति जसि सक्रनिवासा॥
तिन्ह तें अधिक रम्य अति बंका। जग बिख्यात नाम तेहि लंका॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*जैसी नागकुल के  रहने की (पाताल लोक में) भोगावती पुरी है और इन्द्र के रहने की (स्वर्गलोक  में) अमरावती पुरी है, उनसे भी अधिक सुंदर और बाँका वह दुर्ग था। जगत में  उसका नाम लंका प्रसिद्ध हुआ॥4॥  



दोहा :         


* खाईं सिंधु गभीर अति चारिहुँ दिसि फिरि आव।
कनक कोट मनि खचित दृढ़ बरनि न जाइ बनाव॥178 क॥

*भावार्थ:-*उसे चारों ओर  से समुद्र की अत्यन्त गहरी खाई घेरे हुए है। उस (दुर्ग) के मणियों से जड़ा  हुआ सोने का मजबूत परकोटा है, जिसकी कारीगरी का वर्णन नहीं किया जा  सकता॥178 (क)॥ 


* हरि प्रेरित जेहिं कलप जोइ जातुधानपति होइ।
सूर प्रतापी अतुलबल दल समेत बस सोइ॥178 ख॥

*भावार्थ:-*भगवान की  प्रेरणा से जिस कल्प में जो राक्षसों का राजा (रावण) होता है, वही शूर,  प्रतापी, अतुलित बलवान्* अपनी सेना सहित उस पुरी में बसता है॥178 (ख)॥

----------


## BP Mishra

************रावणादि का जन्म, तपस्या और उनका ऐश्वर्य तथा अत्याचार-2*****************


चौपाई :         

* रहे तहाँ निसिचर भट भारे। ते सब सुरन्ह समर संघारे॥
अब तहँ रहहिं सक्र के प्रेरे। रच्छक कोटि जच्छपति केरे॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*(पहले) वहाँ  बड़े-बड़े योद्धा राक्षस रहते थे। देवताओं ने उन सबको युद्द में मार डाला। अब  इंद्र की प्रेरणा से वहाँ कुबेर के एक करोड़ रक्षक (यक्ष लोग) रहते हैं॥1॥ 


*दसमुख कतहुँ खबरि असि पाई। सेन साजि गढ़ घेरेसि जाई॥
देखि बिकट भट बड़ि कटकाई। जच्छ जीव लै गए पराई॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*रावण को कहीं  ऐसी खबर मिली, तब उसने सेना सजाकर किले को जा घेरा। उस बड़े विकट योद्धा और  उसकी बड़ी सेना को देखकर यक्ष अपने प्राण लेकर भाग गए॥2॥ 


* फिरि सब नगर दसानन देखा। गयउ सोच सुख भयउ बिसेषा॥
सुंदर सहज अगम अनुमानी। कीन्हि तहाँ रावन रजधानी॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*तब रावण ने  घूम-फिरकर सारा नगर देखा। उसकी (स्थान संबंधी) चिन्ता मिट गई और उसे बहुत  ही सुख हुआ। उस पुरी को स्वाभाविक ही सुंदर और (बाहर वालों के लिए) दुर्गम  अनुमान करके रावण ने वहाँ अपनी राजधानी कायम की॥3॥   


* जेहि जस जोग बाँटि गृह दीन्हे। सुखी सकल रजनीचर कीन्हें॥
एक बार कुबेर पर धावा। पुष्पक जान जीति लै आवा॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*योग्यता के  अनुसार घरों को बाँटकर रावण ने सब राक्षसों को सुखी किया। एक बार वह कुबेर  पर चढ़ दौड़ा और उससे पुष्पक विमान को जीतकर ले आया॥4॥  


दोहा :         


* कौतुकहीं कैलास पुनि लीन्हेसि जाइ उठाइ।
मनहुँ तौलि निज बाहुबल चला बहुत सुख पाइ॥179॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर उसने जाकर  (एक बार) खिलवाड़ ही में कैलास पर्वत को उठा लिया और मानो अपनी भुजाओं का बल  तौलकर, बहुत सुख पाकर वह वहाँ से चला आया॥179॥ 


चौपाई :         


* सुख संपति सुत सेन सहाई। जय प्रताप बल बुद्धि बड़ाई॥
नित नूतन सब बाढ़त जाई। जिमि प्रतिलाभ लोभ अधिकाई॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुख, सम्पत्ति,  पुत्र, सेना, सहायक, जय, प्रताप, बल, बुद्धि और बड़ाई- ये सब उसके नित्य नए  (वैसे ही) बढ़ते जाते थे, जैसे प्रत्येक लाभ पर लोभ बढ़ता है॥1॥  


* अतिबल कुंभकरन अस भ्राता। जेहि कहुँ नहिं प्रतिभट जग जाता॥
करइ पान सोवइ षट मासा। जागत होइ तिहूँ पुर त्रासा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*अत्यन्त  बलवान्* कुम्भकर्ण सा उसका भाई था, जिसके जोड़ का योद्धा जगत में पैदा ही  नहीं हुआ। वह मदिरा पीकर छह महीने सोया करता था। उसके जागते ही तीनों लोकों  में तहलका मच जाता था॥2॥ 


* जौं दिन प्रति अहार कर सोई। बिस्व बेगि सब चौपट होई॥
समर धीर नहिं जाइ बखाना। तेहि सम अमित बीर बलवाना॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*यदि वह  प्रतिदिन भोजन करता, तब तो सम्पूर्ण विश्व शीघ्र ही चौपट (खाली) हो जाता।  रणधीर ऐसा था कि जिसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। (लंका में) उसके ऐसे  असंख्य बलवान वीर थे॥3॥ 


* बारिदनाद जेठ सुत तासू। भट महुँ प्रथम लीक जग जासू॥
जेहि न होइ रन सनमुख कोई। सुरपुर नितहिं परावन होई॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-* मेघनाद रावण का बड़ा लड़का था, जिसका जगत के योद्धाओं में पहला नंबर था। रण  में कोई भी उसका सामना नहीं कर सकता था। स्वर्ग में तो (उसके भय से) नित्य  भगदड़ मची रहती थी॥4॥ 


दोहा :         


* कुमुख अकंपन कुलिसरद धूमकेतु अतिकाय।
एक एक जग जीति सक ऐसे सुभट निकाय॥180॥

*भावार्थ:-*(इनके अतिरिक्त) दुर्मुख, अकम्पन, वज्रदन्त, धूमकेतु और अतिकाय आदि ऐसे अनेक योद्धा थे, जो अकेले ही सारे जगत को जीत सकते थे॥180॥ 


चौपाई :         


* कामरूप जानहिं सब माया। सपनेहुँ जिन्ह कें धरम न दाया॥
दसमुख बैठ सभाँ एक बारा। देखि अमित आपन परिवारा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सभी राक्षस  मनमाना रूप बना सकते थे और (आसुरी) माया जानते थे। उनके दया-धर्म स्वप्न  में भी नहीं था। एक बार सभा में बैठे हुए रावण ने अपने अगणित परिवार को  देखा-॥1॥  


* सुत समूह जन परिजन नाती। गनै को पार निसाचर जाती॥
सेन बिलोकि सहज अभिमानी। बोला बचन क्रोध मद सानी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*पुत्र-पौत्र,  कुटुम्बी और सेवक ढेर-के-ढेर थे। (सारी) राक्षसों की जातियों को तो गिन ही  कौन सकता था! अपनी सेना को देखकर स्वभाव से ही अभिमानी रावण क्रोध और गर्व  में सनी हुई वाणी बोला-॥2॥ 


* सुनहु सकल रजनीचर जूथा। हमरे बैरी बिबुध बरूथा॥
ते सनमुख नहिं करहिं लराई। देखि सबल रिपु जाहिं पराई॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*हे समस्त राक्षसों के दलों! सुनो, देवतागण हमारे शत्रु हैं। वे सामने आकर युद्ध नहीं करते। बलवान शत्रु को देखकर भाग जाते हैं॥3॥ 


* तेन्ह कर मरन एक बिधि होई। कहउँ बुझाइ सुनहु अब सोई॥
द्विजभोजन मख होम सराधा। सब कै जाइ करहु तुम्ह बाधा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*उनका मरण एक ही  उपाय से हो सकता है, मैं समझाकर कहता हूँ। अब उसे सुनो। (उनके बल को बढ़ाने  वाले) ब्राह्मण भोजन, यज्ञ, हवन और श्राद्ध- इन सबमें जाकर तुम बाधा  डालो॥4॥ 


दोहा :         


* छुधा छीन बलहीन सुर सहजेहिं मिलिहहिं आइ।
तब मारिहउँ कि छाड़िहउँ भली भाँति अपनाइ॥181॥

*भावार्थ:-*भूख से दुर्बल  और बलहीन होकर देवता सहज ही में आ मिलेंगे। तब उनको मैं मार डालूँगा अथवा  भलीभाँति अपने अधीन करके (सर्वथा पराधीन करके) छोड़ दूँगा॥181॥    


चौपाई :         


* मेघनाद कहूँ पुनि हँकरावा। दीन्हीं सिख बलु बयरु बढ़ावा॥
जे सुर समर धीर बलवाना। जिन्ह कें लरिबे कर अभिमाना॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*फिर उसने  मेघनाद को बुलवाया और सिखा-पढ़ाकर उसके बल और देवताओं के प्रति बैरभाव को  उत्तेजना दी। (फिर कहा-) हे पुत्र ! जो देवता रण में धीर और बलवान्* हैं और  जिन्हें लड़ने का अभिमान है॥1॥  


* तिन्हहि जीति रन आनेसु बाँधी। उठि सुत पितु अनुसासन काँघी॥
एहि बिधि सबही अग्या दीन्हीं। आपुनु चलेउ गदा कर लीन्ही॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*उन्हें युद्ध  में जीतकर बाँध लाना। बेटे ने उठकर पिता की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य किया। इसी  तरह उसने सबको आज्ञा दी और आप भी हाथ में गदा लेकर चल दिया॥2॥ 


* चलत दसानन डोलति अवनी। गर्जत गर्भ स्रवहिं सुर रवनी॥
रावन आवत सुनेउ सकोहा। देवन्ह तके मेरु गिरि खोहा॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*रावण के चलने  से पृथ्वी डगमगाने लगी और उसकी गर्जना से देवरमणियों के गर्भ गिरने लगे।  रावण को क्रोध सहित आते हुए सुनकर देवताओं ने सुमेरु पर्वत की गुफाएँ तकीं  (भागकर सुमेरु की गुफाओं का आश्रय लिया)॥3॥  


* दिगपालन्ह के लोक सुहाए। सूने सकल दसानन पाए॥
पुनि पुनि सिंघनाद करि भारी। देइ देवतन्ह गारि पचारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*दिक्पालों के सारे सुंदर लोकों को रावण ने सूना पाया। वह बार-बार भारी सिंहगर्जना करके देवताओं को ललकार-ललकारकर गालियाँ देता था॥4॥ 


* रन मद मत्त फिरइ गज धावा। प्रतिभट खोजत कतहुँ न पावा॥
रबि ससि पवन बरुन धनधारी। अगिनि काल जम सब अधिकारी॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*रण के मद में  मतवाला होकर वह अपनी जोड़ी का योद्धा खोजता हुआ जगत भर में दौड़ता फिरा,  परन्तु उसे ऐसा योद्धा कहीं नहीं मिला। सूर्य, चन्द्रमा, वायु, वरुण,  कुबेर, अग्नि, काल और यम आदि सब अधिकारी,॥5॥  

* किंनर सिद्ध मनुज सुर नागा। हठि सबही के पंथहिं लागा॥
ब्रह्मसृष्टि जहँ लगि तनुधारी। दसमुख बसबर्ती नर नारी॥6॥
*भावार्थ:-*किन्नर, सिद्ध,  मनुष्य, देवता और नाग- सभी के पीछे वह हठपूर्वक पड़ गया (किसी को भी उसने  शांतिपूर्वक नहीं बैठने दिया)। ब्रह्माजी की सृष्टि में जहाँ तक शरीरधारी  स्त्री-पुरुष थे, सभी रावण के अधीन हो गए॥6॥ 


* आयसु करहिं सकल भयभीता। नवहिं आइ नित चरन बिनीता॥7॥

*भावार्थ:-*डर के मारे सभी उसकी आज्ञा का पालन करते थे और नित्य आकर नम्रतापूर्वक उसके चरणों में सिर नवाते थे॥7॥ 

दोहा :         

* भुजबल बिस्व बस्य करि राखेसि कोउ न सुतंत्र।
मंडलीक मनि रावन राज करइ निज मंत्र॥182 क॥

*भावार्थ:-*उसने भुजाओं के  बल से सारे विश्व को वश में कर लिया, किसी को स्वतंत्र नहीं रहने दिया।  (इस प्रकार) मंडलीक राजाओं का शिरोमणि (सार्वभौम सम्राट) रावण अपनी  इच्छानुसार राज्य करने लगा॥182 (क)॥ 	




* देव जच्छ गंधर्ब नर किंनर नाग कुमारि।
जीति बरीं निज बाहु बल बहु सुंदर बर नारि॥182 ख॥

*भावार्थ:-*देवता, यक्ष,  गंधर्व, मनुष्य, किन्नर और नागों की कन्याओं तथा बहुत सी अन्य सुंदरी और  उत्तम स्त्रियों को उसने अपनी भुजाओं के बल से जीतकर ब्याह लिया॥182 (ख)॥

----------


## BP Mishra

************रावणादि का जन्म, तपस्या और उनका ऐश्वर्य तथा अत्याचार-3*****************

चौपाई :         

* इंद्रजीत सन जो कछु कहेऊ। सो सब जनु पहिलेहिं करि रहेऊ॥
प्रथमहिं जिन्ह कहुँ आयसु दीन्हा। तिन्ह कर चरित सुनहु जो कीन्हा॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*मेघनाद से उसने  जो कुछ कहा, उसे उसने (मेघनाद ने) मानो पहले से ही कर रखा था (अर्थात्*  रावण के कहने भर की देर थी, उसने आज्ञापालन में तनिक भी देर नहीं की।)  जिनको (रावण ने मेघनाद से) पहले ही आज्ञा दे रखी थी, उन्होंने जो करतूतें  की उन्हें सुनो॥1॥ 


* देखत भीमरूप सब पापी। निसिचर निकर देव परितापी॥
करहिं उपद्रव असुर निकाया। नाना रूप धरहिं करि माया॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सब राक्षसों के  समूह देखने में बड़े भयानक, पापी और देवताओं को दुःख देने वाले थे। वे  असुरों के समूह उपद्रव करते थे और माया से अनेकों प्रकार के रूप धरते थे॥2॥ 


* जेहि बिधि होइ धर्म निर्मूला। सो सब करहिं बेद प्रतिकूला॥
जेहिं जेहिं देस धेनु द्विज पावहिं। नगर गाउँ पुर आगि लगावहिं॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जिस प्रकार  धर्म की जड़ कटे, वे वही सब वेदविरुद्ध काम करते थे। जिस-जिस स्थान में वे  गो और ब्राह्मणों को पाते थे, उसी नगर, गाँव और पुरवे में आग लगा देते  थे॥3॥ 


* सुभ आचरन कतहुँ नहिं होई। देव बिप्र गुरु मान न कोई॥
नहिं हरिभगति जग्य तप ग्याना। सपनेहु सुनिअ न बेद पुराना॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*(उनके डर से)  कहीं भी शुभ आचरण (ब्राह्मण भोजन, यज्ञ, श्राद्ध आदि) नहीं होते थे। देवता,  ब्राह्मण और गुरु को कोई नहीं मानता था। न हरिभक्ति थी, न यज्ञ, तप और  ज्ञान था। वेद और पुराण तो स्वप्न में भी सुनने को नहीं मिलते थे॥4॥ 


छन्द :         


** जप जोग बिरागा तप मख भागा श्रवन सुनइ दससीसा।
आपुनु उठि धावइ रहै न पावइ धरि सब घालइ खीसा॥ 
अस भ्रष्ट अचारा भा संसारा धर्म सुनिअ नहिं काना।
तेहि बहुबिधि त्रासइ देस निकासइ जो कह बेद पुराना॥*

*भावार्थ:-*जप, योग,  वैराग्य, तप तथा यज्ञ में (देवताओं के) भाग पाने की बात रावण कहीं कानों से  सुन पाता, तो (उसी समय) स्वयं उठ दौड़ता। कुछ भी रहने नहीं पाता, वह सबको  पकड़कर विध्वंस कर डालता था। संसार में ऐसा भ्रष्ट आचरण फैल गया कि धर्म तो  कानों में सुनने में नहीं आता था, जो कोई वेद और पुराण कहता, उसको बहुत तरह  से त्रास देता और देश से निकाल देता था।  


सोरठा :         


* बरनि न जाइ अनीति घोर निसाचर जो करहिं।
हिंसा पर अति प्रीति तिन्ह के पापहि कवनि मिति॥183॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*राक्षस लोग जो घोर अत्याचार करते थे, उसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। हिंसा पर ही जिनकी प्रीति है, उनके पापों का क्या ठिकाना॥183॥

*


मासपारायण, छठा विश्राम*

----------


## calvitf

> बहुत सुन्दर कथा चल रही है।


चैतरामनवमी को प्रभु का जन्म होगा तो और अच्छा लगेगा 




> सरलता का के बाद , आना चाहिए परन्तु मेने और शब्द लिख दिया इसके लिए माफ़ी चाहती हु ! परन्तु यहाँ विद्वानों की कमी नहीं है मेरी इस त्रुटी को नजरंदाज कर देंगे !


मित्र आपका अभिप्राय समझ रहा हु 




> jai shri Ram





> *बहुत सुन्दर .......... अद्भुत ...........*


चाचा जी का आर्शीवाद बना रहे 




> कथा अपने प्रवाह में चल रही है अच्छा लगा.....


धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

######## पृथ्वी और देवतादि की करुण पुकार ####### 


चौपाई : 

* बाढ़े खल बहु चोर जुआरा। जे लंपट परधन परदारा॥
मानहिं मातु पिता नहिं देवा। साधुन्ह सन करवावहिं सेवा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पराए धन और पराई स्त्री पर मन चलाने वाले, दुष्ट, चोर और जुआरी बहुत बढ़ गए। लोग माता-पिता और देवताओं को नहीं मानते थे और साधुओं (की सेवा करना तो दूर रहा, उल्टे उन) से सेवा करवाते थे॥1॥ 


* जिन्ह के यह आचरन भवानी। ते जानेहु निसिचर सब प्रानी॥
अतिसय देखि धर्म कै ग्लानी। परम सभीत धरा अकुलानी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(श्री शिवजी कहते हैं कि-) हे भवानी! जिनके ऐसे आचरण हैं, उन सब प्राणियों को राक्षस ही समझना। इस प्रकार धर्म के प्रति (लोगों की) अतिशय ग्लानि (अरुचि, अनास्था) देखकर पृथ्वी अत्यन्त भयभीत एवं व्याकुल हो गई॥2॥ 


* गिरि सरि सिंधु भार नहिं मोही। जस मोहि गरुअ एक परद्रोही।
सकल धर्म देखइ बिपरीता। कहि न सकइ रावन भय भीता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वह सोचने लगी कि) पर्वतों, नदियों और समुद्रों का बोझ मुझे इतना भारी नहीं जान पड़ता, जितना भारी मुझे एक परद्रोही (दूसरों का अनिष्ट करने वाला) लगता है। पृथ्वी सारे धर्मों को विपरीत देख रही है, पर रावण से भयभीत हुई वह कुछ बोल नहीं सकती॥3॥ 


*धेनु रूप धरि हृदयँ बिचारी। गई तहाँ जहँ सुर मुनि झारी॥
निज संताप सुनाएसि रोई। काहू तें कछु काज न होई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(अंत में) हृदय में सोच-विचारकर, गो का रूप धारण कर धरती वहाँ गई, जहाँ सब देवता और मुनि (छिपे) थे। पृथ्वी ने रोककर उनको अपना दुःख सुनाया, पर किसी से कुछ काम न बना॥4॥ 


छन्द : 
*
* सुर मुनि गंधर्बा मिलि करि सर्बा गे बिरंचि के लोका।
सँग गोतनुधारी भूमि बिचारी परम बिकल भय सोका॥ 
ब्रह्माँ सब जाना मन अनुमाना मोर कछू न बसाई।
जा करि तैं दासी सो अबिनासी हमरेउ तोर सहाई॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*तब देवता, मुनि और गंधर्व सब मिलकर ब्रह्माजी के लोक (सत्यलोक) को गए। भय और शोक से अत्यन्त व्याकुल बेचारी पृथ्वी भी गो का शरीर धारण किए हुए उनके साथ थी। ब्रह्माजी सब जान गए। उन्होंने मन में अनुमान किया कि इसमें मेरा कुछ भी वश नहीं चलने का। (तब उन्होंने पृथ्वी से कहा कि-) जिसकी तू दासी है, वही अविनाशी हमारा और तुम्हारा दोनों का सहायक है॥ 


सोरठा : 

* धरनि धरहि मन धीर कह बिरंचि हरि पद सुमिरु।
जानत जन की पीर प्रभु भंजिहि दारुन बिपति॥184॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्माजी ने कहा- हे धरती! मन में धीरज धारण करके श्री हरि के चरणों का स्मरण करो। प्रभु अपने दासों की पीड़ा को जानते हैं, वे तुम्हारी कठिन विपत्ति का नाश करेंगे॥184॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बैठे सुर सब करहिं बिचारा। कहँ पाइअ प्रभु करिअ पुकारा॥
पुर बैकुंठ जान कह कोई। कोउ कह पयनिधि बस प्रभु सोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब देवता बैठकर विचार करने लगे कि प्रभु को कहाँ पावें ताकि उनके सामने पुकार (फरियाद) करें। कोई बैकुंठपुरी जाने को कहता था और कोई कहता था कि वही प्रभु क्षीरसमुद्र में निवास करते हैं॥1॥ 


* जाके हृदयँ भगति जसि प्रीती। प्रभु तहँ प्रगट सदा तेहिं रीती॥
तेहिं समाज गिरिजा मैं रहेऊँ। अवसर पाइ बचन एक कहेउँ॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसके हृदय में जैसी भक्ति और प्रीति होती है, प्रभु वहाँ (उसके लिए) सदा उसी रीति से प्रकट होते हैं। हे पार्वती! उस समाज में मैं भी था। अवसर पाकर मैंने एक बात कही-2॥ 


* हरि ब्यापक सर्बत्र समाना। प्रेम तें प्रगट होहिं मैं जाना॥
देस काल दिसि बिदिसिहु माहीं। कहहु सो कहाँ जहाँ प्रभु नाहीं॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं तो यह जानता हूँ कि भगवान सब जगह समान रूप से व्यापक हैं, प्रेम से वे प्रकट हो जाते हैं, देश, काल, दिशा, विदिशा में बताओ, ऐसी जगह कहाँ है, जहाँ प्रभु न हों॥3॥ 


* अग जगमय सब रहित बिरागी। प्रेम तें प्रभु प्रगटइ जिमि आगी॥
मोर बचन सब के मन माना। साधु-साधु करि ब्रह्म बखाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे चराचरमय (चराचर में व्याप्त) होते हुए ही सबसे रहित हैं और विरक्त हैं (उनकी कहीं आसक्ति नहीं है), वे प्रेम से प्रकट होते हैं, जैसे अग्नि। (अग्नि अव्यक्त रूप से सर्वत्र व्याप्त है, परन्तु जहाँ उसके लिए अरणिमन्थनादि साधन किए जाते हैं, वहाँ वह प्रकट होती है। इसी प्रकार सर्वत्र व्याप्त भगवान भी प्रेम से प्रकट होते हैं।) मेरी बात सबको प्रिय लगी। ब्रह्माजी ने 'साधु-साधु' कहकर बड़ाई की॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सुनि बिरंचि मन हरष तन पुलकि नयन बह नीर।
अस्तुति करत जोरि कर सावधान मतिधीर॥185॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरी बात सुनकर ब्रह्माजी के मन में बड़ा हर्ष हुआ, उनका तन पुलकित हो गया और नेत्रों से (प्रेम के) आँसू बहने लगे। तब वे धीरबुद्धि ब्रह्माजी सावधान होकर हाथ जोड़कर स्तुति करने लगे॥185॥ 


छन्द : 
*
* जय जय सुरनायक जन सुखदायक प्रनतपाल भगवंता।
गो द्विज हितकारी जय असुरारी सिंधुसुता प्रिय कंता॥ 
पालन सुर धरनी अद्भुत करनी मरम न जानइ कोई।
जो सहज कृपाला दीनदयाला करउ अनुग्रह सोई॥1॥* 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देवताओं के स्वामी, सेवकों को सुख देने वाले, शरणागत की रक्षा करने वाले भगवान! आपकी जय हो! जय हो!! हे गो-ब्राह्मणों का हित करने वाले, असुरों का विनाश करने वाले, समुद्र की कन्या (श्री लक्ष्मीजी) के प्रिय स्वामी! आपकी जय हो! हे देवता और पृथ्वी का पालन करने वाले! आपकी लीला अद्भुत है, उसका भेद कोई नहीं जानता। ऐसे जो स्वभाव से ही कृपालु और दीनदयालु हैं, वे ही हम पर कृपा करें॥1॥ 

*
* जय जय अबिनासी सब घट बासी ब्यापक परमानंदा।
अबिगत गोतीतं चरित पुनीतं मायारहित मुकुंदा॥ 
जेहि लागि बिरागी अति अनुरागी बिगत मोह मुनिबृंदा।
निसि बासर ध्यावहिं गुन गन गावहिं जयति सच्चिदानंदा॥2॥* 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे अविनाशी, सबके हृदय में निवास करने वाले (अन्तर्यामी), सर्वव्यापक, परम आनंदस्वरूप, अज्ञेय, इन्द्रियों से परे, पवित्र चरित्र, माया से रहित मुकुंद (मोक्षदाता)! आपकी जय हो! जय हो!! (इस लोक और परलोक के सब भोगों से) विरक्त तथा मोह से सर्वथा छूटे हुए (ज्ञानी) मुनिवृन्द भी अत्यन्त अनुरागी (प्रेमी) बनकर जिनका रात-दिन ध्यान करते हैं और जिनके गुणों के समूह का गान करते हैं, उन सच्चिदानंद की जय हो॥2॥ 

*
* जेहिं सृष्टि उपाई त्रिबिध बनाई संग सहाय न दूजा।
सो करउ अघारी चिंत हमारी जानिअ भगति न पूजा॥ 
जो भव भय भंजन मुनि मन रंजन गंजन बिपति बरूथा।
मन बच क्रम बानी छाड़ि सयानी सरन सकल सुरजूथा॥3॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्होंने बिना किसी दूसरे संगी अथवा सहायक के अकेले ही (या स्वयं अपने को त्रिगुणरूप- ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, शिवरूप- बनाकर अथवा बिना किसी उपादान-कारण के अर्थात्* स्वयं ही सृष्टि का अभिन्ननिमित्तोपा  ान कारण बनकर) तीन प्रकार की सृष्टि उत्पन्न की, वे पापों का नाश करने वाले भगवान हमारी सुधि लें। हम न भक्ति जानते हैं, न पूजा, जो संसार के (जन्म-मृत्यु के) भय का नाश करने वाले, मुनियों के मन को आनंद देने वाले और विपत्तियों के समूह को नष्ट करने वाले हैं। हम सब देवताओं के समूह, मन, वचन और कर्म से चतुराई करने की बान छोड़कर उन (भगवान) की शरण (आए) हैं॥3॥ 


** सारद श्रुति सेषा रिषय असेषा जा कहुँ कोउ नहिं जाना।
जेहि दीन पिआरे बेद पुकारे द्रवउ सो श्रीभगवाना॥ 
भव बारिधि मंदर सब बिधि सुंदर गुनमंदिर सुखपुंजा।
मुनि सिद्ध सकल सुर परम भयातुर नमत नाथ पद कंजा॥4॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*सरस्वती, वेद, शेषजी और सम्पूर्ण ऋषि कोई भी जिनको नहीं जानते, जिन्हें दीन प्रिय हैं, ऐसा वेद पुकारकर कहते हैं, वे ही श्री भगवान हम पर दया करें। हे संसार रूपी समुद्र के (मथने के) लिए मंदराचल रूप, सब प्रकार से सुंदर, गुणों के धाम और सुखों की राशि नाथ! आपके चरण कमलों में मुनि, सिद्ध और सारे देवता भय से अत्यन्त व्याकुल होकर नमस्कार करते हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

*मित्रों मै उन  सभी मित्रों का स्वागत करता हु जो यहा नित्य आते है* 

और पंडित बी पी मिश्रा का शुक्रगुज़ार हु की कथा को बढ़ाने मे मेरी मदद कर रहे है 

अगला पाठ मे आप लोग *भगवान्* का वरदान* को जान समझ सकेगे

----------


## BP Mishra

> *मित्रों मै उन  सभी मित्रों का स्वागत करता हु जो यहा नित्य आते है* 
> 
> और पंडित बी पी मिश्रा का शुक्रगुज़ार हु की कथा को बढ़ाने मे मेरी मदद कर रहे है 
> 
> अगला पाठ मे आप लोग *भगवान्* का वरदान* को जान समझ सकेगे


धन्यवाद मित्र जो आपने मुझे इस लायक समझा।

----------


## calvitf

> धन्यवाद मित्र जो आपने मुझे इस लायक समझा।


आप कथा  को गति दे रहे है यही सत्य है

----------


## calvitf

########### भगवान् का वरदान ################### 


दोहा : 

* जानि सभय सुर भूमि सुनि बचन समेत सनेह।
गगनगिरा गंभीर भइ हरनि सोक संदेह॥186॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं और पृथ्वी को भयभीत जानकर और उनके स्नेहयुक्त वचन सुनकर शोक और संदेह को हरने वाली गंभीर आकाशवाणी हुई॥186॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जनि डरपहु मुनि सिद्ध सुरेसा। तुम्हहि लागि धरिहउँ नर बेसा॥
अंसन्ह सहित मनुज अवतारा। लेहउँ दिनकर बंस उदारा॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि, सिद्ध और देवताओं के स्वामियों! डरो मत। तुम्हारे लिए मैं मनुष्य का रूप धारण करूँगा और उदार (पवित्र) सूर्यवंश में अंशों सहित मनुष्य का अवतार लूँगा॥1॥ 


* कस्यप अदिति महातप कीन्हा। तिन्ह कहुँ मैं पूरब बर दीन्हा॥
ते दसरथ कौसल्या रूपा। कोसलपुरीं प्रगट नर भूपा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कश्यप और अदिति ने बड़ा भारी तप किया था। मैं पहले ही उनको वर दे चुका हूँ। वे ही दशरथ और कौसल्या के रूप में मनुष्यों के राजा होकर श्री अयोध्यापुरी में प्रकट हुए हैं॥2॥ 


* तिन्ह कें गृह अवतरिहउँ जाई। रघुकुल तिलक सो चारिउ भाई॥
नारद बचन सत्य सब करिहउँ। परम सक्ति समेत अवतरिहउँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हीं के घर जाकर मैं रघुकुल में श्रेष्ठ चार भाइयों के रूप में अवतार लूँगा। नारद के सब वचन मैं सत्य करूँगा और अपनी पराशक्ति के सहित अवतार लूँगा॥3॥ 


* हरिहउँ सकल भूमि गरुआई। निर्भय होहु देव समुदाई॥
गगन ब्रह्मबानी सुनि काना। तुरत फिरे सुर हृदय जुड़ाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं पृथ्वी का सब भार हर लूँगा। हे देववृंद! तुम निर्भय हो जाओ। आकाश में ब्रह्म (भगवान) की वाणी को कान से सुनकर देवता तुरंत लौट गए। उनका हृदय शीतल हो गया॥4॥ 


* तब ब्रह्माँ धरनिहि समुझावा। अभय भई भरोस जियँ आवा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब ब्रह्माजी ने पृथ्वी को समझाया। वह भी निर्भय हुई और उसके जी में भरोसा (ढाढस) आ गया॥5॥ 


दोहा : 

* निज लोकहि बिरंचि गे देवन्ह इहइ सिखाइ।
बानर तनु धरि धरि महि हरि पद सेवहु जाइ॥187॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं को यही सिखाकर कि वानरों का शरीर धर-धरकर तुम लोग पृथ्वी पर जाकर भगवान के चरणों की सेवा करो, ब्रह्माजी अपने लोक को चले गए॥187॥ 


चौपाई : 

* गए देव सब निज निज धामा। भूमि सहित मन कहुँ बिश्रामा॥
जो कछु आयसु ब्रह्माँ दीन्हा। हरषे देव बिलंब न कीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब देवता अपने-अपने लोक को गए। पृथ्वी सहित सबके मन को शांति मिली। ब्रह्माजी ने जो कुछ आज्ञा दी, उससे देवता बहुत प्रसन्न हुए और उन्होंने (वैसा करने में) देर नहीं की॥1॥ 


*बनचर देह धरी छिति माहीं। अतुलित बल प्रताप तिन्ह पाहीं॥
गिरि तरु नख आयुध सब बीरा। हरि मारग चितवहिं मतिधीरा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*पृथ्वी पर उन्होंने वानरदेह धारण की। उनमें अपार बल और प्रताप था। सभी शूरवीर थे, पर्वत, वृक्ष और नख ही उनके शस्त्र थे। वे धीर बुद्धि वाले (वानर रूप देवता) भगवान के आने की राह देखने लगे॥2॥ 



मित्रों आगे की कथा मे *राजा दशरथ का पुत्रेष्टि यज्ञ, रानियों का गर्भवती होना* के संदर्भ मे जानेगे

----------


## sunitasa

जय श्री राम जी की   जय माता सीता जी की , जय महा बलि  वीर हनुमान जी की !
एकु मै मंदु ,मोह वश कुटिल ह्रदय अज्ञान !
पुनि प्रभु मोहि विसारेहू, दीन बंधू भगवान् !!
हनुमान जी श्री राम जी से कहते है की हे प्रभो ,मै मंद यानि कामकल वाला हु ,  कुछ आपके मोह के कारन और कुछ कपटी ह्रदय हु इसिलए ! आपको नहीं पहचान पाया  !और फिर आपने मुझे भुला भी तो दिया !
इस पर जब हनुमान जी ने अपना असली रूप धारण किया तभी भगवन राम ने उन्हें गले  से लगाया ! कहने का तात्पर्य है की भगवन को कुटिलता , कपट , छल , द्वेस  पाखंड को त्यागने पर ही प्राप्त कर सकते है ! स्वयं हनुमान जी विप्र के वेश  में श्री राम जी की मुखबरी करने पहुचे ! श्री राम जी हनुमान जी को पहचान  गए पर छद्म वेश के कारन गले से नहीं लगाया !
केवल दिखावा करने से भगवन की प्राप्ति नहीं होती , भगवन को पाने के लिए सच्चा ह्रदय , सच्ची भक्ति चाहिए ! बोलो जय श्री राम जी की

----------


## Badtameez

> जय श्री राम जी की   जय माता सीता जी की , जय महा बलि  वीर हनुमान जी की !
> एकु मै मंदु ,मोह वश कुटिल ह्रदय अज्ञान !
> पुनि प्रभु मोहि विसारेहू, दीन बंधू भगवान् !!
> हनुमान जी श्री राम जी से कहते है की हे प्रभो ,मै मंद यानि कामकल वाला हु ,  कुछ आपके मोह के कारन और कुछ कपटी ह्रदय हु इसिलए ! आपको नहीं पहचान पाया  !और फिर आपने मुझे भुला भी तो दिया !
> इस पर जब हनुमान जी ने अपना असली रूप धारण किया तभी भगवन राम ने उन्हें गले  से लगाया ! कहने का तात्पर्य है की भगवन को कुटिलता , कपट , छल , द्वेस  पाखंड को त्यागने पर ही प्राप्त कर सकते है ! स्वयं हनुमान जी विप्र के वेश  में श्री राम जी की मुखबरी करने पहुचे ! श्री राम जी हनुमान जी को पहचान  गए पर छद्म वेश के कारन गले से नहीं लगाया !
> केवल दिखावा करने से भगवन की प्राप्ति नहीं होती , भगवन को पाने के लिए सच्चा ह्रदय , सच्ची भक्ति चाहिए ! बोलो जय श्री राम जी की


बहुत सही बात है सुनीता बहन!

----------


## satyendra85

> जय श्री राम जी की   जय माता सीता जी की , जय महा बलि  वीर हनुमान जी की !
> एकु मै मंदु ,मोह वश कुटिल ह्रदय अज्ञान !
> पुनि प्रभु मोहि विसारेहू, दीन बंधू भगवान् !!
> हनुमान जी श्री राम जी से कहते है की हे प्रभो ,मै मंद यानि कामकल वाला हु ,  कुछ आपके मोह के कारन और कुछ कपटी ह्रदय हु इसिलए ! आपको नहीं पहचान पाया  !और फिर आपने मुझे भुला भी तो दिया !
> इस पर जब हनुमान जी ने अपना असली रूप धारण किया तभी भगवन राम ने उन्हें गले  से लगाया ! कहने का तात्पर्य है की भगवन को कुटिलता , कपट , छल , द्वेस  पाखंड को त्यागने पर ही प्राप्त कर सकते है ! स्वयं हनुमान जी विप्र के वेश  में श्री राम जी की मुखबरी करने पहुचे ! श्री राम जी हनुमान जी को पहचान  गए पर छद्म वेश के कारन गले से नहीं लगाया !
> केवल दिखावा करने से भगवन की प्राप्ति नहीं होती , भगवन को पाने के लिए सच्चा ह्रदय , सच्ची भक्ति चाहिए ! बोलो जय श्री राम जी की


सही है दी की हकीकत को छुपाया नहीं जाता है ! और इश्वर ये पसंद नहीं करता  की छल कपट द्वेस के द्वारा मनुष्य अपना जीवन यापन करे ! कहते है की भगवन के  घर देर है अंधेर नहीं !और ऊपर वाले की लाठी भी बेआवाज है ! छल . कपट  पाखंडी का एक दिन बुरा अंत होता है , इतिहास गवाह है इसका ! स्वयं रामायण  में भी इस बात का उल्लेख है !

----------


## sunitasa

जय श्री राम ! जय सीता माता की , जय श्री हनुमान जी की !
-----------------------------------------------------------------

-बिनु सत्संग न हरिकथा तेहि बिनु मोह न भाग !
मोह गए बिनु राम पद होई न दृढ अनुराग !!
 सत्संगति से ही  हरी कथा सरवन करने को मिलती है ! और हरी कथा सुन ने से  मोह भाग जाता है और मोह भाग जाने पर स्वयं मेरे श्री राम जी दर्शन देते है  !कहा है की 

तात   स्वर्ग अपवर्ग सुख , धरही तुला के अंग !
तुलाही न ताहि सकल मिली जो सुख लव सत्संग !!

----------


## calvitf

*सत्संगति से ही हरी कथा सरवन करने को मिलती है ! और हरी कथा सुन ने से मोह भाग जाता है और मोह भाग जाने पर स्वयं मेरे श्री राम जी दर्शन देते है !कहा है की 

*आपकी  संगति मिली तो  कुछ सीख भी मिल रही है  का:श फोरम के  अन्य सदस्य भी आपके संगति का लाभ उठा पाते

----------


## calvitf

####### राजा दशरथ का पुत्रेष्टि यज्ञ, रानियों का गर्भवती होना ####### 


* गिरि कानन जहँ तहँ भरि पूरी। रहे निज निज अनीक रचि रूरी॥
यह सब रुचिर चरित मैं भाषा। अब सो सुनहु जो बीचहिं राखा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वे (वानर) पर्वतों और जंगलों में जहाँ-तहाँ अपनी-अपनी सुंदर सेना बनाकर भरपूर छा गए। यह सब सुंदर चरित्र मैंने कहा। अब वह चरित्र सुनो जिसे बीच ही में छोड़ दिया था॥3॥ 


* अवधपुरीं रघुकुलमनि राऊ। बेद बिदित तेहि दसरथ नाऊँ॥
धरम धुरंधर गुननिधि ग्यानी। हृदयँ भगति भति सारँगपानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अवधपुरी में रघुकुल शिरोमणि दशरथ नाम के राजा हुए, जिनका नाम वेदों में विख्यात है। वे धर्मधुरंधर, गुणों के भंडार और ज्ञानी थे। उनके हृदय में शांर्गधनुष धारण करने वाले भगवान की भक्ति थी और उनकी बुद्धि भी उन्हीं में लगी रहती थी॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* कौसल्यादि नारि प्रिय सब आचरन पुनीत।
पति अनुकूल प्रेम दृढ़ हरि पद कमल बिनीत॥188॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उनकी कौसल्या आदि प्रिय रानियाँ सभी पवित्र आचरण वाली थीं। वे (बड़ी) विनीत और पति के अनुकूल (चलने वाली) थीं और श्री हरि के चरणकमलों में उनका दृढ़ प्रेम था॥188॥ 


चौपाई : 

* एक बार भूपति मन माहीं। भै गलानि मोरें सुत नाहीं॥
गुर गृह गयउ तुरत महिपाला। चरन लागि करि बिनय बिसाला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बार राजा के मन में बड़ी ग्लानि हुई कि मेरे पुत्र नहीं है। राजा तुरंत ही गुरु के घर गए और चरणों में प्रणाम कर बहुत विनय की॥1॥ 


* निज दुख सुख सब गुरहि सुनायउ। कहि बसिष्ठ बहुबिधि समुझायउ॥
धरहु धीर होइहहिं सुत चारी। त्रिभुवन बिदित भगत भय हारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने अपना सारा सुख-दुःख गुरु को सुनाया। गुरु वशिष्ठजी ने उन्हें बहुत प्रकार से समझाया (और कहा-) धीरज धरो, तुम्हारे चार पुत्र होंगे, जो तीनों लोकों में प्रसिद्ध और भक्तों के भय को हरने वाले होंगे॥2॥ 


* सृंगी रिषिहि बसिष्ठ बोलावा। पुत्रकाम सुभ जग्य करावा॥
भगति सहित मुनि आहुति दीन्हें। प्रगटे अगिनि चरू कर लीन्हें॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वशिष्ठजी ने श्रृंगी ऋषि को बुलवाया और उनसे शुभ पुत्रकामेष्टि यज्ञ कराया। मुनि के भक्ति सहित आहुतियाँ देने पर अग्निदेव हाथ में चरु (हविष्यान्न खीर) लिए प्रकट हुए॥3॥ 


दोहा : 

*जो बसिष्ठ कछु हृदयँ बिचारा। सकल काजु भा सिद्ध तुम्हारा॥
यह हबि बाँटि देहु नृप जाई। जथा जोग जेहि भाग बनाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और दशरथ से बोले-) वशिष्ठ ने हृदय में जो कुछ विचारा था, तुम्हारा वह सब काम सिद्ध हो गया। हे राजन्*! (अब) तुम जाकर इस हविष्यान्न (पायस) को, जिसको जैसा उचित हो, वैसा भाग बनाकर बाँट दो॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* तब अदृस्य भए पावक सकल सभहि समुझाइ।
परमानंद मगन नृप हरष न हृदयँ समाइ॥189॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तदनन्तर अग्निदेव सारी सभा को समझाकर अन्तर्धान हो गए। राजा परमानंद में मग्न हो गए, उनके हृदय में हर्ष समाता न था॥189॥ 


चौपाई : 

* तबहिं रायँ प्रिय नारि बोलाईं। कौसल्यादि तहाँ चलि आईं॥
अर्ध भाग कौसल्यहि दीन्हा। उभय भाग आधे कर कीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी समय राजा ने अपनी प्यारी पत्नियों को बुलाया। कौसल्या आदि सब (रानियाँ) वहाँ चली आईं। राजा ने (पायस का) आधा भाग कौसल्या को दिया, (और शेष) आधे के दो भाग किए॥1॥ 


* कैकेई कहँ नृप सो दयऊ। रह्यो सो उभय भाग पुनि भयऊ॥
कौसल्या कैकेई हाथ धरि। दीन्ह सुमित्रहि मन प्रसन्न करि॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह (उनमें से एक भाग) राजा ने कैकेयी को दिया। शेष जो बच रहा उसके फिर दो भाग हुए और राजा ने उनको कौसल्या और कैकेयी के हाथ पर रखकर (अर्थात्* उनकी अनुमति लेकर) और इस प्रकार उनका मन प्रसन्न करके सुमित्रा को दिया॥2॥ 


* एहि बिधि गर्भसहित सब नारी। भईं हृदयँ हरषित सुख भारी॥
जा दिन तें हरि गर्भहिं आए। सकल लोक सुख संपति छाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सब स्त्रियाँ गर्भवती हुईं। वे हृदय में बहुत हर्षित हुईं। उन्हें बड़ा सुख मिला। जिस दिन से श्री हरि (लीला से ही) गर्भ में आए, सब लोकों में सुख और सम्पत्ति छा गई॥3॥ 


* मंदिर महँ सब राजहिं रानीं। सोभा सील तेज की खानीं॥
सुख जुत कछुक काल चलि गयऊ। जेहिं प्रभु प्रगट सो अवसर भयऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शोभा, शील और तेज की खान (बनी हुई) सब रानियाँ महल में सुशोभित हुईं। इस प्रकार कुछ समय सुखपूर्वक बीता और वह अवसर आ गया, जिसमें प्रभु को प्रकट होना था॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्रीरामनवमी पर विशेष
बलवान और समर्थ अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्तव्य होता है।श्रीराम ने ऐसा ही किया। वे सच्चे लोकनायक हैं। 

मानव का जीवन तभी उन्नत बन सकता है, जब उसके सामने कोई आदर्श हो। बिना आदर्श के बिरले ही ऊंचा स्थान बना सके हैं। दृढ़-निश्चय, कर्मण्यता और आदर्श - ये तीनों मिलकर पुरुष को ‘पुरुषोत्तम’ बना सकते हैं, किंतु आदर्श के बिना दृढ़-संकल्प और कर्मण्यता की शक्ति दिशाहीन हो जाती है। आदर्श के रूप में हम उसी व्यक्तित्व को चुनना चाहते हैं, जिसमें सभी सद्गुण हों। जिसने सदा धर्म का पालन किया हो। तब हमारे हृदय में सहसा मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम श्रीरामचंद्रजी की छवि ही उभरती है। ऐसा इसलिए, क्योंकि श्रीराम तो स्वयं साक्षात् धर्म का ही प्रतिरूप हैं। वाल्मीकि रामायण में लिखा है- ‘रामो विग्रहवान् धर्म: अर्थात श्रीराम धर्म का मूर्तिमान स्वरूप हैं। महर्षि वाल्मीकि ऐसा लिखने के लिए विवश इसलिए हुए, क्योंकि भगवान ने जो उपदेश दिए, उन्हें श्रीरामावतार में उन्होंने प्रत्यक्ष जीकर दिखाया। 


आजकल लोग धर्म के मूल अर्थ को भूल गए हैं। अधिकांश लोग धर्म को मात्र कर्मकांड समझने लगे हैं। यह भारी भूल है। धर्म का प्रथम संदेश है- सदैव मर्यादा का पालन करो। पर हम निज स्वार्थ और अहंकार में मर्यादाओं का खूब उल्लंघन करते हैं। जबकि मर्यादा-पालन के बिना धर्म की बात करना ही अर्थहीन है। आज व्यक्ति और समाज के सामने जो समस्याएं उत्पन्न हो रही हैं, उन सबका मूल कारण यही है कि हम मर्यादा का पालन नहीं कर रहे हैं। इसी कारण अशांति, अराजकता और भ्रष्टाचार का सर्वत्र तांडव हो रहा है। जबकि श्रीराम ने सर्वशक्तिसंपन्न और सर्वगुणनिधान होते हुए भी मर्यादा-धर्म का सदा पालन किया। कठिन से कठिन परिस्थिति में भी उन्होंने मर्यादा नहीं छोड़ी। ऐसा विलक्षण उदाहरण अन्यत्र कहीं और नहीं मिलता। यही वजह है कि उन्हें ‘मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम’ कहा जाता है। 

श्रीरामावतार की प्रत्येक लीला अनुकरणीय है। बाल्यकाल से ही श्रीराम ने अपने भाइयों के प्रति आदर्श व्यवहार बनाए रखा। सदैव पहले उनका हित सोचा। श्रीराम ने गुरुकुल में सामान्य छात्र के रूप में शिक्षा ली तथा गुरु को सेवा से सदा संतुष्ट रखा। उन्होंने राजकुमार होने की विशिष्ट सुविधा या छूट नहीं ली। गुरु के आदेश का शब्दश: पालन किया। राजतिलक होने से पूर्व वन-गमन का संकेत मिलते ही तत्क्षण सत्ता को छोड़ने के लिए प्रस्तुत हो गए। पिता को वचन-भंग के धर्मसंकट में नहीं डाला। यद्यपि अयोध्या की जनता उनकी राजगद्दी के लिए उतावली थी, पर उन्होंने अपनी लोकप्रियता और जनादेश की अनदेखी करके पिता के वचन का मान रखा। चित्रकूट में राजकीय वैभव से दूर ऋषि जैसा जीवन जिया। सीता-हरण हो जाने के पश्चात् जब भारी संकट गहराया, तब वे महाबलशाली बाली की मदद से उसका तत्काल समाधान पा सकते थे, पर श्रीराम ने किसी मदांध दुराचारी की सहायता लेना स्वीकार नहीं किया। 
लोकनायक के चरित्र की हर किरण लोक-जीवन को प्रभावित और प्रेरित करती है। इसीलिए श्रीराम ने ‘शार्ट कट’ नहीं अपनाया। बलवान और समर्थ, किंतु स्वेच्छाचारी अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्त्तव्य होता है। इसी कारण श्रीराम ने बलवान किंतु अन्यायी-अधर्मी बाली को छोड़कर दीन-हीन सुग्रीव को अपना मित्र बनाया। वध करने से पूर्व रावण को सीताजी वापस लौटाने का अवसर दिया। अंगद को लंका में भेजा। पर रावण ने श्रीराम की सज्जनता को उनकी कमजोरी समझकर प्रस्ताव ठुकरा दिया। फिर रावण का वध करके पत्नी को उसकी कैद से छुड़ाना अनिवार्य हो गया। रावण की मृत देह के संस्कार में उसके भाई विभीषण लज्जावश रुचि नहीं दिखा पा रहे थे। तब श्रीरामचंद्र जी ने उन्हें समझाते हुए कहा- ‘वैर-विरोध मृत्यु तक ही हुआ करते हैं, तुम भाई के शव का शास्त्रोचित संस्कार करो।’ हारे हुए को अपमानित करना श्रीराम की राजनीति में नहीं था। उनके हृदय की विशालता तब चरम पर पहुंच जाती है, जब चौदह वर्ष का वनवास भोगने के बाद सीता सहित अयोध्या पहुंचने पर उन्होंने सौतेली माता कैकेयी को पूरा आदर दिया। कोई गिला-शिकवा नहीं किया। वे राजगद्दी पर बैठने पर सहायकों सुग्रीव, हनुमान आदि के प्रति कृतज्ञता ज्ञापित करना नहीं भूले। आजकल अक्सर राजनेता सत्ता मिलते ही जनता को भूल जाते हैं, पर श्रीराम राजा बनने के बाद अपनी प्रजा के सुख-दुख को जानने के लिए व्याकुल रहते थे। रामराज्य के राजतंत्र में जनवाणी की उपेक्षा नहीं होती थी। धोबी द्वारा आरोप लगाये जाने पर प्रिय पत्नी सीता को त्यागने का निर्णय सिर्फ राजा राम ही ले सकते थे। आज सत्तारूढ़ जनप्रतिनिधि पद ग्रहण करते ही जनभावना के प्रति उदासीन हो जाते हैं। श्रीराम में हमें आदर्श लोकनायक के सभी गुण दिखाई पड़ते हैं। इसीलिए वे जन-जन के आराध्य बन गए हैं। श्रीराम की जयंती (रामनवमी) के दिन उनके चरित्र का अनुकरण करने का संकल्प लेना चाहिए। उनके समान आदर्श पुरुष, राजा, भाई, पुत्र, शिष्य, योद्धा, तपस्वी, दृढ़-प्रतिज्ञ और संयमी कौन हुआ है? रामावतार का मूल उद्देश्य ही था मर्यादित जीवन का आदर्श बताना। यदि जनता के साथ-साथ राजनेता और अधिकारी भी श्रीराम के आदर्शो को अपनाएंगे, तो भारत में राम-राज्य पुन: लौट आएगा और तब लोकनायक के देश में लोकपाल की भी आवश्यकता नहीं रहेगी।

----------


## mantu007

*बहुत ही अच्छी बात कही आपने ....सबको आज के दिन तो कमसे कम कोई तो शपथ लेकर उसे अपनाना चाहिए +++++*

----------


## komal sharma

अति उत्तम सूत्र +++आजकल लोग धर्म के मूल अर्थ को भूल गए हैं। अधिकांश लोग धर्म को मात्र कर्मकांड समझने लगे हैं। +++

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी अच्छी जानकारी दी है मित्र ,,धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> श्रीरामनवमी पर विशेष
> बलवान और समर्थ अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्तव्य होता है।श्रीराम ने ऐसा ही किया। वे सच्चे लोकनायक हैं। 
> 
> नव का जीवन तभी उन्नत बन सकता है, जब उसके सामने कोई आदर्श हो। बिना आदर्श के बिरले ही ऊंचा स्थान बना सके हैं। दृढ़-निश्चय, कर्मण्यता और आदर्श - ये तीनों मिलकर पुरुष को ‘पुरुषोत्तम’ बना सकते हैं, किंतु आदर्श के बिना दृढ़-संकल्प और कर्मण्यता की शक्ति दिशाहीन हो जाती है। आदर्श के रूप में हम उसी व्यक्तित्व को चुनना चाहते हैं, जिसमें सभी सद्गुण हों। जिसने सदा धर्म का पालन किया हो। तब हमारे हृदय में सहसा मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम श्रीरामचंद्रजी की छवि ही उभरती है। ऐसा इसलिए, क्योंकि श्रीराम तो स्वयं साक्षात् धर्म का ही प्रतिरूप हैं। वाल्मीकि रामायण में लिखा है- ‘रामो विग्रहवान् धर्म: अर्थात श्रीराम धर्म का मूर्तिमान स्वरूप हैं। महर्षि वाल्मीकि ऐसा लिखने के लिए विवश इसलिए हुए, क्योंकि भगवान ने जो उपदेश दिए, उन्हें श्रीरामावतार में उन्होंने प्रत्यक्ष जीकर दिखाया। 
> 
> 
> आजकल लोग धर्म के मूल अर्थ को भूल गए हैं। अधिकांश लोग धर्म को मात्र कर्मकांड समझने लगे हैं। यह भारी भूल है। धर्म का प्रथम संदेश है- सदैव मर्यादा का पालन करो। पर हम निज स्वार्थ और अहंकार में मर्यादाओं का खूब उल्लंघन करते हैं। जबकि मर्यादा-पालन के बिना धर्म की बात करना ही अर्थहीन है। आज व्यक्ति और समाज के सामने जो समस्याएं उत्पन्न हो रही हैं, उन सबका मूल कारण यही है कि हम मर्यादा का पालन नहीं कर रहे हैं। इसी कारण अशांति, अराजकता और भ्रष्टाचार का सर्वत्र तांडव हो रहा है। जबकि श्रीराम ने सर्वशक्तिसंपन्न और सर्वगुणनिधान होते हुए भी मर्यादा-धर्म का सदा पालन किया। कठिन से कठिन परिस्थिति में भी उन्होंने मर्यादा नहीं छोड़ी। ऐसा विलक्षण उदाहरण अन्यत्र कहीं और नहीं मिलता। यही वजह है कि उन्हें ‘मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम’ कहा जाता है। 
> 
> श्रीरामावतार की प्रत्येक लीला अनुकरणीय है। बाल्यकाल से ही श्रीराम ने अपने भाइयों के प्रति आदर्श व्यवहार बनाए रखा। सदैव पहले उनका हित सोचा। श्रीराम ने गुरुकुल में सामान्य छात्र के रूप में शिक्षा ली तथा गुरु को सेवा से सदा संतुष्ट रखा। उन्होंने राजकुमार होने की विशिष्ट सुविधा या छूट नहीं ली। गुरु के आदेश का शब्दश: पालन किया। राजतिलक होने से पूर्व वन-गमन का संकेत मिलते ही तत्क्षण सत्ता को छोड़ने के लिए प्रस्तुत हो गए। पिता को वचन-भंग के धर्मसंकट में नहीं डाला। यद्यपि अयोध्या की जनता उनकी राजगद्दी के लिए उतावली थी, पर उन्होंने अपनी लोकप्रियता और जनादेश की अनदेखी करके पिता के वचन का मान रखा। चित्रकूट में राजकीय वैभव से दूर ऋषि जैसा जीवन जिया। सीता-हरण हो जाने के पश्चात् जब भारी संकट गहराया, तब वे महाबलशाली बाली की मदद से उसका तत्काल समाधान पा सकते थे, पर श्रीराम ने किसी मदांध दुराचारी की सहायता लेना स्वीकार नहीं किया। 
> लोकनायक के चरित्र की हर किरण लोक-जीवन को प्रभावित और प्रेरित करती है। इसीलिए श्रीराम ने ‘शार्ट कट’ नहीं अपनाया। बलवान और समर्थ, किंतु स्वेच्छाचारी अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्त्तव्य होता है। इसी कारण श्रीराम ने बलवान किंतु अन्यायी-अधर्मी बाली को छोड़कर दीन-हीन सुग्रीव को अपना मित्र बनाया। वध करने से पूर्व रावण को सीताजी वापस लौटाने का अवसर दिया। अंगद को लंका में भेजा। पर रावण ने श्रीराम की सज्जनता को उनकी कमजोरी समझकर प्रस्ताव ठुकरा दिया। फिर रावण का वध करके पत्नी को उसकी कैद से छुड़ाना अनिवार्य हो गया। रावण की मृत देह के संस्कार में उसके भाई विभीषण लज्जावश रुचि नहीं दिखा पा रहे थे। तब श्रीरामचंद्र जी ने उन्हें समझाते हुए कहा- ‘वैर-विरोध मृत्यु तक ही हुआ करते हैं, तुम भाई के शव का शास्त्रोचित संस्कार करो।’ हारे हुए को अपमानित करना श्रीराम की राजनीति में नहीं था। उनके हृदय की विशालता तब चरम पर पहुंच जाती है, जब चौदह वर्ष का वनवास भोगने के बाद सीता सहित अयोध्या पहुंचने पर उन्होंने सौतेली माता कैकेयी को पूरा आदर दिया। कोई गिला-शिकवा नहीं किया। वे राजगद्दी पर बैठने पर सहायकों सुग्रीव, हनुमान आदि के प्रति कृतज्ञता ज्ञापित करना नहीं भूले। आजकल अक्सर राजनेता सत्ता मिलते ही जनता को भूल जाते हैं, पर श्रीराम राजा बनने के बाद अपनी प्रजा के सुख-दुख को जानने के लिए व्याकुल रहते थे। रामराज्य के राजतंत्र में जनवाणी की उपेक्षा नहीं होती थी। धोबी द्वारा आरोप लगाये जाने पर प्रिय पत्नी सीता को त्यागने का निर्णय सिर्फ राजा राम ही ले सकते थे। आज सत्तारूढ़ जनप्रतिनिधि पद ग्रहण करते ही जनभावना के प्रति उदासीन हो जाते हैं। श्रीराम में हमें आदर्श लोकनायक के सभी गुण दिखाई पड़ते हैं। इसीलिए वे जन-जन के आराध्य बन गए हैं। श्रीराम की जयंती (रामनवमी) के दिन उनके चरित्र का अनुकरण करने का संकल्प लेना चाहिए। उनके समान आदर्श पुरुष, राजा, भाई, पुत्र, शिष्य, योद्धा, तपस्वी, दृढ़-प्रतिज्ञ और संयमी कौन हुआ है? रामावतार का मूल उद्देश्य ही था मर्यादित जीवन का आदर्श बताना। यदि जनता के साथ-साथ राजनेता और अधिकारी भी श्रीराम के आदर्शो को अपनाएंगे, तो भारत में राम-राज्य पुन: लौट आएगा और तब लोकनायक के देश में लोकपाल की भी आवश्यकता नहीं रहेगी।


*बहुत हि सच्ची बात कही है रेपो तो बनता हि है ++++ स्वीकार कीजिये...*

----------


## I_WANT_FRIEND

धन्यवाद मिञ जो आपने मुझे अपने सुञ के लिऐ आमन्ञित किया

----------


## I_WANT_FRIEND

धन्यवाद मिञ जो आपने मुझे अपने सुञ के लिऐ आमन्ञित किया बहुत अच्छा और बढ़िया सुञ है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> श्रीरामनवमी पर विशेष
> बलवान और समर्थ अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्तव्य होता है।श्रीराम ने ऐसा ही किया। वे सच्चे लोकनायक हैं। 
> 
> नव का जीवन तभी उन्नत बन सकता है, जब उसके सामने कोई आदर्श हो। बिना आदर्श के बिरले ही ऊंचा स्थान बना सके हैं। दृढ़-निश्चय, कर्मण्यता और आदर्श - ये तीनों मिलकर पुरुष को ‘पुरुषोत्तम’ बना सकते हैं, किंतु आदर्श के बिना दृढ़-संकल्प और कर्मण्यता की शक्ति दिशाहीन हो जाती है। आदर्श के रूप में हम उसी व्यक्तित्व को चुनना चाहते हैं, जिसमें सभी सद्गुण हों। जिसने सदा धर्म का पालन किया हो। तब हमारे हृदय में सहसा मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम श्रीरामचंद्रजी की छवि ही उभरती है। ऐसा इसलिए, क्योंकि श्रीराम तो स्वयं साक्षात् धर्म का ही प्रतिरूप हैं। वाल्मीकि रामायण में लिखा है- ‘रामो विग्रहवान् धर्म: अर्थात श्रीराम धर्म का मूर्तिमान स्वरूप हैं। महर्षि वाल्मीकि ऐसा लिखने के लिए विवश इसलिए हुए, क्योंकि भगवान ने जो उपदेश दिए, उन्हें श्रीरामावतार में उन्होंने प्रत्यक्ष जीकर दिखाया। 
> 
> 
> आजकल लोग धर्म के मूल अर्थ को भूल गए हैं। अधिकांश लोग धर्म को मात्र कर्मकांड समझने लगे हैं। यह भारी भूल है। धर्म का प्रथम संदेश है- सदैव मर्यादा का पालन करो। पर हम निज स्वार्थ और अहंकार में मर्यादाओं का खूब उल्लंघन करते हैं। जबकि मर्यादा-पालन के बिना धर्म की बात करना ही अर्थहीन है। आज व्यक्ति और समाज के सामने जो समस्याएं उत्पन्न हो रही हैं, उन सबका मूल कारण यही है कि हम मर्यादा का पालन नहीं कर रहे हैं। इसी कारण अशांति, अराजकता और भ्रष्टाचार का सर्वत्र तांडव हो रहा है। जबकि श्रीराम ने सर्वशक्तिसंपन्न और सर्वगुणनिधान होते हुए भी मर्यादा-धर्म का सदा पालन किया। कठिन से कठिन परिस्थिति में भी उन्होंने मर्यादा नहीं छोड़ी। ऐसा विलक्षण उदाहरण अन्यत्र कहीं और नहीं मिलता। यही वजह है कि उन्हें ‘मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम’ कहा जाता है। 
> 
> श्रीरामावतार की प्रत्येक लीला अनुकरणीय है। बाल्यकाल से ही श्रीराम ने अपने भाइयों के प्रति आदर्श व्यवहार बनाए रखा। सदैव पहले उनका हित सोचा। श्रीराम ने गुरुकुल में सामान्य छात्र के रूप में शिक्षा ली तथा गुरु को सेवा से सदा संतुष्ट रखा। उन्होंने राजकुमार होने की विशिष्ट सुविधा या छूट नहीं ली। गुरु के आदेश का शब्दश: पालन किया। राजतिलक होने से पूर्व वन-गमन का संकेत मिलते ही तत्क्षण सत्ता को छोड़ने के लिए प्रस्तुत हो गए। पिता को वचन-भंग के धर्मसंकट में नहीं डाला। यद्यपि अयोध्या की जनता उनकी राजगद्दी के लिए उतावली थी, पर उन्होंने अपनी लोकप्रियता और जनादेश की अनदेखी करके पिता के वचन का मान रखा। चित्रकूट में राजकीय वैभव से दूर ऋषि जैसा जीवन जिया। सीता-हरण हो जाने के पश्चात् जब भारी संकट गहराया, तब वे महाबलशाली बाली की मदद से उसका तत्काल समाधान पा सकते थे, पर श्रीराम ने किसी मदांध दुराचारी की सहायता लेना स्वीकार नहीं किया। 
> लोकनायक के चरित्र की हर किरण लोक-जीवन को प्रभावित और प्रेरित करती है। इसीलिए श्रीराम ने ‘शार्ट कट’ नहीं अपनाया। बलवान और समर्थ, किंतु स्वेच्छाचारी अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्त्तव्य होता है। इसी कारण श्रीराम ने बलवान किंतु अन्यायी-अधर्मी बाली को छोड़कर दीन-हीन सुग्रीव को अपना मित्र बनाया। वध करने से पूर्व रावण को सीताजी वापस लौटाने का अवसर दिया। अंगद को लंका में भेजा। पर रावण ने श्रीराम की सज्जनता को उनकी कमजोरी समझकर प्रस्ताव ठुकरा दिया। फिर रावण का वध करके पत्नी को उसकी कैद से छुड़ाना अनिवार्य हो गया। रावण की मृत देह के संस्कार में उसके भाई विभीषण लज्जावश रुचि नहीं दिखा पा रहे थे। तब श्रीरामचंद्र जी ने उन्हें समझाते हुए कहा- ‘वैर-विरोध मृत्यु तक ही हुआ करते हैं, तुम भाई के शव का शास्त्रोचित संस्कार करो।’ हारे हुए को अपमानित करना श्रीराम की राजनीति में नहीं था। उनके हृदय की विशालता तब चरम पर पहुंच जाती है, जब चौदह वर्ष का वनवास भोगने के बाद सीता सहित अयोध्या पहुंचने पर उन्होंने सौतेली माता कैकेयी को पूरा आदर दिया। कोई गिला-शिकवा नहीं किया। वे राजगद्दी पर बैठने पर सहायकों सुग्रीव, हनुमान आदि के प्रति कृतज्ञता ज्ञापित करना नहीं भूले। आजकल अक्सर राजनेता सत्ता मिलते ही जनता को भूल जाते हैं, पर श्रीराम राजा बनने के बाद अपनी प्रजा के सुख-दुख को जानने के लिए व्याकुल रहते थे। रामराज्य के राजतंत्र में जनवाणी की उपेक्षा नहीं होती थी। धोबी द्वारा आरोप लगाये जाने पर प्रिय पत्नी सीता को त्यागने का निर्णय सिर्फ राजा राम ही ले सकते थे। आज सत्तारूढ़ जनप्रतिनिधि पद ग्रहण करते ही जनभावना के प्रति उदासीन हो जाते हैं। श्रीराम में हमें आदर्श लोकनायक के सभी गुण दिखाई पड़ते हैं। इसीलिए वे जन-जन के आराध्य बन गए हैं। श्रीराम की जयंती (रामनवमी) के दिन उनके चरित्र का अनुकरण करने का संकल्प लेना चाहिए। उनके समान आदर्श पुरुष, राजा, भाई, पुत्र, शिष्य, योद्धा, तपस्वी, दृढ़-प्रतिज्ञ और संयमी कौन हुआ है? रामावतार का मूल उद्देश्य ही था मर्यादित जीवन का आदर्श बताना। यदि जनता के साथ-साथ राजनेता और अधिकारी भी श्रीराम के आदर्शो को अपनाएंगे, तो भारत में राम-राज्य पुन: लौट आएगा और तब लोकनायक के देश में लोकपाल की भी आवश्यकता नहीं रहेगी।





मित्र आपने मेरे दिल की बात को शब्दो का रूप दे दिया है आपका ........धन्यवाद
और साथ मे सम्मान स्वीकार करे

----------


## I_WANT_FRIEND

धन्यवाद मिञ जो आपने मुझे अपने सुञ के लिऐ आमन्ञित किया बहुत अच्छा और बढ़िया सुञ है

----------


## BP Mishra

> श्रीरामनवमी पर विशेष
> बलवान और समर्थ अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्तव्य होता है।श्रीराम ने ऐसा ही किया। वे सच्चे लोकनायक हैं।


अति उत्तम बात कही है मित्र आपने यह प्रसंग डालकर राम जन्म कथा प्रसंग को विशेष रोचक बना दिया है।

----------


## calvitf

*पवित्र चैत्र का महीना, नवमी तिथि। शुक्ल पक्ष और भगवान का प्रिय अभिजित्* मुहूर्त। दोपहर का समय। न बहुत सर्दी, न धूप (गरमी) के पवित्र समय सब लोकों को शांति देने वाले समय मे प्रभुश्री राम चंद्र जी का अवधपुरी अयोध्या मे जन्म होगा 


मेरी सभी मित्रो से आग्रह है की चैतराम नवमी के दिन इस सूत्र पर आकार श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद ले 

तबतक यहा भजन, कीर्तन ,गीत, कविता और लेख से यह सूत्र गतिमान रहेगा 



*

----------


## groopji

मित्र calvitf जी प्रथम तो आप को बहुत बहुत बधाई जो एक मृतप्राय सूत्र को अपनी लेखनी और इच्छा शक्ति से पुनर्जीवित कर दिया ..... साथ ही आने वाली रामनवमी पर्व को देखते हुए भी अच्छे समय पर किया हुआ अच्छा कार्य है आपको सम्मान

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्र, 

आपका ये प्रयास सरहनीय है। लेकिन कभी कभी मैं सोचता हूँ की क्या वाकई राम इतने ही महान थे जितना की रामायण मे दिखाया गया। अगर गहराई मे जा कर देखे तो श्री राम मे भी कुछ मानवोचित अवगुण दिखाई देते है। जैसे की 
1: सीता की अग्नि परीक्षा - क्या एक व्यक्ति  को दूसरे व्यक्ति की परीक्षा लेने का अधिकार है। अब कहा कुछ भी जाए चाहे इसे लीला कहा जाए या कुछ और लेकिन हुआ तो गलत ही। 
2: विभीषण को अपनी तरफ मिलाना - क्या भाई को भाई के खिलाफ इस्तेमाल करना जायज था । - तर्क कुछ भी हो सकता है - लेकिन गलत तो हुआ। 
3: शूर्पनखा का अंग भंग - क्या नाक काटना ही एक मात्र विकल्प था लक्ष्मण जी के पास - और क्या श्री राम का इसमे मौन सहमति नहीं थी। 
4: राज्य विस्तार - क्या श्री राम का अश्वमेघ यज्ञ वास्तव मे आस पास के सभी राजाओं की सत्ता को अपने अधीन करना नहीं है। कोई क्यों अपनी स्वाधीनता किसी दूसरे को दे। लेकिन अगर विरोध मे श्री राम हो तो सबको स्वीकार करना पड़ता है। विभीषण को भी राज्य अयोध्या के एक उपनिवेश  के रूप मे चलाना पड़ा न की एक स्वाधीन राष्ट्र के रूप मे। 
5: बाली और सुग्रीव - यहाँ भी देखिये छल से ही विजय है। 
6: सीता माता को देश निकाला - एक आछेप पर एक गर्भ वती स्त्री को हिंसक जानवरो के रहमो करम पर जंगल मे छोड़ देना मुझे तो न्याय नहीं लगता। 
7: पूरा इतिहास इस बारे मे चुप है की भरत , लक्ष्मण और शत्रुघन की आगे की पीढ़ी का क्या हुआ। सिर्फ लव और कुश के बारे मे पता चलता है। 

अगर हम श्री राम को मर्यादा पुरुष मानते है और राम राज्य की कामना करते है तो क्या हम आस पास के सभी देशो तक अपने राज्य को फैलाने की बात तो नहीं सोच रहे। कहीं एक को न्याय देने के लिए दूसरे के साथ अन्याय तो नहीं कर रहे। गांधी जी की छाया के नीचे उनके बच्चे कभी पनप नहीं पाये। कुछ ऐसे नेता तो हम नहीं मांग रहे। 

आज नवरात्रो मे ये सवाल मुझे मथ रहे है। एक दैवीय शक्ति के रूप मे श्री राम मुझे स्वेकार है लेकिन एक मानव के रूप मे मै उनका अनुयाई नहीं हो सकता।  मित्रो मुझे माफ करना अगर मैंने किसी का दिल दुखाया हो।

ऐसे अनेक प्रसंग है जो कभी कभी मन को विचलित करते है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र, 
> 
> आपका ये प्रयास सरहनीय है। लेकिन कभी कभी मैं सोचता हूँ की क्या वाकई राम इतने ही महान थे जितना की रामायण मे दिखाया गया। अगर गहराई मे जा कर देखे तो श्री राम मे भी कुछ मानवोचित अवगुण दिखाई देते है। जैसे की 
> 1: सीता की अग्नि परीक्षा - क्या एक व्यक्ति  को दूसरे व्यक्ति की परीक्षा लेने का अधिकार है। अब कहा कुछ भी जाए चाहे इसे लीला कहा जाए या कुछ और लेकिन हुआ तो गलत ही। 
> 2: विभीषण को अपनी तरफ मिलाना - क्या भाई को भाई के खिलाफ इस्तेमाल करना जायज था । - तर्क कुछ भी हो सकता है - लेकिन गलत तो हुआ। 
> 3: शूर्पनखा का अंग भंग - क्या नाक काटना ही एक मात्र विकल्प था लक्ष्मण जी के पास - और क्या श्री राम का इसमे मौन सहमति नहीं थी। 
> 4: राज्य विस्तार - क्या श्री राम का अश्वमेघ यज्ञ वास्तव मे आस पास के सभी राजाओं की सत्ता को अपने अधीन करना नहीं है। कोई क्यों अपनी स्वाधीनता किसी दूसरे को दे। लेकिन अगर विरोध मे श्री राम हो तो सबको स्वीकार करना पड़ता है। विभीषण को भी राज्य अयोध्या के एक उपनिवेश  के रूप मे चलाना पड़ा न की एक स्वाधीन राष्ट्र के रूप मे। 
> 5: बाली और सुग्रीव - यहाँ भी देखिये छल से ही विजय है। 
> 6: सीता माता को देश निकाला - एक आछेप पर एक गर्भ वती स्त्री को हिंसक जानवरो के रहमो करम पर जंगल मे छोड़ देना मुझे तो न्याय नहीं लगता। 
> ...


मित्र कल से आज आपके विचारोमे कितनी भिन्नता आ गयी है... मैं कहाँ कल आपका मुरीद बन गया था और आज अपने यह क्या लिख डाला .. कोई बात नही मेरी जो अल्प बुद्धि में आ रहा है उसके अनुसार मैं अपने विचार आप सब के समक्ष रख रहा हूँ और आपके ही प्रश्नों  को क्रमानुसार उत्तर दे रहा हूँ , सभी बुद्धिजीवियों का स्वागत है. कोई बात गलत लगे तो बहस न करके आप अपने विचारों से अवगत भी कराए.
१.कोई अग्नि प्ररीक्षा नही थी अग्नि  देव के आरक्षण  में प्रभु जी ने मईया को सोंप दिया था. और एक माता सीता का प्रतिबिम्ब को ही हर कर रावन ले गया था उसी से सब कार्य करवाए और अंत में रावन संहार के बाद अग्नि देव जी से प्रतिबिम्ब देकर मैय्या जी को वापस ले लिया था.

अभी और लिख रहा हूँ.....

जब बहु काल करिये सतसंगा ; तबहीं होई सब संशय भंगा........ यह मैं इसी सूत्र में पूर्व भी लिख चुका हूँ..... कृपया अन्यथा न लें.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मित्र कल से आज आपके विचारोमे कितनी भिन्नता आ गयी है... मैं कहाँ कल आपका मुरीद बन गया था और आज अपने यह क्या लिख डाला .. कोई बात नही मेरी जो अल्प बुद्धि में आ रहा है उसके अनुसार मैं अपने विचार आप सब के समक्ष रख रहा हूँ और आपके ही प्रश्नों  को क्रमानुसार उत्तर दे रहा हूँ , सभी बुद्धिजीवियों का स्वागत है. कोई बात गलत लगे तो बहस न करके आप अपने विचारों से अवगत भी कराए.
> १.कोई अग्नि प्ररीक्षा नही थी अग्नि  देव के आरक्षण  में प्रभु जी ने मईया को सोंप दिया था. और एक माता सीता का प्रतिबिम्ब को ही हर कर रावन ले गया था उसी से सब कार्य करवाए और अंत में रावन संहार के बाद अग्नि देव जी से प्रतिबिम्ब देकर मैय्या जी को वापस ले लिया था.
> 
> अभी और लिख रहा हूँ.....
> 
> जब बहु काल करिये सतसंगा ; तबहीं होई सब संशय भंगा........ यह मैं इसी सूत्र में पूर्व भी लिख चुका हूँ..... कृपया अन्यथा न लें.


जी ये प्रसंग मुझे मालूम नहीं था..... इसी वजह से यहाँ लिखा ताकि संशय दूर हो और मन पूर्ण रूप से भगवान की भक्ति मे लगे।  वरना तो लोग बताते है नहीं बस डांटना शुरू कर देते है। आपका धन्यवाद....... आप मेरे लिए प्रयास कर रहे है।

----------


## Badtameez

उपदेशों का पालन करना ही सबसे बङी सफलता है। अधिकतर लोग उपदेश अधिक देते हैं, किन्तु उस उपदेश का पालन वो स्वयं 1% भी नहीं करते। इस प्रकार के लोग प्राय: हमारे आस-पास देखने को मिल जाते हैं। तो यही कहूँगा कि उपदेश देने वाला व्यक्ति यदि उस उपदेश का पालन भी करे तो इसी में उसका और उसके देश का तथा सम्पूर्ण प्राणी जगत का कल्याण है।
उपर जो धवल जी ने बात कही है, वो बहुत ही सुन्दर है। इसके लिए      
जय श्री राम ..........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी ये प्रसंग मुझे मालूम नहीं था..... इसी वजह से यहाँ लिखा ताकि संशय दूर हो और मन पूर्ण रूप से भगवान की भक्ति मे लगे।  वरना तो लोग बताते है नहीं बस डांटना शुरू कर देते है। आपका धन्यवाद....... आप मेरे लिए प्रयास कर रहे है।


जब बहु काल करिये सतसंगा ; तबहीं होई सब संशय भंगा.
मेरे छोटे भाई जी यह शब्द मेरे नही संत तुलसी दास जी ने रामायण में लिखे हैं जिन्हें मैंने अभी पिछले पेज में लिखा था ....एक दो बार पढ़ने से या सत्संग में जाने से नही....... बहुकाल .....
आशा करता हूँ आप जैसे बुद्धिजीवी सरलता से समझ गए होंगे.

----------


## Kamal Ji

[QUOTE=fakeidfornonsense;1047469]मित्र, 

आपका ये प्रयास सरहनीय है। लेकिन कभी कभी मैं सोचता हूँ की क्या वाकई राम इतने ही महान थे जितना की रामायण मे दिखाया गया। अगर गहराई मे जा कर देखे तो श्री राम मे भी कुछ मानवोचित अवगुण दिखाई देते है। जैसे की 
1: सीता की अग्नि परीक्षा - क्या एक व्यक्ति  को दूसरे व्यक्ति की परीक्षा लेने का अधिकार है। अब कहा कुछ भी जाए चाहे इसे लीला कहा जाए या कुछ और लेकिन हुआ तो गलत ही। 
2: विभीषण को अपनी तरफ मिलाना - क्या भाई को भाई के खिलाफ इस्तेमाल करना जायज था । - तर्क कुछ भी हो सकता है - लेकिन गलत तो हुआ। 
3: शूर्पनखा का अंग भंग - क्या नाक काटना ही एक मात्र विकल्प था लक्ष्मण जी के पास - और क्या श्री राम का इसमे मौन सहमति नहीं थी.[QUOTE=fakeidfornonsense;1047469] 


श्रीराम जय राम जय जय राम.
अब आते हैं प्रश्न नम्बर दो और चार  पर. कियोंकि दोनों के उत्तर इसी में आ रहे हैं.
२,४. विभीष्ण जी को अपनी तरफ नही मिलाया, न ही राज्य का विस्तार किया.........अब यह बातें ध्यान देने योग्य हैं.... प्रथम तो आप सब कि नजर में रावन ने लत मार कर विभीषण को देश निकला दे दिया था तो वह कहाँ जाता ? प्रभु की शरण में तो वह प्रभु जी की शरण में गया तो प्रभु जी उस समय कहा कि मेरे दर्शन अमोल हैं जो जीव दर्शन करता है उसे फल की प्रप्ति होती है.. तो विभीषण जी प्रभु जीके पास जाते समय यह  यह सोच रहे थे .... जैसे , बाली का संहार कर किश्कंधा का राज्य सुग्रीव को दे दिया शायद ऐसे ही रावन का संहार कर प्रभु जी लंका का राज्य मुझे दे दें.....घट घट कि जानने वाला विभीषण जी के मन में जो घट रहा था कया वह मेरे ठाकुर जी कियों जानते. तो उसी समय समुन्द्र का जल जिसमे सभी नदियों का वास होता है उस से विभीषन जी का जलाभिषेक किया और समुन्द्र कि रेत से ही उनका राज तिलक कर दिया.

अभी और लिख रहा हूँ.......

अब कहाँ राज्य के विस्तार कि बात रह गयी ? जबकी सुग्रीव जी और विभीषण जी को उनका राज्य दे दिया हो तो , और कैसे आप कहेंगे  कि विभीषण को अपनी तरफ मिलाया?

श्रीराम जय राम जय जय राम.

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज आचार्य और कमल जी के बीच हुए तर्क को पढ़कर अच्छा लगा, जाना कि क्या सभी प्रभु श्री राम को उत्तम पुरुष के रूप में देखते हैं?

----------


## calvitf

*यहा पर सुनीता जी के  कहे बचन चरितार्थ हो रहे है 
*
*-बिनु सत्संग न हरिकथा तेहि बिनु मोह न भाग !
मोह गए बिनु राम पद होई न दृढ अनुराग !!

सत्संगति से ही हरी कथा सरवन करने को मिलती है ! और हरी कथा सुन ने से मोह भाग जाता है और मोह भाग जाने पर स्वयं मेरे श्री राम जी दर्शन देते है !
जो रामनवमी को शिशु रूप मे देगे //*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आज आचार्य और कमल जी के बीच हुए तर्क को पढ़कर अच्छा लगा, जाना कि क्या सभी प्रभु श्री राम को उत्तम पुरुष के रूप में देखते हैं?


जाकी रही भावना जैसी ; प्रभु मूरत देखि तिम्हीं तैसी.......मित्र परभी जी को जो भी जिस रूप में भजता है उसी रूप में वह कृपालु दर्शन देते हैं ... अब वह उत्तम पुरुष के रूप में धयाये या मर्यादा  पुरुषोतम के रूप में , सखा भी बन जाते हैं ( श्रृंग बेर पुर के राजा, सुदामा जी कि तरह) बेटा भी बन जाते हैं जटायु  जी एवं माता भीलनी जी के  आदि आदि.....

----------


## Sameerchand

*"मानो तो जग मिले, ना मानो तो पानी"....यह कहावत याद आ रही हैं मित्रों. सबसे पहले बात आती हैं श्रधा.. हम में से कोई नहीं जानता की भगवान् कौन हैं, कहा रहते हैं.. लेकिन फिर भी हम उन्हें मानते हैं, पूजते हैं, कठिन समयों में उनको याद करते हैं, मंदिर जाते हैं. मैं तो बहुत कम मौको पर मंदिर जाता हूँ, पूजा घर में ही कर लेता हूँ....क्युकी मैं जानता हूँ की भगवान् मेरे साथ हैं..
*
*फेक जी, यहाँ मैं आपसे एक बात कहना चाहूँगा की अगर आपको भगवान् में श्रधा हैं, विश्वाश हैं तो मानिये अन्यथा ना मानिये....कम से कम भगवान् के ऊपर तो कोई बुद्धिजीवी विश्लेषण ना होनी चाहिए..जिसे विश्वाश हैं, श्रधा हैं माने अन्यथा उसकी मर्जी..*

*भगवान् तो भगवान् हैं. जो कुछ भी रामायण में हुआ, वो तो उनका रचा हुआ था..रावन के अत्याचार से इस लोक को मुक्ति दिलाने के लिए..उन्होंने अगर छल भी किया तो इस लोक को पापियों से बचाने के लिए. अब आपलोग बताइये, अगर किसी के भलाई के लिए झूठ बोला जाये तो क्या गलत हैं....*

----------


## Badtameez

> *"मानो तो जग मिले, ना मानो तो पानी"....यह कहावत याद आ रही हैं मित्रों. सबसे पहले बात आती हैं श्रधा.. हम में से कोई नहीं जानता की भगवान् कौन हैं, कहा रहते हैं.. लेकिन फिर भी हम उन्हें मानते हैं, पूजते हैं, कठिन समयों में उनको याद करते हैं, मंदिर जाते हैं. मैं तो बहुत कम मौको पर मंदिर जाता हूँ, पूजा घर में ही कर लेता हूँ....क्युकी मैं जानता हूँ की भगवान् मेरे साथ हैं..
> *
> *फेक जी, यहाँ मैं आपसे एक बात कहना चाहूँगा की अगर आपको भगवान् में श्रधा हैं, विश्वाश हैं तो मानिये अन्यथा ना मानिये....कम से कम भगवान् के ऊपर तो कोई बुद्धिजीवी विश्लेषण ना होनी चाहिए..जिसे विश्वाश हैं, श्रधा हैं माने अन्यथा उसकी मर्जी..*
> 
> *भगवान् तो भगवान् हैं. जो कुछ भी रामायण में हुआ, वो तो उनका रचा हुआ था..रावन के अत्याचार से इस लोक को मुक्ति दिलाने के लिए..उन्होंने अगर छल भी किया तो इस लोक को पापियों से बचाने के लिए. अब आपलोग बताइये, अगर किसी के भलाई के लिए झूठ बोला जाये तो क्या गलत हैं....*


भई बात सही आपने। बहुत अच्छी चर्चा चल रही है।
धवल जी, आचार्य जी, कमल जी, बेन भाई, 
समीर भाई सभी को धन्यवाद!
 जय सिया राम !

----------


## adityaa

यहाँ पर आकार अच्छा लगा आपकी बातोंसे मेरा ज्ञान बढ़ा

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *यहा पर सुनीता जी के  कहे बचन चरितार्थ हो रहे है 
> *
> *-बिनु सत्संग न हरिकथा तेहि बिनु मोह न भाग !
> मोह गए बिनु राम पद होई न दृढ अनुराग !!
> 
> सत्संगति से ही हरी कथा सरवन करने को मिलती है ! और हरी कथा सुन ने से मोह भाग जाता है और मोह भाग जाने पर स्वयं मेरे श्री राम जी दर्शन देते है !
> जो रामनवमी को शिशु रूप मे देगे //*


श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम......

यहाँ इस सूत्र में भाग लेने वाले यह न सोचे कि हमिस समय वयस्क फोरम में है... हैं तो अपने शरीर से....मन से तो हरि चरणों में हैं. मनसा स्मरामि मन से उस प्रभु जी का चिंतन, मनन एवं सत्संग कर रहे हैं.

एक दृष्टांत देता हूँ.......
दो मित्र थे और वह एक रात को इकठ्ठे हुए एक कहता है कि मैं माँ भगवती के जागरण में जा रहा हूँ और दूसरा उसको कहता है मैं  फिल्म देखने ज आरहा हूँ जागरण जाने वाला अपने मित्र को जागरण में जाने के लिए प्रेरित करता है और फिल्म जाने वाला उसे फिल्म ले जाने के लिए कहता है दोनों के मन में जो था वही पर चले जाते हैं अर्थात... जागरण में जाने वाला जागरण और फिल्म जाने वाला फिल्म.
अब दोनों की मनोदशा देखें... फिल्म देखते हुए एक मित्र सोचता है कि मैं जागरण में जाता तो माता कि भेटें , भजन कीर्तन आदि सुनता माता के जयकारे लगाता, और दूसरा मित्र सोचता है कि मैं कहाँ आ गया ... फिल्म जाता तो हिरोइन के लटके झटके आदि देखता .... देव योग से उसी जगह भूकम्प  आ गया काफी विनाश हुआ... दोनों का प्राणांत हो गया .. धर्मराज जी के द्वार पहुंचे..... जागरण  जाने वाले को नर्क अद्द्योगति और फिल्म जाने वाले को स्वर्ग यानि कि सद्गति.... कियों कि वह मन  से जहां थे उसी के अनुसार गति मिली.

सो हम इस समय कीर्तन में सत्संग में बैठे हुए  कीर्तन सुन व पढ़ रहे हैं.

श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम......

----------


## Badtameez

आते रहिए आदित्य जी!
जब भी आपसे कुछ कहता हूँ प्रविष्टि बराबर या आस-पास कि दिखती है।5926
 5927

----------


## Badtameez

> श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम......
> 
> यहाँ इस सूत्र में भाग लेने वाले यह न सोचे कि हमिस समय वयस्क फोरम में है... हैं तो अपने शरीर से....मन से तो हरि चरणों में हैं. मनसा स्मरामि मन से उस प्रभु जी का चिंतन मनन एवं सत्संग कर रहे हैं.
> 
> एक दृष्टांत देता हूँ.......
> दो मित्र थे और वह एक रत को इकठ्ठे हुए एक कहता है कि मैं माँ भगवती के जागरण में जा रहा हूँ और दूसरा उसको कहता है मैं  फिल्म देखने ज आरहा हूँ जागरण जाने वाला अपने मित्र को जागरण में जाने के लिए प्रेरित करता है और फिल्म जाने वाला उसे फिल्म ले जाने के लिए कहता है दोनों के मन में जो था वही पर चले जाते हैं अर्थात... जागरण में जाने वाला जागरण और फिल्म जाने वाला फिल्म.
> अब डोमो की मनोदशा देखें... फिल्म देखते हुए एक मित्र सोचता है कि मैं जागरण में जाता तो माता कि भेटें , भजन कीर्तन आदि सुनता माता के जैकारे लगाता. और दूसरा मित्र सोचता है कि मैं कहाँ आ गया ... फिल्म जाता तो हिरोइन के लटके झटके आदि देखता .... देव योग से उसी जगु नुकंप आ गया काफी विनाश हुआ... दोनों का प्राणांत हो गया .. धर्मराज जी के द्वार पहुंचे..... जागरण  जाने वाले को नर्क और फिल्म जाने वाले को स्वर्ग यानि कि सद्गति.... कियों कि वह मन  से जहां थे उसी के अनुसार गति मिली.
> 
> सो हम इस समय कीर्तन में सत्संग में बैठे हुए  कीर्तन सुन व पढ़ रहे हैं.
> ...


वाह-वाह बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक कथा है। इससे यही पता चलता है कि भक्ति मन से होती है तन से नहीं।

----------


## adityaa

> आते रहिए आदित्य जी!
> जब भी आपसे कुछ कहता हूँ प्रविष्टि बराबर या आस-पास कि दिखती है।5926
>  5927


हे हे हे कोई बात नहीं मित्र चाहे आपकी ज्यादा हो या हमारी क्या फरक पडता है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> वाह-वाह बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक कथा है। इससे यही पता चलता है कि भक्ति मन से होती है तन से नहीं।


  भाई रूखे कभी मिलोगे तो इन्ही बातों को छेड़ देना..........बस ....बाकी बातें बाद में .....

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*महाराज दशरथ क़े पुत्र मर्यादा पुरषोत्तम श्री राम का आविर्भाव एक ऐसे समय में हुआ था जब भारत क़े आर्यावर्त और जम्बू द्वीप खंडों में विभिन्न छोटे छोटे राज्य परस्पर संघर्षरत थे और महा साम्राज्यवादी रावण सम्पूर्ण विश्व में एक छत्र वर्चस्व स्थापित करने को लालायित था.जैसाकि पाश्चात्य इतिहासकारों ने कुप्रचारित किया है कि रावण द्रविड़ संस्कृति का वाहक था वह सर्वथा गलत है.वस्तुतः रावण वेदों का प्रकांड पंडित और आर्य संस्कृति का ध्वजा वाहक था और प्रवासी आर्यों का सिरमौर भी इसलिए वह अपने को रक्षस कहता था.रक्ष धातु का अर्थ है रक्षा और रक्षस का अभिप्राय हुआ आर्य सभ्यता और संस्कृत की  रक्षा करने वाला.कालांतर में यही रक्षस अपभ्रंश होकर राक्षस कहा जाने लगा.
त्रिवृष्टि  (वर्तमान   तिब्बत) से आर्ष-आर्य श्रेष्ठ संस्कृति का उद्भव व विकास हुआ और उत्तर भारत में विंध्यांचल तक क़े क्षेत्रों में फ़ैल गयी जिस कारण इस क्षेत्र को आर्यावर्त कहा जाने लगा.दक्षिण भारत का त्रिभुजाकार क्षेत्र जो जम्बू द्वीप कहलाता था समुद्र क़े पटाव से और प्राकृतिक परिवर्तनों क़े आधार पर आर्यावर्त से जुड़ गया और यहाँ भी आर्य संस्कृति का प्रचार एवं विकास हो गया.इस प्रकार सम्पूर्ण भारत को आर्य बनाने क़े बाद आर्य मनीषियों क़े प्रचारक दल विदेशो में भी आर्य सभ्यता और संस्कृति का प्रसार करने हेतु भेजे गये.कामरूप आसाम स्वर्ण देश (बर्मा या म्यांमार ) होते हुए साईबेरिया -अलास्का मार्ग से मय और तक्षक ऋषि क़े नेतृत्व में उत्तर पूर्व से एक दल गया.तक्षक ऋषि ने जहाँ पड़ाव डाला वह स्थान आज भी उनके नाम पर टेक्सास कहलाता है,यहीं पूर्व अमरीकी राष्ट्रपति जान ऍफ़.कैनेडी की ह्त्या की गयी थी. मय ऋषि अपने दल क़े साथ दक्षिण अमरीका क़े उस क्षेत्र में रुके जो आज भी मैक्सिको कहलाता है.पश्चिम क्षेत्र से गये ऋषियों का पहला पड़ाव  आर्यनगर ऐर्यान वर्तमान ईरान था.(ईरान का अपदस्थ शाह तक स्वयं को आर्यमेहर रजा पहलवी लिखा करता था.जो उसके पूर्वजों क़े आर्य होने का संकेत है.)यह दल मैसोपोटामिया (ईराक )होते हुए यूरोप में जर्मन तक पहुंचा.(एडोल्फ हिटलर तो स्वयं को शुद्ध आर्य कहा करता था और यूरोपीय इतिहासकारों ने मध्य एशिया अथवा जर्मन को ही आर्यों का उद्भव प्रदेश बता कर हमारे देश को विकृत इतिहास परोस दिया है) दक्षिण प्रदेश से पुलस्त्य मुनि क़े नेतृत्व में गया आर्य दल उस क्षेत्र में जा पहुंचा जो आज आस्ट्रेलिया कहलाता है.इनके पुत्र विश्र्वा मुनि में राजनीतिक महत्वाकांक्षाएं जाग उठीं और उन्होंने वहां शासन स्थापित कर लिया.उनके तीन पुत्र थे-कुबेर,रावण,और विभीषण.रावण ने विभीषण को मिलाकर सत्ता पर अधिकार करके कुबेर को भगा दिया जो प्रयाग क़े भारद्वाज मुनि (जो उसके नाना थे)क़े पास पहुंचा.भारद्वाज मुनि ने कुबेर को स्वर्ग लोक  (वर्तमान हिमाचल प्रदेश) का शासक बना दिया.रावण ने व्यापारिक साम्राज्य फैलाते हुए वर्तमान लंका प्रदेश पर अधिकार कर लिया और सत्ता का केंद्र इसे ही बना दिया.(विश्व व्यापार हेतु यह क्षेत्र उत्तम सफलता का है और इसी कारण अमरीका ने डियागोगर्शिया में अपना सैन्य अड्डा कायाम किया है) यहाँ क़े शासक सोमाली को भगा दिया गया जो आस्ट्रेलया क़े पास पड़े उस निर्जन प्रदेश में बस गया जो अब उसी क़े नाम पर सोमाली लैंड कहा जाता है.छः माह क़े लम्बे संघर्ष क़े बाद रावण ने वानर-प्रदेश (आंध्र) क़े शासक बाली से यह फ्रेंडली एलायंस किया कि एक दूसरे पर आक्रमण होने की दशा में वे परस्पर सहयोग करेंगे और उसने दक्षिण भारत से हो कर सीढी बना कर स्वर्ग लोक (हिमाचल) पहुँचने का विचार त्याग दिया,अब रावण ने कुबेर को पकड़ने हेतु कांधार क्षेत्र से आर्यावर्त में घुसने का प्रयास किया और यहाँ भीषण देवासुर संग्राम चले.हमारे आर्य ऋषि मुनियों ने परस्पर संघर्षरत आर्य राज्यों क़े एकीकरण व सहयोग का बीड़ा उठाया और उसमे उन्हें सफलता भी मिली.अयोध्या क़े शासक दशरथ भी इस संग्राम में पहुंचे और कैकेय प्रदेश की राजकुमारी कैकयी से उनका विवाह सम्पन्न कराकर आर्य ऋषियों ने दो आर्य राज्यों को रिश्तों क़े सूत्र में बाँध दिया.जनक मिथिला क़े शासक थे और उनका भी दशरथ से शत्रुत्व था जिसे उनकी पुत्री सीता से दशरथ पुत्र राम का विवाह कराकर दूर किया गया.आर्यावर्त को एकीकरण क़े सूत्र में पिरोकर दक्षिण को भी मिलाने हेतु ऋषि योजना क़े अनुकूल राष्ट्रवादी कैकेयी क़े माध्यम से राम को वनवास दिलाया गया.इस वनवास काल का प्रयोग श्री राम ने जम्बू द्वीप क़े आर्यों को उत्तर भारत क़े आर्यावर्त से जोड़ने का कार्य किया.एक बाधा सिर्फ बाली की रह गयी जिसका रावण से पूर्व में ही फ्रेंडली एलायंस हो चुका था.श्री राम ने कूटनीति (DIPLOMACY) का सहारा ले कर बाली क़े भाई सुग्रीव को अपनी ओर मिलाया और छिपकर बाली का वध कर दिया.(यदि घोषित युद्ध होता तो रावण बाली की मदद को आ जाता और तब संघर्ष भारत भू पर ही होता).सुग्रीव को किष्किन्धा का शासक बना कर उसके विरूद्ध बाली पुत्र अंगद की संभावित बगावत को टालने हेतु बाली की विधवा तारामती (जो सुषेन वैद्य की पुत्री और विदुषी थी) से करा दिया जो की नियोग की वैदिक पद्दति क़े सर्वथा अनुकूल था और देवर से भाभी का विवाह कराकर श्री राम ने कोई अनर्थ नहीं किया था बल्कि आर्य संस्कृति का ही निर्वहन किया था.इसके बाद रावण क़े भाई विभीषण को श्री  हनुमान की मदद से मिलाकर और लंका की फ़ौज व खजाना ध्वस्त करने क़े बाद लंका पर चढ़ाई की.रावण क़े संहार क़े साथ साम्राज्यवाद का उन्मूलन किया और यहाँ भी विभीषण को सत्ता सौपने क़े उपरान्त रावण की विधवा मंदोदरी से विभीषण का विवाह नियोग पद्दति से करा दिया.श्री राम ने एक सफल कूटनीतिक प्रयोग करते  हुए भारत भूमि को साम्राज्यवाद क़े चंगुल से  भी मुक्ति दिलाई तथा सम्पूर्ण भारत का एकीकरण किया इसीलिए आज नौ लाख वर्षों बाद भी वह हमारे देश में पूजनीय हैं,वन्दनीय हैं,स्तुत्य हैं और उनका जीवन अनुकरणीय है.प्रत्येक राष्ट्रवादी को श्री राम का चरित्र अपनाना चाहिए.*

*मेरी इस प्रविष्टि से आप लोग समझ गए होंगे कि किस प्रकार की क्रांति विश्व में होने जा रही है 
समय अपने आप को दोहराता है ..........
*

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही बढिया चाचा जी ने जानकारी उपलब्ध कराई। उसी लेख में कहा गया है-
''उनके तीन पुत्र थे-कुबेर,रावण,और विभीषण.''
एक जिज्ञासा है- 
कुम्भकरण किसका पुत्र था?

----------


## SUNIL1107

> श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम......
> 
> यहाँ इस सूत्र में भाग लेने वाले यह न सोचे कि हमिस समय वयस्क फोरम में है... हैं तो अपने शरीर से....मन से तो हरि चरणों में हैं. मनसा स्मरामि मन से उस प्रभु जी का चिंतन, मनन एवं सत्संग कर रहे हैं.
> 
> एक दृष्टांत देता हूँ.......
> दो मित्र थे और वह एक रात को इकठ्ठे हुए एक कहता है कि मैं माँ भगवती के जागरण में जा रहा हूँ और दूसरा उसको कहता है मैं  फिल्म देखने ज आरहा हूँ जागरण जाने वाला अपने मित्र को जागरण में जाने के लिए प्रेरित करता है और फिल्म जाने वाला उसे फिल्म ले जाने के लिए कहता है दोनों के मन में जो था वही पर चले जाते हैं अर्थात... जागरण में जाने वाला जागरण और फिल्म जाने वाला फिल्म.
> अब दोनों की मनोदशा देखें... फिल्म देखते हुए एक मित्र सोचता है कि मैं जागरण में जाता तो माता कि भेटें , भजन कीर्तन आदि सुनता माता के जयकारे लगाता, और दूसरा मित्र सोचता है कि मैं कहाँ आ गया ... फिल्म जाता तो हिरोइन के लटके झटके आदि देखता .... देव योग से उसी जगह भूकम्प  आ गया काफी विनाश हुआ... दोनों का प्राणांत हो गया .. धर्मराज जी के द्वार पहुंचे..... जागरण  जाने वाले को नर्क अद्द्योगति और फिल्म जाने वाले को स्वर्ग यानि कि सद्गति.... कियों कि वह मन  से जहां थे उसी के अनुसार गति मिली.
> 
> सो हम इस समय कीर्तन में सत्संग में बैठे हुए  कीर्तन सुन व पढ़ रहे हैं.
> ...


 

कितना सुन्दर और ज्ञानवर्धक दृष्टान्त दिया मन प्रसन्न हो गया !  यही प्रसंग एक जगह भागवत जी में भी आया है !

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *महाराज दशरथ क़े पुत्र मर्यादा पुरषोत्तम श्री राम का आविर्भाव एक ऐसे समय में हुआ था जब भारत क़े आर्यावर्त और जम्बू द्वीप खंडों में विभिन्न छोटे छोटे राज्य परस्पर संघर्षरत थे और महा साम्राज्यवादी रावण सम्पूर्ण विश्व में एक छत्र वर्चस्व स्थापित करने को लालायित था.जैसाकि पाश्चात्य इतिहासकारों ने कुप्रचारित किया है कि रावण द्रविड़ संस्कृति का वाहक था वह सर्वथा गलत है.वस्तुतः रावण वेदों का प्रकांड पंडित और आर्य संस्कृति का ध्वजा वाहक था और प्रवासी आर्यों का सिरमौर भी इसलिए वह अपने को रक्षस कहता था.रक्ष धातु का अर्थ है रक्षा और रक्षस का अभिप्राय हुआ आर्य सभ्यता और संस्कृत की  रक्षा करने वाला.कालांतर में यही रक्षस अपभ्रंश होकर राक्षस कहा जाने लगा.
> त्रिवृष्टि  (वर्तमान   तिब्बत) से आर्ष-आर्य श्रेष्ठ संस्कृति का उद्भव व विकास हुआ और उत्तर भारत में विंध्यांचल तक क़े क्षेत्रों में फ़ैल गयी जिस कारण इस क्षेत्र को आर्यावर्त कहा जाने लगा.दक्षिण भारत का त्रिभुजाकार क्षेत्र जो जम्बू द्वीप कहलाता था समुद्र क़े पटाव से और प्राकृतिक परिवर्तनों क़े आधार पर आर्यावर्त से जुड़ गया और यहाँ भी आर्य संस्कृति का प्रचार एवं विकास हो गया.इस प्रकार सम्पूर्ण भारत को आर्य बनाने क़े बाद आर्य मनीषियों क़े प्रचारक दल विदेशो में भी आर्य सभ्यता और संस्कृति का प्रसार करने हेतु भेजे गये.कामरूप आसाम स्वर्ण देश (बर्मा या म्यांमार ) होते हुए साईबेरिया -अलास्का मार्ग से मय और तक्षक ऋषि क़े नेतृत्व में उत्तर पूर्व से एक दल गया.तक्षक ऋषि ने जहाँ पड़ाव डाला वह स्थान आज भी उनके नाम पर टेक्सास कहलाता है,यहीं पूर्व अमरीकी राष्ट्रपति जान ऍफ़.कैनेडी की ह्त्या की गयी थी. मय ऋषि अपने दल क़े साथ दक्षिण अमरीका क़े उस क्षेत्र में रुके जो आज भी मैक्सिको कहलाता है.पश्चिम क्षेत्र से गये ऋषियों का पहला पड़ाव  आर्यनगर ऐर्यान वर्तमान ईरान था.(ईरान का अपदस्थ शाह तक स्वयं को आर्यमेहर रजा पहलवी लिखा करता था.जो उसके पूर्वजों क़े आर्य होने का संकेत है.)यह दल मैसोपोटामिया (ईराक )होते हुए यूरोप में जर्मन तक पहुंचा.(एडोल्फ हिटलर तो स्वयं को शुद्ध आर्य कहा करता था और यूरोपीय इतिहासकारों ने मध्य एशिया अथवा जर्मन को ही आर्यों का उद्भव प्रदेश बता कर हमारे देश को विकृत इतिहास परोस दिया है) दक्षिण प्रदेश से पुलस्त्य मुनि क़े नेतृत्व में गया आर्य दल उस क्षेत्र में जा पहुंचा जो आज आस्ट्रेलिया कहलाता है.इनके पुत्र विश्र्वा मुनि में राजनीतिक महत्वाकांक्षाएं जाग उठीं और उन्होंने वहां शासन स्थापित कर लिया.उनके तीन पुत्र थे-कुबेर,रावण,और विभीषण.रावण ने विभीषण को मिलाकर सत्ता पर अधिकार करके कुबेर को भगा दिया जो प्रयाग क़े भारद्वाज मुनि (जो उसके नाना थे)क़े पास पहुंचा.भारद्वाज मुनि ने कुबेर को स्वर्ग लोक  (वर्तमान हिमाचल प्रदेश) का शासक बना दिया.रावण ने व्यापारिक साम्राज्य फैलाते हुए वर्तमान लंका प्रदेश पर अधिकार कर लिया और सत्ता का केंद्र इसे ही बना दिया.(विश्व व्यापार हेतु यह क्षेत्र उत्तम सफलता का है और इसी कारण अमरीका ने डियागोगर्शिया में अपना सैन्य अड्डा कायाम किया है) यहाँ क़े शासक सोमाली को भगा दिया गया जो आस्ट्रेलया क़े पास पड़े उस निर्जन प्रदेश में बस गया जो अब उसी क़े नाम पर सोमाली लैंड कहा जाता है.छः माह क़े लम्बे संघर्ष क़े बाद रावण ने वानर-प्रदेश (आंध्र) क़े शासक बाली से यह फ्रेंडली एलायंस किया कि एक दूसरे पर आक्रमण होने की दशा में वे परस्पर सहयोग करेंगे और उसने दक्षिण भारत से हो कर सीढी बना कर स्वर्ग लोक (हिमाचल) पहुँचने का विचार त्याग दिया,अब रावण ने कुबेर को पकड़ने हेतु कांधार क्षेत्र से आर्यावर्त में घुसने का प्रयास किया और यहाँ भीषण देवासुर संग्राम चले.हमारे आर्य ऋषि मुनियों ने परस्पर संघर्षरत आर्य राज्यों क़े एकीकरण व सहयोग का बीड़ा उठाया और उसमे उन्हें सफलता भी मिली.अयोध्या क़े शासक दशरथ भी इस संग्राम में पहुंचे और कैकेय प्रदेश की राजकुमारी कैकयी से उनका विवाह सम्पन्न कराकर आर्य ऋषियों ने दो आर्य राज्यों को रिश्तों क़े सूत्र में बाँध दिया.जनक मिथिला क़े शासक थे और उनका भी दशरथ से शत्रुत्व था जिसे उनकी पुत्री सीता से दशरथ पुत्र राम का विवाह कराकर दूर किया गया.आर्यावर्त को एकीकरण क़े सूत्र में पिरोकर दक्षिण को भी मिलाने हेतु ऋषि योजना क़े अनुकूल राष्ट्रवादी कैकेयी क़े माध्यम से राम को वनवास दिलाया गया.इस वनवास काल का प्रयोग श्री राम ने जम्बू द्वीप क़े आर्यों को उत्तर भारत क़े आर्यावर्त से जोड़ने का कार्य किया.एक बाधा सिर्फ बाली की रह गयी जिसका रावण से पूर्व में ही फ्रेंडली एलायंस हो चुका था.श्री राम ने कूटनीति (DIPLOMACY) का सहारा ले कर बाली क़े भाई सुग्रीव को अपनी ओर मिलाया और छिपकर बाली का वध कर दिया.(यदि घोषित युद्ध होता तो रावण बाली की मदद को आ जाता और तब संघर्ष भारत भू पर ही होता).सुग्रीव को किष्किन्धा का शासक बना कर उसके विरूद्ध बाली पुत्र अंगद की संभावित बगावत को टालने हेतु बाली की विधवा तारामती (जो सुषेन वैद्य की पुत्री और विदुषी थी) से करा दिया जो की नियोग की वैदिक पद्दति क़े सर्वथा अनुकूल था और देवर से भाभी का विवाह कराकर श्री राम ने कोई अनर्थ नहीं किया था बल्कि आर्य संस्कृति का ही निर्वहन किया था.इसके बाद रावण क़े भाई विभीषण को श्री  हनुमान की मदद से मिलाकर और लंका की फ़ौज व खजाना ध्वस्त करने क़े बाद लंका पर चढ़ाई की.रावण क़े संहार क़े साथ साम्राज्यवाद का उन्मूलन किया और यहाँ भी विभीषण को सत्ता सौपने क़े उपरान्त रावण की विधवा मंदोदरी से विभीषण का विवाह नियोग पद्दति से करा दिया.श्री राम ने एक सफल कूटनीतिक प्रयोग करते  हुए भारत भूमि को साम्राज्यवाद क़े चंगुल से  भी मुक्ति दिलाई तथा सम्पूर्ण भारत का एकीकरण किया इसीलिए आज नौ लाख वर्षों बाद भी वह हमारे देश में पूजनीय हैं,वन्दनीय हैं,स्तुत्य हैं और उनका जीवन अनुकरणीय है.प्रत्येक राष्ट्रवादी को श्री राम का चरित्र अपनाना चाहिए.*
> 
> *मेरी इस प्रविष्टि से आप लोग समझ गए होंगे कि किस प्रकार की क्रांति विश्व में होने जा रही है 
> समय अपने आप को दोहराता है ..........
> *


मित्र ये तर्क मुझे भी समझ आता है। दरअसल अब घटनाओ के पीछे के राजनेटिक और कूटनेटिक कारण समझ आ रहे है।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> मित्र ये तर्क मुझे भी समझ आता है। दरअसल अब घटनाओ के पीछे के राजनेटिक और कूटनेटिक कारण समझ आ रहे है।


*शुक्रिया दोस्त ....... इस उद्धरण में निहित अर्थ को समझने के लिए* *

वर्तमान विश्व में घट रही ये घटनाएं कालचक्र के पुन: संचालन की और इशारा करती है*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

चाचा जी,,,,,,,, हालांकि मुझे लगता है कि उम्र मे मई आपसे काफी बड़ा  हुंगा...... मैं 54 साल का बूढ़ा हूँ। क्या कह के बुलाऊँ आपको..........


एक सारगर्भित एवं तर्क पूरित व्याख्या के लिए मेरा सम्मान स्वेयकार कर अनुग्रहित करें।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा जी,,,,,,,, हालांकि मुझे लगता है कि उम्र मे मई आपसे काफी बड़ा  हुंगा...... मैं 54 साल का बूढ़ा हूँ। क्या कह के बुलाऊँ आपको..........
> 
> 
> एक सारगर्भित एवं तर्क पूरित व्याख्या के लिए मेरा सम्मान स्वेयकार कर अनुग्रहित करें।


*आप मुझे अनुज या बेटा बुला सकते है मेरी उम्र अभी ३१ वर्ष की है 
**और नींव की ईंट में लगने वाले पत्थर कभी कंगुरो में नहीं लगा करते 
**इसलिए मुझे किसी सम्मान और नाम की आवश्यकता नहीं है 

*

*बस आप लोगो का मार्गदर्शन और आशीर्वाद मिलता रहे यही कामना है*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कितना सुन्दर और ज्ञानवर्धक दृष्टान्त दिया मन प्रसन्न हो गया !  यही प्रसंग एक जगह भागवत जी में भी आया है !


आप जैसे गुणीजन ने इस प्रसंग, दृष्टांत को सराहा है मुझे भला लगा..... सुनील जी शायद आपको न मालुम हो अनु ओबेरॉय मेरी ही आईडी थी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चाचा जी,,,,,,,, हालांकि मुझे लगता है कि उम्र मे मई आपसे काफी बड़ा  हुंगा...... मैं 54 साल का बूढ़ा हूँ। क्या कह के बुलाऊँ आपको..........
> 
> 
> एक सारगर्भित एवं तर्क पूरित व्याख्या के लिए मेरा सम्मान स्वेयकार कर अनुग्रहित करें।


आप बूढ़े कहाँ है ५४ साल का व्यक्ति बूढा नही हाँ प्रौढ़ कह सकते हैं.
अब कम से कम यह नाचीज़ ( ५४+ )आपको तो अनुज कह ही सकता है ..... हा हा हा हा

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*पञ्च तत्वों का सार ............* 
भ =भूमि अर्थात प्रथिवी।
ग = गगन अर्थात आकाश।
व = वायु ।
I=अनल अर्थात अग्नि ( ऊर्जा )।
न =नीर अर्थात जल ।
*इन पाँच तत्वों के प्रथमाक्षर भ +ग +व +I +न  मिल कर ही तो भगवान हुये। चूंकि इन्हें किसी प्राणी ने बनाया नहीं है ये खुद ही बने हैं इसीलिए 'खुदा' हैं। ये पाँच तत्व ही प्रत्येक प्राणी और वनस्पति की उत्पत्ति (Generate),स्थिति (Operate)और संहार (Destroy) करने के कारण ही GOD कहलाते हैं।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आप बूढ़े कहाँ है ५४ साल का व्यक्ति बूढा नही हाँ प्रौढ़ कह सकते हैं.
> अब कम से कम यह नाचीज़ ( ५४+ )आपको तो अनुज कह ही सकता है ..... हा हा हा हा


जरूर ...........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *आप मुझे अनुज या बेटा बुला सकते है मेरी उम्र अभी ३१ वर्ष की है 
> **और नींव की ईंट में लगने वाले पत्थर कभी कंगुरो में नहीं लगा करते 
> **इसलिए मुझे किसी सम्मान और नाम की आवश्यकता नहीं है 
> 
> *
> 
> *बस आप लोगो का मार्गदर्शन और आशीर्वाद मिलता रहे यही कामना है*


धन्यवाद अनुज...........


नीव के पत्थर ही कंगूरे के पत्थर का आधार होते है। ........... इसलिए अपने महत्ता कम मत आँको।  जहां तक आशीर्वाद कि बात है वो हमेशा आप जैसे काबिल और होनहार के साथ होता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *पञ्च तत्वों का सार ............* 
> भ =भूमि अर्थात प्रथिवी।
> ग = गगन अर्थात आकाश।
> व = वायु ।
> I=अनल अर्थात अग्नि ( ऊर्जा )।
> न =नीर अर्थात जल ।
> *इन पाँच तत्वों के प्रथमाक्षर भ +ग +व +I +न  मिल कर ही तो भगवान हुये। चूंकि इन्हें किसी प्राणी ने बनाया नहीं है ये खुद ही बने हैं इसीलिए 'खुदा' हैं। ये पाँच तत्व ही प्रत्येक प्राणी और वनस्पति की उत्पत्ति (Generate),स्थिति (Operate)और संहार (Destroy) करने के कारण ही GOD कहलाते हैं।*


भूमि: आप: अनल: वायु: खं मनो बुद्धि रेव च..

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *पञ्च तत्वों का सार ............* 
> भ =भूमि अर्थात प्रथिवी।
> ग = गगन अर्थात आकाश।
> व = वायु ।
> I=अनल अर्थात अग्नि ( ऊर्जा )।
> न =नीर अर्थात जल ।
> *इन पाँच तत्वों के प्रथमाक्षर भ +ग +व +I +न  मिल कर ही तो भगवान हुये। चूंकि इन्हें किसी प्राणी ने बनाया नहीं है ये खुद ही बने हैं इसीलिए 'खुदा' हैं। ये पाँच तत्व ही प्रत्येक प्राणी और वनस्पति की उत्पत्ति (Generate),स्थिति (Operate)और संहार (Destroy) करने के कारण ही GOD कहलाते हैं।*


आज मुझे इस फॉरम पर god और भगवान का अर्थ पता चला ।   


इतनी सार गर्भित बातें.......... अनुज .... धन्यवाद....... आज एक और कारण मिला इस फॉरम पर समय देने का /

----------


## Badtameez

उपर्युक्त लेख में जो तर्क है उसका उदेश्य कुछ और बताना है लेकिन उसमें जो बात लिखी गई हैं-
.
''मय ऋषि अपने दल क़े साथ दक्षिण अमरीका क़े उस क्षेत्र में रुके जो आज भी मैक्सिको कहलाता है।''
.
इसे पढकर सोच रहा हूँ कि सन् 1492 ई. में कोलम्बस नाम का एक नाविक पहली बार एक देश से निकलकर दूसरी नवीन धरती पर पहुँचा था, जिसे अमेरिका कहते है। इस तरह से 1492 में अमेरिका की खोज मानी जाती है, तो मय ऋषि और उनका दल जोकि कोलम्बस से पहले ही पहुँच अमेरिक पहुँच चुका था,जानते हुए भी यह क्यों कहा जाता है कि अमेरिका को कोलम्बस ने खोजा?

----------


## Badtameez

> बहुत ही बढिया चाचा जी ने जानकारी उपलब्ध कराई। उसी लेख में कहा गया है-
> ''उनके तीन पुत्र थे-कुबेर,रावण,और विभीषण.''
> एक जिज्ञासा है- 
> कुम्भकरण किसका पुत्र था?


किसी को इस प्रश्न का उत्तर पता हो तो बताने की कृपा करे। मन बहुत व्याकुल हो रहा है।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> उपर्युक्त लेख में जो तर्क है उसका उदेश्य कुछ और बताना है लेकिन उसमें जो बात लिखी गई हैं-
> .
> ''मय ऋषि अपने दल क़े साथ दक्षिण अमरीका क़े उस क्षेत्र में रुके जो आज भी मैक्सिको कहलाता है।''
> .
> इसे पढकर सोच रहा हूँ कि सन् 1492 ई. में कोलम्बस नाम का एक नाविक पहली बार एक देश से निकलकर दूसरी नवीन धरती पर पहुँचा था, जिसे अमेरिका कहते है। इस तरह से 1492 में अमेरिका की खोज मानी जाती है, तो मय ऋषि और उनका दल जोकि कोलम्बस से पहले ही पहुँच अमेरिक पहुँच चुका था,जानते हुए भी यह क्यों कहा जाता है कि अमेरिका को कोलम्बस ने खोजा?


दरअसल हम लोग इंग्लिश इतिहास पड़ने के आदि है। और ये ईसा मसीह कि साथ शुरू माना जाता है जो कि 2000 साल का है। क्या आप मानते है कि 2000 साल से पहले कोई इतिहास नहीं था।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> बहुत ही बढिया चाचा जी ने जानकारी उपलब्ध कराई। उसी लेख में कहा गया है-
> ''उनके तीन पुत्र थे-कुबेर,रावण,और विभीषण.''
> एक जिज्ञासा है- 
> कुम्भकरण किसका पुत्र था?


अनुज , लेख मे थोड़ा सुधार कर ले। 

विश्वश्रवा की दो पत्नियां थीं। पुत्रों में कुबेर सबसे बड़े थे। और पहली पत्नी से थे। जबकि  रावण, कुंभकर्ण और विभीषण सौतेले भाई थे।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> उपर्युक्त लेख में जो तर्क है उसका उदेश्य कुछ और बताना है लेकिन उसमें जो बात लिखी गई हैं-
> .
> ''मय ऋषि अपने दल क़े साथ दक्षिण अमरीका क़े उस क्षेत्र में रुके जो आज भी मैक्सिको कहलाता है।''
> .
> इसे पढकर सोच रहा हूँ कि सन् 1492 ई. में कोलम्बस नाम का एक नाविक पहली बार एक देश से निकलकर दूसरी नवीन धरती पर पहुँचा था, जिसे अमेरिका कहते है। इस तरह से 1492 में अमेरिका की खोज मानी जाती है, तो मय ऋषि और उनका दल जोकि कोलम्बस से पहले ही पहुँच अमेरिक पहुँच चुका था,जानते हुए भी यह क्यों कहा जाता है कि अमेरिका को कोलम्बस ने खोजा?





> दरअसल हम लोग इंग्लिश इतिहास पड़ने के आदि है। और ये ईसा मसीह कि साथ शुरू माना जाता है जो कि 2000 साल का है। क्या आप मानते है कि 2000 साल से पहले कोई इतिहास नहीं था।


*पृथ्वी का इतिहास काफी वर्षो पुराना है भाई  
**और हर बार इस इतिहास को अलग अलग समय पर तोड़ मरोड़ कर पेश किया गया है* 
*पुरातन काल में लिखे गए लिखित इतिहास को या तो प्रकुति ने नष्ट कर दिया या फिर* 
*आने वाले लोगो ने अपना प्रभाव दिखाने के लिए* 
*और फिर नया इतिहास लिखा या लिखवाया ...........* 
*कई बाते अलिखित रूप में भी आज भी विद्यमान है .........* 

*और हाँ ......... अगर आपको किसी प्रशासनिक सेवा या किसी नौकरी के लिए इतिहास की तैयारी करनी है तो आज के लिखे गए इतिहास को ही सच मानना होगा* 
*और अगर "स्व" की खोज करनी है तो ......... ख़ोज बीन तो करनी पड़ेगी 

*सूत्रधार से माफ़ी चाहेंगे कि हमारी ये कुछ पोस्ट्स सूत्र से इतर है ......... आगे से ध्यान रखा जाएगा कि सूत्र के विषय अनुरूप ही टिपण्णी हो अगर आप चाहे तो इन पोस्ट्स को डिलीट करवा सकते है

----------


## Badtameez

> दरअसल हम लोग इंग्लिश इतिहास पड़ने के आदि है। और ये ईसा मसीह कि साथ शुरू माना जाता है जो कि 2000 साल का है। क्या आप मानते है कि 2000 साल से पहले कोई इतिहास नहीं था।


बिल्कुल था, और उसका उल्लेख भी पुस्तको में भी है।

----------


## Badtameez

> अनुज , लेख मे थोड़ा सुधार कर ले। 
> 
> विश्वश्रवा की दो पत्नियां थीं। पुत्रों में कुबेर सबसे बड़े थे। और पहली पत्नी से थे। जबकि  रावण, कुंभकर्ण और विभीषण सौतेले भाई थे।


जी , बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद!

----------


## calvitf

रामनवमी के आगमन के उपलक्ष्य पर श्री रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर पधारे सभी मित्रो का हार्दिक स्वागत है

----------


## Jayeshh

नमस्कार.... ऐसी अर्थभरी चर्चा के साथ अगर सूत्र आगे बढ़ रहा है तो बहुत ही अच्छा लग रहा है..... धन्यवाद धवल जी.........

----------


## calvitf

*हे प्रभु मुझे भी अपनी शरण मे ले लो और म्रेरा भी कल्याण करो*

----------


## calvitf

*######### श्रीरामनवमी पर विशेष :- ########## 
*
*रामनवमी का पर्व 1 अप्रैल 2012 को मनाया जाएगा। इस दिन पुष्य नक्षत्र पूरे दिन रहेगा तथा रवि पुष्य नक्षत्र का विशेष योग बनेगा। इसके साथ ही पूरे दिन सर्वार्थ सिद्धि योग भी रहेगा।

इस संबंध में उज्जैन के ज्योतिषाचार्य पं. मनीष शर्मा के अनुसार भगवान श्रीराम ने सूर्यवंश में जन्म लिया और इस वर्ष उनका जन्मदिन सूर्य के स्वामित्व वाले रविवार को आने से यह दिन और भी महत्वपूर्ण हो गया है। उनका जन्म समय दोपहर के ठीक बारह बजे का है जो दिन का मध्यकाल होता है तथा सूर्य अपने पूरे तेज पर होता है। दुर्गा नवमी का पूजन भी इसी दिन होगा तथा चैत्र नवरात्र का समापन होगा। 

अगस्त्यसंहिता के अनुसार चैत्र शुक्ल पक्ष के मध्यान्ह से शुरु होन वाली दशमी युक्त नवमी व्रत के लिए शुभ मानी जाती है। यदि उस दिन पुर्नवसु नक्षत्र का संयोग हो जाए तो तो वह अधिक पुण्य देने वाली बन जाती है। नवमी का व्रत कर दशमी को व्रत का पारण करने का विधान शास्त्रों में दिया गया है। 1 अप्रैल को दशमी तिथि मध्यान्ह काल से पूर्व ही शुरु हो जाएगी फिर भी यह व्रत के लिए उत्तम मानी गयी है।

*
*पं. शर्मा के अनुसार सभी राशि वालों को श्रीराम का पूजन विशेषफलदायी होगा। राशि अनुसार इस प्रकार पूजें श्रीराम को...

मेष-श्रीराम को सुगंधित पुष्प अर्पण करें।*

*वृषभ-श्रीराम दरबार का पूजन करें और फल अर्पण करें।*

*मिथुन-श्रीराम नाम का यथासंभव जाप करें।
*
*कर्क-श्रीराम रक्षा स्तोत्र का पाठ करें।
*
*सिंह-श्रीराम, सीता का दर्शन कर सुंदरकांड का पाठ करें।*

*कन्या-श्रीराम को सुगंधित द्रव्य समर्पित करें।
*
*तुला-श्रीराम को चंदन का तिलक लगाएं।
*
*वृश्चिक-श्रीराम को फल-फूल अर्पण करें।
*
*धनु-श्रीराम दरबार का दर्शन करें।
*
*मकर-श्रीरामाष्टक का पाठ करें।
*
*कुंभ-श्रीराम का सीता सहित पूजन करें।
*
*मीन-* *श्रीराम की स्तुति करें।

**यह लेख दैनिक भास्कर से साभार प्राप्त*

----------


## calvitf

########### श्रीराम रक्षा स्तोत्र का पाठ######### 


मित्रो *राम रक्षा स्त्रोत* मंत्र को सुनने के लिए यहाँ जाये Raam Raksha Stotra Video यह मंत्र पंडित बीपी मिश्रा द्वारा सप्रेम भेंट है

----------


## calvitf

*####### श्रीरामाष्टक का पाठ ####### 

हे रामा पुरुषोत्तमा नरहरे नारायणा केशवा।*
*गोविन्दा गरुड़ध्वजा गुणनिधो दामोदरा माधवा॥*
*
हे कृष्ण कमलापते यदुपते सीतापते श्रीपते।*
*वैकुण्ठाधिपते चराचरपते लक्ष्मीपते पाहिमाम्** 
*
आदौ रामतपोवनादि गमनं हत्वा मृगं कांचनम्** 
*वैदेही हरणं जटायु मरणं सुग्रीव सम्भाषणम्** 
*
बालीनिर्दलनं समुद्रतरणं लंकापुरी दाहनम्** 
*पश्चाद्रावण कुम्भकर्ण हननं एतद्धि रामायणम्* 


*॥ इति श्रीरामाष्टक संपूर्णम्* ॥

----------


## calvitf

जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम जय श्री राम

----------


## calvitf

राम नाम के हीरे मोती मै बिखराऊ गली गली ..................

----------


## man-vakil

*सर्वप्रथम नमन उन गजपति प्रथमेश को, जो हरे सर्व विघ्न कलेश ,
तत्पश्चात दोहु कर जोड़ नमन,जपहु नंदी स्वामी श्री उमापति महेश,
साष्टांग प्रणाम तबहु करहु, मन धर अयोध्या पति पुरुषोत्तम श्री राम,
नमन करहु समस्त भूलोक देब, जो भलही करहु मेरे प्रभु श्री हनुमान*

----------


## nishanath

राम से ही  है राम से ही आराम है

----------


## calvitf

> चाचा जी,,,,,,,, हालांकि मुझे लगता है कि उम्र मे मई आपसे काफी बड़ा हुंगा...... मैं 54 साल का बूढ़ा हूँ। क्या कह के बुलाऊँ आपको..........
> 
> 
> एक सारगर्भित एवं तर्क पूरित व्याख्या के लिए मेरा सम्मान स्वेयकार कर अनुग्रहित करें।


अगर बुजुर्गो का हाथ सर पर रहे तो हम पर मेहरबानी होगी 




> आप बूढ़े कहाँ है ५४ साल का व्यक्ति बूढा नही हाँ प्रौढ़ कह सकते हैं.
> अब कम से कम यह नाचीज़ ( ५४+ )आपको तो अनुज कह ही सकता है ..... हा हा हा हा

----------


## gyaanguru

*मूझे बहुत अफ़सोस होता है की मैं ऐसे युग में जी रहा हू जहाँ बस पैसे के चक्कर में हम हमारी अमूल्य धरोहर को नष्ट करने के कगार पे खड़े हैं.....श्री राम सेतु जिसे हमें सहेज के रखना चाहिए जो की सबूत है श्री राम के अस्तित्व का उसे हमारी सरकार नष्ट करना चाहती है क्या यह सही है*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> आप जैसे गुणीजन ने इस प्रसंग, दृष्टांत को सराहा है मुझे भला लगा..... सुनील जी शायद आपको न मालुम हो अनु ओबेरॉय मेरी ही आईडी थी.


जानकर मन प्रसन्न हुआ कि आपने नकाब हटा दिया वास्तविक स्वरूप का तो आनंद ही कुछ और है साहब ! संतों के मुख से भी कई बार यह बात सुनी है कि मनुष्य को आपने वास्तविक स्वरूप को पहचानने और व्यक्तित्व पर पड़े झूठे आवरणों को हटाने की बहुत आवश्यकता है ! जितने आवरण हम पहन लेते हैं उतना ही निज स्वरूप की पहचान खो जाती है ! आपका धन्यबाद कमल जी

----------


## jai 123

जय श्री राम 
श्री राम के जन्म की पावन संध्या पर आप सब को बधाई 
श्री राम आप सब के दुःख दूर करे
 जय श्री राम

----------


## calvitf

*मित्रो आज दिन मे 12 बजे भगवान श्री राम का जन्म  होगा 
आप सभी लोग आमंत्रित है 

जन्म के बाद जन्म उत्सव भजन, कीर्तन सोहर के साथ मनाया जाएगा 
आप लोग भजन, व गीत, कहने और सुनने के लिए जरूर पधारे *

----------


## Badtameez

आज तो सुरेश कुमार सौरभ मानेगा नहीं। सब तैयारी हो गयी है।
जय श्री राम

----------


## abcl42

मर्यादा पुरोषोत्तम श्री राम जन्म के महोत्सव की लाख लाख बधाई / राम नवमी के इस  अवसर पर  एक संकल्प ले कि देश में व्याप्त भ्रष्टाचार रुपी रावन का वध करना है /  सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय, जय श्री राम /

----------


## abcl42

*जोग  लगन  गृह  बार  तिथि  सकल  भये अनुकूल /
*
*चर   अरु   अचर हर्ष  जुत  राम  जन्म सुख मूल //*  ( दोहा १९० राम च. मानस )

जय श्री राम

----------


## sangita_sharma

''बोलो सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय ''

----------


## Badtameez

> ''बोलो सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय ''


जय..............
आज बङा सान्ति लागत बा!

----------


## sangita_sharma

श्री  रामचंद्र कृपालु भाजुमन  हरण भाव भय दारुणं 
नवकंज लोचन कंज मुख , कर कंज पद कन्जारुनम


कंदर्प अगणित अमित छवि नव नील नीरव सुन्दरम 
पट पित्त मानहु तदित रूचि शुची नव नोमी जनक सुतावरं 


भजु  दिन बंधू दिनेश दानव दैत्य वंश निकन्दनं 
रघुनंद आनद कांड कौशलचंद दशरथ नन्दनं 


सर मुकुट कुंडल तिलक चारु उदारु अंग विभुशनम
आजानुभुज शर चाप धर संग्राम जित खर दुशनाम


ईती वदित तुलसी दास शंकर शेष मुनि मन रंजनं
मम ह्रदय कंज निवास कुरु कामादि खलखल गंजन 


मनु जानही राचेउ  मिलिहि सौ बरु सहज सुन्दर सावरो 
करुना निधन सुजान सीलू सनेहू जानत रावरो 


एही भांति गौरी असीस सुनी सिय सनेहू सहित हिय हर्शी चली 
सौं. जानी गौरी अनुकूल सिय हिय हरशु न जाई कही 
       '' सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय ''

----------


## Badtameez

मनायेंगे उत्साह से जन्म दिवस,हार्दिक दृढ़ इच्छा में हैं।
कब बारह बजें और भगवान आयें, हम इसी प्रतीक्षा में हैं।।

----------


## sangita_sharma

''एक  श्लोकी रामायण'' 

''आदो रामतपोवनादिगमन हटवा मृगं कांचनम 
वैदेही हरण जटायु मरणं  सुग्रीव संभाषणं


वाली निर्दालानाम समुन्द्र तरणं लंका पूरी दहनम
पश्चाद्रावन कुम्भकर्ण हनंम ऐदाती रामायणं '' 


        ''बोलो सियावर रामचंद्र की जय ''

----------


## sangita_sharma

अभी गायेंगे सब साथ मिलके 
   ''भये प्रकट कृपाला दिन दयाला ''

     ''बोलो सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय ''

----------


## Badtameez

जिस हृदय में प्रेम निष्काम हुआ करते हैं।
उस हृदय में चारो धाम हुआ करते हैं।
वो ही हृदय स्वर्ग बन जाता है 'सौरभ',
जिसमें श्री सीता-राम हुआ करते हैं।

.

----------


## satya_anveshi

जय श्री राम!
दोपहर होने को है और अभिजीत मुहूर्त्त में भगवान श्री राम का जन्म भारत देश की अयोध्या नगरी में होने वाला है। जय हो, प्रभु!

----------


## Badtameez

जो लखन सीय मध्य धनुधारक हैं।
जो सकल खल-दल के संघारक हैं।
हर कष्ट उन्हीं से कहना 'सौरभ',
वो ही दुखियों  के कष्ट-निवारक हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

नयन समय-यंत्र के उपर  होगा।
बारह बजेंगे और दोपहर होगा।
ये वो पल होगा जब हमारे साथ-साथ,
धन्य वो अयोध्या नगर होगा।

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद -1######## 

दोहा : 

* जोग लगन ग्रह बार तिथि सकल भए अनुकूल।
चर अरु अचर हर्षजुत राम जनम सुखमूल॥190॥
*
भावार्थ:-*योग, लग्न, ग्रह, वार और तिथि सभी अनुकूल हो गए। जड़ और चेतन सब हर्ष से भर गए। (क्योंकि) श्री राम का जन्म सुख का मूल है॥190॥ 

चौपाई : 

* नौमी तिथि मधु मास पुनीता। सुकल पच्छ अभिजित हरिप्रीता॥
मध्यदिवस अति सीत न घामा। पावन काल लोक बिश्रामा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पवित्र चैत्र का महीना था, नवमी तिथि थी। शुक्ल पक्ष और भगवान का प्रिय अभिजित्* मुहूर्त था। दोपहर का समय था। न बहुत सर्दी थी, न धूप (गरमी) थी। वह पवित्र समय सब लोकों को शांति देने वाला था॥1॥ 

* सीतल मंद सुरभि बह बाऊ। हरषित सुर संतन मन चाऊ॥
बन कुसुमित गिरिगन मनिआरा। स्रवहिं सकल सरिताऽमृतधारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शीतल, मंद और सुगंधित पवन बह रहा था। देवता हर्षित थे और संतों के मन में (बड़ा) चाव था। वन फूले हुए थे, पर्वतों के समूह मणियों से जगमगा रहे थे और सारी नदियाँ अमृत की धारा बहा रही थीं॥2॥ 

* सो अवसर बिरंचि जब जाना। चले सकल सुर साजि बिमाना॥
गगन बिमल संकुल सुर जूथा। गावहिं गुन गंधर्ब बरूथा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जब ब्रह्माजी ने वह (भगवान के प्रकट होने का) अवसर जाना तब (उनके समेत) सारे देवता विमान सजा-सजाकर चले। निर्मल आकाश देवताओं के समूहों से भर गया। गंधर्वों के दल गुणों का गान करने लगे॥3॥ 

* बरषहिं सुमन सुअंजुलि साजी। गहगहि गगन दुंदुभी बाजी॥
अस्तुति करहिं नाग मुनि देवा। बहुबिधि लावहिं निज निज सेवा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*और सुंदर अंजलियों में सजा-सजाकर पुष्प बरसाने लगे। आकाश में घमाघम नगाड़े बजने लगे। नाग, मुनि और देवता स्तुति करने लगे और बहुत प्रकार से अपनी-अपनी सेवा (उपहार) भेंट करने लगे॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* सुर समूह बिनती करि पहुँचे निज निज धाम।
जगनिवास प्रभु प्रगटे अखिल लोक बिश्राम॥191 
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं के समूह विनती करके अपने-अपने लोक में जा पहुँचे। समस्त लोकों को शांति देने वाले, जगदाधार प्रभु प्रकट हुए॥191॥ 

*छन्द : 

* भए प्रगट कृपाला दीनदयाला कौसल्या हितकारी।
हरषित महतारी मुनि मन हारी अद्भुत रूप बिचारी॥ 
लोचन अभिरामा तनु घनस्यामा निज आयुध भुजचारी।
भूषन बनमाला नयन बिसाला सोभासिंधु खरारी॥1॥

भावार्थ:-*दीनों पर दया करने वाले, कौसल्याजी के हितकारी कृपालु प्रभु प्रकट हुए। मुनियों के मन को हरने वाले उनके अद्भुत रूप का विचार करके माता हर्ष से भर गई। नेत्रों को आनंद देने वाला मेघ के समान श्याम शरीर था, चारों भुजाओं में अपने (खास) आयुध (धारण किए हुए) थे, (दिव्य) आभूषण और वनमाला पहने थे, बड़े-बड़े नेत्र थे। इस प्रकार शोभा के समुद्र तथा खर राक्षस को मारने वाले भगवान प्रकट हुए॥1॥ 

* कह दुइ कर जोरी अस्तुति तोरी केहि बिधि करौं अनंता।
माया गुन ग्यानातीत अमाना बेद पुरान भनंता॥ 
करुना सुख सागर सब गुन आगर जेहि गावहिं श्रुति संता।
सो मम हित लागी जन अनुरागी भयउ प्रगट श्रीकंता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों हाथ जोड़कर माता कहने लगी- हे अनंत! मैं किस प्रकार तुम्हारी स्तुति करूँ। वेद और पुराण तुम को माया, गुण और ज्ञान से परे और परिमाण रहित बतलाते हैं। श्रुतियाँ और संतजन दया और सुख का समुद्र, सब गुणों का धाम कहकर जिनका गान करते हैं, वही भक्तों पर प्रेम करने वाले लक्ष्मीपति भगवान मेरे कल्याण के लिए प्रकट हुए हैं॥2॥ 

* ब्रह्मांड निकाया निर्मित माया रोम रोम प्रति बेद कहै।
मम उर सो बासी यह उपहासी सुनत धीर मति थिर न रहै॥ 
उपजा जब ग्याना प्रभु मुसुकाना चरित बहुत बिधि कीन्ह चहै।
कहि कथा सुहाई मातु बुझाई जेहि प्रकार सुत प्रेम लहै॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वेद कहते हैं कि तुम्हारे प्रत्येक रोम में माया के रचे हुए अनेकों ब्रह्माण्डों के समूह (भरे) हैं। वे तुम मेरे गर्भ में रहे- इस हँसी की बात के सुनने पर धीर (विवेकी) पुरुषों की बुद्धि भी स्थिर नहीं रहती (विचलित हो जाती है)जब माता को ज्ञान उत्पन्न हुआ, तब प्रभु मुस्कुराए। वे बहुत प्रकार के चरित्र करना चाहते हैं। अतः उन्होंने (पूर्व जन्म की) सुंदर कथा कहकर माता को समझाया, जिससे उन्हें पुत्र का (वात्सल्य) प्रेम प्राप्त हो (भगवान के प्रति पुत्र भाव हो जाए)3॥ 

* माता पुनि बोली सो मति डोली तजहु तात यह रूपा।
कीजै सिसुलीला अति प्रियसीला यह सुख परम अनूपा॥ 
सुनि बचन सुजाना रोदन ठाना होइ बालक सुरभूपा।
यह चरित जे गावहिं हरिपद पावहिं ते न परहिं भवकूपा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता की वह बुद्धि बदल गई, तब वह फिर बोली- हे तात! यह रूप छोड़कर अत्यन्त प्रिय बाललीला करो, (मेरे लिए) यह सुख परम अनुपम होगा। (माता का) यह वचन सुनकर देवताओं के स्वामी सुजान भगवान ने बालक (रूप) होकर रोना शुरू कर दिया। (तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं-) जो इस चरित्र का गान करते हैं, वे श्री हरि का पद पाते हैं और (फिर) संसार रूपी कूप में नहीं गिरते॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद -2######## 


दोहा : 

* बिप्र धेनु सुर संत हित लीन्ह मनुज अवतार।
निज इच्छा निर्मित तनु माया गुन गो पार॥192॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मण, गो, देवता और संतों के लिए भगवान ने मनुष्य का अवतार लिया। वे (अज्ञानमयी, मलिना) माया और उसके गुण (सत्*, रज, तम) और (बाहरी तथा भीतरी) इन्द्रियों से परे हैं। उनका (दिव्य) शरीर अपनी इच्छा से ही बना है (किसी कर्म बंधन से परवश होकर त्रिगुणात्मक भौतिक पदार्थों के द्वारा नहीं)192॥ 


चौपाई : 

* सुनि सिसु रुदन परम प्रिय बानी। संभ्रम चलि आईं सब रानी॥
हरषित जहँ तहँ धाईं दासी। आनँद मगन सकल पुरबासी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बच्चे के रोने की बहुत ही प्यारी ध्वनि सुनकर सब रानियाँ उतावली होकर दौड़ी चली आईं। दासियाँ हर्षित होकर जहाँ-तहाँ दौड़ीं। सारे पुरवासी आनंद में मग्न हो गए॥1॥ 


* दसरथ पुत्रजन्म सुनि काना। मानहु ब्रह्मानंद समाना॥
परम प्रेम मन पुलक सरीरा। चाहत उठन करत मति धीरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा दशरथजी पुत्र का जन्म कानों से सुनकर मानो ब्रह्मानंद में समा गए। मन में अतिशय प्रेम है, शरीर पुलकित हो गया। (आनंद में अधीर हुई) बुद्धि को धीरज देकर (और प्रेम में शिथिल हुए शरीर को संभालकर) वे उठना चाहते हैं॥2॥ 


* जाकर नाम सुनत सुभ होई। मोरें गृह आवा प्रभु सोई॥
परमानंद पूरि मन राजा। कहा बोलाइ बजावहु बाजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनका नाम सुनने से ही कल्याण होता है, वही प्रभु मेरे घर आए हैं। (यह सोचकर) राजा का मन परम आनंद से पूर्ण हो गया। उन्होंने बाजे वालों को बुलाकर कहा कि बाजा बजाओ॥3॥ 


* गुर बसिष्ठ कहँ गयउ हँकारा। आए द्विजन सहित नृपद्वारा॥
अनुपम बालक देखेन्हि जाई। रूप रासि गुन कहि न सिराई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरु वशिष्ठजी के पास बुलावा गया। वे ब्राह्मणों को साथ लिए राजद्वार पर आए। उन्होंने जाकर अनुपम बालक को देखा, जो रूप की राशि है और जिसके गुण कहने से समाप्त नहीं होते॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* नंदीमुख सराध करि जातकरम सब कीन्ह।
हाटक धेनु बसन मनि नृप बिप्रन्ह कहँ दीन्ह॥193॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर राजा ने नांदीमुख श्राद्ध करके सब जातकर्म-संस्कार आदि किए और ब्राह्मणों को सोना, गो, वस्त्र और मणियों का दान दिया॥193॥ 


चौपाई : 

* ध्वज पताक तोरन पुर छावा। कहि न जाइ जेहि भाँति बनावा॥
सुमनबृष्टि अकास तें होई। ब्रह्मानंद मगन सब लोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ध्वजा, पताका और तोरणों से नगर छा गया। जिस प्रकार से वह सजाया गया, उसका तो वर्णन ही नहीं हो सकता। आकाश से फूलों की वर्षा हो रही है, सब लोग ब्रह्मानंद में मग्न हैं॥1॥ 


* बृंद बृंद मिलि चलीं लोगाईं। सहज सिंगार किएँ उठि धाईं॥
कनक कलस मंगल भरि थारा। गावत पैठहिं भूप दुआरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्त्रियाँ झुंड की झुंड मिलकर चलीं। स्वाभाविक श्रृंगार किए ही वे उठ दौड़ीं। सोने का कलश लेकर और थालों में मंगल द्रव्य भरकर गाती हुईं राजद्वार में प्रवेश करती हैं॥2॥ 


* करि आरति नेवछावरि करहीं। बार बार सिसु चरनन्हि परहीं॥
मागध सूत बंदिगन गायक। पावन गुन गावहिं रघुनायक॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे आरती करके निछावर करती हैं और बार-बार बच्चे के चरणों पर गिरती हैं। मागध, सूत, वन्दीजन और गवैये रघुकुल के स्वामी के पवित्र गुणों का गान करते हैं॥3॥ 


* सर्बस दान दीन्ह सब काहू। जेहिं पावा राखा नहिं ताहू॥
मृगमद चंदन कुंकुम कीचा। मची सकल बीथिन्ह बिच बीचा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने सब किसी को भरपूर दान दिया। जिसने पाया उसने भी नहीं रखा (लुटा दिया) (नगर की) सभी गलियों के बीच-बीच में कस्तूरी, चंदन और केसर की कीच मच गई॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* गृह गृह बाज बधाव सुभ प्रगटे सुषमा कंद।
हरषवंत सब जहँ तहँ नगर नारि नर बृंद॥194॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*घर-घर मंगलमय बधावा बजने लगा, क्योंकि शोभा के मूल भगवान प्रकट हुए हैं। नगर के स्त्री-पुरुषों के झुंड के झुंड जहाँ-तहाँ आनंदमग्न हो रहे हैं॥194॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कैकयसुता सुमित्रा दोऊ। सुंदर सुत जनमत भैं ओऊ॥
वह सुख संपति समय समाजा। कहि न सकइ सारद अहिराजा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी और सुमित्रा- इन दोनों ने भी सुंदर पुत्रों को जन्म दिया। उस सुख, सम्पत्ति, समय और समाज का वर्णन सरस्वती और सर्पों के राजा शेषजी भी नहीं कर सकते॥1॥ 


* अवधपुरी सोहइ एहि भाँती। प्रभुहि मिलन आई जनु राती॥
देखि भानु जनु मन सकुचानी। तदपि बनी संध्या अनुमानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अवधपुरी इस प्रकार सुशोभित हो रही है, मानो रात्रि प्रभु से मिलने आई हो और सूर्य को देखकर मानो मन में सकुचा गई हो, परन्तु फिर भी मन में विचार कर वह मानो संध्या बन (कर रह) गई हो॥2॥ 


* अगर धूप बहु जनु अँधिआरी। उड़इ अबीर मनहुँ अरुनारी॥
मंदिर मनि समूह जनु तारा। नृप गृह कलस सो इंदु उदारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अगर की धूप का बहुत सा धुआँ मानो (संध्या का) अंधकार है और जो अबीर उड़ रहा है, वह उसकी ललाई है। महलों में जो मणियों के समूह हैं, वे मानो तारागण हैं। राज महल का जो कलश है, वही मानो श्रेष्ठ चन्द्रमा है॥3


* भवन बेदधुनि अति मृदु बानी। जनु खग मुखर समयँ जनु सानी॥
कौतुक देखि पतंग भुलाना। एक मास तेइँ जात न जाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजभवन में जो अति कोमल वाणी से वेदध्वनि हो रही है, वही मानो समय से (समयानुकूल) सनी हुई पक्षियों की चहचहाहट है। यह कौतुक देखकर सूर्य भी (अपनी चाल) भूल गए। एक महीना उन्होंने जाता हुआ न जाना (अर्थात उन्हें एक महीना वहीं बीत गया)4॥


दोहा : 

* मास दिवस कर दिवस भा मरम न जानइ कोइ।
रथ समेत रबि थाकेउ निसा कवन बिधि होइ॥195॥
*
भावार्थ:-* महीने भर का दिन हो गया। इस रहस्य को कोई नहीं जानता। सूर्य अपने रथ सहित वहीं रुक गए, फिर रात किस तरह होती॥195॥ 


चौपाई : 

* यह रहस्य काहूँ नहिं जाना। दिनमनि चले करत गुनगाना॥
देखि महोत्सव सुर मुनि नागा। चले भवन बरनत निज भागा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह रहस्य किसी ने नहीं जाना। सूर्यदेव (भगवान श्री रामजी का) गुणगान करते हुए चले। यह महोत्सव देखकर देवता, मुनि और नाग अपने भाग्य की सराहना करते हुए अपने-अपने घर चले॥1॥ 


* औरउ एक कहउँ निज चोरी। सुनु गिरिजा अति दृढ़ मति तोरी॥
काकभुसुंडि संग हम दोऊ। मनुजरूप जानइ नहिं कोऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती! तुम्हारी बुद्धि (श्री रामजी के चरणों में) बहुत दृढ़ है, इसलिए मैं और भी अपनी एक चोरी (छिपाव) की बात कहता हूँ, सुनो। काकभुशुण्डि और मैं दोनों वहाँ साथ-साथ थे, परन्तु मनुष्य रूप में होने के कारण हमें कोई जान न सका॥2॥ 


* परमानंद प्रेम सुख फूले। बीथिन्ह फिरहिं मगन मन भूले॥
यह सुभ चरित जान पै सोई। कृपा राम कै जापर होई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परम आनंद और प्रेम के सुख में फूले हुए हम दोनों मगन मन से (मस्त हुए) गलियों में (तन-मन की सुधि) भूले हुए फिरते थे, परन्तु यह शुभ चरित्र वही जान सकता है, जिस पर श्री रामजी की कृपा हो॥3॥ 


* तेहि अवसर जो जेहि बिधि आवा। दीन्ह भूप जो जेहि मन भावा॥
गज रथ तुरग हेम गो हीरा। दीन्हे नृप नानाबिधि चीरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस अवसर पर जो जिस प्रकार आया और जिसके मन को जो अच्छा लगा, राजा ने उसे वही दिया। हाथी, रथ, घोड़े, सोना, गायें, हीरे और भाँति-भाँति के वस्त्र राजा ने दिए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद -3######## 



दोहा : 

* मन संतोषे सबन्हि के जहँ तहँ देहिं असीस।
सकल तनय चिर जीवहुँ तुलसिदास के ईस॥196॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने सबके मन को संतुष्ट किया। (इसी से) सब लोग जहाँ-तहाँ आशीर्वाद दे रहे थे कि तुलसीदास के स्वामी सब पुत्र (चारों राजकुमार) चिरजीवी (दीर्घायु) हों॥196॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कछुक दिवस बीते एहि भाँती। जात न जानिअ दिन अरु राती॥
नामकरन कर अवसरु जानी। भूप बोलि पठए मुनि ग्यानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार कुछ दिन बीत गए। दिन और रात जाते हुए जान नहीं पड़ते। तब नामकरण संस्कार का समय जानकर राजा ने ज्ञानी मुनि श्री वशिष्ठजी को बुला भेजा॥1॥ 


* करि पूजा भूपति अस भाषा। धरिअ नाम जो मुनि गुनि राखा॥
इन्ह के नाम अनेक अनूपा। मैं नृप कहब स्वमति अनुरूपा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि की पूजा करके राजा ने कहा- हे मुनि! आपने मन में जो विचार रखे हों, वे नाम रखिए। (मुनि ने कहा-) हे राजन्*! इनके अनुपम नाम हैं, फिर भी मैं अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार कहूँगा॥2॥ 


*जो आनंद सिंधु सुखरासी। सीकर तें त्रैलोक सुपासी॥
सो सुखधाम राम अस नामा। अखिल लोक दायक बिश्रामा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ये जो आनंद के समुद्र और सुख की राशि हैं, जिस (आनंदसिंधु) के एक कण से तीनों लोक सुखी होते हैं, उन (आपके सबसे बड़े पुत्र) का नाम 'राम' है, जो सुख का भवन और सम्पूर्ण लोकों को शांति देने वाला है॥3॥ 


* बिस्व भरन पोषन कर जोई। ताकर नाम भरत अस होई॥
जाके सुमिरन तें रिपु नासा। नाम सत्रुहन बेद प्रकासा॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो संसार का भरण-पोषण करते हैं, उन (आपके दूसरे पुत्र) का नाम 'भरत' होगा, जिनके स्मरण मात्र से शत्रु का नाश होता है, उनका वेदों में प्रसिद्ध 'शत्रुघ्न' नाम है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* लच्छन धाम राम प्रिय सकल जगत आधार।
गुरु बसिष्*ठ तेहि राखा लछिमन नाम उदार॥197॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो शुभ लक्षणों के धाम, श्री रामजी के प्यारे और सारे जगत के आधार हैं, गुरु वशिष्*ठजी ने उनका 'लक्ष्मण' ऐसा श्रेष्*ठ नाम रखा है॥197॥ 


चौपाई : 

* धरे नाम गुर हृदयँ बिचारी। बेद तत्व नृप तव सुत चारी॥
मुनि धन जन सरबस सिव प्राना। बाल केलि रस तेहिं सुख माना॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरुजी ने हृदय में विचार कर ये नाम रखे (और कहा-) हे राजन्*! तुम्हारे चारों पुत्र वेद के तत्त्व (साक्षात्* परात्पर भगवान) हैं। जो मुनियों के धन, भक्तों के सर्वस्व और शिवजी के प्राण हैं, उन्होंने (इस समय तुम लोगों के प्रेमवश) बाल लीला के रस में सुख माना है॥1॥ 


* बारेहि ते निज हित पति जानी। लछिमन राम चरन रति मानी॥
भरत सत्रुहन दूनउ भाई। प्रभु सेवक जसि प्रीति बड़ाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बचपन से ही श्री रामचन्द्रजी को अपना परम हितैषी स्वामी जानकर लक्ष्मणजी ने उनके चरणों में प्रीति जोड़ ली। भरत और शत्रुघ्न दोनों भाइयों में स्वामी और सेवक की जिस प्रीति की प्रशंसा है, वैसी प्रीति हो गई॥2॥ 


*स्याम गौर सुंदर दोउ जोरी। निरखहिं छबि जननीं तृन तोरी॥
चारिउ सील रूप गुन धामा। तदपि अधिक सुखसागर रामा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्याम और गौर शरीर वाली दोनों सुंदर जोड़ियों की शोभा को देखकर माताएँ तृण तोड़ती हैं (जिसमें दीठ न लग जाए) यों तो चारों ही पुत्र शील, रूप और गुण के धाम हैं, तो भी सुख के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी सबसे अधिक हैं॥3॥ 


* हृदयँ अनुग्रह इंदु प्रकासा। सूचत किरन मनोहर हासा॥
कबहुँ उछंग कबहुँ बर पलना। मातु दुलारइ कहि प्रिय ललना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके हृदय में कृपा रूपी चन्द्रमा प्रकाशित है। उनकी मन को हरने वाली हँसी उस (कृपा रूपी चन्द्रमा) की किरणों को सूचित करती है। कभी गोद में (लेकर) और कभी उत्तम पालने में (लिटाकर) माता 'प्यारे ललना!' कहकर दुलार करती है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* ब्यापक ब्रह्म निरंजन निर्गुन बिगत बिनोद।
सो अज प्रेम भगति बस कौसल्या कें गोद॥198॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो सर्वव्यापक, निरंजन (मायारहित), निर्गुण, विनोदरहित और अजन्मे ब्रह्म हैं, वही प्रेम और भक्ति के वश कौसल्याजी की गोद में (खेल रहे) हैं॥198॥ 


चौपाई : 

* काम कोटि छबि स्याम सरीरा। नील कंज बारिद गंभीरा॥
नअरुन चरन पंकज नख जोती। कमल दलन्हि बैठे जनु मोती॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके नीलकमल और गंभीर (जल से भरे हुए) मेघ के समान श्याम शरीर में करोड़ों कामदेवों की शोभा है। लाल-लाल चरण कमलों के नखों की (शुभ्र) ज्योति ऐसी मालूम होती है जैसे (लाल) कमल के पत्तों पर मोती स्थिर हो गए हों॥1॥ 


* रेख कुलिस ध्वज अंकुस सोहे। नूपुर धुनि सुनि मुनि मन मोहे॥
कटि किंकिनी उदर त्रय रेखा। नाभि गभीर जान जेहिं देखा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(चरणतलों में) वज्र, ध्वजा और अंकुश के चिह्न शोभित हैं। नूपुर (पेंजनी) की ध्वनि सुनकर मुनियों का भी मन मोहित हो जाता है। कमर में करधनी और पेट पर तीन रेखाएँ (त्रिवली) हैं। नाभि की गंभीरता को तो वही जानते हैं, जिन्होंने उसे देखा है॥2॥ 


* भुज बिसाल भूषन जुत भूरी। हियँ हरि नख अति सोभा रूरी॥
उर मनिहार पदिक की सोभा। बिप्र चरन देखत मन लोभा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*बहुत से आभूषणों से सुशोभित विशाल भुजाएँ हैं। हृदय पर बाघ के नख की बहुत ही निराली छटा है। छाती पर रत्नों से युक्त मणियों के हार की शोभा और ब्राह्मण (भृगु) के चरण चिह्न को देखते ही मन लुभा जाता है॥3॥ 


* कंबु कंठ अति चिबुक सुहाई। आनन अमित मदन छबि छाई॥
दुइ दुइ दसन अधर अरुनारे। नासा तिलक को बरनै पारे॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कंठ शंख के समान (उतार-चढ़ाव वाला, तीन रेखाओं से सुशोभित) है और ठोड़ी बहुत ही सुंदर है। मुख पर असंख्य कामदेवों की छटा छा रही है। दो-दो सुंदर दँतुलियाँ हैं, लाल-लाल होठ हैं। नासिका और तिलक (के सौंदर्य) का तो वर्णन ही कौन कर सकता है॥4॥ 


* सुंदर श्रवन सुचारु कपोला। अति प्रिय मधुर तोतरे बोला॥
चिक्कन कच कुंचित गभुआरे। बहु प्रकार रचि मातु सँवारे॥5॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर कान और बहुत ही सुंदर गाल हैं। मधुर तोतले शब्द बहुत ही प्यारे लगते हैं। जन्म के समय से रखे हुए चिकने और घुँघराले बाल हैं, जिनको माता ने बहुत प्रकार से बनाकर सँवार दिया है॥5॥ 


* पीत झगुलिआ तनु पहिराई। जानु पानि बिचरनि मोहि भाई॥
रूप सकहिं नहिं कहि श्रुति सेषा। सो जानइ सपनेहुँ जेहिं देखा॥6॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*शरीर पर पीली झँगुली पहनाई हुई है। उनका घुटनों और हाथों के बल चलना मुझे बहुत ही प्यारा लगता है। उनके रूप का वर्णन वेद और शेषजी भी नहीं कर सकते। उसे वही जानता है, जिसने कभी स्वप्न में भी देखा हो॥6॥

----------


## satya_anveshi

पृथ्वी पर पाप हरने के लिए भगवान का प्राकट्य हुआ है, सभी भगवद्प्रेमियों को बधाई!

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद -4########


दोहा : 

* सुख संदोह मोह पर ग्यान गिरा गोतीत।
दंपति परम प्रेम बस कर सिसुचरित पुनीत॥199॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो सुख के पुंज, मोह से परे तथा ज्ञान, वाणी और इन्द्रियों से अतीत हैं, वे भगवान दशरथ-कौसल्या के अत्यन्त प्रेम के वश होकर पवित्र बाललीला करते हैं॥199॥ 


चौपाई : 

* एहि बिधि राम जगत पितु माता। कोसलपुर बासिन्ह सुखदाता॥
जिन्ह रघुनाथ चरन रति मानी। तिन्ह की यह गति प्रगट भवानी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार (सम्पूर्ण) जगत के माता-पिता श्री रामजी अवधपुर के निवासियों को सुख देते हैं, जिन्होंने श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में प्रीति जोड़ी है, हे भवानी! उनकी यह प्रत्यक्ष गति है (कि भगवान उनके प्रेमवश बाललीला करके उन्हें आनंद दे रहे हैं)1॥ 


* रघुपति बिमुख जतन कर कोरी। कवन सकइ भव बंधन छोरी॥
जीव चराचर बस कै राखे। सो माया प्रभु सों भय भाखे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी से विमुख रहकर मनुष्य चाहे करोड़ों उपाय करे, परन्तु उसका संसार बंधन कौन छुड़ा सकता है। जिसने सब चराचर जीवों को अपने वश में कर रखा है, वह माया भी प्रभु से भय खाती है॥2॥ 


* भृकुटि बिलास नचावइ ताही। अस प्रभु छाड़ि भजिअ कहु काही॥
मन क्रम बचन छाड़ि चतुराई। भजत कृपा करिहहिं रघुराई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भगवान उस माया को भौंह के इशारे पर नचाते हैं। ऐसे प्रभु को छोड़कर कहो, (और) किसका भजन किया जाए। मन, वचन और कर्म से चतुराई छोड़कर भजते ही श्री रघुनाथजी कृपा करेंगे॥3॥ 


* एहि बिधि सिसुबिनोद प्रभु कीन्हा। सकल नगरबासिन्ह सुख दीन्हा॥
लै उछंग कबहुँक हलरावै। कबहुँ पालने घालि झुलावै॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार से प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने बालक्रीड़ा की और समस्त नगर निवासियों को सुख दिया। कौसल्याजी कभी उन्हें गोद में लेकर हिलाती-डुलाती और कभी पालने में लिटाकर झुलाती थीं॥4॥ 


दोहा :

* प्रेम मगन कौसल्या निसि दिन जात न जान।
सुत सनेह बस माता बालचरित कर गान॥200॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेम में मग्न कौसल्याजी रात और दिन का बीतना नहीं जानती थीं। पुत्र के स्नेहवश माता उनके बालचरित्रों का गान किया करतीं॥200॥ 


चौपाई : 

* एक बार जननीं अन्हवाए। करि सिंगार पलनाँ पौढ़ाए॥
निज कुल इष्टदेव भगवाना। पूजा हेतु कीन्ह अस्नाना॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बार माता ने श्री रामचन्द्रजी को स्नान कराया और श्रृंगार करके पालने पर पौढ़ा दिया। फिर अपने कुल के इष्टदेव भगवान की पूजा के लिए स्नान किया॥1॥ 


* करि पूजा नैबेद्य चढ़ावा। आपु गई जहँ पाक बनावा॥
बहुरि मातु तहवाँ चलि आई। भोजन करत देख सुत जाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पूजा करके नैवेद्य चढ़ाया और स्वयं वहाँ गईं, जहाँ रसोई बनाई गई थी। फिर माता वहीं (पूजा के स्थान में) लौट आई और वहाँ आने पर पुत्र को (इष्टदेव भगवान के लिए चढ़ाए हुए नैवेद्य का) भोजन करते देखा॥2॥ 


* गै जननी सिसु पहिं भयभीता। देखा बाल तहाँ पुनि सूता॥
बहुरि आइ देखा सुत सोई। हृदयँ कंप मन धीर न होई॥3।
*
भावार्थ:-*माता भयभीत होकर (पालने में सोया था, यहाँ किसने लाकर बैठा दिया, इस बात से डरकर) पुत्र के पास गई, तो वहाँ बालक को सोया हुआ देखा। फिर (पूजा स्थान में लौटकर) देखा कि वही पुत्र वहाँ (भोजन कर रहा) है। उनके हृदय में कम्प होने लगा और मन को धीरज नहीं होता॥3॥ 


* इहाँ उहाँ दुइ बालक देखा। मतिभ्रम मोर कि आन बिसेषा॥
देखि राम जननी अकुलानी। प्रभु हँसि दीन्ह मधुर मुसुकानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वह सोचने लगी कि) यहाँ और वहाँ मैंने दो बालक देखे। यह मेरी बुद्धि का भ्रम है या और कोई विशेष कारण है? प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी माता को घबड़ाई हुई देखकर मधुर मुस्कान से हँस दिए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* देखरावा मातहि निज अद्भुत रूप अखंड।
रोम रोम प्रति लागे कोटि कोटि ब्रह्मंड॥201॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर उन्होंने माता को अपना अखंड अद्भुत रूप दिखलाया, जिसके एक-एक रोम में करोड़ों ब्रह्माण्ड लगे हुए हैं॥201॥ 


चौपाई : 

* अगनित रबि ससि सिव चतुरानन। बहु गिरि सरित सिंधु महि कानन॥
काल कर्म गुन ग्यान सुभाऊ। सोउ देखा जो सुना न काऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अगणित सूर्य, चन्द्रमा, शिव, ब्रह्मा, बहुत से पर्वत, नदियाँ, समुद्र, पृथ्वी, वन, काल, कर्म, गुण, ज्ञान और स्वभाव देखे और वे पदार्थ भी देखे जो कभी सुने भी न थे॥1॥ 


* देखी माया सब बिधि गाढ़ी। अति सभीत जोरें कर ठाढ़ी॥
देखा जीव नचावइ जाही। देखी भगति जो छोरइ ताही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब प्रकार से बलवती माया को देखा कि वह (भगवान के सामने) अत्यन्त भयभीत हाथ जोड़े खड़ी है। जीव को देखा, जिसे वह माया नचाती है और (फिर) भक्ति को देखा, जो उस जीव को (माया से) छुड़ा देती है॥2॥ 


* तन पुलकित मुख बचन न आवा। नयन मूदि चरननि सिरु नावा॥
बिसमयवंत देखि महतारी। भए बहुरि सिसुरूप खरारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(माता का) शरीर पुलकित हो गया, मुख से वचन नहीं निकलता। तब आँखें मूँदकर उसने श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में सिर नवाया। माता को आश्चर्यचकित देखकर खर के शत्रु श्री रामजी फिर बाल रूप हो गए॥3॥ 


* अस्तुति करि न जाइ भय माना। जगत पिता मैं सुत करि जाना॥
हरि जननी बहुबिधि समुझाई। यह जनि कतहुँ कहसि सुनु माई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(माता से) स्तुति भी नहीं की जाती। वह डर गई कि मैंने जगत्पिता परमात्मा को पुत्र करके जाना। श्री हरि ने माता को बहुत प्रकार से समझाया (और कहा-) हे माता! सुनो, यह बात कहीं पर कहना नहीं॥4॥

*शेष ...... अगले पेज पर*

----------


## Badtameez

मित्रों!
जब बच्चे का जन्म होता है तो हमारे उत्तर प्रदेश और बिहार में एक पारम्परिक लोक गीत गाया जाता है, जिसे 'सोहर' कहा जाता है। मैं लगभग पिछले दो साल से भोजपुरी गीत लेखन से जुड़ा हूँ, किन्तु आज पहली बार 'सोहर' लिख रहा हूँ। मैं बड़ा भाग्यशाली हूँ कि मुझे अपने जीवन का पहला 'सोहर' भगवान श्रीराम जी के जन्म पर लिखने का अवसर मिला है। मैं  श्रीराम प्रभु से कहूँगा-

अज्ञान के सागर से हमें तार दो प्रभु।
गहरे से गहरा नित विचार दो प्रभु।
पढ़े जो मुझे डूब जाये भाव में, 
मेरी लेखनी को और निखार दो प्रभु।
.  
अब ज्यादा भूमिका न बाँधते हुए 'सोहर' पर आते हैं। मेरे भोजपुरी बन्धुओं से अनुरोध है कि वो इस सोहर को केवल पढ़े नहीं बल्कि गुनगुनाने का भी प्रयत्न करें। इससे अति आनन्द की अनुभूति होगी। तो प्रस्तुत है-
.
.
[size= 2]

राजा दसरथ के अँगनवा, भईल बा ललनवा नु हो-2
सगरो बाजे लागल खुसी के बधईया,
मेहरारू गावें सोहर हो-2
.
चढ़ल बाटे चईत महीनवा, बा सुभ नौमी दिनवा नु हो-2 
रानी कऊसल्या, कोखि से जनमलें, साँवर छबि-मनोहर हो-2  
.

भरि,भरि दूनहूँ अजोरिया लुटावें सोना चनिया नु हो-2
राजा खुसिया से भागे कबो एहर, त भागे कबो ओहर हो-2

.
दसरथ के असरा पूराईल, कउसल्या हुलसाईल नु हो-2
करति देवतन के पूजन बन्दन, सीसवा चरनधर हो-2
.
बड़े, बड़े पंडित अईलें आ पतरा बिचरले नु हो-2
नाम दुईयेगो अक्षर के राम रखाइल फिर उनुकर हो-2
.
गोड़ धईलें राजा-रानी  बड़कन के, अउरी गुरुजन के नु हो-2
सभे इहे उनके दीहलस  असिसवा, कि जीये लल्ला तोहर हो-2      
. 
अवधा में खुशिया बा छायिल  'सौरभ' हरसायिल नु हो-2
अइसन खुसी नाहीं जिनगी में देखलीं गईलीं चाहे जेहर हो-2 [/size]

.
.
इसका भावर्थ निम्नलिखित है-
.
राजा दशरथ के आँगन में ललना (पुत्र) जन्मा है।
चारो ओर खुशी की बधाई बज रही है, औरतें 'सोहर' गा रही हैं।
.
चैत्र का माह चढ़ा हुआ है, नवमी का शुभ दिन है
इस शुभ दिवस पर रानी कौसल्या के कोख से सांवले मनमोहर छवि वाले (श्रीराम) जन्में हैं।
.
राजा दशरथ खुशी से अभीभूत होकर दोनों मुट्ठी भर-भरके सोना चाँदी लुटा रहे हैं। राजा इतने खुश हैं कि खुशी के मारे उनके पैर एक जगह नहीं टिकते। कभी इधर भागते हैं कभी उधर (बधाई के लिए धन्यवाद कहने के लिए और अन्न-धन दान करने के लिए और अतिथि सत्कार के लिए)
.
राजा के मन की आशा आज पूरी हुई है। रानी कौसल्या खुश हैं। दोनों मिलके अपने देवताओं के चरण पर शीश रखकर उनकी पूजा- वन्दना कर रहे हैं।
.
अब बच्चे के नामकरण के लिए 
बड़े-बड़े पंडित लोग आते हैं। वो लोग अपना पोथी-पतरा खोलकर कुछ विचार करते हैं और अन्तत: दो अक्षर का नाम 'राम' उनका (बालक का) रखा जाता है।
.
राजा व रानी बड़े बुजुर्गों और गुरुजनों के पाँव छूते हैं। वे लोग उन्हें आशीर्वाद देते हैं कि उनका बच्चा चिरायु हो।
.
पूर अयोध्या में खुशी छाया हुआ है। सौरभ (मैं) भी खुश है। चाहे जहाँ भी गयें, जीवन में ऐसी खुशी नहीं देखी।


.
.
.
जय सिया-राम!

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री भगवान्* का प्राकट्य और बाललीला का आनंद -5########


दोहा : 

* बार बार कौसल्या बिनय करइ कर जोरि।
अब जनि कबहूँ ब्यापै प्रभु मोहि माया तोरि॥202॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कौसल्याजी बार-बार हाथ जोड़कर विनय करती हैं कि हे प्रभो! मुझे आपकी माया अब कभी न व्यापे॥202॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बालचरित हरि बहुबिधि कीन्हा। अति अनंद दासन्ह कहँ दीन्हा॥
कछुक काल बीतें सब भाई। बड़े भए परिजन सुखदाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भगवान ने बहुत प्रकार से बाललीलाएँ कीं और अपने सेवकों को अत्यन्त आनंद दिया। कुछ समय बीतने पर चारों भाई बड़े होकर कुटुम्बियों को सुख देने वाले हुए॥1॥ 


* चूड़ाकरन कीन्ह गुरु जाई। बिप्रन्ह पुनि दछिना बहु पाई॥
परम मनोहर चरित अपारा। करत फिरत चारिउ सुकुमारा॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तब गुरुजी ने जाकर चूड़ाकर्म-संस्कार किया। ब्राह्मणों ने फिर बहुत सी दक्षिणा पाई। चारों सुंदर राजकुमार बड़े ही मनोहर अपार चरित्र करते फिरते हैं॥2॥ 


* मन क्रम बचन अगोचर जोई। दसरथ अजिर बिचर प्रभु सोई॥
भोजन करत बोल जब राजा। नहिं आवत तजि बाल समाजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मन, वचन और कर्म से अगोचर हैं, वही प्रभु दशरथजी के आँगन में विचर रहे हैं। भोजन करने के समय जब राजा बुलाते हैं, तब वे अपने बाल सखाओं के समाज को छोड़कर नहीं आते॥3॥ 


* कौसल्या जब बोलन जाई। ठुमुकु ठुमुकु प्रभु चलहिं पराई॥
निगम नेति सिव अंत न पावा। ताहि धरै जननी हठि धावा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कौसल्या जब बुलाने जाती हैं, तब प्रभु ठुमुक-ठुमुक भाग चलते हैं। जिनका वेद 'नेति' (इतना ही नहीं) कहकर निरूपण करते हैं और शिवजी ने जिनका अन्त नहीं पाया, माता उन्हें हठपूर्वक पकड़ने के लिए दौड़ती हैं॥4॥ 


* धूसर धूरि भरें तनु आए। भूपति बिहसि गोद बैठाए॥5॥।
*
भावार्थ:-*वे शरीर में धूल लपेटे हुए आए और राजा ने हँसकर उन्हें गोद में बैठा लिया॥5॥ 


दोहा : 

*भोजन करत चपल चित इत उत अवसरु पाइ।
भाजि चले किलकत मुख दधि ओदन लपटाइ॥203॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भोजन करते हैं, पर चित चंचल है। अवसर पाकर मुँह में दही-भात लपटाए किलकारी मारते हुए इधर-उधर भाग चले॥203॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बालचरित अति सरल सुहाए। सारद सेष संभु श्रुति गाए॥
जिन्ह कर मन इन्ह सन नहिं राता। ते जन बंचित किए बिधाता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी की बहुत ही सरल (भोली) और सुंदर (मनभावनी) बाललीलाओं का सरस्वती, शेषजी, शिवजी और वेदों ने गान किया है। जिनका मन इन लीलाओं में अनुरक्त नहीं हुआ, विधाता ने उन मनुष्यों को वंचित कर दिया (नितांत भाग्यहीन 
बनाया)1॥ 


* भए कुमार जबहिं सब भ्राता। दीन्ह जनेऊ गुरु पितु माता॥
गुरगृहँ गए पढ़न रघुराई। अलप काल बिद्या सब आई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ज्यों ही सब भाई कुमारावस्था के हुए, त्यों ही गुरु, पिता और माता ने उनका यज्ञोपवीत संस्कार कर दिया। श्री रघुनाथजी (भाइयों सहित) गुरु के घर में विद्या पढ़ने गए और थोड़े ही समय में उनको सब विद्याएँ आ गईं॥2॥ 


* जाकी सहज स्वास श्रुति चारी। सो हरि पढ़ यह कौतुक भारी॥
बिद्या बिनय निपुन गुन सीला। खेलहिंखेल सकल नृपलीला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चारों वेद जिनके स्वाभाविक श्वास हैं, वे भगवान पढ़ें, यह बड़ा कौतुक (अचरज) है। चारों भाई विद्या, विनय, गुण और शील में (बड़े) निपुण हैं और सब राजाओं की लीलाओं के ही खेल खेलते हैं॥3॥ 


* करतल बान धनुष अति सोहा। देखत रूप चराचर मोहा॥
जिन्ह बीथिन्ह बिहरहिं सब भाई। थकित होहिं सब लोग लुगाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हाथों में बाण और धनुष बहुत ही शोभा देते हैं। रूप देखते ही चराचर (जड़-चेतन) मोहित हो जाते हैं। वे सब भाई जिन गलियों में खेलते (हुए निकलते) हैं, उन गलियों के सभी स्त्री-पुरुष उनको देखकर स्नेह से शिथिल हो जाते हैं अथवा ठिठककर रह जाते हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* कोसलपुर बासी नर नारि बृद्ध अरु बाल।
प्रानहु ते प्रिय लागत सब कहुँ राम कृपाल॥204॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोसलपुर के रहने वाले स्त्री, पुरुष, बूढ़े और बालक सभी को कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी प्राणों से भी बढ़कर प्रिय लगते हैं॥204॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बंधु सखा सँग लेहिं बोलाई। बन मृगया नित खेलहिं जाई॥
पावन मृग मारहिं जियँ जानी। दिन प्रति नृपहि देखावहिं आनी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी भाइयों और इष्ट मित्रों को बुलाकर साथ ले लेते हैं और नित्य वन में जाकर शिकार खेलते हैं। मन में पवित्र समझकर मृगों को मारते हैं और प्रतिदिन लाकर राजा (दशरथजी) को दिखलाते हैं॥1॥ 


* जे मृग राम बान के मारे। ते तनु तजि सुरलोक सिधारे॥
अनुज सखा सँग भोजन करहीं। मातु पिता अग्या अनुसरहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मृग श्री रामजी के बाण से मारे जाते थे, वे शरीर छोड़कर देवलोक को चले जाते थे। श्री रामचन्द्रजी अपने छोटे भाइयों और सखाओं के साथ भोजन करते हैं और माता-पिता की आज्ञा का पालन करते हैं॥2॥ 


* जेहि बिधि सुखी होहिं पुर लोगा। करहिं कृपानिधि सोइ संजोगा॥
बेद पुरान सुनहिं मन लाई। आपु कहहिं अनुजन्ह समुझाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस प्रकार नगर के लोग सुखी हों, कृपानिधान श्री रामचन्द्रजी वही संयोग (लीला) करते हैं। वे मन लगाकर वेद-पुराण सुनते हैं और फिर स्वयं छोटे भाइयों को समझाकर कहते हैं॥3॥ 


* प्रातकाल उठि कै रघुनाथा। मातु पिता गुरु नावहिं माथा॥
आयसु मागि करहिं पुर काजा। देखि चरित हरषइ मन राजा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी प्रातःकाल उठकर माता-पिता और गुरु को मस्तक नवाते हैं और आज्ञा लेकर नगर का काम करते हैं। उनके चरित्र देख-देखकर राजा मन में बड़े हर्षित होते हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

*मित्रो प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्र जी का जनम हो  चुका है 
अर्न्तवासना के सदस्यों के लिए बड़ा हर्ष और कोतूहल का विषय है  की 
रघुनाथ जी के साथ बचपन की हंसी ठिठोली करने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त हो रहा है 

*
*सभी मित्रो को राम जन्म ( रामनवमी) की हार्दिक बधाई*

----------


## calvitf

जन्मे अवध राम बधाइया बाजन लागी .......................

----------


## Badtameez

मित्रों!
जब बच्चे का जन्म होता है तो हमारे उत्तर प्रदेश और बिहार में एक पारम्परिक लोक गीत गाया जाता है, जिसे 'सोहर' कहा जाता है। मैं लगभग पिछले दो साल से भोजपुरी गीत लेखन से जुड़ा हूँ, किन्तु आज पहली बार 'सोहर' लिख रहा हूँ। मैं बड़ा भाग्यशाली हूँ कि मुझे अपने जीवन का पहला 'सोहर' भगवान श्रीराम जी के जन्म पर लिखने का अवसर मिला है। मैं  श्रीराम प्रभु से कहूँगा-

अज्ञान के सागर से हमें तार दो प्रभु।
गहरे से गहरा नित विचार दो प्रभु।
पढ़े जो मुझे डूब जाये भाव में, 
मेरी लेखनी को और निखार दो प्रभु।
.  
अब ज्यादा भूमिका न बाँधते हुए 'सोहर' पर आते हैं। मेरे भोजपुरी बन्धुओं से अनुरोध है कि वो इस सोहर को केवल पढ़े नहीं बल्कि गुनगुनाने का भी प्रयत्न करें। इससे अति आनन्द की अनुभूति होगी। तो प्रस्तुत है-
.
.


राजा दसरथ के अँगनवा, भईल बा ललनवा नु हो-2
सगरो बाजे लागल खुसी के बधईया,
मेहरारू गावें सोहर हो-2
.
चढ़ल बाटे चईत महीनवा, बा सुभ नौमी दिनवा नु हो-2 
रानी कऊसल्या, कोखि से जनमलें, साँवर छबि-मनोहर हो-2  
.

भरि,भरि दूनहूँ अजोरिया लुटावें सोना चनिया नु हो-2
राजा खुसिया से भागे कबो एहर, त भागे कबो ओहर हो-2

.
दसरथ के असरा पूराईल, कउसल्या हुलसाईल नु हो-2
करति देवतन के पूजन बन्दन, सीसवा चरनधर हो-2
.
बड़े, बड़े पंडित अईलें आ पतरा बिचरले नु हो-2
नाम दुईयेगो अक्षर के राम रखाइल फिर उनुकर हो-2
.
गोड़ धईलें राजा-रानी  बड़कन के, अउरी गुरुजन के नु हो-2
सभे इहे उनके दीहलस  असिसवा, कि जीये लल्ला तोहर हो-2      
. 
अवधा में खुशिया बा छायिल  'सौरभ' हरसायिल नु हो-2
अइसन खुसी नाहीं जिनगी में देखलीं गईलीं चाहे जेहर हो-2 

.
.
इसका भावर्थ निम्नलिखित है-
.
राजा दशरथ के आँगन में ललना (पुत्र) जन्मा है।
चारो ओर खुशी की बधाई बज रही है, औरतें 'सोहर' गा रही हैं।
.
चैत्र का माह चढ़ा हुआ है, नवमी का शुभ दिन है
इस शुभ दिवस पर रानी कौसल्या के कोख से सांवले मनमोहर छवि वाले (श्रीराम) जन्में हैं।
.
राजा दशरथ खुशी से अभीभूत होकर दोनों मुट्ठी भर-भरके सोना चाँदी लुटा रहे हैं। राजा इतने खुश हैं कि खुशी के मारे उनके पैर एक जगह नहीं टिकते। कभी इधर भागते हैं कभी उधर (बधाई के लिए धन्यवाद कहने के लिए और अन्न-धन दान करने के लिए और अतिथि सत्कार के लिए)
.
राजा के मन की आशा आज पूरी हुई है। रानी कौसल्या खुश हैं। दोनों मिलके अपने देवताओं के चरण पर शीश रखकर उनकी पूजा- वन्दना कर रहे हैं।
.
अब बच्चे के नामकरण के लिए 
बड़े-बड़े पंडित लोग आते हैं। वो लोग अपना पोथी-पतरा खोलकर कुछ विचार करते हैं और अन्तत: दो अक्षर का नाम 'राम' उनका (बालक का) रखा जाता है।
.
राजा व रानी बड़े बुजुर्गों और गुरुजनों के पाँव छूते हैं। वे लोग उन्हें आशीर्वाद देते हैं कि उनका बच्चा चिरायु हो।
.
पूरे अयोध्या में खुशी छाया हुआ है। सौरभ (मैं) भी खुश है। चाहे जहाँ भी गयें, जीवन में ऐसी खुशी नहीं देखी।


.
.
.
----------------------------------

----------


## Badtameez

मैं एडिट करना चाहता हूँ लेकिन हो नहीं रहा। इसी चक्कर में एक ही प्रविष्टी दो बार हो गयी।

----------


## calvitf

> मैं एडिट करना चाहता हूँ लेकिन हो नहीं रहा। इसी चक्कर में एक ही प्रविष्टी दो बार हो गयी।


मित्र जितना काटना हो सेलेक्ट करके  कट कर दे हो जाएगा

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र जितना काटना हो सेलेक्ट करके  कट कर दे हो जाएगा


हो गैल। बङ करे के रहल ह।
बाकिर तू एपर आपन बिचार ना दीहला, नीक ना लागल त कह द हटा लेहीं।

----------


## calvitf

> हो गैल। बङ करे के रहल ह।
> बाकिर तू एपर आपन बिचार ना दीहला, नीक ना लागल त कह द हटा लेहीं।


मित्र अच्छा है रहने दो और भी सोहर यहा दे......... मित्र हमारी लोकगीत ही हमारी जान है 
राम जन्म की बधाई हो ।।

----------


## Badtameez

अभी हिन्दी में भी कुछ कहेंगे लेकि देर में।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सबसे पहले तो सभी मित्रों को रामजन्म की बधाई!
सौरभ भाई, गीत तो अच्छा है ही लेकिन इसका भावार्थ पढ़कर जब दोबारा पढ़ा तो और भी अच्छा लगा। और अब क्या कहूँ कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा है।
धवल भाई, आपने एक ही दिन में आज तो खूब मेहनत की है।
एक बात अच्छी नहीं लगी कि अभी तक ज्यादा मित्रों ने सूत्र पर प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दी है, जाने किधर चले गए हैं।

----------


## calvitf

*हमारे उत्तर प्रदेश और बिहार में एक पारम्परिक लोक गीत गाया जाता है जिसे 'सोहर' कहा जाता है। 

जब बच्चे का जन्म होता है तब खुशी के मारे महिलाओ के साथ साथ पुरुषो भी गुनगुनाये बिना रह 

नही पाते है 

यह 'सोहर' भगवान श्रीराम जी के जन्म पर प्रस्तुत कर रहा हु आप भी गुनगुनाते हुए आनंद ले ।

**बोल है जुग जुग जियो ललना ............*

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र अच्छा है रहने दो और भी सोहर यहा दे......... मित्र हमारी लोकगीत ही हमारी जान है 
> राम जन्म की बधाई हो ।।


धन्यवाद!
मित्र दरअसल सोहर में बहुत अधिक विविधता लाने की सम्भावना नहीं रहती क्योंकि एकही तरह का भाव रहता है। मैं राम जी जुङा हुआ और कुछ भी लिखने वाला था, लेकिन एक मेहमान आ गये हैं। अभी यहाँ आने में परेशानी हो रही है। छुप-छुप के काम कर रहा हूँ।

----------


## calvitf

> सबसे पहले तो सभी मित्रों को रामजन्म की बधाई!
> सौरभ भाई, गीत तो अच्छा है ही लेकिन इसका भावार्थ पढ़कर जब दोबारा पढ़ा तो और भी अच्छा लगा। और अब क्या कहूँ कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा है।
> धवल भाई, आपने एक ही दिन में आज तो खूब मेहनत की है।
> एक बात अच्छी नहीं लगी कि अभी तक ज्यादा मित्रों ने सूत्र पर प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दी है, जाने किधर चले गए हैं।


*बधाई हो आपको भी 
सौरभ जी एक अच्छे गीत लेखक है और भगवान राम के जन्म पर पहला 'सोहर' लिख कर प्रभु के चरणो मे अर्पित किया है प्रभु 
सौरभ जी का हर तरह से कल्याण करे 


एक विनती :-* बेनटेन जी व सौरभ जी से और आने वाले सभी मित्रो से की राम जन्म की सूचना

 व्यक्तिगत संदेश से ज्यादा से ज्यादा मित्रो के पास तक पहुचाने मे मेरी मदद करे ............... धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

*भगवान श्रीराम जी के जन्म अवसर पर एक और 'सोहर' का आनंद ले 



*

----------


## calvitf

> धन्यवाद!
> मित्र दरअसल सोहर में बहुत अधिक विविधता लाने की सम्भावना नहीं रहती क्योंकि एकही तरह का भाव रहता है। मैं राम जी जुङा हुआ और कुछ भी लिखने वाला था, लेकिन एक मेहमान आ गये हैं। अभी यहाँ आने में परेशानी हो रही है। छुप-छुप के काम कर रहा हूँ।


कोई बात नही मित्र जब समय हो तब लिखना अभी अगला प्रसंग एक दो दिन नही आयेगा वैसे अयोध्या जी मे 12 दिन तक धूमधाम से रामजन्म मनाया जाता है

----------


## calvitf

> ''बोलो सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय ''





> ''एक श्लोकी रामायण'' 
> 
> ''आदो रामतपोवनादिगमन हटवा मृगं कांचनम 
> वैदेही हरण जटायु मरणं सुग्रीव संभाषणं
> 
> 
> वाली निर्दालानाम समुन्द्र तरणं लंका पूरी दहनम
> पश्चाद्रावन कुम्भकर्ण हनंम ऐदाती रामायणं '' 
> 
> ...


*नियामक जी आपका स्वागत है राम दरबार मे 
मैंने आपके एक प्रविष्टी मे पढ़ा था कि आप किसी धर्म को नही मानती है 
परंतु श्री रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर आ कर हमारे निरर्थक सोच पर विराम लगा दिया 
आपका बारंबार स्वागत है 

*

----------


## Sameerchand

> मित्रों!
> जब बच्चे का जन्म होता है तो हमारे उत्तर प्रदेश और बिहार में एक पारम्परिक लोक गीत गाया जाता है, जिसे 'सोहर' कहा जाता है। मैं लगभग पिछले दो साल से भोजपुरी गीत लेखन से जुड़ा हूँ, किन्तु आज पहली बार 'सोहर' लिख रहा हूँ। मैं बड़ा भाग्यशाली हूँ कि मुझे अपने जीवन का पहला 'सोहर' भगवान श्रीराम जी के जन्म पर लिखने का अवसर मिला है। मैं  श्रीराम प्रभु से कहूँगा-
> 
> अज्ञान के सागर से हमें तार दो प्रभु।
> गहरे से गहरा नित विचार दो प्रभु।
> पढ़े जो मुझे डूब जाये भाव में, 
> मेरी लेखनी को और निखार दो प्रभु।
> .  
> अब ज्यादा भूमिका न बाँधते हुए 'सोहर' पर आते हैं। मेरे भोजपुरी बन्धुओं से अनुरोध है कि वो इस सोहर को केवल पढ़े नहीं बल्कि गुनगुनाने का भी प्रयत्न करें। इससे अति आनन्द की अनुभूति होगी। तो प्रस्तुत है-
> ...


*बहुत बढ़िया सौरभ बाबु..............तोहार लिखल सोहर पढ़ के मन गदगद हो गईल ...........*

----------


## calvitf

> अभी गायेंगे सब साथ मिलके 
> ''भये प्रकट कृपाला दिन दयाला ''
> 
> ''बोलो सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय ''


आपकी इच्छा शक्ति को देखते हुए एक भजन ......

----------


## Lookmaan

आज अप्रैल फूल और राम का जन्मदिन दोनोँ हैँ बाह क्या संयोग है (बाल्मीकि जी की आत्मा कुँठित हो रही होगी आखिर एसा सँयोग भगबान ने क्योँ भिडाया बैशे आप कया सोचते है मूजे बताये rupesh.bhosadik@gmail.com

----------


## SUNIL1107

ठुमक चलत रामचंद्र बाजत पैंजनियां ॥

किलकि किलकि उठत धाय गिरत भूमि लटपटाय ।
धाय मात गोद लेत दशरथ की रनियां ॥

अंचल रज अंग झारि विविध भांति सो दुलारि ।
तन मन धन वारि वारि कहत मृदु बचनियां ॥

विद्रुम से अरुण अधर बोलत मुख मधुर मधुर ।
सुभग नासिका में चारु लटकत लटकनियां ॥

तुलसीदास अति आनंद देख के मुखारविंद ।
रघुवर छबि के समान रघुवर छबि बनियां ॥

----------


## calvitf

था तब चैत मास होता था वैसे इस सूत्र पर आगमन के लिए बधाई 




> ठुमक चलत रामचंद्र बाजत पैंजनियां ॥


मित्र लीजीए अपना मन-पसंद भजन सुने ..................

----------


## calvitf

> *बहुत बढ़िया सौरभ बाबु..............तोहार लिखल सोहर पढ़ के मन गदगद हो गईल ...........*


सौरभ जी बढ़िया लिखा ला कौनों कुछों लिखे का हो मन प्रसन्न हो जाला

----------


## adityaa

सभी मित्रोंको राम जन्म की बधाई

----------


## dev b

सभी मित्रों को रामजन्म की बधाई!

----------


## calvitf

> सभी मित्रोंको राम जन्म की बधाई





> सभी मित्रों को रामजन्म की बधाई!


जय हो रघुनाथ की ............... बधाई हो 


एक और भजन ठुमक चलत रामचंद्र बाजत पैंजनियां ॥

----------


## Badtameez

> सौरभ जी बढ़िया लिखा ला कौनों कुछों लिखे का हो मन प्रसन्न हो जाला


तोहें नमन बा एतना बङहन आयोजन करे बदे। अउर तारीफ कईला बदे ढेरहन धन्यबाद!

----------


## Badtameez

जल्दिये एक दूगो आउर रचना पेस करब।

----------


## Badtameez

प्रभु से विमुख होने वाले नाकाम होते हैं।
कठिन से कठिन पूरे सारे काम होते हैं।
सफलता सुनिश्चित है उसकी 'सौरभ',
जिसके सहायी प्रभु श्रीराम होते हैं।

----------


## padmavati

> [size= 3]प्रभु से विमुख होने वाले नाकाम होते हैं।कठिन से कठिन पूरे सारे काम होते हैं।सफलता सुनिश्चित है उसकी 'सौरभ',जिसके सहायी प्रभु श्रीराम होते हैं।[/size]


बिल्कुल सही बात है।मेरी तरफ से भी रामभक्तों को हार्दिक बधाई। यहाँ बहुत कम लोग दिख रहे हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

> बिल्कुल सही बात है।मेरी तरफ से भी रामभक्तों को हार्दिक बधाई। यहाँ बहुत कम लोग दिख रहे हैं।


धन्यवाद! यहाँ आते रहिए।

----------


## Badtameez

परमात्मा से क्यों तेरी दूरी है।
बहाना बनाके न कह मजबूरी है।
और काम तो होते ही रहेंगे 'सौरभ',
प्रभु का भजन करना भी जरूरी है।

----------


## Sameerchand

*मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी,* *दॄवहुसु दशरथ अजिर बिहारि ॥

**अगस्त्यसंहिताके अनुसार चैत्र शुक्ल नवमीके दिन पुनर्वसु नक्षत्र, कर्कलग्*नमें जब सूर्य अन्यान्य पाँच ग्रहोंकी शुभ दृष्टिके साथ मेषराशिपर विराजमान थे, तभी साक्षात्* भगवान्* श्रीरामका माता कौसल्याके गर्भसे जन्म हुआ।*

*रामनवमी**: रविवार, 1 अप्रैल 2012

**चैत्र शुक्ल नवमी का धार्मिक दृष्टि से विशेष महत्व है। आज ही के दिन तेत्रा युग में रघुकुल शिरोमणि महाराज दशरथ एवं महारानी कौशल्या के यहाँ अखिल ब्रम्हांड नायक अखिलेश ने पुत्र के रूप में जन्म लिया था।
*
*दिन के बारह बजे जैसे ही सौंदर्य निकेतन, शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म धारण किए हुए चतुर्भुजधारी श्रीराम प्रकट हुए तो मानो माता कौशल्या उन्हें देखकर विस्मित हो गईं। उनके सौंदर्य व तेज को देखकर उनके नेत्र तृप्त नहीं हो रहे थे।

**रामजन्म के कारण ही चैत्र शुक्ल नवमी को रामनवमी कहा जाता है। रामनवमी के दिन ही गोस्वामी तुलसीदास ने रामचरित मानस की रचना का श्रीगणेश किया था।* *उस दिन जो कोई व्यक्ति दिनभर उपवास और रातभर जागरणका व्रत रखकर भगवान्* श्रीरामकी पूजा करता है, तथा अपनी आर्थिक स्थितिके अनुसार दान-पुण्य करता है, वह अनेक जन्मोंके पापोंको भस्म करनेमें समर्थ होता है।
*
*..आप सभी दोस्तों को रामनवमी की शुभकामनाये..*

----------


## Badtameez

एक गीत प्रस्तुत है-
.
हर्षित नगरिया अवध के ग्राम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
दशरथ लुटावन लगे सोना चनिया
लेवत बलईया इ तीनहुँ रनिया
गोदिया में बारी-बारी लेवे थाम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
किन्नरवा, गन्धर्वा नाचति गावत
देवता गगन से प्रसून बरसावत
जयकारी करता अखिल स्वर्ग धाम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
किलकारी मारत कबो मुस्कियावत
सबका हिया में आनन्द जगावत
पलना में झूलत करत विश्राम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
पत्थर बनी वो अहिल्या तरेगी
साक्षात् दर्शन वो शबरी करेगी
करने को भक्तन के पूर्ण सब काम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
करके स्वामी की सेवा हनुमान
बन जायेंगे भक्त सबसे महान
लिख लेंगे अपने हृदय राम नाम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
सुग्रीव पा जायेंगे खोया राज
पहनेंगे अब तो विभीषण भी ताज
अन्यायी न्यायी में होगा संग्राम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
धरती को पापिन से मुक्ति दिलाने
धर्म का दीपक जगत में जलाने
अब तो मिटाने अधर्म की शाम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
.
गितिया रचन में बहुत सुख पावे
रामा के श्रद्धा में मस्तक नवावे
'सौरभ' करे कर जोरी प्रणाम।
दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।

.
-------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## calvitf

> प्रभु का भजन करना भी जरूरी है।





> *मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी,* *दॄवहुसु दशरथ अजिर बिहारि ॥*
> *रामनवमी**: रविवार, 1 अप्रैल 2012**..आप सभी दोस्तों को रामनवमी की शुभकामनाये..*



एक और भजन भजमन राम चरण सुखदाई .............
व अयोध्या दर्शन

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह! अब तो दृश्य ही कुछ और है। मेहनत का परिणाम अब थोड़ा नजर आ रहा है।

----------


## Badtameez

नव-प्रभात अवध में आया, सूर्यवंश का सूर्य उदित हुआ।
तमस मिटाने सारे जग का, राम आज अवतरित हुआ।।

----------


## munnuji11

> श्रीरामनवमी पर विशेष
> बलवान और समर्थ अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्तव्य होता है।श्रीराम ने ऐसा ही किया। वे सच्चे लोकनायक हैं। 
> 
> मानव का जीवन तभी उन्नत बन सकता है, जब उसके सामने कोई आदर्श हो। बिना आदर्श के बिरले ही ऊंचा स्थान बना सके हैं। दृढ़-निश्चय, कर्मण्यता और आदर्श - ये तीनों मिलकर पुरुष को ‘पुरुषोत्तम’ बना सकते हैं, किंतु आदर्श के बिना दृढ़-संकल्प और कर्मण्यता की शक्ति दिशाहीन हो जाती है। आदर्श के रूप में हम उसी व्यक्तित्व को चुनना चाहते हैं, जिसमें सभी सद्गुण हों। जिसने सदा धर्म का पालन किया हो। तब हमारे हृदय में सहसा मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम श्रीरामचंद्रजी की छवि ही उभरती है। ऐसा इसलिए, क्योंकि श्रीराम तो स्वयं साक्षात् धर्म का ही प्रतिरूप हैं। वाल्मीकि रामायण में लिखा है- ‘रामो विग्रहवान् धर्म: अर्थात श्रीराम धर्म का मूर्तिमान स्वरूप हैं। महर्षि वाल्मीकि ऐसा लिखने के लिए विवश इसलिए हुए, क्योंकि भगवान ने जो उपदेश दिए, उन्हें श्रीरामावतार में उन्होंने प्रत्यक्ष जीकर दिखाया। 
> 
> 
> आजकल लोग धर्म के मूल अर्थ को भूल गए हैं। अधिकांश लोग धर्म को मात्र कर्मकांड समझने लगे हैं। यह भारी भूल है। धर्म का प्रथम संदेश है- सदैव मर्यादा का पालन करो। पर हम निज स्वार्थ और अहंकार में मर्यादाओं का खूब उल्लंघन करते हैं। जबकि मर्यादा-पालन के बिना धर्म की बात करना ही अर्थहीन है। आज व्यक्ति और समाज के सामने जो समस्याएं उत्पन्न हो रही हैं, उन सबका मूल कारण यही है कि हम मर्यादा का पालन नहीं कर रहे हैं। इसी कारण अशांति, अराजकता और भ्रष्टाचार का सर्वत्र तांडव हो रहा है। जबकि श्रीराम ने सर्वशक्तिसंपन्न और सर्वगुणनिधान होते हुए भी मर्यादा-धर्म का सदा पालन किया। कठिन से कठिन परिस्थिति में भी उन्होंने मर्यादा नहीं छोड़ी। ऐसा विलक्षण उदाहरण अन्यत्र कहीं और नहीं मिलता। यही वजह है कि उन्हें ‘मर्यादा-पुरुषोत्तम’ कहा जाता है। 
> 
> श्रीरामावतार की प्रत्येक लीला अनुकरणीय है। बाल्यकाल से ही श्रीराम ने अपने भाइयों के प्रति आदर्श व्यवहार बनाए रखा। सदैव पहले उनका हित सोचा। श्रीराम ने गुरुकुल में सामान्य छात्र के रूप में शिक्षा ली तथा गुरु को सेवा से सदा संतुष्ट रखा। उन्होंने राजकुमार होने की विशिष्ट सुविधा या छूट नहीं ली। गुरु के आदेश का शब्दश: पालन किया। राजतिलक होने से पूर्व वन-गमन का संकेत मिलते ही तत्क्षण सत्ता को छोड़ने के लिए प्रस्तुत हो गए। पिता को वचन-भंग के धर्मसंकट में नहीं डाला। यद्यपि अयोध्या की जनता उनकी राजगद्दी के लिए उतावली थी, पर उन्होंने अपनी लोकप्रियता और जनादेश की अनदेखी करके पिता के वचन का मान रखा। चित्रकूट में राजकीय वैभव से दूर ऋषि जैसा जीवन जिया। सीता-हरण हो जाने के पश्चात् जब भारी संकट गहराया, तब वे महाबलशाली बाली की मदद से उसका तत्काल समाधान पा सकते थे, पर श्रीराम ने किसी मदांध दुराचारी की सहायता लेना स्वीकार नहीं किया। 
> लोकनायक के चरित्र की हर किरण लोक-जीवन को प्रभावित और प्रेरित करती है। इसीलिए श्रीराम ने ‘शार्ट कट’ नहीं अपनाया। बलवान और समर्थ, किंतु स्वेच्छाचारी अन्यायी का दमन करना तथा सदाचारी दीन का पक्ष लेना ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष का कर्त्तव्य होता है। इसी कारण श्रीराम ने बलवान किंतु अन्यायी-अधर्मी बाली को छोड़कर दीन-हीन सुग्रीव को अपना मित्र बनाया। वध करने से पूर्व रावण को सीताजी वापस लौटाने का अवसर दिया। अंगद को लंका में भेजा। पर रावण ने श्रीराम की सज्जनता को उनकी कमजोरी समझकर प्रस्ताव ठुकरा दिया। फिर रावण का वध करके पत्नी को उसकी कैद से छुड़ाना अनिवार्य हो गया। रावण की मृत देह के संस्कार में उसके भाई विभीषण लज्जावश रुचि नहीं दिखा पा रहे थे। तब श्रीरामचंद्र जी ने उन्हें समझाते हुए कहा- ‘वैर-विरोध मृत्यु तक ही हुआ करते हैं, तुम भाई के शव का शास्त्रोचित संस्कार करो।’ हारे हुए को अपमानित करना श्रीराम की राजनीति में नहीं था। उनके हृदय की विशालता तब चरम पर पहुंच जाती है, जब चौदह वर्ष का वनवास भोगने के बाद सीता सहित अयोध्या पहुंचने पर उन्होंने सौतेली माता कैकेयी को पूरा आदर दिया। कोई गिला-शिकवा नहीं किया। वे राजगद्दी पर बैठने पर सहायकों सुग्रीव, हनुमान आदि के प्रति कृतज्ञता ज्ञापित करना नहीं भूले। आजकल अक्सर राजनेता सत्ता मिलते ही जनता को भूल जाते हैं, पर श्रीराम राजा बनने के बाद अपनी प्रजा के सुख-दुख को जानने के लिए व्याकुल रहते थे। रामराज्य के राजतंत्र में जनवाणी की उपेक्षा नहीं होती थी। धोबी द्वारा आरोप लगाये जाने पर प्रिय पत्नी सीता को त्यागने का निर्णय सिर्फ राजा राम ही ले सकते थे। आज सत्तारूढ़ जनप्रतिनिधि पद ग्रहण करते ही जनभावना के प्रति उदासीन हो जाते हैं। श्रीराम में हमें आदर्श लोकनायक के सभी गुण दिखाई पड़ते हैं। इसीलिए वे जन-जन के आराध्य बन गए हैं। श्रीराम की जयंती (रामनवमी) के दिन उनके चरित्र का अनुकरण करने का संकल्प लेना चाहिए। उनके समान आदर्श पुरुष, राजा, भाई, पुत्र, शिष्य, योद्धा, तपस्वी, दृढ़-प्रतिज्ञ और संयमी कौन हुआ है? रामावतार का मूल उद्देश्य ही था मर्यादित जीवन का आदर्श बताना। यदि जनता के साथ-साथ राजनेता और अधिकारी भी श्रीराम के आदर्शो को अपनाएंगे, तो भारत में राम-राज्य पुन: लौट आएगा और तब लोकनायक के देश में लोकपाल की भी आवश्यकता नहीं रहेगी।


  अत्युत्तम बन्धुवर …………………………

----------


## Jayeshh

रामजन्म की बधाई हो... धवल जी.... सुरेश जी.... बहुत ही सुन्दर और सराहनीय

----------


## satya_anveshi

धवल भाई, बहुत अच्छा लेख प्रस्तुत किया है।

----------


## BP Mishra

राम जन्म के अवसर पर सभी मित्रों को राम नवमी की शुभकामनायें ! 

सभी मित्र इस सूत्र पर पधार कर इस सूत्र की शोभा बढ़ाई है । राम नवमी के अवसर पर अच्छी प्रस्तुति करके इस सूत्र को और ज्ञानवर्धक बनाया है।

----------


## calvitf

> एक गीत प्रस्तुत है-
> .हर्षित नगरिया अवध के ग्राम।
> दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
> 'सौरभ' करे कर जोरी प्रणाम।
> दशरथ भवन आज जन्में हैं राम।।
> -------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
> ..


*मित्र बहुत अच्छा गीत है एक मित्र ने आपके इस गीत को लेकर रख लिया जो गायक है और आपको लेखनी प्रसंसा भी की* 




> वाह! अब तो दृश्य ही कुछ और है। मेहनत का परिणाम अब थोड़ा नजर आ रहा है।


*इस मेहनत की सफलता आपको भी जाती है । जो आपने अपने हस्ताक्षर ही बदल लिए ......* 




> रामजन्म की बधाई हो... धवल जी.... सुरेश जी.... बहुत ही सुन्दर और सराहनीय


 मित्र आपके द्वारा दिए जोस का कमाल है .............. आपको भी बधाई हो 




> धवल भाई, बहुत अच्छा लेख प्रस्तुत किया है।


मुझे तो कुछ आता जाता नही है सब प्रभु की माया है 




> राम जन्म के अवसर पर सभी मित्रों को राम नवमी की शुभकामनायें ! 
> सभी मित्र इस सूत्र पर पधार कर इस सूत्र की शोभा बधाई है । राम नवमी के अवसर पर अच्छी प्रस्तुति करके इस सूत्र को और ज्ञानवर्धक बनाया है।


पंडित जी आपको भी शुभकामनाए ..................

----------


## BP Mishra

*क्यों मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम  है श्रीराम?*भारतीय संस्कृति में भगवान राम जन-जन के  दिलों में बसते हैं। इसके पीछे मात्र धार्मिक  कारण ही नहीं है, बल्कि  श्रीराम चरित्र से जुड़े वह आदर्श हैं, जो मानव अवतार लेकर स्थापित किए गए।  सीधे शब्दों में श्रीराम मर्यादित जीवन और आचरण से ही मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम  कहलाए। लेकिन ऐसे ऊंचे पद तक पहुंचने के लिए श्रीराम ने किस तरह के  जीवनमूल्य स्थापित किए? जानते हैं कुछ ऐसी ही बातें -

धार्मिक  दृष्टि से श्रीराम भगवान विष्णु का सातवां अवतार हैं। भगवान का इंसान रूप  में यह अवतार मानव को समाज में रहने के सूत्र सिखाता है। असल में भगवान  श्रीराम ने इंसानी जिंदगी से जुड़ी हर तरह की मर्यादाओं और मूल्यों को  स्थापित किया। 

श्रीराम ने अयोध्या के राजकुमार से राजा बनने तक  अपने व्यवहार और आचरण से स्वयं मर्यादाओं का पालन किया। एक आम इंसान परिवार  और समाज के बीच रहकर कैसे बोल, व्यवहार और आचरण को अपनाकर जीवन का सफर  पूरा करे, यह सभी सूत्र श्रीराम के बचपन से लेकर सरयू में प्रवेश करने तक  के जीवन में छुपे हैं।

धार्मिक और आध्यात्मिक नजरिए से भी श्रीराम  के जीवन को देखें तो पाते हैं कि श्रीराम ने त्याग, तप, प्रेम, सत्य,  कर्तव्य, समर्पण के गुणों और लीलाओं से ईश्वर तक पहुंचने की राह और  मर्यादाओं को भी बताया। 

अयोध्या के राजा बनने के बाद मर्यादा,  न्याय और धर्म से भरी ऐसी शासन व्यवस्था स्थापित की, जिसकी आर्थिक, सामजिक  और राजनीतिक मर्यादाओं ने हर नागरिक को सुखी, आनंद और समृद्ध कर दिया।  श्रीराम का मर्यादाओं से भरा ऐसा शासन तंत्र आज भी युगों के बदलाव के बाद  भी रामराज्य के रूप में प्रसिद्ध है। 

इस तरह मर्यादामूर्ति श्रीराम  ने व्यक्तिगत ही नहीं राजा के रूप में भी मर्यादाओं का हर स्थिति में पालन  कर इंसान और भगवान दोनों ही रूप में यश, कीर्ति और सम्मान को पाया।

----------


## calvitf

राम जन्म के अवसर पर सभी मित्रों को राम नवमी की शुभकामनायें ! के साथ एक भजन .....

*राम जी की निकली सवारी ..................*

----------


## man-vakil

*मानवता के सार, सभ्य समाज के मूल आधार,
समस्त विश्व के परम स्नेही,रघुकुल के अवतार
प्रभु श्री राम को, करे मन वकील नमन बारम्बार,
कृपा दृष्टि सदैव रखो प्रभु, वरद मिलें हमें मोक्ष द्वार.........*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जय श्री राम!
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

कदली सीप भुजंग मुख... स्वाति एक गुण तीन.............

----------


## surekha.baheti

सुन्दर............ अति सुन्दर ...आपकी प्रस्तुति सराहनीय है .........जय रघुनन्दन जय श्री राम .जानकी वल्लभ सीताराम

----------


## calvitf

*मेरी आज 1000 वी प्रविष्टी भगवान राम की माया से 

श्री राम का पाठ वैदिक पंडितो के द्वारा ............*।*



*

----------


## Badtameez

बधाई हो भईया!
आप कर्मठ सदस्य बन गईनी।

----------


## BP Mishra

> *मेरी आज 1000 वी प्रविष्टी भगवान राम की माया से 
> 
> श्री राम का पाठ वैदिक पंडितो के द्वारा ............*।*
> 
> 
> 
> *


फोरम के कर्मठ सदस्य बनने के लिए बधाई हो ।

----------


## BP Mishra

******** *विश्वामित्र का राजा दशरथ से राम-लक्ष्मण को माँगना, ताड़का वध -1* *************

दोहा :      


* ब्यापक अकल अनीह अज निर्गुन नाम न रूप।
भगत हेतु नाना बिधि करत चरित्र अनूप॥205॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो व्यापक, अकल  (निरवयव), इच्छारहित, अजन्मा और निर्गुण है तथा जिनका न नाम है न रूप, वही  भगवान भक्तों के लिए नाना प्रकार के अनुपम (अलौकिक) चरित्र करते हैं॥205॥  



चौपाई :      

* यह सब चरित कहा मैं गाई। आगिलि कथा सुनहु मन लाई॥
बिस्वामित्र महामुनि ग्यानी। बसहिं बिपिन सुभ आश्रम जानी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*यह सब चरित्र  मैंने गाकर (बखानकर) कहा। अब आगे की कथा मन लगाकर सुनो। ज्ञानी महामुनि  विश्वामित्रजी वन में शुभ आश्रम (पवित्र स्थान) जानकर बसते थे,॥1॥ 


* जहँ जप जग्य जोग मुनि करहीं। अति मारीच सुबाहुहि डरहीं॥
देखत जग्य निसाचर धावहिं। करहिं उपद्रव मुनि दुख पावहिं॥2॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*जहाँ वे मुनि  जप, यज्ञ और योग करते थे, परन्तु मारीच और सुबाहु से बहुत डरते थे। यज्ञ  देखते ही राक्षस दौड़ पड़ते थे और उपद्रव मचाते थे, जिससे मुनि (बहुत) दुःख  पाते थे॥2॥ 


* गाधितनय मन चिंता ब्यापी। हरि बिनु मरहिं न निसिचर पापी॥
तब मुनिबर मन कीन्ह बिचारा। प्रभु अवतरेउ हरन महि भारा॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*गाधि के पुत्र  विश्वामित्रजी के मन में चिन्ता छा गई कि ये पापी राक्षस भगवान के (मारे)  बिना न मरेंगे। तब श्रेष्ठ मुनि ने मन में विचार किया कि प्रभु ने पृथ्वी  का भार हरने के लिए अवतार लिया है॥3॥  


*एहूँ मिस देखौं पद जाई। करि बिनती आनौं दोउ भाई॥
ग्यान बिराग सकल गुन अयना। सो प्रभु मैं देखब भरि नयना॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*इसी बहाने जाकर  मैं उनके चरणों का दर्शन करूँ और विनती करके दोनों भाइयों को ले आऊँ।  (अहा!) जो ज्ञान, वैराग्य और सब गुणों के धाम हैं, उन प्रभु को मैं नेत्र  भरकर देखूँगा॥4॥ 


दोहा :        

* बहुबिधि करत मनोरथ जात लागि नहिं बार।
करि मज्जन सरऊ जल गए भूप दरबार॥206॥
*भावार्थ:-*बहुत प्रकार से मनोरथ करते हुए जाने में देर नहीं लगी। सरयूजी के जल में स्नान करके वे राजा के दरवाजे पर पहुँचे॥206॥ 


चौपाई :        

* मुनि आगमन सुना जब राजा। मिलन गयउ लै बिप्र समाजा॥
करि दंडवत मुनिहि सनमानी। निज आसन बैठारेन्हि आनी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने जब  मुनि का आना सुना, तब वे ब्राह्मणों के समाज को साथ लेकर मिलने गए और  दण्डवत्* करके मुनि का सम्मान करते हुए उन्हें लाकर अपने आसन पर बैठाया॥1॥ 


* चरन पखारि कीन्हि अति पूजा। मो सम आजु धन्य नहिं दूजा॥
बिबिध भाँति भोजन करवावा। मुनिबर हृदयँ हरष अति पावा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*चरणों को धोकर  बहुत पूजा की और कहा- मेरे समान धन्य आज दूसरा कोई नहीं है। फिर अनेक  प्रकार के भोजन करवाए, जिससे श्रेष्ठ मुनि ने अपने हृदय में बहुत ही हर्ष  प्राप्त किया॥2॥ 


*पुनि चरननि मेले सुत चारी। राम देखि मुनि देह बिसारी॥
भए मगन देखत मुख सोभा। जनु चकोर पूरन ससि लोभा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर राजा ने  चारों पुत्रों को मुनि के चरणों पर डाल दिया (उनसे प्रणाम कराया)। श्री  रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर मुनि अपनी देह की सुधि भूल गए। वे श्री रामजी के मुख  की शोभा देखते ही ऐसे मग्न हो गए, मानो चकोर पूर्ण चन्द्रमा को देखकर लुभा  गया हो॥3॥  


* तब मन हरषि बचन कह राऊ। मुनि अस कृपा न कीन्हिहु काऊ॥
केहि कारन आगमन तुम्हारा। कहहु सो करत न लावउँ बारा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब राजा ने मन  में हर्षित होकर ये वचन कहे- हे मुनि! इस प्रकार कृपा तो आपने कभी नहीं की।  आज किस कारण से आपका शुभागमन हुआ? कहिए, मैं उसे पूरा करने में देर नहीं  लगाऊँगा॥4॥  

 
* असुर समूह सतावहिं मोही। मैं जाचन आयउँ नृप तोही॥
अनुज समेत देहु रघुनाथा। निसिचर बध मैं होब सनाथा॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*(मुनि ने कहा-)  हे राजन्*! राक्षसों के समूह मुझे बहुत सताते हैं, इसीलिए मैं तुमसे कुछ  माँगने आया हूँ। छोटे भाई सहित श्री रघुनाथजी को मुझे दो। राक्षसों के मारे  जाने पर मैं सनाथ (सुरक्षित) हो जाऊँगा॥5॥ 


दोहा :        

* देहु भूप मन हरषित तजहु मोह अग्यान।
धर्म सुजस प्रभु तुम्ह कौं इन्ह कहँ अति कल्यान॥207॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*!  प्रसन्न मन से इनको दो, मोह और अज्ञान को छोड़ दो। हे स्वामी! इससे तुमको  धर्म और सुयश की प्राप्ति होगी और इनका परम कल्याण होगा॥207॥

----------


## BP Mishra

******** *विश्वामित्र का राजा दशरथ से राम-लक्ष्मण को माँगना, ताड़का वध -2* *************


चौपाई :        

* सुनि राजा अति अप्रिय बानी। हृदय कंप मुख दुति कुमुलानी॥
चौथेंपन पायउँ सुत चारी। बिप्र बचन नहिं कहेहु बिचारी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस अत्यन्त  अप्रिय वाणी को सुनकर राजा का हृदय काँप उठा और उनके मुख की कांति फीकी पड़  गई। (उन्होंने कहा-) हे ब्राह्मण! मैंने चौथेपन में चार पुत्र पाए हैं,  आपने विचार कर बात नहीं कही॥1॥ 


* मागहु भूमि धेनु धन कोसा। सर्बस देउँ आजु सहरोसा॥
देह प्रान तें प्रिय कछु नाहीं। सोउ मुनि देउँ निमिष एक माहीं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि! आप  पृथ्वी, गो, धन और खजाना माँग लीजिए, मैं आज बड़े हर्ष के साथ अपना सर्वस्व  दे दूँगा। देह और प्राण से अधिक प्यारा कुछ भी नहीं होता, मैं उसे भी एक पल  में दे दूँगा॥2॥  


* सब सुत प्रिय मोहि प्रान की नाईं। राम देत नहिं बनइ गोसाईं॥
कहँ निसिचर अति घोर कठोरा। कहँ सुंदर सुत परम किसोरा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*सभी पुत्र मुझे  प्राणों के समान प्यारे हैं, उनमें भी हे प्रभो! राम को तो (किसी प्रकार  भी) देते नहीं बनता। कहाँ अत्यन्त डरावने और क्रूर राक्षस और कहाँ परम  किशोर अवस्था के (बिलकुल सुकुमार) मेरे सुंदर पुत्र! ॥3॥ 


* सुनि नृप गिरा प्रेम रस सानी। हृदयँ हरष माना मुनि ग्यानी॥
तब बसिष्ट बहुबिधि समुझावा। नृप संदेह नास कहँ पावा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*प्रेम रस में  सनी हुई राजा की वाणी सुनकर ज्ञानी मुनि विश्वामित्रजी ने हृदय में बड़ा  हर्ष माना। तब वशिष्ठजी ने राजा को बहुत प्रकार से समझाया, जिससे राजा का  संदेह नाश को प्राप्त हुआ॥4॥ 


* अति आदर दोउ तनय बोलाए। हृदयँ लाइ बहु भाँति सिखाए॥
मेरे प्रान नाथ सुत दोऊ। तुम्ह मुनि पिता आन नहिं कोऊ॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने बड़े ही  आदर से दोनों पुत्रों को बुलाया और हृदय से लगाकर बहुत प्रकार से उन्हें  शिक्षा दी। (फिर कहा-) हे नाथ! ये दोनों पुत्र मेरे प्राण हैं। हे मुनि!  (अब) आप ही इनके पिता हैं, दूसरा कोई नहीं॥5॥  

दोहा :        

* सौंपे भूप रिषिहि सुत बहुबिधि देइ असीस।
जननी भवन गए प्रभु चले नाइ पद सीस॥208 क ॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने बहुत  प्रकार से आशीर्वाद देकर पुत्रों को ऋषि के हवाले कर दिया। फिर प्रभु माता  के महल में गए और उनके चरणों में सिर नवाकर चले॥208 (क)॥  

सोरठा :        

* पुरुष सिंह दोउ बीर हरषि चले मुनि भय हरन।
कृपासिंधु मतिधीर अखिल बिस्व कारन करन॥208 ख॥

*भावार्थ:-*पुरुषों में  सिंह रूप दोनों भाई (राम-लक्ष्मण) मुनि का भय हरने के लिए प्रसन्न होकर  चले। वे कृपा के समुद्र, धीर बुद्धि और सम्पूर्ण विश्व के कारण के भी कारण  हैं॥208 (ख)॥  

चौपाई :        

* अरुन नयन उर बाहु बिसाला। नील जलज तनु स्याम तमाला॥
कटि पट पीत कसें बर भाथा। रुचिर चाप सायक दुहुँ हाथा॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*भगवान के लाल  नेत्र हैं, चौड़ी छाती और विशाल भुजाएँ हैं, नील कमल और तमाल के वृक्ष की  तरह श्याम शरीर है, कमर में पीताम्बर (पहने) और सुंदर तरकस कसे हुए हैं।  दोनों हाथों में (क्रमशः) सुंदर धनुष और बाण हैं॥1॥  


* स्याम गौर सुंदर दोउ भाई। बिस्वामित्र महानिधि पाई॥
प्रभु ब्रह्मन्यदेव मैं जाना। मोहि निति पिता तजेउ भगवाना॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्याम और गौर  वर्ण के दोनों भाई परम सुंदर हैं। विश्वामित्रजी को महान निधि प्राप्त हो  गई। (वे सोचने लगे-) मैं जान गया कि प्रभु ब्रह्मण्यदेव (ब्राह्मणों के  भक्त) हैं। मेरे लिए भगवान ने अपने पिता को भी छोड़ दिया॥2॥  



* चले जात मुनि दीन्हि देखाई। सुनि ताड़का क्रोध करि धाई॥
एकहिं बान प्रान हरि लीन्हा। दीन जानि तेहि निज पद दीन्हा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*मार्ग में चले  जाते हुए मुनि ने ताड़का को दिखलाया। शब्द सुनते ही वह क्रोध करके दौड़ी।  श्री रामजी ने एक ही बाण से उसके प्राण हर लिए और दीन जानकर उसको निजपद  (अपना दिव्य स्वरूप) दिया॥3॥ 


* तब रिषि निज नाथहि जियँ चीन्ही। बिद्यानिधि कहुँ बिद्या दीन्ही॥
जाते लाग न छुधा पिपासा। अतुलित बल तनु तेज प्रकासा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब ऋषि  विश्वामित्र ने प्रभु को मन में विद्या का भंडार समझते हुए भी (लीला को  पूर्ण करने के लिए) ऐसी विद्या दी, जिससे भूख-प्यास न लगे और शरीर में  अतुलित बल और तेज का प्रकाश हो॥4॥

----------


## BP Mishra

*********विश्वामित्र-यज्ञ की रक्षा***********  
 दोहा : 


* आयुध सर्ब समर्पि कै प्रभु निज आश्रम आनि।
कंद मूल फल भोजन दीन्ह भगति हित जानि॥209॥

*भावार्थ:-*सब  अस्त्र-शस्त्र समर्पण करके मुनि प्रभु श्री रामजी को अपने आश्रम में ले आए  और उन्हें परम हितू जानकर भक्तिपूर्वक कंद, मूल और फल का भोजन कराया॥209॥   


चौपाई :      

*प्रात कहा मुनि सन रघुराई। निर्भय जग्य करहु तुम्ह जाई॥
होम करन लागे मुनि झारी। आपु रहे मख कीं रखवारी॥1॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*सबेरे श्री  रघुनाथजी ने मुनि से कहा- आप जाकर निडर होकर यज्ञ कीजिए। यह सुनकर सब मुनि  हवन करने लगे। आप (श्री रामजी) यज्ञ की रखवाली पर रहे॥1॥  

* सुनि मारीच निसाचर क्रोही। लै सहाय धावा मुनिद्रोही॥
बिनु फर बान राम तेहि मारा। सत जोजन गा सागर पारा॥2॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*यह समाचार  सुनकर मुनियों का शत्रु कोरथी राक्षस मारीच अपने सहायकों को लेकर दौड़ा।  श्री रामजी ने बिना फल वाला बाण उसको मारा, जिससे वह सौ योजन के विस्तार  वाले समुद्र के पार जा गिरा॥2॥ 


* पावक सर सुबाहु पुनि मारा। अनुज निसाचर कटकु सँघारा॥
मारि असुर द्विज निर्भयकारी। अस्तुति करहिं देव मुनि झारी॥3॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*फिर सुबाहु को  अग्निबाण मारा। इधर छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी ने राक्षसों की सेना का संहार कर  डाला। इस प्रकार श्री रामजी ने राक्षसों को मारकर ब्राह्मणों को निर्भय कर  दिया। तब सारे देवता और मुनि स्तुति करने लगे॥3॥  


* तहँ पुनि कछुक दिवस रघुराया। रहे कीन्हि बिप्रन्ह पर दाया॥
भगति हेतु बहुत कथा पुराना। कहे बिप्र जद्यपि प्रभु जाना॥4॥ 

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी  ने वहाँ कुछ दिन और रहकर ब्राह्मणों पर दया की। भक्ति के कारण ब्राह्मणों  ने उन्हें पुराणों की बहुत सी कथाएँ कहीं, यद्यपि प्रभु सब जानते थे॥4॥ 

* तब मुनि सादर कहा बुझाई। चरित एक प्रभु देखिअ जाई॥
धनुषजग्य सुनि रघुकुल नाथा। हरषि चले मुनिबर के साथा॥5॥
*भावार्थ:-*तदन्तर मुनि ने  आदरपूर्वक समझाकर कहा- हे प्रभो! चलकर एक चरित्र देखिए। रघुकुल के स्वामी  श्री रामचन्द्रजी धनुषयज्ञ (की बात) सुनकर मुनिश्रेष्ठ विश्वामित्रजी के  साथ प्रसन्न होकर चले॥5॥

----------


## abcl42

इतनी सुन्दर टाइपिंग के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद / दोहा, चौपाई और अर्थ  ये  तो रामचरित मानस  जो घर घर में है वहां भी मिल सकती है लेकिन आपने जो टाइपिंग करकर  यहाँ पोस्ट की और कड़ी मेहनत की उसका बहुत साधुवाद /  यदि किसी प्रसंग पर अछि  व्याख्या हो उसका यहाँ वर्णन करें तो अति उत्तम होगा आनंद आ जायेगा / मैं भी प्रयास  करूँगा /
 सियावर रामचंद्र की जय

----------


## BP Mishra

*********************************अहल्या उद्धार********************************  ***

* आश्रम एक दीख मग माहीं। खग मृग जीव जंतु तहँ नाहीं॥
पूछा मुनिहि सिला प्रभु देखी। सकल कथा मुनि कहा बिसेषी॥6॥

*भावार्थ:-*मार्ग में एक  आश्रम दिखाई पड़ा। वहाँ पशु-पक्षी, को भी जीव-जन्तु नहीं था। पत्थर की एक  शिला को देखकर प्रभु ने पूछा, तब मुनि ने विस्तारपूर्वक सब कथा कही॥6॥ 



दोहा :      

* गौतम नारि श्राप बस उपल देह धरि धीर।
चरन कमल रज चाहति कृपा करहु रघुबीर॥210॥
*भावार्थ:-*गौतम मुनि की  स्त्री अहल्या शापवश पत्थर की देह धारण किए बड़े धीरज से आपके चरणकमलों की  धूलि चाहती है। हे रघुवीर! इस पर कृपा कीजिए॥210॥  


छन्द  :      

* परसत पद पावन सोकनसावन प्रगट भई तपपुंज सही।
देखत रघुनायक जन सुखदायक सनमुख होइ कर जोरि रही॥ 	
अति प्रेम अधीरा पुलक शरीरा मुख नहिं आवइ बचन कही।
अतिसय बड़भागी चरनन्हि लागी जुगल नयन जलधार बही॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के  पवित्र और शोक को नाश करने वाले चरणों का स्पर्श पाते ही सचमुच वह  तपोमूर्ति अहल्या प्रकट हो गई। भक्तों को सुख देने वाले श्री रघुनाथजी को  देखकर वह हाथ जोड़कर सामने खड़ी रह गई। अत्यन्त प्रेम के कारण वह अधीर हो गई।  उसका शरीर पुलकित हो उठा, मुख से वचन कहने में नहीं आते थे। वह अत्यन्त  बड़भागिनी अहल्या प्रभु के चरणों से लिपट गई और उसके दोनों नेत्रों से जल  (प्रेम और आनंद के आँसुओं) की धारा बहने लगी॥1॥ 


* धीरजु मन कीन्हा प्रभु कहुँ चीन्हा रघुपति कृपाँ भगति पाई।
अति निर्मल बानी अस्तुति ठानी ग्यानगम्य जय रघुराई॥ 	
मैं नारि अपावन प्रभु जग पावन रावन रिपु जन सुखदाई।
राजीव बिलोचन भव भय मोचन पाहि पाहि सरनहिं आई॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर उसने मन  में धीरज धरकर प्रभु को पहचाना और श्री रघुनाथजी की कृपा से भक्ति प्राप्त  की। तब अत्यन्त निर्मल वाणी से उसने (इस प्रकार) स्तुति प्रारंभ की- हे  ज्ञान से जानने योग्य श्री रघुनाथजी! आपकी जय हो! मैं (सहज ही) अपवित्र  स्त्री हूँ, और हे प्रभो! आप जगत को पवित्र करने वाले, भक्तों को सुख देने  वाले और रावण के शत्रु हैं। हे कमलनयन! हे संसार (जन्म-मृत्यु) के भय से  छुड़ाने वाले! मैं आपकी शरण आई हूँ, (मेरी) रक्षा कीजिए, रक्षा कीजिए॥2॥ 


* मुनि श्राप जो दीन्हा अति भल कीन्हा परम अनुग्रह मैं माना।
देखेउँ भरि लोचन हरि भव मोचन इहइ लाभ संकर जाना॥ 	
बिनती प्रभु मोरी मैं मति भोरी नाथ न मागउँ बर आना।
पद कमल परागा रस अनुरागा मम मन मधुप करै पाना॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने जो  मुझे शाप दिया, सो बहुत ही अच्छा किया। मैं उसे अत्यन्त अनुग्रह (करके)  मानती हूँ कि जिसके कारण मैंने संसार से छुड़ाने वाले श्री हरि (आप) को  नेत्र भरकर देखा। इसी (आपके दर्शन) को शंकरजी सबसे बड़ा लाभ समझते हैं। हे  प्रभो! मैं बुद्धि की बड़ी भोली हूँ, मेरी एक विनती है। हे नाथ ! मैं और कोई  वर नहीं माँगती, केवल यही चाहती हूँ कि मेरा मन रूपी भौंरा आपके चरण-कमल  की रज के प्रेमरूपी रस का सदा पान करता रहे॥3॥ 


* जेहिं पद सुरसरिता परम पुनीता प्रगट भई सिव सीस धरी।
सोई पद पंकज जेहि पूजत अज मम सिर धरेउ कृपाल हरी॥ 	
एहि भाँति सिधारी गौतम नारी बार बार हरि चरन परी।
जो अति मन भावा सो बरु पावा गै पति लोक अनंद भरी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*जिन चरणों से  परमपवित्र देवनदी गंगाजी प्रकट हुईं, जिन्हें शिवजी ने सिर पर धारण किया और  जिन चरणकमलों को ब्रह्माजी पूजते हैं, कृपालु हरि (आप) ने उन्हीं को मेरे  सिर पर रखा। इस प्रकार (स्तुति करती हुई) बार-बार भगवान के चरणों में  गिरकर, जो मन को बहुत ही अच्छा लगा, उस वर को पाकर गौतम की स्त्री अहल्या  आनंद में भरी हुई पतिलोक को चली गई॥4॥  



दोहा :      

* अस प्रभु दीनबंधु हरि कारन रहित दयाल।
	तुलसिदास सठ तेहि भजु छाड़ि कपट जंजाल॥211॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री  रामचन्द्रजी ऐसे दीनबंधु और बिना ही कारण दया करने वाले हैं। तुलसीदासजी  कहते हैं, हे शठ (मन)! तू कपट-जंजाल छोड़कर उन्हीं का भजन कर॥211॥





मासपारायण, सातवाँ विश्राम 

आगे श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सहित विश्वामित्र का जनकपुर में प्रवेश की कथा प्रस्तुत की जायेगी।

----------


## calvitf

> *मानवता के सार, सभ्य समाज के मूल आधार,
> समस्त विश्व के परम स्नेही,रघुकुल के अवतार
> प्रभु श्री राम को, करे मन वकील नमन बारम्बार,
> कृपा दृष्टि सदैव रखो प्रभु, वरद मिलें हमें मोक्ष द्वार.........*


*अति उत्तम भावना प्रकट की फोरम-कवि जी ने* 




> *जय श्री राम!
> *


*जय रघुनंदन जय सिया राम ....................

*


> कदली सीप भुजंग मुख... स्वाति एक गुण तीन.............


मित्र क्या व्याख्या के साथ इन गुणो का बखान हो सकता है ?




> सुन्दर............ अति सुन्दर ...आपकी प्रस्तुति सराहनीय है .........जय रघुनन्दन जय श्री राम .जानकी वल्लभ सीताराम


सराहनाके लिए शुक्रिया 




> बधाई हो भईया!
> आप कर्मठ सदस्य बन गईनी।


बधाई के लिए धन्यवाद ...................




> फोरम के कर्मठ सदस्य बनने के लिए बधाई हो ।


बधाई के लिए धन्यवाद ...................



> इतनी सुन्दर टाइपिंग के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद / दोहा, चौपाई और अर्थ ये तो रामचरित मानस जो घर घर में है वहां भी मिल सकती है लेकिन आपने जो टाइपिंग करकर यहाँ पोस्ट की और कड़ी मेहनत की उसका बहुत साधुवाद / यदि किसी प्रसंग पर अछि व्याख्या हो उसका यहाँ वर्णन करें तो अति उत्तम होगा आनंद आ जायेगा / मैं भी प्रयास करूँगा /
> सियावर रामचंद्र की जय


*मित्र आपकी सराहना के**लिए साधुवाद ............**
**यहा पर सूत्र धार ने मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम श्री राम चंद्र के आचरण व कार्य**के बारे मे समझाने के लिए 
श्रीरामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र का निर्माण किया है* *
**
हम और हमारे यहा पधारने वाले सारे मित्र गण भगवान का गुणगान किसी न किसी रूप मे 
करने के लिए अपनी अपनी नैतिक ज़िम्मेदारी**स्वम ले रखे है* *
**
यदि आपके पास किसी प्रसंग पर**अच्छी व्याख्या हो उसका यहाँ वर्णन अवस्य**करें 
परंतु जो प्रसंग चल रहा हो उसी पर व्याख्या होगी तो अतिउत्तम होगा* *
**
हम सारे मित्रो को आपके व्याख्या की स्वागत के साथ इंतज़ार रहेगा .......................................... धन्यवाद*

----------


## The Unique

वाह भावना जी,बहुत अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है आपने.......

----------


## sunitasa

दीपशिखा सम युवती तनु ,मन जनि होसी पतंग !
भजहि राम तजि कम मद, करहि सदा सत्संग !!
तुलसी दास जी कहते है की स्त्री या पुरुष का शरीर एक दीपक की लो की  भांति है , इसका जब इंधन समाप्त हो जायेगा तो यह शारीर भी समाप्त हो जायेगा  ! इसलिए रे मन तू इस झूठे मोह , मद और काम वासना को त्याग कर इश्वर का  सत्संग कर , जिस से तेरी मुक्ति होगी !

----------


## Badtameez

एक गीत भावार्थ सहित प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ। यह मात्र एक कल्पना है। इस गीत में जो घटना है, हो सकता है राम जी  के बचपन में घटा नहीं होगा। राम जी थोङे बङे हो गये हैं अब पांव के सहारे चलना आ गया है। अब आगे क्या होता है, गीत में देखें-
.
.

चाँद चाँदी की थारी में आई गयो री।
राम चन्दा निरख के लुभाई गयो री।।

भावार्थ- आँगन में एक चाँदी की थाली रखी है। संयोग से उस थाली में चन्द्रमा का प्रतिबिम्ब दिख रहा है। उसे देखकर बालक राम लुभा गये हैं, आकर्षित हो गये हैं। उसे पकङने की आकांक्षा उनके मन में प्रबल हो गयी है।


दशरथ जी थामे हैं ललना को कोरा
उतरन को ललना करे जोरी-जोरा
मछरी के जस छटपटाई गयो री।
राम चन्दा निरख के लुभाई गयो री।।

दशरथ जी ललना (राम) को गोदी में लिये हैं। ललना गोदी से उतरने के लिये खूब जोर लगा रहा है। जैसे मछली जल से बाहर आने पर छटपटाती है (उछल-कूद करती है), उसी प्रकार बालक राम भी गोदी से उतरने के लिए छटपटा गये हैं। राम उस चन्दा (प्रतिबिम्ब) को देखकर लुभा गये हैं।

दशरथ उ छोटका को दीयें उतारी
जहवाँ रखी पानी से भरके थारी
अंगुरी पकड़के लीआई गयो री।
राम चन्दा निरख के लुभाई गयो री।।
दशरथ जी उस छोटे बालक को उसके हठ से परेशान होकर गोदी से उतार दियें और जहाँ थाली में पानी भरके रखा है वहाँ ले गये। राम जी उस चंदा को देखकर लुभा गये हैं।
पानी में हथवा डाले चन्दा पकड़ें
ना पकड़ाये चाँद तब खूब बिगड़ें
गोस्सा में थरिये उलटाई गयो री।
राम चन्दा निरख के लुभाई गयो री।।

उस चाँद को वास्तविक समझ कर पानी में हाथ डालकर बालक राम चाँद को पकड़ रहे हैं, किन्तु चाँद पकङा नहीं पा रहा है। न पकङा पाने के कारण राम बहुत बिगङ (खीझ) रहे हैं। सफलता न मिलने के कारण उन्हें क्रोध आ जाता है और वो पानी से भरे थाली को ही उलट देते हैं।

देखिन उढ़ेलत जो थारी के पनिया
हँसे ठहाका लगा राजा- रनिया
'सौरभ' इ सोच मुस्काई गयो री।
राम चन्दा निरख के लुभाई गयो री।।

थाली सहित पानी को उढ़ेलते हुए जब राजा और तीनों रानी ने देखा तो सब ठहाके लगाकर हँसने लगें। ये बात सोच कर सौरभ (मैं ) भी मुस्कुरा दिया।
.
----------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## calvitf

> एक गीत भावार्थ सहित प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ। यह मात्र एक कल्पना है। इस गीत में जो घटना है, हो सकता है राम जी के बचपन में घटा नहीं होगा। राम जी थोङे बङे हो गये हैं अब पांव के सहारे चलना आ गया है। अब आगे क्या होता है, गीत में देखें-
> .---------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
> .


मित्र सरहनीय प्रयास है आपका 
एक सुझाव देना चाहूँगा कि भार्वाथ को थोड़ा बड़ा करके संपादित कर दे
 क्यो की कुछ बुजुर्गो की नज़र कमजोर है

----------


## calvitf

*######## भगवान श्रीराम की जन्म पत्रिका ######

गोस्वामी तुलसीदास के रामचरितमानस के अनुसार चैत्र शुक्ल की नवमी तिथि तथा पुनर्वसु नक्षत्र के चतुर्थ चरण एवं कर्क लग्न में भगवान श्रीराम का जन्म हुआ। गुरु और चन्द्र लग्न में हैं। पाँच ग्रह- शनि, मंगल, गुरु, शुक्र तथा सूर्य अपनी-अपनी उच्च राशि में स्थित हैं। गुरु कर्क राशि में उच्च का होता है। गुरु लग्न में चन्द्र के साथ स्थित है जिससे प्रबल कीर्ति देने वाला गजकेसरी योग बनता है। लेकिन शनि चतुर्थ भाव में अपनी उच्च राशि तुला में स्थित होकर लग्न को पूर्ण दृष्टि से देख रहा है। 

मंगल सप्तम भाव में अपनी उच्च राशि मकर में स्थित होकर लग्न को पूर्ण दृष्टि से देख रहा है। इस कुंडली में दो सौम्य ग्रहों- गुरु एवं चन्द्र को दो पाप ग्रह शनि एवं मंगल अपनी-अपनी उच्च राशि में स्थित होकर देख रहे हैं। ऐसी स्थिति में प्रबल राजभंग योग बनता है। फलस्वरूप श्रीराम के राज्याभिषेक से लेकर जीवनपर्यंत सभी कार्यों में बाधाएँ पैदा होती रहीं। जिस समय श्रीराम का राज्याभिषेक होने जा रहा था, उस समय शनि महादशा में मंगल का अंतर चल रहा था। 

श्रीरामजी मंगली थे। सप्तम (पत्नी) भाव में मंगल है। राहु अगर 3, 6 या 11वें भाव में स्थित हो तो अरिष्टों का शमन करता है। ग्रह स्थितियों के प्रभाववश श्रीराम को दाम्पत्य, मातृ, पितृ एवं भौतिक सुखों की प्राप्ति नहीं हो सकी। 

इस तरह शनि एवं मंगल ने श्रीराम को अनेक संघर्षों के लिए विवश किया। श्रीरामजी मंगली थे। सप्तम (पत्नी) भाव में मंगल है। राहु अगर 3, 6 या 11वें भाव में स्थित हो तो अरिष्टों का शमन करता है। इन ग्रह स्थितियों के प्रभाववश श्रीराम को दाम्पत्य, मातृ, पितृ एवं भौतिक सुखों की प्राप्ति नहीं हो सकी। यद्यपि दशम भाव में उच्च राशि मेष में स्थित सूर्य ने श्रीराम को एक ऐसे सुयोग्य शासक के रूप में प्रतिष्ठित किया कि उनके अच्छे शासनकाल रामराज्य की आज भी दुहाई दी जाती है। 

पौराणिक आख्यानों के अनुसार रामराज्य ग्यारह हजार वर्ष तक चला। राम का जन्म लगभग 1 करोड़ 25 लाख 58 हजार 98 वर्ष पूर्व हुआ था। आधुनिक काल गणना पद्धति ईस्वी सन्* के अनुसार श्रीराम का जन्म 26 मार्च को माना गया है। 

श्रीराम की कुंडली का विवेचन करने से यह तो पता चला कि किन-किन ग्रहों के कारण उनको भौतिक सुखों की प्राप्ति नहीं हुई। लेकिन हमें स्मरण रखना चाहिए कि श्रीराम ने त्याग और संघर्ष जैसे कष्टमय मार्ग पर चलकर स्वयं को मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम के स्वरूप में प्रस्तुत किया। 
सत्य के मार्ग पर हमेशा चलते रहे, अनेक कष्ट सहे मगर फिर भी लोक कल्याण के लक्ष्य से डिगे नहीं, हरदम आगे बढ़ते रहे। इसका कारण लग्न में गुरु एवं चन्द्र की युति का होना है। 
पंचम (विद्या) एवं नवम (भाग्य) भाव पर गुरु की दृष्टि का प्रभाव यह रहा कि उन्होंने धर्म का पालन करने को ही अपने जीवन का एकमात्र उद्देश्य माना। धर्म के पथ से वे कभी हटे नहीं। श्रीराम के चरित्र से हम जितना भी सीख सकें कम ही होगा! 
**


*

----------


## Badtameez

> एक गीत भावार्थ सहित प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ। यह मात्र एक कल्पना है। इस गीत में जो घटना है, हो सकता है राम जी  के बचपन में घटा नहीं होगा। राम जी थोङे बङे हो गये हैं अब पांव के सहारे चलना आ गया है। अब आगे क्या होता है, गीत में देखें-
> .
> .
> [size= 3]
> चाँद चाँदी की थारी में आई गयो री।
> राम चन्दा निरख के लुभाई गयो री।।
> [/size]
> भावार्थ- आँगन में एक चाँदी की थाली रखी है। संयोग से उस थाली में चन्द्रमा का प्रतिबिम्ब दिख रहा है। उसे देखकर बालक राम लुभा गये हैं, आकर्षित हो गये हैं। उसे पकङने की आकांक्षा उनके मन में प्रबल हो गयी है।
> [size= 3]
> ...


अब ठीक है न?

----------


## calvitf

> अब ठीक है न?


हा जी अब ठीक हो गया ..............

----------


## calvitf

##### श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सहित विश्वामित्र का जनकपुर में प्रवेश ######

चौपाई : 

* चले राम लछिमन मुनि संगा। गए जहाँ जग पावनि गंगा॥
गाधिसूनु सब कथा सुनाई। जेहि प्रकार सुरसरि महि आई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी और लक्ष्मणजी मुनि के साथ चले। वे वहाँ गए, जहाँ जगत को पवित्र करने वाली गंगाजी थीं। महाराज गाधि के पुत्र विश्वामित्रजी ने वह सब कथा कह सुनाई जिस प्रकार देवनदी गंगाजी पृथ्वी पर आई थीं॥1॥ 


* तब प्रभु रिषिन्ह समेत नहाए। बिबिध दान महिदेवन्हि पाए॥
हरषि चले मुनि बृंद सहाया। बेगि बिदेह नगर निअराया॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब प्रभु ने ऋषियों सहित (गंगाजी में) स्नान किया। ब्राह्मणों ने भाँति-भाँति के दान पाए। फिर मुनिवृन्द के साथ वे प्रसन्न होकर चले और शीघ्र ही जनकपुर के निकट पहुँच गए॥2॥ 


* पुर रम्यता राम जब देखी। हरषे अनुज समेत बिसेषी॥
बापीं कूप सरित सर नाना। सलिल सुधासम मनि सोपाना॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने जब जनकपुर की शोभा देखी, तब वे छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण सहित अत्यन्त हर्षित हुए। वहाँ अनेकों बावलियाँ, कुएँ, नदी और तालाब हैं, जिनमें अमृत के समान जल है और मणियों की सीढ़ियाँ (बनी हुई) हैं॥3॥ 


* गुंजत मंजु मत्त रस भृंगा। कूजत कल बहुबरन बिहंगा॥
बरन बरन बिकसे बनजाता। त्रिबिध समीर सदा सुखदाता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मकरंद रस से मतवाले होकर भौंरे सुंदर गुंजार कर रहे हैं। रंग-बिरंगे (बहुत से) पक्षी मधुर शब्द कर रहे हैं। रंग-रंग के कमल खिले हैं। सदा (सब ऋतुओं में) सुख देने वाला शीतल, मंद, सुगंध पवन बह रहा है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सुमन बाटिका बाग बन बिपुल बिहंग निवास।
फूलत फलत सुपल्लवत सोहत पुर चहुँ पास॥212।
*
भावार्थ:-*पुष्प वाटिका (फुलवारी), बाग और वन, जिनमें बहुत से पक्षियों का निवास है, फूलते, फलते और सुंदर पत्तों से लदे हुए नगर के चारों ओर सुशोभित हैं॥212॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बनइ न बरनत नगर निकाई। जहाँ जाइ मन तहँइँ लोभाई॥
चारु बजारु बिचित्र अँबारी। मनिमय बिधि जनु स्वकर सँवारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर की सुंदरता का वर्णन करते नहीं बनता। मन जहाँ जाता है, वहीं लुभा जाता (रम जाता) है। सुंदर बाजार है, मणियों से बने हुए विचित्र छज्जे हैं, मानो ब्रह्मा ने उन्हें अपने हाथों से बनाया है॥1॥ 


*धनिक बनिक बर धनद समाना। बैठे सकल बस्तु लै नाना।
चौहट सुंदर गलीं सुहाई। संतत रहहिं सुगंध सिंचाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुबेर के समान श्रेष्ठ धनी व्यापारी सब प्रकार की अनेक वस्तुएँ लेकर (दुकानों में) बैठे हैं। सुंदर चौराहे और सुहावनी गलियाँ सदा सुगंध से सिंची रहती हैं॥2॥ 


* मंगलमय मंदिर सब केरें। चित्रित जनु रतिनाथ चितेरें॥
पुर नर नारि सुभग सुचि संता। धरमसील ग्यानी गुनवंता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबके घर मंगलमय हैं और उन पर चित्र कढ़े हुए हैं, जिन्हें मानो कामदेव रूपी चित्रकार ने अंकित किया है। नगर के (सभी) स्त्री-पुरुष सुंदर, पवित्र, साधु स्वभाव वाले, धर्मात्मा, ज्ञानी और गुणवान हैं॥3॥ 


*अति अनूप जहँ जनक निवासू। बिथकहिं बिबुध बिलोकि बिलासू॥
होत चकित चित कोट बिलोकी। सकल भुवन सोभा जनु रोकी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ जनकजी का अत्यन्त अनुपम (सुंदर) निवास स्थान (महल) है, वहाँ के विलास (ऐश्वर्य) को देखकर देवता भी थकित (स्तम्भित) हो जाते हैं (मनुष्यों की तो बात ही क्या!) कोट (राजमहल के परकोटे) को देखकर चित्त चकित हो जाता है, (ऐसा मालूम होता है) मानो उसने समस्त लोकों की शोभा को रोक (घेर) रखा है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

*धवल धाम मनि पुरट पट सुघटित नाना भाँति।
सिय निवास सुंदर सदन सोभा किमि कहि जाति॥213॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उज्ज्वल महलों में अनेक प्रकार के सुंदर रीति से बने हुए मणि जटित सोने की जरी के परदे लगे हैं। सीताजी के रहने के सुंदर महल की शोभा का वर्णन किया ही कैसे जा सकता है॥213॥ 


चौपाई : 

* सुभग द्वार सब कुलिस कपाटा। भूप भीर नट मागध भाटा॥
बनी बिसाल बाजि गज साला। हय गय रख संकुल सब काला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजमहल के सब दरवाजे (फाटक) सुंदर हैं, जिनमें वज्र के (मजबूत अथवा हीरों के चमकते हुए) किवाड़ लगे हैं। वहाँ (मातहत) राजाओं, नटों, मागधों और भाटों की भीड़ लगी रहती है। घोड़ों और हाथियों के लिए बहुत बड़ी-बड़ी घुड़सालें और गजशालाएँ (फीलखाने) बनी हुई हैं, जो सब समय घोड़े, हाथी और रथों से भरी रहती हैं॥1॥ 


* सूर सचिव सेनप बहुतेरे। नृपगृह सरिस सदन सब केरे॥
पुर बाहेर सर सरित समीपा। उतरे जहँ तहँ बिपुल महीपा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बहुत से शूरवीर, मंत्री और सेनापति हैं। उन सबके घर भी राजमहल सरीखे ही हैं। नगर के बाहर तालाब और नदी के निकट जहाँ-तहाँ बहुत से राजा लोग उतरे हुए (डेरा डाले हुए) हैं॥2॥ 


* देखि अनूप एक अँवराई। सब सुपास सब भाँति सुहाई।
कौसिक कहेउ मोर मनु माना। इहाँ रहिअ रघुबीर सुजाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वहीं) आमों का एक अनुपम बाग देखकर, जहाँ सब प्रकार के सुभीते थे और जो सब तरह से सुहावना था, विश्वामित्रजी ने कहा- हे सुजान रघुवीर! मेरा मन कहता है कि यहीं रहा जाए॥3॥ 


* भलेहिं नाथ कहि कृपानिकेता। उतरे तहँ मुनि बृंद समेता॥
बिस्वामित्र महामुनि आए। समाचार मिथिलापति पाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपा के धाम श्री रामचन्द्रजी 'बहुत अच्छा स्वामिन्*!' कहकर वहीं मुनियों के समूह के साथ ठहर गए। मिथिलापति जनकजी ने जब यह समाचार पाया कि महामुनि विश्वामित्र आए हैं,4॥ 


दोहा : 

* संग सचिव सुचि भूरि भट भूसुर बर गुर ग्याति।
चले मिलन मुनिनायकहि मुदित राउ एहि भाँति॥214॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब उन्होंने पवित्र हृदय के (ईमानदार, स्वामिभक्त) मंत्री बहुत से योद्धा, श्रेष्ठ ब्राह्मण, गुरु (शतानंदजी) और अपनी जाति के श्रेष्ठ लोगों को साथ लिया और इस प्रकार प्रसन्नता के साथ राजा मुनियों के स्वामी विश्वामित्रजी से मिलने चले॥214॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कीन्ह प्रनामु चरन धरि माथा। दीन्हि असीस मुदित मुनिनाथा॥
बिप्रबृंद सब सादर बंदे। जानि भाग्य बड़ राउ अनंदे॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने मुनि के चरणों पर मस्तक रखकर प्रणाम किया। मुनियों के स्वामी विश्वामित्रजी ने प्रसन्न होकर आशीर्वाद दिया। फिर सारी ब्राह्मणमंडली को आदर सहित प्रणाम किया और अपना बड़ा भाग्य जानकर राजा आनंदित हुए॥1॥ 


* कुसल प्रस्न कहि बारहिं बारा। बिस्वामित्र नृपहि बैठारा॥
तेहि अवसर आए दोउ भाई। गए रहे देखन फुलवाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बार-बार कुशल प्रश्न करके विश्वामित्रजी ने राजा को बैठाया। उसी समय दोनों भाई आ पहुँचे, जो फुलवाड़ी देखने गए थे॥2॥ 


* स्याम गौर मृदु बयस किसोरा। लोचन सुखद बिस्व चित चोरा॥
उठे सकल जब रघुपति आए। बिस्वामित्र निकट बैठाए॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सुकुमार किशोर अवस्था वाले श्याम और गौर वर्ण के दोनों कुमार नेत्रों को सुख देने वाले और सारे विश्व के चित्त को चुराने वाले हैं। जब रघुनाथजी आए तब सभी (उनके रूप एवं तेज से प्रभावित होकर) उठकर खड़े हो गए। विश्वामित्रजी ने उनको अपने पास बैठा लिया॥3॥ 


* भए सब सुखी देखि दोउ भ्राता। बारि बिलोचन पुलकित गाता॥
मूरति मधुर मनोहर देखी भयउ बिदेहु बिदेहु बिसेषी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों भाइयों को देखकर सभी सुखी हुए। सबके नेत्रों में जल भर आया (आनंद और प्रेम के आँसू उमड़ पड़े) और शरीर रोमांचित हो उठे। रामजी की मधुर मनोहर मूर्ति को देखकर विदेह (जनक) विशेष रूप से विदेह (देह की सुध-बुध से रहित) हो गए॥4॥

*आगे का प्रसंग है = श्री राम-लक्ष्मण को देखकर जनकजी की प्रेम मुग्धता 
*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

आज तो यहाँ बहुत सन्नाटा है......... भाई लोग सत्संग का आनंद उठाने कब आएंगे....... लगता है मैं जल्दी आ गया.....

----------


## Badtameez

दुखियनजन के संताप हरे।
अरु पापिन के सब के पाप हरे।
'सौरभ' की जो पीङा मन की,
उसको प्रभु राम जी आप हरें।
.
.
जय श्रीराम!

----------


## calvitf

[QUOTE=Kamal Ji;1001284]सूत्रधार भवाना जी यह प्रथम पृष्ठ होना चाहिए था.
१९/०३/११ को अप सूत्र कि रचना कर के आज सुद्ध्बुध ली 
चलो देर आये दुरुस्त आये जयादा बहस न करते हुए आप सूत्र में 
आप यहीं से इसी पेज से मंगलाचरण से ही अब शुरू करते हुए सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाती ले जाएँ 
जैसा भी हो सकेगा भाई कैल्विट जी और यह अधम प्राणी 
भी सूत्र को आगे बढाने में हम दोनों यथासम्भव प्रयत्न करेंगे
भाई कैल्विट जी मैंने आपसे बिना पूछे यह कहा है 
और मुझे आशा है कि आप भी पीछे न हटेंगे.
अब एक और विनम्र निवेदन ........
अब नवरात्रे शुरू होने को हैं....
और इस चैत्र के नवरात्रों के उपरान्त ही राम नवमी का पावन दिवस है...
अगर हमारी यहाँ पोस्टिंग तेजी से हो रही हो तो धीमी रफ्तार से करें 
अन्यथा अपनी स्पीड बनाए रखें हमारा यह ध्येय यह रहेगा कि राम जन्म 
इस सूत्र में राम नवमी वाले दिन ही वह पोस्टिंग हो.
*भये प्रकट कृपाला.......*
इसी आशा के साथ मेरी भवाना जी को एवं कैल्विट जी को राम राम.



> मित्र को जय श्री राम 
> आपके विनम्र निवेदन पर चैत्र राम नवमी के पावन दिवस राम जन्म का प्रसंग प्रस्तुत करने की कोशिश करुँगा


*मित्र प्रभु श्री राम के आशीर्वाद से अपने वचन को निभाने मे सफल रहा 
और आगे भी मित्रो की राय आमंत्रित  है 

*

----------


## calvitf

राम नाम से चलता है बैंक 
दुनिया भर में धर्मनगरी के नाम से मशहूर भारत के प्रचीनतम शहर वाराणसी में एक अनूठा बैंक है, जो पैसे से नहीं बल्कि राम नाम से चलता है। इस बैंक से कर्ज के रूप में पैसे नहीं, बल्कि राम का नाम ही मिलता है। राम रमापति बैंक के नाम से जाना जाने वाला यह बैंक वाराणसी के दशाश्वमेध घाट इलाके में है। 84 साल पहले शुरू किए गए इस बैंक के कई लाख खातेदार (सदस्य) हैं। 

बैंक के व्यवस्थापक सुमित मेहरोत्रा ने कहा कि राम रमापति बैंक का उद्देश्य लोगों में राम के प्रति आस्था जगाना और उन्हें सांसारिक समस्याओं से मुक्ति दिलाना है। 

उन्होंने बताया कि पांच पीढ़ी पहले के उनके पूर्वज (दादा के दादा) दास छन्नू लाल ने अपने गुरु के कहने पर इसकी शुरुआत की थी। तब से यह परंपरा चली आ रही है। हर पीढ़ी में परिवार का सबसे बड़ा सदस्य बैंक का मैनेजर होता है। 

इस बैंक में खाता खोलना और लोना लेना काफी आसान है। अपनी मनोकामना को बैंक के आवेदन-पत्र में भरने के बाद बैंक आपको सवा लाख राम नाम का लोन देता है। 

मेहरोत्रा के मुताबिक, सवा लाख राम नाम के लोन का मतलब यह है कि आपको आठ महीने और 10 दिन के अंदर सवा लाख राम नाम लिखकर बैंक को वापस करना होता है। बैंक अपने हर खातेदार (सदस्य) को कागज, स्याही और कलम उपलब्ध कराता है। 

मेहरोत्रा कहते हैं कि नियमों के अनुसार प्रतिदिन नहा-धोकर 500 बार राम नाम लिखा जा सकता है। खाताधारियों को इस निर्धारित अवधि के दौरान लहसुन, प्याज, मांसाहार और मद्यपान से भी दूर रहना होता है। 

बैंक के मैनेजर दास कृष्ण चंद के मुताबिक, इस समय बैंक के पास 18 अरब 96 करोड़ 40 लाख हस्तलिखित राम नाम की लिपियां हैं, जो भक्तों ने लिखकर वापस की है। 
बैंक कर्ज देने में जाति, धर्म का भेदभाव नहीं करता। कृष्ण चंद कहते हैं कि राम का अवतार किसी एक धर्म के लिए नहीं, बल्कि जीव मात्र के लिए हुआ। इसलिए किसी भी धर्म से कोई भी महिला-पुरुष बैंक का खाताधारक बनकर राम नाम का लोन ले सकते हैं। 

यह पूछने पर कि क्या आज के वैज्ञानिक और सूचना प्रौद्योगिकी के जमाने में इस तरह की आस्था रूढ़िवादिता नहीं कही जानी चाहिए, मेहरोत्रा ने आत्मविश्वास के साथ कहा कि इस बैंक के सदस्य डॉक्टर, इंजीनियर, आला-ऑफिसर और यहां तक कि बॉलिवुड के सितारे भी हैं। बैंक अपने हर सदस्य का नाम गोपनीय रखता है। 

बैंक की देखभाल करने वाले मेहरोत्रा परिवार के सदस्य अपनी जरूरतों के लिए अन्य काम करते हैं और साथ ही इस बैंक के लिए भी समय निकालते हैं, ताकि इस परंपरा को कायम रखा जा सके। 

राम रमापति बैंक से कर्ज लेने वाले अतुल कुमार ने बताया कि उनके माता-पिता की केवल तीन बेटियां थीं। अतुल की मां ने 40 वर्ष पहले इस बैंक से राम नाम का लोन लिया था और तब उनका जन्म हुआ।

----------


## calvitf

> are yahan to ram ka naam liya ja raha hai. 
> 
> 
> koi batayega .ki kyon liya ja rara hai....


मित्र  आप तो अचंभित हो गए 
सबसे पहले फोरम की सदस्यता ग्रहण करने की बधाई 
फिर राम दरबार मे आपका स्वागत 
अब आपके प्रश्न का जबाब मित्र मनोरंजन के साथ साथ राम जैसे 
व्यक्ति (भगवान)  जो मानो। प्रभु की  लीला को समझने व  कुछ सीखने 
के लिए राम का नाम लिया जा रहा है

----------


## Badtameez

धवल जी, उपर जो आपने राम नाम बैंक की बात की है , वो शायद अयोध्या में भी है। हमारे एक रिश्तेदार राम राम लिखकर अयोध्या भेजते हैं।

----------


## calvitf

> धवल जी, उपर जो आपने राम नाम बैंक की बात की है , वो शायद अयोध्या में भी है। हमारे एक रिश्तेदार राम राम लिखकर अयोध्या भेजते हैं।


सौरभ जी बिल्कुलहै अयोध्या मे भी । परंतु मुझे विस्तार से पता नही लेकिन सुना है की छोटी छावनी मे है (शायद)

----------


## satyendra85

राम नाम बैंक हर कही है सौरभ जी मेने भी ६ पुस्तके ली थी राम नाम लिखने के  लिए ,हमारे पास ही खेतड़ी नमक तहसील है जहा एक बाबा रहते है जिन्हें की  सीताराम बाबा के नाम से ही पहचानते है , उनके पास बैंक है राम नाम पुस्तक  लिखाकर जमा करने के लिए !

----------


## calvitf

###### श्री राम-लक्ष्मण को देखकर जनकजी की प्रेम मुग्धता ######


दोहा : 

* प्रेम मगन मनु जानि नृपु करि बिबेकु धरि धीर।
बोलेउ मुनि पद नाइ सिरु गदगद गिरा गभीर॥215॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*मन को प्रेम में मग्न जान राजा जनक ने विवेक का आश्रय लेकर धीरज धारण किया और मुनि के चरणों में सिर नवाकर गद्*गद्* (प्रेमभरी) गंभीर वाणी से कहा- 215॥ 

चौपाई : 

* कहहु नाथ सुंदर दोउ बालक। मुनिकुल तिलक कि नृपकुल पालक॥
ब्रह्म जो निगम नेति कहि गावा। उभय बेष धरि की सोइ आवा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! कहिए, ये दोनों सुंदर बालक मुनिकुल के आभूषण हैं या किसी राजवंश के पालक? अथवा जिसका वेदों ने 'नेति' कहकर गान किया है कहीं वह ब्रह्म तो युगल रूप धरकर नहीं आया है?1॥ 

* सहज बिरागरूप मनु मोरा। थकित होत जिमि चंद चकोरा॥
ताते प्रभु पूछउँ सतिभाऊ। कहहु नाथ जनि करहु दुराऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा मन जो स्वभाव से ही वैराग्य रूप (बना हुआ) है, (इन्हें देखकर) इस तरह मुग्ध हो रहा है, जैसे चन्द्रमा को देखकर चकोर। हे प्रभो! इसलिए मैं आपसे सत्य (निश्छल) भाव से पूछता हूँ। हे नाथ! बताइए, छिपाव न कीजिए॥2॥ 

* इन्हहि बिलोकत अति अनुरागा। बरबस ब्रह्मसुखहि मन त्यागा॥
कह मुनि बिहसि कहेहु नृप नीका। बचन तुम्हार न होइ अलीका॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इनको देखते ही अत्यन्त प्रेम के वश होकर मेरे मन ने जबर्दस्ती ब्रह्मसुख को त्याग दिया है। मुनि ने हँसकर कहा- हे राजन्*! आपने ठीक (यथार्थ ही) कहा। आपका वचन मिथ्या नहीं हो सकता॥3॥ 

* ए प्रिय सबहि जहाँ लगि प्रानी। मन मुसुकाहिं रामु सुनि बानी॥
रघुकुल मनि दसरथ के जाए। मम हित लागि नरेस पठाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में जहाँ तक (जितने भी) प्राणी हैं, ये सभी को प्रिय हैं। मुनि की (रहस्य भरी) वाणी सुनकर श्री रामजी मन ही मन मुस्कुराते हैं (हँसकर मानो संकेत करते हैं कि रहस्य खोलिए नहीं) (तब मुनि ने कहा-) ये रघुकुल मणि महाराज दशरथ के पुत्र हैं। मेरे हित के लिए राजा ने इन्हें मेरे साथ भेजा है॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* रामु लखनु दोउ बंधुबर रूप सील बल धाम।
मख राखेउ सबु साखि जगु जिते असुर संग्राम॥216॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ये राम और लक्ष्मण दोनों श्रेष्ठ भाई रूप, शील और बल के धाम हैं। सारा जगत (इस बात का) साक्षी है कि इन्होंने युद्ध में असुरों को जीतकर मेरे यज्ञ की रक्षा की है॥216॥ 

चौपाई : 

* मुनि तव चरन देखि कह राऊ। कहि न सकउँ निज पुन्य प्रभाऊ॥
सुंदर स्याम गौर दोउ भ्राता। आनँदहू के आनँद दाता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने कहा- हे मुनि! आपके चरणों के दर्शन कर मैं अपना पुण्य प्रभाव कह नहीं सकता। ये सुंदर श्याम और गौर वर्ण के दोनों भाई आनंद को भी आनंद देने वाले हैं। 

* इन्ह कै प्रीति परसपर पावनि। कहि न जाइ मन भाव सुहावनि॥
सुनहु नाथ कह मुदित बिदेहू। ब्रह्म जीव इव सहज सनेहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इनकी आपस की प्रीति बड़ी पवित्र और सुहावनी है, वह मन को बहुत भाती है, पर (वाणी से) कही नहीं जा सकती। विदेह (जनकजी) आनंदित होकर कहते हैं- हे नाथ! सुनिए, ब्रह्म और जीव की तरह इनमें स्वाभाविक प्रेम है॥2॥ 

* पुनि पुनि प्रभुहि चितव नरनाहू। पुलक गात उर अधिक उछाहू॥
मुनिहि प्रसंसि नाइ पद सीसू। चलेउ लवाइ नगर अवनीसू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा बार-बार प्रभु को देखते हैं (दृष्टि वहाँ से हटना ही नहीं चाहती) (प्रेम से) शरीर पुलकित हो रहा है और हृदय में बड़ा उत्साह है। (फिर) मुनि की प्रशंसा करके और उनके चरणों में सिर नवाकर राजा उन्हें नगर में लिवा चले॥3॥ 

* सुंदर सदनु सुखद सब काला। तहाँ बासु लै दीन्ह भुआला॥
करि पूजा सब बिधि सेवकाई। गयउ राउ गृह बिदा कराई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक सुंदर महल जो सब समय (सभी ऋतुओं में) सुखदायक था, वहाँ राजा ने उन्हें ले जाकर ठहराया। तदनन्तर सब प्रकार से पूजा और सेवा करके राजा विदा माँगकर अपने घर गए॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* रिषय संग रघुबंस मनि करि भोजनु बिश्रामु।
बैठे प्रभु भ्राता सहित दिवसु रहा भरि जामु॥217॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रघुकुल के शिरोमणि प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ऋषियों के साथ भोजन और विश्राम करके भाई लक्ष्मण समेत बैठे। उस समय पहरभर दिन रह गया था॥217॥ 

चौपाई : 

*लखन हृदयँ लालसा बिसेषी। जाइ जनकपुर आइअ देखी॥
प्रभु भय बहुरि मुनिहि सकुचाहीं। प्रगट न कहहिं मनहिं मुसुकाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी के हृदय में विशेष लालसा है कि जाकर जनकपुर देख आवें, परन्तु प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी का डर है और फिर मुनि से भी सकुचाते हैं, इसलिए प्रकट में कुछ नहीं कहते, मन ही मन मुस्कुरा रहे हैं॥1॥ 

* राम अनुज मन की गति जानी। भगत बछलता हियँ हुलसानी॥
परम बिनीत सकुचि मुसुकाई। बोले गुर अनुसासन पाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(अन्तर्यामी) श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने छोटे भाई के मन की दशा जान ली, (तब) उनके हृदय में भक्तवत्सलता उमड़ आई। वे गुरु की आज्ञा पाकर बहुत ही विनय के साथ सकुचाते हुए मुस्कुराकर बोले॥2॥ 

* नाथ लखनु पुरु देखन चहहीं। प्रभु सकोच डर प्रगट न कहहीं॥
जौं राउर आयसु मैं पावौं। नगर देखाइ तुरत लै आवौं॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! लक्ष्मण नगर देखना चाहते हैं, किन्तु प्रभु (आप) के डर और संकोच के कारण स्पष्ट नहीं कहते। यदि आपकी आज्ञा पाऊँ, तो मैं इनको नगर दिखलाकर तुरंत ही (वापस) ले आऊँ॥3॥ 

* सुनि मुनीसु कह बचन सप्रीती। कस न राम तुम्ह राखहु नीती॥
धरम सेतु पालक तुम्ह ताता। प्रेम बिबस सेवक सुखदाता॥4॥ 
*भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर मुनीश्वर विश्वामित्रजी ने प्रेम सहित वचन कहे- हे राम! तुम नीति की रक्षा कैसे न करोगे, हे तात! तुम धर्म की मर्यादा का पालन करने वाले और प्रेम के वशीभूत होकर सेवकों को सुख देने वाले हो॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय श्री राम! सत्य जी और धवल जी को राम जी के बैंक की जानकारी देने हेतु धन्यवाद!

----------


## BP Mishra

फोरम  के सभी मित्रों को* महावीर जयन्ती* की शुभ कामनाएँ !

----------


## Badtameez

मेरी ओर से शुभकामनाएं।

----------


## calvitf

*राम भक्त  हनुमान जयंती के पावन उपलक्ष्य सभी मित्रों को बधाई*

----------


## calvitf

*राम भक्त हनुमान जयंती के पावन उपलक्ष्य पर जानिए कैसे हुआ हनुमान का जन्म

*भगवान शंकर के हनुमान अवतार की पूजा पुरातन काल से ही शक्ति के प्रतीक के रूप में की जा रही है। हनुमान के जन्म के संबंध में धर्मग्रंथों में कई कथाएं प्रचलित हैं। उसी के अनुसार-

भगवान विष्णु के मोहिनी रूप को देखकर लीलावश शिवजी ने कामातुर होकर अपना वीर्यपात कर दिया। सप्तऋषियों ने उस वीर्य को कुछ पत्तों में संग्रहित कर वानरराज केसरी की पत्नी अंजनी के गर्भ में स्थापित कर दिया, जिससे अत्यंत तेजस्वी एवं प्रबल पराक्रमी श्री हनुमानजी उत्पन्न हुए। हनुमान जी सब विद्याओं का अध्ययन कर पत्नी वियोग से व्याकुल रहने वाले सुग्रीव के मंत्री बन गए। 

उन्होंने पत्नीहरण से खिन्न व भटकते रामचंद्रजी की सुग्रीव से मित्रता कराई। सीता की खोज में समुद्र को पार कर लंका गए और वहां उन्होंने अद्भुत पराक्रम दिखाए। हनुमान ने राम-रावण युद्ध ने भी अपना पराक्रम दिखाया और संजीवनी बूटी लाकर लक्ष्मण के प्राण बचाए। अहिरावण को मारकर लक्ष्मण व राम को बंधन से मुक्त कराया। इस प्रकार हनुमान अवतार लेकर भगवान शिव ने अपने परम भक्त श्रीराम की सहायता की।

----------


## Badtameez

> *राम भक्त हनुमान जयंती के पावन उपलक्ष्य पर जानिए कैसे हुआ हनुमान का जन्म
> 
> *भगवान शंकर के हनुमान अवतार की पूजा पुरातन काल से ही शक्ति के प्रतीक के रूप में की जा रही है। हनुमान के जन्म के संबंध में धर्मग्रंथों में कई कथाएं प्रचलित हैं। उसी के अनुसार-
> 
> भगवान विष्णु के मोहिनी रूप को देखकर लीलावश शिवजी ने कामातुर होकर अपना वीर्यपात कर दिया। सप्तऋषियों ने उस वीर्य को कुछ पत्तों में संग्रहित कर वानरराज केसरी की पत्नी अंजनी के गर्भ में स्थापित कर दिया, जिससे अत्यंत तेजस्वी एवं प्रबल पराक्रमी श्री हनुमानजी उत्पन्न हुए। हनुमान जी सब विद्याओं का अध्ययन कर पत्नी वियोग से व्याकुल रहने वाले सुग्रीव के मंत्री बन गए। 
> 
> उन्होंने पत्नीहरण से खिन्न व भटकते रामचंद्रजी की सुग्रीव से मित्रता कराई। सीता की खोज में समुद्र को पार कर लंका गए और वहां उन्होंने अद्भुत पराक्रम दिखाए। हनुमान ने राम-रावण युद्ध ने भी अपना पराक्रम दिखाया और संजीवनी बूटी लाकर लक्ष्मण के प्राण बचाए। अहिरावण को मारकर लक्ष्मण व राम को बंधन से मुक्त कराया। इस प्रकार हनुमान अवतार लेकर भगवान शिव ने अपने परम भक्त श्रीराम की सहायता की।


मैंने जो सुना है वो इस प्रकार है-
शिव जी विष्णु जी को अपने प्रभु मानते थे।
जब विष्णु जी ने राम रूप में जन्म लिया तभी शिव जी ने भी मृत्यु लोक में आने की उत्कंठा प्रकट की, क्योंकि शिव जी किसी न किसी रूप में राम (विष्णु) जी की सेवा करना चाहते थे।
राम जन्म के बाद शिव जी ने पवन देव को बुलाया और अपना अंश (ग्यारहवां रूद्र) अंजनि के गर्भ में स्थापित करने का आदेश दिया। ऐसा ही हुआ और हनुमान जी का जन्म हो गया। इस प्रकार यह भी कहा जाता है कि हनुमान जी शिव जी के ही अवतार हैं।

----------


## calvitf

*## राम भक्त हनुमान जयंती के पावन उपलक्ष्य पर ##

भक्ति के महाद्वार हैं हनुमान
*
विश्व-साहित्य में हनुमान के सदृश पात्र कोई और नहीं है। हनुमान एक ऐसे चरित्र हैं जो सर्वगुण निधान हैं। अप्रतिम शारीरिक क्षमता ही नहीं, मानसिक दक्षता तथा सर्वविधचारित्रिक ऊंचाइयों के भी यह उत्तुंग शिखर हैं। इनके सदृश मित्र, सेवक ,सखा, कृपालु एवं भक्तिपरायणको ढूंढनाअसंभव है। हनुमान के प्रकाश से वाल्मीकि एवं तुलसीकृतरामायण जगमग हो गई। हनुमान के रहते कौन सा कार्य व्यक्ति के लिए कठिन हो सकता है?

दुर्गम काज जगत के जेते।सुगम अनुग्रह तुम्हरेतेते॥

तो आप अगर किसी कष्ट से ग्रस्त हैं, किसी समस्या से पीडित हैं, कोई अभाव आपको सता रहा है तो देर किस बात की! हनुमान को पुकारिए, सुंदर कांड का पाठ कीजिए, वह कठिन लगे तो हनुमान-चालीसा का ही परायण कीजिए और आप्तकामहो जाइए। हनुमान की प्रमुख विशेषताओं को गोस्वामी ने इन चार पंक्तियों में समेटने का प्रयास किया है-

अतुलित बलधामं हेमशैलाभ देहंदनुज वन कृशानुं ज्ञानिनाम ग्रगण्यम्।
सकल गुण निधानं वानरणाम धीशंरघुपति प्रियभक्तं वात जातं नमामि।।

सदृश विशाल कान्तिमान् शरीर, दैत्य (दुष्ट) रूपी वन के लिए अग्नि-समान, ज्ञानियोंमें अग्रगण्य, सम्पूर्ण गुणों के खान, वानराधिपति,राम के प्रिय भक्त पवनसुतहनुमान का मैं नमन करता हूं।अब ढूंढिएऐसे चरित्र को जिसमें एक साथ इतनी विशेषताएं हों। जिसका शरीर भी कनक भूधराकारहो, जो सर्वगुणोंसे सम्पन्न भी हो, दुष्टों के लिए दावानल भी हो और राम का अनन्य भक्त भी हो। कनक भूधराकारकी बात कोई अतिशयोक्ति नहीं, हनुमान के संबंध में यह यत्र-तत्र-सर्वत्र आई है।

आंज नेयं अति पाटला ननम्कांचना द्रिकम नीय विग्रहम्।
पारिजात तरुमूल वासिनम्भावयामि पवन नन्दनम्॥

अंजना पुत्र,अत्यन्त गुलाबी मुख-कान्ति तथा स्वर्ण पर्वत के सदृश सुंदर शरीर, कल्प वृक्ष के नीचे वास करने वाले पवन पुत्र का मैं ध्यान करता हूं। पारिजात वृक्ष मनोवांछित फल प्रदान करता है। अत:उसके नीचे वास करने वाले हनुमान स्वत:भक्तों की सभी मनोकामनाओंकी पूर्ति के कारक बन जाते हैं। आदमी तो आदमी स्वयं परमेश्वरावतार पुरुषोत्तम राम के लिए हनुमान जी ऐसे महापुरुष सिद्ध हुए कि प्रथम रामकथा-गायक वाल्मीकि ने राम के मुख से कहलवा दिया कि तुम्हारे उपकारों का मैं इतना ऋणी हूं कि एक-एक उपकार के लिए मैं अपने प्राण दे सकता हूं, फिर भी तुम्हारे उपकारों से मैं उऋण कहां हो पाउंगा?

एकै कस्यो पकार स्यप्राणान्दा स्यामि तेकपे । 
शेष स्येहो पकाराणां भवाम ऋणि नोवयम् ।
उस समय तो राम के उद्गार सभी सीमाओं को पार कर गए जब हनुमान के लंका से लौटने पर उन्होंने कहा कि हनुमान ने ऐसा कठिन कार्य किया है कि भूतल पर ऐसा कार्य सम्पादित करना कठिन है, इस भूमंडल पर अन्य कोई तो ऐसा करने की बात मन में सोच भी नहीं सकता।
कृतं हनूमता कार्य सुमह द्भुवि दुलर्भम् ।
मनसा पिय दन्ये नन शक्यं धरणी तले ॥

गोस्वामी जी हनुमान के सबसे बडे भक्त थे। वाल्मीकि के हनुमान की विशेषताओं को देखकर वह पूरी तरह उनके हो गए। हनुमान के माध्यम से उन्होंने राम की भक्ति ही नहीं प्राप्त की, राम के दर्शन भी कर लिए। हनुमान ने गोस्वामी की निष्ठा से प्रसन्न होकर उन्हें वाराणसी में दर्शन दिए और वर मांगने को कहा। तुलसी को अपने राम के दर्शन के अतिरिक्त और क्या मांगना था? हनुमान ने वचन दे दिया। राम और हनुमान घोडे पर सवार, तुलसी के सामने से निकल गए। हनुमान ने देखा उनका यह प्रयास व्यर्थ गया। तुलसी उन्हें पहचान ही नहीं पाए। हनुमान ने दूसरा प्रयास किया। चित्रकूट के घाट पर वह चंदन घिस रहे थे कि राम ने एक सुंदर बालक के रूप में उनके पास पहुंच कर तिलक लगाने को कहा। तुलसीदास फिर न चूक जाएं अत:हनुमान को तोते का रूप धारण कर ये प्रसिद्ध पंक्तियां कहनी पडी

चित्रकूट के घाट पर भई संतनकी भीर।
तुलसीदास चन्दन रगरैतिलक देतराम रघुबीर॥

हनुमान ने मात्र तुलसी को ही राम के समीप नहीं पहुंचाया। जिस किसी को भी राम की भक्ति करनी है, उसे प्रथम हनुमान की भक्ति करनी होगी। राम हनुमान से इतने उपकृत हैं कि जो उनको प्रसन्न किए बिना ही राम को पाना चाहते हैं उन्हें राम कभी नहीं अपनाते। गोस्वामी ने ठीक ही लिखा
राम दुआरेतुम रखवारे।होत न आज्ञा बिनुपैसारे॥

अत:हनुमान भक्ति के महाद्वारहैं। राम की ही नहीं कृष्ण की भी भक्ति करनी हो तो पहले हनुमान को अपनाना होगा। यह इसलिए कि भक्ति का मार्ग कठिन है। हनुमान इस कठिन मार्ग को आसान कर देते हैं, अत:सर्वप्रथम उनका शरणागत होना पडता है। भारत में कई ऐसे संत व साधक हुए हैं जिन्होंने हनुमान की कृपा से अमरत्व को प्राप्त कर लिया। रामायण में राम और सीता के पश्चात सर्वाधिक लोकप्रिय चरित्र हैं हनुमान जिनके मंदिर भारत ही नहीं भारत के बाहर भी अनगिनत संख्या में निर्मित हैं। धरती तो धरती तीनों लोकों में इनकी ख्याति है

जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर।जय कपीसतिहूंलोक उजागर॥

----------


## abcl42

हनुमान जयंती के पवन अवसर पर सभी को बधाई 

जैसा की मैं जानता हूँ  सौरभ जी की बात से सहमत हूँ श्री हनुमान जी शिव जी के ग्यारहवें  रूद्र  के रूप में अंजनी पुत्र हुए / 
हनुमान जी बल बुधि और विद्या प्रदान करने वाले और सारे कष्ट दूर करने वाले देवता हैं 
बल बुधि विद्या देहु मोहि  हरहु कलेश विकार / 

 हनुमान जी की माँ की भक्ति भी अनुपम है स्वयं सीता माँ ने उन्हें आशीर्वाद दिया 

अजर अमर गुण निधि सूत होहु / करहु बहुत रघु नायक छोहू / 

 कहा भी गया है 
 अष्ट सिधि नौ निधि के डाटा अस वर दीन्ह जानकी माता /

पवन पुत्र हनुमान की जय

----------


## calvitf

#####श्री राम-लक्ष्मण का जनकपुर निरीक्षण -1##### 

दोहा : 

* जाइ देखि आवहु नगरु सुख निधान दोउ भाइ।
करहु सुफल सब के नयन सुंदर बदन देखाइ॥218॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुख के निधान दोनों भाई जाकर नगर देख आओ। अपने सुंदर मुख दिखलाकर सब (नगर निवासियों) के नेत्रों को सफल करो॥218॥ 

चौपाई : 

* मुनि पद कमल बंदि दोउ भ्राता। चले लोक लोचन सुख दाता॥
बालक बृंद देखि अति सोभा। लगे संग लोचन मनु लोभा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोकों के नेत्रों को सुख देने वाले दोनों भाई मुनि के चरणकमलों की वंदना करके चले। बालकों के झुंड इन (के सौंदर्य) की अत्यन्त शोभा देखकर साथ लग गए। उनके नेत्र और मन (इनकी माधुरी पर) लुभा गए॥1॥ 

* पीत बसन परिकर कटि भाथा। चारु चाप सर सोहत हाथा॥
तन अनुहरत सुचंदन खोरी। स्यामल गौर मनोहर जोरी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(दोनों भाइयों के) पीले रंग के वस्त्र हैं, कमर के (पीले) दुपट्टों में तरकस बँधे हैं। हाथों में सुंदर धनुष-बाण सुशोभित हैं। (श्याम और गौर वर्ण के) शरीरों के अनुकूल (अर्थात्* जिस पर जिस रंग का चंदन अधिक फबे उस पर उसी रंग के) सुंदर चंदन की खौर लगी है। साँवरे और गोरे (रंग) की मनोहर जोड़ी है॥2॥ 

* केहरि कंधर बाहु बिसाला। उर अति रुचिर नागमनि माला॥
सुभग सोन सरसीरुह लोचन। बदन मयंक तापत्रय मोचन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सिंह के समान (पुष्ट) गर्दन (गले का पिछला भाग) है, विशाल भुजाएँ हैं। (चौड़ी) छाती पर अत्यन्त सुंदर गजमुक्ता की माला है। सुंदर लाल कमल के समान नेत्र हैं। तीनों तापों से छुड़ाने वाला चन्द्रमा के समान मुख है॥3॥ 

* कानन्हि कनक फूल छबि देहीं। चितवत चितहि चोरि जनु लेहीं॥
चितवनि चारु भृकुटि बर बाँकी। तिलक रेख सोभा जनु चाँकी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कानों में सोने के कर्णफूल (अत्यन्त) शोभा दे रहे हैं और देखते ही (देखने वाले के) चित्त को मानो चुरा लेते हैं। उनकी चितवन (दृष्टि) बड़ी मनोहर है और भौंहें तिरछी एवं सुंदर हैं। (माथे पर) तिलक की रेखाएँ ऐसी सुंदर हैं, मानो (मूर्तिमती) शोभा पर मुहर लगा दी गई है॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* रुचिर चौतनीं सुभग सिर मेचक कुंचित केस।
नख सिख सुंदर बंधु दोउ सोभा सकल सुदेस॥219॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सिर पर सुंदर चौकोनी टोपियाँ (दिए) हैं, काले और घुँघराले बाल हैं। दोनों भाई नख से लेकर शिखा तक (एड़ी से चोटी तक) सुंदर हैं और सारी शोभा जहाँ जैसी चाहिए वैसी ही है॥219॥ 

चौपाई : 
* देखन नगरु भूपसुत आए। समाचार पुरबासिन्ह पाए॥
धाए धाम काम सब त्यागी। मनहुँ रंक निधि लूटन लागी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब पुरवासियों ने यह समाचार पाया कि दोनों राजकुमार नगर देखने के लिए आए हैं, तब वे सब घर-बार और सब काम-काज छोड़कर ऐसे दौड़े मानो दरिद्री (धन का) खजाना लूटने दौड़े हों॥1॥ 

* निरखि सहज सुंदर दोउ भाई। होहिं सुखी लोचन फल पाई॥
जुबतीं भवन झरोखन्हि लागीं। निरखहिं राम रूप अनुरागीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वभाव ही से सुंदर दोनों भाइयों को देखकर वे लोग नेत्रों का फल पाकर सुखी हो रहे हैं। युवती स्त्रियाँ घर के झरोखों से लगी हुई प्रेम सहित श्री रामचन्द्रजी के रूप को देख रही हैं॥2॥ 

* कहहिं परसपर बचन सप्रीती। सखि इन्ह कोटि काम छबि जीती॥
सुर नर असुर नाग मुनि माहीं। सोभा असि कहुँ सुनिअति नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे आपस में बड़े प्रेम से बातें कर रही हैं- हे सखी! इन्होंने करोड़ों कामदेवों की छबि को जीत लिया है। देवता, मनुष्य, असुर, नाग और मुनियों में ऐसी शोभा तो कहीं सुनने में भी नहीं आती॥3॥ 

* बिष्नु चारि भुज बिधि मुख चारी। बिकट बेष मुख पंच पुरारी॥
अपर देउ अस कोउ ना आही। यह छबि सखी पटतरिअ जाही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भगवान विष्णु के चार भुजाएँ हैं, ब्रह्माजी के चार मुख हैं, शिवजी का विकट (भयानक) वेष है और उनके पाँच मुँह हैं। हे सखी! दूसरा देवता भी कोई ऐसा नहीं है, जिसके साथ इस छबि की उपमा दी जाए॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* बय किसोर सुषमा सदन स्याम गौर सुख धाम।
अंग अंग पर वारिअहिं कोटि कोटि सत काम॥220॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इनकी किशोर अवस्था है, ये सुंदरता के घर, साँवले और गोरे रंग के तथा सुख के धाम हैं। इनके अंग-अंग पर करोड़ों-अरबों कामदेवों को निछावर कर देना चाहिए॥220॥ 

चौपाई : 

* कहहु सखी अस को तनु धारी। जो न मोह यह रूप निहारी॥
कोउ सप्रेम बोली मृदु बानी। जो मैं सुना सो सुनहु सयानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सखी! (भला) कहो तो ऐसा कौन शरीरधारी होगा, जो इस रूप को देखकर मोहित न हो जाए (अर्थात यह रूप जड़-चेतन सबको मोहित करने वाला है) (तब) कोई दूसरी सखी प्रेम सहित कोमल वाणी से बोली- हे सयानी! मैंने जो सुना है उसे सुनो-1॥ 

* ए दोऊ दसरथ के ढोटा। बाल मरालन्हि के कल जोटा॥
मुनि कौसिक मख के रखवारे। जिन्ह रन अजिर निसाचर मारे॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ये दोनों (राजकुमार) महाराज दशरथजी के पुत्र हैं! बाल राजहंसों का सा सुंदर जोड़ा है। ये मुनि विश्वामित्र के यज्ञ की रक्षा करने वाले हैं, इन्होंने युद्ध के मैदान में राक्षसों को मारा है॥2॥ 

* स्याम गात कल कंज बिलोचन। जो मारीच सुभुज मदु मोचन॥
कौसल्या सुत सो सुख खानी। नामु रामु धनु सायक पानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनका श्याम शरीर और सुंदर कमल जैसे नेत्र हैं, जो मारीच और सुबाहु के मद को चूर करने वाले और सुख की खान हैं और जो हाथ में धनुष-बाण लिए हुए हैं, वे कौसल्याजी के पुत्र हैं, इनका नाम राम है॥3॥ 

* गौर किसोर बेषु बर काछें। कर सर चाप राम के पाछें॥
लछिमनु नामु राम लघु भ्राता। सुनु सखि तासु सुमित्रा माता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनका रंग गोरा और किशोर अवस्था है और जो सुंदर वेष बनाए और हाथ में धनुष-बाण लिए श्री रामजी के पीछे-पीछे चल रहे हैं, वे इनके छोटे भाई हैं, उनका नाम लक्ष्मण है। हे सखी! सुनो, उनकी माता सुमित्रा हैं॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* बिप्रकाजु करि बंधु दोउ मग मुनिबधू उधारि।
आए देखन चापमख सुनि हरषीं सब नारि॥221॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों भाई ब्राह्मण विश्वामित्र का काम करके और रास्ते में मुनि गौतम की स्त्री अहल्या का उद्धार करके यहाँ धनुषयज्ञ देखने आए हैं। यह सुनकर सब स्त्रियाँ प्रसन्न हुईं॥221॥ 

चौपाई : 

* देखि राम छबि कोउ एक कहई। जोगु जानकिहि यह बरु अहई॥
जौं सखि इन्हहि देख नरनाहू। पन परिहरि हठि करइ बिबाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी की छबि देखकर कोई एक (दूसरी सखी) कहने लगी- यह वर जानकी के योग्य है। हे सखी! यदि कहीं राजा इन्हें देख ले, तो प्रतिज्ञा छोड़कर हठपूर्वक इन्हीं से विवाह कर देगा॥1॥ 

* कोउ कह ए भूपति पहिचाने। मुनि समेत सादर सनमाने॥
सखि परंतु पनु राउ न तजई। बिधि बस हठि अबिबेकहि भजई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*किसी ने कहा- राजा ने इन्हें पहचान लिया है और मुनि के सहित इनका आदरपूर्वक सम्मान किया है, परंतु हे सखी! राजा अपना प्रण नहीं छोड़ता। वह होनहार के वशीभूत होकर हठपूर्वक अविवेक का ही आश्रय लिए हुए हैं (प्रण पर अड़े रहने की मूर्खता नहीं छोड़ता)2॥ 

* कोउ कह जौं भल अहइ बिधाता। सब कहँ सुनिअ उचित फल दाता॥
तौ जानकिहि मिलिहि बरु एहू। नाहिन आलि इहाँ संदेहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई कहती है- यदि विधाता भले हैं और सुना जाता है कि वे सबको उचित फल देते हैं, तो जानकीजी को यही वर मिलेगा। हे सखी! इसमें संदेह नहीं है॥3॥ 

* जौं बिधि बस अस बनै सँजोगू। तौ कृतकृत्य होइ सब लोगू॥
सखि हमरें आरति अति तातें। कबहुँक ए आवहिं एहि नातें॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जो दैवयोग से ऐसा संयोग बन जाए, तो हम सब लोग कृतार्थ हो जाएँ। हे सखी! मेरे तो इसी से इतनी अधिक आतुरता हो रही है कि इसी नाते कभी ये यहाँ आवेंगे॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

#####श्री राम-लक्ष्मण का जनकपुर निरीक्षण-2##### 


दोहा : 
* नाहिं त हम कहुँ सुनहु सखि इन्ह कर दरसनु दूरि।
यह संघटु तब होइ जब पुन्य पुराकृत भूरि॥222॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*नहीं तो (विवाह न हुआ तो) हे सखी! सुनो, हमको इनके दर्शन दुर्लभ हैं। यह संयोग तभी हो सकता है, जब हमारे पूर्वजन्मों के बहुत पुण्य हों॥222॥ 

चौपाई : 

* बोली अपर कहेहु सखि नीका। एहिं बिआह अति हित सबही का।
कोउ कह संकर चाप कठोरा। ए स्यामल मृदु गात किसोरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दूसरी ने कहा- हे सखी! तुमने बहुत अच्छा कहा। इस विवाह से सभी का परम हित है। किसी ने कहा- शंकरजी का धनुष कठोर है और ये साँवले राजकुमार कोमल शरीर के बालक हैं॥1॥ 

* सबु असमंजस अहइ सयानी। यह सुनि अपर कहइ मृदु बानी॥
सखि इन्ह कहँ कोउ कोउ अस कहहीं। बड़ प्रभाउ देखत लघु अहहीं॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सयानी! सब असमंजस ही है। यह सुनकर दूसरी सखी कोमल वाणी से कहने लगी- हे सखी! इनके संबंध में कोई-कोई ऐसा कहते हैं कि ये देखने में तो छोटे हैं, पर इनका प्रभाव बहुत बड़ा है॥2॥ 

* परसि जासु पद पंकज धूरी। तरी अहल्या कृत अघ भूरी॥
सो कि रहिहि बिनु सिव धनु तोरें। यह प्रतीति परिहरिअ न भोरें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके चरणकमलों की धूलि का स्पर्श पाकर अहल्या तर गई, जिसने बड़ा भारी पाप किया था, वे क्या शिवजी का धनुष बिना तोड़े रहेंगे। इस विश्वास को भूलकर भी नहीं छोड़ना चाहिए॥3॥ 

* जेहिं बिरंचि रचि सीय सँवारी। तेहिं स्यामल बरु रचेउ बिचारी॥
तासु बचन सुनि सब हरषानीं। ऐसेइ होउ कहहिं मृदु बानीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस ब्रह्मा ने सीता को सँवारकर (बड़ी चतुराई से) रचा है, उसी ने विचार कर साँवला वर भी रच रखा है। उसके ये वचन सुनकर सब हर्षित हुईं और कोमल वाणी से कहने लगीं- ऐसा ही हो॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* हियँ हरषहिं बरषहिं सुमन सुमुखि सुलोचनि बृंद।
जाहिं जहाँ जहँ बंधु दोउ तहँ तहँ परमानंद॥223॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सुंदर मुख और सुंदर नेत्रों वाली स्त्रियाँ समूह की समूह हृदय में हर्षित होकर फूल बरसा रही हैं। जहाँ-जहाँ दोनों भाई जाते हैं, वहाँ-वहाँ परम आनंद छा जाता है॥223॥ 

चौपाई : 

* पुर पूरब दिसि गे दोउ भाई। जहँ धनुमख हित भूमि बनाई॥
अति बिस्तार चारु गच ढारी। बिमल बेदिका रुचिर सँवारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों भाई नगर के पूरब ओर गए, जहाँ धनुषयज्ञ के लिए (रंग) भूमि बनाई गई थी। बहुत लंबा-चौड़ा सुंदर ढाला हुआ पक्का आँगन था, जिस पर सुंदर और निर्मल वेदी सजाई गई थी॥1॥ 

* चहुँ दिसि कंचन मंच बिसाला। रचे जहाँ बैठहिं महिपाला॥
तेहि पाछें समीप चहुँ पासा। अपर मंच मंडली बिलासा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चारों ओर सोने के बड़े-बड़े मंच बने थे, जिन पर राजा लोग बैठेंगे। उनके पीछे समीप ही चारों ओर दूसरे मचानों का मंडलाकार घेरा सुशोभित था॥2॥ 

* कछुक ऊँचि सब भाँति सुहाई। बैठहिं नगर लोग जहँ जाई॥
तिन्ह के निकट बिसाल सुहाए। धवल धाम बहुबरन बनाए॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वह कुछ ऊँचा था और सब प्रकार से सुंदर था, जहाँ जाकर नगर के लोग बैठेंगे। उन्हीं के पास विशाल एवं सुंदर सफेद मकान अनेक रंगों के बनाए गए हैं॥3॥ 

* जहँ बैठें देखहिं सब नारी। जथाजोगु निज कुल अनुहारी॥
पुर बालक कहि कहि मृदु बचना। सादर प्रभुहि देखावहिं रचना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ अपने-अपने कुल के अनुसार सब स्त्रियाँ यथायोग्य (जिसको जहाँ बैठना उचित है) बैठकर देखेंगी। नगर के बालक कोमल वचन कह-कहकर आदरपूर्वक प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को (यज्ञशाला की) रचना दिखला रहे हैं॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* सब सिसु एहि मिस प्रेमबस परसि मनोहर गात।
तन पुलकहिं अति हरषु हियँ देखि देखि दोउ भ्रात॥224॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब बालक इसी बहाने प्रेम के वश में होकर श्री रामजी के मनोहर अंगों को छूकर शरीर से पुलकित हो रहे हैं और दोनों भाइयों को देख-देखकर उनके हृदय में अत्यन्त हर्ष हो रहा है॥224॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सिसु सब राम प्रेमबस जाने। प्रीति समेत निकेत बखाने॥
निज निज रुचि सब लेहिं बोलाई। सहित सनेह जाहिं दोउ भाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सब बालकों को प्रेम के वश जानकर (यज्ञभूमि के) स्थानों की प्रेमपूर्वक प्रशंसा की। (इससे बालकों का उत्साह, आनंद और प्रेम और भी बढ़ गया, जिससे) वे सब अपनी-अपनी रुचि के अनुसार उन्हें बुला लेते हैं और (प्रत्येक के बुलाने पर) दोनों भाई प्रेम सहित उनके पास चले जाते हैं॥1॥ 

* राम देखावहिं अनुजहि रचना। कहि मृदु मधुर मनोहर बचना॥
लव निमेष महुँ भुवन निकाया। रचइ जासु अनुसासन माया॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*कोमल, मधुर और मनोहर वचन कहकर श्री रामजी अपने छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण को (यज्ञभूमि की) रचना दिखलाते हैं। जिनकी आज्ञा पाकर माया लव निमेष (पलक गिरने के चौथाई समय) में ब्रह्माण्डों के समूह रच डालती है,2॥ 

*भगति हेतु सोइ दीनदयाला। चितवत चकित धनुष मखसाला॥
कौतुक देखि चले गुरु पाहीं। जानि बिलंबु त्रास मन माहीं॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वही दीनों पर दया करने वाले श्री रामजी भक्ति के कारण धनुष यज्ञ शाला को चकित होकर (आश्चर्य के साथ) देख रहे हैं। इस प्रकार सब कौतुक (विचित्र रचना) देखकर वे गुरु के पास चले। देर हुई जानकर उनके मन में डर है॥3॥ 

* जासु त्रास डर कहुँ डर होई। भजन प्रभाउ देखावत सोई॥
कहि बातें मृदु मधुर सुहाईं। किए बिदा बालक बरिआईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके भय से डर को भी डर लगता है, वही प्रभु भजन का प्रभाव (जिसके कारण ऐसे महान प्रभु भी भय का नाट्य करते हैं) दिखला रहे हैं। उन्होंने कोमल, मधुर और सुंदर बातें कहकर बालकों को जबर्दस्ती विदा किया॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* सभय सप्रेम बिनीत अति सकुच सहित दोउ भाइ।
गुर पद पंकज नाइ सिर बैठे आयसु पाइ॥225॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर भय, प्रेम, विनय और बड़े संकोच के साथ दोनों भाई गुरु के चरण कमलों में सिर नवाकर आज्ञा पाकर बैठे॥225॥ 

चौपाई : 

* निसि प्रबेस मुनि आयसु दीन्हा। सबहीं संध्याबंदनु कीन्हा॥
कहत कथा इतिहास पुरानी। रुचिर रजनि जुग जाम सिरानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रात्रि का प्रवेश होते ही (संध्या के समय) मुनि ने आज्ञा दी, तब सबने संध्यावंदन किया। फिर प्राचीन कथाएँ तथा इतिहास कहते-कहते सुंदर रात्रि दो पहर बीत गई॥1॥ 

* मुनिबर सयन कीन्हि तब जाई। लगे चरन चापन दोउ भाई॥
जिन्ह के चरन सरोरुह लागी। करत बिबिध जप जोग बिरागी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब श्रेष्ठ मुनि ने जाकर शयन किया। दोनों भाई उनके चरण दबाने लगे, जिनके चरण कमलों के (दर्शन एवं स्पर्श के) लिए वैराग्यवान्* पुरुष भी भाँति-भाँति के जप और योग करते हैं॥2॥ 

*तेइ दोउ बंधु प्रेम जनु जीते। गुर पद कमल पलोटत प्रीते॥
बार बार मुनि अग्या दीन्ही। रघुबर जाइ सयन तब कीन्ही॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे ही दोनों भाई मानो प्रेम से जीते हुए प्रेमपूर्वक गुरुजी के चरण कमलों को दबा रहे हैं। मुनि ने बार-बार आज्ञा दी, तब श्री रघुनाथजी ने जाकर शयन किया॥3॥ 

* चापत चरन लखनु उर लाएँ। सभय सप्रेम परम सचु पाएँ॥
पुनि पुनि प्रभु कह सोवहु ताता। पौढ़े धरि उर पद जलजाता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के चरणों को हृदय से लगाकर भय और प्रेम सहित परम सुख का अनुभव करते हुए लक्ष्मणजी उनको दबा रहे हैं। प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने बार-बार कहा- हे तात! (अब) सो जाओ। तब वे उन चरण कमलों को हृदय में धरकर लेटे रहे॥4॥

----------


## umabua

दीन दयाल विरद सम्भारी 
हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी 

उपरोक्त चौपायी में विरद सम्भारी का का तात्पर्य है ? कृपया समुचित जानकारी दें .

----------


## SUNIL1107

> दीन दयाल विरद सम्भारी 
> हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी 
> 
> उपरोक्त चौपायी में विरद सम्भारी का का तात्पर्य है ? कृपया समुचित जानकारी दें .


उमा जी----

" दींन दयाल विरद सम्भारी  
  हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी " 

यह चोपाई सुन्दर कांड में हनुमान जी और सीता जी के वार्तालाप के समय की है जब हनुमान जी सीता जी ढूंढ़कर व लंका दहन करके लोटने के समय सीता जी ने हनुमान जी से कहा था कि राम प्रभु से कहना कि---- 

"हे दीन दयाल , आप इस ब्रह्माण्ड में सब दीन दुखियो की पीड़ा हरते हो , आपके लिए कुछ भी असंभव नहीं है | और कितना भी बड़ा विरद (संकट , पीड़ा ) हो आप तुरंत उसकी पीड़ा को हर लेते हो | मेरे ऊपर अब बहुत बड़ा संकट आन पड़ा है , इसको भी हर लो !

----------


## calvitf

> दीन दयाल विरद सम्भारी 
> हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी 
> 
> उपरोक्त चौपायी में विरद सम्भारी का का तात्पर्य है ? कृपया समुचित जानकारी दें .


मित्र सुनील जी का कथन सत्य है क्यो की अंतरजाल मे बस यही व्याख्या मिल रही है 

यह चोपाई सुन्दर कांड में हनुमान जी और सीता जी के वार्तालाप के समय की है जब हनुमान जी सीता जी ढूंढ़कर व लंका दहन करके लोटने के समय सीता जी ने हनुमान जी से कहा था की राम प्रभु से कहना की 
"हे दीन दयाल , आप इस ब्रह्माण्ड में सब दीन दुखियो की पीड़ा हरते हो , आपके लिए कुछ भी असंभव नहीं है | और कितना भी बड़ा विरद सम्भारी(संकट , पीड़ा ) हो आप तुरंत उसकी पीड़ा को हर लेते हो | मेरे ऊपर अब बहुत बड़ा संकट आन पड़ा है , इसको भी हर लो |मैं तो अत्यधिक पतित हूँ, फिर साधनहीन हूँ मै दुखी हु तिल तिल कर मर रही हु परंतु मेरे प्राण नही निकल रहे है 

विरद = अभिख्यान, अभिजन, 
सम्भारी =दूसरों के साथ बलपूर्वक किया जानेवाला वह अनुचित व्यवहार जिससे उन्हें बहुत कष्ट हो 

मित्र छोटा मुह बड़ी बात कर रहा हु कोई त्रुटि हो तो हमे बताए

वैसे श्री रामचरितमानस के सुंदरकाण्ड के *लंका जलाने के बाद हनुमान्*जी का सीताजी से विदा माँगना और चूड़ामणि पाना* नामक प्रसंग मे आयेगा जो इस प्रकार होगा 

* कहेहु तात अस मोर प्रनामा। सब प्रकार प्रभु पूरनकामा॥
दीन दयाल बिरिदु संभारी। हरहु नाथ सम संकट भारी॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(जानकीजी ने कहा-) हे तात! मेरा प्रणाम निवेदन करना और इस प्रकार कहना- हे प्रभु! यद्यपि आप सब प्रकार से पूर्ण काम हैं (आपको किसी प्रकार की कामना नहीं है), तथापि दीनों (दुःखियों) पर दया करना आपका विरद है (और मैं दीन हूँ) अतः उस विरद को याद करके, हे नाथ! मेरे भारी संकट को दूर कीजिए॥2॥ 



'धवल'

----------


## SUNIL1107

मित्र धवल जी उपरोक्त दोनों बातों का सार एक ही है !

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र धवल जी उपरोक्त दोनों बातों का सार एक ही है !


जी बिलकुल मित्र सार (अर्थ ) एक है है 

अब उमा जी इस पर क्या कहती है शायद उनका   विरद सम्भारी का मतलब अलग भी  हो सकता है

----------


## fun.lover

le bhai main bhi chipka dun.

*पुष्पवाटिका-निरीक्षण, सीताजी का प्रथम दर्शन, श्री सीता-रामजी का परस्पर दर्शन* 
*दोहा :*
* उठे लखनु निसि बिगत सुनि अरुनसिखा धुनि कान।
गुर तें पहिलेहिं जगतपति जागे रामु सुजान॥226॥
*भावार्थ:-*रात बीतने पर, मुर्गे का शब्द कानों से सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी उठे। जगत के स्वामी सुजान श्री रामचन्द्रजी भी गुरु से पहले ही जाग गए॥226॥

*चौपाई :*
* सकल सौच करि जाइ नहाए। नित्य निबाहि मुनिहि सिर नाए॥
समय जानि गुर आयसु पाई। लेन प्रसून चले दोउ भाई॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*सब शौचक्रिया करके वे जाकर नहाए। फिर (संध्या-अग्निहोत्रादि) नित्यकर्म समाप्त करके उन्होंने मुनि को मस्तक नवाया। (पूजा का) समय जानकर, गुरु की आज्ञा पाकर दोनों भाई फूल लेने चले॥1॥

* भूप बागु बर देखेउ जाई। जहँ बसंत रितु रही लोभाई॥
लागे बिटप मनोहर नाना। बरन बरन बर बेलि बिताना॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने जाकर राजा का सुंदर बाग देखा, जहाँ वसंत ऋतु लुभाकर रह गई है। मन को लुभाने वाले अनेक वृक्ष लगे हैं। रंग-बिरंगी उत्तम लताओं के मंडप छाए हुए हैं॥2॥

*नव पल्लव फल सुमन सुहाए। निज संपति सुर रूख लजाए॥
चातक कोकिल कीर चकोरा। कूजत बिहग नटत कल मोरा॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*नए, पत्तों, फलों और फूलों से युक्त सुंदर वृक्ष अपनी सम्पत्ति से कल्पवृक्ष को भी लजा रहे हैं। पपीहे, कोयल, तोते, चकोर आदि पक्षी मीठी बोली बोल रहे हैं और मोर सुंदर नृत्य कर रहे हैं॥3॥

* मध्य बाग सरु सोह सुहावा। मनि सोपान बिचित्र बनावा॥
बिमल सलिलु सरसिज बहुरंगा। जलखग कूजत गुंजत भृंगा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*बाग के बीचोंबीच सुहावना सरोवर सुशोभित है, जिसमें मणियों की सीढ़ियाँ विचित्र ढंग से बनी हैं। उसका जल निर्मल है, जिसमें अनेक रंगों के कमल खिले हुए हैं, जल के पक्षी कलरव कर रहे हैं और भ्रमर गुंजार कर रहे हैं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* बागु तड़ागु बिलोकि प्रभु हरषे बंधु समेत।
परम रम्य आरामु यहु जो रामहि सुख देत॥227॥
*भावार्थ:-*बाग और सरोवर को देखकर प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी भाई लक्ष्मण सहित हर्षित हुए। यह बाग (वास्तव में) परम रमणीय है, जो (जगत को सुख देने वाले) श्री रामचन्द्रजी को सुख दे रहा है॥227॥

*चौपाई :*
*चहुँ दिसि चितइ पूँछि मालीगन। लगे लेन दल फूल मुदित मन॥
तेहि अवसर सीता तहँ आई। गिरिजा पूजन जननि पठाई॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*चारों ओर दृष्टि डालकर और मालियों से पूछकर वे प्रसन्न मन से पत्र-पुष्प लेने लगे। उसी समय सीताजी वहाँ आईं। माता ने उन्हें गिरिजाजी (पार्वती) की पूजा करने के लिए भेजा था॥1॥

* संग सखीं सब सुभग सयानीं। गावहिं गीत मनोहर बानीं॥
सर समीप गिरिजा गृह सोहा। बरनि न जाइ देखि मनु मोहा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*साथ में सब सुंदरी और सयानी सखियाँ हैं, जो मनोहर वाणी से गीत गा रही हैं। सरोवर के पास गिरिजाजी का मंदिर सुशोभित है, जिसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता, देखकर मन मोहित हो जाता है॥।2॥

* मज्जनु करि सर सखिन्ह समेता। गई मुदित मन गौरि निकेता॥
पूजा कीन्हि अधिक अनुरागा। निज अनुरूप सुभग बरु मागा॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*सखियों सहित सरोवर में स्नान करके सीताजी प्रसन्न मन से गिरिजाजी के मंदिर में गईं। उन्होंने बड़े प्रेम से पूजा की और अपने योग्य सुंदर वर माँगा॥3॥

* एक सखी सिय संगु बिहाई। गई रही देखन फुलवाई॥
तेहिं दोउ बंधु बिलोके जाई। प्रेम बिबस सीता पहिं आई॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*एक सखी सीताजी का साथ छोड़कर फुलवाड़ी देखने चली गई थी। उसने जाकर दोनों भाइयों को देखा और प्रेम में विह्वल होकर वह सीताजी के पास आई॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* तासु दसा देखी सखिन्ह पुलक गात जलु नैन।
कहु कारनु निज हरष कर पूछहिं सब मृदु बैन॥228॥
*भावार्थ:-*सखियों ने उसकी दशा देखी कि उसका शरीर पुलकित है और नेत्रों में जल भरा है। सब कोमल वाणी से पूछने लगीं कि अपनी प्रसन्नता का कारण बता॥228॥

*चौपाई :*
* देखन बागु कुअँर दुइ आए। बय किसोर सब भाँति सुहाए॥
स्याम गौर किमि कहौं बखानी। गिरा अनयन नयन बिनु बानी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*(उसने कहा-) दो राजकुमार बाग देखने आए हैं। किशोर अवस्था के हैं और सब प्रकार से सुंदर हैं। वे साँवले और गोरे (रंग के) हैं, उनके सौंदर्य को मैं कैसे बखानकर कहूँ। वाणी बिना नेत्र की है और नेत्रों के वाणी नहीं है॥1॥

* सुनि हरषीं सब सखीं सयानी। सिय हियँ अति उतकंठा जानी॥
एक कहइ नृपसुत तेइ आली। सुने जे मुनि सँग आए काली॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर और सीताजी के हृदय में बड़ी उत्कंठा जानकर सब सयानी सखियाँ प्रसन्न हुईं। तब एक सखी कहने लगी- हे सखी! ये वही राजकुमार हैं, जो सुना है कि कल विश्वामित्र मुनि के साथ आए हैं॥2॥

* जिन्ह निज रूप मोहनी डारी। कीन्हे स्वबस नगर नर नारी॥
बरनत छबि जहँ तहँ सब लोगू। अवसि देखिअहिं देखन जोगू॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*और जिन्होंने अपने रूप की मोहिनी डालकर नगर के स्त्री-पुरुषों को अपने वश में कर लिया है। जहाँ-तहाँ सब लोग उन्हीं की छबि का वर्णन कर रहे हैं। अवश्य (चलकर) उन्हें देखना चाहिए, वे देखने ही योग्य हैं॥3॥

* तासु बचन अति सियहि सोहाने। दरस लागि लोचन अकुलाने॥
चली अग्र करि प्रिय सखि सोई। प्रीति पुरातन लखइ न कोई॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*उसके वचन सीताजी को अत्यन्त ही प्रिय लगे और दर्शन के लिए उनके नेत्र अकुला उठे। उसी प्यारी सखी को आगे करके सीताजी चलीं। पुरानी प्रीति को कोई लख नहीं पाता॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* सुमिरि सीय नारद बचन उपजी प्रीति पुनीत।
चकित बिलोकति सकल दिसि जनु सिसु मृगी सभीत॥229॥
*भावार्थ:-*नारदजी के वचनों का स्मरण करके सीताजी के मन में पवित्र प्रीति उत्पन्न हुई। वे चकित होकर सब ओर इस तरह देख रही हैं, मानो डरी हुई मृगछौनी इधर-उधर देख रही हो॥229॥

*चौपाई :*
* कंकन किंकिनि नूपुर धुनि सुनि। कहत लखन सन रामु हृदयँ गुनि॥
मानहुँ मदन दुंदुभी दीन्ही। मनसा बिस्व बिजय कहँ कीन्ही॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*कंकण (हाथों के कड़े), करधनी और पायजेब के शब्द सुनकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी हृदय में विचार कर लक्ष्मण से कहते हैं- (यह ध्वनि ऐसी आ रही है) मानो कामदेव ने विश्व को जीतने का संकल्प करके डंके पर चोट मारी है॥1॥

* अस कहि फिरि चितए तेहि ओरा। सिय मुख ससि भए नयन चकोरा॥
भए बिलोचन चारु अचंचल। मनहुँ सकुचि निमि तजे दिगंचल॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर श्री रामजी ने फिर कर उस ओर देखा। श्री सीताजी के मुख रूपी चन्द्रमा (को निहारने) के लिए उनके नेत्र चकोर बन गए। सुंदर नेत्र स्थिर हो गए (टकटकी लग गई)। मानो निमि (जनकजी के पूर्वज) ने (जिनका सबकी पलकों में निवास माना गया है, लड़की-दामाद के मिलन-प्रसंग को देखना उचित नहीं, इस भाव से) सकुचाकर पलकें छोड़ दीं, (पलकों में रहना छोड़ दिया, जिससे पलकों का गिरना रुक गया)॥2॥

* देखि सीय शोभा सुखु पावा। हृदयँ सराहत बचनु न आवा॥
जनु बिरंचि सब निज निपुनाई। बिरचि बिस्व कहँ प्रगटि देखाई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी की शोभा देखकर श्री रामजी ने बड़ा सुख पाया। हृदय में वे उसकी सराहना करते हैं, किन्तु मुख से वचन नहीं निकलते। (वह शोभा ऐसी अनुपम है) मानो ब्रह्मा ने अपनी सारी निपुणता को मूर्तिमान कर संसार को प्रकट करके दिखा दिया हो॥3॥

----------


## fun.lover

* सुंदरता कहुँ सुंदर करई। छबिगृहँ दीपसिखा जनु बरई॥
सब उपमा कबि रहे जुठारी। केहिं पटतरौं बिदेहकुमारी॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*वह (सीताजी की शोभा) सुंदरता को भी सुंदर करने वाली है। (वह ऐसी मालूम होती है) मानो सुंदरता रूपी घर में दीपक की लौ जल रही हो। (अब तक सुंदरता रूपी भवन में अँधेरा था, वह भवन मानो सीताजी की सुंदरता रूपी दीपशिखा को पाकर जगमगा उठा है, पहले से भी अधिक सुंदर हो गया है)। सारी उपमाओं को तो कवियों ने जूँठा कर रखा है। मैं जनकनन्दिनी श्री सीताजी की किससे उपमा दूँ॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* सिय शोभा हियँ बरनि प्रभु आपनि दसा बिचारि॥
बोले सुचि मन अनुज सन बचन समय अनुहारि॥230॥
*भावार्थ:-*(इस प्रकार) हृदय में सीताजी की शोभा का वर्णन करके और अपनी दशा को विचारकर प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी पवित्र मन से अपने छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण से समयानुकूल वचन बोले-॥230॥

*चौपाई :*
* तात जनकतनया यह सोई। धनुषजग्य जेहि कारन होई॥
पूजन गौरि सखीं लै आईं। करत प्रकासु फिरइ फुलवाईं॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे तात! यह वही जनकजी की कन्या है, जिसके लिए धनुषयज्ञ हो रहा है। सखियाँ इसे गौरी पूजन के लिए ले आई हैं। यह फुलवाड़ी में प्रकाश करती हुई फिर रही है॥1॥

* जासु बिलोकि अलौकिक सोभा। सहज पुनीत मोर मनु छोभा॥
सो सबु कारन जान बिधाता। फरकहिं सुभद अंग सुनु भ्राता॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*जिसकी अलौकिक सुंदरता देखकर स्वभाव से ही पवित्र मेरा मन क्षुब्ध हो गया है। वह सब कारण (अथवा उसका सब कारण) तो विधाता जानें, किन्तु हे भाई! सुनो, मेरे मंगलदायक (दाहिने) अंग फड़क रहे हैं॥2॥

* रघुबंसिन्ह कर सहज सुभाऊ। मनु कुपंथ पगु धरइ न काऊ॥
मोहि अतिसय प्रतीति मन केरी। जेहिं सपनेहुँ परनारि न हेरी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*रघुवंशियों का यह सहज (जन्मगत) स्वभाव है कि उनका मन कभी कुमार्ग पर पैर नहीं रखता। मुझे तो अपने मन का अत्यन्त ही विश्वास है कि जिसने (जाग्रत की कौन कहे) स्वप्न में भी पराई स्त्री पर दृष्टि नहीं डाली है॥3॥

* जिन्ह कै लहहिं न रिपु रन पीठी। नहिं पावहिं परतिय मनु डीठी॥
मंगन लहहिं न जिन्ह कै नाहीं। ते नरबर थोरे जग माहीं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*रण में शत्रु जिनकी पीठ नहीं देख पाते (अर्थात्* जो लड़ाई के मैदान से भागते नहीं), पराई स्त्रियाँ जिनके मन और दृष्टि को नहीं खींच पातीं और भिखारी जिनके यहाँ से 'नाहीं' नहीं पाते (खाली हाथ नहीं लौटते), ऐसे श्रेष्ठ पुरुष संसार में थोड़े हैं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* करत बतकही अनुज सन मन सिय रूप लोभान।
मुख सरोज मकरंद छबि करइ मधुप इव पान॥231॥
*भावार्थ:-* यों श्री रामजी छोटे भाई से बातें कर रहे हैं, पर मन सीताजी के रूप में लुभाया हुआ उनके मुखरूपी कमल के छबि रूप मकरंद रस को भौंरे की तरह पी रहा है॥231॥

*चौपाई :*
* चितवति चकित चहूँ दिसि सीता। कहँ गए नृप किसोर मनु चिंता॥
जहँ बिलोक मृग सावक नैनी। जनु तहँ बरिस कमल सित श्रेनी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी चकित होकर चारों ओर देख रही हैं। मन इस बात की चिन्ता कर रहा है कि राजकुमार कहाँ चले गए। बाल मृगनयनी (मृग के छौने की सी आँख वाली) सीताजी जहाँ दृष्टि डालती हैं, वहाँ मानो श्वेत कमलों की कतार बरस जाती है॥1॥

* लता ओट तब सखिन्ह लखाए। स्यामल गौर किसोर सुहाए॥
देखि रूप लोचन ललचाने। हरषे जनु निज निधि पहिचाने॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब सखियों ने लता की ओट में सुंदर श्याम और गौर कुमारों को दिखलाया। उनके रूप को देखकर नेत्र ललचा उठे, वे ऐसे प्रसन्न हुए मानो उन्होंने अपना खजाना पहचान लिया॥2॥

* थके नयन रघुपति छबि देखें। पलकन्हिहूँ परिहरीं निमेषें॥
अधिक सनेहँ देह भै भोरी। सरद ससिहि जनु चितव चकोरी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी की छबि देखकर नेत्र थकित (निश्चल) हो गए। पलकों ने भी गिरना छोड़ दिया। अधिक स्नेह के कारण शरीर विह्वल (बेकाबू) हो गया। मानो शरद ऋतु के चन्द्रमा को चकोरी (बेसुध हुई) देख रही हो॥3॥

* लोचन मग रामहि उर आनी। दीन्हे पलक कपाट सयानी॥
जब सिय सखिन्ह प्रेमबस जानी। कहि न सकहिं कछु मन सकुचानी॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*नेत्रों के रास्ते श्री रामजी को हृदय में लाकर चतुरशिरोमणि जानकीजी ने पलकों के किवाड़ लगा दिए (अर्थात नेत्र मूँदकर उनका ध्यान करने लगीं)। जब सखियों ने सीताजी को प्रेम के वश जाना, तब वे मन में सकुचा गईं, कुछ कह नहीं सकती थीं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* लताभवन तें प्रगट भे तेहि अवसर दोउ भाइ।
तकिसे जनु जुग बिमल बिधु जलद पटल बिलगाई॥232॥
*भावार्थ:-*उसी समय दोनों भाई लता मंडप (कुंज) में से प्रकट हुए। मानो दो निर्मल चन्द्रमा बादलों के परदे को हटाकर निकले हों॥232॥

*चौपाई :*
* सोभा सीवँ सुभग दोउ बीरा। नील पीत जलजाभ सरीरा॥
मोरपंख सिर सोहत नीके। गुच्छ बीच बिच कुसुम कली के॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*दोनों सुंदर भाई शोभा की सीमा हैं। उनके शरीर की आभा नीले और पीले कमल की सी है। सिर पर सुंदर मोरपंख सुशोभित हैं। उनके बीच-बीच में फूलों की कलियों के गुच्छे लगे हैं॥1॥

* भाल तिलक श्रम बिन्दु सुहाए। श्रवन सुभग भूषन छबि छाए॥
बिकट भृकुटि कच घूघरवारे। नव सरोज लोचन रतनारे॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*माथे पर तिलक और पसीने की बूँदें शोभायमान हैं। कानों में सुंदर भूषणों की छबि छाई है। टेढ़ी भौंहें और घुँघराले बाल हैं। नए लाल कमल के समान रतनारे (लाल) नेत्र हैं॥2॥

* चारु चिबुक नासिका कपोला। हास बिलास लेत मनु मोला॥
मुखछबि कहि न जाइ मोहि पाहीं। जो बिलोकि बहु काम लजाहीं॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*ठोड़ी नाक और गाल बड़े सुंदर हैं और हँसी की शोभा मन को मोल लिए लेती है। मुख की छबि तो मुझसे कही ही नहीं जाती, जिसे देखकर बहुत से कामदेव लजा जाते हैं॥3॥

* उर मनि माल कंबु कल गीवा। काम कलभ कर भुज बलसींवा॥
सुमन समेत बाम कर दोना। सावँर कुअँर सखी सुठि लोना॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*वक्षःस्थल पर मणियों की माला है। शंख के सदृश सुंदर गला है। कामदेव के हाथी के बच्चे की सूँड के समान (उतार-चढ़ाव वाली एवं कोमल) भुजाएँ हैं, जो बल की सीमा हैं। जिसके बाएँ हाथ में फूलों सहित दोना है, हे सखि! वह साँवला कुँअर तो बहुत ही सलोना है॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* केहरि कटि पट पीत धर सुषमा सील निधान।
देखि भानुकुलभूषनहि बिसरा सखिन्ह अपान॥233॥
*भावार्थ:-*सिंह की सी (पतली, लचीली) कमर वाले, पीताम्बर धारण किए हुए, शोभा और शील के भंडार, सूर्यकुल के भूषण श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर सखियाँ अपने आपको भूल गईं॥233॥

*चौपाई :*
* धरि धीरजु एक आलि सयानी। सीता सन बोली गहि पानी॥
बहुरि गौरि कर ध्यान करेहू। भूपकिसोर देखि किन लेहू॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*एक चतुर सखी धीरज धरकर, हाथ पकड़कर सीताजी से बोली- गिरिजाजी का ध्यान फिर कर लेना, इस समय राजकुमार को क्यों नहीं देख लेतीं॥1॥

* सकुचि सीयँ तब नयन उघारे। सनमुख दोउ रघुसिंघ निहारे॥
नख सिख देखि राम कै सोभा। सुमिरि पिता पनु मनु अति छोभा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब सीताजी ने सकुचाकर नेत्र खोले और रघुकुल के दोनों सिंहों को अपने सामने (खड़े) देखा। नख से शिखा तक श्री रामजी की शोभा देखकर और फिर पिता का प्रण याद करके उनका मन बहुत क्षुब्ध हो गया॥2॥

* परबस सखिन्ह लखी जब सीता। भयउ गहरु सब कहहिं सभीता॥
पुनि आउब एहि बेरिआँ काली। अस कहि मन बिहसी एक आली॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*जब सखियों ने सीताजी को परवश (प्रेम के वश) देखा, तब सब भयभीत होकर कहने लगीं- बड़ी देर हो गई। (अब चलना चाहिए)। कल इसी समय फिर आएँगी, ऐसा कहकर एक सखी मन में हँसी॥3॥

* गूढ़ गिरा सुनि सिय सकुचानी। भयउ बिलंबु मातु भय मानी॥
धरि बड़ि धीर रामु उर आने। फिरी अपनपउ पितुबस जाने॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*सखी की यह रहस्यभरी वाणी सुनकर सीताजी सकुचा गईं। देर हो गई जान उन्हें माता का भय लगा। बहुत धीरज धरकर वे श्री रामचन्द्रजी को हृदय में ले आईं और (उनका ध्यान करती हुई) अपने को पिता के अधीन जानकर लौट चलीं॥4॥

----------


## fun.lover

*श्री सीताजी का पार्वती पूजन एवं वरदान प्राप्ति तथा राम-लक्ष्मण संवाद* 
*दोहा :*
* देखन मिस मृग बिहग तरु फिरइ बहोरि बहोरि।
निरखि निरखि रघुबीर छबि बाढ़इ प्रीति न थोरि॥234॥
*भावार्थ:-*मृग, पक्षी और वृक्षों को देखने के बहाने सीताजी बार-बार घूम जाती हैं और श्री रामजी की छबि देख-देखकर उनका प्रेम कम नहीं बढ़ रहा है। (अर्थात्* बहुत ही बढ़ता जाता है)॥234॥

*चौपाई :*
* जानि कठिन सिवचाप बिसूरति। चली राखि उर स्यामल मूरति॥
प्रभु जब जात जानकी जानी। सुख सनेह सोभा गुन खानी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*शिवजी के धनुष को कठोर जानकर वे विसूरती (मन में विलाप करती) हुई हृदय में श्री रामजी की साँवली मूर्ति को रखकर चलीं। (शिवजी के धनुष की कठोरता का स्मरण आने से उन्हें चिंता होती थी कि ये सुकुमार रघुनाथजी उसे कैसे तोड़ेंगे, पिता के प्रण की स्मृति से उनके हृदय में क्षोभ था ही, इसलिए मन में विलाप करने लगीं। प्रेमवश ऐश्वर्य की विस्मृति हो जाने से ही ऐसा हुआ, फिर भगवान के बल का स्मरण आते ही वे हर्षित हो गईं और साँवली छबि को हृदय में धारण करके चलीं।) प्रभु श्री रामजी ने जब सुख, स्नेह, शोभा और गुणों की खान श्री जानकीजी को जाती हुई जाना,॥1॥

* परम प्रेममय मृदु मसि कीन्ही। चारु चित्त भीतीं लिखि लीन्ही॥
गई भवानी भवन बहोरी। बंदि चरन बोली कर जोरी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब परमप्रेम की कोमल स्याही बनाकर उनके स्वरूप को अपने सुंदर चित्त रूपी भित्ति पर चित्रित कर लिया। सीताजी पुनः भवानीजी के मंदिर में गईं और उनके चरणों की वंदना करके हाथ जोड़कर बोलीं-॥2॥

*जय जय गिरिबरराज किसोरी। जय महेस मुख चंद चकोरी॥
जय गजबदन षडानन माता। जगत जननि दामिनि दुति गाता॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे श्रेष्ठ पर्वतों के राजा हिमाचल की पुत्री पार्वती! आपकी जय हो, जय हो, हे महादेवजी के मुख रूपी चन्द्रमा की (ओर टकटकी लगाकर देखने वाली) चकोरी! आपकी जय हो, हे हाथी के मुख वाले गणेशजी और छह मुख वाले स्वामिकार्तिकजी की माता! हे जगज्जननी! हे बिजली की सी कान्तियुक्त शरीर वाली! आपकी जय हो! ॥3॥

* नहिं तव आदि मध्य अवसाना। अमित प्रभाउ बेदु नहिं जाना॥
भव भव बिभव पराभव कारिनि। बिस्व बिमोहनि स्वबस बिहारिनि॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*आपका न आदि है, न मध्य है और न अंत है। आपके असीम प्रभाव को वेद भी नहीं जानते। आप संसार को उत्पन्न, पालन और नाश करने वाली हैं। विश्व को मोहित करने वाली और स्वतंत्र रूप से विहार करने वाली हैं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* पतिदेवता सुतीय महुँ मातु प्रथम तव रेख।
महिमा अमित न सकहिं कहि सहस सारदा सेष॥235॥
*भावार्थ:-*पति को इष्टदेव मानने वाली श्रेष्ठ नारियों में हे माता! आपकी प्रथम गणना है। आपकी अपार महिमा को हजारों सरस्वती और शेषजी भी नहीं कह सकते॥235॥

*चौपाई :*
* सेवत तोहि सुलभ फल चारी। बरदायनी पुरारि पिआरी॥
देबि पूजि पद कमल तुम्हारे। सुर नर मुनि सब होहिं सुखारे॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे (भक्तों को मुँहमाँगा) वर देने वाली! हे त्रिपुर के शत्रु शिवजी की प्रिय पत्नी! आपकी सेवा करने से चारों फल सुलभ हो जाते हैं। हे देवी! आपके चरण कमलों की पूजा करके देवता, मनुष्य और मुनि सभी सुखी हो जाते हैं॥1॥

* मोर मनोरथु जानहु नीकें। बसहु सदा उर पुर सबही कें॥
कीन्हेउँ प्रगट न कारन तेहीं। अस कहि चरन गहे बैदेहीं॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*मेरे मनोरथ को आप भलीभाँति जानती हैं, क्योंकि आप सदा सबके हृदय रूपी नगरी में निवास करती हैं। इसी कारण मैंने उसको प्रकट नहीं किया। ऐसा कहकर जानकीजी ने उनके चरण पकड़ लिए॥2॥

* बिनय प्रेम बस भई भवानी। खसी माल मूरति मुसुकानी॥
सादर सियँ प्रसादु सिर धरेऊ। बोली गौरि हरषु हियँ भरेऊ॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*गिरिजाजी सीताजी के विनय और प्रेम के वश में हो गईं। उन (के गले) की माला खिसक पड़ी और मूर्ति मुस्कुराई। सीताजी ने आदरपूर्वक उस प्रसाद (माला) को सिर पर धारण किया। गौरीजी का हृदय हर्ष से भर गया और वे बोलीं-॥3॥

* सुनु सिय सत्य असीस हमारी। पूजिहि मन कामना तुम्हारी॥
नारद बचन सदा सुचि साचा। सो बरु मिलिहि जाहिं मनु राचा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे सीता! हमारी सच्ची आसीस सुनो, तुम्हारी मनःकामना पूरी होगी। नारदजी का वचन सदा पवित्र (संशय, भ्रम आदि दोषों से रहित) और सत्य है। जिसमें तुम्हारा मन अनुरक्त हो गया है, वही वर तुमको मिलेगा॥4॥

*छन्द :*
* मनु जाहिं राचेउ मिलिहि सो बरु सहज सुंदर साँवरो।
करुना निधान सुजान सीलु सनेहु जानत रावरो॥ 
एहि भाँति गौरि असीस सुनि सिय सहित हियँ हरषीं अली।
तुलसी भवानिहि पूजि पुनि पुनि मुदित मन मंदिर चली॥
*भावार्थ:-*जिसमें तुम्हारा मन अनुरक्त हो गया है, वही स्वभाव से ही सुंदर साँवला वर (श्री रामचन्द्रजी) तुमको मिलेगा। वह दया का खजाना और सुजान (सर्वज्ञ) है, तुम्हारे शील और स्नेह को जानता है। इस प्रकार श्री गौरीजी का आशीर्वाद सुनकर जानकीजी समेत सब सखियाँ हृदय में हर्षित हुईं। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- भवानीजी को बार-बार पूजकर सीताजी प्रसन्न मन से राजमहल को लौट चलीं॥

*सोरठा :*
* जानि गौरि अनुकूल सिय हिय हरषु न जाइ कहि।
मंजुल मंगल मूल बाम अंग फरकन लगे॥236॥
*भावार्थ:-*गौरीजी को अनुकूल जानकर सीताजी के हृदय को जो हर्ष हुआ, वह कहा नहीं जा सकता। सुंदर मंगलों के मूल उनके बाएँ अंग फड़कने लगे॥236॥

*चौपाई :*
* हृदयँ सराहत सीय लोनाई। गुर समीप गवने दोउ भाई॥
राम कहा सबु कौसिक पाहीं। सरल सुभाउ छुअत छल नाहीं॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हृदय में सीताजी के सौंदर्य की सराहना करते हुए दोनों भाई गुरुजी के पास गए। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने विश्वामित्र से सब कुछ कह दिया, क्योंकि उनका सरल स्वभाव है, छल तो उसे छूता भी नहीं है॥1॥

* सुमन पाइ मुनि पूजा कीन्ही। पुनि असीस दुहु भाइन्ह दीन्ही॥
सुफल मनोरथ होहुँ तुम्हारे। रामु लखनु सुनि भय सुखारे॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*फूल पाकर मुनि ने पूजा की। फिर दोनों भाइयों को आशीर्वाद दिया कि तुम्हारे मनोरथ सफल हों। यह सुनकर श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सुखी हुए॥2॥

* करि भोजनु मुनिबर बिग्यानी। लगे कहन कछु कथा पुरानी॥
बिगत दिवसु गुरु आयसु पाई। संध्या करन चले दोउ भाई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्रेष्ठ विज्ञानी मुनि विश्वामित्रजी भोजन करके कुछ प्राचीन कथाएँ कहने लगे। (इतने में) दिन बीत गया और गुरु की आज्ञा पाकर दोनों भाई संध्या करने चले॥3॥

* प्राची दिसि ससि उयउ सुहावा। सिय मुख सरिस देखि सुखु पावा॥
बहुरि बिचारु कीन्ह मन माहीं। सीय बदन सम हिमकर नाहीं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*(उधर) पूर्व दिशा में सुंदर चन्द्रमा उदय हुआ। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने उसे सीता के मुख के समान देखकर सुख पाया। फिर मन में विचार किया कि यह चन्द्रमा सीताजी के मुख के समान नहीं है॥4॥

----------


## fun.lover

*दोहा :*
* जनमु सिंधु पुनि बंधु बिषु दिन मलीन सकलंक।
सिय मुख समता पाव किमि चंदु बापुरो रंक॥237॥
*भावार्थ:-*खारे समुद्र में तो इसका जन्म, फिर (उसी समुद्र से उत्पन्न होने के कारण) विष इसका भाई, दिन में यह मलिन (शोभाहीन, निस्तेज) रहता है, और कलंकी (काले दाग से युक्त) है। बेचारा गरीब चन्द्रमा सीताजी के मुख की बराबरी कैसे पा सकता है?॥237॥

*चौपाई :*
* घटइ बढ़इ बिरहिनि दुखदाई। ग्रसइ राहु निज संधिहिं पाई॥
कोक सोकप्रद पंकज द्रोही। अवगुन बहुत चंद्रमा तोही॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*फिर यह घटता-बढ़ता है और विरहिणी स्त्रियों को दुःख देने वाला है, राहु अपनी संधि में पाकर इसे ग्रस लेता है। चकवे को (चकवी के वियोग का) शोक देने वाला और कमल का बैरी (उसे मुरझा देने वाला) है। हे चन्द्रमा! तुझमें बहुत से अवगुण हैं (जो सीताजी में नहीं हैं।)॥1॥

* बैदेही मुख पटतर दीन्हे। होइ दोषु बड़ अनुचित कीन्हे॥
सिय मुख छबि बिधु ब्याज बखानी। गुर पहिं चले निसा बड़ि जानी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*अतः जानकीजी के मुख की तुझे उपमा देने में बड़ा अनुचित कर्म करने का दोष लगेगा। इस प्रकार चन्द्रमा के बहाने सीताजी के मुख की छबि का वर्णन करके, बड़ी रात हो गई जान, वे गुरुजी के पास चले॥2॥

* करि मुनि चरन सरोज प्रनामा। आयसु पाइ कीन्ह बिश्रामा॥
बिगत निसा रघुनायक जागे। बंधु बिलोकि कहन अस लागे॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*मुनि के चरण कमलों में प्रणाम करके, आज्ञा पाकर उन्होंने विश्राम किया, रात बीतने पर श्री रघुनाथजी जागे और भाई को देखकर ऐसा कहने लगे-॥3॥

* उयउ अरुन अवलोकहु ताता। पंकज कोक लोक सुखदाता॥
बोले लखनु जोरि जुग पानी। प्रभु प्रभाउ सूचक मृदु बानी॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे तात! देखो, कमल, चक्रवाक और समस्त संसार को सुख देने वाला अरुणोदय हुआ है। लक्ष्मणजी दोनों हाथ जोड़कर प्रभु के प्रभाव को सूचित करने वाली कोमल वाणी बोले-॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* अरुनोदयँ सकुचे कुमुद उडगन जोति मलीन।
जिमि तुम्हार आगमन सुनि भए नृपति बलहीन॥238॥
*भावार्थ:-*अरुणोदय होने से कुमुदिनी सकुचा गई और तारागणों का प्रकाश फीका पड़ गया, जिस प्रकार आपका आना सुनकर सब राजा बलहीन हो गए हैं॥238॥

*चौपाई :*
* नृप सब नखत करहिं उजिआरी। टारि न सकहिं चाप तम भारी॥
कमल कोक मधुकर खग नाना। हरषे सकल निसा अवसाना॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*सब राजा रूपी तारे उजाला (मंद प्रकाश) करते हैं, पर वे धनुष रूपी महान अंधकार को हटा नहीं सकते। रात्रि का अंत होने से जैसे कमल, चकवे, भौंरे और नाना प्रकार के पक्षी हर्षित हो रहे हैं॥1॥

* ऐसेहिं प्रभु सब भगत तुम्हारे। होइहहिं टूटें धनुष सुखारे॥
उयउ भानु बिनु श्रम तम नासा। दुरे नखत जग तेजु प्रकासा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*वैसे ही हे प्रभो! आपके सब भक्त धनुष टूटने पर सुखी होंगे। सूर्य उदय हुआ, बिना ही परिश्रम अंधकार नष्ट हो गया। तारे छिप गए, संसार में तेज का प्रकाश हो गया॥2॥

* रबि निज उदय ब्याज रघुराया। प्रभु प्रतापु सब नृपन्ह दिखाया॥
तव भुज बल महिमा उदघाटी। प्रगटी धनु बिघटन परिपाटी।3॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे रघुनाथजी! सूर्य ने अपने उदय के बहाने सब राजाओं को प्रभु (आप) का प्रताप दिखलाया है। आपकी भुजाओं के बल की महिमा को उद्घाटित करने (खोलकर दिखाने) के लिए ही धनुष तोड़ने की यह पद्धति प्रकट हुई है॥3॥

* बंधु बचन सुनि प्रभु मुसुकाने। होइ सुचि सहज पुनीत नहाने॥
कनित्यक्रिया करि गरु पहिं आए। चरन सरोज सुभग सिर नाए॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*भाई के वचन सुनकर प्रभु मुस्कुराए। फिर स्वभाव से ही पवित्र श्री रामजी ने शौच से निवृत्त होकर स्नान किया और नित्यकर्म करके वे गुरुजी के पास आए। आकर उन्होंने गुरुजी के सुंदर चरण कमलों में सिर नवाया॥4॥

* सतानंदु तब जनक बोलाए। कौसिक मुनि पहिं तुरत पठाए॥
जनक बिनय तिन्ह आइ सुनाई। हरषे बोलि लिए दोउ भाई॥5॥
*भावार्थ:-* तब जनकजी ने शतानंदजी को बुलाया और उन्हें तुरंत ही विश्वामित्र मुनि के पास भेजा। उन्होंने आकर जनकजी की विनती सुनाई। विश्वामित्रजी ने हर्षित होकर दोनों भाइयों को बुलाया॥5॥

*दोहा :*
* सतानंद पद बंदि प्रभु बैठे गुर पहिं जाइ।
चलहु तात मुनि कहेउ तब पठवा जनक बोलाइ॥239॥
*भावार्थ:-*शतानन्दजी के चरणों की वंदना करके प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी गुरुजी के पास जा बैठे। तब मुनि ने कहा- हे तात! चलो, जनकजी ने बुला भेजा है॥239॥

*मासपारायण, आठवाँ विश्राम 
नवाह्न पारायण, दूसरा विश्राम*

----------


## fun.lover

*श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सहित विश्वामित्र का यज्ञशाला में प्रवेश* 
*चौपाई :*
* सीय स्वयंबरू देखिअ जाई। ईसु काहि धौं देइ बड़ाई॥
लखन कहा जस भाजनु सोई। नाथ कृपा तव जापर होई॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*चलकर सीताजी के स्वयंवर को देखना चाहिए। देखें ईश्वर किसको बड़ाई देते हैं। लक्ष्मणजी ने कहा- हे नाथ! जिस पर आपकी कृपा होगी, वही बड़ाई का पात्र होगा (धनुष तोड़ने का श्रेय उसी को प्राप्त होगा)॥1॥

* हरषे मुनि सब सुनि बर बानी। दीन्हि असीस सबहिं सुखु मानी॥
पुनि मुनिबृंद समेत कृपाला। देखन चले धनुषमख साला॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*इस श्रेष्ठ वाणी को सुनकर सब मुनि प्रसन्न हुए। सभी ने सुख मानकर आशीर्वाद दिया। फिर मुनियों के समूह सहित कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी धनुष यज्ञशाला देखने चले॥2॥

* रंगभूमि आए दोउ भाई। असि सुधि सब पुरबासिन्ह पाई॥
चले सकल गृह काज बिसारी। बाल जुबान जरठ नर नारी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*दोनों भाई रंगभूमि में आए हैं, ऐसी खबर जब सब नगर निवासियों ने पाई, तब बालक, जवान, बूढ़े, स्त्री, पुरुष सभी घर और काम-काज को भुलाकर चल दिए॥3॥

* देखी जनक भीर भै भारी। सुचि सेवक सब लिए हँकारी॥
तुरत सकल लोगन्ह पहिं जाहू। आसन उचित देहु सब काहू॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*जब जनकजी ने देखा कि बड़ी भीड़ हो गई है, तब उन्होंने सब विश्वासपात्र सेवकों को बुलवा लिया और कहा- तुम लोग तुरंत सब लोगों के पास जाओ और सब किसी को यथायोग्य आसन दो॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* कहि मृदु बचन बिनीत तिन्ह बैठारे नर नारि।
उत्तम मध्यम नीच लघु निज निज थल अनुहारि॥240॥
*भावार्थ:-*उन सेवकों ने कोमल और नम्र वचन कहकर उत्तम, मध्यम, नीच और लघु (सभी श्रेणी के) स्त्री-पुरुषों को अपने-अपने योग्य स्थान पर बैठाया॥240॥

*चौपाई :*
* राजकुअँर तेहि अवसर आए। मनहुँ मनोहरता तन छाए॥
गुन सागर नागर बर बीरा। सुंदर स्यामल गौर सरीरा॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*उसी समय राजकुमार (राम और लक्ष्मण) वहाँ आए। (वे ऐसे सुंदर हैं) मानो साक्षात मनोहरता ही उनके शरीरों पर छा रही हो। सुंदर साँवला और गोरा उनका शरीर है। वे गुणों के समुद्र, चतुर और उत्तम वीर हैं॥1॥

* राज समाज बिराजत रूरे। उडगन महुँ जनु जुग बिधु पूरे॥
जिन्ह कें रही भावना जैसी। प्रभु मूरति तिन्ह देखी तैसी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*वे राजाओं के समाज में ऐसे सुशोभित हो रहे हैं, मानो तारागणों के बीच दो पूर्ण चन्द्रमा हों। जिनकी जैसी भावना थी, प्रभु की मूर्ति उन्होंने वैसी ही देखी॥2॥

* देखहिं रूप महा रनधीरा। मनहुँ बीर रसु धरें सरीरा॥
डरे कुटिल नृप प्रभुहि निहारी। मनहुँ भयानक मूरति भारी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*महान रणधीर (राजा लोग) श्री रामचन्द्रजी के रूप को ऐसा देख रहे हैं, मानो स्वयं वीर रस शरीर धारण किए हुए हों। कुटिल राजा प्रभु को देखकर डर गए, मानो बड़ी भयानक मूर्ति हो॥3॥

* रहे असुर छल छोनिप बेषा। तिन्ह प्रभु प्रगट कालसम देखा।
पुरबासिन्ह देखे दोउ भाई। नरभूषन लोचन सुखदाई॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*छल से जो राक्षस वहाँ राजाओं के वेष में (बैठे) थे, उन्होंने प्रभु को प्रत्यक्ष काल के समान देखा। नगर निवासियों ने दोनों भाइयों को मनुष्यों के भूषण रूप और नेत्रों को सुख देने वाला देखा॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* नारि बिलोकहिं हरषि हियँ निज-निज रुचि अनुरूप।
जनु सोहत सिंगार धरि मूरति परम अनूप॥241॥
*भावार्थ:-*स्त्रियाँ हृदय में हर्षित होकर अपनी-अपनी रुचि के अनुसार उन्हें देख रही हैं। मानो श्रृंगार रस ही परम अनुपम मूर्ति धारण किए सुशोभित हो रहा हो॥241॥

*चौपाई :*
* बिदुषन्ह प्रभु बिराटमय दीसा। बहु मुख कर पग लोचन सीसा॥
जनक जाति अवलोकहिं कैसें। सजन सगे प्रिय लागहिं जैसें॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*विद्वानों को प्रभु विराट रूप में दिखाई दिए, जिसके बहुत से मुँह, हाथ, पैर, नेत्र और सिर हैं। जनकजी के सजातीय (कुटुम्बी) प्रभु को किस तरह (कैसे प्रिय रूप में) देख रहे हैं, जैसे सगे सजन (संबंधी) प्रिय लगते हैं॥1॥

* सहित बिदेह बिलोकहिं रानी। सिसु सम प्रीति न जाति बखानी॥
जोगिन्ह परम तत्वमय भासा। सांत सुद्ध सम सहज प्रकासा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*जनक समेत रानियाँ उन्हें अपने बच्चे के समान देख रही हैं, उनकी प्रीति का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। योगियों को वे शांत, शुद्ध, सम और स्वतः प्रकाश परम तत्व के रूप में दिखे॥2॥

* हरिभगतन्ह देखे दोउ भ्राता। इष्टदेव इव सब सुख दाता॥
रामहि चितव भायँ जेहि सीया। सो सनेहु सुखु नहिं कथनीया॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*हरि भक्तों ने दोनों भाइयों को सब सुखों के देने वाले इष्ट देव के समान देखा। सीताजी जिस भाव से श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देख रही हैं, वह स्नेह और सुख तो कहने में ही नहीं आता॥3॥

* उर अनुभवति न कहि सक सोऊ। कवन प्रकार कहै कबि कोऊ॥
एहि बिधि रहा जाहि जस भाऊ। तेहिं तस देखेउ कोसलराऊ॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*उस (स्नेह और सुख) का वे हृदय में अनुभव कर रही हैं, पर वे भी उसे कह नहीं सकतीं। फिर कोई कवि उसे किस प्रकार कह सकता है। इस प्रकार जिसका जैसा भाव था, उसने कोसलाधीश श्री रामचन्द्रजी को वैसा ही देखा॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* राजत राज समाज महुँ कोसलराज किसोर।
सुंदर स्यामल गौर तन बिस्व बिलोचन चोर॥242॥
*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर साँवले और गोरे शरीर वाले तथा विश्वभर के नेत्रों को चुराने वाले कोसलाधीश के कुमार राज समाज में (इस प्रकार) सुशोभित हो रहे हैं॥242॥

*चौपाई :*
* सहज मनोहर मूरति दोऊ। कोटि काम उपमा लघु सोऊ॥
सरद चंद निंदक मुख नीके। नीरज नयन भावते जी के॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*दोनों मूर्तियाँ स्वभाव से ही (बिना किसी बनाव-श्रृंगार के) मन को हरने वाली हैं। करोड़ों कामदेवों की उपमा भी उनके लिए तुच्छ है। उनके सुंदर मुख शरद् (पूर्णिमा) के चन्द्रमा की भी निंदा करने वाले (उसे नीचा दिखाने वाले) हैं और कमल के समान नेत्र मन को बहुत ही भाते हैं॥1॥

* चितवनि चारु मार मनु हरनी। भावति हृदय जाति नहिं बरनी॥
कल कपोल श्रुति कुंडल लोला। चिबुक अधर सुंदर मृदु बोला॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर चितवन (सारे संसार के मन को हरने वाले) कामदेव के भी मन को हरने वाली है। वह हृदय को बहुत ही प्यारी लगती है, पर उसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। सुंदर गाल हैं, कानों में चंचल (झूमते हुए) कुंडल हैं। ठोड़ और अधर (होठ) सुंदर हैं, कोमल वाणी है॥2॥

* कुमुदबंधु कर निंदक हाँसा। भृकुटी बिकट मनोहर नासा॥
भाल बिसाल तिलक झलकाहीं। कच बिलोकि अलि अवलि लजाहीं॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*हँसी, चन्द्रमा की किरणों का तिरस्कार करने वाली है। भौंहें टेढ़ी और नासिका मनोहर है। (ऊँचे) चौड़े ललाट पर तिलक झलक रहे हैं (दीप्तिमान हो रहे हैं)। (काले घुँघराले) बालों को देखकर भौंरों की पंक्तियाँ भी लजा जाती हैं॥3॥

* पीत चौतनीं सिरन्हि सुहाईं। कुसुम कलीं बिच बीच बनाईं॥
रेखें रुचिर कंबु कल गीवाँ। जनु त्रिभुवन सुषमा की सीवाँ॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*पीली चौकोनी टोपियाँ सिरों पर सुशोभित हैं, जिनके बीच-बीच में फूलों की कलियाँ बनाई (काढ़ी) हुई हैं। शंख के समान सुंदर (गोल) गले में मनोहर तीन रेखाएँ हैं, जो मानो तीनों लोकों की सुंदरता की सीमा (को बता रही) हैं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* कुंजर मनि कंठा कलित उरन्हि तुलसिका माल।
बृषभ कंध केहरि ठवनि बल निधि बाहु बिसाल॥243॥
*भावार्थ:-*हृदयों पर गजमुक्ताओं के सुंदर कंठे और तुलसी की मालाएँ सुशोभित हैं। उनके कंधे बैलों के कंधे की तरह (ऊँचे तथा पुष्ट) हैं, ऐंड़ (खड़े होने की शान) सिंह की सी है और भुजाएँ विशाल एवं बल की भंडार हैं॥243॥

*चौपाई :*
* कटि तूनीर पीत पट बाँधें। कर सर धनुष बाम बर काँधें॥
पीत जग्य उपबीत सुहाए। नख सिख मंजु महाछबि छाए॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*कमर में तरकस और पीताम्बर बाँधे हैं। (दाहिने) हाथों में बाण और बाएँ सुंदर कंधों पर धनुष तथा पीले यज्ञोपवीत (जनेऊ) सुशोभित हैं। नख से लेकर शिखा तक सब अंग सुंदर हैं, उन पर महान शोभा छाई हुई है॥1॥

* देखि लोग सब भए सुखारे। एकटक लोचन चलत न तारे॥
हरषे जनकु देखि दोउ भाई। मुनि पद कमल गहे तब जाई॥2॥

----------


## fun.lover

* देखि लोग सब भए सुखारे। एकटक लोचन चलत न तारे॥
हरषे जनकु देखि दोउ भाई। मुनि पद कमल गहे तब जाई॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*उन्हें देखकर सब लोग सुखी हुए। नेत्र एकटक (निमेष शून्य) हैं और तारे (पुतलियाँ) भी नहीं चलते। जनकजी दोनों भाइयों को देखकर हर्षित हुए। तब उन्होंने जाकर मुनि के चरण कमल पकड़ लिए॥2॥

* करि बिनती निज कथा सुनाई। रंग अवनि सब मुनिहि देखाई॥
जहँ जहँ जाहिं कुअँर बर दोऊ। तहँ तहँ चकित चितव सबु कोऊ॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*विनती करके अपनी कथा सुनाई और मुनि को सारी रंगभूमि (यज्ञशाला) दिखलाई। (मुनि के साथ) दोनों श्रेष्ठ राजकुमार जहाँ-जहाँ जाते हैं, वहाँ-वहाँ सब कोई आश्चर्यचकित हो देखने लगते हैं॥3॥

* निज निज रुख रामहि सबु देखा। कोउ न जान कछु मरमु बिसेषा॥
भलि रचना मुनि नृप सन कहेऊ। राजाँ मुदित महासुख लहेऊ॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*सबने रामजी को अपनी-अपनी ओर ही मुख किए हुए देखा, परन्तु इसका कुछ भी विशेष रहस्य कोई नहीं जान सका। मुनि ने राजा से कहा- रंगभूमि की रचना बड़ी सुंदर है (विश्वामित्र- जैसे निःस्पृह, विरक्त और ज्ञानी मुनि से रचना की प्रशंसा सुनकर) राजा प्रसन्न हुए और उन्हें बड़ा सुख मिला॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* सब मंचन्ह तें मंचु एक सुंदर बिसद बिसाल।
मुनि समेत दोउ बंधु तहँ बैठारे महिपाल॥244॥
*भावार्थ:-*सब मंचों से एक मंच अधिक सुंदर, उज्ज्वल और विशाल था। (स्वयं) राजा ने मुनि सहित दोनों भाइयों को उस पर बैठाया॥244॥

*चौपाई :*
* प्रभुहि देखि सब नृप हियँ हारे। जनु राकेश उदय भएँ तारे॥
असि प्रतीति सब के मन माहीं। राम चाप तोरब सक नाहीं॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-* प्रभु को देखकर सब राजा हृदय में ऐसे हार गए (निराश एवं उत्साहहीन हो गए) जैसे पूर्ण चन्द्रमा के उदय होने पर तारे प्रकाशहीन हो जाते हैं। (उनके तेज को देखकर) सबके मन में ऐसा विश्वास हो गया कि रामचन्द्रजी ही धनुष को तोड़ेंगे, इसमें संदेह नहीं॥1॥

* बिनु भंजेहुँ भव धनुषु बिसाला। मेलिहि सीय राम उर माला॥
अस बिचारि गवनहु घर भाई। जसु प्रतापु बलु तेजु गवाँई॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*(इधर उनके रूप को देखकर सबके मन में यह निश्चय हो गया कि) शिवजी के विशाल धनुष को (जो संभव है न टूट सके) बिना तोड़े भी सीताजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के ही गले में जयमाला डालेंगी (अर्थात दोनों तरह से ही हमारी हार होगी और विजय रामचन्द्रजी के हाथ रहेगी)। (यों सोचकर वे कहने लगे) हे भाई! ऐसा विचारकर यश, प्रताप, बल और तेज गँवाकर अपने-अपने घर चलो॥2॥

* बिहसे अपर भूप सुनि बानी। जे अबिबेक अंध अभिमानी॥
तोरेहुँ धनुषु ब्याहु अवगाहा। बिनु तोरें को कुअँरि बिआहा॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*दूसरे राजा, जो अविवेक से अंधे हो रहे थे और अभिमानी थे, यह बात सुनकर बहुत हँसे। (उन्होंने कहा) धनुष तोड़ने पर भी विवाह होना कठिन है (अर्थात सहज ही में हम जानकी को हाथ से जाने नहीं देंगे), फिर बिना तोड़े तो राजकुमारी को ब्याह ही कौन सकता है॥3॥

* एक बार कालउ किन होऊ। सिय हित समर जितब हम सोऊ॥
यह सुनि अवर महिप मुसुकाने। धरमसील हरिभगत सयाने॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*काल ही क्यों न हो, एक बार तो सीता के लिए उसे भी हम युद्ध में जीत लेंगे। यह घमंड की बात सुनकर दूसरे राजा, जो धर्मात्मा, हरिभक्त और सयाने थे, मुस्कुराए॥4॥

*सोरठा :*
* सीय बिआहबि राम गरब दूरि करि नृपन्ह के।
जीति को सक संग्राम दसरथ के रन बाँकुरे॥245॥
*भावार्थ:-*(उन्होंने कहा-) राजाओं के गर्व दूर करके (जो धनुष किसी से नहीं टूट सकेगा उसे तोड़कर) श्री रामचन्द्रजी सीताजी को ब्याहेंगे। (रही युद्ध की बात, सो) महाराज दशरथ के रण में बाँके पुत्रों को युद्ध में तो जीत ही कौन सकता है॥245॥

*चौपाई :*
* ब्यर्थ मरहु जनि गाल बजाई। मन मोदकन्हि कि भूख बुताई॥
सिख हमारि सुनि परम पुनीता। जगदंबा जानहु जियँ सीता॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*गाल बजाकर व्यर्थ ही मत मरो। मन के लड्डुओं से भी कहीं भूख बुझती है? हमारी परम पवित्र (निष्कपट) सीख को सुनकर सीताजी को अपने जी में साक्षात जगज्जननी समझो (उन्हें पत्नी रूप में पाने की आशा एवं लालसा छोड़ दो),॥1॥

* जगत पिता रघुपतिहि बिचारी। भरि लोचन छबि लेहु निहारी॥
सुंदर सुखद सकल गुन रासी। ए दोउ बंधु संभु उर बासी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*और श्री रघुनाथजी को जगत का पिता (परमेश्वर) विचार कर, नेत्र भरकर उनकी छबि देख लो (ऐसा अवसर बार-बार नहीं मिलेगा)। सुंदर, सुख देने वाले और समस्त गुणों की राशि ये दोनों भाई शिवजी के हृदय में बसने वाले हैं (स्वयं शिवजी भी जिन्हें सदा हृदय में छिपाए रखते हैं, वे तुम्हारे नेत्रों के सामने आ गए हैं)॥2॥

* सुधा समुद्र समीप बिहाई। मृगजलु निरखि मरहु कत धाई॥
करहु जाइ जा कहुँ जोइ भावा। हम तौ आजु जनम फलु पावा॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*समीप आए हुए (भगवत्*दर्शन रूप) अमृत के समुद्र को छोड़कर तुम (जगज्जननी जानकी को पत्नी रूप में पाने की दुराशा रूप मिथ्या) मृगजल को देखकर दौड़कर क्यों मरते हो? फिर (भाई!) जिसको जो अच्छा लगे, वही जाकर करो। हमने तो (श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन करके) आज जन्म लेने का फल पा लिया (जीवन और जन्म को सफल कर लिया)॥3॥

* अस कहि भले भूप अनुरागे। रूप अनूप बिलोकन लागे॥
देखहिं सुर नभ चढ़े बिमाना। बरषहिं सुमन करहिं कल गाना॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर अच्छे राजा प्रेम मग्न होकर श्री रामजी का अनुपम रूप देखने लगे। (मनुष्यों की तो बात ही क्या) देवता लोग भी आकाश से विमानों पर चढ़े हुए दर्शन कर रहे हैं और सुंदर गान करते हुए फूल बरसा रहे हैं॥4॥

----------


## fun.lover

*श्री सीताजी का यज्ञशाला में प्रवेश* 
*दोहा :*
* जानि सुअवसरु सीय तब पठई जनक बोलाइ।
चतुर सखीं सुंदर सकल सादर चलीं *िलवाइ॥246॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब सुअवसर जानकर जनकजी ने सीताजी को बुला भेजा। सब चतुर और सुंदर सखियाँ आरदपूर्वक उन्हें लिवा चलीं॥246॥

*चौपाई :*
* सिय सोभा नहिं जाइ बखानी। जगदंबिका रूप गुन खानी॥
उपमा सकल मोहि लघु लागीं। प्राकृत नारि अंग अनुरागीं॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*रूप और गुणों की खान जगज्जननी जानकीजी की शोभा का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। उनके लिए मुझे (काव्य की) सब उपमाएँ तुच्छ लगती हैं, क्योंकि वे लौकिक स्त्रियों के अंगों से अनुराग रखने वाली हैं (अर्थात्* वे जगत की स्त्रियों के अंगों को दी जाती हैं)। (काव्य की उपमाएँ सब त्रिगुणात्मक, मायिक जगत से ली गई हैं, उन्हें भगवान की स्वरूपा शक्ति श्री जानकीजी के अप्राकृत, चिन्मय अंगों के लिए प्रयुक्त करना उनका अपमान करना और अपने को उपहासास्पद बनाना है)॥1॥

* सिय बरनिअ तेइ उपमा देई। कुकबि कहाइ अजसु को लेई॥
जौं पटतरिअ तीय सम सीया। जग असि जुबति कहाँ कमनीया॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी के वर्णन में उन्हीं उपमाओं को देकर कौन कुकवि कहलाए और अपयश का भागी बने (अर्थात सीताजी के लिए उन उपमाओं का प्रयोग करना सुकवि के पद से च्युत होना और अपकीर्ति मोल लेना है, कोई भी सुकवि ऐसी नादानी एवं अनुचित कार्य नहीं करेगा।) यदि किसी स्त्री के साथ सीताजी की तुलना की जाए तो जगत में ऐसी सुंदर युवती है ही कहाँ (जिसकी उपमा उन्हें दी जाए)॥2॥

* गिरा मुखर तन अरध भवानी। रति अति दुखित अतनु पति जानी॥
बिष बारुनी बंधु प्रिय जेही। कहिअ रमासम किमि बैदेही॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*(पृथ्वी की स्त्रियों की तो बात ही क्या, देवताओं की स्त्रियों को भी यदि देखा जाए तो हमारी अपेक्षा कहीं अधिक दिव्य और सुंदर हैं, तो उनमें) सरस्वती तो बहुत बोलने वाली हैं, पार्वती अंर्द्धांगिनी हैं (अर्थात अर्ध-नारीनटेश्वर के रूप में उनका आधा ही अंग स्त्री का है, शेष आधा अंग पुरुष-शिवजी का है), कामदेव की स्त्री रति पति को बिना शरीर का (अनंग) जानकर बहुत दुःखी रहती है और जिनके विष और मद्य-जैसे (समुद्र से उत्पन्न होने के नाते) प्रिय भाई हैं, उन लक्ष्मी के समान तो जानकीजी को कहा ही कैसे जाए॥3॥

* जौं छबि सुधा पयोनिधि होई। परम रूपमय कच्छपु सोई॥
सोभा रजु मंदरु सिंगारू। मथै पानि पंकज निज मारू॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*(जिन लक्ष्मीजी की बात ऊपर कही गई है, वे निकली थीं खारे समुद्र से, जिसको मथने के लिए भगवान ने अति कर्कश पीठ वाले कच्छप का रूप धारण किया, रस्सी बनाई गई महान विषधर वासुकि नाग की, मथानी का कार्य किया अतिशय कठोर मंदराचल पर्वत ने और उसे मथा सारे देवताओं और दैत्यों ने मिलकर। जिन लक्ष्मी को अतिशय शोभा की खान और अनुपम सुंदरी कहते हैं, उनको प्रकट करने में हेतु बने ये सब असुंदर एवं स्वाभाविक ही कठोर उपकरण। ऐसे उपकरणों से प्रकट हुई लक्ष्मी श्री जानकीजी की समता को कैसे पा सकती हैं। हाँ, (इसके विपरीत) यदि छबि रूपी अमृत का समुद्र हो, परम रूपमय कच्छप हो, शोभा रूप रस्सी हो, श्रृंगार (रस) पर्वत हो और (उस छबि के समुद्र को) स्वयं कामदेव अपने ही करकमल से मथे,॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* एहि बिधि उपजै लच्छि जब सुंदरता सुख मूल।
तदपि सकोच समेत कबि कहहिं सीय समतूल॥247॥
*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार (का संयोग होने से) जब सुंदरता और सुख की मूल लक्ष्मी उत्पन्न हो, तो भी कवि लोग उसे (बहुत) संकोच के साथ सीताजी के समान कहेंगे॥247॥<
(जिस सुंदरता के समुद्र को कामदेव मथेगा वह सुंदरता भी प्राकृत, लौकिक सुंदरता ही होगी, क्योंकि कामदेव स्वयं भी त्रिगुणमयी प्रकृति का ही विकार है। अतः उस सुंदरता को मथकर प्रकट की हुई लक्ष्मी भी उपर्युक्त लक्ष्मी की अपेक्षा कहीं अधिक सुंदर और दिव्य होने पर भी होगी प्राकृत ही, अतः उसके साथ भी जानकीजी की तुलना करना कवि के लिए बड़े संकोच की बात होगी। जिस सुंदरता से जानकीजी का दिव्यातिदिव्य परम दिव्य विग्रह बना है, वह सुंदरता उपर्युक्त सुंदरता से भिन्न अप्राकृत है- वस्तुतः लक्ष्मीजी का अप्राकृत रूप भी यही है। वह कामदेव के मथने में नहीं आ सकती और वह जानकीजी का स्वरूप ही है, अतः उनसे भिन्न नहीं और उपमा दी जाती है भिन्न वस्तु के साथ। इसके अतिरिक्त जानकीजी प्रकट हुई हैं स्वयं अपनी महिमा से, उन्हें प्रकट करने के लिए किसी भिन्न उपकरण की अपेक्षा नहीं है। अर्थात शक्ति शक्तिमान से अभिन्न, अद्वैत तत्व है, अतएव अनुपमेय है, यही गूढ़ दार्शनिक तत्व भक्त शिरोमणि कवि ने इस अभूतोपमालंकार के द्वारा बड़ी सुंदरता से व्यक्त किया है।)

*चौपाई :*
* चलीं संग लै सखीं सयानी। गावत गीत मनोहर बानी॥
सोह नवल तनु सुंदर सारी। जगत जननि अतुलित छबि भारी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*सयानी सखियाँ सीताजी को साथ लेकर मनोहर वाणी से गीत गाती हुई चलीं। सीताजी के नवल शरीर पर सुंदर साड़ी सुशोभित है। जगज्जननी की महान छबि अतुलनीय है॥1॥

* भूषन सकल सुदेस सुहाए। अंग अंग रचि सखिन्ह बनाए॥
रंगभूमि जब सिय पगु धारी। देखि रूप मोहे नर नारी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सब आभूषण अपनी-अपनी जगह पर शोभित हैं, जिन्हें सखियों ने अंग-अंग में भलीभाँति सजाकर पहनाया है। जब सीताजी ने रंगभूमि में पैर रखा, तब उनका (दिव्य) रूप देखकर स्त्री, पुरुष सभी मोहित हो गए॥2॥

*हरषि सुरन्ह दुंदुभीं बजाईं। बरषि प्रसून अपछरा गाईं॥
पानि सरोज सोह जयमाला। अवचट चितए सकल भुआला॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*देवताओं ने हर्षित होकर नगाड़े बजाए और पुष्प बरसाकर अप्सराएँ गाने लगीं। सीताजी के करकमलों में जयमाला सुशोभित है। सब राजा चकित होकर अचानक उनकी ओर देखने लगे॥3॥

* सीय चकित चित रामहि चाहा। भए मोहबस सब नरनाहा॥
मुनि समीप देखे दोउ भाई। लगे ललकि लोचन निधि पाई॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी चकित चित्त से श्री रामजी को देखने लगीं, तब सब राजा लोग मोह के वश हो गए। सीताजी ने मुनि के पास (बैठे हुए) दोनों भाइयों को देखा तो उनके नेत्र अपना खजाना पाकर ललचाकर वहीं (श्री रामजी में) जा लगे (स्थिर हो गए)॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* गुरजन लाज समाजु बड़ देखि सीय सकुचानि।
लागि बिलोकन सखिन्ह तन रघुबीरहि उर आनि॥248॥
*भावार्थ:-*परन्तु गुरुजनों की लाज से तथा बहुत बड़े समाज को देखकर सीताजी सकुचा गईं। वे श्री रामचन्द्रजी को हृदय में लाकर सखियों की ओर देखने लगीं॥248॥

*चौपाई :*
* राम रूपु अरु सिय छबि देखें। नर नारिन्ह परिहरीं निमेषें॥
सोचहिं सकल कहत सकुचाहीं। बिधि सन बिनय करहिं मन माहीं॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रूप और सीताजी की छबि देखकर स्त्री-पुरुषों ने पलक मारना छोड़ दिया (सब एकटक उन्हीं को देखने लगे)। सभी अपने मन में सोचते हैं, पर कहते सकुचाते हैं। मन ही मन वे विधाता से विनय करते हैं-॥1॥

* हरु बिधि बेगि जनक जड़ताई। मति हमारि असि देहि सुहाई॥
बिनु बिचार पनु तजि नरनाहू। सीय राम कर करै बिबाहू॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे विधाता! जनक की मूढ़ता को शीघ्र हर लीजिए और हमारी ही ऐसी सुंदर बुद्धि उन्हें दीजिए कि जिससे बिना ही विचार किए राजा अपना प्रण छोड़कर सीताजी का विवाह रामजी से कर दें॥2॥

*जगु भल कहिहि भाव सब काहू। हठ कीन्हें अंतहुँ उर दाहू॥
एहिं लालसाँ मगन सब लोगू। बरु साँवरो जानकी जोगू॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*संसार उन्हें भला कहेगा, क्योंकि यह बात सब किसी को अच्छी लगती है। हठ करने से अंत में भी हृदय जलेगा। सब लोग इसी लालसा में मग्न हो रहे हैं कि जानकीजी के योग्य वर तो यह साँवला ही है॥3॥

----------


## fun.lover

*बंदीजनों द्वारा जनकप्रतिज्ञा की घोषणा राजाओं से धनुष न उठना, जनक की निराशाजनक वाणी* 
* तब बंदीजन जनक बोलाए। बिरिदावली कहत चलि आए॥
कह नृपु जाइ कहहु पन मोरा। चले भाट हियँ हरषु न थोरा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब राजा जनक ने वंदीजनों (भाटों) को बुलाया। वे विरुदावली (वंश की कीर्ति) गाते हुए चले आए। राजा ने कहा- जाकर मेरा प्रण सबसे कहो। भाट चले, उनके हृदय में कम आनंद न था॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* बोले बंदी बचन बर सुनहु सकल महिपाल।
पन बिदेह कर कहहिं हम भुजा उठाइ बिसाल॥249॥
*भावार्थ:-*भाटों ने श्रेष्ठ वचन कहा- हे पृथ्वी की पालना करने वाले सब राजागण! सुनिए। हम अपनी भुजा उठाकर जनकजी का विशाल प्रण कहते हैं-॥249॥

*चौपाई :*
* नृप भुजबल बिधु सिवधनु राहू। गरुअ कठोर बिदित सब काहू॥
रावनु बानु महाभट भारे। देखि सरासन गवँहिं सिधारे॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*राजाओं की भुजाओं का बल चन्द्रमा है, शिवजी का धनुष राहु है, वह भारी है, कठोर है, यह सबको विदित है। बड़े भारी योद्धा रावण और बाणासुर भी इस धनुष को देखकर गौं से (चुपके से) चलते बने (उसे उठाना तो दूर रहा, छूने तक की हिम्मत न हुई)॥1॥

* सोइ पुरारि कोदंडु कठोरा। राज समाज आजु जोइ तोरा॥
त्रिभुवन जय समेत बैदेही। बिनहिं बिचार बरइ हठि तेही॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*उसी शिवजी के कठोर धनुष को आज इस राज समाज में जो भी तोड़ेगा, तीनों लोकों की विजय के साथ ही उसको जानकीजी बिना किसी विचार के हठपूर्वक वरण करेंगी॥2॥

* सुनि पन सकल भूप अभिलाषे। भटमानी अतिसय मन माखे॥
परिकर बाँधि उठे अकुलाई। चले इष्ट देवन्ह सिर नाई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*प्रण सुनकर सब राजा ललचा उठे। जो वीरता के अभिमानी थे, वे मन में बहुत ही तमतमाए। कमर कसकर अकुलाकर उठे और अपने इष्टदेवों को सिर नवाकर चले॥3॥

* तमकि ताकि तकि सिवधनु धरहीं। उठइ न कोटि भाँति बलु करहीं॥
जिन्ह के कछु बिचारु मन माहीं। चाप समीप महीप न जाहीं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*वे तमककर (बड़े ताव से) शिवजी के धनुष की ओर देखते हैं और फिर निगाह जमाकर उसे पकड़ते हैं, करोड़ों भाँति से जोर लगाते हैं, पर वह उठता ही नहीं। जिन राजाओं के मन में कुछ विवेक है, वे तो धनुष के पास ही नहीं जाते॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* तमकि धरहिं धनु मूढ़ नृप उठइ न चलहिं लजाइ॥
मनहुँ पाइ भट बाहुबलु अधिकु अधिकु गरुआइ॥250॥
*भावार्थ:-*वे मूर्ख राजा तमककर (किटकिटाकर) धनुष को पकड़ते हैं, परन्तु जब नहीं उठता तो लजाकर चले जाते हैं, मानो वीरों की भुजाओं का बल पाकर वह धनुष अधिक-अधिक भारी होता जाता है॥250॥

*चौपाई :*
* भूप सहस दस एकहि बारा। लगे उठावन टरइ न टारा॥
डगइ न संभु सरासनु कैसें। कामी बचन सती मनु जैसें॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब दस हजार राजा एक ही बार धनुष को उठाने लगे, तो भी वह उनके टाले नहीं टलता। शिवजी का वह धनुष कैसे नहीं डिगता था, जैसे कामी पुरुष के वचनों से सती का मन (कभी) चलायमान नहीं होता॥1॥

* सब नृप भए जोगु उपहासी। जैसें बिनु बिराग संन्यासी॥
कीरति बिजय बीरता भारी। चले चाप कर बरबस हारी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सब राजा उपहास के योग्य हो गए, जैसे वैराग्य के बिना संन्यासी उपहास के योग्य हो जाता है। कीर्ति, विजय, बड़ी वीरता- इन सबको वे धनुष के हाथों बरबस हारकर चले गए॥2॥

* श्रीहत भए हारि हियँ राजा। बैठे निज निज जाइ समाजा॥
नृपन्ह बिलोकि जनकु अकुलाने। बोले बचन रोष जनु साने॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*राजा लोग हृदय से हारकर श्रीहीन (हतप्रभ) हो गए और अपने-अपने समाज में जा बैठे। राजाओं को (असफल) देखकर जनक अकुला उठे और ऐसे वचन बोले जो मानो क्रोध में सने हुए थे॥3॥

* दीप दीप के भूपति नाना। आए सुनिहम जो पनु ठाना॥
देव दनुज धरि मनुज सरीरा। बिपुल बीर आए रनधीरा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*मैंने जो प्रण ठाना था, उसे सुनकर द्वीप-द्वीप के अनेकों राजा आए। देवता और दैत्य भी मनुष्य का शरीर धारण करके आए तथा और भी बहुत से रणधीर वीर आए॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* कुअँरि मनोहर बिजय बड़ि कीरतिअति कमनीय।
पावनिहार बिरंचि जनु रचेउ न धनु दमनीय॥251॥
*भावार्थ:-*परन्तु धनुष को तोड़कर मनोहर कन्या, बड़ी विजय और अत्यन्त सुंदर कीर्ति को पाने वाला मानो ब्रह्मा ने किसी को रचा ही नहीं॥251॥

*चौपाई :*
* कहहु काहि यहु लाभु न भावा। काहुँ न संकर चाप चढ़ावा॥
रहउ चढ़ाउब तोरब भाई। तिलु भरि भूमि न सके छड़ाई॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*कहिए, यह लाभ किसको अच्छा नहीं लगता, परन्तु किसी ने भी शंकरजी का धनुष नहीं चढ़ाया। अरे भाई! चढ़ाना और तोड़ना तो दूर रहा, कोई तिल भर भूमि भी छुड़ा न सका॥1॥

* अब जनि कोउ भाखे भट मानी। बीर बिहीन मही मैं जानी॥
तजहु आस निज निज गृह जाहू। लिखा न बिधि बैदेहि बिबाहू॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*अब कोई वीरता का अभिमानी नाराज न हो। मैंने जान लिया, पृथ्वी वीरों से खाली हो गई। अब आशा छोड़कर अपने-अपने घर जाओ, ब्रह्मा ने सीता का विवाह लिखा ही नहीं॥2॥

* सुकृतु जाइ जौं पनु परिहरऊँ। कुअँरि कुआँरि रहउ का करऊँ॥
जौं जनतेउँ बिनु भट भुबि भाई। तौ पनु करि होतेउँ न हँसाई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*यदि प्रण छोड़ता हूँ, तो पुण्य जाता है, इसलिए क्या करूँ, कन्या कुँआरी ही रहे। यदि मैं जानता कि पृथ्वी वीरों से शून्य है, तो प्रण करके उपहास का पात्र न बनता॥3॥

----------


## fun.lover

*श्री लक्ष्मणजी का क्रोध* 
* जनक बचन सुनि सब नर नारी। देखि जानकिहि भए दुखारी॥
माखे लखनु कुटिल भइँ भौंहें। रदपट फरकत नयन रिसौंहें॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*जनक के वचन सुनकर सभी स्त्री-पुरुष जानकीजी की ओर देखकर दुःखी हुए, परन्तु लक्ष्मणजी तमतमा उठे, उनकी भौंहें टेढ़ी हो गईं, होठ फड़कने लगे और नेत्र क्रोध से लाल हो गए॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* कहि न सकत रघुबीर डर लगे बचन जनु बान।
नाइ राम पद कमल सिरु बोले गिरा प्रमान॥252॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुवीरजी के डर से कुछ कह तो सकते नहीं, पर जनक के वचन उन्हें बाण से लगे। (जब न रह सके तब) श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरण कमलों में सिर नवाकर वे यथार्थ वचन बोले-॥252॥

*चौपाई :*
* रघुबंसिन्ह महुँ जहँ कोउ होई। तेहिं समाज अस कहइ न कोई॥
कही जनक जसि अनुचित बानी। बिद्यमान रघुकुल मनि जानी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*रघुवंशियों में कोई भी जहाँ होता है, उस समाज में ऐसे वचन कोई नहीं कहता, जैसे अनुचित वचन रघुकुल शिरोमणि श्री रामजी को उपस्थित जानते हुए भी जनकजी ने कहे हैं॥1॥

* सुनहु भानुकुल पंकज भानू। कहउँ सुभाउ न कछु अभिमानू॥
जौं तुम्हारि अनुसासन पावौं। कंदुक इव ब्रह्मांड उठावौं॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे सूर्य कुल रूपी कमल के सूर्य! सुनिए, मैं स्वभाव ही से कहता हूँ, कुछ अभिमान करके नहीं, यदि आपकी आज्ञा पाऊँ, तो मैं ब्रह्माण्ड को गेंद की तरह उठा लूँ॥2॥

*काचे घट जिमि डारौं फोरी। सकउँ मेरु मूलक जिमि तोरी॥
तव प्रताप महिमा भगवाना। को बापुरो पिनाक पुराना॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*और उसे कच्चे घड़े की तरह फोड़ डालूँ। मैं सुमेरु पर्वत को मूली की तरह तोड़ सकता हूँ, हे भगवन्*! आपके प्रताप की महिमा से यह बेचारा पुराना धनुष तो कौन चीज है॥3॥

* नाथ जानि अस आयसु होऊ। कौतुकु करौं बिलोकिअ सोऊ॥
कमल नाल जिमि चाप चढ़ावौं। जोजन सत प्रमान लै धावौं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*ऐसा जानकर हे नाथ! आज्ञा हो तो कुछ खेल करूँ, उसे भी देखिए। धनुष को कमल की डंडी की तरह चढ़ाकर उसे सौ योजन तक दौड़ा लिए चला जाऊँ॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* तोरौं छत्रक दंड जिमि तव प्रताप बल नाथ।
जौं न करौं प्रभु पद सपथ कर न धरौं धनु भाथ॥253॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आपके प्रताप के बल से धनुष को कुकुरमुत्ते (बरसाती छत्ते) की तरह तोड़ दूँ। यदि ऐसा न करूँ तो प्रभु के चरणों की शपथ है, फिर मैं धनुष और तरकस को कभी हाथ में भी न लूँगा॥253॥

*चौपाई :*
* लखन सकोप बचन जे बोले। डगमगानि महि दिग्गज डोले॥
सकल लोग सब भूप डेराने। सिय हियँ हरषु जनकु सकुचाने॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*ज्यों ही लक्ष्मणजी क्रोध भरे वचन बोले कि पृथ्वी डगमगा उठी और दिशाओं के हाथी काँप गए। सभी लोग और सब राजा डर गए। सीताजी के हृदय में हर्ष हुआ और जनकजी सकुचा गए॥1॥

* गुर रघुपति सब मुनि मन माहीं। मुदित भए पुनि पुनि पुलकाहीं॥
सयनहिं रघुपति लखनु नेवारे। प्रेम समेत निकट बैठारे॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*गुरु विश्वामित्रजी, श्री रघुनाथजी और सब मुनि मन में प्रसन्न हुए और बार-बार पुलकित होने लगे। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने इशारे से लक्ष्मण को मना किया और प्रेम सहित अपने पास बैठा लिया॥2॥

* बिस्वामित्र समय सुभ जानी। बोले अति सनेहमय बानी॥
उठहु राम भंजहु भवचापा। मेटहु तात जनक परितापा॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*विश्वामित्रजी शुभ समय जानकर अत्यन्त प्रेमभरी वाणी बोले- हे राम! उठो, शिवजी का धनुष तोड़ो और हे तात! जनक का संताप मिटाओ॥3॥

* सुनि गुरु बचन चरन सिरु नावा। हरषु बिषादु न कछु उर आवा॥
ठाढ़े भए उठि सहज सुभाएँ। ठवनि जुबा मृगराजु लजाएँ॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*गुरु के वचन सुनकर श्री रामजी ने चरणों में सिर नवाया। उनके मन में न हर्ष हुआ, न विषाद और वे अपनी ऐंड़ (खड़े होने की शान) से जवान सिंह को भी लजाते हुए सहज स्वभाव से ही उठ खड़े हुए ॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* उदित उदयगिरि मंच पर रघुबर बालपतंग।
बिकसे संत सरोज सब हरषे लोचन भृंग॥254॥
*भावार्थ:-*मंच रूपी उदयाचल पर रघुनाथजी रूपी बाल सूर्य के उदय होते ही सब संत रूपी कमल खिल उठे और नेत्र रूपी भौंरे हर्षित हो गए॥254॥

*चौपाई :*
* नृपन्ह केरि आसा निसि नासी। बचन नखत अवली न प्रकासी॥
मानी महिप कुमुद सकुचाने। कपटी भूप उलूक लुकाने॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*राजाओं की आशा रूपी रात्रि नष्ट हो गई। उनके वचन रूपी तारों के समूह का चमकना बंद हो गया। (वे मौन हो गए)। अभिमानी राजा रूपी कुमुद संकुचित हो गए और कपटी राजा रूपी उल्लू छिप गए॥1॥

* भए बिसोक कोक मुनि देवा। बरिसहिं सुमन जनावहिं सेवा॥
गुर पद बंदि सहित अनुरागा। राम मुनिन्हसन आयसु मागा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*मुनि और देवता रूपी चकवे शोकरहित हो गए। वे फूल बरसाकर अपनी सेवा प्रकट कर रहे हैं। प्रेम सहित गुरु के चरणों की वंदना करके श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने मुनियों से आज्ञा माँगी॥2॥

* सहजहिं चले सकल जग स्वामी। मत्त मंजु बर कुंजर गामी॥
चलत राम सब पुर नर नारी। पुलक पूरि तन भए सुखारी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*समस्त जगत के स्वामी श्री रामजी सुंदर मतवाले श्रेष्ठ हाथी की सी चाल से स्वाभाविक ही चले। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चलते ही नगर भर के सब स्त्री-पुरुष सुखी हो गए और उनके शरीर रोमांच से भर गए॥3॥

* बंदि पितर सुर सुकृत सँभारे। जौं कछु पुन्य प्रभाउ हमारे॥
तौ सिवधनु मृनाल की नाईं। तोरहुँ रामु गनेस गोसाईं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने पितर और देवताओं की वंदना करके अपने पुण्यों का स्मरण किया। यदि हमारे पुण्यों का कुछ भी प्रभाव हो, तो हे गणेश गोसाईं! रामचन्द्रजी शिवजी के धनुष को कमल की डंडी की भाँति तोड़ डालें॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* रामहि प्रेम समेत लखि सखिन्ह समीप बोलाइ।
सीता मातु सनेह बस बचन कहइ बिलखाइ॥255॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी को (वात्सल्य) प्रेम के साथ देखकर और सखियों को समीप बुलाकर सीताजी की माता स्नेहवश बिलखकर (विलाप करती हुई सी) ये वचन बोलीं-॥255॥

*चौपाई :*
* सखि सब कौतुक देख निहारे। जेउ कहावत हितू हमारे॥
कोउ न बुझाइ कहइ गुर पाहीं। ए बालक असि हठ भलि नाहीं॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे सखी! ये जो हमारे हितू कहलाते हैं, वे भी सब तमाशा देखने वाले हैं। कोई भी (इनके) गुरु विश्वामित्रजी को समझाकर नहीं कहता कि ये (रामजी) बालक हैं, इनके लिए ऐसा हठ अच्छा नहीं। (जो धनुष रावण और बाण- जैसे जगद्विजयी वीरों के हिलाए न हिल सका, उसे तोड़ने के लिए मुनि विश्वामित्रजी का रामजी को आज्ञा देना और रामजी का उसे तोड़ने के लिए चल देना रानी को हठ जान पड़ा, इसलिए वे कहने लगीं कि गुरु विश्वामित्रजी को कोई समझाता भी नहीं)॥1॥

* रावन बान छुआ नहिं चापा। हारे सकल भूप करि दापा॥
सो धनु राजकुअँर कर देहीं। बाल मराल कि मंदर लेहीं॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*रावण और बाणासुर ने जिस धनुष को छुआ तक नहीं और सब राजा घमंड करके हार गए, वही धनुष इस सुकुमार राजकुमार के हाथ में दे रहे हैं। हंस के बच्चे भी कहीं मंदराचल पहाड़ उठा सकते हैं?॥2॥

* भूप सयानप सकल सिरानी। सखि बिधि गति कछु जाति न जानी॥
बोली चतुर सखी मृदु बानी। तेजवंत लघु गनिअ न रानी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*(और तो कोई समझाकर कहे या नहीं, राजा तो बड़े समझदार और ज्ञानी हैं, उन्हें तो गुरु को समझाने की चेष्टा करनी चाहिए थी, परन्तु मालूम होता है-) राजा का भी सारा सयानापन समाप्त हो गया। हे सखी! विधाता की गति कुछ जानने में नहीं आती (यों कहकर रानी चुप हो रहीं)। तब एक चतुर (रामजी के महत्व को जानने वाली) सखी कोमल वाणी से बोली- हे रानी! तेजवान को (देखने में छोटा होने पर भी) छोटा नहीं गिनना चाहिए॥3॥

* कहँ कुंभज कहँ सिंधु अपारा। सोषेउ सुजसु सकल संसारा॥
रबि मंडल देखत लघु लागा। उदयँ तासु तिभुवन तम भागा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*कहाँ घड़े से उत्पन्न होने वाले (छोटे से) मुनि अगस्त्य और कहाँ समुद्र? किन्तु उन्होंने उसे सोख लिया, जिसका सुयश सारे संसार में छाया हुआ है। सूर्यमंडल देखने में छोटा लगता है, पर उसके उदय होते ही तीनों लोकों का अंधकार भाग जाता है॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* मंत्र परम लघु जासु बस बिधि हरि हर सुर सर्ब।
महामत्त गजराज कहुँ बस कर अंकुस खर्ब॥256॥
*भावार्थ:-*जिसके वश में ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, शिव और सभी देवता हैं, वह मंत्र अत्यन्त छोटा होता है। महान मतवाले गजराज को छोटा सा अंकुश वश में कर लेता है॥256॥

*चौपाई :*
* काम कुसुम धनु सायक लीन्हे। सकल भुवन अपनें बस कीन्हे॥
देबि तजिअ संसउ अस जानी। भंजब धनुषु राम सुनु रानी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*कामदेव ने फूलों का ही धनुष-बाण लेकर समस्त लोकों को अपने वश में कर रखा है। हे देवी! ऐसा जानकर संदेह त्याग दीजिए। हे रानी! सुनिए, रामचन्द्रजी धनुष को अवश्य ही तोड़ेंगे॥1॥

----------


## fun.lover

* सखी बचन सुनि भै परतीती। मिटा बिषादु बढ़ी अति प्रीती॥
तब रामहि बिलोकि बैदेही। सभय हृदयँ बिनवति जेहि तेही॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सखी के वचन सुनकर रानी को (श्री रामजी के सामर्थ्य के संबंध में) विश्वास हो गया। उनकी उदासी मिट गई और श्री रामजी के प्रति उनका प्रेम अत्यन्त बढ़ गया। उस समय श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर सीताजी भयभीत हृदय से जिस-तिस (देवता) से विनती कर रही हैं॥2॥

* मनहीं मन मनाव अकुलानी। होहु प्रसन्न महेस भवानी॥
करहु सफल आपनि सेवकाई। करि हितु हरहु चाप गरुआई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*वे व्याकुल होकर मन ही मन मना रही हैं- हे महेश-भवानी! मुझ पर प्रसन्न होइए, मैंने आपकी जो सेवा की है, उसे सुफल कीजिए और मुझ पर स्नेह करके धनुष के भारीपन को हर लीजिए॥3॥

* गननायक बरदायक देवा। आजु लगें कीन्हिउँ तुअ सेवा॥
बार बार बिनती सुनि मोरी। करहु चाप गुरुता अति थोरी॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-* हे गणों के नायक, वर देने वाले देवता गणेशजी! मैंने आज ही के लिए तुम्हारी सेवा की थी। बार-बार मेरी विनती सुनकर धनुष का भारीपन बहुत ही कम कर दीजिए॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* देखि देखि रघुबीर तन सुर मनाव धरि धीर।
भरे बिलोचन प्रेम जल पुलकावली सरीर॥257॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी की ओर देख-देखकर सीताजी धीरज धरकर देवताओं को मना रही हैं। उनके नेत्रों में प्रेम के आँसू भरे हैं और शरीर में रोमांच हो रहा है॥257॥

*चौपाई :*
* नीकें निरखि नयन भरि सोभा। पितु पनु सुमिरि बहुरि मनु छोभा॥
अहह तात दारुनि हठ ठानी। समुझत नहिं कछु लाभु न हानी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*अच्छी तरह नेत्र भरकर श्री रामजी की शोभा देखकर, फिर पिता के प्रण का स्मरण करके सीताजी का मन क्षुब्ध हो उठा। (वे मन ही मन कहने लगीं-) अहो! पिताजी ने बड़ा ही कठिन हठ ठाना है, वे लाभ-हानि कुछ भी नहीं समझ रहे हैं॥1॥

* सचिव सभय सिख देइ न कोई। बुध समाज बड़ अनुचित होई॥
कहँ धनु कुलिसहु चाहि कठोरा। कहँ स्यामल मृदुगात किसोरा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*मंत्री डर रहे हैं, इसलिए कोई उन्हें सीख भी नहीं देता, पंडितों की सभा में यह बड़ा अनुचित हो रहा है। कहाँ तो वज्र से भी बढ़कर कठोर धनुष और कहाँ ये कोमल शरीर किशोर श्यामसुंदर!॥2॥

* बिधि केहि भाँति धरौं उर धीरा। सिरस सुमन कन बेधिअ हीरा॥
सकल सभा कै मति भै भोरी। अब मोहि संभुचाप गति तोरी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे विधाता! मैं हृदय में किस तरह धीरज धरूँ, सिरस के फूल के कण से कहीं हीरा छेदा जाता है। सारी सभा की बुद्धि भोली (बावली) हो गई है, अतः हे शिवजी के धनुष! अब तो मुझे तुम्हारा ही आसरा है॥3॥

* निज जड़ता लोगन्ह पर डारी। होहि हरुअ रघुपतिहि निहारी॥
अति परिताप सीय मन माहीं। लव निमेष जुग सय सम जाहीं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*तुम अपनी जड़ता लोगों पर डालकर, श्री रघुनाथजी (के सुकुमार शरीर) को देखकर (उतने ही) हल्के हो जाओ। इस प्रकार सीताजी के मन में बड़ा ही संताप हो रहा है। निमेष का एक लव (अंश) भी सौ युगों के समान बीत रहा है॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* प्रभुहि चितइ पुनि चितव महि राजत लोचन लोल।
खेलत मनसिज मीन जुग जनु बिधु मंडल डोल॥258॥
*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर फिर पृथ्वी की ओर देखती हुई सीताजी के चंचल नेत्र इस प्रकार शोभित हो रहे हैं, मानो चन्द्रमंडल रूपी डोल में कामदेव की दो मछलियाँ खेल रही हों॥258॥

*चौपाई :*
* गिरा अलिनि मुख पंकज रोकी। प्रगट न लाज निसा अवलोकी॥
लोचन जलु रह लोचन कोना। जैसें परम कृपन कर सोना॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी की वाणी रूपी भ्रमरी को उनके मुख रूपी कमल ने रोक रखा है। लाज रूपी रात्रि को देखकर वह प्रकट नहीं हो रही है। नेत्रों का जल नेत्रों के कोने (कोये) में ही रह जाता है। जैसे बड़े भारी कंजूस का सोना कोने में ही गड़ा रह जाता है॥1॥

* सकुची ब्याकुलता बड़ि जानी। धरि धींरजु प्रतीति उर आनी॥
तन मन बचन मोर पनु साचा। रघुपति पद सरोज चितु राचा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*अपनी बढ़ी हुई व्याकुलता जानकर सीताजी सकुचा गईं और धीरज धरकर हृदय में विश्वास ले आईं कि यदि तन, मन और वचन से मेरा प्रण सच्चा है और श्री रघुनाथजी के चरण कमलों में मेरा चित्त वास्तव में अनुरक्त है,॥2॥

* तौ भगवानु सकल उर बासी। करिहि मोहि रघुबर कै दासी॥
जेहि कें जेहि पर सत्य सनेहू। सो तेहि मिलइ न कछु संदेहू॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*तो सबके हृदय में निवास करने वाले भगवान मुझे रघुश्रेष्ठ श्री रामचन्द्रजी की दासी अवश्य बनाएँगे। जिसका जिस पर सच्चा स्नेह होता है, वह उसे मिलता ही है, इसमें कुछ भी संदेह नहीं है॥3॥

* प्रभु तन चितइ प्रेम तन ठाना। कृपानिधान राम सबु जाना॥
सियहि बिलोकि तकेउ धनु कैसें। चितव गरुरु लघु ब्यालहि जैसें॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु की ओर देखकर सीताजी ने शरीर के द्वारा प्रेम ठान लिया (अर्थात्* यह निश्चय कर लिया कि यह शरीर इन्हीं का होकर रहेगा या रहेगा ही नहीं) कृपानिधान श्री रामजी सब जान गए। उन्होंने सीताजी को देखकर धनुष की ओर कैसे ताका, जैसे गरुड़जी छोटे से साँप की ओर देखते हैं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* लखन लखेउ रघुबंसमनि ताकेउ हर कोदंडु।
पुलकि गात बोले बचन चरन चापि ब्रह्मांडु॥259॥
*भावार्थ:-*इधर जब लक्ष्मणजी ने देखा कि रघुकुल मणि श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने शिवजी के धनुष की ओर ताका है, तो वे शरीर से पुलकित हो ब्रह्माण्ड को चरणों से दबाकर निम्नलिखित वचन बोले-॥259॥

*चौपाई :*
*दिसिकुंजरहु कमठ अहि कोला। धरहु धरनि धरि धीर न डोला॥
रामु चहहिं संकर धनु तोरा। होहु सजग सुनि आयसु मोरा॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे दिग्गजो! हे कच्छप! हे शेष! हे वाराह! धीरज धरकर पृथ्वी को थामे रहो, जिससे यह हिलने न पावे। श्री रामचन्द्रजी शिवजी के धनुष को तोड़ना चाहते हैं। मेरी आज्ञा सुनकर सब सावधान हो जाओ॥1॥

* चाप समीप रामु जब आए। नर नारिन्ह सुर सुकृत मनाए॥
सब कर संसउ अरु अग्यानू। मंद महीपन्ह कर अभिमानू॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी जब धनुष के समीप आए, तब सब स्त्री-पुरुषों ने देवताओं और पुण्यों को मनाया। सबका संदेह और अज्ञान, नीच राजाओं का अभिमान,॥2॥

* भृगुपति केरि गरब गरुआई। सुर मुनिबरन्ह केरि कदराई॥
सिय कर सोचु जनक पछितावा। रानिन्ह कर दारुन दुख दावा॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*परशुरामजी के गर्व की गुरुता, देवता और श्रेष्ठ मुनियों की कातरता (भय), सीताजी का सोच, जनक का पश्चाताप और रानियों के दारुण दुःख का दावानल,॥3॥

* संभुचाप बड़ बोहितु पाई। चढ़े जाइ सब संगु बनाई॥
राम बाहुबल सिंधु अपारू। चहत पारु नहिं कोउ कड़हारू॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*ये सब शिवजी के धनुष रूपी बड़े जहाज को पाकर, समाज बनाकर उस पर जा चढ़े। ये श्री रामचन्द्रजी की भुजाओं के बल रूपी अपार समुद्र के पार जाना चाहते हैं, परन्तु कोई केवट नहीं है॥4॥

----------


## fun.lover

*धनुषभंग* 
*दोहा :*
* राम बिलोके लोग सब चित्र लिखे से देखि।
चितई सीय कृपायतन जानी बिकल बिसेषि॥260॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने सब लोगों की ओर देखा और उन्हें चित्र में लिखे हुए से देखकर फिर कृपाधाम श्री रामजी ने सीताजी की ओर देखा और उन्हें विशेष व्याकुल जाना॥260॥

*चौपाई :*
* देखी बिपुल बिकल बैदेही। निमिष बिहात कलप सम तेही।
तृषित बारि बिनु जो तनु त्यागा। मुएँ करइ का सुधा तड़ागा॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने जानकीजी को बहुत ही विकल देखा। उनका एक-एक क्षण कल्प के समान बीत रहा था। यदि प्यासा आदमी पानी के बिना शरीर छोड़ दे, तो उसके मर जाने पर अमृत का तालाब भी क्या करेगा?॥1॥

* का बरषा सब कृषी सुखानें। समय चुकें पुनि का पछितानें॥
अस जियँ जानि जानकी देखी। प्रभु पुलके लखि प्रीति बिसेषी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सारी खेती के सूख जाने पर वर्षा किस काम की? समय बीत जाने पर फिर पछताने से क्या लाभ? जी में ऐसा समझकर श्री रामजी ने जानकीजी की ओर देखा और उनका विशेष प्रेम लखकर वे पुलकित हो गए॥2॥

* गुरहि प्रनामु मनहिं मन कीन्हा। अति लाघवँ उठाइ धनु लीन्हा॥
दमकेउ दामिनि जिमि जब लयऊ। पुनि नभ धनु मंडल सम भयऊ॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*मन ही मन उन्होंने गुरु को प्रणाम किया और बड़ी फुर्ती से धनुष को उठा लिया। जब उसे (हाथ में) लिया, तब वह धनुष बिजली की तरह चमका और फिर आकाश में मंडल जैसा (मंडलाकार) हो गया॥3॥

* लेत चढ़ावत खैंचत गाढ़ें। काहुँ न लखा देख सबु ठाढ़ें॥
तेहि छन राम मध्य धनु तोरा। भरे भुवन धुनि घोर कठोरा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*लेते, चढ़ाते और जोर से खींचते हुए किसी ने नहीं लखा (अर्थात ये तीनों काम इतनी फुर्ती से हुए कि धनुष को कब उठाया, कब चढ़ाया और कब खींचा, इसका किसी को पता नहीं लगा), सबने श्री रामजी को (धनुष खींचे) खड़े देखा। उसी क्षण श्री रामजी ने धनुष को बीच से तोड़ डाला। भयंकर कठोर ध्वनि से (सब) लोक भर गए॥4॥

*छन्द :*
* भे भुवन घोर कठोर रव रबि बाजि तजि मारगु चले।
चिक्करहिं दिग्गज डोल महि अहि कोल कूरुम कलमले॥ 
सुर असुर मुनि कर कान दीन्हें सकल बिकल बिचारहीं।
कोदंड खंडेउ राम तुलसी जयति बचन उचारहीं॥
*भावार्थ:-*घोर, कठोर शब्द से (सब) लोक भर गए, सूर्य के घोड़े मार्ग छोड़कर चलने लगे। दिग्गज चिग्घाड़ने लगे, धरती डोलने लगी, शेष, वाराह और कच्छप कलमला उठे। देवता, राक्षस और मुनि कानों पर हाथ रखकर सब व्याकुल होकर विचारने लगे। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं (जब सब को निश्चय हो गया कि) श्री रामजी ने धनुष को तोड़ डाला, तब सब 'श्री रामचन्द्र की जय' बोलने लगे।

*सोरठा :*
* संकर चापु जहाजु सागरु रघुबर बाहुबलु।
बूड़ सो सकल समाजु चढ़ा जो प्रथमहिं मोह बस॥261॥
*भावार्थ:-*शिवजी का धनुष जहाज है और श्री रामचन्द्रजी की भुजाओं का बल समुद्र है। (धनुष टूटने से) वह सारा समाज डूब गया, जो मोहवश पहले इस जहाज पर चढ़ा था। (जिसका वर्णन ऊपर आया है।)॥261॥

*चौपाई :*
* प्रभु दोउ चापखंड महि डारे। देखि लोग सब भए सुखारे॥
कौसिकरूप पयोनिधि पावन। प्रेम बारि अवगाहु सुहावन॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*प्रभु ने धनुष के दोनों टुकड़े पृथ्वी पर डाल दिए। यह देखकर सब लोग सुखी हुए। विश्वामित्र रूपी पवित्र समुद्र में, जिसमें प्रेम रूपी सुंदर अथाह जल भरा है,॥1॥

* रामरूप राकेसु निहारी। बढ़त बीचि पुलकावलि भारी॥
बाजे नभ गहगहे निसाना। देवबधू नाचहिं करि गाना॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*राम रूपी पूर्णचन्द्र को देखकर पुलकावली रूपी भारी लहरें बढ़ने लगीं। आकाश में बड़े जोर से नगाड़े बजने लगे और देवांगनाएँ गान करके नाचने लगीं॥2॥

* ब्रह्मादिक सुर सिद्ध मुनीसा। प्रभुहि प्रसंसहिं देहिं असीसा॥
बरिसहिं सुमन रंग बहु माला। गावहिं किंनर गीत रसाला॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्मा आदि देवता, सिद्ध और मुनीश्वर लोग प्रभु की प्रशंसा कर रहे हैं और आशीर्वाद दे रहे हैं। वे रंग-बिरंगे फूल और मालाएँ बरसा रहे हैं। किन्नर लोग रसीले गीत गा रहे हैं॥3॥

* रही भुवन भरि जय जय बानी। धनुषभंग धुनिजात न जानी॥
मुदित कहहिं जहँ तहँ नर नारी। भंजेउ राम संभुधनु भारी॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*सारे ब्रह्माण्ड में जय-जयकार की ध्वनि छा गई, जिसमें धनुष टूटने की ध्वनि जान ही नहीं पड़ती। जहाँ-तहाँ स्त्री-पुरुष प्रसन्न होकर कह रहे हैं कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने शिवजी के भारी धनुष को तोड़ डाला॥4॥

----------


## fun.lover

*जयमाला पहनाना, परशुराम का आगमन व क्रोध* 
*दोहा :*
* बंदी मागध सूतगन बिरुद बदहिं मतिधीर।
करहिं निछावरि लोग सब हय गय धन मनि चीर॥262॥
*भावार्थ:-*धीर बुद्धि वाले, भाट, मागध और सूत लोग विरुदावली (कीर्ति) का बखान कर रहे हैं। सब लोग घोड़े, हाथी, धन, मणि और वस्त्र निछावर कर रहे हैं॥262॥

*चौपाई :*
* झाँझि मृदंग संख सहनाई। भेरि ढोल दुंदुभी सुहाई॥
बाजहिं बहु बाजने सुहाए। जहँ तहँ जुबतिन्ह मंगल गाए॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*झाँझ, मृदंग, शंख, शहनाई, भेरी, ढोल और सुहावने नगाड़े आदि बहुत प्रकार के सुंदर बाजे बज रहे हैं। जहाँ-तहाँ युवतियाँ मंगल गीत गा रही हैं॥1॥

* सखिन्ह सहित हरषी अति रानी। सूखत धान परा जनु पानी॥
जनक लहेउ सुखु सोचु बिहाई। तैरत थकें थाह जनु पाई॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सखियों सहित रानी अत्यन्त हर्षित हुईं, मानो सूखते हुए धान पर पानी पड़ गया हो। जनकजी ने सोच त्याग कर सुख प्राप्त किया। मानो तैरते-तैरते थके हुए पुरुष ने थाह पा ली हो॥2॥

* श्रीहत भए भूप धनु टूटे। जैसें दिवस दीप छबि छूटे॥
सीय सुखहि बरनिअ केहि भाँती। जनु चातकी पाइ जलु स्वाती॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*धनुष टूट जाने पर राजा लोग ऐसे श्रीहीन (निस्तेज) हो गए, जैसे दिन में दीपक की शोभा जाती रहती है। सीताजी का सुख किस प्रकार वर्णन किया जाए, जैसे चातकी स्वाती का जल पा गई हो॥3॥

* रामहि लखनु बिलोकत कैसें। ससिहि चकोर किसोरकु जैसें॥
सतानंद तब आयसु दीन्हा। सीताँ गमनु राम पहिं कीन्हा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी को लक्ष्मणजी किस प्रकार देख रहे हैं, जैसे चन्द्रमा को चकोर का बच्चा देख रहा हो। तब शतानंदजी ने आज्ञा दी और सीताजी ने श्री रामजी के पास गमन किया॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* संग सखीं सुंदर चतुर गावहिं मंगलचार।
गवनी बाल मराल गति सुषमा अंग अपार॥263॥
*भावार्थ:-*साथ में सुंदर चतुर सखियाँ मंगलाचार के गीत गा रही हैं, सीताजी बालहंसिनी की चाल से चलीं। उनके अंगों में अपार शोभा है॥263॥

*चौपाई :*
* सखिन्ह मध्य सिय सोहति कैसें। छबिगन मध्य महाछबि जैसें॥
कर सरोज जयमाल सुहाई। बिस्व बिजय सोभा जेहिं छाई॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*सखियों के बीच में सीताजी कैसी शोभित हो रही हैं, जैसे बहुत सी छवियों के बीच में महाछवि हो। करकमल में सुंदर जयमाला है, जिसमें विश्व विजय की शोभा छाई हुई है॥1॥

* तन सकोचु मन परम उछाहू। गूढ़ प्रेमु लखि परइ न काहू॥
जाइ समीप राम छबि देखी। रहि जनु कुअँरि चित्र अवरेखी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी के शरीर में संकोच है, पर मन में परम उत्साह है। उनका यह गुप्त प्रेम किसी को जान नहीं पड़ रहा है। समीप जाकर, श्री रामजी की शोभा देखकर राजकुमारी सीताजी जैसे चित्र में लिखी सी रह गईं॥2॥

* चतुर सखीं लखि कहा बुझाई। पहिरावहु जयमाल सुहाई॥
सुनत जुगल कर माल उठाई। प्रेम बिबस पहिराइ न जाई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*चतुर सखी ने यह दशा देखकर समझाकर कहा- सुहावनी जयमाला पहनाओ। यह सुनकर सीताजी ने दोनों हाथों से माला उठाई, पर प्रेम में विवश होने से पहनाई नहीं जाती॥3॥

* सोहत जनु जुग जलज सनाला। ससिहि सभीत देत जयमाला॥
गावहिं छबि अवलोकि सहेली। सियँ जयमाल राम उर मेली॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*(उस समय उनके हाथ ऐसे सुशोभित हो रहे हैं) मानो डंडियों सहित दो कमल चन्द्रमा को डरते हुए जयमाला दे रहे हों। इस छवि को देखकर सखियाँ गाने लगीं। तब सीताजी ने श्री रामजी के गले में जयमाला पहना दी॥4॥

*सोरठा :*
* रघुबर उर जयमाल देखि देव बरिसहिं सुमन।
सकुचे सकल भुआल जनु बिलोकि रबि कुमुदगन॥264॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी के हृदय पर जयमाला देखकर देवता फूल बरसाने लगे। समस्त राजागण इस प्रकार सकुचा गए मानो सूर्य को देखकर कुमुदों का समूह सिकुड़ गया हो॥264॥

*चौपाई :*
* पुर अरु ब्योम बाजने बाजे। खल भए मलिन साधु सब राजे॥
सुर किंनर नर नाग मुनीसा। जय जय जय कहि देहिं असीसा॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*नगर और आकाश में बाजे बजने लगे। दुष्ट लोग उदास हो गए और सज्जन लोग सब प्रसन्न हो गए। देवता, किन्नर, मनुष्य, नाग और मुनीश्वर जय-जयकार करके आशीर्वाद दे रहे हैं॥1॥

* नाचहिं गावहिं बिबुध बधूटीं। बार बार कुसुमांजलि छूटीं॥
जहँ तहँ बिप्र बेदधुनि करहीं। बंदी बिरिदावलि उच्चरहीं॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*देवताओं की स्त्रियाँ नाचती-गाती हैं। बार-बार हाथों से पुष्पों की अंजलियाँ छूट रही हैं। जहाँ-तहाँ ब्रह्म वेदध्वनि कर रहे हैं और भाट लोग विरुदावली (कुलकीर्ति) बखान रहे हैं॥2॥

* महिं पाताल नाक जसु ब्यापा। राम बरी सिय भंजेउ चापा॥
करहिं आरती पुर नर नारी। देहिं निछावरि बित्त बिसारी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*पृथ्वी, पाताल और स्वर्ग तीनों लोकों में यश फैल गया कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने धनुष तोड़ दिया और सीताजी को वरण कर लिया। नगर के नर-नारी आरती कर रहे हैं और अपनी पूँजी (हैसियत) को भुलाकर (सामर्थ्य से बहुत अधिक) निछावर कर रहे हैं॥3॥

* सोहति सीय राम कै जोरी। छबि सिंगारु मनहुँ एक ठोरी॥
सखीं कहहिं प्रभु पद गहु सीता। करति न चरन परस अति भीता॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री सीता-रामजी की जोड़ी ऐसी सुशोभित हो रही है मानो सुंदरता और श्रृंगार रस एकत्र हो गए हों। सखियाँ कह रही हैं- सीते! स्वामी के चरण छुओ, किन्तु सीताजी अत्यन्त भयभीत हुई उनके चरण नहीं छूतीं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* गौतम तिय गति सुरति करि नहिं परसति पग पानि।
मन बिहसे रघुबंसमनि प्रीति अलौकिक जानि॥265॥
*भावार्थ:-*गौतमजी की स्त्री अहल्या की गति का स्मरण करके सीताजी श्री रामजी के चरणों को हाथों से स्पर्श नहीं कर रही हैं। सीताजी की अलौकिक प्रीति जानकर रघुकुल मणि श्री रामचन्द्रजी मन में हँसे॥265॥

*चौपाई :*
* तब सिय देखि भूप अभिलाषे। कूर कपूत मूढ़ मन माखे॥
उठि उठि पहिरि सनाह अभागे। जहँ तहँ गाल बजावन लागे॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*उस समय सीताजी को देखकर कुछ राजा लोग ललचा उठे। वे दुष्ट, कुपूत और मूढ़ राजा मन में बहुत तमतमाए। वे अभागे उठ-उठकर, कवच पहनकर, जहाँ-तहाँ गाल बजाने लगे॥1॥

* लेहु छड़ाइ सीय कह कोऊ। धरि बाँधहु नृप बालक दोऊ॥
तोरें धनुषु चाड़ नहिं सरई। जीवत हमहि कुअँरि को बरई॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*कोई कहते हैं, सीता को छीन लो और दोनों राजकुमारों को पकड़कर बाँध लो। धनुष तोड़ने से ही चाह नहीं सरेगी (पूरी होगी)। हमारे जीते-जी राजकुमारी को कौन ब्याह सकता है?॥2॥

* जौं बिदेहु कछु करै सहाई। जीतहु समर सहित दोउ भाई॥
साधु भूप बोले सुनि बानी। राजसमाजहि लाज लजानी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*यदि जनक कुछ सहायता करें, तो युद्ध में दोनों भाइयों सहित उसे भी जीत लो। ये वचन सुनकर साधु राजा बोले- इस (निर्लज्ज) राज समाज को देखकर तो लाज भी लजा गई॥3॥

* बलु प्रतापु बीरता बड़ाई। नाक पिनाकहि संग सिधाई॥
सोइ सूरता कि अब कहुँ पाई। असि बुधि तौ बिधि मुँह मसि लाई॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*अरे! तुम्हारा बल, प्रताप, वीरता, बड़ाई और नाक (प्रतिष्ठा) तो धनुष के साथ ही चली गई। वही वीरता थी कि अब कहीं से मिली है? ऐसी दुष्ट बुद्धि है, तभी तो विधाता ने तुम्हारे मुखों पर कालिख लगा दी॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* देखहु रामहि नयन भरि तजि इरिषा मदु कोहु।।
लखन रोषु पावकु प्रबल जानि सलभ जनि होहु॥266॥
*भावार्थ:-*ईर्षा, घमंड और क्रोध छोड़कर नेत्र भरकर श्री रामजी (की छबि) को देख लो। लक्ष्मण के क्रोध को प्रबल अग्नि जानकर उसमें पतंगे मत बनो॥266॥

*चौपाई :*
*बैनतेय बलि जिमि चह कागू। जिमि ससु चहै नाग अरि भागू॥
जिमि चह कुसल अकारन कोही। सब संपदा चहै सिवद्रोही॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*जैसे गरुड़ का भाग कौआ चाहे, सिंह का भाग खरगोश चाहे, बिना कारण ही क्रोध करने वाला अपनी कुशल चाहे, शिवजी से विरोध करने वाला सब प्रकार की सम्पत्ति चाहे,॥1॥

* लोभी लोलुप कल कीरति चहई। अकलंकता कि कामी लहई॥
हरि पद बिमुख परम गति चाहा। तस तुम्हार लालचु नरनाहा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*लोभी-लालची सुंदर कीर्ति चाहे, कामी मनुष्य निष्कलंकता (चाहे तो) क्या पा सकता है? और जैसे श्री हरि के चरणों से विमुख मनुष्य परमगति (मोक्ष) चाहे, हे राजाओं! सीता के लिए तुम्हारा लालच भी वैसा ही व्यर्थ है॥2॥

* कोलाहलु सुनि सीय सकानी। सखीं लवाइ गईं जहँ रानी॥
रामु सुभायँ चले गुरु पाहीं। सिय सनेहु बरनत मन माहीं॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*कोलाहल सुनकर सीताजी शंकित हो गईं। तब सखियाँ उन्हें वहाँ ले गईं, जहाँ रानी (सीताजी की माता) थीं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी मन में सीताजी के प्रेम का बखान करते हुए स्वाभाविक चाल से गुरुजी के पास चले॥3॥

*रानिन्ह सहित सोच बस सीया। अब धौं बिधिहि काह करनीया॥
भूप बचन सुनि इत उत तकहीं। लखनु राम डर बोलि न सकहीं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*रानियों सहित सीताजी (दुष्ट राजाओं के दुर्वचन सुनकर) सोच के वश हैं कि न जाने विधाता अब क्या करने वाले हैं। राजाओं के वचन सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी इधर-उधर ताकते हैं, किन्तु श्री रामचन्द्रजी के डर से कुछ बोल नहीं सकते॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* अरुन नयन भृकुटी कुटिल चितवत नृपन्ह सकोप।
मनहुँ मत्त गजगन निरखि सिंघकिसोरहि चोप॥267॥
*भावार्थ:-* उनके नेत्र लाल और भौंहें टेढ़ी हो गईं और वे क्रोध से राजाओं की ओर देखने लगे, मानो मतवाले हाथियों का झुंड देखकर सिंह के बच्चे को जोश आ गया हो॥267॥

----------


## fun.lover

*चौपाई :*
* खरभरु देखि बिकल पुर नारीं। सब मिलि देहिं महीपन्ह गारीं॥
तेहिं अवसर सुनि सिवधनु भंगा। आयउ भृगुकुल कमल पतंगा॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*खलबली देखकर जनकपुरी की स्त्रियाँ व्याकुल हो गईं और सब मिलकर राजाओं को गालियाँ देने लगीं। उसी मौके पर शिवजी के धनुष का टूटना सुनकर भृगुकुल रूपी कमल के सूर्य परशुरामजी आए॥1॥

* देखि महीप सकल सकुचाने। बाज झपट जनु लवा लुकाने॥
गौरि सरीर भूति भल भ्राजा। भाल बिसाल त्रिपुंड बिराजा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*इन्हें देखकर सब राजा सकुचा गए, मानो बाज के झपटने पर बटेर लुक (छिप) गए हों। गोरे शरीर पर विभूति (भस्म) बड़ी फब रही है और विशाल ललाट पर त्रिपुण्ड्र विशेष शोभा दे रहा है॥2॥

* सीस जटा ससिबदनु सुहावा। रिस बस कछुक अरुन होइ आवा॥
भृकुटी कुटिल नयन रिस राते। सहजहुँ चितवत मनहुँ रिसाते॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*सिर पर जटा है, सुंदर मुखचन्द्र क्रोध के कारण कुछ लाल हो आया है। भौंहें टेढ़ी और आँखें क्रोध से लाल हैं। सहज ही देखते हैं, तो भी ऐसा जान पड़ता है मानो क्रोध कर रहे हैं॥3॥

* बृषभ कंध उर बाहु बिसाला। चारु जनेउ माल मृगछाला॥
कटि मुनिबसन तून दुइ बाँधें। धनु सर कर कुठारु कल काँधें॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*बैल के समान (ऊँचे और पुष्ट) कंधे हैं, छाती और भुजाएँ विशाल हैं। सुंदर यज्ञोपवीत धारण किए, माला पहने और मृगचर्म लिए हैं। कमर में मुनियों का वस्त्र (वल्कल) और दो तरकस बाँधे हैं। हाथ में धनुष-बाण और सुंदर कंधे पर फरसा धारण किए हैं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* सांत बेषु करनी कठिन बरनि न जाइ सरूप।
धरि मुनितनु जनु बीर रसु आयउ जहँ सब भूप॥268॥
*भावार्थ:-*शांत वेष है, परन्तु करनी बहुत कठोर हैं, स्वरूप का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। मानो वीर रस ही मुनि का शरीर धारण करके, जहाँ सब राजा लोग हैं, वहाँ आ गया हो॥268॥

*चौपाई :*
* देखत भृगुपति बेषु कराला। उठे सकल भय बिकल भुआला॥
पितु समेत कहि कहि निज नामा। लगे करन सब दंड प्रनामा॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*परशुरामजी का भयानक वेष देखकर सब राजा भय से व्याकुल हो उठ खड़े हुए और पिता सहित अपना नाम कह-कहकर सब दंडवत प्रणाम करने लगे॥1॥

* जेहि सुभायँ चितवहिं हितु जानी। सो जानइ जनु आइ खुटानी॥
जनक बहोरि आइ सिरु नावा। सीय बोलाइ प्रनामु करावा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*परशुरामजी हित समझकर भी सहज ही जिसकी ओर देख लेते हैं, वह समझता है मानो मेरी आयु पूरी हो गई। फिर जनकजी ने आकर सिर नवाया और सीताजी को बुलाकर प्रणाम कराया॥2॥

* आसिष दीन्हि सखीं हरषानीं। निज समाज लै गईं सयानीं॥
बिस्वामित्रु मिले पुनि आई। पद सरोज मेले दोउ भाई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*परशुरामजी ने सीताजी को आशीर्वाद दिया। सखियाँ हर्षित हुईं और (वहाँ अब अधिक देर ठहरना ठीक न समझकर) वे सयानी सखियाँ उनको अपनी मंडली में ले गईं। फिर विश्वामित्रजी आकर मिले और उन्होंने दोनों भाइयों को उनके चरण कमलों पर गिराया॥3॥

* रामु लखनु दसरथ के ढोटा। दीन्हि असीस देखि भल जोटा॥
रामहि चितइ रहे थकि लोचन। रूप अपार मार मद मोचन॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*(विश्वामित्रजी ने कहा-) ये राम और लक्ष्मण राजा दशरथ के पुत्र हैं। उनकी सुंदर जोड़ी देखकर परशुरामजी ने आशीर्वाद दिया। कामदेव के भी मद को छुड़ाने वाले श्री रामचन्द्रजी के अपार रूप को देखकर उनके नेत्र थकित (स्तम्भित) हो रहे॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* बहुरि बिलोकि बिदेह सन कहहु काह अति भीर।
पूँछत जानि अजान जिमि ब्यापेउ कोपु सरीर॥269॥
*भावार्थ:-*फिर सब देखकर, जानते हुए भी अनजान की तरह जनकजी से पूछते हैं कि कहो, यह बड़ी भारी भीड़ कैसी है? उनके शरीर में क्रोध छा गया॥269॥

*चौपाई :*
* समाचार कहि जनक सुनाए। जेहि कारन महीप सब आए॥
सुनत बचन फिरि अनत निहारे। देखे चापखंड महि डारे॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*जिस कारण सब राजा आए थे, राजा जनक ने वे सब समाचार कह सुनाए। जनक के वचन सुनकर परशुरामजी ने फिरकर दूसरी ओर देखा तो धनुष के टुकड़े पृथ्वी पर पड़े हुए दिखाई दिए॥1॥

* अति रिस बोले बचन कठोरा। कहु जड़ जनक धनुष कै तोरा॥
बेगि देखाउ मूढ़ न त आजू। उलटउँ महि जहँ लहि तव राजू॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*अत्यन्त क्रोध में भरकर वे कठोर वचन बोले- रे मूर्ख जनक! बता, धनुष किसने तोड़ा? उसे शीघ्र दिखा, नहीं तो अरे मूढ़! आज मैं जहाँ तक तेरा राज्य है, वहाँ तक की पृथ्वी उलट दूँगा॥2॥

* अति डरु उतरु देत नृपु नाहीं। कुटिल भूप हरषे मन माहीं॥
सुर मुनि नाग नगर नर नारी। सोचहिं सकल त्रास उर भारी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*राजा को अत्यन्त डर लगा, जिसके कारण वे उत्तर नहीं देते। यह देखकर कुटिल राजा मन में बड़े प्रसन्न हुए। देवता, मुनि, नाग और नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष सभी सोच करने लगे, सबके हृदय में बड़ा भय है॥3॥

*मन पछिताति सीय महतारी। बिधि अब सँवरी बात बिगारी॥
भृगुपति कर सुभाउ सुनि सीता। अरध निमेष कलप सम बीता॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*सीताजी की माता मन में पछता रही हैं कि हाय! विधाता ने अब बनी-बनाई बात बिगाड़ दी। परशुरामजी का स्वभाव सुनकर सीताजी को आधा क्षण भी कल्प के समान बीतते लगा॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* सभय बिलोके लोग सब जानि जानकी भीरु।
हृदयँ न हरषु बिषादु कछु बोले श्रीरघुबीरु॥270॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी सब लोगों को भयभीत देखकर और सीताजी को डरी हुई जानकर बोले- उनके हृदय में न कुछ हर्ष था न विषाद-॥270॥

*मासपारायण नौवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## fun.lover

*श्री राम-लक्ष्मण और परशुराम-संवाद* 
*चौपाई :*
* नाथ संभुधनु भंजनिहारा। होइहि केउ एक दास तुम्हारा॥
आयसु काह कहिअ किन मोही। सुनि रिसाइ बोले मुनि कोही॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! शिवजी के धनुष को तोड़ने वाला आपका कोई एक दास ही होगा। क्या आज्ञा है, मुझसे क्यों नहीं कहते? यह सुनकर क्रोधी मुनि रिसाकर बोले-॥1॥

* सेवकु सो जो करै सेवकाई। अरि करनी करि करिअ लराई॥
सुनहु राम जेहिं सिवधनु तोरा। सहसबाहु सम सो रिपु मोरा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*सेवक वह है जो सेवा का काम करे। शत्रु का काम करके तो लड़ाई ही करनी चाहिए। हे राम! सुनो, जिसने शिवजी के धनुष को तोड़ा है, वह सहस्रबाहु के समान मेरा शत्रु है॥2॥

* सो बिलगाउ बिहाइ समाजा। न त मारे जैहहिं सब राजा॥
सुनि मुनि बचन लखन मुसुकाने। बोले परसुधरहि अपमाने॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*वह इस समाज को छोड़कर अलग हो जाए, नहीं तो सभी राजा मारे जाएँगे। मुनि के वचन सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी मुस्कुराए और परशुरामजी का अपमान करते हुए बोले-॥3॥

* बहु धनुहीं तोरीं लरिकाईं। कबहुँ न असि रिस कीन्हि गोसाईं॥
एहि धनु पर ममता केहि हेतू। सुनि रिसाइ कह भृगुकुलकेतू॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे गोसाईं! लड़कपन में हमने बहुत सी धनुहियाँ तोड़ डालीं, किन्तु आपने ऐसा क्रोध कभी नहीं किया। इसी धनुष पर इतनी ममता किस कारण से है? यह सुनकर भृगुवंश की ध्वजा स्वरूप परशुरामजी कुपित होकर कहने लगे॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* रे नृप बालक काल बस बोलत तोहि न सँभार।
धनुही सम तिपुरारि धनु बिदित सकल संसार॥271॥
*भावार्थ:-*अरे राजपुत्र! काल के वश होने से तुझे बोलने में कुछ भी होश नहीं है। सारे संसार में विख्यात शिवजी का यह धनुष क्या धनुही के समान है?॥271॥

*चौपाई :*
* लखन कहा हँसि हमरें जाना। सुनहु देव सब धनुष समाना॥
का छति लाभु जून धनु तोरें। देखा राम नयन के भोरें॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी ने हँसकर कहा- हे देव! सुनिए, हमारे जान में तो सभी धनुष एक से ही हैं। पुराने धनुष के तोड़ने में क्या हानि-लाभ! श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने तो इसे नवीन के धोखे से देखा था॥1॥

* छुअत टूट रघुपतिहु न दोसू। मुनि बिनु काज करिअ कत रोसू॥
बोले चितइ परसु की ओरा। रे सठ सुनेहि सुभाउ न मोरा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*फिर यह तो छूते ही टूट गया, इसमें रघुनाथजी का भी कोई दोष नहीं है। मुनि! आप बिना ही कारण किसलिए क्रोध करते हैं? परशुरामजी अपने फरसे की ओर देखकर बोले- अरे दुष्ट! तूने मेरा स्वभाव नहीं सुना॥2॥

* बालकु बोलि बधउँ नहिं तोही। केवल मुनि जड़ जानहि मोही॥
बाल ब्रह्मचारी अति कोही। बिस्व बिदित छत्रियकुल द्रोही॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*मैं तुझे बालक जानकर नहीं मारता हूँ। अरे मूर्ख! क्या तू मुझे निरा मुनि ही जानता है। मैं बालब्रह्मचारी और अत्यन्त क्रोधी हूँ। क्षत्रियकुल का शत्रु तो विश्वभर में विख्यात हूँ॥3॥

* भुजबल भूमि भूप बिनु कीन्ही। बिपुल बार महिदेवन्ह दीन्ही॥
सहसबाहु भुज छेदनिहारा। परसु बिलोकु महीपकुमारा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*अपनी भुजाओं के बल से मैंने पृथ्वी को राजाओं से रहित कर दिया और बहुत बार उसे ब्राह्मणों को दे डाला। हे राजकुमार! सहस्रबाहु की भुजाओं को काटने वाले मेरे इस फरसे को देख!॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* मातु पितहि जनि सोचबस करसि महीसकिसोर।
गर्भन्ह के अर्भक दलन परसु मोर अति घोर॥272॥
*भावार्थ:-*अरे राजा के बालक! तू अपने माता-पिता को सोच के वश न कर। मेरा फरसा बड़ा भयानक है, यह गर्भों के बच्चों का भी नाश करने वाला है॥272॥

*चौपाई :*
*बिहसि लखनु बोले मृदु बानी। अहो मुनीसु महा भटमानी॥
पुनि पुनि मोहि देखाव कुठारू। चहत उड़ावन फूँकि पहारू॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी हँसकर कोमल वाणी से बोले- अहो, मुनीश्वर तो अपने को बड़ा भारी योद्धा समझते हैं। बार-बार मुझे कुल्हाड़ी दिखाते हैं। फूँक से पहाड़ उड़ाना चाहते हैं॥1॥

* इहाँ कुम्हड़बतिया कोउ नाहीं। जे तरजनी देखि मरि जाहीं॥
देखि कुठारु सरासन बाना। मैं कछु कहा सहित अभिमाना॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*यहाँ कोई कुम्हड़े की बतिया (छोटा कच्चा फल) नहीं है, जो तर्जनी (सबसे आगे की) अँगुली को देखते ही मर जाती हैं। कुठार और धनुष-बाण देखकर ही मैंने कुछ अभिमान सहित कहा था॥2॥

*भृगुसुत समुझि जनेउ बिलोकी। जो कछु कहहु सहउँ रिस रोकी॥
सुर महिसुर हरिजन अरु गाई। हमरें कुल इन्ह पर न सुराई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*भृगुवंशी समझकर और यज्ञोपवीत देखकर तो जो कुछ आप कहते हैं, उसे मैं क्रोध को रोककर सह लेता हूँ। देवता, ब्राह्मण, भगवान के भक्त और गो- इन पर हमारे कुल में वीरता नहीं दिखाई जाती॥3॥

* बधें पापु अपकीरति हारें। मारतहूँ पा परिअ तुम्हारें॥
कोटि कुलिस सम बचनु तुम्हारा। ब्यर्थ धरहु धनु बान कुठारा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*क्योंकि इन्हें मारने से पाप लगता है और इनसे हार जाने पर अपकीर्ति होती है, इसलिए आप मारें तो भी आपके पैर ही पड़ना चाहिए। आपका एक-एक वचन ही करोड़ों वज्रों के समान है। धनुष-बाण और कुठार तो आप व्यर्थ ही धारण करते हैं॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* जो बिलोकि अनुचित कहेउँ छमहु महामुनि धीर।
सुनि सरोष भृगुबंसमनि बोले गिरा गभीर॥273॥
*भावार्थ:-*इन्हें (धनुष-बाण और कुठार को) देखकर मैंने कुछ अनुचित कहा हो, तो उसे हे धीर महामुनि! क्षमा कीजिए। यह सुनकर भृगुवंशमणि परशुरामजी क्रोध के साथ गंभीर वाणी बोले-॥273॥

*चौपाई :*
* कौसिक सुनहु मंद यहु बालकु। कुटिल कालबस निज कुल घालकु॥
भानु बंस राकेस कलंकू। निपट निरंकुस अबुध असंकू॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे विश्वामित्र! सुनो, यह बालक बड़ा कुबुद्धि और कुटिल है, काल के वश होकर यह अपने कुल का घातक बन रहा है। यह सूर्यवंश रूपी पूर्ण चन्द्र का कलंक है। यह बिल्कुल उद्दण्ड, मूर्ख और निडर है॥1॥

* काल कवलु होइहि छन माहीं। कहउँ पुकारि खोरि मोहि नाहीं॥
तुम्ह हटकहु जौं चहहु उबारा। कहि प्रतापु बलु रोषु हमारा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*अभी क्षण भर में यह काल का ग्रास हो जाएगा। मैं पुकारकर कहे देता हूँ, फिर मुझे दोष नहीं है। यदि तुम इसे बचाना चाहते हो, तो हमारा प्रताप, बल और क्रोध बतलाकर इसे मना कर दो॥2॥

* लखन कहेउ मुनि सुजसु तुम्हारा। तुम्हहि अछत को बरनै पारा॥
अपने मुँह तुम्ह आपनि करनी। बार अनेक भाँति बहु बरनी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी ने कहा- हे मुनि! आपका सुयश आपके रहते दूसरा कौन वर्णन कर सकता है? आपने अपने ही मुँह से अपनी करनी अनेकों बार बहुत प्रकार से वर्णन की है॥3॥

* नहिं संतोषु त पुनि कछु कहहू। जनि रिस रोकि दुसह दुख सहहू॥
बीरब्रती तुम्ह धीर अछोभा। गारी देत न पावहु सोभा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*इतने पर भी संतोष न हुआ हो तो फिर कुछ कह डालिए। क्रोध रोककर असह्य दुःख मत सहिए। आप वीरता का व्रत धारण करने वाले, धैर्यवान और क्षोभरहित हैं। गाली देते शोभा नहीं पाते॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* सूर समर करनी करहिं कहि न जनावहिं आपु।
बिद्यमान रन पाइ रिपु कायर कथहिं प्रतापु॥274॥
*भावार्थ:-*शूरवीर तो युद्ध में करनी (शूरवीरता का कार्य) करते हैं, कहकर अपने को नहीं जनाते। शत्रु को युद्ध में उपस्थित पाकर कायर ही अपने प्रताप की डींग मारा करते हैं॥274॥

*चौपाई :*
* तुम्ह तौ कालु हाँक जनु लावा। बार बार मोहि लागि बोलावा॥
सुनत लखन के बचन कठोरा। परसु सुधारि धरेउ कर घोरा॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*आप तो मानो काल को हाँक लगाकर बार-बार उसे मेरे लिए बुलाते हैं। लक्ष्मणजी के कठोर वचन सुनते ही परशुरामजी ने अपने भयानक फरसे को सुधारकर हाथ में ले लिया॥1॥

* अब जनि देइ दोसु मोहि लोगू। कटुबादी बालकु बधजोगू॥
बाल बिलोकि बहुत मैं बाँचा। अब यहु मरनिहार भा साँचा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-* (और बोले-) अब लोग मुझे दोष न दें। यह कडुआ बोलने वाला बालक मारे जाने के ही योग्य है। इसे बालक देखकर मैंने बहुत बचाया, पर अब यह सचमुच मरने को ही आ गया है॥2॥

* कौसिक कहा छमिअ अपराधू। बाल दोष गुन गनहिं न साधू॥
खर कुठार मैं अकरुन कोही। आगें अपराधी गुरुद्रोही॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*विश्वामित्रजी ने कहा- अपराध क्षमा कीजिए। बालकों के दोष और गुण को साधु लोग नहीं गिनते। (परशुरामजी बोले-) तीखी धार का कुठार, मैं दयारहित और क्रोधी और यह गुरुद्रोही और अपराधी मेरे सामने-॥3॥

* उतर देत छोड़उँ बिनु मारें। केवल कौसिक सील तुम्हारें॥
न त एहि काटि कुठार कठोरें। गुरहि उरिन होतेउँ श्रम थोरें॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*उत्तर दे रहा है। इतने पर भी मैं इसे बिना मारे छोड़ रहा हूँ, सो हे विश्वामित्र! केवल तुम्हारे शील (प्रेम) से। नहीं तो इसे इस कठोर कुठार से काटकर थोड़े ही परिश्रम से गुरु से उऋण हो जाता॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* गाधिसूनु कह हृदयँ हँसि मुनिहि हरिअरइ सूझ।
अयमय खाँड़ न ऊखमय अजहुँ न बूझ अबूझ॥275॥
*भावार्थ:-*विश्वामित्रजी ने हृदय में हँसकर कहा- मुनि को हरा ही हरा सूझ रहा है (अर्थात सर्वत्र विजयी होने के कारण ये श्री राम-लक्ष्मण को भी साधारण क्षत्रिय ही समझ रहे हैं), किन्तु यह लोहमयी (केवल फौलाद की बनी हुई) खाँड़ (खाँड़ा-खड्ग) है, ऊख की (रस की) खाँड़ नहीं है (जो मुँह में लेते ही गल जाए। खेद है,) मुनि अब भी बेसमझ बने हुए हैं, इनके प्रभाव को नहीं समझ रहे हैं॥275॥

----------


## fun.lover

*चौपाई :*
* कहेउ लखन मुनि सीलु तुम्हारा। को नहिं जान बिदित संसारा॥
माता पितहि उरिन भए नीकें। गुर रिनु रहा सोचु बड़ जीकें॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-* लक्ष्मणजी ने कहा- हे मुनि! आपके शील को कौन नहीं जानता? वह संसार भर में प्रसिद्ध है। आप माता-पिता से तो अच्छी तरह उऋण हो ही गए, अब गुरु का ऋण रहा, जिसका जी में बड़ा सोच लगा है॥1॥

* सो जनु हमरेहि माथे काढ़ा। दिन चलि गए ब्याज बड़ बाढ़ा॥
अब आनिअ ब्यवहरिआ बोली। तुरत देउँ मैं थैली खोली॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*वह मानो हमारे ही मत्थे काढ़ा था। बहुत दिन बीत गए, इससे ब्याज भी बहुत बढ़ गया होगा। अब किसी हिसाब करने वाले को बुला लाइए, तो मैं तुरंत थैली खोलकर दे दूँ॥2॥

*सुनि कटु बचन कुठार सुधारा। हाय हाय सब सभा पुकारा॥
भृगुबर परसु देखावहु मोही। बिप्र बिचारि बचउँ नृपदोही॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी के कडुए वचन सुनकर परशुरामजी ने कुठार सम्हाला। सारी सभा हाय-हाय! करके पुकार उठी। (लक्ष्मणजी ने कहा-) हे भृगुश्रेष्ठ! आप मुझे फरसा दिखा रहे हैं? पर हे राजाओं के शत्रु! मैं ब्राह्मण समझकर बचा रहा हूँ (तरह दे रहा हूँ)॥3॥

* मिले न कबहुँ सुभट रन गाढ़े। द्विज देवता घरहि के बा़ढ़े॥
अनुचित कहि सब लोग पुकारे। रघुपति सयनहिं लखनु नेवारे॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*आपको कभी रणधीर बलवान्* वीर नहीं मिले हैं। हे ब्राह्मण देवता ! आप घर ही में बड़े हैं। यह सुनकर 'अनुचित है, अनुचित है' कहकर सब लोग पुकार उठे। तब श्री रघुनाथजी ने इशारे से लक्ष्मणजी को रोक दिया॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* लखन उतर आहुति सरिस भृगुबर कोपु कृसानु।
बढ़त देखि जल सम बचन बोले रघुकुलभानु॥276॥
*भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी के उत्तर से, जो आहुति के समान थे, परशुरामजी के क्रोध रूपी अग्नि को बढ़ते देखकर रघुकुल के सूर्य श्री रामचंद्रजी जल के समान (शांत करने वाले) वचन बोले-॥276॥

*चौपाई :*
*नाथ करहु बालक पर छोहु। सूध दूधमुख करिअ न कोहू॥
जौं पै प्रभु प्रभाउ कछु जाना। तौ कि बराबरि करत अयाना॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ ! बालक पर कृपा कीजिए। इस सीधे और दूधमुँहे बच्चे पर क्रोध न कीजिए। यदि यह प्रभु का (आपका) कुछ भी प्रभाव जानता, तो क्या यह बेसमझ आपकी बराबरी करता ?॥1॥

* जौं लरिका कछु अचगरि करहीं। गुर पितु मातु मोद मन भरहीं॥
करिअ कृपा सिसु सेवक जानी। तुम्ह सम सील धीर मुनि ग्यानी॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*बालक यदि कुछ चपलता भी करते हैं, तो गुरु, पिता और माता मन में आनंद से भर जाते हैं। अतः इसे छोटा बच्चा और सेवक जानकर कृपा कीजिए। आप तो समदर्शी, सुशील, धीर और ज्ञानी मुनि हैं॥2॥

* राम बचन सुनि कछुक जुड़ाने। कहि कछु लखनु बहुरि मुसुकाने॥
हँसत देखि नख सिख रिस ब्यापी। राम तोर भ्राता बड़ पापी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी के वचन सुनकर वे कुछ ठंडे पड़े। इतने में लक्ष्मणजी कुछ कहकर फिर मुस्कुरा दिए। उनको हँसते देखकर परशुरामजी के नख से शिखा तक (सारे शरीर में) क्रोध छा गया। उन्होंने कहा- हे राम! तेरा भाई बड़ा पापी है॥3॥

* गौर सरीर स्याम मन माहीं। कालकूट मुख पयमुख नाहीं॥
सहज टेढ़ अनुहरइ न तोही। नीचु मीचु सम देख न मोही॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*यह शरीर से गोरा, पर हृदय का बड़ा काला है। यह विषमुख है, दूधमुँहा नहीं। स्वभाव ही टेढ़ा है, तेरा अनुसरण नहीं करता (तेरे जैसा शीलवान नहीं है)। यह नीच मुझे काल के समान नहीं देखता॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* लखन कहेउ हँसि सुनहु मुनि क्रोधु पाप कर मूल।
जेहि बस जन अनुचित करहिं चरहिं बिस्व प्रतिकूल॥277॥
*भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी ने हँसकर कहा- हे मुनि! सुनिए, क्रोध पाप का मूल है, जिसके वश में होकर मनुष्य अनुचित कर्म कर बैठते हैं और विश्वभर के प्रतिकूल चलते (सबका अहित करते) हैं॥277॥

*चौपाई :*
* मैं तुम्हार अनुचर मुनिराया। परिहरि कोपु करिअ अब दाया॥
टूट चाप नहिं जुरिहि रिसाने। बैठिअ होइहिं पाय पिराने॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे मुनिराज! मैं आपका दास हूँ। अब क्रोध त्यागकर दया कीजिए। टूटा हुआ धनुष क्रोध करने से जुड़ नहीं जाएगा। खड़े-खड़े पैर दुःखने लगे होंगे, बैठ जाइए॥1॥

* जौं अति प्रिय तौ करिअ उपाई। जोरिअ कोउ बड़ गुनी बोलाई॥
बोलत लखनहिं जनकु डेराहीं। मष्ट करहु अनुचित भल नाहीं॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*यदि धनुष अत्यन्त ही प्रिय हो, तो कोई उपाय किया जाए और किसी बड़े गुणी (कारीगर) को बुलाकर जुड़वा दिया जाए। लक्ष्मणजी के बोलने से जनकजी डर जाते हैं और कहते हैं- बस, चुप रहिए, अनुचित बोलना अच्छा नहीं॥2॥

* थर थर काँपहिं पुर नर नारी। छोट कुमार खोट बड़ भारी॥
भृगुपति सुनि सुनि निरभय बानी। रिस तन जरइ होई बल हानी॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*जनकपुर के स्त्री-पुरुष थर-थर काँप रहे हैं (और मन ही मन कह रहे हैं कि) छोटा कुमार बड़ा ही खोटा है। लक्ष्मणजी की निर्भय वाणी सुन-सुनकर परशुरामजी का शरीर क्रोध से जला जा रहा है और उनके बल की हानि हो रही है (उनका बल घट रहा है)॥3॥

* बोले रामहि देइ निहोरा। बचउँ बिचारि बंधु लघु तोरा॥
मनु मलीन तनु सुंदर कैसें। बिष रस भरा कनक घटु जैसें॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी पर एहसान जनाकर परशुरामजी बोले- तेरा छोटा भाई समझकर मैं इसे बचा रहा हूँ। यह मन का मैला और शरीर का कैसा सुंदर है, जैसे विष के रस से भरा हुआ सोने का घड़ा!॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* सुनि लछिमन बिहसे बहुरि नयन तरेरे राम।
गुर समीप गवने सकुचि परिहरि बानी बाम॥278॥
*भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी फिर हँसे। तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने तिरछी नजर से उनकी ओर देखा, जिससे लक्ष्मणजी सकुचाकर, विपरीत बोलना छोड़कर, गुरुजी के पास चले गए॥278॥

*चौपाई :*
* अति बिनीत मृदु सीतल बानी। बोले रामु जोरि जुग पानी॥
सुनहु नाथ तुम्ह सहज सुजाना। बालक बचनु करिअ नहिं काना॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी दोनों हाथ जोड़कर अत्यन्त विनय के साथ कोमल और शीतल वाणी बोले- हे नाथ! सुनिए, आप तो स्वभाव से ही सुजान हैं। आप बालक के वचन पर कान न दीजिए (उसे सुना-अनसुना कर दीजिए)॥1॥

*बररै बालकु एकु सुभाऊ। इन्हहि न संत बिदूषहिं काऊ ॥
तेहिं नाहीं कछु काज बिगारा। अपराधी मैं नाथ तुम्हारा॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*बर्रै और बालक का एक स्वभाव है। संतजन इन्हें कभी दोष नहीं लगाते। फिर उसने (लक्ष्मण ने) तो कुछ काम भी नहीं बिगाड़ा है, हे नाथ! आपका अपराधी तो मैं हूँ॥2॥

* कृपा कोपु बधु बँधब गोसाईं। मो पर करिअ दास की नाईं॥
कहिअ बेगि जेहि बिधि रिस जाई। मुनिनायक सोइ करौं उपाई॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*अतः हे स्वामी! कृपा, क्रोध, वध और बंधन, जो कुछ करना हो, दास की तरह (अर्थात दास समझकर) मुझ पर कीजिए। जिस प्रकार से शीघ्र आपका क्रोध दूर हो। हे मुनिराज! बताइए, मैं वही उपाय करूँ॥3॥

* कह मुनि राम जाइ रिस कैसें। अजहुँ अनुज तव चितव अनैसें॥
एहि कें कंठ कुठारु न दीन्हा। तौ मैं कहा कोपु करि कीन्हा॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने कहा- हे राम! क्रोध कैसे जाए, अब भी तेरा छोटा भाई टेढ़ा ही ताक रहा है। इसकी गर्दन पर मैंने कुठार न चलाया, तो क्रोध करके किया ही क्या?॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* गर्भ स्रवहिं अवनिप रवनि सुनि कुठार गति घोर।
परसु अछत देखउँ जिअत बैरी भूपकिसोर॥279॥
*भावार्थ:-*मेरे जिस कुठार की घोर करनी सुनकर राजाओं की स्त्रियों के गर्भ गिर पड़ते हैं, उसी फरसे के रहते मैं इस शत्रु राजपुत्र को जीवित देख रहा हूँ॥279॥

*चौपाई :*
* बहइ न हाथु दहइ रिस छाती। भा कुठारु कुंठित नृपघाती॥
भयउ बाम बिधि फिरेउ सुभाऊ। मोरे हृदयँ कृपा कसि काऊ॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*हाथ चलता नहीं, क्रोध से छाती जली जाती है। (हाय!) राजाओं का घातक यह कुठार भी कुण्ठित हो गया। विधाता विपरीत हो गया, इससे मेरा स्वभाव बदल गया, नहीं तो भला, मेरे हृदय में किसी समय भी कृपा कैसी?॥1॥

* आजु दया दुखु दुसह सहावा। सुनि सौमित्रि बिहसि सिरु नावा॥
बाउ कृपा मूरति अनुकूला। बोलत बचन झरत जनु फूला॥2॥
*भावार्थ:-*आज दया मुझे यह दुःसह दुःख सहा रही है। यह सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी ने मुस्कुराकर सिर नवाया (और कहा-) आपकी कृपा रूपी वायु भी आपकी मूर्ति के अनुकूल ही है, वचन बोलते हैं, मानो फूल झड़ रहे हैं॥2॥

* जौं पै कृपाँ जरिहिं मुनि गाता। क्रोध भएँ तनु राख बिधाता॥
देखु जनक हठि बालकु एहू। कीन्ह चहत जड़ जमपुर गेहू॥3॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि ! यदि कृपा करने से आपका शरीर जला जाता है, तो क्रोध होने पर तो शरीर की रक्षा विधाता ही करेंगे। (परशुरामजी ने कहा-) हे जनक! देख, यह मूर्ख बालक हठ करके यमपुरी में घर (निवास) करना चाहता है॥3॥

* बेगि करहु किन आँखिन्ह ओटा। देखत छोट खोट नृपु ढोटा॥
बिहसे लखनु कहा मन माहीं। मूदें आँखि कतहुँ कोउ नाहीं॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*इसको शीघ्र ही आँखों की ओट क्यों नहीं करते? यह राजपुत्र देखने में छोटा है, पर है बड़ा खोटा। लक्ष्मणजी ने हँसकर मन ही मन कहा- आँख मूँद लेने पर कहीं कोई नहीं है॥4॥

*दोहा :*
* परसुरामु तब राम प्रति बोले उर अति क्रोधु।
संभु सरासनु तोरि सठ करसि हमार प्रबोधु॥280॥
*भावार्थ:-*तब परशुरामजी हृदय में अत्यन्त क्रोध भरकर श्री रामजी से बोले- अरे शठ! तू शिवजी का धनुष तोड़कर उलटा हमीं को ज्ञान सिखाता है॥280॥

*
*

----------


## calvitf

*चौपाई : * 

* बंधु कहइ कटु संमत तोरें। तू छल बिनय करसि कर जोरें॥
करु परितोषु मोर संग्रामा। नाहिं त छाड़ कहाउब रामा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तेरा यह भाई तेरी ही सम्मति से कटु वचन बोलता है और तू छल से  हाथ जोड़कर विनय करता है। या तो युद्ध में मेरा संतोष कर, नहीं तो राम  कहलाना छोड़ दे॥1॥

* छलु तजि करहि समरु सिवद्रोही। बंधु सहित न त मारउँ तोही॥
भृगुपति बकहिं कुठार उठाएँ। मन मुसुकाहिं रामु सिर नाएँ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अरे शिवद्रोही! छल त्यागकर मुझसे युद्ध कर। नहीं तो भाई सहित  तुझे मार डालूँगा। इस प्रकार परशुरामजी कुठार उठाए बक रहे हैं और श्री  रामचन्द्रजी सिर झुकाए मन ही मन मुस्कुरा रहे हैं॥2॥

* गुनह लखन कर हम पर रोषू। कतहुँ सुधाइहु ते बड़ दोषू॥
टेढ़ जानि सब बंदइ काहू। बक्र चंद्रमहि ग्रसइ न राहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने मन ही मन कहा-) गुनाह (दोष) तो लक्ष्मण  का और क्रोध मुझ पर करते हैं। कहीं-कहीं सीधेपन में भी बड़ा दोष होता है।  टेढ़ा जानकर सब लोग किसी की भी वंदना करते हैं, टेढ़े चन्द्रमा को राहु भी  नहीं ग्रसता॥3॥

* राम कहेउ रिस तजिअ मुनीसा। कर कुठारु आगें यह सीसा॥
जेहिं रिस जाइ करिअ सोइ स्वामी। मोहि जानिअ आपन अनुगामी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने (प्रकट) कहा- हे मुनीश्वर! क्रोध छोड़िए।  आपके हाथ में कुठार है और मेरा यह सिर आगे है, जिस प्रकार आपका क्रोध जाए,  हे स्वामी! वही कीजिए। मुझे अपना अनुचर (दास) जानिए॥4॥

दोहा :          

* प्रभुहि सेवकहि समरु कस तजहु बिप्रबर रोसु।
बेषु बिलोकें कहेसि कछु बालकहू नहिं दोसु॥281॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वामी और सेवक में युद्ध कैसा? हे ब्राह्मण श्रेष्ठ! क्रोध  का त्याग कीजिए। आपका (वीरों का सा) वेष देखकर ही बालक ने कुछ कह डाला था,  वास्तव में उसका भी कोई दोष नहीं है॥281॥

चौपाई :  

*देखि कुठार बान धनु धारी। भै लरिकहि रिस बीरु बिचारी॥
नामु जान पै तुम्हहि न चीन्हा। बंस सुभायँ उतरु तेहिं दीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपको कुठार, बाण और धनुष धारण किए देखकर और वीर समझकर बालक को  क्रोध आ गया। वह आपका नाम तो जानता था, पर उसने आपको पहचाना नहीं। अपने  वंश (रघुवंश) के स्वभाव के अनुसार उसने उत्तर दिया॥1॥

* जौं तुम्ह औतेहु मुनि की नाईं। पद रज सिर सिसु धरत गोसाईं॥
छमहु चूक अनजानत केरी। चहिअ बिप्र उर कृपा घनेरी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि आप मुनि की तरह आते, तो हे स्वामी! बालक आपके चरणों की  धूलि सिर पर रखता। अनजाने की भूल को क्षमा कर दीजिए। ब्राह्मणों के हृदय  में बहुत अधिक दया होनी चाहिए॥2॥

* हमहि तुम्हहि सरिबरि कसि नाथा। कहहु न कहाँ चरन कहँ माथा॥
राम मात्र लघुनाम हमारा। परसु सहित बड़ नाम तोहारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! हमारी और आपकी बराबरी कैसी? कहिए न, कहाँ चरण और कहाँ  मस्तक! कहाँ मेरा राम मात्र छोटा सा नाम और कहाँ आपका परशुसहित बड़ा  नाम॥3॥

* देव एकु गुनु धनुष हमारें। नव गुन परम पुनीत तुम्हारें॥
सब प्रकार हम तुम्ह सन हारे। छमहु बिप्र अपराध हमारे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देव! हमारे तो एक ही गुण धनुष है और आपके परम पवित्र (शम,  दम, तप, शौच, क्षमा, सरलता, ज्ञान, विज्ञान और आस्तिकता ये) नौ गुण हैं। हम  तो सब प्रकार से आपसे हारे हैं। हे विप्र! हमारे अपराधों को क्षमा  कीजिए॥4॥

दोहा :  

* बार बार मुनि बिप्रबर कहा राम सन राम।
बोले भृगुपति सरुष हसि तहूँ बंधू सम बाम॥282॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने परशुरामजी को बार-बार 'मुनि' और  'विप्रवर' कहा। तब भृगुपति (परशुरामजी) कुपित होकर (अथवा क्रोध की हँसी  हँसकर) बोले- तू भी अपने भाई के समान ही टेढ़ा है॥282॥

चौपाई :

* निपटहिं द्विज करि जानहि मोही। मैं जस बिप्र सुनावउँ तोही॥
चाप सुवा सर आहुति जानू। कोपु मोर अति घोर कृसानू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तू मुझे निरा ब्राह्मण ही समझता है? मैं जैसा विप्र हूँ, तुझे  सुनाता हूँ। धनुष को सु्रवा, बाण को आहुति और मेरे क्रोध को अत्यन्त भयंकर  अग्नि जान॥1॥

* समिधि सेन चतुरंग सुहाई। महा महीप भए पसु आई॥
मैं एहिं परसु काटि बलि दीन्हे। समर जग्य जप कोटिन्ह कीन्हे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चतुरंगिणी सेना सुंदर समिधाएँ (यज्ञ में जलाई जाने वाली  लकड़ियाँ) हैं। बड़े-बड़े राजा उसमें आकर बलि के पशु हुए हैं, जिनको मैंने  इसी फरसे से काटकर बलि दिया है। ऐसे करोड़ों जपयुक्त रणयज्ञ मैंने किए हैं  (अर्थात जैसे मंत्रोच्चारण पूर्वक 'स्वाहा' शब्द के साथ आहुति दी जाती है,  उसी प्रकार मैंने पुकार-पुकार कर राजाओं की बलि दी है)॥2॥

* मोर प्रभाउ बिदित नहिं तोरें। बोलसि निदरि बिप्र के भोरें॥
भंजेउ चापु दापु बड़ बाढ़ा। अहमिति मनहुँ जीति जगु ठाढ़ा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा प्रभाव तुझे मालूम नहीं है, इसी से तू ब्राह्मण के धोखे  मेरा निरादर करके बोल रहा है। धनुष तोड़ डाला, इससे तेरा घमंड बहुत बढ़ गया  है। ऐसा अहंकार है, मानो संसार को जीतकर खड़ा है॥3॥

* राम कहा मुनि कहहु बिचारी। रिस अति बड़ि लघु चूक हमारी॥
छुअतहिं टूट पिनाक पुराना। मैं केहि हेतु करौं अभिमाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने कहा- हे मुनि! विचारकर बोलिए।  आपका क्रोध बहुत बड़ा है और मेरी भूल बहुत छोटी है। पुराना धनुष था, छूते  ही टूट गया। मैं किस कारण अभिमान करूँ?॥4॥


दोहा :  
 
* जौं हम निदरहिं बिप्र बदि सत्य सुनहु भृगुनाथ।
तौ अस को जग सुभटु जेहि भय बस नावहिं माथ॥283॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भृगुनाथ! यदि हम सचमुच ब्राह्मण कहकर निरादर करते हैं, तो  यह सत्य सुनिए, फिर संसार में ऐसा कौन योद्धा है, जिसे हम डरके मारे मस्तक  नवाएँ?॥283॥

चौपाई :  

* देव दनुज भूपति भट नाना। समबल अधिक होउ बलवाना॥
जौं रन हमहि पचारै कोऊ। लरहिं सुखेन कालु किन होऊ ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवता, दैत्य, राजा या और बहुत से योद्धा, वे चाहे बल में  हमारे बराबर हों चाहे अधिक बलवान हों, यदि रण में हमें कोई भी ललकारे तो हम  उससे सुखपूर्वक लड़ेंगे, चाहे काल ही क्यों न हो॥1॥

* छत्रिय तनु धरि समर सकाना। कुल कलंकु तेहिं पावँर आना॥
कहउँ सुभाउ न कुलहि प्रसंसी। कालहु डरहिं न रन रघुबंसी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्षत्रिय का शरीर धरकर जो युद्ध में डर गया, उस नीच ने अपने  कुल पर कलंक लगा दिया। मैं स्वभाव से ही कहता हूँ, कुल की प्रशंसा करके  नहीं, कि रघुवंशी रण में काल से भी नहीं डरते॥2॥

* बिप्रबंस कै असि प्रभुताई। अभय होइ जो तुम्हहि डेराई॥
सुनि मृदु गूढ़ बचन रघुपत के। उघरे पटल परसुधर मति के॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मणवंश की ऐसी ही प्रभुता (महिमा) है कि जो आपसे डरता  है, वह सबसे निर्भय हो जाता है (अथवा जो भयरहित होता है, वह भी आपसे डरता  है) श्री रघुनाथजी के कोमल और रहस्यपूर्ण वचन सुनकर परशुरामजी की बुद्धि के  परदे खुल गए॥3॥

* राम रमापति कर धनु लेहू। खैंचहु मिटै मोर संदेहू॥
देत चापु आपुहिं चलि गयऊ। परसुराम मन बिसमय भयऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(परशुरामजी ने कहा-) हे राम! हे लक्ष्मीपति! धनुष को हाथ में  (अथवा लक्ष्मीपति विष्णु का धनुष) लीजिए और इसे खींचिए, जिससे मेरा संदेह  मिट जाए। परशुरामजी धनुष देने लगे, तब वह आप ही चला गया। तब परशुरामजी के  मन में बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ॥4॥

दोहा :  

* जाना राम प्रभाउ तब पुलक प्रफुल्लित गात।
जोरि पानि बोले बचन हृदयँ न प्रेमु अमात॥284॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब उन्होंने श्री रामजी का प्रभाव जाना, (जिसके कारण) उनका  शरीर पुलकित और प्रफुल्लित हो गया। वे हाथ जोड़कर वचन बोले- प्रेम उनके  हृदय में समाता न था-॥284॥

चौपाई :            

* जय रघुबंस बनज बन भानू। गहन दनुज कुल दहन कृसानू॥
जय सुर बिप्र धेनु हितकारी। जय मद मोह कोह भ्रम हारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुकुल रूपी कमल वन के सूर्य! हे राक्षसों के कुल रूपी घने  जंगल को जलाने वाले अग्नि! आपकी जय हो! हे देवता, ब्राह्मण और गो का हित  करने वाले! आपकी जय हो। हे मद, मोह, क्रोध और भ्रम के हरने वाले! आपकी जय  हो॥1॥

* बिनय सील करुना गुन सागर। जयति बचन रचना अति नागर॥
सेवक सुखद सुभग सब अंगा। जय सरीर छबि कोटि अनंगा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे विनय, शील, कृपा आदि गुणों के समुद्र और वचनों की रचना में  अत्यन्त चतुर! आपकी जय हो। हे सेवकों को सुख देने वाले, सब अंगों से सुंदर  और शरीर में करोड़ों कामदेवों की छबि धारण करने वाले! आपकी जय हो॥2॥

*करौं काह मुख एक प्रसंसा। जय महेस मन मानस हंसा॥
अनुचित बहुत कहेउँ अग्याता। छमहु छमा मंदिर दोउ भ्राता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं एक मुख से आपकी क्या प्रशंसा करूँ? हे महादेवजी के मन  रूपी मानसरोवर के हंस! आपकी जय हो। मैंने अनजाने में आपको बहुत से अनुचित  वचन कहे। हे क्षमा के मंदिर दोनों भाई! मुझे क्षमा कीजिए॥3॥

* कहि जय जय जय रघुकुलकेतू। भृगुपति गए बनहि तप हेतू॥
अपभयँ कुटिल महीप डेराने। जहँ तहँ कायर गवँहिं पराने॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुकुल के पताका स्वरूप श्री रामचन्द्रजी! आपकी जय हो, जय  हो, जय हो। ऐसा कहकर परशुरामजी तप के लिए वन को चले गए। (यह देखकर) दुष्ट  राजा लोग बिना ही कारण के (मनः कल्पित) डर से (रामचन्द्रजी से तो परशुरामजी  भी हार गए, हमने इनका अपमान किया था, अब कहीं ये उसका बदला न लें, इस  व्यर्थ के डर से डर गए) वे कायर चुपके से जहाँ-तहाँ भाग गए॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय सिया राम जी की!

----------


## fun.lover

bhai manne to chipkana aave bas . to bhai tam isse rang mila lo ya phir sari ek din me chipka do . jyada se jayada 2 ghante ka kaam hai.

----------


## umabua

> उमा जी----
> 
> " दींन दयाल विरद सम्भारी 
> हरहु नाथ मम संकट भारी " 
> 
> यह चोपाई सुन्दर कांड में हनुमान जी और सीता जी के वार्तालाप के समय की है जब हनुमान जी सीता जी ढूंढ़कर व लंका दहन करके लोटने के समय सीता जी ने हनुमान जी से कहा था कि राम प्रभु से कहना कि---- 
> 
> "हे दीन दयाल , आप इस ब्रह्माण्ड में सब दीन दुखियो की पीड़ा हरते हो , आपके लिए कुछ भी असंभव नहीं है | और कितना भी बड़ा विरद (संकट , पीड़ा ) हो आप तुरंत उसकी पीड़ा को हर लेते हो | मेरे ऊपर अब बहुत बड़ा संकट आन पड़ा है , इसको भी हर लो !





> मित्र सुनील जी का कथन सत्य है क्यो की अंतरजाल मे बस यही व्याख्या मिल रही है 
> 
> यह चोपाई सुन्दर कांड में हनुमान जी और सीता जी के वार्तालाप के समय की है जब हनुमान जी सीता जी ढूंढ़कर व लंका दहन करके लोटने के समय सीता जी ने हनुमान जी से कहा था की राम प्रभु से कहना की 
> "हे दीन दयाल , आप इस ब्रह्माण्ड में सब दीन दुखियो की पीड़ा हरते हो , आपके लिए कुछ भी असंभव नहीं है | और कितना भी बड़ा विरद सम्भारी(संकट , पीड़ा ) हो आप तुरंत उसकी पीड़ा को हर लेते हो | मेरे ऊपर अब बहुत बड़ा संकट आन पड़ा है , इसको भी हर लो |मैं तो अत्यधिक पतित हूँ, फिर साधनहीन हूँ मै दुखी हु तिल तिल कर मर रही हु परंतु मेरे प्राण नही निकल रहे है 
> 
> विरद = अभिख्यान, अभिजन, 
> सम्भारी =दूसरों के साथ बलपूर्वक किया जानेवाला वह अनुचित व्यवहार जिससे उन्हें बहुत कष्ट हो 
> 
> मित्र छोटा मुह बड़ी बात कर रहा हु कोई त्रुटि हो तो हमे बताए
> ...


व्याख्या पढ़ कर प्रसन्नता मिली और शांति भी . 

अभी बीती राम नवमी को हमारे यहाँ और मोहल्ले में कई दूसरे घरों में भी  रामचरित मानस का पाठ किया गया था. इनमे से कुछ के यहाँ सिर्फ सुन्दरकाण्ड का पाठ हुआ था और कुछ घरों में एक एक्सपर्ट रीडर के माध्यम से दो घंटों में मानस के कुछ चुनिन्दा प्रसंगों को पाठ किया गया था. हमारे यहाँ सम्पूर्ण मानस का 'सम्पुट' सहित चौबीस घंटे में समाप्त होने वाला पाठ किया गया था. ऊपर दी गयी  चौपाई ही सम्पुट थी. पाठ मैंने भी किया था किन्तु सम्पुट का बारम्बार पाठ के कारण मुझे इसके सम्पूर्ण व्याख्या की ज़रुरत महसूस हुयी थी. कुछ और भी सम्पुट हैं जो प्रायः मानस पाठ के दौरान प्रयुक्त होते हैं :-

१. मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी / द्रवउ सो दशरथ अजिर बिहारी // ( कृपया दूसरे भाग की व्याख्या करें )
२. मन्त्र महामणि विषय व्याल के / मेटत कठिन कुअंक भाल के // ( कृपया पहले भाग की व्याख्या करें )
३.प्रविश नगर कीजै सब काजा / हृदय राखि कौशलपुर राजा // (इसका भावार्थ समझ में आता है )

सम्पुट की वजह से मानस पाठ में न केवल चार चाँद लग जाते हैं बल्कि पढने वाले भक्तों को कुछ पलों का विश्राम भी मिल जाता है . 

आप सभी को हृदय से धन्यवाद .

----------


## calvitf

> व्याख्या पढ़ कर प्रसन्नता मिली और शांति भी . 
> २. मन्त्र महामणि विषय व्याल के / मेटत कठिन कुअंक भाल के // ( कृपया पहले भाग की व्याख्या करें )
> .


मन्त्र महामणि विषय व्याल के / मेटत कठिन कुअंक भाल के

*अर्थात् राम नाम एक महामणि है। यह राम नाम विषय रूपी विष को शम करके प्रारब्ध के असहनीय कष्ट को सहनीय बनाकर साधक को राम नाम में प्रवृत करता है। मित्र यह आपकी शंका का समाधान बाकी नीचे पढे 

*प्रारब्ध में विधाता द्वारा माथे पर जो कुअंक (कुलेख-खराब लेख) लिख दिए गए हैं वे कुअंक राम नाम के जाप में मिट जाते हैं। राम सकल स्वरूप है। सारा संसार राम ही तो है। राम जी के बारे में कथन करना, तर्क करना सब मिथ्या है। क्योंकि राम जी हर जगह विराजमान हैं किसी संत से किसी ने पूछा कि आप किस राम की बात कर रहे हैं तो संत जी ने उत्तर दिया:-
एक राम घट-घट में लेटा, एक राम दशरथ का बेटा
एक राम का सकल पसारा, एक राम सब जग से न्यारा
वही राम दशरथ का बेटा, वही राम घट-घट में लेटा
उसी राम का सकल पसारा, वही राम सब जग से न्यारा।

----------


## calvitf

दोहा : 

* देवन्ह दीन्हीं दुंदुभीं प्रभु पर बरषहिं फूल।
हरषे पुर नर नारि सब मिटी मोहमय सूल॥285॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं ने नगाड़े बजाए, वे प्रभु के ऊपर फूल बरसाने लगे।  जनकपुर के स्त्री-पुरुष सब हर्षित हो गए। उनका मोहमय (अज्ञान से उत्पन्न)  शूल मिट गया॥285॥

चौपाई : 

* अति गहगहे बाजने बाजे। सबहिं मनोहर मंगल साजे॥
जूथ जूथ मिलि सुमुखि सुनयनीं। करहिं गान कल कोकिलबयनीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*खूब जोर से बाजे बजने लगे। सभी ने मनोहर मंगल साज साजे। सुंदर  मुख और सुंदर नेत्रों वाली तथा कोयल के समान मधुर बोलने वाली स्त्रियाँ  झुंड की झुंड मिलकर सुंदरगान करने लगीं॥1॥

* सुखु बिदेह कर बरनि न जाई। जन्मदरिद्र मनहुँ निधि पाई॥
बिगत त्रास भइ सीय सुखारी। जनु बिधु उदयँ चकोरकुमारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी के सुख का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता, मानो जन्म का  दरिद्री धन का खजाना पा गया हो! सीताजी का भय जाता रहा, वे ऐसी सुखी हुईं  जैसे चन्द्रमा के उदय होने से चकोर की कन्या सुखी होती है॥2॥

* जनक कीन्ह कौसिकहि प्रनामा। प्रभु प्रसाद धनु भंजेउ रामा॥
मोहि कृतकृत्य कीन्ह दुहुँ भाईं। अब जो उचित सो कहिअ गोसाईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी ने विश्वामित्रजी को प्रणाम किया (और कहा-) प्रभु ही की  कृपा से श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने धनुष तोड़ा है। दोनों भाइयों ने मुझे कृतार्थ  कर दिया। हे स्वामी! अब जो उचित हो सो कहिए॥3॥

* कह मुनि सुनु नरनाथ प्रबीना। रहा बिबाहु चाप आधीना॥
टूटतहीं धनु भयउ बिबाहू। सुर नर नाग बिदित सब काहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने कहा- हे चतुर नरेश ! सुनो यों तो विवाह धनुष के अधीन  था, धनुष के टूटते ही विवाह हो गया। देवता, मनुष्य और नाग सब किसी को यह  मालूम है॥4॥

----------


## Sameerchand

*जय श्री राम................ जय श्री राम............ जय श्री राम................. जय श्री राम....*

----------


## shahanshah

अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त और जानकर भी बहुत अच्छे हैं ! ऐसे ही सूत्र को गति देते रहें ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## calvitf

#### दशरथजी के पास जनकजी का दूत भेजना, अयोध्या से बारात का प्रस्थान -1 ###


दोहा : 

* तदपि जाइ तुम्ह करहु अब जथा बंस ब्यवहारु।
बूझि बिप्र कुलबृद्ध गुर बेद बिदित आचारु॥286॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथापि तुम जाकर अपने कुल का जैसा व्यवहार हो, ब्राह्मणों, कुल के बूढ़ों और गुरुओं से पूछकर और वेदों में वर्णित जैसा आचार हो वैसा करो॥286॥ 


चौपाई : 

* दूत अवधपुर पठवहु जाई। आनहिं नृप दसरथहिं बोलाई॥
मुदित राउ कहि भलेहिं कृपाला। पठए दूत बोलि तेहि काला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जाकर अयोध्या को दूत भेजो, जो राजा दशरथ को बुला लावें। राजा ने प्रसन्न होकर कहा- हे कृपालु! बहुत अच्छा! और उसी समय दूतों को बुलाकर भेज दिया॥1॥ 


* बहुरि महाजन सकल बोलाए। आइ सबन्हि सादर सिर नाए॥
हाट बाट मंदिर सुरबासा। नगरु सँवारहु चारिहुँ पासा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर सब महाजनों को बुलाया और सबने आकर राजा को आदरपूर्वक सिर नवाया। (राजा ने कहा-) बाजार, रास्ते, घर, देवालय और सारे नगर को चारों ओर से सजाओ॥2॥ 


* हरषि चले निज निज गृह आए। पुनि परिचारक बोलि पठाए॥
रचहु बिचित्र बितान बनाई। सिर धरि बचन चले सचु पाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*महाजन प्रसन्न होकर चले और अपने-अपने घर आए। फिर राजा ने नौकरों को बुला भेजा (और उन्हें आज्ञा दी कि) विचित्र मंडप सजाकर तैयार करो। यह सुनकर वे सब राजा के वचन सिर पर धरकर और सुख पाकर चले॥3॥ 


* पठए बोलि गुनी तिन्ह नाना। जे बितान बिधि कुसल सुजाना॥
बिधिहि बंदि तिन्ह कीन्ह अरंभा। बिरचे कनक कदलि के खंभा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने अनेक कारीगरों को बुला भेजा, जो मंडप बनाने में कुशल और चतुर थे। उन्होंने ब्रह्मा की वंदना करके कार्य आरंभ किया और (पहले) सोने के केले के खंभे बनाए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* हरित मनिन्ह के पत्र फल पदुमराग के फूल।
रचना देखि बिचित्र अति मनु बिरंचि कर भूल॥287॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हरी-हरी मणियों (पन्ने) के पत्ते और फल बनाए तथा पद्मराग मणियों (माणिक) के फूल बनाए। मंडप की अत्यन्त विचित्र रचना देखकर ब्रह्मा का मन भी भूल गया॥287॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बेनु हरित मनिमय सब कीन्हे। सरल सपरब परहिं नहिं चीन्हे॥
कनक कलित अहिबेलि बनाई। लखि नहिं परइ सपरन सुहाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बाँस सब हरी-हरी मणियों (पन्ने) के सीधे और गाँठों से युक्त ऐसे बनाए जो पहचाने नहीं जाते थे (कि मणियों के हैं या साधारण)सोने की सुंदर नागबेली (पान की लता) बनाई, जो पत्तों सहित ऐसी भली मालूम होती थी कि पहचानी नहीं जाती थी॥1॥ 


* तेहि के रचि पचि बंध बनाए। बिच बिच मुकुता दाम सुहाए॥
मानिक मरकत कुलिस पिरोजा। चीरि कोरि पचि रचे सरोजा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी नागबेली के रचकर और पच्चीकारी करके बंधन (बाँधने की रस्सी) बनाए। बीच-बीच में मोतियों की सुंदर झालरें हैं। माणिक, पन्ने, हीरे और *फिरोजे, इन रत्नों को चीरकर, कोरकर और पच्चीकारी करके, इनके (लाल, हरे, सफेद और फिरोजी रंग के) कमल बनाए॥2॥ 


* किए भृंग बहुरंग बिहंगा। गुंजहिं कूजहिं पवन प्रसंगा॥
सुर प्रतिमा खंभन गढ़ि काढ़ीं। मंगल द्रब्य लिएँ सब ठाढ़ीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भौंरे और बहुत रंगों के पक्षी बनाए, जो हवा के सहारे गूँजते और कूजते थे। खंभों पर देवताओं की मूर्तियाँ गढ़कर निकालीं, जो सब मंगल द्रव्य लिए खड़ी थीं॥3॥ 


* चौकें भाँति अनेक पुराईं। सिंधुर मनिमय सहज सुहाईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गजमुक्ताओं के सहज ही सुहावने अनेकों तरह के चौक पुराए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सौरभ पल्लव सुभग सुठि किए नीलमनि कोरि।
हेम बौर मरकत घवरि लसत पाटमय डोरि॥288॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नील मणि को कोरकर अत्यन्त सुंदर आम के पत्ते बनाए। सोने के बौर (आम के फूल) और रेशम की डोरी से बँधे हुए पन्ने के बने फलों के गुच्छे सुशोभित हैं॥288॥ 


चौपाई : 

* रचे रुचिर बर बंदनिवारे। मनहुँ मनोभवँ फंद सँवारे॥
मंगल कलश अनेक बनाए। ध्वज पताक पट चमर सुहाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसे सुंदर और उत्तम बंदनवार बनाए मानो कामदेव ने फंदे सजाए हों। अनेकों मंगल कलश और सुंदर ध्वजा, पताका, परदे और चँवर बनाए॥1॥ 


* दीप मनोहर मनिमय नाना। जाइ न बरनि बिचित्र बिताना॥
जेहिं मंडप दुलहिनि बैदेही। सो बरनै असि मति कबि केही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसमें मणियों के अनेकों सुंदर दीपक हैं, उस विचित्र मंडप का तो वर्णन ही नहीं किया जा सकता, जिस मंडप में श्री जानकीजी दुलहिन होंगी, किस कवि की ऐसी बुद्धि है जो उसका वर्णन कर सके॥2॥ 


* दूलहु रामु रूप गुन सागर। सो बितानु तिहुँ लोग उजागर॥
जनक भवन कै सोभा जैसी। गृह गृह प्रति पुर देखिअ तैसी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस मंडप में रूप और गुणों के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी दूल्हे होंगे, वह मंडप तीनों लोकों में प्रसिद्ध होना ही चाहिए। जनकजी के महल की जैसी शोभा है, वैसी ही शोभा नगर के प्रत्येक घर की दिखाई देती है॥3॥ 


* जेहिं तेरहुति तेहि समय निहारी। तेहि लघु लगहिं भुवन दस चारी॥
जो संपदा नीच गृह सोहा। सो बिलोकि सुरनायक मोहा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस समय जिसने तिरहुत को देखा, उसे चौदह भुवन तुच्छ जान पड़े। जनकपुर में नीच के घर भी उस समय जो सम्पदा सुशोभित थी, उसे देखकर इन्द्र भी मोहित हो जाता था॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* बसइ नगर जेहिं लच्छि करि कपट नारि बर बेषु।
तेहि पुर कै सोभा कहत सकुचहिं सारद सेषु॥289॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस नगर में साक्षात्* लक्ष्मीजी कपट से स्त्री का सुंदर वेष बनाकर बसती हैं, उस पुर की शोभा का वर्णन करने में सरस्वती और शेष भी सकुचाते हैं॥289॥ 


चौपाई : 

* पहुँचे दूत राम पुर पावन। हरषे नगर बिलोकि सुहावन॥
भूप द्वार तिन्ह खबरि जनाई। दसरथ नृप सुनि लिए बोलाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी के दूत श्री रामचन्द्रजी की पवित्र पुरी अयोध्या में पहुँचे। सुंदर नगर देखकर वे हर्षित हुए। राजद्वार पर जाकर उन्होंने खबर भेजी, राजा दशरथजी ने सुनकर उन्हें बुला लिया॥1॥ 


* करि प्रनामु तिन्ह पाती दीन्ही। मुदित महीप आपु उठि लीन्ही॥
बारि बिलोचन बाँचत पाती। पुलक गात आई भरि छाती॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दूतों ने प्रणाम करके चिट्ठी दी। प्रसन्न होकर राजा ने स्वयं उठकर उसे लिया। चिट्ठी बाँचते समय उनके नेत्रों में जल (प्रेम और आनंद के आँसू) छा गया, शरीर पुलकित हो गया और छाती भर आई॥2॥ 


* रामु लखनु उर कर बर चीठी। रहि गए कहत न खाटी मीठी॥
पुनि धरि धीर पत्रिका बाँची। हरषी सभा बात सुनि साँची॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हृदय में राम और लक्ष्मण हैं, हाथ में सुंदर चिट्ठी है, राजा उसे हाथ में लिए ही रह गए, खट्टी-मीठी कुछ भी कह न सके। फिर धीरज धरकर उन्होंने पत्रिका पढ़ी। सारी सभा सच्ची बात सुनकर हर्षित हो गई॥3॥ 


* खेलत रहे तहाँ सुधि पाई। आए भरतु सहित हित भाई॥
पूछत अति सनेहँ सकुचाई। तात कहाँ तें पाती आई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी अपने मित्रों और भाई शत्रुघ्न के साथ जहाँ खेलते थे, वहीं समाचार पाकर वे आ गए। बहुत प्रेम से सकुचाते हुए पूछते हैं- पिताजी! चिट्ठी कहाँ से आई है?4॥

----------


## calvitf

#### दशरथजी के पास जनकजी का दूत भेजना, अयोध्या से बारात का प्रस्थान -2 ###


दोहा : 

* कुसल प्रानप्रिय बंधु दोउ अहहिं कहहु केहिं देस।
सुनि सनेह साने बचन बाची बहुरि नरेस॥290॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हमारे प्राणों से प्यारे दोनों भाई, कहिए सकुशल तो हैं और वे किस देश में हैं? स्नेह से सने ये वचन सुनकर राजा ने फिर से चिट्ठी पढ़ी॥290॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सुनि पाती पुलके दोउ भ्राता। अधिन सनेहु समात न गाता॥
प्रीति पुनीत भरत कै देखी। सकल सभाँ सुखु लहेउ बिसेषी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*चिट्ठी सुनकर दोनों भाई पुलकित हो गए। स्नेह इतना अधिक हो गया कि वह शरीर में समाता नहीं। भरतजी का पवित्र प्रेम देखकर सारी सभा ने विशेष सुख पाया॥1॥ 

* तब नृप दूत निकट बैठारे। मधुर मनोहर बचन उचारे॥
भैया कहहु कुसल दोउ बारे। तुम्ह नीकें निज नयन निहारे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब राजा दूतों को पास बैठाकर मन को हरने वाले मीठे वचन बाले- भैया! कहो, दोनों बच्चे कुशल से तो हैं? तुमने अपनी आँखों से उन्हें अच्छी तरह देखा है न?2॥ 

* स्यामल गौर धरें धनु भाथा। बय किसोर कौसिक मुनि साथा॥
पहिचानहु तुम्ह कहहु सुभाऊ। प्रेम बिबस पुनि पुनि कह राऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*साँवले और गोरे शरीर वाले वे धनुष और तरकस धारण किए रहते हैं, किशोर अवस्था है, विश्वामित्र मुनि के साथ हैं। तुम उनको पहचानते हो तो उनका स्वभाव बताओ। राजा प्रेम के विशेष वश होने से बार-बार इस प्रकार कह (पूछ) रहे हैं॥3॥ 

* जा दिन तें मुनि गए लवाई। तब तें आजु साँचि सुधि पाई॥
कहहु बिदेह कवन बिधि जाने। सुनि प्रिय बचन दूत मुसुकाने॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (भैया!) जिस दिन से मुनि उन्हें लिवा ले गए, तब से आज ही हमने सच्ची खबर पाई है। कहो तो महाराज जनक ने उन्हें कैसे पहचाना? ये प्रिय (प्रेम भरे) वचन सुनकर दूत मुस्कुराए॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* सुनहु महीपति मुकुट मनि तुम्ह सम धन्य न कोउ।
रामु लखनु जिन्ह के तनय बिस्व बिभूषन दोउ॥291॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*(दूतों ने कहा-) हे राजाओं के मुकुटमणि! सुनिए, आपके समान धन्य और कोई नहीं है, जिनके राम-लक्ष्मण जैसे पुत्र हैं, जो दोनों विश्व के विभूषण हैं॥291॥ 

चौपाई : 

* पूछन जोगु न तनय तुम्हारे। पुरुषसिंघ तिहु पुर उजिआरे॥
जिन्ह के जस प्रताप कें आगे। ससि मलीन रबि सीतल लागे॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*आपके पुत्र पूछने योग्य नहीं हैं। वे पुरुषसिंह तीनों लोकों के प्रकाश स्वरूप हैं। जिनके यश के आगे चन्द्रमा मलिन और प्रताप के आगे सूर्य शीतल लगता है॥1॥ 

* तिन्ह कहँ कहिअ नाथ किमि चीन्हे। देखिअ रबि कि दीप कर लीन्हे॥
सीय स्वयंबर भूप अनेका। समिटे सुभट एक तें एका॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! उनके लिए आप कहते हैं कि उन्हें कैसे पहचाना! क्या सूर्य को हाथ में दीपक लेकर देखा जाता है? सीताजी के स्वयंवर में अनेकों राजा और एक से एक बढ़कर योद्धा एकत्र हुए थे॥2॥ 

* संभु सरासनु काहुँ न टारा। हारे सकल बीर बरिआरा॥
तीनि लोक महँ जे भटमानी। सभ कै सकति संभु धनु भानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परंतु शिवजी के धनुष को कोई भी नहीं हटा सका। सारे बलवान वीर हार गए। तीनों लोकों में जो वीरता के अभिमानी थे, शिवजी के धनुष ने सबकी शक्ति तोड़ दी॥3॥ 

* सकइ उठाइ सरासुर मेरू। सोउ हियँ हारि गयउ करि फेरू॥
जेहिं कौतुक सिवसैलु उठावा। सोउ तेहि सभाँ पराभउ पावा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बाणासुर, जो सुमेरु को भी उठा सकता था, वह भी हृदय में हारकर परिक्रमा करके चला गया और जिसने खेल से ही कैलास को उठा लिया था, वह रावण भी उस सभा में पराजय को प्राप्त हुआ॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* तहाँ राम रघुबंसमनि सुनिअ महा महिपाल।
भंजेउ चाप प्रयास बिनु जिमि गज पंकज नाल॥292॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे महाराज! सुनिए, वहाँ (जहाँ ऐसे-ऐसे योद्धा हार मान गए) रघुवंशमणि श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने बिना ही प्रयास शिवजी के धनुष को वैसे ही तोड़ डाला जैसे हाथी कमल की डंडी को तोड़ डालता है!292॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सुनि सरोष भृगुनायकु आए। बहुत भाँति तिन्ह आँखि देखाए॥
देखि राम बलु निज धनु दीन्हा। करिबहु बिनय गवनु बन कीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धनुष टूटने की बात सुनकर परशुरामजी क्रोध में भरे आए और उन्होंने बहुत प्रकार से आँखें दिखलाईं। अंत में उन्होंने भी श्री रामचन्द्रजी का बल देखकर उन्हें अपना धनुष दे दिया और बहुत प्रकार से विनती करके वन को गमन किया॥1॥ 

* राजन रामु अतुलबल जैसें। तेज निधान लखनु पुनि तैसें॥
कंपहिं भूप बिलोकत जाकें। जिमि गज हरि किसोर के ताकें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*! जैसे श्री रामचन्द्रजी अतुलनीय बली हैं, वैसे ही तेज निधान फिर लक्ष्मणजी भी हैं, जिनके देखने मात्र से राजा लोग ऐसे काँप उठते थे, जैसे हाथी सिंह के बच्चे के ताकने से काँप उठते हैं॥2॥ 

* देव देखि तव बालक दोऊ। अब न आँखि तर आवत कोऊ ॥
दूत बचन रचना प्रिय लागी। प्रेम प्रताप बीर रस पागी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देव! आपके दोनों बालकों को देखने के बाद अब आँखों के नीचे कोई आता ही नहीं (हमारी दृष्टि पर कोई चढ़ता ही नहीं)प्रेम, प्रताप और वीर रस में पगी हुई दूतों की वचन रचना सबको बहुत प्रिय लगी॥3॥ 

* सभा समेत राउ अनुरागे। दूतन्ह देन निछावरि लागे॥
कहि अनीति ते मूदहिं काना। धरमु बिचारि सबहिं सुखु माना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभा सहित राजा प्रेम में मग्न हो गए और दूतों को निछावर देने लगे। (उन्हें निछावर देते देखकर) यह नीति विरुद्ध है, ऐसा कहकर दूत अपने हाथों से कान मूँदने लगे। धर्म को विचारकर (उनका धर्मयुक्त बर्ताव देखकर) सभी ने सुख माना॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* तब उठि भूप बसिष्ट कहुँ दीन्हि पत्रिका जाई।
कथा सुनाई गुरहि सब सादर दूत बोलाइ॥293॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब राजा ने उठकर वशिष्ठजी के पास जाकर उन्हें पत्रिका दी और आदरपूर्वक दूतों को बुलाकर सारी कथा गुरुजी को सुना दी॥293॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सुनि बोले गुर अति सुखु पाई। पुन्य पुरुष कहुँ महि सुख छाई॥
जिमि सरिता सागर महुँ जाहीं। जद्यपि ताहि कामना नाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब समाचार सुनकर और अत्यन्त सुख पाकर गुरु बोले- पुण्यात्मा पुरुष के लिए पृथ्वी सुखों से छाई हुई है। जैसे नदियाँ समुद्र में जाती हैं, यद्यपि समुद्र को नदी की कामना नहीं होती॥1॥ 

* तिमि सुख संपति बिनहिं बोलाएँ। धरमसील पहिं जाहिं सुभाएँ॥
तुम्ह गुर बिप्र धेनु सुर सेबी। तसि पुनीत कौसल्या देबी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वैसे ही सुख और सम्पत्ति बिना ही बुलाए स्वाभाविक ही धर्मात्मा पुरुष के पास जाती है। तुम जैसे गुरु, ब्राह्मण, गाय और देवता की सेवा करने वाले हो, वैसी ही पवित्र कौसल्यादेवी भी हैं॥2॥ 

* सुकृती तुम्ह समान जग माहीं। भयउ न है कोउ होनेउ नाहीं॥
तुम्ह ते अधिक पुन्य बड़ काकें। राजन राम सरिस सुत जाकें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम्हारे समान पुण्यात्मा जगत में न कोई हुआ, न है और न होने का ही है। हे राजन्*! तुमसे अधिक पुण्य और किसका होगा, जिसके राम सरीखे पुत्र हैं॥3॥ 

* बीर बिनीत धरम ब्रत धारी। गुन सागर बर बालक चारी॥
तुम्ह कहुँ सर्ब काल कल्याना। सजहु बरात बजाइ निसाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और जिसके चारों बालक वीर, विनम्र, धर्म का व्रत धारण करने वाले और गुणों के सुंदर समुद्र हैं। तुम्हारे लिए सभी कालों में कल्याण है। अतएव डंका बजवाकर बारात सजाओ॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* चलहु बेगि सुनि गुर बचन भलेहिं नाथ सिरु नाई।
भूपति गवने भवन तब दूतन्ह बासु देवाइ॥294॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और जल्दी चलो। गुरुजी के ऐसे वचन सुनकर, हे नाथ! बहुत अच्छा कहकर और सिर नवाकर तथा दूतों को डेरा दिलवाकर राजा महल में गए॥294॥ 

चौपाई : 

* राजा सबु रनिवास बोलाई। जनक पत्रिका बाचि सुनाई॥
सुनि संदेसु सकल हरषानीं। अपर कथा सब भूप बखानीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने सारे रनिवास को बुलाकर जनकजी की पत्रिका बाँचकर सुनाई। समाचार सुनकर सब रानियाँ हर्ष से भर गईं। राजा ने फिर दूसरी सब बातों का (जो दूतों के मुख से सुनी थीं) वर्णन किया॥1॥ 

* प्रेम प्रफुल्लित राजहिं रानी। मनहुँ सिखिनि सुनि बारिद बानी॥
मुदित असीस देहिं गुर नारीं। अति आनंद मगन महतारीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेम में प्रफुल्लित हुई रानियाँ ऐसी सुशोभित हो रही हैं, जैसे मोरनी बादलों की गरज सुनकर प्रफुल्लित होती हैं। बड़ी-बूढ़ी (अथवा गुरुओं की) स्त्रियाँ प्रसन्न होकर आशीर्वाद दे रही हैं। माताएँ अत्यन्त आनंद में मग्न हैं॥2॥ 

* लेहिं परस्पर अति प्रिय पाती। हृदयँ लगाई जुड़ावहिं छाती॥
राम लखन कै कीरति करनी। बारहिं बार भूपबर बरनी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस अत्यन्त प्रिय पत्रिका को आपस में लेकर सब हृदय से लगाकर छाती शीतल करती हैं। राजाओं में श्रेष्ठ दशरथजी ने श्री राम-लक्ष्मण की कीर्ति और करनी का बारंबार वर्णन किया॥3॥ 

* मुनि प्रसादु कहि द्वार सिधाए। रानिन्ह तब महिदेव बोलाए॥
दिए दान आनंद समेता। चले बिप्रबर आसिष देता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*'यह सब मुनि की कृपा है' ऐसा कहकर वे बाहर चले आए। तब रानियों ने ब्राह्मणों को बुलाया और आनंद सहित उन्हें दान दिए। श्रेष्ठ ब्राह्मण आशीर्वाद देते हुए चले॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

#### दशरथजी के पास जनकजी का दूत भेजना, अयोध्या से बारात का प्रस्थान -3 ###

सोरठा : 

* जाचक लिए हँकारि दीन्हि निछावरि कोटि बिधि।
चिरु जीवहुँ सुत चारि चक्रबर्ति दसरत्थ के॥295॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर भिक्षुकों को बुलाकर करोड़ों प्रकार की निछावरें उनको दीं। 'चक्रवर्ती महाराज दशरथ के चारों पुत्र चिरंजीवी हों'295॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कहत चले पहिरें पट नाना। हरषि हने गहगहे निसाना॥
समाचार सब लोगन्ह पाए। लागे घर-घर होन बधाए॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*यों कहते हुए वे अनेक प्रकार के सुंदर वस्त्र पहन-पहनकर चले। आनंदित होकर नगाड़े वालों ने बड़े जोर से नगाड़ों पर चोट लगाई। सब लोगों ने जब यह समाचार पाया, तब घर-घर बधावे होने लगे॥1॥ 


* भुवन चारिदस भरा उछाहू। जनकसुता रघुबीर बिआहू॥
सुनि सुभ कथा लोग अनुरागे। मग गृह गलीं सँवारन लागे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चौदहों लोकों में उत्साह भर गया कि जानकीजी और श्री रघुनाथजी का विवाह होगा। यह शुभ समाचार पाकर लोग प्रेममग्न हो गए और रास्ते, घर तथा गलियाँ सजाने लगे॥2॥ 


* जद्यपि अवध सदैव सुहावनि। रामपुरी मंगलमय पावनि॥
तदपि प्रीति कै प्रीति सुहाई। मंगल रचना रची बनाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि अयोध्या सदा सुहावनी है, क्योंकि वह श्री रामजी की मंगलमयी पवित्र पुरी है, तथापि प्रीति पर प्रीति होने से वह सुंदर मंगल रचना से सजाई गई॥3॥ 


* ध्वज पताक पट चामर चारू। छावा परम बिचित्र बजारू॥
कनक कलस तोरन मनि जाला। हरद दूब दधि अच्छत माला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ध्वजा, पताका, परदे और सुंदर चँवरों से सारा बाजा बहुत ही अनूठा छाया हुआ है। सोने के कलश, तोरण, मणियों की झालरें, हलदी, दूब, दही, अक्षत और मालाओं से-4॥ 


दोहा : 

* मंगलमय निज निज भवन लोगन्ह रचे बनाइ।
बीथीं सींचीं चतुरसम चौकें चारु पुराइ॥296॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लोगों ने अपने-अपने घरों को सजाकर मंगलमय बना लिया। गलियों को चतुर सम से सींचा और (द्वारों पर) सुंदर चौक पुराए। (चंदन, केशर, कस्तूरी और कपूर से बने हुए एक सुगंधित द्रव को चतुरसम कहते हैं)296॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जहँ तहँ जूथ जूथ मिलि भामिनि। सजि नव सप्त सकल दुति दामिनि॥
बिधुबदनीं मृग सावक लोचनि। निज सरूप रति मानु बिमोचनि॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*बिजली की सी कांति वाली चन्द्रमुखी, हरिन के बच्चे के से नेत्र वाली और अपने सुंदर रूप से कामदेव की स्त्री रति के अभिमान को छुड़ाने वाली सुहागिनी स्त्रियाँ सभी सोलहों श्रृंगार सजकर, जहाँ-तहाँ झुंड की झुंड मिलकर,1॥ 


* गावहिं मंगल मंजुल बानीं। सुनि कल रव कलकंठि लजानीं॥
भूप भवन किमि जाइ बखाना। बिस्व बिमोहन रचेउ बिताना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मनोहर वाणी से मंगल गीत गा रही हैं, जिनके सुंदर स्वर को सुनकर कोयलें भी लजा जाती हैं। राजमहल का वर्णन कैसे किया जाए, जहाँ विश्व को विमोहित करने वाला मंडप बनाया गया है॥2॥ 


* मंगल द्रब्य मनोहर नाना। राजत बाजत बिपुल निसाना॥
कतहुँ बिरिद बंदी उच्चरहीं। कतहुँ बेद धुनि भूसुर करहीं॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अनेकों प्रकार के मनोहर मांगलिक पदार्थ शोभित हो रहे हैं और बहुत से नगाड़े बज रहे हैं। कहीं भाट विरुदावली (कुलकीर्ति) का उच्चारण कर रहे हैं और कहीं ब्राह्मण वेदध्वनि कर रहे हैं॥3॥ 


* गावहिं सुंदरि मंगल गीता। लै लै नामु रामु अरु सीता॥
बहुत उछाहु भवनु अति थोरा। मानहुँ उमगि चला चहु ओरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदरी स्त्रियाँ श्री रामजी और श्री सीताजी का नाम ले-लेकर मंगलगीत गा रही हैं। उत्साह बहुत है और महल अत्यन्त ही छोटा है। इससे (उसमें न समाकर) मानो वह उत्साह (आनंद) चारों ओर उमड़ चला है॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सोभा दसरथ भवन कइ को कबि बरनै पार।
जहाँ सकल सुर सीस मनि राम लीन्ह अवतार॥297॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दशरथ के महल की शोभा का वर्णन कौन कवि कर सकता है, जहाँ समस्त देवताओं के शिरोमणि रामचन्द्रजी ने अवतार लिया है॥297॥ 


चौपाई : 

* भूप भरत पुनि लिए बोलाई। हय गयस्यंदन साजहु जाई॥
चलहु बेगि रघुबीर बराता। सुनत पुलक पूरे दोउ भ्राता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर राजा ने भरतजी को बुला लिया और कहा कि जाकर घोड़े, हाथी और रथ सजाओ, जल्दी रामचन्द्रजी की बारात में चलो। यह सुनते ही दोनों भाई (भरतजी और शत्रुघ्नजी) आनंदवश पुलक से भर गए॥1॥ 


* भरत सकल साहनी बोलाए। आयसु दीन्ह मुदित उठि धाए॥
रचि रुचि जीन तुरग तिन्ह साजे। बरन बरन बर बाजि बिराजे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने सब साहनी (घुड़साल के अध्यक्ष) बुलाए और उन्हें (घोड़ों को सजाने की) आज्ञा दी, वे प्रसन्न होकर उठ दौड़े। उन्होंने रुचि के साथ (यथायोग्य) जीनें कसकर घोड़े सजाए। रंग-रंग के उत्तम घोड़े शोभित हो गए॥2॥ 


* सुभग सकल सुठि चंचल करनी। अय इव जरत धरत पग धरनी॥
नाना जाति न जाहिं बखाने। निदरि पवनु जनु चहत उड़ाने॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब घोड़े बड़े ही सुंदर और चंचल करनी (चाल) के हैं। वे धरती पर ऐसे पैर रखते हैं जैसे जलते हुए लोहे पर रखते हों। अनेकों जाति के घोड़े हैं, जिनका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। (ऐसी तेज चाल के हैं) मानो हवा का निरादर करके उड़ना चाहते हैं॥3॥ 


* तिन्ह सब छयल भए असवारा। भरत सरिस बय राजकुमारा॥
सब सुंदर सब भूषनधारी। कर सर चाप तून कटि भारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन सब घोड़ों पर भरतजी के समान अवस्था वाले सब छैल-छबीले राजकुमार सवार हुए। वे सभी सुंदर हैं और सब आभूषण धारण किए हुए हैं। उनके हाथों में बाण और धनुष हैं तथा कमर में भारी तरकस बँधे हैं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* छरे छबीले छयल सब सूर सुजान नबीन।
जुग पदचर असवार प्रति जे असिकला प्रबीन॥298॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी चुने हुए छबीले छैल, शूरवीर, चतुर और नवयुवक हैं। प्रत्येक सवार के साथ दो पैदल सिपाही हैं, जो तलवार चलाने की कला में बड़े निपुण हैं॥298॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बाँधें बिरद बीर रन गाढ़े। निकसि भए पुर बाहेर ठाढ़े॥
फेरहिं चतुर तुरग गति नाना। हरषहिं सुनि सुनि पनव निसाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शूरता का बाना धारण किए हुए रणधीर वीर सब निकलकर नगर के बाहर आ खड़े हुए। वे चतुर अपने घोड़ों को तरह-तरह की चालों से फेर रहे हैं और भेरी तथा नगाड़े की आवाज सुन-सुनकर प्रसन्न हो रहे हैं॥1॥ 


* रथ सारथिन्ह बिचित्र बनाए। ध्वज पताक मनि भूषन लाए॥
चवँर चारु किंकिनि धुनि करहीं। भानु जान सोभा अपहरहीं॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सारथियों ने ध्वजा, पताका, मणि और आभूषणों को लगाकर रथों को बहुत विलक्षण बना दिया है। उनमें सुंदर चँवर लगे हैं और घंटियाँ सुंदर शब्द कर रही हैं। वे रथ इतने सुंदर हैं, मानो सूर्य के रथ की शोभा को छीने लेते हैं॥2॥ 


* सावँकरन अगनित हय होते। ते तिन्ह रथन्ह सारथिन्ह जोते॥
सुंदर सकल अलंकृत सोहे। जिन्हहि बिलोकत मुनि मन मोहे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अगणित श्यामवर्ण घोड़े थे। उनको सारथियों ने उन रथों में जोत दिया है, जो सभी देखने में सुंदर और गहनों से सजाए हुए सुशोभित हैं और जिन्हें देखकर मुनियों के मन भी मोहित हो जाते हैं॥3॥ 


* जे जल चलहिं थलहि की नाईं। टाप न बूड़ बेग अधिकाईं॥
अस्त्र सस्त्र सबु साजु बनाई। रथी सारथिन्ह लिए बोलाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो जल पर भी जमीन की तरह ही चलते हैं। वेग की अधिकता से उनकी टाप पानी में नहीं डूबती। अस्त्र-शस्त्र और सब साज सजाकर सारथियों ने रथियों को बुला लिया॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* चढ़ि चढ़ि रथ बाहेर नगर लागी जुरन बरात।
होत सगुन सुंदर सबहि जो जेहि कारज जात॥299॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रथों पर चढ़-चढ़कर बारात नगर के बाहर जुटने लगी, जो जिस काम के लिए जाता है, सभी को सुंदर शकुन होते हैं॥299॥ 


चौपाई : 

* कलित करिबरन्हि परीं अँबारीं। कहि न जाहिं जेहि भाँति सँवारीं॥
चले मत्त गज घंट बिराजी। मनहुँ सुभग सावन घन राजी॥1।
*
भावार्थ:-*श्रेष्ठ हाथियों पर सुंदर अंबारियाँ पड़ी हैं। वे जिस प्रकार सजाई गई थीं, सो कहा नहीं जा सकता। मतवाले हाथी घंटों से सुशोभित होकर (घंटे बजाते हुए) चले, मानो सावन के सुंदर बादलों के समूह (गरते हुए) जा रहे हों॥ 


* बाहन अपर अनेक बिधाना। सिबिका सुभग सुखासन जाना॥
तिन्ह चढ़ि चले बिप्रबर बृंदा। जनु तनु धरें सकल श्रुति छंदा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर पालकियाँ, सुख से बैठने योग्य तामजान (जो कुर्सीनुमा होते हैं) और रथ आदि और भी अनेकों प्रकार की सवारियाँ हैं। उन पर श्रेष्ठ ब्राह्मणों के समूह चढ़कर चले, मानो सब वेदों के छन्द ही शरीर धारण किए हुए हों॥2॥ 


* मागध सूत बंधि गुनगायक। चले जान चढ़ि जो जेहि लायक॥
बेसर ऊँट बृषभ बहु जाती। चले बस्तु भरि अगनित भाँती॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मागध, सूत, भाट और गुण गाने वाले सब, जो जिस योग्य थे, वैसी सवारी पर चढ़कर चले। बहुत जातियों के खच्चर, ऊँट और बैल असंख्यों प्रकार की वस्तुएँ लाद-लादकर चले॥3॥ 


* कोटिन्ह काँवरि चले कहारा। बिबिध बस्तु को बरनै पारा॥
चले सकल सेवक समुदाई। निज निज साजु समाजु बनाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कहार करोड़ों काँवरें लेकर चले। उनमें अनेकों प्रकार की इतनी वस्तुएँ थीं कि जिनका वर्णन कौन कर सकता है। सब सेवकों के समूह अपना-अपना साज-समाज बनाकर चले॥4॥

----------


## umabua

> मन्त्र महामणि विषय व्याल के / मेटत कठिन कुअंक भाल के
> 
> *अर्थात् राम नाम एक महामणि है। यह राम नाम विषय रूपी विष को शम करके प्रारब्ध के असहनीय कष्ट को सहनीय बनाकर साधक को राम नाम में प्रवृत करता है। मित्र यह आपकी शंका का समाधान बाकी नीचे पढे 
> 
> *प्रारब्ध में विधाता द्वारा माथे पर जो कुअंक (कुलेख-खराब लेख) लिख दिए गए हैं वे कुअंक राम नाम के जाप में मिट जाते हैं। राम सकल स्वरूप है। सारा संसार राम ही तो है। राम जी के बारे में कथन करना, तर्क करना सब मिथ्या है। क्योंकि राम जी हर जगह विराजमान हैं किसी संत से किसी ने पूछा कि आप किस राम की बात कर रहे हैं तो संत जी ने उत्तर दिया:-
> एक राम घट-घट में लेटा, एक राम दशरथ का बेटा
> एक राम का सकल पसारा, एक राम सब जग से न्यारा
> वही राम दशरथ का बेटा, वही राम घट-घट में लेटा
> उसी राम का सकल पसारा, वही राम सब जग से न्यारा।





> मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी 
> 
> मंगल के धाम, अमंगल के हरने वाले और 
> 
> द्रवउ सो दशरथ अजिर बिहारी /
> श्री दशरथजी के आँगन में खेलने वाले (बालरूप) श्री रामचन्द्रजी मुझ पर कृपा करें 
> हमारे हिसाब से यही व्याख्या है


इस बार के भावार्थ और व्याख्या पढ़ कर संतुष्टि नहीं मिली क्योंकि कुछ अधूरा अधूरा सा लगा . फिर भी तुरंत सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र.

----------


## calvitf

#### दशरथजी के पास जनकजी का दूत भेजना, अयोध्या से बारात का प्रस्थान -4 ###

दोहा : 

* सब कें उर निर्भर हरषु पूरित पुलक सरीर।
कबहिं देखिबे नयन भरि रामु लखनु दोउ बीर॥300॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबके हृदय में अपार हर्ष है और शरीर पुलक से भरे हैं। (सबको एक ही लालसा लगी है कि) हम श्री राम-लक्ष्मण दोनों भाइयों को नेत्र भरकर कब देखेंगे॥300॥ 

चौपाई : 

* गरजहिं गज घंटा धुनि घोरा। रथ रव बाजि हिंस चहु ओरा॥
निदरि घनहि घुर्म्मरहिं निसाना। निज पराइ कछु सुनिअ न काना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हाथी गरज रहे हैं, उनके घंटों की भीषण ध्वनि हो रही है। चारों ओर रथों की घरघराहट और घोड़ों की हिनहिनाहट हो रही है। बादलों का निरादर करते हुए नगाड़े घोर शब्द कर रहे हैं। किसी को अपनी-पराई कोई बात कानों से सुनाई नहीं देती॥1॥ 

* महा भीर भूपति के द्वारें। रज होइ जाइ पषान पबारें॥
चढ़ी अटारिन्ह देखहिं नारीं। लिएँ आरती मंगल थारीं॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा दशरथ के दरवाजे पर इतनी भारी भीड़ हो रही है कि वहाँ पत्थर फेंका जाए तो वह भी पिसकर धूल हो जाए। अटारियों पर चढ़ी स्त्रियाँ मंगल थालों में आरती लिए देख रही हैं॥2॥ 

* गावहिं गीत मनोहर नाना। अति आनंदु न जाइ बखाना॥
तब सुमंत्र दुइ स्यंदन साजी। जोते रबि हय निंदक बाजी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और नाना प्रकार के मनोहर गीत गा रही हैं। उनके अत्यन्त आनंद का बखान नहीं हो सकता। तब सुमन्त्रजी ने दो रथ सजाकर उनमें सूर्य के घोड़ों को भी मात करने वाले घोड़े जोते॥3॥ 

* दोउ रथ रुचिर भूप पहिं आने। नहिं सारद पहिं जाहिं बखाने॥
राज समाजु एक रथ साजा। दूसर तेज पुंज अति भ्राजा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों सुंदर रथ वे राजा दशरथ के पास ले आए, जिनकी सुंदरता का वर्णन सरस्वती से भी नहीं हो सकता। एक रथ पर राजसी सामान सजाया गया और दूसरा जो तेज का पुंज और अत्यन्त ही शोभायमान था,4॥ 

दोहा : 

* तेहिं रथ रुचिर बसिष्ठ कहुँ हरषि चढ़ाई नरेसु।
आपु चढ़ेउ स्यंदन सुमिरि हर गुर गौरि गनेसु॥301॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस सुंदर रथ पर राजा वशिष्ठजी को हर्ष पूर्वक चढ़ाकर फिर स्वयं शिव, गुरु, गौरी (पार्वती) और गणेशजी का स्मरण करके (दूसरे) रथ पर चढ़े॥301॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सहित बसिष्ठ सोह नृप कैसें। सुर गुर संग पुरंदर जैसें॥
करि कुल रीति बेद बिधि राऊ। देखि सबहि सब भाँति बनाऊ॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*वशिष्ठजी के साथ (जाते हुए) राजा दशरथजी कैसे शोभित हो रहे हैं, जैसे देव गुरु बृहस्पतिजी के साथ इन्द्र हों। वेद की विधि से और कुल की रीति के अनुसार सब कार्य करके तथा सबको सब प्रकार से सजे देखकर,1॥ 

* सुमिरि रामु गुर आयसु पाई। चले महीपति संख बजाई॥
हरषे बिबुध बिलोकि बराता। बरषहिं सुमन सुमंगल दाता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का स्मरण करके, गुरु की आज्ञा पाकर पृथ्वी पति दशरथजी शंख बजाकर चले। बारात देखकर देवता हर्षित हुए और सुंदर मंगलदायक फूलों की वर्षा करने लगे॥2॥ 

* भयउ कोलाहल हय गय गाजे। ब्योम बरात बाजने बाजे॥
सुर नर नारि सुमंगल गाईं। सरस राग बाजहिं सहनाईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बड़ा शोर मच गया, घोड़े और हाथी गरजने लगे। आकाश में और बारात में (दोनों जगह) बाजे बजने लगे। देवांगनाएँ और मनुष्यों की स्त्रियाँ सुंदर मंगलगान करने लगीं और रसीले राग से शहनाइयाँ बजने लगीं॥3॥ 

* घंट घंटि धुनि बरनि न जाहीं। सरव करहिं पाइक फहराहीं॥
करहिं बिदूषक कौतुक नाना। हास कुसल कल गान सुजाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*घंटे-घंटियों की ध्वनि का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। पैदल चलने वाले सेवकगण अथवा पट्टेबाज कसरत के खेल कर रहे हैं और फहरा रहे हैं (आकाश में ऊँचे उछलते हुए जा रहे हैं।) हँसी करने में निपुण और सुंदर गाने में चतुर विदूषक (मसखरे) तरह-तरह के तमाशे कर रहे हैं॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* तुरग नचावहिं कुअँर बर अकनि मृदंग निसान।
नागर नट चितवहिं चकित डगहिं न ताल बँधान॥302॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर राजकुमार मृदंग और नगाड़े के शब्द सुनकर घोड़ों को उन्हीं के अनुसार इस प्रकार नचा रहे हैं कि वे ताल के बंधान से जरा भी डिगते नहीं हैं। चतुर नट चकित होकर यह देख रहे हैं॥302॥ 

चौपाई : 

* बनइ न बरनत बनी बराता। होहिं सगुन सुंदर सुभदाता॥
चारा चाषु बाम दिसि लेई। मनहुँ सकल मंगल कहि देई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बारात ऐसी बनी है कि उसका वर्णन करते नहीं बनता। सुंदर शुभदायक शकुन हो रहे हैं। नीलकंठ पक्षी बाईं ओर चारा ले रहा है, मानो सम्पूर्ण मंगलों की सूचना दे रहा हो॥।1॥ 

* दाहिन काग सुखेत सुहावा। नकुल दरसु सब काहूँ पावा॥
सानुकूल बह त्रिबिध बयारी। सघट सबाल आव बर नारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दाहिनी ओर कौआ सुंदर खेत में शोभा पा रहा है। नेवले का दर्शन भी सब किसी ने पाया। तीनों प्रकार की (शीतल, मंद, सुगंधित) हवा अनुकूल दिशा में चल रही है। श्रेष्ठ (सुहागिनी) स्त्रियाँ भरे हुए घड़े और गोद में बालक लिए आ रही हैं॥2॥ 

* लोवा फिरि फिरि दरसु देखावा। सुरभी सनमुख सिसुहि पिआवा॥
मृगमाला फिरि दाहिनि आई। मंगल गन जनु दीन्हि देखाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लोमड़ी फिर-फिरकर (बार-बार) दिखाई दे जाती है। गायें सामने खड़ी बछड़ों को दूध पिलाती हैं। हरिनों की टोली (बाईं ओर से) घूमकर दाहिनी ओर को आई, मानो सभी मंगलों का समूह दिखाई दिया॥3॥ 

* छेमकरी कह छेम बिसेषी। स्यामा बाम सुतरु पर देखी॥
सनमुख आयउ दधि अरु मीना। कर पुस्तक दुइ बिप्र प्रबीना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्षेमकरी (सफेद सिरवाली चील) विशेष रूप से क्षेम (कल्याण) कह रही है। श्यामा बाईं ओर सुंदर पेड़ पर दिखाई पड़ी। दही, मछली और दो विद्वान ब्राह्मण हाथ में पुस्तक लिए हुए सामने आए॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* मंगलमय कल्यानमय अभिमत फल दातार।
जनु सब साचे होन हित भए सगुन एक बार॥303॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी मंगलमय, कल्याणमय और मनोवांछित फल देने वाले शकुन मानो सच्चे होने के लिए एक ही साथ हो गए॥303॥ 

चौपाई : 

* मंगल सगुन सुगम सब ताकें। सगुन ब्रह्म सुंदर सुत जाकें॥
राम सरिस बरु दुलहिनि सीता। समधी दसरथु जनकु पुनीता॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वयं सगुण ब्रह्म जिसके सुंदर पुत्र हैं, उसके लिए सब मंगल शकुन सुलभ हैं। जहाँ श्री रामचन्द्रजी सरीखे दूल्हा और सीताजी जैसी दुलहिन हैं तथा दशरथजी और जनकजी जैसे पवित्र समधी हैं,1॥ 

* सुनि अस ब्याहु सगुन सब नाचे। अब कीन्हे बिरंचि हम साँचे॥
एहि बिधि कीन्ह बरात पयाना। हय गय गाजहिं हने निसाना॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा ब्याह सुनकर मानो सभी शकुन नाच उठे (और कहने लगे-) अब ब्रह्माजी ने हमको सच्चा कर दिया। इस तरह बारात ने प्रस्थान किया। घोड़े, हाथी गरज रहे हैं और नगाड़ों पर चोट लग रही है॥2॥ 

* आवत जानि भानुकुल केतू। सरितन्हि जनक बँधाए सेतू॥
बीच-बीच बर बास बनाए। सुरपुर सरिस संपदा छाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सूर्यवंश के पताका स्वरूप दशरथजी को आते हुए जानकर जनकजी ने नदियों पर पुल बँधवा दिए। बीच-बीच में ठहरने के लिए सुंदर घर (पड़ाव) बनवा दिए, जिनमें देवलोक के समान सम्पदा छाई है,3॥ 

* असन सयन बर बसन सुहाए। पावहिं सब निज निज मन भाए॥
नित नूतन सुख लखि अनुकूले। सकल बरातिन्ह मंदिर भूले॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और जहाँ बारात के सब लोग अपने-अपने मन की पसंद के अनुसार सुहावने उत्तम भोजन, बिस्तर और वस्त्र पाते हैं। मन के अनुकूल नित्य नए सुखों को देखकर सभी बारातियों को अपने घर भूल गए॥4॥ 

दोहा : 
* आवत जानि बरात बर सुनि गहगहे निसान।
सजि गज रथ पदचर तुरग लेन चले अगवान॥304॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बड़े जोर से बजते हुए नगाड़ों की आवाज सुनकर श्रेष्ठ बारात को आती हुई जानकर अगवानी करने वाले हाथी, रथ, पैदल और घोड़े सजाकर बारात लेने चले॥304॥
*मासपारायण दसवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## calvitf

> इस बार के भावार्थ और व्याख्या पढ़ कर संतुष्टि नहीं मिली क्योंकि कुछ अधूरा अधूरा सा लगा . फिर भी तुरंत सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र.


मित्र इस संदर्भ मे भावार्थ और व्याख्या से हम सारे लोगो को यथोचित तरीके से यहा सभी को बताइए ~~~~~~~~~~~ धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

यहा आने वाले  मित्रो, सदस्यो से अनुरोध है की मन मे क्या सोच रहे है  कम से कम चार शब्दो मे  राय (प्रतिक्रिया) जरूर दे ~~~~ धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

सबी मित्रो को ............... धवल का राम 

राम जी के विवाह के लिए बारात जनकपुर मे पहुँचने और स्वागत 
करना पढ़ेंगे

----------


## Badtameez

बोला-बोला सिया राम जी की जय!

----------


## calvitf

अभी तक सभी बोलते थे  श्री राम ....जय राम ........... जय जय राम 

अब विवाह केबाद बोलेंगे सीताराम... सीयापति राम चंद्र की जय ................

----------


## Badtameez

> अभी तक सभी बोलते थे  श्री राम ....जय राम ........... जय जय राम 
> 
> अब विवाह केबाद बोलेंगे सीताराम... सीयापति राम चंद्र की जय ................


हम त पहिलहीं बोलत रहनी।

----------


## calvitf

> हम त पहिलहीं बोलत रहनी।


पहिले वियाहुवा हो जाल द भाय तब बोलीयहा ...........

----------


## calvitf

######## बारात का जनकपुर में आना और स्वागतादि -1 #########

चौपाई : 

* कनक कलस भरि कोपर थारा। भाजन ललित अनेक प्रकारा॥
भरे सुधा सम सब पकवाने। नाना भाँति न जाहिं बखाने॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(दूध, शर्बत, ठंडाई, जल आदि से) भरकर सोने के कलश तथा जिनका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता ऐसे अमृत के समान भाँति-भाँति के सब पकवानों से भरे हुए परात, थाल आदि अनेक प्रकार के सुंदर बर्तन,1॥ 

* फल अनेक बर बस्तु सुहाईं। हरषि भेंट हित भूप पठाईं॥
भूषन बसन महामनि नाना। खग मृग हय गय बहुबिधि जाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उत्तम फल तथा और भी अनेकों सुंदर वस्तुएँ राजा ने हर्षित होकर भेंट के लिए भेजीं। गहने, कपड़े, नाना प्रकार की मूल्यवान मणियाँ (रत्न), पक्षी, पशु, घोड़े, हाथी और बहुत तरह की सवारियाँ,2॥ 

* मंगल सगुन सुगंध सुहाए। बहुत भाँति महिपाल पठाए॥
दधि चिउरा उपहार अपारा। भरि भरि काँवरि चले कहारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथा बहुत प्रकार के सुगंधित एवं सुहावने मंगल द्रव्य और शगुन के पदार्थ राजा ने भेजे। दही, चिउड़ा और अगणित उपहार की चीजें काँवरों में भर-भरकर कहार चले॥3॥ 

* अगवानन्ह जब दीखि बराता। उर आनंदु पुलक भर गाता॥
देखि बनाव सहित अगवाना। मुदित बरातिन्ह हने निसाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अगवानी करने वालों को जब बारात दिखाई दी, तब उनके हृदय में आनंद छा गया और शरीर रोमांच से भर गया। अगवानों को सज-धज के साथ देखकर बारातियों ने प्रसन्न होकर नगाड़े बजाए॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* हरषि परसपर मिलन हित कछुक चले बगमेल।
जनु आनंद समुद्र दुइ मिलत बिहाइ सुबेल॥305॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(बाराती तथा अगवानों में से) कुछ लोग परस्पर मिलने के लिए हर्ष के मारे बाग छोड़कर (सरपट) दौड़ चले और ऐसे मिले मानो आनंद के दो समुद्र मर्यादा छोड़कर मिलते हों॥305॥ 

चौपाई : 

* बरषि सुमन सुर सुंदरि गावहिं। मुदित देव दुंदुभीं बजावहिं॥
बस्तु सकल राखीं नृप आगें। बिनय कीन्हि तिन्ह अति अनुरागें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवसुंदरियाँ फूल बरसाकर गीत गा रही हैं और देवता आनंदित होकर नगाड़े बजा रहे हैं। (अगवानी में आए हुए) उन लोगों ने सब चीजें दशरथजी के आगे रख दीं और अत्यन्त प्रेम से विनती की॥1॥ 

* प्रेम समेत रायँ सबु लीन्हा। भै बकसीस जाचकन्हि दीन्हा॥
करि पूजा मान्यता बड़ाई। जनवासे कहुँ चले लवाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा दशरथजी ने प्रेम सहित सब वस्तुएँ ले लीं, फिर उनकी बख्शीशें होने लगीं और वे याचकों को दे दी गईं। तदनन्तर पूजा, आदर-सत्कार और बड़ाई करके अगवान लोग उनको जनवासे की ओर लिवा ले चले॥2॥ 

* बसन बिचित्र पाँवड़े परहीं। देखि धनदु धन मदु परिहरहीं॥
अति सुंदर दीन्हेउ जनवासा। जहँ सब कहुँ सब भाँति सुपासा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विलक्षण वस्त्रों के पाँवड़े पड़ रहे हैं, जिन्हें देखकर कुबेर भी अपने धन का अभिमान छोड़ देते हैं। बड़ा सुंदर जनवासा दिया गया, जहाँ सबको सब प्रकार का सुभीता था॥3॥ 

* जानी सियँ बरात पुर आई। कछु निज महिमा प्रगटि जनाई॥
हृदयँ सुमिरि सब सिद्धि बोलाईं। भूप पहुनई करन पठाईं॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी ने बारात जनकपुर में आई जानकर अपनी कुछ महिमा प्रकट करके दिखलाई। हृदय में स्मरणकर सब सिद्धियों को बुलाया और उन्हें राजा दशरथजी की मेहमानी करने के लिए भेजा॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* सिधि सब सिय आयसु अकनि गईं जहाँ जनवास।
लिएँ संपदा सकल सुख सुरपुर भोग बिलास॥306॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी की आज्ञा सुनकर सब सिद्धियाँ जहाँ जनवासा था, वहाँ सारी सम्पदा, सुख और इंद्रपुरी के भोग-विलास को लिए हुए गईं॥306॥ 

चौपाई : 
* निज निज बास बिलोकि बराती। सुर सुख सकल सुलभ सब भाँती॥
बिभव भेद कछु कोउ न जाना। सकल जनक कर करहिं बखाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बारातियों ने अपने-अपने ठहरने के स्थान देखे तो वहाँ देवताओं के सब सुखों को सब प्रकार से सुलभ पाया। इस ऐश्वर्य का कुछ भी भेद कोई जान न सका। सब जनकजी की बड़ाई कर रहे हैं॥1॥ 

* सिय महिमा रघुनायक जानी। हरषे हृदयँ हेतु पहिचानी॥
पितु आगमनु सुनत दोउ भाई। हृदयँ न अति आनंदु अमाई॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी यह सब सीताजी की महिमा जानकर और उनका प्रेम पहचानकर हृदय में हर्षित हुए। पिता दशरथजी के आने का समाचार सुनकर दोनों भाइयों के हृदय में महान आनंद समाता न था॥2॥ 

* सकुचन्ह कहि न सकत गुरु पाहीं। पितु दरसन लालचु मन माहीं॥
बिस्वामित्र बिनय बड़ि देखी। उपजा उर संतोषु बिसेषी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*संकोचवश वे गुरु विश्वामित्रजी से कह नहीं सकते थे, परन्तु मन में पिताजी के दर्शनों की लालसा थी। विश्वामित्रजी ने उनकी बड़ी नम्रता देखी, तो उनके हृदय में बहुत संतोष उत्पन्न हुआ॥3॥ 

* हरषि बंधु दोउ हृदयँ लगाए। पुलक अंग अंबक जल छाए॥
चले जहाँ दसरथु जनवासे। मनहुँ सरोबर तकेउ पिआसे॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रसन्न होकर उन्होंने दोनों भाइयों को हृदय से लगा लिया। उनका शरीर पुलकित हो गया और नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया। वे उस जनवासे को चले, जहाँ दशरथजी थे। मानो सरोवर प्यासे की ओर लक्ष्य करके चला हो॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* भूप बिलोके जबहिं मुनि आवत सुतन्ह समेत।
उठे हरषि सुखसिंधु महुँ चले थाह सी लेत॥307॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब राजा दशरथजी ने पुत्रों सहित मुनि को आते देखा, तब वे हर्षित होकर उठे और सुख के समुद्र में थाह सी लेते हुए चले॥307॥ 

चौपाई : 

* मुनिहि दंडवत कीन्ह महीसा। बार बार पद रज धरि सीसा॥
कौसिक राउ लिए उर लाई। कहि असीस पूछी कुसलाई॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*पृथ्वीपति दशरथजी ने मुनि की चरणधूलि को बारंबार सिर पर चढ़ाकर उनको दण्डवत्* प्रणाम किया। विश्वामित्रजी ने राजा को उठाकर हृदय से लगा लिया और आशीर्वाद देकर कुशल पूछी॥1॥ 

* पुनि दंडवत करत दोउ भाई। देखि नृपति उर सुखु न समाई॥
सुत हियँ लाइ दुसह दुख मेटे। मृतक सरीर प्रान जनु भेंटे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर दोनों भाइयों को दण्डवत्* प्रणाम करते देखकर राजा के हृदय में सुख समाया नहीं। पुत्रों को (उठाकर) हृदय से लगाकर उन्होंने अपने (वियोगजनित) दुःसह दुःख को मिटाया। मानो मृतक शरीर को प्राण मिल गए हों॥2॥ 

* पुनि बसिष्ठ पद सिर तिन्ह नाए। प्रेम मुदित मुनिबर उर लाए॥
बिप्र बृंद बंदे दुहुँ भाईं। मनभावती असीसें पाईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर उन्होंने वशिष्ठजी के चरणों में सिर नवाया। मुनि श्रेष्ठ ने प्रेम के आनंद में उन्हें हृदय से लगा लिया। दोनों भाइयों ने सब ब्राह्मणों की वंदना की और मनभाए आशीर्वाद पाए॥3॥ 

* भरत सहानुज कीन्ह प्रनामा। लिए उठाइ लाइ उर रामा॥
हरषे लखन देखि दोउ भ्राता। मिले प्रेम परिपूरित गाता॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न सहित श्री रामचन्द्रजी को प्रणाम किया। श्री रामजी ने उन्हें उठाकर हृदय से लगा लिया। लक्ष्मणजी दोनों भाइयों को देखकर हर्षित हुए और प्रेम से परिपूर्ण हुए शरीर से उनसे मिले॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* पुरजन परिजन जातिजन जाचक मंत्री मीत।
मिले जथाबिधि सबहि प्रभु परम कृपाल बिनीत॥308॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तदन्तर परम कृपालु और विनयी श्री रामचन्द्रजी अयोध्यावासियों, कुटुम्बियों, जाति के लोगों, याचकों, मंत्रियों और मित्रों सभी से यथा योग्य मिले॥308॥ 

* रामहि देखि बरात जुड़ानी। प्रीति कि रीति न जाति बखानी॥
नृप समीप सोहहिं सुत चारी। जनु धन धरमादिक तनुधारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर बारात शीतल हुई (राम के वियोग में सबके हृदय में जो आग जल रही थी, वह शांत हो गई) प्रीति की रीति का बखान नहीं हो सकता। राजा के पास चारों पुत्र ऐसी शोभा पा रहे हैं, मानो अर्थ, धर्म, काम और मोक्ष शरीर धारण किए हुए हों॥1॥ 

चौपाई : 

* सुतन्ह समेत दसरथहि देखी। मुदित नगर नर नारि बिसेषी॥
सुमन बरिसि सुर हनहिं निसाना। नाकनटीं नाचहिं करि गाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुत्रों सहित दशरथजी को देखकर नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष बहुत ही प्रसन्न हो रहे हैं। (आकाश में) देवता फूलों की वर्षा करके नगाड़े बजा रहे हैं और अप्सराएँ गा-गाकर नाच रही हैं॥2॥ 

* सतानंद अरु बिप्र सचिव गन। मागध सूत बिदुष बंदीजन॥
सहित बरात राउ सनमाना। आयसु मागि फिरे अगवाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अगवानी में आए हुए शतानंदजी, अन्य ब्राह्मण, मंत्रीगण, मागध, सूत, विद्वान और भाटों ने बारात सहित राजा दशरथजी का आदर-सत्कार किया। फिर आज्ञा लेकर वे वापस लौटे॥3॥ 

* प्रथम बरात लगन तें आई। तातें पुर प्रमोदु अधिकाई॥
ब्रह्मानंदु लोग सब लहहीं। बढ़हुँ दिवस निसि बिधि सन कहहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बारात लग्न के दिन से पहले आ गई है, इससे जनकपुर में अधिक आनंद छा रहा है। सब लोग ब्रह्मानंद प्राप्त कर रहे हैं और विधाता से मनाकर कहते हैं कि दिन-रात बढ़ जाएँ (बड़े हो जाएँ)4॥

क्रमश:........... शेष अगले भाग मे ।

----------


## calvitf

######## बारात का जनकपुर में आना और स्वागतादि -2 #########

दोहा : 

* रामु सीय सोभा अवधि सुकृत अवधि दोउ राज।
जहँ तहँ पुरजन कहहिं अस मिलि नर नारि समाज॥309॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रामचन्द्रजी और सीताजी सुंदरता की सीमा हैं और दोनों राजा पुण्य की सीमा हैं, जहाँ-तहाँ जनकपुरवासी स्त्री-पुरुषों के समूह इकट्ठे हो-होकर यही कह रहे हैं॥309॥ 

चौपाई : 

* जनक सुकृत मूरति बैदेही। दसरथ सुकृत रामु धरें देही॥
इन्ह सम काहुँ न सिव अवराधे। काहुँ न इन्ह समान फल लाधे॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी के सुकृत (पुण्य) की मूर्ति जानकीजी हैं और दशरथजी के सुकृत देह धारण किए हुए श्री रामजी हैं। इन (दोनों राजाओं) के समान किसी ने शिवजी की आराधना नहीं की और न इनके समान किसी ने फल ही पाए॥1॥ 

* इन्ह सम कोउ न भयउ जग माहीं। है नहिं कतहूँ होनेउ नाहीं॥
हम सब सकल सुकृत कै रासी। भए जग जनमि जनकपुर बासी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इनके समान जगत में न कोई हुआ, न कहीं है, न होने का ही है। हम सब भी सम्पूर्ण पुण्यों की राशि हैं, जो जगत में जन्म लेकर जनकपुर के निवासी हुए,2॥ 

* जिन्ह जानकी राम छबि देखी। को सुकृती हम सरिस बिसेषी॥
पुनि देखब रघुबीर बिआहू। लेब भली बिधि लोचन लाहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और जिन्होंने जानकीजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी की छबि देखी है। हमारे सरीखा विशेष पुण्यात्मा कौन होगा! और अब हम श्री रघुनाथजी का विवाह देखेंगे और भलीभाँति नेत्रों का लाभ लेंगे॥3॥ 

* कहहिं परसपर कोकिलबयनीं। एहि बिआहँ बड़ लाभु सुनयनीं॥
बड़ें भाग बिधि बात बनाई। नयन अतिथि होइहहिं दोउ भाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोयल के समान मधुर बोलने वाली स्त्रियाँ आपस में कहती हैं कि हे सुंदर नेत्रों वाली! इस विवाह में बड़ा लाभ है। बड़े भाग्य से विधाता ने सब बात बना दी है, ये दोनों भाई हमारे नेत्रों के अतिथि हुआ करेंगे॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* बारहिं बार सनेह बस जनक बोलाउब सीय।
लेन आइहहिं बंधु दोउ कोटि काम कमनीय॥310॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी स्नेहवश बार-बार सीताजी को बुलावेंगे और करोड़ों कामदेवों के समान सुंदर दोनों भाई सीताजी को लेने (विदा कराने) आया करेंगे॥310॥ 

चौपाई : 

* बिबिध भाँति होइहि पहुनाई। प्रिय न काहि अस सासुर माई॥
तब तब राम लखनहि निहारी। होइहहिं सब पुर लोग सुखारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*तब उनकी अनेकों प्रकार से पहुनाई होगी। सखी! ऐसी ससुराल किसे प्यारी न होगी! तब-तब हम सब नगर निवासी श्री राम-लक्ष्मण को देख-देखकर सुखी होंगे॥1॥ 

* सखि जस राम लखन कर जोटा। तैसेइ भूप संग हुइ ढोटा॥
स्याम गौर सब अंग सुहाए। ते सब कहहिं देखि जे आए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सखी! जैसा श्री राम-लक्ष्मण का जोड़ा है, वैसे ही दो कुमार राजा के साथ और भी हैं। वे भी एक श्याम और दूसरे गौर वर्ण के हैं, उनके भी सब अंग बहुत सुंदर हैं। जो लोग उन्हें देख आए हैं, वे सब यही कहते हैं॥2॥ 

* कहा एक मैं आजु निहारे। जनु बिरंचि निज हाथ सँवारे॥
भरतु राम ही की अनुहारी। सहसा लखि न सकहिं नर नारी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*एक ने कहा- मैंने आज ही उन्हें देखा है, इतने सुंदर हैं, मानो ब्रह्माजी ने उन्हें अपने हाथों सँवारा है। भरत तो श्री रामचन्द्रजी की ही शकल-सूरत के हैं। स्त्री-पुरुष उन्हें सहसा पहचान नहीं सकते॥3॥ 

* लखनु सत्रुसूदनु एकरूपा। नख सिख ते सब अंग अनूपा॥
मन भावहिं मुख बरनि न जाहीं। उपमा कहुँ त्रिभुवन कोउ नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मण और शत्रुघ्न दोनों का एक रूप है। दोनों के नख से शिखा तक सभी अंग अनुपम हैं। मन को बड़े अच्छे लगते हैं, पर मुख से उनका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। उनकी उपमा के योग्य तीनों लोकों में कोई नहीं है॥4॥ 

*छन्द : 

* उपमा न कोउ कह दास तुलसी कतहुँ कबि कोबिद कहैं।
बल बिनय बिद्या सील सोभा सिंधु इन्ह से एइ अहैं॥ 
पुर नारि सकल पसारि अंचल बिधिहि बचन सुनावहीं॥
ब्याहिअहुँ चारिउ भाइ एहिं पुर हम सुमंगल गावहीं॥

भावार्थ:-*दास तुलसी कहता है कवि और कोविद (विद्वान) कहते हैं, इनकी उपमा कहीं कोई नहीं है। बल, विनय, विद्या, शील और शोभा के समुद्र इनके समान ये ही हैं। जनकपुर की सब स्त्रियाँ आँचल फैलाकर विधाता को यह वचन (विनती) सुनाती हैं कि चारों भाइयों का विवाह इसी नगर में हो और हम सब सुंदर मंगल गावें। 

सोरठा : 

* कहहिं परस्पर नारि बारि बिलोचन पुलक तन।
सखि सबु करब पुरारि पुन्य पयोनिधि भूप दोउ॥311॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भरकर पुलकित शरीर से स्त्रियाँ आपस में कह रही हैं कि हे सखी! दोनों राजा पुण्य के समुद्र हैं, त्रिपुरारी शिवजी सब मनोरथ पूर्ण करेंगे॥311॥ 

चौपाई : 

* एहि बिधि सकल मनोरथ करहीं। आनँद उमगि उमगि उर भरहीं॥
जे नृप सीय स्वयंबर आए। देखि बंधु सब तिन्ह सुख पाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सब मनोरथ कर रही हैं और हृदय को उमंग-उमंगकर (उत्साहपूर्वक) आनंद से भर रही हैं। सीताजी के स्वयंवर में जो राजा आए थे, उन्होंने भी चारों भाइयों को देखकर सुख पाया॥1॥ 

* कहत राम जसु बिसद बिसाला। निज निज भवन गए महिपाला॥
गए बीति कछु दिन एहि भाँती। प्रमुदित पुरजन सकल बराती॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का निर्मल और महान यश कहते हुए राजा लोग अपने-अपने घर गए। इस प्रकार कुछ दिन बीत गए। जनकपुर निवासी और बाराती सभी बड़े आनंदित हैं॥2॥ 

* मंगल मूल लगन दिनु आवा। हिम रितु अगहनु मासु सुहावा॥
ग्रह तिथि नखतु जोगु बर बारू। लगन सोधि बिधि कीन्ह बिचारू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंगलों का मूल लग्न का दिन आ गया। हेमंत ऋतु और सुहावना अगहन का महीना था। ग्रह, तिथि, नक्षत्र, योग और वार श्रेष्ठ थे। लग्न (मुहूर्त) शोधकर ब्रह्माजी ने उस पर विचार किया,3॥ 

* पठै दीन्हि नारद सन सोई। गनी जनक के गनकन्ह जोई॥
सुनी सकल लोगन्ह यह बाता। कहहिं जोतिषी आहिं बिधाता॥4॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*और उस (लग्न पत्रिका) को नारदजी के हाथ (जनकजी के यहाँ) भेज दिया। जनकजी के ज्योतिषियों ने भी वही गणना कर रखी थी। जब सब लोगों ने यह बात सुनी तब वे कहने लगे- यहाँ के ज्योतिषी भी ब्रह्मा ही हैं॥4॥ 

दोहा : 

* धेनुधूरि बेला बिमल सकल सुमंगल मूल।
बिप्रन्ह कहेउ बिदेह सन जानि सगुन अनुकूल॥312॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निर्मल और सभी सुंदर मंगलों की मूल गोधूलि की पवित्र बेला आ गई और अनुकूल शकुन होने लगे, यह जानकर ब्राह्मणों ने जनकजी से कहा॥312॥ 

चौपाई : 

* उपरोहितहि कहेउ नरनाहा। अब बिलंब कर कारनु काहा॥
सतानंद तब सचिव बोलाए। मंगल सकल साजि सब ल्याए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब राजा जनक ने पुरोहित शतानंदजी से कहा कि अब देरी का क्या कारण है। तब शतानंदजी ने मंत्रियों को बुलाया। वे सब मंगल का सामान सजाकर ले आए॥1॥ 

* संख निसान पनव बहु बाजे। मंगल कलस सगुन सुभ साजे॥
सुभग सुआसिनि गावहिं गीता। करहिं बेद धुनि बिप्र पुनीता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शंख, नगाड़े, ढोल और बहुत से बाजे बजने लगे तथा मंगल कलश और शुभ शकुन की वस्तुएँ (दधि, दूर्वा आदि) सजाई गईं। सुंदर सुहागिन स्त्रियाँ गीत गा रही हैं और पवित्र ब्राह्मण वेद की ध्वनि कर रहे हैं॥2॥ 

* लेन चले सादर एहि भाँती। गए जहाँ जनवास बराती॥
कोसलपति कर देखि समाजू। अति लघु लाग तिन्हहि सुरराजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग इस प्रकार आदरपूर्वक बारात को लेने चले और जहाँ बारातियों का जनवासा था, वहाँ गए। अवधपति दशरथजी का समाज (वैभव) देखकर उनको देवराज इन्द्र भी बहुत ही तुच्छ लगने लगे॥3॥ 

* भयउ समउ अब धारिअ पाऊ। यह सुनि परा निसानहिं घाऊ ॥
गुरहि पूछि करि कुल बिधि राजा। चले संग मुनि साधु समाजा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उन्होंने जाकर विनती की-) समय हो गया, अब पधारिए। यह सुनते ही नगाड़ों पर चोट पड़ी। गुरु वशिष्ठजी से पूछकर और कुल की सब रीतियों को करके राजा दशरथजी मुनियों और साधुओं के समाज को साथ लेकर चले॥4॥

क्रमश:........... शेष अगले भाग मे ।

----------


## calvitf

######## बारात का जनकपुर में आना और स्वागतादि -3 #########

दोहा : 

* भाग्य बिभव अवधेस कर देखि देव ब्रह्मादि।
लगे सराहन सहस मुख जानि जनम निज बादि॥313॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*अवध नरेश दशरथजी का भाग्य और वैभव देखकर और अपना जन्म व्यर्थ समझकर, ब्रह्माजी आदि देवता हजारों मुखों से उसकी सराहना करने लगे॥313॥ 


चौपाई : 

* सुरन्ह सुमंगल अवसरु जाना। बरषहिं सुमन बजाइ निसाना॥
सिव ब्रह्मादिक बिबुध बरूथा। चढ़े बिमानन्हि नाना जूथा॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*देवगण सुंदर मंगल का अवसर जानकर, नगाड़े बजा-बजाकर फूल बरसाते हैं। शिवजी, ब्रह्माजी आदि देववृन्द यूथ (टोलियाँ) बना-बनाकर विमानों पर जा चढ़े॥1॥ 


* प्रेम पुलक तन हृदयँ उछाहू। चले बिलोकन राम बिआहू॥
देखि जनकपुरु सुर अनुरागे। निज निज लोक सबहिं लघु लागे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और प्रेम से पुलकित शरीर हो तथा हृदय में उत्साह भरकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी का विवाह देखने चले। जनकपुर को देखकर देवता इतने अनुरक्त हो गए कि उन सबको अपने-अपने लोक बहुत तुच्छ लगने लगे॥2॥ 


* चितवहिं चकित बिचित्र बिताना। रचना सकल अलौकिक नाना।
नगर नारि नर रूप निधाना। सुघर सुधरम सुसील सुजाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विचित्र मंडप को तथा नाना प्रकार की सब अलौकिक रचनाओं को वे चकित होकर देख रहे हैं। नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष रूप के भंडार, सुघड़, श्रेष्ठ धर्मात्मा, सुशील और सुजान हैं॥3॥ 


* तिन्हहि देखि सब सुर सुरनारीं। भए नखत जनु बिधु उजिआरीं॥
बिधिहि भयउ आचरजु बिसेषी। निज करनी कछु कतहुँ न देखी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हें देखकर सब देवता और देवांगनाएँ ऐसे प्रभाहीन हो गए जैसे चन्द्रमा के उजियाले में तारागण फीके पड़ जाते हैं। ब्रह्माजी को विशेष आश्चर्य हुआ, क्योंकि वहाँ उन्होंने अपनी कोई करनी (रचना) तो कहीं देखी ही नहीं॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* सिवँ समुझाए देव सब जनि आचरज भुलाहु।
हृदयँ बिचारहु धीर धरि सिय रघुबीर बिआहु॥314॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब शिवजी ने सब देवताओं को समझाया कि तुम लोग आश्चर्य में मत भूलो। हृदय में धीरज धरकर विचार तो करो कि यह (भगवान की महामहिमामयी निजशक्ति) श्री सीताजी का और (अखिल ब्रह्माण्डों के परम ईश्वर साक्षात्* भगवान) श्री रामचन्द्रजी का विवाह है॥314॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जिन्ह कर नामु लेत जग माहीं। सकल अमंगल मूल नसाहीं॥
करतल होहिं पदारथ चारी। तेइ सिय रामु कहेउ कामारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनका नाम लेते ही जगत में सारे अमंगलों की जड़ कट जाती है और चारों पदार्थ (अर्थ, धर्म, काम, मोक्ष) मुट्ठी में आ जाते हैं, ये वही (जगत के माता-पिता) श्री सीतारामजी हैं, काम के शत्रु शिवजी ने ऐसा कहा॥1॥ 


* एहि बिधि संभु सुरन्ह समुझावा। पुनि आगें बर बसह चलावा॥
देवन्ह देखे दसरथु जाता। महामोद मन पुलकित गाता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार शिवजी ने देवताओं को समझाया और फिर अपने श्रेष्ठ बैल नंदीश्वर को आगे बढ़ाया। देवताओं ने देखा कि दशरथजी मन में बड़े ही प्रसन्न और शरीर से पुलकित हुए चले जा रहे हैं॥2॥ 


* साधु समाज संग महिदेवा। जनु तनु धरें करहिं सुख सेवा॥
सोहत साथ सुभग सुत चारी। जनु अपबरग सकल तनुधारी॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके साथ (परम हर्षयुक्त) साधुओं और ब्राह्मणों की मंडली ऐसी शोभा दे रही है, मानो समस्त सुख शरीर धारण करके उनकी सेवा कर रहे हों। चारों सुंदर पुत्र साथ में ऐसे सुशोभित हैं, मानो सम्पूर्ण मोक्ष (सालोक्य, सामीप्य, सारूप्य, सायुज्य) शरीर धारण किए हुए हों॥3॥ 


* मरकत कनक बरन बर जोरी। देखि सुरन्ह भै प्रीति न थोरी॥
पुनि रामहि बिलोकि हियँ हरषे। नृपहि सराहि सुमन तिन्ह बरषे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मरकतमणि और सुवर्ण के रंग की सुंदर जोड़ियों को देखकर देवताओं को कम प्रीति नहीं हुई (अर्थात्* बहुत ही प्रीति हुई) फिर रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर वे हृदय में (अत्यन्त) हर्षित हुए और राजा की सराहना करके उन्होंने फूल बरसाए॥4॥ 


दोहा : 

* राम रूपु नख सिख सुभग बारहिं बार निहारि।
पुलक गात लोचन सजल उमा समेत पुरारि॥315॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नख से शिखा तक श्री रामचन्द्रजी के सुंदर रूप को बार-बार देखते हुए पार्वतीजी सहित श्री शिवजी का शरीर पुलकित हो गया और उनके नेत्र (प्रेमाश्रुओं के) जल से भर गए॥315॥ 


चौपाई : 

* केकि कंठ दुति स्यामल अंगा। तड़ित बिनिंदक बसन सुरंगा॥
ब्याह बिभूषन बिबिध बनाए। मंगल सब सब भाँति सुहाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रामजी का मोर के कंठ की सी कांतिवाला (हरिताभ) श्याम शरीर है। बिजली का अत्यन्त निरादर करने वाले प्रकाशमय सुंदर (पीत) रंग के वस्त्र हैं। सब मंगल रूप और सब प्रकार के सुंदर भाँति-भाँति के विवाह के आभूषण शरीर पर सजाए हुए हैं॥1॥ 


* सरद बिमल बिधु बदनु सुहावन। नयन नवल राजीव लजावन॥
सकल अलौकिक सुंदरताई। कहि न जाई मनहीं मन भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनका सुंदर मुख शरत्पूर्णिमा के निर्मल चन्द्रमा के समान और (मनोहर) नेत्र नवीन कमल को लजाने वाले हैं। सारी सुंदरता अलौकिक है। (माया की बनी नहीं है, दिव्य सच्चिदानन्दमयी है) वह कहीं नहीं जा सकती, मन ही मन बहुत प्रिय लगती है॥2॥ 


* बंधु मनोहर सोहहिं संगा। जात नचावत चपल तुरंगा।
राजकुअँर बर बाजि देखावहिं। बंस प्रसंसक बिरिद सुनावहिं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*साथ में मनोहर भाई शोभित हैं, जो चंचल घोड़ों को नचाते हुए चले जा रहे हैं। राजकुमार श्रेष्ठ घोड़ों को (उनकी चाल को) दिखला रहे हैं और वंश की प्रशंसा करने वाले (मागध भाट) विरुदावली सुना रहे हैं॥3॥ 


* जेहि तुरंग पर रामु बिराजे। गति बिलोकि खगनायकु लाजे॥
कहि न जाइ सब भाँति सुहावा। बाजि बेषु जनु काम बनावा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस घोड़े पर श्री रामजी विराजमान हैं, उसकी (तेज) चाल देखकर गरुड़ भी लजा जाते हैं, उसका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता, वह सब प्रकार से सुंदर है। मानो कामदेव ने ही घोड़े का वेष धारण कर लिया हो॥4॥

क्रमश:........... शेष अगले भाग मे ।

----------


## calvitf

######## बारात का जनकपुर में आना और स्वागतादि -4 #########

*छन्द : 
*
** जनु बाजि बेषु बनाइ मनसिजु राम हित अति सोहई।
आपनें बय बल रूप गुन गति सकल भुवन बिमोहई॥ 
जगमगत जीनु जराव जोति सुमोति मनि मानिक लगे।
किंकिनि ललाम लगामु ललित बिलोकिसुर नर मुनि ठगे॥
*
*भावार्थ:-*मानो श्री रामचन्द्रजी के लिए कामदेव घोड़े का वेश बनाकर अत्यन्त शोभित हो रहा है। वह अपनी अवस्था, बल, रूप, गुण और चाल से समस्त लोकों को मोहित कर रहा है। उसकी सुंदर घुँघरू लगी ललित लगाम को देखकर देवता, मनुष्य और मुनि सभी ठगे जाते हैं। 


दोहा : 

* प्रभु मनसहिं लयलीन मनु चलत बाजि छबि पाव।
भूषित उड़गन तड़ित घनु जनु बर बरहि नचाव॥316॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु की इच्छा में अपने मन को लीन किए चलता हुआ वह घोड़ा बड़ी शोभा पा रहा है। मानो तारागण तथा बिजली से अलंकृत मेघ सुंदर मोर को नचा रहा हो॥316॥ 


चौपाई : 

* जेहिं बर बाजि रामु असवारा। तेहि सारदउ न बरनै पारा॥
संकरु राम रूप अनुरागे। नयन पंचदस अति प्रिय लागे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस श्रेष्ठ घोड़े पर श्री रामचन्द्रजी सवार हैं, उसका वर्णन सरस्वतीजी भी नहीं कर सकतीं। शंकरजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के रूप में ऐसे अनुरक्त हुए कि उन्हें अपने पंद्रह नेत्र इस समय बहुत ही प्यारे लगने लगे॥1॥ 


* हरि हित सहित रामु जब जोहे। रमा समेत रमापति मोहे॥
निरखि राम छबि बिधि हरषाने। आठइ नयन जानि पछिताने॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भगवान विष्णु ने जब प्रेम सहित श्री राम को देखा, तब वे (रमणीयता की मूर्ति) श्री लक्ष्मीजी के पति श्री लक्ष्मीजी सहित मोहित हो गए। श्री रामचन्द्रजी की शोभा देखकर ब्रह्माजी बड़े प्रसन्न हुए, पर अपने आठ ही नेत्र जानकर पछताने लगे॥2॥ 


* सुर सेनप उर बहुत उछाहू। बिधि ते डेवढ़ लोचन लाहू॥
रामहि चितव सुरेस सुजाना। गौतम श्रापु परम हित माना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं के सेनापति स्वामि कार्तिक के हृदय में बड़ा उत्साह है, क्योंकि वे ब्रह्माजी से ड्योढ़े अर्थात बारह नेत्रों से रामदर्शन का सुंदर लाभ उठा रहे हैं। सुजान इन्द्र (अपने हजार नेत्रों से) श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देख रहे हैं और गौतमजी के शाप को अपने लिए 
परम हितकर मान रहे हैं॥3॥ 


* देव सकल सुरपतिहि सिहाहीं। आजु पुरंदर सम कोउ नाहीं॥
मुदित देवगन रामहि देखी। नृपसमाज दुहुँ हरषु बिसेषी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी देवता देवराज इन्द्र से ईर्षा कर रहे हैं (और कह रहे हैं) कि आज इन्द्र के समान भाग्यवान दूसरा कोई नहीं है। श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर देवगण प्रसन्न हैं और दोनों राजाओं के समाज में विशेष हर्ष छा रहा है॥4॥ 


*छन्द : 

* अति हरषु राजसमाज दुहु दिसि दुंदुभीं बाजहिं घनी।
बरषहिं सुमन सुर हरषि कहि जय जयति जय रघुकुलमनी॥ 
एहि भाँति जानि बरात आवत बाजने बहु बाजहीं।
रानी सुआसिनि बोलि परिछनि हेतु मंगल साजहीं॥

भावार्थ:-*दोनों ओर से राजसमाज में अत्यन्त हर्ष है और बड़े जोर से नगाड़े बज रहे हैं। देवता प्रसन्न होकर और 'रघुकुलमणि श्री राम की जय हो, जय हो, जय हो' कहकर फूल बरसा रहे हैं। इस प्रकार बारात को आती हुई जानकर बहुत प्रकार के बाजे बजने लगे और रानी सुहागिन स्त्रियों को बुलाकर परछन के लिए मंगल द्रव्य सजाने लगीं॥ 


दोहा : 

* सजि आरती अनेक बिधि मंगल सकल सँवारि।
चलीं मुदित परिछनि करन गजगामिनि बर नारि॥317॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अनेक प्रकार से आरती सजकर और समस्त मंगल द्रव्यों को यथायोग्य सजाकर गजगामिनी (हाथी की सी चाल वाली) उत्तम स्त्रियाँ आनंदपूर्वक परछन के लिए चलीं॥317॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बिधुबदनीं सब सब मृगलोचनि। सब निज तन छबि रति मदु मोचनि॥
पहिरें बरन बरन बर चीरा। सकल बिभूषन सजें सरीरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी स्त्रियाँ चन्द्रमुखी (चन्द्रमा के समान मुख वाली) और सभी मृगलोचनी (हरिण की सी आँखों वाली) हैं और सभी अपने शरीर की शोभा से रति के गर्व को छुड़ाने वाली हैं। रंग-रंग की सुंदर साड़ियाँ पहने हैं और शरीर पर सब आभूषण सजे हुए हैं॥1॥ 


* सकल सुमंगल अंग बनाएँ। करहिं गान कलकंठि लजाएँ॥
कंकन किंकिनि नूपुर बाजहिं। चालि बिलोकि काम गज लाजहिं॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*समस्त अंगों को सुंदर मंगल पदार्थों से सजाए हुए वे कोयल को भी लजाती हुई (मधुर स्वर से) गान कर रही हैं। कंगन, करधनी और नूपुर बज रहे हैं। स्त्रियों की चाल देखकर कामदेव के हाथी भी लजा जाते हैं॥2॥ 


* बाजहिं बाजने बिबिध प्रकारा। नभ अरु नगर सुमंगलचारा॥
सची सारदा रमा भवानी। जे सुरतिय सुचि सजह सयानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अनेक प्रकार के बाजे बज रहे हैं, आकाश और नगर दोनों स्थानों में सुंदर मंगलाचार हो रहे हैं। शची (इन्द्राणी), सरस्वती, लक्ष्मी, पार्वती और जो स्वभाव से ही पवित्र और सयानी देवांगनाएँ थीं,3॥ 


* कपट नारि बर बेष बनाई। मिली सकल रनिवासहिं जाई॥
करहिं गान कल मंगल बानीं। हरष बिबस सब काहुँ न जानीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे सब कपट से सुंदर स्त्री का वेश बनाकर रनिवास में जा मिलीं और मनोहर वाणी से मंगलगान करने लगीं। सब कोई हर्ष के विशेष वश थे, अतः किसी ने उन्हें पहचाना नहीं॥4॥ 


*छन्द : 

* को जान केहि आनंद बस सब ब्रह्मु बर परिछन चली।
कल गान मधुर निसान बरषहिं सुमन सुर सोभा भली॥ 
आनंदकंदु बिलोकि दूलहु सकलहियँ हरषित भई।
अंभोज अंबक अंबु उमगि सुअंग पुलकावलि छई॥

भावार्थ:-*कौन किसे जाने-पहिचाने! आनंद के वश हुई सब दूलह बने हुए ब्रह्म का परछन करने चलीं। मनोहर गान हो रहा है। मधुर-मधुर नगाड़े बज रहे हैं, देवता फूल बरसा रहे हैं, बड़ी अच्छी शोभा है। आनंदकन्द दूलह को देखकर सब स्त्रियाँ हृदय में हर्षित हुईं। उनके कमल सरीखे नेत्रों में प्रेमाश्रुओं का जल उमड़ आया और सुंदर अंगों में पुलकावली छा गई॥ 


दोहा : 

* जो सुखु भा सिय मातु मन देखि राम बर बेषु।
सो न सकहिं कहि कलप सत सहस सारदा सेषु॥318॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का वर वेश देखकर सीताजी की माता सुनयनाजी के मन में जो सुख हुआ, उसे हजारों सरस्वती और शेषजी सौ कल्पों में भी नहीं कह सकते (अथवा लाखों सरस्वती और शेष लाखों कल्पों में भी नहीं कह सकते)318॥ 

चौपाई : 

* नयन नीरु हटि मंगल जानी। परिछनि करहिं मुदित मन रानी॥
बेद बिहित अरु कुल आचारू। कीन्ह भली बिधि सब ब्यवहारू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंगल अवसर जानकर नेत्रों के जल को रोके हुए रानी प्रसन्न मन से परछन कर रही हैं। वेदों में कहे हुए तथा कुलाचार के अनुसार सभी व्यवहार रानी ने भलीभाँति किए॥1॥ 


* पंच सबद धुनि मंगल गाना। पट पाँवड़े परहिं बिधि नाना॥
करि आरती अरघु तिन्ह दीन्हा। राम गमनु मंडप तब कीन्हा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पंचशब्द (तंत्री, ताल, झाँझ, नगारा और तुरही- इन पाँच प्रकार के बाजों के शब्द), पंचध्वनि (वेदध्वनि, वन्दिध्वनि, जयध्वनि, शंखध्वनि और हुलूध्वनि) और मंगलगान हो रहे हैं। नाना प्रकार के वस्त्रों के पाँवड़े पड़ रहे हैं। उन्होंने (रानी ने) आरती करके अर्घ्य दिया, तब श्री रामजी ने मंडप में गमन किया॥2॥ 


* दसरथु सहित समाज बिराजे। बिभव बिलोकि लोकपति लाजे॥
समयँ समयँ सुर बरषहिं फूला। सांति पढ़हिं महिसुर अनुकूला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दशरथजी अपनी मंडली सहित विराजमान हुए। उनके वैभव को देखकर लोकपाल भी लजा गए। समय-समय पर देवता फूल बरसाते हैं और भूदेव ब्राह्मण समयानुकूल शांति पाठ करते हैं॥3॥ 


* नभ अरु नगर कोलाहल होई। आपनि पर कछु सुनइ न कोई॥
एहि बिधि रामु मंडपहिं आए। अरघु देइ आसन बैठाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आकाश और नगर में शोर मच रहा है। अपनी-पराई कोई कुछ भी नहीं सुनता। इस प्रकार श्री रामचन्द्रजी मंडप में आए और अर्घ्य देकर आसन पर बैठाए गए॥4॥ 


*छन्द : 

* बैठारि आसन आरती करि निरखि बरु सुखु पावहीं।
मनि बसन भूषन भूरि वारहिं नारि मंगल गावहीं॥ 
ब्रह्मादि सुरबर बिप्र बेष बनाइ कौतुक देखहीं।
अवलोकि रघुकुल कमल रबि छबि सुफल जीवन लेखहीं॥

भावार्थ:-*आसन पर बैठाकर, आरती करके दूलह को देखकर स्त्रियाँ सुख पा रही हैं। वे ढेर के ढेर मणि, वस्त्र और गहने निछावर करके मंगल गा रही हैं। ब्रह्मा आदि श्रेष्ठ देवता ब्राह्मण का वेश बनाकर कौतुक देख रहे हैं। वे रघुकुल रूपी कमल को प्रफुल्लित करने वाले सूर्य श्री रामचन्द्रजी की छबि देखकर अपना जीवन सफल जान रहे हैं। 


क्रमश:........... शेष अगले भाग मे ।

----------


## calvitf

######## बारात का जनकपुर में आना और स्वागतादि -5 #########

दोहा : 

*नाऊ बारी भाट नट राम निछावरि पाइ।
मुदित असीसहिं नाइ सिर हरषु न हृदयँ समाइ॥319॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नाई, बारी, भाट और नट श्री रामचन्द्रजी की निछावर पाकर आनंदित हो सिर नवाकर आशीष देते हैं, उनके हृदय में हर्ष समाता नहीं है॥319॥ 


चौपाई : 

* मिले जनकु दसरथु अति प्रीतीं। करि बैदिक लौकिक सब रीतीं॥
मिलत महा दोउ राज बिराजे। उपमा खोजि खोजि कबि लाजे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वैदिक और लौकिक सब रीतियाँ करके जनकजी और दशरथजी बड़े प्रेम से मिले। दोनों महाराज मिलते हुए बड़े ही शोभित हुए, कवि उनके लिए उपमा खोज-खोजकर लजा गए॥1॥ 


* लही न कतहुँ हारि हियँ मानी। इन्ह सम एइ उपमा उर आनी॥
सामध देखि देव अनुरागे। सुमन बरषि जसु गावन लागे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब कहीं भी उपमा नहीं मिली, तब हृदय में हार मानकर उन्होंने मन में यही उपमा निश्चित की कि इनके समान ये ही हैं। समधियों का मिलाप या परस्पर संबंध देखकर देवता अनुरक्त हो गए और फूल बरसाकर उनका यश गाने लगे॥2॥ 

* जगु बिरंचि उपजावा जब तें। देखे सुने ब्याह बहु तब तें॥
सकल भाँति सम साजु समाजू। सम समधी देखे हम आजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वे कहने लगे-) जबसे ब्रह्माजी ने जगत को उत्पन्न किया, तब से हमने बहुत विवाह देखे- सुने, परन्तु सब प्रकार से समान साज-समाज और बराबरी के (पूर्ण समतायुक्त) समधी तो आज ही देखे॥3॥ 


* देव गिरा सुनि सुंदर साँची। प्रीति अलौकिक दुहु दिसि माची॥
देत पाँवड़े अरघु सुहाए। सादर जनकु मंडपहिं ल्याए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं की सुंदर सत्यवाणी सुनकर दोनों ओर अलौकिक प्रीति छा गई। सुंदर पाँवड़े और अर्घ्य देते हुए जनकजी दशरथजी को आदरपूर्वक मंडप में ले आए॥4॥ 

*छन्द : 

* मंडपु बिलोकि बिचित्र रचनाँ रुचिरताँ मुनि मन हरे।
निज पानि जनक सुजान सब कहुँ आनि सिंघासन धरे॥ 
कुल इष्ट सरिस बसिष्ट पूजे बिनय करि आसिष लही।
कौसिकहि पूजन परम प्रीति कि रीति तौ न परै कही॥

भावार्थ:-*मंडप को देखकर उसकी विचित्र रचना और सुंदरता से मुनियों के मन भी हरे गए (मोहित हो गए) सुजान जनकजी ने अपने हाथों से ला-लाकर सबके लिए सिंहासन रखे। उन्होंने अपने कुल के इष्टदेवता के समान वशिष्ठजी की पूजा की और विनय करके आशीर्वाद प्राप्त किया। विश्वामित्रजी की पूजा करते समय की परम प्रीति की रीति तो कहते ही नहीं बनती॥ 


दोहा : 

* बामदेव आदिक रिषय पूजे मुदित महीस॥
दिए दिब्य आसन सबहि सब सन लही असीस॥320॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने वामदेव आदि ऋषियों की प्रसन्न मन से पूजा की। सभी को दिव्य आसन दिए और सबसे आशीर्वाद प्राप्त किया॥320॥ 


चौपाई : 

* बहुरि कीन्हि कोसलपति पूजा। जानि ईस सम भाउ न दूजा॥
कीन्हि जोरि कर बिनय बड़ाई। कहि निज भाग्य बिभव बहुताई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर उन्होंने कोसलाधीश राजा दशरथजी की पूजा उन्हें ईश (महादेवजी) के समान जानकर की, कोई दूसरा भाव न था। तदन्तर (उनके संबंध से) अपने भाग्य और वैभव के विस्तार की सराहना करके हाथ जोड़कर विनती और बड़ाई की॥1॥ 


* पूजे भूपति सकल बराती। समधी सम सादर सब भाँती॥
आसन उचित दिए सब काहू। कहौं काह मुख एक उछाहू॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा जनकजी ने सब बारातियों का समधी दशरथजी के समान ही सब प्रकार से आदरपूर्वक पूजन किया और सब किसी को उचित आसन दिए। मैं एक मुख से उस उत्साह का क्या वर्णन करूँ॥2॥ 


* सकल बरात जनक सनमानी। दान मान बिनती बर बानी॥
बिधि हरि हरु दिसिपति दिनराऊ। जे जानहिं रघुबीर प्रभाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा जनक ने दान, मान-सम्मान, विनय और उत्तम वाणी से सारी बारात का सम्मान किया। ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, शिव, दिक्पाल और सूर्य जो श्री रघुनाथजी का प्रभाव जानते हैं,3॥ 


* कपट बिप्र बर बेष बनाएँ। कौतुक देखहिं अति सचु पाएँ॥
पूजे जनक देव सम जानें। दिए सुआसन बिनु पहिचानें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे कपट से ब्राह्मणों का सुंदर वेश बनाए बहुत ही सुख पाते हुए सब लीला देख रहे थे। जनकजी ने उनको देवताओं के समान जानकर उनका पूजन किया और बिना पहिचाने भी उन्हें सुंदर आसन दिए॥4॥ 


*छन्द : 

* पहिचान को केहि जान सबहि अपान सुधि भोरी भई।
आनंद कंदु बिलोकि दूलहु उभय दिसि आनँदमई॥ 
सुर लखे राम सुजान पूजे मानसिक आसन दए।
अवलोकि सीलु सुभाउ प्रभु को बिबुध मन प्रमुदित भए॥

भावार्थ:-*कौन किसको जाने-पहिचाने! सबको अपनी ही सुध भूली हुई है। आनंदकन्द दूलह को देखकर दोनों ओर आनंदमयी स्थिति हो रही है। सुजान (सर्वज्ञ) श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने देवताओं को पहिचान लिया और उनकी मानसिक पूजा करके उन्हें मानसिक आसन दिए। प्रभु का शील-स्वभाव देखकर देवगण मन में बहुत आनंदित हुए। 


दोहा : 

* रामचन्द्र मुख चंद्र छबि लोचन चारु चकोर।
करत पान सादर सकल प्रेमु प्रमोदु न थोर॥321॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के मुख रूपी चन्द्रमा की छबि को सभी के सुंदर नेत्र रूपी चकोर आदरपूर्वक पान कर रहे हैं, प्रेम और आनंद कम नहीं है (अर्थात बहुत है)321॥ 


चौपाई : 

* समउ बिलोकि बसिष्ठ बोलाए। सादर सतानंदु सुनि आए॥
बेगि कुअँरि अब आनहु जाई। चले मुदित मुनि आयसु पाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समय देखकर वशिष्ठजी ने शतानंदजी को आदरपूर्वक बुलाया। वे सुनकर आदर के साथ आए। वशिष्ठजी ने कहा- अब जाकर राजकुमारी को शीघ्र ले आइए। मुनि की आज्ञा पाकर वे प्रसन्न होकर चले॥1॥ 


* रानी सुनि उपरोहित बानी। प्रमुदित सखिन्ह समेत सयानी॥
बिप्र बधू कुल बृद्ध बोलाईं। करि कुल रीति सुमंगल गाईं॥2॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*बुद्धिमती रानी पुरोहित की वाणी सुनकर सखियों समेत बड़ी प्रसन्न हुईं। ब्राह्मणों की स्त्रियों और कुल की बूढ़ी स्त्रियों को बुलाकर उन्होंने कुलरीति करके सुंदर मंगल गीत गाए॥2॥ 


* नारि बेष जे सुर बर बामा। सकल सुभायँ सुंदरी स्यामा॥
तिन्हहि देखि सुखु पावहिं नारी। बिनु पहिचानि प्रानहु ते प्यारीं॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*श्रेष्ठ देवांगनाएँ, जो सुंदर मनुष्य-स्त्रियों के वेश में हैं, सभी स्वभाव से ही सुंदरी और श्यामा (सोलह वर्ष की अवस्था वाली) हैं। उनको देखकर रनिवास की स्त्रियाँ सुख पाती हैं और बिना पहिचान के ही वे सबको प्राणों से भी प्यारी हो रही हैं॥3॥ 


* बार बार सनमानहिं रानी। उमा रमा सारद सम जानी॥
सीय सँवारि समाजु बनाई। मुदित मंडपहिं चलीं लवाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हें पार्वती, लक्ष्मी और सरस्वती के समान जानकर रानी बार-बार उनका सम्मान करती हैं। (रनिवास की स्त्रियाँ और सखियाँ) सीताजी का श्रृंगार करके, मंडली बनाकर, प्रसन्न होकर उन्हें मंडप में लिवा चलीं॥4॥

अगले प्रसंग मे आप लोग श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई का आनंद लेगे

----------


## calvitf

यहा आने वाले मित्रो, 
सदस्यो से अनुरोध है की मन मे क्या सोच रहे है 
कम से कम चार शब्दो मे राय (प्रतिक्रिया) जरूर दे

 ~~~~ धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

वाह-वाह क्या प्रसंग चल रहा है।

----------


## calvitf

> *जय श्री राम................ जय श्री राम............ जय श्री राम................. जय श्री राम....*


समीर जी को .......... जय श्री राम 




> अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त और जानकर भी बहुत अच्छे हैं ! ऐसे ही सूत्र को गति देते रहें ! धन्यवाद !


मित्र सराहना के लिए धन्यवाद ...................... बस ऐसे ही  मनोबल बढ़ाते रहिए 




> वाह-वाह क्या प्रसंग चल रहा है।


धन्यवाद मित्र .......... अब श्री राम चन्द्र की शादी की तैयारी करो मित्र

----------


## Badtameez

> समीर जी को .......... जय श्री राम मित्र सराहना के लिए धन्यवाद ...................... बस ऐसे ही  मनोबल बढ़ाते रहिए धन्यवाद मित्र .......... अब श्री राम चन्द्र की शादी की तैयारी करो मित्र


बङे दु:त्र बात है धवल जी, 12 अप्रैल से मेरी परीक्षा शुरू है नहीं तो इन मनमोहक प्रसंगों पर कुछ न कुछ अवश्य लिखता।------ सुरेश 'सौरभ'

----------


## Badtameez

उपर मैंने दु:ख की जगह दु:त्र लिख दिया है , क्षमा करें।

----------


## calvitf

> बङे दु:त्र बात है धवल जी, 12 अप्रैल से मेरी परीक्षा शुरू है नहीं तो इन मनमोहक प्रसंगों पर कुछ न कुछ अवश्य लिखता।------ सुरेश 'सौरभ'





> उपर मैंने दु:ख की जगह दु:त्र लिख दिया है , क्षमा करें।


कोई बात नही मित्र आप अपनी परीक्षा की तैयारी खुब मन लगा करें और अच्छे परिणाम की कामना करे विस्वास करो प्रभु जी आपके साथ हमेशा रहेगे लिखने के लिए परेशान न हो यह महाकाव्य है जिसको पूरा होने मे काफी समय लगेगा और कई अच्छे प्रसंग भी आएंगे उसमे भगवान का गुणगान कर सकते है हम सभी मित्र आपके अच्छे परिणाम की कामना करते है ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ जय हो श्री राम चन्द्र की

----------


## Badtameez

> कोई बात नही मित्र आप अपनी परीक्षा की तैयारी खुब मन लगा करें और अच्छे परिणाम की कामना करे विस्वास करो प्रभु जी आपके साथ हमेशा रहेगे लिखने के लिए परेशान न हो यह महाकाव्य है जिसको पूरा होने मे काफी समय लगेगा और कई अच्छे प्रसंग भी आएंगे उसमे भगवान का गुणगान कर सकते है हम सभी मित्र आपके अच्छे परिणाम की कामना करते है ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ जय हो श्री राम चन्द्र की


जय सिया राम !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## calvitf

> जय सिया राम !!!!!!!!!!!!


सब मिल बोलो ~~~~~~~~~  दशरथ नन्दन अयोध्यापति श्री राम चन्द्रकी ...जय

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो जैसा की आप लोग जानते है कि श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई 
( या हमारे घरो मे शादी ) आने को होती है तो इसी खुशी मे शादी की 
मंगल गीत भी हमारे समाज मे सुनने को मिलता है 
इन गीतों को सुनने से एक अजीब तरह खुशी मन को मिलती है 

मित्रो राम विवाह पर एक पारंपरिक मैथली लोकगीत का आनंद ले

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम जानकी के विवाह के उपलक्ष्य मे गुजराती भाषा मे एक भजन .............

----------


## Sameerchand

*आजकल “ऐक्यवाद” और “द्वैतवाद” पर बड़ा वाद विवाद होता रहता है | [कोई लोग तो कहते हैं कि ईश्वर हैं ही नहीं, तो वे इस वाद विवाद का हिस्सा नहीं हैं | ]  तो दूसरी ओर, जो मानते भी हैं कि ईश्वर हैं – वे भी दो तरह के हैं | एक वे जो मानते हैं कि ईश्वर एक अलग एंटिटी ” परमात्मा ” हैं और हम “जीवात्माएं” अलग जो उन्हें पूजें आदि ; और दूसरे वे जो मानते हैं कि “अहम् ब्रह्मास्मि” अर्थात – जब मैं अपने ज्ञान पर पड़े परदे से मुक्त हो जाऊंगा – तो मैं ही “ब्रह्म” हो जाऊंगा | मैं कोई व्यक्तिगत राय नहीं दे रहा इस बारे में - दोनों ही दर्शन अपनी जगह सही हो सकते हैं | पर यहाँ इस जगह यह कहानी इस सिलसिले में सुनने में आती है | भूमिका यह है कि जहाँ हम रहते हैं, यह वह जगह है जहाँ किष्किन्धा थी – तो यह हनुमान जी की भूमि है – यहाँ वे “आंजनेय ” नाम से अधिक जाने जाते हैं – उनकी माँ अंजना के नाम से … तो कहानी कुछ यूँ है ….*

*जब रावण की सेना को हरा कर और सीता जी को लेकर श्री राम चन्द्र जी वापस अयोध्या पहुंचे – तो वहां उन सब के लौटने की ख़ुशी में एक बड़े भोज का आयोजन हुआ | वानर सेना के सभी लोग भी आमंत्रित थे – और बेचारे सब ठहरे वानर ही न ? तो सुग्रीव जी ने उन सब को खूब समझाया – देखो – यहाँ हम मेहमान हैं और प्रभु के गाँव के लोग हमारे मेजबान | तुम सब यहाँ खूब अच्छे से पेश आना – हम वानर जाती वालों को लोग शिष्टाचार विहीन न समझें, इस बात का ध्यान रखना |* 

*वानर भी अपनी जाती का मान रखने के लिए तत्पर थे, किन्तु एक वानर आगे आया और हाथ जोड़ कर श्री सुग्रीव से कहने लगा ” प्रभो – हम प्रयास तो करेंगे कि अपना आचार अच्छा रखें, किन्तु हम ठहरे बन्दर | कहीं भूल चूक भी हो सकती है – तो अयोध्या वासियों के आगे हमारी अच्छी छवि रहे – इसके लिए मैं प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि आप किसी को हमारा अगुवा बना दें, जो न सिर्फ हमें मार्गदर्शन देता रहे, बल्कि हमारे बैठने आदि का प्रबंध भी सुचारू रूप से चलाये, कि कही इसी चीज़ के लिए वानर आपस में लड़ने भिड़ने लगें तो हमारी छवि धूमिल होगी |”*

*अब वानरों में सबसे ज्ञानी, व श्री राम के सर्वप्रिय तो हनुमान ही माने जाते थे – तो यह जिम्मेदारी भी उन पर आई |
*
*भोज के दिन श्री हनुमान सबके बैठने वगैरह का इंतज़ाम करते रहे , और सब को ठीक से बैठने के बाद श्री राम के समीप पहुंचे, तो श्री राम के उन्हें बड़े प्रेम से कहा कि तुम भी मेरे साथ ही बैठ कर भोजन करो  | अब हनुमान पशोपेश में आ गए | उनकी योजना में प्रभु के बराबर बैठना तो था ही नहीं – वे तो अपने प्रभु के जीमने के बाद ही प्रसाद के रूप में भोजन ग्रहण करने वाले थे | न तो उनके लिए बैठने की जगह ही थी ना ही केले का पत्ता (अपने हिंदी भाषी साथियों को बताना चाहूँगा – जैसे उत्तर भारत में पत्तलों में भोज परोसे जाने का रिवाज़ है – उसी तरह यहाँ केले के पत्तों में भोजन परोसा जाता है उत्सवों में और भोजों में |)*

*तो हनुमान बेचारे पशोपेश में थे – ना प्रभु की आज्ञा ताली जाए, ना उनके साथ खाया जाए | प्रभु तो भक्त के मन की बात जानते हैं ना ? तो वे जान गए कि मेरे हनुमान के लिए केले का पत्ता नहीं है , ना स्थान है | उन्होंने अपनी कृपा से अपने से लगता हनुमान के बैठने जितना स्थान बढ़ा दिया (जिन्होंने इतने बड़े संसार की रचना की हो – वे कर सकते हैं ज़रा से और स्थान की रचना ) | लेकिन प्रभु ने एक और केले का पत्ता नहीं बनाया |*

*उन्होंने कहा ” हे मेरे प्रिय अति प्रिय छोटे भाई या पुत्र की तरह प्रिय हनुमान | यूं मेरे साथ मेरी ही थाली (केले का पत्ता) में भोजन करो | क्योंकि भक्त और भगवान एक हैं – तो कोई हनुमान को भी पूजे तो मुझे ही प्राप्त करेगा (यह ऐक्वाद का शब्द है) |”*

*इस पर श्री हनुमान जी बोले – “हे प्रभु – आप मुझे कितने ही अपने बराबर बताएं, मैं कभी आप नहीं होऊँगा, ना तो कभी हो सकता हूँ – ना ही होने की अभिलाषा है | (यह है द्वैतवाद) – मैं सदा सर्वदा से आपका सेवक हूँ, और रहूँगा – आपके चरणों में ही मेरा स्थान था – और रहेगा | तो मैं आपकी थाल में से खा ही नहीं सकता | “*

*तब श्री राम ने अपने सीधे हाथ की मध्यमा अंगुली से ( मिडल फिंगेर ऑफ़ द राईट हैंड ) केले के पत्ते के मध्य में एक रेखा खींच दी – जिससे वह पत्ता एक भी रहा और दो भी हो गया | एक भाग में प्रभु ने भोजन किया -और दूसरे अर्ध में हनुमान को कराया | तो जीवात्मा और परमात्मा के ऐक्य और द्वैत दोनों के चिन्ह के रूप में केले के पत्ते आज भी एक होते हुए भी दो हैं – और दो होते हुए भी एक है |*
*———————*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जब श्री राम की वानर सेना लंका जाने के लिए सेतु बना रही थी, तब का एक वाकया है …*

*श्री राम का नाम लिख कर वानर भारी भारी पत्थरों को समुद्र में डालते – और वे पत्थर डूबते नहीं – तैरने लगते | श्री राम ने सोचा कि मैं भी मदद करूँ – ये लोग मेरे लिए इतना परिश्रम कर रहे हैं | तो प्रभु ने भी एक पत्थर को पानी में छोड़ा | लेकिन वह तैरा नहीं , डूब गया | फिर से उन्होंने एक और पत्थर छोड़ा – यह भी डूब गया | यही हाल अगले कई पत्थरों का भी हुआ | प्रभु ने हैरान हो कर किसी से पूछा** (मुझे याद नहीं किससे – यदि आपमें से किसी को पता हो तो बताएं )** – तो सेवक ने जवाब दिया :*

*” हे प्रभु | आप इस जगत रुपी भवसागर के तारणहार हैं | आपके “नाम” के सहारे कोई कितना भी बड़ा और (पाप के बोझ से) भारी पत्थर हो, वह भी इस भवसागर पर तैर कर तर जाएगा | किन्तु प्रभु – जिसे आप ही छोड़ दें – वह तो डूब ही जाएगा ना?”*

----------


## calvitf

> *तब श्री राम ने अपने सीधे हाथ की मध्यमा अंगुली से ( मिडल फिंगेर ऑफ़ द राईट हैंड ) केले के पत्ते के मध्य में एक रेखा खींच दी – जिससे वह पत्ता एक भी रहा और दो भी हो गया | एक भाग में प्रभु ने भोजन किया -और दूसरे अर्ध में हनुमान को कराया | तो जीवात्मा और परमात्मा के ऐक्य और द्वैत दोनों के चिन्ह के रूप में केले के पत्ते आज भी एक होते हुए भी दो हैं – और दो होते हुए भी एक है |*
> *———————*




वाह समीर जी बहुत ही अच्छे शब्दो मे *“ऐक्यवाद” और “द्वैतवाद”*का अर्थ बताया और आज ही वानर व केले के पत्ते के बारे मे भी जाना आपको .................  

साधुवाद

----------


## calvitf

राम विवाह के प्रसंग आने पर रामानन्द सागर के रामायण मे गाया गया गीत ...........

----------


## teekay

ati sunder prastuti

----------


## calvitf

> ati sunder prastuti


धन्यवाद .......... राम दरबार मे आपका स्वागत है

----------


## calvitf

........................................



> यहा आने वाले मित्रो, 
> सदस्यो से अनुरोध है की मन मे क्या सोच रहे है 
> कम से कम चार शब्दो मे राय (प्रतिक्रिया) जरूर दे
> 
> ~~~~ धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

भगवान के अवतार राम सीता एवं भाइयों के विवाह 

धनुष यज्ञ के बाद परशुराम जी का प्रसंग मे आपने देखा कि वे क्रोधावतारी हैं। जब उन्होंने भरी सभा में शिव धनुष तोड़ने वालों के बारे में पूछा तो सभी राजा एक-एक कर उनके आगे शीश झुकाते चले गए। लेकिन राम ने ऐसा नहीं किया। लखन ने कहा कि वे क्षत्रिय वंश के हैं और रोज धनुष तोड़ते हैं। लेकिन यह धनुष भैया राम के छूने मात्र से ही तीन टुकड़ों में बंट गया। तभी श्रीराम शांत भाव से कहा ऐसा कार्य आपका दास ही कर सकता है। परशुराम जी समझ गये कि ब्रह्मा में अवतार ले लिया है और वे श्रीराम प्रभु के प्रति आदर प्रकट करने लगे 

भगवान नारायण ने 24 अवतार लिये हैं। इनमें दो पूर्णावतार है। एक राम तथा दूसरा कृष्ण का। 
बांकी 22 अवतारों में कलावतार, आवेशावतार, अंशावतार आदि है। 

भगवान के इन अवतारों में विवाह का प्रसंग मात्र रामावतार में प्रशंसनीय है। कृष्णावतार में भगवान ने 16108 विवाह किये। इन विवाहों में एक भी राम विवाह के जैसा नहीं है। 

मर्यादा पुरूषोत्तम राम की सीता से,भरत जी का विवाह मांडवी के साथ, लखन जी का उर्मिला के साथ एवं शत्रुघ्न जी का श्रुतिकीर्ति के साथ सम्पन्न हुआ था।

मित्रो रामायण हमे जीने की कला सिखाती है।

----------


## calvitf



----------


## BP Mishra

अति सुंदर प्रस्तुति । पढ़कर मन आनंदित हो गया।

----------


## calvitf

> अति सुंदर प्रस्तुति । पढ़कर मन आनंदित हो गया।


पंडित जी को ................... राम राम

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो आज के शुभ दिन मे श्री राम -जानकी के बिवाह का प्रसंग आप सभी को यहा पढ़ने को मिलेगा

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -1########
*छन्द :       * 
*
* चलि ल्याइ सीतहि सखीं सादर सजि सुमंगल भामिनीं।
नवसप्त साजें सुंदरी सब मत्त कुंजर गामिनीं॥    
कल गान सुनि मुनि ध्यान त्यागहिं काम कोकिल लाजहीं।
मंजीर नूपुर कलित कंकन ताल गति बर बाजहीं॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर मंगल का साज सजकर (रनिवास की) स्त्रियाँ और सखियाँ आदर सहित सीताजी को लिवा चलीं। सभी सुंदरियाँ सोलहों श्रृंगार किए हुए मतवाले हाथियों की चाल से चलने वाली हैं। उनके मनोहर गान को सुनकर मुनि ध्यान छोड़ देते हैं और कामदेव की कोयलें भी लजा जाती हैं। पायजेब, पैंजनी और सुंदर कंकण ताल की गति पर बड़े सुंदर बज रहे हैं।


दोहा  :        

* सोहति बनिता बृंद महुँ सहज सुहावनि सीय।
छबि ललना गन मध्य जनु सुषमा तिय कमनीय॥322॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सहज ही सुंदरी सीताजी स्त्रियों के समूह में इस प्रकार शोभा पा रही हैं, मानो छबि रूपी ललनाओं के समूह के बीच साक्षात परम मनोहर शोभा रूपी स्त्री सुशोभित हो॥322॥


चौपाई  :  

* सिय सुंदरता बरनि न जाई। लघु मति बहुत मनोहरताई॥
आवत दीखि बरातिन्ह सीता। रूप रासि सब भाँति पुनीता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी की सुंदरता का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता, क्योंकि बुद्धि बहुत छोटी है और मनोहरता बहुत बड़ी है। रूप की राशि और सब प्रकार से पवित्र सीताजी को बारातियों ने आते देखा॥1॥


* सबहिं मनहिं मन किए प्रनामा। देखि राम भए पूरनकामा॥
हरषे दसरथ सुतन्ह समेता। कहि न जाइ उर आनँदु जेता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी ने उन्हें मन ही मन प्रणाम किया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर तो सभी पूर्णकाम (कृतकृत्य) हो गए। राजा दशरथजी पुत्रों सहित हर्षित हुए। उनके हृदय में जितना आनंद था, वह कहा नहीं जा सकता॥2॥


* सुर प्रनामु करि बरिसहिं फूला। मुनि असीस धुनि मंगल मूला॥
गान निसान कोलाहलु भारी। प्रेम प्रमोद मगन नर नारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवता प्रणाम करके फूल बरसा रहे हैं। मंगलों की मूल मुनियों के आशीर्वादों की ध्वनि हो रही है। गानों और नगाड़ों के शब्द से बड़ा शोर मच रहा है। सभी नर-नारी प्रेम और आनंद में मग्न हैं॥3॥


*एहि बिधि सीय मंडपहिं आई। प्रमुदित सांति पढ़हिं मुनिराई॥
तेहि अवसर कर बिधि ब्यवहारू। दुहुँ कुलगुर सब कीन्ह अचारू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सीताजी मंडप में आईं। मुनिराज बहुत ही आनंदित होकर शांतिपाठ पढ़ रहे हैं। उस अवसर की सब रीति, व्यवहार और कुलाचार दोनों कुलगुरुओं ने किए॥4॥

*
छन्द :          * 
*
* आचारु करि गुर गौरि गनपति मुदित बिप्र पुजावहीं।
सुर प्रगटि पूजा लेहिं देहिं असीस अति सुखु पावहीं॥    
मधुपर्क मंगल द्रब्य जो जेहि समय मुनि मन महुँ चहें।
भरे कनक कोपर कलस सो तब लिएहिं परिचारक रहैं॥1॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*कुलाचार करके गुरुजी प्रसन्न होकर गौरीजी, गणेशजी और ब्राह्मणों की पूजा करा रहे हैं (अथवा ब्राह्मणों के द्वारा गौरी और गणेश की पूजा करवा रहे हैं)। देवता प्रकट होकर पूजा ग्रहण करते हैं, आशीर्वाद देते हैं और अत्यन्त सुख पा रहे हैं। मधुपर्क आदि जिस किसी भी मांगलिक पदार्थ की मुनि जिस समय भी मन में चाह मात्र करते हैं, सेवकगण उसी समय सोने की परातों में और कलशों में भरकर उन पदार्थों को लिए तैयार रहते हैं॥1॥

*
* कुल रीति प्रीति समेत रबि कहि देत सबु सादर कियो।
एहि भाँति देव पुजाइ सीतहि सुभग सिंघासनु दियो॥    
सिय राम अवलोकनि परसपर प्रेमु काहुँ न लखि परै।
मन बुद्धि बर बानी अगोचर प्रगट कबि कैसें करै॥2॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वयं सूर्यदेव प्रेम सहित अपने कुल की सब रीतियाँ बता देते हैं और वे सब आदरपूर्वक की जा रही हैं। इस प्रकार देवताओं की पूजा कराके मुनियों ने सीताजी को सुंदर सिंहासन दिया। श्री सीताजी और श्री रामजी का आपस में एक-दूसरे को देखना तथा उनका परस्पर का प्रेम किसी को लख नहीं पड़ रहा है, जो बात श्रेष्ठ मन, बुद्धि और वाणी से भी परे है, उसे कवि क्यों कर प्रकट करे?॥2॥


दोहा :
 
* होम समय तनु धरि अनलु अति सुख आहुति लेहिं।
बिप्र बेष धरि बेद सब कहि बिबाह बिधि देहिं॥323॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हवन के समय अग्निदेव शरीर धारण करके बड़े ही सुख से आहुति ग्रहण करते हैं और सारे वेद ब्राह्मण वेष धरकर विवाह की विधियाँ बताए देते हैं॥323॥


चौपाई :   

* जनक पाटमहिषी जग जानी। सीय मातु किमि जाइ बखानी॥॥
सुजसु सुकृत सुख सुंदरताई। सब समेटि बिधि रची बनाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी की जगविख्यात पटरानी और सीताजी की माता का बखान तो हो ही कैसे सकता है। सुयश, सुकृत (पुण्य), सुख और सुंदरता सबको बटोरकर विधाता ने उन्हें सँवारकर तैयार किया है॥1॥

 
* समउ जानि मुनिबरन्ह बोलाईं। सुनत सुआसिनि सादर ल्याईं॥
जनक बाम दिसि सोह सुनयना। हिमगिरि संग बनी जनु मयना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समय जानकर श्रेष्ठ मुनियों ने उनको बुलवाया। यह सुनते ही सुहागिनी स्त्रियाँ उन्हें आदरपूर्वक ले आईं। सुनयनाजी (जनकजी की पटरानी) जनकजी की बाईं ओर ऐसी सोह रही हैं, मानो हिमाचल के साथ मैनाजी शोभित हों॥2॥


* कनक कलस मनि कोपर रूरे। सुचि सुगंध मंगल जल पूरे॥
निज कर मुदित रायँ अरु रानी। धरे राम के आगें आनी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पवित्र, सुगंधित और मंगल जल से भरे सोने के कलश और मणियों की सुंदर परातें राजा और रानी ने आनंदित होकर अपने हाथों से लाकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के आगे रखीं॥3॥


* पढ़हिं बेद मुनि मंगल बानी। गगन सुमन झरि अवसरु जानी॥
बरु बिलोकि दंपति अनुरागे। पाय पुनीत पखारन लागे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि मंगलवाणी से वेद पढ़ रहे हैं। सुअवसर जानकर आकाश से फूलों की झड़ी लग गई है। दूलह को देखकर राजा-रानी प्रेममग्न हो गए और उनके पवित्र चरणों को पखारने लगे॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -2########

छन्द :           
*
* लागे पखारन पाय पंकज प्रेम तन पुलकावली।
नभ नगर गान निसान जय धुनि उमगि जनु चहुँ दिसि चली॥    
जे पद सरोज मनोज अरि उर सर सदैव बिराजहीं।
जे सुकृत सुमिरत बिमलता मन सकल कलि मल भाजहीं॥1॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*वे श्री रामजी के चरण कमलों को पखारने लगे, प्रेम से उनके शरीर में पुलकावली छा रही है। आकाश और नगर में होने वाली गान, नगाड़े और जय-जयकार की ध्वनि मानो चारों दिशाओं में उमड़ चली, जो चरण कमल कामदेव के शत्रु श्री शिवजी के हृदय रूपी सरोवर में सदा ही विराजते हैं, जिनका एक बार भी स्मरण करने से मन में निर्मलता आ जाती है और कलियुग के सारे पाप भाग जाते हैं,॥1।

** जे परसि मुनिबनिता लही गति रही जो पातकमई।
मकरंदु जिन्ह को संभु सिर सुचिता अवधि सुर बरनई॥    
करि मधुप मन मुनि जोगिजन जे सेइ अभिमत गति लहैं।
ते पद पखारत भाग्यभाजनु जनकु जय जय सब कहैं॥2॥

भावार्थ:-*जिनका स्पर्श पाकर गौतम मुनि की स्त्री अहल्या ने, जो पापमयी थी, परमगति पाई, जिन चरणकमलों का मकरन्द रस (गंगाजी) शिवजी के मस्तक पर विराजमान है, जिसको देवता पवित्रता की सीमा बताते हैं, मुनि और योगीजन अपने मन को भौंरा बनाकर जिन चरणकमलों का सेवन करके मनोवांछित गति प्राप्त करते हैं, उन्हीं चरणों को भाग्य के पात्र (बड़भागी) जनकजी धो रहे हैं, यह देखकर सब जय-जयकार कर रहे हैं॥2॥


*बर कुअँरि करतल जोरि साखोचारु दोउ कुलगुर करैं।
भयो पानिगहनु बिलोकि बिधि सुर मनुज मुनि आनँद भरैं॥    
सुखमूल दूलहु देखि दंपति पुलक तन हुलस्यो हियो।
करि लोक बेद बिधानु कन्यादानु नृपभूषन कियो॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों कुलों के गुरु वर और कन्या की हथेलियों को मिलाकर शाखोच्चार करने लगे। पाणिग्रहण हुआ देखकर ब्रह्मादि देवता, मनुष्य और मुनि आनंद में भर गए। सुख के मूल दूलह को देखकर राजा-रानी का शरीर पुलकित हो गया और हृदय आनंद से उमंग उठा। राजाओं के अलंकार स्वरूप महाराज जनकजी ने लोक और वेद की रीति को करके कन्यादान किया॥3॥


** हिमवंत जिमि गिरिजा महेसहि हरिहि श्री सागर दई।
तिमि जनक रामहि सिय समरपी बिस्व कल कीरति नई॥    
क्यों करै बिनय बिदेहु कियो बिदेहु मूरति सावँरीं।
करि होमु बिधिवत गाँठि जोरी होन लागीं भावँरीं॥4॥

भावार्थ:-*जैसे हिमवान ने शिवजी को पार्वतीजी और सागर ने भगवान विष्णु को लक्ष्मीजी दी थीं, वैसे ही जनकजी ने श्री रामचन्द्रजी को सीताजी समर्पित कीं, जिससे विश्व में सुंदर नवीन कीर्ति छा गई। विदेह (जनकजी) कैसे विनती करें! उस साँवली मूर्ति ने तो उन्हें सचमुच विदेह (देह की सुध-बुध से रहित) ही कर दिया। विधिपूर्वक हवन करके गठजोड़ी की गई और भाँवरें होने लगीं॥4॥


दोहा :           

* जय धुनि बंदी बेद धुनि मंगल गान निसान।
सुनि हरषहिं बरषहिं बिबुध सुरतरु सुमन सुजान॥324॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जय ध्वनि, वन्दी ध्वनि, वेद ध्वनि, मंगलगान और नगाड़ों की ध्वनि सुनकर चतुर देवगण हर्षित हो रहे हैं और कल्पवृक्ष के फूलों को बरसा रहे हैं॥324॥


चौपाई :           

* कुअँरु कुअँरि कल भावँरि देहीं। नयन लाभु सब सादर लेहीं॥
जाइ न बरनि मनोहर जोरी। जो उपमा कछु कहौं सो थोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वर और कन्या सुंदर भाँवरें दे रहे हैं। सब लोग आदरपूर्वक (उन्हें देखकर) नेत्रों का परम लाभ ले रहे हैं। मनोहर जोड़ी का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता, जो कुछ उपमा कहूँ वही थोड़ी होगी॥1॥


* राम सीय सुंदर प्रतिछाहीं। जगमगात मनि खंभन माहीं
मनहुँ मदन रति धरि बहु रूपा। देखत राम बिआहु अनूपा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी और श्री सीताजी की सुंदर परछाहीं मणियों के खम्भों में जगमगा रही हैं, मानो कामदेव और रति बहुत से रूप धारण करके श्री रामजी के अनुपम विवाह को देख रहे हैं॥2॥


* दरस लालसा सकुच न थोरी। प्रगटत दुरत बहोरि बहोरी॥
भए मगन सब देखनिहारे। जनक समान अपान बिसारे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हें (कामदेव और रति को) दर्शन की लालसा और संकोच दोनों ही कम नहीं हैं (अर्थात बहुत हैं), इसीलिए वे मानो बार-बार प्रकट होते और छिपते हैं। सब देखने वाले आनंदमग्न हो गए और जनकजी की भाँति सभी अपनी सुध भूल गए॥3॥


* प्रमुदित मुनिन्ह भावँरीं फेरीं। नेगसहित सब रीति निवेरीं॥
राम सीय सिर सेंदुर देहीं। सोभा कहि न जाति बिधि केहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनियों ने आनंदपूर्वक भाँवरें फिराईं और नेग सहित सब रीतियों को पूरा किया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी सीताजी के सिर में सिंदूर दे रहे हैं, यह शोभा किसी प्रकार भी कही नहीं जाती॥4॥


* अरुन पराग जलजु भरि नीकें। ससिहि भूष अहि लोभ अमी कें॥
बहुरि बसिष्ठ दीन्हि अनुसासन। बरु दुलहिनि बैठे एक आसन॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मानो कमल को लाल पराग से अच्छी तरह भरकर अमृत के लोभ से साँप चन्द्रमा को भूषित कर रहा है। (यहाँ श्री राम के हाथ को कमल की, सेंदूर को पराग की, श्री राम की श्याम भुजा को साँप की और सीताजी के मुख को चन्द्रमा की उपमा दी गई है।) फिर वशिष्ठजी ने आज्ञा दी, तब दूलह और दुलहिन एक आसन पर बैठे॥5॥


*छन्द :           

* बैठे बरासन रामु जानकि मुदित मन दसरथु भए।
तनु पुलक पुनि पुनि देखि अपनें सुकृत सुरतरु पल नए॥    
भरि भुवन रहा उछाहु राम बिबाहु भा सबहीं कहा।
केहि भाँति बरनि सिरात रसना एक यहु मंगलु महा॥1॥

भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी और जानकीजी श्रेष्ठ आसन पर बैठे, उन्हें देखकर दशरथजी मन में बहुत आनंदित हुए। अपने सुकृत रूपी कल्प वृक्ष में नए फल (आए) देखकर उनका शरीर बार-बार पुलकित हो रहा है। चौदहों भुवनों में उत्साह भर गया, सबने कहा कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी का विवाह हो गया। जीभ एक है और यह मंगल महान है, फिर भला, वह वर्णन करके किस प्रकार समाप्त किया जा सकता है॥1॥


** तब जनक पाइ बसिष्ठ आयसु ब्याह साज सँवारि कै।
मांडवी श्रुतकीरति उरमिला कुअँरि लईं हँकारि कै॥    
कुसकेतु कन्या प्रथम जो गुन सील सुख सोभामई।
सब रीति प्रीति समेत करि सो ब्याहि नृप भरतहि दई॥2॥

भावार्थ:-*तब वशिष्ठजी की आज्ञा पाकर जनकजी ने विवाह का सामान सजाकर माण्डवीजी, श्रुतकीर्तिजी और उर्मिलाजी इन तीनों राजकुमारियों को बुला लिया। कुश ध्वज की बड़ी कन्या माण्डवीजी को, जो गुण, शील, सुख और शोभा की रूप ही थीं, राजा जनक ने प्रेमपूर्वक सब रीतियाँ करके भरतजी को ब्याह दिया॥2॥


* जानकी लघु भगिनी सकल सुंदरि सिरोमनि जानि कै।
सो तनय दीन्ही ब्याहि लखनहि सकल बिधि सनमानि कै॥    
जेहि नामु श्रुतकीरति सुलोचनि सुमुखि सब गुन आगरी।
सो दई रिपुसूदनहि भूपति रूप सील उजागरी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जानकीजी की छोटी बहिन उर्मिलाजी को सब सुंदरियों में शिरोमणि जानकर उस कन्या को सब प्रकार से सम्मान करके, लक्ष्मणजी को ब्याह दिया और जिनका नाम श्रुतकीर्ति है और जो सुंदर नेत्रों वाली, सुंदर मुखवाली, सब गुणों की खान और रूप तथा शील में उजागर हैं, उनको राजा ने शत्रुघ्न को ब्याह दिया॥3॥


* अनुरूप बर दुलहिनि परस्पर लखि सकुच हियँ हरषहीं।
सब मुदित सुंदरता सराहहिं सुमन सुर गन बरषहीं॥    
सुंदरीं सुंदर बरन्ह सह सब एक मंडप राजहीं।
जनु जीव उर चारिउ अवस्था बिभुन सहित बिराजहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दूलह और दुलहिनें परस्पर अपने-अपने अनुरूप जोड़ी को देखकर सकुचाते हुए हृदय में हर्षित हो रही हैं। सब लोग प्रसन्न होकर उनकी सुंदरता की सराहना करते हैं और देवगण फूल बरसा रहे हैं। सब सुंदरी दुलहिनें सुंदर दूल्हों के साथ एक ही मंडप में ऐसी शोभा पा रही हैं, मानो जीव के हृदय में चारों अवस्थाएँ (जाग्रत, स्वप्न, सुषुप्ति और तुरीय)

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो सीता -राम जी का विवाह का आनंद लेते रहिए ......................

----------


## BP Mishra

> पंडित जी को ................... राम राम


राम राम भगवन !

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

*####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -3########


छन्द :           
*
** आचारु करि गुर गौरि गनपति मुदित बिप्र पुजावहीं।
सुर प्रगटि पूजा लेहिं देहिं असीस अति सुखु पावहीं॥    
मधुपर्क मंगल द्रब्य जो जेहि समय मुनि मन महुँ चहें।
भरे कनक कोपर कलस सो तब लिएहिं परिचारक रहैं॥1॥
*
*भावार्थ:-*कुलाचार करके गुरुजी प्रसन्न होकर गौरीजी, गणेशजी और ब्राह्मणों की पूजा करा रहे हैं (अथवा ब्राह्मणों के द्वारा गौरी और गणेश की पूजा करवा रहे हैं)। देवता प्रकट होकर पूजा ग्रहण करते हैं, आशीर्वाद देते हैं और अत्यन्त सुख पा रहे हैं। मधुपर्क आदि जिस किसी भी मांगलिक पदार्थ की मुनि जिस समय भी मन में चाह मात्र करते हैं, सेवकगण उसी समय सोने की परातों में और कलशों में भरकर उन पदार्थों को लिए तैयार रहते हैं॥1॥

** कुल रीति प्रीति समेत रबि कहि देत सबु सादर कियो।
एहि भाँति देव पुजाइ सीतहि सुभग सिंघासनु दियो॥    
सिय राम अवलोकनि परसपर प्रेमु काहुँ न लखि परै।
मन बुद्धि बर बानी अगोचर प्रगट कबि कैसें करै॥2॥

भावार्थ:-*स्वयं सूर्यदेव प्रेम सहित अपने कुल की सब रीतियाँ बता देते हैं और वे सब आदरपूर्वक की जा रही हैं। इस प्रकार देवताओं की पूजा कराके मुनियों ने सीताजी को सुंदर सिंहासन दिया। श्री सीताजी और श्री रामजी का आपस में एक-दूसरे को देखना तथा उनका परस्पर का प्रेम किसी को लख नहीं पड़ रहा है, जो बात श्रेष्ठ मन, बुद्धि और वाणी से भी परे है, उसे कवि क्यों कर प्रकट करे?॥2॥


दोहा :           

* होम समय तनु धरि अनलु अति सुख आहुति लेहिं।
बिप्र बेष धरि बेद सब कहि बिबाह बिधि देहिं॥323॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हवन के समय अग्निदेव शरीर धारण करके बड़े ही सुख से आहुति ग्रहण करते हैं और सारे वेद ब्राह्मण वेष धरकर विवाह की विधियाँ बताए देते हैं॥323॥


चौपाई :

* जनक पाटमहिषी जग जानी। सीय मातु किमि जाइ बखानी॥॥
सुजसु सुकृत सुख सुंदरताई। सब समेटि बिधि रची बनाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी की जगविख्यात पटरानी और सीताजी की माता का बखान तो हो ही कैसे सकता है। सुयश, सुकृत (पुण्य), सुख और सुंदरता सबको बटोरकर विधाता ने उन्हें सँवारकर तैयार किया है॥1॥


* समउ जानि मुनिबरन्ह बोलाईं। सुनत सुआसिनि सादर ल्याईं॥
जनक बाम दिसि सोह सुनयना। हिमगिरि संग बनी जनु मयना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समय जानकर श्रेष्ठ मुनियों ने उनको बुलवाया। यह सुनते ही सुहागिनी स्त्रियाँ उन्हें आदरपूर्वक ले आईं। सुनयनाजी (जनकजी की पटरानी) जनकजी की बाईं ओर ऐसी सोह रही हैं, मानो हिमाचल के साथ मैनाजी शोभित हों॥2॥


* कनक कलस मनि कोपर रूरे। सुचि सुगंध मंगल जल पूरे॥
निज कर मुदित रायँ अरु रानी। धरे राम के आगें आनी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पवित्र, सुगंधित और मंगल जल से भरे सोने के कलश और मणियों की सुंदर परातें राजा और रानी ने आनंदित होकर अपने हाथों से लाकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के आगे रखीं॥3॥


* पढ़हिं बेद मुनि मंगल बानी। गगन सुमन झरि अवसरु जानी॥
बरु बिलोकि दंपति अनुरागे। पाय पुनीत पखारन लागे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि मंगलवाणी से वेद पढ़ रहे हैं। सुअवसर जानकर आकाश से फूलों की झड़ी लग गई है। दूलह को देखकर राजा-रानी प्रेममग्न हो गए और उनके पवित्र चरणों को पखारने लगे॥4॥


*छन्द :           

* लागे पखारन पाय पंकज प्रेम तन पुलकावली।
नभ नगर गान निसान जय धुनि उमगि जनु चहुँ दिसि चली॥    
जे पद सरोज मनोज अरि उर सर सदैव बिराजहीं।
जे सुकृत सुमिरत बिमलता मन सकल कलि मल भाजहीं॥1॥

भावार्थ:-*वे श्री रामजी के चरण कमलों को पखारने लगे, प्रेम से उनके शरीर में पुलकावली छा रही है। आकाश और नगर में होने वाली गान, नगाड़े और जय-जयकार की ध्वनि मानो चारों दिशाओं में उमड़ चली, जो चरण कमल कामदेव के शत्रु श्री शिवजी के हृदय रूपी सरोवर में सदा ही विराजते हैं, जिनका एक बार भी स्मरण करने से मन में निर्मलता आ जाती है और कलियुग के सारे पाप भाग जाते हैं,॥1।


** जे परसि मुनिबनिता लही गति रही जो पातकमई।
मकरंदु जिन्ह को संभु सिर सुचिता अवधि सुर बरनई॥    
करि मधुप मन मुनि जोगिजन जे सेइ अभिमत गति लहैं।
ते पद पखारत भाग्यभाजनु जनकु जय जय सब कहैं॥2॥

भावार्थ:-*जिनका स्पर्श पाकर गौतम मुनि की स्त्री अहल्या ने, जो पापमयी थी, परमगति पाई, जिन चरणकमलों का मकरन्द रस (गंगाजी) शिवजी के मस्तक पर विराजमान है, जिसको देवता पवित्रता की सीमा बताते हैं, मुनि और योगीजन अपने मन को भौंरा बनाकर जिन चरणकमलों का सेवन करके मनोवांछित गति प्राप्त करते हैं, उन्हीं चरणों को भाग्य के पात्र (बड़भागी) जनकजी धो रहे हैं, यह देखकर सब जय-जयकार कर रहे हैं॥2॥


*बर कुअँरि करतल जोरि साखोचारु दोउ कुलगुर करैं।
भयो पानिगहनु बिलोकि बिधि सुर मनुज मुनि आनँद भरैं॥    
सुखमूल दूलहु देखि दंपति पुलक तन हुलस्यो हियो।
करि लोक बेद बिधानु कन्यादानु नृपभूषन कियो॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों कुलों के गुरु वर और कन्या की हथेलियों को मिलाकर शाखोच्चार करने लगे। पाणिग्रहण हुआ देखकर ब्रह्मादि देवता, मनुष्य और मुनि आनंद में भर गए। सुख के मूल दूलह को देखकर राजा-रानी का शरीर पुलकित हो गया और हृदय आनंद से उमंग उठा। राजाओं के अलंकार स्वरूप महाराज जनकजी ने लोक और वेद की रीति को करके कन्यादान किया॥3॥


* हिमवंत जिमि गिरिजा महेसहि हरिहि श्री सागर दई।
तिमि जनक रामहि सिय समरपी बिस्व कल कीरति नई॥    
क्यों करै बिनय बिदेहु कियो बिदेहु मूरति सावँरीं।
करि होमु बिधिवत गाँठि जोरी होन लागीं भावँरीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे हिमवान ने शिवजी को पार्वतीजी और सागर ने भगवान विष्णु को लक्ष्मीजी दी थीं, वैसे ही जनकजी ने श्री रामचन्द्रजी को सीताजी समर्पित कीं, जिससे विश्व में सुंदर नवीन कीर्ति छा गई। विदेह (जनकजी) कैसे विनती करें! उस साँवली मूर्ति ने तो उन्हें सचमुच विदेह (देह की सुध-बुध से रहित) ही कर दिया। विधिपूर्वक हवन करके गठजोड़ी की गई और भाँवरें होने लगीं॥4॥


दोहा :           

* जय धुनि बंदी बेद धुनि मंगल गान निसान।
सुनि हरषहिं बरषहिं बिबुध सुरतरु सुमन सुजान॥324॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जय ध्वनि, वन्दी ध्वनि, वेद ध्वनि, मंगलगान और नगाड़ों की ध्वनि सुनकर चतुर देवगण हर्षित हो रहे हैं और कल्पवृक्ष के फूलों को बरसा रहे हैं॥324॥


चौपाई :           

* कुअँरु कुअँरि कल भावँरि देहीं। नयन लाभु सब सादर लेहीं॥
जाइ न बरनि मनोहर जोरी। जो उपमा कछु कहौं सो थोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वर और कन्या सुंदर भाँवरें दे रहे हैं। सब लोग आदरपूर्वक (उन्हें देखकर) नेत्रों का परम लाभ ले रहे हैं। मनोहर जोड़ी का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता, जो कुछ उपमा कहूँ वही थोड़ी होगी॥1॥


* राम सीय सुंदर प्रतिछाहीं। जगमगात मनि खंभन माहीं
मनहुँ मदन रति धरि बहु रूपा। देखत राम बिआहु अनूपा॥2॥
*

भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी और श्री सीताजी की सुंदर परछाहीं मणियों के खम्भों में जगमगा रही हैं, मानो कामदेव और रति बहुत से रूप धारण करके श्री रामजी के अनुपम विवाह को देख रहे हैं॥2॥


* दरस लालसा सकुच न थोरी। प्रगटत दुरत बहोरि बहोरी॥
भए मगन सब देखनिहारे। जनक समान अपान बिसारे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हें (कामदेव और रति को) दर्शन की लालसा और संकोच दोनों ही कम नहीं हैं (अर्थात बहुत हैं), इसीलिए वे मानो बार-बार प्रकट होते और छिपते हैं। सब देखने वाले आनंदमग्न हो गए और जनकजी की भाँति सभी अपनी सुध भूल गए॥3॥


* प्रमुदित मुनिन्ह भावँरीं फेरीं। नेगसहित सब रीति निवेरीं॥
राम सीय सिर सेंदुर देहीं। सोभा कहि न जाति बिधि केहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनियों ने आनंदपूर्वक भाँवरें फिराईं और नेग सहित सब रीतियों को पूरा किया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी सीताजी के सिर में सिंदूर दे रहे हैं, यह शोभा किसी प्रकार भी कही नहीं जाती॥4॥


* अरुन पराग जलजु भरि नीकें। ससिहि भूष अहि लोभ अमी कें॥
बहुरि बसिष्ठ दीन्हि अनुसासन। बरु दुलहिनि बैठे एक आसन॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मानो कमल को लाल पराग से अच्छी तरह भरकर अमृत के लोभ से साँप चन्द्रमा को भूषित कर रहा है। (यहाँ श्री राम के हाथ को कमल की, सेंदूर को पराग की, श्री राम की श्याम भुजा को साँप की और सीताजी के मुख को चन्द्रमा की उपमा दी गई है।) फिर वशिष्ठजी ने आज्ञा दी, तब दूलह और दुलहिन एक आसन पर बैठे॥5॥

----------


## calvitf

> राम राम भगवन !


भगवन........................ सीत्ता राम

----------


## BP Mishra

> ####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -3########
> 
> *छन्द :
> *
> ** चलि ल्याइ सीतहि सखीं सादर सजि सुमंगल भामिनीं।
> नवसप्त साजें सुंदरी सब मत्त कुंजर गामिनीं॥    
> कल गान सुनि मुनि ध्यान त्यागहिं काम कोकिल लाजहीं।
> मंजीर नूपुर कलित कंकन ताल गति बर बाजहीं॥*
> *
> ...


मित्र दोहा नं 322 तीन  बार पोस्ट हो गई है। सम्पादन की आवस्कता है।

----------


## prasaviin

मित्र सर्वप्रथम ऐसा सूत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद यदि आप के पास गायत्री शक्ति पीठ के अलावा अन्य किसी प्रकाशन के चारो वेद हो या नेट पर मिल सकते हो तो मुझे पी०एम० कर दे मई खोज नहीं पा रहा हूँ

----------


## calvitf

_####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -4########_

दोहा :  

* मुदित अवधपति सकल सुत बधुन्ह समेत निहारि।
जनु पाए महिपाल मनि क्रियन्ह सहित फल चारि॥325॥*

भावार्थ:-*सब पुत्रों को बहुओं सहित देखकर अवध नरेश दशरथजी ऐसे आनंदित हैं, मानो वे राजाओं के शिरोमणि क्रियाओं (यज्ञक्रिया, श्रद्धाक्रिया, योगक्रिया और ज्ञानक्रिया) सहित चारों फल (अर्थ, धर्म, काम और मोक्ष) पा गए हों॥325॥

चौपाई :  

* जसि रघुबीर ब्याह बिधि बरनी। सकल कुअँर ब्याहे तेहिं करनी॥
कहि न जा कछु दाइज भूरी। रहा कनक मनि मंडपु पूरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विवाह की जैसी विधि वर्णन की गई, उसी रीति से सब राजकुमार विवाहे गए। दहेज की अधिकता कुछ कही नहीं जाती, सारा मंडप सोने और मणियों से भर गया॥1॥

* कंबल बसन बिचित्र पटोरे। भाँति भाँति बहु मोल न थोरे॥
गज रथ तुरगदास अरु दासी। धेनु अलंकृत कामदुहा सी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बहुत से कम्बल, वस्त्र और भाँति-भाँति के विचित्र रेशमी कपड़े, जो थोड़ी कीमत के न थे (अर्थात बहुमूल्य थे) तथा हाथी, रथ, घोड़े, दास-दासियाँ और गहनों से सजी हुई कामधेनु सरीखी गायें-॥2॥

* बस्तु अनेक करिअ किमि लेखा। कहि न जाइ जानहिं जिन्ह देखा॥
लोकपाल अवलोकि सिहाने। लीन्ह अवधपति सबु सुखु माने॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(आदि) अनेकों वस्तुएँ हैं, जिनकी गिनती कैसे की जाए। उनका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता, जिन्होंने देखा है, वही जानते हैं। उन्हें देखकर लोकपाल भी सिहा गए। अवधराज दशरथजी ने सुख मानकर प्रसन्नचित्त से सब कुछ ग्रहण किया॥3॥

* दीन्ह जाचकन्हि जो जेहि भावा। उबरा सो जनवासेहिं आवा॥
तब कर जोरि जनकु मृदु बानी। बोले सब बरात सनमानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने वह दहेज का सामान याचकों को, जो जिसे अच्छा लगा, दे दिया। जो बच रहा, वह जनवासे में चला आया। तब जनकजी हाथ जोड़कर सारी बारात का सम्मान करते हुए कोमल वाणी से बोले॥4॥

छन्द :  

** सनमानि सकल बरात आदर दान बिनय बड़ाइ कै।
प्रमुदित महामुनि बृंद बंदे पूजि प्रेम लड़ाइ कै॥    
सिरु नाइ देव मनाइ सब सन कहत कर संपुट किएँ।
सुर साधु चाहत भाउ सिंधु कि तोष जल अंजलि दिएँ॥1॥
**
भावार्थ:-*आदर, दान, विनय और बड़ाई के द्वारा सारी बारात का सम्मान कर राजा जनक ने महान आनंद के साथ प्रेमपूर्वक लड़ाकर (लाड़ करके) मुनियों के समूह की पूजा एवं वंदना की। सिर नवाकर, देवताओं को मनाकर, राजा हाथ जोड़कर सबसे कहने लगे कि देवता और साधु तो भाव ही चाहते हैं, (वे प्रेम से ही प्रसन्न हो जाते हैं, उन पूर्णकाम महानुभावों को कोई कुछ देकर कैसे संतुष्ट कर सकता है), क्या एक अंजलि जल देने से कहीं समुद्र संतुष्ट हो सकता है॥1॥

* कर जोरि जनकु बहोरि बंधु समेत कोसलराय सों।
बोले मनोहर बयन सानि सनेह सील सुभाय सों॥    
संबंध राजन रावरें हम बड़े अब सब बिधि भए।
एहि राज साज समेत सेवक जानिबे बिनु गथ लए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर जनकजी भाई सहित हाथ जोड़कर कोसलाधीश दशरथजी से स्नेह, शील और सुंदर प्रेम में सानकर मनोहर वचन बोले- हे राजन्*! आपके साथ संबंध हो जाने से अब हम सब प्रकार से बड़े हो गए। इस राज-पाट सहित हम दोनों को आप बिना दाम के लिए हुए सेवक ही समझिएगा॥2॥

* ए दारिका परिचारिका करि पालिबीं करुना नई।
अपराधु छमिबो बोलि पठए बहुत हौं ढीट्यो कई॥    
पुनि भानुकुलभूषन सकल सनमान निधि समधी किए।
कहि जाति नहिं बिनती परस्पर प्रेम परिपूरन हिए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इन लड़कियों को टहलनी मानकर, नई-नई दया करके पालन कीजिएगा। मैंने बड़ी ढिठाई की कि आपको यहाँ बुला भेजा, अपराध क्षमा कीजिएगा। फिर सूर्यकुल के भूषण दशरथजी ने समधी जनकजी को सम्पूर्ण सम्मान का निधि कर दिया (इतना सम्मान किया कि वे सम्मान के भंडार ही हो गए)। उनकी परस्पर की विनय कही नहीं जाती, दोनों के हृदय प्रेम से परिपूर्ण हैं॥3॥

** बृंदारका गन सुमन बरिसहिं राउ जनवासेहि चले।
दुंदुभी जय धुनि बेद धुनि नभ नगर कौतूहल भले॥    
तब सखीं मंगल गान करत मुनीस आयसु पाइ कै।
दूलह दुलहिनिन्ह सहित सुंदरि चलीं कोहबर ल्याइ कै॥4॥
**
भावार्थ:-*देवतागण फूल बरसा रहे हैं, राजा जनवासे को चले। नगाड़े की ध्वनि, जयध्वनि और वेद की ध्वनि हो रही है, आकाश और नगर दोनों में खूब कौतूहल हो रहा है (आनंद छा रहा है), तब मुनीश्वर की आज्ञा पाकर सुंदरी सखियाँ मंगलगान करती हुई दुलहिनों सहित दूल्हों को लिवाकर कोहबर को चलीं॥4॥

दोहा :    

* पुनि पुनि रामहि चितव सिय सकुचति मनु सकुचै न।
हरत मनोहर मीन छबि प्रेम पिआसे नैन॥326॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी बार-बार रामजी को देखती हैं और सकुचा जाती हैं, पर उनका मन नहीं सकुचाता। प्रेम के प्यासे उनके नेत्र सुंदर मछलियों की छबि को हर रहे हैं॥326॥

*मासपारायण, ग्यारहवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> 


धवल भाई , बहुत बढ़िया चित्र लग्गाया है .. इसे देखते ही आँखों में चमक आ गयी ....

----------


## calvitf

_####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -5########

_चौपाई :    

* स्याम सरीरु सुभायँ सुहावन। सोभा कोटि मनोज लजावन॥
जावक जुत पद कमल सुहाए। मुनि मन मधुप रहत जिन्ह छाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का साँवला शरीर स्वभाव से ही सुंदर है। उसकी शोभा करोड़ों कामदेवों को लजाने वाली है। महावर से युक्त चरण कमल बड़े सुहावने लगते हैं, जिन पर मुनियों के मन रूपी भौंरे सदा छाए रहते हैं॥1॥

* पीत पुनीत मनोहर धोती। हरति बाल रबि दामिनि जोती॥
कल किंकिनि कटि सूत्र मनोहर। बाहु बिसाल बिभूषन सुंदर॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पवित्र और मनोहर पीली धोती प्रातःकाल के सूर्य और बिजली की ज्योति को हरे लेती है। कमर में सुंदर किंकिणी और कटिसूत्र हैं। विशाल भुजाओं में सुंदर आभूषण सुशोभित हैं॥2॥

* पीत जनेउ महाछबि देई। कर मुद्रिका चोरि चितु लेई॥
सोहत ब्याह साज सब साजे। उर आयत उरभूषन राजे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पीला जनेऊ महान शोभा दे रहा है। हाथ की अँगूठी चित्त को चुरा लेती है। ब्याह के सब साज सजे हुए वे शोभा पा रहे हैं। चौड़ी छाती पर हृदय पर पहनने के सुंदर आभूषण सुशोभित हैं॥3॥

* पिअर उपरना काखासोती। दुहुँ आँचरन्हि लगे मनि मोती॥
नयन कमल कल कुंडल काना। बदनु सकल सौंदर्ज निदाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पीला दुपट्टा काँखासोती (जनेऊ की तरह) शोभित है, जिसके दोनों छोरों पर मणि और मोती लगे हैं। कमल के समान सुंदर नेत्र हैं, कानों में सुंदर कुंडल हैं और मुख तो सारी सुंदरता का खजाना ही है॥4॥

* सुंदर भृकुटि मनोहर नासा। भाल तिलकु रुचिरता निवासा॥
सोहत मौरु मनोहर माथे। मंगलमय मुकुता मनि गाथे॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर भौंहें और मनोहर नासिका है। ललाट पर तिलक तो सुंदरता का घर ही है, जिसमें मंगलमय मोती और मणि गुँथे हुए हैं, ऐसा मनोहर मौर माथे पर सोह रहा है॥5॥

छन्द :  

** गाथे महामनि मौर मंजुल अंग सब चित चोरहीं।
पुर नारि सुर सुंदरीं बरहि बिलोकि सब तिन तोरहीं॥    
मनि बसन भूषन वारि आरति करहिं मंगल गावहीं।
सुर सुमन बरिसहिं सूत मागध बंदि सुजसु सुनावहीं॥1॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर मौर में बहुमूल्य मणियाँ गुँथी हुई हैं, सभी अंग चित्त को चुराए लेते हैं। सब नगर की स्त्रियाँ और देवसुंदरियाँ दूलह को देखकर तिनका तोड़ रही हैं (उनकी बलैयाँ ले रही हैं) और मणि, वस्त्र तथा आभूषण निछावर करके आरती उतार रही और मंगलगान कर रही हैं। देवता फूल बरसा रहे हैं और सूत, मागध तथा भाट सुयश सुना रहे हैं॥1॥

**कोहबरहिं आने कुअँर कुअँरि सुआसिनिन्ह सुख पाइ कै।
अति प्रीति लौकिक रीति लागीं करन मंगल गाइ कै॥    
लहकौरि गौरि सिखाव रामहि सीय सन सारद कहैं।
रनिवासु हास बिलास रस बस जन्म को फलु सब लहैं॥2॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*सुहागिनी स्त्रियाँ सुख पाकर कुँअर और कुमारियों को कोहबर (कुलदेवता के स्थान) में लाईं और अत्यन्त प्रेम से मंगल गीत गा-गाकर लौकिक रीति करने लगीं। पार्वतीजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी को लहकौर (वर-वधू का परस्पर ग्रास देना) सिखाती हैं और सरस्वतीजी सीताजी को सिखाती हैं। रनिवास हास-विलास के आनंद में मग्न है, (श्री रामजी और सीताजी को देख-देखकर) सभी जन्म का परम फल प्राप्त कर रही हैं॥2॥

** निज पानि मनि महुँ देखिअति मूरति सुरूपनिधान की।
चालति न भुजबल्ली बिलोकनि बिरह भय बस जानकी॥    
कौतुक बिनोद प्रमोदु प्रेमु न जाइ कहि जानहिं अलीं।
बर कुअँरि सुंदर सकल सखीं लवाइ जनवासेहि चलीं॥3॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*'अपने हाथ की मणियों में सुंदर रूप के भण्डार श्री रामचन्द्रजी की परछाहीं दिख रही है। यह देखकर जानकीजी दर्शन में वियोग होने के भय से बाहु रूपी लता को और दृष्टि को हिलाती-डुलाती नहीं हैं। उस समय के हँसी-खेल और विनोद का आनंद और प्रेम कहा नहीं जा सकता, उसे सखियाँ ही जानती हैं। तदनन्तर वर-कन्याओं को सब सुंदर सखियाँ जनवासे को लिवा चलीं॥3॥

** तेहि समय सुनिअ असीस जहँ तहँ नगर नभ आनँदु महा।
चिरु जिअहुँ जोरीं चारु चार्*यो मुदित मन सबहीं कहा॥    
जोगींद्र सिद्ध मुनीस देव बिलोकि प्रभु दुंदुभि हनी।
चले हरषि बरषि प्रसून निज निज लोक जय जय जय भनी॥4॥
**
भावार्थ:-*उस समय नगर और आकाश में जहाँ सुनिए, वहीं आशीर्वाद की ध्वनि सुनाई दे रही है और महान आनंद छाया है। सभी ने प्रसन्न मन से कहा कि सुंदर चारों जोड़ियाँ चिरंजीवी हों। योगीराज, सिद्ध, मुनीश्वर और देवताओं ने प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर दुन्दुभी बजाई और हर्षित होकर फूलों की वर्षा करते हुए तथा 'जय हो, जय हो, जय हो' कहते हुए वे अपने-अपने लोक को चले॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय सीता-राम जी की, जय माण्डवी भरत जी की, जय लक्ष्मण उर्मिला जी की, जय श्रुतिकीर्ति-शत्रुघन जी की!

----------


## calvitf

*####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -6########*

दोहा :  

* सहित बधूटिन्ह कुअँर सब तब आए पितु पास।
सोभा मंगल मोद भरि उमगेउ जनु जनवास॥327॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब सब (चारों) कुमार बहुओं सहित पिताजी के पास आए। ऐसा मालूम होता था मानो शोभा, मंगल और आनंद से भरकर जनवासा उमड़ पड़ा हो॥327॥

चौपाई  :  

* पुनि जेवनार भई बहु भाँती। पठए जनक बोलाइ बराती॥
परत पाँवड़े बसन अनूपा। सुतन्ह समेत गवन कियो भूपा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर बहुत प्रकार की रसोई बनी। जनकजी ने बारातियों को बुला भेजा। राजा दशरथजी ने पुत्रों सहित गमन किया। अनुपम वस्त्रों के पाँवड़े पड़ते जाते हैं॥1॥

* सादर सब के पाय पखारे। जथाजोगु पीढ़न्ह बैठारे॥
धोए जनक अवधपति चरना। सीलु सनेहु जाइ नहिं बरना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आदर के साथ सबके चरण धोए और सबको यथायोग्य पीढ़ों पर बैठाया। तब जनकजी ने अवधपति दशरथजी के चरण धोए। उनका शील और स्नेह वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥2॥

* बहुरि राम पद पंकज धोए। जे हर हृदय कमल महुँ गोए॥
तीनिउ भाइ राम सम जानी। धोए चरन जनक निज पानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणकमलों को धोया, जो श्री शिवजी के हृदय कमल में छिपे रहते हैं। तीनों भाइयों को श्री रामचन्द्रजी के समान जानकर जनकजी ने उनके भी चरण अपने हाथों से धोए॥3॥

* आसन उचित सबहि नृप दीन्हे। बोलि सूपकारी सब लीन्हे॥
सादर लगे परन पनवारे। कनक कील मनि पान सँवारे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा जनकजी ने सभी को उचित आसन दिए और सब परसने वालों को बुला लिया। आदर के साथ पत्तलें पड़ने लगीं, जो मणियों के पत्तों से सोने की कील लगाकर बनाई गई थीं॥4॥

दोहा :              

* सूपोदन सुरभी सरपि सुंदर स्वादु पुनीत।
छन महुँ सब कें परुसि गे चतुर सुआर बिनीत॥328॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चतुर और विनीत रसोइए सुंदर, स्वादिष्ट और पवित्र दाल-भात और गाय का (सुगंधित) घी क्षण भर में सबके सामने परस गए॥328॥

चौपाई :  

* पंच कवल करि जेवन लागे। गारि गान सुनि अति अनुरागे।
भाँति अनेक परे पकवाने। सुधा सरिस नहिं जाहिं बखाने॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग पंचकौर करके (अर्थात 'प्राणाय स्वाहा, अपानाय स्वाहा, व्यानाय स्वाहा, उदानाय स्वाहा और समानाय स्वाहा' इन मंत्रों का उच्चारण करते हुए पहले पाँच ग्रास लेकर) भोजन करने लगे। गाली का गाना सुनकर वे अत्यन्त प्रेममग्न हो गए। अनेकों तरह के अमृत के समान (स्वादिष्ट) पकवान परसे गए, जिनका बखान नहीं हो सकता॥1॥

* परुसन लगे सुआर सुजाना। बिंजन बिबिध नाम को जाना॥
चारि भाँति भोजन बिधि गाई। एक एक बिधि बरनि न जाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चतुर रसोइए नाना प्रकार के व्यंजन परसने लगे, उनका नाम कौन जानता है। चार प्रकार के (चर्व्य, चोष्य, लेह्य, पेय अर्थात चबाकर, चूसकर, चाटकर और पीना-खाने योग्य) भोजन की विधि कही गई है, उनमें से एक-एक विधि के इतने पदार्थ बने थे कि जिनका वर्ण नहीं किया जा सकता॥2॥

* छरस रुचिर बिंजन बहु जाती। एक एक रस अगनित भाँती॥
जेवँत देहिं मधुर धुनि गारी। लै लै नाम पुरुष अरु नारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*छहों रसों के बहुत तरह के सुंदर (स्वादिष्ट) व्यंजन हैं। एक-एक रस के अनगिनत प्रकार के बने हैं। भोजन के समय पुरुष और स्त्रियों के नाम ले-लेकर स्त्रियाँ मधुर ध्वनि से गाली दे रही हैं (गाली गा रही हैं)॥3॥

* समय सुहावनि गारि बिराजा। हँसत राउ सुनि सहित समाजा॥
एहि बिधि सबहीं भोजनु कीन्हा। आदर सहित आचमनु दीन्हा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समय की सुहावनी गाली शोभित हो रही है। उसे सुनकर समाज सहित राजा दशरथजी हँस रहे हैं। इस रीति से सभी ने भोजन किया और तब सबको आदर सहित आचमन (हाथ-मुँह धोने के लिए जल) दिया गया॥4॥

दोहा: 

* देइ पान पूजे जनक दसरथु सहित समाज।
जनवासेहि गवने मुदित सकल भूप सिरताज॥329॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर पान देकर जनकजी ने समाज सहित दशरथजी का पूजन किया। सब राजाओं के सिरमौर (चक्रवर्ती) श्री दशरथजी प्रसन्न होकर जनवासे को चले॥329॥

चौपाई :  

* नित नूतन मंगल पुर माहीं। निमिष सरिस दिन जामिनि जाहीं॥
बड़े भोर भूपतिमनि जागे। जाचक गुन गन गावन लागे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकपुर में नित्य नए मंगल हो रहे हैं। दिन और रात पल के समान बीत जाते हैं। बड़े सबेरे राजाओं के मुकुटमणि दशरथजी जागे। याचक उनके गुण समूह का गान करने लगे॥1॥

* देखि कुअँर बर बधुन्ह समेता। किमि कहि जात मोदु मन जेता॥
प्रातक्रिया करि गे गुरु पाहीं। महाप्रमोदु प्रेमु मन माहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चारों कुमारों को सुंदर वधुओं सहित देखकर उनके मन में जितना आनंद है, वह किस प्रकार कहा जा सकता है? वे प्रातः क्रिया करके गुरु वशिष्ठजी के पास गए। उनके मन में महान आनंद और प्रेम भरा है॥2॥

* करि प्रनामु पूजा कर जोरी। बोले गिरा अमिअँ जनु बोरी॥
तुम्हरी कृपाँ सुनहु मुनिराजा। भयउँ आजु मैं पूरन काजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा प्रणाम और पूजन करके, फिर हाथ जोड़कर मानो अमृत में डुबोई हुई वाणी बोले- हे मुनिराज! सुनिए, आपकी कृपा से आज मैं पूर्णकाम हो गया॥3॥

* अब सब बिप्र बोलाइ गोसाईं। देहु धेनु सब भाँति बनाईं॥
सुनि गुर करि महिपाल बड़ाई। पुनि पठए मुनिबृंद बोलाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामिन्*! अब सब ब्राह्मणों को बुलाकर उनको सब तरह (गहनों-कपड़ों) से सजी हुई गायें दीजिए। यह सुनकर गुरुजी ने राजा की बड़ाई करके फिर मुनिगणों को बुलवा भेजा॥4॥

दोहा  :  

* बामदेउ अरु देवरिषि बालमीकि जाबालि।
आए मुनिबर निकर तब कौसिकादि तपसालि॥330॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब वामदेव, देवर्षि नारद, वाल्मीकि, जाबालि और विश्वामित्र आदि तपस्वी श्रेष्ठ मुनियों के समूह के समूह आए॥330॥

चौपाई  :  

* दंड प्रनाम सबहि नृप कीन्हे। पूजि सप्रेम बरासन दीन्हे॥
चारि लच्छ बर धेनु मगाईं। काम सुरभि सम सील सुहाईं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने सबको दण्डवत्* प्रणाम किया और प्रेम सहित पूजन करके उन्हें उत्तम आसन दिए। चार लाख उत्तम गायें मँगवाईं, जो कामधेनु के समान अच्छे स्वभाव वाली और सुहावनी थीं॥1॥

* सब बिधि सकल अलंकृत कीन्हीं। मुदित महिप महिदेवन्ह दीन्हीं॥
करत बिनय बहु बिधि नरनाहू। लहेउँ आजु जग जीवन लाहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन सबको सब प्रकार से (गहनों-कपड़ों से) सजाकर राजा ने प्रसन्न होकर भूदेव ब्राह्मणों को दिया। राजा बहुत तरह से विनती कर रहे हैं कि जगत में मैंने आज ही जीने का लाभ पाया॥2॥

* पाइ असीस महीसु अनंदा। लिए बोलि पुनि जाचक बृंदा॥
कनक बसन मनि हय गय स्यंदन। दिए बूझि रुचि रबिकुलनंदन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(ब्राह्मणों से) आशीर्वाद पाकर राजा आनंदित हुए। फिर याचकों के समूहों को बुलवा लिया और सबको उनकी रुचि पूछकर सोना, वस्त्र, मणि, घोड़ा, हाथी और रथ (जिसने जो चाहा सो) सूर्यकुल को आनंदित करने वाले दशरथजी ने दिए॥3॥

* चले पढ़त गावत गुन गाथा। जय जय जय दिनकर कुल नाथा॥
एहि बिधि राम बिआह उछाहू। सकइ न बरनि सहस मुख जाहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे सब गुणानुवाद गाते और 'सूर्यकुल के स्वामी की जय हो, जय हो, जय हो' कहते हुए चले। इस प्रकार श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विवाह का उत्सव हुआ, जिन्हें सहस्र मुख हैं, वे शेषजी भी उसका वर्णन नहीं कर सकते॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

*####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -7#######*

दोहा :  

* बार बार कौसिक चरन सीसु नाइ कह राउ।
यह सबु सुखु मुनिराज तव कृपा कटाच्छ पसाउ॥331॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बार-बार विश्वामित्रजी के चरणों में सिर नवाकर राजा कहते हैं- हे मुनिराज! यह सब सुख आपके ही कृपाकटाक्ष का प्रसाद है॥331॥

चौपाई  :  

* जनक सनेहु सीलु करतूती। नृपु सब भाँति सराह बिभूती॥
दिन उठि बिदा अवधपति मागा। राखहिं जनकु सहित अनुरागा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा दशरथजी जनकजी के स्नेह, शील, करनी और ऐश्वर्य की सब प्रकार से सराहना करते हैं। प्रतिदिन (सबेरे) उठकर अयोध्या नरेश विदा माँगते हैं। पर जनकजी उन्हें प्रेम से रख लेते हैं॥1॥

* नित नूतन आदरु अधिकाई। दिन प्रति सहस भाँति पहुनाई॥
नित नव नगर अनंद उछाहू। दसरथ गवनु सोहाइ न काहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आदर नित्य नया बढ़ता जाता है। प्रतिदिन हजारों प्रकार से मेहमानी होती है। नगर में नित्य नया आनंद और उत्साह रहता है, दशरथजी का जाना किसी को नहीं सुहाता॥2॥

* बहुत दिवस बीते एहि भाँती। जनु सनेह रजु बँधे बराती॥
कौसिक सतानंद तब जाई। कहा बिदेह नृपहि समुझाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार बहुत दिन बीत गए, मानो बाराती स्नेह की रस्सी से बँध गए हैं। तब विश्वामित्रजी और शतानंदजी ने जाकर राजा जनक को समझाकर कहा-॥3॥

* अब दसरथ कहँ आयसु देहू। जद्यपि छाड़ि न सकहु सनेहू॥
भलेहिं नाथ कहि सचिव बोलाए। कहि जय जीव सीस तिन्ह नाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि आप स्नेह (वश उन्हें) नहीं छोड़ सकते, तो भी अब दशरथजी को आज्ञा दीजिए। 'हे नाथ! बहुत अच्छा' कहकर जनकजी ने मंत्रियों को बुलवाया। वे आए और 'जय जीव' कहकर उन्होंने मस्तक नवाया॥4॥

दोहा :  

* अवधनाथु चाहत चलन भीतर करहु जनाउ।
भए प्रेमबस सचिव सुनि बिप्र सभासद राउ॥332॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(जनकजी ने कहा-) अयोध्यानाथ चलना चाहते हैं, भीतर (रनिवास में) खबर कर दो। यह सुनकर मंत्री, ब्राह्मण, सभासद और राजा जनक भी प्रेम के वश हो गए॥332॥

चौपाई :  

* पुरबासी सुनि चलिहि बराता। बूझत बिकल परस्पर बाता॥
सत्य गवनु सुनि सब बिलखाने। मनहुँ साँझ सरसिज सकुचाने॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकपुरवासियों ने सुना कि बारात जाएगी, तब वे व्याकुल होकर एक-दूसरे से बात पूछने लगे। जाना सत्य है, यह सुनकर सब ऐसे उदास हो गए मानो संध्या के समय कमल सकुचा गए हों॥1॥

* जहँ जहँ आवत बसे बराती। तहँ तहँ सिद्ध चला बहु भाँती॥
बिबिध भाँति मेवा पकवाना। भोजन साजु न जाइ बखाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आते समय जहाँ-जहाँ बाराती ठहरे थे, वहाँ-वहाँ बहुत प्रकार का सीधा (रसोई का सामान) भेजा गया। अनेकों प्रकार के मेवे, पकवान और भोजन की सामग्री जो बखानी नहीं जा सकती-॥2॥

* भरि भरि बसहँ अपार कहारा। पठईं जनक अनेक सुसारा॥
तुरग लाख रथ सहस पचीसा। सकल सँवारे नख अरु सीसा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अनगिनत बैलों और कहारों पर भर-भरकर (लाद-लादकर) भेजी गई। साथ ही जनकजी ने अनेकों सुंदर शय्याएँ (पलंग) भेजीं। एक लाख घोड़े और पचीस हजार रथ सब नख से शिखा तक (ऊपर से नीचे तक) सजाए हुए,॥3॥

दोहा :  

* मत्त सहस दस सिंधुर साजे। जिन्हहि देखि दिसिकुंजर लाजे॥
कनक बसन मनि भरि भरि जाना। महिषीं धेनु बस्तु बिधि नाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दस हजार सजे हुए मतवाले हाथी, जिन्हें देखकर दिशाओं के हाथी भी लजा जाते हैं, गाड़ियों में भर-भरकर सोना, वस्त्र और रत्न (जवाहरात) और भैंस, गाय तथा और भी नाना प्रकार की चीजें दीं॥4॥

दोहा :  

* दाइज अमित न सकिअ कहि दीन्ह बिदेहँ बहोरि।
जो अवलोकत लोकपति लोक संपदा थोरि॥333॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(इस प्रकार) जनकजी ने फिर से अपरिमित दहेज दिया, जो कहा नहीं जा सकता और जिसे देखकर लोकपालों के लोकों की सम्पदा भी थोड़ी जान पड़ती थी॥333॥

चौपाई :  

* सबु समाजु एहि भाँति बनाई। जनक अवधपुर दीन्ह पठाई॥
चलिहि बरात सुनत सब रानीं। बिकल मीनगन जनु लघु पानीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सब सामान सजाकर राजा जनक ने अयोध्यापुरी को भेज दिया। बारात चलेगी, यह सुनते ही सब रानियाँ ऐसी विकल हो गईं, मानो थोड़े जल में मछलियाँ छटपटा रही हों॥1॥

* पुनि पुनि सीय गोद करि लेहीं। देह असीस सिखावनु देहीं॥
होएहु संतत पियहि पिआरी। चिरु अहिबात असीस हमारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे बार-बार सीताजी को गोद कर लेती हैं और आशीर्वाद देकर सिखावन देती हैं- तुम सदा अपने पति की प्यारी होओ, तुम्हारा सोहाग अचल हो, हमारी यही आशीष है॥2॥

* सासु ससुर गुर सेवा करेहू। पति रुख लखि आयसु अनुसरेहू॥
अति सनेह बस सखीं सयानी। नारि धरम सिखवहिं मृदु बानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सास, ससुर और गुरु की सेवा करना। पति का रुख देखकर उनकी आज्ञा का पालन करना। सयानी सखियाँ अत्यन्त स्नेह के वश कोमल वाणी से स्त्रियों के धर्म सिखलाती हैं॥3॥    

* सादर सकल कुअँरि समुझाईं। रानिन्ह बार बार उर लाईं॥
बहुरि बहुरि भेटहिं महतारीं। कहहिं बिरंचि रचीं कत नारीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आदर के साथ सब पुत्रियों को (स्त्रियों के धर्म) समझाकर रानियों ने बार-बार उन्हें हृदय से लगाया। माताएँ फिर-फिर भेंटती और कहती हैं कि ब्रह्मा ने स्त्री जाति को क्यों रचा॥4॥

दोहा :  

* तेहि अवसर भाइन्ह सहित रामु भानु कुल केतु।
चले जनक मंदिर मुदित बिदा करावन हेतु॥334॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी समय सूर्यवंश के पताका स्वरूप श्री रामचन्द्रजी भाइयों सहित प्रसन्न होकर विदा कराने के लिए जनकजी के महल को चले॥334॥

चौपाई :  

* चारिउ भाइ सुभायँ सुहाए। नगर नारि नर देखन धाए॥
कोउ कह चलन चहत हहिं आजू। कीन्ह बिदेह बिदा कर साजू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वभाव से ही सुंदर चारों भाइयों को देखने के लिए नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष दौड़े। कोई कहता है- आज ये जाना चाहते हैं। विदेह ने विदाई का सब सामान तैयार कर लिया है॥1॥

* लेहु नयन भरि रूप निहारी। प्रिय पाहुने भूप सुत चारी॥
को जानै केहिं सुकृत सयानी। नयन अतिथि कीन्हे बिधि आनी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा के चारों पुत्र, इन प्यारे मेहमानों के (मनोहर) रूप को नेत्र भरकर देख लो। हे सयानी! कौन जाने, किस पुण्य से विधाता ने इन्हें यहाँ लाकर हमारे नेत्रों का अतिथि किया है॥2॥

* मरनसीलु जिमि पाव पिऊषा। सुरतरु लहै जनम कर भूखा॥
पाव नार की हरिपदु जैसें। इन्ह कर दरसनु हम कहँ तैसें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मरने वाला जिस तरह अमृत पा जाए, जन्म का भूखा कल्पवृक्ष पा जाए और नरक में रहने वाला (या नरक के योग्य) जीव जैसे भगवान के परमपद को प्राप्त हो जाए, हमारे लिए इनके दर्शन वैसे ही हैं॥3॥

* निरखि राम सोभा उर धरहू। निज मन फनि मूरति मनि करहू॥
एहि बिधि सबहि नयन फलु देता। गए कुअँर सब राज निकेता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी की शोभा को निरखकर हृदय में धर लो। अपने मन को साँप और इनकी मूर्ति को मणि बना लो। इस प्रकार सबको नेत्रों का फल देते हुए सब राजकुमार राजमहल में गए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

*####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -8#######*

दोहा :  

* रूप सिंधु सब बंधु लखि हरषि उठा रनिवासु।
करहिं निछावरि आरती महा मुदित मन सासु॥335॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रूप के समुद्र सब भाइयों को देखकर सारा रनिवास हर्षित हो उठा। सासुएँ महान प्रसन्न मन से निछावर और आरती करती हैं॥335॥

चौपाई :  

* देखि राम छबि अति अनुरागीं। प्रेमबिबस पुनि पुनि पद लागीं॥
रही न लाज प्रीति उर छाई। सहज सनेहु बरनि किमि जाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी की छबि देखकर वे प्रेम में अत्यन्त मग्न हो गईं और प्रेम के विशेष वश होकर बार-बार चरणों लगीं। हृदय में प्रीति छा गई, इससे लज्जा नहीं रह गई। उनके स्वाभाविक स्नेह का वर्णन किस तरह किया जा सकता है॥1॥

* भाइन्ह सहित उबटि अन्हवाए। छरस असन अति हेतु जेवाँए॥
बोले रामु सुअवसरु जानी। सील सनेह सकुचमय बानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने भाइयों सहित श्री रामजी को उबटन करके स्नान कराया और बड़े प्रेम से षट्रस भोजन कराया। सुअवसर जानकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी शील, स्नेह और संकोचभरी वाणी बोले-॥2॥

* राउ अवधपुर चहत सिधाए। बिदा होन हम इहाँ पठाए॥
मातु मुदित मन आयसु देहू। बालक जानि करब नित नेहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*महाराज अयोध्यापुरी को चलाना चाहते हैं, उन्होंने हमें विदा होने के लिए यहाँ भेजा है। हे माता! प्रसन्न मन से आज्ञा दीजिए और हमें अपने बालक जानकर सदा स्नेह बनाए रखिएगा॥3॥

* सुनत बचन बिलखेउ रनिवासू। बोलि न सकहिं प्रेमबस सासू॥
हृदयँ लगाई कुअँरि सब लीन्ही। पतिन्ह सौंपि बिनती अति कीन्ही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इन वचनों को सुनते ही रनिवास उदास हो गया। सासुएँ प्रेमवश बोल नहीं सकतीं। उन्होंने सब कुमारियों को हृदय से     लगा लिया और उनके पतियों को सौंपकर बहुत विनती की॥4॥

*छन्द :  

* करि बिनय सिय रामहि समरपी जोरि कर पुनि पुनि कहै।
बलि जाउँ तात सुजान तुम्ह कहुँ बिदित गति सब की अहै॥    
परिवार पुरजन मोहि राजहि प्रानप्रिय सिय जानिबी।
तुलसीस सीलु सनेहु लखि निज किंकरी करि मानिबी॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*विनती करके उन्होंने सीताजी को श्री रामचन्द्रजी को समर्पित किया और हाथ जोड़कर बार-बार कहा- हे तात! हे सुजान! मैं बलि जाती हूँ, तुमको सबकी गति (हाल) मालूम है। परिवार को, पुरवासियों को, मुझको और राजा को सीता प्राणों के समान प्रिय है, ऐसा जानिएगा। हे तुलसी के स्वामी! इसके शील और स्नेह को देखकर इसे अपनी दासी करके मानिएगा।

सोरठा :  

* तुम्ह परिपूरन काम जान सिरोमनि भावप्रिय।
जन गुन गाहक राम दोष दलन करुनायतन॥336॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम पूर्ण काम हो, सुजान शिरोमणि हो और भावप्रिय हो (तुम्हें प्रेम प्यारा है)। हे राम! तुम भक्तों के गुणों को ग्रहण करने वाले, दोषों को नाश करने वाले और दया के धाम हो॥336॥

चौपाई :                

* अस कहि रही चरन गहि रानी। प्रेम पंक जनु गिरा समानी॥
सुनि सनेहसानी बर बानी। बहुबिधि राम सासु सनमानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर रानी चरणों को पकड़कर (चुप) रह गईं। मानो उनकी वाणी प्रेम रूपी दलदल में समा गई हो। स्नेह से सनी हुई श्रेष्ठ वाणी सुनकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सास का बहुत प्रकार से सम्मान किया॥1॥

* राम बिदा मागत कर जोरी। कीन्ह प्रनामु बहोरि बहोरी॥
पाइ असीस बहुरि सिरु नाई। भाइन्ह सहित चले रघुराई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने हाथ जोड़कर विदा माँगते हुए बार-बार प्रणाम किया। आशीर्वाद पाकर और फिर सिर नवाकर भाइयों सहित श्री रघुनाथजी चले॥2॥

* मंजु मधुर मूरति उर आनी। भईं सनेह सिथिल सब रानी॥
पुनि धीरजु धरि कुअँरि हँकारीं। बार बार भेटहि महतारीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की सुंदर मधुर मूर्ति को हृदय में लाकर सब रानियाँ स्नेह से शिथिल हो गईं। फिर धीरज धारण करके कुमारियों को बुलाकर माताएँ बारंबार उन्हें (गले लगाकर) भेंटने लगीं॥3॥

* पहुँचावहिं फिरि मिलहिं बहोरी। बढ़ी परस्पर प्रीति न थोरी॥
पुनि पुनि मिलत सखिन्ह बिलगाई। बाल बच्छ जिमि धेनु लवाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुत्रियों को पहुँचाती हैं, फिर लौटकर मिलती हैं। परस्पर में कुछ थोड़ी प्रीति नहीं बढ़ी (अर्थात बहुत प्रीति बढ़ी)। बार-बार मिलती हुई माताओं को सखियों ने अलग कर दिया। जैसे हाल की ब्यायी हुई गाय को कोई उसके बालक बछड़े (या बछिया) से अलग कर दे॥4॥

दोहा :  

* प्रेमबिबस नर नारि सब सखिन्ह सहित रनिवासु।
मानहुँ कीन्ह बिदेहपुर करुनाँ बिरहँ निवासु॥337॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब स्त्री-पुरुष और सखियों सहित सारा रनिवास प्रेम के विशेष वश हो रहा है। (ऐसा लगता है) मानो जनकपुर में करुणा और विरह ने डेरा डाल दिया है॥337॥

चौपाई  :  

* सुक सारिका जानकी ज्याए। कनक पिंजरन्हि राखि पढ़ाए॥
ब्याकुल कहहिं कहाँ बैदेही। सुनि धीरजु परिहरइ न केही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जानकी ने जिन तोता और मैना को पाल-पोसकर बड़ा किया था और सोने के पिंजड़ों में रखकर पढ़ाया था, वे व्याकुल होकर कह रहे हैं- वैदेही कहाँ हैं। उनके ऐसे वचनों को सुनकर धीरज किसको नहीं त्याग देगा (अर्थात सबका धैर्य जाता रहा)॥1॥

* भए बिकल खग मृग एहि भाँती। मनुज दसा कैसें कहि जाती॥
बंधु समेत जनकु तब आए। प्रेम उमगि लोचन जल छाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब पक्षी और पशु तक इस तरह विकल हो गए, तब मनुष्यों की दशा कैसे कही जा सकती है! तब भाई सहित जनकजी वहाँ आए। प्रेम से उमड़कर उनके नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया॥2॥

* सीय बिलोकि धीरता भागी। रहे कहावत परम बिरागी॥
लीन्हि रायँ उर लाइ जानकी। मिटी महामरजाद ग्यान की॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे परम वैराग्यवान कहलाते थे, पर सीताजी को देखकर उनका भी धीरज भाग गया। राजा ने जानकीजी को हृदय से लगा लिया। (प्रेम के प्रभाव से) ज्ञान की महान मर्यादा मिट गई (ज्ञान का बाँध टूट गया)॥3॥

* समुझावत सब सचिव सयाने। कीन्ह बिचारु न अवसर जाने॥
बारहिं बार सुता उर लाईं। सजि सुंदर पालकीं मगाईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब बुद्धिमान मंत्री उन्हें समझाते हैं। तब राजा ने विषाद करने का समय न जानकर विचार किया। बारंबार पुत्रियों को हृदय से लगाकर सुंदर सजी हुई पालकियाँ मँगवाई॥4॥

दोहा  :  

* प्रेमबिबस परिवारु सबु जानि सुलगन नरेस।
कुअँरि चढ़ाईं पालकिन्ह सुमिरे सिद्धि गनेस॥338॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारा परिवार प्रेम में विवश है। राजा ने सुंदर मुहूर्त जानकर सिद्धि सहित गणेशजी का स्मरण करके कन्याओं को पालकियों पर चढ़ाया॥338॥

चौपाई  :  

* बहुबिधि भूप सुता समुझाईं। नारिधरमु कुलरीति सिखाईं॥
दासीं दास दिए बहुतेरे। सुचि सेवक जे प्रिय सिय केरे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने पुत्रियों को बहुत प्रकार से समझाया और उन्हें स्त्रियों का धर्म और कुल की रीति सिखाई। बहुत से दासी-दास दिए, जो सीताजी के प्रिय और विश्वास पात्र सेवक थे॥1॥

* सीय चलत ब्याकुल पुरबासी। होहिं सगुन सुभ मंगल रासी॥
भूसुर सचिव समेत समाजा। संग चले पहुँचावन राजा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी के चलते समय जनकपुरवासी व्याकुल हो गए। मंगल की राशि शुभ शकुन हो रहे हैं। ब्राह्मण और मंत्रियों के समाज सहित राजा जनकजी उन्हें पहुँचाने के लिए साथ चले॥2॥

* समय बिलोकि बाजने बाजे। रथ गज बाजि बरातिन्ह साजे॥
दसरथ बिप्र बोलि सब लीन्हे। दान मान परिपूरन कीन्हे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समय देखकर बाजे बजने लगे। बारातियों ने रथ, हाथी और घोड़े सजाए। दशरथजी ने सब ब्राह्मणों को बुला लिया और उन्हें दान और सम्मान से परिपूर्ण कर दिया॥3॥

* चरन सरोज धूरि धरि सीसा। मुदित महीपति पाइ असीसा॥
सुमिरि गजाननु कीन्ह पयाना। मंगल मूल सगुन भए नाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके चरण कमलों की धूलि सिर पर धरकर और आशीष पाकर राजा आनंदित हुए और गणेशजी का स्मरण करके उन्होंने प्रस्थान किया। मंगलों के मूल अनेकों शकुन हुए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

*####### श्री सीता-राम विवाह, विदाई -9#######
*
दोहा  :  

* सुर प्रसून बरषहिं हरषि करहिं अपछरा गान।
चले अवधपति अवधपुर मुदित बजाइ निसान॥339॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवता हर्षित होकर फूल बरसा रहे हैं और अप्सराएँ गान कर रही हैं। अवधपति दशरथजी नगाड़े बजाकर आनंदपूर्वक अयोध्यापुरी चले॥339॥

चौपाई :  

* नृप करि बिनय महाजन फेरे। सादर सकल मागने टेरे॥
भूषन बसन बाजि गज दीन्हे। प्रेम पोषि ठाढ़े सब कीन्हे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा दशरथजी ने विनती करके प्रतिष्ठित जनों को लौटाया और आदर के साथ सब मँगनों को बुलवाया। उनको गहने-कपड़े, घोड़े-हाथी दिए और प्रेम से पुष्ट करके सबको सम्पन्न अर्थात बलयुक्त कर दिया॥1॥।

* बार बार बिरिदावलि भाषी। फिरे सकल रामहि उर राखी॥
बहुरि बहुरि कोसलपति कहहीं। जनकु प्रेमबस फिरै न चहहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे सब बारंबार विरुदावली (कुलकीर्ति) बखानकर और श्री रामचन्द्रजी को हृदय में रखकर लौटे। कोसलाधीश दशरथजी बार-बार लौटने को कहते हैं, परन्तु जनकजी प्रेमवश लौटना नहीं चाहते॥2॥

* पुनि कह भूपत बचन सुहाए। फिरिअ महीस दूरि बड़ि आए॥
राउ बहोरि उतरि भए ठाढ़े। प्रेम प्रबाह बिलोचन बाढ़े॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दशरथजी ने फिर सुहावने वचन कहे- हे राजन्*! बहुत दूर आ गए, अब लौटिए। फिर राजा दशरथजी रथ से उतरकर खड़े हो गए। उनके नेत्रों में प्रेम का प्रवाह बढ़ आया (प्रेमाश्रुओं की धारा बह चली)॥3॥

* तब बिदेह बोले कर जोरी। बचन सनेह सुधाँ जनु बोरी॥
करौं कवन बिधि बिनय बनाई। महाराज मोहि दीन्हि बड़ाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब जनकजी हाथ जोड़कर मानो स्नेह रूपी अमृत में डुबोकर वचन बोले- मैं किस तरह बनाकर (किन शब्दों में) विनती करूँ। हे महाराज! आपने मुझे बड़ी बड़ाई दी है॥4॥

दोहा :  

* कोसलपति समधी सजन सनमाने सब भाँति।
मिलनि परसपर बिनय अति प्रीति न हृदयँ समाति॥340॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अयोध्यानाथ दशरथजी ने अपने स्वजन समधी का सब प्रकार से सम्मान किया। उनके आपस के मिलने में अत्यन्त विनय थी और इतनी प्रीति थी जो हृदय में समाती न थी॥340॥

चौपाई :  

* मुनि मंडलिहि जनक सिरु नावा। आसिरबादु सबहि सन पावा॥
सादर पुनि भेंटे जामाता। रूप सील गुन निधि सब भ्राता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी ने मुनि मंडली को सिर नवाया और सभी से आशीर्वाद पाया। फिर आदर के साथ वे रूप, शील और गुणों के निधान सब भाइयों से, अपने दामादों से मिले,॥1॥

* जोरि पंकरुह पानि सुहाए। बोले बचन प्रेम जनु जाए॥
राम करौं केहि भाँति प्रसंसा। मुनि महेस मन मानस हंसा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और सुंदर कमल के समान हाथों को जोड़कर ऐसे वचन बोले जो मानो प्रेम से ही जन्मे हों। हे रामजी! मैं किस प्रकार आपकी प्रशंसा करूँ! आप मुनियों और महादेवजी के मन रूपी मानसरोवर के हंस हैं॥2॥

* करहिं जोग जोगी जेहि लागी। कोहु मोहु ममता मदु त्यागी॥
ब्यापकु ब्रह्मु अलखु अबिनासी। चिदानंदु निरगुन गुनरासी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*योगी लोग जिनके लिए क्रोध, मोह, ममता और मद को त्यागकर योग साधन करते हैं, जो सर्वव्यापक, ब्रह्म, अव्यक्त, अविनाशी, चिदानंद, निर्गुण और गुणों की राशि हैं,॥3॥

*मन समेत जेहि जान न बानी। तरकि न सकहिं सकल अनुमानी॥
महिमा निगमु नेति कहि कहई। जो तिहुँ काल एकरस रहई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनको मन सहित वाणी नहीं जानती और सब जिनका अनुमान ही करते हैं, कोई तर्कना नहीं कर सकते, जिनकी महिमा को वेद 'नेति' कहकर वर्णन करता है और जो (सच्चिदानंद) तीनों कालों में एकरस (सर्वदा और सर्वथा निर्विकार) रहते हैं,॥4॥

दोहा :  

* नयन बिषय मो कहुँ भयउ सो समस्त सुख मूल।
सबइ लाभु जग जीव कहँ भएँ ईसु अनुकूल॥341॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे ही समस्त सुखों के मूल (आप) मेरे नेत्रों के विषय हुए। ईश्वर के अनुकूल होने पर जगत में जीव को सब लाभ ही लाभ है॥341॥

चौपाई :                

* सबहि भाँति मोहि दीन्हि बड़ाई। निज जन जानि लीन्ह अपनाई॥
होहिं सहस दस सारद सेषा। करहिं कलप कोटिक भरि लेखा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपने मुझे सभी प्रकार से बड़ाई दी और अपना जन जानकर अपना लिया। यदि दस हजार सरस्वती और शेष हों और करोड़ों कल्पों तक गणना करते रहें॥1॥

* मोर भाग्य राउर गुन गाथा। कहि न सिराहिं सुनहु रघुनाथा॥
मैं कछु कहउँ एक बल मोरें। तुम्ह रीझहु सनेह सुठि थोरें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तो भी हे रघुनाजी! सुनिए, मेरे सौभाग्य और आपके गुणों की कथा कहकर समाप्त नहीं की जा सकती। मैं जो कुछ कह रहा हूँ, वह अपने इस एक ही बल पर कि आप अत्यन्त थोड़े प्रेम से प्रसन्न हो जाते हैं॥2॥

* बार बार मागउँ कर जोरें। मनु परिहरै चरन जनि भोरें॥
सुनि बर बचन प्रेम जनु पोषे। पूरनकाम रामु परितोषे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं बार-बार हाथ जोड़कर यह माँगता हूँ कि मेरा मन भूलकर भी आपके चरणों को न छोड़े। जनकजी के श्रेष्ठ वचनों को सुनकर, जो मानो प्रेम से पुष्ट किए हुए थे, पूर्ण काम श्री रामचन्द्रजी संतुष्ट हुए॥3॥

* करि बर बिनय ससुर सनमाने। पितु कौसिक बसिष्ठ सम जाने॥
बिनती बहुरि भरत सन कीन्ही। मिलि सप्रेमु पुनि आसिष दीन्ही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने सुंदर विनती करके पिता दशरथजी, गुरु विश्वामित्रजी और कुलगुरु वशिष्ठजी के समान जानकर ससुर जनकजी का सम्मान किया। फिर जनकजी ने भरतजी से विनती की और प्रेम के साथ मिलकर फिर उन्हें आशीर्वाद दिया॥4॥

दोहा  :  

* मिले लखन रिपुसूदनहि दीन्हि असीस महीस।
भए परसपर प्रेमबस फिरि फिरि नावहिं सीस॥342॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर राजा ने लक्ष्मणजी और शत्रुघ्नजी से मिलकर उन्हें आशीर्वाद दिया। वे परस्पर प्रेम के वश होकर बार-बार आपस में सिर नवाने लगे॥342॥

चौपाई :  

* बार बार करि बिनय बड़ाई। रघुपति चले संग सब भाई॥
जनक गहे कौसिक पद जाई। चरन रेनु सिर नयनन्ह लाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी की बार-बार विनती और बड़ाई करके श्री रघुनाथजी सब भाइयों के साथ चले। जनकजी ने जाकर विश्वामित्रजी के चरण पकड़ लिए और उनके चरणों की रज को सिर और नेत्रों में लगाया॥1॥

* सुनु मुनीस बर दरसन तोरें। अगमु न कछु प्रतीति मन मोरें॥
जो सुखु सुजसु लोकपति चहहीं। करत मनोरथ सकुचत अहहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उन्होंने कहा-) हे मुनीश्वर! सुनिए, आपके सुंदर दर्शन से कुछ भी दुर्लभ नहीं है, मेरे मन में ऐसा विश्वास है, जो सुख और सुयश लोकपाल चाहते हैं, परन्तु (असंभव समझकर) जिसका मनोरथ करते हुए सकुचाते हैं,॥2॥

* सो सुखु सुजसु सुलभ मोहि स्वामी। सब सिधि तव दरसन अनुगामी॥
कीन्हि बिनय पुनि पुनि सिरु नाई। फिरे महीसु आसिषा पाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! वही सुख और सुयश मुझे सुलभ हो गया, सारी सिद्धियाँ आपके दर्शनों की अनुगामिनी अर्थात पीछे-पीछे चलने वाली हैं। इस प्रकार बार-बार विनती की और सिर नवाकर तथा उनसे आशीर्वाद पाकर राजा जनक लौटे॥3॥


*अब आगे बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद नामक प्रसंग आयेगा*

----------


## SUNIL1107

* चली बरात निसान बजाई। मुदित छोट बड़ सब समुदाई॥
रामहि निरखि ग्राम नर नारी। पाइ नयन फलु होहिं सुखारी॥4॥
भावार्थ:-डंका बजाकर बारात चली। छोटे-बड़े सभी समुदाय प्रसन्न हैं। (रास्ते के) गाँव के स्त्री-पुरुष श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर नेत्रों का फल पाकर सुखी होते हैं॥4॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

दोहा : 
* बीच बीच बर बास करि मग लोगन्ह सुख देत।
अवध समीप पुनीत दिन पहुँची आइ जनेत॥343॥ 

भावार्थ:-बीच-बीच में सुंदर मुकाम करती हुई तथा मार्ग के लोगों को सुख देती हुई वह बारात पवित्र दिन में अयोध्यापुरी के समीप आ पहुँची॥343॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

चौपाई : 
*हने निसान पनव बर बाजे। भेरि संख धुनि हय गय गाजे॥
झाँझि बिरव डिंडिमीं सुहाई। सरस राग बाजहिं सहनाई॥1॥

भावार्थ:-नगाड़ों पर चोटें पड़ने लगीं, सुंदर ढोल बजने लगे। भेरी और शंख की बड़ी आवाज हो रही है, हाथी-घोड़े गरज रहे हैं। विशेष शब्द करने वाली झाँझें, सुहावनी डफलियाँ तथा रसीले राग से शहनाइयाँ बज रही हैं॥1॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* पुर जन आवत अकनि बराता। मुदित सकल पुलकावलि गाता॥
निज निज सुंदर सदन सँवारे। हाट बाट चौहटपुर द्वारे॥2॥

भावार्थ:-बारात को आती हुई सुनकर नगर निवासी प्रसन्न हो गए। सबके शरीरों पर पुलकावली छा गई। सबने अपने-अपने सुंदर घरों, बाजारों, गलियों, चौराहों और नगर के द्वारों को सजाया॥2॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* गलीं सकल अरगजाँ सिंचाईं। जहँ तहँ चौकें चारु पुराईं॥
बना बजारु न जाइ बखाना। तोरन केतु पताक बिताना॥3॥

भावार्थ:-सारी गलियाँ अरगजे से सिंचाई गईं, जहाँ-तहाँ सुंदर चौक पुराए गए। तोरणों ध्वजा-पताकाओं और मंडपों से बाजार ऐसा सजा कि जिसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥3॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* सफल पूगफल कदलि रसाला। रोपे बकुल कदंब तमाला॥
लगे सुभग तरु परसत धरनी। मनिमय आलबाल कल करनी॥4॥

भावार्थ:-फल सहित सुपारी, केला, आम, मौलसिरी, कदम्ब और तमाल के वृक्ष लगाए गए। वे लगे हुए सुंदर वृक्ष (फलों के भार से) पृथ्वी को छू रहे हैं। उनके मणियों के थाले बड़ी सुंदर कारीगरी से बनाए गए हैं॥4॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

दोहा : 
* बिबिध भाँति मंगल कलस गृह गृह रचे सँवारि।
सुर ब्रह्मादि सिहाहिं सब रघुबर पुरी निहारि॥344॥

भावार्थ:-अनेक प्रकार के मंगल-कलश घर-घर सजाकर बनाए गए हैं। श्री रघुनाथजी की पुरी (अयोध्या) को देखकर ब्रह्मा आदि सब देवता सिहाते हैं॥344॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* भूप भवनु तेहि अवसर सोहा। रचना देखि मदन मनु मोहा॥
मंगल सगुन मनोहरताई। रिधि सिधि सुख संपदा सुहाई॥1॥ 

भावार्थ:-उस समय राजमहल (अत्यन्त) शोभित हो रहा था। उसकी रचना देखकर कामदेव भी मन मोहित हो जाता था। मंगल शकुन, मनोहरता, ऋद्धि-सिद्धि, सुख, सुहावनी सम्पत्ति॥1॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* जनु उछाह सब सहज सुहाए। तनु धरि धरि दसरथ गृहँ छाए॥
देखन हेतु राम बैदेही। कहहु लालसा होहि न केही॥2॥ 

भावार्थ:-और सब प्रकार के उत्साह (आनंद) मानो सहज सुंदर शरीर धर-धरकर दशरथजी के घर में छा गए हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी और सीताजी के दर्शनों के लिए भला कहिए, किसे लालसा न होगी॥2॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* जूथ जूथ मिलि चलीं सुआसिनि। निज छबि निदरहिं मदन बिलासिनि॥
सकल सुमंगल सजें आरती। गावहिं जनु बहु बेष भारती॥3॥ 

भावार्थ:-सुहागिनी स्त्रियाँ झुंड की झुंड मिलकर चलीं, जो अपनी छबि से कामदेव की स्त्री रति का भी निरादर कर रही हैं। सभी सुंदर मंगलद्रव्य एवं आरती सजाए हुए गा रही हैं, मानो सरस्वतीजी ही बहुत से वेष धारण किए गा रही हों॥3॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* भूपति भवन कोलाहलु होई। जाइ न बरनि समउ सुखु सोई॥
कौसल्यादि राम महतारीं। प्रेमबिबस तन दसा बिसारीं॥4॥ 

भावार्थ:-राजमहल में (आनंद के मारे) शोर मच रहा है। उस समय का और सुख का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। कौसल्याजी आदि श्री रामचन्द्रजी की सब माताएँ प्रेम के विशेष वश होने से शरीर की सुध भूल गईं॥4॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

दोहा : 
* दिए दान बिप्रन्ह बिपुल पूजि गनेस पुरारि।
प्रमुदित परम दरिद्र जनु पाइ पदारथ चारि॥345॥ 

भावार्थ:-गणेशजी और त्रिपुरारि शिवजी का पूजन करके उन्होंने ब्राह्मणों को बहुत सा दान दिया। वे ऐसी परम प्रसन्न हुईं, मानो अत्यन्त दरिद्री चारों पदार्थ पा गया हो॥345॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

चौपाई : 
* मोद प्रमोद बिबस सब माता। चलहिं न चरन सिथिल भए गाता॥
राम दरस हित अति अनुरागीं। परिछनि साजु सजन सब लागीं॥1॥ 

भावार्थ:-सुख और महान आनंद से विवश होने के कारण सब माताओं के शरीर शिथिल हो गए हैं, उनके चरण चलते नहीं हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शनों के लिए वे अत्यन्त अनुराग में भरकर परछन का सब सामान सजाने लगीं॥1॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* बिबिध बिधान बाजने बाजे। मंगल मुदित सुमित्राँ साजे॥
हरद दूब दधि पल्लव फूला। पान पूगफल मंगल मूला॥2॥ 

भावार्थ:-अनेकों प्रकार के बाजे बजते थे। सुमित्राजी ने आनंदपूर्वक मंगल साज सजाए। हल्दी, दूब, दही, पत्ते, फूल, पान और सुपारी आदि मंगल की मूल वस्तुएँ, !!2!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

* अच्छत अंकुर लोचन लाजा। मंजुल मंजरि तुलसि बिराजा॥
छुहे पुरट घट सहज सुहाए। मदन सकुन जनु नीड़ बनाए॥3॥

भावार्थ:-तथा अक्षत (चावल), अँखुए, गोरोचन, लावा और तुलसी की सुंदर मंजरियाँ सुशोभित हैं। नाना रंगों से चित्रित किए हुए सहज सुहावने सुवर्ण के कलश ऐसे मालूम होते हैं, मानो कामदेव के पक्षियों ने घोंसले बनाए हों !!3!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सगुन सुगंध न जाहिं बखानी। मंगल सकल सजहिं सब रानी॥
रचीं आरतीं बहतु बिधाना। मुदित करहिं कल मंगल गाना॥4॥ 

भावार्थ:-शकुन की सुगन्धित वस्तुएँ बखानी नहीं जा सकतीं। सब रानियाँ सम्पूर्ण मंगल साज सज रही हैं। बहुत प्रकार की आरती बनाकर वे आनंदित हुईं सुंदर मंगलगान कर रही हैं !!4!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दोहा : 
* कनक थार भरि मंगलन्हि कमल करन्हि लिएँ मात।
चलीं मुदित परिछनि करन पुलक पल्लवित गात॥346॥ 

भावार्थ:-सोने के थालों को मांगलिक वस्तुओं से भरकर अपने कमल के समान (कोमल) हाथों में लिए हुए माताएँ आनंदित होकर परछन करने चलीं। उनके शरीर पुलकावली से छा गए हैं !!346!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ब्याह गये  चारों भैया, अवध में बाजे बधईया । 


जगमगा जगमग दियाला जलत है,
झिलमिल होत अटरिया, अवध में बाजे बधईया ॥

कौन लुटावे हीरा मोती,
कौन लुटावे रुपैया , अवध में बाजे बधईया ॥ 

राजा लुटावे हीरा मोती,
मैया लुटावे रुपैया, अवध में बाजे बधईया ॥

झांझ मृदंग ताल डप बाजे
नाचत ता ता थैया, अवध में बाजे बधईया ॥

----------


## calvitf

> ब्याह गये  चारों भैया, अवध में बाजे बधईया । 
> 
> 
> जगमगा जगमग दियाला जलत है,
> झिलमिल होत अटरिया, अवध में बाजे बधईया ॥
> 
> कौन लुटावे हीरा मोती,
> कौन लुटावे रुपैया , अवध में बाजे बधईया ॥ 
> 
> ...


अति सुंदर मन मोह लियो रे

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र सर्वप्रथम ऐसा सूत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद यदि आप के पास गायत्री शक्ति पीठ के अलावा अन्य किसी प्रकाशन के चारो वेद हो या नेट पर मिल सकते हो तो मुझे पी०एम० कर दे मई खोज नहीं पा रहा हूँ


कोशिश जरूर करूंगा ....................... राम दरबार मे स्वागत है 




> धवल भाई , बहुत बढ़िया चित्र लग्गाया है .. इसे देखते ही आँखों में चमक आ गयी ....


मित्र सराहना के लिए धन्यवाद .......................... कमसे कम एक प्रविस्ठी भगवान के नाम प्रार्थनीय है 




> जय सीता-राम जी की, जय माण्डवी भरत जी की, जय लक्ष्मण उर्मिला जी की, जय श्रुतिकीर्ति-शत्रुघन जी की!


मित्र शादी विवाह मे ................... कुछ गाना बजाना नही होगा क्या

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह क्या बात है! राम लग्न की तो छटा ही निराली है!!
जय हो प्रभु

----------


## sunitasa

जय श्री राम जी , जय माता सीता जी , जय वीर हनुमान जी की !
श्री राम जी ने रावन को युद्ध्हा के पहले कुछ ज्ञान दिया  की - हे रावन इस  संसार में तिन तरह के इंसान है जिस तरह से तिन तरह के वृक्ष होते है ! पहला  , सुमन प्रद -जिस में केवल पुष्प ही लगते है , फल नहीं . ! दूसरा एसा जिस  में फल और पुष्प दोनों होते है , तीसरा जिसमे न ही तो पुष्प होते है , न ही  फल !
इसी तरह से तिन प्रकार के इंसान - पहला -- जो कहता है परन्तु करता नहीं !
दूसरा - जो करता है परन्तु कहता नहीं !
तीसरा - जो न ही तो कहता है , न ही करता है !
अब हे रावन इन तीनो में तुम किस तरह के हो ?
तो रावन एकदम भड़क गया और कहने लगा 
*राम वचन सुनी विहंसा , मोहि सिखावत ज्ञान !
वैर करे तब नहीं डरे , अब लगे प्रिय प्राण !!
रावन को निति के वचन प्रिय नहीं लगे और श्री राम को ही ताने देने लगा की आपको अब प्राण प्रिय लग रहे है !
ठीक यही हाल आज के इंसान का है , बिना विचारे वचन निकल जाते है मुह से ,  फिर जब उन शब्दों पर ध्यान जाता है तब प्रायश्चित करना पड़ता है ! इस लिए  बुजुर्गो ने कहा है की पहले सोचो बाद में बोलो !
*

----------


## King mantoo

बहुत ही बढिया अति शानदार

----------


## calvitf

> बहुत ही बढिया अति शानदार


धन्यवाद मित्र ............... 




> जय श्री राम जी , जय माता सीता जी , जय वीर हनुमान जी की !
> *राम वचन सुनी विहंसा , मोहि सिखावत ज्ञान !
> वैर करे तब नहीं डरे , अब लगे प्रिय प्राण !!
> रावन को निति के वचन प्रिय नहीं लगे और श्री राम को ही ताने देने लगा की आपको अब प्राण प्रिय लग रहे है !
> ठीक यही हाल आज के इंसान का है , बिना विचारे वचन निकल जाते है मुह से ,  फिर जब उन शब्दों पर ध्यान जाता है तब प्रायश्चित करना पड़ता है ! इस लिए  बुजुर्गो ने कहा है की पहले सोचो बाद में बोलो !
> *


बानी एसी बोलीए मन का आपा खोए 
औरन को शीतल करे आपहुशीतल होय 

सुनीता जी बहुत दिन बाद दिखी है आप 
आपके रहने से सूत्र मे जान आ जाती  है

----------


## calvitf

#### बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद-1 #####

* चली बरात निसान बजाई। मुदित छोट बड़ सब समुदाई॥
रामहि निरखि ग्राम नर नारी। पाइ नयन फलु होहिं सुखारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*डंका बजाकर बारात चली। छोटे-बड़े सभी समुदाय प्रसन्न हैं। (रास्ते के) गाँव के स्त्री-पुरुष श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर नेत्रों का फल पाकर सुखी होते हैं॥4॥

दोहा  :        

* बीच बीच बर बास करि मग लोगन्ह सुख देत।
अवध समीप पुनीत दिन पहुँची आइ जनेत॥343॥

*भावार्थ:-*बीच-बीच में सुंदर मुकाम करती हुई तथा मार्ग के लोगों को सुख देती हुई वह बारात पवित्र दिन में अयोध्यापुरी के समीप आ पहुँची॥343॥

चौपाई  :        

*हने निसान पनव बर बाजे। भेरि संख धुनि हय गय गाजे॥
झाँझि बिरव डिंडिमीं सुहाई। सरस राग बाजहिं सहनाई॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*नगाड़ों पर चोटें पड़ने लगीं, सुंदर ढोल बजने लगे। भेरी और शंख की बड़ी आवाज हो रही है, हाथी-घोड़े गरज रहे हैं। विशेष शब्द करने वाली झाँझें, सुहावनी डफलियाँ तथा रसीले राग से शहनाइयाँ बज रही हैं॥1॥

* पुर जन आवत अकनि बराता। मुदित सकल पुलकावलि गाता॥
निज निज सुंदर सदन सँवारे। हाट बाट चौहटपुर द्वारे॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*बारात को आती हुई सुनकर नगर निवासी प्रसन्न हो गए। सबके शरीरों पर पुलकावली छा गई। सबने अपने-अपने सुंदर घरों, बाजारों, गलियों, चौराहों और नगर के द्वारों को सजाया॥2॥

* गलीं सकल अरगजाँ सिंचाईं। जहँ तहँ चौकें चारु पुराईं॥
बना बजारु न जाइ बखाना। तोरन केतु पताक बिताना॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*सारी गलियाँ अरगजे से सिंचाई गईं, जहाँ-तहाँ सुंदर चौक पुराए गए। तोरणों ध्वजा-पताकाओं और मंडपों से बाजार ऐसा सजा कि जिसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥3॥

* सफल पूगफल कदलि रसाला। रोपे बकुल कदंब तमाला॥
लगे सुभग तरु परसत धरनी। मनिमय आलबाल कल करनी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*फल सहित सुपारी, केला, आम, मौलसिरी, कदम्ब और तमाल के वृक्ष लगाए गए। वे लगे हुए सुंदर वृक्ष (फलों के भार से) पृथ्वी को छू रहे हैं। उनके मणियों के थाले बड़ी सुंदर कारीगरी से बनाए गए हैं॥4॥

दोहा :           

* बिबिध भाँति मंगल कलस गृह गृह रचे सँवारि।
सुर ब्रह्मादि सिहाहिं सब रघुबर पुरी निहारि॥344॥

*भावार्थ:-*अनेक प्रकार के मंगल-कलश घर-घर सजाकर बनाए गए हैं। श्री रघुनाथजी की पुरी (अयोध्या) को देखकर ब्रह्मा आदि सब देवता सिहाते हैं॥344॥

चौपाई :           

* भूप भवनु तेहि अवसर सोहा। रचना देखि मदन मनु मोहा॥
मंगल सगुन मनोहरताई। रिधि सिधि सुख संपदा सुहाई॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*उस समय राजमहल (अत्यन्त) शोभित हो रहा था। उसकी रचना देखकर कामदेव भी मन मोहित हो जाता था। मंगल शकुन, मनोहरता, ऋद्धि-सिद्धि, सुख, सुहावनी सम्पत्ति॥1॥

* जनु उछाह सब सहज सुहाए। तनु धरि धरि दसरथ गृहँ छाए॥
देखन हेतु राम बैदेही। कहहु लालसा होहि न केही॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*और सब प्रकार के उत्साह (आनंद) मानो सहज सुंदर शरीर धर-धरकर दशरथजी के घर में छा गए हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी और सीताजी के दर्शनों के लिए भला कहिए, किसे लालसा न होगी॥2॥

* जूथ जूथ मिलि चलीं सुआसिनि। निज छबि निदरहिं मदन बिलासिनि॥
सकल सुमंगल सजें आरती। गावहिं जनु बहु बेष भारती॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुहागिनी स्त्रियाँ झुंड की झुंड मिलकर चलीं, जो अपनी छबि से कामदेव की स्त्री रति का भी निरादर कर रही हैं। सभी सुंदर मंगलद्रव्य एवं आरती सजाए हुए गा रही हैं, मानो सरस्वतीजी ही बहुत से वेष धारण किए गा रही हों॥3॥

* भूपति भवन कोलाहलु होई। जाइ न बरनि समउ सुखु सोई॥
कौसल्यादि राम महतारीं। प्रेमबिबस तन दसा बिसारीं॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजमहल में (आनंद के मारे) शोर मच रहा है। उस समय का और सुख का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। कौसल्याजी आदि श्री रामचन्द्रजी की सब माताएँ प्रेम के विशेष वश होने से शरीर की सुध भूल गईं॥4॥

दोहा :           

* दिए दान बिप्रन्ह बिपुल पूजि गनेस पुरारि।
प्रमुदित परम दरिद्र जनु पाइ पदारथ चारि॥345॥

*भावार्थ:-*गणेशजी और त्रिपुरारि शिवजी का पूजन करके उन्होंने ब्राह्मणों को बहुत सा दान दिया। वे ऐसी परम प्रसन्न हुईं, मानो अत्यन्त दरिद्री चारों पदार्थ पा गया हो॥345॥

चौपाई :           

* मोद प्रमोद बिबस सब माता। चलहिं न चरन सिथिल भए गाता॥
राम दरस हित अति अनुरागीं। परिछनि साजु सजन सब लागीं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुख और महान आनंद से विवश होने के कारण सब माताओं के शरीर शिथिल हो गए हैं, उनके चरण चलते नहीं हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शनों के लिए वे अत्यन्त अनुराग में भरकर परछन का सब सामान सजाने लगीं॥1॥

* बिबिध बिधान बाजने बाजे। मंगल मुदित सुमित्राँ साजे॥
हरद दूब दधि पल्लव फूला। पान पूगफल मंगल मूला॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*अनेकों प्रकार के बाजे बजते थे। सुमित्राजी ने आनंदपूर्वक मंगल साज सजाए। हल्दी, दूब, दही, पत्ते, फूल, पान और सुपारी आदि मंगल की मूल वस्तुएँ,॥2॥

* अच्छत अंकुर लोचन लाजा। मंजुल मंजरि तुलसि बिराजा॥
छुहे पुरट घट सहज सुहाए। मदन सकुन जनु नीड़ बनाए॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*तथा अक्षत (चावल), अँखुए, गोरोचन, लावा और तुलसी की सुंदर मंजरियाँ सुशोभित हैं। नाना रंगों से चित्रित किए हुए सहज सुहावने सुवर्ण के कलश ऐसे मालूम होते हैं, मानो कामदेव के पक्षियों ने घोंसले बनाए हों॥3॥

*सगुन सुगंध न जाहिं बखानी। मंगल सकल सजहिं सब रानी॥
रचीं आरतीं बहतु बिधाना। मुदित करहिं कल मंगल गाना॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*शकुन की सुगन्धित वस्तुएँ बखानी नहीं जा सकतीं। सब रानियाँ सम्पूर्ण मंगल साज सज रही हैं। बहुत प्रकार की आरती बनाकर वे आनंदित हुईं सुंदर मंगलगान कर रही हैं॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय सिया-राम जी की!

----------


## calvitf

#### बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद-2 #####

दोहा :           

* कनक थार भरि मंगलन्हि कमल करन्हि लिएँ मात।
चलीं मुदित परिछनि करन पुलक पल्लवित गात॥346॥

*भावार्थ:-*सोने के थालों को मांगलिक वस्तुओं से भरकर अपने कमल के समान (कोमल) हाथों में लिए हुए माताएँ आनंदित होकर परछन करने चलीं। उनके शरीर पुलकावली से छा गए हैं॥346॥

चौपाई :           

* धूप धूम नभु मेचक भयऊ। सावन घन घमंडु जनु ठयऊ॥
सुरतरु सुमन माल सुर बरषहिं। मनहुँ बलाक अवलि मनु करषहिं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*धूप के धुएँ से आकाश ऐसा काला हो गया है मानो सावन के बादल घुमड़-घुमड़कर छा गए हों। देवता कल्पवृक्ष के फूलों की मालाएँ बरसा रहे हैं। वे ऐसी लगती हैं, मानो बगुलों की पाँति मन को (अपनी ओर) खींच रही हो॥1॥

* मंजुल मनिमय बंदनिवारे। मनहुँ पाकरिपु चाप सँवारे॥
प्रगटहिं दुरहिं अटन्ह पर भामिनि। चारु चपल जनु दमकहिं दामिनि॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर मणियों से बने बंदनवार ऐसे मालूम होते हैं, मानो इन्द्रधनुष सजाए हों। अटारियों पर सुंदर और चपल स्त्रियाँ प्रकट होती और छिप जाती हैं (आती-जाती हैं), वे ऐसी जान पड़ती हैं, मानो बिजलियाँ चमक रही हों॥2॥

* दुंदुभि धुनि घन गरजनि घोरा। जाचक चातक दादुर मोरा॥
सुर सुगंध सुचि बरषहिं बारी। सुखी सकल ससि पुर नर नारी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*नगाड़ों की ध्वनि मानो बादलों की घोर गर्जना है। याचकगण पपीहे, मेंढक और मोर हैं। देवता पवित्र सुगंध रूपी जल बरसा रहे हैं, जिससे खेती के समान नगर के सब स्त्री-पुरुष सुखी हो रहे हैं॥3॥

* समउ जानि गुर आयसु दीन्हा। पुर प्रबेसु रघुकुलमनि कीन्हा॥
सुमिरि संभु गिरिजा गनराजा। मुदित महीपति सहित समाजा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*(प्रवेश का) समय जानकर गुरु वशिष्ठजी ने आज्ञा दी। तब रघुकुलमणि महाराज दशरथजी ने शिवजी, पार्वतीजी और गणेशजी का स्मरण करके समाज सहित आनंदित होकर नगर में प्रवेश किया॥4॥

* होहिं सगुन बरषहिं सुमन सुर दुंदभीं बजाइ।
बिबुध बधू नाचहिं मुदित मंजुल मंगल गाइ॥347॥

*भावार्थ:-*शकुन हो रहे हैं, देवता दुन्दुभी बजा-बजाकर फूल बरसा रहे हैं। देवताओं की स्त्रियाँ आनंदित होकर सुंदर मंगल गीत गा-गाकर नाच रही हैं॥347॥

चौपाई :           

* मागध सूत बंदि नट नागर। गावहिं जसु तिहु लोक उजागर॥
जय धुनि बिमल बेद बर बानी। दस दिसि सुनिअ सुमंगल सानी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मागध, सूत, भाट और चतुर नट तीनों लोकों के उजागर (सबको प्रकाश देने वाले परम प्रकाश स्वरूप) श्री रामचन्द्रजी का यश गा रहे हैं। जय ध्वनि तथा वेद की निर्मल श्रेष्ठ वाणी सुंदर मंगल से सनी हुई दसों दिशाओं में सुनाई पड़ रही है॥1॥

* बिपुल बाज ने बाजन लागे। नभ सुर नगर लोग अनुरागे॥
बने बराती बरनि न जाहीं। महा मुदित मन सुख न समाहीं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*बहुत से बाजे बजने लगे। आकाश में देवता और नगर में लोग सब प्रेम में मग्न हैं। बाराती ऐसे बने-ठने हैं कि उनका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। परम आनंदित हैं, सुख उनके मन में समाता नहीं है॥2॥

* पुरबासिन्ह तब राय जोहारे। देखत रामहि भए सुखारे॥
करहिं निछावरि मनिगन चीरा। बारि बिलोचन पुलक सरीरा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब अयोध्यावसियों ने राजा को जोहार (वंदना) की। श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखते ही वे सुखी हो गए। सब मणियाँ और वस्त्र निछावर कर रहे हैं। नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भरा है और शरीर पुलकित हैं॥3॥।

* आरति करहिं मुदित पुर नारी। हरषहिं निरखि कुअँर बर चारी॥
सिबिका सुभग ओहार उघारी। देखि दुलहिनिन्ह होहिं सुखारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*नगर की स्त्रियाँ आनंदित होकर आरती कर रही हैं और सुंदर चारों कुमारों को देखकर हर्षित हो रही हैं। पालकियों के सुंदर परदे हटा-हटाकर वे दुलहिनों को देखकर सुखी होती हैं॥4॥

दोहा  :           

* एहि बिधि सबही देत सुखु आए राजदुआर।
मुदित मातु परिछनि करहिं बधुन्ह समेत कुमार॥348॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सबको सुख देते हुए राजद्वार पर आए। माताएँ आनंदित होकर बहुओं सहित कुमारों का परछन कर रही हैं॥348॥

चौपाई :           

* करहिं आरती बारहिं बारा। प्रेमु प्रमोदु कहै को पारा॥
भूषन मनि पट नाना जाती। करहिं निछावरि अगनित भाँती॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*वे बार-बार आरती कर रही हैं। उस प्रेम और महान आनंद को कौन कह सकता है! अनेकों प्रकार के आभूषण, रत्न और वस्त्र तथा अगणित प्रकार की अन्य वस्तुएँ निछावर कर रही हैं॥1॥

* बधुन्ह समेत देखि सुत चारी। परमानंद मगन महतारी॥
पुनि पुनि सीय राम छबि देखी। मुदित सफल जग जीवन लेखी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*बहुओं सहित चारों पुत्रों को देखकर माताएँ परमानंद में मग्न हो गईं। सीताजी और श्री रामजी की छबि को बार-बार देखकर वे जगत में अपने जीवन को सफल मानकर आनंदित हो रही हैं॥2॥

* सखीं सीय मुख पुनि पुनि चाही। गान करहिं निज सुकृत सराही॥
बरषहिं सुमन छनहिं छन देवा। नाचहिं गावहिं लावहिं सेवा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*सखियाँ सीताजी के मुख को बार-बार देखकर अपने पुण्यों की सराहना करती हुई गान कर रही हैं। देवता क्षण-क्षण में फूल बरसाते, नाचते, गाते तथा अपनी-अपनी सेवा समर्पण करते हैं॥3॥

* देखि मनोहर चारिउ जोरीं। सारद उपमा सकल ढँढोरीं॥
देत न बनहिं निपट लघु लागीं। एकटक रहीं रूप अनुरागीं॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*चारों मनोहर जोड़ियों को देखकर सरस्वती ने सारी उपमाओं को खोज डाला, पर कोई उपमा देते नहीं बनी, क्योंकि उन्हें सभी बिलकुल तुच्छ जान पड़ीं। तब हारकर वे भी श्री रामजी के रूप में अनुरक्त होकर एकटक देखती रह गईं॥4॥

दोहा  :           

* निगम नीति कुल रीति करि अरघ पाँवड़े देत।
बधुन्ह सहित सुत परिछि सब चलीं लवाइ निकेत॥349॥

*भावार्थ:-*वेद की विधि और कुल की रीति करके अर्घ्य-पाँवड़े देती हुई बहुओं समेत सब पुत्रों को परछन करके माताएँ महल में लिवा चलीं॥349॥

चौपाई :           

* चारि सिंघासन सहज सुहाए। जनु मनोज निज हाथ बनाए॥
तिन्ह पर कुअँरि कुअँर बैठारे। सादर पाय पुनीत पखारे॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*स्वाभाविक ही सुंदर चार सिंहासन थे, जो मानो कामदेव ने ही अपने हाथ से बनाए थे। उन पर माताओं ने राजकुमारियों और राजकुमारों को बैठाया और आदर के साथ उनके पवित्र चरण धोए॥1॥

* धूप दीप नैबेद बेद बिधि। पूजे बर दुलहिनि मंगल निधि॥
बारहिं बार आरती करहीं। ब्यजन चारु चामर सिर ढरहीं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर वेद की विधि के अनुसार मंगल के निधान दूलह की दुलहिनों की धूप, दीप और नैवेद्य आदि के द्वारा पूजा की। माताएँ बारम्बार आरती कर रही हैं और वर-वधुओं के सिरों पर सुंदर पंखे तथा चँवर ढल रहे हैं॥2॥

* बस्तु अनेक निछावरि होहीं। भरीं प्रमोद मातु सब सोहीं॥
पावा परम तत्व जनु जोगीं। अमृतु लहेउ जनु संतत रोगीं॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*अनेकों वस्तुएँ निछावर हो रही हैं, सभी माताएँ आनंद से भरी हुई ऐसी सुशोभित हो रही हैं मानो योगी ने परम तत्व को प्राप्त कर लिया। सदा के रोगी ने मानो अमृत पा लिया॥3॥

* जनम रंक जनु पारस पावा। अंधहि लोचन लाभु सुहावा॥
मूक बदन जनु सारद छाई। मानहुँ समर सूर जय पाई॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*जन्म का दरिद्री मानो पारस पा गया। अंधे को सुंदर नेत्रों का लाभ हुआ। गूँगे के मुख में मानो सरस्वती आ विराजीं और शूरवीर ने मानो युद्ध में विजय पा ली॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

> जय सिया-राम जी की!


मित्र जय सिया राम .....................

----------


## calvitf

#### बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद-3 #####

दोहा :    

* एहि सुख ते सत कोटि गुन पावहिं मातु अनंदु।
भाइन्ह सहित बिआहि घर आए रघुकुलचंदु॥350 क॥

*भावार्थ:-*इन सुखों से भी सौ करोड़ गुना बढ़कर आनंद माताएँ पा रही हैं, क्योंकि रघुकुल के चंद्रमा श्री रामजी विवाह कर के भाइयों सहित घर आए हैं॥350 (क)॥

* लोक रीति जननीं करहिं बर दुलहिनि सकुचाहिं।
मोदु बिनोदु बिलोकि बड़ रामु मनहिं मुसुकाहिं॥350 ख॥

*भावार्थ:-*माताएँ लोकरीति करती हैं और दूलह-दुलहिनें सकुचाते हैं। इस महान आनंद और विनोद को देखकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी मन ही मन मुस्कुरा रहे हैं॥350 (ख)॥

चौपाई :    

* देव पितर पूजे बिधि नीकी। पूजीं सकल बासना जी की॥
सबहि बंदि माँगहिं बरदाना। भाइन्ह सहित राम कल्याना॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मन की सभी वासनाएँ पूरी हुई जानकर देवता और पितरों का भलीभाँति पूजन किया। सबकी वंदना करके माताएँ यही वरदान माँगती हैं कि भाइयों सहित श्री रामजी का कल्याण हो॥1॥

* अंतरहित सुर आसिष देहीं। मुदित मातु अंचल भरि लेहीं॥
भूपति बोलि बराती लीन्हे। जान बसन मनि भूषन दीन्हे॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*देवता छिपे हुए (अन्तरिक्ष से) आशीर्वाद दे रहे हैं और माताएँ आनन्दित हो आँचल भरकर ले रही हैं। तदनन्तर राजा ने बारातियों को बुलवा लिया और उन्हें सवारियाँ, वस्त्र, मणि (रत्न) और आभूषणादि दिए॥2॥

* आयसु पाइ राखि उर रामहि। मुदित गए सब निज निज धामहि॥
पुर नर नारि सकल पहिराए। घर घर बाजन लगे बधाए॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*आज्ञा पाकर, श्री रामजी को हृदय में रखकर वे सब आनंदित होकर अपने-अपने घर गए। नगर के समस्त स्त्री-पुरुषों को राजा ने कपड़े और गहने पहनाए। घर-घर बधावे बजने लगे॥3॥

* जाचक जन जाचहिं जोइ जोई। प्रमुदित राउ देहिं सोइ सोई॥
सेवक सकल बजनिआ नाना। पूरन किए दान सनमाना॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*याचक लोग जो-जो माँगते हैं, विशेष प्रसन्न होकर राजा उन्हें वही-वही देते हैं। सम्पूर्ण सेवकों और बाजे वालों को राजा ने नाना प्रकार के दान और सम्मान से सन्तुष्ट किया॥4॥

दोहा  :    

* देहिं असीस जोहारि सब गावहिं गुन गन गाथ।
तब गुर भूसुर सहित गृहँ गवनु कीन्ह नरनाथ॥351॥

*भावार्थ:-*सब जोहार (वंदन) करके आशीष देते हैं और गुण समूहों की कथा गाते हैं। तब गुरु और ब्राह्मणों सहित राजा दशरथजी ने महल में गमन किया॥351॥

चौपाई :    

* जो बसिष्ट अनुसासन दीन्ही। लोक बेद बिधि सादर कीन्ही॥
भूसुर भीर देखि सब रानी। सादर उठीं भाग्य बड़ जानी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*वशिष्ठजी ने जो आज्ञा दी, उसे लोक और वेद की विधि के अनुसार राजा ने आदरपूर्वक किया। ब्राह्मणों की भीड़ देखकर अपना बड़ा भाग्य जानकर सब रानियाँ आदर के साथ उठीं॥1॥

* पाय पखारि सकल अन्हवाए। पूजि भली बिधि भूप जेवाँए॥
आदर दान प्रेम परिपोषे। देत असीस चले मन तोषे॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*चरण धोकर उन्होंने सबको स्नान कराया और राजा ने भली-भाँति पूजन करके उन्हें भोजन कराया! आदर, दान और प्रेम से पुष्ट हुए वे संतुष्ट मन से आशीर्वाद देते हुए चले॥2॥

* बहु बिधि कीन्हि गाधिसुत पूजा। नाथ मोहि सम धन्य न दूजा॥
कीन्हि प्रसंसा भूपति भूरी। रानिन्ह सहित लीन्हि पग धूरी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने गाधि पुत्र विश्वामित्रजी की बहुत तरह से पूजा की और कहा- हे नाथ! मेरे समान धन्य दूसरा कोई नहीं है। राजा ने उनकी बहुत प्रशंसा की और रानियों सहित उनकी चरणधूलि को ग्रहण किया॥3॥

* भीतर भवन दीन्ह बर बासू। मन जोगवत रह नृपु रनिवासू॥
पूजे गुर पद कमल बहोरी। कीन्हि बिनय उर प्रीति न थोरी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*उन्हें महल के भीतर ठहरने को उत्तम स्थान दिया, जिसमें राजा और सब रनिवास उनका मन जोहता रहे (अर्थात जिसमें राजा और महल की सारी रानियाँ स्वयं उनकी इच्छानुसार उनके आराम की ओर दृष्टि रख सकें) फिर राजा ने गुरु वशिष्ठजी के चरणकमलों की पूजा और विनती की। उनके हृदय में कम प्रीति न थी (अर्थात बहुत प्रीति थी)॥4॥

दोहा   :             

* बधुन्ह समेत कुमार सब रानिन्ह सहित महीसु।
पुनि पुनि बंदत गुर चरन देत असीस मुनीसु॥352॥

*भावार्थ:-*बहुओं सहित सब राजकुमार और सब रानियों समेत राजा बार-बार गुरुजी के चरणों की वंदना करते हैं और मुनीश्वर आशीर्वाद देते हैं॥352॥ 

चौपाई  :             

* बिनय कीन्हि उर अति अनुरागें। सुत संपदा राखि सब आगें॥
नेगु मागि मुनिनायक लीन्हा। आसिरबादु बहुत बिधि दीन्हा॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने अत्यन्त प्रेमपूर्ण हृदय से पुत्रों को और सारी सम्पत्ति को सामने रखकर (उन्हें स्वीकार करने के लिए) विनती की, परन्तु मुनिराज ने (पुरोहित के नाते) केवल अपना नेग माँग लिया और बहुत तरह से आशीर्वाद दिया॥1॥

* उर धरि रामहि सीय समेता। हरषि कीन्ह गुर गवनु निकेता॥
बिप्रबधू सब भूप बोलाईं। चैल चारु भूषन पहिराईं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर सीताजी सहित श्री रामचन्द्रजी को हृदय में रखकर गुरु वशिष्ठजी हर्षित होकर अपने स्थान को गए। राजा ने सब ब्राह्मणों की स्त्रियों को बुलवाया और उन्हें सुंदर वस्त्र तथा आभूषण पहनाए॥2॥

* बहुरि बोलाइ सुआसिनि लीन्हीं। रुचि बिचारि पहिरावनि दीन्हीं॥
नेगी नेग जोग जब लेहीं। रुचि अनुरूप भूपमनि देहीं॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर अब सुआसिनियों को (नगर की सौभाग्यवती बहिन, बेटी, भानजी आदि को) बुलवा लिया और उनकी रुचि समझकर (उसी के अनुसार) उन्हें पहिरावनी दी। नेगी लोग सब अपना-अपना नेग-जोग लेते और राजाओं के शिरोमणि दशरथजी उनकी इच्छा के अनुसार देते हैं॥3॥

* प्रिय पाहुने पूज्य जे जाने। भूपति भली भाँति सनमाने॥
देव देखि रघुबीर बिबाहू। बरषि प्रसून प्रसंसि उछाहू॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*जिन मेहमानों को प्रिय और पूजनीय जाना, उनका राजा ने भलीभाँति सम्मान किया। देवगण श्री रघुनाथजी का विवाह देखकर, उत्सव की प्रशंसा करके फूल बरसाते हुए-॥4॥

----------


## umabua

* बहु धनुहीं तोरीं लरिकाईं। कबहुँ न असि रिस कीन्हि गोसाईं॥
एहि धनु पर ममता केहि हेतू। सुनि रिसाइ कह भृगुकुलकेतू॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*हे गोसाईं! लड़कपन में हमने बहुत सी धनुहियाँ तोड़ डालीं, किन्तु आपने ऐसा क्रोध कभी नहीं किया। इसी धनुष पर इतनी ममता किस कारण से है? यह सुनकर भृगुवंश की ध्वजा स्वरूप परशुरामजी कुपित होकर कहने लगे॥4॥

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1072777

इस चौपाई में लक्ष्मण जी ने कहा है कि उन्होंने  बचपन में बहुत से छोटे छोटे धनुष तोड़े हैं तब आपने (परशुराम जी ने) कभी क्रोध नहीं किया है.
प्रश्न यह है कि क्या बचपन में लक्ष्मण जी परशुराम जी के पास पढने या रहने गए थे अथवा इसी काल में स्वयं परशुराम जी राजा दशरथ के महल में कुछ काल तक रहे या अयोध्या में रह कर बच्चों (विशेषतः लक्ष्मण को) शिक्षा दीक्षा दी थी ? यदि नहीं तो बचपन में तोडी गयी धनुहियों से परशुराम जी का क्या लेना देना रहा होगा ?

----------


## calvitf

#### बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद-3 #####

दोहा :       

* चले निसान बजाइ सुर निज निज पुर सुख पाइ।
कहत परसपर राम जसु प्रेम न हृदयँ समाइ॥353॥

*भावार्थ:-*नगाड़े बजाकर और (परम) सुख प्राप्त कर अपने-अपने लोकों को चले। वे एक-दूसरे से श्री रामजी का यश कहते जाते हैं। हृदय में प्रेम समाता नहीं है॥353॥

चौपाई :              

* सब बिधि सबहि समदि नरनाहू। रहा हृदयँ भरि पूरि उछाहू॥
जहँ रनिवासु तहाँ पगु धारे। सहित बहूटिन्ह कुअँर निहारे॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*सब प्रकार से सबका प्रेमपूर्वक भली-भाँति आदर-सत्कार कर लेने पर राजा दशरथजी के हृदय में पूर्ण उत्साह (आनंद) भर गया। जहाँ रनिवास था, वे वहाँ पधारे और बहुओं समेत उन्होंने कुमारों को देखा॥1॥

* लिए गोद करि मोद समेता। को कहि सकइ भयउ सुखु जेता॥
बधू सप्रेम गोद बैठारीं। बार बार हियँ हरषि दुलारीं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने आनंद सहित पुत्रों को गोद में ले लिया। उस समय राजा को जितना सुख हुआ उसे कौन कह सकता है? फिर पुत्रवधुओं को प्रेम सहित गोदी में बैठाकर, बार-बार हृदय में हर्षित होकर उन्होंने उनका दुलार (लाड़-चाव) किया॥2॥

* देखि समाजु मुदित रनिवासू। सब कें उर अनंद कियो बासू॥
कहेउ भूप जिमि भयउ बिबाहू। सुनि सुनि हरषु होत सब काहू॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*यह समाज (समारोह) देखकर रनिवास प्रसन्न हो गया। सबके हृदय में आनंद ने निवास कर लिया। तब राजा ने जिस तरह विवाह हुआ था, वह सब कहा। उसे सुन-सुनकर सब किसी को हर्ष होता है॥3॥

* जनक राज गुन सीलु बड़ाई। प्रीति रीति संपदा सुहाई॥
बहुबिधि भूप भाट जिमि बरनी। रानीं सब प्रमुदित सुनि करनी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा जनक के गुण, शील, महत्व, प्रीति की रीति और सुहावनी सम्पत्ति का वर्णन राजा ने भाट की तरह बहुत प्रकार से किया। जनकजी की करनी सुनकर सब रानियाँ बहुत प्रसन्न हुईं॥4॥

दोहा :               

* सुतन्ह समेत नहाइ नृप बोलि बिप्र गुर ग्याति।
भोजन कीन्ह अनेक बिधि घरी पंच गइ राति॥।354॥

*भावार्थ:-*पुत्रों सहित स्नान करके राजा ने ब्राह्मण, गुरु और कुटुम्बियों को बुलाकर अनेक प्रकार के भोजन किए। (यह सब करते-करते) पाँच घड़ी रात बीत गई॥354॥

चौपाई  :               

* मंगलगान करहिं बर भामिनि। भै सुखमूल मनोहर जामिनि॥
अँचइ पान सब काहूँ पाए। स्रग सुगंध भूषित छबि छाए॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर स्त्रियाँ मंगलगान कर रही हैं। वह रात्रि सुख की मूल और मनोहारिणी हो गई। सबने आचमन करके पान खाए और फूलों की माला, सुगंधित द्रव्य आदि से विभूषित होकर सब शोभा से छा गए॥1॥

* रामहि देखि रजायसु पाई। निज निज भवन चले सिर नाई॥
प्रेम प्रमोदु बिनोदु बड़ाई। समउ समाजु मनोहरताई॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर और आज्ञा पाकर सब सिर नवाकर अपने-अपने घर को चले। वहाँ के प्रेम, आनंद, विनोद, महत्व, समय, समाज और मनोहरता को-॥2॥

* कहि न सकहिं सतसारद सेसू। बेद बिरंचि महेस गनेसू॥
सो मैं कहौं कवन बिधि बरनी। भूमिनागु सिर धरइ कि धरनी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*सैकड़ों सरस्वती, शेष, वेद, ब्रह्मा, महादेवजी और गणेशजी भी नहीं कह सकते। फिर भला मैं उसे किस प्रकार से बखानकर कहूँ? कहीं केंचुआ भी धरती को सिर पर ले सकता है?॥3॥

* नृप सब भाँति सबहि सनमानी। कहि मृदु बचन बोलाईं रानी॥
बधू लरिकनीं पर घर आईं। राखेहु नयन पलक की नाई॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने सबका सब प्रकार से सम्मान करके, कोमल वचन कहकर रानियों को बुलाया और कहा- बहुएँ अभी बच्ची हैं, पराए घर आई हैं। इनको इस तरह से रखना जैसे नेत्रों को पलकें रखती हैं (जैसे पलकें नेत्रों की सब प्रकार से रक्षा करती हैं और उन्हें सुख पहुँचाती हैं, वैसे ही इनको सुख पहुँचाना)॥4॥

दोहा :                

* लरिका श्रमित उनीद बस सयन करावहु जाइ।
अस कहि गे बिश्रामगृहँ राम चरन चितु लाइ॥355॥

*भावार्थ:-*लड़के थके हुए नींद के वश हो रहे हैं, इन्हें ले जाकर शयन कराओ। ऐसा कहकर राजा श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में मन लगाकर विश्राम भवन में चले गए॥355॥

चौपाई  :                

* भूप बचन सुनि सहज सुहाए। जरित कनक मनि पलँग डसाए॥
सुभग सुरभि पय फेन समाना। कोमल कलित सुपेतीं नाना॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा के स्वाभव से ही सुंदर वचन सुनकर (रानियों ने) मणियों से जड़े सुवर्ण के पलँग बिछवाए। (गद्दों पर) गो के फेन के समान सुंदर एवं कोमल अनेकों सफेद चादरें बिछाईं॥1॥

* उपबरहन बर बरनि न जाहीं। स्रग सुगंध मनिमंदिर माहीं॥
रतनदीप सुठि चारु चँदोवा। कहत न बनइ जान जेहिं जोवा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर तकियों का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। मणियों के मंदिर में फूलों की मालाएँ और सुगंध द्रव्य सजे हैं। सुंदर रत्नों के दीपकों और सुंदर चँदोवे की शोभा कहते नहीं बनती। जिसने उन्हें देखा हो, वही जान सकता है॥2॥

* सेज रुचिर रचि रामु उठाए। प्रेम समेत पलँग पौढ़ाए॥
अग्या पुनि पुनि भाइन्ह दीन्ही। निज निज सेज सयन तिन्ह कीन्ही॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सुंदर शय्या सजाकर (माताओं ने) श्री रामचन्द्रजी को उठाया और प्रेम सहित पलँग पर पौढ़ाया। श्री रामजी ने बार-बार भाइयों को आज्ञा दी। तब वे भी अपनी-अपनी शय्याओं पर सो गए॥3॥

* देखि स्याम मृदु मंजुल गाता। कहहिं सप्रेम बचन सब माता॥
मारग जात भयावनि भारी। केहि बिधि तात ताड़का मारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के साँवले सुंदर कोमल अँगों को देखकर सब माताएँ प्रेम सहित वचन कह रही हैं- हे तात! मार्ग में जाते हुए तुमने बड़ी भयावनी ताड़का राक्षसी को किस प्रकार से मारा?॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

#### बारात का अयोध्या लौटना और अयोध्या में आनंद-4 #####

दोहा:

* घोर निसाचर बिकट भट समर गनहिं नहिं काहु।
मारे सहित सहाय किमि खल मारीच सुबाहु॥356॥

*भावार्थ:-*बड़े भयानक राक्षस, जो विकट योद्धा थे और जो युद्ध में किसी को कुछ नहीं गिनते थे, उन दुष्ट मारीच और सुबाहु को सहायकों सहित तुमने कैसे मारा?॥356॥

चौपाई :           

* मुनि प्रसाद बलि तात तुम्हारी। ईस अनेक करवरें टारी॥
मख रखवारी करि दुहुँ भाईं। गुरु प्रसाद सब बिद्या पाईं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे तात! मैं बलैया लेती हूँ, मुनि की कृपा से ही ईश्वर ने तुम्हारी बहुत सी बलाओं को टाल दिया। दोनों भाइयों ने यज्ञ की रखवाली करके गुरुजी के प्रसाद से सब विद्याएँ पाईं॥1॥

* मुनितिय तरी लगत पग धूरी। कीरति रही भुवन भरि पूरी॥
कमठ पीठि पबि कूट कठोरा। नृप समाज महुँ सिव धनु तोरा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*चरणों की धूलि लगते ही मुनि पत्नी अहल्या तर गई। विश्वभर में यह कीर्ति पूर्ण रीति से व्याप्त हो गई। कच्छप की पीठ, वज्र और पर्वत से भी कठोर शिवजी के धनुष को राजाओं के समाज में तुमने तोड़ दिया!॥2॥

* बिस्व बिजय जसु जानकि पाई। आए भवन ब्याहि सब भाई॥
सकल अमानुष करम तुम्हारे। केवल कौसिक कृपाँ सुधारे॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*विश्वविजय के यश और जानकी को पाया और सब भाइयों को ब्याहकर घर आए। तुम्हारे सभी कर्म अमानुषी हैं (मनुष्य की शक्ति के बाहर हैं), जिन्हें केवल विश्वामित्रजी की कृपा ने सुधारा है (सम्पन्न किया है)॥3॥

* आजु सुफल जग जनमु हमारा। देखि तात बिधुबदन तुम्हारा॥
जे दिन गए तुम्हहि बिनु देखें। ते बिरंचि जनि पारहिं लेखें॥4॥
* 
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! तुम्हारा चन्द्रमुख देखकर आज हमारा जगत में जन्म लेना सफल हुआ। तुमको बिना देखे जो दिन बीते हैं, उनको ब्रह्मा गिनती में न लावें (हमारी आयु में शामिल न करें)॥4॥

दोहा :            

* राम प्रतोषीं मातु सब कहि बिनीत बर बैन।
सुमिरि संभु गुरु बिप्र पद किए नीदबस नैन॥357॥

*भावार्थ:-*विनय भरे उत्तम वचन कहकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सब माताओं को संतुष्ट किया। फिर शिवजी, गुरु और ब्राह्मणों के चरणों का स्मरण कर नेत्रों को नींद के वश किया। (अर्थात वे सो रहे)॥357॥

चौपाई :            

* नीदउँ बदन सोह सुठि लोना। मनहुँ साँझ सरसीरुह सोना॥
घर घर करहिं जागरन नारीं। देहिं परसपर मंगल गारीं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*नींद में भी उनका अत्यन्त सलोना मुखड़ा ऐसा सोह रहा था, मानो संध्या के समय का लाल कमल सोह रहा हो। स्त्रियाँ घर-घर जागरण कर रही हैं और आपस में (एक-दूसरी को) मंगलमयी गालियाँ दे रही हैं॥1॥

* पुरी बिराजति राजति रजनी। रानीं कहहिं बिलोकहु सजनी॥
सुंदर बधुन्ह सासु लै सोईं। फनिकन्ह जनु सिरमनि उर गोईं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*रानियाँ कहती हैं- हे सजनी! देखो, (आज) रात्रि की कैसी शोभा है, जिससे अयोध्यापुरी विशेष शोभित हो रही है! (यों कहती हुई) सासुएँ सुंदर बहुओं को लेकर सो गईं, मानो सर्पों ने अपने सिर की मणियों को हृदय में छिपा लिया है॥2॥

* प्रात पुनीत काल प्रभु जागे। अरुनचूड़ बर बोलन लागे॥
बंदि मागधन्हि गुनगन गाए। पुरजन द्वार जोहारन आए॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*प्रातःकाल पवित्र ब्रह्म मुहूर्त में प्रभु जागे। मुर्गे सुंदर बोलने लगे। भाट और मागधों ने गुणों का गान किया तथा नगर के लोग द्वार पर जोहार करने को आए॥3॥

* बंदि बिप्र सुर गुर पितु माता। पाइ असीस मुदित सब भ्राता॥
जननिन्ह सादर बदन निहारे। भूपति संग द्वार पगु धारे॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मणों, देवताओं, गुरु, पिता और माताओं की वंदना करके आशीर्वाद पाकर सब भाई प्रसन्न हुए। माताओं ने आदर के साथ उनके मुखों को देखा। फिर वे राजा के साथ दरवाजे (बाहर) पधारे॥4॥

दोहा :              

* कीन्हि सौच सब सहज सुचि सरित पुनीत नहाइ।
प्रातक्रिया करि तात पहिं आए चारिउ भाइ॥358॥

*भावार्थ:-*स्वभाव से ही पवित्र चारों भाइयों ने सब शौचादि से निवृत्त होकर पवित्र सरयू नदी में स्नान किया और प्रातःक्रिया (संध्या वंदनादि) करके वे पिता के पास आए॥358॥

*नवाह्नपारायण, तीसरा विश्राम*

चौपाई :              

* भूप बिलोकि लिए उर लाई। बैठे हरषि रजायसु पाई॥
देखि रामु सब सभा जुड़ानी। लोचन लाभ अवधि अनुमानी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने देखते ही उन्हें हृदय से लगा लिया। तदनन्तर वे आज्ञा पाकर हर्षित होकर बैठ गए। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन कर और नेत्रों के लाभ की बस यही सीमा है, ऐसा अनुमान कर सारी सभा शीतल हो गई। (अर्थात सबके तीनों प्रकार के ताप सदा के लिए मिट गए)॥1॥

* पुनि बसिष्टु मुनि कौसिकु आए। सुभग आसनन्हि मुनि बैठाए॥
सुतन्ह समेत पूजि पद लागे। निरखि रामु दोउ गुर अनुरागे॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*फिर मुनि वशिष्ठजी और विश्वामित्रजी आए। राजा ने उनको सुंदर आसनों पर बैठाया और पुत्रों समेत उनकी पूजा करके उनके चरणों लगे। दोनों गुरु श्री रामजी को देखकर प्रेम में मुग्ध हो गए॥2॥    

* कहहिं बसिष्टु धरम इतिहासा। सुनहिं महीसु सहित रनिवासा॥
मुनि मन अगम गाधिसुत करनी। मुदित बसिष्ठ बिपुल बिधि बरनी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*वशिष्ठजी धर्म के इतिहास कह रहे हैं और राजा रनिवास सहित सुन रहे हैं, जो मुनियों के मन को भी अगम्य है, ऐसी विश्वामित्रजी की करनी को वशिष्ठजी ने आनंदित होकर बहुत प्रकार से वर्णन किया॥3॥

* बोले बामदेउ सब साँची। कीरति कलित लोक तिहुँ माची॥
सुनि आनंदु भयउ सब काहू। राम लखन उर अधिक उछाहू॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*वामदेवजी बोले- ये सब बातें सत्य हैं। विश्वामित्रजी की सुंदर कीर्ति तीनों लोकों में छाई हुई है। यह सुनकर सब किसी को आनंद हुआ। श्री राम-लक्ष्मण के हृदय में अधिक उत्साह (आनंद) हुआ॥4॥

दोहा :              

* मंगल मोद उछाह नित जाहिं दिवस एहि भाँति।
उमगी अवध अनंद भरि अधिक अधिक अधिकाति॥359॥

*भावार्थ:-*नित्य ही मंगल, आनंद और उत्सव होते हैं, इस तरह आनंद में दिन बीतते जाते हैं। अयोध्या आनंद से भरकर उमड़ पड़ी, आनंद की अधिकता अधिक-अधिक बढ़ती ही जा रही है॥359॥

चौपाई :              

* सुदिन सोधि कल कंकन छोरे। मंगल मोद बिनोद न थोरे॥
नित नव सुखु सुर देखि सिहाहीं। अवध जन्म जाचहिं बिधि पाहीं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*अच्छा दिन (शुभ मुहूर्त) शोधकर सुंदर कंकण खोले गए। मंगल, आनंद और विनोद कुछ कम नहीं हुए (अर्थात बहुत हुए)। इस प्रकार नित्य नए सुख को देखकर देवता सिहाते हैं और अयोध्या में जन्म पाने के लिए ब्रह्माजी से याचना करते हैं॥1॥

* बिस्वामित्रु चलन नित चहहीं। राम सप्रेम बिनय बस रहहीं॥
दिन दिन सयगुन भूपति भाऊ। देखि सराह महामुनिराऊ॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*विश्वामित्रजी नित्य ही चलना (अपने आश्रम जाना) चाहते हैं, पर रामचन्द्रजी के स्नेह और विनयवश रह जाते हैं। दिनोंदिन राजा का सौ गुना भाव (प्रेम) देखकर महामुनिराज विश्वामित्रजी उनकी सराहना करते हैं॥2॥

* मागत बिदा राउ अनुरागे। सुतन्ह समेत ठाढ़ भे आगे॥
नाथ सकल संपदा तुम्हारी। मैं सेवकु समेत सुत नारी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*अंत में जब विश्वामित्रजी ने विदा माँगी, तब राजा प्रेममग्न हो गए और पुत्रों सहित आगे खड़े हो गए। (वे बोले-) हे नाथ! यह सारी सम्पदा आपकी है। मैं तो स्त्री-पुत्रों सहित आपका सेवक हूँ॥3॥

* करब सदा लरिकन्ह पर छोहू। दरसनु देत रहब मुनि मोहू॥
अस कहि राउ सहित सुत रानी। परेउ चरन मुख आव न बानी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे मुनि! लड़कों पर सदा स्नेह करते रहिएगा और मुझे भी दर्शन देते रहिएगा। ऐसा कहकर पुत्रों और रानियों सहित राजा दशरथजी विश्वामित्रजी के चरणों पर गिर पड़े, (प्रेमविह्वल हो जाने के कारण) उनके मुँह से बात नहीं निकलती॥4॥

* दीन्हि असीस बिप्र बहु भाँति। चले न प्रीति रीति कहि जाती॥
रामु सप्रेम संग सब भाई। आयसु पाइ फिरे पहुँचाई॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मण विश्वमित्रजी ने बहुत प्रकार से आशीर्वाद दिए और वे चल पड़े। प्रीति की रीति कही नहीं जीती। सब भाइयों को साथ लेकर श्री रामजी प्रेम के साथ उन्हें पहुँचाकर और आज्ञा पाकर लौटे॥5॥

----------


## calvitf

> * बहु धनुहीं तोरीं लरिकाईं। कबहुँ न असि रिस कीन्हि गोसाईं॥
> एहि धनु पर ममता केहि हेतू। सुनि रिसाइ कह भृगुकुलकेतू॥4॥
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1072777
> 
> इस चौपाई में लक्ष्मण जी ने कहा है कि उन्होंने  बचपन में बहुत से छोटे छोटे धनुष तोड़े हैं तब आपने (परशुराम जी ने) कभी क्रोध नहीं किया है.
> प्रश्न यह है कि क्या बचपन में लक्ष्मण जी परशुराम जी के पास पढने या रहने गए थे अथवा इसी काल में स्वयं परशुराम जी राजा दशरथ के महल में कुछ काल तक रहे या अयोध्या में रह कर बच्चों (विशेषतः लक्ष्मण को) शिक्षा दीक्षा दी थी ? यदि नहीं तो बचपन में तोडी गयी धनुहियों से परशुराम जी का क्या लेना देना रहा होगा ?


मित्र आप के प्रश्न का उत्तर अध्ययन करके बता पाऊँगा 
अगर आपको मालूम हो तो इस प्रश्न को विस्तार से समझाए

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो बाल्य काण्ड समाप्त होने को है आखिरी प्रसंग बचा है वह भी आ रहा है

----------


## calvitf

श्री रामचरित्* सुनने-गाने की महिमा

दोहा  :        

* राम रूपु भूपति भगति ब्याहु उछाहु अनंदु।
जात सराहत मनहिं मन मुदित गाधिकुलचंदु॥360॥

*भावार्थ:-*गाधिकुल के चन्द्रमा विश्वामित्रजी बड़े हर्ष के साथ श्री रामचन्द्रजी के रूप, राजा दशरथजी की भक्ति, (चारों भाइयों के) विवाह और (सबके) उत्साह और आनंद को मन ही मन सराहते जाते हैं॥360॥

चौपाई : 

* बामदेव रघुकुल गुर ग्यानी। बहुरि गाधिसुत कथा बखानी॥
सुनि मुनि सुजसु मनहिं मन राऊ। बरनत आपन पुन्य प्रभाऊ॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*वामदेवजी और रघुकुल के गुरु ज्ञानी वशिष्ठजी ने फिर विश्वामित्रजी की कथा बखानकर कही। मुनि का सुंदर यश सुनकर राजा मन ही मन अपने पुण्यों के प्रभाव का बखान करने लगे॥1॥

* बहुरे लोग रजायसु भयऊ। सुतन्ह समेत नृपति गृहँ गयऊ॥
जहँ तहँ राम ब्याहु सबु गावा। सुजसु पुनीत लोक तिहुँ छावा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*आज्ञा हुई तब सब लोग (अपने-अपने घरों को) लौटे। राजा दशरथजी भी पुत्रों सहित महल में गए। जहाँ-तहाँ सब श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विवाह की गाथाएँ गा रहे हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी का पवित्र सुयश तीनों लोकों में छा गया॥2॥

* आए ब्याहि रामु घर जब तें। बसइ अनंद अवध सब तब तें॥
प्रभु बिबाहँ जस भयउ उछाहू। सकहिं न बरनि गिरा अहिनाहू॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*जब से श्री रामचन्द्रजी विवाह करके घर आए, तब से सब प्रकार का आनंद अयोध्या में आकर बसने लगा। प्रभु के विवाह में आनंद-उत्साह हुआ, उसे सरस्वती और सर्पों के राजा शेषजी भी नहीं कह सकते॥3॥

* कबिकुल जीवनु पावन जानी। राम सीय जसु मंगल खानी॥
तेहि ते मैं कछु कहा बखानी। करन पुनीत हेतु निज बानी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री सीतारामजी के यश को कविकुल के जीवन को पवित्र करने वाला और मंगलों की खान जानकर, इससे मैंने अपनी वाणी को पवित्र करने के लिए कुछ (थोड़ा सा) बखानकर कहा है॥4॥ 

*छन्द :* 

** निज गिरा पावनि करन कारन राम जसु तुलसीं कह्यो।
रघुबीर चरित अपार बारिधि पारु कबि कौनें लह्यो॥    
उपबीत ब्याह उछाह मंगल सुनि जे सादर गावहीं।
बैदेहि राम प्रसाद ते जन सर्बदा सुखु पावहीं॥
*
*भावार्थ:-*अपनी वाणी को पवित्र करने के लिए तुलसी ने राम का यश कहा है। (नहीं तो) श्री रघुनाथजी का चरित्र अपार समुद्र है, किस कवि ने उसका पार पाया है? जो लोग यज्ञोपवीत और विवाह के मंगलमय उत्सव का वर्णन आदर के साथ सुनकर गावेंगे, वे लोग श्री जानकीजी और श्री रामजी की कृपा से सदा सुख पावेंगे।

सोरठा : 

* सिय रघुबीर बिबाहु जे सप्रेम गावहिं सुनहिं।
तिन्ह कहुँ सदा उछाहु मंगलायतन राम जसु॥361॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री सीताजी और श्री रघुनाथजी के विवाह प्रसंग को जो लोग प्रेमपूर्वक गाएँ-सुनेंगे, उनके लिए सदा उत्साह (आनंद) ही उत्साह है, क्योंकि श्री रामचन्द्रजी का यश मंगल का धाम है॥361॥
** मासपारायण, बारहवाँ विश्राम
*

इति श्रीमद्रामचरित मानसे सकल कलिक लुष विध्वंसने प्रथमः सोपानः समाप्तः।    
कलियुग के सम्पूर्ण पापों को विध्वंस करने वाले श्री रामचरित मानस का यह पहला सोपान समाप्त हुआ॥

*(बालकाण्ड समाप्त)*

----------


## calvitf

प्रभु की बाल लीला का अवलोकन जरूर करे ..................मनको कुछ अच्छा मिलेगा

----------


## hotfriendr

क्या कोई मुझे सुंदर कांड का    t*r*ent pm करने की कृपा करेगा | आपका बहुत आभारी रहूँगा |

----------


## calvitf

t*r*ent pm इसके बारे मे व्याख्या करे कुछ समझ मे नहीं आ रहा है

----------


## King mantoo

बहुत  बढ़िया
बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## calvitf

> बहुत  बढ़िया
> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है


भावना जी आपकी प्रसंसा हो रही है ......................

----------


## Jayeshh

धवल जी... रोज पढ़ लेता हूँ... आज प्रविष्टि की...अत्यंत रसपूर्वक चल रही है आपकी रामचरित मानस कथा... ++++++++

----------


## hotfriendr

> t*r*ent pm इसके बारे मे व्याख्या करे कुछ समझ मे नहीं आ रहा है


sir ji torrent ya free download ho esi site.

----------


## calvitf

> धवल जी... रोज पढ़ लेता हूँ... आज प्रविष्टि की...अत्यंत रसपूर्वक चल रही है आपकी रामचरित मानस कथा... ++++++++


मित्र इस सम्मान के लिए मै आभारी व कृत्यज्ञ हूँ .....................

----------


## calvitf

> sir ji torrent ya free download ho esi site.


मित्र आपकी समस्या का   समाधान यहाँ   है

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो अब अयोध्या काण्ड चालू होने को है आपकी राय आमंत्रित है

----------


## calvitf

अयोध्याकांड में श्रीराम वनगमन से लेकर श्रीराम-भरत मिलाप तक के घटनाक्रम आते हैं। नीचे अयोध्याकांड से जुड़े घटनाक्रमों की विषय सूची दी गई है।



*• मंगलाचरण
• राम राज्याभिषेक की तैयारी, देवताओं की व्याकुलता तथा सरस्वती से उनकी प्रार्थना
• सरस्वती का मन्थरा की बुद्धि फेरना, कैकेयी-मन्थरा संवाद, प्रजा में खुशी
• कैकेयी का कोपभवन में जाना   
• दशरथ-कैकेयी संवाद और दशरथ शोक, सुमन्त्र का महल में जाना और वहाँ से लौटकर श्री रामजी को महल में भेजना
• श्री राम-कैकेयी संवाद
• श्री राम-दशरथ संवाद, अवधवासियों का विषाद, कैकेयी को समझाना
• श्री राम-कौसल्या संवाद
• श्री सीता-राम संवाद
• श्री राम-कौसल्या-सीता संवाद 
• श्री राम-लक्ष्मण संवाद
• श्री लक्ष्मण-सुमित्रा संवाद 
• श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी, सीताजी का महाराज दशरथ के पास विदा माँगने जाना, दशरथजी का सीताजी को समझाना
• श्री राम-सीता-लक्ष्मण का वन गमन और नगर निवासियों को सोए छोड़कर आगे बढ़ना
• श्री राम का श्रृंगवेरपुर पहुँचना, निषाद के द्वारा सेवा 
• लक्ष्मण-निषाद संवाद, श्री राम-सीता से सुमन्त्र का संवाद, सुमंत्र का लौटना  
• केवट का प्रेम और गंगा पार जाना 
• प्रयाग पहुँचना, भरद्वाज संवाद, यमुनातीर निवासियों का प्रेम 
• तापस प्रकरण 
• यमुना को प्रणाम, वनवासियों का प्रेम
• श्री राम-वाल्मीकि संवाद 
• चित्रकूट में निवास, कोल-भीलों के द्वारा सेवा 
• सुमन्त्र का अयोध्या को लौटना और सर्वत्र शोक देखना  
• दशरथ-सुमन्त्र संवाद, दशरथ मरण 
• मुनि वशिष्ठ का भरतजी को बुलाने के लिए दूत भेजना
• श्री भरत-शत्रुघ्न का आगमन और शोक
• भरत-कौसल्या संवाद और दशरथजी की अन्त्येष्टि क्रिया
• वशिष्ठ-भरत संवाद, श्री रामजी को लाने के लिए चित्रकूट जाने की तैयारी  
• अयोध्यावासियों सहित श्री भरत-शत्रुघ्न आदि का वनगमन 
• निषाद की शंका और सावधानी 
• भरत-निषाद मिलन और संवाद और भरतजी का तथा नगरवासियों का प्रेम  
• भरतजी का प्रयाग जाना और भरत-भरद्वाज संवाद
• भरद्वाज द्वारा भरत का सत्कार
• इंद्र-बृहस्पति संवाद 
• भरतजी चित्रकूट के मार्ग में 
• श्री सीताजी का स्वप्न, श्री रामजी को कोल-किरातों द्वारा भरतजी के आगमन की सूचना, रामजी का शोक, लक्ष्मणजी का क्रोध 
• श्री रामजी का लक्ष्मणजी को समझाना एवं भरतजी की महिमा कहना
• भरतजी का मन्दाकिनी स्नान, चित्रकूट में पहुँचना, भरतादि सबका परस्पर मिलाप, पिता का शोक और श्राद्ध
• वनवासियों द्वारा भरतजी की मंडली का सत्कार, कैकेयी का पश्चाताप 
• श्री वशिष्ठजी का भाषण
• श्री राम-भरतादि का संवाद 
• जनकजी का पहुँचना, कोल किरातादि की भेंट, सबका परस्पर मिलाप
• कौसल्या सुनयना-संवाद, श्री सीताजी का शील 
• जनक-सुनयना संवाद, भरतजी की महिमा  
• जनक-वशिष्ठादि संवाद, इंद्र की चिंता, सरस्वती का इंद्र को समझाना 
• श्री राम-भरत संवाद 
• भरतजी का तीर्थ जल स्थापन तथा चित्रकूट भ्रमण
• श्री राम-भरत-संवाद, पादुका प्रदान, भरतजी की बिदाई
• भरतजी का अयोध्या लौटना, भरतजी द्वारा पादुका की स्थापना, नन्दिग्राम में निवास और श्री भरतजी के चरित्र श्रवण की महिमा

*

*नोट :- गुरु जी ,प्रसाशक जी , व नियामक जी से अनुरोध है की प्रविष्टि संपादित करने की सुबिधा को इस पेज पर बंद न करे ताकी बाद मे उपरोक्त संदर्भ मे लिंक दे संकू 
या बाद लिंक देने के लिए मेरी सहायता करे ~~~~~~~~~~ धन्यवाद*

----------


## umabua

> मित्र आप के प्रश्न का उत्तर अध्ययन करके बता पाऊँगा 
> अगर आपको मालूम हो तो इस प्रश्न को विस्तार से समझाए


धवल बाबू, यह तो मेरी जिज्ञासा है . यदि मुझे ज्ञात होता तो इस प्रश्न  का प्रादुर्भाव ही नहीं होता. मुझे तत्संबंधित जानकारी की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी. धन्यवाद.

----------


## calvitf

> * बहु धनुहीं तोरीं लरिकाईं। कबहुँ न असि रिस कीन्हि गोसाईं॥
> एहि धनु पर ममता केहि हेतू। सुनि रिसाइ कह भृगुकुलकेतू॥4॥
> *भावार्थ:-*हे गोसाईं! लड़कपन में हमने बहुत सी धनुहियाँ तोड़ डालीं, किन्तु आपने ऐसा क्रोध कभी नहीं किया। इसी धनुष पर इतनी ममता किस कारण से है? यह सुनकर भृगुवंश की ध्वजा स्वरूप परशुरामजी कुपित होकर कहने लगे॥4॥
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1072777
> 
> इस चौपाई में लक्ष्मण जी ने कहा है कि उन्होंने  बचपन में बहुत से छोटे छोटे धनुष तोड़े हैं तब आपने (परशुराम जी ने) कभी क्रोध नहीं किया है.
> प्रश्न यह है कि क्या बचपन में लक्ष्मण जी परशुराम जी के पास पढने या रहने गए थे अथवा इसी काल में स्वयं परशुराम जी राजा दशरथ के महल में कुछ काल तक रहे या अयोध्या में रह कर बच्चों (विशेषतः लक्ष्मण को) शिक्षा दीक्षा दी थी ? यदि नहीं तो बचपन में तोडी गयी धनुहियों से परशुराम जी का क्या लेना देना रहा होगा ?





> धवल बाबू, यह तो मेरी जिज्ञासा है . यदि मुझे ज्ञात होता तो इस प्रश्न  का प्रादुर्भाव ही नहीं होता. मुझे तत्संबंधित जानकारी की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी. धन्यवाद.


मित्र परशुराम जी ने सैन्यशिक्षा केवल ब्राह्मणों को ही दी। लेकिन इसके कुछ अपवाद भी हैं जैसे भीष्म और कर्ण

उनके जाने-माने शिष्य थे -
*१.* भीष्म
*२.* द्रोण, पाण्डवों और कौरवों के गुरु, अश्वत्थामा के पिता।
*३.* कर्णः 

उन्होंने त्रेतायुग में रामावतार के समय शिवजी का धनुष भंग होने पर आकाश-मार्ग द्वारा मिथिलापुरी पहुंच कर प्रथम तो स्वयं को विश्व-विदित क्षत्रिय कुलद्रोही बताते हुए बहुत भाँति तिन्हआँख दिखाए और क्रोधान्ध हो 'सुनहु राम जेहिशिवधनुतोरा। सहसबाहुसम सो रिपु मोरा॥' तक कह डाला। फिर, वैष्णवी शक्ति का हरण होने पर संशय मिटते ही वैष्णव धनुष श्रीराम को सौंप दिया और क्षमा-याचना कर अनुचित बहुत 'कहेउअज्ञाता। क्षमहुक्षमा मंदिर दोउ भ्राता॥' तपस्या के निमित्त वन-गमन कर गए - 'कह जय जय जय रघुकुलकेतू। भृगुपतिगये वनहिंतप हेतू॥' वाल्मीकी रामायण में दशरथनंदन श्रीराम ने जमदग्नि कुमार परशुराम का पूजन किया, और परशुराम ने श्रीरामचंद्रजी की परिक्रमा कर आश्रम की ओर प्रस्थान किया।
उन्होंने श्रीराम से उनके भक्तों का सतत सान्निध्य एवं चरणारविंदों के प्रति सुदृढ भक्ति की भी  याचना की।

बचपन में लक्ष्मण जी परशुराम जी के पास पढने या रहने गए थे इसका वृतांत हमे नहीं मिला कही भी 
*अगर किसी मित्र के पास यह वृतांत है तो स्वागत है ......................*

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो बधाई हो .........................

यहाँ धर्म क्षेत्र के श्री रामचरित मानस नामक सूत्र मे 786 प्रविष्टि के साथ 
10000 दर्शर्को आंकड़े को पार कर चुका है 

786 का अंक मोहम्मद साहब भी शुभ (बरकत वाला) मानते है देखो कैसा संयोग है 

इससे यह प्रतीत होता है ही हम कहीं भी कैसे क्यो न रहे हम अपने 
धर्म ,मर्यादा महापुरोषों से सीख लेना नही भूलते

----------


## calvitf

सभी मित्रो से आग्रह हाई की आने के बाद एक टिप्पणी जरूर दें ....................

----------


## calvitf

*द्वितीय सोपान अयोध्याकांड  -मंगलाचरण
*श्लोक :

** यस्यांके च विभाति भूधरसुता देवापगा मस्तके
भाले बालविधुर्गले च गरलं यस्योरसि व्यालराट्।
सोऽयं भूतिविभूषणः सुरवरः सर्वाधिपः सर्वदा
शर्वः सर्वगतः शिवः शशिनिभः श्री शंकरः पातु माम्॥1॥

भावार्थ:-*जिनकी गोद में हिमाचलसुता पार्वतीजी, मस्तक पर गंगाजी, ललाट पर द्वितीया का चन्द्रमा, कंठ में हलाहल विष और वक्षःस्थल पर सर्पराज शेषजी सुशोभित हैं, वे भस्म से विभूषित, देवताओं में श्रेष्ठ, सर्वेश्वर, संहारकर्ता (या भक्तों के पापनाशक), सर्वव्यापक, कल्याण रूप, चन्द्रमा के समान शुभ्रवर्ण श्री शंकरजी सदा मेरी रक्षा करें॥1॥

** प्रसन्नतां या न गताभिषेकतस्तथा न मम्ले वनवासदुःखतः।
मुखाम्बुजश्री रघुनन्दनस्य मे सदास्तु सा मंजुलमंगलप्रदा॥2॥

भावार्थ:-*रघुकुल को आनंद देने वाले श्री रामचन्द्रजी के मुखारविंद की जो शोभा राज्याभिषेक से (राज्याभिषेक की बात सुनकर) न तो प्रसन्नता को प्राप्त हुई और न वनवास के दुःख से मलिन ही हुई, वह (मुखकमल की छबि) मेरे लिए सदा सुंदर मंगलों की देने वाली हो॥2॥

** नीलाम्बुजश्यामल कोमलांग सीतासमारो पितवाम भागम्।
पाणौ महासाय कचारुचापं नमामि रामं रघुवंश नाथम्॥3॥

भावार्थ:-*नीले कमल के समान श्याम और कोमल जिनके अंग हैं, श्री सीताजी जिनके वाम भाग में विराजमान हैं और जिनके हाथों में (क्रमशः) अमोघ बाण और सुंदर धनुष है, उन रघुवंश के स्वामी श्री रामचन्द्रजी को मैं नमस्कार करता हूँ॥3॥

दोहा :

* श्री गुरु चरन सरोज रज निज मनु मुकुरु सुधारि।
बरनउँ रघुबर बिमल जसु जो दायकु फल चारि॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री गुरुजी के चरण कमलों की रज से अपने मन रूपी दर्पण को साफ करके मैं श्री रघुनाथजी के उस निर्मल यश का वर्णन करता हूँ, जो चारों फलों को (धर्म, अर्थ, काम, मोक्ष को) देने वाला है।

चौपाई :

* जब तें रामु ब्याहि घर आए। नित नव मंगल मोद बधाए॥
भुवन चारिदस भूधर भारी। सुकृत मेघ बरषहिं सुख बारी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*जब से श्री रामचन्द्रजी विवाह करके घर आए, तब से (अयोध्या में) नित्य नए मंगल हो रहे हैं और आनंद के बधावे बज रहे हैं। चौदहों लोक रूपी बड़े भारी पर्वतों पर पुण्य रूपी मेघ सुख रूपी जल बरसा रहे हैं॥1॥

* रिधि सिधि संपति नदीं सुहाई। उमगि अवध अंबुधि कहुँ आई॥
मनिगन पुर नर नारि सुजाती। सुचि अमोल सुंदर सब भाँती॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*ऋद्धि-सिद्धि और सम्पत्ति रूपी सुहावनी नदियाँ उमड़-उमड़कर अयोध्या रूपी समुद्र में आ मिलीं। नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष अच्छी जाति के मणियों के समूह हैं, जो सब प्रकार से पवित्र, अमूल्य और सुंदर हैं॥2॥

* कहि न जाइ कछु नगर बिभूती। जनु एतनिअ बिरंचि करतूती॥
सब बिधि सब पुर लोग सुखारी। रामचंद मुख चंदु निहारी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*नगर का ऐश्वर्य कुछ कहा नहीं जाता। ऐसा जान पड़ता है, मानो ब्रह्माजी की कारीगरी बस इतनी ही है। सब नगर निवासी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के मुखचन्द्र को देखकर सब प्रकार से सुखी हैं॥3॥

* मुदित मातु सब सखीं सहेली। फलित बिलोकि मनोरथ बेली॥
राम रूपु गुन सीलु सुभाऊ। प्रमुदित होइ देखि सुनि राऊ॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*सब माताएँ और सखी-सहेलियाँ अपनी मनोरथ रूपी बेल को फली हुई देखकर आनंदित हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के रूप, गुण, शील और स्वभाव को देख-सुनकर राजा दशरथजी बहुत ही आनंदित होते हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

##राम राज्याभिषेक की तैयारी, देवताओं की व्याकुलता तथा सरस्वती से उनकी प्रार्थना  -1##

दोहा :

* सब कें उर अभिलाषु अस कहहिं मनाइ महेसु।
      आप अछत जुबराज पद रामहि देउ नरेसु॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*सबके हृदय में ऐसी अभिलाषा है और सब महादेवजी को मनाकर (प्रार्थना करके) कहते हैं कि राजा अपने जीते जी श्री रामचन्द्रजी को युवराज पद दे दें॥1॥

चौपाई :

* एक समय सब सहित समाजा। राजसभाँ रघुराजु बिराजा॥
सकल सुकृत मूरति नरनाहू। राम सुजसु सुनि अतिहि उछाहू॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*एक समय रघुकुल के राजा दशरथजी अपने सारे समाज सहित राजसभा में विराजमान थे। महाराज समस्त पुण्यों की मूर्ति हैं, उन्हें श्री रामचन्द्रजी का सुंदर यश सुनकर अत्यन्त आनंद हो रहा है॥1॥

* नृप सब रहहिं कृपा अभिलाषें। लोकप करहिं प्रीति रुख राखें॥
वन तीनि काल जग माहीं। भूरिभाग दसरथ सम नाहीं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*सब राजा उनकी कृपा चाहते हैं और लोकपालगण उनके रुख को रखते हुए (अनुकूल होकर) प्रीति करते हैं। (पृथ्वी, आकाश, पाताल) तीनों भुवनों में और (भूत, भविष्य, वर्तमान) तीनों कालों में दशरथजी के समान बड़भागी (और) कोई नहीं है॥2॥

* मंगलमूल रामु सुत जासू। जो कछु कहिअ थोर सबु तासू॥
रायँ सुभायँ मुकुरु कर लीन्हा। बदनु बिलोकि मुकुटु सम कीन्हा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*मंगलों के मूल श्री रामचन्द्रजी जिनके पुत्र हैं, उनके लिए जो कुछ कहा जाए सब थोड़ा है। राजा ने स्वाभाविक ही हाथ में दर्पण ले लिया और उसमें अपना मुँह देखकर मुकुट को सीधा किया॥3॥

* श्रवन समीप भए सित केसा। मनहुँ जरठपनु अस उपदेसा॥
नृप जुबराजु राम कहुँ देहू। जीवन जनम लाहु किन लेहू॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*(देखा कि) कानों के पास बाल सफेद हो गए हैं, मानो बुढ़ापा ऐसा उपदेश कर रहा है कि हे राजन्*! श्री रामचन्द्रजी को युवराज पद देकर अपने जीवन और जन्म का लाभ क्यों नहीं लेते॥4॥

दोहा :

* यह बिचारु उर आनि नृप सुदिनु सुअवसरु पाइ।
प्रेम पुलकि तन मुदित मन गुरहि सुनायउ जाइ॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*हृदय में यह विचार लाकर (युवराज पद देने का निश्चय कर) राजा दशरथजी ने शुभ दिन और सुंदर समय पाकर, प्रेम से पुलकित शरीर हो आनंदमग्न मन से उसे गुरु वशिष्ठजी को जा सुनाया॥2॥

चौपाई :

* कहइ भुआलु सुनिअ मुनिनायक। भए राम सब बिधि सब लायक॥
सेवक सचिव सकल पुरबासी। जे हमार अरि मित्र उदासी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने कहा- हे मुनिराज! (कृपया यह निवेदन) सुनिए। श्री रामचन्द्रजी अब सब प्रकार से सब योग्य हो गए हैं। सेवक, मंत्री, सब नगर निवासी और जो हमारे शत्रु, मित्र या उदासीन हैं-॥1॥

* सबहि रामु प्रिय जेहि बिधि मोही। प्रभु असीस जनु तनु धरि सोही॥
बिप्र सहित परिवार गोसाईं। करहिं छोहु सब रौरिहि नाईं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*सभी को श्री रामचन्द्र वैसे ही प्रिय हैं, जैसे वे मुझको हैं। (उनके रूप में) आपका आशीर्वाद ही मानो शरीर धारण करके शोभित हो रहा है। हे स्वामी! सारे ब्राह्मण, परिवार सहित आपके ही समान उन पर स्नेह करते हैं॥2॥

* जे गुर चरन रेनु सिर धरहीं। ते जनु सकल बिभव बस करहीं॥
मोहि सम यहु अनुभयउ न दूजें। सबु पायउँ रज पावनि पूजें॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो लोग गुरु के चरणों की रज को मस्तक पर धारण करते हैं, वे मानो समस्त ऐश्वर्य को अपने वश में कर लेते हैं। इसका अनुभव मेरे समान दूसरे किसी ने नहीं किया। आपकी पवित्र चरण रज की पूजा करके मैंने सब कुछ पा लिया॥3॥

* अब अभिलाषु एकु मन मोरें। पूजिहि नाथ अनुग्रह तोरें॥
मुनि प्रसन्न लखि सहज सनेहू। कहेउ नरेस रजायसु देहू॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*अब मेरे मन में एक ही अभिलाषा है। हे नाथ! वह भी आप ही के अनुग्रह से पूरी होगी। राजा का सहज प्रेम देखकर मुनि ने प्रसन्न होकर कहा- नरेश! आज्ञा दीजिए (कहिए, क्या अभिलाषा है?)॥4॥

दोहा :

* राजन राउर नामु जसु सब अभिमत दातार।
फल अनुगामी महिप मनि मन अभिलाषु तुम्हार॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे राजन! आपका नाम और यश ही सम्पूर्ण मनचाही वस्तुओं को देने वाला है। हे राजाओं के मुकुटमणि! आपके मन की अभिलाषा फल का अनुगमन करती है (अर्थात आपके इच्छा करने के पहले ही फल उत्पन्न हो जाता है)॥3॥

चौपाई :

* सब बिधि गुरु प्रसन्न जियँ जानी। बोलेउ राउ रहँसि मृदु बानी॥
नाथ रामु करिअहिं जुबराजू। कहिअ कृपा करि करिअ समाजू॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*अपने जी में गुरुजी को सब प्रकार से प्रसन्न जानकर, हर्षित होकर राजा कोमल वाणी से बोले- हे नाथ! श्री रामचन्द्र को युवराज कीजिए। कृपा करके कहिए (आज्ञा दीजिए) तो तैयारी की जाए॥1॥

* मोहि अछत यहु होइ उछाहू। लहहिं लोग सब लोचन लाहू॥
प्रभु प्रसाद सिव सबइ निबाहीं। यह लालसा एक मन माहीं॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*मेरे जीते जी यह आनंद उत्सव हो जाए, (जिससे) सब लोग अपने नेत्रों का लाभ प्राप्त करें। प्रभु (आप) के प्रसाद से शिवजी ने सब कुछ निबाह दिया (सब इच्छाएँ पूर्ण कर दीं), केवल यही एक लालसा मन में रह गई है॥2॥

* पुनि न सोच तनु रहउ कि जाऊ। जेहिं न होइ पाछें पछिताऊ॥
सुनि मुनि दसरथ बचन सुहाए। मंगल मोद मूल मन भाए॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*(इस लालसा के पूर्ण हो जाने पर) फिर सोच नहीं, शरीर रहे या चला जाए, जिससे मुझे पीछे पछतावा न हो। दशरथजी के मंगल और आनंद के मूल सुंदर वचन सुनकर मुनि मन में बहुत प्रसन्न हुए॥3॥

* सुनु नृप जासु बिमुख पछिताहीं। जासु भजन बिनु जरनि न जाहीं॥
भयउ तुम्हार तनय सोइ स्वामी। रामु पुनीत प्रेम अनुगामी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*(वशिष्ठजी ने कहा-) हे राजन्*! सुनिए, जिनसे विमुख होकर लोग पछताते हैं और जिनके भजन बिना जी की जलन नहीं जाती, वही स्वामी (सर्वलोक महेश्वर) श्री रामजी आपके पुत्र हुए हैं, जो पवित्र प्रेम के अनुगामी हैं। (श्री रामजी पवित्र प्रेम के पीछे-पीछे चलने वाले हैं, इसी से तो प्रेमवश आपके पुत्र हुए हैं।)॥4॥

दोहा :

* बेगि बिलंबु न करिअ नृप साजिअ सबुइ समाजु।
सुदिन सुमंगलु तबहिं जब रामु होहिं जुबराजु॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे राजन्*! अब देर न कीजिए, शीघ्र सब सामान सजाइए। शुभ दिन और सुंदर मंगल तभी है, जब श्री रामचन्द्रजी युवराज हो जाएँ (अर्थात उनके अभिषेक के लिए सभी दिन शुभ और मंगलमय हैं)॥4॥

चौपाई :

* मुदित महीपति मंदिर आए। सेवक सचिव सुमंत्रु बोलाए॥
कहि जयजीव सीस तिन्ह नाए। भूप सुमंगल बचन सुनाए॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा आनंदित होकर महल में आए और उन्होंने सेवकों को तथा मंत्री सुमंत्र को बुलवाया। उन लोगों ने 'जय-जीव' कहकर सिर नवाए। तब राजा ने सुंदर मंगलमय वचन (श्री रामजी को युवराज पद देने का प्रस्ताव) सुनाए॥1॥

* जौं पाँचहि मत लागै नीका। करहु हरषि हियँ रामहि टीका॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*(और कहा-) यदि पंचों को (आप सबको) यह मत अच्छा लगे, तो हृदय में हर्षित होकर आप लोग श्री रामचन्द्र का राजतिलक कीजिए॥2॥

* मंत्री मुदित सुनत प्रिय बानी। अभिमत बिरवँ परेउ जनु पानी॥
बिनती सचिव करहिं कर जोरी। जिअहु जगतपति बरिस करोरी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रिय वाणी को सुनते ही मंत्री ऐसे आनंदित हुए मानो उनके मनोरथ रूपी पौधे पर पानी पड़ गया हो। मंत्री हाथ जोड़कर विनती करते हैं कि हे जगत्पति! आप करोड़ों वर्ष जिएँ॥3॥

* जग मंगल भल काजु बिचारा। बेगिअ नाथ न लाइअ बारा॥
नृपहि मोदु सुनि सचिव सुभाषा। बढ़त बौंड़ जनु लही सुसाखा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*आपने जगतभर का मंगल करने वाला भला काम सोचा है। हे नाथ! शीघ्रता कीजिए, देर न लगाइए। मंत्रियों की सुंदर वाणी सुनकर राजा को ऐसा आनंद हुआ मानो बढ़ती हुई बेल सुंदर डाली का सहारा पा गई हो॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

##राम राज्याभिषेक की तैयारी, देवताओं की व्याकुलता तथा सरस्वती से उनकी प्रार्थना  -2##

दोहा :

* कहेउ भूप मुनिराज कर जोइ जोइ आयसु होइ।
राम राज अभिषेक हित बेगि करहु सोइ सोइ॥5॥

*भावार्थ:-*राजा ने कहा- श्री रामचन्द्र के राज्याभिषेक के लिए मुनिराज वशिष्ठजी की जो-जो आज्ञा हो, आप लोग वही सब तुरंत 
करें॥5॥

चौपाई :

* हरषि मुनीस कहेउ मृदु बानी। आनहु सकल सुतीरथ पानी॥
औषध मूल फूल फल पाना। कहे नाम गनि मंगल नाना॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मुनिराज ने हर्षित होकर कोमल वाणी से कहा कि सम्पूर्ण श्रेष्ठ तीर्थों का जल ले आओ। फिर उन्होंने औषधि, मूल, फूल, फल और पत्र आदि अनेकों मांगलिक वस्तुओं के नाम गिनकर बताए॥1॥

* चामर चरम बसन बहु भाँती। रोम पाट पट अगनित जाती॥
मनिगन मंगल बस्तु अनेका। जो जग जोगु भूप अभिषेका॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*चँवर, मृगचर्म, बहुत प्रकार के वस्त्र, असंख्यों जातियों के ऊनी और रेशमी कपड़े, (नाना प्रकार की) मणियाँ (रत्न) तथा और भी बहुत सी मंगल वस्तुएँ, जो जगत में राज्याभिषेक के योग्य होती हैं, (सबको मँगाने की उन्होंने आज्ञा दी)॥2॥

* बेद बिदित कहि सकल बिधाना। कहेउ रचहु पुर बिबिध बिताना॥
सफल रसाल पूगफल केरा। रोपहु बीथिन्ह पुर चहुँ फेरा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने वेदों में कहा हुआ सब विधान बताकर कहा- नगर में बहुत से मंडप (चँदोवे) सजाओ। फलों समेत आम, सुपारी और केले के वृक्ष नगर की गलियों में चारों ओर रोप दो॥3॥

* रचहु मंजु मनि चौकें चारू। कहहु बनावन बेगि बजारू॥
पूजहु गनपति गुर कुलदेवा। सब बिधि करहु भूमिसुर सेवा॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर मणियों के मनोहर चौक पुरवाओ और बाजार को तुरंत सजाने के लिए कह दो। श्री गणेशजी, गुरु और कुलदेवता की पूजा करो और भूदेव ब्राह्मणों की सब प्रकार से सेवा करो॥4॥

दोहा :

* ध्वज पताक तोरन कलस सजहु तुरग रथ नाग।
सिर धरि मुनिबर बचन सबु निज निज काजहिं लाग॥6॥

*भावार्थ:-*ध्वजा, पताका, तोरण, कलश, घोड़े, रथ और हाथी सबको सजाओ! मुनि श्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी के वचनों को शिरोधार्य करके सब लोग अपने-अपने काम में लग गए॥6॥

चौपाई :

* जो मुनीस जेहि आयसु दीन्हा। सो तेहिं काजु प्रथम जनु कीन्हा॥
बिप्र साधु सुर पूजत राजा। करत राम हित मंगल काजा॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मुनीश्वर ने जिसको जिस काम के लिए आज्ञा दी, उसने वह काम (इतनी शीघ्रता से कर डाला कि) मानो पहले से ही कर रखा था। राजा ब्राह्मण, साधु और देवताओं को पूज रहे हैं और श्री रामचन्द्रजी के लिए सब मंगल कार्य कर रहे हैं॥1॥

* सुनत राम अभिषेक सुहावा। बाज गहागह अवध बधावा॥
राम सीय तन सगुन जनाए। फरकहिं मंगल अंग सुहाए॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के राज्याभिषेक की सुहावनी खबर सुनते ही अवधभर में बड़ी धूम से बधावे बजने लगे। श्री रामचन्द्रजी और सीताजी के शरीर में भी शुभ शकुन सूचित हुए। उनके सुंदर मंगल अंग फड़कने लगे॥2॥

* पुलकि सप्रेम परसपर कहहीं। भरत आगमनु सूचक अहहीं॥
भए बहुत दिन अति अवसेरी। सगुन प्रतीति भेंट प्रिय केरी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*पुलकित होकर वे दोनों प्रेम सहित एक-दूसरे से कहते हैं कि ये सब शकुन भरत के आने की सूचना देने वाले हैं। (उनको मामा के घर गए) बहुत दिन हो गए, बहुत ही अवसेर आ रही है (बार-बार उनसे मिलने की मन में आती है) शकुनों से प्रिय (भरत) के मिलने का विश्वास होता है॥3॥

* भरत सरिस प्रिय को जग माहीं। इहइ सगुन फलु दूसर नाहीं॥
रामहि बंधु सोच दिन राती। अंडन्हि कमठ हृदय जेहि भाँती॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*और भरत के समान जगत में (हमें) कौन प्यारा है! शकुन का बस, यही फल है, दूसरा नहीं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी को (अपने) भाई भरत का दिन-रात ऐसा सोच रहता है जैसा कछुए का हृदय अंडों में रहता है॥4॥

दोहा :

* एहि अवसर मंगलु परम सुनि रहँसेउ रनिवासु।
सोभत लखि बिधु बढ़त जनु बारिधि बीचि बिलासु॥7॥

*भावार्थ:-*इसी समय यह परम मंगल समाचार सुनकर सारा रनिवास हर्षित हो उठा। जैसे चन्द्रमा को बढ़ते देखकर समुद्र में लहरों का विलास (आनंद) सुशोभित होता है॥7॥

चौपाई : 

* प्रथम जाइ जिन्ह बचन सुनाए। भूषन बसन भूरि तिन्ह पाए॥
प्रेम पुलकि तन मन अनुरागीं। मंगल कलस सजन सब लागीं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*सबसे पहले (रनिवास में) जाकर जिन्होंने ये वचन (समाचार) सुनाए, उन्होंने बहुत से आभूषण और वस्त्र पाए। रानियों का शरीर प्रेम से पुलकित हो उठा और मन प्रेम में मग्न हो गया। वे सब मंगल कलश सजाने लगीं॥1॥

* चौकें चारु सुमित्राँ पूरी। मनिमय बिबिध भाँति अति रूरी॥
आनँद मगन राम महतारी। दिए दान बहु बिप्र हँकारी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुमित्राजी ने मणियों (रत्नों) के बहुत प्रकार के अत्यन्त सुंदर और मनोहर चौक पूरे। आनंद में मग्न हुई श्री रामचन्द्रजी की माता कौसल्याजी ने ब्राह्मणों को बुलाकर बहुत दान दिए॥2॥

* पूजीं ग्रामदेबि सुर नागा। कहेउ बहोरि देन बलिभागा॥
जेहि बिधि होइ राम कल्यानू। देहु दया करि सो बरदानू॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने ग्रामदेवियों, देवताओं और नागों की पूजा की और फिर बलि भेंट देने को कहा (अर्थात कार्य सिद्ध होने पर फिर पूजा करने की मनौती मानी) और प्रार्थना की कि जिस प्रकार से श्री रामचन्द्रजी का कल्याण हो, दया करके वही वरदान दीजिए॥3॥

*गावहिं मंगल कोकिलबयनीं। बिधुबदनीं मृगसावकनयनीं॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*कोयल की सी मीठी वाणी वाली, चन्द्रमा के समान मुख वाली और हिरन के बच्चे के से नेत्रों वाली स्त्रियाँ मंगलगान करने लगीं॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम राज अभिषेकु सुनि हियँ हरषे नर नारि।
लगे सुमंगल सजन सब बिधि अनुकूल बिचारि॥8॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का राज्याभिषेक सुनकर सभी स्त्री-पुरुष हृदय में हर्षित हो उठे और विधाता को अपने अनुकूल समझकर सब सुंदर मंगल साज सजाने लगे॥8॥

चौपाई :

* तब नरनाहँ बसिष्ठु बोलाए। रामधाम सिख देन पठाए॥
गुर आगमनु सुनत रघुनाथा। द्वार आइ पद नायउ माथा॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब राजा ने वशिष्ठजी को बुलाया और शिक्षा (समयोचित उपदेश) देने के लिए श्री रामचन्द्रजी के महल में भेजा। गुरु का आगमन सुनते ही श्री रघुनाथजी ने दरवाजे पर आकर उनके चरणों में मस्तक नवाया।1॥

* सादर अरघ देइ घर आने। सोरह भाँति पूजि सनमाने॥
गहे चरन सिय सहित बहोरी। बोले रामु कमल कर जोरी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*आदरपूर्वक अर्घ्य देकर उन्हें घर में लाए और षोडशोपचार से पूजा करके उनका सम्मान किया। फिर सीताजी सहित उनके चरण स्पर्श किए और कमल के समान दोनों हाथों को जोड़कर श्री रामजी बोले-॥2॥

* सेवक सदन स्वामि आगमनू। मंगल मूल अमंगल दमनू॥
तदपि उचित जनु बोलि सप्रीती। पठइअ काज नाथ असि नीती॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि सेवक के घर स्वामी का पधारना मंगलों का मूल और अमंगलों का नाश करने वाला होता है, तथापि हे नाथ! उचित तो यही था कि प्रेमपूर्वक दास को ही कार्य के लिए बुला भेजते, ऐसी ही नीति है॥3॥

* प्रभुता तजि प्रभु कीन्ह सनेहू। भयउ पुनीत आजु यहु गेहू॥
आयसु होइ सो करौं गोसाईं। सेवकु लइह स्वामि सेवकाईं॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*परन्तु प्रभु (आप) ने प्रभुता छोड़कर (स्वयं यहाँ पधारकर) जो स्नेह किया, इससे आज यह घर पवित्र हो गया! हे गोसाईं! (अब) जो आज्ञा हो, मैं वही करूँ। स्वामी की सेवा में ही सेवक का लाभ है॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

##राम राज्याभिषेक की तैयारी, देवताओं की व्याकुलता तथा सरस्वती से उनकी प्रार्थना  -3##

दोहा : 

* सुनि सनेह साने बचन मुनि रघुबरहि प्रसंस।
राम कस न तुम्ह कहहु अस हंस बंस अवतंस॥9॥

*भावार्थ:-*(श्री रामचन्द्रजी के) प्रेम में सने हुए वचनों को सुनकर मुनि वशिष्ठजी ने श्री रघुनाथजी की प्रशंसा करते हुए कहा कि हे राम! भला आप ऐसा क्यों न कहें। आप सूर्यवंश के भूषण जो हैं॥9॥

चौपाई : 

* बरनि राम गुन सीलु सुभाऊ। बोले प्रेम पुलकि मुनिराऊ॥
भूप सजेउ अभिषेक समाजू। चाहत देन तुम्हहि जुबराजू॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुण, शील और स्वभाव का बखान कर, मुनिराज प्रेम से पुलकित होकर बोले- (हे रामचन्द्रजी!) राजा (दशरथजी) ने राज्याभिषेक की तैयारी की है। वे आपको युवराज पद देना चाहते हैं॥1॥

* राम करहु सब संजम आजू। जौं बिधि कुसल निबाहै काजू॥
गुरु सिख देइ राय पहिं गयऊ। राम हृदयँ अस बिसमउ भयऊ॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*(इसलिए) हे रामजी! आज आप (उपवास, हवन आदि विधिपूर्वक) सब संयम कीजिए, जिससे विधाता कुशलपूर्वक इस काम को निबाह दें (सफल कर दें)। गुरुजी शिक्षा देकर राजा दशरथजी के पास चले गए। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के हृदय में (यह सुनकर) इस बात का खेद हुआ कि-॥2॥

* जनमे एक संग सब भाई। भोजन सयन केलि लरिकाई॥
करनबेध उपबीत बिआहा। संग संग सब भए उछाहा॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*हम सब भाई एक ही साथ जन्मे, खाना, सोना, लड़कपन के खेल-कूद, कनछेदन, यज्ञोपवीत और विवाह आदि उत्सव सब साथ-साथ ही हुए॥3॥

* बिमल बंस यहु अनुचित एकू। बंधु बिहाइ बड़ेहि अभिषेकू॥
प्रभु सप्रेम पछितानि सुहाई। हरउ भगत मन कै कुटिलाई॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*पर इस निर्मल वंश में यही एक अनुचित बात हो रही है कि और सब भाइयों को छोड़कर राज्याभिषेक एक बड़े का ही (मेरा ही) होता है। (तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि) प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी का यह सुंदर प्रेमपूर्ण पछतावा भक्तों के मन की कुटिलता को हरण करे॥4॥

दोहा :

*तेहि अवसर आए लखन मगन प्रेम आनंद।
सनमाने प्रिय बचन कहि रघुकुल कैरव चंद॥10॥

*भावार्थ:-*उसी समय प्रेम और आनंद में मग्न लक्ष्मणजी आए। रघुकुल रूपी कुमुद के खिलाने वाले चन्द्रमा श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने प्रिय वचन कहकर उनका सम्मान किया॥10॥

चौपाई : 

* बाजहिं बाजने बिबिध बिधाना। पुर प्रमोदु नहिं जाइ बखाना॥
भरत आगमनु सकल मनावहिं। आवहुँ बेगि नयन फलु पावहिं॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*बहुत प्रकार के बाजे बज रहे हैं। नगर के अतिशय आनंद का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। सब लोग भरतजी का आगमन मना रहे हैं और कह रहे हैं कि वे भी शीघ्र आवें और (राज्याभिषेक का उत्सव देखकर) नेत्रों का फल प्राप्त करें॥1॥

* हाट बाट घर गलीं अथाईं। कहहिं परसपर लोग लोगाईं॥
कालि लगन भलि केतिक बारा। पूजिहि बिधि अभिलाषु हमारा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*बाजार, रास्ते, घर, गली और चबूतरों पर (जहाँ-तहाँ) पुरुष और स्त्री आपस में यही कहते हैं कि कल वह शुभ लग्न (मुहूर्त) कितने समय है, जब विधाता हमारी अभिलाषा पूरी करेंगे॥2॥

* कनक सिंघासन सीय समेता। बैठहिं रामु होइ चित चेता॥
सकल कहहिं कब होइहि काली। बिघन मनावहिं देव कुचाली॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*जब सीताजी सहित श्री रामचन्द्रजी सुवर्ण के सिंहासन पर विराजेंगे और हमारा मनचीता होगा (मनःकामना पूरी होगी)। इधर तो सब यह कह रहे हैं कि कल कब होगा, उधर कुचक्री देवता विघ्न मना रहे हैं॥3॥

* तिन्हहि सोहाइ न अवध बधावा। चोरहि चंदिनि राति न भावा॥
सारद बोलि बिनय सुर करहीं। बारहिं बार पाय लै परहीं॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*उन्हें (देवताओं को) अवध के बधावे नहीं सुहाते, जैसे चोर को चाँदनी रात नहीं भाती। सरस्वतीजी को बुलाकर देवता विनय कर रहे हैं और बार-बार उनके पैरों को पकड़कर उन पर गिरते हैं॥4॥

दोहा : 

* बिपति हमारि बिलोकि बड़ि मातु करिअ सोइ आजु।
रामु जाहिं बन राजु तजि होइ सकल सुरकाजु॥11॥

*भावार्थ:-*(वे कहते हैं-) हे माता! हमारी बड़ी विपत्ति को देखकर आज वही कीजिए जिससे श्री रामचन्द्रजी राज्य त्यागकर वन को चले जाएँ और देवताओं का सब कार्य सिद्ध हो॥11॥

चौपाई :  

* सुनि सुर बिनय ठाढ़ि पछिताती। भइउँ सरोज बिपिन हिमराती॥
देखि देव पुनि कहहिं निहोरी। मातु तोहि नहिं थोरिउ खोरी॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*देवताओं की विनती सुनकर सरस्वतीजी खड़ी-खड़ी पछता रही हैं कि (हाय!) मैं कमलवन के लिए हेमंत ऋतु की रात हुई। उन्हें इस प्रकार पछताते देखकर देवता विनय करके कहने लगे- हे माता! इसमें आपको जरा भी दोष न लगेगा॥1॥

* बिसमय हरष रहित रघुराऊ। तुम्ह जानहु सब राम प्रभाऊ॥
जीव करम बस सुख दुख भागी। जाइअ अवध देव हित लागी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी विषाद और हर्ष से रहित हैं। आप तो श्री रामजी के सब प्रभाव को जानती ही हैं। जीव अपने कर्मवश ही सुख-दुःख का भागी होता है। अतएव देवताओं के हित के लिए आप अयोध्या जाइए॥2॥

* बार बार गहि चरन सँकोची। चली बिचारि बिबुध मति पोची॥
ऊँच निवासु नीचि करतूती। देखि न सकहिं पराइ बिभूती॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*बार-बार चरण पकड़कर देवताओं ने सरस्वती को संकोच में डाल दिया। तब वे यह विचारकर चलीं कि देवताओं की बुद्धि ओछी है। इनका निवास तो ऊँचा है, पर इनकी करनी नीची है। ये दूसरे का ऐश्वर्य नहीं देख सकते॥3॥

* आगिल काजु बिचारि बहोरी। करिहहिं चाह कुसल कबि मोरी॥
हरषि हृदयँ दसरथ पुर आई। जनु ग्रह दसा दुसह दुखदाई॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*परन्तु आगे के काम का विचार करके (श्री रामजी के वन जाने से राक्षसों का वध होगा, जिससे सारा जगत सुखी हो जाएगा) चतुर कवि (श्री रामजी के वनवास के चरित्रों का वर्णन करने के लिए) मेरी चाह (कामना) करेंगे। ऐसा विचार कर सरस्वती हृदय में हर्षित होकर दशरथजी की पुरी अयोध्या में आईं, मानो दुःसह दुःख देने वाली कोई ग्रहदशा आई हो॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

### सरस्वती का मन्थरा की बुद्धि फेरना, कैकेयी-मन्थरा संवाद, प्रजा में खुशी-1 ###

दोहा :

* नामु मंथरा मंदमति चेरी कैकइ केरि।
अजस पेटारी ताहि करि गई गिरा मति फेरि॥12॥

*भावार्थ:-*मन्थरा नाम की कैकेई की एक मंदबुद्धि दासी थी, उसे अपयश की पिटारी बनाकर सरस्वती उसकी बुद्धि को फेरकर चली गईं॥12॥

चौपाई :

* दीख मंथरा नगरु बनावा। मंजुल मंगल बाज बधावा॥
पूछेसि लोगन्ह काह उछाहू। राम तिलकु सुनि भा उर दाहू॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*मंथरा ने देखा कि नगर सजाया हुआ है। सुंदर मंगलमय बधावे बज रहे हैं। उसने लोगों से पूछा कि कैसा उत्सव है? (उनसे) श्री रामचन्द्रजी के राजतिलक की बात सुनते ही उसका हृदय जल उठा॥1॥

* करइ बिचारु कुबुद्धि कुजाती। होइ अकाजु कवनि बिधि राती॥
देखि लागि मधु कुटिल किराती। जिमि गवँ तकइ लेउँ केहि भाँती॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*वह दुर्बुद्धि, नीच जाति वाली दासी विचार करने लगी कि किस प्रकार से यह काम रात ही रात में बिगड़ जाए, जैसे कोई कुटिल भीलनी शहद का छत्ता लगा देखकर घात लगाती है कि इसको किस तरह से उखाड़ लूँ॥2॥

* भरत मातु पहिं गइ बिलखानी। का अनमनि हसि कह हँसि रानी॥
ऊतरु देइ न लेइ उसासू। नारि चरित करि ढारइ आँसू॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*वह उदास होकर भरतजी की माता कैकेयी के पास गई। रानी कैकेयी ने हँसकर कहा- तू उदास क्यों है? मंथरा कुछ उत्तर नहीं देती, केवल लंबी साँस ले रही है और त्रियाचरित्र करके आँसू ढरका रही है॥3॥

* हँसि कह रानि गालु बड़ तोरें। दीन्ह लखन सिख अस मन मोरें॥
तबहुँ न बोल चेरि बड़ि पापिनि। छाड़इ स्वास कारि जनु साँपिनि॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*रानी हँसकर कहने लगी कि तेरे बड़े गाल हैं (तू बहुत बढ़-बढ़कर बोलने वाली है)। मेरा मन कहता है कि लक्ष्मण ने तुझे कुछ सीख दी है (दण्ड दिया है)। तब भी वह महापापिनी दासी कुछ भी नहीं बोलती। ऐसी लंबी साँस छोड़ रही है, मानो काली नागिन (फुफकार छोड़ रही) हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* सभय रानि कह कहसि किन कुसल रामु महिपालु।
लखनु भरतु रिपुदमनु सुनि भा कुबरी उर सालु॥13॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब रानी ने डरकर कहा- अरी! कहती क्यों नहीं? श्री रामचन्द्र, राजा, लक्ष्मण, भरत और शत्रुघ्न कुशल से तो हैं? यह सुनकर कुबरी मंथरा के हृदय में बड़ी ही पीड़ा हुई॥13॥

चौपाई :

* कत सिख देइ हमहि कोउ माई। गालु करब केहि कर बलु पाई॥
रामहि छाड़ि कुसल केहि आजू। जेहि जनेसु देइ जुबराजू॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*(वह कहने लगी-) हे माई! हमें कोई क्यों सीख देगा और मैं किसका बल पाकर गाल करूँगी (बढ़-बढ़कर बोलूँगी)। रामचन्द्र को छोड़कर आज और किसकी कुशल है, जिन्हें राजा युवराज पद दे रहे हैं॥1॥

* भयउ कौसिलहि बिधि अति दाहिन। देखत गरब रहत उर नाहिन॥
देखहु कस न जाइ सब सोभा। जो अवलोकि मोर मनु छोभा॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*आज कौसल्या को विधाता बहुत ही दाहिने (अनुकूल) हुए हैं, यह देखकर उनके हृदय में गर्व समाता नहीं। तुम स्वयं जाकर सब शोभा क्यों नहीं देख लेतीं, जिसे देखकर मेरे मन में क्षोभ हुआ है॥2॥

* पूतु बिदेस न सोचु तुम्हारें। जानति हहु बस नाहु हमारें॥
नीद बहुत प्रिय सेज तुराई। लखहु न भूप कपट चतुराई॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*तुम्हारा पुत्र परदेस में है, तुम्हें कुछ सोच नहीं। जानती हो कि स्वामी हमारे वश में हैं। तुम्हें तो तोशक-पलँग पर पड़े-पड़े नींद लेना ही बहुत प्यारा लगता है, राजा की कपटभरी चतुराई तुम नहीं देखतीं॥3॥

*सुनि प्रिय बचन मलिन मनु जानी। झुकी रानि अब रहु अरगानी॥
पुनि अस कबहुँ कहसि घरफोरी। तब धरि जीभ कढ़ावउँ तोरी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*मन्थरा के प्रिय वचन सुनकर, किन्तु उसको मन की मैली जानकर रानी झुककर (डाँटकर) बोली- बस, अब चुप रह घरफोड़ी कहीं की! जो फिर कभी ऐसा कहा तो तेरी जीभ पकड़कर निकलवा लूँगी॥4॥

दोहा :

* काने खोरे कूबरे कुटिल कुचाली जानि।
तिय बिसेषि पुनिचेरि कहि भरतमातु मुसुकानि॥14॥

*भावार्थ:-*कानों, लंगड़ों और कुबड़ों को कुटिल और कुचाली जानना चाहिए। उनमें भी स्त्री और खासकर दासी! इतना कहकर भरतजी की माता कैकेयी मुस्कुरा दीं॥14॥

चौपाई :

* प्रियबादिनि सिख दीन्हिउँ तोही। सपनेहुँ तो पर कोपु न मोही॥
सुदिनु सुमंगल दायकु सोई। तोर कहा फुर जेहि दिन होई॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*(और फिर बोलीं-) हे प्रिय वचन कहने वाली मंथरा! मैंने तुझको यह सीख दी है (शिक्षा के लिए इतनी बात कही है)। मुझे तुझ पर स्वप्न में भी क्रोध नहीं है। सुंदर मंगलदायक शुभ दिन वही होगा, जिस दिन तेरा कहना सत्य होगा (अर्थात श्री राम का राज्यतिलक होगा)॥1॥

* जेठ स्वामि सेवक लघु भाई। यह दिनकर कुल रीति सुहाई॥
राम तिलकु जौं साँचेहुँ काली। देउँ मागु मन भावत आली॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*बड़ा भाई स्वामी और छोटा भाई सेवक होता है। यह सूर्यवंश की सुहावनी रीति ही है। यदि सचमुच कल ही श्री राम का तिलक है, तो हे सखी! तेरे मन को अच्छी लगे वही वस्तु माँग ले, मैं दूँगी॥2॥

* कौसल्या सम सब महतारी। रामहि सहज सुभायँ पिआरी॥
मो पर करहिं सनेहु बिसेषी। मैं करि प्रीति परीछा देखी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*राम को सहज स्वभाव से सब माताएँ कौसल्या के समान ही प्यारी हैं। मुझ पर तो वे विशेष प्रेम करते हैं। मैंने उनकी प्रीति की परीक्षा करके देख ली है॥3॥

* जौं बिधि जनमु देइ करि छोहू। होहुँ राम सिय पूत पुतोहू॥
प्रान तें अधिक रामु प्रिय मोरें। तिन्ह कें तिलक छोभु कस तोरें॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो विधाता कृपा करके जन्म दें तो (यह भी दें कि) श्री रामचन्द्र पुत्र और सीता बहू हों। श्री राम मुझे प्राणों से भी अधिक प्रिय हैं। उनके तिलक से (उनके तिलक की बात सुनकर) तुझे क्षोभ कैसा?॥4॥

दोहा :

* भरत सपथ तोहि सत्य कहु परिहरि कपट दुराउ।
हरष समय बिसमउ करसि कारन मोहि सुनाउ॥15॥

*भावार्थ:-* तुझे भरत की सौगंध है, छल-कपट छोड़कर सच-सच कह। तू हर्ष के समय विषाद कर रही है, मुझे इसका कारण सुना॥15॥

चौपाई :

* एकहिं बार आस सब पूजी। अब कछु कहब जीभ करि दूजी॥
फोरै जोगु कपारु अभागा। भलेउ कहत दुख रउरेहि लागा॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*(मंथरा ने कहा-) सारी आशाएँ तो एक ही बार कहने में पूरी हो गईं। अब तो दूसरी जीभ लगाकर कुछ कहूँगी। मेरा अभागा कपाल तो फोड़ने ही योग्य है, जो अच्छी बात कहने पर भी आपको दुःख होता है॥1॥

* कहहिं झूठि फुरि बात बनाई। ते प्रिय तुम्हहि करुइ मैं माई॥
हमहुँ कहबि अब ठकुरसोहाती। नाहिं त मौन रहब दिनु राती॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*जो झूठी-सच्ची बातें बनाकर कहते हैं, हे माई! वे ही तुम्हें प्रिय हैं और मैं कड़वी लगती हूँ! अब मैं भी ठकुरसुहाती (मुँह देखी) कहा करूँगी। नहीं तो दिन-रात चुप रहूँगी॥2॥

* करि कुरूप बिधि परबस कीन्हा। बवा सो लुनिअ लहिअ जो दीन्हा॥
कोउ नृप होउ हमहि का हानी। चेरि छाड़ि अब होब कि रानी॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*विधाता ने कुरूप बनाकर मुझे परवश कर दिया! (दूसरे को क्या दोष) जो बोया सो काटती हूँ, दिया सो पाती हूँ। कोई भी राजा हो, हमारी क्या हानि है? दासी छोड़कर क्या अब मैं रानी होऊँगी! (अर्थात रानी तो होने से रही)॥3॥

* जारै जोगु सुभाउ हमारा। अनभल देखि न जाइ तुम्हारा॥
तातें कछुक बात अनुसारी। छमिअ देबि बड़ि चूक हमारी॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*हमारा स्वभाव तो जलाने ही योग्य है, क्योंकि तुम्हारा अहित मुझसे देखा नहीं जाता, इसलिए कुछ बात चलाई थी, किन्तु हे देवी! हमारी बड़ी भूल हुई, क्षमा करो॥4॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ..............:bell:

----------


## calvitf

### सरस्वती का मन्थरा की बुद्धि फेरना, कैकेयी-मन्थरा संवाद, प्रजा में खुशी-2 ###

दोहा :

* गूढ़ कपट प्रिय बचन सुनि तीय अधरबुधि रानि।
सुरमाया बस बैरिनिहि सुहृद जानि पतिआनि॥16॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आधाररहित (अस्थिर) बुद्धि की स्त्री और देवताओं की माया के वश में होने के कारण रहस्ययुक्त कपट भरे प्रिय वचनों को सुनकर रानी कैकेयी ने बैरिन मन्थरा को अपनी सुहृद् (अहैतुक हित करने वाली) जानकर उसका विश्वास कर लिया॥16॥

चौपाई :

* सादर पुनि पुनि पूँछति ओही। सबरी गान मृगी जनु मोही॥
तसि मति फिरी अहइ जसि भाबी। रहसी चेरि घात जनु फाबी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बार-बार रानी उससे आदर के साथ पूछ रही है, मानो भीलनी के गान से हिरनी मोहित हो गई हो। जैसी भावी (होनहार) है, वैसी ही बुद्धि भी फिर गई। दासी अपना दाँव लगा जानकर हर्षित हुई॥1॥

* तुम्ह पूँछहु मैं कहत डेराउँ। धरेहु मोर घरफोरी नाऊँ॥
सजि प्रतीति बहुबिधि गढ़ि छोली। अवध साढ़साती तब बोली॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम पूछती हो, किन्तु मैं कहते डरती हूँ, क्योंकि तुमने पहले ही मेरा नाम घरफोड़ी रख दिया है। बहुत तरह से गढ़-छोलकर, खूब विश्वास जमाकर, तब वह अयोध्या की साढ़ साती (शनि की साढ़े साती वर्ष की दशा रूपी मंथरा) बोली-॥2॥

* प्रिय सिय रामु कहा तुम्ह रानी। रामहि तुम्ह प्रिय सो फुरि बानी॥
रहा प्रथम अब ते दिन बीते। समउ फिरें रिपु होहिं पिरीते॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रानी! तुमने जो कहा कि मुझे सीता-राम प्रिय हैं और राम को तुम प्रिय हो, सो यह बात सच्ची है, परन्तु यह बात पहले थी, वे दिन अब बीत गए। समय फिर जाने पर मित्र भी शत्रु हो जाते हैं॥3॥

* भानु कमल कुल पोषनिहारा। बिनु जल जारि करइ सोइ छारा॥
जरि तुम्हारि चह सवति उखारी। रूँधहु करि उपाउ बर बारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सूर्य कमल के कुल का पालन करने वाला है, पर बिना जल के वही सूर्य उनको (कमलों को) जलाकर भस्म कर देता है। सौत कौसल्या तुम्हारी जड़ उखाड़ना चाहती है। अतः उपाय रूपी श्रेष्ठ बाड़ (घेरा) लगाकर उसे रूँध दो (सुरक्षित कर दो)॥4॥

दोहा :

* तुम्हहि न सोचु सोहाग बल निज बस जानहु राउ।
मन मलीन मुँह मीठ नृपु राउर सरल सुभाउ॥17॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुमको अपने सुहाग के (झूठे) बल पर कुछ भी सोच नहीं है, राजा को अपने वश में जानती हो, किन्तु राजा मन के मैले और मुँह के मीठे हैं! और आपका सीधा स्वभाव है (आप कपट-चतुराई जानती ही नहीं)॥17॥

चौपाई :

* चतुर गँभीर राम महतारी। बीचु पाइ निज बात सँवारी॥
पठए भरतु भूप ननिअउरें। राम मातु मत जानब रउरें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम की माता (कौसल्या) बड़ी चतुर और गंभीर है (उसकी थाह कोई नहीं पाता)। उसने मौका पाकर अपनी बात बना ली। राजा ने जो भरत को ननिहाल भेज दिया, उसमें आप बस राम की माता की ही सलाह समझिए!॥1॥

* सेवहिं सकल सवति मोहि नीकें। गरबित भरत मातु बल पी कें॥
सालु तुमर कौसिलहि माई। कपट चतुर नहिं होई जनाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(कौसल्या समझती है कि) और सब सौतें तो मेरी अच्छी तरह सेवा करती हैं, एक भरत की माँ पति के बल पर गर्वित रहती है! इसी से हे माई! कौसल्या को तुम बहुत ही साल (खटक) रही हो, किन्तु वह कपट करने में चतुर है, अतः उसके हृदय का भाव जानने में नहीं आता (वह उसे चतुरता से छिपाए रखती है)॥2॥

* राजहि तुम्ह पर प्रेमु बिसेषी। सवति सुभाउ सकइ नहिं देखी॥
रचि प्रपंचु भूपहि अपनाई। राम तिलक हित लगन धराई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा का तुम पर विशेष प्रेम है। कौसल्या सौत के स्वभाव से उसे देख नहीं सकती, इसलिए उसने जाल रचकर राजा को अपने वश में करके, (भरत की अनुपस्थिति में) राम के राजतिलक के लिए लग्न निश्चय करा लिया॥3॥

* यह कुल उचित राम कहुँ टीका। सबहि सोहाइ मोहि सुठि नीका॥
आगिलि बात समुझि डरु मोही। देउ दैउ फिरि सो फलु ओही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम को तिलक हो, यह कुल (रघुकुल) के उचित ही है और यह बात सभी को सुहाती है और मुझे तो बहुत ही अच्छी लगती है, परन्तु मुझे तो आगे की बात विचारकर डर लगता है। दैव उलटकर इसका फल उसी (कौसल्या) को दे॥4॥

दोहा :

* रचि पचि कोटिक कुटिलपन कीन्हेसि कपट प्रबोधु।
कहिसि कथा सत सवति कै जेहि बिधि बाढ़ बिरोधु॥18॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस तरह करोड़ों कुटिलपन की बातें गढ़-छोलकर मन्थरा ने कैकेयी को उलटा-सीधा समझा दिया और सैकड़ों सौतों की कहानियाँ इस प्रकार (बना-बनाकर) कहीं जिस प्रकार विरोध बढ़े॥18॥

चौपाई : 

* भावी बस प्रतीति उर आई। पूँछ रानि पुनि सपथ देवाई॥
का पूँछहु तुम्ह अबहुँ न जाना। निज हित अनहित पसु पहिचाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*होनहार वश कैकेयी के मन में विश्वास हो गया। रानी फिर सौगंध दिलाकर पूछने लगी। (मंथरा बोली-) क्या पूछती हो? अरे, तुमने अब भी नहीं समझा? अपने भले-बुरे को (अथवा मित्र-शत्रु को) तो पशु भी पहचान लेते हैं॥1॥

* भयउ पाखु दिन सजत समाजू। तुम्ह पाई सुधि मोहि सन आजू॥
खाइअ पहिरिअ राज तुम्हारें। सत्य कहें नहिं दोषु हमारें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पूरा पखवाड़ा बीत गया सामान सजते और तुमने खबर पाई है आज मुझसे! मैं तुम्हारे राज में खाती-पहनती हूँ, इसलिए सच कहने में मुझे कोई दोष नहीं है॥2॥

* जौं असत्य कछु कहब बनाई। तौ बिधि देइहि हमहि सजाई॥
रामहि तिलक कालि जौं भयऊ। तुम्ह कहुँ बिपति बीजु बिधि बयऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि मैं कुछ बनाकर झूठ कहती होऊँगी तो विधाता मुझे दंड देगा। यदि कल राम को राजतिलक हो गया तो (समझ रखना कि) तुम्हारे लिए विधाता ने विपत्ति का बीज बो दिया॥3॥

* रेख खँचाइ कहउँ बलु भाषी। भामिनि भइहु दूध कइ माखी॥
जौं सुत सहित करहु सेवकाई। तौ घर रहहु न आन उपाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं यह बात लकीर खींचकर बलपूर्वक कहती हूँ, हे भामिनी! तुम तो अब दूध की मक्खी हो गई! (जैसे दूध में पड़ी हुई मक्खी को लोग निकालकर फेंक देते हैं, वैसे ही तुम्हें भी लोग घर से निकाल बाहर करेंगे) जो पुत्र सहित (कौसल्या की) चाकरी बजाओगी तो घर में रह सकोगी, (अन्यथा घर में रहने का) दूसरा उपाय नहीं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

### सरस्वती का मन्थरा की बुद्धि फेरना, कैकेयी-मन्थरा संवाद, प्रजा में खुशी-3 ###

दोहा :

* कद्रूँ बिनतहि दीन्ह दुखु तुम्हहि कौसिलाँ देब।
भरतु बंदिगृह सेइहहिं लखनु राम के नेब॥19॥
*

भावार्थ:-*कद्रू ने विनता को दुःख दिया था, तुम्हें कौसल्या देगी। भरत कारागार का सेवन करेंगे (जेल की हवा खाएँगे) और लक्ष्मण राम के नायब (सहकारी) होंगे॥19॥

चौपाई :

* कैकयसुता सुनत कटु बानी। कहि न सकइ कछु सहमि सुखानी॥
तन पसेउ कदली जिमि काँपी। कुबरीं दसन जीभ तब चाँपी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी मन्थरा की कड़वी वाणी सुनते ही डरकर सूख गई, कुछ बोल नहीं सकती। शरीर में पसीना हो आया और वह केले की तरह काँपने लगी। तब कुबरी (मंथरा) ने अपनी जीभ दाँतों तले दबाई (उसे भय हुआ कि कहीं भविष्य का अत्यन्त डरावना चित्र सुनकर कैकेयी के हृदय की गति न रुक जाए, जिससे उलटा सारा काम ही बिगड़ जाए)॥1॥

* कहि कहि कोटिक कपट कहानी। धीरजु धरहु प्रबोधिसि रानी॥
फिरा करमु प्रिय लागि कुचाली। बकिहि सराहइ मानि मराली॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर कपट की करोड़ों कहानियाँ कह-कहकर उसने रानी को खूब समझाया कि धीरज रखो! कैकेयी का भाग्य पलट गया, उसे कुचाल प्यारी लगी। वह बगुली को हंसिनी मानकर (वैरिन को हित मानकर) उसकी सराहना करने लगी॥2॥

* सुनु मंथरा बात फुरि तोरी। दहिनि आँखि नित फरकइ मोरी॥
दिन प्रति देखउँ राति कुसपने। कहउँ न तोहि मोह बस अपने॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी ने कहा- मन्थरा! सुन, तेरी बात सत्य है। मेरी दाहिनी आँख नित्य फड़का करती है। मैं प्रतिदिन रात को बुरे स्वप्न देखती हूँ, किन्तु अपने अज्ञानवश तुझसे कहती नहीं॥3॥

* काह करौं सखि सूध सुभाऊ। दाहिन बाम न जानउँ काऊ॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*सखी! क्या करूँ, मेरा तो सीधा स्वभाव है। मैं दायाँ-बायाँ कुछ भी नहीं जानती॥4॥

दोहा : 

* अपनें चलत न आजु लगि अनभल काहुक कीन्ह।
केहिं अघ एकहि बार मोहि दैअँ दुसह दुखु दीन्ह॥20॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपनी चलते (जहाँ तक मेरा वश चला) मैंने आज तक कभी किसी का बुरा नहीं किया। फिर न जाने किस पाप से दैव ने मुझे एक ही साथ यह दुःसह दुःख दिया॥20॥

चौपाई : 

* नैहर जनमु भरब बरु जाई। जिअत न करबि सवति सेवकाई॥
अरि बस दैउ जिआवत जाही। मरनु नीक तेहि जीवन चाही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं भले ही नैहर जाकर वहीं जीवन बिता दूँगी, पर जीते जी सौत की चाकरी नहीं करूँगी। दैव जिसको शत्रु के वश में रखकर जिलाता है, उसके लिए तो जीने की अपेक्षा मरना ही अच्छा है॥1॥दीन बचन कह बहुबिधि रानी। सुनि कुबरीं तियमाया ठानी॥

* दीन बचन कह बहुबिधि रानी। सुनि कुबरीं तियमाया ठानी॥
अस कस कहहु मानि मन ऊना। सुखु सोहागु तुम्ह कहुँ दिन दूना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रानी ने बहुत प्रकार के दीन वचन कहे। उन्हें सुनकर कुबरी ने त्रिया चरित्र फैलाया। (वह बोली-) तुम मन में ग्लानि मानकर ऐसा क्यों कह रही हो, तुम्हारा सुख-सुहाग दिन-दिन दूना होगा॥2॥

* जेहिं राउर अति अनभल ताका। सोइ पाइहि यहु फलु परिपाका॥
जब तें कुमत सुना मैं स्वामिनि। भूख न बासर नींद न जामिनि॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसने तुम्हारी बुराई चाही है, वही परिणाम में यह (बुराई रूप) फल पाएगी। हे स्वामिनि! मैंने जब से यह कुमत सुना है, तबसे मुझे न तो दिन में कुछ भूख लगती है और न रात में नींद ही आती है॥3॥

* पूँछेउँ गुनिन्ह रेख तिन्ह खाँची। भरत भुआल होहिं यह साँची॥
भामिनि करहु त कहौं उपाऊ। है तुम्हरीं सेवा बस राऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने ज्योतिषियों से पूछा, तो उन्होंने रेखा खींचकर (गणित करके अथवा निश्चयपूर्वक) कहा कि भरत राजा होंगे, यह सत्य बात है। हे भामिनि! तुम करो तो उपाय मैं बताऊँ। राजा तुम्हारी सेवा के वश में हैं ही॥4॥

दोहा :

* परउँ कूप तुअ बचन पर सकउँ पूत पति त्यागि।
कहसि मोर दुखु देखि बड़ कस न करब हित लागि॥21॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(कैकेयी ने कहा-) मैं तेरे कहने से कुएँ में गिर सकती हूँ, पुत्र और पति को भी छोड़ सकती हूँ। जब तू मेरा बड़ा भारी दुःख देखकर कुछ कहती है, तो भला मैं अपने हित के लिए उसे क्यों न करूँगी॥21॥

चौपाई : 

* कुबरीं करि कबुली कैकेई। कपट छुरी उर पाहन टेई॥
लखइ ना रानि निकट दुखु कैसें। चरइ हरित तिन बलिपसु जैसें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुबरी ने कैकेयी को (सब तरह से) कबूल करवाकर (अर्थात बलि पशु बनाकर) कपट रूप छुरी को अपने (कठोर) हृदय रूपी पत्थर पर टेया (उसकी धार को तेज किया)। रानी कैकेयी अपने निकट के (शीघ्र आने वाले) दुःख को कैसे नहीं देखती, जैसे बलि का पशु हरी-हरी घास चरता है। (पर यह नहीं जानता कि मौत सिर पर नाच रही है।)॥1॥

* सुनत बात मृदु अंत कठोरी। देति मनहुँ मधु माहुर घोरी॥
कहइ चेरि सुधि अहइ कि नाहीं। स्वामिनि कहिहु कथा मोहि पाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मन्थरा की बातें सुनने में तो कोमल हैं, पर परिणाम में कठोर (भयानक) हैं। मानो वह शहद में घोलकर जहर पिला रही हो। दासी कहती है- हे स्वामिनि! तुमने मुझको एक कथा कही थी, उसकी याद है कि नहीं?॥2॥

* दुइ बरदान भूप सन थाती। मागहु आजु जुड़ावहु छाती॥
सुतहि राजु रामहि बनबासू। देहु लेहु सब सवति हुलासू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम्हारे दो वरदान राजा के पास धरोहर हैं। आज उन्हें राजा से माँगकर अपनी छाती ठंडी करो। पुत्र को राज्य और राम को वनवास दो और सौत का सारा आनंद तुम ले लो॥3॥

* भूपति राम सपथ जब करई। तब मागेहु जेहिं बचनु न टरई॥
होइ अकाजु आजु निसि बीतें। बचनु मोर प्रिय मानेहु जी तें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब राजा राम की सौगंध खा लें, तब वर माँगना, जिससे वचन न टलने पावे। आज की रात बीत गई, तो काम बिगड़ जाएगा। मेरी बात को हृदय से प्रिय (या प्राणों से भी प्यारी) समझना॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

> :bell:............................................  ..............:bell:


मित्र प्रसंग से  संबन्धित पिक्चर डालने के लिए शुक्रिया .......................

----------


## calvitf

############ कैकेयी का कोपभवन में जाना ################

दोहा :

* बड़ कुघातु करि पातकिनि कहेसि कोपगृहँ जाहु।
काजु सँवारेहु सजग सबु सहसा जनि पतिआहु॥22॥॥

*भावार्थ:-*पापिनी मन्थरा ने बड़ी बुरी घात लगाकर कहा- कोपभवन में जाओ। सब काम बड़ी सावधानी से बनाना, राजा पर सहसा विश्वास न कर लेना (उनकी बातों में न आ जाना)॥22॥

चौपाई :

* कुबरिहि रानि प्रानप्रिय जानी। बार बार बुद्धि बखानी॥
तोहि सम हित न मोर संसारा। बहे जात कई भइसि अधारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुबरी को रानी ने प्राणों के समान प्रिय समझकर बार-बार उसकी बड़ी बुद्धि का बखान किया और बोली- संसार में मेरा तेरे समान हितकारी और कोई नहीं है। तू मुझे बही जाती हुई के लिए सहारा हुई है॥1॥

* जौं बिधि पुरब मनोरथु काली। करौं तोहि चख पूतरि आली॥
बहुबिधि चेरिहि आदरु देई। कोपभवन गवनी कैकेई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि विधाता कल मेरा मनोरथ पूरा कर दें तो हे सखी! मैं तुझे आँखों की पुतली बना लूँ। इस प्रकार दासी को बहुत तरह से आदर देकर कैकेयी कोपभवन में चली गई॥।2॥

* बिपति बीजु बरषा रितु चेरी। भुइँ भइ कुमति कैकई केरी॥
पाइ कपट जलु अंकुर जामा। बर दोउ दल दुख फल परिनामा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विपत्ति (कलह) बीज है, दासी वर्षा ऋतु है, कैकेयी की कुबुद्धि (उस बीज के बोने के लिए) जमीन हो गई। उसमें कपट रूपी जल पाकर अंकुर फूट निकला। दोनों वरदान उस अंकुर के दो पत्ते हैं और अंत में इसके दुःख रूपी फल होगा॥3॥

* कोप समाजु साजि सबु सोई। राजु करत निज कुमति बिगोई॥
राउर नगर कोलाहलु होई। यह कुचालि कछु जान न कोई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी कोप का सब साज सजकर (कोपभवन में) जा सोई। राज्य करती हुई वह अपनी दुष्ट बुद्धि से नष्ट हो गई। राजमहल और नगर में धूम-धाम मच रही है। इस कुचाल को कोई कुछ नहीं जानता॥4॥

दोहा :

* प्रमुदित पुर नर नारि सब सजहिं सुमंगलचार।
एक प्रबिसहिं एक निर्गमहिं भीर भूप दरबार॥23।
*
भावार्थ:-*बड़े ही आनन्दित होकर नगर के सब स्त्री-पुरुष शुभ मंगलाचार के साथ सज रहे हैं। कोई भीतर जाता है, कोई बाहर निकलता है, राजद्वार में बड़ी भीड़ हो रही है॥23॥

चौपाई :

* बाल सखा सुनि हियँ हरषाहीं। मिलि दस पाँच राम पहिं जाहीं॥
प्रभु आदरहिं प्रेमु पहिचानी। पूँछहिं कुसल खेम मृदु बानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के बाल सखा राजतिलक का समाचार सुनकर हृदय में हर्षित होते हैं। वे दस-पाँच मिलकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के पास जाते हैं। प्रेम पहचानकर प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी उनका आदर करते हैं और कोमल वाणी से कुशल क्षेम पूछते हैं॥1॥

* फिरहिं भवन प्रिय आयसु पाई। करत परसपर राम बड़ाई॥
को रघुबीर सरिस संसारा। सीलु सनेहु निबाहनिहारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपने प्रिय सखा श्री रामचन्द्रजी की आज्ञा पाकर वे आपस में एक-दूसरे से श्री रामचन्द्रजी की बड़ाई करते हुए घर लौटते हैं और कहते हैं- संसार में श्री रघुनाथजी के समान शील और स्नेह को निबाहने वाला कौन है?॥2॥

* जेहिं-जेहिं जोनि करम बस भ्रमहीं। तहँ तहँ ईसु देउ यह हमहीं॥
सेवक हम स्वामी सियनाहू। होउ नात यह ओर निबाहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भगवान हमें यही दें कि हम अपने कर्मवश भ्रमते हुए जिस-जिस योनि में जन्में, वहाँ-वहाँ (उस-उस योनि में) हम तो सेवक हों और सीतापति श्री रामचन्द्रजी हमारे स्वामी हों और यह नाता अन्त तक निभ जाए॥

* अस अभिलाषु नगर सब काहू। कैकयसुता हृदयँ अति दाहू॥
को न कुसंगति पाइ नसाई। रहइ न नीच मतें चतुराई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर में सबकी ऐसी ही अभिलाषा है, परन्तु कैकेयी के हृदय में बड़ी जलन हो रही है। कुसंगति पाकर कौन नष्ट नहीं होता। नीच के मत के अनुसार चलने से चतुराई नहीं रह जाती॥4॥ 

दोहा :

* साँझ समय सानंद नृपु गयउ कैकई गेहँ।
गवनु निठुरता निकट किय जनु धरि देह सनेहँ॥24॥
*
भावार्थ:-*संध्या के समय राजा दशरथ आनंद के साथ कैकेयी के महल में गए। मानो साक्षात स्नेह ही शरीर धारण कर निष्ठुरता के पास गया हो!॥24॥

चौपाई :

* कोपभवन सुनि सकुचेउ राऊ। भय बस अगहुड़ परइ न पाऊ॥
सुरपति बसइ बाहँबल जाकें। नरपति सकल रहहिं रुख ताकें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोप भवन का नाम सुनकर राजा सहम गए। डर के मारे उनका पाँव आगे को नहीं पड़ता। स्वयं देवराज इन्द्र जिनकी भुजाओं के बल पर (राक्षसों से निर्भय होकर) बसता है और सम्पूर्ण राजा लोग जिनका रुख देखते रहते हैं॥1॥

* सो सुनि तिय रिस गयउ सुखाई। देखहु काम प्रताप बड़ाई॥
सूल कुलिस असि अँगवनिहारे। ते रतिनाथ सुमन सर मारे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वही राजा दशरथ स्त्री का क्रोध सुनकर सूख गए। कामदेव का प्रताप और महिमा तो देखिए। जो त्रिशूल, वज्र और तलवार आदि की चोट अपने अंगों पर सहने वाले हैं, वे रतिनाथ कामदेव के पुष्पबाण से मारे गए॥2॥

* सभय नरेसु प्रिया पहिं गयऊ। देखि दसा दुखु दारुन भयऊ॥
भूमि सयन पटु मोट पुराना। दिए डारि तन भूषन नाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा डरते-डरते अपनी प्यारी कैकेयी के पास गए। उसकी दशा देखकर उन्हें बड़ा ही दुःख हुआ। कैकेयी जमीन पर पड़ी है। पुराना मोटा कपड़ा पहने हुए है। शरीर के नाना आभूषणों को उतारकर फेंक दिया है।

* कुमतिहि कसि कुबेषता फाबी। अनअहिवातु सूच जनु भाबी॥
जाइ निकट नृपु कह मृदु बानी। प्रानप्रिया केहि हेतु रिसानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस दुर्बुद्धि कैकेयी को यह कुवेषता (बुरा वेष) कैसी फब रही है, मानो भावी विधवापन की सूचना दे रही हो। राजा उसके पास जाकर कोमल वाणी से बोले- हे प्राणप्रिये! किसलिए रिसाई (रूठी) हो?॥4॥

----------


## Badtameez

जय सीता राम!!!!!!!!

----------


## calvitf

दशरथ-कैकेयी संवाद और दशरथ शोक, सुमन्त्र का महल में जाना और वहाँ से लौटकर श्री रामजी को महल में भेजना -1 

छन्द :

** केहि हेतु रानि रिसानि परसत पानि पतिहि नेवारई।
मानहुँ सरोष भुअंग भामिनि बिषम भाँति निहारई॥
दोउ बासना रसना दसन बर मरम ठाहरु देखई।
तुलसी नृपति भवतब्यता बस काम कौतुक लेखई॥*

*भावार्थ:-*'हे रानी! किसलिए रूठी हो?' यह कहकर राजा उसे हाथ से स्पर्श करते हैं, तो वह उनके हाथ को (झटककर) हटा देती है और ऐसे देखती है मानो क्रोध में भरी हुई नागिन क्रूर दृष्टि से देख रही हो। दोनों (वरदानों की) वासनाएँ उस नागिन की दो जीभें हैं और दोनों वरदान दाँत हैं, वह काटने के लिए मर्मस्थान देख रही है। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि राजा दशरथ होनहार के वश में होकर इसे (इस प्रकार हाथ झटकने और नागिन की भाँति देखने को) कामदेव की क्रीड़ा ही समझ रहे हैं।

सोरठा :

* बार बार कह राउ सुमुखि सुलोचनि पिकबचनि।
कारन मोहि सुनाउ गजगामिनि निज कोप कर॥25॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा बार-बार कह रहे हैं- हे सुमुखी! हे सुलोचनी! हे कोकिलबयनी! हे गजगामिनी! मुझे अपने क्रोध का कारण तो सुना॥25॥

चौपाई : 

* अनहित तोर प्रिया केइँ कीन्हा। केहि दुइ सिर केहि जमु चह लीन्हा॥
कहु केहि रंकहि करौं नरेसू। कहु केहि नृपहि निकासौं देसू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रिये! किसने तेरा अनिष्ट किया? किसके दो सिर हैं? यमराज किसको लेना (अपने लोक को ले जाना) चाहते हैं? कह, किस कंगाल को राजा कर दूँ या किस राजा को देश से निकाल दूँ?॥1॥

* सकउँ तोर अरि अमरउ मारी। काह कीट बपुरे नर नारी॥
जानसि मोर सुभाउ बरोरू। मनु तव आनन चंद चकोरू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तेरा शत्रु अमर (देवता) भी हो, तो मैं उसे भी मार सकता हूँ। बेचारे कीड़े-मकोड़े सरीखे नर-नारी तो चीज ही क्या हैं। हे सुंदरी! तू तो मेरा स्वभाव जानती ही है कि मेरा मन सदा तेरे मुख रूपी चन्द्रमा का चकोर है॥2॥

* प्रिया प्रान सुत सरबसु मोरें। परिजन प्रजा सकल बस तोरें॥
जौं कछु कहौं कपटु करि तोही। भामिनि राम सपथ सत मोही॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रिये! मेरी प्रजा, कुटम्बी, सर्वस्व (सम्पत्ति), पुत्र, यहाँ तक कि मेरे प्राण भी, ये सब तेरे वश में (अधीन) हैं। यदि मैं तुझसे कुछ कपट करके कहता होऊँ तो हे भामिनी! मुझे सौ बार राम की सौगंध है॥3॥

* बिहसि मागु मनभावति बाता। भूषन सजहि मनोहर गाता॥।
घरी कुघरी समुझि जियँ देखू। बेगि प्रिया परिहरहि कुबेषू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तू हँसकर (प्रसन्नतापूर्वक) अपनी मनचाही बात माँग ले और अपने मनोहर अंगों को आभूषणों से सजा। मौका-बेमौका तो मन में विचार कर देख। हे प्रिये! जल्दी इस बुरे वेष को त्याग दे॥4॥

दोहा :

* यह सुनि मन गुनि सपथ बड़ि बिहसि उठी मतिमंद।
भूषन सजति बिलोकिमृगु मनहुँ किरातिनि फंद॥26॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर और मन में रामजी की बड़ी सौंगंध को विचारकर मंदबुद्धि कैकेयी हँसती हुई उठी और गहने पहनने लगी, मानो कोई भीलनी मृग को देखकर फंदा तैयार कर रही हो!॥26॥

चौपाई : 

* पुनि कह राउ सुहृद जियँ जानी। प्रेम पुलकि मृदु मंजुल बानी॥
भामिनि भयउ तोर मनभावा। घर घर नगर अनंद बधावा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपने जी में कैकेयी को सुहृद् जानकर राजा दशरथजी प्रेम से पुलकित होकर कोमल और सुंदर वाणी से फिर बोले- हे भामिनि! तेरा मनचीता हो गया। नगर में घर-घर आनंद के बधावे बज रहे हैं॥1॥

* रामहि देउँ कालि जुबराजू। सजहि सुलोचनि मंगल साजू॥
दलकि उठेउ सुनि हृदउ कठोरू। जनु छुइ गयउ पाक बरतोरू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं कल ही राम को युवराज पद दे रहा हूँ, इसलिए हे सुनयनी! तू मंगल साज सज। यह सुनते ही उसका कठोर हृदय दलक उठा (फटने लगा)। मानो पका हुआ बालतोड़ (फोड़ा) छू गया हो॥2॥

* ऐसिउ पीर बिहसि तेहिं गोई। चोर नारि जिमि प्रगटि न रोई॥
लखहिं न भूप कपट चतुराई। कोटि कुटिल मनि गुरू पढ़ाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसी भारी पीड़ा को भी उसने हँसकर छिपा लिया, जैसे चोर की स्त्री प्रकट होकर नहीं रोती (जिसमें उसका भेद न खुल जाए)। राजा उसकी कपट-चतुराई को नहीं लख रहे हैं, क्योंकि वह करोड़ों कुटिलों की शिरोमणि गुरु मंथरा की पढ़ाई हुई है॥3॥

* जद्यपि नीति निपुन नरनाहू। नारिचरित जलनिधि अवगाहू॥
कपट सनेहु बढ़ाई बहोरी। बोली बिहसि नयन मुहु मोरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि राजा नीति में निपुण हैं, परन्तु त्रियाचरित्र अथाह समुद्र है। फिर वह कपटयुक्त प्रेम बढ़ाकर (ऊपर से प्रेम दिखाकर) नेत्र और मुँह मोड़कर हँसती हुई बोली-॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

दशरथ-कैकेयी संवाद और दशरथ शोक, सुमन्त्र का महल में जाना और वहाँ से लौटकर श्री रामजी को महल में भेजना -2 

दोहा :

* मागु मागु पै कहहु पिय कबहुँ न देहु न लेहु।
देन कहेहु बरदान दुइ तेउ पावत संदेहु॥27॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रियतम! आप माँग-माँग तो कहा करते हैं, पर देते-लेते कभी कुछ भी नहीं। आपने दो वरदान देने को कहा था, उनके भी मिलने में संदेह है॥27॥

चौपाई :

* जानेउँ मरमु राउ हँसि कहई। तुम्हहि कोहाब परम प्रिय अहई॥
थाती राखि न मागिहु काऊ। बिसरि गयउ मोहि भोर सुभाऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने हँसकर कहा कि अब मैं तुम्हारा मर्म (मतलब) समझा। मान करना तुम्हें परम प्रिय है। तुमने उन वरों को थाती (धरोहर) रखकर फिर कभी माँगा ही नहीं और मेरा भूलने का स्वभाव होने से मुझे भी वह प्रसंग याद नहीं रहा॥1॥

* झूठेहुँ हमहि दोषु जनि देहू। दुइ कै चारि मागि मकु लेहू॥
रघुकुल रीति सदा चलि आई। प्रान जाहुँ परु बचनु न जाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे झूठ-मूठ दोष मत दो। चाहे दो के बदले चार माँग लो। रघुकुल में सदा से यह रीति चली आई है कि प्राण भले ही चले जाएँ, पर वचन नहीं जाता॥2॥

* नहिं असत्य सम पातक पुंजा। गिरि सम होहिं कि कोटिक गुंजा॥
सत्यमूल सब सुकृत सुहाए। बेद पुरान बिदित मनु गाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*असत्य के समान पापों का समूह भी नहीं है। क्या करोड़ों घुँघचियाँ मिलकर भी कहीं पहाड़ के समान हो सकती हैं। 'सत्य' ही समस्त उत्तम सुकृतों (पुण्यों) की जड़ है। यह बात वेद-पुराणों में प्रसिद्ध है और मनुजी ने भी यही कहा है॥3॥

* तेहि पर राम सपथ करि आई। सुकृत सनेह अवधि रघुराई॥
बाद दृढ़ाइ कुमति हँसि बोली। कुमत कुबिहग कुलह जनु खोली॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस पर मेरे द्वारा श्री रामजी की शपथ करने में आ गई (मुँह से निकल पड़ी)। श्री रघुनाथजी मेरे सुकृत (पुण्य) और स्नेह की सीमा हैं। इस प्रकार बात पक्की कराके दुर्बुद्धि कैकेयी हँसकर बोली, मानो उसने कुमत (बुरे विचार) रूपी दुष्ट पक्षी (बाज) (को छोड़ने के लिए उस) की कुलही (आँखों पर की टोपी) खोल दी॥4॥

दोहा :

* भूप मनोरथ सुभग बनु सुख सुबिहंग समाजु।
भिल्लिनि जिमि छाड़न चहति बचनु भयंकरु बाजु॥28॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा का मनोरथ सुंदर वन है, सुख सुंदर पक्षियों का समुदाय है। उस पर भीलनी की तरह कैकेयी अपना वचन रूपी भयंकर बाज छोड़ना चाहती है॥28॥

*मासपारायण, तेरहवाँ विश्राम*

चौपाई :

* सुनहु प्रानप्रिय भावत जी का। देहु एक बर भरतहि टीका॥
मागउँ दूसर बर कर जोरी। पुरवहु नाथ मनोरथ मोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वह बोली-) हे प्राण प्यारे! सुनिए, मेरे मन को भाने वाला एक वर तो दीजिए, भरत को राजतिलक और हे नाथ! दूसरा वर भी मैं हाथ जोड़कर माँगती हूँ, मेरा मनोरथ पूरा कीजिए-॥1॥

* तापस बेष बिसेषि उदासी। चौदह बरिस रामु बनबासी॥
सुनि मृदु बचन भूप हियँ सोकू। ससि कर छुअत बिकल जिमि कोकू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तपस्वियों के वेष में विशेष उदासीन भाव से (राज्य और कुटुम्ब आदि की ओर से भलीभाँति उदासीन होकर विरक्त मुनियों की भाँति) राम चौदह वर्ष तक वन में निवास करें। कैकेयी के कोमल (विनययुक्त) वचन सुनकर राजा के हृदय में ऐसा शोक हुआ जैसे चन्द्रमा की किरणों के स्पर्श से चकवा विकल हो जाता है॥2॥

* गयउ सहमि नहिं कछु कहि आवा। जनु सचान बन झपटेउ लावा॥
बिबरन भयउ निपट नरपालू। दामिनि हनेउ मनहुँ तरु तालू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा सहम गए, उनसे कुछ कहते न बना मानो बाज वन में बटेर पर झपटा हो। राजा का रंग बिलकुल उड़ गया, मानो ताड़ के पेड़ को बिजली ने मारा हो (जैसे ताड़ के पेड़ पर बिजली गिरने से वह झुलसकर बदरंगा हो जाता है, वही हाल राजा का हुआ)॥3॥

* माथें हाथ मूदि दोउ लोचन। तनु धरि सोचु लाग जनु सोचन॥
मोर मनोरथु सुरतरु फूला। फरत करिनि जिमि हतेउ समूला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माथे पर हाथ रखकर, दोनों नेत्र बंद करके राजा ऐसे सोच करने लगे, मानो साक्षात् सोच ही शरीर धारण कर सोच कर रहा हो। (वे सोचते हैं- हाय!) मेरा मनोरथ रूपी कल्पवृक्ष फूल चुका था, परन्तु फलते समय कैकेयी ने हथिनी की तरह उसे जड़ समेत उखाड़कर नष्ट कर डाला॥4॥

* अवध उजारि कीन्हि कैकेईं। दीन्हिसि अचल बिपति कै नेईं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी ने अयोध्या को उजाड़ कर दिया और विपत्ति की अचल (सुदृढ़) नींव डाल दी॥5॥

दोहा :

* कवनें अवसर का भयउ गयउँ नारि बिस्वास।
जोग सिद्धि फल समय जिमि जतिहि अबिद्या नास॥29॥
*
भावार्थ:-*किस अवसर पर क्या हो गया! स्त्री का विश्वास करके मैं वैसे ही मारा गया, जैसे योग की सिद्धि रूपी फल मिलने के समय योगी को अविद्या नष्ट कर देती है॥29॥

चौपाई :

* एहि बिधि राउ मनहिं मन झाँखा। देखि कुभाँति कुमति मन माखा॥
भरतु कि राउर पूत न होंही। आनेहु मोल बेसाहि कि मोही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार राजा मन ही मन झींख रहे हैं। राजा का ऐसा बुरा हाल देखकर दुर्बुद्धि कैकेयी मन में बुरी तरह से क्रोधित हुई। (और बोली-) क्या भरत आपके पुत्र नहीं हैं? क्या मुझे आप दाम देकर खरीद लाए हैं? (क्या मैं आपकी विवाहिता पत्नी नहीं हूँ?)॥1॥

* जो सुनि सरु अस लाग तुम्हारें। काहे न बोलहु बचनु सँभारें॥
देहु उतरु अनु करहु कि नाहीं। सत्यसंध तुम्ह रघुकुल माहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मेरा वचन सुनते ही आपको बाण सा लगा तो आप सोच-समझकर बात क्यों नहीं कहते? उत्तर दीजिए- हाँ कीजिए, नहीं तो नाहीं कर दीजिए। आप रघुवंश में सत्य प्रतिज्ञा वाले (प्रसिद्ध) हैं!॥2॥

* देन कहेहु अब जनि बरु देहू। तजहु सत्य जग अपजसु लेहू॥
सत्य सराहि कहेहु बरु देना। जानेहु लेइहि मागि चबेना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपने ही वर देने को कहा था, अब भले ही न दीजिए। सत्य को छोड़ दीजिए और जगत में अपयश लीजिए। सत्य की बड़ी सराहना करके वर देने को कहा था। समझा था कि यह चबेना ही माँग लेगी!॥3॥

* सिबि दधीचि बलि जो कछु भाषा। तनु धनु तजेउ बचन पनु राखा॥
अति कटु बचन कहति कैकेई। मानहुँ लोन जरे पर देई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा शिबि, दधीचि और बलि ने जो कुछ कहा, शरीर और धन त्यागकर भी उन्होंने अपने वचन की प्रतिज्ञा को निबाहा। कैकेयी बहुत ही कड़ुवे वचन कह रही है, मानो जले पर नमक छिड़क रही हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* धरम धुरंधर धीर धरि नयन उघारे रायँ।
सिरु धुनि लीन्हि उसास असि मारेसि मोहि कुठायँ॥30॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धर्म की धुरी को धारण करने वाले राजा दशरथ ने धीरज धरकर नेत्र खोले और सिर धुनकर तथा लंबी साँस लेकर इस प्रकार कहा कि इसने मुझे बड़े कुठौर मारा (ऐसी कठिन परिस्थिति उत्पन्न कर दी, जिससे बच निकलना कठिन हो गया)॥30॥

चौपाई :

* आगें दीखि जरत सिर भारी। मनहुँ रोष तरवारि उघारी॥
मूठि कुबुद्धि धार निठुराई। धरी कूबरीं सान बनाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रचंड क्रोध से जलती हुई कैकेयी सामने इस प्रकार दिखाई पड़ी, मानो क्रोध रूपी तलवार नंगी (म्यान से बाहर) खड़ी हो। कुबुद्धि उस तलवार की मूठ है, निष्ठुरता धार है और वह कुबरी (मंथरा) रूपी सान पर धरकर तेज की हुई है॥1॥

* लखी महीप कराल कठोरा। सत्य कि जीवनु लेइहि मोरा॥
बोले राउ कठिन करि छाती। बानी सबिनय तासु सोहाती॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने देखा कि यह (तलवार) बड़ी ही भयानक और कठोर है (और सोचा-) क्या सत्य ही यह मेरा जीवन लेगी? राजा अपनी छाती कड़ी करके, बहुत ही नम्रता के साथ उसे (कैकेयी को) प्रिय लगने वाली वाणी बोले-॥2॥

* प्रिया बचन कस कहसि कुभाँती। भीर प्रतीति प्रीति करि हाँती॥
मोरें भरतु रामु दुइ आँखी। सत्य कहउँ करि संकरु साखी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रिये! हे भीरु! विश्वास और प्रेम को नष्ट करके ऐसे बुरी तरह के वचन कैसे कह रही हो। मेरे तो भरत और रामचन्द्र दो आँखें (अर्थात एक से) हैं, यह मैं शंकरजी की साक्षी देकर सत्य कहता हूँ॥3॥

* अवसि दूतु मैं पठइब प्राता। ऐहहिं बेगि सुनत दोउ भ्राता॥
सुदिन सोधि सबु साजु सजाई। देउँ भरत कहुँ राजु बजाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं अवश्य सबेरे ही दूत भेजूँगा। दोनों भाई (भरत-शत्रुघ्न) सुनते ही तुरंत आ जाएँगे। अच्छा दिन (शुभ मुहूर्त) शोधवाकर, सब तैयारी करके डंका बजाकर मैं भरत को राज्य दे दूँगा॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

दशरथ-कैकेयी संवाद और दशरथ शोक, सुमन्त्र का महल में जाना और वहाँ से लौटकर श्री रामजी को महल में भेजना -3

दोहा :

* लोभु न रामहि राजु कर बहुत भरत पर प्रीति।
मैं बड़ छोट बिचारि जियँ करत रहेउँ नृपनीति॥31॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम को राज्य का लोभ नहीं है और भरत पर उनका बड़ा ही प्रेम है। मैं ही अपने मन में बड़े-छोटे का विचार करके राजनीति का पालन कर रहा था (बड़े को राजतिलक देने जा रहा था)॥31॥

चौपाई : 

* राम सपथ सत कहउँ सुभाऊ। राममातु कछु कहेउ न काऊ॥
मैं सबु कीन्ह तोहि बिनु पूँछें। तेहि तें परेउ मनोरथु छूछें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम की सौ बार सौगंध खाकर मैं स्वभाव से ही कहता हूँ कि राम की माता (कौसल्या) ने (इस विषय में) मुझसे कभी कुछ नहीं कहा। अवश्य ही मैंने तुमसे बिना पूछे यह सब किया। इसी से मेरा मनोरथ खाली गया॥1॥

* रिस परिहरु अब मंगल साजू। कछु दिन गएँ भरत जुबराजू॥
एकहि बात मोहि दुखु लागा। बर दूसर असमंजस मागा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब क्रोध छोड़ दे और मंगल साज सज। कुछ ही दिनों बाद भरत युवराज हो जाएँगे। एक ही बात का मुझे दुःख लगा कि तूने दूसरा वरदान बड़ी अड़चन का माँगा॥2॥

* अजहूँ हृदय जरत तेहि आँचा। रिस परिहास कि साँचेहुँ साँचा॥
कहु तजि रोषु राम अपराधू। सबु कोउ कहइ रामु सुठि साधू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसकी आँच से अब भी मेरा हृदय जल रहा है। यह दिल्लगी में, क्रोध में अथवा सचमुच ही (वास्तव में) सच्चा है? क्रोध को त्यागकर राम का अपराध तो बता। सब कोई तो कहते हैं कि राम बड़े ही साधु हैं॥3॥

* तुहूँ सराहसि करसि सनेहू। अब सुनि मोहि भयउ संदेहू॥
जासु सुभाउ अरिहि अनूकूला। सो किमि करिहि मातु प्रतिकूला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तू स्वयं भी राम की सराहना करती और उन पर स्नेह किया करती थी। अब यह सुनकर मुझे संदेह हो गया है (कि तुम्हारी प्रशंसा और स्नेह कहीं झूठे तो न थे?) जिसका स्वभाव शत्रु को भी अनूकल है, वह माता के प्रतिकूल आचरण क्यों कर करेगा?॥4॥

दोहा :

* प्रिया हास रिस परिहरहि मागु बिचारि बिबेकु।
जेहिं देखौं अब नयन भरि भरत राज अभिषेकु॥32॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रिये! हँसी और क्रोध छोड़ दे और विवेक (उचित-अनुचित) विचारकर वर माँग, जिससे अब मैं नेत्र भरकर भरत का राज्याभिषेक देख सकूँ॥32॥

चौपाई :

* जिऐ मीन बरु बारि बिहीना। मनि बिनु फनिकु जिऐ दुख दीना॥
कहउँ सुभाउ न छलु मन माहीं। जीवनु मोर राम बिनु नाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मछली चाहे बिना पानी के जीती रहे और साँप भी चाहे बिना मणि के दीन-दुःखी होकर जीता रहे, परन्तु मैं स्वभाव से ही कहता हूँ, मन में (जरा भी) छल रखकर नहीं कि मेरा जीवन राम के बिना नहीं है॥1॥

* समुझि देखु जियँ प्रिया प्रबीना। जीवनु राम दरस आधीना॥
सुनि मृदु बचन कुमति अति जरई। मनहुँ अनल आहुति घृत परई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे चतुर प्रिये! जी में समझ देख, मेरा जीवन श्री राम के दर्शन के अधीन है। राजा के कोमल वचन सुनकर दुर्बुद्धि कैकेयी अत्यन्त जल रही है। मानो अग्नि में घी की आहुतियाँ पड़ रही हैं॥2॥

* कहइ करहु किन कोटि उपाया। इहाँ न लागिहि राउरि माया॥
देहु कि लेहु अजसु करि नाहीं। मोहि न बहुत प्रपंच सोहाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(कैकेयी कहती है-) आप करोड़ों उपाय क्यों न करें, यहाँ आपकी माया (चालबाजी) नहीं लगेगी। या तो मैंने जो माँगा है सो दीजिए, नहीं तो 'नाहीं' करके अपयश लीजिए। मुझे बहुत प्रपंच (बखेड़े) नहीं सुहाते॥3॥

* रामु साधु तुम्ह साधु सयाने। राममातु भलि सब पहिचाने॥
जस कौसिलाँ मोर भल ताका। तस फलु उन्हहि देउँ करि साका॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम साधु हैं, आप सयाने साधु हैं और राम की माता भी भली है, मैंने सबको पहचान लिया है। कौसल्या ने मेरा जैसा भला चाहा है, मैं भी साका करके (याद रखने योग्य) उन्हें वैसा ही फल दूँगी॥4॥

दोहा : 

* होत प्रात मुनिबेष धरि जौं न रामु बन जाहिं।
मोर मरनु राउर अजस नृप समुझिअ मन माहिं॥33॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(सबेरा होते ही मुनि का वेष धारण कर यदि राम वन को नहीं जाते, तो हे राजन्! मन में (निश्चय) समझ लीजिए कि मेरा मरना होगा और आपका अपयश!॥33॥

चौपाई : 

* अस कहि कुटिल भई उठि ठाढ़ी। मानहुँ रोष तरंगिनि बाढ़ी॥
पाप पहार प्रगट भइ सोई। भरी क्रोध जल जाइ न जोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर कुटिल कैकेयी उठ खड़ी हुई, मानो क्रोध की नदी उमड़ी हो। वह नदी पाप रूपी पहाड़ से प्रकट हुई है और क्रोध रूपी जल से भरी है, (ऐसी भयानक है कि) देखी नहीं जाती!॥1॥

* दोउ बर कूल कठिन हठ धारा। भवँर कूबरी बचन प्रचारा॥
ढाहत भूपरूप तरु मूला। चली बिपति बारिधि अनूकूला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों वरदान उस नदी के दो किनारे हैं, कैकेयी का कठिन हठ ही उसकी (तीव्र) धारा है और कुबरी (मंथरा) के वचनों की प्रेरणा ही भँवर है। (वह क्रोध रूपी नदी) राजा दशरथ रूपी वृक्ष को जड़-मूल से ढहाती हुई विपत्ति रूपी समुद्र की ओर (सीधी) चली है॥2॥

* लखी नरेस बात फुरि साँची। तिय मिस मीचु सीस पर नाची॥
गहि पद बिनय कीन्ह बैठारी। जनि दिनकर कुल होसि कुठारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने समझ लिया कि बात सचमुच (वास्तव में) सच्ची है, स्त्री के बहाने मेरी मृत्यु ही सिर पर नाच रही है। (तदनन्तर राजा ने कैकेयी के) चरण पकड़कर उसे बिठाकर विनती की कि तू सूर्यकुल (रूपी वृक्ष) के लिए कुल्हाड़ी मत बन॥3॥

* मागु माथ अबहीं देउँ तोही। राम बिरहँ जनि मारसि मोही॥
राखु राम कहुँ जेहि तेहि भाँती। नाहिं त जरिहि जनम भरि छाती॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तू मेरा मस्तक माँग ले, मैं तुझे अभी दे दूँ। पर राम के विरह में मुझे मत मार। जिस किसी प्रकार से हो तू राम को रख ले। नहीं तो जन्मभर तेरी छाती जलेगी॥4॥

दोहा :

* देखी ब्याधि असाध नृपु परेउ धरनि धुनि माथ।
कहत परम आरत बचन राम राम रघुनाथ॥34॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने देखा कि रोग असाध्य है, तब वे अत्यन्त आर्तवाणी से 'हा राम! हा राम! हा रघुनाथ!' कहते हुए सिर पीटकर जमीन पर गिर पड़े॥34॥

चौपाई : 

* ब्याकुल राउ सिथिल सब गाता। करिनि कलपतरु मनहुँ निपाता॥
कंठु सूख मुख आव न बानी। जनु पाठीनु दीन बिनु पानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा व्याकुल हो गए, उनका सारा शरीर शिथिल पड़ गया, मानो हथिनी ने कल्पवृक्ष को उखाड़ फेंका हो। कंठ सूख गया, मुख से बात नहीं निकलती, मानो पानी के बिना पहिना नामक मछली तड़प रही हो॥1॥

* पुनि कह कटु कठोर कैकेई। मनहुँ घाय महुँ माहुर देई॥
जौं अंतहुँ अस करतबु रहेऊ। मागु मागु तुम्ह केहिं बल कहेऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी फिर कड़वे और कठोर वचन बोली, मानो घाव में जहर भर रही हो। (कहती है-) जो अंत में ऐसा ही करना था, तो आपने 'माँग, माँग' किस बल पर कहा था?॥2॥

* दुइ कि होइ एक समय भुआला। हँसब ठठाइ फुलाउब गाला॥
दानि कहाउब अरु कृपनाई। होइ कि खेम कुसल रौताई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजा! ठहाका मारकर हँसना और गाल फुलाना- क्या ये दोनों एक साथ हो सकते हैं? दानी भी कहाना और कंजूसी भी करना। क्या रजपूती में क्षेम-कुशल भी रह सकती है?(लड़ाई में बहादुरी भी दिखावें और कहीं चोट भी न लगे!)॥3॥

* छाड़हु बचनु कि धीरजु धरहू। जनि अबला जिमि करुना करहू॥
तनु तिय तनय धामु धनु धरनी। सत्यसंध कहुँ तृन सम बरनी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*या तो वचन (प्रतिज्ञा) ही छोड़ दीजिए या धैर्य धारण कीजिए। यों असहाय स्त्री की भाँति रोइए-पीटिए नहीं। सत्यव्रती के लिए तो शरीर, स्त्री, पुत्र, घर, धन और पृथ्वी- सब तिनके के बराबर कहे गए हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

दशरथ-कैकेयी संवाद और दशरथ शोक, सुमन्त्र का महल में जाना और वहाँ से लौटकर श्री रामजी को महल में भेजना -4

दोहा : 

* मरम बचन सुनि राउ कह कहु कछु दोषु न तोर।
लागेउ तोहि पिसाच जिमि कालु कहावत मोर॥35॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी के मर्मभेदी वचन सुनकर राजा ने कहा कि तू जो चाहे कह, तेरा कुछ भी दोष नहीं है। मेरा काल तुझे मानो पिशाच होकर लग गया है, वही तुझसे यह सब कहला रहा है॥35॥

चौपाई :  

* चहत न भरत भूपतहि भोरें। बिधि बस कुमति बसी जिय तोरें॥
सो सबु मोर पाप परिनामू। भयउ कुठाहर जेहिं बिधि बामू॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरत तो भूलकर भी राजपद नहीं चाहते। होनहारवश तेरे ही जी में कुमति आ बसी। यह सब मेरे पापों का परिणाम है, जिससे कुसमय (बेमौके) में विधाता विपरीत हो गया॥1॥

* सुबस बसिहि फिरि अवध सुहाई। सब गुन धाम राम प्रभुताई॥
करिहहिं भाइ सकल सेवकाई। होइहि तिहुँ पुर राम बड़ाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(तेरी उजाड़ी हुई) यह सुंदर अयोध्या फिर भलीभाँति बसेगी और समस्त गुणों के धाम श्री राम की प्रभुता भी होगी। सब भाई उनकी सेवा करेंगे और तीनों लोकों में श्री राम की बड़ाई होगी॥2॥

* तोर कलंकु मोर पछिताऊ। मुएहुँ न मिटिहि न जाइहि काऊ॥
अब तोहि नीक लाग करु सोई। लोचन ओट बैठु मुहु गोई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*केवल तेरा कलंक और मेरा पछतावा मरने पर भी नहीं मिटेगा, यह किसी तरह नहीं जाएगा। अब तुझे जो अच्छा लगे वही कर। मुँह छिपाकर मेरी आँखों की ओट जा बैठ (अर्थात मेरे सामने से हट जा, मुझे मुँह न दिखा)॥3॥

* जब लगि जिऔं कहउँ कर जोरी। तब लगि जनि कछु कहसि बहोरी॥
फिरि पछितैहसि अंत अभागी। मारसि गाइ नहारू लागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं हाथ जोड़कर कहता हूँ कि जब तक मैं जीता रहूँ, तब तक फिर कुछ न कहना (अर्थात मुझसे न बोलना)। अरी अभागिनी! फिर तू अन्त में पछताएगी जो तू नहारू (ताँत) के लिए गाय को मार रही है॥4॥

दोहा :

* परेउ राउ कहि कोटि बिधि काहे करसि निदानु।
कपट सयानि न कहति कछु जागति मनहुँ मसानु॥36॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा करोड़ों प्रकार से (बहुत तरह से) समझाकर (और यह कहकर) कि तू क्यों सर्वनाश कर रही है, पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़े। पर कपट करने में चतुर कैकेयी कुछ बोलती नहीं, मानो (मौन होकर) मसान जगा रही हो (श्मशान में बैठकर प्रेतमंत्र सिद्ध कर रही हो)॥36॥

चौपाई : 

* राम राम रट बिकल भुआलू। जनु बिनु पंख बिहंग बेहालू॥
हृदयँ मनाव भोरु जनि होई। रामहि जाइ कहै जनि कोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा 'राम-राम' रट रहे हैं और ऐसे व्याकुल हैं, जैसे कोई पक्षी पंख के बिना बेहाल हो। वे अपने हृदय में मनाते हैं कि सबेरा न हो और कोई जाकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी से यह बात न कहे॥1॥

* उदउ करहु जनि रबि रघुकुल गुर। अवध बिलोकि सूल होइहि उर॥
भूप प्रीति कैकइ कठिनाई। उभय अवधि बिधि रची बनाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुकुल के गुरु (बड़ेरे, मूलपुरुष) सूर्य भगवान्! आप अपना उदय न करें। अयोध्या को (बेहाल) देखकर आपके हृदय में बड़ी पीड़ा होगी। राजा की प्रीति और कैकेयी की निष्ठुरता दोनों को ब्रह्मा ने सीमा तक रचकर बनाया है (अर्थात राजा प्रेम की सीमा है और कैकेयी निष्ठुरता की)॥2॥

* बिलपत नृपहि भयउ भिनुसारा। बीना बेनु संख धुनि द्वारा॥
पढ़हिं भाट गुन गावहिं गायक। सुनत नृपहि जनु लागहिं सायक॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विलाप करते-करते ही राजा को सबेरा हो गया! राज द्वार पर वीणा, बाँसुरी और शंख की ध्वनि होने लगी। भाट लोग विरुदावली पढ़ रहे हैं और गवैये गुणों का गान कर रहे हैं। सुनने पर राजा को वे बाण जैसे लगते हैं॥3॥

* मंगल सकल सोहाहिं न कैसें। सहगामिनिहि बिभूषन जैसें॥
तेहि निसि नीद परी नहिं काहू। राम दरस लालसा उछाहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा को ये सब मंगल साज कैसे नहीं सुहा रहे हैं, जैसे पति के साथ सती होने वाली स्त्री को आभूषण! श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन की लालसा और उत्साह के कारण उस रात्रि में किसी को भी नींद नहीं आई॥4॥

दोहा : 

* द्वार भीर सेवक सचिव कहहिं उदित रबि देखि।
जागेउ अजहुँ न अवधपति कारनु कवनु बिसेषि॥37॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजद्वार पर मंत्रियों और सेवकों की भीड़ लगी है। वे सब सूर्य को उदय हुआ देखकर कहते हैं कि ऐसा कौन सा विशेष कारण है कि अवधपति दशरथजी अभी तक नहीं जागे?॥37॥

चौपाई :  

* पछिले पहर भूपु नित जागा। आजु हमहि बड़ अचरजु लागा॥
जाहु सुमंत्र जगावहु जाई। कीजिअ काजु रजायसु पाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा नित्य ही रात के पिछले पहर जाग जाया करते हैं, किन्तु आज हमें बड़ा आश्चर्य हो रहा है। हे सुमंत्र! जाओ, जाकर राजा को जगाओ। उनकी आज्ञा पाकर हम सब काम करें॥1॥

* गए सुमंत्रु तब राउर माहीं। देखि भयावन जात डेराहीं॥
धाइ खाई जनु जाइ न हेरा। मानहुँ बिपति बिषाद बसेरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब सुमंत्र रावले (राजमहल) में गए, पर महल को भयानक देखकर वे जाते हुए डर रहे हैं। (ऐसा लगता है) मानो दौड़कर काट खाएगा, उसकी ओर देखा भी नहीं जाता। मानो विपत्ति और विषाद ने वहाँ डेरा डाल रखा हो॥2॥

* पूछें कोउ न ऊतरु देई। गए जेहिं भवन भूप कैकेई॥
कहि जयजीव बैठ सिरु नाई। देखि भूप गति गयउ सुखाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पूछने पर कोई जवाब नहीं देता। वे उस महल में गए, जहाँ राजा और कैकेयी थे 'जय जीव' कहकर सिर नवाकर (वंदना करके) बैठे और राजा की दशा देखकर तो वे सूख ही गए॥3॥

* सोच बिकल बिबरन महि परेऊ। मानहु कमल मूलु परिहरेऊ॥
      सचिउ सभीत सकइ नहिं पूँछी। बोली असुभ भरी सुभ छूँछी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(देखा कि-) राजा सोच से व्याकुल हैं, चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया है। जमीन पर ऐसे पड़े हैं, मानो कमल जड़ छोड़कर (जड़ से उखड़कर) (मुर्झाया) पड़ा हो। मंत्री मारे डर के कुछ पूछ नहीं सकते। तब अशुभ से भरी हुई और शुभ से विहीन कैकेयी बोली-॥4॥

दोहा :

* परी न राजहि नीद निसि हेतु जान जगदीसु।
रामु रामु रटि भोरु किय कहइ ना मरमु महीसु॥38॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा को रातभर नींद नहीं आई, इसका कारण जगदीश्वर ही जानें। इन्होंने 'राम राम' रटकर सबेरा कर दिया, परन्तु इसका भेद राजा कुछ भी नहीं बतलाते॥38॥

चौपाई : 

* आनहु रामहि बेगि बोलाई। समाचार तब पूँछेहु आई॥
चलेउ सुमंत्रु राय रुख जानी। लखी कुचालि कीन्हि कछु रानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम जल्दी राम को बुला लाओ। तब आकर समाचार पूछना। राजा का रुख जानकर सुमंत्रजी चले, समझ गए कि रानी ने कुछ कुचाल की है॥1॥

* सोच बिकल मग परइ न पाऊ। रामहि बोलि कहिहि का राऊ॥
उर धरि धीरजु गयउ दुआरें। पूँछहिं सकल देखि मनु मारें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमंत्र सोच से व्याकुल हैं, रास्ते पर पैर नहीं पड़ता (आगे बढ़ा नहीं जाता), (सोचते हैं-) रामजी को बुलाकर राजा क्या कहेंगे? किसी तरह हृदय में धीरज धरकर वे द्वार पर गए। सब लोग उनको मन मारे (उदास) देखकर पूछने लगे॥2॥

* समाधानु करि सो सबही का। गयउ जहाँ दिनकर कुल टीका॥
राम सुमंत्रहि आवत देखा। आदरु कीन्ह पिता सम लेखा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोगों का समाधान करके (किसी तरह समझा-बुझाकर) सुमंत्र वहाँ गए, जहाँ सूर्यकुल के तिलक श्री रामचन्द्रजी थे। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सुमंत्र को आते देखा तो पिता के समान समझकर उनका आदर किया॥3॥

* निरखि बदनु कहि भूप रजाई। रघुकुलदीपहि चलेउ लेवाई॥
रामु कुभाँति सचिव सँग जाहीं। देखि लोग जहँ तहँ बिलखाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के मुख को देखकर और राजा की आज्ञा सुनाकर वे रघुकुल के दीपक श्री रामचन्द्रजी को (अपने साथ) लिवा चले। श्री रामचन्द्रजी मंत्री के साथ बुरी तरह से (बिना किसी लवाजमे के) जा रहे हैं, यह देखकर लोग जहाँ-तहाँ विषाद कर रहे हैं॥4॥

दोहा : 

* जाइ दीख रघुबंसमनि नरपति निपट कुसाजु।
सहमि परेउ लखि सिंघिनिहि मनहुँ बृद्ध गजराजु॥39॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रघुवंशमणि श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने जाकर देखा कि राजा अत्यन्त ही बुरी हालत में पड़े हैं, मानो सिंहनी को देखकर कोई बूढ़ा गजराज सहमकर गिर पड़ा हो॥39॥

चौपाई :  

* सूखहिं अधर जरइ सबु अंगू। मनहुँ दीन मनिहीन भुअंगू॥
सरुष समीप दीखि कैकेई। मानहुँ मीचु घरीं गनि लेई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा के होठ सूख रहे हैं और सारा शरीर जल रहा है, मानो मणि के बिना साँप दुःखी हो रहा हो। पास ही क्रोध से भरी कैकेयी को देखा, मानो (साक्षात) मृत्यु ही बैठी (राजा के जीवन की अंतिम) घड़ियाँ गिन रही हो॥1॥

----------


## calvitf

> जय सीता राम!!!!!!!!


सीता राम .......................... बंधु

----------


## SUNIL1107

........................:bell:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*बोलो..... सियापति रामचंद्र जी की जय ........
*
*सीता मईया की जय ....................
*
*          लक्ष्मण यति की जय ...................
*
*पवनसुत हनुमान जी की जय .........*

----------


## calvitf

> *बोलो..... सियापति रामचंद्र जी की जय ........
> *


सुनील जी को फोटो के लिए धन्यवाद .........................

सियापति रामचन्द्र की जय ..........................

----------


## ashok-

सचमुच आप कर्मठ सदस्य है |रामायण  की  दोहे एवं  चोपाईयो को भावार्थ सहित प्रस्तुत करना कम मेहनत का काम नही | आपके इस अथक परिश्रम को मै अभिनंदन करता हूँ |   धन्यवाद |

----------


## SUNIL1107

हे राघव जिस प्रकार लोभी व्यक्ति को पैसा प्रिय होता है और कामी व्यक्ति को नारी प्यारी लगती है, बस मेरे राघव इसी तरह की प्रीत तुमसे हमारी हो जाये नाथ बस इतनी सी कृपा कर दीजिये !

----------


## calvitf

> सचमुच आप कर्मठ सदस्य है |रामायण  की  दोहे एवं  चोपाईयो को भावार्थ सहित प्रस्तुत करना कम मेहनत का काम नही | आपके इस अथक परिश्रम को मै अभिनंदन करता हूँ |   धन्यवाद |


साधुवाद आपके विचारो को ...............................
बस आपके प्रोत्साहन की आकांछा हमेशा रहेगी 
धन्यवाद ...............................................

----------


## calvitf

> हे राघव जिस प्रकार लोभी व्यक्ति को पैसा प्रिय होता है और कामी व्यक्ति को नारी प्यारी लगती है, बस मेरे राघव इसी तरह की प्रीत तुमसे हमारी हो जाये नाथ बस इतनी सी कृपा कर दीजिये !


मित्र जरूर होगी ........................ 
बस इसी तरह दरबार मे उपस्थिति दर्ज कराते रहिए मित्र .................

----------


## abcl42

बहुत धन्यवाद ,

----------


## calvitf

##############  श्री राम-कैकेयी संवाद   ################## 

* करुनामय मृदु राम सुभाऊ। प्रथम दीख दुखु सुना न काऊ॥
तदपि धीर धरि समउ बिचारी। पूँछी मधुर बचन महतारी॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का स्वभाव कोमल और करुणामय है। उन्होंने (अपने जीवन में) पहली बार यह दुःख देखा, इससे पहले कभी उन्होंने दुःख सुना भी न था। तो भी समय का विचार करके हृदय में धीरज धरकर उन्होंने मीठे वचनों से माता कैकेयी से पूछा-॥2॥

* मोहि कहु मातु तात दुख कारन। करिअ जतन जेहिं होइ निवारन॥
सुनहु राम सबु कारनु एहू। राजहि तुम्ह पर बहुत सनेहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे माता! मुझे पिताजी के दुःख का कारण कहो, ताकि उसका निवारण हो (दुःख दूर हो) वह यत्न किया जाए। (कैकेयी ने कहा-) हे राम! सुनो, सारा कारण यही है कि राजा का तुम पर बहुत स्नेह है॥3॥

* देन कहेन्हि मोहि दुइ बरदाना। मागेउँ जो कछु मोहि सोहाना॥
सो सुनि भयउ भूप उर सोचू। छाड़ि न सकहिं तुम्हार सँकोचू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इन्होंने मुझे दो वरदान देने को कहा था। मुझे जो कुछ अच्छा लगा, वही मैंने माँगा। उसे सुनकर राजा के हृदय में सोच हो गया, क्योंकि ये तुम्हारा संकोच नहीं छोड़ सकते॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुत सनेहु इत बचनु उत संकट परेउ नरेसु।
सकहु त आयसु धरहु सिर मेटहु कठिन कलेसु॥40॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इधर तो पुत्र का स्नेह है और उधर वचन (प्रतिज्ञा), राजा इसी धर्मसंकट में पड़ गए हैं। यदि तुम कर सकते हो, तो राजा की आज्ञा शिरोधार्य करो और इनके कठिन क्लेश को मिटाओ॥40॥

चौपाई :

* निधरक बैठि कहइ कटु बानी। सुनत कठिनता अति अकुलानी॥
जीभ कमान बचन सर नाना। मनहुँ महिप मृदु लच्छ समाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी बेधड़क बैठी ऐसी कड़वी वाणी कह रही है, जिसे सुनकर स्वयं कठोरता भी अत्यन्त व्याकुल हो उठी। जीभ धनुष है, वचन बहुत से तीर हैं और मानो राजा ही कोमल निशाने के समान हैं॥1॥

* जनु कठोरपनु धरें सरीरू। सिखइ धनुषबिद्या बर बीरू॥
सबु प्रसंगु रघुपतिहि सुनाई। बैठि मनहुँ तनु धरि निठुराई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(इस सारे साज-समान के साथ) मानो स्वयं कठोरपन श्रेष्ठ वीर का शरीर धारण करके धनुष विद्या सीख रहा है। श्री रघुनाथजी को सब हाल सुनाकर वह ऐसे बैठी है, मानो निष्ठुरता ही शरीर धारण किए हुए हो॥2॥

* मन मुसुकाइ भानुकुल भानू। रामु सहज आनंद निधानू॥
बोले बचन बिगत सब दूषन। मृदु मंजुल जनु बाग बिभूषन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सूर्यकुल के सूर्य, स्वाभाविक ही आनंदनिधान श्री रामचन्द्रजी मन में मुस्कुराकर सब दूषणों से रहित ऐसे कोमल और सुंदर वचन बोले जो मानो वाणी के भूषण ही थे-॥3॥

* सुनु जननी सोइ सुतु बड़भागी। जो पितु मातु बचन अनुरागी॥
तनय मातु पितु तोषनिहारा। दुर्लभ जननि सकल संसारा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे माता! सुनो, वही पुत्र बड़भागी है, जो पिता-माता के वचनों का अनुरागी (पालन करने वाला) है। (आज्ञा पालन द्वारा) माता-पिता को संतुष्ट करने वाला पुत्र, हे जननी! सारे संसार में दुर्लभ है॥4॥

दोहा :

* मुनिगन मिलनु बिसेषि बन सबहि भाँति हित मोर।
तेहि महँ पितु आयसु बहुरि संमत जननी तोर॥41॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वन में विशेष रूप से मुनियों का मिलाप होगा, जिसमें मेरा सभी प्रकार से कल्याण है। उसमें भी, फिर पिताजी की आज्ञा और हे जननी! तुम्हारी सम्मति है,॥41॥

चौपाई :

* भरतु प्रानप्रिय पावहिं राजू। बिधि सब बिधि मोहि सनमुख आजू॥
जौं न जाउँ बन ऐसेहु काजा। प्रथम गनिअ मोहि मूढ़ समाजा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और प्राण प्रिय भरत राज्य पावेंगे। (इन सभी बातों को देखकर यह प्रतीत होता है कि) आज विधाता सब प्रकार से मुझे सम्मुख हैं (मेरे अनुकूल हैं)। यदि ऐसे काम के लिए भी मैं वन को न जाऊँ तो मूर्खों के समाज में सबसे पहले मेरी गिनती करनी चाहिए॥1॥

* सेवहिं अरँडु कलपतरु त्यागी। परिहरि अमृत लेहिं बिषु मागी॥
तेउ न पाइ अस समउ चुकाहीं। देखु बिचारि मातु मन माहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो कल्पवृक्ष को छोड़कर रेंड की सेवा करते हैं और अमृत त्याग कर विष माँग लेते हैं, हे माता! तुम मन में विचार कर देखो, वे (महामूर्ख) भी ऐसा मौका पाकर कभी न चूकेंगे॥2॥

* अंब एक दुखु मोहि बिसेषी। निपट बिकल नरनायकु देखी॥
थोरिहिं बात पितहि दुख भारी। होति प्रतीति न मोहि महतारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे माता! मुझे एक ही दुःख विशेष रूप से हो रहा है, वह महाराज को अत्यन्त व्याकुल देखकर। इस थोड़ी सी बात के लिए ही पिताजी को इतना भारी दुःख हो, हे माता! मुझे इस बात पर विश्वास नहीं होता॥3॥

* राउ धीर गुन उदधि अगाधू। भा मोहि तें कछु बड़ अपराधू॥
जातें मोहि न कहत कछु राऊ। मोरि सपथ तोहि कहु सतिभाऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्योंकि महाराज तो बड़े ही धीर और गुणों के अथाह समुद्र हैं। अवश्य ही मुझसे कोई बड़ा अपराध हो गया है, जिसके कारण महाराज मुझसे कुछ नहीं कहते। तुम्हें मेरी सौगंध है, माता! तुम सच-सच कहो॥4॥

दोहा :

* सहज सकल रघुबर बचन कुमति कुटिल करि जान।
चलइ जोंक जल बक्रगति जद्यपि सलिलु समान॥42॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रघुकुल में श्रेष्ठ श्री रामचन्द्रजी के स्वभाव से ही सीधे वचनों को दुर्बुद्धि कैकेयी टेढ़ा ही करके जान रही है, जैसे यद्यपि जल समान ही होता है, परन्तु जोंक उसमें टेढ़ी चाल से ही चलती है॥42॥

चौपाई :

* रहसी रानि राम रुख पाई। बोली कपट सनेहु जनाई॥
सपथ तुम्हार भरत कै आना। हेतु न दूसर मैं कछु जाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रानी कैकेयी श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रुख पाकर हर्षित हो गई और कपटपूर्ण स्नेह दिखाकर बोली- तुम्हारी शपथ और भरत की सौगंध है, मुझे राजा के दुःख का दूसरा कुछ भी कारण विदित नहीं है॥1॥

* तुम्ह अपराध जोगु नहिं ताता। जननी जनक बंधु सुखदाता॥
राम सत्य सबु जो कछु कहहू। तुम्ह पितु मातु बचन रत अहहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! तुम अपराध के योग्य नहीं हो (तुमसे माता-पिता का अपराध बन पड़े यह संभव नहीं)। तुम तो माता-पिता और भाइयों को सुख देने वाले हो। हे राम! तुम जो कुछ कह रहे हो, सब सत्य है। तुम पिता-माता के वचनों (के पालन) में तत्पर हो॥2॥

*पितहि बुझाइ कहहु बलि सोई। चौथेंपन जेहिं अजसु न होई॥
तुम्ह सम सुअन सुकृत जेहिं दीन्हे। उचित न तासु निरादरु कीन्हे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं तुम्हारी बलिहारी जाती हूँ, तुम पिता को समझाकर वही बात कहो, जिससे चौथेपन (बुढ़ापे) में इनका अपयश न हो। जिस पुण्य ने इनको तुम जैसे पुत्र दिए हैं, उसका निरादर करना उचित नहीं॥3॥

* लागहिं कुमुख बचन सुभ कैसे। मगहँ गयादिक तीरथ जैसे॥
रामहि मातु बचन सब भाए। जिमि सुरसरि गत सलिल सुहाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी के बुरे मुख में ये शुभ वचन कैसे लगते हैं जैसे मगध देश में गया आदिक तीर्थ! श्री रामचन्द्रजी को माता कैकेयी के सब वचन ऐसे अच्छे लगे जैसे गंगाजी में जाकर (अच्छे-बुरे सभी प्रकार के) जल शुभ, सुंदर हो जाते हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

######## श्री राम-दशरथ संवाद, अवधवासियों का विषाद, कैकेयी को समझाना -1######

दोहा :

* गइ मुरुछा रामहि सुमिरि नृप फिरि करवट लीन्ह।
सचिव राम आगमन कहि बिनय समय सम कीन्ह॥43॥

*भावार्थ:-*इतने में राजा की मूर्छा दूर हुई, उन्होंने राम का स्मरण करके ('राम! राम!' कहकर) फिरकर करवट ली। मंत्री ने श्री रामचन्द्रजी का आना कहकर समयानुकूल विनती की॥43॥

चौपाई :

*  अवनिप अकनि रामु पगु धारे। धरि धीरजु तब नयन उघारे॥
सचिवँ सँभारि राउ बैठारे। चरन परत नृप रामु निहारे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब राजा ने सुना कि श्री रामचन्द्र पधारे हैं तो उन्होंने धीरज धरके नेत्र खोले। मंत्री ने संभालकर राजा को बैठाया। राजा ने श्री रामचन्द्रजी को अपने चरणों में पड़ते (प्रणाम करते) देखा॥1॥

* लिए सनेह बिकल उर लाई। गै मनि मनहुँ फनिक फिरि पाई॥
रामहि चितइ रहेउ नरनाहू। चला बिलोचन बारि प्रबाहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्नेह से विकल राजा ने रामजी को हृदय से लगा लिया। मानो साँप ने अपनी खोई हुई मणि फिर से पा ली हो। राजा दशरथजी श्री रामजी को देखते ही रह गए। उनके नेत्रों से आँसुओं की धारा बह चली॥2॥

* सोक बिबस कछु कहै न पारा। हृदयँ लगावत बारहिं बारा॥
बिधिहि मनाव राउ मन माहीं। जेहिं रघुनाथ न कानन जाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शोक के विशेष वश होने के कारण राजा कुछ कह नहीं सकते। वे बार-बार श्री रामचन्द्रजी को हृदय से लगाते हैं और मन में ब्रह्माजी को मनाते हैं कि जिससे श्री राघुनाथजी वन को न जाएँ॥3॥

* सुमिरि महेसहि कहइ निहोरी। बिनती सुनहु सदासिव मोरी॥
आसुतोष तुम्ह अवढर दानी। आरति हरहु दीन जनु जानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर महादेवजी का स्मरण करके उनसे निहोरा करते हुए कहते हैं- हे सदाशिव! आप मेरी विनती सुनिए। आप आशुतोष (शीघ्र प्रसन्न होने वाले) और अवढरदानी (मुँहमाँगा दे डालने वाले) हैं। अतः मुझे अपना दीन सेवक जानकर मेरे दुःख को दूर कीजिए॥4॥

दोहा :

* तुम्ह प्रेरक सब के हृदयँ सो मति रामहि देहु।
बचनु मोर तजि रहहिं घर परिहरि सीलु सनेहु॥44॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप प्रेरक रूप से सबके हृदय में हैं। आप श्री रामचन्द्र को ऐसी बुद्धि दीजिए, जिससे वे मेरे वचन को त्यागकर और शील-स्नेह को छोड़कर घर ही में रह जाएँ॥44॥

चौपाई :

*  अजसु होउ जग सुजसु नसाऊ। नरक परौं बरु सुरपुरु जाऊ॥
सब दुख दुसह सहावहु मोही। लोचन ओट रामु जनि होंही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में चाहे अपयश हो और सुयश नष्ट हो जाए। चाहे (नया पाप होने से) मैं नरक में गिरूँ, अथवा स्वर्ग चला जाए (पूर्व पुण्यों के फलस्वरूप मिलने वाला स्वर्ग चाहे मुझे न मिले)। और भी सब प्रकार के दुःसह दुःख आप मुझसे सहन करा लें। पर श्री रामचन्द्र मेरी आँखों की ओट न हों॥1॥

* अस मन गुनइ राउ नहिं बोला। पीपर पात सरिस मनु डोला॥
रघुपति पितहि प्रेमबस जानी। पुनि कछु कहिहि मातु अनुमानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा मन ही मन इस प्रकार विचार कर रहे हैं, बोलते नहीं। उनका मन पीपल के पत्ते की तरह डोल रहा है। श्री रघुनाथजी ने पिता को प्रेम के वश जानकर और यह अनुमान करके कि माता फिर कुछ कहेगी (तो पिताजी को दुःख होगा)॥2॥

* देस काल अवसर अनुसारी। बोले बचन बिनीत बिचारी॥
तात कहउँ कछु करउँ ढिठाई। अनुचितु छमब जानि लरिकाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देश, काल और अवसर के अनुकूल विचार कर विनीत वचन कहे- हे तात! मैं कुछ कहता हूँ, यह ढिठाई करता हूँ। इस अनौचित्य को मेरी बाल्यावस्था समझकर क्षमा कीजिएगा॥3॥

* अति लघु बात लागि दुखु पावा। काहुँ न मोहि कहि प्रथम जनावा॥
देखि गोसाइँहि पूँछिउँ माता। सुनि प्रसंगु भए सीतल गाता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस अत्यन्त तुच्छ बात के लिए आपने इतना दुःख पाया। मुझे किसी ने पहले कहकर यह बात नहीं जनाई। स्वामी (आप) को इस दशा में देखकर मैंने माता से पूछा। उनसे सारा प्रसंग सुनकर मेरे सब अंग शीतल हो गए (मुझे बड़ी प्रसन्नता हुई)॥4॥

दोहा :

* मंगल समय सनेह बस सोच परिहरिअ तात।
आयसु देइअ हरषि हियँ कहि पुलके प्रभु गात॥45॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पिताजी! इस मंगल के समय स्नेहवश होकर सोच करना छोड़ दीजिए और हृदय में प्रसन्न होकर मुझे आज्ञा दीजिए। यह कहते हुए प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी सर्वांग पुलकित हो गए॥45॥

चौपाई :

* धन्य जनमु जगतीतल तासू। पितहि प्रमोदु चरित सुनि जासू॥
चारि पदारथ करतल ताकें। प्रिय पितु मातु प्रान सम जाकें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उन्होंने फिर कहा-) इस पृथ्वीतल पर उसका जन्म धन्य है, जिसके चरित्र सुनकर पिता को परम आनंद हो, जिसको माता-पिता प्राणों के समान प्रिय हैं, चारों पदार्थ (अर्थ, धर्म, काम, मोक्ष) उसके करतलगत (मुट्ठी में) रहते हैं॥1॥

* आयसु पालि जनम फलु पाई। ऐहउँ बेगिहिं होउ रजाई॥
बिदा मातु सन आवउँ मागी। चलिहउँ बनहि बहुरि पग लागी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपकी आज्ञा पालन करके और जन्म का फल पाकर मैं जल्दी ही लौट आऊँगा, अतः कृपया आज्ञा दीजिए। माता से विदा माँग आता हूँ। फिर आपके पैर लगकर (प्रणाम करके) वन को चलूँगा॥2॥

* अस कहि राम गवनु तब कीन्हा। भूप सोक बस उतरु न दीन्हा॥
नगर ब्यापि गइ बात सुतीछी। छुअत चढ़ी जनु सब तन बीछी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी वहाँ से चल दिए। राजा ने शोकवश कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया। वह बहुत ही तीखी (अप्रिय) बात नगर भर में इतनी जल्दी फैल गई, मानो डंक मारते ही बिच्छू का विष सारे शरीर में चढ़ गया हो॥3॥

* सुनि भए बिकल सकल नर नारी। बेलि बिटप जिमि देखि दवारी॥
जो जहँ सुनइ धुनइ सिरु सोई। बड़ बिषादु नहिं धीरजु होई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस बात को सुनकर सब स्त्री-पुरुष ऐसे व्याकुल हो गए जैसे दावानल (वन में आग लगी) देखकर बेल और वृक्ष मुरझा जाते हैं। जो जहाँ सुनता है, वह वहीं सिर धुनने (पीटने) लगता है! बड़ा विषाद है, किसी को धीरज नहीं बँधता॥4॥

दोहा :

* मुख सुखाहिं लोचन स्रवहिं सोकु न हृदयँ समाइ।
मनहुँ करुन रस कटकई उतरी अवध बजाइ॥46॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबके मुख सूखे जाते हैं, आँखों से आँसू बहते हैं, शोक हृदय में नहीं समाता। मानो करुणा रस की सेना अवध पर डंका बजाकर उतर आई हो॥46॥

चौपाई :

* मिलेहि माझ बिधि बात बेगारी। जहँ तहँ देहिं कैकइहि गारी॥
एहि पापिनिहि बूझि का परेऊ। छाइ भवन पर पावकु धरेऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब मेल मिल गए थे (सब संयोग ठीक हो गए थे), इतने में ही विधाता ने बात बिगाड़ दी! जहाँ-तहाँ लोग कैकेयी को गाली दे रहे हैं! इस पापिन को क्या सूझ पड़ा जो इसने छाए घर पर आग रख दी॥1॥

* निज कर नयन काढ़ि चह दीखा। डारि सुधा बिषु चाहत चीखा॥
कुटिल कठोर कुबुद्धि अभागी। भइ रघुबंस बेनु बन आगी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह अपने हाथ से अपनी आँखों को निकालकर (आँखों के बिना ही) देखना चाहती है और अमृत फेंककर विष चखना चाहती है! यह कुटिल, कठोर, दुर्बुद्धि और अभागिनी कैकेयी रघुवंश रूपी बाँस के वन के लिए अग्नि हो गई!॥2॥

* पालव बैठि पेड़ु एहिं काटा। सुख महुँ सोक ठाटु धरि ठाटा॥
सदा रामु एहि प्रान समाना। कारन कवन कुटिलपनु ठाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पत्ते पर बैठकर इसने पेड़ को काट डाला। सुख में शोक का ठाट ठटकर रख दिया! श्री रामचन्द्रजी इसे सदा प्राणों के समान प्रिय थे। फिर भी न जाने किस कारण इसने यह कुटिलता ठानी॥3॥

* सत्य कहहिं कबि नारि सुभाऊ। सब बिधि अगहु अगाध दुराऊ॥
निज प्रतिबिंबु बरुकु गहि जाई। जानि न जाइ नारि गति भाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कवि सत्य ही कहते हैं कि स्त्री का स्वभाव सब प्रकार से पकड़ में न आने योग्य, अथाह और भेदभरा होता है। अपनी परछाहीं भले ही पकड़ जाए, पर भाई! स्त्रियों की गति (चाल) नहीं जानी जाती॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

######## श्री राम-दशरथ संवाद, अवधवासियों का विषाद, कैकेयी को समझाना -2######

दोहा :

* काह न पावकु जारि सक का न समुद्र समाइ।
का न करै अबला प्रबल केहि जग कालु न खाइ॥47॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आग क्या नहीं जला सकती! समुद्र में क्या नहीं समा सकता! अबला कहाने वाली प्रबल स्त्री (जाति) क्या नहीं कर सकती! और जगत में काल किसको नहीं खाता!॥47॥

चौपाई :

* का सुनाइ बिधि काह सुनावा। का देखाइ चह काह देखावा॥
एक कहहिं भल भूप न कीन्हा। बरु बिचारि नहिं कुमतिहि दीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विधाता ने क्या सुनाकर क्या सुना दिया और क्या दिखाकर अब वह क्या दिखाना चाहता है! एक कहते हैं कि राजा ने अच्छा नहीं किया, दुर्बुद्धि कैकेयी को विचारकर वर नहीं दिया॥1॥

* जो हठि भयउ सकल दुख भाजनु। अबला बिबस ग्यानु गुनु गा जनु॥
एक धरम परमिति पहिचाने। नृपहि दोसु नहिं देहिं सयाने॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो हठ करके (कैकेयी की बात को पूरा करने में अड़े रहकर) स्वयं सब दुःखों के पात्र हो गए। स्त्री के विशेष वश होने के कारण मानो उनका ज्ञान और गुण जाता रहा। एक (दूसरे) जो धर्म की मर्यादा को जानते हैं और सयाने हैं, वे राजा को दोष नहीं देते॥2॥

* सिबि दधीचि हरिचंद कहानी। एक एक सन कहहिं बखानी॥
एक भरत कर संमत कहहीं। एक उदास भायँ सुनि रहहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे शिबि, दधीचि और हरिश्चन्द्र की कथा एक-दूसरे से बखानकर कहते हैं। कोई एक इसमें भरतजी की सम्मति बताते हैं। कोई एक सुनकर उदासीन भाव से रह जाते हैं (कुछ बोलते नहीं)॥3॥

* कान मूदि कर रद गहि जीहा। एक कहहिं यह बात अलीहा॥
सुकृत जाहिं अस कहत तुम्हारे। रामु भरत कहुँ प्रानपिआरे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई हाथों से कान मूँदकर और जीभ को दाँतों तले दबाकर कहते हैं कि यह बात झूठ है, ऐसी बात कहने से तुम्हारे पुण्य नष्ट हो जाएँगे। भरतजी को तो श्री रामचन्द्रजी प्राणों के समान प्यारे हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* चंदु चवै बरु अनल कन सुधा होइ बिषतूल।
सपनेहुँ कबहुँ न करहिं किछु भरतु राम प्रतिकूल॥48॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चन्द्रमा चाहे (शीतल किरणों की जगह) आग की चिनगारियाँ बरसाने लगे और अमृत चाहे विष के समान हो जाए, परन्तु भरतजी स्वप्न में भी कभी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विरुद्ध कुछ नहीं करेंगे॥48॥

चौपाई :

* एक बिधातहि दूषनु देहीं। सुधा देखाइ दीन्ह बिषु जेहीं॥
खरभरु नगर सोचु सब काहू। दुसह दाहु उर मिटा उछाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई एक विधाता को दोष देते हैं, जिसने अमृत दिखाकर विष दे दिया। नगर भर में खलबली मच गई, सब किसी को सोच हो गया। हृदय में दुःसह जलन हो गई, आनंद-उत्साह मिट गया॥1॥

* बिप्रबधू कुलमान्य जठेरी। जे प्रिय परम कैकई केरी॥
लगीं देन सिख सीलु सराही। बचन बानसम लागहिं ताहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मणों की स्त्रियाँ, कुल की माननीय बड़ी-बूढ़ी और जो कैकेयी की परम प्रिय थीं, वे उसके शील की सराहना करके उसे सीख देने लगीं। पर उसको उनके वचन बाण के समान लगते हैं॥2॥

* भरतु न मोहि प्रिय राम समाना। सदा कहहु यहु सबु जगु जाना॥
करहु राम पर सहज सनेहू। केहिं अपराध आजु बनु देहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वे कहती हैं-) तुम तो सदा कहा करती थीं कि श्री रामचंद्र के समान मुझको भरत भी प्यारे नहीं हैं, इस बात को सारा जगत्* जानता है। श्री रामचंद्रजी पर तो तुम स्वाभाविक ही स्नेह करती रही हो। आज किस अपराध से उन्हें वन देती हो?॥3॥

* कबहुँ न कियहु सवति आरेसू। प्रीति प्रतीति जान सबु देसू॥
कौसल्याँ अब काह बिगारा। तुम्ह जेहि लागि बज्र पुर पारा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुमने कभी सौतियाडाह नहीं किया। सारा देश तुम्हारे प्रेम और विश्वास को जानता है। अब कौसल्या ने तुम्हारा कौन सा बिगाड़ कर दिया, जिसके कारण तुमने सारे नगर पर वज्र गिरा दिया॥4॥

दोहा :

* सीय कि पिय सँगु परिहरिहि लखनु करहिहहिं धाम।
राजु कि भूँजब भरत पुर नृपु कि जिइहि बिनु राम॥49॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्या सीताजी अपने पति (श्री रामचंद्रजी) का साथ छोड़ देंगी? क्या लक्ष्मणजी श्री रामचंद्रजी के बिना घर रह सकेंगे? क्या भरतजी श्री रामचंद्रजी के बिना अयोध्यापुरी का राज्य भोग सकेंगे? और क्या राजा श्री रामचंद्रजी के बिना जीवित रह सकेंगे? (अर्थात्* न सीताजी यहाँ रहेंगी, न लक्ष्मणजी रहेंगे, न भरतजी राज्य करेंगे और न राजा ही जीवित रहेंगे, सब उजाड़ हो जाएगा।)॥49॥

चौपाई : 

* अस बिचारि उर छाड़हु कोहू। सोक कलंक कोठि जनि होहू॥
भरतहि अवसि देहु जुबराजू। कानन काह राम कर काजू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हृदय में ऐसा विचार कर क्रोध छोड़ दो, शोक और कलंक की कोठी मत बनो। भरत को अवश्य युवराजपद दो, पर श्री रामचंद्रजी का वन में क्या काम है?॥1॥

* नाहिन रामु राज के भूखे। धरम धुरीन बिषय रस रूखे॥
गुर गृह बसहुँ रामु तजि गेहू। नृप सन अस बरु दूसर लेहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी राज्य के भूखे नहीं हैं। वे धर्म की धुरी को धारण करने वाले और विषय रस से रूखे हैं (अर्थात्* उनमें विषयासक्ति है ही नहीं), इसलिए तुम यह शंका न करो कि श्री रामजी वन न गए तो भरत के राज्य में विघ्न करेंगे, इतने पर भी मन न माने तो) तुम राजा से दूसरा ऐसा (यह) वर ले लो कि श्री राम घर छोड़कर गुरु के घर रहें॥2॥

* जौं नहिं लगिहहु कहें हमारे। नहिं लागिहि कछु हाथ तुम्हारे॥
जौं परिहास कीन्हि कछु होई। तौ कहि प्रगट जनावहु सोई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो तुम हमारे कहने पर न चलोगी तो तुम्हारे हाथ कुछ भी न लगेगा। यदि तुमने कुछ हँसी की हो तो उसे प्रकट में कहकर जना दो (कि मैंने दिल्लगी की है)॥3॥

* राम सरिस सुत कानन जोगू। काह कहिहि सुनि तुम्ह कहुँ लोगू॥
उठहु बेगि सोइ करहु उपाई। जेहि बिधि सोकु कलंकु नसाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम सरीखा पुत्र क्या वन के योग्य है? यह सुनकर लोग तुम्हें क्या कहेंगे! जल्दी उठो और वही उपाय करो जिस उपाय से इस शोक और कलंक का नाश हो॥4॥

*छंद :

* जेहि भाँति सोकु कलंकु जाइ उपाय करि कुल पालही।
हठि फेरु रामहि जात बन जनि बात दूसरि चालही॥
जिमि भानु बिनु दिनु प्रान बिनु तनु चंद बिनु जिमि जामिनी।
तिमि अवध तुलसीदास प्रभु बिन समुझि धौं जियँ भामनी॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस तरह (नगरभर का) शोक और (तुम्हारा) कलंक मिटे, वही उपाय करके कुल की रक्षा कर। वन जाते हुए श्री रामजी को हठ करके लौटा ले, दूसरी कोई बात न चला। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- जैसे सूर्य के बिना दिन, प्राण के बिना शरीर और चंद्रमा के बिना रात (निर्जीव तथा शोभाहीन हो जाती है), वैसे ही श्री रामचंद्रजी के बिना अयोध्या हो जाएगी, हे भामिनी! तू अपने हृदय में इस बात को समझ (विचारकर देख) तो सही।

सोरठा :

* सखिन्ह सिखावनु दीन्ह सुनत मधुर परिनाम हित।
तेइँ कछु कान न कीन्ह कुटिल प्रबोधी कूबरी॥50॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सखियों ने ऐसी सीख दी जो सुनने में मीठी और परिणाम में हितकारी थी। पर कुटिला कुबरी की सिखाई-पढ़ाई हुई कैकेयी ने इस पर जरा भी कान नहीं दिया॥50॥

चौपाई : 

* उतरु न देइ दुसह रिस रूखी। मृगिन्ह चितव जनु बाघिनि भूखी॥
ब्याधि असाधि जानि तिन्ह त्यागी। चलीं कहत मतिमंद अभागी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी कोई उत्तर नहीं देती, वह दुःसह क्रोध के मारे रूखी (बेमुरव्वत) हो रही है। ऐसे देखती है मानो भूखी बाघिन हरिनियों को देख रही हो। तब सखियों ने रोग को असाध्य समझकर उसे छोड़ दिया। सब उसको मंदबुद्धि, अभागिनी कहती हुई चल दीं॥1॥

* राजु करत यह दैअँ बिगोई। कीन्हेसि अस जस करइ न कोई॥
एहि बिधि बिलपहिं पुर नर नारीं। देहिं कुचालिहि कोटिक गारीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राज्य करते हुए इस कैकेयी को दैव ने नष्ट कर दिया। इसने जैसा कुछ किया, वैसा कोई भी न करेगा! नगर के सब स्त्री-पुरुष इस प्रकार विलाप कर रहे हैं और उस कुचाली कैकेयी को करोड़ों गालियाँ दे रहे हैं॥2॥

* जरहिं बिषम जर लेहिं उसासा। कवनि राम बिनु जीवन आसा॥
बिपुल बियोग प्रजा अकुलानी। जनु जलचर गन सूखत पानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लोग विषम ज्वर (भयानक दुःख की आग) से जल रहे हैं। लंबी साँसें लेते हुए वे कहते हैं कि श्री रामचंद्रजी के बिना जीने की कौन आशा है। महान् वियोग (की आशंका) से प्रजा ऐसी व्याकुल हो गई है मानो पानी सूखने के समय जलचर जीवों का समुदाय व्याकुल हो!॥3

----------


## calvitf

########### श्री राम-कौसल्या संवाद -1 ################## 

* अति बिषाद बस लोग लोगाईं। गए मातु पहिं रामु गोसाईं॥
मुख प्रसन्न चित चौगुन चाऊ। मिटा सोचु जनि राखै राऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी पुरुष और स्त्रियाँ अत्यंत विषाद के वश हो रहे हैं। स्वामी श्री रामचंद्रजी माता कौसल्या के पास गए। उनका मुख प्रसन्न है और चित्त में चौगुना चाव (उत्साह) है। यह सोच मिट गया है कि राजा कहीं रख न लें। (श्री रामजी को राजतिलक की बात सुनकर विषाद हुआ था कि सब भाइयों को छोड़कर बड़े भाई मुझको ही राजतिलक क्यों होता है। अब माता कैकेयी की आज्ञा और पिता की मौन सम्मति पाकर वह सोच मिट गया।)॥4॥

दोहा :

* नव गयंदु रघुबीर मनु राजु अलान समान।
छूट जानि बन गवनु सुनि उर अनंदु अधिकान॥51॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी का मन नए पकड़े हुए हाथी के समान और राजतिलक उस हाथी के बाँधने की काँटेदार लोहे की बेड़ी के समान है। 'वन जाना है' यह सुनकर, अपने को बंधन से छूटा जानकर, उनके हृदय में आनंद बढ़ गया है॥51॥

चौपाई :

* रघुकुलतिलक जोरि दोउ हाथा। मुदित मातु पद नायउ माथा॥
दीन्हि असीस लाइ उर लीन्हे। भूषन बसन निछावरि कीन्हे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रघुकुल तिलक श्री रामचंद्रजी ने दोनों हाथ जोड़कर आनंद के साथ माता के चरणों में सिर नवाया। माता ने आशीर्वाद दिया, अपने हृदय से लगा लिया और उन पर गहने तथा कपड़े निछावर किए॥1॥

* बार-बार मुख चुंबति माता। नयन नेह जलु पुलकित गाता॥
गोद राखि पुनि हृदयँ लगाए। स्रवत प्रेमरस पयद सुहाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता बार-बार श्री रामचंद्रजी का मुख चूम रही हैं। नेत्रों में प्रेम का जल भर आया है और सब अंग पुलकित हो गए हैं। श्री राम को अपनी गोद में बैठाकर फिर हृदय से लगा लिया। सुंदर स्तन प्रेमरस (दूध) बहाने लगे॥2॥

* प्रेमु प्रमोदु न कछु कहि जाई। रंक धनद पदबी जनु पाई॥
सादर सुंदर बदनु निहारी। बोली मधुर बचन महतारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनका प्रेम और महान्* आनंद कुछ कहा नहीं जाता। मानो कंगाल ने कुबेर का पद पा लिया हो। बड़े आदर के साथ सुंदर मुख देखकर माता मधुर वचन बोलीं-॥3॥

* कहहु तात जननी बलिहारी। कबहिं लगन मुद मंगलकारी॥
सुकृत सील सुख सीवँ सुहाई। जनम लाभ कइ अवधि अघाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! माता बलिहारी जाती है, कहो, वह आनंद- मंगलकारी लग्न कब है, जो मेरे पुण्य, शील और सुख की सुंदर सीमा है और जन्म लेने के लाभ की पूर्णतम अवधि है,॥4॥

दोहा :

* जेहि चाहत नर नारि सब अति आरत एहि भाँति।
जिमि चातक चातकि तृषित बृष्टि सरद रितु स्वाति॥52॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथा जिस (लग्न) को सभी स्त्री-पुरुष अत्यंत व्याकुलता से इस प्रकार चाहते हैं जिस प्रकार प्यास से चातक और चातकी शरद् ऋतु के स्वाति नक्षत्र की वर्षा को चाहते हैं॥52॥

चौपाई :

* तात जाउँ बलि बेगि नाहाहू। जो मन भाव मधुर कछु खाहू॥
पितु समीप तब जाएहु भैआ। भइ बड़ि बार जाइ बलि मैआ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! मैं बलैया लेती हूँ, तुम जल्दी नहा लो और जो मन भावे, कुछ मिठाई खा लो। भैया! तब पिता के पास जाना। बहुत देर हो गई है, माता बलिहारी जाती है॥1॥

* मातु बचन सुनि अति अनुकूला। जनु सनेह सुरतरु के फूला॥
सुख मकरंद भरे श्रियमूला। निरखि राम मनु भवँरु न भूला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता के अत्यंत अनुकूल वचन सुनकर- जो मानो स्नेह रूपी कल्पवृक्ष के फूल थे, जो सुख रूपी मकरन्द (पुष्परस) से भरे थे और श्री (राजलक्ष्मी) के मूल थे- ऐसे वचन रूपी फूलों को देकर श्री रामचंद्रजी का मन रूपी भौंरा उन पर नहीं भूला॥2॥

* धरम धुरीन धरम गति जानी। कहेउ मातु सन अति मृदु बानी॥
पिताँ दीन्ह मोहि कानन राजू। जहँ सब भाँति मोर बड़ काजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धर्मधुरीण श्री रामचंद्रजी ने धर्म की गति को जानकर माता से अत्यंत कोमल वाणी से कहा- हे माता! पिताजी ने मुझको वन का राज्य दिया है, जहाँ सब प्रकार से मेरा बड़ा काम बनने वाला है॥3॥

* आयसु देहि मुदित मन माता। जेहिं मुद मंगल कानन जाता॥
जनि सनेह बस डरपसि भोरें। आनँदु अंब अनुग्रह तोरें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे माता! तू प्रसन्न मन से मुझे आज्ञा दे, जिससे मेरी वन यात्रा में आनंद-मंगल हो। मेरे स्नेहवश भूलकर भी डरना नहीं। हे माता! तेरी कृपा से आनंद ही होगा॥4॥

दोहा :

* बरष चारिदस बिपिन बसि करि पितु बचन प्रमान।
आइ पाय पुनि देखिहउँ मनु जनि करसि मलान॥53॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चौदह वर्ष वन में रहकर, पिताजी के वचन को प्रमाणित (सत्य) कर, फिर लौटकर तेरे चरणों का दर्शन करूँगा, तू मन को म्लान (दुःखी) न कर॥53॥

चौपाई :

* बचन बिनीत मधुर रघुबर के। सर सम लगे मातु उर करके॥
सहमि सूखि सुनि सीतलि बानी। जिमि जवास परें पावस पानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रघुकुल में श्रेष्ठ श्री रामजी के ये बहुत ही नम्र और मीठे वचन माता के हृदय में बाण के समान लगे और कसकने लगे। उस शीतल वाणी को सुनकर कौसल्या वैसे ही सहमकर सूख गईं जैसे बरसात का पानी पड़ने से जवासा सूख जाता है॥1॥

* कहि न जाइ कछु हृदय बिषादू। मनहुँ मृगी सुनि केहरि नादू॥
नयन सजल तन थर थर काँपी। माजहि खाइ मीन जनु मापी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हृदय का विषाद कुछ कहा नहीं जाता। मानो सिंह की गर्जना सुनकर हिरनी विकल हो गई हो। नेत्रों में जल भर आया, शरीर थर-थर काँपने लगा। मानो मछली माँजा (पहली वर्षा का फेन) खाकर बदहवास हो गई हो!॥2॥

* धरि धीरजु सुत बदनु निहारी। गदगद बचन कहति महतारी॥
तात पितहि तुम्ह प्रानपिआरे। देखि मुदित नित चरित तुम्हारे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धीरज धरकर, पुत्र का मुख देखकर माता गदगद वचन कहने लगीं- हे तात! तुम तो पिता को प्राणों के समान प्रिय हो। तुम्हारे चरित्रों को देखकर वे नित्य प्रसन्न होते थे॥3॥

* राजु देन कहुँ सुभ दिन साधा। कहेउ जान बन केहिं अपराधा॥
तात सुनावहु मोहि निदानू। को दिनकर कुल भयउ कृसानू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राज्य देने के लिए उन्होंने ही शुभ दिन शोधवाया था। फिर अब किस अपराध से वन जाने को कहा? हे तात! मुझे इसका कारण सुनाओ! सूर्यवंश (रूपी वन) को जलाने के लिए अग्नि कौन हो गया?॥4॥

दोहा :

* निरखि राम रुख सचिवसुत कारनु कहेउ बुझाइ।
सुनि प्रसंगु रहि मूक जिमि दसा बरनि नहिं जाइ॥54॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रुख देखकर मन्त्री के पुत्र ने सब कारण समझाकर कहा। उस प्रसंग को सुनकर वे गूँगी जैसी (चुप) रह गईं, उनकी दशा का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥54॥

चौपाई :

* राखि न सकइ न कहि सक जाहू। दुहूँ भाँति उर दारुन दाहू॥
लिखत सुधाकर गा लिखि राहू। बिधि गति बाम सदा सब काहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*न रख ही सकती हैं, न यह कह सकती हैं कि वन चले जाओ। दोनों ही प्रकार से हृदय में बड़ा भारी संताप हो रहा है। (मन में सोचती हैं कि देखो-) विधाता की चाल सदा सबके लिए टेढ़ी होती है। लिखने लगे चन्द्रमा और लिखा गया राहु॥1॥

* धरम सनेह उभयँ मति घेरी। भइ गति साँप छुछुंदरि केरी॥
राखउँ सुतहि करउँ अनुरोधू। धरमु जाइ अरु बंधु बिरोधू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धर्म और स्नेह दोनों ने कौसल्याजी की बुद्धि को घेर लिया। उनकी दशा साँप-छछूँदर की सी हो गई। वे सोचने लगीं कि यदि मैं अनुरोध (हठ) करके पुत्र को रख लेती हूँ तो धर्म जाता है और भाइयों में विरोध होता है,॥2॥

* कहउँ जान बन तौ बड़ि हानी। संकट सोच बिबस भइ रानी॥
बहुरि समुझि तिय धरमु सयानी। रामु भरतु दोउ सुत सम जानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और यदि वन जाने को कहती हूँ तो बड़ी हानि होती है। इस प्रकार के धर्मसंकट में पड़कर रानी विशेष रूप से सोच के वश हो गईं। फिर बुद्धिमती कौसल्याजी स्त्री धर्म (पातिव्रत धर्म) को समझकर और राम तथा भरत दोनों पुत्रों को समान जानकर-॥3॥

* सरल सुभाउ राम महतारी। बोली बचन धीर धरि भारी॥
तात जाउँ बलि कीन्हेहु नीका। पितु आयसु सब धरमक टीका॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सरल स्वभाव वाली श्री रामचन्द्रजी की माता बड़ा धीरज धरकर वचन बोलीं- हे तात! मैं बलिहारी जाती हूँ, तुमने अच्छा किया। पिता की आज्ञा का पालन करना ही सब धर्मों का शिरोमणि धर्म है॥4॥

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

########### श्री राम-कौसल्या संवाद -2 ##################

दोहा :

* राजु देन कहिदीन्ह बनु मोहि न सो दुख लेसु।
तुम्ह बिनु भरतहि भूपतिहि प्रजहि प्रचंड कलेसु॥55॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राज्य देने को कहकर वन दे दिया, उसका मुझे लेशमात्र भी दुःख नहीं है। (दुःख तो इस बात का है कि) तुम्हारे बिना भरत को, महाराज को और प्रजा को बड़ा भारी क्लेश होगा॥55॥

चौपाई :

* जौं केवल पितु आयसु ताता। तौ जनि जाहु जानि बड़ि माता॥
जौं पितु मातु कहेउ बन जाना। तौ कानन सत अवध समाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! यदि केवल पिताजी की ही आज्ञा, हो तो माता को (पिता से) बड़ी जानकर वन को मत जाओ, किन्तु यदि पिता-माता दोनों ने वन जाने को कहा हो, तो वन तुम्हारे लिए सैकड़ों अयोध्या के समान है॥1॥

* पितु बनदेव मातु बनदेवी। खग मृग चरन सरोरुह सेवी॥
अंतहुँ उचित नृपहि बनबासू। बय बिलोकि हियँ होइ हराँसू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वन के देवता तुम्हारे पिता होंगे और वनदेवियाँ माता होंगी। वहाँ के पशु-पक्षी तुम्हारे चरणकमलों के सेवक होंगे। राजा के लिए अंत में तो वनवास करना उचित ही है। केवल तुम्हारी (सुकुमार) अवस्था देखकर हृदय में दुःख होता है॥2॥

* बड़भागी बनु अवध अभागी। जो रघुबंसतिलक तुम्ह त्यागी॥
जौं सुत कहौं संग मोहि लेहू। तुम्हरे हृदयँ होइ संदेहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुवंश के तिलक! वन बड़ा भाग्यवान है और यह अवध अभागा है, जिसे तुमने त्याग दिया। हे पुत्र! यदि मैं कहूँ कि मुझे भी साथ ले चलो तो तुम्हारे हृदय में संदेह होगा (कि माता इसी बहाने मुझे रोकना चाहती हैं)॥3॥

* पूत परम प्रिय तुम्ह सबही के। प्रान प्रान के जीवन जी के॥
ते तुम्ह कहहु मातु बन जाऊँ। मैं सुनि बचन बैठि पछिताऊँ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पुत्र! तुम सभी के परम प्रिय हो। प्राणों के प्राण और हृदय के जीवन हो। वही (प्राणाधार) तुम कहते हो कि माता! मैं वन को जाऊँ और मैं तुम्हारे वचनों को सुनकर बैठी पछताती हूँ!॥4॥

दोहा :

* यह बिचारि नहिं करउँ हठ झूठ सनेहु बढ़ाइ।
मानि मातु कर नात बलि सुरति बिसरि जनि जाइ॥56॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सोचकर झूठा स्नेह बढ़ाकर मैं हठ नहीं करती! बेटा! मैं बलैया लेती हूँ, माता का नाता मानकर मेरी सुध भूल न जाना॥56॥

चौपाई :

* देव पितर सब तुम्हहि गोसाईं। राखहुँ पलक नयन की नाईं॥
अवधि अंबु प्रिय परिजन मीना। तुम्ह करुनाकर धरम धुरीना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे गोसाईं! सब देव और पितर तुम्हारी वैसी ही रक्षा करें, जैसे पलकें आँखों की रक्षा करती हैं। तुम्हारे वनवास की अवधि (चौदह वर्ष) जल है, प्रियजन और कुटुम्बी मछली हैं। तुम दया की खान और धर्म की धुरी को धारण करने वाले हो॥1॥

* अस बिचारि सोइ करहु उपाई। सबहि जिअत जेहिं भेंटहु आई॥
जाहु सुखेन बनहि बलि जाऊँ। करि अनाथ जन परिजन गाऊँ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:**-*ऐसा विचारकर वही उपाय करना, जिसमें सबके जीते जी तुम आ मिलो। मैं बलिहारी जाती हूँ, तुम सेवकों, परिवार वालों और नगर भर को अनाथ करके सुखपूर्वक वन को जाओ॥2॥

* सब कर आजु सुकृत फल बीता। भयउ कराल कालु बिपरीता॥
बहुबिधि बिलपि चरन लपटानी। परम अभागिनि आपुहि जानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आज सबके पुण्यों का फल पूरा हो गया। कठिन काल हमारे विपरीत हो गया। (इस प्रकार) बहुत विलाप करके और अपने को परम अभागिनी जानकर माता श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में लिपट गईं॥3॥

* दारुन दुसह दाहु उर ब्यापा। बरनि न जाहिं बिलाप कलापा॥
राम उठाइ मातु उर लाई। कहि मृदु बचन बहुरि समुझाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हृदय में भयानक दुःसह संताप छा गया। उस समय के बहुविध विलाप का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने माता को उठाकर हृदय से लगा लिया और फिर कोमल वचन कहकर उन्हें समझाया॥4॥

दोहा :

* समाचार तेहि समय सुनि सीय उठी अकुलाइ।
जाइ सासु पद कमल जुग बंदि बैठि सिरु नाइ॥57॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी समय यह समाचार सुनकर सीताजी अकुला उठीं और सास के पास जाकर उनके दोनों चरणकमलों की वंदना कर सिर नीचा करके बैठ गईं॥57॥

चौपाई : 

* दीन्हि असीस सासु मृदु बानी। अति सुकुमारि देखि अकुलानी॥
बैठि नमित मुख सोचति सीता। रूप रासि पति प्रेम पुनीता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सास ने कोमल वाणी से आशीर्वाद दिया। वे सीताजी को अत्यन्त सुकुमारी देखकर व्याकुल हो उठीं। रूप की राशि और पति के साथ पवित्र प्रेम करने वाली सीताजी नीचा मुख किए बैठी सोच रही हैं॥1॥

* चलन चहत बन जीवननाथू। केहि सुकृती सन होइहि साथू॥
की तनु प्रान कि केवल प्राना। बिधि करतबु कछु जाइ न जाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जीवननाथ (प्राणनाथ) वन को चलना चाहते हैं। देखें किस पुण्यवान से उनका साथ होगा- शरीर और प्राण दोनों साथ जाएँगे या केवल प्राण ही से इनका साथ होगा? विधाता की करनी कुछ जानी नहीं जाती॥2॥

* चारु चरन नख लेखति धरनी। नूपुर मुखर मधुर कबि बरनी॥
मनहुँ प्रेम बस बिनती करहीं। हमहि सीय पद जनि परिहरहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी अपने सुंदर चरणों के नखों से धरती कुरेद रही हैं। ऐसा करते समय नूपुरों का जो मधुर शब्द हो रहा है, कवि उसका इस प्रकार वर्णन करते हैं कि मानो प्रेम के वश होकर नूपुर यह विनती कर रहे हैं कि सीताजी के चरण कभी हमारा त्याग न करें॥3॥

* मंजु बिलोचन मोचति बारी। बोली देखि राम महतारी॥
तात सुनहु सिय अति सुकुमारी। सास ससुर परिजनहि पिआरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी सुंदर नेत्रों से जल बहा रही हैं। उनकी यह दशा देखकर श्री रामजी की माता कौसल्याजी बोलीं- हे तात! सुनो, सीता अत्यन्त ही सुकुमारी हैं तथा सास, ससुर और कुटुम्बी सभी को प्यारी हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

########### श्री राम-कौसल्या संवाद -3 ##################

दोहा :

* पिता जनक भूपाल मनि ससुर भानुकुल भानु।
पति रबिकुल कैरव बिपिन बिधु गुन रूप निधानु॥58॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इनके पिता जनकजी राजाओं के शिरोमणि हैं, ससुर सूर्यकुल के सूर्य हैं और पति सूर्यकुल रूपी कुमुदवन को खिलाने वाले चन्द्रमा तथा गुण और रूप के भंडार हैं॥58॥

* मैं पुनि पुत्रबधू प्रिय पाई। रूप रासि गुन सील सुहाई॥
नयन पुतरि करि प्रीति बढ़ाई। राखेउँ प्रान जानकिहिं लाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर मैंने रूप की राशि, सुंदर गुण और शीलवाली प्यारी पुत्रवधू पाई है। मैंने इन (जानकी) को आँखों की पुतली बनाकर इनसे प्रेम बढ़ाया है और अपने प्राण इनमें लगा रखे हैं॥1॥

* कलपबेलि जिमि बहुबिधि लाली। सींचि सनेह सलिल प्रतिपाली॥
फूलत फलत भयउ बिधि बामा। जानि न जाइ काह परिनामा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इन्हें कल्पलता के समान मैंने बहुत तरह से बड़े लाड़-चाव के साथ स्नेह रूपी जल से सींचकर पाला है। अब इस लता के फूलने-फलने के समय विधाता वाम हो गए। कुछ जाना नहीं जाता कि इसका क्या परिणाम होगा॥2॥

* पलँग पीठ तजि गोद हिंडोरा। सियँ न दीन्ह पगु अवनि कठोरा॥
जिअनमूरि जिमि जोगवत रहउँ। दीप बाति नहिं टारन कहऊँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीता ने पर्यंकपृष्ठ (पलंग के ऊपर), गोद और हिंडोले को छोड़कर कठोर पृथ्वी पर कभी पैर नहीं रखा। मैं सदा संजीवनी जड़ी के समान (सावधानी से) इनकी रखवाली करती रही हूँ। कभी दीपक की बत्ती हटाने को भी नहीं कहती॥3॥

* सोइ सिय चलन चहति बन साथा। आयसु काह होइ रघुनाथा॥
चंद किरन रस रसिक चकोरी। रबि रुखनयन सकइ किमि जोरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वही सीता अब तुम्हारे साथ वन चलना चाहती है। हे रघुनाथ! उसे क्या आज्ञा होती है? चन्द्रमा की किरणों का रस (अमृत) चाहने वाली चकोरी सूर्य की ओर आँख किस तरह मिला सकती है॥4॥

दोहा : 

* करि केहरि निसिचर चरहिं दुष्ट जंतु बन भूरि।
बिष बाटिकाँ कि सोह सुत सुभग सजीवनि मूरि॥59॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हाथी, सिंह, राक्षस आदि अनेक दुष्ट जीव-जन्तु वन में विचरते रहते हैं। हे पुत्र! क्या विष की वाटिका में सुंदर संजीवनी बूटी शोभा पा सकती है?॥59॥

चौपाई : 

* बन हित कोल किरात किसोरी। रचीं बिरंचि बिषय सुख भोरी॥
पाहन कृमि जिमि कठिन सुभाऊ। तिन्हहि कलेसु न कानन काऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वन के लिए तो ब्रह्माजी ने विषय सुख को न जानने वाली कोल और भीलों की लड़कियों को रचा है, जिनका पत्थर के कीड़े जैसा कठोर स्वभाव है। उन्हें वन में कभी क्लेश नहीं होता॥1॥

* कै तापस तिय कानन जोगू। जिन्ह तप हेतु तजा सब भोगू॥
सिय बन बसिहि तात केहि भाँती। चित्रलिखित कपि देखि डेराती॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अथवा तपस्वियों की स्त्रियाँ वन में रहने योग्य हैं, जिन्होंने तपस्या के लिए सब भोग तज दिए हैं। हे पुत्र! जो तसवीर के बंदर को देखकर डर जाती हैं, वे सीता वन में किस तरह रह सकेंगी?॥2॥

* सुरसर सुभग बनज बन चारी। डाबर जोगु कि हंसकुमारी॥
अस बिचारि जस आयसु होई। मैं सिख देउँ जानकिहि सोई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवसरोवर के कमल वन में विचरण करने वाली हंसिनी क्या गड़ैयों (तलैयों) में रहने के योग्य है? ऐसा विचार कर जैसी तुम्हारी आज्ञा हो, मैं जानकी को वैसी ही शिक्षा दूँ॥3॥

* जौं सिय भवन रहै कह अंबा। मोहि कहँ होइ बहुत अवलंबा॥
सुनि रघुबीर मातु प्रिय बानी। सील सनेह सुधाँ जनु सानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता कहती हैं- यदि सीता घर में रहें तो मुझको बहुत सहारा हो जाए। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने माता की प्रिय वाणी सुनकर, जो मानो शील और स्नेह रूपी अमृत से सनी हुई थी,॥4॥

दोहा :

* कहि प्रिय बचन बिबेकमय कीन्हि मातु परितोष।
लगे प्रबोधन जानकिहि प्रगटि बिपिन गुन दोष॥60॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विवेकमय प्रिय वचन कहकर माता को संतुष्ट किया। फिर वन के गुण-दोष प्रकट करके वे जानकीजी को समझाने लगे॥60॥

*मासपारायण, चौदहवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## calvitf

मित्र कमल जी 
आपने जो संदेश मे हमे कमियाँ पेज नंबर 68 पर बताई थी आपने 
उसका सुधार हो चुका है 

हमे आप से और अन्य मित्रो से भविष्य मे हर तरह के सुझाव की आवस्यक्ता रहेगी 
और इसी तरह सूत्र को गति देने मे हमारी सहायता करते रहें ........... धन्यवाद

----------


## old_atal

बंधू आपका नाम तो नहीं पता किन्तु काम बहुत अच्छा लगा! कोटिश धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

> बंधू आपका नाम तो नहीं पता किन्तु काम बहुत अच्छा लगा! कोटिश धन्यवाद


शुक्रिया मित्र ...................................
मेरा यहाँ पर नाम धवल है

----------


## calvitf

############## श्री सीता-राम संवाद -1 ############## 

चौपाई :

* मातु समीप कहत सकुचाहीं। बोले समउ समुझि मन माहीं॥
राजकुमारि सिखावनु सुनहू। आन भाँति जियँ जनि कछु गुनहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता के सामने सीताजी से कुछ कहने में सकुचाते हैं। पर मन में यह समझकर कि यह समय ऐसा ही है, वे बोले- हे राजकुमारी! मेरी सिखावन सुनो। मन में कुछ दूसरी तरह न समझ लेना॥1॥

* आपन मोर नीक जौं चहहू। बचनु हमार मानि गृह रहहू॥
आयसु मोर सासु सेवकाई। सब बिधि भामिनि भवन भलाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो अपना और मेरा भला चाहती हो, तो मेरा वचन मानकर घर रहो। हे भामिनी! मेरी आज्ञा का पालन होगा, सास की सेवा बन पड़ेगी। घर रहने में सभी प्रकार से भलाई है॥2॥

* एहि ते अधिक धरमु नहिं दूजा। सादर सासु ससुर पद पूजा॥
जब जब मातु करिहि सुधि मोरी। होइहि प्रेम बिकल मति भोरी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आदरपूर्वक सास-ससुर के चरणों की पूजा (सेवा) करने से बढ़कर दूसरा कोई धर्म नहीं है। जब-जब माता मुझे याद करेंगी और प्रेम से व्याकुल होने के कारण उनकी बुद्धि भोली हो जाएगी (वे अपने-आपको भूल जाएँगी)॥3॥

* तब तब तुम्ह कहि कथा पुरानी। सुंदरि समुझाएहु मृदु बानी॥
कहउँ सुभायँ सपथ सत मोही। सुमुखि मातु हित राखउँ तोही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सुंदरी! तब-तब तुम कोमल वाणी से पुरानी कथाएँ कह-कहकर इन्हें समझाना। हे सुमुखि! मुझे सैकड़ों सौगंध हैं, मैं यह स्वभाव से ही कहता हूँ कि मैं तुम्हें केवल माता के लिए ही घर पर रखता हूँ॥4॥

दोहा :

* गुर श्रुति संमत धरम फलु पाइअ बिनहिं कलेस।
हठ बस सब संकट सहे गालव नहुष नरेस॥61॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(मेरी आज्ञा मानकर घर पर रहने से) गुरु और वेद के द्वारा सम्मत धर्म (के आचरण) का फल तुम्हें बिना ही क्लेश के मिल जाता है, किन्तु हठ के वश होकर गालव मुनि और राजा नहुष आदि सब ने संकट ही सहे॥61॥

चौपाई :

* मैं पुनि करि प्रवान पितु बानी। बेगि फिरब सुनु सुमुखि सयानी॥
दिवस जात नहिं लागिहि बारा। सुंदरि सिखवनु सुनहु हमारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सुमुखि! हे सयानी! सुनो, मैं भी पिता के वचन को सत्य करके शीघ्र ही लौटूँगा। दिन जाते देर नहीं लगेगी। हे सुंदरी! हमारी यह सीख सुनो!॥1॥

* जौं हठ करहु प्रेम बस बामा। तौ तुम्ह दुखु पाउब परिनामा॥
काननु कठिन भयंकरु भारी। घोर घामु हिम बारि बयारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे वामा! यदि प्रेमवश हठ करोगी, तो तुम परिणाम में दुःख पाओगी। वन बड़ा कठिन (क्लेशदायक) और भयानक है। वहाँ की धूप, जाड़ा, वर्षा और हवा सभी बड़े भयानक हैं॥2॥

* कुस कंटक मग काँकर नाना। चलब पयादेहिं बिनु पदत्राना॥
चरन कमल मृदु मंजु तुम्हारे। मारग अगम भूमिधर भारे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रास्ते में कुश, काँटे और बहुत से कंकड़ हैं। उन पर बिना जूते के पैदल ही चलना होगा। तुम्हारे चरणकमल कोमल और सुंदर हैं और रास्ते में बड़े-बड़े दुर्गम पर्वत हैं॥3॥

* कंदर खोह नदीं नद नारे। अगम अगाध न जाहिं निहारे॥
भालु बाघ बृक केहरि नागा। करहिं नाद सुनि धीरजु भागा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पर्वतों की गुफाएँ, खोह (दर्रे), नदियाँ, नद और नाले ऐसे अगम्य और गहरे हैं कि उनकी ओर देखा तक नहीं जाता। रीछ, बाघ, भेड़िये, सिंह और हाथी ऐसे (भयानक) शब्द करते हैं कि उन्हें सुनकर धीरज भाग जाता है॥4॥

दोहा :

* भूमि सयन बलकल बसन असनु कंद फल मूल।
ते कि सदा सब दिन मिलहिं सबुइ समय अनुकूल॥62॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जमीन पर सोना, पेड़ों की छाल के वस्त्र पहनना और कंद, मूल, फल का भोजन करना होगा। और वे भी क्या सदा सब दिन मिलेंगे? सब कुछ अपने-अपने समय के अनुकूल ही मिल सकेगा॥62॥

चौपाई :

* नर अहार रजनीचर चरहीं। कपट बेष बिधि कोटिक करहीं॥
लागइ अति पहार कर पानी। बिपिन बिपति नहिं जाइ बखानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मनुष्यों को खाने वाले निशाचर (राक्षस) फिरते रहते हैं। वे करोड़ों प्रकार के कपट रूप धारण कर लेते हैं। पहाड़ का पानी बहुत ही लगता है। वन की विपत्ति बखानी नहीं जा सकती॥1॥

* ब्याल कराल बिहग बन घोरा। निसिचर निकर नारि नर चोरा॥
डरपहिं धीर गहन सुधि आएँ। मृगलोचनि तुम्ह भीरु सुभाएँ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वन में भीषण सर्प, भयानक पक्षी और स्त्री-पुरुषों को चुराने वाले राक्षसों के झुंड के झुंड रहते हैं। वन की (भयंकरता) याद आने मात्र से धीर पुरुष भी डर जाते हैं। फिर हे मृगलोचनि! तुम तो स्वभाव से ही डरपोक हो!॥2॥

* हंसगवनि तुम्ह नहिं बन जोगू। सुनि अपजसु मोहि देइहि लोगू॥
मानस सलिल सुधाँ प्रतिपाली। जिअइ कि लवन पयोधि मराली॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे हंसगमनी! तुम वन के योग्य नहीं हो। तुम्हारे वन जाने की बात सुनकर लोग मुझे अपयश देंगे (बुरा कहेंगे)। मानसरोवर के अमृत के समान जल से पाली हुई हंसिनी कहीं खारे समुद्र में जी सकती है॥3॥

* नव रसाल बन बिहरनसीला। सोह कि कोकिल बिपिन करीला॥
रहहु भवन अस हृदयँ बिचारी। चंदबदनि दुखु कानन भारी॥4॥
*भावार्थ:-*नवीन आम के वन में विहार करने वाली कोयल क्या करील के जंगल में शोभा पाती है? हे चन्द्रमुखी! हृदय में ऐसा विचारकर तुम घर ही पर रहो। वन में बड़ा कष्ट है॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

############## श्री सीता-राम संवाद -2 ##############

दोहा :

* सहज सुहृद गुर स्वामि सिख जो न करइ सिर मानि।
सो पछिताइ अघाइ उर अवसि होइ हित हानि॥63॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वाभाविक ही हित चाहने वाले गुरु और स्वामी की सीख को जो सिर चढ़ाकर नहीं मानता, वह हृदय में भरपेट पछताता है और उसके हित की हानि अवश्य होती है॥63॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि मृदु बचन मनोहर पिय के। लोचन ललित भरे जल सिय के॥
सीतल सिख दाहक भइ कैसें। चकइहि सरद चंद निसि जैसें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रियतम के कोमल तथा मनोहर वचन सुनकर सीताजी के सुंदर नेत्र जल से भर गए। श्री रामजी की यह शीतल सीख उनको कैसी जलाने वाली हुई, जैसे चकवी को शरद ऋतु की चाँदनी रात होती है॥1॥

* उतरु न आव बिकल बैदेही। तजन चहत सुचि स्वामि सनेही॥
बरबस रोकि बिलोचन बारी। धरि धीरजु उर अवनिकुमारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जानकीजी से कुछ उत्तर देते नहीं बनता, वे यह सोचकर व्याकुल हो उठीं कि मेरे पवित्र और प्रेमी स्वामी मुझे छोड़ जाना चाहते हैं। नेत्रों के जल (आँसुओं) को जबर्दस्ती रोककर वे पृथ्वी की कन्या सीताजी हृदय में धीरज धरकर,॥2॥

* लागि सासु पग कह कर जोरी। छमबि देबि बड़ि अबिनय मोरी।
दीन्हि प्रानपति मोहि सिख सोई। जेहि बिधि मोर परम हित होई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सास के पैर लगकर, हाथ जोड़कर कहने लगीं- हे देवि! मेरी इस बड़ी भारी ढिठाई को क्षमा कीजिए। मुझे प्राणपति ने वही शिक्षा दी है, जिससे मेरा परम हित हो॥3॥

* मैं पुनि समुझि दीखि मन माहीं। पिय बियोग सम दुखु जग नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु मैंने मन में समझकर देख लिया कि पति के वियोग के समान जगत में कोई दुःख नहीं है॥4॥

दोहा :

* प्राननाथ करुनायतन सुंदर सुखद सुजान।
तुम्ह बिनु रघुकुल कुमुद बिधु सुरपुर नरक समान॥64॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्राणनाथ! हे दया के धाम! हे सुंदर! हे सुखों के देने वाले! हे सुजान! हे रघुकुल रूपी कुमुद के खिलाने वाले चन्द्रमा! आपके बिना स्वर्ग भी मेरे लिए नरक के समान है॥64॥

चौपाई :

* मातु पिता भगिनी प्रिय भाई। प्रिय परिवारु सुहृदय समुदाई॥
सासु ससुर गुर सजन सहाई। सुत सुंदर सुसील सुखदाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता, पिता, बहिन, प्यारा भाई, प्यारा परिवार, मित्रों का समुदाय, सास, ससुर, गुरु, स्वजन (बन्धु-बांधव), सहायक और सुंदर, सुशील और सुख देने वाला पुत्र-॥1॥

* जहँ लगिनाथ नेह अरु नाते। पिय बिनु तियहि तरनिहु ते ताते॥
तनु धनु धामु धरनि पुर राजू। पति बिहीन सबु सोक समाजू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! जहाँ तक स्नेह और नाते हैं, पति के बिना स्त्री को सूर्य से भी बढ़कर तपाने वाले हैं। शरीर, धन, घर, पृथ्वी, नगर और राज्य, पति के बिना स्त्री के लिए यह सब शोक का समाज है॥2॥

* भोग रोगसम भूषन भारू। जम जातना सरिस संसारू॥
प्राननाथ तुम्ह बिनु जग माहीं। मो कहुँ सुखद कतहुँ कछु नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भोग रोग के समान हैं, गहने भार रूप हैं और संसार यम यातना (नरक की पीड़ा) के समान है। हे प्राणनाथ! आपके बिना जगत में मुझे कहीं कुछ भी सुखदायी नहीं है॥3॥

* जिय बिनु देह नदी बिनु बारी। तैसिअ नाथ पुरुष बिनु नारी॥
नाथ सकल सुख साथ तुम्हारें। सरद बिमल बिधु बदनु निहारें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे बिना जीव के देह और बिना जल के नदी, वैसे ही हे नाथ! बिना पुरुष के स्त्री है। हे नाथ! आपके साथ रहकर आपका शरद्-(पूर्णिमा) के निर्मल चन्द्रमा के समान मुख देखने से मुझे समस्त सुख प्राप्त होंगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* खग मृग परिजन नगरु बनु बलकल बिमल दुकूल।
नाथ साथ सुरसदन सम परनसाल सुख मूल॥65॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आपके साथ पक्षी और पशु ही मेरे कुटुम्बी होंगे, वन ही नगर और वृक्षों की छाल ही निर्मल वस्त्र होंगे और पर्णकुटी (पत्तों की बनी झोपड़ी) ही स्वर्ग के समान सुखों की मूल होगी॥65॥

चौपाई :

* बनदेबीं बनदेव उदारा। करिहहिं सासु ससुर सम सारा॥
कुस किसलय साथरी सुहाई। प्रभु सँग मंजु मनोज तुराई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उदार हृदय के वनदेवी और वनदेवता ही सास-ससुर के समान मेरी सार-संभार करेंगे और कुशा और पत्तों की सुंदर साथरी (बिछौना) ही प्रभु के साथ कामदेव की मनोहर तोशक के समान होगी॥1॥

* कंद मूल फल अमिअ अहारू। अवध सौध सत सरिस पहारू॥
छिनु-छिनु प्रभु पद कमल बिलोकी। रहिहउँ मुदित दिवस जिमि कोकी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कन्द, मूल और फल ही अमृत के समान आहार होंगे और (वन के) पहाड़ ही अयोध्या के सैकड़ों राजमहलों के समान होंगे। क्षण-क्षण में प्रभु के चरण कमलों को देख-देखकर मैं ऐसी आनंदित रहूँगी जैसे दिन में चकवी रहती है॥2॥

* बन दुख नाथ कहे बहुतेरे। भय बिषाद परिताप घनेरे॥
प्रभु बियोग लवलेस समाना। सब मिलि होहिं न कृपानिधाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आपने वन के बहुत से दुःख और बहुत से भय, विषाद और सन्ताप कहे, परन्तु हे कृपानिधान! वे सब मिलकर भी प्रभु (आप) के वियोग (से होने वाले दुःख) के लवलेश के समान भी नहीं हो सकते॥3॥

* अस जियँ जानि सुजान सिरोमनि। लेइअ संग मोहि छाड़िअ जनि॥
बिनती बहुत करौं का स्वामी। करुनामय उर अंतरजामी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा जी में जानकर, हे सुजान शिरोमणि! आप मुझे साथ ले लीजिए, यहाँ न छोड़िए। हे स्वामी! मैं अधिक क्या विनती करूँ? आप करुणामय हैं और सबके हृदय के अंदर की जानने वाले हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

############## श्री सीता-राम संवाद -3 ##############

दोहा :

* राखिअ अवध जो अवधि लगि रहत न जनिअहिं प्रान।
दीनबंधु सुंदर सुखद सील सनेह निधान॥66॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे दीनबन्धु! हे सुंदर! हे सुख देने वाले! हे शील और प्रेम के भंडार! यदि अवधि (चौदह वर्ष) तक मुझे अयोध्या में रखते हैं, तो जान लीजिए कि मेरे प्राण नहीं रहेंगे॥66॥

चौपाई : 

* मोहि मग चलत न होइहि हारी। छिनु छिनु चरन सरोज निहारी॥
सबहि भाँति पिय सेवा करिहौं। मारग जनित सकल श्रम हरिहौं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्षण-क्षण में आपके चरण कमलों को देखते रहने से मुझे मार्ग चलने में थकावट न होगी। हे प्रियतम! मैं सभी प्रकार से आपकी सेवा करूँगी और मार्ग चलने से होने वाली सारी थकावट को दूर कर दूँगी॥1॥

* पाय पखारि बैठि तरु छाहीं। करिहउँ बाउ मुदित मन माहीं॥
श्रम कन सहित स्याम तनु देखें। कहँ दुख समउ प्रानपति पेखें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपके पैर धोकर, पेड़ों की छाया में बैठकर, मन में प्रसन्न होकर हवा करूँगी (पंखा झलूँगी)। पसीने की बूँदों सहित श्याम शरीर को देखकर प्राणपति के दर्शन करते हुए दुःख के लिए मुझे अवकाश ही कहाँ रहेगा॥2॥

* सम महि तृन तरुपल्लव डासी। पाय पलोटिहि सब निसि दासी॥
बार बार मृदु मूरति जोही। लागिहि तात बयारि न मोही॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समतल भूमि पर घास और पेड़ों के पत्ते बिछाकर यह दासी रातभर आपके चरण दबावेगी। बार-बार आपकी कोमल मूर्ति को देखकर मुझको गरम हवा भी न लगेगी॥3॥

* को प्रभु सँग मोहि चितवनिहारा। सिंघबधुहि जिमि ससक सिआरा॥
मैं सुकुमारि नाथ बन जोगू। तुम्हहि उचित तप मो कहुँ भोगू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के साथ (रहते) मेरी ओर (आँख उठाकर) देखने वाला कौन है (अर्थात कोई नहीं देख सकता)! जैसे सिंह की स्त्री (सिंहनी) को खरगोश और सियार नहीं देख सकते। मैं सुकुमारी हूँ और नाथ वन के योग्य हैं? आपको तो तपस्या उचित है और मुझको विषय भोग?॥4॥

दोहा :

* ऐसेउ बचन कठोर सुनि जौं न हृदउ बिलगान।
तौ प्रभु बिषम बियोग दुख सहिहहिं पावँर प्रान॥67॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसे कठोर वचन सुनकर भी जब मेरा हृदय न फटा तो, हे प्रभु! (मालूम होता है) ये पामर प्राण आपके वियोग का भीषण दुःख सहेंगे॥67॥

चौपाई :

* अस कहि सीय बिकल भइ भारी। बचन बियोगु न सकी सँभारी॥
देखि दसा रघुपति जियँ जाना। हठि राखें नहिं राखिहि प्राना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर सीताजी बहुत ही व्याकुल हो गईं। वे वचन के वियोग को भी न सम्हाल सकीं। (अर्थात शरीर से वियोग की बात तो अलग रही, वचन से भी वियोग की बात सुनकर वे अत्यन्त विकल हो गईं।) उनकी यह दशा देखकर श्री रघुनाथजी ने अपने जी में जान लिया कि हठपूर्वक इन्हें यहाँ रखने से ये प्राणों को न रखेंगी॥1॥

* कहेउ कृपाल भानुकुलनाथा। परिहरि सोचु चलहु बन साथा॥
नहिं बिषाद कर अवसरु आजू। बेगि करहु बन गवन समाजू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब कृपालु, सूर्यकुल के स्वामी श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने कहा कि सोच छोड़कर मेरे साथ वन को चलो। आज विषाद करने का अवसर नहीं है। तुरंत वनगमन की तैयारी करो॥2॥

----------


## calvitf

############ श्री राम-कौसल्या-सीता संवाद ################  

* कहि प्रिय बचन प्रिया समुझाई। लगे मातु पद आसिष पाई॥
बेगि प्रजा दुख मेटब आई। जननी निठुर बिसरि जनि जाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने प्रिय वचन कहकर प्रियतमा सीताजी को समझाया। फिर माता के पैरों लगकर आशीर्वाद प्राप्त किया। (माता ने कहा-) बेटा! जल्दी लौटकर प्रजा के दुःख को मिटाना और यह निठुर माता तुम्हें भूल न जाए!॥3॥

* फिरिहि दसा बिधि बहुरि कि मोरी। देखिहउँ नयन मनोहर जोरी।
सुदिन सुघरी तात कब होइहि। जननी जिअत बदन बिधु जोइहि॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे विधाता! क्या मेरी दशा भी फिर पलटेगी? क्या अपने नेत्रों से मैं इस मनोहर जोड़ी को फिर देख पाऊँगी? हे पुत्र! वह सुंदर दिन और शुभ घड़ी कब होगी जब तुम्हारी जननी जीते जी तुम्हारा चाँद सा मुखड़ा फिर देखेगी!॥4॥

दोहा :

* बहुरि बच्छ कहि लालु कहि रघुपति रघुबर तात।
कबहिं बोलाइ लगाइ हियँ हरषि निरखिहउँ गात॥68॥

*भावार्थ:-*हे तात! 'वत्स' कहकर, 'लाल' कहकर, 'रघुपति' कहकर, 'रघुवर' कहकर, मैं फिर कब तुम्हें बुलाकर हृदय से लगाऊँगी और हर्षित होकर तुम्हारे अंगों को देखूँगी!॥68॥

चौपाई :

* लखि सनेह कातरि महतारी। बचनु न आव बिकल भइ भारी॥
राम प्रबोधु कीन्ह बिधि नाना। समउ सनेहु न जाइ बखाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह देखकर कि माता स्नेह के मारे अधीर हो गई हैं और इतनी अधिक व्याकुल हैं कि मुँह से वचन नहीं निकलता। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने अनेक प्रकार से उन्हें समझाया। वह समय और स्नेह वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥1॥

* तब जानकी सासु पग लागी। सुनिअ माय मैं परम अभागी॥
सेवा समय दैअँ बनु दीन्हा। मोर मनोरथु सफल न कीन्हा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब जानकीजी सास के पाँव लगीं और बोलीं- हे माता! सुनिए, मैं बड़ी ही अभागिनी हूँ। आपकी सेवा करने के समय दैव ने मुझे वनवास दे दिया। मेरा मनोरथ सफल न किया॥2॥

* तजब छोभु जनि छाड़िअ छोहू। करमु कठिन कछु दोसु न मोहू॥
सुनिसिय बचन सासु अकुलानी। दसा कवनि बिधि कहौं बखानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप क्षोभ का त्याग कर दें, परन्तु कृपा न छोड़िएगा। कर्म की गति कठिन है, मुझे भी कुछ दोष नहीं है। सीताजी के वचन सुनकर सास व्याकुल हो गईं। उनकी दशा को मैं किस प्रकार बखान कर कहूँ!॥3॥

* बारहिं बार लाइ उर लीन्ही। धरि धीरजु सिख आसिष दीन्ही॥
अचल होउ अहिवातु तुम्हारा। जब लगि गंग जमुन जल धारा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने सीताजी को बार-बार हृदय से लगाया और धीरज धरकर शिक्षा दी और आशीर्वाद दिया कि जब तक गंगाजी और यमुनाजी में जल की धारा बहे, तब तक तुम्हारा सुहाग अचल रहे॥4॥

दोहा :

* सीतहि सासु आसीस सिख दीन्हि अनेक प्रकार।
चली नाइ पद पदुम सिरु अति हित बारहिं बार॥69॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी को सास ने अनेकों प्रकार से आशीर्वाद और शिक्षाएँ दीं और वे (सीताजी) बड़े ही प्रेम से बार-बार चरणकमलों में सिर नवाकर चलीं॥69॥

----------


## calvitf

############ श्री राम-लक्ष्मण संवाद ##################### 

चौपाई :

* समाचार जब लछिमन पाए। ब्याकुल बिलख बदन उठि धाए॥
कंप पुलक तन नयन सनीरा। गहे चरन अति प्रेम अधीरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब लक्ष्मणजी ने समाचार पाए, तब वे व्याकुल होकर उदास मुँह उठ दौड़े। शरीर काँप रहा है, रोमांच हो रहा है, नेत्र आँसुओं से भरे हैं। प्रेम से अत्यन्त अधीर होकर उन्होंने श्री रामजी के चरण पकड़ लिए॥1॥

* कहि न सकत कछु चितवत ठाढ़े। मीनु दीन जनु जल तें काढ़े॥
सोचु हृदयँ बिधि का होनिहारा। सबु सुखु सुकृतु सिरान हमारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे कुछ कह नहीं सकते, खड़े-खड़े देख रहे हैं। (ऐसे दीन हो रहे हैं) मानो जल से निकाले जाने पर मछली दीन हो रही हो। हृदय में यह सोच है कि हे विधाता! क्या होने वाला है? क्या हमारा सब सुख और पुण्य पूरा हो गया?॥2॥

* मो कहुँ काह कहब रघुनाथा। रखिहहिं भवन कि लेहहिं साथा॥
राम बिलोकि बंधु कर जोरें। देह गेहसब सन तृनु तोरें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझको श्री रघुनाथजी क्या कहेंगे? घर पर रखेंगे या साथ ले चलेंगे? श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने भाई लक्ष्मण को हाथ जोड़े और शरीर तथा घर सभी से नाता तोड़े हुए खड़े देखा॥3॥

* बोले बचनु राम नय नागर। सील सनेह सरल सुख सागर॥
तात प्रेम बस जनि कदराहू। समुझि हृदयँ परिनाम उछाहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब नीति में निपुण और शील, स्नेह, सरलता और सुख के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी वचन बोले- हे तात! परिणाम में होने वाले आनंद को हृदय में समझकर तुम प्रेमवश अधीर मत होओ॥4॥

दोहा :

* मातु पिता गुरु स्वामि सिख सिर धरि करहिं सुभायँ।
लहेउ लाभु तिन्ह जनम कर नतरु जनमु जग जायँ॥70॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोग माता, पिता, गुरु और स्वामी की शिक्षा को स्वाभाविक ही सिर चढ़ाकर उसका पालन करते हैं, उन्होंने ही जन्म लेने का लाभ पाया है, नहीं तो जगत में जन्म व्यर्थ ही है॥70॥

चौपाई :

* अस जियँ जानि सुनहु सिख भाई। करहु मातु पितु पद सेवकाई॥
भवन भरतु रिपुसूदनु नाहीं। राउ बृद्ध मम दुखु मन माहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भाई! हृदय में ऐसा जानकर मेरी सीख सुनो और माता-पिता के चरणों की सेवा करो। भरत और शत्रुघ्न घर पर नहीं हैं, महाराज वृद्ध हैं और उनके मन में मेरा दुःख है॥1॥

* मैं बन जाउँ तुम्हहि लेइ साथा। होइ सबहि बिधि अवध अनाथा॥
गुरु पितु मातु प्रजा परिवारू। सब कहुँ परइ दुसह दुख भारू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस अवस्था में मैं तुमको साथ लेकर वन जाऊँ तो अयोध्या सभी प्रकार से अनाथ हो जाएगी। गुरु, पिता, माता, प्रजा और परिवार सभी पर दुःख का दुःसह भार आ पड़ेगा॥2॥

* रहहु करहु सब कर परितोषू। नतरु तात होइहि बड़ दोषू॥
जासु राज प्रिय प्रजा दुखारी। सो नृपु अवसि नरक अधिकारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अतः तुम यहीं रहो और सबका संतोष करते रहो। नहीं तो हे तात! बड़ा दोष होगा। जिसके राज्य में प्यारी प्रजा दुःखी रहती है, वह राजा अवश्य ही नरक का अधिकारी होता है॥3॥

* रहहु तात असि नीति बिचारी। सुनत लखनु भए ब्याकुल भारी॥
सिअरें बचन सूखि गए कैसें। परसत तुहिन तामरसु जैसें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! ऐसी नीति विचारकर तुम घर रह जाओ। यह सुनते ही लक्ष्मणजी बहुत ही व्याकुल हो गए! इन शीतल वचनों से वे कैसे सूख गए, जैसे पाले के स्पर्श से कमल सूख जाता है!॥4॥

दोहा :

* उतरु न आवत प्रेम बस गहे चरन अकुलाइ।
नाथ दासु मैं स्वामि तुम्ह तजहु त काह बसाइ॥71॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेमवश लक्ष्मणजी से कुछ उत्तर देते नहीं बनता। उन्होंने व्याकुल होकर श्री रामजी के चरण पकड़ लिए और कहा- हे नाथ! मैं दास हूँ और आप स्वामी हैं, अतः आप मुझे छोड़ ही दें तो मेरा क्या वश है?॥71॥

चौपाई :

* दीन्हि मोहि सिख नीकि गोसाईं। लागि अगम अपनी कदराईं॥
नरबर धीर धरम धुर धारी। निगम नीति कहुँ ते अधिकारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! आपने मुझे सीख तो बड़ी अच्छी दी है, पर मुझे अपनी कायरता से वह मेरे लिए अगम (पहुँच के बाहर) लगी। शास्त्र और नीति के तो वे ही श्रेष्ठ पुरुष अधिकारी हैं, जो धीर हैं और धर्म की धुरी को धारण करने वाले हैं॥1॥

* मैं सिसु प्रभु सनेहँ प्रतिपाला। मंदरु मेरु कि लेहिं मराला॥
गुर पितु मातु न जानउँ काहू। कहउँ सुभाउ नाथ पतिआहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं तो प्रभु (आप) के स्नेह में पला हुआ छोटा बच्चा हूँ! कहीं हंस भी मंदराचल या सुमेरु पर्वत को उठा सकते हैं! हे नाथ! स्वभाव से ही कहता हूँ, आप विश्वास करें, मैं आपको छोड़कर गुरु, पिता, माता किसी को भी नहीं जानता॥2॥

* जहँ लगि जगत सनेह सगाई। प्रीति प्रतीति निगम निजु गाई॥
मोरें सबइ एक तुम्ह स्वामी। दीनबंधु उर अंतरजामी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में जहाँ तक स्नेह का संबंध, प्रेम और विश्वास है, जिनको स्वयं वेद ने गाया है- हे स्वामी! हे दीनबन्धु! हे सबके हृदय के अंदर की जानने वाले! मेरे तो वे सब कुछ केवल आप ही हैं॥3॥

* धरम नीति उपदेसिअ ताही। कीरति भूति सुगति प्रिय जाही॥
मन क्रम बचन चरन रत होई। कृपासिंधु परिहरिअ कि सोई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धर्म और नीति का उपदेश तो उसको करना चाहिए, जिसे कीर्ति, विभूति (ऐश्वर्य) या सद्गति प्यारी हो, किन्तु जो मन, वचन और कर्म से चरणों में ही प्रेम रखता हो, हे कृपासिन्धु! क्या वह भी त्यागने के योग्य है?॥4॥

दोहा :

* करुनासिंधु सुबंधु के सुनि मृदु बचन बिनीत।
समुझाए उर लाइ प्रभु जानि सनेहँ सभीत॥72॥
*
भावार्थ:-* दया के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने भले भाई के कोमल और नम्रतायुक्त वचन सुनकर और उन्हें स्नेह के कारण डरे हुए जानकर, हृदय से लगाकर समझाया॥72॥

चौपाई :

* मागहु बिदा मातु सन जाई। आवहु बेगि चलहु बन भाई॥
मुदित भए सुनि रघुबर बानी। भयउ लाभ बड़ गइ बड़ि हानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और कहा-) हे भाई! जाकर माता से विदा माँग आओ और जल्दी वन को चलो! रघुकुल में श्रेष्ठ श्री रामजी की वाणी सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी आनंदित हो गए। बड़ी हानि दूर हो गई और बड़ा लाभ हुआ!॥1।

----------


## old_atal

> शुक्रिया मित्र ...................................
> मेरा यहाँ पर नाम धवल है


यथा नाम तथा कर्मः

धवल नाम और धवल काम, अति उत्तम मित्र !!!

----------


## calvitf

> यथा नाम तथा कर्मः
> 
> धवल नाम और धवल काम, अति उत्तम मित्र !!!


मान्यवर आशीर्वाद देते रहिएगा ......................................

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

############# श्री लक्ष्मण-सुमित्रा संवाद ##################  

* हरषित हृदयँ मातु पहिं आए। मनहुँ अंध फिरि लोचन पाए॥
जाइ जननि पग नायउ माथा। मनु रघुनंदन जानकि साथा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे हर्षित हृदय से माता सुमित्राजी के पास आए, मानो अंधा फिर से नेत्र पा गया हो। उन्होंने जाकर माता के चरणों में मस्तक नवाया, किन्तु उनका मन रघुकुल को आनंद देने वाले श्री रामजी और जानकीजी के साथ था॥2॥

* पूँछे मातु मलिन मन देखी। लखन कही सब कथा बिसेषी।
गई सहमि सुनि बचन कठोरा। मृगी देखि दव जनु चहुँ ओरा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता ने उदास मन देखकर उनसे (कारण) पूछा। लक्ष्मणजी ने सब कथा विस्तार से कह सुनाई। सुमित्राजी कठोर वचनों को सुनकर ऐसी सहम गईं जैसे हिरनी चारों ओर वन में आग लगी देखकर सहम जाती है॥3॥

* लखन लखेउ भा अनरथ आजू। एहिं सनेह सब करब अकाजू॥
मागत बिदा सभय सकुचाहीं। जाइ संग बिधि कहिहि कि नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मण ने देखा कि आज (अब) अनर्थ हुआ। ये स्नेह वश काम बिगाड़ देंगी! इसलिए वे विदा माँगते हुए डर के मारे सकुचाते हैं (और मन ही मन सोचते हैं) कि हे विधाता! माता साथ जाने को कहेंगी या नहीं॥4॥

दोहा :

* समुझि सुमित्राँ राम सिय रूपु सुसीलु सुभाउ।
नृप सनेहु लखि धुनेउ सिरु पापिनि दीन्ह कुदाउ॥73॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमित्राजी ने श्री रामजी और श्री सीताजी के रूप, सुंदर शील और स्वभाव को समझकर और उन पर राजा का प्रेम देखकर अपना सिर धुना (पीटा) और कहा कि पापिनी कैकेयी ने बुरी तरह घात लगाया॥73॥

चौपाई :

* धीरजु धरेउ कुअवसर जानी। सहज सुहृद बोली मृदु बानी॥
तात तुम्हारि मातु बैदेही। पिता रामु सब भाँति सनेही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु कुसमय जानकर धैर्य धारण किया और स्वभाव से ही हित चाहने वाली सुमित्राजी कोमल वाणी से बोलीं- हे तात! जानकीजी तुम्हारी माता हैं और सब प्रकार से स्नेह करने वाले श्री रामचन्द्रजी तुम्हारे पिता हैं!॥1॥

* अवध तहाँ जहँ राम निवासू। तहँइँ दिवसु जहँ भानु प्रकासू॥
जौं पै सीय रामु बन जाहीं। अवध तुम्हार काजु कछु नाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ श्री रामजी का निवास हो वहीं अयोध्या है। जहाँ सूर्य का प्रकाश हो वहीं दिन है। यदि निश्चय ही सीता-राम वन को जाते हैं, तो अयोध्या में तुम्हारा कुछ भी काम नहीं है॥2॥

* गुर पितु मातु बंधु सुर साईं। सेइअहिं सकल प्रान की नाईं॥
रामु प्रानप्रिय जीवन जी के। स्वारथ रहित सखा सबही के॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरु, पिता, माता, भाई, देवता और स्वामी, इन सबकी सेवा प्राण के समान करनी चाहिए। फिर श्री रामचन्द्रजी तो प्राणों के भी प्रिय हैं, हृदय के भी जीवन हैं और सभी के स्वार्थरहित सखा हैं॥3॥

* पूजनीय प्रिय परम जहाँ तें। सब मानिअहिं राम के नातें॥
अस जियँ जानि संग बन जाहू। लेहु तात जग जीवन लाहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में जहाँ तक पूजनीय और परम प्रिय लोग हैं, वे सब रामजी के नाते से ही (पूजनीय और परम प्रिय) मानने योग्य हैं। हृदय में ऐसा जानकर, हे तात! उनके साथ वन जाओ और जगत में जीने का लाभ उठाओ!॥4॥

दोहा :

* भूरि भाग भाजनु भयहु मोहि समेत बलि जाउँ।
जौं तुम्हरें मन छाड़ि छलु कीन्ह राम पद ठाउँ॥74॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं बलिहारी जाती हूँ, (हे पुत्र!) मेरे समेत तुम बड़े ही सौभाग्य के पात्र हुए, जो तुम्हारे चित्त ने छल छोड़कर श्री राम के चरणों में स्थान प्राप्त किया है॥74॥

चौपाई :

* पुत्रवती जुबती जग सोई। रघुपति भगतु जासु सुतु होई॥
नतरु बाँझ भलि बादि बिआनी। राम बिमुख सुत तें हित जानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*संसार में वही युवती स्त्री पुत्रवती है, जिसका पुत्र श्री रघुनाथजी का भक्त हो। नहीं तो जो राम से विमुख पुत्र से अपना हित जानती है, वह तो बाँझ ही अच्छी। पशु की भाँति उसका ब्याना (पुत्र प्रसव करना) व्यर्थ ही है॥1॥

* तुम्हरेहिं भाग रामु बन जाहीं। दूसर हेतु तात कछु नाहीं॥
सकल सुकृत कर बड़ फलु एहू। राम सीय पद सहज सनेहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम्हारे ही भाग्य से श्री रामजी वन को जा रहे हैं। हे तात! दूसरा कोई कारण नहीं है। सम्पूर्ण पुण्यों का सबसे बड़ा फल यही है कि श्री सीतारामजी के चरणों में स्वाभाविक प्रेम हो॥2॥

* रागु रोषु इरिषा मदु मोहू। जनि सपनेहुँ इन्ह के बस होहू॥
सकल प्रकार बिकार बिहाई। मन क्रम बचन करेहु सेवकाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राग, रोष, ईर्षा, मद और मोह- इनके वश स्वप्न में भी मत होना। सब प्रकार के विकारों का त्याग कर मन, वचन और कर्म से श्री सीतारामजी की सेवा करना॥3॥

* तुम्ह कहुँ बन सब भाँति सुपासू। सँग पितु मातु रामु सिय जासू॥
जेहिं न रामु बन लहहिं कलेसू। सुत सोइ करेहु इहइ उपदेसू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुमको वन में सब प्रकार से आराम है, जिसके साथ श्री रामजी और सीताजी रूप पिता-माता हैं। हे पुत्र! तुम वही करना जिससे श्री रामचन्द्रजी वन में क्लेश न पावें, मेरा यही उपदेश है॥4॥

छन्द : 

** उपदेसु यहु जेहिं तात तुम्हरे राम सिय सुख पावहीं।
पितु मातु प्रिय परिवार पुर सुख सुरति बन बिसरावहीं॥
तुलसी प्रभुहि सिख देइ आयसु दीन्ह पुनि आसिष दई।
रति होउ अबिरल अमल सिय रघुबीर पद नित-नित नई॥**
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! मेरा यही उपदेश है (अर्थात तुम वही करना), जिससे वन में तुम्हारे कारण श्री रामजी और सीताजी सुख पावें और पिता, माता, प्रिय परिवार तथा नगर के सुखों की याद भूल जाएँ। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि सुमित्राजी ने इस प्रकार हमारे प्रभु (श्री लक्ष्मणजी) को शिक्षा देकर (वन जाने की) आज्ञा दी और फिर यह आशीर्वाद दिया कि श्री सीताजी और श्री रघुवीरजी के चरणों में तुम्हारा निर्मल (निष्काम और अनन्य) एवं प्रगाढ़ प्रेम नित-नित नया हो!

सोरठा : 

* मातु चरन सिरु नाइ चले तुरत संकित हृदयँ।
बागुर बिषम तोराइ मनहुँ भाग मृगु भाग बस॥75॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता के चरणों में सिर नवाकर, हृदय में डरते हुए (कि अब भी कोई विघ्न न आ जाए) लक्ष्मणजी तुरंत इस तरह चल दिए जैसे सौभाग्यवश कोई हिरन कठिन फंदे को तुड़ाकर भाग निकला हो॥75॥

चौपाई :

* गए लखनु जहँ जानकिनाथू। भे मन मुदित पाइ प्रिय साथू॥
बंदि राम सिय चरन सुहाए। चले संग नृपमंदिर आए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी वहाँ गए जहाँ श्री जानकीनाथजी थे और प्रिय का साथ पाकर मन में बड़े ही प्रसन्न हुए। श्री रामजी और सीताजी के सुंदर चरणों की वंदना करके वे उनके साथ चले और राजभवन में आए॥1॥

* कहहिं परसपर पुर नर नारी। भलि बनाइ बिधि बात बिगारी॥
तन कृस मन दुखु बदन मलीने। बिकल मनहुँ माखी मधु छीने॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष आपस में कह रहे हैं कि विधाता ने खूब बनाकर बात बिगाड़ी! उनके शरीर दुबले, मन दुःखी और मुख उदास हो रहे हैं। वे ऐसे व्याकुल हैं, जैसे शहद छीन लिए जाने पर शहद की मक्खियाँ व्याकुल हों॥2॥

* कर मीजहिं सिरु धुनि पछिताहीं। जनु बिनु पंख बिहग अकुलाहीं॥
भइ बड़ि भीर भूप दरबारा। बरनि न जाइ बिषादु अपारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब हाथ मल रहे हैं और सिर धुनकर (पीटकर) पछता रहे हैं। मानो बिना पंख के पक्षी व्याकुल हो रहे हों। राजद्वार पर बड़ी भीड़ हो रही है। अपार विषाद का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥3॥

----------


## old_atal

> *
> भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मण ने देखा कि आज (अब) अनर्थ हुआ। ये स्नेह वश काम बिगाड़ देंगी! इसलिए वे विदा माँगते हुए डर के मारे सकुचाते हैं (और मन ही मन सोचते हैं) कि हे विधाता! माता साथ जाने को कहेंगी या नहीं॥4॥
> *भावार्थ:-*माता के चरणों में सिर नवाकर, हृदय में डरते हुए (कि अब भी कोई विघ्न न आ जाए) लक्ष्मणजी तुरंत इस तरह चल दिए जैसे सौभाग्यवश कोई हिरन कठिन फंदे को तुड़ाकर भाग निकला हो॥75॥



कितना सूक्ष्म विवरण और वर्णन है | पढ़ाने के लिए कोटिश धन्यवाद मित्र |

----------


## old_atal

> 



सत्यवचन भाई, निरर्थक विषयों पर लोग जाने कितने शब्द खर्च कर देते है | एक छोटा सा प्रसंग याद आता है जन्मेजय और तक्षक सन्दर्भ से की जन्मेजय कहते है की शिकारी जंगल में बांसुरी बजा के हिरन को बुलाता है, हिरन को बांसुरी की आवाज अच्छी लगती है लेकिन साथ ही जानता भी है कि ये शिकारी की चाल है! मानसिक द्वन्द को पीछे छोड़ कर हिरन फिर भी शिकारी के पास जाता है और मारा जाता है | जन्मेजय पुनः कहते है की एक हिरन है जो अपनी पसंद की धुन के लिए अपने प्राण दे देता है और एक मनुष्य है जो कुछ पसंद आने पर तारीफ के दो शब्द भी नहीं कहता |

----------


## calvitf

> सत्यवचन भाई, निरर्थक विषयों पर लोग जाने कितने शब्द खर्च कर देते है | एक छोटा सा प्रसंग याद आता है जन्मेजय और तक्षक सन्दर्भ से की जन्मेजय कहते है की शिकारी जंगल में बांसुरी बजा के हिरन को बुलाता है, हिरन को बांसुरी की आवाज अच्छी लगती है लेकिन साथ ही जानता भी है कि ये शिकारी की चाल है! मानसिक द्वन्द को पीछे छोड़ कर हिरन फिर भी शिकारी के पास जाता है और मारा जाता है | जन्मेजय पुनः कहते है की एक हिरन है जो अपनी पसंद की धुन के लिए अपने प्राण दे देता है और एक मनुष्य है जो कुछ पसंद आने पर तारीफ के दो शब्द भी नहीं कहता |


मित्र उपरोक्त विचारो को राम दरबार मे देने और सुनाने के लिए शुक्रिया ..........................
हमे आशा ही नही वरन विश्वास है की आप इसी तरह सत्सग से हम फोरम मे विचरण के वालों का मार्गदर्शन कराते रहेंगे

----------


## SUNIL1107

.............................

----------


## calvitf

अब अगले प्रसंग मे श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी, सीताजी का महाराज दशरथ के पास विदा माँगने जाना, दशरथजी का सीताजी को समझाना को मित्र गण पढ़ेंगे

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्र......... बिना किसी आशा के और नि: स्वार्थ भाव से  सूत्र को यहाँ तक ले आने के लिए आप बहुत बधाई के पात्र हैं............ मेरा प्रणाम स्वीकार करें.......

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई धवल जी का शुक्रिया....................

----------


## Badtameez

> .............................


यह चित्र (सुनील जी ने जो लगाया) रामायण सीरियल का है। यह सीरियल रामानन्दसागर जी ने बनाया। उनको इस महान कार्य के लिए प्रणाम करता हूँ। इस महान सीरियल के संवाद भी रामानन्द सागर जी ने लिखें । यह रामचरितमानस के आधार पर बनाया गया सीरियल है। यह बहुत ही लोकप्रिय हुआ। इसमें जितने भी गीत हैं सभी को परम श्रध्येय श्री रविन्द्र जैन जी ने लिखा है। संगीत भी रविन्द्र जैन जी ने ही दिया। रामायण के शीर्षक गीत में संगीत जयदेव जी का है। 
जय सिया राम जी की!

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र......... बिना किसी आशा के और नि: स्वार्थ भाव से  सूत्र को यहाँ तक ले आने के लिए आप बहुत बधाई के पात्र हैं............ मेरा प्रणाम स्वीकार करें.......


आचार्य जी को प्रणाम..........................
बहुत दिन बाद आशीर्वाद प्राप्त हुआ आपका आपसे प्रार्थना है की आप इसी तरह हमे अपना कृपा पात्र बनाए रखे

----------


## calvitf

श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी, सीताजी का महाराज दशरथ के पास विदा माँगने जाना, दशरथजी का सीताजी को समझाना 

* सचिवँ उठाइ राउ बैठारे। कहि प्रिय बचन रामु पगु धारे॥
सिय समेत दोउ तनय निहारी। ब्याकुल भयउ भूमिपति भारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*'श्री रामजी पधारे हैं', ये प्रिय वचन कहकर मंत्री ने राजा को उठाकर बैठाया। सीता सहित दोनों पुत्रों को (वन के लिए तैयार) देखकर राजा बहुत व्याकुल हुए॥4॥

दोहा :

* सीय सहित सुत सुभग दोउ देखि देखि अकुलाइ।
बारहिं बार सनेह बस राउ लेइ उर लाइ॥76॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीता सहित दोनों सुंदर पुत्रों को देख-देखकर राजा अकुलाते हैं और स्नेह वश बारंबार उन्हें हृदय से लगा लेते हैं॥76॥

चौपाई :

* सकइ न बोलि बिकल नरनाहू। सोक जनित उर दारुन दाहू॥
नाइ सीसु पद अति अनुरागा। उठि रघुबीर बिदा तब मागा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा व्याकुल हैं, बोल नहीं सकते। हृदय में शोक से उत्पन्न हुआ भयानक सन्ताप है। तब रघुकुल के वीर श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने अत्यन्त प्रेम से चरणों में सिर नवाकर उठकर विदा माँगी-॥1॥

* पितु असीस आयसु मोहि दीजै। हरष समय बिसमउ कत कीजै॥
तात किएँ प्रिय प्रेम प्रमादू। जसु जग जाइ होइ अपबादू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पिताजी! मुझे आशीर्वाद और आज्ञा दीजिए। हर्ष के समय आप शोक क्यों कर रहे हैं? हे तात! प्रिय के प्रेमवश प्रमाद (कर्तव्यकर्म में त्रुटि) करने से जगत में यश जाता रहेगा और निंदा होगी॥2॥

* सुनि सनेह बस उठि नरनाहाँ। बैठारे रघुपति गहि बाहाँ॥
सुनहु तात तुम्ह कहुँ मुनि कहहीं। रामु चराचर नायक अहहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर स्नेहवश राजा ने उठकर श्री रघुनाथजी की बाँह पकड़कर उन्हें बैठा लिया और कहा- हे तात! सुनो, तुम्हारे लिए मुनि लोग कहते हैं कि श्री राम चराचर के स्वामी हैं॥3॥

* सुभ अरु असुभ करम अनुहारी। ईसु देइ फलु हृदयँ बिचारी॥
करइ जो करम पाव फल सोई। निगम नीति असि कह सबु कोई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शुभ और अशुभ कर्मों के अनुसार ईश्वर हृदय में विचारकर फल देता है, जो कर्म करता है, वही फल पाता है। ऐसी वेद की नीति है, यह सब कोई कहते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

*औरु करै अपराधु कोउ और पाव फल भोगु।
अति बिचित्र भगवंत गति को जग जानै जोगु॥77॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(किन्तु इस अवसर पर तो इसके विपरीत हो रहा है,) अपराध तो कोई और ही करे और उसके फल का भोग कोई और ही पावे। भगवान की लीला बड़ी ही विचित्र है, उसे जानने योग्य जगत में कौन है?॥77॥

चौपाई :

* रायँ राम राखन हित लागी। बहुत उपाय किए छलु त्यागी॥
लखी राम रुख रहत न जाने। धरम धुरंधर धीर सयाने॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने इस प्रकार श्री रामचन्द्रजी को रखने के लिए छल छोड़कर बहुत से उपाय किए, पर जब उन्होंने धर्मधुरंधर, धीर और बुद्धिमान श्री रामजी का रुख देख लिया और वे रहते हुए न जान पड़े,॥1॥

* तब नृप सीय लाइ उर लीन्ही। अति हित बहुत भाँति सिख दीन्ही॥
कहि बन के दुख दुसह सुनाए। सासु ससुर पितु सुख समुझाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब राजा ने सीताजी को हृदय से लगा लिया और बड़े प्रेम से बहुत प्रकार की शिक्षा दी। वन के दुःसह दुःख कहकर सुनाए। फिर सास, ससुर तथा पिता के (पास रहने के) सुखों को समझाया॥2॥

* सिय मनु राम चरन अनुरागा। घरुन सुगमु बनु बिषमु न लागा॥
औरउ सबहिं सीय समुझाई। कहि कहि बिपिन बिपति अधिकाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु सीताजी का मन श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में अनुरक्त था, इसलिए उन्हें घर अच्छा नहीं लगा और न वन भयानक लगा। फिर और सब लोगों ने भी वन में विपत्तियों की अधिकता बता-बताकर सीताजी को समझाया॥3॥

* सचिव नारि गुर नारि सयानी। सहित सनेह कहहिं मृदु बानी॥
तुम्ह कहुँ तौ न दीन्ह बनबासू। करहु जो कहहिं ससुर गुर सासू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंत्री सुमंत्रजी की पत्नी और गुरु वशिष्ठजी की स्त्री अरुंधतीजी तथा और भी चतुर स्त्रियाँ स्नेह के साथ कोमल वाणी से कहती हैं कि तुमको तो (राजा ने) वनवास दिया नहीं है, इसलिए जो ससुर, गुरु और सास कहें, तुम तो वही करो॥4॥

दोहा :  

* सिख सीतलि हित मधुर मृदु सुनि सीतहि न सोहानि।
सरद चंद चंदिनि लगत जनु चकई अकुलानि॥78॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह शीतल, हितकारी, मधुर और कोमल सीख सुनने पर सीताजी को अच्छी नहीं लगी। (वे इस प्रकार व्याकुल हो गईं) मानो शरद ऋतु के चन्द्रमा की चाँदनी लगते ही चकई व्याकुल हो उठी हो॥78॥

चौपाई :

* सीय सकुच बस उतरु न देई। सो सुनि तमकि उठी कैकेई॥
मुनि पट भूषन भाजन आनी। आगें धरि बोली मृदु बानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी संकोचवश उत्तर नहीं देतीं। इन बातों को सुनकर कैकेयी तमककर उठी। उसने मुनियों के वस्त्र, आभूषण (माला, मेखला आदि) और बर्तन (कमण्डलु आदि) लाकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के आगे रख दिए और कोमल वाणी से कहा-॥1॥

* नृपहि प्रानप्रिय तुम्ह रघुबीरा। सील सनेह न छाड़िहि भीरा॥
सुकृतु सुजसु परलोकु नसाऊ। तुम्हहि जान बन कहिहि न काऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुवीर! राजा को तुम प्राणों के समान प्रिय हो। भीरु (प्रेमवश दुर्बल हृदय के) राजा शील और स्नेह नहीं छोड़ेंगे! पुण्य, सुंदर यश और परलोक चाहे नष्ट हे जाए, पर तुम्हें वन जाने को वे कभी न कहेंगे॥2॥

* अस बिचारि सोइ करहु जो भावा। राम जननि सिख सुनि सुखु पावा॥
भूपहि बचन बानसम लागे। करहिं न प्रान पयान अभागे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा विचारकर जो तुम्हें अच्छा लगे वही करो। माता की सीख सुनकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने (बड़ा) सुख पाया, परन्तु राजा को ये वचन बाण के समान लगे। (वे सोचने लगे) अब भी अभागे प्राण (क्यों) नहीं निकलते!॥3॥

* लोग बिकल मुरुछित नरनाहू। काह करिअ कछु सूझ न काहू॥
रामु तुरत मुनि बेषु बनाई। चले जनक जननिहि सिरु नाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा मूर्छित हो गए, लोग व्याकुल हैं। किसी को कुछ सूझ नहीं पड़ता कि क्या करें। श्री रामचन्द्रजी तुरंत मुनि का वेष बनाकर और माता-पिता को सिर नवाकर चल दिए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-सीता-लक्ष्मण का वन गमन और नगर निवासियों को सोए छोड़कर आगे बढ़ना -1

दोहा :

* सजि बन साजु समाजु सबु बनिता बंधु समेत।
बंदि बिप्र गुर चरन प्रभु चले करि सबहि अचेत॥79॥

*भावार्थ:-*वन का सब साज-सामान सजकर (वन के लिए आवश्यक वस्तुओं को साथ लेकर) श्री रामचन्द्रजी स्त्री (श्री सीताजी) और भाई (लक्ष्मणजी) सहित, ब्राह्मण और गुरु के चरणों की वंदना करके सबको अचेत करके चले॥79॥

चौपाई :

* निकसि बसिष्ठ द्वार भए ठाढ़े। देखे लोग बिरह दव दाढ़े॥
कहि प्रिय बचन सकल समुझाए। बिप्र बृंद रघुबीर बोलाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजमहल से निकलकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी वशिष्ठजी के दरवाजे पर जा खड़े हुए और देखा कि सब लोग विरह की अग्नि में जल रहे हैं। उन्होंने प्रिय वचन कहकर सबको समझाया, फिर श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने ब्राह्मणों की मंडली को बुलाया॥1॥

* गुर सन कहि बरषासन दीन्हे। आदर दान बिनय बस कीन्हे॥
जाचक दान मान संतोषे। मीत पुनीत प्रेम परितोषे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरुजी से कहकर उन सबको वर्षाशन (वर्षभर का भोजन) दिए और आदर, दान तथा विनय से उन्हें वश में कर लिया। फिर याचकों को दान और मान देकर संतुष्ट किया तथा मित्रों को पवित्र प्रेम से प्रसन्न किया॥2॥

* दासीं दास बोलाइ बहोरी। गुरहि सौंपि बोले कर जोरी॥
सब कै सार सँभार गोसाईं। करबि जनक जननी की नाईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर दास-दासियों को बुलाकर उन्हें गुरुजी को सौंपकर, हाथ जोड़कर बोले- हे गुसाईं! इन सबकी माता-पिता के समान सार-संभार (देख-रेख) करते रहिएगा॥3॥

* बारहिं बार जोरि जुग पानी। कहत रामु सब सन मृदु बानी॥
सोइ सब भाँति मोर हितकारी। जेहि तें रहै भुआल सुखारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी बार-बार दोनों हाथ जोड़कर सबसे कोमल वाणी कहते हैं कि मेरा सब प्रकार से हितकारी मित्र वही होगा, जिसकी चेष्टा से महाराज सुखी रहें॥4॥

दोहा :

* मातु सकल मोरे बिरहँ जेहिं न होहिं दुख दीन।
सोइ उपाउ तुम्ह करेहु सब पुर जन परम प्रबीन॥80॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे परम चतुर पुरवासी सज्जनों! आप लोग सब वही उपाए कीजिएगा, जिससे मेरी सब माताएँ मेरे विरह के दुःख से दुःखी न हों॥80॥

चौपाई :

*  एहि बिधि राम सबहि समुझावा। गुर पद पदुम हरषि सिरु नावा॥
गनपति गौरि गिरीसु मनाई। चले असीस पाइ रघुराई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार श्री रामजी ने सबको समझाया और हर्षित होकर गुरुजी के चरणकमलों में सिर नवाया। फिर गणेशजी, पार्वतीजी और कैलासपति महादेवजी को मनाकर तथा आशीर्वाद पाकर श्री रघुनाथजी चले॥1॥

* राम चलत अति भयउ बिषादू। सुनि न जाइ पुर आरत नादू॥
कुसगुन लंक अवध अति सोकू। हरष बिषाद बिबस सुरलोकू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के चलते ही बड़ा भारी विषाद हो गया। नगर का आर्तनाद (हाहाकर) सुना नहीं जाता। लंका में बुरे शकुन होने लगे, अयोध्या में अत्यन्त शोक छा गया और देवलोक में सब हर्ष और विषाद दोनों के वश में गए। (हर्ष इस बात का था कि अब राक्षसों का नाश होगा और विषाद अयोध्यावासियों के शोक के कारण था)॥2॥

* गइ मुरुछा तब भूपति जागे। बोलि सुमंत्रु कहन अस लागे॥
रामु चले बन प्रान न जाहीं। केहि सुख लागि रहत तन माहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मूर्छा दूर हुई, तब राजा जागे और सुमंत्र को बुलाकर ऐसा कहने लगे- श्री राम वन को चले गए, पर मेरे प्राण नहीं जा रहे हैं। न जाने ये किस सुख के लिए शरीर में टिक रहे हैं॥3॥

* एहि तें कवन ब्यथा बलवाना। जो दुखु पाइ तजहिं तनु प्राना॥
पुनि धरि धीर कहइ नरनाहू। लै रथु संग सखा तुम्ह जाहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इससे अधिक बलवती और कौन सी व्यथा होगी, जिस दुःख को पाकर प्राण शरीर को छोड़ेंगे। फिर धीरज धरकर राजा ने कहा- हे सखा! तुम रथ लेकर श्री राम के साथ जाओ॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुठि सुकुमार कुमार दोउ जनकसुता सुकुमारि।
रथ चढ़ाइ देखराइ बनु फिरेहु गएँ दिन चारि॥81॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अत्यन्त सुकुमार दोनों कुमारों को और सुकुमारी जानकी को रथ में चढ़ाकर, वन दिखलाकर चार दिन के बाद लौट आना॥81॥

चौपाई :

* जौं नहिं फिरहिं धीर दोउ भाई। सत्यसंध दृढ़ब्रत रघुराई॥
तौ तुम्ह बिनय करेहु कर जोरी। फेरिअ प्रभु मिथिलेसकिसोरी॥1॥॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि धैर्यवान दोनों भाई न लौटें- क्योंकि श्री रघुनाथजी प्रण के सच्चे और दृढ़ता से नियम का पालन करने वाले हैं- तो तुम हाथ जोड़कर विनती करना कि हे प्रभो! जनककुमारी सीताजी को तो लौटा दीजिए॥1॥

* जब सिय कानन देखि डेराई। कहेहु मोरि सिख अवसरु पाई॥
सासु ससुर अस कहेउ सँदेसू। पुत्रि फिरिअ बन बहुत कलेसू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब सीता वन को देखकर डरें, तब मौका पाकर मेरी यह सीख उनसे कहना कि तुम्हारे सास और ससुर ने ऐसा संदेश कहा है कि हे पुत्री! तुम लौट चलो, वन में बहुत क्लेश हैं॥2॥

* पितुगृह कबहुँ कबहुँ ससुरारी। रहेहु जहाँ रुचि होइ तुम्हारी॥
एहि बिधि करेहु उपाय कदंबा। फिरइ त होइ प्रान अवलंबा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कभी पिता के घर, कभी ससुराल, जहाँ तुम्हारी इच्छा हो, वहीं रहना। इस प्रकार तुम बहुत से उपाय करना। यदि सीताजी लौट आईं तो मेरे प्राणों को सहारा हो जाएगा॥3॥

* नाहिं त मोर मरनु परिनामा। कछु न बसाइ भएँ बिधि बामा॥
अस कहि मुरुछि परा महि राऊ। रामु लखनु सिय आनि देखाऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(नहीं तो अंत में मेरा मरण ही होगा। विधाता के विपरीत होने पर कुछ वश नहीं चलता। हा! राम, लक्ष्मण और सीता को लाकर दिखाओ। ऐसा कहकर राजा मूर्छित होकर पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़े॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-सीता-लक्ष्मण का वन गमन और नगर निवासियों को सोए छोड़कर आगे बढ़ना -2

दोहा :

* पाइ रजायसु नाइ सिरु रथु अति बेग बनाइ।
गयउ जहाँ बाहेर नगर सीय सहित दोउ भाइ॥82॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमंत्रजी राजा की आज्ञा पाकर, सिर नवाकर और बहुत जल्दी रथ जुड़वाकर वहाँ गए, जहाँ नगर के बाहर सीताजी सहित दोनों भाई थे॥82॥

चौपाई :

* तब सुमंत्र नृप बचन सुनाए। करि बिनती रथ रामु चढ़ाए॥
चढ़ि रथ सीय सहित दोउ भाई। चले हृदयँ अवधहि सिरु नाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब (वहाँ पहुँचकर) सुमंत्र ने राजा के वचन श्री रामचन्द्रजी को सुनाए और विनती करके उनको रथ पर चढ़ाया। सीताजी सहित दोनों भाई रथ पर चढ़कर हृदय में अयोध्या को सिर नवाकर चले॥1॥

* चलत रामु लखि अवध अनाथा। बिकल लोग सब लागे साथा॥
कृपासिंधु बहुबिधि समुझावहिं। फिरहिं प्रेम बस पुनि फिरि आवहिं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी को जाते हुए और अयोध्या को अनाथ (होते हुए) देखकर सब लोग व्याकुल होकर उनके साथ हो लिए। कृपा के समुद्र श्री रामजी उन्हें बहुत तरह से समझाते हैं, तो वे (अयोध्या की ओर) लौट जाते हैं, परन्तु प्रेमवश फिर लौट आते हैं॥2॥

* लागति अवध भयावनि भारी। मानहुँ कालराति अँधिआरी॥
घोर जंतु सम पुर नर नारी। डरपहिं एकहि एक निहारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अयोध्यापुरी बड़ी डरावनी लग रही है, मानो अंधकारमयी कालरात्रि ही हो। नगर के नर-नारी भयानक जन्तुओं के समान एक-दूसरे को देखकर डर रहे हैं॥3॥

* घर मसान परिजन जनु भूता। सुत हित मीत मनहुँ जमदूता॥
बागन्ह बिटप बेलि कुम्हिलाहीं। सरित सरोवर देखि न जाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*घर श्मशान, कुटुम्बी भूत-प्रेत और पुत्र, हितैषी और मित्र मानो यमराज के दूत हैं। बगीचों में वृक्ष और बेलें कुम्हला रही हैं। नदी और तालाब ऐसे भयानक लगते हैं कि उनकी ओर देखा भी नहीं जाता॥4॥

दोहा :

* हय गय कोटिन्ह केलिमृग पुरपसु चातक मोर।
पिक रथांग सुक सारिका सारस हंस चकोर॥83॥
*
भावार्थ:-*करोड़ों घोड़े, हाथी, खेलने के लिए पाले हुए हिरन, नगर के (गाय, बैल, बकरी आदि) पशु, पपीहे, मोर, कोयल, चकवे, तोते, मैना, सारस, हंस और चकोर-॥83॥

चौपाई :

* राम बियोग बिकल सब ठाढ़े। जहँ तहँ मनहुँ चित्र लिखि काढ़े॥
नगरु सफल बनु गहबर भारी। खग मृग बिपुल सकल नर नारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के वियोग में सभी व्याकुल हुए जहाँ-तहाँ (ऐसे चुपचाप स्थिर होकर) खड़े हैं, मानो तसवीरों में लिखकर बनाए हुए हैं। नगर मानो फलों से परिपूर्ण बड़ा भारी सघन वन था। नगर निवासी सब स्त्री-पुरुष बहुत से पशु-पक्षी थे। (अर्थात अवधपुरी अर्थ, धर्म, काम, मोक्ष चारों फलों को देने वाली नगरी थी और सब स्त्री-पुरुष सुख से उन फलों को प्राप्त करते थे।)॥1॥

* बिधि कैकई किरातिनि कीन्ही। जेहिं दव दुसह दसहुँ दिसि दीन्ही॥
सहि न सके रघुबर बिरहागी। चले लोग सब ब्याकुल भागी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विधाता ने कैकेयी को भीलनी बनाया, जिसने दसों दिशाओं में दुःसह दावाग्नि (भयानक आग) लगा दी। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विरह की इस अग्नि को लोग सह न सके। सब लोग व्याकुल होकर भाग चले॥2॥

* सबहिं बिचारु कीन्ह मन माहीं। राम लखन सिय बिनु सुखु नाहीं॥
जहाँ रामु तहँ सबुइ समाजू। बिनु रघुबीर अवध नहिं काजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबने मन में विचार कर लिया कि श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी के बिना सुख नहीं है। जहाँ श्री रामजी रहेंगे, वहीं सारा समाज रहेगा। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के बिना अयोध्या में हम लोगों का कुछ काम नहीं है॥3॥

* चले साथ अस मंत्रु दृढ़ाई। सुर दुर्लभ सुख सदन बिहाई॥
राम चरन पंकज प्रिय जिन्हही। बिषय भोग बस करहिं कि तिन्हही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा विचार दृढ़ करके देवताओं को भी दुर्लभ सुखों से पूर्ण घरों को छोड़कर सब श्री रामचन्द्रजी के साथ चले पड़े। जिनको श्री रामजी के चरणकमल प्यारे हैं, उन्हें क्या कभी विषय भोग वश में कर सकते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* बालक बृद्ध बिहाइ गृहँ लगे लोग सब साथ।
तमसा तीर निवासु किय प्रथम दिवस रघुनाथ॥84॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बच्चों और बूढ़ों को घरों में छोड़कर सब लोग साथ हो लिए। पहले दिन श्री रघुनाथजी ने तमसा नदी के तीर पर निवास किया॥84॥

चौपाई :

* रघुपति प्रजा प्रेमबस देखी। सदय हृदयँ दुखु भयउ बिसेषी॥
करुनामय रघुनाथ गोसाँई। बेगि पाइअहिं पीर पराई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रजा को प्रेमवश देखकर श्री रघुनाथजी के दयालु हृदय में बड़ा दुःख हुआ। प्रभु श्री रघुनाथजी करुणामय हैं। पराई पीड़ा को वे तुरंत पा जाते हैं (अर्थात दूसरे का दुःख देखकर वे तुरंत स्वयं दुःखित हो जाते हैं)॥1॥

* कहि सप्रेम मृदु बचन सुहाए। बहुबिधि राम लोग समुझाए॥
किए धरम उपदेस घनेरे। लोग प्रेम बस फिरहिं न फेरे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेमयुक्त कोमल और सुंदर वचन कहकर श्री रामजी ने बहुत प्रकार से लोगों को समझाया और बहुतेरे धर्म संबंधी उपदेश दिए, परन्तु प्रेमवश लोग लौटाए लौटते नहीं॥2॥

* सीलु सनेहु छाड़ि नहिं जाई। असमंजस बस भे रघुराई॥
लोग सोग श्रम बस गए सोई। कछुक देवमायाँ मति मोई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शील और स्नेह छोड़ा नहीं जाता। श्री रघुनाथजी असमंजस के अधीन हो गए (दुविधा में पड़ गए)। शोक और परिश्रम (थकावट) के मारे लोग सो गए और कुछ देवताओं की माया से भी उनकी बुद्धि मोहित हो गई॥3॥

* जबहिं जाम जुग जामिनि बीती। राम सचिव सन कहेउ सप्रीती॥
खोज मारि रथु हाँकहु ताता। आन उपायँ बनिहि नहिं बाता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब दो पहर बीत गई, तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने प्रेमपूर्वक मंत्री सुमंत्र से कहा- हे तात! रथ के खोज मारकर (अर्थात पहियों के चिह्नों से दिशा का पता न चले इस प्रकार) रथ को हाँकिए। और किसी उपाय से बात नहीं बनेगी॥4॥

----------


## Sameerchand

*इस सूत्र को जीवित कर पुनः माननीय सदस्यों के दिल में इस सूत्र के लिए नयी उत्साह और नयी लहर पैदा करने के लिए धवल बंधू निश्चय ही आप बधाई के पात्र हैं.. इसके लिए मेरी तरफ से छोटा सा नजराना कबूल कीजिये..*

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-सीता-लक्ष्मण का वन गमन और नगर निवासियों को सोए छोड़कर आगे बढ़ना -3

दोहा :

*  राम लखन सिय जान चढ़ि संभु चरन सिरु नाइ।
सचिवँ चलायउ तुरत रथु इत उत खोज दुराइ॥85॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शंकरजी के चरणों में सिर नवाकर श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी रथ पर सवार हुए। मंत्री ने तुरंत ही रथ को इधर-उधर खोज छिपाकर चला दिया॥85॥

चौपाई : 

* जागे सकल लोग भएँ भोरू। गे रघुनाथ भयउ अति सोरू॥
रथ कर खोज कतहुँ नहिं पावहिं। राम राम कहि चहुँ दिसि धावहिं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबेरा होते ही सब लोग जागे, तो बड़ा शोर मचा कि रघुनाथजी चले गए। कहीं रथ का खोज नहीं पाते, सब 'हा राम! हा राम!' पुकारते हुए चारों ओर दौड़ रहे हैं॥1॥

* मनहुँ बारिनिधि बूड़ जहाजू। भयउ बिकल बड़ बनिक समाजू॥
एकहि एक देहिं उपदेसू। तजे राम हम जानि कलेसू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मानो समुद्र में जहाज डूब गया हो, जिससे व्यापारियों का समुदाय बहुत ही व्याकुल हो उठा हो। वे एक-दूसरे को उपदेश देते हैं कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने, हम लोगों को क्लेश होगा, यह जानकर छोड़ दिया है॥2॥

* निंदहिं आपु सराहहिं मीना। धिग जीवनु रघुबीर बिहीना॥
जौं पै प्रिय बियोगु बिधि कीन्हा। तौ कस मरनु न मागें दीन्हा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे लोग अपनी निंदा करते हैं और मछलियों की सराहना करते हैं। (कहते हैं-) श्री रामचन्द्रजी के बिना हमारे जीने को धिक्कार है। विधाता ने यदि प्यारे का वियोग ही रचा, तो फिर उसने माँगने पर मृत्यु क्यों नहीं दी!॥3॥

* एहि बिधि करत प्रलाप कलापा। आए अवध भरे परितापा॥
बिषम बियोगु न जाइ बखाना। अवधि आस सब राखहिं प्राना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार बहुत से प्रलाप करते हुए वे संताप से भरे हुए अयोध्याजी में आए। उन लोगों के विषम वियोग की दशा का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। (चौदह साल की) अवधि की आशा से ही वे प्राणों को रख रहे हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम दरस हित नेम ब्रत लगे करन नर नारि।
मनहुँ कोक कोकी कमल दीन बिहीन तमारि॥86॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(सब) स्त्री-पुरुष श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन के लिए नियम और व्रत करने लगे और ऐसे दुःखी हो गए जैसे चकवा, चकवी और कमल सूर्य के बिना दीन हो जाते हैं॥86॥

चौपाई :

* सीता सचिव सहित दोउ भाई। सृंगबेरपुर पहुँचे जाई॥
उतरे राम देवसरि देखी। कीन्ह दंडवत हरषु बिसेषी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी और मंत्री सहित दोनों भाई श्रृंगवेरपुर जा पहुँचे। वहाँ गंगाजी को देखकर श्री रामजी रथ से उतर पड़े और बड़े हर्ष के साथ उन्होंने दण्डवत की॥1॥

* लखन सचिवँ सियँ किए प्रनामा। सबहि सहित सुखु पायउ रामा॥
गंग सकल मुद मंगल मूला। सब सुख करनि हरनि सब सूला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी, सुमंत्र और सीताजी ने भी प्रणाम किया। सबके साथ श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सुख पाया। गंगाजी समस्त आनंद-मंगलों की मूल हैं। वे सब सुखों को करने वाली और सब पीड़ाओं को हरने वाली हैं॥2॥

* कहि कहि कोटिक कथा प्रसंगा। रामु बिलोकहिं गंग तरंगा॥
सचिवहि अनुजहि प्रियहि सुनाई। बिबुध नदी महिमा अधिकाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अनेक कथा प्रसंग कहते हुए श्री रामजी गंगाजी की तरंगों को देख रहे हैं। उन्होंने मंत्री को, छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी को और प्रिया सीताजी को देवनदी गंगाजी की बड़ी महिमा सुनाई॥3॥

* मज्जनु कीन्ह पंथ श्रम गयऊ। सुचि जलु पिअत मुदित मन भयऊ॥
सुमिरत जाहि मिटइ श्रम भारू। तेहि श्रम यह लौकिक ब्यवहारू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसके बाद सबने स्नान किया, जिससे मार्ग का सारा श्रम (थकावट) दूर हो गया और पवित्र जल पीते ही मन प्रसन्न हो गया। जिनके स्मरण मात्र से (बार-बार जन्म ने और मरने का) महान श्रम मिट जाता है, उनको 'श्रम' होना- यह केवल लौकिक व्यवहार (नरलीला) है॥4॥

----------


## old_atal

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी, द्रवहु सु दशरथ अजर बिहारी | धवल भाई को पुनः धन्यवाद पहुंचे |

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:.....................................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

..........................

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell::bell:

----------


## calvitf

मित्र अति सुंदर प्रस्तुति है आपकी ..........................

----------


## calvitf

प्रभु राम सीता और लक्ष्मण जी के वनगमन पर एक भजन यहाँ सुने

----------


## calvitf

######### श्री राम का श्रृंगवेरपुर पहुँचना, निषाद के द्वारा सेवा ######## 

दोहा :

* सुद्ध सच्चिदानंदमय कंद भानुकुल केतु।
चरितकरत नर अनुहरत संसृति सागर सेतु॥87॥

*भावार्थ:-*शुद्ध (प्रकृतिजन्य त्रिगुणों से रहित, मायातीत दिव्य मंगलविग्रह) सच्चिदानंद-कन्द स्वरूप सूर्य कुल के ध्वजा रूप भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी मनुष्यों के सदृश ऐसे चरित्र करते हैं, जो संसार रूपी समुद्र के पार उतरने के लिए पुल के समान हैं॥87॥

चौपाई :

* यह सुधि गुहँ निषाद जब पाई। मुदित लिए प्रिय बंधु बोलाई॥
लिए फल मूल भेंट भरि भारा। मिलन चलेउ हियँ हरषु अपारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब निषादराज गुह ने यह खबर पाई, तब आनंदित होकर उसने अपने प्रियजनों और भाई-बंधुओं को बुला लिया और भेंट देने के लिए फल, मूल (कन्द) लेकर और उन्हें भारों (बहँगियों) में भरकर मिलने के लिए चला। उसके हृदय में हर्ष का पार नहीं था॥1॥

* करि दंडवत भेंट धरि आगें। प्रभुहि बिलोकत अति अनुरागें॥
सहज सनेह बिबस रघुराई। पूँछी कुसल निकट बैठाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दण्डवत करके भेंट सामने रखकर वह अत्यन्त प्रेम से प्रभु को देखने लगा। श्री रघुनाथजी ने स्वाभाविक स्नेह के वश होकर उसे अपने पास बैठाकर कुशल पूछी॥2॥

* नाथ कुसल पद पंकज देखें। भयउँ भागभाजन जन लेखें॥
देव धरनि धनु धामु तुम्हारा। मैं जनु नीचु सहित परिवारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषादराज ने उत्तर दिया- हे नाथ! आपके चरणकमल के दर्शन से ही कुशल है (आपके चरणारविन्दों के दर्शन कर) आज मैं भाग्यवान पुरुषों की गिनती में आ गया। हे देव! यह पृथ्वी, धन और घर सब आपका है। मैं तो परिवार सहित आपका नीच सेवक हूँ॥3॥

* कृपा करिअ पुर धारिअ पाऊ। थापिय जनु सबु लोगु सिहाऊ॥
कहेहु सत्य सबु सखा सुजाना। मोहि दीन्ह पितु आयसु आना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब कृपा करके पुर (श्रृंगवेरपुर) में पधारिए और इस दास की प्रतिष्ठा बढ़ाइए, जिससे सब लोग मेरे भाग्य की बड़ाई करें। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने कहा- हे सुजान सखा! तुमने जो कुछ कहा सब सत्य है, परन्तु पिताजी ने मुझको और ही आज्ञा दी है॥4॥

दोहा :

* बरष चारिदस बासु बन मुनि ब्रत बेषु अहारु।
ग्राम बासु नहिं उचित सुनि गुहहि भयउ दुखु भारु॥88॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उनकी आज्ञानुसार) मुझे चौदह वर्ष तक मुनियों का व्रत और वेष धारण कर और मुनियों के योग्य आहार करते हुए वन में ही बसना है, गाँव के भीतर निवास करना उचित नहीं है। यह सुनकर गुह को बड़ा दुःख हुआ॥88॥

चौपाई :

*  राम लखन सिय रूप निहारी। कहहिं सप्रेम ग्राम नर नारी॥
ते पितु मातु कहहु सखि कैसे। जिन्ह पठए बन बालक ऐसे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी के रूप को देखकर गाँव के स्त्री-पुरुष प्रेम के साथ चर्चा करते हैं। (कोई कहती है-) हे सखी! कहो तो, वे माता-पिता कैसे हैं, जिन्होंने ऐसे (सुंदर सुकुमार) बालकों को वन में भेज दिया है॥1॥

* एक कहहिं भल भूपति कीन्हा। लोयन लाहु हमहि बिधि दीन्हा॥
तब निषादपति उर अनुमाना। तरु सिंसुपा मनोहर जाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई एक कहते हैं- राजा ने अच्छा ही किया, इसी बहाने हमें भी ब्रह्मा ने नेत्रों का लाभ दिया। तब निषाद राज ने हृदय में अनुमान किया, तो अशोक के पेड़ को (उनके ठहरने के लिए) मनोहर समझा॥2॥

* लै रघुनाथहिं ठाउँ देखावा। कहेउ राम सब भाँति सुहावा॥
पुरजन करि जोहारु घर आए। रघुबर संध्या करन सिधाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसने श्री रघुनाथजी को ले जाकर वह स्थान दिखाया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने (देखकर) कहा कि यह सब प्रकार से सुंदर है। पुरवासी लोग जोहार (वंदना) करके अपने-अपने घर लौटे और श्री रामचन्द्रजी संध्या करने पधारे॥3॥

* गुहँ सँवारि साँथरी डसाई। कुस किसलयमय मृदुल सुहाई॥
सुचि फल मूल मधुर मृदु जानी। दोना भरि भरि राखेसि पानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुह ने (इसी बीच) कुश और कोमल पत्तों की कोमल और सुंदर साथरी सजाकर बिछा दी और पवित्र, मीठे और कोमल देख-देखकर दोनों में भर-भरकर फल-मूल और पानी रख दिया (अथवा अपने हाथ से फल-मूल दोनों में भर-भरकर रख दिए)॥4॥

दोहा :

* सिय सुमंत्र भ्राता सहित कंद मूल फल खाइ।
सयन कीन्ह रघुबंसमनि पाय पलोटत भाइ॥89॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी, सुमंत्रजी और भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित कन्द-मूल-फल खाकर रघुकुल मणि श्री रामचन्द्रजी लेट गए। भाई लक्ष्मणजी उनके पैर दबाने लगे॥89॥

चौपाई :

* उठे लखनु प्रभु सोवत जानी। कहि सचिवहि सोवन मृदु बानी॥
कछुक दूरि सजि बान सरासन। जागन लगे बैठि बीरासन॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को सोते जानकर लक्ष्मणजी उठे और कोमल वाणी से मंत्री सुमंत्रजी को सोने के लिए कहकर वहाँ से कुछ दूर पर धनुष-बाण से सजकर, वीरासन से बैठकर जागने (पहरा देने) लगे॥1॥

* गुहँ बोलाइ पाहरू प्रतीती। ठावँ ठावँ राखे अति प्रीती॥
आपु लखन पहिं बैठेउ जाई। कटि भाथी सर चाप चढ़ाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुह ने विश्वासपात्र पहरेदारों को बुलाकर अत्यन्त प्रेम से जगह-जगह नियुक्त कर दिया और आप कमर में तरकस बाँधकर तथा धनुष पर बाण चढ़ाकर लक्ष्मणजी के पास जा बैठा॥2॥

* सोवत प्रभुहि निहारि निषादू। भयउ प्रेम बस हृदयँ बिषादू॥
तनु पुलकित जलु लोचन बहई। बचन सप्रेम लखन सन कहई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु को जमीन पर सोते देखकर प्रेम वश निषाद राज के हृदय में विषाद हो आया। उसका शरीर पुलकित हो गया और नेत्रों से (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल बहने लगा। वह प्रेम सहित लक्ष्मणजी से वचन कहने लगा-॥3॥

* भूपति भवन सुभायँ सुहावा। सुरपति सदनु न पटतर पावा॥
मनिमय रचित चारु चौबारे। जनु रतिपति निज हाथ सँवारे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*महाराज दशरथजी का महल तो स्वभाव से ही सुंदर है, इन्द्रभवन भी जिसकी समानता नहीं पा सकता। उसमें सुंदर मणियों के रचे चौबारे (छत के ऊपर बँगले) हैं, जिन्हें मानो रति के पति कामदेव ने अपने ही हाथों सजाकर बनाया है॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुचि सुबिचित्र सुभोगमय सुमन सुगंध सुबास।
पलँग मंजु मनि दीप जहँ सब बिधि सकल सुपास॥90॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जो पवित्र, बड़े ही विलक्षण, सुंदर भोग पदार्थों से पूर्ण और फूलों की सुगंध से सुवासित हैं, जहाँ सुंदर पलँग और मणियों के दीपक हैं तथा सब प्रकार का पूरा आराम है,॥90॥

चौपाई :

* बिबिध बसन उपधान तुराईं। छीर फेन मृदु बिसद सुहाईं॥
तहँ सिय रामु सयन निसि करहीं। निज छबि रति मनोज मदु हरहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ (ओढ़ने-बिछाने के) अनेकों वस्त्र, तकिए और गद्दे हैं, जो दूध के फेन के समान कोमल, निर्मल (उज्ज्वल) और सुंदर हैं, वहाँ (उन चौबारों में) श्री सीताजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी रात को सोया करते थे और अपनी शोभा से रति और कामदेव के गर्व को हरण करते थे॥1॥

* ते सिय रामु साथरीं सोए। श्रमित बसन बिनु जाहिं न जोए॥
मातु पिता परिजन पुरबासी। सखा सुसील दास अरु दासी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वही श्री सीता और श्री रामजी आज घास-फूस की साथरी पर थके हुए बिना वस्त्र के ही सोए हैं। ऐसी दशा में वे देखे नहीं जाते। माता, पिता, कुटुम्बी, पुरवासी (प्रजा), मित्र, अच्छे शील-स्वभाव के दास और दासियाँ-॥2॥

* जोगवहिं जिन्हहि प्रान की नाईं। महि सोवत तेइ राम गोसाईं॥
पिता जनक जग बिदित प्रभाऊ। ससुर सुरेस सखा रघुराऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब जिनकी अपने प्राणों की तरह सार-संभार करते थे, वही प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी आज पृथ्वी पर सो रहे हैं। जिनके पिता जनकजी हैं, जिनका प्रभाव जगत में प्रसिद्ध है, जिनके ससुर इन्द्र के मित्र रघुराज दशरथजी हैं,॥3॥

* रामचंदु पति सो बैदेही। सोवत महि बिधि बाम न केही॥
सिय रघुबीर कि कानन जोगू। करम प्रधान सत्य कह लोगू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और पति श्री रामचन्द्रजी हैं, वही जानकीजी आज जमीन पर सो रही हैं। विधाता किसको प्रतिकूल नहीं होता! सीताजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी क्या वन के योग्य हैं? लोग सच कहते हैं कि कर्म (भाग्य) ही प्रधान है॥4॥

दोहा :

* कैकयनंदिनि मंदमति कठिन कुटिलपन कीन्ह। 
जेहिं रघुनंदन जानकिहि सुख अवसर दुखु दीन्ह॥91॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकयराज की लड़की नीच बुद्धि कैकेयी ने बड़ी ही कुटिलता की, जिसने रघुनंदन श्री रामजी और जानकीजी को सुख के समय दुःख दिया॥91॥

चौपाई :

* भइ दिनकर कुल बिटप कुठारी। कुमति कीन्ह सब बिस्व दुखारी॥
भयउ बिषादु निषादहि भारी। राम सीय महि सयन निहारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह सूर्यकुल रूपी वृक्ष के लिए कुल्हाड़ी हो गई। उस कुबुद्धि ने सम्पूर्ण विश्व को दुःखी कर दिया। श्री राम-सीता को जमीन पर सोते हुए देखकर निषाद को बड़ा दुःख हुआ॥1॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell::bell:

----------


## old_atal

> * रामचंदु पति सो बैदेही। सोवत महि बिधि बाम न केही॥
> सिय रघुबीर कि कानन जोगू। करम प्रधान सत्य कह लोगू॥4॥
> *
> भावार्थ:-*और पति श्री रामचन्द्रजी हैं, वही जानकीजी आज जमीन पर सो रही हैं। विधाता किसको प्रतिकूल नहीं होता! सीताजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी क्या वन के योग्य हैं? _लोग सच कहते हैं कि कर्म (भाग्य) ही प्रधान है_॥4॥



जीवन का सबसे बड़ा सत्य | पढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद पहुचे |

----------


## calvitf

> :bell::bell::bell:





> जीवन का सबसे बड़ा सत्य | पढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद पहुचे |


यहाँ प्रतिदिन आकार गति देने के लिए बधाई के पात्र है आप मित्र ..............................

----------


## calvitf

लक्ष्मण-निषाद संवाद, श्री राम-सीता से सुमन्त्र का संवाद, सुमंत्र का लौटना -1  

* बोले लखन मधुर मृदु बानी। ग्यान बिराग भगति रस सानी॥
काहु न कोउ सुख दुख कर दाता। निज कृत करम भोग सबु भ्राता॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब लक्ष्मणजी ज्ञान, वैराग्य और भक्ति के रस से सनी हुई मीठी और कोमल वाणी बोले- हे भाई! कोई किसी को सुख-दुःख का देने वाला नहीं है। सब अपने ही किए हुए कर्मों का फल भोगते हैं॥2॥

* जोग बियोग भोग भल मंदा। हित अनहित मध्यम भ्रम फंदा॥
जनमु मरनु जहँ लगि जग जालू। संपति बिपति करमु अरु कालू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*संयोग (मिलना), वियोग (बिछुड़ना), भले-बुरे भोग, शत्रु, मित्र और उदासीन- ये सभी भ्रम के फंदे हैं। जन्म-मृत्यु, सम्पत्ति-विपत्ति, कर्म और काल- जहाँ तक जगत के जंजाल हैं,॥3॥

* दरनि धामु धनु पुर परिवारू। सरगु नरकु जहँ लगि ब्यवहारू॥
देखिअ सुनिअ गुनिअ मन माहीं। मोह मूल परमारथु नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धरती, घर, धन, नगर, परिवार, स्वर्ग और नरक आदि जहाँ तक व्यवहार हैं, जो देखने, सुनने और मन के अंदर विचारने में आते हैं, इन सबका मूल मोह (अज्ञान) ही है। परमार्थतः ये नहीं हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* सपनें होइ भिखारि नृपु रंकु नाकपति होइ।
जागें लाभु न हानि कछु तिमि प्रपंच जियँ जोइ॥92॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे स्वप्न में राजा भिखारी हो जाए या कंगाल स्वर्ग का स्वामी इन्द्र हो जाए, तो जागने पर लाभ या हानि कुछ भी नहीं है, वैसे ही इस दृश्य-प्रपंच को हृदय से देखना चाहिए॥92॥

चौपाई :

* अस बिचारि नहिं कीजिअ रोसू। काहुहि बादि न देइअ दोसू॥
मोह निसाँ सबु सोवनिहारा। देखिअ सपन अनेक प्रकारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा विचारकर क्रोध नहीं करना चाहिए और न किसी को व्यर्थ दोष ही देना चाहिए। सब लोग मोह रूपी रात्रि में सोने वाले हैं और सोते हुए उन्हें अनेकों प्रकार के स्वप्न दिखाई देते हैं॥1॥

* एहिं जग जामिनि जागहिं जोगी। परमारथी प्रपंच बियोगी॥
जानिअ तबहिं जीव जग जागा। जब सब बिषय बिलास बिरागा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस जगत रूपी रात्रि में योगी लोग जागते हैं, जो परमार्थी हैं और प्रपंच (मायिक जगत) से छूटे हुए हैं। जगत में जीव को जागा हुआ तभी जानना चाहिए, जब सम्पूर्ण भोग-विलासों से वैराग्य हो जाए॥2॥

* होइ बिबेकु मोह भ्रम भागा। तब रघुनाथ चरन अनुरागा॥
सखा परम परमारथु एहू। मन क्रम बचन राम पद नेहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विवेक होने पर मोह रूपी भ्रम भाग जाता है, तब (अज्ञान का नाश होने पर) श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणों में प्रेम होता है। हे सखा! मन, वचन और कर्म से श्री रामजी के चरणों में प्रेम होना, यही सर्वश्रेष्ठ परमार्थ (पुरुषार्थ) है॥3॥

* राम ब्रह्म परमारथ रूपा। अबिगत अलख अनादि अनूपा॥
सकल बिकार रहित गतभेदा। कहि नित नेति निरूपहिं बेदा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी परमार्थस्वरूप (परमवस्तु) परब्रह्म हैं। वे अविगत (जानने में न आने वाले) अलख (स्थूल दृष्टि से देखने में न आने वाले), अनादि (आदिरहित), अनुपम (उपमारहित) सब विकारों से रहति और भेद शून्य हैं, वेद जिनका नित्य 'नेति-नेति' कहकर निरूपण करते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* भगत भूमि भूसुर सुरभि सुर हित लागि कृपाल।
करत चरित धरि मनुज तनु सुनत मिटहिं जग जाल॥93॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वही कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी भक्त, भूमि, ब्राह्मण, गो और देवताओं के हित के लिए मनुष्य शरीर धारण करके लीलाएँ करते हैं, जिनके सुनने से जगत के जंजाल मिट जाते हैं॥93॥

*मासपारायण, पंद्रहवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## Badtameez

लक्ष्मण जी का श्री राम जी के प्रति भातृ-प्रेम अतुलनीय है। भ्राता के चरणों की सेवा के लिए महलों का सब सुख तज कर वन को प्रस्थान कर गये। 
भरत जी ने एक महान भाई के परिचय दिया। वो चाहते तो राजगद्दी पर बैठ सकते थे, किन्तु उन्हें राज-पाट का कोई मोह नहीं था। वो धरातल पर सोते थे, नगर में रहकर भी वनवासी सरेखा जीवन व्यतीत करते थे। यह त्याग, महान त्याग है।
जय हो!

----------


## RANAJI1982

अतिउत्तम व सराहनीय कार्य सूत्र निर्माणकर्ता व सहयोगी साथियो का हार्दिक आभार........धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

लक्ष्मण-निषाद संवाद, श्री राम-सीता से सुमन्त्र का संवाद, सुमंत्र का लौटना -2

चौपाई :

* सखा समुझि अस परिहरि मोहू। सिय रघुबीर चरन रत होहू॥
कहत राम गुन भा भिनुसारा। जागे जग मंगल सुखदारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सखा! ऐसा समझ, मोह को त्यागकर श्री सीतारामजी के चरणों में प्रेम करो। इस प्रकार श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुण कहते-कहते सबेरा हो गया! तब जगत का मंगल करने वाले और उसे सुख देने वाले श्री रामजी जागे॥1॥

* सकल सौच करि राम नहावा। सुचि सुजान बट छीर मगावा॥
अनुज सहित सिर जटा बनाए। देखि सुमंत्र नयन जल छाए॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शौच के सब कार्य करके (नित्य) पवित्र और सुजान श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने स्नान किया। फिर बड़ का दूध मँगाया और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित उस दूध से सिर पर जटाएँ बनाईं। यह देखकर सुमंत्रजी के नेत्रों में जल छा गया॥2॥

* हृदयँ दाहु अति बदन मलीना। कह कर जोर बचन अति दीना॥
नाथ कहेउ अस कोसलनाथा। लै रथु जाहु राम कें साथा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनका हृदय अत्यंत जलने लगा, मुँह मलिन (उदास) हो गया। वे हाथ जोड़कर अत्यंत दीन वचन बोले- हे नाथ! मुझे कौसलनाथ दशरथजी ने ऐसी आज्ञा दी थी कि तुम रथ लेकर श्री रामजी के साथ जाओ,॥3॥

* बनु देखाइ सुरसरि अन्हवाई। आनेहु फेरि बेगि दोउ भाई॥
लखनु रामु सिय आनेहु फेरी। संसय सकल सँकोच निबेरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वन दिखाकर, गंगा स्नान कराकर दोनों भाइयों को तुरंत लौटा लाना। सब संशय और संकोच को दूर करके लक्ष्मण, राम, सीता को फिरा लाना॥4॥

दोहा :

* नृप अस कहेउ गोसाइँ जस कहइ करौं बलि सोइ।
करि बिनती पायन्ह परेउ दीन्ह बाल जिमि रोइ॥94॥
*
भावार्थ:-* महाराज ने ऐसा कहा था, अब प्रभु जैसा कहें, मैं वही करूँ, मैं आपकी बलिहारी हूँ। इस प्रकार से विनती करके वे श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में गिर पड़े और बालक की तरह रो दिए॥94॥

चौपाई :

* तात कृपा करि कीजिअ सोई। जातें अवध अनाथ न होई॥
मंत्रिहि राम उठाइ प्रबोधा। तात धरम मतु तुम्ह सबु सोधा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और कहा -) हे तात ! कृपा करके वही कीजिए जिससे अयोध्या अनाथ न हो श्री रामजी ने मंत्री को उठाकर धैर्य बँधाते हुए समझाया कि हे तात ! आपने तो धर्म के सभी सिद्धांतों को छान डाला है॥1॥

* सिबि दधीच हरिचंद नरेसा। सहे धरम हित कोटि कलेसा॥
रंतिदेव बलि भूप सुजाना। धरमु धरेउ सहि संकट नाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शिबि, दधीचि और राजा हरिश्चन्द्र ने धर्म के लिए करोड़ों (अनेकों) कष्ट सहे थे। बुद्धिमान राजा रन्तिदेव और बलि बहुत से संकट सहकर भी धर्म को पकड़े रहे (उन्होंने धर्म का परित्याग नहीं किया)॥2॥

* धरमु न दूसर सत्य समाना। आगम निगम पुरान बखाना॥
मैं सोइ धरमु सुलभ करि पावा। तजें तिहूँ पुर अपजसु छावा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वेद, शास्त्र और पुराणों में कहा गया है कि सत्य के समान दूसरा धर्म नहीं है। मैंने उस धर्म को सहज ही पा लिया है। इस (सत्य रूपी धर्म) का त्याग करने से तीनों लोकों में अपयश छा जाएगा॥3॥

* संभावित कहुँ अपजस लाहू। मरन कोटि सम दारुन दाहू॥
तुम्ह सन तात बहुत का कहउँ। दिएँ उतरु फिरि पातकु लहऊँ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रतिष्ठित पुरुष के लिए अपयश की प्राप्ति करोड़ों मृत्यु के समान भीषण संताप देने वाली है। हे तात! मैं आप से अधिक क्या कहूँ! लौटकर उत्तर देने में भी पाप का भागी होता हूँ॥4॥

दोहा :

* पितु पद गहि कहि कोटि नति बिनय करब कर जोरि।
चिंता कवनिहु बात कै तात करिअ जनि मोरि॥95॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप जाकर पिताजी के चरण पकड़कर करोड़ों नमस्कार के साथ ही हाथ जोड़कर बिनती करिएगा कि हे तात! आप मेरी किसी बात की चिन्ता न करें॥95॥

चौपाई :

* तुम्ह पुनि पितु सम अति हित मोरें। बिनती करउँ तात कर जोरें॥
सब बिधि सोइ करतब्य तुम्हारें। दुख न पाव पितु सोच हमारें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप भी पिता के समान ही मेरे बड़े हितैषी हैं। हे तात! मैं हाथ जोड़कर आप से विनती करता हूँ कि आपका भी सब प्रकार से वही कर्तव्य है, जिसमें पिताजी हम लोगों के सोच में दुःख न पावें॥1॥

* सुनि रघुनाथ सचिव संबादू। भयउ सपरिजन बिकल निषादू॥
पुनि कछु लखन कही कटु बानी। प्रभु बरजे बड़ अनुचित जानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी और सुमंत्र का यह संवाद सुनकर निषादराज कुटुम्बियों सहित व्याकुल हो गया। फिर लक्ष्मणजी ने कुछ कड़वी बात कही। प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने उसे बहुत ही अनुचित जानकर उनको मना किया॥2॥

* सकुचि राम निज सपथ देवाई। लखन सँदेसु कहिअ जनि जाई॥
कह सुमंत्रु पुनि भूप सँदेसू। सहि न सकिहि सिय बिपिन कलेसू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सकुचाकर, अपनी सौगंध दिलाकर सुमंत्रजी से कहा कि आप जाकर लक्ष्मण का यह संदेश न कहिएगा। सुमंत्र ने फिर राजा का संदेश कहा कि सीता वन के क्लेश न सह सकेंगी॥3॥

* जेहि बिधि अवध आव फिरि सीया। होइ रघुबरहि तुम्हहि करनीया॥
नतरु निपट अवलंब बिहीना। मैं न जिअब जिमि जल बिनु मीना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अतएव जिस तरह सीता अयोध्या को लौट आवें, तुमको और श्री रामचन्द्र को वही उपाय करना चाहिए। नहीं तो मैं बिल्कुल ही बिना सहारे का होकर वैसे ही नहीं जीऊँगा जैसे बिना जल के मछली नहीं जीती॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

लक्ष्मण-निषाद संवाद, श्री राम-सीता से सुमन्त्र का संवाद, सुमंत्र का लौटना -3

दोहा :

* मइकें ससुरें सकल सुख जबहिं जहाँ मनु मान।
तहँ तब रहिहि सुखेन सिय जब लगि बिपति बिहान॥96॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीता के मायके (पिता के घर) और ससुराल में सब सुख हैं। जब तक यह विपत्ति दूर नहीं होती, तब तक वे जब जहाँ जी चाहें, वहीं सुख से रहेंगी॥96॥

चौपाई :

*  बिनती भूप कीन्ह जेहि भाँती। आरति प्रीति न सो कहि जाती॥
पितु सँदेसु सुनि कृपानिधाना। सियहि दीन्ह सिख कोटि बिधाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने जिस तरह (जिस दीनता और प्रेम से) विनती की है, वह दीनता और प्रेम कहा नहीं जा सकता। कृपानिधान श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने पिता का संदेश सुनकर सीताजी को करोड़ों (अनेकों) प्रकार से सीख दी॥1॥

* सासु ससुर गुर प्रिय परिवारू। फिरहु त सब कर मिटै खभारू॥
सुनि पति बचन कहति बैदेही। सुनहु प्रानपति परम सनेही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उन्होंने कहा-) जो तुम घर लौट जाओ, तो सास, ससुर, गुरु, प्रियजन एवं कुटुम्बी सबकी चिन्ता मिट जाए। पति के वचन सुनकर जानकीजी कहती हैं- हे प्राणपति! हे परम स्नेही! सुनिए॥2॥

* प्रभु करुनामय परम बिबेकी। तनु तजि रहति छाँह किमि छेंकी॥
प्रभा जाइ कहँ भानु बिहाई। कहँ चंद्रिका चंदु तजि जाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! आप करुणामय और परम ज्ञानी हैं। (कृपा करके विचार तो कीजिए) शरीर को छोड़कर छाया अलग कैसे रोकी रह सकती है? सूर्य की प्रभा सूर्य को छोड़कर कहाँ जा सकती है? और चाँदनी चन्द्रमा को त्यागकर कहाँ जा सकती है?॥3॥

* पतिहि प्रेममय बिनय सुनाई। कहति सचिव सन गिरा सुहाई॥
तुम्ह पितु ससुर सरिस हितकारी। उतरु देउँ फिरि अनुचित भारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार पति को प्रेममयी विनती सुनाकर सीताजी मंत्री से सुहावनी वाणी कहने लगीं- आप मेरे पिताजी और ससुरजी के समान मेरा हित करने वाले हैं। आपको मैं बदले में उत्तर देती हूँ, यह बहुत ही अनुचित है॥4॥

दोहा :

* आरति बस सनमुख भइउँ बिलगु न मानब तात।
आरजसुत पद कमल बिनु बादि जहाँ लगि नात॥97॥
*
भावार्थ:-*किन्तु हे तात! मैं आर्त्त होकर ही आपके सम्मुख हुई हूँ, आप बुरा न मानिएगा। आर्यपुत्र (स्वामी) के चरणकमलों के बिना जगत में जहाँ तक नाते हैं, सभी मेरे लिए व्यर्थ हैं॥97॥

चौपाई : 

* पितु बैभव बिलास मैं डीठा। नृप मनि मुकुट मिलित पद पीठा॥
सुखनिधान अस पितु गृह मोरें। पिय बिहीन मन भाव न भोरें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने पिताजी के ऐश्वर्य की छटा देखी है, जिनके चरण रखने की चौकी से सर्वशिरोमणि राजाओं के मुकुट मिलते हैं (अर्थात बड़े-बड़े राजा जिनके चरणों में प्रणाम करते हैं) ऐसे पिता का घर भी, जो सब प्रकार के सुखों का भंडार है, पति के बिना मेरे मन को भूलकर भी नहीं भाता॥1॥

* ससुर चक्कवइ कोसल राऊ। भुवन चारिदस प्रगट प्रभाऊ॥
आगें होइ जेहि सुरपति लेई। अरध सिंघासन आसनु देई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरे ससुर कोसलराज चक्रवर्ती सम्राट हैं, जिनका प्रभाव चौदहों लोकों में प्रकट है, इन्द्र भी आगे होकर जिनका स्वागत करता है और अपने आधे सिंहासन पर बैठने के लिए स्थान देता है,॥2॥

* ससुरु एतादृस अवध निवासू। प्रिय परिवारु मातु सम सासू॥
बिनु रघुपति पद पदुम परागा। मोहि केउ सपनेहुँ सुखद न लागा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसे (ऐश्वर्य और प्रभावशाली) ससुर, (उनकी राजधानी) अयोध्या का निवास, प्रिय कुटुम्बी और माता के समान सासुएँ- ये कोई भी श्री रघुनाथजी के चरण कमलों की रज के बिना मुझे स्वप्न में भी सुखदायक नहीं लगते॥3॥

* अगम पंथ बनभूमि पहारा। करि केहरि सर सरित अपारा॥
कोल किरात कुरंग बिहंगा। मोहि सब सुखद प्रानपति संगा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दुर्गम रास्ते, जंगली धरती, पहाड़, हाथी, सिंह, अथाह तालाब एवं नदियाँ, कोल, भील, हिरन और पक्षी- प्राणपति (श्री रघुनाथजी) के साथ रहते ये सभी मुझे सुख देने वाले होंगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* सासु ससुर सन मोरि हुँति बिनय करबि परि पायँ।
मोर सोचु जनि करिअ कछु मैं बन सुखी सुभायँ॥98॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अतः सास और ससुर के पाँव पड़कर, मेरी ओर से विनती कीजिएगा कि वे मेरा कुछ भी सोच न करें, मैं वन में स्वभाव से ही सुखी हूँ॥98॥

चौपाई :

* प्राननाथ प्रिय देवर साथा। बीर धुरीन धरें धनु भाथा॥
नहिं मग श्रमु भ्रमु दुख मन मोरें। मोहि लगि सोचु करिअ जनि भोरें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वीरों में अग्रगण्य तथा धनुष और (बाणों से भरे) तरकश धारण किए मेरे प्राणनाथ और प्यारे देवर साथ हैं। इससे मुझे न रास्ते की थकावट है, न भ्रम है और न मेरे मन में कोई दुःख ही है। आप मेरे लिए भूलकर भी सोच न करें॥1॥

* सुनि सुमंत्रु सिय सीतलि बानी। भयउ बिकल जनु फनि मनि हानी॥
नयन सूझ नहिं सुनइ न काना। कहि न सकइ कछु अति अकुलाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमंत्र सीताजी की शीतल वाणी सुनकर ऐसे व्याकुल हो गए जैसे साँप मणि खो जाने पर। नेत्रों से कुछ सूझता नहीं, कानों से सुनाई नहीं देता। वे बहुत व्याकुल हो गए, कुछ कह नहीं सकते॥2॥

* राम प्रबोधु कीन्ह बहु भाँती। तदपि होति नहिं सीतलि छाती॥
जतन अनेक साथ हित कीन्हे। उचित उतर रघुनंदन दीन्हे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने उनका बहुत प्रकार से समाधान किया। तो भी उनकी छाती ठंडी न हुई। साथ चलने के लिए मंत्री ने अनेकों यत्न किए (युक्तियाँ पेश कीं), पर रघुनंदन श्री रामजी (उन सब युक्तियों का) यथोचित उत्तर देते गए॥3॥

* मेटि जाइ नहिं राम रजाई। कठिन करम गति कछु न बसाई॥
राम लखन सिय पद सिरु नाई। फिरेउ बनिक जिमि मूर गवाँई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की आज्ञा मेटी नहीं जा सकती। कर्म की गति कठिन है, उस पर कुछ भी वश नहीं चलता। श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और सीताजी के चरणों में सिर नवाकर सुमंत्र इस तरह लौटे जैसे कोई व्यापारी अपना मूलधन (पूँजी) गँवाकर लौटे॥4॥

दोहा : 

* रथु हाँकेउ हय राम तन हेरि हेरि हिहिनाहिं।
देखि निषाद बिषाद बस धुनहिं सीस पछिताहिं॥99॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमंत्र ने रथ को हाँका, घोड़े श्री रामचन्द्रजी की ओर देख-देखकर हिनहिनाते हैं। यह देखकर निषाद लोग विषाद के वश होकर सिर धुन-धुनकर (पीट-पीटकर) पछताते हैं॥99॥

----------


## BP Mishra

श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम । अति सुंदर प्रस्तुति ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रामकथा साहित्य का पर्यवेक्षण*
रामयुग के सम्बन्ध में जानकारी का आधिकारिक स्रोत यद्यपि *“वाल्मीकि रामायण”* है, तथापि रामकथा का वर्णन न केवल संस्कृत साहित्य, वरन् भारत की अन्य भाषाओं के साहित्य में भी हुआ है, साथ ही अन्य देशों में भी रामकथा का प्रचलन मिलता है ।
*संस्कृत में रामकथा*
यद्यपि राम का उल्लेख *ऋग्वेद* के सातवें मण्डल के अनुवाक 86 में मन्त्र रामायण प्रकरण में भी मिलता है । *‘श्रीरामतापनी उपनिषद’* में भी राम का वर्णन है, परन्तु रामकथा का विशद् वर्णन*पद्मपुराण, ब्रह्मपुराण, श्रीमद्-भागवतपुराण* आदि पुराणों के साथ-साथ *महाभारत* के वनपर्व में भी मिलता है । इसके अलावा संस्कृत साहित्य में रामकथा पर आधारित अनेक ग्रन्थों की रचना हुई है । *कृष्णामाचार्य* ने अपनी पुस्तक *‘हिस्ट्री ऑफ क्लासिकल संस्कृत लिटरेचर’* में ऐसे 54 महाकाव्यों की सूची दी है, जो रामकथा पर आश्रित हैं । इसी प्रकार उन्होंने रामकथा पर आधारित अनेक रुपकों एवं चम्पू साहित्य का भी उल्लेख किया है । कालिदास कृत *रघुवंश*, भट्टि कृत *रावणवध*, अभिनन्द कृत *रामचरित*, क्षेमेन्द्र कृत *रामायण मंजरी*, माधव भट्ट कृत *राघव पाण्डवीय*, रघुनाथ कृत*रामायणसार,* कुमारदास कृत *जानकी हरण*, धीरनाभ कृत *कुन्दमाला,* राजशेखर कृत*बालरामायण,* शक्तिभद्र कृत *आश्चर्य चूड़ामणि,* मुरारी कृत *अनर्घराघव*, दामोदरमिश्र कृत*महानाटक,* जयदेव कृत *प्रसन्न राघव,* रामभद्र कृत *जानकी परिणय*, महादेव कृत *अद्भुत दर्पण,*भोज कृत *रामायण चम्पू,* अनन्ताचार्य कृत *चम्पूराघव*, दिवाकर कृत *अमोघ राघव* इत्यादि उल्लेखनीय है । संस्कृत साहित्य में उपर्युक्त की तुलना में निम्नलिखित का रामकथा के वर्णन के सम्बन्ध में निशेष महत्त्व हैः-
*१॰ योगवशिष्ठः-* इसे *‘वासिष्ठ रामायण’, ‘आर्ष रामायण’, ‘ज्ञान-वासिष्ठ‘, ‘महारामायण’* इत्यादि नामों से जाना जाता है । महर्षि वसिष्ठ द्वारा रचित होने के कारण इसे उपर्युक्त नामों से जाना जाता है । इसमें ‘वाल्मीकि रामायण’ से अधिक श्लोक होने के कारण इसे* ‘महारामायण’* की संज्ञा मिली है । इसमें महर्षि वसिष्ठ के आध्यात्मिक एवं दार्शनिक उपदेश हैं । इसमें 27687 श्लोक तथा 6 प्रकरण हैं । डॉ॰ बी॰एल॰ आत्रेय के अनुसार इसका रचनाकाल सातवीं शताब्दी है ।
*२॰ अध्यात्म रामायणः-* रामानन्द सम्प्रदाय में अध्यात्म रामायण का विशेष महत्त्व है । इसे वेदव्यास रचित माना जाता है, क्योंकि यह *ब्रह्माण्डपुराण* का एक भाग माना जाता है । कतिपय विद्वानों के अनुसार इसकी रचना रामानन्द जी ने की थी । वस्तुतः निश्चयात्मक रुप से इसके रचयिता के बारे में कहा नहीं जा सकता । रचनाकाल भी अस्पष्ट है । इसे 16वीं शताब्दी से पूर्व का ग्रन्थ माना जाता है । तुलसीकृत *रामचरितमानस* तथा एकनाथ की *मराठी रामायण* पर इसका विशेष प्रभाव है । इसमें रामकथा का उल्लेख मिलता है । कई स्थानों पर यह कथा *वाल्मीकि रामायण* से भिन्न है ।
*३॰ अद्भुत रामायणः-* रामकथा के अद्भुत प्रसंगों के कारण यह रामायण *‘अद्भूत रामायण’* के नाम से लोकविश्रुत है । इसमें सीताजी को मन्दोदरी की पुत्री, सीता के द्वारा कालीरुप धारण कर विश्रवा मुनि के पुत्र सहस्रस्कन्ध रावण का पुष्कर में वध करना जैसे प्रसंग दिए गए हैं ।
*४॰ आनन्द रामायणः-* आनन्द रामायण के रचियता महर्षि वाल्मीकि को माना गया है, परन्तु यह*‘अध्यात्मरामायण’* के उपरान्त लिखी गई है, क्योंकि इस पर अध्यात्मरामायण का प्रभाव स्पष्ट दिखाई देता है । इसमें 12252 श्लोक हैं और यह 9 काण्डों में विभक्त है ।
*५॰ तत्त्वसंग्रह रामायणः-* इस रामायण की रचना 17वीं शताब्दी मे ब्रह्मानन्द ने की थी । ब्र्हमानन्द ने *‘रामायण तत्त्वदर्पण’* नामक ग्रन्थ भी लिखा है ।
*६॰ भुशुण्डी रामायणः-* इसे आदिरामायण, महारामायण आदि भी कहा जाता है । इस पर श्रीमद्-भागवत् की कृष्ण कथा का प्रभाव परिलक्षित होता है ।
*७॰ मन्त्र रामायणः-* इसके रचनाकार नीलकंठ हैं । नीलकंठ ने मन्त्र भागवत की भी रचना की है ।
*८॰ रामविजयः-* रामविजय की रचना 1800 ई॰ के लगभग रघुनाथ उपाध्याय ने की थी ।
*९॰ रामलिंगामृतः-* 18 सर्गों में विभक्त इस ग्रन्थ की रचना 1608 ई॰ में काशी में अद्वैत ने की थी ।
*१०॰ राघवोल्लासः-* इसकी रचना काशी ही में अद्वैत नामक सन्यासी ने की थी ।
*११॰ उदारराघवः-* इसकी रचना 14वीं शताब्दी के मध्य में साकल्यमल्ल (मल्लाचार्य) ने की थी ।
*१२॰ श्रीरामकर्णामृत  म्-  * इसकी रचना शंकर भगवत् पाद ने की है । इसमें चार आश्वास एवं 452 श्लोक हैं ।
*जैन साहित्य में रामकथा*
जैन साहित्य में भी रामकथा का वर्णन मिलता है । ऐसे प्रमुख जैन-ग्रन्थ निम्नानुसार हैं -
*१॰ पउमचरियः-  * पउमचरिय प्राकृत भाषा का ग्रन्थ है । इसकी रचना विमलसूरि ने 60 ई॰ के लगभग की थी ।
*२॰ पद्मचरित (पद्मपुराण) –* यह संस्कृत भाषा में रचित है । इसकी रचना रविषेण ने 577 में की थी ।
*३॰ त्रिषष्टिलक्षण महापुराणः-* इसमें 63 शलाका पुरुषों का जीवन वृत्त दिया गया है । इसके दो भाग हैं । आदिपुराण और उत्तरपुराण । आदिपुराण की रचना जिनसेन ने की थी तथा उत्तरपुराण की रचना जिनसेन के शिष्य गुणभद्र ने की थी । यह ग्रन्थ नवीं शताब्दी का है ।
*४॰ त्रिषष्टिशलाका पुरुष   चरित* तथा* सीतारावणकथानकम्-* इन दोनों ग्रन्थों की रचना हेमचन्द्र ने की थी । इनमें भी रामकथा का उल्लेख मिलता है ।
*५॰ रामदेवपुराणः-* इसकी रचना 15 वीं शताब्दी में जिनदास ने की थी, इसे [B ]‘जिनदास रामायण’ [/B] भी कहा जाता है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बोद्धग्रन्थों में रामकथा*
बोद्धग्रन्थों में रामकथा का उल्लेख हुआ है । इनमें सर्वप्रमुख *दशरथ जातक* नामक ग्रन्थ है ।
*अन्य भाषाओं में रामकथा*
*१॰ रामचरितमानसः-* इसकी रचना गोस्वामी तुलसीदास ने 1580 ई॰ में अयोध्या में अवधि-बृज मिश्रित हिन्दी भाषा में की थी । इसमें 7 काण्ड, 9009 चौपाइयाँ, 1142 दोहे, 88 सोरठे, 182 छन्द, 35 श्लोक हैं । उत्तर-भारत में रामचरितमानस वाल्मीकि कृत रामायण से भी अधिक लोकप्रिय है ।
*२॰ प्रेमरामायणः-* प्रेमरामायण रामचरितमानस पर पद्यात्मक संस्कृत टीका है । इसकी रचना गोस्वामी तुलसीदास के शिष्य रामू द्विवेदी ने की थी । इसका दूसरा नाम *‘बुध-बोधिनी’* है ।
*३॰ भावार्थ रामायणः-* इस रामायण की रचना मराठी भाषा में संत शिरोमणि एकनाथ जी ने की थी । महाराष्ट्र में भावार्थ रामायण को वही सम्मान प्राप्त है, जो उत्तर भारत में तुलसी कृत रामचरितमानस को है ।
मराठी साहित्य में रामदासजी का साहित्य भी रामकथा पर आधारित है । उनके ग्रन्थ *दासबोध*।*आत्माराम* इत्यादि में रामकथा का वर्णन मिलता है । इनके अतिरिक्त मोरोपंत कृत*अष्टोत्तरशतरामाय  *   ।  श्रीधर कृत *रामविजय,* रामदास कृत *लघुरामायण* इत्यादि भी उल्लेखनीय है ।
*४॰ विलंकारामायणः-* विलंकारामायण उड़िया भाषा में रचित है । इसकी रचना शारलादास ने 15वीं शताब्दी में की थी । इसमें रावण से बलवान् विलंकेश का उल्लेख भी मिलता है ।
*५॰ जगमोहनरामायणः-* जगमोहनरामायण उड़िया भाषा की रामायण है । इसकी रचना बलरामदास ने की थी ।
*६॰ विचित्र रामायणः-* विचित्र रामायण की रचना उड़िया भाषा में विश्वान खुंटिया ने की है ।
उड़िया भाषा में उपर्युक्त रामायणों के अतिरिक्त चिकिटि राकेन्द्र कृत* ‘चिकिटि रामायण’* पीताम्बर कृत *‘दाण्डी रामायण’,* श्रीकृष्णचन्द्र पट्टनायक कृत ‘रामायण’ इत्यादि भी उल्लेखनीय है ।
*७॰ कृत्तिवास रामायणः-* यह रामायण बांग्ला भाषा में है । इसकी रचना महाकवि कृत्तिवास ने 15वीं शताब्दी में की थी ।
*८॰ रंगनाथ रामायणः-* इस रामायण की रचना तेलगु भाषा में सन् 1380 में गोलबुद्धराज ने की थी ।
*९॰ रामावतार चरितः-* इसे प्रकाश रामायण या* तकनीकी रामायण* भी कहा जाता है । इसकी रचना दिवाकर प्रकाश भट्ट ने 19वीं शताब्दी में की थी । यह कश्मीरी भाषा में रामकथा पर आधारित साहित्य में *विष्णुप्रताप रामायण, शंकर रामायण, आनन्द रामावतार चरित, शर्मा रामायण, ताराचन्द रामायण, अमर रामायण, रामगीता* इत्यादि भी उल्लेखनीय है ।
*१०॰ कम्ब रामायणः-* तमिल के प्रसिद्ध कम्बन ने तमिल भाषा में कम्ब रामायण की रचना 12वीं शताब्दी में की थी । इसे रामावतारम् भी कहा जाता है । इसमें छह काण्ड हैं । उत्तरकाण्ड नहीं है । काण्डों को पटल में विभक्त किया गया है ।
*११॰ तोरवे रामायणः-* कन्नड़ भाषा की तोरवे रामायण का प्रणयन महाकवि बत्तलेश्वर ने तोरवे गाँव में की थी । इनका समय 15वीं-16वीं शताब्दी माना जाता है । इसमें लगभग 5000 पद्य हैं । दक्षिण भारत में तोरवे रामायण का प्रचलन सर्वाधिक है ।
*१२॰ असमिया रामायणः-* 14वीं शताब्दी से 16 शताब्दी के मध्य माधव कंदली ने असमिया भाषा में रामायण की रचना की थी ।
असमिया भाषा में माधव कंदली कृत रामायण के अलावा अनन्त कंदली कृत रामायण, दुर्गावर कृत*गीति रामायण,* अनन्त ठाकुर कृत *कीर्तनिया रामायण,* रघुनाथ महंत कृत *अद्भुत रामायण,*रघुनाथ महंत कृत* शत्रुंजय रामायण,* असमिया कृत्तिवास कृत* अंगद रामायण* इत्यादि रामकथा साहित्य भी उल्लेखनीय है ।
*१३॰ गोविन्द रामायणः-* सिखों के दसवें गुरु गोविन्द सिंह जी ने अपने *‘दशम ग्रन्थ’* में 24 अवतारों की कथा का सुन्दर काव्यात्मक वर्णन किया है । भगवान् राम का जीवन चरित दशमेश पिता ने ‘रामावतार’ शीर्षक से हिन्दी जगत् को प्रदान किया, जिसे कतिपय विद्वानों ने गोविन्द रामायण भी कहा है ।
*१४॰ राजस्थानी भाषा में रामकथाः-* राजस्तानी भाषा में रामकथा पर आधारित साहित्य का प्रणयन प्रचुर मात्रा में हुआ है । जाम्भोजी परम्परा के कवि मेंह ने 1518 ई॰ में 261 छन्दों वाली ‘*मेंह**रामायण’* की रचना की थी । ईसरदास बारहठ ने 16वीं शताब्दी में रामकथा पर आधारित *गुण हरिरस* नामक ग्रन्थ निर्मित किया । इसी प्रकार सुन्दरदास ने *रामचरित,* कृष्णा आढ़ा ने *रघुवर जस* *प्रकाश,* माधोदास ने *राममंगल* एवं *रामरक्षा,* रामचरण ने *रामप्रताप,* करणीदान कविया ने*सूरजप्रकाश,* मंछाराम सेवग ने *रघुनाथ रुपक* इत्यादि ग्रन्थों की रचना की थी ।
*१५॰ गिरधर रामायणः-* गिरधर रामायण गुजराती भाषा की लोकप्रिय रामायण है । इसकी रचना कवि गिरधर ने की थी । इसके अतिरिक्त गुजराती साहित्य में भालण कृत *रामचरित* एवं*रामबालचरित* तथा उद्धव कृत* उद्धवरामायण* भी उल्लेखनीय है ।
*
सम्प्रदाय विशेषों में रामकथा आधारित साहित्य
*सम्प्रदाय विशेष में रामकथा पर आधारित साहित्य सृजन भारी मात्रा में क्षेत्रीय भाषाओं में हुआ है । इन सम्प्रदायों में रामनुज सम्प्रदाय, रामस्नेही सम्प्रदाय, स्वामी नारायण सम्प्रदाय उल्लेखनीय है ।
*वैदेशिक रामकथा साहित्य
*चीन में 251 ई॰ में किंग कृत *लिऊ तऊत्व,* 472 ई॰ में त्वांग किंग कृत *त्व पाओ* तथा 7वीं शताब्दी के *लंका सिंहा* नामक ग्रन्थ रामकथा पर आधारित है । 9वीं शताब्दी में तुर्किस्तान में *खोतानी रामायण* का, 3री शताब्दी में* तिब्बती रामायण* का, 10वीं शताब्दी में *मंगोलिया की रामकथा,* 10वीं शताब्दी में *जापान की रामकथा* (साम्बो ऐ कोतोबा कृत) का प्रणयन हुआ था । जापान में ही 12वीं शताब्दी में हेबुत्सु ने *नवीन रामकथा* की रचना की थी । इंडोनेशिया में रामकथा साहित्य प्रणयन अधिक मात्रा में हुआ है । यहाँ 8वीं शताब्दी से ही इस प्रकार के साहित्य की रचना हुई है । *हरिश्रय, रामपुराण, अर्जुनविजय, रामविजय, वीरतन्त्र, कपिपर्व, चरित्र रामायण, ककविन रामायण, जावी रामायण, मिसासुर रामकथा, केचक रामकथा* इत्यादि ग्रन्थों का प्रणयन इंडोनेशिया में हुआ है । पड़ोसी देश थाइलैण्ड में *रामकियेन*, मलेशिया में 13वीं शताब्दी का *हकायत श्रीराम* और *हकायत महाराज रावण* नामक ग्रन्थों का प्रणयन हुआ है । लंका में भी *जानकी हरण* नामक लुंकापति कुमारदास ग्रन्थ की रचना हुई है । इसका रचनाकाल कालिदास के समकालीन माना जाता है । म्यांमार में भी रामकथा साहित्य का प्रचलन दिखाई देता है । यहाँ के उल्लेखनीय ग्रन्थ हैं –*रामवस्तु,   महाराम,   राम तोन्मयो,   रामताज्यी,    रामयग्रान,    पोन्तवराम  *   इत्यादि  ।

----------


## Badtameez

रामायण सीरियल के हर एपीसोड की शुरूआत में दिखाया जाता कि रामायण कई भारतीय भाषाओं के साथ-साथ ऊर्दू में भी लिखा गया है।

----------


## calvitf

> श्री राम जय राम जय जय राम । अति सुंदर प्रस्तुति ।


पंडित जी को राम राम ................ बहुत दिन बाद आगमन हुआ आपका ?

----------


## calvitf

मित्र समीर जी 
आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद व साधुवाद .................................
जो आपने हम सब मित्रों को राम रामायण और बहुत से राम जी से संबन्धित महाकाव्यों के बारे मे इतनी सूक्ष्म जानकारी उपलब्ध कराई 
आपको फोरम वासी की तरफ से आभार ............

----------


## old_atal

सिया पतिरामचंद्र की जय |

----------


## calvitf

प्रभु श्री राम सीता व लक्ष्मण जी के वन गमन पर अयोध्या मे तीनों रानियों की मनोदशा को जानने के लिए यह जरूर देखेँ

----------


## calvitf

राम वन गमन पर ......................

विधना तेरे लेख समझ किसी को नहीं आते है

----------


## calvitf

*बन के सन्यासी वन को चले राम जी ................

साथ सीता का जाना गज़ब हो गया ................*

----------


## calvitf

*महलों के वासी जंगल मे कुटी बनाते है ........................*

----------


## calvitf

####### केवट का प्रेम और गंगा पार जाना ############# 

चौपाई :

* जासु बियोग बिकल पसु ऐसें। प्रजा मातु पितु जिइहहिं कैसें॥
बरबस राम सुमंत्रु पठाए। सुरसरि तीर आपु तब आए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके वियोग में पशु इस प्रकार व्याकुल हैं, उनके वियोग में प्रजा, माता और पिता कैसे जीते रहेंगे? श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने जबर्दस्ती सुमंत्र को लौटाया। तब आप गंगाजी के तीर पर आए॥1॥

* मागी नाव न केवटु आना। कहइ तुम्हार मरमु मैं जाना॥
चरन कमल रज कहुँ सबु कहई। मानुष करनि मूरि कछु अहई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री राम ने केवट से नाव माँगी, पर वह लाता नहीं। वह कहने लगा- मैंने तुम्हारा मर्म (भेद) जान लिया। तुम्हारे चरण कमलों की धूल के लिए सब लोग कहते हैं कि वह मनुष्य बना देने वाली कोई जड़ी है,॥2॥

* छुअत सिला भइ नारि सुहाई। पाहन तें न काठ कठिनाई॥
तरनिउ मुनि घरिनी होइ जाई। बाट परइ मोरि नाव उड़ाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसके छूते ही पत्थर की शिला सुंदरी स्त्री हो गई (मेरी नाव तो काठ की है)। काठ पत्थर से कठोर तो होता नहीं। मेरी नाव भी मुनि की स्त्री हो जाएगी और इस प्रकार मेरी नाव उड़ जाएगी, मैं लुट जाऊँगा (अथवा रास्ता रुक जाएगा, जिससे आप पार न हो सकेंगे और मेरी रोजी मारी जाएगी) (मेरी कमाने-खाने की राह ही मारी जाएगी)॥3॥

* एहिं प्रतिपालउँ सबु परिवारू। नहिं जानउँ कछु अउर कबारू॥
जौं प्रभु पार अवसि गा चहहू। मोहि पद पदुम पखारन कहहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं तो इसी नाव से सारे परिवार का पालन-पोषण करता हूँ। दूसरा कोई धंधा नहीं जानता। हे प्रभु! यदि तुम अवश्य ही पार जाना चाहते हो तो मुझे पहले अपने चरणकमल पखारने (धो लेने) के लिए कह दो॥4॥

*छन्द :* 

** पद कमल धोइ चढ़ाइ नाव न नाथ उतराई चहौं।
मोहि राम राउरि आन दसरथसपथ सब साची कहौं॥
बरु तीर मारहुँ लखनु पै जब लगि न पाय पखारिहौं।
तब लगि न तुलसीदास नाथ कृपाल पारु उतारिहौं॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! मैं चरण कमल धोकर आप लोगों को नाव पर चढ़ा लूँगा, मैं आपसे कुछ उतराई नहीं चाहता। हे राम! मुझे आपकी दुहाई और दशरथजी की सौगंध है, मैं सब सच-सच कहता हूँ। लक्ष्मण भले ही मुझे तीर मारें, पर जब तक मैं पैरों को पखार न लूँगा, तब तक हे तुलसीदास के नाथ! हे कृपालु! मैं पार नहीं उतारूँगा।

सोरठा :

* सुनि केवट के बैन प्रेम लपेटे अटपटे।
बिहसे करुनाऐन चितइ जानकी लखन तन॥100॥
*
भावार्थ:-*केवट के प्रेम में लपेटे हुए अटपटे वचन सुनकर करुणाधाम श्री रामचन्द्रजी जानकीजी और लक्ष्मणजी की ओर देखकर हँसे॥100॥

चौपाई : 

* कृपासिंधु बोले मुसुकाई। सोइ करु जेहिं तव नाव न जाई॥
बेगि आनु जलपाय पखारू। होत बिलंबु उतारहि पारू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपा के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी केवट से मुस्कुराकर बोले भाई! तू वही कर जिससे तेरी नाव न जाए। जल्दी पानी ला और पैर धो ले। देर हो रही है, पार उतार दे॥1॥

* जासु नाम सुमिरत एक बारा। उतरहिं नर भवसिंधु अपारा॥
सोइ कृपालु केवटहि निहोरा। जेहिं जगु किय तिहु पगहु ते थोरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बार जिनका नाम स्मरण करते ही मनुष्य अपार भवसागर के पार उतर जाते हैं और जिन्होंने (वामनावतार में) जगत को तीन पग से भी छोटा कर दिया था (दो ही पग में त्रिलोकी को नाप लिया था), वही कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी (गंगाजी से पार उतारने के लिए) केवट का निहोरा कर रहे हैं!॥2॥

* पद नख निरखि देवसरि हरषी। सुनि प्रभु बचन मोहँ मति करषी॥
केवट राम रजायसु पावा। पानि कठवता भरि लेइ आवा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के इन वचनों को सुनकर गंगाजी की बुद्धि मोह से खिंच गई थी (कि ये साक्षात भगवान होकर भी पार उतारने के लिए केवट का निहोरा कैसे कर रहे हैं), परन्तु (समीप आने पर अपनी उत्पत्ति के स्थान) पदनखों को देखते ही (उन्हें पहचानकर) देवनदी गंगाजी हर्षित हो गईं। (वे समझ गईं कि भगवान नरलीला कर रहे हैं, इससे उनका मोह नष्ट हो गया और इन चरणों का स्पर्श प्राप्त करके मैं धन्य होऊँगी, यह विचारकर वे हर्षित हो गईं।) केवट श्री रामचन्द्रजी की आज्ञा पाकर कठौते में भरकर जल ले आया॥3॥

* अति आनंद उमगि अनुरागा। चरन सरोज पखारन लागा॥
बरषि सुमन सुर सकल सिहाहीं। एहि सम पुन्यपुंज कोउ नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अत्यन्त आनंद और प्रेम में उमंगकर वह भगवान के चरणकमल धोने लगा। सब देवता फूल बरसाकर सिहाने लगे कि इसके समान पुण्य की राशि कोई नहीं है॥4॥

दोहा :

* पद पखारि जलु पान करि आपु सहित परिवार।
पितर पारु करि प्रभुहि पुनि मुदित गयउ लेइ पार॥101॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चरणों को धोकर और सारे परिवार सहित स्वयं उस जल (चरणोदक) को पीकर पहले (उस महान पुण्य के द्वारा) अपने पितरों को भवसागर से पार कर फिर आनंदपूर्वक प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को गंगाजी के पार ले गया॥101॥

चौपाई :

* उतरि ठाढ़ भए सुरसरि रेता। सीय रामुगुह लखन समेता॥
केवट उतरि दंडवत कीन्हा। प्रभुहि सकुच एहि नहिं कछु दीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषादराज और लक्ष्मणजी सहित श्री सीताजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी (नाव से) उतरकर गंगाजी की रेत (बालू) में खड़े हो गए। तब केवट ने उतरकर दण्डवत की। (उसको दण्डवत करते देखकर) प्रभु को संकोच हुआ कि इसको कुछ दिया नहीं॥1॥

* पिय हिय की सिय जाननिहारी। मनि मुदरी मन मुदित उतारी॥
कहेउ कृपाल लेहि उतराई। केवट चरन गहे अकुलाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पति के हृदय की जानने वाली सीताजी ने आनंद भरे मन से अपनी रत्न जडि़त अँगूठी (अँगुली से) उतारी। कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने केवट से कहा, नाव की उतराई लो। केवट ने व्याकुल होकर चरण पकड़ लिए॥2॥

* नाथ आजु मैं काह न पावा। मिटे दोष दुख दारिद दावा॥
बहुत काल मैं कीन्हि मजूरी। आजु दीन्ह बिधि बनि भलि भूरी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उसने कहा-) हे नाथ! आज मैंने क्या नहीं पाया! मेरे दोष, दुःख और दरिद्रता की आग आज बुझ गई है। मैंने बहुत समय तक मजदूरी की। विधाता ने आज बहुत अच्छी भरपूर मजदूरी दे दी॥3॥

* अब कछु नाथ न चाहिअ मोरें। दीन दयाल अनुग्रह तोरें॥
फिरती बार मोहि जो देबा। सो प्रसादु मैं सिर धरि लेबा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! हे दीनदयाल! आपकी कृपा से अब मुझे कुछ नहीं चाहिए। लौटती बार आप मुझे जो कुछ देंगे, वह प्रसाद मैं सिर चढ़ाकर लूँगा॥4॥

दोहा :

* बहुत कीन्ह प्रभु लखन सियँ नहिं कछु केवटु लेइ।
बिदा कीन्ह करुनायतन भगति बिमल बरु देइ॥102॥
*
भावार्थ:-* प्रभु श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी ने बहुत आग्रह (या यत्न) किया, पर केवट कुछ नहीं लेता। तब करुणा के धाम भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने निर्मल भक्ति का वरदान देकर उसे विदा किया॥102॥

चौपाई :

* तब मज्जनु करि रघुकुलनाथा। पूजि पारथिव नायउ माथा॥
सियँ सुरसरिहि कहेउ कर जोरी। मातु मनोरथ पुरउबि मोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर रघुकुल के स्वामी श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने स्नान करके पार्थिव पूजा की और शिवजी को सिर नवाया। सीताजी ने हाथ जोड़कर गंगाजी से कहा- हे माता! मेरा मनोरथ पूरा कीजिएगा॥1॥

* पति देवर सँग कुसल बहोरी। आइ करौं जेहिं पूजा तोरी॥
सुनि सिय बिनय प्रेम रस सानी। भइ तब बिमल बारि बर बानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिससे मैं पति और देवर के साथ कुशलतापूर्वक लौट आकर तुम्हारी पूजा करूँ। सीताजी की प्रेम रस में सनी हुई विनती सुनकर तब गंगाजी के निर्मल जल में से श्रेष्ठ वाणी हुई-॥2॥

* सुनु रघुबीर प्रिया बैदेही। तब प्रभाउ जग बिदित न केही॥
लोकप होहिं बिलोकत तोरें। तोहि सेवहिं सब सिधि कर जोरें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुवीर की प्रियतमा जानकी! सुनो, तुम्हारा प्रभाव जगत में किसे नहीं मालूम है? तुम्हारे (कृपा दृष्टि से) देखते ही लोग लोकपाल हो जाते हैं। सब सिद्धियाँ हाथ जोड़े तुम्हारी सेवा करती हैं॥3॥

* तुम्ह जो हमहि बड़ि बिनय सुनाई। कृपा कीन्हि मोहि दीन्हि बड़ाई॥
तदपि देबि मैं देबि असीसा। सफल होन हित निज बागीसा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुमने जो मुझको बड़ी विनती सुनाई, यह तो मुझ पर कृपा की और मुझे बड़ाई दी है। तो भी हे देवी! मैं अपनी वाणी सफल होने के लिए तुम्हें आशीर्वाद दूँगी॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

दोहा :

* प्राननाथ देवर सहित कुसल कोसला आइ।
पूजिहि सब मनकामना सुजसु रहिहि जग छाइ॥103॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम अपने प्राणनाथ और देवर सहित कुशलपूर्वक अयोध्या लौटोगी। तुम्हारी सारी मनःकामनाएँ पूरी होंगी और तुम्हारा सुंदर यश जगतभर में छा जाएगा॥103॥

चौपाई :

* गंग बचन सुनि मंगल मूला। मुदित सीय सुरसरि अनुकूला॥
तब प्रभु गुहहि कहेउ घर जाहू। सुनत सूख मुखु भा उर दाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंगल के मूल गंगाजी के वचन सुनकर और देवनदी को अनुकूल देखकर सीताजी आनंदित हुईं। तब प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने निषादराज गुह से कहा कि भैया! अब तुम घर जाओ! यह सुनते ही उसका मुँह सूख गया और हृदय में दाह उत्पन्न हो गया॥1॥

* दीन बचन गुह कह कर जोरी। बिनय सुनहु रघुकुलमनि मोरी॥
नाथ साथ रहि पंथु देखाई। करि दिन चारि चरन सेवकाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुह हाथ जोड़कर दीन वचन बोला- हे रघुकुल शिरोमणि! मेरी विनती सुनिए। मैं नाथ (आप) के साथ रहकर, रास्ता दिखाकर, चार (कुछ) दिन चरणों की सेवा करके-॥2॥

* जेहिं बन जाइ रहब रघुराई। परनकुटी मैं करबि सुहाई॥
तब मोहि कहँ जसि देब रजाई। सोइ करिहउँ रघुबीर दोहाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुराज! जिस वन में आप जाकर रहेंगे, वहाँ मैं सुंदर पर्णकुटी (पत्तों की कुटिया) बना दूँगा। तब मुझे आप जैसी आज्ञा देंगे, मुझे रघुवीर (आप) की दुहाई है, मैं वैसा ही करूँगा॥3॥

* सहज सनेह राम लखि तासू। संग लीन्ह गुह हृदयँ हुलासू॥
पुनि गुहँ ग्याति बोलि सब लीन्हे। करि परितोषु बिदा तब कीन्हे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसके स्वाभाविक प्रेम को देखकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने उसको साथ ले लिया, इससे गुह के हृदय में बड़ा आनंद हुआ। फिर गुह (निषादराज) ने अपनी जाति के लोगों को बुला लिया और उनका संतोष कराके तब उनको विदा किया॥4॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

बहुत सुंदर वीडियो डाले हैं दोस्त

----------


## calvitf

राम जी को लेके चली केवट की नईय्या..............

नईय्या मे सवार हैं जगत के खेवाइया.................

----------


## calvitf

> सिया पतिरामचंद्र की जय |





> रामायण सीरियल के हर एपीसोड की शुरूआत में दिखाया जाता कि रामायण कई भारतीय भाषाओं के साथ-साथ ऊर्दू में भी लिखा गया है।





> बहुत सुंदर वीडियो डाले हैं दोस्त


भाइयों राम राम ..............
आप सब लोगों को यहाँ देख मन हर्ष और उत्साह से भर जाता है  
मित्रों को चलचित्र और भजन अच्छे लगने के लिए शुक्रिया ............. मेहनत सार्थक हुआ

----------


## calvitf

> * बहु धनुहीं तोरीं लरिकाईं। कबहुँ न असि रिस कीन्हि गोसाईं॥
> एहि धनु पर ममता केहि हेतू। सुनि रिसाइ कह भृगुकुलकेतू॥4॥
> *भावार्थ:-*हे गोसाईं! लड़कपन में हमने बहुत सी धनुहियाँ तोड़ डालीं, किन्तु आपने ऐसा क्रोध कभी नहीं किया। इसी धनुष पर इतनी ममता किस कारण से है? यह सुनकर भृगुवंश की ध्वजा स्वरूप परशुरामजी कुपित होकर कहने लगे॥4॥
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1072777
> 
> इस चौपाई में लक्ष्मण जी ने कहा है कि उन्होंने  बचपन में बहुत से छोटे छोटे धनुष तोड़े हैं तब आपने (परशुराम जी ने) कभी क्रोध नहीं किया है.
> प्रश्न यह है कि क्या बचपन में लक्ष्मण जी परशुराम जी के पास पढने या रहने गए थे अथवा इसी काल में स्वयं परशुराम जी राजा दशरथ के महल में कुछ काल तक रहे या अयोध्या में रह कर बच्चों (विशेषतः लक्ष्मण को) शिक्षा दीक्षा दी थी ? यदि नहीं तो बचपन में तोडी गयी धनुहियों से परशुराम जी का क्या लेना देना रहा होगा ?


मित्र यह  प्रश्न जो आपने पेज नंबर 77 पर पुंछा था  जिसके उत्तर से आप संतुष्ट नहीं हुए थे तो यह मेरे सामने यक्ष प्रश्न बन कर मेरे मन मशतिष्क मे घूम रहा था जिसका वृतांत मुझे मिल चुका है ........................ थोड़ा इंतजार के बाद आप जानेगे

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell::bell:

----------


## calvitf

> * बहु धनुहीं तोरीं लरिकाईं। कबहुँ न असि रिस कीन्हि गोसाईं॥
> एहि धनु पर ममता केहि हेतू। सुनि रिसाइ कह भृगुकुलकेतू॥4॥
> *भावार्थ:-*हे गोसाईं! लड़कपन में हमने बहुत सी धनुहियाँ तोड़ डालीं, किन्तु आपने ऐसा क्रोध कभी नहीं किया। इसी धनुष पर इतनी ममता किस कारण से है? यह सुनकर भृगुवंश की ध्वजा स्वरूप परशुरामजी कुपित होकर कहने लगे॥4॥
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1072777
> 
> इस चौपाई में लक्ष्मण जी ने कहा है कि उन्होंने  बचपन में बहुत से छोटे छोटे धनुष तोड़े हैं तब आपने (परशुराम जी ने) कभी क्रोध नहीं किया है.
> प्रश्न यह है कि क्या बचपन में लक्ष्मण जी परशुराम जी के पास पढने या रहने गए थे अथवा इसी काल में स्वयं परशुराम जी राजा दशरथ के महल में कुछ काल तक रहे या अयोध्या में रह कर बच्चों (विशेषतः लक्ष्मण को) शिक्षा दीक्षा दी थी ? यदि नहीं तो बचपन में तोडी गयी धनुहियों से परशुराम जी का क्या लेना देना रहा होगा ?





> मित्र यह  प्रश्न जो आपने पेज नंबर 77 पर पुंछा था  जिसके उत्तर से आप संतुष्ट नहीं हुए थे तो यह मेरे सामने यक्ष प्रश्न बन कर मेरे मन मशतिष्क मे घूम रहा था जिसका वृतांत मुझे मिल चुका है ........................ थोड़ा इंतजार के बाद आप जानेगे



*मित्र उमा जी 
आपने बड़ा ही गूड़ प्रश्न पुंछा है मुझे कई लोगो से विचार विमर्स करने के उपरांत एक कथा से ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ है कि
जब भृगराज श्री परसराम जी ने कसम खा कर क्षत्रियों का नाश किया था तो उन क्षत्रियों से प्राप्त शस्त्र की ( धनूष मे समाहित शक्ति) शक्तियाँ थी उनको उपयोग व प्रयोग करने वाला कोई नहीं बचा और इन शक्तियों से पृथ्वी व्याकुल होने लगी पृथ्वी जी ब्रह्मा जी के पास जाकर इसका उपाय जाना 
अब ब्रह्मा जी के बताये अनुषार पृथ्वी जी शेषनाग जी के पास गयी तब शेषनाग जी ने अपना अंशमात्र का एक छोटा बालक दिया और कहा की आप इस बालक को परसराम जी पास कुछ दिन के लिए छोड़ दो 
तब शेषा अवतार उस बालक को पृथ्वी जी परसराम जी पास लेकर पहुंची और बोली 
हे भृगराज जी मै कुछ दिनो हेतु तीर्थाटन पर जा रही हु और आपके पास इस अबोध बालक को छोड़ना चाहती हु 
परसराम जी ने सहर्स पृथ्वी की बिनती को मान लिया 
अब एक बार फिर पृथ्वी जी ने कहा की यह बालक अबोध होने के साथ थोड़ा नटखट है कृपया इसकी शैतानियों से बिचलित हो कर गुस्सा मत करिएगा 
और इस तरह भृगराज जी और वह बालक दोनों साथ रहने लगे 
अब शेषा अवतार रूपी वह बालक इकठठा किए धनुष व कई प्रकार के अस्त्र शस्त्र से खेल खेल कर और तोड़ तोड़ कर उनकी शक्तियों को नस्ट करने लगा इस तरह पृथ्वी की व्याकुलता समाप्त हुई और आपके इस चौपाई का उत्तर भी मिला 
इसी लिए लक्ष्मण जी ने कहा है की* 

_बहु धनुहीं तोरीं लरिकाईं। कबहुँ न असि रिस कीन्हि गोसाईं॥_
_एहि धनु पर ममता केहि हेतू। सुनि रिसाइ कह भृगुकुलकेतू॥4॥
_*मित्र इस कथा को एक राम लीला आयोजित करने वाले सज्जन के मुख से मैंने सुना है तथा उनके कहने पर ही यहाँ लिखा भी है 
मित्रों की राय सादर आमंत्रतित है*

----------


## SunnyLion660

जय श्री सीयावर रामचन्द्र जी

----------


## calvitf

> :bell::bell::bell:


प्रभु श्री राम जी के चरणों को धुलने का मनोरम दृश्य देने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## umabua

> *मित्र उमा जी 
> आपने बड़ा ही गूड़ प्रश्न पुंछा है मुझे कई लोगो से विचार विमर्स करने के उपरांत एक कथा से ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ है कि
> जब भृगराज श्री परसराम जी ने कसम खा कर क्षत्रियों का नाश किया था तो उन क्षत्रियों से प्राप्त शस्त्र की ( धनूष मे समाहित शक्ति) शक्तियाँ थी उनको उपयोग व प्रयोग करने वाला कोई नहीं बचा और इन शक्तियों से पृथ्वी व्याकुल होने लगी पृथ्वी जी ब्रह्मा जी के पास जाकर इसका उपाय जाना 
> अब ब्रह्मा जी के बताये अनुषार पृथ्वी जी शेषनाग जी के पास गयी तब शेषनाग जी ने अपना अंशमात्र का एक छोटा बालक दिया और कहा की आप इस बालक को परसराम जी पास कुछ दिन के लिए छोड़ दो 
> तब शेषा अवतार उस बालक को पृथ्वी जी परसराम जी पास लेकर पहुंची और बोली 
> हे भृगराज जी मै कुछ दिनो हेतु तीर्थाटन पर जा रही हु और आपके पास इस अबोध बालक को छोड़ना चाहती हु 
> परसराम जी ने सहर्स पृथ्वी की बिनती को मान लिया 
> अब एक बार फिर पृथ्वी जी ने कहा की यह बालक अबोध होने के साथ थोड़ा नटखट है कृपया इसकी शैतानियों से बिचलित हो कर गुस्सा मत करिएगा 
> और इस तरह भृगराज जी और वह बालक दोनों साथ रहने लगे 
> ...


धवल बाबू, नमस्कार.
मुझे खेद है कि मैं प्रश्न करके भूल गयी. आपने मेरा ध्यान इस तरफ खींचा तो मैं बरबस लज्जित हो गयी. 
आपकी व्याख्या और लेख बिलकुल ठीक है. मैंने भी यही बात सुन रखी थी . क्षमा करें मेरा आशय आप सभी के ज्ञान की परिक्षा लेना कदापि नहीं था बल्कि मैं इसका उत्तर स्वयम भी दे चुकी होती यदि मुझे यह प्रश्न स्मृत रहा होता. इस सूत्र  के मोडरेशन में होने के कारण प्रविष्टियाँ बिलम्बित होने लगी थी अतः मेरा मन 'धर्म' और 'मेरा भारत'  विभाग  से  उचाट हो गया था .  आपकी प्रतिक्रिया से मैं उपकृत हुयी हूँ. आभार एवं धन्यवाद. 

(धवल बाबू, मैं जिज्ञासु प्रवृत्ति की हूँ अतः मैं किसी भी जानकारी के लिए अधिकाधिक स्रोत खोजती रहती हूँ. इस प्रश्न के विषय में मैंने भी किसी से यही उत्तर सुना था किन्तु  मैंने इसे सहज ही स्वीकार नहीं कर लिया था. बहुत खोज बीन करने पर मुझे एक प्रकांड विद्वान् के पास से एक पुरानी पुस्तक "साक्षेप रामायण" मिली. वह पुस्तक ऐसे बहुत से प्रश्नों के हल समेटे हुए थी. वह पुस्तक थी तो रामचरित मानस की तरह ही लिखी हुयी किन्तु जहाँ जिस चौपाई, दोहे, सोरठे अथवा छंद पर प्रश्न होता उस स्थान को  तारांकित (*) कर दिया जाता था और उसके बाद आने वाली चौपाई, दोहे, सोरठे अथवा छंद से पहले उस प्रश्न की विस्तृत व्याख्या होती थी. मेरे पास वह पुस्तक एक अथवा दो दिन ही रह पायी. बाद में मैंने उस तरह की पुस्तक खोजने में बहुत समय निवेश किया किन्तु सब निरर्थक ही रहा. किन्तु मैं अभी भी हतोत्साहित नहीं हुयी हूँ. आपसे अनुरोध है  कि यदि इसप्रकार की किसी पुस्तक के विषय में आपको कुछ भी ज्ञात हो तो कृपया मेरे साथ  अवश्य साझा करें.)

----------


## calvitf

उमाजी आपने कहा की मुझे खेद है कि मैं प्रश्न करके भूल गयी. आपने मेरा ध्यान इस तरफ खींचा तो मैं बरबस लज्जित हो गयी.
तो ऐसा मत सोचिए आपके इस प्रश्न ने मुझे कई लोगो से मिलवाया है और उत्तर से आप सहमत है यही मेरा प्रसाद है मै इस प्रसाद को यहाँ आने वाले सभी मित्रों को आपस मे बांटने को जरूर कहूँगा 
आपके एक प्रश्न ने मुझे अनगिनत प्रश्नो के उत्तर भी मिल गए रही बात  "साक्षेप रामायण" की तो मै खोज जरूर करूंगा और पता लगाने पर आपसे साझा भी करूंगा

----------


## calvitf

यहाँ रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी मित्रो का एक बार पुनः स्वागत है

----------


## abcl42

"साक्षेप रामायण"  जैसी ही एक पुस्तक मेरे घर में थी नाम था "मानस  शंका  समाधान" उसमे भी विभिन्न  दोहे और चौपाई दिए थे और उनके गूढ़ अर्थ लिखे थे / मुझे एक  वर्णन अभी भी याद है की शिव विवाह में पहले  गणेश पूजन कैसे हो गया (गणेश जी तो शिव जी के पुत्र है )/ अछि व्याख्या थी /

----------


## abcl42

> *मित्र उमा जी 
> आपने बड़ा ही गूड़ प्रश्न पुंछा है मुझे कई लोगो से विचार विमर्स करने के उपरांत एक कथा से ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ है कि
> जब भृगराज श्री परसराम जी ने कसम खा कर क्षत्रियों का नाश किया था तो उन क्षत्रियों से प्राप्त शस्त्र की ( धनूष मे समाहित शक्ति) शक्तियाँ थी उनको उपयोग व प्रयोग करने वाला कोई नहीं बचा और इन शक्तियों से पृथ्वी व्याकुल होने लगी पृथ्वी जी ब्रह्मा जी के पास जाकर इसका उपाय जाना 
> अब ब्रह्मा जी के बताये अनुषार पृथ्वी जी शेषनाग जी के पास गयी तब शेषनाग जी ने अपना अंशमात्र का एक छोटा बालक दिया और कहा की आप इस बालक को परसराम जी पास कुछ दिन के लिए छोड़ दो 
> तब शेषा अवतार उस बालक को पृथ्वी जी परसराम जी पास लेकर पहुंची और बोली 
> हे भृगराज जी मै कुछ दिनो हेतु तीर्थाटन पर जा रही हु और आपके पास इस अबोध बालक को छोड़ना चाहती हु 
> परसराम जी ने सहर्स पृथ्वी की बिनती को मान लिया 
> अब एक बार फिर पृथ्वी जी ने कहा की यह बालक अबोध होने के साथ थोड़ा नटखट है कृपया इसकी शैतानियों से बिचलित हो कर गुस्सा मत करिएगा 
> और इस तरह भृगराज जी और वह बालक दोनों साथ रहने लगे 
> ...


बिलकुल सही अंतर्कथा है यही कथा है लक्ष्मण  जी की बाल्य   काल में धनुही तोड़ने की

----------


## calvitf

> बिलकुल सही अंतर्कथा है यही कथा है लक्ष्मण  जी की बाल्य   काल में धनुही तोड़ने की


मित्र राय विचार रखने हेतु धन्यवाद .........................

----------


## abcl42

राम चरित  मानस के रचयिता परम पूज्य गोस्वामी तुलसी दास जी,  जिनको स्वयं राम जी ने दर्शन दिए , चित्रकूट  के घाट पर भई संतन की भीड़,  तुलसी दास चन्दन घिसे तिलक देत रघुबीर /

----------


## calvitf

*श्री रामचरितमानस के प्रेमियो अब तक इस सूत्र पर जो भजन श्रंखला है जो निम्न प्रकार है और साथ मे लिंक भी हैं जिन मित्रो को कोई भी भजन संगीत सुनना हो तो संबन्धित लिंक पर जा कर आसानी से सुन सकता है और प्रभु से मेरे लिए प्रार्थना करे की इस सूत्र को निरंतर बिना किसी अवरोध के गति प्रदान होती रहे 


श्रीराम भजमन कृपालु बंधु ........................ 

राम नाम के हीरे मोती ले लो ......................

*जन्मे अवध राम बधाइया बाजन लागी ......................

*भगवान श्रीराम जी के जन्म अवसर पर एक और 'सोहर' का आनंद ले* 

*अवध पूरी मे राम जन्म ....................................* 

_ठुमक चलत रामचंद्र बाजत पैंजनियां_

भजमन राम चरण सुखदाई ............

*राम जी की निकली सवारी ..................*

*श्री राम का पाठ वैदिक पंडितो के द्वारा ............*

राम विवाह पर एक पारंपरिक मैथली लोकगीत का आनंद ले

श्री राम जानकी के विवाह के उपलक्ष्य मे गुजराती भाषा मे एक भजन .

*राम सिये भेज दियो री बन मे
विधना तेरे लेख समझ मे ....
बन के सन्यासी .................* 


*महलों के वासी जंगल मे कुटी बनाते है .*

राम जी को लेके चली केवट की नईय्या..............

----------


## Badtameez

सभी भक्तगणों को राम-राम

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

जय श्रीराम.............

----------


## calvitf

प्रयाग पहुँचना, भरद्वाज संवाद, यमुनातीर निवासियों का प्रेम -1

 दोहा :
 
* तब गनपति सिव सुमिरि प्रभु नाइ सुरसरिहि माथ।
सखा अनुज सिय सहित बन गवनु कीन्ह रघुनाथ॥104॥

* भावार्थ:-*तब प्रभु श्री रघुनाथजी गणेशजी और शिवजी का स्मरण करके तथा गंगाजी को मस्तक नवाकर सखा निषादराज, छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी सहित वन को चले॥104॥

चौपाई :

* तेहि दिन भयउ बिटप तर बासू। लखन सखाँ सब कीन्ह सुपासू॥
प्रात प्रातकृत करि रघुराई। तीरथराजु दीख प्रभु जाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस दिन पेड़ के नीचे निवास हुआ। लक्ष्मणजी और सखा गुह ने (विश्राम की) सब सुव्यवस्था कर दी। प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सबेरे प्रातःकाल की सब क्रियाएँ करके जाकर तीर्थों के राजा प्रयाग के दर्शन किए॥1॥

* सचिव सत्य श्रद्धा प्रिय नारी। माधव सरिस मीतु हितकारी॥
चारि पदारथ भरा भँडारू। पुन्य प्रदेस देस अति चारू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस राजा का सत्य मंत्री है, श्रद्धा प्यारी स्त्री है और श्री वेणीमाधवजी सरीखे हितकारी मित्र हैं। चार पदार्थों (धर्म, अर्थ, काम और मोक्ष) से भंडार भरा है और वह पुण्यमय प्रांत ही उस राजा का सुंदर देश है॥2॥

* छेत्रु अगम गढ़ु गाढ़ सुहावा। सपनेहुँ नहिं प्रतिपच्छिन्ह पावा॥
सेन सकल तीरथ बर बीरा। कलुष अनीक दलन रनधीरा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रयाग क्षेत्र ही दुर्गम, मजबूत और सुंदर गढ़ (किला) है, जिसको स्वप्न में भी (पाप रूपी) शत्रु नहीं पा सके हैं। संपूर्ण तीर्थ ही उसके श्रेष्ठ वीर सैनिक हैं, जो पाप की सेना को कुचल डालने वाले और बड़े रणधीर हैं॥3॥

* संगमु सिंहासनु सुठि सोहा। छत्रु अखयबटु मुनि मनु मोहा॥
चवँर जमुन अरु गंग तरंगा। देखि होहिं दुख दारिद भंगा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(गंगा, यमुना और सरस्वती का) संगम ही उसका अत्यन्त सुशोभित सिंहासन है। अक्षयवट छत्र है, जो मुनियों के भी मन को मोहित कर लेता है। यमुनाजी और गंगाजी की तरंगें उसके (श्याम और श्वेत) चँवर हैं, जिनको देखकर ही दुःख और दरिद्रता नष्ट हो जाती है॥4॥

दोहा :

* सेवहिं सुकृती साधु सुचि पावहिं सब मनकाम।
बंदी बेद पुरान गन कहहिं बिमल गुन ग्राम॥105॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुण्यात्मा, पवित्र साधु उसकी सेवा करते हैं और सब मनोरथ पाते हैं। वेद और पुराणों के समूह भाट हैं, जो उसके निर्मल गुणगणों का बखान करते हैं॥105॥

चौपाई :

* को कहि सकइ प्रयाग प्रभाऊ। कलुष पुंज कुंजर मृगराऊ॥
अस तीरथपति देखि सुहावा। सुख सागर रघुबर सुखु पावा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पापों के समूह रूपी हाथी के मारने के लिए सिंह रूप प्रयागराज का प्रभाव (महत्व-माहात्म्य) कौन कह सकता है। ऐसे सुहावने तीर्थराज का दर्शन कर सुख के समुद्र रघुकुल श्रेष्ठ श्री रामजी ने भी सुख पाया॥1॥

* कहि सिय लखनहि सखहि सुनाई। श्री मुख तीरथराज बड़ाई॥
करि प्रनामु देखत बन बागा। कहत महातम अति अनुरागा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने अपने श्रीमुख से सीताजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सखा गुह को तीर्थराज की महिमा कहकर सुनाई। तदनन्तर प्रणाम करके, वन और बगीचों को देखते हुए और बड़े प्रेम से माहात्म्य कहते हुए-॥2॥

* एहि बिधि आइ बिलोकी बेनी। सुमिरत सकल सुमंगल देनी॥
मुदित नहाइ कीन्हि सिव सेवा। पूजि जथाबिधि तीरथ देवा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार श्री राम ने आकर त्रिवेणी का दर्शन किया, जो स्मरण करने से ही सब सुंदर मंगलों को देने वाली है। फिर आनंदपूर्वक (त्रिवेणी में) स्नान करके शिवजी की सेवा (पूजा) की और विधिपूर्वक तीर्थ देवताओं का पूजन किया॥3॥

* तब प्रभु भरद्वाज पहिं आए। करत दंडवत मुनि उर लाए॥
मुनि मन मोद न कछु कहि जाई। ब्रह्मानंद रासि जनु पाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(स्नान, पूजन आदि सब करके) तब प्रभु श्री रामजी भरद्वाजजी के पास आए। उन्हें दण्डवत करते हुए ही मुनि ने हृदय से लगा लिया। मुनि के मन का आनंद कुछ कहा नहीं जाता। मानो उन्हें ब्रह्मानन्द की राशि मिल गई हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* दीन्हि असीस मुनीस उर अति अनंदु अस जानि।
लोचन गोचर सुकृत फल मनहुँ किए बिधि आनि॥106॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनीश्वर भरद्वाजजी ने आशीर्वाद दिया। उनके हृदय में ऐसा जानकर अत्यन्त आनंद हुआ कि आज विधाता ने (श्री सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन कराकर) मानो हमारे सम्पूर्ण पुण्यों के फल को लाकर आँखों के सामने कर दिया॥106॥

चौपाई :

* कुसल प्रस्न करि आसन दीन्हे। पूजि प्रेम परिपूरन कीन्हे॥
कंद मूल फल अंकुर नीके। दिए आनि मुनि मनहुँ अमी के॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुशल पूछकर मुनिराज ने उनको आसन दिए और प्रेम सहित पूजन करके उन्हें संतुष्ट कर दिया। फिर मानो अमृत के ही बने हों, ऐसे अच्छे-अच्छे कन्द, मूल, फल और अंकुर लाकर दिए॥1॥

* सीय लखन जन सहित सुहाए। अति रुचि राम मूल फल खाए॥
भए बिगतश्रम रामु सुखारे। भरद्वाज मृदु बचन उचारे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सेवक गुह सहित श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने उन सुंदर मूल-फलों को बड़ी रुचि के साथ खाया। थकावट दूर होने से श्री रामचन्द्रजी सुखी हो गए। तब भरद्वाजजी ने उनसे कोमल वचन कहे-॥2॥

* आजु सफल तपु तीरथ त्यागू। आजु सुफल जप जोग बिरागू॥
सफल सकल सुभ साधन साजू। राम तुम्हहि अवलोकत आजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राम! आपका दर्शन करते ही आज मेरा तप, तीर्थ सेवन और त्याग सफल हो गया। आज मेरा जप, योग और वैराग्य सफल हो गया और आज मेरे सम्पूर्ण शुभ साधनों का समुदाय भी सफल हो गया॥3॥

* लाभ अवधि सुख अवधि न दूजी। तुम्हरें दरस आस सब पूजी॥
अब करि कृपा देहु बर एहू। निज पद सरसिज सहज सनेहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लाभ की सीमा और सुख की सीमा (प्रभु के दर्शन को छोड़कर) दूसरी कुछ भी नहीं है। आपके दर्शन से मेरी सब आशाएँ पूर्ण हो गईं। अब कृपा करके यह वरदान दीजिए कि आपके चरण कमलों में मेरा स्वाभाविक प्रेम हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* करम बचन मन छाड़ि छलु जब लगि जनु न तुम्हार।
तब लगि सुखु सपनेहुँ नहीं किएँ कोटि उपचार॥107॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जब तक कर्म, वचन और मन से छल छोड़कर मनुष्य आपका दास नहीं हो जाता, तब तक करोड़ों उपाय करने से भी, स्वप्न में भी वह सुख नहीं पाता॥107॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि मुनि बचन रामु सकुचाने। भाव भगति आनंद अघाने॥
तब रघुबर मुनि सुजसु सुहावा। कोटि भाँति कहि सबहि सुनावा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि के वचन सुनकर, उनकी भाव-भक्ति के कारण आनंद से तृप्त हुए भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी (लीला की दृष्टि से) सकुचा गए। तब (अपने ऐश्वर्य को छिपाते हुए) श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने भरद्वाज मुनि का सुंदर सुयश करोड़ों (अनेकों) प्रकार से कहकर सबको सुनाया॥1॥

* सो बड़ सो सब गुन गन गेहू। जेहि मुनीस तुम्ह आदर देहू॥
मुनि रघुबीर परसपर नवहीं। बचन अगोचर सुखु अनुभवहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उन्होंने कहा-) हे मुनीश्वर! जिसको आप आदर दें, वही बड़ा है और वही सब गुण समूहों का घर है। इस प्रकार श्री रामजी और मुनि भरद्वाजजी दोनों परस्पर विनम्र हो रहे हैं और अनिर्वचनीय सुख का अनुभव कर रहे हैं॥2॥

* यह सुधि पाइ प्रयाग निवासी। बटु तापस मुनि सिद्ध उदासी॥
भरद्वाज आश्रम सब आए। देखन दसरथ सुअन सुहाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह (श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और सीताजी के आने की) खबर पाकर प्रयाग निवासी ब्रह्मचारी, तपस्वी, मुनि, सिद्ध और उदासी सब श्री दशरथजी के सुंदर पुत्रों को देखने के लिए भरद्वाजजी के आश्रम पर आए॥3॥

* राम प्रनाम कीन्ह सब काहू। मुदित भए लहि लोयन लाहू॥
देहिं असीस परम सुखु पाई। फिरे सराहत सुंदरताई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सब किसी को प्रणाम किया। नेत्रों का लाभ पाकर सब आनंदित हो गए और परम सुख पाकर आशीर्वाद देने लगे। श्री रामजी के सौंदर्य की सराहना करते हुए वे लौटे॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

प्रयाग पहुँचना, भरद्वाज संवाद, यमुनातीर निवासियों का प्रेम -2

 दोहा :

* राम कीन्ह बिश्राम निसि प्रात प्रयाग नहाइ।
चले सहितसिय लखन जन मुदित मुनिहि सिरु नाइ॥108॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने रात को वहीं विश्राम किया और प्रातःकाल प्रयागराज का स्नान करके और प्रसन्नता के साथ मुनि को सिर नवाकर श्री सीताजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सेवक गुह के साथ वे चले॥108॥

चौपाई :

* राम सप्रेम कहेउ मुनि पाहीं। नाथ कहिअ हम केहि मग जाहीं॥
मुनि मन बिहसि राम सन कहहीं। सुगम सकल मग तुम्ह कहुँ अहहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(चलते समय) बड़े प्रेम से श्री रामजी ने मुनि से कहा- हे नाथ! बताइए हम किस मार्ग से जाएँ। मुनि मन में हँसकर श्री रामजी से कहते हैं कि आपके लिए सभी मार्ग सुगम हैं॥1॥

* साथ लागि मुनि सिष्य बोलाए। सुनि मन मुदित पचासक आए॥
सबन्हि राम पर प्रेम अपारा। सकल कहहिं मगु दीख हमारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर उनके साथ के लिए मुनि ने शिष्यों को बुलाया। (साथ जाने की बात) सुनते ही चित्त में हर्षित हो कोई पचास शिष्य आ गए। सभी का श्री रामजी पर अपार प्रेम है। सभी कहते हैं कि मार्ग हमारा देखा हुआ है॥2॥

* मुनि बटु चारि संग तब दीन्हे। जिन्ह बहु जनम सुकृत सब कीन्हे॥
करि प्रनामु रिषि आयसु पाई। प्रमुदित हृदयँ चले रघुराई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब मुनि ने (चुनकर) चार ब्रह्मचारियों को साथ कर दिया, जिन्होंने बहुत जन्मों तक सब सुकृत (पुण्य) किए थे। श्री रघुनाथजी प्रणाम कर और ऋषि की आज्ञा पाकर हृदय में बड़े ही आनंदित होकर चले॥3॥

* ग्राम निकट जब निकसहिं जाई। देखहिं दरसु नारि नर धाई॥
होहिं सनाथ जनम फलु पाई। फिरहिं दुखित मनु संग पठाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब वे किसी गाँव के पास होकर निकलते हैं, तब स्त्री-पुरुष दौड़कर उनके रूप को देखने लगते हैं। जन्म का फल पाकर वे (सदा के अनाथ) सनाथ हो जाते हैं और मन को नाथ के साथ भेजकर (शरीर से साथ न रहने के कारण) दुःखी होकर लौट आते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* बिदा किए बटु बिनय करि फिरे पाइ मन काम।
उतरि नहाए जमुन जल जो सरीर सम स्याम॥109॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तदनन्तर श्री रामजी ने विनती करके चारों ब्रह्मचारियों को विदा किया, वे मनचाही वस्तु (अनन्य भक्ति) पाकर लौटे। यमुनाजी के पार उतरकर सबने यमुनाजी के जल में स्नान किया, जो श्री रामचन्द्रजी के शरीर के समान ही श्याम रंग का था॥109॥

चौपाई :

* सुनत तीरबासी नर नारी। धाए निज निज काज बिसारी॥
लखन राम सिय सुंदरताई। देखि करहिं निज भाग्य बड़ाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यमुनाजी के किनारे पर रहने वाले स्त्री-पुरुष (यह सुनकर कि निषाद के साथ दो परम सुंदर सुकुमार नवयुवक और एक परम सुंदरी स्त्री आ रही है) सब अपना-अपना काम भूलकर दौड़े और लक्ष्मणजी, श्री रामजी और सीताजी का सौंदर्य देखकर अपने भाग्य की बड़ाई करने लगे॥1॥

* अति लालसा बसहिं मन माहीं। नाउँ गाउँ बूझत सकुचाहीं॥
जे तिन्ह महुँ बयबिरिध सयाने। तिन्ह करि जुगुति रामु पहिचाने॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके मन में (परिचय जानने की) बहुत सी लालसाएँ भरी हैं। पर वे नाम-गाँव पूछते सकुचाते हैं। उन लोगों में जो वयोवृद्ध और चतुर थे, उन्होंने युक्ति से श्री रामचन्द्रजी को पहचान लिया॥2॥

* सकल कथा तिन्ह सबहि सुनाई। बनहि चले पितु आयसु पाई॥
सुनि सबिषाद सकल पछिताहीं। रानी रायँ कीन्ह भल नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने सब कथा सब लोगों को सुनाई कि पिता की आज्ञा पाकर ये वन को चले हैं। यह सुनकर सब लोग दुःखित हो पछता रहे हैं कि रानी और राजा ने अच्छा नहीं किया॥3॥

----------


## calvitf

तापस प्रकरण 

* तेहि अवसर एक तापसु आवा। तेजपुंज लघुबयस सुहावा॥
कबि अलखित गति बेषु बिरागी। मन क्रम बचन राम अनुरागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी अवसर पर वहाँ एक तपस्वी आया, जो तेज का पुंज, छोटी अवस्था का और सुंदर था। उसकी गति कवि नहीं जानते (अथवा वह कवि था जो अपना परिचय नहीं देना चाहता)। वह वैरागी के वेष में था और मन, वचन तथा कर्म से श्री रामचन्द्रजी का प्रेमी था॥4॥

दोहा :

* सजल नयन तन पुलकि निज इष्टदेउ पहिचानि।
परेउ दंड जिमि धरनितल दसा न जाइ बखानि॥110॥

*भावार्थ:-*अपने इष्टदेव को पहचानकर उसके नेत्रों में जल भर आया और शरीर पुलकित हो गया। वह दण्ड की भाँति पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा, उसकी (प्रेम विह्वल) दशा का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥110॥

चौपाई :

* राम सप्रेम पुलकि उर लावा। परम रंक जनु पारसु पावा॥
मनहुँ प्रेमु परमारथु दोऊ। मिलत धरें तन कह सबु कोऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने प्रेमपूर्वक पुलकित होकर उसको हृदय से लगा लिया। (उसे इतना आनंद हुआ) मानो कोई महादरिद्री मनुष्य पारस पा गया हो। सब कोई (देखने वाले) कहने लगे कि मानो प्रेम और परमार्थ (परम तत्व) दोनों शरीर धारण करके मिल रहे हैं॥1॥

* बहुरि लखन पायन्ह सोइ लागा। लीन्ह उठाइ उमगि अनुरागा॥
पुनि सिय चरन धूरि धरि सीसा। जननि जानि सिसु दीन्हि असीसा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर वह लक्ष्मणजी के चरणों लगा। उन्होंने प्रेम से उमंगकर उसको उठा लिया। फिर उसने सीताजी की चरण धूलि को अपने सिर पर धारण किया। माता सीताजी ने भी उसको अपना बच्चा जानकर आशीर्वाद दिया॥2॥

* कीन्ह निषाद दंडवत तेही। मिलेउ मुदित लखि राम सनेही॥
पिअत नयन पुट रूपु पियुषा। मुदित सुअसनु पाइ जिमि भूखा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर निषादराज ने उसको दण्डवत की। श्री रामचन्द्रजी का प्रेमी जानकर वह उस (निषाद) से आनंदित होकर मिला। वह तपस्वी अपने नेत्र रूपी दोनों से श्री रामजी की सौंदर्य सुधा का पान करने लगा और ऐसा आनंदित हुआ जैसे कोई भूखा आदमी सुंदर भोजन पाकर आनंदित होता है॥3॥

* ते पितु मातु कहहु सखि कैसे। जिन्ह पठए बन बालक ऐसे॥
राम लखन सिय रूपु निहारी। होहिं सनेह बिकल नर नारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(इधर गाँव की स्त्रियाँ कह रही हैं) हे सखी! कहो तो, वे माता-पिता कैसे हैं, जिन्होंने ऐसे (सुंदर सुकुमार) बालकों को वन में भेज दिया है। श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी के रूप को देखकर सब स्त्री-पुरुष स्नेह से व्याकुल हो जाते हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

> जय श्रीराम.............


जय श्री राम ......................... बंधु

----------


## calvitf

यमुना को प्रणाम, वनवासियों का प्रेम-1 

दोहा :

* तब रघुबीर अनेक बिधि सखहि सिखावनु दीन्ह।।
      राम रजायसु सीस धरि भवन गवनु तेइँ कीन्ह॥111॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सखा गुह को अनेकों तरह से (घर लौट जाने के लिए) समझाया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी की आज्ञा को सिर चढ़ाकर उसने अपने घर को गमन किया॥111॥

चौपाई :

* पुनि सियँ राम लखन कर जोरी। जमुनहि कीन्ह प्रनामु बहोरी॥
चले ससीय मुदित दोउ भाई। रबितनुजा कइ करत बड़ाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर सीताजी, श्री रामजी और लक्ष्मणजी ने हाथ जोड़कर यमुनाजी को पुनः प्रणाम किया और सूर्यकन्या यमुनाजी की बड़ाई करते हुए सीताजी सहित दोनों भाई प्रसन्नतापूर्वक आगे चले॥1॥

* पथिक अनेक मिलहिं मग जाता। कहहिं सप्रेम देखि दोउ भ्राता॥
राज लखन सब अंग तुम्हारें। देखि सोचु अति हृदय हमारें॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रास्ते में जाते हुए उन्हें अनेकों यात्री मिलते हैं। वे दोनों भाइयों को देखकर उनसे प्रेमपूर्वक कहते हैं कि तुम्हारे सब अंगों में राज चिह्न देखकर हमारे हृदय में बड़ा सोच होता है॥2॥

* मारग चलहु पयादेहि पाएँ। ज्योतिषु झूठ हमारें भाएँ॥
अगमु पंथु गिरि कानन भारी। तेहि महँ साथ नारि सुकुमारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(ऐसे राजचिह्नों के होते हुए भी) तुम लोग रास्ते में पैदल ही चल रहे हो, इससे हमारी समझ में आता है कि ज्योतिष शास्त्र झूठा ही है। भारी जंगल और बड़े-बड़े पहाड़ों का दुर्गम रास्ता है। तिस पर तुम्हारे साथ सुकुमारी स्त्री है॥3॥

* करि केहरि बन जाइ न जोई। हम सँग चलहिं जो आयसु होई॥
जाब जहाँ लगि तहँ पहुँचाई। फिरब बहोरि तुम्हहि सिरु नाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हाथी और सिंहों से भरा यह भयानक वन देखा तक नहीं जाता। यदि आज्ञा हो तो हम साथ चलें। आप जहाँ तक जाएँगे, वहाँ तक पहुँचाकर, फिर आपको प्रणाम करके हम लौट आवेंगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* एहि बिधि पूँछहिं प्रेम बस पुलक गात जलु नैन।
कृपासिंधु फेरहिं तिन्हहि कहि बिनीत मृदु बैन॥112॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार वे यात्री प्रेमवश पुलकित शरीर हो और नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भरकर पूछते हैं, किन्तु कृपा के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी कोमल विनययुक्त वचन कहकर उन्हें लौटा देते हैं॥112॥

चौपाई :

* जे पुर गाँव बसहिं मग माहीं। तिन्हहि नाग सुर नगर सिहाहीं॥
केहि सुकृतीं केहि घरीं बसाए। धन्य पुन्यमय परम सुहाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो गाँव और पुरवे रास्ते में बसे हैं, नागों और देवताओं के नगर उनको देखकर प्रशंसा पूर्वक ईर्षा करते और ललचाते हुए कहते हैं कि किस पुण्यवान्* ने किस शुभ घड़ी में इनको बसाया था, जो आज ये इतने धन्य और पुण्यमय तथा परम सुंदर हो रहे हैं॥1॥

* जहँ जहँ राम चरन चलि जाहीं। तिन्ह समान अमरावति नाहीं॥
पुन्यपुंज मग निकट निवासी। तिन्हहि सराहहिं सुरपुरबासी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ-जहाँ श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरण चले जाते हैं, उनके समान इन्द्र की पुरी अमरावती भी नहीं है। रास्ते के समीप बसने वाले भी बड़े पुण्यात्मा हैं- स्वर्ग में रहने वाले देवता भी उनकी सराहना करते हैं-॥2॥

* जे भरि नयन बिलोकहिं रामहि। सीता लखन सहित घनस्यामहि॥
जे सर सरित राम अवगाहहिं। तिन्हहि देव सर सरित सराहहिं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो नेत्र भरकर सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित घनश्याम श्री रामजी के दर्शन करते हैं, जिन तालाबों और नदियों में श्री रामजी स्नान कर लेते हैं, देवसरोवर और देवनदियाँ भी उनकी बड़ाई करती हैं॥3॥

* जेहि तरु तर प्रभु बैठहिं जाई। करहिं कलपतरु तासु बड़ाई॥
परसि राम पद पदुम परागा। मानति भूमि भूरि निज भागा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस वृक्ष के नीचे प्रभु जा बैठते हैं, कल्पवृक्ष भी उसकी बड़ाई करते हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणकमलों की रज का स्पर्श करके पृथ्वी अपना बड़ा सौभाग्य मानती है॥4॥

दोहा :

* छाँह करहिं घन बिबुधगन बरषहिं सुमन सिहाहिं।
देखत गिरि बन बिहग मृग रामु चले मग जाहिं॥113॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रास्ते में बादल छाया करते हैं और देवता फूल बरसाते और सिहाते हैं। पर्वत, वन और पशु-पक्षियों को देखते हुए श्री रामजी रास्ते में चले जा रहे हैं॥113॥

चौपाई :

* सीता लखन सहित रघुराई। गाँव निकट जब निकसहिं जाई॥
सुनि सब बाल बृद्ध नर नारी। चलहिं तुरत गृह काजु बिसारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित श्री रघुनाथजी जब किसी गाँव के पास जा निकलते हैं, तब उनका आना सुनते ही बालक-बूढ़े, स्त्री-पुरुष सब अपने घर और काम-काज को भूलकर तुरंत उन्हें देखने के लिए चल देते हैं॥1॥

* राम लखन सिय रूप निहारी। पाइ नयन फलु होहिं सुखारी॥
सजल बिलोचन पुलक सरीरा। सब भए मगन देखि दोउ बीरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और सीताजी का रूप देखकर, नेत्रों का (परम) फल पाकर वे सुखी होते हैं। दोनों भाइयों को देखकर सब प्रेमानन्द में मग्न हो गए। उनके नेत्रों में जल भर आया और शरीर पुलकित हो गए॥2॥

* बरनि न जाइ दसा तिन्ह केरी। लहि जनु रंकन्ह सुरमनि ढेरी॥
एकन्ह एक बोलि सिख देहीं। लोचन लाहु लेहु छन एहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनकी दशा वर्णन नहीं की जाती। मानो दरिद्रों ने चिन्तामणि की ढेरी पा ली हो। वे एक-एक को पुकारकर सीख देते हैं कि इसी क्षण नेत्रों का लाभ ले लो॥3॥

* रामहि देखि एक अनुरागे। चितवत चले जाहिं सँग लागे॥
एक नयन मग छबि उर आनी। होहिं सिथिल तन मन बर बानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर ऐसे अनुराग में भर गए हैं कि वे उन्हें देखते हुए उनके साथ लगे चले जा रहे हैं। कोई नेत्र मार्ग से उनकी छबि को हृदय में लाकर शरीर, मन और श्रेष्ठ वाणी से शिथिल हो जाते हैं (अर्थात्* उनके शरीर, मन और वाणी का व्यवहार बंद हो जाता है)॥4॥

दोहा :

* एक देखि बट छाँह भलि डासि मृदुल तृन पात।
कहहिं गवाँइअ छिनुकु श्रमु गवनब अबहिंकि प्रात॥114॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई बड़ की सुंदर छाया देखकर, वहाँ नरम घास और पत्ते बिछाकर कहते हैं कि क्षण भर यहाँ बैठकर थकावट मिटा लीजिए। फिर चाहे अभी चले जाइएगा, चाहे सबेरे॥114॥

चौपाई :

* एक कलस भरि आनहिं पानी। अँचइअ नाथ कहहिं मृदु बानी॥
सुनि प्रिय बचन प्रीति अति देखी। राम कृपाल सुसील बिसेषी॥1॥
*भावार्थ:-*कोई घड़ा भरकर पानी ले आते हैं और कोमल वाणी से कहते हैं- नाथ! आचमन तो कर लीजिए। उनके प्यारे वचन सुनकर और उनका अत्यन्त प्रेम देखकर दयालु और परम सुशील श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने-॥1॥

* जानी श्रमित सीय मन माहीं। घरिक बिलंबु कीन्ह बट छाहीं॥
मुदित नारि नर देखहिं सोभा। रूप अनूप नयन मनु लोभा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मन में सीताजी को थकी हुई जानकर घड़ी भर बड़ की छाया में विश्राम किया। स्त्री-पुरुष आनंदित होकर शोभा देखते हैं। अनुपम रूप ने उनके नेत्र और मनों को लुभा लिया है॥2॥

* एकटक सब सोहहिं चहुँ ओरा। रामचन्द्र मुख चंद चकोरा॥
तरुन तमाल बरन तनु सोहा। देखत कोटि मदन मनु मोहा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग टकटकी लगाए श्री रामचन्द्रजी के मुख चन्द्र को चकोर की तरह (तन्मय होकर) देखते हुए चारों ओर सुशोभित हो रहे हैं। श्री रामजी का नवीन तमाल वृक्ष के रंग का (श्याम) शरीर अत्यन्त शोभा दे रहा है, जिसे देखते ही करोड़ों कामदेवों के मन मोहित हो जाते हैं॥3॥

* दामिनि बरन लखन सुठि नीके। नख सिख सुभग भावते जी के॥
मुनि पट कटिन्ह कसें तूनीरा। सोहहिं कर कमलनि धनु तीरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बिजली के से रंग के लक्ष्मणजी बहुत ही भले मालूम होते हैं। वे नख से शिखा तक सुंदर हैं और मन को बहुत भाते हैं। दोनों मुनियों के (वल्कल आदि) वस्त्र पहने हैं और कमर में तरकस कसे हुए हैं। कमल के समान हाथों में धनुष-बाण शोभित हो रहे हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

यमुना को प्रणाम, वनवासियों का प्रेम-2

दोहा :

* जटा मुकुट सीसनि सुभग उर भुज नयन बिसाल।
सरद परब बिधु बदन बर लसत स्वेद कन जाल॥115॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके सिरों पर सुंदर जटाओं के मुकुट हैं, वक्षः स्थल, भुजा और नेत्र विशाल हैं और शरद पूर्णिमा के चन्द्रमा के समान सुंदर मुखों पर पसीने की बूँदों का समूह शोभित हो रहा है॥115॥

चौपाई :

* बरनि न जाइ मनोहर जोरी। सोभा बहुत थोरि मति मोरी॥
राम लखन सिय सुंदरताई। सब चितवहिं चित मन मति लाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस मनोहर जोड़ी का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता, क्योंकि शोभा बहुत अधिक है और मेरी बुद्धि थोड़ी है। श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और सीताजी की सुंदरता को सब लोग मन, चित्त और बुद्धि तीनों को लगाकर देख रहे हैं॥1॥

* थके नारि नर प्रेम पिआसे। मनहुँ मृगी मृग देखि दिआ से॥
सीय समीप ग्रामतिय जाहीं। पूँछत अति सनेहँ सकुचाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेम के प्यासे (वे गाँवों के) स्त्री-पुरुष (इनके सौंदर्य-माधुर्य की छटा देखकर) ऐसे थकित रह गए जैसे दीपक को देखकर हिरनी और हिरन (निस्तब्ध रह जाते हैं)! गाँवों की स्त्रियाँ सीताजी के पास जाती हैं, परन्तु अत्यन्त स्नेह के कारण पूछते सकुचाती हैं॥2॥

* बार बार सब लागहिं पाएँ। कहहिं बचन मृदु सरल सुभाएँ॥
राजकुमारि बिनय हम करहीं। तिय सुभायँ कछु पूँछत डरहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बार-बार सब उनके पाँव लगतीं और सहज ही सीधे-सादे कोमल वचन कहती हैं- हे राजकुमारी! हम विनती करती (कुछ निवेदन करना चाहती) हैं, परन्तु स्त्री स्वभाव के कारण कुछ पूछते हुए डरती हैं॥3॥

* स्वामिनि अबिनय छमबि हमारी। बिलगु न मानब जानि गवाँरी॥
राजकुअँर दोउ सहज सलोने। इन्ह तें लही दुति मरकत सोने॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामिनी! हमारी ढिठाई क्षमा कीजिएगा और हमको गँवारी जानकर बुरा न मानिएगा। ये दोनों राजकुमार स्वभाव से ही लावण्यमय (परम सुंदर) हैं। मरकतमणि (पन्ने) और सुवर्ण ने कांति इन्हीं से पाई है (अर्थात मरकतमणि में और स्वर्ण में जो हरित और स्वर्ण वर्ण की आभा है, वह इनकी हरिताभ नील और स्वर्ण कान्ति के एक कण के बराबर भी नहीं है।)॥4॥

दोहा :

* स्यामल गौर किसोर बर सुंदर सुषमा ऐन।
सरद सर्बरीनाथ मुखु सरद सरोरुह नैन॥116॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्याम और गौर वर्ण है, सुंदर किशोर अवस्था है, दोनों ही परम सुंदर और शोभा के धाम हैं। शरद पूर्णिमा के चन्द्रमा के समान इनके मुख और शरद ऋतु के कमल के समान इनके नेत्र हैं॥116॥

*मासपारायण, सोलहवाँ विश्राम
नवाह्नपारायण, चौथा विश्राम*

चौपाई :

* कोटि मनोज लजावनिहारे। सुमुखि कहहु को आहिं तुम्हारे॥
सुनि सनेहमय मंजुल बानी। सकुची सिय मन महुँ मुसुकानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सुमुखि! कहो तो अपनी सुंदरता से करोड़ों कामदेवों को लजाने वाले ये तुम्हारे कौन हैं? उनकी ऐसी प्रेममयी सुंदर वाणी सुनकर सीताजी सकुचा गईं और मन ही मन मुस्कुराईं॥1॥

* तिन्हहि बिलोकि बिलोकति धरनी। दुहुँ सकोच सकुचति बरबरनी॥
सकुचि सप्रेम बाल मृग नयनी। बोली मधुर बचन पिकबयनी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उत्तम (गौर) वर्णवाली सीताजी उनको देखकर (संकोचवश) पृथ्वी की ओर देखती हैं। वे दोनों ओर के संकोच से सकुचा रही हैं (अर्थात न बताने में ग्राम की स्त्रियों को दुःख होने का संकोच है और बताने में लज्जा रूप संकोच)। हिरन के बच्चे के सदृश नेत्र वाली और कोकिल की सी वाणी वाली सीताजी सकुचाकर प्रेम सहित मधुर वचन बोलीं-॥2॥

* सहज सुभाय सुभग तन गोरे। नामु लखनु लघु देवर मोरे॥
बहुरि बदनु बिधु अंचल ढाँकी। पिय तन चितइ भौंह करि बाँकी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ये जो सहज स्वभाव, सुंदर और गोरे शरीर के हैं, उनका नाम लक्ष्मण है, ये मेरे छोटे देवर हैं। फिर सीताजी ने (लज्जावश) अपने चन्द्रमुख को आँचल से ढँककर और प्रियतम (श्री रामजी) की ओर निहारकर भौंहें टेढ़ी करके,॥3॥

* खंजन मंजु तिरीछे नयननि। निज पति कहेउ तिन्हहि सियँ सयननि॥
भईं मुदित सब ग्रामबधूटीं। रंकन्ह राय रासि जनु लूटीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*खंजन पक्षी के से सुंदर नेत्रों को तिरछा करके सीताजी ने इशारे से उन्हें कहा कि ये (श्री रामचन्द्रजी) मेरे पति हैं। यह जानकर गाँव की सब युवती स्त्रियाँ इस प्रकार आनंदित हुईं, मानो कंगालों ने धन की राशियाँ लूट ली हों॥4॥

दोहा :

* अति सप्रेम सिय पाँय परि बहुबिधि देहिं असीस।
सदा सोहागिनि होहु तुम्ह जब लगि महि अहि सीस॥117
*
भावार्थ:-*वे अत्यन्त प्रेम से सीताजी के पैरों पड़कर बहुत प्रकार से आशीष देती हैं (शुभ कामना करती हैं), कि जब तक शेषजी के सिर पर पृथ्वी रहे, तब तक तुम सदा सुहागिनी बनी रहो,॥117॥

चौपाई : 

* पारबती सम पतिप्रिय होहू। देबि न हम पर छाड़ब छोहू॥
पुनि पुनि बिनय करिअ कर जोरी। जौं एहि मारग फिरिअ बहोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और पार्वतीजी के समान अपने पति की प्यारी होओ। हे देवी! हम पर कृपा न छोड़ना (बनाए रखना)। हम बार-बार हाथ जोड़कर विनती करती हैं, जिसमें आप फिर इसी रास्ते लौटें,॥1॥

* दरसनु देब जानि निज दासी। लखीं सीयँ सब प्रेम पिआसी॥
मधुर बचन कहि कहि परितोषीं। जनु कुमुदिनीं कौमुदीं पोषीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और हमें अपनी दासी जानकर दर्शन दें। सीताजी ने उन सबको प्रेम की प्यासी देखा और मधुर वचन कह-कहकर उनका भलीभाँति संतोष किया। मानो चाँदनी ने कुमुदिनियों को खिलाकर पुष्ट कर दिया हो॥2॥

* तबहिं लखन रघुबर रुख जानी। पूँछेउ मगु लोगन्हि मृदु बानी॥
सुनत नारि नर भए दुखारी। पुलकित गात बिलोचन बारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी समय श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रुख जानकर लक्ष्मणजी ने कोमल वाणी से लोगों से रास्ता पूछा। यह सुनते ही स्त्री-पुरुष दुःखी हो गए। उनके शरीर पुलकित हो गए और नेत्रों में (वियोग की सम्भावना से प्रेम का) जल भर आया॥3॥

* मिटा मोदु मन भए मलीने। बिधि निधि दीन्ह लेत जनु छीने॥
समुझि करम गति धीरजु कीन्हा। सोधि सुगम मगु तिन्ह कहि दीन्हा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनका आनंद मिट गया और मन ऐसे उदास हो गए मानो विधाता दी हुई सम्पत्ति छीने लेता हो। कर्म की गति समझकर उन्होंने धैर्य धारण किया और अच्छी तरह निर्णय करके सुगम मार्ग बतला दिया॥4॥

दोहा :

* लखन जानकी सहित तब गवनु कीन्ह रघुनाथ।
फेरे सब प्रिय बचन कहि लिए लाइ मन साथ॥118॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब लक्ष्मणजी और जानकीजी सहित श्री रघुनाथजी ने गमन किया और सब लोगों को प्रिय वचन कहकर लौटाया, किन्तु उनके मनों को अपने साथ ही लगा लिया॥118॥

चौपाई :

* फिरत नारि नर अति पछिताहीं। दैअहि दोषु देहिं मन माहीं॥
सहित बिषाद परसपर कहहीं। बिधि करतब उलटे सब अहहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लौटते हुए वे स्त्री-पुरुष बहुत ही पछताते हैं और मन ही मन दैव को दोष देते हैं। परस्पर (बड़े ही) विषाद के साथ कहते हैं कि विधाता के सभी काम उलटे हैं॥1॥

* निपट निरंकुस निठुर निसंकू। जेहिं ससि कीन्ह सरुज सकलंकू॥
रूख कलपतरु सागरु खारा। तेहिं पठए बन राजकुमारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह विधाता बिल्कुल निरंकुश (स्वतंत्र), निर्दय और निडर है, जिसने चन्द्रमा को रोगी (घटने-बढ़ने वाला) और कलंकी बनाया, कल्पवृक्ष को पेड़ और समुद्र को खारा बनाया। उसी ने इन राजकुमारों को वन में भेजा है॥2॥

* जौं पै इन्हहिं दीन्ह बनबासू। कीन्ह बादि बिधि भोग बिलासू॥
ए बिचरहिं मग बिनु पदत्राना। रचे बादि बिधि बाहन नाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब विधाता ने इनको वनवास दिया है, तब उसने भोग-विलास व्यर्थ ही बनाए। जब ये बिना जूते के (नंगे ही पैरों) रास्ते में चल रहे हैं, तब विधाता ने अनेकों वाहन (सवारियाँ) व्यर्थ ही रचे॥3॥

* ए महि परहिं डासि कुस पाता। सुभग सेज कत सृजत बिधाता॥
तरुबर बास इन्हहि बिधि दीन्हा। धवल धाम रचि रचि श्रमु कीन्हा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब ये कुश और पत्ते बिछाकर जमीन पर ही पड़े रहते हैं, तब विधाता सुंदर सेज (पलंग और बिछौने) किसलिए बनाता है? विधाता ने जब इनको बड़े-बड़े पेड़ों (के नीचे) का निवास दिया, तब उज्ज्वल महलों को बना-बनाकर उसने व्यर्थ ही परिश्रम किया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

यमुना को प्रणाम, वनवासियों का प्रेम-3

दोहा : 

* जौं ए मुनि पट धर जटिल सुंदर सुठि सुकुमार।
बिबिध भाँति भूषन बसन बादि किए करतार॥119॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो ये सुंदर और अत्यन्त सुकुमार होकर मुनियों के (वल्कल) वस्त्र पहनते और जटा धारण करते हैं, तो फिर करतार (विधाता) ने भाँति-भाँति के गहने और कपड़े वृथा ही बनाए॥119॥

चौपाई : 

* जौं ए कंदमूल फल खाहीं। बादि सुधादि असन जग माहीं॥
एक कहहिं ए सहज सुहाए। आपु प्रगट भए बिधि न बनाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो ये कन्द, मूल, फल खाते हैं, तो जगत में अमृत आदि भोजन व्यर्थ ही हैं। कोई एक कहते हैं- ये स्वभाव से ही सुंदर हैं (इनका सौंदर्य-माधुर्य नित्य और स्वाभाविक है)। ये अपने-आप प्रकट हुए हैं, ब्रह्मा के बनाए नहीं हैं॥1॥

* जहँ लगिबेद कही बिधि करनी। श्रवन नयन मन गोचर बरनी॥
देखहु खोजि भुअन दस चारी। कहँ अस पुरुष कहाँ असि नारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हमारे कानों, नेत्रों और मन के द्वारा अनुभव में आने वाली विधाता की करनी को जहाँ तक वेदों ने वर्णन करके कहा है, वहाँ तक चौदहों लोकों में ढूँढ देखो, ऐसे पुरुष और ऐसी स्त्रियाँ कहाँ हैं? (कहीं भी नहीं हैं, इसी से सिद्ध है कि ये विधाता के चौदहों लोकों से अलग हैं और अपनी महिमा से ही आप निर्मित हुए हैं)॥2॥

* इन्हहि देखि बिधि मनु अनुरागा। पटतर जोग बनावै लागा॥
कीन्ह बहुत श्रम ऐक न आए। तेहिं इरिषा बन आनि दुराए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इन्हें देखकर विधाता का मन अनुरक्त (मुग्ध) हो गया, तब वह भी इन्हीं की उपमा के योग्य दूसरे स्त्री-पुरुष बनाने लगा। उसने बहुत परिश्रम किया, परन्तु कोई उसकी अटकल में ही नहीं आए (पूरे नहीं उतरे)। इसी ईर्षा के मारे उसने इनको जंगल में लाकर छिपा दिया है॥3॥

* एक कहहिं हम बहुत न जानहिं। आपुहि परम धन्य करि मानहिं॥
ते पुनि पुन्यपुंज हम लेखे। जे देखहिं देखिहहिं जिन्ह देखे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई एक कहते हैं- हम बहुत नहीं जानते। हाँ, अपने को परम धन्य अवश्य मानते हैं (जो इनके दर्शन कर रहे हैं) और हमारी समझ में वे भी बड़े पुण्यवान हैं, जिन्होंने इनको देखा है, जो देख रहे हैं और जो देखेंगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* एहि बिधि कहि कहि बचन प्रिय लेहिं नयन भरि नीर।
किमि चलिहहिं मारग अगम सुठि सुकुमार सरीर॥120॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार प्रिय वचन कह-कहकर सब नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर लेते हैं और कहते हैं कि ये अत्यन्त सुकुमार शरीर वाले दुर्गम (कठिन) मार्ग में कैसे चलेंगे॥120॥

चौपाई : 

* नारि सनेह बिकल बस होहीं। चकईं साँझ समय जनु सोहीं॥
मृदु पद कमल कठिन मगु जानी। गहबरि हृदयँ कहहिं बर बानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्त्रियाँ स्नेहवश विकल हो जाती हैं। मानो संध्या के समय चकवी (भावी वियोग की पीड़ा से) सोह रही हो। (दुःखी हो रही हो)। इनके चरणकमलों को कोमल तथा मार्ग को कठोर जानकर वे व्यथित हृदय से उत्तम वाणी कहती हैं-॥1॥

* परसत मृदुल चरन अरुनारे। सकुचति महि जिमि हृदय हमारे॥
जौं जगदीस इन्हहि बनु दीन्हा। कस न सुमनमय मारगु कीन्हा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इनके कोमल और लाल-लाल चरणों (तलवों) को छूते ही पृथ्वी वैसे ही सकुचा जाती है, जैसे हमारे हृदय सकुचा रहे हैं। जगदीश्वर ने यदि इन्हें वनवास ही दिया, तो सारे रास्ते को पुष्पमय क्यों नहीं बना दिया?॥2॥

* जौं मागा पाइअ बिधि पाहीं। ए रखिअहिं सखि आँखिन्ह माहीं॥
जे नर नारि न अवसर आए। तिन्ह सिय रामु न देखन पाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि ब्रह्मा से माँगे मिले तो हे सखी! (हम तो उनसे माँगकर) इन्हें अपनी आँखों में ही रखें! जो स्त्री-पुरुष इस अवसर पर नहीं आए, वे श्री सीतारामजी को नहीं देख सके॥3॥

* सुनि सुरूपु बूझहिं अकुलाई। अब लगि गए कहाँ लगि भाई॥
समरथ धाइ बिलोकहिं जाई। प्रमुदित फिरहिं जनमफलु पाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके सौंदर्य को सुनकर वे व्याकुल होकर पूछते हैं कि भाई! अब तक वे कहाँ तक गए होंगे? और जो समर्थ हैं, वे दौड़ते हुए जाकर उनके दर्शन कर लेते हैं और जन्म का परम फल पाकर, विशेष आनंदित होकर लौटते हैं॥4॥

दोहा : 

* अबला बालक बृद्ध जन कर मीजहिं पछिताहिं।
होहिं प्रेमबस लोग इमि रामु जहाँ जहँ जाहिं॥121॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(गर्भवती, प्रसूता आदि) अबला स्त्रियाँ, बच्चे और बूढ़े (दर्शन न पाने से) हाथ मलते और पछताते हैं। इस प्रकार जहाँ-जहाँ श्री रामचन्द्रजी जाते हैं, वहाँ-वहाँ लोग प्रेम के वश में हो जाते हैं॥121॥

चौपाई :  

* गाँव गाँव अस होइ अनंदू। देखि भानुकुल कैरव चंदू॥
जे कछु समाचार सुनि पावहिं। ते नृप रानिहि दोसु लगावहिं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सूर्यकुल रूपी कुमुदिनी को प्रफुल्लित करने वाले चन्द्रमा स्वरूप श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन कर गाँव-गाँव में ऐसा ही आनंद हो रहा है, जो लोग (वनवास दिए जाने का) कुछ भी समाचार सुन पाते हैं, वे राजा-रानी (दशरथ-कैकेयी) को दोष लगाते हैं॥1॥

* कहहिं एक अति भल नरनाहू। दीन्ह हमहि जोइ लोचन लाहू॥
कहहिं परसपर लोग लोगाईं। बातें सरल सनेह सुहाईं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई एक कहते हैं कि राजा बहुत ही अच्छे हैं, जिन्होंने हमें अपने नेत्रों का लाभ दिया। स्त्री-पुरुष सभी आपस में सीधी, स्नेहभरी सुंदर बातें कह रहे हैं॥2॥

* ते पितु मातु धन्य जिन्ह जाए। धन्य सो नगरु जहाँ तें आए॥
धन्य सो देसु सैलु बन गाऊँ। जहँ-जहँ जाहिं धन्य सोइ ठाऊँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(कहते हैं-) वे माता-पिता धन्य हैं, जिन्होंने इन्हें जन्म दिया। वह नगर धन्य है, जहाँ से ये आए हैं। वह देश, पर्वत, वन और गाँव धन्य है और वही स्थान धन्य है, जहाँ-जहाँ ये जाते हैं॥3॥

* सुखु पायउ बिरंचि रचि तेही। ए जेहि के सब भाँति सनेही॥
राम लखन पथि कथा सुहाई। रही सकल मग कानन छाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्मा ने उसी को रचकर सुख पाया है, जिसके ये (श्री रामचन्द्रजी) सब प्रकार से स्नेही हैं। पथिक रूप श्री राम-लक्ष्मण की सुंदर कथा सारे रास्ते और जंगल में छा गई है॥4॥

दोहा :

* एहि बिधि रघुकुल कमल रबि मग लोगन्ह सुख देत।
जाहिं चले देखत बिपिन सिय सौमित्रि समेत॥122॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रघुकुल रूपी कमल को खिलाने वाले सूर्य श्री रामचन्द्रजी इस प्रकार मार्ग के लोगों को सुख देते हुए सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित वन को देखते हुए चले जा रहे हैं॥122॥

चौपाई : 

* आगें रामु लखनु बने पाछें। तापस बेष बिराजत काछें॥
उभय बीच सिय सोहति कैसें। ब्रह्म जीव बिच माया जैसें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आगे श्री रामजी हैं, पीछे लक्ष्मणजी सुशोभित हैं। तपस्वियों के वेष बनाए दोनों बड़ी ही शोभा पा रहे हैं। दोनों के बीच में सीताजी कैसी सुशोभित हो रही हैं, जैसे ब्रह्म और जीव के बीच में माया!॥1॥

* बहुरि कहउँ छबि जसि मन बसई। जनु मधु मदन मध्य रति लसई॥
उपमा बहुरि कहउँ जियँ जोही। जनु बुध बिधु बिच रोहिनि सोही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर जैसी छबि मेरे मन में बस रही है, उसको कहता हूँ- मानो वसंत ऋतु और कामदेव के बीच में रति (कामेदव की स्त्री) शोभित हो। फिर अपने हृदय में खोजकर उपमा कहता हूँ कि मानो बुध (चंद्रमा के पुत्र) और चन्द्रमा के बीच में रोहिणी (चन्द्रमा की स्त्री) सोह रही हो॥2॥

* प्रभु पद रेख बीच बिच सीता। धरति चरन मग चलति सभीता॥
सीय राम पद अंक बराएँ। लखन चलहिं मगु दाहिन लाएँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी के (जमीन पर अंकित होने वाले दोनों) चरण चिह्नों के बीच-बीच में पैर रखती हुई सीताजी (कहीं भगवान के चरण चिह्नों पर पैर न टिक जाए इस बात से) डरती हुईं मार्ग में चल रही हैं और लक्ष्मणजी (मर्यादा की रक्षा के लिए) सीताजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी दोनों के चरण चिह्नों को बचाते हुए दाहिने रखकर रास्ता चल रहे हैं॥3॥

* राम लखन सिय प्रीति सुहाई। बचन अगोचर किमि कहि जाई॥
खग मृग मगन देखि छबि होहीं। लिए चोरि चित राम बटोहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी की सुंदर प्रीति वाणी का विषय नहीं है (अर्थात अनिर्वचनीय है), अतः वह कैसे कही जा सकती है? पक्षी और पशु भी उस छबि को देखकर (प्रेमानंद में) मग्न हो जाते हैं। पथिक रूप श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने उनके भी चित्त चुरा लिए हैं॥4॥

दोहा : 

* जिन्ह जिन्ह देखे पथिक प्रिय सिय समेत दोउ भाइ।
भव मगु अगमु अनंदु तेइ बिनु श्रम रहे सिराइ॥123॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्यारे पथिक सीताजी सहित दोनों भाइयों को जिन-जिन लोगों ने देखा, उन्होंने भव का अगम मार्ग (जन्म-मृत्यु रूपी संसार में भटकने का भयानक मार्ग) बिना ही परिश्रम आनंद के साथ तय कर लिया (अर्थात वे आवागमन के चक्र से सहज ही छूटकर मुक्त हो गए)॥123॥

चौपाई :  

* अजहुँ जासु उर सपनेहुँ काऊ। बसहुँ लखनु सिय रामु बटाऊ॥
राम धाम पथ पाइहि सोई। जो पथ पाव कबहु मुनि कोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आज भी जिसके हृदय में स्वप्न में भी कभी लक्ष्मण, सीता, राम तीनों बटोही आ बसें, तो वह भी श्री रामजी के परमधाम के उस मार्ग को पा जाएगा, जिस मार्ग को कभी कोई बिरले ही मुनि पाते हैं॥1॥

* तब रघुबीर श्रमित सिय जानी। देखि निकट बटु सीतल पानी॥
तहँ बसि कंद मूल फल खाई। प्रात नहाइ चले रघुराई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी सीताजी को थकी हुई जानकर और समीप ही एक बड़ का वृक्ष और ठंडा पानी देखकर उस दिन वहीं ठहर गए। कन्द, मूल, फल खाकर (रात भर वहाँ रहकर) प्रातःकाल स्नान करके श्री रघुनाथजी आगे चले॥2॥

----------


## BP Mishra

अति सुंदर प्रस्तुति  पढ़कर मन आनंदित हो गया।

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-वाल्मीकि संवाद -1

* देखत बन सर सैल सुहाए। बालमीकि आश्रम प्रभु आए॥
राम दीख मुनि बासु सुहावन। सुंदर गिरि काननु जलु पावन॥3॥

*भावार्थ:-*सुंदर वन, तालाब और पर्वत देखते हुए प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी वाल्मीकिजी के आश्रम में आए। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने देखा कि मुनि का निवास स्थान बहुत सुंदर है, जहाँ सुंदर पर्वत, वन और पवित्र जल है॥3॥

* सरनि सरोज बिटप बन फूले। गुंजत मंजु मधुप रस भूले॥
खग मृग बिपुल कोलाहल करहीं। बिरहित बैर मुदित मन चरहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सरोवरों में कमल और वनों में वृक्ष फूल रहे हैं और मकरन्द रस में मस्त हुए भौंरे सुंदर गुंजार कर रहे हैं। बहुत से पक्षी और पशु कोलाहल कर रहे हैं और वैर से रहित होकर प्रसन्न मन से विचर रहे हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुचि सुंदर आश्रमु निरखि हरषे राजिवनेन।
सुनि रघुबर आगमनु मुनि आगें आयउ लेन॥124॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पवित्र और सुंदर आश्रम को देखकर कमल नयन श्री रामचन्द्रजी हर्षित हुए। रघु श्रेष्ठ श्री रामजी का आगमन सुनकर मुनि वाल्मीकिजी उन्हें लेने के लिए आगे आए॥124॥

चौपाई :

* मुनि कहुँ राम दंडवत कीन्हा। आसिरबादु बिप्रबर दीन्हा॥
देखि राम छबि नयन जुड़ाने। करि सनमानु आश्रमहिं आने॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने मुनि को दण्डवत किया। विप्र श्रेष्ठ मुनि ने उन्हें आशीर्वाद दिया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी की छबि देखकर मुनि के नेत्र शीतल हो गए। सम्मानपूर्वक मुनि उन्हें आश्रम में ले आए॥1॥

* मुनिबर अतिथि प्रानप्रिय पाए। कंद मूल फल मधुर मँगाए॥
सिय सौमित्रि राम फल खाए। तब मुनि आश्रम दिए सुहाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्रेष्ठ मुनि वाल्मीकिजी ने प्राणप्रिय अतिथियों को पाकर उनके लिए मधुर कंद, मूल और फल मँगवाए। श्री सीताजी, लक्ष्मणजी और रामचन्द्रजी ने फलों को खाया। तब मुनि ने उनको (विश्राम करने के लिए) सुंदर स्थान बतला दिए॥2॥

* बालमीकि मन आनँदु भारी। मंगल मूरति नयन निहारी॥
तब कर कमल जोरि रघुराई। बोले बचन श्रवन सुखदाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(मुनि श्री रामजी के पास बैठे हैं और उनकी) मंगल मूर्ति को नेत्रों से देखकर वाल्मीकिजी के मन में बड़ा भारी आनंद हो रहा है। तब श्री रघुनाथजी कमलसदृश हाथों को जोड़कर, कानों को सुख देने वाले मधुर वचन बोले-॥3॥

* तुम्ह त्रिकाल दरसी मुनिनाथा। बिस्व बदर जिमि तुम्हरें हाथा ॥
अस कहि प्रभु सब कथा बखानी। जेहि जेहि भाँति दीन्ह बनु रानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मुनिनाथ! आप त्रिकालदर्शी हैं। सम्पूर्ण विश्व आपके लिए हथेली पर रखे हुए बेर के समान है। प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने ऐसा कहकर फिर जिस-जिस प्रकार से रानी कैकेयी ने वनवास दिया, वह सब कथा विस्तार से सुनाई॥4॥

दोहा :

* तात बचन पुनि मातु हित भाइ भरत अस राउ।
मो कहुँ दरस तुम्हार प्रभु सबु मम पुन्य प्रभाउ॥125॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और कहा-) हे प्रभो! पिता की आज्ञा (का पालन), माता का हित और भरत जैसे (स्नेही एवं धर्मात्मा) भाई का राजा होना और फिर मुझे आपके दर्शन होना, यह सब मेरे पुण्यों का प्रभाव है॥125॥

चौपाई :

* देखि पाय मुनिराय तुम्हारे। भए सुकृत सब सुफल हमारे॥॥
अब जहँ राउर आयसु होई। मुनि उदबेगु न पावै कोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मुनिराज! आपके चरणों का दर्शन करने से आज हमारे सब पुण्य सफल हो गए (हमें सारे पुण्यों का फल मिल गया)। अब जहाँ आपकी आज्ञा हो और जहाँ कोई भी मुनि उद्वेग को प्राप्त न हो-॥1॥

* मुनि तापस जिन्ह तें दुखु लहहीं। ते नरेस बिनु पावक दहहीं॥
मंगल मूल बिप्र परितोषू। दहइ कोटि कुल भूसुर रोषू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्योंकि जिनसे मुनि और तपस्वी दुःख पाते हैं, वे राजा बिना अग्नि के ही (अपने दुष्ट कर्मों से ही) जलकर भस्म हो जाते हैं। ब्राह्मणों का संतोष सब मंगलों की जड़ है और भूदेव ब्राह्मणों का क्रोध करोड़ों कुलों को भस्म कर देता है॥2॥

* अस जियँ जानि कहिअ सोइ ठाऊँ। सिय सौमित्रि सहित जहँ जाऊँ॥
तहँ रचि रुचिर परन तृन साला। बासु करौं कछु काल कृपाला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा हृदय में समझकर- वह स्थान बतलाइए जहाँ मैं लक्ष्मण और सीता सहित जाऊँ और वहाँ सुंदर पत्तों और घास की कुटी बनाकर, हे दयालु! कुछ समय निवास करूँ॥3॥

* सहज सरल सुनि रघुबर बानी। साधु साधु बोले मुनि ग्यानी॥
कस न कहहु अस रघुकुलकेतू। तुम्ह पालक संतत श्रुति सेतू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की सहज ही सरल वाणी सुनकर ज्ञानी मुनि वाल्मीकि बोले- धन्य! धन्य! हे रघुकुल के ध्वजास्वरूप! आप ऐसा क्यों न कहेंगे? आप सदैव वेद की मर्यादा का पालन (रक्षण) करते हैं॥4॥

छन्द  :

** श्रुति सेतु पालक राम तुम्ह जगदीस माया जानकी।
जो सृजति जगु पालति हरति रुख पाइ कृपानिधान की॥
जो सहससीसु अहीसु महिधरु लखनु सचराचर धनी।
सुर काज धरि नरराज तनु चले दलन खल निसिचर अनी॥
**
भावार्थ:-*हे राम! आप वेद की मर्यादा के रक्षक जगदीश्वर हैं और जानकीजी (आपकी स्वरूप भूता) माया हैं, जो कृपा के भंडार आपका रुख पाकर जगत का सृजन, पालन और संहार करती हैं। जो हजार मस्तक वाले सर्पों के स्वामी और पृथ्वी को अपने सिर पर धारण करने वाले हैं, वही चराचर के स्वामी शेषजी लक्ष्मण हैं। देवताओं के कार्य के लिए आप राजा का शरीर धारण करके दुष्ट राक्षसों की सेना का नाश करने के लिए चले हैं।

सोरठा :

* राम सरूप तुम्हार बचन अगोचर बुद्धिपर।
अबिगत अकथ अपार नेति नेति नित निगम कह।126॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राम! आपका स्वरूप वाणी के अगोचर, बुद्धि से परे, अव्यक्त, अकथनीय और अपार है। वेद निरंतर उसका 'नेति-नेति' कहकर वर्णन करते हैं॥126॥

चौपाई :

* जगु पेखन तुम्ह देखनिहारे। बिधि हरि संभु नचावनिहारे॥
तेउ न जानहिं मरमु तुम्हारा। औरु तुम्हहि को जाननिहारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राम! जगत दृश्य है, आप उसके देखने वाले हैं। आप ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और शंकर को भी नचाने वाले हैं। जब वे भी आपके मर्म को नहीं जानते, तब और कौन आपको जानने वाला है?॥1॥

* सोइ जानइ जेहि देहु जनाई। जानत तुम्हहि तुम्हइ होइ जाई॥
तुम्हरिहि कृपाँ तुम्हहि रघुनंदन। जानहिं भगत भगत उर चंदन॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वही आपको जानता है, जिसे आप जना देते हैं और जानते ही वह आपका ही स्वरूप बन जाता है। हे रघुनंदन! हे भक्तों के हृदय को शीतल करने वाले चंदन! आपकी ही कृपा से भक्त आपको जान पाते हैं॥2॥

* चिदानंदमय देह तुम्हारी। बिगत बिकार जान अधिकारी॥
नर तनु धरेहु संत सुर काजा। कहहु करहु जस प्राकृत राजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपकी देह चिदानन्दमय है (यह प्रकृतिजन्य पंच महाभूतों की बनी हुई कर्म बंधनयुक्त, त्रिदेह विशिष्ट मायिक नहीं है) और (उत्पत्ति-नाश, वृद्धि-क्षय आदि) सब विकारों से रहित है, इस रहस्य को अधिकारी पुरुष ही जानते हैं। आपने देवता और संतों के कार्य के लिए (दिव्य) नर शरीर धारण किया है और प्राकृत (प्रकृति के तत्वों से निर्मित देह वाले, साधारण) राजाओं की तरह से कहते और करते हैं॥3॥

* राम देखि सुनि चरित तुम्हारे। जड़ मोहहिं बुध होहिं सुखारे॥
तुम्ह जो कहहु करहु सबु साँचा। जस काछिअ तस चाहिअ नाचा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राम! आपके चरित्रों को देख और सुनकर मूर्ख लोग तो मोह को प्राप्त होते हैं और ज्ञानीजन सुखी होते हैं। आप जो कुछ कहते, करते हैं, वह सब सत्य (उचित) ही है, क्योंकि जैसा स्वाँग भरे वैसा ही नाचना भी तो चाहिए (इस समय आप मनुष्य रूप में हैं, अतः मनुष्योचित व्यवहार करना ठीक ही है।)॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-वाल्मीकि संवाद -2

दोहा : 

* पूँछेहु मोहि कि रहौं कहँ मैं पूँछत सकुचाउँ।
जहँ न होहु तहँ देहु कहि तुम्हहि देखावौं ठाउँ॥127॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपने मुझसे पूछा कि मैं कहाँ रहूँ? परन्तु मैं यह पूछते सकुचाता हूँ कि जहाँ आप न हों, वह स्थान बता दीजिए। तब मैं आपके रहने के लिए स्थान दिखाऊँ॥127॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि मुनि बचन प्रेम रस साने। सकुचि राम मन महुँ मुसुकाने॥
बालमीकि हँसि कहहिं बहोरी। बानी मधुर अमिअ रस बोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि के प्रेमरस से सने हुए वचन सुनकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी रहस्य खुल जाने के डर से सकुचाकर मन में मुस्कुराए। वाल्मीकिजी हँसकर फिर अमृत रस में डुबोई हुई मीठी वाणी बोले-॥1॥

* सुनहु राम अब कहउँ निकेता। जहाँ बसहु सिय लखन समेता॥
जिन्ह के श्रवन समुद्र समाना। कथा तुम्हारि सुभग सरि नाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रामजी! सुनिए, अब मैं वे स्थान बताता हूँ, जहाँ आप, सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी समेत निवास कीजिए। जिनके कान समुद्र की भाँति आपकी सुंदर कथा रूपी अनेक सुंदर नदियों से-॥2॥

* भरहिं निरंतर होहिं न पूरे। तिन्ह के हिय तुम्ह कहुँ गुह रूरे॥
लोचन चातक जिन्ह करि राखे। रहहिं दरस जलधर अभिलाषे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निरंतर भरते रहते हैं, परन्तु कभी पूरे (तृप्त) नहीं होते, उनके हृदय आपके लिए सुंदर घर हैं और जिन्होंने अपने नेत्रों को चातक बना रखा है, जो आपके दर्शन रूपी मेघ के लिए सदा लालायित रहते हैं,॥3॥

* निदरहिं सरित सिंधु सर भारी। रूप बिंदु जल होहिं सुखारी॥
तिन्ह कें हृदय सदन सुखदायक। बसहु बंधु सिय सह रघुनायक॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथा जो भारी-भारी नदियों, समुद्रों और झीलों का निरादर करते हैं और आपके सौंदर्य (रूपी मेघ) की एक बूँद जल से सुखी हो जाते हैं (अर्थात आपके दिव्य सच्चिदानन्दमय स्वरूप के किसी एक अंग की जरा सी भी झाँकी के सामने स्थूल, सूक्ष्म और कारण तीनों जगत के अर्थात पृथ्वी, स्वर्ग और ब्रह्मलोक तक के सौंदर्य का तिरस्कार करते हैं), हे रघुनाथजी! उन लोगों के हृदय रूपी सुखदायी भवनों में आप भाई लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी सहित निवास कीजिए॥4॥

दोहा : 

* जसु तुम्हार मानस बिमल हंसिनि जीहा जासु।
मुकताहल गुन गन चुनइ राम बसहु हियँ तासु॥128॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपके यश रूपी निर्मल मानसरोवर में जिसकी जीभ हंसिनी बनी हुई आपके गुण समूह रूपी मोतियों को चुगती रहती है, हे रामजी! आप उसके हृदय में बसिए॥128॥

चौपाई : 

* प्रभु प्रसाद सुचि सुभग सुबासा। सादर जासु लहइ नित नासा॥
तुम्हहि निबेदित भोजन करहीं। प्रभु प्रसाद पट भूषन धरहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसकी नासिका प्रभु (आप) के पवित्र और सुगंधित (पुष्पादि) सुंदर प्रसाद को नित्य आदर के साथ ग्रहण करती (सूँघती) है और जो आपको अर्पण करके भोजन करते हैं और आपके प्रसाद रूप ही वस्त्राभूषण धारण करते हैं,॥1॥

* सीस नवहिं सुर गुरु द्विज देखी। प्रीति सहित करि बिनय बिसेषी॥
कर नित करहिं राम पद पूजा। राम भरोस हृदयँ नहिं दूजा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके मस्तक देवता, गुरु और ब्राह्मणों को देखकर बड़ी नम्रता के साथ प्रेम सहित झुक जाते हैं, जिनके हाथ नित्य श्री रामचन्द्रजी (आप) के चरणों की पूजा करते हैं और जिनके हृदय में श्री रामचन्द्रजी (आप) का ही भरोसा है, दूसरा नहीं,॥2॥

* चरन राम तीरथ चलि जाहीं। राम बसहु तिन्ह के मन माहीं॥
मंत्रराजु नित जपहिं तुम्हारा। पूजहिं तुम्हहि सहित परिवारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथा जिनके चरण श्री रामचन्द्रजी (आप) के तीर्थों में चलकर जाते हैं, हे रामजी! आप उनके मन में निवास कीजिए। जो नित्य आपके (राम नाम रूप) मंत्रराज को जपते हैं और परिवार (परिकर) सहित आपकी पूजा करते हैं॥3॥

* तरपन होम करहिं बिधि नाना। बिप्र जेवाँइ देहिं बहु दाना॥
तुम्ह तें अधिक गुरहि जियँ जानी। सकल भायँ सेवहिं सनमानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो अनेक प्रकार से तर्पण और हवन करते हैं तथा ब्राह्मणों को भोजन कराकर बहुत दान देते हैं तथा जो गुरु को हृदय में आपसे भी अधिक (बड़ा) जानकर सर्वभाव से सम्मान करके उनकी सेवा करते हैं,॥4॥

दोहा :

* सबु करि मागहिं एक फलु राम चरन रति होउ।
तिन्ह कें मन मंदिर बसहु सिय रघुनंदन दोउ॥129॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और ये सब कर्म करके सबका एक मात्र यही फल माँगते हैं कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में हमारी प्रीति हो, उन लोगों के मन रूपी मंदिरों में सीताजी और रघुकुल को आनंदित करने वाले आप दोनों बसिए॥129॥

चौपाई : 

* काम कोह मद मान न मोहा। लोभ न छोभ न राग न द्रोहा॥
जिन्ह कें कपट दंभ नहिं माया। तिन्ह कें हृदय बसहु रघुराया॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके न तो काम, क्रोध, मद, अभिमान और मोह हैं, न लोभ है, न क्षोभ है, न राग है, न द्वेष है और न कपट, दम्भ और माया ही है- हे रघुराज! आप उनके हृदय में निवास कीजिए॥1॥ 

* सब के प्रिय सब के हितकारी। दुख सुख सरिस प्रसंसा गारी॥
कहहिं सत्य प्रिय बचन बिचारी। जागत सोवत सरन तुम्हारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो सबके प्रिय और सबका हित करने वाले हैं, जिन्हें दुःख और सुख तथा प्रशंसा (बड़ाई) और गाली (निंदा) समान है, जो विचारकर सत्य और प्रिय वचन बोलते हैं तथा जो जागते-सोते आपकी ही शरण हैं,॥2॥

* तुम्हहि छाड़ि गति दूसरि नाहीं। राम बसहु तिन्ह के मन माहीं॥
जननी सम जानहिं परनारी। धनु पराव बिष तें बिष भारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और आपको छोड़कर जिनके दूसरे कोई गति (आश्रय) नहीं है, हे रामजी! आप उनके मन में बसिए। जो पराई स्त्री को जन्म देने वाली माता के समान जानते हैं और पराया धन जिन्हें विष से भी भारी विष है,॥3॥

* जे हरषहिं पर संपति देखी। दुखित होहिं पर बिपति बिसेषी॥
जिन्हहि राम तुम्ह प्रान पिआरे। तिन्ह के मन सुभ सदन तुम्हारे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो दूसरे की सम्पत्ति देखकर हर्षित होते हैं और दूसरे की विपत्ति देखकर विशेष रूप से दुःखी होते हैं और हे रामजी! जिन्हें आप प्राणों के समान प्यारे हैं, उनके मन आपके रहने योग्य शुभ भवन हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* स्वामि सखा पितु मातु गुर जिन्ह के सब तुम्ह तात।
मन मंदिर तिन्ह कें बसहु सीय सहित दोउ भ्रात॥130॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! जिनके स्वामी, सखा, पिता, माता और गुरु सब कुछ आप ही हैं, उनके मन रूपी मंदिर में सीता सहित आप दोनों भाई निवास कीजिए॥130॥

चौपाई :

* अवगुन तजि सब के गुन गहहीं। बिप्र धेनु हित संकट सहहीं॥
नीति निपुन जिन्ह कइ जग लीका। घर तुम्हार तिन्ह कर मनु नीका॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो अवगुणों को छोड़कर सबके गुणों को ग्रहण करते हैं, ब्राह्मण और गो के लिए संकट सहते हैं, नीति-निपुणता में जिनकी जगत में मर्यादा है, उनका सुंदर मन आपका घर है॥1॥

* गुन तुम्हार समुझइ निज दोसा। जेहि सब भाँति तुम्हार भरोसा॥
राम भगत प्रिय लागहिं जेही। तेहि उर बसहु सहित बैदेही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो गुणों को आपका और दोषों को अपना समझता है, जिसे सब प्रकार से आपका ही भरोसा है और राम भक्त जिसे प्यारे लगते हैं, उसके हृदय में आप सीता सहित निवास कीजिए॥2॥

* जाति पाँति धनु धरमु बड़ाई। प्रिय परिवार सदन सुखदाई॥
सब तजि तुम्हहि रहइ उर लाई। तेहि के हृदयँ रहहु रघुराई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जाति, पाँति, धन, धर्म, बड़ाई, प्यारा परिवार और सुख देने वाला घर, सबको छोड़कर जो केवल आपको ही हृदय में धारण किए रहता है, हे रघुनाथजी! आप उसके हृदय में रहिए॥3॥

* सरगु नरकु अपबरगु समाना। जहँ तहँ देख धरें धनु बाना॥
करम बचन मन राउर चेरा। राम करहु तेहि कें उर डेरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वर्ग, नरक और मोक्ष जिसकी दृष्टि में समान हैं, क्योंकि वह जहाँ-तहाँ (सब जगह) केवल धनुष-बाण धारण किए आपको ही देखता है और जो कर्म से, वचन से और मन से आपका दास है, हे रामजी! आप उसके हृदय में डेरा कीजिए॥4॥

----------


## vickky681

जय सिया राम :bell:

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-वाल्मीकि संवाद -3

दोहा : 

* जाहि न चाहिअ कबहुँ कछु तुम्ह सन सहज सनेहु।
बसहु निरंतर तासु मन सो राउर निज गेहु॥131॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसको कभी कुछ भी नहीं चाहिए और जिसका आपसे स्वाभाविक प्रेम है, आप उसके मन में निरंतर निवास कीजिए, वह आपका अपना घर है॥131॥

चौपाई : 

* एहि बिधि मुनिबर भवन देखाए। बचन सप्रेम राम मन भाए॥
कह मुनि सुनहु भानुकुलनायक। आश्रम कहउँ समय सुखदायक॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार मुनि श्रेष्ठ वाल्मीकिजी ने श्री रामचन्द्रजी को घर दिखाए। उनके प्रेमपूर्ण वचन श्री रामजी के मन को अच्छे लगे। फिर मुनि ने कहा- हे सूर्यकुल के स्वामी! सुनिए, अब मैं इस समय के लिए सुखदायक आश्रम कहता हूँ (निवास स्थान बतलाता हूँ)॥1॥

* चित्रकूट गिरि करहु निवासू। तहँ तुम्हार सब भाँति सुपासू॥
सैलु सुहावन कानन चारू। करि केहरि मृग बिहग बिहारू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप चित्रकूट पर्वत पर निवास कीजिए, वहाँ आपके लिए सब प्रकार की सुविधा है। सुहावना पर्वत है और सुंदर वन है। वह हाथी, सिंह, हिरन और पक्षियों का विहार स्थल है॥2॥

* नदी पुनीत पुरान बखानी। अत्रिप्रिया निज तप बल आनी॥
सुरसरि धार नाउँ मंदाकिनि। जो सब पातक पोतक डाकिनि॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वहाँ पवित्र नदी है, जिसकी पुराणों ने प्रशंसा की है और जिसको अत्रि ऋषि की पत्नी अनसुयाजी अपने तपोबल से लाई थीं। वह गंगाजी की धारा है, उसका मंदाकिनी नाम है। वह सब पाप रूपी बालकों को खा डालने के लिए डाकिनी (डायन) रूप है॥3॥

* अत्रि आदि मुनिबर बहु बसहीं। करहिं जोग जप तप तन कसहीं॥
चलहु सफल श्रम सब कर करहू। राम देहु गौरव गिरिबरहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अत्रि आदि बहुत से श्रेष्ठ मुनि वहाँ निवास करते हैं, जो योग, जप और तप करते हुए शरीर को कसते हैं। हे रामजी! चलिए, सबके परिश्रम को सफल कीजिए और पर्वत श्रेष्ठ चित्रकूट को भी गौरव दीजिए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

चित्रकूट में निवास, कोल-भीलों के द्वारा सेवा -1

दोहा :

* चित्रकूट महिमा अमित कही महामुनि गाइ।
आइ नहाए सरित बर सिय समेत दोउ भाइ॥132॥

*भावार्थ:-*महामुनि वाल्मीकिजी ने चित्रकूट की अपरिमित महिमा बखान कर कही। तब सीताजी सहित दोनों भाइयों ने आकर श्रेष्ठ नदी मंदाकिनी में स्नान किया॥132॥

चौपाई :

* रघुबर कहेउ लखन भल घाटू। करहु कतहुँ अब ठाहर ठाटू॥
लखन दीख पय उतर करारा। चहुँ दिसि फिरेउ धनुष जिमि नारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने कहा- लक्ष्मण! बड़ा अच्छा घाट है। अब यहीं कहीं ठहरने की व्यवस्था करो। तब लक्ष्मणजी ने पयस्विनी नदी के उत्तर के ऊँचे किनारे को देखा (और कहा कि-) इसके चारों ओर धनुष के जैसा एक नाला फिरा हुआ है॥।1॥

* नदी पनच सर सम दम दाना। सकल कलुष कलि साउज नाना॥
चित्रकूट जनु अचल अहेरी। चुकइ न घात मार मुठभेरी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नदी (मंदाकिनी) उस धनुष की प्रत्यंचा (डोरी) है और शम, दम, दान बाण हैं। कलियुग के समस्त पाप उसके अनेक हिंसक पशु (रूप निशाने) हैं। चित्रकूट ही मानो अचल शिकारी है, जिसका निशाना कभी चूकता नहीं और जो सामने से मारता है॥2॥

* अस कहि लखन ठाउँ देखरावा। थलु बिलोकि रघुबर सुखु पावा॥
रमेउ राम मनु देवन्ह जाना। चले सहित सुर थपति प्रधाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर लक्ष्मणजी ने स्थान दिखाया। स्थान को देखकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सुख पाया। जब देवताओं ने जाना कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी का मन यहाँ रम गया, तब वे देवताओं के प्रधान थवई (मकान बनाने वाले) विश्वकर्मा को साथ लेकर चले॥3॥

* कोल किरात बेष सब आए। रचे परन तृन सदन सुहाए॥
बरनि न जाहिं मंजु दुइ साला। एक ललित लघु एक बिसाला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब देवता कोल-भीलों के वेष में आए और उन्होंने (दिव्य) पत्तों और घासों के सुंदर घर बना दिए। दो ऐसी सुंदर कुटिया बनाईं जिनका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। उनमें एक बड़ी सुंदर छोटी सी थी और दूसरी बड़ी थी॥4॥

दोहा :

* लखन जानकी सहित प्रभु राजत रुचिर निकेत।
सोह मदनु मुनि बेष जनु रति रितुराज समेत॥133॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी और जानकीजी सहित प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी सुंदर घास-पत्तों के घर में शोभायमान हैं। मानो कामदेव मुनि का वेष धारण करके पत्नी रति और वसंत ऋतु के साथ सुशोभित हो॥133॥

*मासपारायण, सत्रहवाँ विश्राम*

चौपाई :

* अमर नाग किंनर दिसिपाला। चित्रकूट आए तेहि काला॥
राम प्रनामु कीन्ह सब काहू। मुदित देव लहि लोचन लाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस समय देवता, नाग, किन्नर और दिक्पाल चित्रकूट में आए और श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सब किसी को प्रणाम किया। देवता नेत्रों का लाभ पाकर आनंदित हुए॥1॥

* बरषि सुमन कह देव समाजू। नाथ सनाथ भए हम आजू॥
करि बिनती दुख दुसह सुनाए। हरषित निज निज सदन सिधाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फूलों की वर्षा करके देव समाज ने कहा- हे नाथ! आज (आपका दर्शन पाकर) हम सनाथ हो गए। फिर विनती करके उन्होंने अपने दुःसह दुःख सुनाए और (दुःखों के नाश का आश्वासन पाकर) हर्षित होकर अपने-अपने स्थानों को चले गए॥2॥

* चित्रकूट रघुनंदनु छाए। समाचार सुनि सुनि मुनि आए॥
आवत देखि मुदित मुनिबृंदा। कीन्ह दंडवत रघुकुल चंदा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी चित्रकूट में आ बसे हैं, यह समाचार सुन-सुनकर बहुत से मुनि आए। रघुकुल के चन्द्रमा श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने मुदित हुई मुनि मंडली को आते देखकर दंडवत प्रणाम किया॥3॥

* मुनि रघुबरहि लाइ उर लेहीं। सुफल होन हित आसिष देहीं॥
सिय सौमित्रि राम छबि देखहिं। साधन सकल सफल करि लेखहिं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनिगण श्री रामजी को हृदय से लगा लेते हैं और सफल होने के लिए आशीर्वाद देते हैं। वे सीताजी, लक्ष्मणजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी की छबि देखते हैं और अपने सारे साधनों को सफल हुआ समझते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* जथाजोग सनमानि प्रभु बिदा किए मुनिबृंद।
करहिं जोग जप जाग तप निज आश्रमन्हि सुछंद॥134॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने यथायोग्य सम्मान करके मुनि मंडली को विदा किया। (श्री रामचन्द्रजी के आ जाने से) वे सब अपने-अपने आश्रमों में अब स्वतंत्रता के साथ योग, जप, यज्ञ और तप करने लगे॥134॥

चौपाई :

* यह सुधि कोल किरातन्ह पाई। हरषे जनु नव निधि घर आई॥
कंद मूल फल भरि भरि दोना। चले रंक जनु लूटन सोना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह (श्री रामजी के आगमन का) समाचार जब कोल-भीलों ने पाया, तो वे ऐसे हर्षित हुए मानो नवों निधियाँ उनके घर ही पर आ गई हों। वे दोनों में कंद, मूल, फल भर-भरकर चले, मानो दरिद्र सोना लूटने चले हों॥1॥

* तिन्ह महँ जिन्ह देखे दोउ भ्राता। अपर तिन्हहि पूँछहिं मगु जाता॥
कहत सुनत रघुबीर निकाई। आइ सबन्हि देखे रघुराई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनमें से जो दोनों भाइयों को (पहले) देख चुके थे, उनसे दूसरे लोग रास्ते में जाते हुए पूछते हैं। इस प्रकार श्री रामचन्द्रजी की सुंदरता कहते-सुनते सबने आकर श्री रघुनाथजी के दर्शन किए॥2॥

* करहिं जोहारु भेंट धरि आगे। प्रभुहि बिलोकहिं अति अनुरागे॥
चित्र लिखे जनु जहँ तहँ ठाढ़े। पुलक सरीर नयन जल बाढ़े॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भेंट आगे रखकर वे लोग जोहार करते हैं और अत्यन्त अनुराग के साथ प्रभु को देखते हैं। वे मुग्ध हुए जहाँ के तहाँ मानो चित्र लिखे से खड़े हैं। उनके शरीर पुलकित हैं और नेत्रों में प्रेमाश्रुओं के जल की बाढ़ आ रही है॥3॥

* राम सनेह मगन सब जाने। कहि प्रिय बचन सकल सनमाने॥
प्रभुहि जोहारि बहोरि बहोरी। बचन बिनीत कहहिंकर जोरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने उन सबको प्रेम में मग्न जाना और प्रिय वचन कहकर सबका सम्मान किया। वे बार-बार प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को जोहार करते हुए हाथ जोड़कर विनीत वचन कहते हैं-॥4॥

दोहा :

* अब हम नाथ सनाथ सब भए देखि प्रभु पाय।
भाग हमारें आगमनु राउर कोसलराय॥135॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! प्रभु (आप) के चरणों का दर्शन पाकर अब हम सब सनाथ हो गए। हे कोसलराज! हमारे ही भाग्य से आपका यहाँ शुभागमन हुआ है॥135॥

चौपाई :

* धन्य भूमि बन पंथ पहारा। जहँ जहँ नाथ पाउ तुम्ह धारा॥
धन्य बिहग मृग काननचारी। सफल जनम भए तुम्हहि निहारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! जहाँ-जहाँ आपने अपने चरण रखे हैं, वे पृथ्वी, वन, मार्ग और पहाड़ धन्य हैं, वे वन में विचरने वाले पक्षी और पशु धन्य हैं, जो आपको देखकर सफल जन्म हो गए॥1॥

* हम सब धन्य सहित परिवारा। दीख दरसु भरि नयन तुम्हारा॥
कीन्ह बासु भल ठाउँ बिचारी। इहाँ सकल रितु रहब सुखारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हम सब भी अपने परिवार सहित धन्य हैं, जिन्होंने नेत्र भरकर आपका दर्शन किया। आपने बड़ी अच्छी जगह विचारकर निवास किया है। यहाँ सभी ऋतुओं में आप सुखी रहिएगा॥2॥

* हम सब भाँति करब सेवकाई। करि केहरि अहि बाघ बराई॥
बन बेहड़ गिरि कंदर खोहा। सब हमार प्रभु पग पग जोहा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हम लोग सब प्रकार से हाथी, सिंह, सर्प और बाघों से बचाकर आपकी सेवा करेंगे। हे प्रभो! यहाँ के बीहड़ वन, पहाड़, गुफाएँ और खोह (दर्रे) सब पग-पग हमारे देखे हुए हैं॥3॥

* तहँ तहँ तुम्हहि अहेर खेलाउब। सर निरझर जलठाउँ देखाउब॥
हम सेवक परिवार समेता। नाथ न सकुचब आयसु देता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हम वहाँ-वहाँ (उन-उन स्थानों में) आपको शिकार खिलाएँगे और तालाब, झरने आदि जलाशयों को दिखाएँगे। हम कुटुम्ब समेत आपके सेवक हैं। हे नाथ! इसलिए हमें आज्ञा देने में संकोच न कीजिए॥4॥

----------


## old_atal

सियापति रामचंद्र की जय | धवल भाई को प्रणाम पहुचे |

----------


## calvitf

चित्रकूट में निवास, कोल-भीलों के द्वारा सेवा -2

दोहा :

* बेद बचन मुनि मन अगम ते प्रभु करुना ऐन।
बचन किरातन्ह के सुनत जिमि पितु बालक बैन॥136॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो वेदों के वचन और मुनियों के मन को भी अगम हैं, वे करुणा के धाम प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी भीलों के वचन इस तरह सुन रहे हैं, जैसे पिता बालकों के वचन सुनता है॥136॥

चौपाई :

* रामहि केवल प्रेमु पिआरा। जानि लेउ जो जान निहारा॥
राम सकल बनचर तब तोषे। कहि मृदु बचन प्रेम परिपोषे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी को केवल प्रेम प्यारा है, जो जानने वाला हो (जानना चाहता हो), वह जान ले। तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने प्रेम से परिपुष्ट हुए (प्रेमपूर्ण) कोमल वचन कहकर उन सब वन में विचरण करने वाले लोगों को संतुष्ट किया॥1॥

* बिदा किए सिर नाइ सिधाए। प्रभु गुन कहत सुनत घर आए॥
एहि बिधि सिय समेत दोउ भाई। बसहिं बिपिन सुर मुनि सुखदाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर उनको विदा किया। वे सिर नवाकर चले और प्रभु के गुण कहते-सुनते घर आए। इस प्रकार देवता और मुनियों को सुख देने वाले दोनों भाई सीताजी समेत वन में निवास करने लगे॥2॥

* जब तें आइ रहे रघुनायकु। तब तें भयउ बनु मंगलदायकु॥
फूलहिं फलहिं बिटप बिधि नाना। मंजु बलित बर बेलि बिताना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब से श्री रघुनाथजी वन में आकर रहे तब से वन मंगलदायक हो गया। अनेक प्रकार के वृक्ष फूलते और फलते हैं और उन पर लिपटी हुई सुंदर बेलों के मंडप तने हैं॥3॥

* सुरतरु सरिस सुभायँ सुहाए। मनहुँ बिबुध बन परिहरि आए॥
गुंज मंजुतर मधुकर श्रेनी। त्रिबिध बयारि बहइ सुख देनी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे कल्पवृक्ष के समान स्वाभाविक ही सुंदर हैं। मानो वे देवताओं के वन (नंदन वन) को छोड़कर आए हों। भौंरों की पंक्तियाँ बहुत ही सुंदर गुंजार करती हैं और सुख देने वाली शीतल, मंद, सुगंधित हवा चलती रहती है॥4॥

दोहा :

* नीलकंठ कलकंठ सुक चातक चक्क चकोर।
भाँति भाँति बोलहिं बिहग श्रवन सुखद चित चोर॥137॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नीलकंठ, कोयल, तोते, पपीहे, चकवे और चकोर आदि पक्षी कानों को सुख देने वाली और चित्त को चुराने वाली तरह-तरह की बोलियाँ बोलते हैं॥137॥

चौपाई :

* करि केहरि कपि कोल कुरंगा। बिगतबैर बिचरहिं सब संगा॥
फिरत अहेर राम छबि देखी। होहिं मुदित मृग बृंद बिसेषी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हाथी, सिंह, बंदर, सूअर और हिरन, ये सब वैर छोड़कर साथ-साथ विचरते हैं। शिकार के लिए फिरते हुए श्री रामचन्द्रजी की छबि को देखकर पशुओं के समूह विशेष आनंदित होते हैं॥1॥

* बिबुध बिपिन जहँ लगि जग माहीं। देखि रामबनु सकल सिहाहीं॥
सुरसरि सरसइ दिनकर कन्या। मेकलसुता गोदावरि धन्या॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में जहाँ तक (जितने) देवताओं के वन हैं, सब श्री रामजी के वन को देखकर सिहाते हैं, गंगा, सरस्वती, सूर्यकुमारी यमुना, नर्मदा, गोदावरी आदि धन्य (पुण्यमयी) नदियाँ,॥2॥

* सब सर सिंधु नदीं नद नाना। मंदाकिनि कर करहिं बखाना॥
उदय अस्त गिरि अरु कैलासू। मंदर मेरु सकल सुरबासू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारे तालाब, समुद्र, नदी और अनेकों नद सब मंदाकिनी की बड़ाई करते हैं। उदयाचल, अस्ताचल, कैलास, मंदराचल और सुमेरु आदि सब, जो देवताओं के रहने के स्थान हैं,॥3॥

* सैल हिमाचल आदिक जेते। चित्रकूट जसु गावहिं तेते॥
बिंधि मुदित मन सुखु न समाई। श्रम बिनु बिपुल बड़ाई पाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और हिमालय आदि जितने पर्वत हैं, सभी चित्रकूट का यश गाते हैं। विन्ध्याचल बड़ा आनंदित है, उसके मन में सुख समाता नहीं, क्योंकि उसने बिना परिश्रम ही बहुत बड़ी बड़ाई पा ली है॥4॥

दोहा :

* चित्रकूट के बिहग मृग बेलि बिटप तृन जाति।
पुन्य पुंज सब धन्य अस कहहिं देव दिन राति॥138॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चित्रकूट के पक्षी, पशु, बेल, वृक्ष, तृण-अंकुरादि की सभी जातियाँ पुण्य की राशि हैं और धन्य हैं- देवता दिन-रात ऐसा कहते हैं॥138॥

चौपाई : 

* नयनवंत रघुबरहि बिलोकी। पाइ जनम फल होहिं बिसोकी॥
परसि चरन रज अचर सुखारी। भए परम पद के अधिकारी॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*आँखों वाले जीव श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखकर जन्म का फल पाकर शोकरहित हो जाते हैं और अचर (पर्वत, वृक्ष, भूमि, नदी आदि) भगवान की चरण रज का स्पर्श पाकर सुखी होते हैं। यों सभी परम पद (मोक्ष) के अधिकारी हो गए॥1॥

* सो बनु सैलु सुभायँ सुहावन। मंगलमय अति पावन पावन॥
महिमा कहिअ कवनि बिधि तासू। सुखसागर जहँ कीन्ह निवासू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह वन और पर्वत स्वाभाविक ही सुंदर, मंगलमय और अत्यन्त पवित्रों को भी पवित्र करने वाला है। उसकी महिमा किस प्रकार कही जाए, जहाँ सुख के समुद्र श्री रामजी ने निवास किया है॥2॥

* पय पयोधि तजि अवध बिहाई। जहँ सिय लखनु रामु रहे आई॥
कहि न सकहिं सुषमा जसि कानन। जौं सत सहस होहिं सहसानन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्षीर सागर को त्यागकर और अयोध्या को छोड़कर जहाँ सीताजी, लक्ष्मणजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी आकर रहे, उस वन की जैसी परम शोभा है, उसको हजार मुख वाले जो लाख शेषजी हों तो वे भी नहीं कह सकते॥3॥

* सो मैं बरनि कहौं बिधि केहीं। डाबर कमठ कि मंदर लेहीं॥
सेवहिं लखनु करम मन बानी। जाइ न सीलु सनेहु बखानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसे भला, मैं किस प्रकार से वर्णन करके कह सकता हूँ। कहीं पोखरे का (क्षुद्र) कछुआ भी मंदराचल उठा सकता है? लक्ष्मणजी मन, वचन और कर्म से श्री रामचन्द्रजी की सेवा करते हैं। उनके शील और स्नेह का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥4॥

दोहा :

* छिनु छिनु लखि सिय राम पद जानि आपु पर नेहु।
करत न सपनेहुँ लखनु चितु बंधु मातु पितु गेहु॥139॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्षण-क्षण पर श्री सीता-रामजी के चरणों को देखकर और अपने ऊपर उनका स्नेह जानकर लक्ष्मणजी स्वप्न में भी भाइयों, माता-पिता और घर की याद नहीं करते॥139॥

चौपाई :

* राम संग सिय रहति सुखारी। पुर परिजन गृह सुरति बिसारी॥
छिनु छिनु पिय बिधु बदनु निहारी। प्रमुदित मनहुँ चकोर कुमारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के साथ सीताजी अयोध्यापुरी, कुटुम्ब के लोग और घर की याद भूलकर बहुत ही सुखी रहती हैं। क्षण-क्षण पर पति श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चन्द्रमा के समान मुख को देखकर वे वैसे ही परम प्रसन्न रहती हैं, जैसे चकोर कुमारी (चकोरी) चन्द्रमा को देखकर !॥1॥

* नाह नेहु नित बढ़त बिलोकी। हरषित रहति दिवस जिमि कोकी॥
सिय मनु राम चरन अनुरागा। अवध सहस सम बनु प्रिय लागा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वामी का प्रेम अपने प्रति नित्य बढ़ता हुआ देखकर सीताजी ऐसी हर्षित रहती हैं, जैसे दिन में चकवी! सीताजी का मन श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में अनुरक्त है, इससे उनको वन हजारों अवध के समान प्रिय लगता है॥2॥

* परनकुटी प्रिय प्रियतम संगा। प्रिय परिवारु कुरंग बिहंगा॥
सासु ससुर सम मुनितिय मुनिबर। असनु अमिअ सम कंद मूल फर॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रियतम (श्री रामचन्द्रजी) के साथ पर्णकुटी प्यारी लगती है। मृग और पक्षी प्यारे कुटुम्बियों के समान लगते हैं। मुनियों की स्त्रियाँ सास के समान, श्रेष्ठ मुनि ससुर के समान और कंद-मूल-फलों का आहार उनको अमृत के समान लगता है॥3॥

* नाथ साथ साँथरी सुहाई। मयन सयन सय सम सुखदाई॥
लोकप होहिं बिलोकत जासू। तेहि कि मोहि सक बिषय बिलासू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वामी के साथ सुंदर साथरी (कुश और पत्तों की सेज) सैकड़ों कामदेव की सेजों के समान सुख देने वाली है। जिनके (कृपापूर्वक) देखने मात्र से जीव लोकपाल हो जाते हैं, उनको कहीं भोग-विलास मोहित कर सकते हैं!॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

चित्रकूट में निवास, कोल-भीलों के द्वारा सेवा -3

दोहा : 

* सुमिरत रामहि तजहिं जन तृन सम बिषय बिलासु।
रामप्रिया जग जननि सिय कछु न आचरजु तासु॥140॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन श्री रामचन्द्रजी का स्मरण करने से ही भक्तजन तमाम भोग-विलास को तिनके के समान त्याग देते हैं, उन श्री रामचन्द्रजी की प्रिय पत्नी और जगत की माता सीताजी के लिए यह (भोग-विलास का त्याग) कुछ भी आश्चर्य नहीं है॥140॥

चौपाई : 

* सीय लखन जेहि बिधि सुखु लहहीं। सोइ रघुनाथ करहिं सोइ कहहीं॥
कहहिं पुरातन कथा कहानी। सुनहिं लखनु सिय अति सुखु मानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी को जिस प्रकार सुख मिले, श्री रघुनाथजी वही करते और वही कहते हैं। भगवान प्राचीन कथाएँ और कहानियाँ कहते हैं और लक्ष्मणजी तथा सीताजी अत्यन्त सुख मानकर सुनते हैं॥1॥

* जब जब रामु अवध सुधि करहीं। तब तब बारि बिलोचन भरहीं॥
सुमिरि मातु पितु परिजन भाई। भरत सनेहु सीलु सेवकाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब-जब श्री रामचन्द्रजी अयोध्या की याद करते हैं, तब-तब उनके नेत्रों में जल भर आता है। माता-पिता, कुटुम्बियों और भाइयों तथा भरत के प्रेम, शील और सेवाभाव को याद करके-॥2॥

* कृपासिंधु प्रभु होहिं दुखारी। धीरजु धरहिं कुसमउ बिचारी॥
लखि सिय लखनु बिकल होइ जाहीं। जिमि पुरुषहि अनुसर परिछाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपा के समुद्र प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी दुःखी हो जाते हैं, किन्तु फिर कुसमय समझकर धीरज धारण कर लेते हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी को दुःखी देखकर सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी भी व्याकुल हो जाते हैं, जैसे किसी मनुष्य की परछाहीं उस मनुष्य के समान ही चेष्टा करती है॥3॥

* प्रिया बंधु गति लखि रघुनंदनु। धीर कृपाल भगत उर चंदनु॥
लगे कहन कछु कथा पुनीता। सुनि सुखु लहहिं लखनु अरु सीता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब धीर, कृपालु और भक्तों के हृदयों को शीतल करने के लिए चंदन रूप रघुकुल को आनंदित करने वाले श्री रामचन्द्रजी प्यारी पत्नी और भाई लक्ष्मण की दशा देखकर कुछ पवित्र कथाएँ कहने लगते हैं, जिन्हें सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी सुख प्राप्त करते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* रामु लखन सीता सहित सोहत परन निकेत।
जिमि बासव बस अमरपुर सची जयंत समेत॥141॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी सहित श्री रामचन्द्रजी पर्णकुटी में ऐसे सुशोभित हैं, जैसे अमरावती में इन्द्र अपनी पत्नी शची और पुत्र जयंत सहित बसता है॥141॥

चौपाई : 

* जोगवहिं प्रभुसिय लखनहि कैसें। पलक बिलोचन गोलक जैसें॥
सेवहिं लखनु सीय रघुबीरहि। जिमि अबिबेकी पुरुष सरीरहि॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी की कैसी सँभाल रखते हैं, जैसे पलकें नेत्रों के गोलकों की। इधर लक्ष्मणजी श्री सीताजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी की (अथवा लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी की) ऐसी सेवा करते हैं, जैसे अज्ञानी मनुष्य शरीर की करते हैं॥1॥

* एहि बिधि प्रभु बन बसहिं सुखारी। खग मृग सुर तापस हितकारी॥
कहेउँ राम बन गवनु सुहावा। सुनहु सुमंत्र अवध जिमि आवा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पक्षी, पशु, देवता और तपस्वियों के हितकारी प्रभु इस प्रकार सुखपूर्वक वन में निवास कर रहे हैं। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- मैंने श्री रामचन्द्रजी का सुंदर वनगमन कहा। अब जिस तरह सुमन्त्र अयोध्या में आए वह (कथा) सुनो॥2॥

* फिरेउ निषादु प्रभुहि पहुँचाई। सचिव सहित रथ देखेसि आई॥
मंत्री बिकल बिलोकि निषादू। कहि न जाइ जस भयउ बिषादू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को पहुँचाकर जब निषादराज लौटा, तब आकर उसने रथ को मंत्री (सुमंत्र) सहित देखा। मंत्री को व्याकुल देखकर निषाद को जैसा दुःख हुआ, वह कहा नहीं जाता॥3॥

* राम राम सिय लखन पुकारी। परेउ धरनितल ब्याकुल भारी॥
देखि दखिन दिसि हय हिहिनाहीं। जनु बिनु पंख बिहग अकुलाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(निषाद को अकेले आया देखकर) सुमंत्र हा राम! हा राम! हा सीते! हा लक्ष्मण! पुकारते हुए, बहुत व्याकुल होकर धरती पर गिर पड़े। (रथ के) घोड़े दक्षिण दिशा की ओर (जिधर श्री रामचन्द्रजी गए थे) देख-देखकर हिनहिनाते हैं। मानो बिना पंख के पक्षी व्याकुल हो रहे हों॥4॥

दोहा : 

* नहिं तृन चरहिं न पिअहिं जलु मोचहिं लोचन बारि।
ब्याकुल भए निषाद सब रघुबर बाजि निहारि॥142॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे न तो घास चरते हैं, न पानी पीते हैं। केवल आँखों से जल बहा रहे हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के घोड़ों को इस दशा में देखकर सब निषाद व्याकुल हो गए॥142॥

चौपाई :  

* धरि धीरजु तब कहइ निषादू। अब सुमंत्र परिहरहु बिषादू॥
तुम्ह पंडित परमारथ ग्याता। धरहु धीर लखि बिमुख बिधाता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब धीरज धरकर निषादराज कहने लगा- हे सुमंत्रजी! अब विषाद को छोड़िए। आप पंडित और परमार्थ के जानने वाले हैं। विधाता को प्रतिकूल जानकर धैर्य धारण कीजिए॥1॥

* बिबिधि कथा कहि कहि मृदु बानी। रथ बैठारेउ बरबस आनी॥
सोक सिथिल रथु सकइ न हाँकी। रघुबर बिरह पीर उर बाँकी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोमल वाणी से भाँति-भाँति की कथाएँ कहकर निषाद ने जबर्दस्ती लाकर सुमंत्र को रथ पर बैठाया, परन्तु शोक के मारे वे इतने शिथिल हो गए कि रथ को हाँक नहीं सकते। उनके हृदय में श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विरह की बड़ी तीव्र वेदना है॥2॥

* चरफराहिं मग चलहिं न घोरे। बन मृग मनहुँ आनि रथ जोरे॥
अढ़ुकि परहिं फिरि हेरहिं पीछें। राम बियोगि बिकल दुख तीछें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*घोड़े तड़फड़ाते हैं और (ठीक) रास्ते पर नहीं चलते। मानो जंगली पशु लाकर रथ में जोत दिए गए हों। वे श्री रामचन्द्रजी के वियोगी घोड़े कभी ठोकर खाकर गिर पड़ते हैं, कभी घूमकर पीछे की ओर देखने लगते हैं। वे तीक्ष्ण दुःख से व्याकुल हैं॥3॥

*जो कह रामु लखनु बैदेही। हिंकरि हिंकरि हित हेरहिं तेही॥
बाजि बिरह गति कहि किमि जाती। बिनु मनि फनिक बिकल जेहिं भाँती॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो कोई राम, लक्ष्मण या जानकी का नाम ले लेता है, घोड़े हिकर-हिकरकर उसकी ओर प्यार से देखने लगते हैं। घोड़ों की विरह दशा कैसे कही जा सकती है? वे ऐसे व्याकुल हैं, जैसे मणि के बिना साँप व्याकुल होता है॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

> जय सिया राम :bell:


जय राम  विक्की जी 




> सियापति रामचंद्र की जय | धवल भाई को प्रणाम पहुचे |


जय हो । अटल जी 
आयुष्मान भव: ...............................

----------


## calvitf

सुमन्त्र का अयोध्या को लौटना और सर्वत्र शोक देखना -1

दोहा :

* भयउ निषादु बिषादबस देखत सचिव तुरंग।
बोलि सुसेवक चारि तब दिए सारथी संग॥143॥

*भावार्थ:-*मंत्री और घोड़ों की यह दशा देखकर निषादराज विषाद के वश हो गया। तब उसने अपने चार उत्तम सेवक बुलाकर सारथी के साथ कर दिए॥143॥    

चौपाई :

* गुह सारथिहि फिरेउ पहुँचाई। बिरहु बिषादु बरनि नहिं जाई॥
चले अवध लेइ रथहि निषादा। होहिं छनहिं छन मगन बिषादा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषादराज गुह सारथी (सुमंत्रजी) को पहुँचाकर (विदा करके) लौटा। उसके विरह और दुःख का वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। वे चारों निषाद रथ लेकर अवध को चले। (सुमंत्र और घोड़ों को देख-देखकर) वे भी क्षण-क्षणभर विषाद में डूबे जाते थे॥1॥

* सोच सुमंत्र बिकल दुख दीना। धिग जीवन रघुबीर बिहीना॥
रहिहि न अंतहुँ अधम सरीरू। जसु न लहेउ बिछुरत रघुबीरू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*व्याकुल और दुःख से दीन हुए सुमंत्रजी सोचते हैं कि श्री रघुवीर के बिना जीना धिक्कार है। आखिर यह अधम शरीर रहेगा तो है ही नहीं। अभी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के बिछुड़ते ही छूटकर इसने यश (क्यों) नहीं ले लिया॥2॥

* भए अजस अघ भाजन प्राना। कवन हेतु नहिं करत पयाना॥
अहह मंद मनु अवसर चूका। अजहुँ न हृदय होत दुइ टूका॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ये प्राण अपयश और पाप के भाँडे हो गए। अब ये किस कारण कूच नहीं करते (निकलते नहीं)? हाय! नीच मन (बड़ा अच्छा) मौका चूक गया। अब भी तो हृदय के दो टुकड़े नहीं हो जाते!॥3॥

* मीजि हाथ सिरु धुनि पछिताई। मनहुँ कृपन धन रासि गवाँई॥
बिरिद बाँधि बर बीरु कहाई। चलेउ समर जनु सुभट पराई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमंत्र हाथ मल-मलकर और सिर पीट-पीटकर पछताते हैं। मानो कोई कंजूस धन का खजाना खो बैठा हो। वे इस प्रकार चले मानो कोई बड़ा योद्धा वीर का बाना पहनकर और उत्तम शूरवीर कहलाकर युद्ध से भाग चला हो!॥4॥

दोहा :

* बिप्र बिबेकी बेदबिद संमत साधु सुजाति।
जिमि धोखें मदपान कर सचिव सोच तेहि भाँति॥144॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे कोई विवेकशील, वेद का ज्ञाता, साधुसम्मत आचरणों वाला और उत्तम जाति का (कुलीन) ब्राह्मण धोखे से मदिरा पी ले और पीछे पछतावे, उसी प्रकार मंत्री सुमंत्र सोच कर रहे (पछता रहे) हैं॥144॥

चौपाई :

* जिमि कुलीन तिय साधु सयानी। पतिदेवता करम मन बानी॥
रहै करम बस परिहरि नाहू। सचिव हृदयँ तिमि दारुन दाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे किसी उत्तम कुलवाली, साधु स्वाभाव की, समझदार और मन, वचन, कर्म से पति को ही देवता मानने वाली पतिव्रता स्त्री को भाग्यवश पति को छोड़कर (पति से अलग) रहना पड़े, उस समय उसके हृदय में जैसे भयानक संताप होता है, वैसे ही मंत्री के हृदय में हो रहा है॥1॥

* लोचन सजल डीठि भइ थोरी। सुनइ न श्रवन बिकल मति भोरी॥
सूखहिं अधर लागि मुहँ लाटी। जिउ न जाइ उर अवधि कपाटी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नेत्रों में जल भरा है, दृष्टि मंद हो गई है। कानों से सुनाई नहीं पड़ता, व्याकुल हुई बुद्धि बेठिकाने हो रही है। होठ सूख रहे हैं, मुँह में लाटी लग गई है, किन्तु (ये सब मृत्यु के लक्षण हो जाने पर भी) प्राण नहीं निकलते, क्योंकि हृदय में अवधि रूपी किवाड़ लगे हैं (अर्थात चौदह वर्ष बीत जाने पर भगवान फिर मिलेंगे, यही आशा रुकावट डाल रही है)॥2॥

* बिबरन भयउ न जाइ निहारी। मारेसि मनहुँ पिता महतारी॥
हानि गलानि बिपुल मन ब्यापी। जमपुर पंथ सोच जिमि पापी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमंत्रजी के मुख का रंग बदल गया है, जो देखा नहीं जाता। ऐसा मालूम होता है मानो इन्होंने माता-पिता को मार डाला हो। उनके मन में रामवियोग रूपी हानि की महान ग्लानि (पीड़ा) छा रही है, जैसे कोई पापी मनुष्य नरक को जाता हुआ रास्ते में सोच कर रहा हो॥3॥

* बचनु न आव हृदयँ पछिताई। अवध काह मैं देखब जाई॥
राम रहित रथ देखिहि जोई। सकुचिहि मोहि बिलोकत सोई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुँह से वचन नहीं निकलते। हृदय में पछताते हैं कि मैं अयोध्या में जाकर क्या देखूँगा? श्री रामचन्द्रजी से शून्य रथ को जो भी देखेगा, वही मुझे देखने में संकोच करेगा (अर्थात मेरा मुँह नहीं देखना चाहेगा)॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

सुमन्त्र का अयोध्या को लौटना और सर्वत्र शोक देखना -2

दोहा :

* धाइ पूँछिहहिं मोहि जब बिकल नगर नर नारि।
उतरु देब मैं सबहि तब हृदयँ बज्रु बैठारि॥145॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर के सब व्याकुल स्त्री-पुरुष जब दौड़कर मुझसे पूछेंगे, तब मैं हृदय पर वज्र रखकर सबको उत्तर दूँगा॥145॥

चौपाई :

* पुछिहहिं दीन दुखित सब माता। कहब काह मैं तिन्हहि बिधाता।
पूछिहि जबहिं लखन महतारी। कहिहउँ कवन सँदेस सुखारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब दीन-दुःखी सब माताएँ पूछेंगी, तब हे विधाता! मैं उन्हें क्या कहूँगा? जब लक्ष्मणजी की माता मुझसे पूछेंगी, तब मैं उन्हें कौन सा सुखदायी सँदेसा कहूँगा?॥1॥

* राम जननि जब आइहि धाई। सुमिरि बच्छु जिमि धेनु लवाई॥
पूँछत उतरु देब मैं तेही। गे बनु राम लखनु बैदेही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की माता जब इस प्रकार दौड़ी आवेंगी जैसे नई ब्यायी हुई गौ बछड़े को याद करके दौड़ी आती है, तब उनके पूछने पर मैं उन्हें यह उत्तर दूँगा कि श्री राम, लक्ष्मण, सीता वन को चले गए!॥2॥

* जोई पूँछिहि तेहि ऊतरु देबा। जाइ अवध अब यहु सुखु लेबा॥
पूँछिहि जबहिं राउ दुख दीना। जिवनु जासु रघुनाथ अधीना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो भी पूछेगा उसे यही उत्तर देना पड़ेगा! हाय! अयोध्या जाकर अब मुझे यही सुख लेना है! जब दुःख से दीन महाराज, जिनका जीवन श्री रघुनाथजी के (दर्शन के) ही अधीन है, मुझसे पूछेंगे,॥3॥

* देहउँ उतरु कौनु मुहु लाई। आयउँ कुसल कुअँर पहुँचाई॥
सुनत लखन सिय राम सँदेसू। तृन जिमि तनु परिहरिहि नरेसू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब मैं कौन सा मुँह लेकर उन्हें उत्तर दूँगा कि मैं राजकुमारों को कुशल पूर्वक पहुँचा आया हूँ! लक्ष्मण, सीता और श्रीराम का समाचार सुनते ही महाराज तिनके की तरह शरीर को त्याग देंगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* हृदउ न बिदरेउ पंक जिमि बिछुरत प्रीतमु नीरु।
जानत हौं मोहि दीन्ह बिधि यहु जातना सरीरु॥146॥  
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रियतम (श्री रामजी) रूपी जल के बिछुड़ते ही मेरा हृदय कीचड़ की तरह फट नहीं गया, इससे मैं जानता हूँ कि विधाता ने मुझे यह 'यातना शरीर' ही दिया है (जो पापी जीवों को नरक भोगने के लिए मिलता है)॥146॥

चौपाई :

* एहि बिधि करत पंथ पछितावा। तमसा तीर तुरत रथु आवा॥
बिदा किए करि बिनय निषादा। फिरे पायँ परि बिकल बिषादा॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*सुमंत्र इस प्रकार मार्ग में पछतावा कर रहे थे, इतने में ही रथ तुरंत तमसा नदी के तट पर आ पहुँचा। मंत्री ने विनय करके चारों निषादों को विदा किया। वे विषाद से व्याकुल होते हुए सुमंत्र के पैरों पड़कर लौटे॥1॥

* पैठत नगर सचिव सकुचाई। जनु मारेसि गुर बाँभन गाई॥
बैठि बिटप तर दिवसु गवाँवा। साँझ समय तब अवसरु पावा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर में प्रवेश करते मंत्री (ग्लानि के कारण) ऐसे सकुचाते हैं, मानो गुरु, ब्राह्मण या गौ को मारकर आए हों। सारा दिन एक पेड़ के नीचे बैठकर बिताया। जब संध्या हुई तब मौका मिला॥2॥

* अवध प्रबेसु कीन्ह अँधिआरें। पैठ भवन रथु राखि दुआरें॥
जिन्ह जिन्ह समाचार सुनि पाए। भूप द्वार रथु देखन आए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अँधेरा होने पर उन्होंने अयोध्या में प्रवेश किया और रथ को दरवाजे पर खड़ा करके वे (चुपके से) महल में घुसे। जिन-जिन लोगों ने यह समाचार सुना पाया,  वे सभी रथ देखने को राजद्वार पर आए॥3॥

* रथु पहिचानि बिकल लखि घोरे। गरहिं गात जिमि आतप ओरे॥
नगर नारि नर ब्याकुल कैसें। निघटत नीर मीनगन जैसें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रथ को पहचानकर और घोड़ों को व्याकुल देखकर उनके शरीर ऐसे गले जा रहे हैं (क्षीण हो रहे हैं) जैसे घाम में ओले! नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष कैसे व्याकुल हैं, जैसे जल के घटने पर मछलियाँ (व्याकुल होती हैं)॥4॥

दोहा :

* सचिव आगमनु सुनत सबु बिकल भयउ रनिवासु।
भवनु भयंकरु लाग तेहि मानहुँ प्रेत निवासु॥147॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंत्री का (अकेले ही) आना सुनकर सारा रनिवास व्याकुल हो गया। राजमहल उनको ऐसा भयानक लगा मानो प्रेतों का निवास स्थान (श्मशान) हो॥147॥

चौपाई :

* अति आरति सब पूँछहिं रानी। उतरु न आव बिकल भइ बानी॥
सुनइ न श्रवन नयन नहिं सूझा। कहहु कहाँ नृपु तेहि तेहि बूझा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अत्यन्त आर्त होकर सब रानियाँ पूछती हैं, पर सुमंत्र को कुछ उत्तर नहीं आता, उनकी वाणी विकल हो गई (रुक गई) है। न कानों से सुनाई पड़ता है और न आँखों से कुछ सूझता है। वे जो भी सामने आता है उस-उससे पूछते हैं कहो, राजा कहाँ हैं ?॥1॥

* दासिन्ह दीख सचिव बिकलाई। कौसल्या गृहँ गईं लवाई॥
जाइ सुमंत्र दीख कस राजा। अमिअ रहित जनु चंदु बिराजा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दासियाँ मंत्री को व्याकुल देखकर उन्हें कौसल्याजी के महल में लिवा गईं। सुमंत्र ने जाकर वहाँ राजा को कैसा (बैठे) देखा मानो बिना अमृत का चन्द्रमा हो॥2॥

* आसन सयन बिभूषन हीना। परेउ भूमितल निपट मलीना॥
लेइ उसासु सोच एहि भाँती। सुरपुर तें जनु खँसेउ जजाती॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा आसन, शय्या और आभूषणों से रहित बिलकुल मलिन (उदास) पृथ्वी पर पड़े हुए हैं। वे लंबी साँसें लेकर इस प्रकार सोच करते हैं, मानो राजा ययाति स्वर्ग से गिरकर सोच कर रहे हों॥3॥

* लेत सोच भरि छिनु छिनु छाती। जनु जरि पंख परेउ संपाती॥
राम राम कह राम सनेही। पुनि कह राम लखन बैदेही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा क्षण-क्षण में सोच से छाती भर लेते हैं। ऐसी विकल दशा है मानो (गीध राज जटायु का भाई) सम्पाती पंखों के जल जाने पर गिर पड़ा हो। राजा (बार-बार) 'राम, राम' 'हा स्नेही (प्यारे) राम!' कहते हैं, फिर 'हा राम, हा लक्ष्मण, हा जानकी' ऐसा कहने लगते हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

दशरथ-सुमन्त्र संवाद, दशरथ मरण  

  दोहा :

* देखि सचिवँ जय जीव कहि कीन्हेउ दंड प्रनामु।
सुनत उठेउ  ब्याकुल नृपति कहु सुमंत्र कहँ रामु॥148॥

*भावार्थ:-*मंत्री ने देखकर 'जयजीव'  कहकर दण्डवत्* प्रणाम किया। सुनते ही राजा व्याकुल होकर उठे और बोले- सुमंत्र! कहो,  राम कहाँ हैं ?॥148॥ 

चौपाई :

* भूप सुमंत्रु लीन्ह उर लाई। बूड़त कछु अधार जनु पाई॥
सहित सनेह  निकट बैठारी। पूँछत राउ नयन भरि बारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने सुमंत्र को हृदय  से लगा लिया। मानो डूबते हुए आदमी को कुछ सहारा मिल गया हो। मंत्री को स्नेह के साथ  पास बैठाकर नेत्रों में जल भरकर राजा पूछने लगे-॥1॥

* राम कुसल कहु सखा सनेही। कहँ रघुनाथु लखनु बैदेही॥
आने फेरि  कि बनहि सिधाए। सुनत सचिव लोचन जल छाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे मेरे प्रेमी सखा!  श्री राम की कुशल कहो। बताओ, श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और जानकी कहाँ हैं? उन्हें लौटा लाए  हो कि वे वन को चले गए? यह सुनते ही मंत्री के नेत्रों में जल भर  आया॥2॥

* सोक बिकल पुनि पूँछ नरेसू। कहु सिय राम लखन संदेसू॥
राम रूप  गुन सील सुभाऊ। सुमिरि सुमिरि उर सोचत राऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शोक से व्याकुल होकर  राजा फिर पूछने लगे- सीता, राम और लक्ष्मण का संदेसा तो कहो। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के  रूप, गुण, शील और स्वभाव को याद कर-करके राजा हृदय में सोच करते हैं॥3॥

* राउ सुनाइ दीन्ह बनबासू। सुनि मन भयउ न हरषु हराँसू॥
सो सुत  बिछुरत गए न प्राना। को पापी बड़ मोहि समाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और कहते हैं-) मैंने  राजा होने की बात सुनाकर वनवास दे दिया, यह सुनकर भी जिस (राम) के मन में हर्ष और  विषाद नहीं हुआ, ऐसे पुत्र के बिछुड़ने पर भी मेरे प्राण नहीं गए, तब मेरे समान बड़ा  पापी कौन होगा ?॥4॥

दोहा :

* सखा रामु सिय लखनु जहँ तहाँ मोहि पहुँचाउ।
नाहिं त चाहत चलन  अब प्रान कहउँ सतिभाउ॥149॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सखा! श्री राम, जानकी  और लक्ष्मण जहाँ हैं, मुझे भी वहीं पहुँचा दो। नहीं तो मैं सत्य भाव से कहता हूँ कि  मेरे प्राण अब चलना ही चाहते हैं॥149॥

चौपाई :

* पुनि पुनि पूँछत मंत्रिहि राऊ। प्रियतम सुअन सँदेस  सुनाऊ॥
करहि सखा सोइ बेगि उपाऊ। रामु लखनु सिय नयन देखाऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा बार-बार मंत्री से  पूछते हैं- मेरे प्रियतम पुत्रों का संदेसा सुनाओ। हे सखा! तुम तुरंत वही उपाय करो  जिससे श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और सीता को मुझे आँखों दिखा दो॥1॥

* सचिव धीर धरि कह मृदु बानी। महाराज तुम्ह पंडित ग्यानी॥
बीर  सुधीर धुरंधर देवा। साधु समाजु सदा तुम्ह सेवा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंत्री धीरज धरकर कोमल  वाणी बोले- महाराज! आप पंडित और ज्ञानी हैं। हे देव! आप शूरवीर तथा उत्तम धैर्यवान  पुरुषों में श्रेष्ठ हैं। आपने सदा साधुओं के समाज की सेवा की है॥2॥ 

* जनम मरन सब दुख सुख भोगा। हानि लाभु प्रिय मिलन बियोगा॥
काल  करम बस होहिं गोसाईं। बरबस राति दिवस की नाईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जन्म-मरण, सुख-दुःख के  भोग, हानि-लाभ, प्यारों का मिलना-बिछुड़ना, ये सब हे स्वामी! काल और कर्म के अधीन  रात और दिन की तरह बरबस होते रहते हैं॥3॥

* सुख हरषहिं जड़ दुख बिलखाहीं। दोउ सम धीर धरहिं मन माहीं॥
धीरज  धरहु बिबेकु बिचारी। छाड़िअ सोच सकल हितकारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मूर्ख लोग सुख में  हर्षित होते और दुःख में रोते हैं, पर धीर पुरुष अपने मन में दोनों को समान समझते  हैं। हे सबके हितकारी (रक्षक)! आप विवेक विचारकर धीरज धरिए और शोक का परित्याग  कीजिए॥4॥

दोहा :

* प्रथम बासु तमसा भयउ दूसर सुरसरि तीर।
न्हाइ रहे जलपानु करि  सिय समेत दोउ बीर॥150॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी का पहला  निवास (मुकाम) तमसा के तट पर हुआ, दूसरा गंगातीर पर। सीताजी सहित दोनों भाई उस दिन  स्नान करके जल पीकर ही रहे॥150॥

चौपाई :

* केवट कीन्हि बहुत सेवकाई। सो जामिनि सिंगरौर गवाँई॥
होत प्रात  बट छीरु मगावा। जटा मुकुट निज सीस बनावा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*केवट (निषादराज) ने बहुत  सेवा की। वह रात सिंगरौर (श्रृंगवेरपुर) में ही बिताई। दूसरे दिन सबेरा होते ही बड़  का दूध मँगवाया और उससे श्री राम-लक्ष्मण ने अपने सिरों पर जटाओं के मुकुट  बनाए॥1॥

* राम सखाँ तब नाव मगाई। प्रिया चढ़ाई चढ़े रघुराई॥
लखन बान धनु  धरे बनाई। आपु चढ़े प्रभु आयसु पाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी के  सखा निषादराज ने नाव मँगवाई। पहले प्रिया सीताजी को उस पर चढ़ाकर फिर श्री रघुनाथजी  चढ़े। फिर लक्ष्मणजी ने धनुष-बाण सजाकर रखे और प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी की आज्ञा पाकर  स्वयं चढ़े॥2॥

* बिकल बिलोकि मोहि रघुबीरा। बोले मधुर बचन धरि धीरा॥
तात  प्रनामु तात सन कहेहू। बार बार पद पंकज गहेहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे व्याकुल देखकर श्री  रामचन्द्रजी धीरज धरकर मधुर वचन बोले- हे तात! पिताजी से मेरा प्रणाम कहना और मेरी  ओर से बार-बार उनके चरण कमल पकड़ना॥3॥

* करबि पायँ परि बिनय बहोरी। तात करिअ जनि चिंता मोरी॥
बन मग  मंगल कुसल हमारें। कृपा अनुग्रह पुन्य तुम्हारें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर पाँव पकड़कर विनती  करना कि हे पिताजी! आप मेरी चिंता न कीजिए। आपकी कृपा, अनुग्रह और पुण्य से वन में  और मार्ग में हमारा कुशल-मंगल होगा॥4॥

छन्द :

** तुम्हरें अनुग्रह तात कानन जात सब सुखु पाइहौं।
प्रतिपालि  आयसु कुसल देखन पाय पुनि फिरि आइहौं॥
जननीं सकल परितोषि परि परि पायँ करि बिनती  घनी।
तुलसी करहु सोइ जतनु जेहिं कुसली रहहिं कोसलधनी॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पिताजी! आपके अनुग्रह  से मैं वन जाते हुए सब प्रकार का सुख पाऊँगा। आज्ञा का भलीभाँति पालन करके चरणों का  दर्शन करने कुशल पूर्वक फिर लौट आऊँगा। सब माताओं के पैरों पड़-पड़कर उनका समाधान  करके और उनसे बहुत विनती करके तुलसीदास कहते हैं- तुम वही प्रयत्न करना, जिसमें  कोसलपति पिताजी कुशल रहें।

----------


## calvitf

दशरथ-सुमन्त्र संवाद, दशरथ मरण 

सोरठा :

* गुर सन कहब सँदेसु बार बार पद पदुम गहि।
करब सोइ उपदेसु जेहिं न सोच मोहि अवधपति॥151॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बार-बार चरण कमलों को पकड़कर गुरु वशिष्ठजी से मेरा संदेसा कहना कि वे वही उपदेश दें, जिससे अवधपति पिताजी मेरा सोच न करें॥151॥

चौपाई :

* पुरजन परिजन सकल निहोरी। तात सुनाएहु बिनती मोरी॥
सोइ सब भाँति मोर हितकारी। जातें रह नरनाहु सुखारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! सब पुरवासियों और कुटुम्बियों से निहोरा (अनुरोध) करके मेरी विनती सुनाना कि वही मनुष्य मेरा सब प्रकार से हितकारी है, जिसकी चेष्टा से महाराज सुखी रहें॥1॥

* कहब सँदेसु भरत के आएँ। नीति न तजिअ राजपदु पाएँ॥
पालेहु प्रजहि करम मन बानी। सेएहु मातु सकल सम जानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरत के आने पर उनको मेरा संदेसा कहना कि राजा का पद पा जाने पर नीति न छोड़ देना, कर्म, वचन और मन से प्रजा का पालन करना और सब माताओं को समान जानकर उनकी सेवा करना॥2॥

* ओर निबाहेहु भायप भाई। करि पितु मातु सुजन सेवकाई॥
तात भाँति तेहि राखब राऊ। सोच मोर जेहिं करै न काऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और हे भाई! पिता, माता और स्वजनों की सेवा करके भाईपन को अंत तक निबाहना। हे तात! राजा (पिताजी) को उसी प्रकार से रखना जिससे वे कभी (किसी तरह भी) मेरा सोच न करें॥3॥

* लखन कहे कछु बचन कठोरा। बरजि राम पुनि मोहि निहोरा॥
बार बार निज सपथ देवाई। कहबि न तात लखन लारिकाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी ने कुछ कठोर वचन कहे, किन्तु श्री रामजी ने उन्हें बरजकर फिर मुझसे अनुरोध किया और बार-बार अपनी सौगंध दिलाई (और कहा) हे तात! लक्ष्मण का लड़कपन वहाँ न कहना॥4॥

दोहा :

* कहि प्रनामु कछु कहन लिय सिय भइ सिथिल सनेह।
थकित बचन लोचन सजल पुलक पल्लवित देह॥152॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रणाम कर सीताजी भी कुछ कहने लगी थीं, परन्तु स्नेहवश वे शिथिल हो गईं। उनकी वाणी रुक गई, नेत्रों में जल भर आया और शरीर रोमांच से व्याप्त हो गया॥152॥

चौपाई :

* तेहि अवसर रघुबर रुख पाई। केवट पारहि नाव चलाई॥
रघुकुलतिलक चले एहि भाँती। देखउँ ठाढ़ कुलिस धरि छाती॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी समय श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रुख पाकर केवट ने पार जाने के लिए नाव चला दी। इस प्रकार रघुवंश तिलक श्री रामचन्द्रजी चल दिए और मैं छाती पर वज्र रखकर खड़ा-खड़ा देखता रहा॥1॥

* मैं आपन किमि कहौं कलेसू। जिअत फिरेउँ लेइ राम सँदेसू॥
अस कहि सचिव बचन रहि गयऊ। हानि गलानि सोच बस भयऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं अपने क्लेश को कैसे कहूँ, जो श्री रामजी का यह संदेसा लेकर जीता ही लौट आया! ऐसा कहकर मंत्री की वाणी रुक गई (वे चुप हो गए) और वे हानि की ग्लानि और सोच के वश हो गए॥2॥

* सूत बचन सुनतहिं नरनाहू। परेउ धरनि उर दारुन दाहू॥
तलफत बिषम मोह मन मापा। माजा मनहुँ मीन कहुँ ब्यापा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारथी सुमंत्र के वचन सुनते ही राजा पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़े, उनके हृदय में भयानक जलन होने लगी। वे तड़पने लगे, उनका मन भीषण मोह से व्याकुल हो गया। मानो मछली को माँजा व्याप गया हो (पहली वर्षा का जल लग गया हो)॥3॥

* करि बिलाप सब रोवहिं रानी। महा बिपति किमि जाइ बखानी॥
सुनि बिलाप दुखहू दुखु लागा। धीरजहू कर धीरजु भागा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब रानियाँ विलाप करके रो रही हैं। उस महान विपत्ति का कैसे वर्णन किया जाए? उस समय के विलाप को सुनकर दुःख को भी दुःख लगा और धीरज का भी धीरज भाग गया!॥4॥

दोहा :

* भयउ कोलाहलु अवध अति सुनि नृप राउर सोरु।
बिपुल बिहग बन परेउ निसि मानहुँ कुलिस कठोरु॥153॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा के रावले (रनिवास) में (रोने का) शोर सुनकर अयोध्या भर में बड़ा भारी कुहराम मच गया! (ऐसा जान पड़ता था) मानो पक्षियों के विशाल वन में रात के समय कठोर वज्र गिरा हो॥153॥

चौपाई :

* प्रान कंठगत भयउ भुआलू। मनि बिहीन जनु ब्याकुल ब्यालू॥
इंद्रीं सकल बिकल भइँ भारी। जनु सर सरसिज बनु बिनु बारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा के प्राण कंठ में आ गए। मानो मणि के बिना साँप व्याकुल (मरणासन्न) हो गया हो। इन्द्रियाँ सब बहुत ही विकल हो गईं, मानो बिना जल के तालाब में कमलों का वन मुरझा गया हो॥1॥

* कौसल्याँ नृपु दीख मलाना। रबिकुल रबि अँथयउ जियँ जाना॥
उर धरि धीर राम महतारी। बोली बचन समय अनुसारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कौसल्याजी ने राजा को बहुत दुःखी देखकर अपने हृदय में जान लिया कि अब सूर्यकुल का सूर्य अस्त हो चला! तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी की माता कौसल्या हृदय में धीरज धरकर समय के अनुकूल वचन बोलीं-॥2॥

* नाथ समुझि मन करिअ बिचारू। राम बियोग पयोधि अपारू॥
करनधार तुम्ह अवध जहाजू। चढ़ेउ सकल प्रिय पथिक समाजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आप मन में समझ कर विचार कीजिए कि श्री रामचन्द्र का वियोग अपार समुद्र है। अयोध्या जहाज है और आप उसके कर्णधार (खेने वाले) हैं। सब प्रियजन (कुटुम्बी और प्रजा) ही यात्रियों का समाज है, जो इस जहाज पर चढ़ा हुआ है॥3॥

* धीरजु धरिअ त पाइअ पारू। नाहिं त बूड़िहि सबु परिवारू॥
जौं जियँ धरिअ बिनय पिय मोरी। रामु लखनु सिय मिलहिं बहोरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप धीरज धरिएगा, तो सब पार पहुँच जाएँगे। नहीं तो सारा परिवार डूब जाएगा। हे प्रिय स्वामी! यदि मेरी विनती हृदय में धारण कीजिएगा तो श्री राम, लक्ष्मण, सीता फिर आ मिलेंगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* प्रिया बचन मृदु सुनत नृपु चितयउ आँखि उघारि।
तलफत मीन मलीन जनु सींचत सीतल बारि॥154॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रिय पत्नी कौसल्या के कोमल वचन सुनते हुए राजा ने आँखें खोलकर देखा! मानो तड़पती हुई दीन मछली पर कोई शीतल जल छिड़क रहा हो॥154॥

चौपाई :

* धरि धीरजु उठि बैठ भुआलू। कहु सुमंत्र कहँ राम कृपालू॥
कहाँ लखनु कहँ रामु सनेही। कहँ प्रिय पुत्रबधू बैदेही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धीरज धरकर राजा उठ बैठे और बोले- सुमंत्र! कहो, कृपालु श्री राम कहाँ हैं? लक्ष्मण कहाँ हैं? स्नेही राम कहाँ हैं? और मेरी प्यारी बहू जानकी कहाँ है?॥1॥

* बिलपत राउ बिकल बहु भाँती। भइ जुग सरिस सिराति न राती॥
तापस अंध साप सुधि आई। कौसल्यहि सब कथा सुनाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा व्याकुल होकर बहुत प्रकार से विलाप कर रहे हैं। वह रात युग के समान बड़ी हो गई, बीतती ही नहीं। राजा को अंधे तपस्वी (श्रवणकुमार के पिता) के शाप की याद आ गई। उन्होंने सब कथा कौसल्या को कह सुनाई॥2॥

* भयउ बिकल बरनत इतिहासा। राम रहित धिग जीवन आसा॥
सो तनु राखि करब मैं काहा। जेहिं न प्रेम पनु मोर निबाहा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस इतिहास का वर्णन करते-करते राजा व्याकुल हो गए और कहने लगे कि श्री राम के बिना जीने की आशा को धिक्कार है। मैं उस शरीर को रखकर क्या करूँगा, जिसने मेरा प्रेम का प्रण नहीं निबाहा?॥3॥

* हा रघुनंदन प्रान पिरीते। तुम्ह बिनु जिअत बहुत दिन बीते॥
हा जानकी लखन हा रघुबर। हा पितु हित चित चातक जलधर॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हा रघुकुल को आनंद देने वाले मेरे प्राण प्यारे राम! तुम्हारे बिना जीते हुए मुझे बहुत दिन बीत गए। हा जानकी, लक्ष्मण! हा रघुवीर! हा पिता के चित्त रूपी चातक के हित करने वाले मेघ!॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम राम कहि राम कहि राम राम कहि राम।
तनु परिहरि रघुबर बिरहँ राउ गयउ सुरधाम॥155॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम-राम कहकर, फिर राम कहकर, फिर राम-राम कहकर और फिर राम कहकर राजा श्री राम के विरह में शरीर त्याग कर सुरलोक को सिधार गए॥155॥

चौपाई :

* जिअन मरन फलु दसरथ पावा। अंड अनेक अमल जसु छावा॥
जिअत राम बिधु बदनु निहारा। राम बिरह करि मरनु सँवारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जीने और मरने का फल तो दशरथजी ने ही पाया, जिनका निर्मल यश अनेकों ब्रह्मांडों में छा गया। जीते जी तो श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चन्द्रमा के समान मुख को देखा और श्री राम के विरह को निमित्त बनाकर अपना मरण सुधार लिया॥1॥

* सोक बिकल सब रोवहिं रानी। रूपु सीलु बलु तेजु बखानी॥
करहिं बिलाप अनेक प्रकारा। परहिं भूमितल बारहिं बारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब रानियाँ शोक के मारे व्याकुल होकर रो रही हैं। वे राजा के रूप, शील, बल और तेज का बखान कर-करके अनेकों प्रकार से विलाप कर रही हैं और बार-बार धरती पर गिर-गिर पड़ती हैं॥2॥

* बिलपहिं बिकल दास अरु दासी। घर घर रुदनु करहिं पुरबासी॥
अँथयउ आजु भानुकुल भानू। धरम अवधि गुन रूप निधानू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दास-दासीगण व्याकुल होकर विलाप कर रहे हैं और नगर निवासी घर-घर रो रहे हैं। कहते हैं कि आज धर्म की सीमा, गुण और रूप के भंडार सूर्यकुल के सूर्य अस्त हो गए?॥3॥

* गारीं सकल कैकइहि देहीं। नयन बिहीन कीन्ह जग जेहीं॥
एहि बिधि बिलपत रैनि बिहानी। आए सकल महामुनि ग्यानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब कैकेयी को गालियाँ देते हैं, जिसने संसार भर को बिना नेत्रों का (अंधा) कर दिया! इस प्रकार विलाप करते रात बीत गई। प्रातःकाल सब बड़े-बड़े ज्ञानी मुनि आए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

मुनि वशिष्ठ का भरतजी को बुलाने के लिए दूत भेजना

दोहा :

* तब बसिष्ठ मुनि समय सम कहि अनेक इतिहास।
सोक नेवारेउ सबहि कर निज बिग्यान प्रकास॥156॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब वशिष्ठ मुनि ने समय के अनुकूल अनेक इतिहास कहकर अपने विज्ञान के प्रकाश से सबका शोक दूर किया॥156॥

चौपाई :

* तेल नावँ भरि नृप तनु राखा। दूत बोलाइ बहुरि अस भाषा॥
धावहु बेगि भरत पहिं जाहू। नृप सुधि कतहुँ कहहु जनि काहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वशिष्ठजी ने नाव में तेल भरवाकर राजा के शरीर को उसमें रखवा दिया। फिर दूतों को बुलवाकर उनसे ऐसा कहा- तुम लोग जल्दी दौड़कर भरत के पास जाओ। राजा की मृत्यु का समाचार कहीं किसी से न कहना॥1॥

* एतनेइ कहेहु भरत सन जाई। गुर बोलाइ पठयउ दोउ भाई॥
सुनि मुनि आयसु धावन धाए। चले बेग बर बाजि लजाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जाकर भरत से इतना ही कहना कि दोनों भाइयों को गुरुजी ने बुलवा भेजा है। मुनि की आज्ञा सुनकर धावन (दूत) दौड़े। वे अपने वेग से उत्तम घोड़ों को भी लजाते हुए चले॥2॥

* अनरथु अवध अरंभेउ जब तें। कुसगुन होहिं भरत कहुँ तब तें॥
देखहिं राति भयानक सपना। जागि करहिं कटु कोटि कलपना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब से अयोध्या में अनर्थ प्रारंभ हुआ, तभी से भरतजी को अपशकुन होने लगे। वे रात को भयंकर स्वप्न देखते थे और जागने पर (उन स्वप्नों के कारण) करोड़ों (अनेकों) तरह की बुरी-बुरी कल्पनाएँ किया करते थे॥3॥

* बिप्र जेवाँइ देहिं दिन दाना। सिव अभिषेक करहिं बिधि नाना॥
मागहिं हृदयँ महेस मनाई। कुसल मातु पितु परिजन भाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(अनिष्टशान्ति के लिए) वे प्रतिदिन ब्राह्मणों को भोजन कराकर दान देते थे। अनेकों विधियों से रुद्राभिषेक करते थे। महादेवजी को हृदय में मनाकर उनसे माता-पिता, कुटुम्बी और भाइयों का कुशल-क्षेम माँगते थे॥4॥

दोहा :

* एहि बिधि सोचत भरत मन धावन पहुँचे आइ।
गुर अनुसासन श्रवन सुनि चले गनेसु मनाई॥157॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी इस प्रकार मन में चिंता कर रहे थे कि दूत आ पहुँचे। गुरुजी की आज्ञा कानों से सुनते ही वे गणेशजी को मनाकर चल पड़े।157॥

चौपाई :

* चले समीर बेग हय हाँके। नाघत सरित सैल बन बाँके॥
हृदयँ सोचु बड़ कछु न सोहाई। अस जानहिं जियँ जाउँ उड़ाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हवा के समान वेग वाले घोड़ों को हाँकते हुए वे विकट नदी, पहाड़ तथा जंगलों को लाँघते हुए चले। उनके हृदय में बड़ा सोच था, कुछ सुहाता न था। मन में ऐसा सोचते थे कि उड़कर पहुँच जाऊँ॥1॥

* एक निमेष बरष सम जाई। एहि बिधि भरत नगर निअराई॥
असगुन होहिं नगर पैठारा। रटहिं कुभाँति कुखेत करारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक-एक निमेष वर्ष के समान बीत रहा था। इस प्रकार भरतजी नगर के निकट पहुँचे। नगर में प्रवेश करते समय अपशकुन होने लगे। कौए बुरी जगह बैठकर बुरी तरह से काँव-काँव कर रहे हैं॥2॥

* खर सिआर बोलहिं प्रतिकूला। सुनि सुनि होइ भरत मन सूला॥
श्रीहत सर सरिता बन बागा। नगरु बिसेषि भयावनु लागा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गदहे और सियार विपरीत बोल रहे हैं। यह सुन-सुनकर भरत के मन में बड़ी पीड़ा हो रही है। तालाब, नदी, वन, बगीचे सब शोभाहीन हो रहे हैं। नगर बहुत ही भयानक लग रहा है॥3॥

* खग मृग हय गय जाहिं न जोए। राम बियोग कुरोग बिगोए॥
नगर नारि नर निपट दुखारी। मनहुँ सबन्हि सब संपति हारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के वियोग रूपी बुरे रोग से सताए हुए पक्षी-पशु, घोड़े-हाथी (ऐसे दुःखी हो रहे हैं कि) देखे नहीं जाते। नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष अत्यन्त दुःखी हो रहे हैं। मानो सब अपनी सारी सम्पत्ति हार बैठे हों॥4॥

दोहा 

* पुरजन मिलहिं न कहहिं कछु गवँहि जोहारहिं जाहिं।
भरत कुसल पूँछि न सकहिं भय बिषाद मन माहिं॥158॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर के लोग मिलते हैं, पर कुछ कहते नहीं, गौं से (चुपके से) जोहार (वंदना) करके चले जाते हैं। भरतजी भी किसी से कुशल नहीं पूछ सकते, क्योंकि उनके मन में भय और विषाद छा रहा है॥158॥

----------


## Badtameez

सभी भक्तों को जय सिया-राम!
क्षण भर में क्या से क्या हो गया। श्री रामचन्द्र जी जो अभी राजा बनने वाले थे, वनवासी हो गये। हँसते हुए प्रसन्नचित राजा दशरथ पुत्र वियोग में स्वर्ग सिधार गये। वाह रे विधाता का खेल!

----------


## calvitf

> सभी भक्तों को जय सिया-राम!
> क्षण भर में क्या से क्या हो गया। श्री रामचन्द्र जी जो अभी राजा बनने वाले थे, वनवासी हो गये। हँसते हुए प्रसन्नचित राजा दशरथ पुत्र वियोग में स्वर्ग सिधार गये। वाह रे विधाता का खेल!


मित्र यह सब बिधाता का खेल है जिसको सब प्रभु ने ही पहले रच रखा है ............................

----------


## calvitf

श्री भरत-शत्रुघ्न का आगमन और शोक -1

* हाट बाट नहिं जाइ निहारी। जनु पुर दहँ दिसि लागि दवारी॥
आवत सुत सुनि कैकयनंदिनि। हरषी रबिकुल जलरुह चंदिनि॥1॥

*भावार्थ:-*बाजार और रास्ते देखे नहीं जाते। मानो नगर में दसों दिशाओं में दावाग्नि लगी है! पुत्र को आते सुनकर सूर्यकुल रूपी कमल के लिए चाँदनी रूपी कैकेयी (बड़ी) हर्षित हुई॥1॥

* सजि आरती मुदित उठि धाई। द्वारेहिं भेंटि भवन लेइ आई॥
भरत दुखित परिवारु निहारा॥ मानहुँ तुहिन बनज बनु मारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह आरती सजाकर आनंद में भरकर उठ दौड़ी और दरवाजे पर ही मिलकर भरत-शत्रुघ्न को महल में ले आई। भरत ने सारे परिवार को दुःखी देखा। मानो कमलों के वन को पाला मार गया हो॥2॥

* कैकेई हरषित एहि भाँती। मनहुँ मुदित दव लाइ किराती॥
सुतिह ससोच देखि मनु मारें। पूँछति नैहर कुसल हमारें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक कैकेयी ही इस तरह हर्षित दिखती है मानो भीलनी जंगल में आग लगाकर आनंद में भर रही हो। पुत्र को सोच वश और मन मारे (बहुत उदास) देखकर वह पूछने लगी- हमारे नैहर में कुशल तो है?॥3॥

* सकल कुसल कहि भरत सुनाई। पूँछी निज कुल कुसल भलाई॥
कहु कहँ तात कहाँ सब माता। कहँ सिय राम लखन प्रिय भ्राता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने सब कुशल कह सुनाई। फिर अपने कुल की कुशल-क्षेम पूछी। (भरतजी ने कहा-) कहो, पिताजी कहाँ हैं? मेरी सब माताएँ कहाँ हैं? सीताजी और मेरे प्यारे भाई राम-लक्ष्मण कहाँ हैं?॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुनि सुत बचन सनेहमय कपट नीर भरि नैन।
भरत श्रवन मन सूल सम पापिनि बोली बैन॥159॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुत्र के स्नेहमय वचन सुनकर नेत्रों में कपट का जल भरकर पापिनी कैकेयी भरत के कानों में और मन में शूल के समान चुभने वाले वचन बोली-॥159॥

चौपाई :

* तात बात मैं सकल सँवारी। भै मंथरा सहाय बिचारी॥
कछुक काज बिधि बीच बिगारेउ। भूपति सुरपति पुर पगु धारेउ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! मैंने सारी बात बना ली थी। बेचारी मंथरा सहायक हुई। पर विधाता ने बीच में जरा सा काम बिगाड़ दिया। वह यह कि राजा देवलोक को पधार गए॥1॥

* सुनत भरतु भए बिबस बिषादा। जनु सहमेउ करि केहरि नादा॥
तात तात हा तात पुकारी। परे भूमितल ब्याकुल भारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरत यह सुनते ही विषाद के मारे विवश (बेहाल) हो गए। मानो सिंह की गर्जना सुनकर हाथी सहम गया हो। वे 'तात! तात! हा तात!' पुकारते हुए अत्यन्त व्याकुल होकर जमीन पर गिर पड़े॥2॥

* चलत न देखन पायउँ तोही। तात न रामहि सौंपेहु मोही॥
बहुरि धीर धरि उठे सँभारी। कहु पितु मरन हेतु महतारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और विलाप करने लगे कि) हे तात! मैं आपको (स्वर्ग के लिए) चलते समय देख भी न सका। (हाय!) आप मुझे श्री रामजी को सौंप भी नहीं गए! फिर धीरज धरकर वे सम्हलकर उठे और बोले- माता! पिता के मरने का कारण तो बताओ॥3॥

* सुनि सुत बचन कहति कैकेई। मरमु पाँछि जनु माहुर देई॥
आदिहु तें सब आपनि करनी। कुटिल कठोर मुदित मन बरनी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुत्र का वचन सुनकर कैकेयी कहने लगी। मानो मर्म स्थान को पाछकर (चाकू से चीरकर) उसमें जहर भर रही हो। कुटिल और कठोर कैकेयी ने अपनी सब करनी शुरू से (आखिर तक बड़े) प्रसन्न मन से सुना दी॥4॥

दोहा :

* भरतहि बिसरेउ पितु मरन सुनत राम बन गौनु।
हेतु अपनपउ जानि जियँ थकित रहे धरि मौनु॥160॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का वन जाना सुनकर भरतजी को पिता का मरण भूल गया और हृदय में इस सारे अनर्थ का कारण अपने को ही जानकर वे मौन होकर स्तम्भित रह गए (अर्थात उनकी बोली बंद हो गई और वे सन्न रह गए)॥160॥

* बिकल बिलोकि सुतहि समुझावति। मनहुँ जरे पर लोनु लगावति॥
तात राउ नहिं सोचै जोगू। बिढ़इ सुकृत जसु कीन्हेउ भोगू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुत्र को व्याकुल देखकर कैकेयी समझाने लगी। मानो जले पर नमक लगा रही हो। (वह बोली-) हे तात! राजा सोच करने योग्य नहीं हैं। उन्होंने पुण्य और यश कमाकर उसका पर्याप्त भोग किया॥1॥

* जीवत सकल जनम फल पाए। अंत अमरपति सदन सिधाए॥
अस अनुमानि सोच परिहरहू। सहित समाज राज पुर करहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जीवनकाल में ही उन्होंने जन्म लेने के सम्पूर्ण फल पा लिए और अंत में वे इन्द्रलोक को चले गए। ऐसा विचारकर सोच छोड़ दो और समाज सहित नगर का राज्य करो॥2॥

* सुनि सुठि सहमेउ राजकुमारू। पाकें छत जनु लाग अँगारू॥
धीरज धरि भरि लेहिं उसासा। पापिनि सबहि भाँति कुल नासा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजकुमार भरतजी यह सुनकर बहुत ही सहम गए। मानो पके घाव पर अँगार छू गया हो। उन्होंने धीरज धरकर बड़ी लम्बी साँस लेते हुए कहा- पापिनी! तूने सभी तरह से कुल का नाश कर दिया॥3॥

* जौं पै कुरुचि रही अति तोही। जनमत काहे न मारे मोही॥
पेड़ काटि तैं पालउ सींचा। मीन जिअन निति बारि उलीचा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हाय! यदि तेरी ऐसी ही अत्यन्त बुरी रुचि (दुष्ट इच्छा) थी, तो तूने जन्मते ही मुझे मार क्यों नहीं डाला? तूने पेड़ को काटकर पत्ते को सींचा है और मछली के जीने के लिए पानी को उलीच डाला! (अर्थात मेरा हित करने जाकर उलटा तूने मेरा अहित कर डाला)॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री भरत-शत्रुघ्न का आगमन और शोक-2


दोहा :

* हंसबंसु दसरथु जनकु राम लखन से भाइ।
जननी तूँ जननी भई बिधि सन कछु न बसाइ॥161॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे सूर्यवंश (सा वंश), दशरथजी (सरीखे) पिता और राम-लक्ष्मण से भाई मिले। पर हे जननी! मुझे जन्म देने वाली माता तू हुई! (क्या किया जाए!) विधाता से कुछ भी वश नहीं चलता॥161॥

चौपाई :

* जब मैं कुमति कुमत जियँ ठयऊ। खंड खंड होइ हृदउ न गयऊ॥
बर मागत मन भइ नहिं पीरा। गरि न जीह मुँह परेउ न कीरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अरी कुमति! जब तूने हृदय में यह बुरा विचार (निश्चय) ठाना, उसी समय तेरे हृदय के टुकड़े-टुकड़े (क्यों) न हो गए? वरदान माँगते समय तेरे मन में कुछ भी पीड़ा नहीं हुई? तेरी जीभ गल नहीं गई? तेरे मुँह में कीड़े नहीं पड़ गए?॥1॥

* भूपँ प्रतीति तोरि किमि कीन्ही। मरन काल बिधि मति हरि लीन्ही॥
बिधिहुँ न नारि हृदय गति जानी। सकल कपट अघ अवगुन खानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने तेरा विश्वास कैसे कर लिया? (जान पड़ता है,) विधाता ने मरने के समय उनकी बुद्धि हर ली थी। स्त्रियों के हृदय की गति (चाल) विधाता भी नहीं जान सके। वह सम्पूर्ण कपट, पाप और अवगुणों की खान है॥2॥

* सरल सुसील धरम रत राऊ। सो किमि जानै तीय सुभाऊ॥
अस को जीव जंतु जग माहीं। जेहि रघुनाथ प्रानप्रिय नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर राजा तो सीधे, सुशील और धर्मपरायण थे। वे भला, स्त्री स्वभाव को कैसे जानते? अरे, जगत के जीव-जन्तुओं में ऐसा कौन है, जिसे श्री रघुनाथजी प्राणों के समान प्यारे नहीं हैं॥3॥

* भे अति अहित रामु तेउ तोहीं। को तू अहसि सत्य कहु मोही॥
जो हसि सो हसि मुँह मसि लाई। आँखि ओट उठि बैठहि जाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे श्री रामजी भी तुझे अहित हो गए (वैरी लगे)! तू कौन है? मुझे सच-सच कह! तू जो है, सो है, अब मुँह में स्याही पोतकर (मुँह काला करके) उठकर मेरी आँखों की ओट में जा बैठ॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम बिरोधी हृदय तें प्रगट कीन्ह बिधि मोहि।
मो समान को पातकी बादि कहउँ कछु तोहि॥162॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विधाता ने मुझे श्री रामजी से विरोध करने वाले (तेरे) हृदय से उत्पन्न किया (अथवा विधाता ने मुझे हृदय से राम का विरोधी जाहिर कर दिया।) मेरे बराबर पापी दूसरा कौन है? मैं व्यर्थ ही तुझे कुछ कहता हूँ॥162॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि सत्रुघुन मातु कुटिलाई। जरहिं गात रिस कछु न बसाई॥
तेहि अवसर कुबरी तहँ आई। बसन बिभूषन बिबिध बनाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता की कुटिलता सुनकर शत्रुघ्नजी के सब अंग क्रोध से जल रहे हैं, पर कुछ वश नहीं चलता। उसी समय भाँति-भाँति के कपड़ों और गहनों से सजकर कुबरी (मंथरा) वहाँ आई॥1॥

* लखि रिस भरेउ लखन लघु भाई। बरत अनल घृत आहुति पाई॥
हुमगि लात तकि कूबर मारा। परि मुँह भर महि करत पुकारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसे (सजी) देखकर लक्ष्मण के छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्नजी क्रोध में भर गए। मानो जलती हुई आग को घी की आहुति मिल गई हो। उन्होंने जोर से तककर कूबड़ पर एक लात जमा दी। वह चिल्लाती हुई मुँह के बल जमीन पर गिर पड़ी॥2॥

* कूबर टूटेउ फूट कपारू। दलित दसन मुख रुधिर प्रचारू॥
आह दइअ मैं काह नसावा। करत नीक फलु अनइस पावा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसका कूबड़ टूट गया, कपाल फूट गया, दाँत टूट गए और मुँह से खून बहने लगा। (वह कराहती हुई बोली-) हाय दैव! मैंने क्या बिगाड़ा? जो भला करते बुरा फल पाया॥3॥

* सुनि रिपुहन लखि नख सिख खोटी। लगे घसीटन धरि धरि झोंटी॥
भरत दयानिधि दीन्हि छुड़ाई। कौसल्या पहिं गे दोउ भाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसकी यह बात सुनकर और उसे नख से शिखा तक दुष्ट जानकर शत्रुघ्नजी झोंटा पकड़-पकड़कर उसे घसीटने लगे। तब दयानिधि भरतजी ने उसको छुड़ा दिया और दोनों भाई (तुरंत) कौसल्याजी के पास गए॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरत-कौसल्या संवाद और दशरथजी की अन्त्येष्टि क्रिया -1

दोहा :

* मलिन बसन बिबरन बिकल कृस शरीर दुख भार।
कनक कलप बर बेलि बन मानहुँ हनी तुसार॥163॥

*भावार्थ:-*कौसल्याजी मैले वस्त्र पहने हैं, चेहरे का रंग बदला हुआ है, व्याकुल हो रही हैं, दुःख के बोझ से शरीर सूख गया है। ऐसी दिख रही हैं मानो सोने की सुंदर कल्पलता को वन में पाला मार गया हो॥163॥

चौपाई :

* भरतहि देखि मातु उठि धाई। मुरुचित अवनि परी झइँ आई॥
देखत भरतु बिकल भए भारी। परे चरन तन दसा बिसारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरत को देखते ही माता कौसल्याजी उठ दौड़ीं। पर चक्कर आ जाने से मूर्च्छित होकर पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ीं। यह देखते ही भरतजी बड़े व्याकुल हो गए और शरीर की सुध भुलाकर चरणों में गिर पड़े॥1॥

* मातु तात कहँ देहि देखाई। कहँ सिय रामु लखनु दोउ भाई॥
कैकइ कत जनमी जग माझा। जौं जनमि त भइ काहे न बाँझा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(फिर बोले-) माता! पिताजी कहाँ हैं? उन्हें दिखा दें। सीताजी तथा मेरे दोनों भाई श्री राम-लक्ष्मण कहाँ हैं? (उन्हें दिखा दें।) कैकेयी जगत में क्यों जनमी! और यदि जनमी ही तो फिर बाँझ क्यों न हुई?-॥2॥

* कुल कलंकु जेहिं जनमेउ मोही। अपजस भाजन प्रियजन द्रोही॥
को तिभुवन मोहि सरिस अभागी। गति असि तोरि मातुजेहि लागी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसने कुल के कलंक, अपयश के भाँडे और प्रियजनों के द्रोही मुझ जैसे पुत्र को उत्पन्न किया। तीनों लोकों में मेरे समान अभागा कौन है? जिसके कारण हे माता! तेरी यह दशा हुई!॥3॥

* पितु सुरपुर बन रघुबर केतू। मैं केवल सब अनरथ हेतू॥
धिग मोहि भयउँ बेनु बन आगी। दुसह दाह दुख दूषन भागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पिताजी स्वर्ग में हैं और श्री रामजी वन में हैं। केतु के समान केवल मैं ही इन सब अनर्थों का कारण हूँ। मुझे धिक्कार है! मैं बाँस के वन में आग उत्पन्न हुआ और कठिन दाह, दुःख और दोषों का भागी बना॥4॥

दोहा :

* मातु भरत के बचन मृदु सुनि पुनि उठी सँभारि।
लिए उठाइ लगाइ उर लोचन मोचति बारि॥164॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के कोमल वचन सुनकर माता कौसल्याजी फिर सँभलकर उठीं। उन्होंने भरत को उठाकर छाती से लगा लिया और नेत्रों से आँसू बहाने लगीं॥164॥

चौपाई :

* सरल सुभाय मायँ हियँ लाए। अति हित मनहुँ राम फिरि आए॥
भेंटेउ बहुरि लखन लघु भाई। सोकु सनेहु न हृदयँ समाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सरल स्वभाव वाली माता ने बड़े प्रेम से भरतजी को छाती से लगा लिया, मानो श्री रामजी ही लौटकर आ गए हों। फिर लक्ष्मणजी के छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न को हृदय से लगाया। शोक और स्नेह हृदय में समाता नहीं है॥1॥

* देखि सुभाउ कहत सबु कोई। राम मातु अस काहे न होई॥
माताँ भरतु गोद बैठारे। आँसु पोछिं मृदु बचन उचारे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कौसल्याजी का स्वभाव देखकर सब कोई कह रहे हैं- श्री राम की माता का ऐसा स्वभाव क्यों न हो। माता ने भरतजी को गोद में बैठा लिया और उनके आँसू पोंछकर कोमल वचन बोलीं-॥2॥

* अजहुँ बच्छ बलि धीरज धरहू। कुसमउ समुझि सोक परिहरहू॥
जनि मानहु हियँ हानि गलानी। काल करम गति अघटित जानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे वत्स! मैं बलैया लेती हूँ। तुम अब भी धीरज धरो। बुरा समय जानकर शोक त्याग दो। काल और कर्म की गति अमिट जानकर हृदय में हानि और ग्लानि मत मानो॥3॥

* काहुहि दोसु देहु जनि ताता। भा मोहि सब बिधि बाम बिधाता॥
जो एतेहुँ दुख मोहि जिआवा। अजहुँ को जानइ का तेहि भावा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! किसी को दोष मत दो। विधाता मेरे *िलए सब प्रकार से उलटा हो गया है, जो इतने दुःख पर भी मुझे जिला रहा है। अब भी कौन जानता है, उसे क्या भा रहा है?॥4॥

दोहा :

* पितु आयस भूषन बसन तात तजे रघुबीर।
बिसमउ हरषु न हृदयँ कछु पहिरे बलकल चीर॥165॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! पिता की आज्ञा से श्री रघुवीर ने भूषण-वस्त्र त्याग दिए और वल्कल वस्त्र पहन लिए। उनके हृदय में न कुछ विषाद था, न हर्ष!॥165॥

चौपाई :

* मुख प्रसन्न मन रंग न रोषू। सब कर सब बिधि करि परितोषू॥
चले बिपिन सुनि सिय सँग लागी। रहइ न राम चरन अनुरागी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनका मुख प्रसन्न था, मन में न आसक्ति थी, न रोष (द्वेष)। सबका सब तरह से संतोष कराकर वे वन को चले। यह सुनकर सीता भी उनके साथ लग गईं। श्रीराम के चरणों की अनुरागिणी वे किसी तरह न रहीं॥1॥

* सुनतहिं लखनु चले उठि साथा। रहहिं न जतन किए रघुनाथा॥
तब रघुपति सबही सिरु नाई। चले संग सिय अरु लघु भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुनते ही लक्ष्मण भी साथ ही उठ चले। श्री रघुनाथ ने उन्हें रोकने के बहुत यत्न किए, पर वे न रहे। तब श्री रघुनाथजी सबको सिर नवाकर सीता और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण को साथ लेकर चले गए॥2॥

* रामु लखनु सिय बनहि सिधाए। गइउँ न संग न प्रान पठाए॥
यहु सबु भा इन्ह आँखिन्ह आगें। तउ न तजा तनु जीव अभागें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और सीता वन को चले गए। मैं न तो साथ ही गई और न मैंने अपने प्राण ही उनके साथ भेजे। यह सब इन्हीं आँखों के सामने हुआ, तो भी अभागे जीव ने शरीर नहीं छोड़ा॥3॥

* मोहि न लाज निज नेहु निहारी। राम सरिस सुत मैं महतारी॥
जिऐ मरै भल भूपति जाना। मोर हृदय सत कुलिस समाना॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरत-कौसल्या संवाद और दशरथजी की अन्त्येष्टि क्रिया -2

*भावार्थ:-*अपने स्नेह की ओर देखकर मुझे लाज नहीं आती; राम सरीखे पुत्र की मैं माता! जीना और मरना तो राजा ने खूब जाना। मेरा हृदय तो सैकड़ों वज्रों के समान कठोर है॥4॥

दोहा :

* कौसल्या के बचन सुनि भरत सहित रनिवासु। 
ब्याकुल बिलपत राजगृह मानहुँ सोक नेवासु ॥166॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कौसल्याजी के वचनों को सुनकर भरत सहित सारा रनिवास व्याकुल होकर विलाप करने लगा। राजमहल मानो शोक का निवास बन गया॥166॥

चौपाई :

* बिलपहिं बिकल भरत दोउ भाई। कौसल्याँ लिए हृदयँ लगाई॥
भाँति अनेक भरतु समुझाए। कहि बिबेकमय बचन सुनाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरत, शत्रुघ्न दोनों भाई विकल होकर विलाप करने लगे। तब कौसल्याजी ने उनको हृदय से लगा लिया। अनेकों प्रकार से भरतजी को समझाया और बहुत सी विवेकभरी बातें उन्हें कहकर सुनाईं॥1॥

* भरतहुँ मातु सकल समुझाईं। कहि पुरान श्रुति कथा सुहाईं॥
छल बिहीन सुचि सरल सुबानी। बोले भरत जोरि जुग पानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने भी सब माताओं को पुराण और वेदों की सुंदर कथाएँ कहकर समझाया। दोनों हाथ जोड़कर भरतजी छलरहित, पवित्र और सीधी सुंदर वाणी बोले-॥2॥

* जे अघ मातु पिता सुत मारें। गाइ गोठ महिसुर पुर जारें॥
जे अघ तिय बालक बध कीन्हें। मीत महीपति माहुर दीन्हें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो पाप माता-पिता और पुत्र के मारने से होते हैं और जो गोशाला और ब्राह्मणों के नगर जलाने से होते हैं, जो पाप स्त्री और बालक की हत्या करने से होते हैं और जो मित्र और राजा को जहर देने से होते हैं-॥3॥

* जे पातक उपपातक अहहीं। करम बचन मन भव कबि कहहीं॥
ते पातक मोहि होहुँ बिधाता। जौं यहु होइ मोर मत माता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कर्म, वचन और मन से होने वाले जितने पातक एवं उपपातक (बड़े-छोटे पाप) हैं, जिनको कवि लोग कहते हैं, हे विधाता! यदि इस काम में मेरा मत हो, तो हे माता! वे सब पाप मुझे लगें॥4॥

दोहा :

* जे परिहरि हरि हर चरन भजहिं भूतगन घोर।
तेहि कइ गति मोहि देउ बिधि जौं जननी मत मोर॥167॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोग श्री हरि और श्री शंकरजी के चरणों को छोड़कर भयानक भूत-प्रेतों को भजते हैं, हे माता! यदि इसमें मेरा मत हो तो विधाता मुझे उनकी गति दे॥167॥

चौपाई :

* बेचहिं बेदु धरमु दुहि लेहीं। पिसुन पराय पाप कहि देहीं॥
कपटी कुटिल कलहप्रिय क्रोधी। बेद बिदूषक बिस्व बिरोधी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोग वेदों को बेचते हैं, धर्म को दुह लेते हैं, चुगलखोर हैं, दूसरों के पापों को कह देते हैं, जो कपटी, कुटिल, कलहप्रिय और क्रोधी हैं तथा जो वेदों की निंदा करने वाले और विश्वभर के विरोधी हैं,॥1॥

* लोभी लंपट लोलुपचारा। जे ताकहिं परधनु परदारा॥
पावौं मैं तिन्ह कै गति घोरा। जौं जननी यहु संमत मोरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोभी, लम्पट और लालचियों का आचरण करने वाले हैं, जो पराए धन और पराई स्त्री की ताक में रहते हैं, हे जननी! यदि इस काम में मेरी सम्मति हो तो मैं उनकी भयानक गति को पाऊँ॥2॥

* जे नहिं साधुसंग अनुरागे। परमारथ पथ बिमुख अभागे॥
जे न भजहिं हरि नर तनु पाई। जिन्हहि न हरि हर सुजसु सोहाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनका सत्संग में प्रेम नहीं है, जो अभागे परमार्थ के मार्ग से विमुख हैं, जो मनुष्य शरीर पाकर श्री हरि का भजन नहीं करते, जिनको हरि-हर (भगवान विष्णु और शंकरजी) का सुयश नहीं सुहाता,॥3॥

* तजि श्रुतिपंथु बाम पथ चलहीं। बंचक बिरचि बेष जगु छलहीं॥
तिन्ह कै गति मोहि संकर देऊ। जननी जौं यहु जानौं भेऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो वेद मार्ग को छोड़कर वाम (वेद प्रतिकूल) मार्ग पर चलते हैं, जो ठग हैं और वेष बनाकर जगत को छलते हैं, हे माता! यदि मैं इस भेद को जानता भी होऊँ तो शंकरजी मुझे उन लोगों की गति दें॥4॥

दोहा :

* मातु भरत के बचन सुनि साँचे सरल सुभायँ।
कहति राम प्रिय तात तुम्ह सदा बचन मन कायँ॥168॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता कौसल्याजी भरतजी के स्वाभाविक ही सच्चे और सरल वचनों को सुनकर कहने लगीं- हे तात! तुम तो मन, वचन और शरीर से सदा ही श्री रामचन्द्र के प्यारे हो॥168॥

चौपाई :

* राम प्रानहु तें प्रान तुम्हारे। तुम्ह रघुपतिहि प्रानहु तें प्यारे॥
बिधु बिष चवै स्रवै हिमु आगी। होइ बारिचर बारि बिरागी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री राम तुम्हारे प्राणों से भी बढ़कर प्राण (प्रिय) हैं और तुम भी श्री रघुनाथ को प्राणों से भी अधिक प्यारे हो। चन्द्रमा चाहे विष चुआने लगे और पाला आग बरसाने लगे, जलचर जीव जल से विरक्त हो जाए,॥1॥

* भएँ ग्यानु बरु मिटै न मोहू। तुम्ह रामहि प्रतिकूल न होहू॥
मत तुम्हार यहु जो जग कहहीं। सो सपनेहुँ सुख सुगति न लहहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और ज्ञान हो जाने पर भी चाहे मोह न मिटे, पर तुम श्री रामचन्द्र के प्रतिकूल कभी नहीं हो सकते। इसमें तुम्हारी सम्मति है, जगत में जो कोई ऐसा कहते हैं, वे स्वप्न में भी सुख और शुभ गति नहीं पावेंगे॥2॥

* अस कहि मातु भरतु हिएँ लाए। थन पय स्रवहिं नयन जल छाए॥
करत बिलाप बहुत एहि भाँती। बैठेहिं बीति गई सब राती॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर माता कौसल्या ने भरतजी को हृदय से लगा लिया। उनके स्तनों से दूध बहने लगा और नेत्रों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल छा गया। इस प्रकार बहुत विलाप करते हुए सारी रात बैठे ही बैठे बीत गई॥3॥

* बामदेउ बसिष्ठ तब आए। सचिव महाजन सकल बोलाए॥
मुनि बहु भाँति भरत उपदेसे। कहि परमारथ बचन सुदेसे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब वामदेवजी और वशिष्ठजी आए। उन्होंने सब मंत्रियों तथा महाजनों को बुलाया। फिर मुनि वशिष्ठजी ने परमार्थ के सुंदर समयानुकूल वचन कहकर बहुत प्रकार से भरतजी को उपदेश दिया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

वशिष्ठ-भरत संवाद, श्री रामजी को लाने के लिए चित्रकूट जाने की तैयारी -1

दोहा :

* तात हृदयँ धीरजु धरहु करहु जो अवसर आजु।
उठे भरत गुर बचन सुनि करन कहेउ सबु साजु॥169॥

*भावार्थ:-*(वशिष्ठजी ने कहा-) हे तात! हृदय में धीरज धरो और आज जिस कार्य के करने का अवसर है, उसे करो। गुरुजी के वचन सुनकर भरतजी उठे और उन्होंने सब तैयारी करने के लिए कहा॥169॥

चौपाई :

* नृपतनु बेद बिदित अन्हवावा। परम बिचित्र बिमानु बनावा॥
गाहि पदभरत मातु सब राखी। रहीं रानि दरसन अभिलाषी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वेदों में बताई हुई विधि से राजा की देह को स्नान कराया गया और परम विचित्र विमान बनाया गया। भरतजी ने सब माताओं को चरण पकड़कर रखा (अर्थात प्रार्थना करके उनको सती होने से रोक लिया)। वे रानियाँ भी (श्री राम के) दर्शन की अभिलाषा से रह गईं॥1॥

* चंदन अगर भार बहु आए। अमित अनेक सुगंध सुहाए॥
सरजु तीर रचि चिता बनाई। जनु सुरपुर सोपान सुहाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चंदन और अगर के तथा और भी अनेकों प्रकार के अपार (कपूर, गुग्गुल, केसर आदि) सुगंध द्रव्यों के बहुत से बोझ आए। सरयूजी के तट पर सुंदर चिता रचकर बनाई गई, (जो ऐसी मालूम होती थी) मानो स्वर्ग की सुंदर सीढ़ी हो॥2॥

* एहि बिधि दाह क्रिया सब कीन्ही। बिधिवत न्हाइ तिलांजुलि दीन्ही॥
सोधि सुमृति सब बेद पुराना। कीन्ह भरत दसगात बिधाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार सब दाह क्रिया की गई और सबने विधिपूर्वक स्नान करके तिलांजलि दी। फिर वेद, स्मृति और पुराण सबका मत निश्चय करके उसके अनुसार भरतजी ने पिता का दशगात्र विधान (दस दिनों के कृत्य) किया॥3॥

* जहँ जस मुनिबर आयसु दीन्हा। तहँ तस सहस भाँति सबु कीन्हा॥
भए बिसुद्ध दिए सब दाना। धेनु बाजि गज बाहन नाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि श्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी ने जहाँ जैसी आज्ञा दी, वहाँ भरतजी ने सब वैसा ही हजारों प्रकार से किया। शुद्ध हो जाने पर (विधिपूर्वक) सब दान दिए। गायें तथा घोड़े, हाथी आदि अनेक प्रकार की सवारियाँ,॥4॥

दोहा :

* सिंघासन भूषन बसन अन्न धरनि धन धाम।
दिए भरत लहि भूमिसुर भे परिपूरन काम॥170॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सिंहासन, गहने, कपड़े, अन्न, पृथ्वी, धन और मकान भरतजी ने दिए, भूदेव ब्राह्मण दान पाकर परिपूर्णकाम हो गए (अर्थात उनकी सारी मनोकामनाएँ अच्छी तरह से पूरी हो गईं)॥170॥

चौपाई :

* पितु हित भरत कीन्हि जसि करनी। सो मुख लाख जाइ नहिं बरनी॥
सुदिनु सोधि मुनिबर तब आए। सचिव महाजन सकल बोलाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पिताजी के लिए भरतजी ने जैसी करनी की वह लाखों मुखों से भी वर्णन नहीं की जा सकती। तब शुभ दिन शोधकर श्रेष्ठ मुनि वशिष्ठजी आए और उन्होंने मंत्रियों तथा सब महाजनों को बुलवाया॥1॥

* बैठे राजसभाँ सब जाई। पठए बोलि भरत दोउ भाई॥
भरतु बसिष्ठ निकट बैठारे। नीति धरममय बचन उचारे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग राजसभा में जाकर बैठ गए। तब मुनि ने भरतजी तथा शत्रुघ्नजी दोनों भाइयों को बुलवा भेजा। भरतजी को वशिष्ठजी ने अपने पास बैठा लिया और नीति तथा धर्म से भरे हुए वचन कहे॥2॥

* प्रथम कथा सब मुनिबर बरनी। कैकइ कुटिल कीन्हि जसि करनी॥
भूप धरमुब्रतु सत्य सराहा। जेहिं तनु परिहरि प्रेमु निबाहा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पहले तो कैकेयी ने जैसी कुटिल करनी की थी, श्रेष्ठ मुनि ने वह सारी कथा कही। फिर राजा के धर्मव्रत और सत्य की सराहना की, जिन्होंने शरीर त्याग कर प्रेम को निबाहा॥3॥

* कहत राम गुन सील सुभाऊ। सजल नयन पुलकेउ मुनिराऊ॥
बहुरि लखन सिय प्रीति बखानी। सोक सनेह मगन मुनि ग्यानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के गुण, शील और स्वभाव का वर्णन करते-करते तो मुनिराज के नेत्रों में जल भर आया और वे शरीर से पुलकित हो गए। फिर लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी के प्रेम की बड़ाई करते हुए ज्ञानी मुनि शोक और स्नेह में मग्न हो गए॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुनहु भरत भावी प्रबल बिलखि कहेउ मुनिनाथ।
हानि लाभु जीवनु मरनु जसु अपजसु बिधि हाथ॥171॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनिनाथ ने बिलखकर (दुःखी होकर) कहा- हे भरत! सुनो, भावी (होनहार) बड़ी बलवान है। हानि-लाभ, जीवन-मरण और यश-अपयश, ये सब विधाता के हाथ हैं॥171॥

चौपाई :

* अस बिचारि केहि देइअ दोसू। ब्यरथ काहि पर कीजिअ रोसू॥
तात बिचारु करहु मन माहीं। सोच जोगु दसरथु नृपु नाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा विचार कर किसे दोष दिया जाए? और व्यर्थ किस पर क्रोध किया जाए? हे तात! मन में विचार करो। राजा दशरथ सोच करने के योग्य नहीं हैं॥1॥

* सोचिअ बिप्र जो बेद बिहीना। तजि निज धरमु बिषय लयलीना॥
सोचिअ नृपति जो नीति न जाना। जेहि न प्रजा प्रिय प्रान समाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सोच उस ब्राह्मण का करना चाहिए, जो वेद नहीं जानता और जो अपना धर्म छोड़कर विषय भोग में ही लीन रहता है। उस राजा का सोच करना चाहिए, जो नीति नहीं जानता और जिसको प्रजा प्राणों के समान प्यारी नहीं है॥2॥

* सोचिअ बयसु कृपन धनवानू। जो न अतिथि सिव भगति सुजानू॥
सोचिअ सूद्रु बिप्र अवमानी। मुखर मानप्रिय ग्यान गुमानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस वैश्य का सोच करना चाहिए, जो धनवान होकर भी कंजूस है और जो अतिथि सत्कार तथा शिवजी की भक्ति करने में कुशल नहीं है। उस शूद्र का सोच करना चाहिए, जो ब्राह्मणों का अपमान करने वाला, बहुत बोलने वाला, मान-बड़ाई चाहने वाला और ज्ञान का घमंड रखने वाला है॥3॥

* सोचिअ पुनि पति बंचक नारी। कुटिल कलहप्रिय इच्छाचारी॥
सोचिअ बटु निज ब्रतु परिहरई। जो नहिं गुर आयसु अनुसरई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुनः उस स्त्री का सोच करना चाहिए जो पति को छलने वाली, कुटिल, कलहप्रिय और स्वेच्छा चारिणी है। उस ब्रह्मचारी का सोच करना चाहिए, जो अपने ब्रह्मचर्य व्रत को छोड़ देता है और गुरु की आज्ञा के अनुसार नहीं चलता॥4॥

दोहा :

* सोचिअ गृही जो मोह बस करइ करम पथ त्याग।
सोचिअ जती प्रपंच रत बिगत बिबेक बिराग॥172॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस गृहस्थ का सोच करना चाहिए, जो मोहवश कर्म मार्ग का त्याग कर देता है, उस संन्यासी का सोच करना चाहिए, जो दुनिया के प्रपंच में फँसा हुआ और ज्ञान-वैराग्य से हीन है॥172॥

चौपाई :

* बैखानस सोइ सोचै जोगू। तपु बिहाइ जेहि भावइ भोगू॥
सोचिअ पिसुन अकारन क्रोधी। जननि जनक गुर बंधु बिरोधी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वानप्रस्थ वही सोच करने योग्य है, जिसको तपस्या छोड़कर भोग अच्छे लगते हैं। सोच उसका करना चाहिए जो चुगलखोर है, बिना ही कारण क्रोध करने वाला है तथा माता, पिता, गुरु एवं भाई-बंधुओं के साथ विरोध रखने वाला है॥1॥

* सब बिधि सोचिअ पर अपकारी। निज तनु पोषक निरदय भारी॥
सोचनीय सबहीं बिधि सोई। जो न छाड़ि छलु हरि जन होई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब प्रकार से उसका सोच करना चाहिए, जो दूसरों का अनिष्ट करता है, अपने ही शरीर का पोषण करता है और बड़ा भारी निर्दयी है और वह तो सभी प्रकार से सोच करने योग्य है, जो छल छोड़कर हरि का भक्त नहीं होता॥2॥

* सोचनीय नहिं कोसलराऊ। भुवन चारिदस प्रगट प्रभाऊ॥
भयउ न अहइ न अब होनिहारा। भूप भरत जस पिता तुम्हारा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोसलराज दशरथजी सोच करने योग्य नहीं हैं, जिनका प्रभाव चौदहों लोकों में प्रकट है। हे भरत! तुम्हारे पिता जैसा राजा तो न हुआ, न है और न अब होने का ही है॥3॥

* बिधि हरि हरु सुरपति दिसिनाथा। बरनहिं सब दसरथ गुन गाथा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हब्रह्मा, विष्णु, शिव, इन्द्र और दिक्पाल सभी दशरथजी के गुणों की कथाएँ कहा करते हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

वशिष्ठ-भरत संवाद, श्री रामजी को लाने के लिए चित्रकूट जाने की तैयारी -2

दोहा :

* कहहु तात केहि भाँति कोउ करिहि बड़ाई तासु।
राम लखन तुम्ह सत्रुहन सरिस सुअन सुचि जासु॥173॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! कहो, उनकी बड़ाई कोई किस प्रकार करेगा, जिनके श्री राम, लक्ष्मण, तुम और शत्रुघ्न-सरीखे पवित्र पुत्र हैं?॥173॥

चौपाई :

* सब प्रकार भूपति बड़भागी। बादि बिषादु करिअ तेहि लागी॥
यह सुनि समुझि सोचु परिहरहू। सिर धरि राज रजायसु करहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा सब प्रकार से बड़भागी थे। उनके लिए विषाद करना व्यर्थ है। यह सुन और समझकर सोच त्याग दो और राजा की आज्ञा सिर चढ़ाकर तदनुसार करो॥1॥

* रायँ राजपदु तुम्ह कहुँ दीन्हा। पिता बचनु फुर चाहिअ कीन्हा॥
तजे रामु जेहिं बचनहि लागी। तनु परिहरेउ राम बिरहागी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने राज पद तुमको दिया है। पिता का वचन तुम्हें सत्य करना चाहिए, जिन्होंने वचन के लिए ही श्री रामचन्द्रजी को त्याग दिया और रामविरह की अग्नि में अपने शरीर की आहुति दे दी॥2॥

* नृपहि बचन प्रिय नहिं प्रिय प्राना। करहु तात पितु बचन प्रवाना॥
करहु सीस धरि भूप रजाई। हइ तुम्ह कहँ सब भाँति भलाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा को वचन प्रिय थे, प्राण प्रिय नहीं थे, इसलिए हे तात! पिता के वचनों को प्रमाण (सत्य) करो! राजा की आज्ञा सिर चढ़ाकर पालन करो, इसमें तुम्हारी सब तरह भलाई है॥3॥

* परसुराम पितु अग्या राखी। मारी मातु लोक सब साखी॥
तनय जजातिहि जौबनु दयऊ। पितु अग्याँ अघ अजसु न भयऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परशुरामजी ने पिता की आज्ञा रखी और माता को मार डाला, सब लोक इस बात के साक्षी हैं। राजा ययाति के पुत्र ने पिता को अपनी जवानी दे दी। पिता की आज्ञा पालन करने से उन्हें पाप और अपयश नहीं हुआ॥4॥

दोहा :

* अनुचित उचित बिचारु तजि ते पालहिं पितु बैन।
ते भाजन सुख सुजस के बसहिं अमरपति ऐन॥174॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो अनुचित और उचित का विचार छोड़कर पिता के वचनों का पालन करते हैं, वे (यहाँ) सुख और सुयश के पात्र होकर अंत में इन्द्रपुरी (स्वर्ग) में निवास करते हैं॥174॥

चौपाई :

* अवसि नरेस बचन फुर करहू। पालहु प्रजा सोकु परिहरहू॥
सुरपुर नृपु पाइहि परितोषू। तुम्ह कहुँ सुकृतु सुजसु नहिं दोषू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा का वचन अवश्य सत्य करो। शोक त्याग दो और प्रजा का पालन करो। ऐसा करने से स्वर्ग में राजा संतोष पावेंगे और तुम को पुण्य और सुंदर यश मिलेगा, दोष नहीं लगेगा॥1॥

* बेद बिदित संमत सबही का। जेहि पितु देइ सो पावइ टीका॥
करहु राजु परिहरहु गलानी। मानहु मोर बचन हित जानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह वेद में प्रसिद्ध है और (स्मृति-पुराणादि) सभी शास्त्रों के द्वारा सम्मत है कि पिता जिसको दे वही राजतिलक पाता है, इसलिए तुम राज्य करो, ग्लानि का त्याग कर दो। मेरे वचन को हित समझकर मानो॥2॥

* सुनि सुखु लहब राम बैदेहीं। अनुचित कहब न पंडित केहीं॥
कौसल्यादि सकल महतारीं। तेउ प्रजा सुख होहिं सुखारीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस बात को सुनकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी और जानकीजी सुख पावेंगे और कोई पंडित इसे अनुचित नहीं कहेगा। कौसल्याजी आदि तुम्हारी सब माताएँ भी प्रजा के सुख से सुखी होंगी॥

* परम तुम्हार राम कर जानिहि। सो सब बिधि तुम्ह सन भल मानिहि॥
सौंपेहु राजु राम के आएँ। सेवा करेहु सनेह सुहाएँ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो तुम्हारे और श्री रामचन्द्रजी के श्रेष्ठ संबंध को जान लेगा, वह सभी प्रकार से तुमसे भला मानेगा। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के लौट आने पर राज्य उन्हें सौंप देना और सुंदर स्नेह से उनकी सेवा करना॥4॥

दोहा :

* कीजिअ गुर आयसु अवसि कहहिं सचिव कर जोरि।
रघुपति आएँ उचित जस तस तब करब बहोरि॥175॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंत्री हाथ जोड़कर कह रहे हैं- गुरुजी की आज्ञा का अवश्य ही पालन कीजिए। श्री रघुनाथजी के लौट आने पर जैसा उचित हो, तब फिर वैसा ही कीजिएगा॥175॥

चौपाई : 

* कौसल्या धरि धीरजु कहई। पूत पथ्य गुर आयसु अहई॥
सो आदरिअ करिअ हित मानी। तजिअ बिषादु काल गति जानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कौसल्याजी भी धीरज धरकर कह रही हैं- हे पुत्र! गुरुजी की आज्ञा पथ्य रूप है। उसका आदर करना चाहिए और हित मानकर उसका पालन करना चाहिए। काल की गति को जानकर विषाद का त्याग कर देना चाहिए॥1॥

* बन रघुपति सुरपति नरनाहू। तुम्ह एहि भाँति तात कदराहू॥
परिजन प्रजा सचिव सब अंबा। तुम्हहीं सुत सब कहँ अवलंबा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी वन में हैं, महाराज स्वर्ग का राज्य करने चले गए और हे तात! तुम इस प्रकार कातर हो रहे हो। हे पुत्र! कुटुम्ब, प्रजा, मंत्री और सब माताओं के, सबके एक तुम ही सहारे हो॥2॥

* लखि बिधि बाम कालु कठिनाई। धीरजु धरहु मातु बलि जाई॥
सिर धरि गुर आयसु अनुसरहू। प्रजा पालि परिजन दुखु हरहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विधाता को प्रतिकूल और काल को कठोर देखकर धीरज धरो, माता तुम्हारी बलिहारी जाती है। गुरु की आज्ञा को सिर चढ़ाकर उसी के अनुसार कार्य करो और प्रजा का पालन कर कुटुम्बियों का दुःख हरो॥3॥

* गुरु के बचन सचिव अभिनंदनु। सुने भरत हिय हित जनु चंदनु॥
सुनी बहोरि मातु मृदु बानी। सील सनेह सरल रस सानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने गुरु के वचनों और मंत्रियों के अभिनंदन (अनुमोदन) को सुना, जो उनके हृदय के लिए मानो चंदन के समान (शीतल) थे। फिर उन्होंने शील, स्नेह और सरलता के रस में सनी हुई माता कौसल्या की कोमल वाणी सुनी॥4॥

छंद :

** सानी सरल रस मातु बानी सुनि भरतु ब्याकुल भए।
लोचन सरोरुह स्रवत सींचत बिरह उर अंकुर नए॥
सो दसा देखत समय तेहि बिसरी सबहि सुधि देह की।
तुलसी सराहत सकल सादर सीवँ सहज सनेह की॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*सरलता के रस में सनी हुई माता की वाणी सुनकर भरतजी व्याकुल हो गए। उनके नेत्र कमल जल (आँसू) बहाकर हृदय के विरह रूपी नवीन अंकुर को सींचने लगे। (नेत्रों के आँसुओं ने उनके वियोग-दुःख को बहुत ही बढ़ाकर उन्हें अत्यन्त व्याकुल कर दिया।) उनकी वह दशा देखकर उस समय सबको अपने शरीर की सुध भूल गई। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- स्वाभाविक प्रेम की सीमा श्री भरतजी की सब लोग आदरपूर्वक सराहना करने लगे।

सोरठा :

* भरतु कमल कर जोरि धीर धुरंधर धीर धरि।
बचन अमिअँ जनु बोरि देत उचित उत्तर सबहि॥176॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धैर्य की धुरी को धारण करने वाले भरतजी धीरज धरकर, कमल के समान हाथों को जोड़कर, वचनों को मानो अमृत में डुबाकर सबको उचित उत्तर देने लगे-॥176॥

*मासपारायण, अठारहवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## calvitf

वशिष्ठ-भरत संवाद, श्री रामजी को लाने के लिए चित्रकूट जाने की तैयारी -3

चौपाई :

* मोहि उपदेसु दीन्ह गुरु नीका। प्रजा सचिव संमत सबही का॥
मातु उचित धरि आयसु दीन्हा। अवसि सीस धरि चाहउँ कीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरुजी ने मुझे सुंदर उपदेश दिया। (फिर) प्रजा, मंत्री आदि सभी को यही सम्मत है। माता ने भी उचित समझकर ही आज्ञा दी है और मैं भी अवश्य उसको सिर चढ़ाकर वैसा ही करना चाहता हूँ॥1॥

* गुर पितु मातु स्वामि हित बानी। सुनि मन मुदित करिअ भलि जानी॥
उचित कि अनुचित किएँ बिचारू। धरमु जाइ सिर पातक भारू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(क्योंकि) गुरु, पिता, माता, स्वामी और सुहृद् (मित्र) की वाणी सुनकर प्रसन्न मन से उसे अच्छी समझकर करना (मानना) चाहिए। उचित-अनुचित का विचार करने से धर्म जाता है और सिर पर पाप का भार चढ़ता है॥2॥

* तुम्ह तौ देहु सरल सिख सोई। जो आचरत मोर भल होई॥
जद्यपि यह समुझत हउँ नीकें। तदपि होत परितोष न जी कें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप तो मुझे वही सरल शिक्षा दे रहे हैं, जिसके आचरण करने में मेरा भला हो। यद्यपि मैं इस बात को भलीभाँति समझता हूँ, तथापि मेरे हृदय को संतोष नहीं होता॥3॥

* अब तुम्ह बिनय मोरि सुनि लेहू। मोहि अनुहरत सिखावनु देहू॥
ऊतरु देउँ छमब अपराधू। दुखित दोष गुन गनहिं न साधू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब आप लोग मेरी विनती सुन लीजिए और मेरी योग्यता के अनुसार मुझे शिक्षा दीजिए। मैं उत्तर दे रहा हूँ, यह अपराध क्षमा कीजिए। साधु पुरुष दुःखी मनुष्य के दोष-गुणों को नहीं गिनते।

दोहा : 

* पितु सुरपुर सिय रामु बन करन कहहु मोहि राजु।
एहि तें जानहु मोर हित कै आपन बड़ काजु॥177॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पिताजी स्वर्ग में हैं, श्री सीतारामजी वन में हैं और मुझे आप राज्य करने के लिए कह रहे हैं। इसमें आप मेरा कल्याण समझते हैं या अपना कोई बड़ा काम (होने की आशा रखते हैं)?॥177॥

चौपाई : 

* हित हमार सियपति सेवकाईं। सो हरि लीन्ह मातु कुटिलाईं॥
मैं अनुमानि दीख मन माहीं। आन उपायँ मोर हित नाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा कल्याण तो सीतापति श्री रामजी की चाकरी में है, सो उसे माता की कुटिलता ने छीन लिया। मैंने अपने मन में अनुमान करके देख लिया है कि दूसरे किसी उपाय से मेरा कल्याण नहीं है॥1॥

* सोक समाजु राजु केहि लेखें। लखन राम सिय बिनु पद देखें॥
बादि बसन बिनु भूषन भारू। बादि बिरति बिनु ब्रह्मबिचारू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह शोक का समुदाय राज्य लक्ष्मण, श्री रामचंद्रजी और सीताजी के चरणों को देखे बिना किस गिनती में है (इसका क्या मूल्य है)? जैसे कपड़ों के बिना गहनों का बोझ व्यर्थ है। वैराग्य के बिना ब्रह्मविचार व्यर्थ है॥2॥

* सरुज सरीर बादि बहु भोगा। बिनु हरिभगति जायँ जप जोगा॥
जायँ जीव बिनु देह सुहाई। बादि मोर सबु बिनु रघुराई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रोगी शरीर के लिए नाना प्रकार के भोग व्यर्थ हैं। श्री हरि की भक्ति के बिना जप और योग व्यर्थ हैं। जीव के बिना सुंदर देह व्यर्थ है, वैसे ही श्री रघुनाथजी के बिना मेरा सब कुछ व्यर्थ है॥3॥

* जाउँ राम पहिं आयसु देहू। एकाहिं आँक मोर हित एहू॥
मोहि नृप करि भल आपन चहहू। सोउ सनेह जड़ता बस कहहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे आज्ञा दीजिए, मैं श्री रामजी के पास जाऊँ! एक ही आँक (निश्चयपूर्वक) मेरा हित इसी में है। और मुझे राजा बनाकर आप अपना भला चाहते हैं, यह भी आप स्नेह की जड़ता (मोह) के वश होकर ही कह रहे हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* कैकेई सुअ कुटिलमति राम बिमुख गतलाज।
तुम्ह चाहत सुखु मोहबस मोहि से अधम कें राज॥178॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी के पुत्र, कुटिलबुद्धि, रामविमुख और निर्लज्ज मुझ से अधम के राज्य से आप मोह के वश होकर ही सुख चाहते हैं॥178॥

चौपाई : 

* कहउँ साँचु सब सुनि पतिआहू। चाहिअ धरमसील नरनाहू॥
मोहि राजु हठि देइहहु जबहीं। रसा रसातल जाइहि तबहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं सत्य कहता हूँ, आप सब सुनकर विश्वास करें, धर्मशील को ही राजा होना चाहिए। आप मुझे हठ करके ज्यों ही राज्य देंगे, त्यों ही पृथ्वी पाताल में धँस जाएगी॥1॥

* मोहि समान को पाप निवासू। जेहि लगि सीय राम बनबासू॥
रायँ राम कहुँ काननु दीन्हा। बिछुरत गमनु अमरपुर कीन्हा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरे समान पापों का घर कौन होगा, जिसके कारण सीताजी और श्री रामजी का वनवास हुआ? राजा ने श्री रामजी को वन दिया और उनके बिछुड़ते ही स्वयं स्वर्ग को गमन किया॥2॥

* मैं सठु सब अनरथ कर हेतू। बैठ बात सब सुनउँ सचेतू॥
बिन रघुबीर बिलोकि अबासू। रहे प्रान सहि जग उपहासू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और मैं दुष्ट, जो अनर्थों का कारण हूँ, होश-हवास में बैठा सब बातें सुन रहा हूँ। श्री रघुनाथजी से रहित घर को देखकर और जगत्* का उपहास सहकर भी ये प्राण बने हुए हैं॥3॥

* राम पुनीत बिषय रस रूखे। लोलुप भूमि भोग के भूखे॥
कहँ लगि कहौं हृदय कठिनाई। निदरि कुलिसु जेहिं लही बड़ाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(इसका यही कारण है कि ये प्राण) श्री राम रूपी पवित्र विषय रस में आसक्त नहीं हैं। ये लालची भूमि और भोगों के ही भूखे हैं। मैं अपने हृदय की कठोरता कहाँ तक कहूँ? जिसने वज्र का भी तिरस्कार करके बड़ाई पाई है॥4॥

दोहा : 

* कारन तें कारजु कठिन होइ दोसु नहिं मोर।
कुलिस अस्थि तें उपल तें लोह कराल कठोर॥179॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कारण से कार्य कठिन होता ही है, इसमें मेरा दोष नहीं। हड्डी से वज्र और पत्थर से लोहा भयानक और कठोर होता है॥179॥

चौपाई :  

* कैकेई भव तनु अनुरागे। पावँर प्रान अघाइ अभागे॥
जौं प्रिय बिरहँ प्रान प्रिय लागे। देखब सुनब बहुत अब आगे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी से उत्पन्न देह में प्रेम करने वाले ये पामर प्राण भरपेट (पूरी तरह से) अभागे हैं। जब प्रिय के वियोग में भी मुझे प्राण प्रिय लग रहे हैं, तब अभी आगे मैं और भी बहुत कुछ देखूँ-सुनूँगा॥1॥

* लखन राम सिय कहुँ बनु दीन्हा। पठइ अमरपुर पति हित कीन्हा॥
लीन्ह बिधवपन अपजसु आपू। दीन्हेउ प्रजहि सोकु संतापू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मण, श्री रामजी और सीताजी को तो वन दिया, स्वर्ग भेजकर पति का कल्याण किया, स्वयं विधवापन और अपयश लिया, प्रजा को शोक और संताप दिया,॥2॥

* मोहि दीन्ह सुखु सुजसु सुराजू। कीन्ह कैकईं सब कर काजू॥
ऐहि तें मोर काह अब नीका। तेहि पर देन कहहु तुम्ह टीका॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और मुझे सुख, सुंदर यश और उत्तम राज्य दिया! कैकेयी ने सभी का काम बना दिया! इससे अच्छा अब मेरे लिए और क्या होगा? उस पर भी आप लोग मुझे राजतिलक देने को कहते हैं!॥3॥

* कैकइ जठर जनमि जग माहीं। यह मोहि कहँ कछु अनुचित नाहीं॥
मोरि बात सब बिधिहिं बनाई। प्रजा पाँच कत करहु सहाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकयी के पेट से जगत्* में जन्म लेकर यह मेरे लिए कुछ भी अनुचित नहीं है। मेरी सब बात तो विधाता ने ही बना दी है। (फिर) उसमें प्रजा और पंच (आप लोग) क्यों सहायता कर रहे हैं?॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

वशिष्ठ-भरत संवाद, श्री रामजी को लाने के लिए चित्रकूट जाने की तैयारी -4

दोहा :

* ग्रह ग्रहीत पुनि बात बस तेहि पुनि बीछी मार।
तेहि पिआइअ बारुनी कहहु काह उपचार॥180॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसे कुग्रह लगे हों (अथवा जो पिशाचग्रस्त हो), फिर जो वायुरोग से पीड़ित हो और उसी को फिर बिच्छू डंक मार दे, उसको यदि मदिरा पिलाई जाए, तो कहिए यह कैसा इलाज है!॥180॥

चौपाई :

* कैकइ सुअन जोगु जग जोई। चतुर बिरंचि दीन्ह मोहि सोई॥
दसरथ तनय राम लघु भाई। दीन्हि मोहि बिधि बादि बड़ाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कैकेयी के लड़के के लिए संसार में जो कुछ योग्य था, चतुर विधाता ने मुझे वही दिया। पर 'दशरथजी का पुत्र' और 'राम का छोटा भाई' होने की बड़ाई मुझे विधाता ने व्यर्थ ही दी॥1॥

* तुम्ह सब कहहु कढ़ावन टीका। राय रजायसु सब कहँ नीका॥
उतरु देउँ केहि बिधि केहि केही। कहहु सुखेन जथा रुचि जेही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप सब लोग भी मुझे टीका कढ़ाने के लिए कह रहे हैं! राजा की आज्ञा सभी के लिए अच्छी है। मैं किस-किस को किस-किस प्रकार से उत्तर दूँ? जिसकी जैसी रुचि हो, आप लोग सुखपूर्वक वही कहें॥2॥

* मोहि कुमातु समेत बिहाई। कहहु कहिहि के कीन्ह भलाई॥
मो बिनु को सचराचर माहीं। जेहि सिय रामु प्रानप्रिय नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरी कुमाता कैकेयी समेत मुझे छोड़कर, कहिए और कौन कहेगा कि यह काम अच्छा किया गया? जड़-चेतन जगत्* में मेरे सिवा और कौन है, जिसको श्री सीता-रामजी प्राणों के समान प्यारे न हों॥3॥

* परम हानि सब कहँ बड़ लाहू। अदिनु मोर नहिं दूषन काहू॥
संसय सील प्रेम बस अहहू। सबुइ उचित सब जो कछु कहहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो परम हानि है, उसी में सबको बड़ा लाभ दिख रहा है। मेरा बुरा दिन है किसी का दोष नहीं। आप सब जो कुछ कहते हैं सो सब उचित ही है, क्योंकि आप लोग संशय, शील और प्रेम के वश हैं॥4॥

दोहा : 

* राम मातु सुठि सरलचित मो पर प्रेमु बिसेषि।
कहइ सुभाय सनेह बस मोरि दीनता देखि॥181॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी की माता बहुत ही सरल हृदय हैं और मुझ पर उनका विशेष प्रेम है, इसलिए मेरी दीनता देखकर वे स्वाभाविक स्नेहवश ही ऐसा कह रही हैं॥181॥

चौपाई : 

* गुर बिबेक सागर जगु जाना। जिन्हहि बिस्व कर बदर समाना॥
मो कहँ तिलक साज सज सोऊ। भएँ बिधि बिमुख बिमुख सबु कोऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरुजी ज्ञान के समुद्र हैं, इस बात को सारा जगत्* जानता है, जिसके लिए विश्व हथेली पर रखे हुए बेर के समान है, वे भी मेरे लिए राजतिलक का साज सज रहे हैं। सत्य है, विधाता के विपरीत होने पर सब कोई विपरीत हो जाते हैं॥1॥

* परिहरि रामु सीय जग माहीं। कोउ न कहिहि मोर मत नाहीं॥
सो मैं सुनब सहब सुखु मानी। अंतहुँ कीच तहाँ जहँ पानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी और सीताजी को छोड़कर जगत्* में कोई यह नहीं कहेगा कि इस अनर्थ में मेरी सम्मति नहीं है। मैं उसे सुखपूर्वक सुनूँगा और सहूँगा, क्योंकि जहाँ पानी होता है, वहाँ अन्त में कीचड़ होता ही है॥2॥

* डरु न मोहि जग कहिहि कि पोचू। परलोकहु कर नाहिन सोचू॥
एकइ उर बस दुसह दवारी। मोहि लगि भे सिय रामु दुखारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे इसका डर नहीं है कि जगत्* मुझे बुरा कहेगा और न मुझे परलोक का ही सोच है। मेरे हृदय में तो बस, एक ही दुःसह दावानल धधक रहा है कि मेरे कारण श्री सीता-रामजी दुःखी हुए॥3॥

* जीवन लाहु लखन भल पावा। सबु तजि राम चरन मनु लावा॥
मोर जनम रघुबर बन लागी। झूठ काह पछिताउँ अभागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जीवन का उत्तम लाभ तो लक्ष्मण ने पाया, जिन्होंने सब कुछ तजकर श्री रामजी के चरणों में मन लगाया। मेरा जन्म तो श्री रामजी के वनवास के लिए ही हुआ था। मैं अभागा झूठ-मूठ क्या पछताता हूँ?॥4॥

दोहा :

* आपनि दारुन दीनता कहउँ सबहि सिरु नाइ।
देखें बिनु रघुनाथ पद जिय कै जरनि न जाइ॥182॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबको सिर झुकाकर मैं अपनी दारुण दीनता कहता हूँ। श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणों के दर्शन किए बिना मेरे जी की जलन न जाएगी॥182॥

चौपाई : 

* आन उपाउ मोहि नहिं सूझा। को जिय कै रघुबर बिनु बूझा॥
एकहिं आँक इहइ मन माहीं। प्रातकाल चलिहउँ प्रभु पाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे दूसरा कोई उपाय नहीं सूझता। श्री राम के बिना मेरे हृदय की बात कौन जान सकता है? मन में एक ही आँक (निश्चयपूर्वक) यही है कि प्रातः काल श्री रामजी के पास चल दूँगा॥1॥

* जद्यपि मैं अनभल अपराधी। भै मोहि कारन सकल उपाधी॥
तदपि सरन सनमुख मोहि देखी। छमि सब करिहहिं कृपा बिसेषी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि मैं बुरा हूँ और अपराधी हूँ और मेरे ही कारण यह सब उपद्रव हुआ है, तथापि श्री रामजी मुझे शरण में सम्मुख आया हुआ देखकर सब अपराध क्षमा करके मुझ पर विशेष कृपा करेंगे॥2॥

* सील सकुच सुठि सरल सुभाऊ। कृपा सनेह सदन रघुराऊ॥
अरिहुक अनभल कीन्ह न रामा। मैं सिसु सेवक जद्यपि बामा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी शील, संकोच, अत्यन्त सरल स्वभाव, कृपा और स्नेह के घर हैं। श्री रामजी ने कभी शत्रु का भी अनिष्ट नहीं किया। मैं यद्यपि टेढ़ा हूँ, पर हूँ तो उनका बच्चा और गुलाम ही॥3॥

*तुम्ह पै पाँच मोर भल मानी। आयसु आसिष देहु सुबानी॥
जेहिं सुनि बिनय मोहि जनु जानी। आवहिं बहुरि रामु रजधानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप पंच (सब) लोग भी इसी में मेरा कल्याण मानकर सुंदर वाणी से आज्ञा और आशीर्वाद दीजिए, जिसमें मेरी विनती सुनकर और मुझे अपना दास जानकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी राजधानी को लौट आवें॥4॥

दोहा : 

* जद्यपि जनमु कुमातु तें मैं सठु सदा सदोस।
आपन जानि न त्यागिहहिं मोहि रघुबीर भरोस॥183॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि मेरा जन्म कुमाता से हुआ है और मैं दुष्ट तथा सदा दोषयुक्त भी हूँ, तो भी मुझे श्री रामजी का भरोसा है कि वे मुझे अपना जानकर त्यागेंगे नहीं॥183॥

चौपाई :  

* भरत बचन सब कहँ प्रिय लागे। राम सनेह सुधाँ जनु पागे॥
लोग बियोग बिषम बिष दागे। मंत्र सबीज सुनत जनु जागे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के वचन सबको प्यारे लगे। मानो वे श्री रामजी के प्रेमरूपी अमृत में पगे हुए थे। श्री रामवियोग रूपी भीषण विष से सब लोग जले हुए थे। वे मानो बीज सहित मंत्र को सुनते ही जाग उठे॥1॥

* मातु सचिव गुर पुर नर नारी। सकल सनेहँ बिकल भए भारी॥
भरतहि कहहिं सराहि सराही। राम प्रेम मूरति तनु आही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता, मंत्री, गुरु, नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष सभी स्नेह के कारण बहुत ही व्याकुल हो गए। सब भरतजी को सराह-सराहकर कहते हैं कि आपका शरीर श्री रामप्रेम की साक्षात मूर्ति ही है॥2॥

* तात भरत अस काहे न कहहू। प्रान समान राम प्रिय अहहू॥
जो पावँरु अपनी जड़ताईं। तुम्हहि सुगाइ मातु कुटिलाईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात भरत! आप ऐसा क्यों न कहें। श्री रामजी को आप प्राणों के समान प्यारे हैं। जो नीच अपनी मूर्खता से आपकी माता कैकेयी की कुटिलता को लेकर आप पर सन्देह करेगा,॥3॥

* सो सठु कोटिक पुरुष समेता। बसिहि कलप सत नरक निकेता॥
अहि अघ अवगुन नहिं मनि गहई। हरइ गरल दुख दारिद दहई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह दुष्ट करोड़ों पुरखों सहित सौ कल्पों तक नरक के घर में निवास करेगा। साँप के पाप और अवगुण को मणि नहीं ग्रहण करती, बल्कि वह विष को हर लेती है और दुःख तथा दरिद्रता को भस्म कर देती है॥4॥

दोहा : 

* अवसि चलिअ बन रामु जहँ भरत मंत्रु भल कीन्ह।
सोक सिंधु बूड़त सबहि तुम्ह अवलंबनु दीन्ह॥184॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भरतजी! वन को अवश्य चलिए, जहाँ श्री रामजी हैं, आपने बहुत अच्छी सलाह विचारी। शोक समुद्र में डूबते हुए सब लोगों को आपने (बड़ा) सहारा दे दिया॥184॥

चौपाई :  

* भा सब कें मन मोदु न थोरा। जनु घन धुनि सुनि चातक मोरा॥
चलत प्रात लखि निरनउ नीके। भरतु प्रानप्रिय भे सबही के॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबके मन में कम आनंद नहीं हुआ (अर्थात बहुत ही आनंद हुआ)! मानो मेघों की गर्जना सुनकर चातक और मोर आनंदित हो रहे हों। (दूसरे दिन) प्रातःकाल चलने का सुंदर निर्णय देखकर भरतजी सभी को प्राणप्रिय हो गए॥1॥

* मुनिहि बंदि भरतहि सिरु नाई। चले सकल घर बिदा कराई॥
धन्य भरत जीवनु जग माहीं। सीलु सनेहु सराहत जाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि वशिष्ठजी की वंदना करके और भरतजी को सिर नवाकर, सब लोग विदा लेकर अपने-अपने घर को चले। जगत में भरतजी का जीवन धन्य है, इस प्रकार कहते हुए वे उनके शील और स्नेह की सराहना करते जाते हैं॥2॥

* कहहिं परसपर भा बड़ काजू। सकल चलै कर साजहिं साजू॥
जेहि राखहिं रहु घर रखवारी। सो जानइ जनु गरदनि मारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपस में कहते हैं, बड़ा काम हुआ। सभी चलने की तैयारी करने लगे। जिसको भी घर की रखवाली के लिए रहो, ऐसा कहकर रखते हैं, वही समझता है मानो मेरी गर्दन मारी गई॥3॥

* कोउ कह रहन कहिअ नहिं काहू। को न चहइ जग जीवन लाहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई-कोई कहते हैं- रहने के लिए किसी को भी मत कहो, जगत में जीवन का लाभ कौन नहीं चाहता?॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

अयोध्यावासियों सहित श्री भरत-शत्रुघ्न आदि का वनगमन  

दोहा :

* जरउ सो संपति सदन सुखु सुहृद मातु पितु भाइ।
सनमुख होत जो राम पद करै न सहस सहाइ॥185॥

*भावार्थ:-*वह सम्पत्ति, घर, सुख, मित्र, माता, पिता, भाई जल जाए जो श्री रामजी के चरणों के सम्मुख होने में हँसते हुए (प्रसन्नतापूर्वक) सहायता न करे॥185॥

चौपाई :

* घर घर साजहिं बाहन नाना। हरषु हृदयँ परभात पयाना॥
भरत जाइ घर कीन्ह बिचारू। नगरु बाजि गज भवन भँडारू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*घर-घर लोग अनेकों प्रकार की सवारियाँ सजा रहे हैं। हृदय में (बड़ा) हर्ष है कि सबेरे चलना है। भरतजी ने घर जाकर विचार किया कि नगर घोड़े, हाथी, महल-खजाना आदि-॥1॥

* संपति सब रघुपति कै आही। जौं बिनु जतन चलौं तजि ताही॥
तौ परिनाम न मोरि भलाई। पाप सिरोमनि साइँ दोहाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारी सम्पत्ति श्री रघुनाथजी की है। यदि उसकी (रक्षा की) व्यवस्था किए बिना उसे ऐसे ही छोड़कर चल दूँ, तो परिणाम में मेरी भलाई नहीं है, क्योंकि स्वामी का द्रोह सब पापों में शिरोमणि (श्रेष्ठ) है॥2॥

* करइ स्वामि हित सेवकु सोई। दूषन कोटि देइ किन कोई॥
अस बिचारि सुचि सेवक बोले। जे सपनेहुँ निज धरम न डोले॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सेवक वही है, जो स्वामी का हित करे, चाहे कोई करोड़ों दोष क्यों न दे। भरतजी ने ऐसा विचारकर ऐसे विश्वासपात्र सेवकों को बुलाया, जो कभी स्वप्न में भी अपने धर्म से नहीं डिगे थे॥3॥

* कहि सबु मरमु धरमु भल भाषा। जो जेहि लायक सो तेहिं राखा॥
करि सबु जतनु राखि रखवारे। राम मातु पहिं भरतु सिधारे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने उनको सब भेद समझाकर फिर उत्तम धर्म बतलाया और जो जिस योग्य था, उसे उसी काम पर नियुक्त कर दिया। सब व्यवस्था करके, रक्षकों को रखकर भरतजी राम माता कौसल्याजी के पास गए॥4॥

दोहा :

* आरत जननी जानि सब भरत सनेह सुजान।
कहेउ बनावन पालकीं सजन सुखासन जान॥186॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्नेह के सुजान (प्रेम के तत्व को जानने वाले) भरतजी ने सब माताओं को आर्त (दुःखी) जानकर उनके लिए पालकियाँ तैयार करने तथा सुखासन यान (सुखपाल) सजाने के लिए कहा॥186॥

चौपाई :

* चक्क चक्कि जिमि पुर नर नारी। चहत प्रात उर आरत भारी॥
जागत सब निसि भयउ बिहाना। भरत बोलाए सचिव सुजाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर के नर-नारी चकवे-चकवी की भाँति हृदय में अत्यन्त आर्त होकर प्रातःकाल का होना चाहते हैं। सारी रात जागते-जागते सबेरा हो गया। तब भरतजी ने चतुर मंत्रियों को बुलवाया॥1॥

* कहेउ लेहु सबु तिलक समाजू। बनहिं देब मुनि रामहि राजू॥
बेगि चलहु सुनि सचिव जोहारे। तुरत तुरग रथ नाग सँवारे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और कहा- तिलक का सब सामान ले चलो। वन में ही मुनि वशिष्ठजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी को राज्य देंगे, जल्दी चलो। यह सुनकर मंत्रियों ने वंदना की और तुरंत घोड़े, रथ और हाथी सजवा दिए॥2॥

* अरुंधती अरु अगिनि समाऊ। रथ चढ़ि चले प्रथम मुनिराऊ॥
बिप्र बृंद चढ़ि बाहन नाना। चले सकल तप तेज निधाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबसे पहले मुनिराज वशिष्ठजी अरुंधती और अग्निहोत्र की सब सामग्री सहित रथ पर सवार होकर चले। फिर ब्राह्मणों के समूह, जो सब के सब तपस्या और तेज के भंडार थे, अनेकों सवारियों पर चढ़कर चले॥3॥

* नगर लोग सब सजि सजि जाना। चित्रकूट कहँ कीन्ह पयाना॥
सिबिका सुभग न जाहिं बखानी। चढ़ि चढ़ि चलत भईं सब रानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर के सब लोग रथों को सजा-सजाकर चित्रकूट को चल पड़े। जिनका वर्णन नहीं हो सकता, ऐसी सुंदर पालकियों पर चढ़-चढ़कर सब रानियाँ चलीं॥4॥

दोहा :

* सौंपि नगर सुचि सेवकनि सादर सकल चलाइ।
सुमिरि राम सिय चरन तब चले भरत दोउ भाइ॥187॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विश्वासपात्र सेवकों को नगर सौंपकर और सबको आदरपूर्वक रवाना करके, तब श्री सीता-रामजी के चरणों को स्मरण करके भरत-शत्रुघ्न दोनों भाई चले॥187॥

चौपाई :

* राम दरस बस सब नर नारी। जनु करि करिनि चले तकि बारी॥
बन सिय रामु समुझि मन माहीं। सानुज भरत पयादेहिं जाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन के वश में हुए (दर्शन की अनन्य लालसा से) सब नर-नारी ऐसे चले मानो प्यासे हाथी-हथिनी जल को तककर (बड़ी तेजी से बावले से हुए) जा रहे हों। श्री सीताजी-रामजी (सब सुखों को छोड़कर) वन में हैं, मन में ऐसा विचार करके छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्नजी सहित भरतजी पैदल ही चले जा रहे हैं॥1॥

*देखि सनेहु लोग अनुरागे। उतरि चले हय गय रथ त्यागे॥
जाइ समीप राखि निज डोली। राम मातु मृदु बानी बोली॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनका स्नेह देखकर लोग प्रेम में मग्न हो गए और सब घोड़े, हाथी, रथों को छोड़कर उनसे उतरकर पैदल चलने लगे। तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी की माता कौसल्याजी भरत के पास जाकर और अपनी पालकी उनके समीप खड़ी करके कोमल वाणी से बोलीं-॥2॥

* तात चढ़हु रथ बलि महतारी। होइहि प्रिय परिवारु दुखारी॥
तुम्हरें चलत चलिहि सबु लोगू। सकल सोक कृस नहिं मग जोगू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे बेटा! माता बलैया लेती है, तुम रथ पर चढ़ जाओ। नहीं तो सारा परिवार दुःखी हो जाएगा। तुम्हारे पैदल चलने से सभी लोग पैदल चलेंगे। शोक के मारे सब दुबले हो रहे हैं, पैदल रास्ते के (पैदल चलने के) योग्य नहीं हैं॥3॥

* सिर धरि बचन चरन सिरु नाई। रथ चढ़ि चलत भए दोउ भाई॥
तमसा प्रथम दिवस करि बासू। दूसर गोमति तीर निवासू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता की आज्ञा को सिर चढ़ाकर और उनके चरणों में सिर नवाकर दोनों भाई रथ पर चढ़कर चलने लगे। पहले दिन तमसा पर वास (मुकाम) करके दूसरा मुकाम गोमती के तीर पर किया॥4॥

दोहा :

* पय अहार फल असन एक निसि भोजन एक लोग। 
करत राम हित नेम ब्रत परिहरि भूषन भोग॥188॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई दूध ही पीते, कोई फलाहार करते और कुछ लोग रात को एक ही बार भोजन करते हैं। भूषण और भोग-विलास को छोड़कर सब लोग श्री रामचन्द्रजी के लिए नियम और व्रत करते हैं॥188॥

----------


## calvitf

निषाद की शंका और सावधानी 

चौपाई :

* सई तीर बसि चले बिहाने। सृंगबेरपुर सब निअराने॥
समाचार सब सुने निषादा। हृदयँ बिचार करइ सबिषादा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रात भर सई नदी के तीर पर निवास करके सबेरे वहाँ से चल दिए और सब श्रृंगवेरपुर के समीप जा पहुँचे। निषादराज ने सब समाचार सुने, तो वह दुःखी होकर हृदय में विचार करने लगा-॥1॥

* कारन कवन भरतु बन जाहीं। है कछु कपट भाउ मन माहीं॥
जौं पै जियँ न होति कुटिलाई। तौ कत लीन्ह संग कटकाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्या कारण है जो भरत वन को जा रहे हैं, मन में कुछ कपट भाव अवश्य है। यदि मन में कुटिलता न होती, तो साथ में सेना क्यों ले चले हैं॥2॥

* जानहिं सानुज रामहि मारी। करउँ अकंटक राजु सुखारी॥
भरत न राजनीति उर आनी। तब कलंकु अब जीवन हानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समझते हैं कि छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण सहित श्री राम को मारकर सुख से निष्कण्टक राज्य करूँगा। भरत ने हृदय में राजनीति को स्थान नहीं दिया (राजनीति का विचार नहीं किया)। तब (पहले) तो कलंक ही लगा था, अब तो जीवन से ही हाथ धोना पड़ेगा॥3॥

* सकल सुरासुर जुरहिं जुझारा। रामहि समर न जीतनिहारा॥
का आचरजु भरतु अस करहीं। नहिं बिष बेलि अमिअ फल फरहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सम्पूर्ण देवता और दैत्य वीर जुट जाएँ, तो भी श्री रामजी को रण में जीतने वाला कोई नहीं है। भरत जो ऐसा कर रहे हैं, इसमें आश्चर्य ही क्या है? विष की बेलें अमृतफल कभी नहीं फलतीं!॥4॥

दोहा :

* अस बिचारि गुहँ ग्याति सन कहेउ सजग सब होहु।
हथवाँसहु बोरहु तरनि कीजिअ घाटारोहु॥189॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा विचारकर गुह (निषादराज) ने अपनी जाति वालों से कहा कि सब लोग सावधान हो जाओ। नावों को हाथ में (कब्जे में) कर लो और फिर उन्हें डुबा दो तथा सब घाटों को रोक दो॥189॥

चौपाई :

* होहु सँजोइल रोकहु घाटा। ठाटहु सकल मरै के ठाटा॥
सनमुख लोह भरत सन लेऊँ। जिअत न सुरसरि उतरन देऊँ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुसज्जित होकर घाटों को रोक लो और सब लोग मरने के साज सजा लो (अर्थात भरत से युद्ध में लड़कर मरने के लिए तैयार हो जाओ)। मैं भरत से सामने (मैदान में) लोहा लूँगा (मुठभेड़ करूँगा) और जीते जी उन्हें गंगा पार न उतरने दूँगा॥1॥

* समर मरनु पुनि सुरसरि तीरा। राम काजु छनभंगु सरीरा॥
भरत भाइ नृपु मैं जन नीचू। बड़ें भाग असि पाइअ मीचू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*युद्ध में मरण, फिर गंगाजी का तट, श्री रामजी का काम और क्षणभंगुर शरीर (जो चाहे जब नाश हो जाए), भरत श्री रामजी के भाई और राजा (उनके हाथ से मरना) और मैं नीच सेवक- बड़े भाग्य से ऐसी मृत्यु मिलती है॥2॥

* स्वामि काज करिहउँ रन रारी। जस धवलिहउँ भुवन दस चारी॥
तजउँ प्रान रघुनाथ निहोरें। दुहूँ हाथ मुद मोदक मोरें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं स्वामी के काम के लिए रण में लड़ाई करूँगा और चौदहों लोकों को अपने यश से उज्ज्वल कर दूँगा। श्री रघुनाथजी के निमित्त प्राण त्याग दूँगा। मेरे तो दोनों ही हाथों में आनंद के लड्डू हैं (अर्थात जीत गया तो राम सेवक का यश प्राप्त करूँगा और मारा गया तो श्री रामजी की नित्य सेवा प्राप्त करूँगा)॥3॥

* साधु समाज न जाकर लेखा। राम भगत महुँ जासु न रेखा॥
जायँ जिअत जग सो महि भारू। जननी जौबन बिटप कुठारू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*साधुओं के समाज में जिसकी गिनती नहीं और श्री रामजी के भक्तों में जिसका स्थान नहीं, वह जगत में पृथ्वी का भार होकर व्यर्थ ही जीता है। वह माता के यौवन रूपी वृक्ष के काटने के लिए कुल्हाड़ा मात्र है॥4॥

दोहा :

* बिगत बिषाद निषादपति सबहि बढ़ाइ उछाहु।
सुमिरि राम मागेउ तुरत तरकस धनुष सनाहु॥190॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(इस प्रकार श्री रामजी के लिए प्राण समर्पण का निश्चय करके) निषादराज विषाद से रहित हो गया और सबका उत्साह बढ़ाकर तथा श्री रामचन्द्रजी का स्मरण करके उसने तुरंत ही तरकस, धनुष और कवच माँगा॥190॥

चौपाई :

* बेगहु भाइहु सजहु सँजोऊ। सुनि रजाइ कदराइ न कोऊ॥
भलेहिं नाथ सब कहहिं सहरषा। एकहिं एक बढ़ावइ करषा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उसने कहा-) हे भाइयों! जल्दी करो और सब सामान सजाओ। मेरी आज्ञा सुनकर कोई मन में कायरता न लावे। सब हर्ष के साथ बोल उठे- हे नाथ! बहुत अच्छा और आपस में एक-दूसरे का जोश बढ़ाने लगे॥1॥

* चले निषाद जोहारि जोहारी। सूर सकल रन रूचइ रारी॥
सुमिरि राम पद पंकज पनहीं। भाथीं बाँधि चढ़ाइन्हि धनहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषादराज को जोहार कर-करके सब निषाद चले। सभी बड़े शूरवीर हैं और संग्राम में लड़ना उन्हें बहुत अच्छा लगता है। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणकमलों की जूतियों का स्मरण करके उन्होंने भाथियाँ (छोटे-छोटे तरकस) बाँधकर धनुहियों (छोटे-छोटे धनुषों) पर प्रत्यंचा चढ़ाई॥2॥

* अँगरी पहिरि कूँड़ि सिर धरहीं। फरसा बाँस सेल सम करहीं॥
एक कुसल अति ओड़न खाँड़े। कूदहिं गगन मनहुँ छिति छाँड़े॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कवच पहनकर सिर पर लोहे का टोप रखते हैं और फरसे, भाले तथा बरछों को सीधा कर रहे हैं (सुधार रहे हैं)। कोई तलवार के वार रोकने में अत्यन्त ही कुशल है। वे ऐसे उमंग में भरे हैं, मानो धरती छोड़कर आकाश में कूद (उछल) रहे हों॥3॥

* निज निज साजु समाजु बनाई। गुह राउतहि जोहारे जाई॥
देखि सुभट सब लायक जाने। लै लै नाम सकल सनमाने॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपना-अपना साज-समाज (लड़ाई का सामान और दल) बनाकर उन्होंने जाकर निषादराज गुह को जोहार की। निषादराज ने सुंदर योद्धाओं को देखकर, सबको सुयोग्य जाना और नाम ले-लेकर सबका सम्मान किया॥4॥

दोहा :

* भाइहु लावहु धोख जनि आजु काज बड़ मोहि।
सुनि सरोष बोले सुभट बीर अधीर न होहि॥191॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(उसने कहा-) हे भाइयों! धोखा न लाना (अर्थात मरने से न घबड़ाना), आज मेरा बड़ा भारी काम है। यह सुनकर सब योद्धा बड़े जोश के साथ बोल उठे- हे वीर! अधीर मत हो॥191॥

चौपाई :

* राम प्रताप नाथ बल तोरे। करहिं कटकु बिनु भट बिनु घोरे॥
जीवन पाउ न पाछें धरहीं। रुंड मुंडमय मेदिनि करहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! श्री रामचन्द्रजी के प्रताप से और आपके बल से हम लोग भरत की सेना को बिना वीर और बिना घोड़े की कर देंगे (एक-एक वीर और एक-एक घोड़े को मार डालेंगे)। जीते जी पीछे पाँव न रखेंगे। पृथ्वी को रुण्ड-मुण्डमयी कर देंगे (सिरों और धड़ों से छा देंगे)॥1॥

* दीख निषादनाथ भल टोलू। कहेउ बजाउ जुझाऊ ढोलू॥
एतना कहत छींक भइ बाँए। कहेउ सगुनिअन्ह खेत सुहाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषादराज ने वीरों का बढ़िया दल देखकर कहा- जुझारू (लड़ाई का) ढोल बजाओ। इतना कहते ही बाईं ओर छींक हुई। शकुन विचारने वालों ने कहा कि खेत सुंदर हैं (जीत होगी)॥2॥

* बूढ़ु एकु कह सगुन बिचारी। भरतहि मिलिअ न होइहि रारी॥
रामहि भरतु मनावन जाहीं। सगुन कहइ अस बिग्रहु नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बूढ़े ने शकुन विचारकर कहा- भरत से मिल लीजिए, उनसे लड़ाई नहीं होगी। भरत श्री रामचन्द्रजी को मनाने जा रहे हैं। शकुन ऐसा कह रहा है कि विरोध नहीं है॥3॥

* सुनि गुह कहइ नीक कह बूढ़ा। सहसा करि पछिताहिं बिमूढ़ा॥
भरत सुभाउ सीलु बिनु बूझें। बड़ि हित हानि जानि बिनु जूझें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर निषादराज गुहने कहा- बूढ़ा ठीक कह रहा है। जल्दी में (बिना विचारे) कोई काम करके मूर्ख लोग पछताते हैं। भरतजी का शील स्वभाव बिना समझे और बिना जाने युद्ध करने में हित की बहुत बड़ी हानि है॥4॥

दोहा :

* गहहु घाट भट समिटि सब लेउँ मरम मिलि जाइ।
बूझि मित्र अरि मध्य गति तस तब करिहउँ आइ॥192॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अतएव हे वीरों! तुम लोग इकट्ठे होकर सब घाटों को रोक लो, मैं जाकर भरतजी से मिलकर उनका भेद लेता हूँ। उनका भाव मित्र का है या शत्रु का या उदासीन का, यह जानकर तब आकर वैसा (उसी के अनुसार) प्रबंध करूँगा॥192॥

चौपाई :

* लखब सनेहु सुभायँ सुहाएँ। बैरु प्रीति नहिं दुरइँ दुराएँ॥
अस कहि भेंट सँजोवन लागे। कंद मूल फल खग मृग मागे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके सुंदर स्वभाव से मैं उनके स्नेह को पहचान लूँगा। वैर और प्रेम छिपाने से नहीं छिपते। ऐसा कहकर वह भेंट का सामान सजाने लगा। उसने कंद, मूल, फल, पक्षी और हिरन मँगवाए॥1॥

* मीन पीन पाठीन पुराने। भरि भरि भार कहारन्ह आने॥
मिलन साजु सजि मिलन सिधाए। मंगल मूल सगुन सुभ पाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कहार लोग पुरानी और मोटी पहिना नामक मछलियों के भार भर-भरकर लाए। भेंट का सामान सजाकर मिलने के लिए चले तो मंगलदायक शुभ-शकुन मिले॥2॥

* देखि दूरि तें कहि निज नामू। कीन्ह मुनीसहि दंड प्रनामू॥
जानि रामप्रिय दीन्हि असीसा। भरतहि कहेउ बुझाइ मुनीसा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषादराज ने मुनिराज वशिष्ठजी को देखकर अपना नाम बतलाकर दूर ही से दण्डवत प्रणाम किया। मुनीश्वर वशिष्ठजी ने उसको राम का प्यारा जानकर आशीर्वाद दिया और भरतजी को समझाकर कहा (कि यह श्री रामजी का मित्र है)॥3॥

* राम सखा सुनि संदनु त्यागा। चले उचरि उमगत अनुरागा॥
गाउँ जाति गुहँ नाउँ सुनाई। कीन्ह जोहारु माथ महि लाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह श्री राम का मित्र है, इतना सुनते ही भरतजी ने रथ त्याग दिया। वे रथ से उतरकर प्रेम में उमँगते हुए चले। निषादराज गुह ने अपना गाँव, जाति और नाम सुनाकर पृथ्वी पर माथा टेककर जोहार की॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरत-निषाद मिलन और संवाद और भरतजी का तथा नगरवासियों का प्रेम -1 

दोहा :

* करत दंडवत देखि तेहि भरत लीन्ह उर लाइ।
मनहुँ लखन सन भेंट भइ प्रेमु न हृदयँ समाइ॥193॥

*भावार्थ:-*दण्डवत करते देखकर भरतजी ने उठाकर उसको छाती से लगा लिया। हृदय में प्रेम समाता नहीं है, मानो स्वयं लक्ष्मणजी से भेंट हो गई हो॥193॥

चौपाई :

* भेंटत भरतु ताहि अति प्रीती। लोग सिहाहिं प्रेम कै रीती॥
धन्य धन्य धुनि मंगल मूला। सुर सराहि तेहि बरिसहिं फूला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी गुह को अत्यन्त प्रेम से गले लगा रहे हैं। प्रेम की रीति को सब लोग सिहा रहे हैं (ईर्षापूर्वक प्रशंसा कर रहे हैं)। मंगल की मूल 'धन्य-धन्य' की ध्वनि करके देवता उसकी सराहना करते हुए फूल बरसा रहे हैं॥1॥

* लोक बेद सब भाँतिहिं नीचा। जासु छाँह छुइ लेइअ सींचा॥
तेहि भरि अंक राम लघु भ्राता। मिलत पुलक परिपूरित गाता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वे कहते हैं-) जो लोक और वेद दोनों में सब प्रकार से नीचा माना जाता है, जिसकी छाया के छू जाने से भी स्नान करना होता है, उसी निषाद से अँकवार भरकर (हृदय से चिपटाकर) श्री रामचन्द्रजी के छोटे भाई भरतजी (आनंद और प्रेमवश) शरीर में पुलकावली से परिपूर्ण हो मिल रहे हैं॥2॥

* राम राम कहि जे जमुहाहीं। तिन्हहि न पाप पुंज समुहाहीं॥
यह तौ राम लाइ उर लीन्हा। कुल समेत जगु पावन कीन्हा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोग राम-राम कहकर जँभाई लेते हैं (अर्थात आलस्य से भी जिनके मुँह से राम-नाम का उच्चारण हो जाता है), पापों के समूह (कोई भी पाप) उनके सामने नहीं आते। फिर इस गुह को तो स्वयं श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने हृदय से लगा लिया और कुल समेत इसे जगत्पावन (जगत को पवित्र करने वाला) बना दिया॥3॥

* करमनास जलु सुरसरि परई। तेहि को कहहु सीस नहिं धरेई॥
उलटा नामु जपत जगु जाना। बालमीकि भए ब्रह्म समाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कर्मनाशा नदी का जल गंगाजी में पड़ जाता है (मिल जाता है), तब कहिए, उसे कौन सिर पर धारण नहीं करता? जगत जानता है कि उलटा नाम (मरा-मरा) जपते-जपते वाल्मीकिजी ब्रह्म के समान हो गए॥4॥

दोहा :

* स्वपच सबर खस जमन जड़ पावँर कोल किरात।
रामु कहत पावन परम होत भुवन बिख्यात॥194॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मूर्ख और पामर चाण्डाल, शबर, खस, यवन, कोल और किरात भी राम-नाम कहते ही परम पवित्र और त्रिभुवन में विख्यात हो जाते हैं॥194॥  

चौपाई :

* नहिं अचिरिजु जुग जुग चलि आई। केहि न दीन्हि रघुबीर बड़ाई॥
राम नाम महिमा सुर कहहीं। सुनि सुनि अवध लोग सुखु लहहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसमें कोई आश्चर्य नहीं है, युग-युगान्तर से यही रीति चली आ रही है। श्री रघुनाथजी ने किसको बड़ाई नहीं दी? इस प्रकार देवता राम नाम की महिमा कह रहे हैं और उसे सुन-सुनकर अयोध्या के लोग सुख पा रहे हैं॥1॥

* रामसखहि मिलि भरत सप्रेमा। पूँछी कुसल सुमंगल खेमा॥
देखि भरत कर सीलु सनेहू। भा निषाद तेहि समय बिदेहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राम सखा निषादराज से प्रेम के साथ मिलकर भरतजी ने कुशल, मंगल और क्षेम पूछी। भरतजी का शील और प्रेम देखकर निषाद उस समय विदेह हो गया (प्रेममुग्ध होकर देह की सुध भूल गया)॥2॥

* सकुच सनेहु मोदु मन बाढ़ा। भरतहि चितवत एकटक ठाढ़ा॥
धरि धीरजु पद बंदि बहोरी। बिनय सप्रेम करत कर जोरी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसके मन में संकोच, प्रेम और आनंद इतना बढ़ गया कि वह खड़ा-खड़ा टकटकी लगाए भरतजी को देखता रहा। फिर धीरज धरकर भरतजी के चरणों की वंदना करके प्रेम के साथ हाथ जोड़कर विनती करने लगा-॥3॥

* कुसल मूल पद पंकज पेखी। मैं तिहुँ काल कुसल निज लेखी॥
अब प्रभु परम अनुग्रह तोरें। सहित कोटि कुल मंगल मोरें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! कुशल के मूल आपके चरण कमलों के दर्शन कर मैंने तीनों कालों में अपना कुशल जान लिया। अब आपके परम अनुग्रह से करोड़ों कुलों (पीढ़ियों) सहित मेरा मंगल (कल्याण) हो गया॥4॥

दोहा :

* समुझि मोरि करतूति कुलु प्रभु महिमा जियँ जोइ।
जो न भजइ रघुबीर पद जग बिधि बंचित सोइ॥195॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरी करतूत और कुल को समझकर और प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी की महिमा को मन में देख (विचार) कर (अर्थात कहाँ तो मैं नीच जाति और नीच कर्म करने वाला जीव, और कहाँ अनन्तकोटि ब्रह्माण्डों के स्वामी भगवान श्री रामचन्द्रजी! पर उन्होंने मुझ जैसे नीच को भी अपनी अहैतुकी कृपा वश अपना लिया- यह समझकर) जो रघुवीर श्री रामजी के चरणों का भजन नहीं करता, वह जगत में विधाता के द्वारा ठगा गया है॥195॥

चौपाई :

* कपटी कायर कुमति कुजाती। लोक बेद बाहेर सब भाँती॥
राम कीन्ह आपन जबही तें। भयउँ भुवन भूषन तबही तें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं कपटी, कायर, कुबुद्धि और कुजाति हूँ और लोक-वेद दोनों से सब प्रकार से बाहर हूँ। पर जब से श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने मुझे अपनाया है, तभी से मैं विश्व का भूषण हो गया॥1॥

द्वितीय सोपान

* देखि प्रीति सुनि बिनय सुहाई। मिलेउ बहोरि भरत लघु भाई॥
कहि निषाद निज नाम सुबानीं। सादर सकल जोहारीं रानीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषाद राज की प्रीति को देखकर और सुंदर विनय सुनकर फिर भरतजी के छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्नजी उससे मिले। फिर निषाद ने अपना नाम ले-लेकर सुंदर (नम्र और मधुर) वाणी से सब रानियों को आदरपूर्वक जोहार की॥2॥

* जानि लखन सम देहिं असीसा। जिअहु सुखी सय लाख बरीसा॥
निरखि निषादु नगर नर नारी। भए सुखी जनु लखनु निहारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रानियाँ उसे लक्ष्मणजी के समान समझकर आशीर्वाद देती हैं कि तुम सौ लाख वर्षों तक सुख पूर्वक जिओ। नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष निषाद को देखकर ऐसे सुखी हुए, मानो लक्ष्मणजी को देख रहे हों॥3॥

* कहहिं लहेउ एहिं जीवन लाहू। भेंटेउ रामभद्र भरि बाहू॥
सुनि निषादु निज भाग बड़ाई। प्रमुदित मन लइ चलेउ लेवाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब कहते हैं कि जीवन का लाभ तो इसी ने पाया है, जिसे कल्याण स्वरूप श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने भुजाओं में बाँधकर गले लगाया है। निषाद अपने भाग्य की बड़ाई सुनकर मन में परम आनंदित हो सबको अपने साथ लिवा ले चला॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरत-निषाद मिलन और संवाद और भरतजी का तथा नगरवासियों का प्रेम -2

दोहा :

* सनकारे सेवक सकल चले स्वामि रुख पाइ।
घर तरु तर सर बाग बन बास बनाएन्हि जाइ॥196॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसने अपने सब सेवकों को इशारे से कह दिया। वे स्वामी का रुख पाकर चले और उन्होंने घरों में, वृक्षों के नीचे, तालाबों पर तथा बगीचों और जंगलों में ठहरने के लिए स्थान बना दिए॥196॥

चौपाई :

* सृंगबेरपुर भरत दीख जब। भे सनेहँ सब अंग सिथिल तब॥
सोहत दिएँ निषादहि लागू। जनु तनु धरें बिनय अनुरागू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने जब श्रृंगवेरपुर को देखा, तब उनके सब अंग प्रेम के कारण शिथिल हो गए। वे निषाद को लाग दिए (अर्थात उसके कंधे पर हाथ रखे चलते हुए) ऐसे शोभा दे रहे हैं, मानो विनय और प्रेम शरीर धारण किए हुए हों॥1॥

* एहि बिधि भरत सेनु सबु संगा। दीखि जाइ जग पावनि गंगा॥
रामघाट कहँ कीन्ह प्रनामू। भा मनु मगनु मिले जनु रामू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार भरतजी ने सब सेना को साथ में लिए हुए जगत को पवित्र करने वाली गंगाजी के दर्शन किए। श्री रामघाट को (जहाँ श्री रामजी ने स्नान संध्या की थी) प्रणाम किया। उनका मन इतना आनंदमग्न हो गया, मानो उन्हें स्वयं श्री रामजी मिल गए हों॥2॥

* करहिं प्रनाम नगर नर नारी। मुदित ब्रह्ममय बारि निहारी॥
करि मज्जनु मागहिं कर जोरी। रामचन्द्र पद प्रीति न थोरी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नगर के नर-नारी प्रणाम कर रहे हैं और गंगाजी के ब्रह्म रूप जल को देख-देखकर आनंदित हो रहे हैं। गंगाजी में स्नान कर हाथ जोड़कर सब यही वर माँगते हैं कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में हमारा प्रेम कम न हो (अर्थात बहुत अधिक हो)॥3॥

* भरत कहेउ सुरसरि तव रेनू। सकल सुखद सेवक सुरधेनू॥
जोरि पानि बर मागउँ एहू। सीय राम पद सहज सनेहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने कहा- हे गंगे! आपकी रज सबको सुख देने वाली तथा सेवक के लिए तो कामधेनु ही है। मैं हाथ जोड़कर यही वरदान माँगता हूँ कि श्री सीता-रामजी के चरणों में मेरा स्वाभाविक प्रेम हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* एहि बिधि मज्जनु भरतु करि गुर अनुसासन पाइ।
मातु नहानीं जानि सब डेरा चले लवाइ॥197॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार भरतजी स्नान कर और गुरुजी की आज्ञा पाकर तथा यह जानकर कि सब माताएँ स्नान कर चुकी हैं, डेरा उठा ले चले॥197॥

चौपाई :

* जहँ तहँ लोगन्ह डेरा कीन्हा। भरत सोधु सबही कर लीन्हा॥
सुर सेवा करि आयसु पाई। राम मातु पहिं गे दोउ भाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लोगों ने जहाँ-तहाँ डेरा डाल दिया। भरतजी ने सभी का पता लगाया (कि सब लोग आकर आराम से टिक गए हैं या नहीं)। फिर देव पूजन करके आज्ञा पाकर दोनों भाई श्री रामचन्द्रजी की माता कौसल्याजी के पास गए॥1॥

* चरन चाँपि कहि कहि मृदु बानी। जननीं सकल भरत सनमानी॥
भाइहि सौंपि मातु सेवकाई। आपु निषादहि लीन्ह बोलाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चरण दबाकर और कोमल वचन कह-कहकर भरतजी ने सब माताओं का सत्कार किया। फिर भाई शत्रुघ्न को माताओं की सेवा सौंपकर आपने निषाद को बुला लिया॥2॥

* चले सखा कर सों कर जोरें। सिथिल सरीरु सनेह न थोरें॥
पूँछत सखहि सो ठाउँ देखाऊ। नेकु नयन मन जरनि जुड़ाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सखा निषाद राज के हाथ से हाथ मिलाए हुए भरतजी चले। प्रेम कुछ थोड़ा नहीं है (अर्थात बहुत अधिक प्रेम है), जिससे उनका शरीर शिथिल हो रहा है। भरतजी सखा से पूछते हैं कि मुझे वह स्थान दिखलाओ और नेत्र और मन की जलन कुछ ठंडी करो-॥3॥

* जहँ सिय रामु लखनु निसि सोए। कहत भरे जल लोचन कोए॥
भरत बचन सुनि भयउ बिषादू। तुरत तहाँ लइ गयउ निषादू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ सीताजी, श्री रामजी और लक्ष्मण रात को सोए थे। ऐसा कहते ही उनके नेत्रों के कोयों में (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल भर आया। भरतजी के वचन सुनकर निषाद को बड़ा विषाद हुआ। वह तुरंत ही उन्हें वहाँ ले गया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरत-निषाद मिलन और संवाद और भरतजी का तथा नगरवासियों का प्रेम-3

 दोहा :

* जहँ सिंसुपा पुनीत तर रघुबर किय बिश्रामु।
अति सनेहँ सादर भरत कीन्हेउ दंड प्रनामु॥198॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ पवित्र अशोक के वृक्ष के नीचे श्री रामजी ने विश्राम किया था। भरतजी ने वहाँ अत्यन्त प्रेम से आदरपूर्वक दण्डवत प्रणाम किया॥198॥

चौपाई :

* कुस साँथरी निहारि सुहाई। कीन्ह प्रनामु प्रदच्छिन जाई॥
चरन देख रज आँखिन्ह लाई। बनइ न कहत प्रीति अधिकाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुशों की सुंदर साथरी देखकर उसकी प्रदक्षिणा करके प्रणाम किया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरण चिह्नों की रज आँखों में लगाई। (उस समय के) प्रेम की अधिकता कहते नहीं बनती॥1॥

* कनक बिंदु दुइ चारिक देखे। राखे सीस सीय सम लेखे॥
सजल बिलोचन हृदयँ गलानी। कहत सखा सन बचन सुबानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने दो-चार स्वर्णबिन्दु (सोने के कण या तारे आदि जो सीताजी के गहने-कपड़ों से गिर पड़े थे) देखे तो उनको सीताजी के समान समझकर सिर पर रख लिया। उनके नेत्र (प्रेमाश्रु के) जल से भरे हैं और हृदय में ग्लानि भरी है। वे सखा से सुंदर वाणी में ये वचन बोले-॥2॥

* श्रीहत सीय बिरहँ दुतिहीना। जथा अवध नर नारि बिलीना॥
पिता जनक देउँ पटतर केही। करतल भोगु जोगु जग जेही॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ये स्वर्ण के कण या तारे भी सीताजी के विरह से ऐसे श्रीहत (शोभाहीन) एवं कान्तिहीन हो रहे हैं, जैसे (राम वियोग में) अयोध्या के नर-नारी विलीन (शोक के कारण क्षीण) हो रहे हैं। जिन सीताजी के पिता राजा जनक हैं, इस जगत में भोग और योग दोनों ही जिनकी मुट्ठी में हैं, उन जनकजी को मैं किसकी उपमा दूँ?॥3॥

* ससुर भानुकुल भानु भुआलू। जेहि सिहात अमरावतिपालू॥
प्राननाथु रघुनाथ गोसाईं। जो बड़ होत सो राम बड़ाईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सूर्यकुल के सूर्य राजा दशरथजी जिनके ससुर हैं, जिनको अमरावती के स्वामी इन्द्र भी सिहाते थे। (ईर्षापूर्वक उनके जैसा ऐश्वर्य और प्रताप पाना चाहते थे) और प्रभु श्री रघुनाथजी जिनके प्राणनाथ हैं, जो इतने बड़े हैं कि जो कोई भी बड़ा होता है, वह श्री रामचन्द्रजी की (दी हुई) बड़ाई से ही होता है॥4॥

दोहा :

* पति देवता सुतीय मनि सीय साँथरी देखि।
बिहरत हृदउ न हहरि हर पबि तें कठिन बिसेषि॥199॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन श्रेष्ठ पतिव्रता स्त्रियों में शिरोमणि सीताजी की साथरी (कुश शय्या) देखकर मेरा हृदय हहराकर (दहलकर) फट नहीं जाता, हे शंकर! यह वज्र से भी अधिक कठोर है!॥199॥

चौपाई : 

* लालन जोगु लखन लघु लोने। भे न भाइ अस अहहिं न होने॥
पुरजन प्रिय पितु मातु दुलारे। सिय रघुबीरहि प्रानपिआरे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरे छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण बहुत ही सुंदर और प्यार करने योग्य हैं। ऐसे भाई न तो किसी के हुए, न हैं, न होने के ही हैं। जो लक्ष्मण अवध के लोगों को प्यारे, माता-पिता के दुलारे और श्री सीता-रामजी के प्राण प्यारे हैं,॥1॥

* मृदु मूरति सुकुमार सुभाऊ। तात बाउ तन लाग न काउ॥
ते बन सहहिं बिपति सब भाँती। निदरे कोटि कुलिस एहिं छाती॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनकी कोमल मूर्ति और सुकुमार स्वभाव है, जिनके शरीर में कभी गरम हवा भी नहीं लगी, वे वन में सब प्रकार की विपत्तियाँ सह रहे हैं। (हाय!) इस मेरी छाती ने (कठोरता में) करोड़ों वज्रों का भी निरादर कर दिया (नहीं तो यह कभी की फट गई होती)॥2॥

* राम जनमि जगु कीन्ह उजागर। रूप सील सुख सब गुन सागर॥
पुरजन परिजन गुरु पितु माता। राम सुभाउ सबहि सुखदाता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी ने जन्म (अवतार) लेकर जगत्* को प्रकाशित (परम सुशोभित) कर दिया। वे रूप, शील, सुख और समस्त गुणों के समुद्र हैं। पुरवासी, कुटुम्बी, गुरु, पिता-माता सभी को श्री रामजी का स्वभाव सुख देने वाला है॥3॥

* बैरिउ राम बड़ाई करहीं। बोलनि मिलनि बिनय मन हरहीं॥
सारद कोटि कोटि सत सेषा। करि न सकहिं प्रभु गुन गन लेखा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शत्रु भी श्री रामजी की बड़ाई करते हैं। बोल-चाल, मिलने के ढंग और विनय से वे मन को हर लेते हैं। करोड़ों सरस्वती और अरबों शेषजी भी प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी के गुण समूहों की गिनती नहीं कर सकते॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुखस्वरूप रघुबंसमनि मंगल मोद निधान।
ते सोवत कुस डासि महि बिधि गति अति बलवान॥200॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो सुख स्वरूप रघुवंश शिरोमणि श्री रामचंद्रजी मंगल और आनंद के भंडार हैं, वे पृथ्वी पर कुशा बिछाकर सोते हैं। विधाता की गति बड़ी ही बलवान है॥200॥

चौपाई :

* राम सुना दुखु कान न काऊ। जीवनतरु जिमि जोगवइ राउ॥
पलक नयन फनि मनि जेहि भाँती। जोगवहिं जननि सकल दिन राती॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी ने कानों से भी कभी दुःख का नाम नहीं सुना। महाराज स्वयं जीवन वृक्ष की तरह उनकी सार-सँभाल किया करते थे। सब माताएँ भी रात-दिन उनकी ऐसी सार-सँभाल करती थीं, जैसे पलक नेत्रों और साँप अपनी मणि की करते हैं॥1॥

* ते अब फिरत बिपिन पदचारी। कंद मूल फल फूल अहारी॥
धिग कैकई अमंगल मूला। भइसि प्रान प्रियतम प्रतिकूला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वही श्री रामचंद्रजी अब जंगलों में पैदल फिरते हैं और कंद-मूल तथा फल-फूलों का भोजन करते हैं। अमंगल की मूल कैकेयी धिक्कार है, जो अपने प्राणप्रियतम पति से भी प्रतिकूल हो गई॥2॥

* मैं धिग धिग अघ उदधि अभागी। सबु उतपातु भयउ जेहि लागी॥
कुल कलंकु करि सृजेउ बिधाताँ। साइँदोह मोहि कीन्ह कुमाताँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे पापों के समुद्र और अभागे को धिक्कार है, धिक्कार है, जिसके कारण ये सब उत्पात हुए। विधाता ने मुझे कुल का कलंक बनाकर पैदा किया और कुमाता ने मुझे स्वामी द्रोही बना दिया॥3॥

* सुनि सप्रेम समुझाव निषादू। नाथ करिअ कत बादि बिषादू॥
राम तुम्हहि प्रिय तुम्ह प्रिय रामहि। यह निरजोसु दोसु बिधि बामहि॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर निषादराज प्रेमपूर्वक समझाने लगा- हे नाथ! आप व्यर्थ विषाद किसलिए करते हैं? श्री रामचंद्रजी आपको प्यारे हैं और आप श्री रामचंद्रजी को प्यारे हैं। यही निचोड़ (निश्चित सिद्धांत) है, दोष तो प्रतिकूल विधाता को है॥4॥

छंद- :

** बिधि बाम की करनी कठिन जेहिं मातु कीन्ही बावरी।
तेहि राति पुनि पुनि करहिं प्रभु सादर सरहना रावरी॥
तुलसी न तुम्ह सो राम प्रीतमु कहतु हौं सौंहे किएँ।
परिनाम मंगल जानि अपने आनिए धीरजु हिएँ॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रतिकूल विधाता की करनी बड़ी कठोर है, जिसने माता कैकेयी को बावली बना दिया (उसकी मति फेर दी)। उस रात को प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी बार-बार आदरपूर्वक आपकी बड़ी सराहना करते थे। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- (निषादराज कहता है कि-) श्री रामचंद्रजी को आपके समान अतिशय प्रिय और कोई नहीं है, मैं सौगंध खाकर कहता हूँ। परिणाम में मंगल होगा, यह जानकर आप अपने हृदय में धैर्य धारण कीजिए।

----------


## calvitf

भरत-निषाद मिलन और संवाद और भरतजी का तथा नगरवासियों का प्रेम-4

सोरठा : 

* अंतरजामी रामु सकुच सप्रेम कृपायतन।
चलिअ करिअ बिश्रामु यह बिचारि दृढ़ आनि मन॥201॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी अंतर्यामी तथा संकोच, प्रेम और कृपा के धाम हैं, यह विचार कर और मन में दृढ़ता लाकर चलिए और विश्राम कीजिए॥201॥

चौपाई : 

* सखा बचन सुनि उर धरि धीरा। बास चले सुमिरत रघुबीरा॥
यह सुधि पाइ नगर नर नारी। चले बिलोकन आरत भारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सखा के वचन सुनकर, हृदय में धीरज धरकर श्री रामचंद्रजी का स्मरण करते हुए भरतजी डेरे को चले। नगर के सारे स्त्री-पुरुष यह (श्री रामजी के ठहरने के स्थान का) समाचार पाकर बड़े आतुर होकर उस स्थान को देखने चले॥1॥

* परदखिना करि करहिं प्रनामा। देहिं कैकइहि खोरि निकामा।
भरि भरि बारि बिलोचन लेंहीं। बाम बिधातहि दूषन देहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे उस स्थान की परिक्रमा करके प्रणाम करते हैं और कैकेयी को बहुत दोष देते हैं। नेत्रों में जल भर-भर लेते हैं और प्रतिकूल विधाता को दूषण देते हैं॥2॥

* एक सराहहिं भरत सनेहू। कोउ कह नृपति निबाहेउ नेहू॥
निंदहिं आपु सराहि निषादहि। को कहि सकइ बिमोह बिषादहि॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई भरतजी के स्नेह की सराहना करते हैं और कोई कहते हैं कि राजा ने अपना प्रेम खूब निबाहा। सब अपनी निंदा करके निषाद की प्रशंसा करते हैं। उस समय के विमोह और विषाद को कौन कह सकता है?॥3॥

* ऐहि बिधि राति लोगु सबु जागा। भा भिनुसार गुदारा लागा॥
गुरहि सुनावँ चढ़ाइ सुहाईं। नईं नाव सब मातु चढ़ाईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार रातभर सब लोग जागते रहे। सबेरा होते ही खेवा लगा। सुंदर नाव पर गुरुजी को चढ़ाकर फिर नई नाव पर सब माताओं को चढ़ाया॥4॥

* दंड चारि महँ भा सबु पारा। उतरि भरत तब सबहि सँभारा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चार घड़ी में सब गंगाजी के पार उतर गए। तब भरतजी ने उतरकर सबको सँभाला॥5॥

दोहा :

* प्रातक्रिया करि मातु पद बंदि गुरहि सिरु नाइ।
आगें किए निषाद गन दीन्हेउ कटकु चलाइ॥202॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रातःकाल की क्रियाओं को करके माता के चरणों की वंदना कर और गुरुजी को सिर नवाकर भरतजी ने विषाद गणों को (रास्ता दिखलाने के लिए) आगे कर लिया और सेना चला दी॥202॥141॥

चौपाई : 

* कियउ निषादनाथु अगुआईं। मातु पालकीं सकल चलाईं॥
साथ बोलाइ भाइ लघु दीन्हा। बिप्रन्ह सहित गवनु गुर कीन्हा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*निषादराज को आगे करके पीछे सब माताओं की पालकियाँ चलाईं। छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्नजी को बुलाकर उनके साथ कर दिया। फिर ब्राह्मणों सहित गुरुजी ने गमन किया॥1॥

* आपु सुरसरिहि कीन्ह प्रनामू। सुमिरे लखन सहित सिय रामू॥
गवने भरत पयादेहिं पाए। कोतल संग जाहिं डोरिआए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तदनन्तर आप (भरतजी) ने गंगाजी को प्रणाम किया और लक्ष्मण सहित श्री सीता-रामजी का स्मरण किया। भरतजी पैदल ही चले। उनके साथ कोतल (बिना सवार के) घोड़े बागडोर से बँधे हुए चले जा रहे हैं॥2॥

* कहहिं सुसेवक बारहिं बारा। होइअ नाथ अस्व असवारा॥
रामु पयादेहि पायँ सिधाए। हम कहँ रथ गज बाजि बनाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उत्तम सेवक बार-बार कहते हैं कि हे नाथ! आप घोड़े पर सवार हो लीजिए। (भरतजी जवाब देते हैं कि) श्री रामचंद्रजी तो पैदल ही गए और हमारे लिए रथ, हाथी और घोड़े बनाए गए हैं॥3॥

* सिर भर जाउँ उचित अस मोरा। सब तें सेवक धरमु कठोरा॥
देखि भरत गति सुनि मृदु बानी। सब सेवक गन गरहिं गलानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे उचित तो ऐसा है कि मैं सिर के बल चलकर जाऊँ। सेवक का धर्म सबसे कठिन होता है। भरतजी की दशा देखकर और कोमल वाणी सुनकर सब सेवकगण ग्लानि के मारे गले जा रहे हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का प्रयाग जाना और भरत-भरद्वाज संवाद -1 

दोहा :

* भरत तीसरे पहर कहँ कीन्ह प्रबेसु प्रयाग।
कहत राम सिय राम सिय उमगि उमगि अनुराग॥203॥

*भावार्थ:-*प्रेम में उमँग-उमँगकर सीताराम-सीताराम कहते हुए भरतजी ने तीसरे पहर प्रयाग में प्रवेश किया॥203॥

चौपाई :

* झलका झलकत पायन्ह कैसें। पंकज कोस ओस कन जैसें॥
भरत पयादेहिं आए आजू। भयउ दुखित सुनि सकल समाजू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके चरणों में छाले कैसे चमकते हैं, जैसे कमल की कली पर ओस की बूँदें चमकती हों। भरतजी आज पैदल ही चलकर आए हैं, यह समाचार सुनकर सारा समाज दुःखी हो गया॥1॥

* खबरि लीन्ह सब लोग नहाए। कीन्ह प्रनामु त्रिबेनिहिं आए॥
सबिधि सितासित नीर नहाने। दिए दान महिसुर सनमाने॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब भरतजी ने यह पता पा लिया कि सब लोग स्नान कर चुके, तब त्रिवेणी पर आकर उन्हें प्रणाम किया। फिर विधिपूर्वक (गंगा-यमुना के) श्वेत और श्याम जल में स्नान किया और दान देकर ब्राह्मणों का सम्मान किया॥2॥

* देखत स्यामल धवल हलोरे। पुलकि सरीर भरत कर जोरे॥
सकल काम प्रद तीरथराऊ। बेद बिदित जग प्रगट प्रभाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्याम और सफेद (यमुनाजी और गंगाजी की) लहरों को देखकर भरतजी का शरीर पुलकित हो उठा और उन्होंने हाथ जोड़कर कहा- हे तीर्थराज! आप समस्त कामनाओं को पूर्ण करने वाले हैं। आपका प्रभाव वेदों में प्रसिद्ध और संसार में प्रकट है॥3॥

* मागउँ भीख त्यागि निज धरमू। आरत काह न करइ कुकरमू॥
अस जियँ जानि सुजान सुदानी। सफल करहिं जग जाचक बानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं अपना धर्म (न माँगने का क्षत्रिय धर्म) त्यागकर आप से भीख माँगता हूँ। आर्त्त मनुष्य कौन सा कुकर्म नहीं करता? ऐसा हृदय में जानकर सुजान उत्तम दानी जगत्* में माँगने वाले की वाणी को सफल किया करते हैं (अर्थात्* वह जो माँगता है, सो दे देते हैं)॥4॥

दोहा :

* अरथ न धरम न काम रुचि गति न चहउँ निरबान।
जनम-जनम रति राम पद यह बरदानु न आन॥204॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे न अर्थ की रुचि (इच्छा) है, न धर्म की, न काम की और न मैं मोक्ष ही चाहता हूँ। जन्म-जन्म में मेरा श्री रामजी के चरणों में प्रेम हो, बस, यही वरदान माँगता हूँ, दूसरा कुछ नहीं॥204॥

चौपाई :

* जानहुँ रामु कुटिल करि मोही। लोग कहउ गुर साहिब द्रोही॥
सीता राम चरन रति मोरें। अनुदिन बढ़उ अनुग्रह तोरें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वयं श्री रामचंद्रजी भी भले ही मुझे कुटिल समझें और लोग मुझे गुरुद्रोही तथा स्वामी द्रोही भले ही कहें, पर श्री सीता-रामजी के चरणों में मेरा प्रेम आपकी कृपा से दिन-दिन बढ़ता ही रहे॥1॥

* जलदु जनम भरि सुरति बिसारउ। जाचत जलु पबि पाहन डारउ॥
चातकु रटिन घटें घटि जाई। बढ़ें प्रेमु सब भाँति भलाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेघ चाहे जन्मभर चातक की सुध भुला दे और जल माँगने पर वह चाहे वज्र और पत्थर (ओले) ही गिरावे, पर चातक की रटन घटने से तो उसकी बात ही घट जाएगी (प्रतिष्ठा ही नष्ट हो जाएगी)। उसकी तो प्रेम बढ़ने में ही सब तरह से भलाई है॥2॥

* कनकहिं बान चढ़इ जिमि दाहें। तिमि प्रियतम पद नेम निबाहें॥
भरत बचन सुनि माझ त्रिबेनी। भइ मृदु बानि सुमंगल देनी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे तपाने से सोने पर आब (चमक) आ जाती है, वैसे ही प्रियतम के चरणों में प्रेम का नियम निबाहने से प्रेमी सेवक का गौरव बढ़ जाता है। भरतजी के वचन सुनकर बीच त्रिवेणी में से सुंदर मंगल देने वाली कोमल वाणी हुई॥3॥

* तात भरत तुम्ह सब बिधि साधू। राम चरन अनुराग अगाधू॥
बादि गलानि करहु मन माहीं। तुम्ह सम रामहि कोउ प्रिय नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात भरत! तुम सब प्रकार से साधु हो। श्री रामचंद्रजी के चरणों में तुम्हारा अथाह प्रेम है। तुम व्यर्थ ही मन में ग्लानि कर रहे हो। श्री रामचंद्रजी को तुम्हारे समान प्रिय कोई नहीं है॥4॥

दोहा :

* तनु पुलकेउ हियँ हरषु सुनि बेनि बचन अनुकूल।
भरत धन्य कहि धन्य सुर हरषित बरषहिं फूल॥205॥
*
भावार्थ:-*त्रिवेणीजी के अनुकूल वचन सुनकर भरतजी का शरीर पुलकित हो गया, हृदय में हर्ष छा गया। भरतजी धन्य हैं, कहकर देवता हर्षित होकर फूल बरसाने लगे॥205॥

चौपाई :

* प्रमुदित तीरथराज निवासी। बैखानस बटु गृही उदासी॥
कहहिं परसपर मिलि दस पाँचा। भरत सनेहु सीलु सुचि साँचा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तीर्थराज प्रयाग में रहने वाले वनप्रस्थ, ब्रह्मचारी, गृहस्थ और उदासीन (संन्यासी) सब बहुत ही आनंदित हैं और दस-पाँच मिलकर आपस में कहते हैं कि भरतजी का प्रेम और शील पवित्र और सच्चा है॥1॥

* सुनत राम गुन ग्राम सुहाए। भरद्वाज मुनिबर पहिं आए॥
दंड प्रनामु करत मुनि देखे। मूरतिमंत भाग्य निज लेखे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के सुंदर गुण समूहों को सुनते हुए वे मुनिश्रेष्ठ भरद्वाजजी के पास आए। मुनि ने भरतजी को दण्डवत प्रणाम करते देखा और उन्हें अपना मूर्तिमान सौभाग्य समझा॥2॥

* धाइ उठाइ लाइ उर लीन्हे। दीन्हि असीस कृतारथ कीन्हे॥
आसनु दीन्ह नाइ सिरु बैठे। चहत सकुच गृहँ जनु भजि पैठे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने दौड़कर भरतजी को उठाकर हृदय से लगा लिया और आशीर्वाद देकर कृतार्थ किया। मुनि ने उन्हें आसन दिया। वे सिर नवाकर इस तरह बैठे मानो भागकर संकोच के घर में घुस जाना चाहते हैं॥3॥

* मुनि पूँछब कछु यह बड़ सोचू। बोले रिषि लखि सीलु सँकोचू॥
सुनहु भरत हम सब सुधि पाई। बिधि करतब पर किछु न बसाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके मन में यह बड़ा सोच है कि मुनि कुछ पूछेंगे (तो मैं क्या उत्तर दूँगा)। भरतजी के शील और संकोच को देखकर ऋषि बोले- भरत! सुनो, हम सब खबर पा चुके हैं। विधाता के कर्तव्य पर कुछ वश नहीं चलता॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का प्रयाग जाना और भरत-भरद्वाज संवाद -2

दोहा :

* तुम्ह गलानि जियँ जनि करहु समुझि मातु करतूति।
तात कैकइहि दोसु नहिं गई गिरा मति धूति॥206॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता की करतूत को समझकर (याद करके) तुम हृदय में ग्लानि मत करो। हे तात! कैकेयी का कोई दोष नहीं है, उसकी बुद्धि तो सरस्वती बिगाड़ गई थी॥206॥

चौपाई :

* यहउ कहत भल कहिहि न कोऊ। लोकु बेदु बुध संमत दोऊ॥
तात तुम्हार बिमल जसु गाई। पाइहि लोकउ बेदु बड़ाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह कहते भी कोई भला न कहेगा, क्योंकि लोक और वेद दोनों ही विद्वानों को मान्य है, किन्तु हे तात! तुम्हारा निर्मल यश गाकर तो लोक और वेद दोनों बड़ाई पावेंगे॥1॥

* लोक बेद संमत सबु कहई। जेहि पितु देइ राजु सो लहई॥
राउ सत्यब्रत तुम्हहि बोलाई। देत राजु सुखु धरमु बड़ाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह लोक और वेद दोनों को मान्य है और सब यही कहते हैं कि पिता जिसको राज्य दे वही पाता है। राजा सत्यव्रती थे, तुमको बुलाकर राज्य देते, तो सुख मिलता, धर्म रहता और बड़ाई होती॥2॥

* राम गवनु बन अनरथ मूला। जो सुनि सकल बिस्व भइ सूला॥
सो भावी बस रानि अयानी। करि कुचालि अंतहुँ पछितानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारे अनर्थ की जड़ तो श्री रामचन्द्रजी का वनगमन है, जिसे सुनकर समस्त संसार को पीड़ा हुई। वह श्री राम का वनगमन भी भावीवश हुआ। बेसमझ रानी तो भावीवश कुचाल करके अंत में पछताई॥3॥

* तहँउँ तुम्हार अलप अपराधू। कहै सो अधम अयान असाधू॥
करतेहु राजु त तुम्हहि ना दोषू। रामहि होत सुनत संतोषू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसमें भी तुम्हारा कोई तनिक सा भी अपराध कहे, तो वह अधम, अज्ञानी और असाधु है। यदि तुम राज्य करते तो भी तुम्हें दोष न होता। सुनकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी को भी संतोष ही होता॥4॥

दोहा :

* अब अति कीन्हेहु भरत भल तुम्हहि उचित मत एहु।
सकल सुमंगल मूल जग रघुबर चरन सनेहु॥207॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भरत! अब तो तुमने बहुत ही अच्छा किया, यही मत तुम्हारे लिए उचित था। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों में प्रेम होना ही संसार में समस्त सुंदर मंगलों का मूल है॥207॥

चौपाई :

* सो तुम्हार धनु जीवनु प्राना। भूरिभाग को तुम्हहि समाना॥
यह तुम्हार आचरजु न ताता। दसरथ सुअन राम प्रिय भ्राता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सो वह (श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों का प्रेम) तो तुम्हारा धन, जीवन और प्राण ही है, तुम्हारे समान बड़भागी कौन है? हे तात! तुम्हारे लिए यह आश्चर्य की बात नहीं है, क्योंकि तुम दशरथजी के पुत्र और श्री रामचन्द्रजी के प्यारे भाई हो॥1॥

* सुनहु भरत रघुबर मन माहीं। पेम पात्रु तुम्ह सम कोउ नाहीं॥
लखन राम सीतहि अति प्रीती। निसि सब तुम्हहि सराहत बीती॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भरत! सुनो, श्री रामचन्द्र के मन में तुम्हारे समान प्रेम पात्र दूसरा कोई नहीं है। लक्ष्मणजी, श्री रामजी और सीताजी तीनों की सारी रात उस दिन अत्यन्त प्रेम के साथ तुम्हारी सराहना करते ही बीती॥2॥

* जाना मरमु नहात प्रयागा। मगन होहिं तुम्हरें अनुरागा॥
तुम्ह पर अस सनेहु रघुबर कें। सुख जीवन जग जस जड़ नर कें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रयागराज में जब वे स्नान कर रहे थे, उस समय मैंने उनका यह मर्म जाना। वे तुम्हारे प्रेम में मग्न हो रहे थे। तुम पर श्री रामचन्द्रजी का ऐसा ही (अगाध) स्नेह है, जैसा मूर्ख (विषयासक्त) मनुष्य का संसार में सुखमय जीवन पर होता है॥3॥

* यह न अधिक रघुबीर बड़ाई। प्रनत कुटुंब पाल रघुराई॥
तुम्ह तौ भरत मोर मत एहू। धरें देह जनु राम सनेहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह श्री रघुनाथजी की बहुत बड़ाई नहीं है, क्योंकि श्री रघुनाथजी तो शरणागत के कुटुम्ब भर को पालने वाले हैं। हे भरत! मेरा यह मत है कि तुम तो मानो शरीरधारी श्री रामजी के प्रेम ही हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* तुम्ह कहँ भरत कलंक यह हम सब कहँ उपदेसु।
राम भगति रस सिद्धि हित भा यह समउ गनेसु॥208॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भरत! तुम्हारे लिए (तुम्हारी समझ में) यह कलंक है, पर हम सबके लिए तो उपदेश है। श्री रामभक्ति रूपी रस की सिद्धि के लिए यह समय गणेश (बड़ा शुभ) हुआ है॥208॥

चौपाई :

* नव बिधु बिमल तात जसु तोरा। रघुबर किंकर कुमुद चकोरा॥
उदित सदा अँथइहि कबहूँ ना। घटिहि न जग नभ दिन दिन दूना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! तुम्हारा यश निर्मल नवीन चन्द्रमा है और श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दास कुमुद और चकोर हैं (वह चन्द्रमा तो प्रतिदिन अस्त होता और घटता है, जिससे कुमुद और चकोर को दुःख होता है), परन्तु यह तुम्हारा यश रूपी चन्द्रमा सदा उदय रहेगा, कभी अस्त होगा ही नहीं! जगत रूपी आकाश में यह घटेगा नहीं, वरन दिन-दिन दूना होगा॥1॥

* कोक तिलोक प्रीति अति करिही। प्रभु प्रताप रबि छबिहि न हरिही॥
निसि दिन सुखद सदा सब काहू। ग्रसिहि न कैकइ करतबु राहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*त्रैलोक्य रूपी चकवा इस यश रूपी चन्द्रमा पर अत्यन्त प्रेम करेगा और प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी का प्रताप रूपी सूर्य इसकी छबि को हरण नहीं करेगा। यह चन्द्रमा रात-दिन सदा सब किसी को सुख देने वाला होगा। कैकेयी का कुकर्म रूपी राहु इसे ग्रास नहीं करेगा॥2॥

* पूरन राम सुपेम पियूषा। गुर अवमान दोष नहिं दूषा॥
राम भगत अब अमिअँ अघाहूँ। कीन्हेहु सुलभ सुधा बसुधाहूँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह चन्द्रमा श्री रामचन्द्रजी के सुंदर प्रेम रूपी अमृत से पूर्ण है। यह गुरु के अपमान रूपी दोष से दूषित नहीं है। तुमने इस यश रूपी चन्द्रमा की सृष्टि करके पृथ्वी पर भी अमृत को सुलभ कर दिया। अब श्री रामजी के भक्त इस अमृत से तृप्त हो लें॥3॥

* भूप भगीरथ सुरसरि आनी। सुमिरत सकल सुमंगल खानी॥
दसरथ गुन गन बरनि न जाहीं। अधिकु कहा जेहि सम जग नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा भगीरथ गंगाजी को लाए, जिन (गंगाजी) का स्मरण ही सम्पूर्ण सुंदर मंगलों की खान है। दशरथजी के गुण समूहों का तो वर्णन ही नहीं किया जा सकता, अधिक क्या, जिनकी बराबरी का जगत में कोई नहीं है॥4॥

दोहा :

* जासु सनेह सकोच बस राम प्रगट भए आई।
जे हर हिय नयननि कबहुँ निरखे नहीं अघाइ॥209॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनके प्रेम और संकोच (शील) के वश में होकर स्वयं (सच्चिदानंदघन) भगवान श्री राम आकर प्रकट हुए, जिन्हें श्री महादेवजी अपने हृदय के नेत्रों से कभी अघाकर नहीं देख पाए (अर्थात जिनका स्वरूप हृदय में देखते-देखते शिवजी कभी तृप्त नहीं हुए)॥209॥

चौपाई : 

* कीरति बिधु तुम्ह कीन्ह अनूपा। जहँ बस राम पेम मृगरूपा॥
तात गलानि करहु जियँ जाएँ। डरहु दरिद्रहि पारसु पाएँ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(परन्तु उनसे भी बढ़कर) तुमने कीर्ति रूपी अनुपम चंद्रमा को उत्पन्न किया, जिसमें श्री राम प्रेम ही हिरन के (चिह्न के) रूप में बसता है। हे तात! तुम व्यर्थ ही हृदय में ग्लानि कर रहे हो। पारस पाकर भी तुम दरिद्रता से डर रहे हो!॥1॥

* सुनहु भरत हम झूठ न कहहीं। उदासीन तापस बन रहहीं॥
सब साधन कर सुफल सुहावा। लखन राम सिय दरसनु पावा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भरत! सुनो, हम झूठ नहीं कहते। हम उदासीन हैं (किसी का पक्ष नहीं करते), तपस्वी हैं (किसी की मुँह देखी नहीं कहते) और वन में रहते हैं (किसी से कुछ प्रयोजन नहीं रखते)। सब साधनों का उत्तम फल हमें लक्ष्मणजी, श्री रामजी और सीताजी का दर्शन प्राप्त हुआ॥2॥

* तेहि फल कर फलु दरस तुम्हारा। सहित प्रयाग सुभाग हमारा॥
भरत धन्य तुम्ह जसु जगु जयऊ। कहि अस प्रेम मगन मुनि भयऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(सीता-लक्ष्मण सहित श्री रामदर्शन रूप) उस महान फल का परम फल यह तुम्हारा दर्शन है! प्रयागराज समेत हमारा बड़ा भाग्य है। हे भरत! तुम धन्य हो, तुमने अपने यश से जगत को जीत लिया है। ऐसा कहकर मुनि प्रेम में मग्न हो गए॥3॥

* सुनि मुनि बचन सभासद हरषे। साधु सराहि सुमन सुर बरषे॥
धन्य धन्य धुनि गगन प्रयागा। सुनि सुनि भरतु मगन अनुरागा॥4
*
भावार्थ:-*भरद्वाज मुनि के वचन सुनकर सभासद् हर्षित हो गए। 'साधु-साधु' कहकर सराहना करते हुए देवताओं ने फूल बरसाए। आकाश में और प्रयागराज में 'धन्य, धन्य' की ध्वनि सुन-सुनकर भरतजी प्रेम में मग्न हो रहे हैं॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का प्रयाग जाना और भरत-भरद्वाज संवाद -3 

दोहा :

* पुलक गात हियँ रामु सिय सजल सरोरुह नैन।
करि प्रनामु मुनि मंडलिहि बोले गदगद बैन॥210॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी का शरीर पुलकित है, हृदय में श्री सीता-रामजी हैं और कमल के समान नेत्र (प्रेमाश्रु के) जल से भरे हैं। वे मुनियों की मंडली को प्रणाम करके गद्गद वचन बोले-॥210॥

चौपाई :

* मुनि समाजु अरु तीरथराजू। साँचिहुँ सपथ अघाइ अकाजू॥
एहिं थल जौं किछु कहिअ बनाई। एहि सम अधिक न अघ अधमाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनियों का समाज है और फिर तीर्थराज है। यहाँ सच्ची सौगंध खाने से भी भरपूर हानि होती है। इस स्थान में यदि कुछ बनाकर कहा जाए, तो इसके समान कोई बड़ा पाप और नीचता न होगी॥1॥

* तुम्ह सर्बग्य कहउँ सतिभाऊ। उर अंतरजामी रघुराऊ॥
मोहि न मातु करतब कर सोचू। नहिं दुखु जियँ जगु जानिहि पोचू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं सच्चे भाव से कहता हूँ। आप सर्वज्ञ हैं और श्री रघुनाथजी हृदय के भीतर की जानने वाले हैं (मैं कुछ भी असत्य कहूँगा तो आपसे और उनसे छिपा नहीं रह सकता)। मुझे माता कैकेयी की करनी का कुछ भी सोच नहीं है और न मेरे मन में इसी बात का दुःख है कि जगत मुझे नीच समझेगा॥2॥

* नाहिन डरु बिगरिहि परलोकू। पितहु मरन कर मोहि न सोकू॥
सुकृत सुजस भरि भुअन सुहाए। लछिमन राम सरिस सुत पाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*न यही डर है कि मेरा परलोक बिगड़ जाएगा और न पिताजी के मरने का ही मुझे शोक है, क्योंकि उनका सुंदर पुण्य और सुयश विश्व भर में सुशोभित है। उन्होंने श्री राम-लक्ष्मण सरीखे पुत्र पाए॥3॥

* राम बिरहँ तजि तनु छनभंगू। भूप सोच कर कवन प्रसंगू॥
राम लखन सिय बिनु पग पनहीं। करि मुनि बेष फिरहिं बन बनहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर जिन्होंने श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विरह में अपने क्षणभंगुर शरीर को त्याग दिया, ऐसे राजा के लिए सोच करने का कौन प्रसंग है? (सोच इसी बात का है कि) श्री रामजी, लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी पैरों में बिना जूती के मुनियों का वेष बनाए वन-वन में फिरते हैं॥4॥

दोहा : 

* अजिन बसन फल असन महि सयन डासि कुस पात।
बसि तरु तर नित सहत हिम आतप बरषा बात॥211॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे वल्कल वस्त्र पहनते हैं, फलों का भोजन करते हैं, पृथ्वी पर कुश और पत्ते बिछाकर सोते हैं और वृक्षों के नीचे निवास करके नित्य सर्दी, गर्मी, वर्षा और हवा सहते हैं। 211॥

चौपाई : 

* एहि दुख दाहँ दहइ दिन छाती। भूख न बासर नीद न राती॥
एहि कुरोग कर औषधु नाहीं। सोधेउँ सकल बिस्व मन माहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसी दुःख की जलन से निरंतर मेरी छाती जलती रहती है। मुझे न दिन में भूख लगती है, न रात को नींद आती है। मैंने मन ही मन समस्त विश्व को खोज डाला, पर इस कुरोग की औषध कहीं नहीं है॥1॥

* मातु कुमत बढ़ई अघ मूला। तेहिं हमार हित कीन्ह बँसूला॥
कलि कुकाठ कर कीन्ह कुजंत्रू। गाड़ि अवधि पढ़ि कठिन कुमंत्रू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता का कुमत (बुरा विचार) पापों का मूल बढ़ई है। उसने हमारे हित का बसूला बनाया। उससे कलह रूपी कुकाठ का कुयंत्र बनाया और चौदह वर्ष की अवधि रूपी कठिन कुमंत्र पढ़कर उस यंत्र को गाड़ दिया। (यहाँ माता का कुविचार बढ़ई है, भरत को राज्य बसूला है, राम का वनवास कुयंत्र है और चौदह वर्ष की अवधि कुमंत्र है)॥2॥

* मोहि लगि यहु कुठाटु तेहिं ठाटा। घालेसि सब जगु बारहबाटा॥
मिटइ कुजोगु राम फिरि आएँ। बसइ अवध नहिं आन उपाएँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरे लिए उसने यह सारा कुठाट (बुरा साज) रचा और सारे जगत को बारहबाट (छिन्न-भिन्न) करके नष्ट कर डाला। यह कुयोग श्री रामचन्द्रजी के लौट आने पर ही मिट सकता है और तभी अयोध्या बस सकती है, दूसरे किसी उपाय से नहीं॥3॥

* भरत बचन सुनि मुनि सुखु पाई। सबहिं कीन्हि बहु भाँति बड़ाई॥
तात करहु जनि सोचु बिसेषी। सब दुखु मिटिहि राम पग देखी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के वचन सुनकर मुनि ने सुख पाया और सभी ने उनकी बहुत प्रकार से बड़ाई की। (मुनि ने कहा-) हे तात! अधिक सोच मत करो। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणों का दर्शन करते ही सारा दुःख मिट जाएगा॥4॥

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र अतिसुन्दर प्रस्तुतियाँ, कमसे कम यहा तो श्री रामायण पढ़ने को मिल रही हैं धन्यवाद | रेपो +++

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र अतिसुन्दर प्रस्तुतियाँ, कमसे कम यहा तो श्री रामायण पढ़ने को मिल रही हैं धन्यवाद | रेपो +++


*मित्र रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर आने व सराहना के लिए 
एवं सम्मान के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*

----------


## abcl42

मानस में दो प्रमुख वक्ता भगवन शिव एवं काग भुशिंडी जी  के अनुभव :-

उमा कहौं मैं अनुभव अपना - सत  हरि  भजन जगत सब सपना /

निज अनुभव अब कहौं  खगेशा - बिनु हरि भजन  न जाहिं  कलेशा /

----------


## calvitf

> मानस में दो प्रमुख वक्ता भगवन शिव एवं काग भुशिंडी जी  के अनुभव :-
> 
> उमा कहौं मैं अनुभव अपना - सत  हरि  भजन जगत सब सपना /
> 
> निज अनुभव अब कहौं  खगेशा - बिनु हरि भजन  न जाहिं  कलेशा /


*
अति सुंदर बन्धु इसी तरह आप अपना अनुभव बांटते रहा करे बड़ी कृपा होगी*

----------


## calvitf

भरद्वाज द्वारा भरत का सत्कार-1   

दोहा :

* करि प्रबोधु मुनिबर कहेउ अतिथि पेमप्रिय होहु।
कंद मूल फल फूल हम देहिं लेहु करि छोहु॥212॥

*भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार मुनिश्रेष्ठ भरद्वाजजी ने उनका समाधान करके कहा- अब आप लोग हमारे प्रेम प्रिय अतिथि बनिए और कृपा करके कंद-मूल, फल-फूल जो कुछ हम दें, स्वीकार कीजिए॥212॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि मुनि बचन भरत हियँ सोचू। भयउ कुअवसर कठिन सँकोचू॥
जानि गुरुइ गुर गिरा बहोरी। चरन बंदि बोले कर जोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि के वचन सुनकर भरत के हृदय में सोच हुआ कि यह बेमौके बड़ा बेढब संकोच आ पड़ा! फिर गुरुजनों की वाणी को महत्वपूर्ण (आदरणीय) समझकर, चरणों की वंदना करके हाथ जोड़कर बोले-॥1॥

* सिर धरि आयसु करिअ तुम्हारा। परम धरम यहु नाथ हमारा॥
भरत बचन मुनिबर मन भाए। सुचि सेवक सिष निकट बोलाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आपकी आज्ञा को सिर चढ़ाकर उसका पालन करना, यह हमारा परम धर्म है। भरतजी के ये वचन मुनिश्रेष्ठ के मन को अच्छे लगे। उन्होंने विश्वासपात्र सेवकों और शिष्यों को पास बुलाया॥2॥

* चाहिअ कीन्हि भरत पहुनाई। कंद मूल फल आनहु जाई।
भलेहिं नाथ कहि तिन्ह सिर नाए। प्रमुदित निज निज काज सिधाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और कहा कि) भरत की पहुनाई करनी चाहिए। जाकर कंद, मूल और फल लाओ। उन्होंने 'हे नाथ! बहुत अच्छा' कहकर सिर नवाया और तब वे बड़े आनंदित होकर अपने-अपने काम को चल दिए॥3॥

* मुनिहि सोच पाहुन बड़ नेवता। तसि पूजा चाहिअ जस देवता॥
सुनि रिधि सिधि अनिमादिक आईं। आयसु होइ सो करहिं गोसाईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि को चिंता हुई कि हमने बहुत बड़े मेहमान को न्योता है। अब जैसा देवता हो, वैसी ही उसकी पूजा भी होनी चाहिए। यह सुनकर ऋद्धियाँ और अणिमादि सिद्धियाँ आ गईं (और बोलीं-) हे गोसाईं! जो आपकी आज्ञा हो सो हम करें॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम बिरह ब्याकुल भरतु सानुज सहित समाज।
पहुनाई करि हरहु श्रम कहा मुदित मुनिराज॥213॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनिराज ने प्रसन्न होकर कहा- छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न और समाज सहित भरतजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विरह में व्याकुल हैं, इनकी पहुनाई (आतिथ्य सत्कार) करके इनके श्रम को दूर करो॥213॥ 

चौपाई :

* रिधि सिधि सिर धरि मुनिबर बानी। बड़भागिनि आपुहि अनुमानी॥
कहहिं परसपर सिधि समुदाई। अतुलित अतिथि राम लघु भाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऋद्धि-सिद्धि ने मुनिराज की आज्ञा को सिर चढ़ाकर अपने को बड़भागिनी समझा। सब सिद्धियाँ आपस में कहने लगीं- श्री रामचन्द्रजी के छोटे भाई भरत ऐसे अतिथि हैं, जिनकी तुलना में कोई नहीं आ सकता॥1॥

* मुनि पद बंदि करिअ सोइ आजू। होइ सुखी सब राज समाजू॥
अस कहि रचेउ रुचिर गृह नाना। जेहि बिलोकि बिलखाहिं बिमाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अतः मुनि के चरणों की वंदना करके आज वही करना चाहिए, जिससे सारा राज-समाज सुखी हो। ऐसा कहकर उन्होंने बहुत से सुंदर घर बनाए, जिन्हें देखकर विमान भी विलखते हैं (लजा जाते हैं)॥2॥

* भोग बिभूति भूरि भरि राखे। देखत जिन्हहि अमर अभिलाषे॥
दासीं दास साजु सब लीन्हें। जोगवत रहहिं मनहि मनु दीन्हें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन घरों में बहुत से भोग (इन्द्रियों के विषय) और ऐश्वर्य (ठाट-बाट) का सामान भरकर रख दिया, जिन्हें देखकर देवता भी ललचा गए। दासी-दास सब प्रकार की सामग्री लिए हुए मन लगाकर उनके मनों को देखते रहते हैं (अर्थात उनके मन की रुचि के अनुसार करते रहते हैं)॥3॥

* सब समाजु सजि सिधि पल माहीं। जे सुख सुरपुर सपनेहुँ नाहीं॥
प्रथमहिं बास दिए सब केही। सुंदर सुखद जथा रुचि जेही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो सुख के सामान स्वर्ग में भी स्वप्न में भी नहीं हैं, ऐसे सब सामान सिद्धियों ने पल भर में सजा दिए। पहले तो उन्होंने सब किसी को, जिसकी जैसी रुचि थी, वैसे ही, सुंदर सुखदायक निवास स्थान दिए॥4॥

दोहा :

* बहुरि सपरिजन भरत कहुँ रिषि अस आयसु दीन्ह।
बिधि बिसमय दायकु बिभव मुनिबर तपबल कीन्ह॥214॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और फिर कुटुम्ब सहित भरतजी को दिए, क्योंकि ऋषि भरद्वाजजी ने ऐसी ही आज्ञा दे रखी थी। (भरतजी चाहते थे कि उनके सब संगियों को आराम मिले, इसलिए उनके मन की बात जानकर मुनि ने पहले उन लोगों को स्थान देकर पीछे सपरिवार भरतजी को स्थान देने के लिए आज्ञा दी थी।) मुनि श्रेष्ठ ने तपोबल से ब्रह्मा को भी चकित कर देने वाला वैभव रच दिया॥214॥

चौपाई :

* मुनि प्रभाउ जब भरत बिलोका। सब लघु लगे लोकपति लोका॥
सुख समाजु नहिं जाइ बखानी। देखत बिरति बिसारहिं ग्यानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब भरतजी ने मुनि के प्रभाव को देखा, तो उसके सामने उन्हें (इन्द्र, वरुण, यम, कुबेर आदि) सभी लोकपालों के लोक तुच्छ जान पड़े। सुख की सामग्री का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता, जिसे देखकर ज्ञानी लोग भी वैराग्य भूल जाते हैं॥1॥

* आसन सयन सुबसन बिताना। बन बाटिका बिहग मृग नाना॥
सुरभि फूल फल अमिअ समाना। बिमल जलासय बिबिध बिधाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आसन, सेज, सुंदर वस्त्र, चँदोवे, वन, बगीचे, भाँति-भाँति के पक्षी और पशु, सुगंधित फूल और अमृत के समान स्वादिष्ट फल, अनेकों प्रकार के (तालाब, कुएँ, बावली आदि) निर्मल जलाशय,॥2॥

* असन पान सुचि अमिअ अमी से। देखि लोग सकुचात जमी से॥
सुर सुरभी सुरतरु सबही कें। लखि अभिलाषु सुरेस सची कें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथा अमृत के भी अमृत-सरीखे पवित्र खान-पान के पदार्थ थे, जिन्हें देखकर सब लोग संयमी पुरुषों (विरक्त मुनियों) की भाँति सकुचा रहे हैं। सभी के डेरों में (मनोवांछित वस्तु देने वाले) कामधेनु और कल्पवृक्ष हैं, जिन्हें देखकर इन्द्र और इन्द्राणी को भी अभिलाषा होती है (उनका भी मन ललचा जाता है)॥3॥

* रितु बसंत बह त्रिबिध बयारी। सब कहँ सुलभ पदारथ चारी॥
स्रक चंदन बनितादिक भोगा। देखि हरष बिसमय बस लोगा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वसन्त ऋतु है। शीतल, मंद, सुगंध तीन प्रकार की हवा बह रही है। सभी को (धर्म, अर्थ, काम और मोक्ष) चारों पदार्थ सुलभ हैं। माला, चंदन, स्त्री आदि भोगों को देखकर सब लोग हर्ष और विषाद के वश हो रहे हैं। (हर्ष तो भोग सामग्रियों को और मुनि के तप प्रभाव को देखकर होता है और विषाद इस बात से होता है कि श्री राम के वियोग में नियम-व्रत से रहने वाले हम लोग भोग-विलास में क्यों आ फँसे, कहीं इनमें आसक्त होकर हमारा मन नियम-व्रतों को न त्याग दे)॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरद्वाज द्वारा भरत का सत्कार-2

दोहा :

* संपति चकई भरतु चक मुनि आयस खेलवार।
तेहि निसि आश्रम पिंजराँ राखे भा भिनुसार॥215॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सम्पत्ति (भोग-विलास की सामग्री) चकवी है और भरतजी चकवा हैं और मुनि की आज्ञा खेल है, जिसने उस रात को आश्रम रूपी पिंजड़े में दोनों को बंद कर रखा और ऐसे ही सबेरा हो गया। (जैसे किसी बहेलिए के द्वारा एक पिंजड़े में रखे जाने पर भी चकवी-चकवे का रात को संयोग नहीं होता, वैसे ही भरद्वाजजी की आज्ञा से रात भर भोग सामग्रियों के साथ रहने पर भी भरतजी ने मन से भी उनका स्पर्श तक नहीं किया।)॥215॥

*मासपारायण, उन्नीसवाँ विश्राम*
चौपाई :

* कीन्ह निमज्जनु तीरथराजा। नाई मुनिहि सिरु सहित समाजा।
रिषि आयसु असीस सिर राखी। करि दंडवत बिनय बहु भाषी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(प्रातःकाल) भरतजी ने तीर्थराज में स्नान किया और समाज सहित मुनि को सिर नवाकर और ऋषि की आज्ञा तथा आशीर्वाद को सिर चढ़ाकर दण्डवत्* करके बहुत विनती की॥1॥

* पथ गति कुसल साथ सब लीन्हें। चले चित्रकूटहिं चितु दीन्हें॥
रामसखा कर दीन्हें लागू। चलत देह धरि जनु अनुरागू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तदनन्तर रास्ते की पहचान रखने वाले लोगों (कुशल पथप्रदर्शकों) के साथ सब लोगों को लिए हुए भरतजी त्रिकूट में चित्त लगाए चले। भरतजी रामसखा गुह के हाथ में हाथ दिए हुए ऐसे जा रहे हैं, मानो साक्षात्* प्रेम ही शरीर धारण किए हुए हो॥2॥

* नहिं पद त्रान सीस नहिं छाया। पेमु नेमु ब्रतु धरमु अमाया॥
लखन राम सिय पंथ कहानी। पूँछत सखहि कहत मृदु बानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*न तो उनके पैरों में जूते हैं और न सिर पर छाया है, उनका प्रेम नियम, व्रत और धर्म निष्कपट (सच्चा) है। वे सखा निषादराज से लक्ष्मणजी, श्री रामचंद्रजी और सीताजी के रास्ते की बातें पूछते हैं और वह कोमल वाणी से कहता है॥3॥

* राम बास थल बिटप बिलोकें। उर अनुराग रहत नहिं रोकें॥
देखि दसा सुर बरिसहिं फूला। भइ मृदु महि मगु मंगल मूला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी के ठहरने की जगहों और वृक्षों को देखकर उनके हृदय में प्रेम रोके नहीं रुकता। भरतजी की यह दशा देखकर देवता फूल बरसाने लगे। पृथ्वी कोमल हो गई और मार्ग मंगल का मूल बन गया॥4॥

दोहा :

* किएँ जाहिं छाया जलद सुखद बहइ बर बात।
तस मगु भयउ न राम कहँ जस भा भरतहि जात॥216॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बादल छाया किए जा रहे हैं, सुख देने वाली सुंदर हवा बह रही है। भरतजी के जाते समय मार्ग जैसा सुखदायक हुआ, वैसा श्री रामचंद्रजी को भी नहीं हुआ था॥216॥

चौपाई :

* जड़ चेतन मग जीव घनेरे। जे चितए प्रभु जिन्ह प्रभु हेरे॥
ते सब भए परम पद जोगू। भरत दरस मेटा भव रोगू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रास्ते में असंख्य जड़-चेतन जीव थे। उनमें से जिनको प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी ने देखा, अथवा जिन्होंने प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी को देखा, वे सब (उसी समय) परमपद के अधिकारी हो गए, परन्तु अब भरतजी के दर्शन ने तो उनका भव (जन्म-मरण) रूपी रोग मिटा ही दिया। (श्री रामदर्शन से तो वे परमपद के अधिकारी ही हुए थे, परन्तु भरत दर्शन से उन्हें वह परमपद प्राप्त हो गया)॥1॥

* यह बड़ि बात भरत कइ नाहीं। सुमिरत जिनहि रामु मन माहीं॥
बारक राम कहत जग जेऊ। होत तरन तारन नर तेऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के लिए यह कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है, जिन्हें श्री रामजी स्वयं अपने मन में स्मरण करते रहते हैं। जगत्* में जो भी मनुष्य एक बार 'राम' कह लेते हैं, वे भी तरने-तारने वाले हो जाते हैं॥2॥

* भरतु राम प्रिय पुनि लघु भ्राता। कस न होइ मगु मंगलदाता॥
सिद्ध साधु मुनिबर अस कहहीं। भरतहि निरखि हरषु हियँ लहहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर भरतजी तो श्री रामचंद्रजी के प्यारे तथा उनके छोटे भाई ठहरे। तब भला उनके लिए मार्ग मंगल (सुख) दायक कैसे न हो? सिद्ध, साधु और श्रेष्ठ मुनि ऐसा कह रहे हैं और भरतजी को देखकर हृदय में हर्ष लाभ करते हैं॥3॥

----------


## calvitf

इंद्र-बृहस्पति संवाद  

* देखि प्रभाउ सुरेसहि सोचू। जगु भल भलेहि पोच कहुँ पोचू॥
गुर सन कहेउ करिअ प्रभु सोई। रामहि भरतहि भेंट न होई॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के (इस प्रेम के) प्रभाव को देखकर देवराज इन्द्र को सोच हो गया (कि कहीं इनके प्रेमवश श्री रामजी लौट न जाएँ और हमारा बना-बनाया काम बिगड़ जाए)। संसार भले के लिए भला और बुरे के लिए बुरा है (मनुष्य जैसा आप होता है जगत्* उसे वैसा ही दिखता है)। उसने गुरु बृहस्पतिजी से कहा- हे प्रभो! वही उपाय कीजिए जिससे श्री रामचंद्रजी और भरतजी की भेंट ही न हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* रामु सँकोची प्रेम बस भरत सप्रेम पयोधि।
बनी बात बेगरन चहति करिअ जतनु छलु सोधि॥217॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी संकोची और प्रेम के वश हैं और भरतजी प्रेम के समुद्र हैं। बनी-बनाई बात बिगड़ना चाहती है, इसलिए कुछ छल ढूँढकर इसका उपाय कीजिए॥217॥

चौपाई :

* बचन सुनत सुरगुरु मुसुकाने। सहसनयन बिनु लोचन जाने॥
मायापति सेवक सन माया। करइ त उलटि परइ सुरराया॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इंद्र के वचन सुनते ही देवगुरु बृहस्पतिजी मुस्कुराए। उन्होंने हजार नेत्रों वाले इंद्र को (ज्ञान रूपी) नेत्रोंरहित (मूर्ख) समझा और कहा- हे देवराज! माया के स्वामी श्री रामचंद्रजी के सेवक के साथ कोई माया करता है तो वह उलटकर अपने ही ऊपर आ पड़ती है॥1॥

* तब किछु कीन्ह राम रुख जानी। अब कुचालि करि होइहि हानी।
सुनु सुरेस रघुनाथ सुभाऊ। निज अपराध रिसाहिं न काऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस समय (पिछली बार) तो श्री रामचंद्रजी का रुख जानकर कुछ किया था, परन्तु इस समय कुचाल करने से हानि ही होगी। हे देवराज! श्री रघुनाथजी का स्वभाव सुनो, वे अपने प्रति किए हुए अपराध से कभी रुष्ट नहीं होते॥2॥

* जो अपराधु भगत कर करई। राम रोष पावक सो जरई॥
लोकहुँ बेद बिदित इतिहासा। यह महिमा जानहिं दुरबासा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पर जो कोई उनके भक्त का अपराध करता है, वह श्री राम की क्रोधाग्नि में जल जाता है। लोक और वेद दोनों में इतिहास (कथा) प्रसिद्ध है। इस महिमा को दुर्वासाजी जानते हैं॥3॥

* भरत सरिस को राम सनेही। जगु जप राम रामु जप जेही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारा जगत् श्री राम को जपता है, वे श्री रामजी जिनको जपते हैं, उन भरतजी के समान श्री रामचंद्रजी का प्रेमी कौन होगा?॥4॥

दोहा :

* मनहुँ न आनिअ अमरपति रघुबर भगत अकाजु।
अजसु लोक परलोक दुख दिन दिन सोक समाजु॥218॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देवराज! रघुकुलश्रेष्ठ श्री रामचंद्रजी के भक्त का काम बिगाड़ने की बात मन में भी न लाइए। ऐसा करने से लोक में अपयश और परलोक में दुःख होगा और शोक का सामान दिनोंदिन बढ़ता ही चला जाएगा॥218॥ 

चौपाई :

* सुनु सुरेस उपदेसु हमारा। रामहि सेवकु परम पिआरा॥
मानत सुखु सेवक सेवकाईं। सेवक बैर बैरु अधिकाईं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देवराज! हमारा उपदेश सुनो। श्री रामजी को अपना सेवक परम प्रिय है। वे अपने सेवक की सेवा से सुख मानते हैं और सेवक के साथ वैर करने से बड़ा भारी वैर मानते हैं॥1॥

* जद्यपि सम नहिं राग न रोषू। गहहिं न पाप पूनु गुन दोषू॥
करम प्रधान बिस्व करि राखा। जो जस करइ सो तस फलु चाखा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि वे सम हैं- उनमें न राग है, न रोष है और न वे किसी का पाप-पुण्य और गुण-दोष ही ग्रहण करते हैं। उन्होंने विश्व में कर्म को ही प्रधान कर रखा है। जो जैसा करता है, वह वैसा ही फल भोगता है॥2॥

* तदपि करहिं सम बिषम बिहारा। भगत अभगत हृदय अनुसारा॥
अगनु अलेप अमान एकरस। रामु सगुन भए भगत प्रेम बस॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथापि वे भक्त और अभक्त के हृदय के अनुसार सम और विषम व्यवहार करते हैं (भक्त को प्रेम से गले लगा लेते हैं और अभक्त को मारकर तार देते हैं)। गुणरहित, निर्लेप, मानरहित और सदा एकरस भगवान्* श्री राम भक्त के प्रेमवश ही सगुण हुए हैं॥3॥

* राम सदा सेवक रुचि राखी। बेद पुरान साधु सुर साखी॥
अस जियँ जानि तजहु कुटिलाई। करहु भरत पद प्रीति सुहाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी सदा अपने सेवकों (भक्तों) की रुचि रखते आए हैं। वेद, पुराण, साधु और देवता इसके साक्षी हैं। ऐसा हृदय में जानकर कुटिलता छोड़ दो और भरतजी के चरणों में सुंदर प्रीति करो॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम भगत परहित निरत पर दुख दुखी दयाल।
भगत सिरोमनि भरत तें जनि डरपहु सुरपाल॥219॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देवराज इंद्र! श्री रामचंद्रजी के भक्त सदा दूसरों के हित में लगे रहते हैं, वे दूसरों के दुःख से दुःखी और दयालु होते हैं। फिर भरतजी तो भक्तों के शिरोमणि हैं, उनसे बिलकुल न डरो॥219॥

चौपाई :

* सत्यसंध प्रभु सुर हितकारी। भरत राम आयस अनुसारी॥
स्वारथ बिबस बिकल तुम्ह होहू। भरत दोसु नहिं राउर मोहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी सत्यप्रतिज्ञ और देवताओं का हित करने वाले हैं और भरतजी श्री रामजी की आज्ञा के अनुसार चलने वाले हैं। तुम व्यर्थ ही स्वार्थ के विशेष वश होकर व्याकुल हो रहे हो। इसमें भरतजी का कोई दोष नहीं, तुम्हारा ही मोह है॥1॥

* सुनि सुरबर सुरगुर बर बानी। भा प्रमोदु मन मिटी गलानी॥
बरषि प्रसून हरषि सुरराऊ। लगे सराहन भरत सुभाऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवगुरु बृहस्पतिजी की श्रेष्ठ वाणी सुनकर इंद्र के मन में बड़ा आनंद हुआ और उनकी चिंता मिट गई। तब हर्षित होकर देवराज फूल बरसाकर भरतजी के स्वभाव की सराहना करने लगे॥2॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी चित्रकूट के मार्ग में -1

* एहि बिधि भरत चले मग जाहीं। दसा देखि मुनि सिद्ध सिहाहीं॥
जबहि रामु कहि लेहिं उसासा। उमगत प्रेमु मनहुँ चहु पासा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार भरतजी मार्ग में चले जा रहे हैं। उनकी (प्रेममयी) दशा देखकर मुनि और सिद्ध लोग भी सिहाते हैं। भरतजी जब भी 'राम' कहकर लंबी साँस लेते हैं, तभी मानो चारों ओर प्रेम उमड़ पड़ता है॥3॥

* द्रवहिं बचन सुनि कुलिस पषाना। पुरजन पेमु न जाइ बखाना॥
बीच बास करि जमुनहिं आए। निरखि नीरु लोचन जल छाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके (प्रेम और दीनता से पूर्ण) वचनों को सुनकर वज्र और पत्थर भी पिघल जाते हैं। अयोध्यावासियों का प्रेम कहते नहीं बनता। बीच में निवास (मुकाम) करके भरतजी यमुनाजी के तट पर आए। यमुनाजी का जल देखकर उनके नेत्रों में जल भर आया॥4॥

दोहा :

* रघुबर बरन बिलोकि बर बारि समेत समाज।
होत मगन बारिधि बिरह चढ़े बिबेक जहाज॥220॥

*भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी के (श्याम) रंग का सुंदर जल देखकर सारे समाज सहित भरतजी (प्रेम विह्वल होकर) श्री रामजी के विरह रूपी समुद्र में डूबते-डूबते विवेक रूपी जहाज पर चढ़ गए (अर्थात्* यमुनाजी का श्यामवर्ण जल देखकर सब लोग श्यामवर्ण भगवान के प्रेम में विह्वल हो गए और उन्हें न पाकर विरह व्यथा से पीड़ित हो गए, तब भरतजी को यह ध्यान आया कि जल्दी चलकर उनके साक्षात्* दर्शन करेंगे, इस विवेक से वे फिर उत्साहित हो गए)॥220॥

चौपाई :

* जमुन तीर तेहि दिन करि बासू। भयउ समय सम सबहि सुपासू॥
रातिहिं घाट घाट की तरनी। आईं अगनित जाहिं न बरनी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस दिन यमुनाजी के किनारे निवास किया। समयानुसार सबके लिए (खान-पान आदि की) सुंदर व्यवस्था हुई (निषादराज का संकेत पाकर) रात ही रात में घाट-घाट की अगणित नावें वहाँ आ गईं, जिनका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥1॥

* प्रात पार भए एकहि खेवाँ। तोषे रामसखा की सेवाँ॥
चले नहाइ नदिहि सिर नाई। साथ निषादनाथ दोउ भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबेरे एक ही खेवे में सब लोग पार हो गए और श्री रामचंद्रजी के सखा निषादराज की इस सेवा से संतुष्ट हुए। फिर स्नान करके और नदी को सिर नवाकर निषादराज के साथ दोनों भाई चले॥2॥

* आगें मुनिबर बाहन आछें। राजसमाज जाइ सबु पाछें॥
तेहि पाछें दोउ बंधु पयादें। भूषन बसन बेष सुठि सादें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आगे अच्छी-अच्छी सवारियों पर श्रेष्ठ मुनि हैं, उनके पीछे सारा राजसमाज जा रहा है। उसके पीछे दोनों भाई बहुत सादे भूषण-वस्त्र और वेष से पैदल चल रहे हैं॥3॥

* सेवक सुहृद सचिवसुत साथा। सुमिरत लखनु सीय रघुनाथा॥
जहँ जहँ राम बास बिश्रामा। तहँ तहँ करहिं सप्रेम प्रनामा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सेवक, मित्र और मंत्री के पुत्र उनके साथ हैं। लक्ष्मण, सीताजी और श्री रघुनाथजी का स्मरण करते जा रहे हैं। जहाँ-जहाँ श्री रामजी ने निवास और विश्राम किया था, वहाँ-वहाँ वे प्रेमसहित प्रणाम करते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* मगबासी नर नारि सुनि धाम काम तजि धाइ।
देखि सरूप सनेह सब मुदित जनम फलु पाइ॥221॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मार्ग में रहने वाले स्त्री-पुरुष यह सुनकर घर और काम-काज छोड़कर दौड़ पड़ते हैं और उनके रूप (सौंदर्य) और प्रेम को देखकर वे सब जन्म लेने का फल पाकर आनंदित होते हैं॥221॥

चौपाई :

* कहहिं सप्रेम एक एक पाहीं। रामु लखनु सखि होहिं कि नाहीं॥
बय बपु बरन रूपु सोइ आली। सीलु सनेहु सरिस सम चाली॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गाँवों की स्त्रियाँ एक-दूसरे से प्रेमपूर्वक कहती हैं- सखी! ये राम-लक्ष्मण हैं कि नहीं? हे सखी! इनकी अवस्था, शरीर और रंग-रूप तो वही है। शील, स्नेह उन्हीं के सदृश है और चाल भी उन्हीं के समान है॥1॥

* बेषु न सो सखि सीय न संगा। आगें अनी चली चतुरंगा॥
नहिं प्रसन्न मुख मानस खेदा। सखि संदेहु होइ एहिं भेदा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु सखी! इनका न तो वह वेष (वल्कल वस्त्रधारी मुनिवेष) है, न सीताजी ही संग हैं और इनके आगे चतुरंगिणी सेना चली जा रही है। फिर इनके मुख प्रसन्न नहीं हैं, इनके मन में खेद है। हे सखी! इसी भेद के कारण संदेह होता है॥2॥

* तासु तरक तियगन मन मानी। कहहिं सकल तेहि सम न सयानी॥
तेहि सराहि बानी फुरि पूजी। बोली मधुर बचन तिय दूजी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसका तर्क (युक्ति) अन्य स्त्रियों के मन भाया। सब कहती हैं कि इसके समान सयानी (चतुर) कोई नहीं है। उसकी सराहना करके और 'तेरी वाणी सत्य है' इस प्रकार उसका सम्मान करके दूसरी स्त्री मीठे वचन बोली॥3॥

* कहि सप्रेम बस कथाप्रसंगू। जेहि बिधि राम राज रस भंगू॥
भरतहि बहुरि सराहन लागी। सील सनेह सुभाय सुभागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के राजतिलक का आनंद जिस प्रकार से भंग हुआ था, वह सब कथाप्रसंग प्रेमपूर्वक कहकर फिर वह भाग्यवती स्त्री श्री भरतजी के शील, स्नेह और स्वभाव की सराहना करने लगी॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी चित्रकूट के मार्ग में -2 

दोहा :

* चलत पयादें खात फल पिता दीन्ह तजि राजु।
जात मनावन रघुबरहि भरत सरिस को आजु॥222॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वह बोली-) देखो, ये भरतजी पिता के दिए हुए राज्य को त्यागकर पैदल चलते और फलाहार करते हुए श्री रामजी को मनाने के लिए जा रहे हैं। इनके समान आज कौन है?॥222॥।

चौपाई :

* भायप भगति भरत आचरनू। कहत सुनत दुख दूषन हरनू॥
जो किछु कहब थोर सखि सोई। राम बंधु अस काहे न होई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी का भाईपना, भक्ति और इनके आचरण कहने और सुनने से दुःख और दोषों के हरने वाले हैं। हे सखी! उनके संबंध में जो कुछ भी कहा जाए, वह थोड़ा है। श्री रामचंद्रजी के भाई ऐसे क्यों न हों॥1॥

* हम सब सानुज भरतहि देखें। भइन्ह धन्य जुबती जन लेखें॥
सुनि गुन देखि दसा पछिताहीं। कैकइ जननि जोगु सुतु नाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न सहित भरतजी को देखकर हम सब भी आज धन्य (बड़भागिनी) स्त्रियों की गिनती में आ गईं। इस प्रकार भरतजी के गुण सुनकर और उनकी दशा देखकर स्त्रियाँ पछताती हैं और कहती हैं- यह पुत्र कैकयी जैसी माता के योग्य नहीं है॥2॥

* कोउ कह दूषनु रानिहि नाहिन। बिधि सबु कीन्ह हमहि जो दाहिन॥
कहँ हम लोक बेद बिधि हीनी। लघु तिय कुल करतूति मलीनी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई कहती है- इसमें रानी का भी दोष नहीं है। यह सब विधाता ने ही किया है, जो हमारे अनुकूल है। कहाँ तो हम लोक और वेद दोनों की विधि (मर्यादा) से हीन, कुल और करतूत दोनों से मलिन तुच्छ स्त्रियाँ,॥3॥

* बसहिं कुदेस कुगाँव कुबामा। कहँ यह दरसु पुन्य परिनामा॥
अस अनंदु अचिरिजु प्रति ग्रामा। जनु मरुभूमि कलपतरु जामा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो बुरे देश (जंगली प्रान्त) और बुरे गाँव में बसती हैं और (स्त्रियों में भी) नीच स्त्रियाँ हैं! और कहाँ यह महान्* पुण्यों का परिणामस्वरूप इनका दर्शन! ऐसा ही आनंद और आश्चर्य गाँव-गाँव में हो रहा है। मानो मरुभूमि में कल्पवृक्ष उग गया हो॥4॥

दोहा :

* भरत दरसु देखत खुलेउ मग लोगन्ह कर भागु।
जनु सिंघलबासिन्ह भयउ बिधि बस सुलभ प्रयागु॥223॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी का स्वरूप देखते ही रास्ते में रहने वाले लोगों के भाग्य खुल गए! मानो दैवयोग से सिंहलद्वीप के बसने वालों को तीर्थराज प्रयाग सुलभ हो गया हो!॥223॥

चौपाई :

* निज गुन सहित राम गुन गाथा। सुनत जाहिं सुमिरत रघुनाथा॥
तीरथ मुनि आश्रम सुरधामा। निरखि निमज्जहिं करहिं प्रनामा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(इस प्रकार) अपने गुणों सहित श्री रामचंद्रजी के गुणों की कथा सुनते और श्री रघुनाथजी को स्मरण करते हुए भरतजी चले जा रहे हैं। वे तीर्थ देखकर स्नान और मुनियों के आश्रम तथा देवताओं के मंदिर देखकर प्रणाम करते हैं॥1॥

* मनहीं मन मागहिं बरु एहू। सीय राम पद पदुम सनेहू॥
मिलहिं किरात कोल बनबासी। बैखानस बटु जती उदासी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और मन ही मन यह वरदान माँगते हैं कि श्री सीता-रामजी के चरण कमलों में प्रेम हो। मार्ग में भील, कोल आदि वनवासी तथा वानप्रस्थ, ब्रह्मचारी, संन्यासी और विरक्त मिलते हैं॥2॥

* करि प्रनामु पूँछहिं जेहि तेही। केहि बन लखनु रामु बैदेही॥
ते प्रभु समाचार सब कहहीं। भरतहि देखि जनम फलु लहहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनमें से जिस-तिस से प्रणाम करके पूछते हैं कि लक्ष्मणजी, श्री रामजी और जानकीजी किस वन में हैं? वे प्रभु के सब समाचार कहते हैं और भरतजी को देखकर जन्म का फल पाते हैं॥3॥

* जे जन कहहिं कुसल हम देखे। ते प्रिय राम लखन सम लेखे॥
एहि बिधि बूझत सबहि सुबानी। सुनत राम बनबास कहानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोग कहते हैं कि हमने उनको कुशलपूर्वक देखा है, उनको ये श्री राम-लक्ष्मण के समान ही प्यारे मानते हैं। इस प्रकार सबसे सुंदर वाणी से पूछते और श्री रामजी के वनवास की कहानी सुनते जाते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* तेहि बासर बसि प्रातहीं चले सुमिरि रघुनाथ।
राम दरस की लालसा भरत सरिस सब साथ॥224॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस दिन वहीं ठहरकर दूसरे दिन प्रातःकाल ही श्री रघुनाथजी का स्मरण करके चले। साथ के सब लोगों को भी भरतजी के समान ही श्री रामजी के दर्शन की लालसा (लगी हुई) है॥224॥

चौपाई :

* मंगल सगुन होहिं सब काहू। फरकहिं सुखद बिलोचन बाहू॥
भरतहि सहित समाज उछाहू। मिलिहहिं रामु मिटिहि दुख दाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबको मंगलसूचक शकुन हो रहे हैं। सुख देने वाले (पुरुषों के दाहिने और स्त्रियों के बाएँ) नेत्र और भुजाएँ फड़क रही हैं। समाज सहित भरतजी को उत्साह हो रहा है कि श्री रामचंद्रजी मिलेंगे और दुःख का दाह मिट जाएगा॥1॥

* करत मनोरथ जस जियँ जाके। जाहिं सनेह सुराँ सब छाके।
सिथिल अंग पग मग डगि डोलहिं। बिहबल बचन प्रेम बस बोलहिं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसके जी में जैसा है, वह वैसा ही मनोरथ करता है। सब स्नेही रूपी मदिरा से छके (प्रेम में मतवाले हुए) चले जा रहे हैं। अंग शिथिल हैं, रास्ते में पैर डगमगा रहे हैं और प्रेमवश विह्वल वचन बोल रहे हैं॥2॥

* रामसखाँ तेहि समय देखावा। सैल सिरोमनि सहज सुहावा॥
जासु समीप सरित पय तीरा। सीय समेत बसहिं दोउ बीरा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रामसखा निषादराज ने उसी समय स्वाभाविक ही सुहावना पर्वतशिरोमणि कामदगिरि दिखलाया, जिसके निकट ही पयस्विनी नदी के तट पर सीताजी समेत दोनों भाई निवास करते हैं॥3॥

* देखि करहिं सब दंड प्रनामा। कहि जय जानकि जीवन रामा॥
प्रेम मगन अस राज समाजू। जनु फिरि अवध चले रघुराजू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग उस पर्वत को देखकर 'जानकी जीवन श्री रामचंद्रजी की जय हो।' ऐसा कहकर दण्डवत प्रणाम करते हैं। राजसमाज प्रेम में ऐसा मग्न है मानो श्री रघुनाथजी अयोध्या को लौट चले हों॥4॥

दोहा :

* भरत प्रेमु तेहि समय जस तस कहि सकइ न सेषु।
कबिहि अगम जिमि ब्रह्मसुखु अह मम मलिन जनेषु॥225॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी का उस समय जैसा प्रेम था, वैसा शेषजी भी नहीं कह सकते। कवि के लिए तो वह वैसा ही अगम है, जैसा अहंता और ममता से मलिन मनुष्यों के लिए ब्रह्मानंद!॥225॥

चौपाई :

* सकल सनेह सिथिल रघुबर कें। गए कोस दुइ दिनकर ढरकें॥
जलु थलु देखि बसे निसि बीतें। कीन्ह गवन रघुनाथ पिरीतें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग श्री रामचंद्रजी के प्रेम के मारे शिथिल होने के कारण सूर्यास्त होने तक (दिनभर में) दो ही कोस चल पाए और जल-स्थल का सुपास देखकर रात को वहीं (बिना खाए-पीए ही) रह गए। रात बीतने पर श्री रघुनाथजी के प्रेमी भरतजी ने आगे गमन किया॥1॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री सीताजी का स्वप्न, श्री रामजी को कोल-किरातों द्वारा भरतजी के आगमन की सूचना, रामजी का शोक, लक्ष्मणजी का क्रोध-1  

* उहाँ रामु रजनी अवसेषा। जागे सीयँ सपन अस देखा॥
सहित समाज भरत जनु आए। नाथ बियोग ताप तन ताए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उधर श्री रामचंद्रजी रात शेष रहते ही जागे। रात को सीताजी ने ऐसा स्वप्न देखा (जिसे वे श्री रामचंद्रजी को सुनाने लगीं) मानो समाज सहित भरतजी यहाँ आए हैं। प्रभु के वियोग की अग्नि से उनका शरीर संतप्त है॥2॥

* सकल मलिन मन दीन दुखारी। देखीं सासु आन अनुहारी॥
सुनि सिय सपन भरे जल लोचन। भए सोचबस सोच बिमोचन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी लोग मन में उदास, दीन और दुःखी हैं। सासुओं को दूसरी ही सूरत में देखा। सीताजी का स्वप्न सुनकर श्री रामचंद्रजी के नेत्रों में जल भर गया और सबको सोच से छुड़ा देने वाले प्रभु स्वयं (लीला से) सोच के वश हो गए॥3॥

* लखन सपन यह नीक न होई। कठिन कुचाह सुनाइहि कोई॥
अस कहि बंधु समेत नहाने पूजि पुरारि साधु सनमाने॥4॥

*भावार्थ:-*(और बोले-) लक्ष्मण! यह स्वप्न अच्छा नहीं है। कोई भीषण कुसमाचार (बहुत ही बुरी खबर) सुनावेगा। ऐसा कहकर उन्होंने भाई सहित स्नान किया और त्रिपुरारी महादेवजी का पूजन करके साधुओं का सम्मान किया॥4॥

छंद :

** सनमानि सुर मुनि बंदि बैठे उतर दिसि देखत भए।
नभ धूरि खग मृग भूरि भागे बिकल प्रभु आश्रम गए॥
तुलसी उठे अवलोकि कारनु काह चित सचकित रहे।
सब समाचार किरात कोलन्हि आइ तेहि अवसर कहे॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं का सम्मान (पूजन) और मुनियों की वंदना करके श्री रामचंद्रजी बैठ गए और उत्तर दिशा की ओर देखने लगे। आकाश में धूल छा रही है, बहुत से पक्षी और पशु व्याकुल होकर भागे हुए प्रभु के आश्रम को आ रहे हैं। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी यह देखकर उठे और सोचने लगे कि क्या कारण है? वे चित्त में आश्चर्ययुक्त हो गए। उसी समय कोल-भीलों ने आकर सब समाचार कहे।

सोरठा :

* सुनत सुमंगल बैन मन प्रमोद तन पुलक भर।
सरद सरोरुह नैन तुलसी भरे सनेह जल॥226॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि सुंदर मंगल वचन सुनते ही श्री रामचंद्रजी के मन में बड़ा आनंद हुआ। शरीर में पुलकावली छा गई और शरद् ऋतु के कमल के समान नेत्र प्रेमाश्रुओं से भर गए॥226॥

चौपाई :

* बहुरि सोचबस भे सियरवनू। कारन कवन भरत आगवनू॥
एक आइ अस कहा बहोरी। सेन संग चतुरंग न थोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीतापति श्री रामचंद्रजी पुनः सोच के वश हो गए कि भरत के आने का क्या कारण है? फिर एक ने आकर ऐसा कहा कि उनके साथ में बड़ी भारी चतुरंगिणी सेना भी है॥1॥

* सो सुनि रामहि भा अति सोचू। इत पितु बच इत बंधु सकोचू॥
भरत सुभाउ समुझि मन माहीं। प्रभु चित हित थिति पावत नाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुनकर श्री रामचंद्रजी को अत्यंत सोच हुआ। इधर तो पिता के वचन और उधर भाई भरतजी का संकोच! भरतजी के स्वभाव को मन में समझकर तो प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी चित्त को ठहराने के लिए कोई स्थान ही नहीं पाते हैं॥2॥

* समाधान तब भा यह जाने। भरतु कहे महुँ साधु सयाने॥
लखन लखेउ प्रभु हृदयँ खभारू। कहत समय सम नीति बिचारू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब यह जानकर समाधान हो गया कि भरत साधु और सयाने हैं तथा मेरे कहने में (आज्ञाकारी) हैं। लक्ष्मणजी ने देखा कि प्रभु श्री रामजी के हृदय में चिंता है तो वे समय के अनुसार अपना नीतियुक्त विचार कहने लगे-॥3॥

* बिनु पूछें कछु कहउँ गोसाईं। सेवकु समयँ न ढीठ ढिठाईं॥
तुम्ह सर्बग्य सिरोमनि स्वामी। आपनि समुझि कहउँ अनुगामी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! आपके बिना ही पूछे मैं कुछ कहता हूँ, सेवक समय पर ढिठाई करने से ढीठ नहीं समझा जाता (अर्थात्* आप पूछें तब मैं कहूँ, ऐसा अवसर नहीं है, इसलिए यह मेरा कहना ढिठाई नहीं होगा)। हे स्वामी! आप सर्वज्ञों में शिरोमणि हैं (सब जानते ही हैं)। मैं सेवक तो अपनी समझ की बात कहता हूँ॥4॥

दोहा :

* नाथ सुहृद सुठि सरल चित सील सनेह निधान।
सब पर प्रीति प्रतीति जियँ जानिअ आपु समान॥227॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आप परम सुहृद् (बिना ही कारण परम हित करने वाले), सरल हृदय तथा शील और स्नेह के भंडार हैं, आपका सभी पर प्रेम और विश्वास है, और अपने हृदय में सबको अपने ही समान जानते हैं॥227॥

चौपाई : 

* बिषई जीव पाइ प्रभुताई। मूढ़ मोह बस होहिं जनाई॥
भरतु नीति रत साधु सुजाना। प्रभु पद प्रेमु सकल जगु जाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परंतु मूढ़ विषयी जीव प्रभुता पाकर मोहवश अपने असली स्वरूप को प्रकट कर देते हैं। भरत नीतिपरायण, साधु और चतुर हैं तथा प्रभु (आप) के चरणों में उनका प्रेम है, इस बात को सारा जगत्* जानता है॥1॥

* तेऊ आजु राम पदु पाई। चले धरम मरजाद मेटाई॥
कुटिल कुबंधु कुअवसरु ताकी। जानि राम बनबास एकाकी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे भरतजी आज श्री रामजी (आप) का पद (सिंहासन या अधिकार) पाकर धर्म की मर्यादा को मिटाकर चले हैं। कुटिल खोटे भाई भरत कुसमय देखकर और यह जानकर कि रामजी (आप) वनवास में अकेले (असहाय) हैं,॥2॥

* करि कुमंत्रु मन साजि समाजू। आए करै अकंटक राजू॥
कोटि प्रकार कलपि कुटिलाई। आए दल बटोरि दोउ भाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपने मन में बुरा विचार करके, समाज जोड़कर राज्यों को निष्कण्टक करने के लिए यहाँ आए हैं। करोड़ों (अनेकों) प्रकार की कुटिलताएँ रचकर सेना बटोरकर दोनों भाई आए हैं॥3॥

* जौं जियँ होति न कपट कुचाली। केहि सोहाति रथ बाजि गजाली॥
भरतहि दोसु देइ को जाएँ। जग बौराइ राज पदु पाएँ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि इनके हृदय में कपट और कुचाल न होती, तो रथ, घोड़े और हाथियों की कतार (ऐसे समय) किसे सुहाती? परन्तु भरत को ही व्यर्थ कौन दोष दे? राजपद पा जाने पर सारा जगत्* ही पागल (मतवाला) हो जाता है॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री सीताजी का स्वप्न, श्री रामजी को कोल-किरातों द्वारा भरतजी के आगमन की सूचना, रामजी का शोक, लक्ष्मणजी का क्रोध-2  

दोहा :

* ससि गुर तिय गामी नघुषु चढ़ेउ भूमिसुर जान।
लोक बेद तें बिमुख भा अधम न बेन समान॥228॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चंद्रमा गुरुपत्नी गामी हुआ, राजा नहुष ब्राह्मणों की पालकी पर चढ़ा और राजा वेन के समान नीच तो कोई नहीं होगा, जो लोक और वेद दोनों से विमुख हो गया॥228॥

चौपाई :

* सहसबाहु सुरनाथु त्रिसंकू। केहि न राजमद दीन्ह कलंकू॥
भरत कीन्ह यह उचित उपाऊ। रिपु रिन रंच न राखब काउ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सहस्रबाहु, देवराज इंद्र और त्रिशंकु आदि किसको राजमद ने कलंक नहीं दिया? भरत ने यह उपाय उचित ही किया है, क्योंकि शत्रु और ऋण को कभी जरा भी शेष नहीं रखना चाहिए॥1॥

* एक कीन्हि नहिं भरत भलाई। निदरे रामु जानि असहाई॥
समुझि परिहि सोउ आजु बिसेषी। समर सरोष राम मुखु पेखी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हाँ, भरत ने एक बात अच्छी नहीं की, जो रामजी (आप) को असहाय जानकर उनका निरादर किया! पर आज संग्राम में श्री रामजी (आप) का क्रोधपूर्ण मुख देखकर यह बात भी उनकी समझ में विशेष रूप से आ जाएगी (अर्थात्* इस निरादर का फल भी वे अच्छी तरह पा जाएँगे)॥2॥

* एतना कहत नीति रस भूला। रन रस बिटपु पुलक मिस फूला॥
प्रभु पद बंदि सीस रज राखी। बोले सत्य सहज बलु भाषी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इतना कहते ही लक्ष्मणजी नीतिरस भूल गए और युद्धरस रूपी वृक्ष पुलकावली के बहाने से फूल उठा (अर्थात्* नीति की बात कहते-कहते उनके शरीर में वीर रस छा गया)। वे प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी के चरणों की वंदना करके, चरण रज को सिर पर रखकर सच्चा और स्वाभाविक बल कहते हुए बोले॥3॥

* अनुचित नाथ न मानब मोरा। भरत हमहि उपचार न थोरा॥
कहँ लगि सहिअ रहिअ मनु मारें। नाथ साथ धनु हाथ हमारें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! मेरा कहना अनुचित न मानिएगा। भरत ने हमें कम नहीं प्रचारा है (हमारे साथ कम छेड़छाड़ नहीं की है)। आखिर कहाँ तक सहा जाए और मन मारे रहा जाए, जब स्वामी हमारे साथ हैं और धनुष हमारे हाथ में है!॥4॥

दोहा :

* छत्रि जाति रघुकुल जनमु राम अनुग जगु जान।
लातहुँ मारें चढ़ति सिर नीच को धूरि समान॥229॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्षत्रिय जाति, रघुकुल में जन्म और फिर मैं श्री रामजी (आप) का अनुगामी (सेवक) हूँ, यह जगत्* जानता है। (फिर भला कैसे सहा जाए?) धूल के समान नीच कौन है, परन्तु वह भी लात मारने पर सिर ही चढ़ती है॥229॥

चौपाई :

* उठि कर जोरि रजायसु मागा। मनहुँ बीर रस सोवत जागा॥
बाँधि जटा सिर कसि कटि भाथा। साजि सरासनु सायकु हाथा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यों कहकर लक्ष्मणजी ने उठकर, हाथ जोड़कर आज्ञा माँगी। मानो वीर रस सोते से जाग उठा हो। सिर पर जटा बाँधकर कमर में तरकस कस लिया और धनुष को सजाकर तथा बाण को हाथ में लेकर कहा-॥1॥

* आजु राम सेवक जसु लेऊँ। भरतहि समर सिखावन देऊँ॥
राम निरादर कर फलु पाई। सोवहुँ समर सेज दोउ भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आज मैं श्री राम (आप) का सेवक होने का यश लूँ और भरत को संग्राम में शिक्षा दूँ। श्री रामचंद्रजी (आप) के निरादर का फल पाकर दोनों भाई (भरत-शत्रुघ्न) रण शय्या पर सोवें॥2॥

* आइ बना भल सकल समाजू। प्रगट करउँ रिस पाछिल आजू॥
जिमि करि निकर दलइ मृगराजू। लेइ लपेटि लवा जिमि बाजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अच्छा हुआ जो सारा समाज आकर एकत्र हो गया। आज मैं पिछला सब क्रोध प्रकट करूँगा। जैसे सिंह हाथियों के झुंड को कुचल डालता है और बाज जैसे लवे को लपेट में ले लेता है॥3॥

* तैसेहिं भरतहि सेन समेता। सानुज निदरि निपातउँ खेता॥
जौं सहाय कर संकरु आई। तौ मारउँ रन राम दोहाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वैसे ही भरत को सेना समेत और छोटे भाई सहित तिरस्कार करके मैदान में पछाड़ूँगा। यदि शंकरजी भी आकर उनकी सहायता करें, तो भी, मुझे रामजी की सौगंध है, मैं उन्हें युद्ध में (अवश्य) मार डालूँगा (छोड़ूँगा नहीं)॥4॥

दोहा :

* अति सरोष माखे लखनु लखि सुनि सपथ प्रवान।
सभय लोक सब लोकपति चाहत भभरि भगान॥230॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी को अत्यंत क्रोध से तमतमाया हुआ देखकर और उनकी प्रामाणिक (सत्य) सौगंध सुनकर सब लोग भयभीत हो जाते हैं और लोकपाल घबड़ाकर भागना चाहते हैं॥230।

चौपाई :

* जगु भय मगन गगन भइ बानी। लखन बाहुबलु बिपुल बखानी॥
तात प्रताप प्रभाउ तुम्हारा। को कहि सकइ को जाननिहारा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारा जगत्* भय में डूब गया। तब लक्ष्मणजी के अपार बाहुबल की प्रशंसा करती हुई आकाशवाणी हुई- हे तात! तुम्हारे प्रताप और प्रभाव को कौन कह सकता है और कौन जान सकता है?॥1॥

* अनुचित उचित काजु किछु होऊ। समुझि करिअ भल कह सबु कोऊ।
सहसा करि पाछे पछिताहीं। कहहिं बेद बुध ते बुध नाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु कोई भी काम हो, उसे अनुचित-उचित खूब समझ-बूझकर किया जाए तो सब कोई अच्छा कहते हैं। वेद और विद्वान कहते हैं कि जो बिना विचारे जल्दी में किसी काम को करके पीछे पछताते हैं, वे बुद्धिमान्* नहीं हैं॥2॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री रामजी का लक्ष्मणजी को समझाना एवं भरतजी की महिमा कहना  

* सुनि सुर बचन लखन सकुचाने। राम सीयँ सादर सनमाने॥
कही तात तुम्ह नीति सुहाई। सब तें कठिन राजमदु भाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देववाणी सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी सकुचा गए। श्री रामचंद्रजी और सीताजी ने उनका आदर के साथ सम्मान किया (और कहा-) हे तात! तुमने बड़ी सुंदर नीति कही। हे भाई! राज्य का मद सबसे कठिन मद है॥3॥

* जो अचवँत नृप मातहिं तेई। नाहिन साधुसभा जेहिं सेई॥
सुनहू लखन भल भरत सरीसा। बिधि प्रपंच महँ सुना न दीसा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन्होंने साधुओं की सभा का सेवन (सत्संग) नहीं किया, वे ही राजा राजमद रूपी मदिरा का आचमन करते ही (पीते ही) मतवाले हो जाते हैं। हे लक्ष्मण! सुनो, भरत सरीखा उत्तम पुरुष ब्रह्मा की सृष्टि में न तो कहीं सुना गया है, न देखा ही गया है॥4॥

दोहा :

* भरतहि होइ न राजमदु बिधि हरि हर पद पाइ।
कबहुँ कि काँजी सीकरनि छीरसिंधु बिनसाइ॥231॥

*भावार्थ:-*(अयोध्या के राज्य की तो बात ही क्या है) ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और महादेव का पद पाकर भी भरत को राज्य का मद नहीं होने का! क्या कभी काँजी की बूँदों से क्षीरसमुद्र नष्ट हो सकता (फट सकता) है?॥231॥

चौपाई :

* तिमिरु तरुन तरनिहि मकु गिलई। गगनु मगन मकु मेघहिं मिलई॥
गोपद जल बूड़हिं घटजोनी। सहज छमा बरु छाड़ै छोनी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अन्धकार चाहे तरुण (मध्याह्न के) सूर्य को निगल जाए। आकाश चाहे बादलों में समाकर मिल जाए। गो के खुर इतने जल में अगस्त्यजी डूब जाएँ और पृथ्वी चाहे अपनी स्वाभाविक क्षमा (सहनशीलता) को छोड़ दे॥1॥

* मसक फूँक मकु मेरु उड़ाई। होइ न नृपमदु भरतहि भाई॥
लखन तुम्हार सपथ पितु आना। सुचि सुबंधु नहिं भरत समाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मच्छर की फूँक से चाहे सुमेरु उड़ जाए, परन्तु हे भाई! भरत को राजमद कभी नहीं हो सकता। हे लक्ष्मण! मैं तुम्हारी शपथ और पिताजी की सौगंध खाकर कहता हूँ, भरत के समान पवित्र और उत्तम भाई संसार में नहीं है॥2॥

* सगुनु खीरु अवगुन जलु ताता। मिलइ रचइ परपंचु बिधाता॥
भरतु हंस रबिबंस तड़ागा। जनमि कीन्ह गुन दोष बिभागा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! गुरु रूपी दूध और अवगुण रूपी जल को मिलाकर विधाता इस दृश्य प्रपंच (जगत्*) को रचता है, परन्तु भरत ने सूर्यवंश रूपी तालाब में हंस रूप जन्म लेकर गुण और दोष का विभाग कर दिया (दोनों को अलग-अलग कर दिया)॥3॥

* गहि गुन पय तजि अवगुण बारी। निज जस जगत कीन्हि उजिआरी॥
कहत भरत गुन सीलु सुभाऊ। पेम पयोधि मगन रघुराऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुणरूपी दूध को ग्रहण कर और अवगुण रूपी जल को त्यागकर भरत ने अपने यश से जगत्* में उजियाला कर दिया है। भरतजी के गुण, शील और स्वभाव को कहते-कहते श्री रघुनाथजी प्रेमसमुद्र में मग्न हो गए॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुनि रघुबर बानी बिबुध देखि भरत पर हेतु।
सकल सराहत राम सो प्रभु को कृपानिकेतु॥232॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी की वाणी सुनकर और भरतजी पर उनका प्रेम देखकर समस्त देवता उनकी सराहना करने लगे (और कहने लगे) कि श्री रामचंद्रजी के समान कृपा के धाम प्रभु और कौन है?॥232॥

चौपाई :

* जौं न होत जग जनम भरत को। सकल धरम धुर धरनि धरत को॥
कबि कुल अगम भरत गुन गाथा। को जानइ तुम्ह बिनु रघुनाथा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि जगत्* में भरत का जन्म न होता, तो पृथ्वी पर संपूर्ण धर्मों की धुरी को कौन धारण करता? हे रघुनाथजी! कविकुल के लिए अगम (उनकी कल्पना से अतीत) भरतजी के गुणों की कथा आपके सिवा और कौन जान सकता है?॥1॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का मन्दाकिनी स्नान, चित्रकूट में पहुँचना, भरतादि सबका परस्पर मिलाप, पिता का शोक और श्राद्ध -1 

* लखन राम सियँ सुनि सुर बानी। अति सुखु लहेउ न जाइ बखानी॥
इहाँ भरतु सब सहित सहाए। मंदाकिनीं पुनीत नहाए॥2॥

*भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी, श्री रामचंद्रजी और सीताजी ने देवताओं की वाणी सुनकर अत्यंत सुख पाया, जो वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। यहाँ भरतजी ने सारे समाज के साथ पवित्र मंदाकिनी में स्नान किया॥2॥

* सरित समीप राखि सब लोगा। मागि मातु गुर सचिव नियोगा॥
चले भरतु जहँ सिय रघुराई। साथ निषादनाथु लघु भाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर सबको नदी के समीप ठहराकर तथा माता, गुरु और मंत्री की आज्ञा माँगकर निषादराज और शत्रुघ्न को साथ लेकर भरतजी वहाँ चले जहाँ श्री सीताजी और श्री रघुनाथजी थे॥3॥।

* समुझि मातु करतब सकुचाहीं। करत कुतरक कोटि मन माहीं॥
रामु लखनु सिय सुनि मम नाऊँ। उठि जनि अनत जाहिं तजि ठाऊँ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी अपनी माता कैकेयी की करनी को समझकर (याद करके) सकुचाते हैं और मन में करोड़ों (अनेकों) कुतर्क करते हैं (सोचते हैं) श्री राम, लक्ष्मण और सीताजी मेरा नाम सुनकर स्थान छोड़कर कहीं दूसरी जगह उठकर न चले जाएँ॥4॥

दोहा :

* मातु मते महुँ मानि मोहि जो कछु करहिं सो थोर।
अघ अवगुन छमि आदरहिं समुझि आपनी ओर॥233॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे माता के मत में मानकर वे जो कुछ भी करें सो थोड़ा है, पर वे अपनी ओर समझकर (अपने विरद और संबंध को देखकर) मेरे पापों और अवगुणों को क्षमा करके मेरा आदर ही करेंगे॥233॥

चौपाई :

* जौं परिहरहिं मलिन मनु जानी। जौं सनमानहिं सेवकु मानी॥
मोरें सरन रामहि की पनही। राम सुस्वामि दोसु सब जनही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चाहे मलिन मन जानकर मुझे त्याग दें, चाहे अपना सेवक मानकर मेरा सम्मान करें, (कुछ भी करें), मेरे तो श्री रामचंद्रजी की जूतियाँ ही शरण हैं। श्री रामचंद्रजी तो अच्छे स्वामी हैं, दोष तो सब दास का ही है॥1॥

* जग जग भाजन चातक मीना। नेम पेम निज निपुन नबीना॥
अस मन गुनत चले मग जाता। सकुच सनेहँ सिथिल सब गाता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत्* में यश के पात्र तो चातक और मछली ही हैं, जो अपने नेम और प्रेम को सदा नया बनाए रखने में निपुण हैं। ऐसा मन में सोचते हुए भरतजी मार्ग में चले जाते हैं। उनके सब अंग संकोच और प्रेम से शिथिल हो रहे हैं॥2॥

* फेरति मनहुँ मातु कृत खोरी। चलत भगति बल धीरज धोरी॥
जब समुझत रघुनाथ सुभाऊ। तब पथ परत उताइल पाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता की हुई बुराई मानो उन्हें लौटाती है, पर धीरज की धुरी को धारण करने वाले भरतजी भक्ति के बल से चले जाते हैं। जब श्री रघुनाथजी के स्वभाव को समझते (स्मरण करते) हैं तब मार्ग में उनके पैर जल्दी-जल्दी पड़ने लगते हैं॥3॥

* भरत दसा तेहि अवसर कैसी। जल प्रबाहँ जल अलि गति जैसी॥
देखि भरत कर सोचु सनेहू। भा निषाद तेहि समयँ बिदेहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस समय भरत की दशा कैसी है? जैसी जल के प्रवाह में जल के भौंरे की गति होती है। भरतजी का सोच और प्रेम देखकर उस समय निषाद विदेह हो गया (देह की सुध-बुध भूल गया)॥4॥

दोहा :

* लगे होन मंगल सगुन सुनि गुनि कहत निषादु।
मिटिहि सोचु होइहि हरषु पुनि परिनाम बिषादु॥234॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंगल शकुन होने लगे। उन्हें सुनकर और विचारकर निषाद कहने लगा- सोच मिटेगा, हर्ष होगा, पर फिर अन्त में दुःख होगा॥234॥

चौपाई :

* सेवक बचन सत्य सब जाने। आश्रम निकट जाइ निअराने॥
भरत दीख बन सैल समाजू। मुदित छुधित जनु पाइ सुनाजू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने सेवक (गुह) के सब वचन सत्य जाने और वे आश्रम के समीप जा पहुँचे। वहाँ के वन और पर्वतों के समूह को देखा तो भरतजी इतने आनंदित हुए मानो कोई भूखा अच्छा अन्न (भोजन) पा गया हो॥1॥

* ईति भीति जनु प्रजा दुखारी। त्रिबिध ताप पीड़ित ग्रह मारी॥
जाइ सुराज सुदेस सुखारी। होहिं भरत गति तेहि अनुहारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे ईति के भय से दुःखी हुई और तीनों (आध्यात्मिक, आधिदैविक और आधिभौतिक) तापों तथा क्रूर ग्रहों और महामारियों से पीड़ित प्रजा किसी उत्तम देश और उत्तम राज्य में जाकर सुखी हो जाए, भरतजी की गति (दशा) ठीक उसी प्रकार हो रही है॥2॥    (अधिक जल बरसना, न बरसना, चूहों का उत्पात, टिड्डियाँ, तोते और दूसरे राजा की चढ़ाई- खेतों में बाधा देने वाले इन छह उपद्रवों को 'ईति' कहते हैं)।

* राम बास बन संपति भ्राजा। सुखी प्रजा जनु पाइ सुराजा॥
सचिव बिरागु बिबेकु नरेसू। बिपिन सुहावन पावन देसू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी के निवास से वन की सम्पत्ति ऐसी सुशोभित है मानो अच्छे राजा को पाकर प्रजा सुखी हो। सुहावना वन ही पवित्र देश है। विवेक उसका राजा है और वैराग्य मंत्री है॥3॥

* भट जम नियम सैल रजधानी। सांति सुमति सुचि सुंदर रानी॥
सकल अंग संपन्न सुराऊ। राम चरन आश्रित चित चाऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यम (अहिंसा, सत्य, अस्तेय, ब्रह्मचर्य और अपरिग्रह) तथा नियम (शौच, संतोष, तप, स्वाध्याय और ईश्वर प्रणिधान) योद्धा हैं। पर्वत राजधानी है, शांति तथा सुबुद्धि दो सुंदर पवित्र रानियाँ हैं। वह श्रेष्ठ राजा राज्य के सब अंगों से पूर्ण है और श्री रामचंद्रजी के चरणों के आश्रित रहने से उसके चित्त में चाव (आनंद या उत्साह) है॥4॥    (स्वामी, आमत्य, सुहृद, कोष, राष्ट्र, दुर्ग और सेना- राज्य के सात अंग हैं।)

दोहा :

* जीति मोह महिपालु दल सहित बिबेक भुआलु।
करत अकंटक राजु पुरँ सुख संपदा सुकालु॥235॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मोह रूपी राजा को सेना सहित जीतकर विवेक रूपी राजा निष्कण्टक राज्य कर रहा है। उसके नगर में सुख, सम्पत्ति और सुकाल वर्तमान है॥235॥

चौपाई :

* बन प्रदेस मुनि बास घनेरे। जनु पुर नगर गाउँ गन खेरे॥
बिपुल बिचित्र बिहग मृग नाना। प्रजा समाजु न जाइ बखाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वन रूपी प्रांतों में जो मुनियों के बहुत से निवास स्थान हैं, वही मानो शहरों, नगरों, गाँवों और खेड़ों का समूह है। बहुत से विचित्र पक्षी और अनेकों पशु ही मानो प्रजाओं का समाज है, जिसका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता॥1॥

* खगहा करि हरि बाघ बराहा। देखि महिष बृष साजु सराहा॥
बयरु बिहाइ चरहिं एक संगा। जहँ तहँ मनहुँ सेन चतुरंगा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गैंडा, हाथी, सिंह, बाघ, सूअर, भैंसे और बैलों को देखकर राजा के साज को सराहते ही बनता है। ये सब आपस का वैर छोड़कर जहाँ-तहाँ एक साथ विचरते हैं। यही मानो चतुरंगिणी सेना है॥2॥

* झरना झरहिं मत्त गज गाजहिं। मनहुँ निसान बिबिधि बिधि बाजहिं॥
चक चकोर चातक सुक पिक गन। कूजत मंजु मराल मुदित मन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पानी के झरने झर रहे हैं और मतवाले हाथी चिंघाड़ रहे हैं। मानो वहाँ अनेकों प्रकार के नगाड़े बज रहे हैं। चकवा, चकोर, पपीहा, तोता तथा कोयलों के समूह और सुंदर हंस प्रसन्न मन से कूज रहे हैं॥3॥

* अलिगन गावत नाचत मोरा। जनु सुराज मंगल चहु ओरा॥
बेलि बिटप तृन सफल सफूला। सब समाजु मुद मंगल मूला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भौंरों के समूह गुंजार कर रहे हैं और मोर नाच रहे हैं। मानो उस अच्छे राज्य में चारों ओर मंगल हो रहा है। बेल, वृक्ष, तृण सब फल और फूलों से युक्त हैं। सारा समाज आनंद और मंगल का मूल बन रहा है॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम सैल सोभा निरखि भरत हृदयँ अति पेमु।
तापस तप फलु पाइ जिमि सुखी सिरानें नेमु॥236॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के पर्वत की शोभा देखकर भरतजी के हृदय में अत्यंत प्रेम हुआ। जैसे तपस्वी नियम की समाप्ति होने पर तपस्या का फल पाकर सुखी होता है॥236॥

*मासपारायण, बीसवाँ विश्राम
नवाह्नपारायण, पाँचवाँ विश्राम*

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का मन्दाकिनी स्नान, चित्रकूट में पहुँचना, भरतादि सबका परस्पर मिलाप, पिता का शोक और श्राद्ध -2

चौपाई :

* तब केवट ऊँचे चढ़ि धाई। कहेउ भरत सन भुजा उठाई॥
नाथ देखिअहिं बिटप बिसाला। पाकरि जंबु रसाल तमाला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब केवट दौड़कर ऊँचे चढ़ गया और भुजा उठाकर भरजी से कहने लगा- हे नाथ! ये जो पाकर, जामुन, आम और तमाल के विशाल वृक्ष दिखाई देते हैं,॥1॥

* जिन्ह तरुबरन्ह मध्य बटु सोहा। मंजु बिसाल देखि मनु मोहा॥
नील सघन पल्लव फल लाला। अबिरल छाहँ सुखद सब काला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिन श्रेष्ठ वृक्षों के बीच में एक सुंदर विशाल बड़ का वृक्ष सुशोभित है, जिसको देखकर मन मोहित हो जाता है, उसके पत्ते नीले और सघन हैं और उसमें लाल फल लगे हैं। उसकी घनी छाया सब ऋतुओं में सुख देने वाली है॥2॥

* मानहुँ तिमिर अरुनमय रासी। बिरची बिधि सँकेलि सुषमा सी॥
ए तरु सरित समीप गोसाँई। रघुबर परनकुटी जहँ छाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मानो ब्रह्माजी ने परम शोभा को एकत्र करके अंधकार और लालिमामयी राशि सी रच दी है। हे गुसाईं! ये वृक्ष नदी के समीप हैं, जहाँ श्री राम की पर्णकुटी छाई है॥3॥

* तुलसी तरुबर बिबिध सुहाए। कहुँ कहुँ सियँ कहुँ लखन लगाए॥
बट छायाँ बेदिका बनाई। सियँ निज पानि सरोज सुहाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वहाँ तुलसीजी के बहुत से सुंदर वृक्ष सुशोभित हैं, जो कहीं-कहीं सीताजी ने और कहीं लक्ष्मणजी ने लगाए हैं। इसी बड़ की छाया में सीताजी ने अपने करकमलों से सुंदर वेदी बनाई है॥4॥

दोहा :

* जहाँ बैठि मुनिगन सहित नित सिय रामु सुजान।
सुनहिं कथा इतिहास सब आगम निगम पुरान॥237॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ सुजान श्री सीता-रामजी मुनियों के वृन्द समेत बैठकर नित्य शास्त्र, वेद और पुराणों के सब कथा-इतिहास सुनते हैं॥237॥

चौपाई :

* सखा बचन सुनि बिटप निहारी। उमगे भरत बिलोचन बारी॥
करत प्रनाम चले दोउ भाई। कहत प्रीति सारद सकुचाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सखा के वचन सुनकर और वृक्षों को देखकर भरतजी के नेत्रों में जल उमड़ आया। दोनों भाई प्रणाम करते हुए चले। उनके प्रेम का वर्णन करने में सरस्वतीजी भी सकुचाती हैं॥1॥

* हरषहिं निरखि राम पद अंका। मानहुँ पारसु पायउ रंका॥
रज सिर धरि हियँ नयनन्हि लावहिं। रघुबर मिलन सरिस सुख पावहिं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के चरणचिह्न देखकर दोनों भाई ऐसे हर्षित होते हैं, मानो दरिद्र पारस पा गया हो। वहाँ की रज को मस्तक पर रखकर हृदय में और नेत्रों में लगाते हैं और श्री रघुनाथजी के मिलने के समान सुख पाते हैं॥2॥

* देखि भरत गति अकथ अतीवा। प्रेम मगन मृग खग जड़ जीवा॥
सखहि सनेह बिबस मग भूला। कहि सुपंथ सुर बरषहिं फूला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी की अत्यन्त अनिर्वचनीय दशा देखकर वन के पशु, पक्षी और जड़ (वृक्षादि) जीव प्रेम में मग्न हो गए। प्रेम के विशेष वश होने से सखा निषादराज को भी रास्ता भूल गया। तब देवता सुंदर रास्ता बतलाकर फूल बरसाने लगे॥3॥

* निरखि सिद्ध साधक अनुरागे। सहज सनेहु सराहन लागे॥
होत न भूतल भाउ भरत को। अचर सचर चर अचर करत को॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरत के प्रेम की इस स्थिति को देखकर सिद्ध और साधक लोग भी अनुराग से भर गए और उनके स्वाभाविक प्रेम की प्रशंसा करने लगे कि यदि इस पृथ्वी तल पर भरत का जन्म (अथवा प्रेम) न होता, तो जड़ को चेतन और चेतन को जड़ कौन करता?॥4॥

दोहा :

* पेम अमिअ मंदरु बिरहु भरतु पयोधि गँभीर।
मथि प्रगटेउ सुर साधु हित कृपासिंधु रघुबीर॥238॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेम अमृत है, विरह मंदराचल पर्वत है, भरतजी गहरे समुद्र हैं। कृपा के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने देवता और साधुओं के हित के लिए स्वयं (इस भरत रूपी गहरे समुद्र को अपने विरह रूपी मंदराचल से) मथकर यह प्रेम रूपी अमृत प्रकट किया है॥238॥

चौपाई : 

* सखा समेत मनोहर जोटा। लखेउ न लखन सघन बन ओटा॥
भरत दीख प्रभु आश्रमु पावन। सकल सुमंगल सदनु सुहावन॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सखा निषादराज सहित इस मनोहर जोड़ी को सघन वन की आड़ के कारण लक्ष्मणजी नहीं देख पाए। भरतजी ने प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी के समस्त सुमंगलों के धाम और सुंदर पवित्र आश्रम को देखा॥1॥

* करत प्रबेस मिटे दुख दावा। जनु जोगीं परमारथु पावा॥
देखे भरत लखन प्रभु आगे। पूँछे बचन कहत अनुरागे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आश्रम में प्रवेश करते ही भरतजी का दुःख और दाह (जलन) मिट गया, मानो योगी को परमार्थ (परमतत्व) की प्राप्ति हो गई हो। भरतजी ने देखा कि लक्ष्मणजी प्रभु के आगे खड़े हैं और पूछे हुए वचन प्रेमपूर्वक कह रहे हैं (पूछी हुई बात का प्रेमपूर्वक उत्तर दे रहे हैं)॥2॥

* सीस जटा कटि मुनि पट बाँधें। तून कसें कर सरु धनु काँधें॥
बेदी पर मुनि साधु समाजू। सीय सहित राजत रघुराजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सिर पर जटा है, कमर में मुनियों का (वल्कल) वस्त्र बाँधे हैं और उसी में तरकस कसे हैं। हाथ में बाण तथा कंधे पर धनुष है, वेदी पर मुनि तथा साधुओं का समुदाय बैठा है और सीताजी सहित श्री रघुनाथजी विराजमान हैं॥3॥

* बलकल बसन जटिल तनु स्यामा। जनु मुनिबेष कीन्ह रति कामा॥
कर कमलनि धनु सायकु फेरत। जिय की जरनि हरत हँसि हेरत॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के वल्कल वस्त्र हैं, जटा धारण किए हैं, श्याम शरीर है। (सीता-रामजी ऐसे लगते हैं) मानो रति और कामदेव ने मुनि का वेष धारण किया हो। श्री रामजी अपने करकमलों से धनुष-बाण फेर रहे हैं और हँसकर देखते ही जी की जलन हर लेते हैं (अर्थात जिसकी ओर भी एक बार हँसकर देख लेते हैं, उसी को परम आनंद और शांति मिल जाती है।)॥4॥

दोहा :

* लसत मंजु मुनि मंडली मध्य सीय रघुचंदु।
ग्यान सभाँ जनु तनु धरें भगति सच्चिदानंदु॥239॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुंदर मुनि मंडली के बीच में सीताजी और रघुकुलचंद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी ऐसे सुशोभित हो रहे हैं मानो ज्ञान की सभा में साक्षात् भक्ति और सच्चिदानंद शरीर धारण करके विराजमान हैं॥239॥

चौपाई :

* सानुज सखा समेत मगन मन। बिसरे हरष सोक सुख दुख गन॥
पाहि नाथ कहि पाहि गोसाईं। भूतल परे लकुट की नाईं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न और सखा निषादराज समेत भरतजी का मन (प्रेम में) मग्न हो रहा है। हर्ष-शोक, सुख-दुःख आदि सब भूल गए। हे नाथ! रक्षा कीजिए, हे गुसाईं! रक्षा कीजिए' ऐसा कहकर वे पृथ्वी पर दण्ड की तरह गिर पड़े॥1॥

* बचन सप्रेम लखन पहिचाने। करत प्रनामु भरत जियँ जाने॥
बंधु सनेह सरस एहि ओरा। उत साहिब सेवा बस जोरा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेमभरे वचनों से लक्ष्मणजी ने पहचान लिया और मन में जान लिया कि भरतजी प्रणाम कर रहे हैं। (वे श्री रामजी की ओर मुँह किए खड़े थे, भरतजी पीठ पीछे थे, इससे उन्होंने देखा नहीं।) अब इस ओर तो भाई भरतजी का सरस प्रेम और उधर स्वामी श्री रामचन्द्रजी की सेवा की प्रबल परवशता॥2॥

* मिलि न जाइ नहिं गुदरत बनई। सुकबि लखन मन की गति भनई॥
रहे राखि सेवा पर भारू। चढ़ी चंग जनु खैंच खेलारू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*न तो (क्षणभर के लिए भी सेवा से पृथक होकर) मिलते ही बनता है और न (प्रेमवश) छोड़ते (उपेक्षा करते) ही। कोई श्रेष्ठ कवि ही लक्ष्मणजी के चित्त की इस गति (दुविधा) का वर्णन कर सकता है। वे सेवा पर भार रखकर रह गए (सेवा को ही विशेष महत्वपूर्ण समझकर उसी में लगे रहे) मानो चढ़ी हुई पतंग को खिलाड़ी (पतंग उड़ाने वाला) खींच रहा हो॥3॥

* कहत सप्रेम नाइ महि माथा। भरत प्रनाम करत रघुनाथा॥
उठे रामु सुनि पेम अधीरा। कहुँ पट कहुँ निषंग धनु तीरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी ने प्रेम सहित पृथ्वी पर मस्तक नवाकर कहा- हे रघुनाथजी! भरतजी प्रणाम कर रहे हैं। यह सुनते ही श्री रघुनाथजी प्रेम में अधीर होकर उठे। कहीं वस्त्र गिरा, कहीं तरकस, कहीं धनुष और कहीं बाण॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का मन्दाकिनी स्नान, चित्रकूट में पहुँचना, भरतादि सबका परस्पर मिलाप, पिता का शोक और श्राद्ध -3

दोहा :

* बरबस लिए उठाइ उर लाए कृपानिधान।
भरत राम की मिलनि लखि बिसरे सबहि अपान॥240॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपा निधान श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने उनको जबरदस्ती उठाकर हृदय से लगा लिया! भरतजी और श्री रामजी के मिलन की रीति को देखकर सबको अपनी सुध भूल गई॥240॥

चौपाई :

* मिलनि प्रीति किमि जाइ बखानी। कबिकुल अगम करम मन बानी॥
परम प्रेम पूरन दोउ भाई। मन बुधि चित अहमिति बिसराई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मिलन की प्रीति कैसे बखानी जाए? वह तो कविकुल के लिए कर्म, मन, वाणी तीनों से अगम है। दोनों भाई (भरतजी और श्री रामजी) मन, बुद्धि, चित्त और अहंकार को भुलाकर परम प्रेम से पूर्ण हो रहे हैं॥1॥

* कहहु सुपेम प्रगट को करई। केहि छाया कबि मति अनुसरई॥
कबिहि अरथ आखर बलु साँचा। अनुहरि ताल गतिहि नटु नाचा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कहिए, उस श्रेष्ठ प्रेम को कौन प्रकट करे? कवि की बुद्धि किसकी छाया का अनुसरण करे? कवि को तो अक्षर और अर्थ का ही सच्चा बल है। नट ताल की गति के अनुसार ही नाचता है!॥2॥

* अगम सनेह भरत रघुबर को। जहँ न जाइ मनु बिधि हरि हर को॥
सो मैं कुमति कहौं केहि भाँति। बाज सुराग कि गाँडर ताँती॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी और श्री रघुनाथजी का प्रेम अगम्य है, जहाँ ब्रह्मा, विष्णु और महादेव का भी मन नहीं जा सकता। उस प्रेम को मैं कुबुद्धि किस प्रकार कहूँ! भला, गाँडर की ताँत से भी कहीं सुंदर राग बज सकता है?॥3॥    (तालाबों और झीलों में एक तरह की घास होती है, उसे गाँडर कहते हैं।)

* मिलनि बिलोकि भरत रघुबर की। सुरगन सभय धकधकी धरकी॥
समुझाए सुरगुरु जड़ जागे। बरषि प्रसून प्रसंसन लागे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी और श्री रामचन्द्रजी के मिलने का ढंग देखकर देवता भयभीत हो गए, उनकी धुकधुकी धड़कने लगी। देव गुरु बृहस्पतिजी ने समझाया, तब कहीं वे मूर्ख चेते और फूल बरसाकर प्रशंसा करने लगे॥4॥

दोहा : 

* मिलि सपेम रिपुसूदनहि केवटु भेंटेउ राम।
भूरि भायँ भेंटे भरत लछिमन करत प्रनाम॥241॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर श्री रामजी प्रेम के साथ शत्रुघ्न से मिलकर तब केवट (निषादराज) से मिले। प्रणाम करते हुए लक्ष्मणजी से भरतजी बड़े ही प्रेम से मिले॥241॥

चौपाई : 

* भेंटेउ लखन ललकि लघु भाई। बहुरि निषादु लीन्ह उर लाई॥
पुनि मुनिगन दुहुँ भाइन्ह बंदे। अभिमत आसिष पाइ अनंदे॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब लक्ष्मणजी ललककर (बड़ी उमंग के साथ) छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न से मिले। फिर उन्होंने निषादराज को हृदय से लगा लिया। फिर भरत-शत्रुघ्न दोनों भाइयों ने (उपस्थित) मुनियों को प्रणाम किया और इच्छित आशीर्वाद पाकर वे आनंदित हुए॥1॥

* सानुज भरत उमगि अनुरागा। धरि सिर सिय पद पदुम परागा॥
पुनि पुनि करत प्रनाम उठाए। सिर कर कमल परसि बैठाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न सहित भरतजी प्रेम में उमँगकर सीताजी के चरण कमलों की रज सिर पर धारण कर बार-बार प्रणाम करने लगे। सीताजी ने उन्हें उठाकर उनके सिर को अपने करकमल से स्पर्श कर (सिर पर हाथ फेरकर) उन दोनों को बैठाया॥2॥

* सीयँ असीस दीन्हि मन माहीं। मनग सनेहँ देह सुधि नाहीं॥
सब बिधि सानुकूल लखि सीता। भे निसोच उर अपडर बीता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी ने मन ही मन आशीर्वाद दिया, क्योंकि वे स्नेह में मग्न हैं, उन्हें देह की सुध-बुध नहीं है। सीताजी को सब प्रकार से अपने अनुकूल देखकर भरतजी सोचरहित हो गए और उनके हृदय का कल्पित भय जाता रहा॥3॥

* कोउ किछु कहई न कोउ किछु पूँछा। प्रेम भरा मन निज गति छूँछा॥
तेहि अवसर केवटु धीरजु धरि। जोरि पानि बिनवत प्रनामु करि॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस समय न तो कोई कुछ कहता है, न कोई कुछ पूछता है! मन प्रेम से परिपूर्ण है, वह अपनी गति से खाली है (अर्थात संकल्प-विकल्प और चांचल्य से शून्य है)। उस अवसर पर केवट (निषादराज) धीरज धर और हाथ जोड़कर प्रणाम करके विनती करने लगा-॥4॥

दोहा :

* नाथ साथ मुनिनाथ के मातु सकल पुर लोग।
सेवक सेनप सचिव सब आए बिकल बियोग॥242॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! मुनिनाथ वशिष्ठजी के साथ सब माताएँ, नगरवासी, सेवक, सेनापति, मंत्री- सब आपके वियोग से व्याकुल होकर आए हैं॥242॥

चौपाई : 

* सीलसिंधु सुनि गुर आगवनू। सिय समीप राखे रिपुदवनू॥
चले सबेग रामु तेहि काला। धीर धरम धुर दीनदयाला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरु का आगमन सुनकर शील के समुद्र श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सीताजी के पास शत्रुघ्नजी को रख दिया और वे परम धीर, धर्मधुरंधर, दीनदयालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी उसी समय वेग के साथ चल पड़े॥1॥

* गुरहि देखि सानुज अनुरागे। दंड प्रनाम करन प्रभु लागे॥
मुनिबर धाइ लिए उर लाई। प्रेम उमगि भेंटे दोउ भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरुजी के दर्शन करके लक्ष्मणजी सहित प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी प्रेम में भर गए और दण्डवत प्रणाम करने लगे। मुनिश्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी ने दौड़कर उन्हें हृदय से लगा लिया और प्रेम में उमँगकर वे दोनों भाइयों से मिले॥2॥

* प्रेम पुलकि केवट कहि नामू। कीन्ह दूरि तें दंड प्रनामू॥
राम सखा रिषि बरबस भेंटा। जनु महि लुठत सनेह समेटा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर प्रेम से पुलकित होकर केवट (निषादराज) ने अपना नाम लेकर दूर से ही वशिष्ठजी को दण्डवत प्रणाम किया। ऋषि वशिष्ठजी ने रामसखा जानकर उसको जबर्दस्ती हृदय से लगा लिया। मानो जमीन पर लोटते हुए प्रेम को समेट लिया हो॥3॥

* रघुपति भगति सुमंगल मूला। नभ सराहि सुर बरिसहिं फूला॥
एहि सम निपट नीच कोउ नाहीं। बड़ बसिष्ठ सम को जग माहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी की भक्ति सुंदर मंगलों का मूल है, इस प्रकार कहकर सराहना करते हुए देवता आकाश से फूल बरसाने लगे। वे कहने लगे- जगत में इसके समान सर्वथा नीच कोई नहीं और वशिष्ठजी के समान बड़ा कौन है?॥4॥

दोहा : 

* जेहि लखि लखनहु तें अधिक मिले मुदित मुनिराउ।
सो सीतापति भजन को प्रगट प्रताप प्रभाउ॥243॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस (निषाद) को देखकर मुनिराज वशिष्ठजी लक्ष्मणजी से भी अधिक उससे आनंदित होकर मिले। यह सब सीतापति श्री रामचन्द्रजी के भजन का प्रत्यक्ष प्रताप और प्रभाव है॥243॥

चौपाई :  

* आरत लोग राम सबु जाना। करुनाकर सुजान भगवाना॥
जो जेहि भायँ रहा अभिलाषी। तेहि तेहि कै तसि तसि रुख राखी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दया की खान, सुजान भगवान श्री रामजी ने सब लोगों को दुःखी (मिलने के लिए व्याकुल) जाना। तब जो जिस भाव से मिलने का अभिलाषी था, उस-उस का उस-उस प्रकार का रुख रखते हुए (उसकी रुचि के अनुसार)॥1॥

* सानुज मिलि पल महुँ सब काहू। कीन्ह दूरि दुखु दारुन दाहू॥
यह बड़ि बात राम कै नाहीं। जिमि घट कोटि एक रबि छाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने लक्ष्मणजी सहित पल भर में सब किसी से मिलकर उनके दुःख और कठिन संताप को दूर कर दिया। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के लिए यह कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है। जैसे करोड़ों घड़ों में एक ही सूर्य की (पृथक-पृथक) छाया (प्रतिबिम्ब) एक साथ ही दिखती है॥2॥

* मिलि केवटहि उमगि अनुरागा। पुरजन सकल सराहहिं भागा॥
देखीं राम दुखित महतारीं। जनु सुबेलि अवलीं हिम मारीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समस्त पुरवासी प्रेम में उमँगकर केवट से मिलकर (उसके) भाग्य की सराहना करते हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने सब माताओं को दुःखी देखा। मानो सुंदर लताओं की पंक्तियों को पाला मार गया हो॥3॥

*प्रथम राम भेंटी कैकेई। सरल सुभायँ भगति मति भेई॥
पग परि कीन्ह प्रबोधु बहोरी। काल करम बिधि सिर धरि खोरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबसे पहले रामजी कैकेयी से मिले और अपने सरल स्वभाव तथा भक्ति से उसकी बुद्धि को तर कर दिया। फिर चरणों में गिरकर काल, कर्म और विधाता के सिर दोष मढ़कर, श्री रामजी ने उनको सान्त्वना दी॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का मन्दाकिनी स्नान, चित्रकूट में पहुँचना, भरतादि सबका परस्पर मिलाप, पिता का शोक और श्राद्ध -4

दोहा :

* भेटीं रघुबर मातु सब करि प्रबोधु परितोषु।
अंब ईस आधीन जगु काहु न देइअ दोषु॥244॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर श्री रघुनाथजी सब माताओं से मिले। उन्होंने सबको समझा-बुझाकर संतोष कराया कि हे माता! जगत ईश्वर के अधीन है। किसी को भी दोष नहीं देना चाहिए॥244॥

* गुरतिय पद बंदे दुहु भाईं। सहित बिप्रतिय जे सँग आईं॥
गंग गौरिसम सब सनमानीं। देहिं असीस मुदित मृदु बानीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर दोनों भाइयों ने ब्राह्मणों की स्त्रियों सहित- जो भरतजी के साथ आई थीं, गुरुजी की पत्नी अरुंधतीजी के चरणों की वंदना की और उन सबका गंगाजी तथा गौरीजी के समान सम्मान किया। वे सब आनंदित होकर कोमल वाणी से आशीर्वाद देने लगीं॥1॥

* गहि पद लगे सुमित्रा अंका। जनु भेंटी संपति अति रंका॥
पुनि जननी चरननि दोउ भ्राता। परे पेम ब्याकुल सब गाता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब दोनों भाई पैर पकड़कर सुमित्राजी की गोद में जा चिपटे। मानो किसी अत्यन्त दरिद्र की सम्पत्ति से भेंट हो गई हो। फिर दोनों भाई माता कौसल्याजी के चरणों में गिर पड़े। प्रेम के मारे उनके सारे अंग शिथिल हैं॥2॥

* अति अनुराग अंब उर लाए। नयन सनेह सलिल अन्हवाए॥
तेहि अवसर कर हरष बिषादू। किमि कबि कहै मूक जिमि स्वादू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बड़े ही स्नेह से माता ने उन्हें हृदय से लगा लिया और नेत्रों से बहे हुए प्रेमाश्रुओं के जल से उन्हें नहला दिया। उस समय के हर्ष और विषाद को कवि कैसे कहे? जैसे गूँगा स्वाद को कैसे बतावे?॥3॥  

* मिलि जननिहि सानुज रघुराऊ। गुर सन कहेउ कि धारिअ पाऊ॥
पुरजन पाइ मुनीस नियोगू। जल थल तकि तकि उतरेउ लोगू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी ने छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित माता कौसल्या से मिलकर गुरु से कहा कि आश्रम पर पधारिए। तदनन्तर मुनीश्वर वशिष्ठजी की आज्ञा पाकर अयोध्यावासी सब लोग जल और थल का सुभीता देख-देखकर उतर गए॥4॥

दोहा : 

* महिसुर मंत्री मातु गुरु गने लोग लिए साथ।
पावन आश्रम गवनु किए भरत लखन रघुनाथ॥245॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मण, मंत्री, माताएँ और गुरु आदि गिने-चुने लोगों को साथ लिए हुए, भरतजी, लक्ष्मणजी और श्री रघुनाथजी पवित्र आश्रम को चले॥245॥

चौपाई : 

* सीय आइ मुनिबर पग लागी। उचित असीस लही मन मागी॥
गुरपतिनिहि मुनितियन्ह समेता। मिली पेमु कहि जाइ न जेता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी आकर मुनि श्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी के चरणों लगीं और उन्होंने मन माँगी उचित आशीष पाई। फिर मुनियों की स्त्रियों सहित गुरु पत्नी अरुन्धतीजी से मिलीं। उनका जितना प्रेम था, वह कहा नहीं जाता॥1॥

* बंदि बंदि पग सिय सबही के। आसिरबचन लहे प्रिय जी के।
सासु सकल सब सीयँ निहारीं। मूदे नयन सहमि सुकुमारीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी ने सभी के चरणों की अलग-अलग वंदना करके अपने हृदय को प्रिय (अनुकूल) लगने वाले आशीर्वाद पाए। जब सुकुमारी सीताजी ने सब सासुओं को देखा, तब उन्होंने सहमकर अपनी आँखें बंद कर लीं॥2॥

* परीं बधिक बस मनहुँ मरालीं। काह कीन्ह करतार कुचालीं॥
तिन्ह सिय निरखि निपट दुखु पावा। सो सबु सहिअ जो दैउ सहावा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(सासुओं की बुरी दशा देखकर) उन्हें ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ मानो राजहंसिनियाँ बधिक के वश में पड़ गई हों। (मन में सोचने लगीं कि) कुचाली विधाता ने क्या कर डाला? उन्होंने भी सीताजी को देखकर बड़ा दुःख पाया। (सोचा) जो कुछ दैव सहावे, वह सब सहना ही पड़ता है॥3॥

* जनकसुता तब उर धरि धीरा। नील नलिन लोयन भरि नीरा॥
मिली सकल सासुन्ह सिय जाई। तेहि अवसर करुना महि छाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब जानकीजी हृदय में धीरज धरकर, नील कमल के समान नेत्रों में जल भरकर, सब सासुओं से जाकर मिलीं। उस समय पृथ्वी पर करुणा (करुण रस) छा गई॥4॥

दोहा :

* लागि लागि पग सबनि सिय भेंटति अति अनुराग।
हृदयँ असीसहिं पेम बस रहिअहु भरी सोहाग॥246॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी सबके पैरों लग-लगकर अत्यन्त प्रेम से मिल रही हैं और सब सासुएँ स्नेहवश हृदय से आशीर्वाद दे रही हैं कि तुम सुहाग से भरी रहो (अर्थात सदा सौभाग्यवती रहो)॥246॥

चौपाई : 

* बिकल सनेहँ सीय सब रानीं। बैठन सबहि कहेउ गुर ग्यानीं॥
कहि जग गति मायिक मुनिनाथा॥ कहे कछुक परमारथ गाथा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी और सब रानियाँ स्नेह के मारे व्याकुल हैं। तब ज्ञानी गुरु ने सबको बैठ जाने के लिए कहा। फिर मुनिनाथ वशिष्ठजी ने जगत की गति को मायिक कहकर (अर्थात जगत माया का है, इसमें कुछ भी नित्य नहीं है, ऐसा कहकर) कुछ परमार्थ की कथाएँ (बातें) कहीं॥1॥

* नृप कर सुरपुर गवनु सुनावा। सुनि रघुनाथ दुसह दुखु पावा॥
मरन हेतु निज नेहु बिचारी। भे अति बिकल धीर धुर धारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तदनन्तर वशिष्ठजी ने राजा दशरथजी के स्वर्ग गमन की बात सुनाई। जिसे सुनकर रघुनाथजी ने दुःसह दुःख पाया और अपने प्रति उनके स्नेह को उनके मरने का कारण विचारकर धीरधुरन्धर श्री रामचन्द्रजी अत्यन्त व्याकुल हो गए॥2॥

* कुलिस कठोर सुनत कटु बानी। बिलपत लखन सीय सब रानी॥
सोक बिकल अति सकल समाजू। मानहूँ राजु अकाजेउ आजू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वज्र के समान कठोर, कड़वी वाणी सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी, सीताजी और सब रानियाँ विलाप करने लगीं। सारा समाज शोक से अत्यन्त व्याकुल हो गया! मानो राजा आज ही मरे हों॥3॥

* मुनिबर बहुरि राम समुझाए। सहित समाज सुसरित नहाए॥
ब्रत निरंबु तेहि दिन प्रभु कीन्हा। मुनिहु कहें जलु काहुँ न लीन्हा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर मुनिश्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी ने श्री रामजी को समझाया। तब उन्होंने समाज सहित श्रेष्ठ नदी मंदाकिनीजी में स्नान किया। उस दिन प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने निर्जल व्रत किया। मुनि वशिष्ठजी के कहने पर भी किसी ने जल ग्रहण नहीं किया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का मन्दाकिनी स्नान, चित्रकूट में पहुँचना, भरतादि सबका परस्पर मिलाप, पिता का शोक और श्राद्ध -5

दोहा : 

* भोरु भएँ रघुनंदनहि जो मुनि आयसु दीन्ह।
श्रद्धा भगति समेत प्रभु सो सबु सादरु कीन्ह॥247॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दूसरे दिन सबेरा होने पर मुनि वशिष्ठजी ने श्री रघुनाथजी को जो-जो आज्ञा दी, वह सब कार्य प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने श्रद्धा-भक्ति सहित आदर के साथ किया॥247॥

चौपाई :  

* करि पितु क्रिया बेद जसि बरनी। भे पुनीत पातक तम तरनी॥
जासु नाम पावक अघ तूला। सुमिरत सकल सुमंगल मूला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वेदों में जैसा कहा गया है, उसी के अनुसार पिता की क्रिया करके, पाप रूपी अंधकार के नष्ट करने वाले सूर्यरूप श्री रामचन्द्रजी शुद्ध हुए! जिनका नाम पाप रूपी रूई के (तुरंत जला डालने के) लिए अग्नि है और जिनका स्मरण मात्र समस्त शुभ मंगलों का मूल है,॥1॥

* सुद्ध सो भयउ साधु संमत अस। तीरथ आवाहन सुसरिजस॥
सुद्ध भएँ दुइ बासर बीते। बोले गुर सनराम पिरीते॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे (नित्य शुद्ध-बुद्ध) भगवान श्री रामजी शुद्ध हुए! साधुओं की ऐसी सम्मति है कि उनका शुद्ध होना वैसे ही है जैसा तीर्थों के आवाहन से गंगाजी शुद्ध होती हैं! (गंगाजी तो स्वभाव से ही शुद्ध हैं, उनमें जिन तीर्थों का आवाहन किया जाता है, उलटे वे ही गंगाजी के सम्पर्क में आने से शुद्ध हो जाते हैं। इसी प्रकार सच्चिदानंद रूप श्रीराम तो नित्य शुद्ध हैं, उनके संसर्ग से कर्म ही शुद्ध हो गए।) जब शुद्ध हुए दो दिन बीत गए तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी प्रीति के साथ गुरुजी से बोले-॥2॥

* नाथ लोग सब निपट दुखारी। कंद मूल फल अंबु आहारी॥
सानुज भरतु सचिव सब माता। देखि मोहि पल जिमि जुग जाता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! सब लोग यहाँ अत्यन्त दुःखी हो रहे हैं। कंद, मूल, फल और जल का ही आहार करते हैं। भाई शत्रुघ्न सहित भरत को, मंत्रियों को और सब माताओं को देखकर मुझे एक-एक पल युग के समान बीत रहा है॥3॥

* सब समेत पुर धारिअ पाऊ। आपु इहाँ अमरावति राऊ॥
बहुत कहेउँ सब कियउँ ढिठाई। उचित होइ तस करिअ गोसाँई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अतः सबके साथ आप अयोध्यापुरी को पधारिए (लौट जाइए)। आप यहाँ हैं और राजा अमरावती (स्वर्ग) में हैं (अयोध्या सूनी है)! मैंने बहुत कह डाला, यह सब बड़ी ढिठाई की है। हे गोसाईं! जैसा उचित हो, वैसा ही कीजिए॥4॥

दोहा : 

* धर्म सेतु करुनायतन कस न कहु अस राम।
लोग दुखित दिन दुइ दरस देखि लहहुँ बिश्राम॥248॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वशिष्ठजी ने कहा-) हे राम! तुम धर्म के सेतु और दया के धाम हो, तुम भला ऐसा क्यों न कहो? लोग दुःखी हैं। दो दिन तुम्हारा दर्शन कर शांति लाभ कर लें॥248॥

चौपाई :  

* राम बचन सुनि सभय समाजू। जनु जलनिधि महुँ बिकल जहाजू॥
सुनि गुर गिरा सुमंगल मूला। भयउ मनहुँ मारुत अनुकूला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के वचन सुनकर सारा समाज भयभीत हो गया। मानो बीच समुद्र में जहाज डगमगा गया हो, परन्तु जब उन्होंने गुरु वशिष्ठजी की श्रेष्ठ कल्याणमूलक वाणी सुनी, तो उस जहाज के लिए मानो हवा अनुकूल हो गई॥1॥

* पावन पयँ तिहुँ काल नहाहीं। जो बिलोकि अघ ओघ नसाहीं॥
मंगलमूरति लोचन भरि भरि। निरखहिं हरषि दंडवत करि करि॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग पवित्र पयस्विनी नदी में (अथवा पयस्विनी नदी के पवित्र जल में) तीनों समय (सबेरे, दोपहर और सायंकाल) स्नान करते हैं, जिसके दर्शन से ही पापों के समूह नष्ट हो जाते हैं और मंगल मूर्ति श्री रामचन्द्रजी को दण्डवत प्रणाम कर-करके उन्हें नेत्र भर-भरकर देखते हैं॥2॥

* राम सैल बन देखन जाहीं। जहँ सुख सकल सकल दुख नाहीं॥
झरना झरहिं सुधासम बारी। त्रिबिध तापहर त्रिबिध बयारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब श्री रामचन्द्रजी के पर्वत (कामदगिरि) और वन को देखने जाते हैं, जहाँ सभी सुख हैं और सभी दुःखों का अभाव है। झरने अमृत के समान जल झरते हैं और तीन प्रकार की (शीतल, मंद, सुगंध) हवा तीनों प्रकार के (आध्यात्मिक, आधिभौतिक, आधिदैविक) तापों को हर लेती है॥3॥

* बिटप बेलि तृन अगनित जाती। फल प्रसून पल्लव बहु भाँती॥
सुंदर सिला सुखद तरु छाहीं। जाइ बरनि बन छबि केहि पाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*असंख्य जात के वृक्ष, लताएँ और तृण हैं तथा बहुत तरह के फल, फूल और पत्ते हैं। सुंदर शिलाएँ हैं। वृक्षों की छाया सुख देने वाली है। वन की शोभा किससे वर्णन की जा सकती है?॥4॥

----------


## abcl42

भरत  राम  मिलन का यह प्रसंग मानस का अति उत्तम प्रसंग है /  भरत का राम के प्रति प्रेम और राम का भारत पर विश्वास  दोनों अद्भुत हैं / ये प्रसंग जब भी किसी अछे कथा वाचक के मुख से होता है तो आंसू नहीं रुकते / भरत अपने मन में ग्लानी लिए हुए जा रहे है की भाई राम को मेरे कारन वनवास हुआ उधर राम का  विश्वास "* भरतहि होई न राज मद विधि हरी हर पद पाई" * 
जब भारत जी ने सीता मैया की चरण वंदना की और आशीर्वाद पाया तब उनके ह्रदय में ये संतोष हो गया  की मेरे भाई राम मुझ से  गुस्सा नहीं है, मानस की पंक्तिया जो अपने ऊपर लिखी है उध्रत हैं - 

सीयँ असीस दीन्हि मन माहीं। मनग सनेहँ देह सुधि नाहीं॥
सब बिधि सानुकूल लखि सीता। भे निसोच उर अपडर बीता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी ने मन ही मन आशीर्वाद दिया, क्योंकि वे स्नेह में मग्न हैं, उन्हें देह की सुध-बुध नहीं है। सीताजी को सब प्रकार से अपने अनुकूल देखकर भरतजी सोचरहित हो गए और उनके हृदय का कल्पित भय जाता रहा॥3॥

धन्य है भरत का प्रेम और राम के प्रति उनका अनुराग / आज भी भरत मिलाप लीला जब भी  मेरे शहर में होती है जरुर देखता हूँ / बोलो भाई भरत लाल की जय ( जो न होत जग जनम भरत को / अचर सचर , चर अचर करत को ) - जय जय सीता राम

----------


## Shri Vijay

अतिसुन्दर.......................  ...........मन को सकून मिला ,धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## calvitf

> धन्य है भरत का प्रेम और राम के प्रति उनका अनुराग / आज भी भरत मिलाप लीला जब भी  मेरे शहर में होती है जरुर देखता हूँ / बोलो भाई भरत लाल की जय ( जो न होत जग जनम भरत को / अचर सचर , चर अचर करत को ) - जय जय सीता राम





> अतिसुन्दर.......................  ...........मन को सकून मिला ,धन्यवाद मित्र


*ज़ोर से बोलो सियापति श्री राम चंद्र की .......................* जय

----------


## calvitf

वनवासियों द्वारा भरतजी की मंडली का सत्कार, कैकेयी का पश्चाताप  

दोहा :

* सरनि सरोरुह जल बिहग कूजत गुंजत भृंग।
बैर बिगत बिहरत बिपिन मृग बिहंग बहुरंग॥249॥

*भावार्थ:-*तालाबों में कमल खिल रहे हैं, जल के पक्षी कूज रहे हैं, भौंरे गुंजार कर रहे हैं और बहुत रंगों के पक्षी और पशु वन में वैररहित होकर विहार कर रहे हैं॥249॥

चौपाई :

* कोल किरात भिल्ल बनबासी। मधु सुचि सुंदर स्वादु सुधा सी॥
भरि भरि परन पुटीं रचि रूरी। कंद मूल फल अंकुर जूरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोल, किरात और भील आदि वन के रहने वाले लोग पवित्र, सुंदर एवं अमृत के समान स्वादिष्ट मधु (शहद) को सुंदर दोने बनाकर और उनमें भर-भरकर तथा कंद, मूल, फल और अंकुर आदि की जूड़ियों (अँटियों) को॥1॥

* सबहि देहिं करि बिनय प्रनामा। कहि कहि स्वाद भेद गुन नामा॥
देहिं लोग बहु मोल न लेहीं। फेरत राम दोहाई देहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबको विनय और प्रणाम करके उन चीजों के अलग-अलग स्वाद, भेद (प्रकार), गुण और नाम बता-बताकर देते हैं। लोग उनका बहुत दाम देते हैं, पर वे नहीं लेते और लौटा देने में श्री रामजी की दुहाई देते हैं॥2॥

* कहहिं सनेह मगन मृदु बानी। मानत साधु पेम पहिचानी॥
तुम्ह सुकृती हम नीच निषादा। पावा दरसनु राम प्रसादा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेम में मग्न हुए वे कोमल वाणी से कहते हैं कि साधु लोग प्रेम को पहचानकर उसका सम्मान करते हैं (अर्थात आप साधु हैं, आप हमारे प्रेम को देखिए, दाम देकर या वस्तुएँ लौटाकर हमारे प्रेम का तिरस्कार न कीजिए)। आप तो पुण्यात्मा हैं, हम नीच निषाद हैं। श्री रामजी की कृपा से ही हमने आप लोगों के दर्शन पाए हैं॥3॥

* हमहि अगम अति दरसु तुम्हारा। जस मरु धरनि देवधुनि धारा॥
राम कृपाल निषाद नेवाजा। परिजन प्रजउ चहिअ जस राजा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हम लोगों को आपके दर्शन बड़े ही दुर्लभ हैं, जैसे मरुभूमि के लिए गंगाजी की धारा दुर्लभ है! (देखिए) कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने निषाद पर कैसी कृपा की है। जैसे राजा हैं वैसा ही उनके परिवार और प्रजा को भी होना चाहिए॥4॥

दोहा :

* यह जियँ जानि सँकोचु तजि करिअ छोहु लखि नेहु।
हमहि कृतारथ करनलगि फल तृन अंकुर लेहु॥250॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हृदय में ऐसा जानकर संकोच छोड़कर और हमारा प्रेम देखकर कृपा कीजिए और हमको कृतार्थ करने के लिए ही फल, तृण और अंकुर लीजिए॥250॥

चौपाई :

* तुम्ह प्रिय पाहुने बन पगु धारे। सेवा जोगु न भाग हमारे॥
देब काह हम तुम्हहि गोसाँई। ईंधनु पात किरात मिताई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप प्रिय पाहुने वन में पधारे हैं। आपकी सेवा करने के योग्य हमारे भाग्य नहीं हैं। हे स्वामी! हम आपको क्या देंगे? भीलों की मित्रता तो बस, ईंधन (लकड़ी) और पत्तों ही तक है॥1॥

* यह हमारि अति बड़ि सेवकाई। लेहिं न बासन बसन चोराई॥
हम जड़ जीव जीव गन घाती। कुटिल कुचाली कुमति कुजाती॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हमारी तो यही बड़ी भारी सेवा है कि हम आपके कपड़े और बर्तन नहीं चुरा लेते। हम लोग जड़ जीव हैं, जीवों की हिंसा करने वाले हैं, कुटिल, कुचाली, कुबुद्धि और कुजाति हैं॥2॥

* पाप करत निसि बासर जाहीं। नहिं पट कटि नहिं पेट अघाहीं॥
सपनेहुँ धरमबुद्धि कस काऊ। यह रघुनंदन दरस प्रभाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हमारे दिन-रात पाप करते ही बीतते हैं। तो भी न तो हमारी कमर में कपड़ा है और न पेट ही भरते हैं। हममें स्वप्न में भी कभी धर्मबुद्धि कैसी? यह सब तो श्री रघुनाथजी के दर्शन का प्रभाव है॥3॥

* जब तें प्रभु पद पदुम निहारे। मिटे दुसह दुख दोष हमारे॥
बचन सुनत पुरजन अनुरागे। तिन्ह के भाग सराहन लागे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब से प्रभु के चरण कमल देखे, तब से हमारे दुःसह दुःख और दोष मिट गए। वनवासियों के वचन सुनकर अयोध्या के लोग प्रेम में भर गए और उनके भाग्य की सराहना करने लगे॥4॥

छन्द :

** लागे सराहन भाग सब अनुराग बचन सुनावहीं
बोलनि मिलनि सिय राम चरन सनेहु लखि सुखु पावहीं॥
नर नारि निदरहिं नेहु निज सुनि कोल भिल्लनि की गिरा।
तुलसी कृपा रघुबंसमनि की लोह लै लौका तिरा॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*सब उनके भाग्य की सराहना करने लगे और प्रेम के वचन सुनाने लगे। उन लोगों के बोलने और मिलने का ढंग तथा श्री सीता-रामजी के चरणों में उनका प्रेम देखकर सब सुख पा रहे हैं। उन कोल-भीलों की वाणी सुनकर सभी नर-नारी अपने प्रेम का निरादर करते हैं (उसे धिक्कार देते हैं)। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि यह रघुवंशमणि श्री रामचन्द्रजी की कृपा है कि लोहा नौका को अपने ऊपर लेकर तैर गया॥

सोरठा :

* बिहरहिं बन चहु ओर प्रतिदिन प्रमुदित लोग सब।
जल ज्यों दादुर मोर भए पीन पावस प्रथम॥251॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग दिनोंदिन परम आनंदित होते हुए वन में चारों ओर विचरते हैं। जैसे पहली वर्षा के जल से मेंढक और मोर मोटे हो जाते हैं (प्रसन्न होकर नाचते-कूदते हैं)॥251॥

चौपाई :

* पुर जन नारि मगन अति प्रीती। बासर जाहिं पलक सम बीती॥
सीय सासु प्रति बेष बनाई। सादर करइ सरिस सेवकाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अयोध्यापुरी के पुरुष और स्त्री सभी प्रेम में अत्यन्त मग्न हो रहे हैं। उनके दिन पल के समान बीत जाते हैं। जितनी सासुएँ थीं, उतने ही वेष (रूप) बनाकर सीताजी सब सासुओं की आदरपूर्वक एक सी सेवा करती हैं॥1॥

* लखा न मरमु राम बिनु काहूँ। माया सब सिय माया माहूँ॥
सीयँ सासु सेवा बस कीन्हीं। तिन्ह लहि सुख सिख आसिष दीन्हीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी के सिवा इस भेद को और किसी ने नहीं जाना। सब मायाएँ (पराशक्ति महामाया) श्री सीताजी की माया में ही हैं। सीताजी ने सासुओं को सेवा से वश में कर लिया। उन्होंने सुख पाकर सीख और आशीर्वाद दिए॥2॥

* लखि सिय सहित सरल दोउ भाई। कुटिल रानि पछितानि अघाई॥
अवनि जमहि जाचति कैकेई। महि न बीचु बिधि मीचु न देई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी समेत दोनों भाइयों (श्री राम-लक्ष्मण) को सरल स्वभाव देखकर कुटिल रानी कैकेयी भरपेट पछताई। वह पृथ्वी तथा यमराज से याचना करती है, किन्तु धरती बीच (फटकर समा जाने के लिए रास्ता) नहीं देती और विधाता मौत नहीं देता॥3॥

* लोकहुँ बेद बिदित कबि कहहीं। राम बिमुख थलु नरक न लहहीं॥
यहु संसउ सब के मन माहीं। राम गवनु बिधि अवध कि नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लोक और वेद में प्रसिद्ध है और कवि (ज्ञानी) भी कहते हैं कि जो श्री रामजी से विमुख हैं, उन्हें नरक में भी ठौर नहीं मिलती। सबके मन में यह संदेह हो रहा था कि हे विधाता! श्री रामचन्द्रजी का अयोध्या जाना होगा या नहीं॥4॥

दोहा :

* निसि न नीद नहिं भूख दिन भरतु बिकल सुचि सोच।
नीच कीच बिच मगन जस मीनहि सलिल सँकोच॥252॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी को न तो रात को नींद आती है, न दिन में भूख ही लगती है। वे पवित्र सोच में ऐसे विकल हैं, जैसे नीचे (तल) के कीचड़ में डूबी हुई मछली को जल की कमी से व्याकुलता होती है॥252॥

चौपाई :

* कीन्हि मातु मिस काल कुचाली। ईति भीति जस पाकत साली॥
केहि बिधि होइ राम अभिषेकू। मोहि अवकलत उपाउ न एकू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(भरतजी सोचते हैं कि) माता के मिस से काल ने कुचाल की है। जैसे धान के पकते समय ईति का भय आ उपस्थित हो। अब श्री रामचन्द्रजी का राज्याभिषेक किस प्रकार हो, मुझे तो एक भी उपाय नहीं सूझ पड़ता॥1॥

* अवसि फिरहिं गुर आयसु मानी। मुनि पुनि कहब राम रुचि जानी॥
मातु कहेहुँ बहुरहिं रघुराऊ। राम जननि हठ करबि कि काऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरुजी की आज्ञा मानकर तो श्री रामजी अवश्य ही अयोध्या को लौट चलेंगे, परन्तु मुनि वशिष्ठजी तो श्री रामचन्द्रजी की रुचि जानकर ही कुछ कहेंगे। ( अर्थात वे श्री रामजी की रुचि देखे बिना जाने को नहीं कहेंगे)। माता कौसल्याजी के कहने से भी श्री रघुनाथजी लौट सकते हैं, पर भला, श्री रामजी को जन्म देने वाली माता क्या कभी हठ करेगी?॥2॥

* मोहि अनुचर कर केतिक बाता। तेहि महँ कुसमउ बाम बिधाता॥
जौं हठ करउँ त निपट कुकरमू। हरगिरि तें गुरु सेवक धरमू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझ सेवक की तो बात ही कितनी है? उसमें भी समय खराब है (मेरे दिन अच्छे नहीं हैं) और विधाता प्रतिकूल है। यदि मैं हठ करता हूँ तो यह घोर कुकर्म (अधर्म) होगा, क्योंकि सेवक का धर्म शिवजी के पर्वत कैलास से भी भारी (निबाहने में कठिन) है॥3॥

* एकउ जुगुति न मन ठहरानी। सोचत भरतहि रैनि बिहानी॥
प्रात नहाइ प्रभुहि सिर नाई। बैठत पठए रिषयँ बोलाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक भी युक्ति भरतजी के मन में न ठहरी। सोचते ही सोचते रात बीत गई। भरतजी प्रातःकाल स्नान करके और प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी को सिर नवाकर बैठे ही थे कि ऋषि वशिष्ठजी ने उनको बुलवा भेजा॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री वशिष्ठजी का भाषण   

दोहा :

 गुर पद कमल प्रनामु करि बैठे आयसु पाइ।
बिप्र महाजन सचिव सब जुरे सभासद आइ॥253

*भावार्थ:-*भरतजी गुरु के चरणकमलों में प्रणाम करके आज्ञा पाकर बैठ गए। उसी समय ब्राह्मण, महाजन, मंत्री आदि सभी सभासद आकर जुट गए॥253

चौपाई 

 बोले मुनिबरु समय समाना। सुनहु सभासद भरत सुजाना॥
धरम धुरीन भानुकुल भानू। राजा रामु स्वबस भगवानू॥1
*
भावार्थ:-*श्रेष्ठ मुनि वशिष्ठजी समयोचित वचन बोले- हे सभासदों! हे सुजान भरत! सुनो। सूर्यकुल के सूर्य महाराज श्री रामचन्द्र धर्मधुरंधर और स्वतंत्र भगवान हैं॥1

 सत्यसंध पालक श्रुति सेतू। राम जनमु जग मंगल हेतु॥
गुर पितु मातु बचन अनुसारी। खल दलु दलन देव हितकारी॥2
*
भावार्थ:-*वे सत्य प्रतिज्ञ हैं और वेद की मर्यादा के रक्षक हैं। श्री रामजी का अवतार ही जगत के कल्याण के लिए हुआ है। वे गुरु, पिता और माता के वचनों के अनुसार चलने वाले हैं। दुष्टों के दल का नाश करने वाले और देवताओं के हितकारी हैं॥2

नीति प्रीति परमारथ स्वारथु। कोउ न राम सम जान जथारथु॥
बिधि हरि हरु ससि रबि दिसिपाला। माया जीव करम कुलि काला॥3
*
भावार्थ:-*नीति, प्रेम, परमार्थ और स्वार्थ को श्री रामजी के समान यथार्थ (तत्त्व से) कोई नहीं जानता। ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, महादेव, चन्द्र, सूर्य, दिक्पाल, माया, जीव, सभी कर्म और काल,॥3

अहिप महिप जहँ लगि प्रभुताई। जोग सिद्धि निगमागम गाई॥
करि बिचार जियँ देखहु नीकें। राम रजाइ सीस सबही कें॥4
*
भावार्थ:-*शेषजी और (पृथ्वी एवं पाताल के अन्यान्य) राजा आदि जहाँ तक प्रभुता है और योग की सिद्धियाँ, जो वेद और शास्त्रों में गाई गई हैं, हृदय में अच्छी तरह विचार कर देखो, (तो यह स्पष्ट दिखाई देगा कि) श्री रामजी की आज्ञा इन सभी के सिर पर है (अर्थात श्री रामजी ही सबके एक मात्र महान महेश्वर हैं)॥4

दोहा :

राखें राम रजाइ रुख हम सब कर हित होइ।
समुझि सयाने करहु अब सब मिलि संमत सोइ॥254
*
भावार्थ:-*अतएव श्री रामजी की आज्ञा और रुख रखने में ही हम सबका हित होगा। (इस तत्त्व और रहस्य को समझकर) अब तुम सयाने लोग जो सबको सम्मत हो, वही मिलकर करो॥254

चौपाई :

 सब कहुँ सुखद राम अभिषेकू। मंगल मोद मूल मग एकू॥
केहि बिधि अवध चलहिं रघुराऊ। कहहु समुझि सोइ करिअ उपाऊ॥1
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी का राज्याभिषेक सबके लिए सुखदायक है। मंगल और आनंद का मूल यही एक मार्ग है। (अब) श्री रघुनाथजी अयोध्या किस प्रकार चलें? विचारकर कहो, वही उपाय किया जाए॥1

* सब सादर सुनि मुनिबर बानी। नय परमारथ स्वारथ सानी॥
उतरु न आव लोग भए भोरे। तब सिरु नाइ भरत कर जोरे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनिश्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी की नीति, परमार्थ और स्वार्थ (लौकिक हित) में सनी हुई वाणी सबने आदरपूर्वक सुनी। पर किसी को कोई उत्तर नहीं आता, सब लोग भोले (विचार शक्ति से रहित) हो गए। तब भरत ने सिर नवाकर हाथ जोड़े॥2॥

* भानुबंस भए भूप घनेरे। अधिक एक तें एक बड़ेरे॥
जनम हेतु सब कहँ कितु माता। करम सुभासुभ देइ बिधाता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और कहा-) सूर्यवंश में एक से एक अधिक बड़े बहुत से राजा हो गए हैं। सभी के जन्म के कारण पिता-माता होते हैं और शुभ-अशुभ कर्मों को (कर्मों का फल) विधाता देते हैं॥3॥

* दलि दुख सजइ सकल कल्याना। अस असीस राउरि जगु जाना॥
सो गोसाइँ बिधि गति जेहिं छेंकी। सकइ को टारि टेक जो टेकी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपकी आशीष ही एक ऐसी है, जो दुःखों का दमन करके, समस्त कल्याणों को सज देती है, यह जगत जानता है। हे स्वामी! आप ही हैं, जिन्होंने विधाता की गति (विधान) को भी रोक दिया। आपने जो टेक टेक दी (जो निश्चय कर दिया) उसे कौन टाल सकता है?॥4॥

* बूझिअ मोहि उपाउ अब सो सब मोर अभागु।
सुनि सनेहमय बचनगुर उर उमगा अनुरागु॥255॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब आप मुझसे उपाय पूछते हैं, यह सब मेरा अभाग्य है। भरतजी के प्रेममय वचनों को सुनकर गुरुजी के हृदय में प्रेम उमड़ आया॥255॥

चौपाई :

* तात बात फुरि राम कृपाहीं। राम बिमुख सिधि सपनेहुँ नाहीं॥
सकुचउँ तात कहत एक बाता। अरध तजहिं बुध सरबस जाता॥1।
*
भावार्थ:-*(वे बोले-) हे तात! बात सत्य है, पर है रामजी की कृपा से ही। राम विमुख को तो स्वप्न में भी सिद्धि नहीं मिलती। हे तात! मैं एक बात कहने में सकुचाता हूँ। बुद्धिमान लोग सर्वस्व जाता देखकर (आधे की रक्षा के लिए) आधा छोड़ दिया करते हैं॥1॥

* तुम्ह कानन गवनहु दोउ भाई। फेरिअहिं लखन सीय रघुराई॥
सुनि सुबचन हरषे दोउ भ्राता। भे प्रमोद परिपूरन गाता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अतः तुम दोनों भाई (भरत-शत्रुघ्न) वन को जाओ और लक्ष्मण, सीता और श्री रामचन्द्र को लौटा दिया जाए। ये सुंदर वचन सुनकर दोनों भाई हर्षित हो गए। उनके सारे अंग परमानंद से परिपूर्ण हो गए॥2॥

* मन प्रसन्न तन तेजु बिराजा। जनु जिय राउ रामु भए राजा॥
बहुत लाभ लोगन्ह लघु हानी। सम दुख सुख सब रोवहिं रानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके मन प्रसन्न हो गए। शरीर में तेज सुशोभित हो गया। मानो राजा दशरथजी उठे हों और श्री रामचन्द्रजी राजा हो गए हों! अन्य लोगों को तो इसमें लाभ अधिक और हानि कम प्रतीत हुई, परन्तु रानियों को दुःख-सुख समान ही थे (राम-लक्ष्मण वन में रहें या भरत-शत्रुघ्न, दो पुत्रों का वियोग तो रहेगा ही), यह समझकर वे सब रोने लगीं॥3॥

* कहहिं भरतु मुनि कहा सो कीन्हे। फलु जग जीवन्ह अभिमत दीन्हे॥
कानन करउँ जनम भरि बासू। एहि तें अधिक न मोर सुपासू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी कहने लगे- मुनि ने जो कहा, वह करने से जगतभर के जीवों को उनकी इच्छित वस्तु देने का फल होगा। (चौदह वर्ष की कोई अवधि नहीं) मैं जन्मभर वन में वास करूँगा। मेरे लिए इससे बढ़कर और कोई सुख नहीं है॥4॥

दोहा :

* अंतरजामी रामु सिय तुम्ह सरबग्य सुजान।
जौं फुर कहहु त नाथ निज कीजिअ बचनु प्रवान॥256॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी और सीताजी हृदय की जानने वाले हैं और आप सर्वज्ञ तथा सुजान हैं। यदि आप यह सत्य कह रहे हैं तो हे नाथ! अपने वचनों को प्रमाण कीजिए (उनके अनुसार व्यवस्था कीजिए)॥256॥

चौपाई :

* भरत बचन सुनि देखि सनेहू। सभा सहित मुनि भए बिदेहू॥
भरत महा महिमा जलरासी। मुनि मति ठाढ़ि तीर अबला सी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के वचन सुनकर और उनका प्रेम देखकर सारी सभा सहित मुनि वशिष्ठजी विदेह हो गए (किसी को अपने देह की सुधि न रही)। भरतजी की महान महिमा समुद्र है, मुनि की बुद्धि उसके तट पर अबला स्त्री के समान खड़ी है॥1॥

* गा चह पार जतनु हियँ हेरा। पावति नाव न बोहितु बेरा॥
औरु करिहि को भरत बड़ाई। सरसी सीपि कि सिंधु समाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह (उस समुद्र के) पार जाना चाहती है, इसके लिए उसने हृदय में उपाय भी ढूँढे! पर (उसे पार करने का साधन) नाव, जहाज या बेड़ा कुछ भी नहीं पाती। भरतजी की बड़ाई और कौन करेगा? तलैया की सीपी में भी कहीं समुद्र समा सकता है?॥2॥

* भरतु मुनिहि मन भीतर भाए। सहित समाज राम पहिं आए॥
प्रभु प्रनामु करि दीन्ह सुआसनु। बैठे सब सुनि मुनि अनुसासनु॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि वशिष्ठजी की अन्तरात्मा को भरतजी बहुत अच्छे लगे और वे समाज सहित श्री रामजी के पास आए। प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने प्रणाम कर उत्तम आसन दिया। सब लोग मुनि की आज्ञा सुनकर बैठ गए॥3॥

* बोले मुनिबरु बचन बिचारी। देस काल अवसर अनुहारी॥
सुनहु राम सरबग्य सुजाना। धरम नीति गुन ग्यान निधाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्रेष्ठ मुनि देश, काल और अवसर के अनुसार विचार करके वचन बोले- हे सर्वज्ञ! हे सुजान! हे धर्म, नीति, गुण और ज्ञान के भण्डार राम! सुनिए-॥4॥

दोहा :

* सब के उर अंतर बसहु जानहु भाउ कुभाउ।
पुरजन जननी भरत हित होइ सो कहिअ उपाउ॥257॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप सबके हृदय के भीतर बसते हैं और सबके भले-बुरे भाव को जानते हैं, जिसमें पुरवासियों का, माताओं का और भरत का हित हो, वही उपाय बतलाइए॥257॥

चौपाई :

* आरत कहहिं बिचारि न काऊ। सूझ जुआरिहि आपन दाऊ॥
सुनि मुनि बचन कहत रघुराऊ॥ नाथ तुम्हारेहि हाथ उपाऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आर्त (दुःखी) लोग कभी विचारकर नहीं कहते। जुआरी को अपना ही दाँव सूझता है। मुनि के वचन सुनकर श्री रघुनाथजी कहने लगे- हे नाथ! उपाय तो आप ही के हाथ है॥1॥

* सब कर हित रुख राउरि राखें। आयसु किए मुदित फुर भाषें॥
प्रथम जो आयसु मो कहुँ होई। माथें मानि करौं सिख सोई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपका रुख रखने में और आपकी आज्ञा को सत्य कहकर प्रसन्नता पूर्वक पालन करने में ही सबका हित है। पहले तो मुझे जो आज्ञा हो, मैं उसी शिक्षा को माथे पर चढ़ाकर करूँ॥2॥

* पुनि जेहि कहँ जस कहब गोसाईं। सो सब भाँति घटिहि सेवकाईं॥
कह मुनि राम सत्य तुम्ह भाषा। भरत सनेहँ बिचारु न राखा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर हे गोसाईं! आप जिसको जैसा कहेंगे वह सब तरह से सेवा में लग जाएगा (आज्ञा पालन करेगा)। मुनि वशिष्ठजी कहने लगे- हे राम! तुमने सच कहा। पर भरत के प्रेम ने विचार को नहीं रहने दिया॥3॥

* तेहि तें कहउँ बहोरि बहोरी। भरत भगति बस भइ मति मोरी॥
मोरें जान भरत रुचि राखी। जो कीजिअ सो सुभ सिव साखी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसीलिए मैं बार-बार कहता हूँ, मेरी बुद्धि भरत की भक्ति के वश हो गई है। मेरी समझ में तो भरत की रुचि रखकर जो कुछ किया जाएगा, शिवजी साक्षी हैं, वह सब शुभ ही होगा॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-भरतादि का संवाद -१

दोहा :

* भरत बिनय सादर सुनिअ करिअ बिचारु बहोरि।
करब साधुमत लोकमत नृपनय निगम निचोरि॥258॥

*भावार्थ:-*पहले भरत की विनती आदरपूर्वक सुन लीजिए, फिर उस पर विचार कीजिए। तब साधुमत, लोकमत, राजनीति और वेदों का निचोड़ (सार) निकालकर वैसा ही (उसी के अनुसार) कीजिए॥258॥

चौपाई :

* गुर अनुरागु भरत पर देखी। राम हृदयँ आनंदु बिसेषी॥
भरतहि धरम धुरंधर जानी। निज सेवक तन मानस बानी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी पर गुरुजी का स्नेह देखकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी के हृदय में विशेष आनंद हुआ। भरतजी को धर्मधुरंधर और तन, मन, वचन से अपना सेवक जानकर-॥1॥

* बोले गुरु आयस अनुकूला। बचन मंजु मृदु मंगलमूला॥
नाथ सपथ पितु चरन दोहाई। भयउ न भुअन भरत सम भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी गुरु की आज्ञा अनुकूल मनोहर, कोमल और कल्याण के मूल वचन बोले- हे नाथ! आपकी सौगंध और पिताजी के चरणों की दुहाई है (मैं सत्य कहता हूँ कि) विश्वभर में भरत के समान कोई भाई हुआ ही नहीं॥2॥

* जे गुर पद अंबुज अनुरागी। ते लोकहुँ बेदहुँ बड़भागी॥
राउर जा पर अस अनुरागू। को कहि सकइ भरत कर भागू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो लोग गुरु के चरणकमलों के अनुरागी हैं, वे लोक में (लौकिक दृष्टि से) भी और वेद में (परमार्थिक दृष्टि से) भी बड़भागी होतें हैं! (फिर) जिस पर आप (गुरु) का ऐसा स्नेह है, उस भरत के भाग्य को कौन कह सकता है?॥3॥

* लखि लघु बंधु बुद्धि सकुचाई। करत बदन पर भरत बड़ाई॥
भरतु कहहिं सोइ किएँ भलाई। अस कहि राम रहे अरगाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*छोटा भाई जानकर भरत के मुँह पर उसकी बड़ाई करने में मेरी बुद्धि सकुचाती है। (फिर भी मैं तो यही कहूँगा कि) भरत जो कुछ कहें, वही करने में भलाई है। ऐसा कहकर श्री रामचन्द्रजी चुप हो रहे॥4॥

दोहा :

* तब मुनि बोले भरत सन सब सँकोचु तजि तात।
कृपासिंधु प्रिय बंधु सन कहहु हृदय कै बात॥259॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब मुनि भरतजी से बोले- हे तात! सब संकोच त्यागकर कृपा के समुद्र अपने प्यारे भाई से अपने हृदय की बात कहो॥259॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि मुनि बचन राम रुख पाई। गुरु साहिब अनुकूल अघाई॥
लखि अपनें सिर सबु छरु भारू। कहि न सकहिं कछु करहिं बिचारू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि के वचन सुनकर और श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रुख पाकर गुरु तथा स्वामी को भरपेट अपने अनुकूल जानकर सारा बोझ अपने ही ऊपर समझकर भरतजी कुछ कह नहीं सकते। वे विचार करने लगे॥1॥

* पुलकि सरीर सभाँ भए ठाढ़े। नीरज नयन नेह जल बाढ़े॥
कहब मोर मुनिनाथ निबाहा। एहि तें अधिक कहौं मैं काहा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शरीर से पुलकित होकर वे सभा में खड़े हो गए। कमल के समान नेत्रों में प्रेमाश्रुओं की बाढ़ आ गई। (वे बोले-) मेरा कहना तो मुनिनाथ ने ही निबाह दिया (जो कुछ मैं कह सकता था वह उन्होंने ही कह दिया)। इससे अधिक मैं क्या कहूँ?॥2॥

* मैं जानउँ निज नाथ सुभाऊ। अपराधिहु पर कोह न काऊ॥
मो पर कृपा सनेहु बिसेषी। खेलत खुनिस न कबहूँ देखी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपने स्वामी का स्वभाव मैं जानता हूँ। वे अपराधी पर भी कभी क्रोध नहीं करते। मुझ पर तो उनकी विशेष कृपा और स्नेह है। मैंने खेल में भी कभी उनकी रीस (अप्रसन्नता) नहीं देखी॥3॥

* सिसुपन तें परिहरेउँ न संगू। कबहुँ न कीन्ह मोर मन भंगू॥
मैं प्रभु कृपा रीति जियँ जोही। हारेहूँ खेल जितावहिं मोही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बचपन में ही मैंने उनका साथ नहीं छोड़ा और उन्होंने भी मेरे मन को कभी नहीं तोड़ा (मेरे मन के प्रतिकूल कोई काम नहीं किया)। मैंने प्रभु की कृपा की रीति को हृदय में भलीभाँति देखा है (अनुभव किया है)। मेरे हारने पर भी खेल में प्रभु मुझे जिता देते रहे हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* महूँ सनेह सकोच बस सनमुख कही न बैन।
दरसन तृपित न आजु लगि प्रेम पिआसे नैन॥260॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने भी प्रेम और संकोचवश कभी सामने मुँह नहीं खोला। प्रेम के प्यासे मेरे नेत्र आज तक प्रभु के दर्शन से तृप्त नहीं हुए॥260॥

चौपाई :

* बिधि न सकेऊ सहि मोर दुलारा। नीच बीचु जननी मिस पारा॥
यहउ कहत मोहि आजु न सोभा। अपनीं समुझि साधु सुचि को भा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*परन्तु विधाता मेरा दुलार न सह सका। उसने नीच माता के बहाने (मेरे और स्वामी के बीच) अंतर डाल दिया। यह भी कहना आज मुझे शोभा नहीं देता, क्योंकि अपनी समझ से कौन साधु और पवित्र हुआ है? (जिसको दूसरे साधु और पवित्र मानें, वही साधु है)॥1॥

* मातु मंदि मैं साधु सुचाली। उर अस आनत कोटि कुचाली॥
फरइ कि कोदव बालि सुसाली। मुकता प्रसव कि संबुक काली॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*माता नीच है और मैं सदाचारी और साधु हूँ, ऐसा हृदय में लाना ही करोड़ों दुराचारों के समान है। क्या कोदों की बाली उत्तम धान फल सकती है? क्या काली घोंघी मोती उत्पन्न कर सकती है?॥2॥

* सपनेहूँ दोसक लेसु न काहू। मोर अभाग उदधि अवगाहू॥
बिनु समुझें निज अघ परिपाकू। जारिउँ जायँ जननि कहि काकू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वप्न में भी किसी को दोष का लेश भी नहीं है। मेरा अभाग्य ही अथाह समुद्र है। मैंने अपने पापों का परिणाम समझे बिना ही माता को कटु वचन कहकर व्यर्थ ही जलाया॥3॥

* हृदयँ हेरि हारेउँ सब ओरा। एकहि भाँति भलेहिं भल मोरा॥
गुर गोसाइँ साहिब सिय रामू। लागत मोहि नीक परिनामू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं अपने हृदय में सब ओर खोज कर हार गया (मेरी भलाई का कोई साधन नहीं सूझता)। एक ही प्रकार भले ही (निश्चय ही) मेरा भला है। वह यह है कि गुरु महाराज सर्वसमर्थ हैं और श्री सीता-रामजी मेरे स्वामी हैं। इसी से परिणाम मुझे अच्छा जान पड़ता है॥4॥

दोहा :

* साधु सभाँ गुर प्रभु निकट कहउँ सुथल सतिभाउ।
प्रेम प्रपंचु कि झूठ फुर जानहिं मुनि रघुराउ॥261॥
*
भावार्थ:-*साधुओं की सभा में गुरुजी और स्वामी के समीप इस पवित्र तीर्थ स्थान में मैं सत्य भाव से कहता हूँ। यह प्रेम है या प्रपंच (छल-कपट)? झूठ है या सच? इसे (सर्वज्ञ) मुनि वशिष्ठजी और (अन्तर्यामी) श्री रघुनाथजी जानते हैं॥261॥

चौपाई :

* भूपति मरन प्रेम पनु राखी। जननी कुमति जगतु सबु साखी॥
देखि न जाहिं बिकल महतारीं। जरहिं दुसह जर पुर नर नारीं॥1॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेम के प्रण को निबाहकर महाराज (पिताजी) का मरना और माता की कुबुद्धि, दोनों का सारा संसार साक्षी है। माताएँ व्याकुल हैं, वे देखी नहीं जातीं। अवधपुरी के नर-नारी दुःसह ताप से जल रहे हैं॥1॥

* महीं सकल अनरथ कर मूला। सो सुनि समुझि सहिउँ सब सूला॥
सुनि बन गवनु कीन्ह रघुनाथा। करि मुनि बेष लखन सिय साथा॥2॥
बिनु पानहिन्ह पयादेहि पाएँ। संकरु साखि रहेउँ एहि घाएँ॥
बहुरि निहारि निषाद सनेहू। कुलिस कठिन उर भयउ न बेहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं ही इन सारे अनर्थों का मूल हूँ, यह सुन और समझकर मैंने सब दुःख सहा है। श्री रघुनाथजी लक्ष्मण और सीताजी के साथ मुनियों का सा वेष धारणकर बिना जूते पहने पाँव-प्यादे (पैदल) ही वन को चले गए, यह सुनकर, शंकरजी साक्षी हैं, इस घाव से भी मैं जीता रह गया (यह सुनते ही मेरे प्राण नहीं निकल गए)! फिर निषादराज का प्रेम देखकर भी इस वज्र से भी कठोर हृदय में छेद नहीं हुआ (यह फटा नहीं)॥2-3॥

*अब सबु आँखिन्ह देखेउँ आई। जिअत जीव जड़ सबइ सहाई॥
जिन्हहि निरखि मग साँपिनि बीछी। तजहिं बिषम बिषु तामस तीछी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब यहाँ आकर सब आँखों देख लिया। यह जड़ जीव जीता रह कर सभी सहावेगा। जिनको देखकर रास्ते की साँपिनी और बीछी भी अपने भयानक विष और तीव्र क्रोध को त्याग देती हैं-॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-भरतादि का संवाद -२

दोहा :

* तेइ रघुनंदनु लखनु सिय अनहित लागे जाहि।
तासु तनय तजि दुसह दुख दैउ सहावइ काहि॥262॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे ही श्री रघुनंदन, लक्ष्मण और सीता जिसको शत्रु जान पड़े, उस कैकेयी के पुत्र मुझको छोड़कर दैव दुःसह दुःख और किसे सहावेगा?॥262॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि अति बिकल भरत बर बानी। आरति प्रीति बिनय नय सानी॥
सोक मगन सब सभाँ खभारू। मनहुँ कमल बन परेउ तुसारू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अत्यन्त व्याकुल तथा दुःख, प्रेम, विनय और नीति में सनी हुई भरतजी की श्रेष्ठ वाणी सुनकर सब लोग शोक में मग्न हो गए, सारी सभा में विषाद छा गया। मानो कमल के वन पर पाला पड़ गया हो॥1॥

* कहि अनेक बिधि कथा पुरानी। भरत प्रबोधु कीन्ह मुनि ग्यानी॥
बोले उचित बचन रघुनंदू। दिनकर कुल कैरव बन चंदू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब ज्ञानी मुनि वशिष्ठजी ने अनेक प्रकार की पुरानी (ऐतिहासिक) कथाएँ कहकर भरतजी का समाधान किया। फिर सूर्यकुल रूपी कुमुदवन के प्रफुल्लित करने वाले चन्द्रमा श्री रघुनंदन उचित वचन बोले-॥2॥

* तात जायँ जियँ करहु गलानी। ईस अधीन जीव गति जानी॥
तीनि काल तिभुअन मत मोरें। पुन्यसिलोक तात तर तोरें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! तुम अपने हृदय में व्यर्थ ही ग्लानि करते हो। जीव की गति को ईश्वर के अधीन जानो। मेरे मत में (भूत, भविष्य, वर्तमान) तीनों कालों और (स्वर्ग, पृथ्वी और पाताल) तीनों लोकों के सब पुण्यात्मा पुरुष तुम से नीचे हैं॥3॥

* उर आनत तुम्ह पर कुटिलाई। जाइ लोकु परलोकु नसाई॥
दोसु देहिं जननिहि जड़ तेई। जिन्ह गुर साधु सभा नहिं सेई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हृदय में भी तुम पर कुटिलता का आरोप करने से यह लोक (यहाँ के सुख, यश आदि) बिगड़ जाता है और परलोक भी नष्ट हो जाता है (मरने के बाद भी अच्छी गति नहीं मिलती)। माता कैकेयी को तो वे ही मूर्ख दोष देते हैं, जिन्होंने गुरु और साधुओं की सभा का सेवन नहीं किया है॥4॥

दोहा :

* मिटिहहिं पाप प्रपंच सब अखिल अमंगल भार।
लोक सुजसु परलोक सुखु सुमिरत नामु तुम्हार॥263॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भरत! तुम्हारा नाम स्मरण करते ही सब पाप, प्रपंच (अज्ञान) और समस्त अमंगलों के समूह मिट जाएँगे तथा इस लोक में सुंदर यश और परलोक में सुख प्राप्त होगा॥263॥

चौपाई :

* कहउँ सुभाउ सत्य सिव साखी। भरत भूमि रह राउरि राखी॥
तात कुतरक करहु जनि जाएँ। बैर पेम नहिं दुरइ दुराएँ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भरत! मैं स्वभाव से ही सत्य कहता हूँ, शिवजी साक्षी हैं, यह पृथ्वी तुम्हारी ही रखी रह रही है। हे तात! तुम व्यर्थ कुतर्क न करो। वैर और प्रेम छिपाए नहीं छिपते॥1॥

* मुनिगन निकट बिहग मृग जाहीं। बाधक बधिक बिलोकि पराहीं॥
हित अनहित पसु पच्छिउ जाना। मानुष तनु गुन ग्यान निधाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पक्षी और पशु मुनियों के पास (बेधड़क) चले जाते हैं, पर हिंसा करने वाले बधिकों को देखते ही भाग जाते हैं। मित्र और शत्रु को पशु-पक्षी भी पहचानते हैं। फिर मनुष्य शरीर तो गुण और ज्ञान का भंडार ही है॥2॥

* तात तुम्हहि मैं जानउँ नीकें। करौं काह असमंजस जीकें॥
राखेउ रायँ सत्य मोहि त्यागी। तनु परिहरेउ पेम पन लागी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! मैं तुम्हें अच्छी तरह जानता हूँ। क्या करूँ? जी में बड़ा असमंजस (दुविधा) है। राजा ने मुझे त्याग कर सत्य को रखा और प्रेम-प्रण के लिए शरीर छोड़ दिया॥3॥

* तासु बचन मेटत मन सोचू। तेहि तें अधिक तुम्हार सँकोचू॥
ता पर गुर मोहि आयसु दीन्हा। अवसि जो कहहु चहउँ सोइ कीन्हा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनके वचन को मेटते मन में सोच होता है। उससे भी बढ़कर तुम्हारा संकोच है। उस पर भी गुरुजी ने मुझे आज्ञा दी है, इसलिए अब तुम जो कुछ कहो, अवश्य ही मैं वही करना चाहता हूँ॥4॥

दोहा :

* मनु प्रसन्न करि सकुच तजि कहहु करौं सोइ आजु।
सत्यसंध रघुबर बचन सुनि भा सुखी समाजु॥264॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुम मन को प्रसन्न कर और संकोच को त्याग कर जो कुछ कहो, मैं आज वही करूँ। सत्य प्रतिज्ञ रघुकुल श्रेष्ठ श्री रामजी का यह वचन सुनकर सारा समाज सुखी हो गया॥264॥

चौपाई : 

* सुर गन सहित सभय सुरराजू। सोचहिं चाहत होन अकाजू॥
बनत उपाउ करत कछु नाहीं। राम सरन सब गे मन माहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवगणों सहित देवराज इन्द्र भयभीत होकर सोचने लगे कि अब बना-बनाया काम बिगड़ना ही चाहता है। कुछ उपाय करते नहीं बनता। तब वे सब मन ही मन श्री रामजी की शरण गए॥1॥

*बहुरि बिचारि परस्पर कहहीं। रघुपति भगत भगति बस अहहीं॥
सुधि करि अंबरीष दुरबासा। भे सुर सुरपति निपट निरासा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर वे विचार करके आपस में कहने लगे कि श्री रघुनाथजी तो भक्त की भक्ति के वश हैं। अम्बरीष और दुर्वासा की (घटना) याद करके तो देवता और इन्द्र बिल्कुल ही निराश हो गए॥2॥

* सहे सुरन्ह बहु काल बिषादा। नरहरि किए प्रगट प्रहलादा॥
लगि लगि कान कहहिं धुनि माथा। अब सुर काज भरत के हाथा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पहले देवताओं ने बहुत समय तक दुःख सहे। तब भक्त प्रह्लाद ने ही नृसिंह भगवान को प्रकट किया था। सब देवता परस्पर कानों से लग-लगकर और सिर धुनकर कहते हैं कि अब (इस बार) देवताओं का काम भरतजी के हाथ है॥3॥

* आन उपाउ न देखिअ देवा। मानत रामु सुसेवक सेवा॥
हियँ सपेम सुमिरहु सब भरतहि। निज गुन सील राम बस करतहि॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देवताओं! और कोई उपाय नहीं दिखाई देता। श्री रामजी अपने श्रेष्ठ सेवकों की सेवा को मानते हैं (अर्थात उनके भक्त की कोई सेवा करता है, तो उस पर बहुत प्रसन्न होते हैं)। अतएव अपने गुण और शील से श्री रामजी को वश में करने वाले भरतजी का ही सब लोग अपने-अपने हृदय में प्रेम सहित स्मरण करो॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुनि सुर मत सुरगुर कहेउ भल तुम्हार बड़ भागु।
सकल सुमंगल मूल जग भरत चरन अनुरागु॥265॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं का मत सुनकर देवगुरु बृहस्पतिजी ने कहा- अच्छा विचार किया, तुम्हारे बड़े भाग्य हैं। भरतजी के चरणों का प्रेम जगत में समस्त शुभ मंगलों का मूल है॥265॥

चौपाई :

* सीतापति सेवक सेवकाई। कामधेनु सय सरिस सुहाई॥
भरत भगति तुम्हरें मन आई। तजहु सोचु बिधि बात बनाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीतानाथ श्री रामजी के सेवक की सेवा सैकड़ों कामधेनुओं के समान सुंदर है। तुम्हारे मन में भरतजी की भक्ति आई है, तो अब सोच छोड़ दो। विधाता ने बात बना दी॥1॥

* देखु देवपति भरत प्रभाऊ। सजह सुभायँ बिबस रघुराऊ॥
मन थिर करहु देव डरु नाहीं। भरतहि जानि राम परिछाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देवराज! भरतजी का प्रभाव तो देखो। श्री रघुनाथजी सहज स्वभाव से ही उनके पूर्णरूप से वश में हैं। हे देवताओं ! भरतजी को श्री रामचन्द्रजी की परछाईं (परछाईं की भाँति उनका अनुसरण करने वाला) जानकर मन स्थिर करो, डर की बात नहीं है॥2॥

* सुनि सुरगुर सुर संमत सोचू। अंतरजामी प्रभुहि सकोचू॥
निज सिर भारु भरत जियँ जाना। करत कोटि बिधि उर अनुमाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवगुरु बृहस्पतिजी और देवताओं की सम्मति (आपस का विचार) और उनका सोच सुनकर अन्तर्यामी प्रभु श्री रामजी को संकोच हुआ। भरतजी ने अपने मन में सब बोझा अपने ही सिर जाना और वे हृदय में करोड़ों (अनेकों) प्रकार के अनुमान (विचार) करने लगे॥3॥

* करि बिचारु मन दीन्ही ठीका। राम रजायस आपन नीका॥
निज पन तजि राखेउ पनु मोरा। छोहु सनेहु कीन्ह नहिं थोरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब तरह से विचार करके अंत में उन्होंने मन में यही निश्चय किया कि श्री रामजी की आज्ञा में ही अपना कल्याण है। उन्होंने अपना प्रण छोड़कर मेरा प्रण रखा। यह कुछ कम कृपा और स्नेह नहीं किया (अर्थात अत्यन्त ही अनुग्रह और स्नेह किया)॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-भरतादि का संवाद -३

दोहा : 

* कीन्ह अनुग्रह अमित अति सब बिधि सीतानाथ।
करि प्रनामु बोले भरतु जोरि जलज जुग हाथ॥266॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री जानकीनाथजी ने सब प्रकार से मुझ पर अत्यन्त अपार अनुग्रह किया। तदनन्तर भरतजी दोनों करकमलों को जोड़कर प्रणाम करके बोले-॥266॥

चौपाई : 

* कहौं कहावौं का अब स्वामी। कृपा अंबुनिधि अंतरजामी॥
गुर प्रसन्न साहिब अनुकूला। मिटी मलिन मन कलपित सूला॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! हे कृपा के समुद्र! हे अन्तर्यामी! अब मैं (अधिक) क्या कहूँ और क्या कहाऊँ? गुरु महाराज को प्रसन्न और स्वामी को अनुकूल जानकर मेरे मलिन मन की कल्पित पीड़ा मिट गई॥1॥

* अपडर डरेउँ न सोच समूलें। रबिहि न दोसु देव दिसि भूलें॥
मोर अभागु मातु कुटिलाई। बिधि गति बिषम काल कठिनाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं मिथ्या डर से ही डर गया था। मेरे सोच की जड़ ही न थी। दिशा भूल जाने पर हे देव! सूर्य का दोष नहीं है। मेरा दुर्भाग्य, माता की कुटिलता, विधाता की टेढ़ी चाल और काल की कठिनता,॥2॥

* पाउ रोपि सब मिलि मोहि घाला। प्रनतपाल पन आपन पाला॥
यह नइ रीति न राउरि होई। लोकहुँ बेद बिदित नहिं गोई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इन सबने मिलकर पैर रोपकर (प्रण करके) मुझे नष्ट कर दिया था, परन्तु शरणागत के रक्षक आपने अपना (शरणागत की रक्षा का) प्रण निबाहा (मुझे बचा लिया)। यह आपकी कोई नई रीति नहीं है। यह लोक और वेदों में प्रकट है, छिपी नहीं है॥3॥

* जगु अनभल भल एकु गोसाईं। कहिअ होइ भल कासु भलाईं॥
देउ देवतरु सरिस सुभाऊ। सनमुख बिमुख न काहुहि काऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सारा जगत बुरा (करने वाला) हो, किन्तु हे स्वामी! केवल एक आप ही भले (अनुकूल) हों, तो फिर कहिए, किसकी भलाई से भला हो सकता है? हे देव! आपका स्वभाव कल्पवृक्ष के समान है, वह न कभी किसी के सम्मुख (अनुकूल) है, न विमुख (प्रतिकूल)॥4॥

दोहा :

* जाइ निकट पहिचानि तरु छाहँ समनि सब सोच।
मागत अभिमत पाव जग राउ रंकु भल पोच॥267॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उस वृक्ष (कल्पवृक्ष) को पहचानकर जो उसके पास जाए, तो उसकी छाया ही सारी चिंताओं का नाश करने वाली है। राजा-रंक, भले-बुरे, जगत में सभी उससे माँगते ही मनचाही वस्तु पाते हैं॥267॥

चौपाई : 

* लखि सब बिधि गुर स्वामि सनेहू। मिटेउ छोभु नहिं मन संदेहू॥
अब करुनाकर कीजिअ सोई। जन हित प्रभु चित छोभु न होई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरु और स्वामी का सब प्रकार से स्नेह देखकर मेरा क्षोभ मिट गया, मन में कुछ भी संदेह नहीं रहा। हे दया की खान! अब वही कीजिए जिससे दास के लिए प्रभु के चित्त में क्षोभ (किसी प्रकार का विचार) न हो॥1॥

* जो सेवकु साहिबहि सँकोची। निज हित चहइ तासु मति पोची॥
सेवक हित साहिब सेवकाई। करै सकल सुख लोभ बिहाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो सेवक स्वामी को संकोच में डालकर अपना भला चाहता है, उसकी बुद्धि नीच है। सेवक का हित तो इसी में है कि वह समस्त सुखों और लोभों को छोड़कर स्वामी की सेवा ही करे॥2॥

* स्वारथु नाथ फिरें सबही का। किएँ रजाइ कोटि बिधि नीका॥
यह स्वारथ परमारथ सारू। सकल सुकृत फल सुगति सिंगारू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! आपके लौटने में सभी का स्वार्थ है और आपकी आज्ञा पालन करने में करोड़ों प्रकार से कल्याण है। यही स्वार्थ और परमार्थ का सार (निचोड़) है, समस्त पुण्यों का फल और सम्पूर्ण शुभ गतियों का श्रृंगार है॥3॥

* देव एक बिनती सुनि मोरी। उचित होइ तस करब बहोरी॥
तिलक समाजु साजि सबु आना। करिअ सुफल प्रभु जौं मनु माना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देव! आप मेरी एक विनती सुनकर, फिर जैसा उचित हो वैसा ही कीजिए। राजतिलक की सब सामग्री सजाकर लाई गई है, जो प्रभु का मन माने तो उसे सफल कीजिए (उसका उपयोग कीजिए)॥4॥

दोहा : 

* सानुज पठइअ मोहि बन कीजिअ सबहि सनाथ।
नतरु फेरिअहिं बंधु दोउ नाथ चलौं मैं साथ॥268॥
*
भावार्थ:-*छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न समेत मुझे वन में भेज दीजिए और (अयोध्या लौटकर) सबको सनाथ कीजिए। नहीं तो किसी तरह भी (यदि आप अयोध्या जाने को तैयार न हों) हे नाथ! लक्ष्मण और शत्रुघ्न दोनों भाइयों को लौटा दीजिए और मैं आपके साथ चलूँ॥268॥

चौपाई :  

* नतरु जाहिं बन तीनिउ भाई। बहुरिअ सीय सहित रघुराई॥
जेहि बिधि प्रभु प्रसन्न मन होई। करुना सागर कीजिअ सोई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अथवा हम तीनों भाई वन चले जाएँ और हे श्री रघुनाथजी! आप श्री सीताजी सहित (अयोध्या को) लौट जाइए। हे दयासागर! जिस प्रकार से प्रभु का मन प्रसन्न हो, वही कीजिए॥1॥

* देवँ दीन्ह सबु मोहि अभारू। मोरें नीति न धरम बिचारू॥
कहउँ बचन सब स्वारथ हेतू। रहत न आरत के चित चेतू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देव! आपने सारा भार (जिम्मेवारी) मुझ पर रख दिया। पर मुझमें न तो नीति का विचार है, न धर्म का। मैं तो अपने स्वार्थ के लिए सब बातें कह रहा हूँ। आर्त (दुःखी) मनुष्य के चित्त में चेत (विवेक) नहीं रहता॥2॥

* उतरु देइ सुनि स्वामि रजाई। सो सेवकु लखि लाज लजाई॥
अस मैं अवगुन उदधि अगाधू। स्वामि सनेहँ सराहत साधू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्वामी की आज्ञा सुनकर जो उत्तर दे, ऐसे सेवक को देखकर लज्जा भी लजा जाती है। मैं अवगुणों का ऐसा अथाह समुद्र हूँ (कि प्रभु को उत्तर दे रहा हूँ), किन्तु स्वामी (आप) स्नेह वश साधु कहकर मुझे सराहते हैं!॥3॥

* अब कृपाल मोहि सो मत भावा। सकुच स्वामि मन जाइँ न पावा॥
प्रभु पद सपथ कहउँ सति भाऊ। जग मंगल हित एक उपाऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे कृपालु! अब तो वही मत मुझे भाता है, जिससे स्वामी का मन संकोच न पावे। प्रभु के चरणों की शपथ है, मैं सत्यभाव से कहता हूँ, जगत के कल्याण के लिए एक यही उपाय है॥4॥

दोहा : 

* प्रभु प्रसन्न मन सकुच तजि जो जेहि आयसु देब।
सो सिर धरि धरि करिहि सबु मिटिहि अनट अवरेब॥269॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रसन्न मन से संकोच त्यागकर प्रभु जिसे जो आज्ञा देंगे, उसे सब लोग सिर चढ़ा-चढ़ाकर (पालन) करेंगे और सब उपद्रव और उलझनें मिट जाएँगी॥269॥

चौपाई : 

* भरत बचन सुचि सुनि सुर हरषे। साधु सराहि सुमन सुर बरषे॥
असमंजस बस अवध नेवासी। प्रमुदित मन तापस बनबासी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के पवित्र वचन सुनकर देवता हर्षित हुए और 'साधु-साधु' कहकर सराहना करते हुए देवताओं ने फूल बरसाए। अयोध्या निवासी असमंजस के वश हो गए (कि देखें अब श्री रामजी क्या कहते हैं) तपस्वी तथा वनवासी लोग (श्री रामजी के वन में बने रहने की आशा से) मन में परम आनन्दित हुए॥1॥

* चुपहिं रहे रघुनाथ सँकोची। प्रभु गति देखि सभा सब सोची॥
जनक दूत तेहि अवसर आए। मुनि बसिष्ठँ सुनि बेगि बोलाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*किन्तु संकोची श्री रघुनाथजी चुप ही रह गए। प्रभु की यह स्थिति (मौन) देख सारी सभा सोच में पड़ गई। उसी समय जनकजी के दूत आए, यह सुनकर मुनि वशिष्ठजी ने उन्हें तुरंत बुलवा लिया॥2॥

* करि प्रनाम तिन्ह रामु निहारे। बेषु देखि भए निपट दुखारे॥
दूतन्ह मुनिबर बूझी बाता। कहहु बिदेह भूप कुसलाता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने (आकर) प्रणाम करके श्री रामचन्द्रजी को देखा। उनका (मुनियों का सा) वेष देखकर वे बहुत ही दुःखी हुए। मुनिश्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी ने दूतों से बात पूछी कि राजा जनक का कुशल समाचार कहो॥3॥

* सुनि सकुचाइ नाइ महि माथा। बोले चरबर जोरें हाथा॥
बूझब राउर सादर साईं। कुसल हेतु सो भयउ गोसाईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह (मुनि का कुशल प्रश्न) सुनकर सकुचाकर पृथ्वी पर मस्तक नवाकर वे श्रेष्ठ दूत हाथ जोड़कर बोले- हे स्वामी! आपका आदर के साथ पूछना, यही हे गोसाईं! कुशल का कारण हो गया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-भरतादि का संवाद-4

दोहा :

* नाहिं त कोसलनाथ कें साथ कुसल गइ नाथ।
मिथिला अवध बिसेष तें जगु सब भयउ अनाथ॥270॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नहीं तो हे नाथ! कुशल-क्षेम तो सब कोसलनाथ दशरथजी के साथ ही चली गई। (उनके चले जाने से) यों तो सारा जगत ही अनाथ (स्वामी के बिना असहाय) हो गया, किन्तु मिथिला और अवध तो विशेष रूप से अनाथ हो गया॥270॥

चौपाई : 

* कोसलपति गति सुनि जनकौरा। भे सब लोक सोकबस बौरा॥
जेहिं देखे तेहि समय बिदेहू। नामु सत्य अस लाग न केहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अयोध्यानाथ की गति (दशरथजी का मरण) सुनकर जनकपुर वासी सभी लोग शोकवश बावले हो गए (सुध-बुध भूल गए)। उस समय जिन्होंने विदेह को (शोकमग्न) देखा, उनमें से किसी को ऐसा न लगा कि उनका विदेह (देहाभिमानरहित) नाम सत्य है! (क्योंकि देहभिमान से शून्य पुरुष को शोक कैसा?)॥1॥

* रानि कुचालि सुनत नरपालहि। सूझ न कछु जस मनि बिनु ब्यालहि॥
भरत राज रघुबर बनबासू। भा मिथिलेसहि हृदयँ हराँसू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रानी की कुचाल सुनकर राजा जनकजी को कुछ सूझ न पड़ा, जैसे मणि के बिना साँप को नहीं सूझता। फिर भरतजी को राज्य और श्री रामचन्द्रजी को वनवास सुनकर मिथिलेश्वर जनकजी के हृदय में बड़ा दुःख हुआ॥2॥

* नृप बूझे बुध सचिव समाजू। कहहु बिचारि उचित का आजू॥
समुझि अवध असमंजस दोऊ। चलिअ कि रहिअ न कह कछु कोऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजा ने विद्वानों और मंत्रियों के समाज से पूछा कि विचारकर कहिए, आज (इस समय) क्या करना उचित है? अयोध्या की दशा समझकर और दोनों प्रकार से असमंजस जानकर 'चलिए या रहिए?' किसी ने कुछ नहीं कहा॥3॥

* नृपहिं धीर धरि हृदयँ बिचारी। पठए अवध चतुर चर चारी॥
बूझि भरत सति भाउ कुभाऊ। आएहु बेगि न होइ लखाऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(जब किसी ने कोई सम्मति नहीं दी) तब राजा ने धीरज धर हृदय में विचारकर चार चतुर गुप्तचर (जासूस) अयोध्या को भेजे (और उनसे कह दिया कि) तुम लोग (श्री रामजी के प्रति) भरतजी के सद्भाव (अच्छे भाव, प्रेम) या दुर्भाव (बुरा भाव, विरोध) का (यथार्थ) पता लगाकर जल्दी लौट आना, किसी को तुम्हारा पता न लगने पावे॥4॥

दोहा : 

* गए अवध चर भरत गति बूझि देखि करतूति।
चले चित्रकूटहि भरतु चार चले तेरहूति॥271॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुप्तचर अवध को गए और भरतजी का ढंग जानकर और उनकी करनी देखकर, जैसे ही भरतजी चित्रकूट को चले, वे तिरहुत (मिथिला) को चल दिए॥271॥

चौपाई :  

* दूतन्ह आइ भरत कइ करनी। जनक समाज जथामति बरनी॥
सुनि गुर परिजन सचिव महीपति। भे सब सोच सनेहँ बिकल अति॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(गुप्त) दूतों ने आकर राजा जनकजी की सभा में भरतजी की करनी का अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार वर्णन किया। उसे सुनकर गुरु, कुटुम्बी, मंत्री और राजा सभी सोच और स्नेह से अत्यन्त व्याकुल हो गए॥1॥

* धरि धीरजु करि भरत बड़ाई। लिए सुभट साहनी बोलाई॥
घर पुर देस राखि रखवारे। हय गय रथ बहु जान सँवारे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर जनकजी ने धीरज धरकर और भरतजी की बड़ाई करके अच्छे योद्धाओं और साहनियों को बुलाया। घर, नगर और देश में रक्षकों को रखकर, घोड़े, हाथी, रथ आदि बहुत सी सवारियाँ सजवाईं॥2॥

* दुघरी साधि चले ततकाला। किए बिश्रामु न मग महिपाला॥
भोरहिं आजु नहाइ प्रयागा। चले जमुन उतरन सबु लागा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे दुघड़िया मुहूर्त साधकर उसी समय चल पड़े। राजा ने रास्ते में कहीं विश्राम भी नहीं किया। आज ही सबेरे प्रयागराज में स्नान करके चले हैं। जब सब लोग यमुनाजी उतरने लगे,॥3॥

* खबरि लेन हम पठए नाथा। तिन्ह कहि अस महि नायउ माथा॥
साथ किरात छ सातक दीन्हे। मुनिबर तुरत बिदा चर कीन्हे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब हे नाथ! हमें खबर लेने को भेजा। उन्होंने (दूतों ने) ऐसा कहकर पृथ्वी पर सिर नवाया। मुनिश्रेष्ठ वशिष्ठजी ने कोई छह-सात भीलों को साथ देकर दूतों को तुरंत विदा कर दिया॥4॥

दोहा : 

* सुनत जनक आगवनु सबु हरषेउ अवध समाजु।
रघुनंदनहि सकोचु बड़ सोच बिबस सुरराजु॥272॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जनकजी का आगमन सुनकर अयोध्या का सारा समाज हर्षित हो गया। श्री रामजी को बड़ा संकोच हुआ और देवराज इन्द्र तो विशेष रूप से सोच के वश में हो गए॥272॥

चौपाई : 

* गरइ गलानि कुटिल कैकेई। काहि कहै केहि दूषनु देई॥
अस मन आनि मुदित नर नारी। भयउ बहोरि रहब दिन चारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुटिल कैकेयी मन ही मन ग्लानि (पश्चाताप) से गली जाती है। किससे कहे और किसको दोष दे? और सब नर-नारी मन में ऐसा विचार कर प्रसन्न हो रहे हैं कि (अच्छा हुआ, जनकजी के आने से) चार (कुछ) दिन और रहना हो गया॥1॥

* एहि प्रकार गत बासर सोऊ। प्रात नहान लाग सबु कोऊ॥
करि मज्जनु पूजहिं नर नारी। गनप गौरि तिपुरारि तमारी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस तरह वह दिन भी बीत गया। दूसरे दिन प्रातःकाल सब कोई स्नान करने लगे। स्नान करके सब नर-नारी गणेशजी, गौरीजी, महादेवजी और सूर्य भगवान की पूजा करते हैं॥2॥

* रमा रमन पद बंदि बहोरी। बिनवहिं अंजुलि अंचल जोरी॥
राजा रामु जानकी रानी। आनँद अवधि अवध रजधानी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर लक्ष्मीपति भगवान विष्णु के चरणों की वंदना करके, दोनों हाथ जोड़कर, आँचल पसारकर विनती करते हैं कि श्री रामजी राजा हों, जानकीजी रानी हों तथा राजधानी अयोध्या आनंद की सीमा होकर-॥3॥

* सुबस बसउ फिरि सहित समाजा। भरतहि रामु करहुँ जुबराजा॥
एहि सुख सुधाँ सींचि सब काहू। देव देहु जग जीवन लाहू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर समाज सहित सुखपूर्वक बसे और श्री रामजी भरतजी को युवराज बनावें। हे देव! इस सुख रूपी अमृत से सींचकर सब किसी को जगत में जीने का लाभ दीजिए॥4॥

दोहा :

* गुर समाज भाइन्ह सहित राम राजु पुर होउ।
अछत राम राजा अवध मरिअ माग सबु कोउ॥273॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरु, समाज और भाइयों समेत श्री रामजी का राज्य अवधपुरी में हो और श्री रामजी के राजा रहते ही हम लोग अयोध्या में मरें। सब कोई यही माँगते हैं॥273॥

चौपाई : 

* सुनि सनेहमय पुरजन बानी। निंदहिं जोग बिरति मुनि ग्यानी॥
एहि बिधि नित्यकरम करि पुरजन। रामहि करहिं प्रनाम पुलकि तन॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अयोध्या वासियों की प्रेममयी वाणी सुनकर ज्ञानी मुनि भी अपने योग और वैराग्य की निंदा करते हैं। अवधवासी इस प्रकार नित्यकर्म करके श्री रामजी को पुलकित शरीर हो प्रणाम करते हैं॥1॥

* ऊँच नीच मध्यम नर नारी। लहहिं दरसु निज निज अनुहारी॥
सावधान सबही सनमानहिं। सकल सराहत कृपानिधानहिं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऊँच, नीच और मध्यम सभी श्रेणियों के स्त्री-पुरुष अपने-अपने भाव के अनुसार श्री रामजी का दर्शन प्राप्त करते हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी सावधानी के साथ सबका सम्मान करते हैं और सभी कृपानिधान श्री रामचन्द्रजी की सराहना करते हैं॥2॥

* लरिकाइहि तें रघुबर बानी। पालत नीति प्रीति पहिचानी॥
सील सकोच सिंधु रघुराऊ। सुमुख सुलोचन सरल सुभाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की लड़कपन से ही यह बान है कि वे प्रेम को पहचानकर नीति का पालन करते हैं। श्री रघुनाथजी शील और संकोच के समुद्र हैं। वे सुंदर मुख के (या सबके अनुकूल रहने वाले), सुंदर नेत्र वाले (या सबको कृपा और प्रेम की दृष्टि से देखने वाले) और सरल स्वभाव हैं॥3॥

* कहत राम गुन गन अनुरागे। सब निज भाग सराहन लागे॥
हम सम पुन्य पुंज जग थोरे। जिन्हहि रामु जानत करि मोरे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी के गुण समूहों को कहते-कहते सब लोग प्रेम में भर गए और अपने भाग्य की सराहना करने लगे कि जगत में हमारे समान पुण्य की बड़ी पूँजी वाले थोड़े ही हैं, जिन्हें श्री रामजी अपना करके जानते हैं (ये मेरे हैं ऐसा जानते हैं)॥4॥

----------


## Shri Vijay

जय जय राम जय सियाराम 
दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम

----------


## abcl42

अति उत्तम है ये राम चरित और ये प्रसंग भरत जी का राम जी को अयोध्या वापस चलने के लिए मनाना,  भरत लाल की जय, सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय

----------


## abcl42

*रामं रामानुजम भरतम भरतानुजम, सुग्रीवं वायुसुवनम च  प्रणमामि पुनः पुनः 
*
राम  जी  और  उनके अनुज  लक्ष्मण जी, भरत जी   और  उनके अनुज शत्रुहन जी  सुग्रीव जी और वायु पुत्र हनुमान जी को बार बार प्रणाम है

----------


## pinki009

> मोरे जियँ भरोस दृढ़ सोई। मिलिहहिं राम सगुन सुभ होई।।
> बीतें अवधि रहहिं जौं प्राना। अधम कवन जग मोहि समाना।।4।।
> 
> 
> अतएव मेरे हृदय में ऐसा पक्का भरोसा है कि श्रीरामजी अवश्य मिलेंगे [क्योंकि] मुझे शकुन बड़े शुभ हो रहे हैं। किन्तु अवधि बीत जानेपर यदि मेरे प्राण रह गये तो जगत् में मेरे समान नीच कौन होगा ?।।4।।


बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है / 
जय सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव

----------


## calvitf

> जय जय राम जय सियाराम 
> दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम





> अति उत्तम है ये राम चरित और ये प्रसंग भरत जी का राम जी को अयोध्या वापस चलने के लिए मनाना,  भरत लाल की जय, सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय





> *रामं रामानुजम भरतम भरतानुजम, सुग्रीवं वायुसुवनम च  प्रणमामि पुनः पुनः 
> *
> राम  जी  और  उनके अनुज  लक्ष्मण जी, भरत जी   और  उनके अनुज शत्रुहन जी  सुग्रीव जी और वायु पुत्र हनुमान जी को बार बार प्रणाम है





> बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है / 
> जय सियापति राम चन्द्र की जय / हर हर महादेव


सभी मित्रों को यहाँ आने और अपने अपने विचार रखने के लिए सत सत नमन

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का तीर्थ जल स्थापन तथा चित्रकूट भ्रमण 

दोहा :

* अत्रि कहेउ तब भरत सन सैल समीप सुकूप।
राखिअ तीरथ तोय तहँ पावन अमिअ अनूप॥309॥

*भावार्थ:-*तब अत्रिजी ने भरतजी से कहा- इस पर्वत के समीप ही एक सुंदर कुआँ है। इस पवित्र, अनुपम और अमृत जैसे तीर्थजल को उसी में स्थापित कर दीजिए॥309॥

चौपाई :

* भरत अत्रि अनुसासन पाई। जल भाजन सब दिए चलाई॥
सानुज आपु अत्रि मुनि साधू। सहित गए जहँ कूप अगाधू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने अत्रिमुनि की आज्ञा पाकर जल के सब पात्र रवाना कर दिए और छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्न, अत्रि मुनि तथा अन्य साधु-संतों सहित आप वहाँ गए, जहाँ वह अथाह कुआँ था॥1॥

* पावन पाथ पुन्यथल राखा। प्रमुदित प्रेम अत्रि अस भाषा॥
तात अनादि सिद्ध थल एहू। लोपेउ काल बिदित नहिं केहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और उस पवित्र जल को उस पुण्य स्थल में रख दिया। तब अत्रि ऋषि ने प्रेम से आनंदित होकर ऐसा कहा- हे तात! यह अनादि सिद्धस्थल है। कालक्रम से यह लोप हो गया था, इसलिए किसी को इसका पता नहीं था॥2॥

* तब सेवकन्ह सरस थलुदेखा। कीन्ह सुजल हित कूप बिसेषा॥
बिधि बस भयउ बिस्व उपकारू। सुगम अगम अति धरम बिचारू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब (भरतजी के) सेवकों ने उस जलयुक्त स्थान को देखा और उस सुंदर (तीर्थों के) जल के लिए एक खास कुआँ बना लिया। दैवयोग से विश्वभर का उपकार हो गया। धर्म का विचार जो अत्यन्त अगम था, वह (इस कूप के प्रभाव से) सुगम हो गया॥3॥

* भरतकूप अब कहिहहिं लोगा। अति पावन तीरथ जल जोगा॥
प्रेम सनेम निमज्जत प्रानी। होइहहिं बिमल करम मन बानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब इसको लोग भरतकूप कहेंगे। तीर्थों के जल के संयोग से तो यह अत्यन्त ही पवित्र हो गया। इसमें प्रेमपूर्वक नियम से स्नान करने पर प्राणी मन, वचन और कर्म से निर्मल हो जाएँगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* कहत कूप महिमा सकल गए जहाँ रघुराउ।
अत्रि सुनायउ रघुबरहि तीरथ पुन्य प्रभाउ॥310॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कूप की महिमा कहते हुए सब लोग वहाँ गए जहाँ श्री रघुनाथजी थे। श्री रघुनाथजी को अत्रिजी ने उस तीर्थ का पुण्य प्रभाव सुनाया॥310॥

चौपाई :

* कहत धरम इतिहास सप्रीती। भयउ भोरु निसि सो सुख बीती॥
नित्य निबाहि भरत दोउ भाई। राम अत्रि गुर आयसु पाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेमपूर्वक धर्म के इतिहास कहते वह रात सुख से बीत गई और सबेरा हो गया। भरत-शत्रुघ्न दोनों भाई नित्यक्रिया पूरी करके, श्री रामजी, अत्रिजी और गुरु वशिष्ठजी की आज्ञा पाकर,॥1॥

* सहित समाज साज सब सादें। चले राम बन अटन पयादें॥
कोमल चरन चलत बिनु पनहीं। भइ मृदु भूमि सकुचि मन मनहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*समाज सहित सब सादे साज से श्री रामजी के वन में भ्रमण (प्रदक्षिणा) करने के लिए पैदल ही चले। कोमल चरण हैं और बिना जूते के चल रहे हैं, यह देखकर पृथ्वी मन ही मन सकुचाकर कोमल हो गई॥2॥

* कुस कंटक काँकरीं कुराईं। कटुक कठोर कुबस्तु दुराईं॥
महि मंजुल मृदु मारग कीन्हे। बहत समीर त्रिबिध सुख लीन्हे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कुश, काँटे, कंकड़ी, दरारों आदि कड़वी, कठोर और बुरी वस्तुओं को छिपाकर पृथ्वी ने सुंदर और कोमल मार्ग कर दिए। सुखों को साथ लिए (सुखदायक) शीतल, मंद, सुगंध हवा चलने लगी॥3॥

* सुमन बरषि सुर घन करि छाहीं। बिटप फूलि फलि तृन मृदुताहीं॥
मृग बिलोकि खग बोलि सुबानी। सेवहिं सकल राम प्रिय जानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रास्ते में देवता फूल बरसाकर, बादल छाया करके, वृक्ष फूल-फलकर, तृण अपनी कोमलता से, मृग (पशु) देखकर और पक्षी सुंदर वाणी बोलकर सभी भरतजी को श्री रामचन्द्रजी के प्यारे जानकर उनकी सेवा करने लगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुलभ सिद्धि सब प्राकृतहु राम कहत जमुहात।
राम प्रानप्रिय भरत कहुँ यह न होइ बड़ि बात॥311॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब एक साधारण मनुष्य को भी (आलस्य से) जँभाई लेते समय 'राम' कह देने से ही सब सिद्धियाँ सुलभ हो जाती हैं, तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी के प्राण प्यारे भरतजी के लिए यह कोई बड़ी (आश्चर्य की) बात नहीं है॥311॥

चौपाई :

* एहि बिधि भरतु फिरत बन माहीं। नेमु प्रेमु लखि मुनि सकुचाहीं॥
पुन्य जलाश्रय भूमि बिभागा। खग मृग तरु तृन गिरि बन बागा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस प्रकार भरतजी वन में फिर रहे हैं। उनके नियम और प्रेम को देखकर मुनि भी सकुचा जाते हैं। पवित्र जल के स्थान (नदी, बावली, कुंड आदि) पृथ्वी के पृथक-पृथक भाग, पक्षी, पशु, वृक्ष, तृण (घास), पर्वत, वन और बगीचे-॥1॥

* चारु बिचित्र पबित्र बिसेषी। बूझत भरतु दिब्य सब देखी॥
सुनि मन मुदित कहत रिषिराऊ। हेतु नाम गुन पुन्य प्रभाऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सभी विशेष रूप से सुंदर, विचित्र, पवित्र और दिव्य देखकर भरतजी पूछते हैं और उनका प्रश्न सुनकर ऋषिराज अत्रिजी प्रसन्न मन से सबके कारण, नाम, गुण और पुण्य प्रभाव को कहते हैं॥2॥

* कतहुँ निमज्जन कतहुँ प्रनामा। कतहुँ बिलोकत मन अभिरामा॥
कतहुँ बैठि मुनि आयसु पाई। सुमिरत सीय सहित दोउ भाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी कहीं स्नान करते हैं, कहीं प्रणाम करते हैं, कहीं मनोहर स्थानों के दर्शन करते हैं और कहीं मुनि अत्रिजी की आज्ञा पाकर बैठकर, सीताजी सहित श्री राम-लक्ष्मण दोनों भाइयों का स्मरण करते हैं॥3॥तो इसमें लाभ अधिक और हानि कम प्रतीत हुई, परन्तु रानियों को दुःख-सुख समान ही थे (राम-लक्ष्मण वन में रहें या भरत-शत्रुघ्न, दो पुत्रों का वियोग तो रहेगा ही), यह समझकर वे सब रोने लगीं॥3॥

* देखि सुभाउ सनेहु सुसेवा। देहिं असीस मुदित बनदेवा॥
फिरहिं गएँ दिनु पहर अढ़ाई। प्रभु पद कमल बिलोकहिं आई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी के स्वभाव, प्रेम और सुंदर सेवाभाव को देखकर वनदेवता आनंदित होकर आशीर्वाद देते हैं। यों घूम-फिरकर ढाई पहर दिन बीतने पर लौट पड़ते हैं और आकर प्रभु श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणकमलों का दर्शन करते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* देखे थल तीरथ सकल भरत पाँच दिन माझ।
कहत सुनत हरि हर सुजसु गयउ दिवसु भइ साँझ॥312॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने पाँच दिन में सब तीर्थ स्थानों के दर्शन कर लिए। भगवान विष्णु और महादेवजी का सुंदर यश कहते-सुनते वह (पाँचवाँ) दिन भी बीत गया, संध्या हो गई॥312॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-भरत-संवाद, पादुका प्रदान, भरतजी की बिदाई -1

चौपाई :

* भोर न्हाइ सबु जुरा समाजू। भरत भूमिसुर तेरहुति राजू॥
भल दिन आजु जानि मन माहीं। रामु कृपाल कहत सकुचाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(अगले छठे दिन) सबेरे स्नान करके भरतजी, ब्राह्मण, राजा जनक और सारा समाज आ जुटा। आज सबको विदा करने के लिए अच्छा दिन है, यह मन में जानकर भी कृपालु श्री रामजी कहने में सकुचा रहे हैं॥1॥

* गुर नृप भरत सभा अवलोकी। सकुचि राम फिरि अवनि बिलोकी॥
सील सराहि सभा सब सोची। कहुँ न राम सम स्वामि सँकोची॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने गुरु वशिष्ठजी, राजा जनकजी, भरतजी और सारी सभा की ओर देखा, किन्तु फिर सकुचाकर दृष्टि फेरकर वे पृथ्वी की ओर ताकने लगे। सभा उनके शील की सराहना करके सोचती है कि श्री रामचन्द्रजी के समान संकोची स्वामी कहीं नहीं है॥2॥

* भरत सुजान राम रुख देखी। उठि सप्रेम धरि धीर बिसेषी॥
करि दंडवत कहत कर जोरी। राखीं नाथ सकल रुचि मोरी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुजान भरतजी श्री रामचन्द्रजी का रुख देखकर प्रेमपूर्वक उठकर, विशेष रूप से धीरज धारण कर दण्डवत करके हाथ जोड़कर कहने लगे- हे नाथ! आपने मेरी सभी रुचियाँ रखीं॥3॥

* मोहि लगि सहेउ सबहिं संतापू। बहुत भाँति दुखु पावा आपू॥
अब गोसाइँ मोहि देउ रजाई। सेवौं अवध अवधि भरि जाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरे लिए सब लोगों ने संताप सहा और आपने भी बहुत प्रकार से दुःख पाया। अब स्वामी मुझे आज्ञा दें। मैं जाकर अवधि भर (चौदह वर्ष तक) अवध का सेवन करूँ॥4॥

दोहा :

* जेहिं उपाय पुनि पाय जनु देखै दीनदयाल।
सो सिख देइअ अवधि लगि कोसलपाल कृपाल॥313॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे दीनदयालु! जिस उपाय से यह दास फिर चरणों का दर्शन करे- हे कोसलाधीश! हे कृपालु! अवधिभर के लिए मुझे वही शिक्षा दीजिए॥313॥

चौपाई :

* पुरजन परिजन प्रजा गोसाईं। सब सुचि सरस सनेहँ सगाईं॥
राउर बदि भल भव दुख दाहू। प्रभु बिनु बादि परम पद लाहू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे गोसाईं! आपके प्रेम और संबंध में अवधपुर वासी, कुटुम्बी और प्रजा सभी पवित्र और रस (आनंद) से युक्त हैं। आपके लिए भवदुःख (जन्म-मरण के दुःख) की ज्वाला में जलना भी अच्छा है और प्रभु (आप) के बिना परमपद (मोक्ष) का लाभ भी व्यर्थ है॥1॥

* स्वामि सुजानु जानि सब ही की। रुचि लालसा रहनि जन जी की॥
प्रनतपालु पालिहि सब काहू। देउ दुहू दिसि ओर निबाहू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! आप सुजान हैं, सभी के हृदय की और मुझ सेवक के मन की रुचि, लालसा (अभिलाषा) और रहनी जानकर, हे प्रणतपाल! आप सब किसी का पालन करेंगे और हे देव! दोनों ओर अन्त तक निबाहेंगे॥2॥

* अस मोहि सब बिधि भूरि भरोसो। किएँ बिचारु न सोचु खरो सो॥
आरति मोर नाथ कर छोहू। दुहुँ मिलि कीन्ह ढीठु हठि मोहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे सब प्रकार से ऐसा बहुत बड़ा भरोसा है। विचार करने पर तिनके के बराबर (जरा सा) भी सोच नहीं रह जाता! मेरी दीनता और स्वामी का स्नेह दोनों ने मिलकर मुझे जबर्दस्ती ढीठ बना दिया है॥3॥

* यह बड़ दोषु दूरि करि स्वामी। तजि सकोच सिखइअ अनुगामी॥
भरत बिनय सुनि सबहिं प्रसंसी। खीर नीर बिबरन गति हंसी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! इस बड़े दोष को दूर करके संकोच त्याग कर मुझ सेवक को शिक्षा दीजिए। दूध और जल को अलग-अलग करने में हंसिनी की सी गति वाली भरतजी की विनती सुनकर उसकी सभी ने प्रशंसा की॥4॥

दोहा :

* दीनबंधु सुनि बंधु के वचन दीन छलहीन।
देस काल अवसर सरिस बोले रामु प्रबीन॥314॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दीनबन्धु और परम चतुर श्री रामजी ने भाई भरतजी के दीन और छलरहित वचन सुनकर देश, काल और अवसर के अनुकूल वचन बोले-॥314॥

चौपाई : 

* तात तुम्हारि मोरि परिजन की। चिंता गुरहि नृपहि घर बन की॥
माथे पर गुर मुनि मिथिलेसू। हमहि तुम्हहि सपनेहूँ न कलेसू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे तात! तुम्हारी, मेरी, परिवार की, घर की और वन की सारी चिंता गुरु वशिष्ठजी और महाराज जनकजी को है। हमारे सिर पर जब गुरुजी, मुनि विश्वामित्रजी और मिथिलापति जनकजी हैं, तब हमें और तुम्हें स्वप्न नें भी क्लेश नहीं है॥1॥

* मोर तुम्हार परम पुरुषारथु। स्वारथु सुजसु धरमु परमारथु॥
पितु आयसु पालिहिं दुहु भाईं। लोक बेद भल भूप भलाईं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा और तुम्हारा तो परम पुरुषार्थ, स्वार्थ, सुयश, धर्म और परमार्थ इसी में है कि हम दोनों भाई पिताजी की आज्ञा का पालन करें। राजा की भलाई (उनके व्रत की रक्षा) से ही लोक और वेद दोनों में भला है॥2॥

* गुर पितु मातु स्वामि सिख पालें। चलेहुँ कुमग पग परहिं न खालें॥
अस बिचारि सब सोच बिहाई। पालहु अवध अवधि भरि जाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरु, पिता, माता और स्वामी की शिक्षा (आज्ञा) का पालन करने से कुमार्ग पर भी चलने पर पैर गड्ढे में नहीं पड़ता (पतन नहीं होता)। ऐसा विचार कर सब सोच छोड़कर अवध जाकर अवधिभर उसका पालन करो॥3॥

* देसु कोसु परिजन परिवारू। गुर पद रजहिं लाग छरुभारू॥
तुम्ह मुनि मातु सचिव सिख मानी। पालेहु पुहुमि प्रजा रजधानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देश, खजाना, कुटुम्ब, परिवार आदि सबकी जिम्मेदारी तो गुरुजी की चरण रज पर है। तुम तो मुनि वशिष्ठजी, माताओं और मन्त्रियों की शिक्षा मानकर तदनुसार पृथ्वी, प्रजा और राजधानी का पालन (रक्षा) भर करते रहना॥4॥

दोहा :

* मुखिआ मुखु सो चाहिऐ खान पान कहुँ एक।
पालइ पोषइ सकल अँग तुलसी सहित बिबेक॥315॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- (श्री रामजी ने कहा-) मुखिया मुख के समान होना चाहिए, जो खाने-पीने को तो एक (अकेला) है, परन्तु विवेकपूर्वक सब अंगों का पालन-पोषण करता है॥315॥

चौपाई :

* राजधरम सरबसु एतनोई। जिमि मन माहँ मनोरथ गोई॥
बंधु प्रबोधु कीन्ह बहु भाँती। बिनु अधार मन तोषु न साँती॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राजधर्म का सर्वस्व (सार) भी इतना ही है। जैसे मन के भीतर मनोरथ छिपा रहता है। श्री रघुनाथजी ने भाई भरत को बहुत प्रकार से समझाया, परन्तु कोई अवलम्बन पाए बिना उनके मन में न संतोष हुआ, न शान्ति॥1॥

* भरत सील गुर सचिव समाजू। सकुच सनेह बिबस रघुराजू॥
प्रभु करि कृपा पाँवरीं दीन्हीं। सादर भरत सीस धरि लीन्हीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इधर तो भरतजी का शील (प्रेम) और उधर गुरुजनों, मंत्रियों तथा समाज की उपस्थिति! यह देखकर श्री रघुनाथजी संकोच तथा स्नेह के विशेष वशीभूत हो गए (अर्थात भरतजी के प्रेमवश उन्हें पाँवरी देना चाहते हैं, किन्तु साथ ही गुरु आदि का संकोच भी होता है।) आखिर (भरतजी के प्रेमवश) प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने कृपा कर खड़ाऊँ दे दीं और भरतजी ने उन्हें आदरपूर्वक सिर पर धारण कर लिया॥2॥

* चरनपीठ करुनानिधान के। जनु जुग जामिक प्रजा प्रान के॥
संपुट भरत सनेह रतन के। आखर जुग जनु जीव जतन के॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*करुणानिधान श्री रामचंद्रजी के दोनों ख़ड़ाऊँ प्रजा के प्राणों की रक्षा के लिए मानो दो पहरेदार हैं। भरतजी के प्रेमरूपी रत्न के लिए मानो डिब्बा है और जीव के साधन के लिए मानो राम-नाम के दो अक्षर हैं॥3॥

* कुल कपाट कर कुसल करम के। बिमल नयन सेवा सुधरम के॥
भरत मुदित अवलंब लहे तें। अस सुख जस सिय रामु रहे तें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रघुकुल (की रक्षा) के लिए दो किवाड़ हैं। कुशल (श्रेष्ठ) कर्म करने के लिए दो हाथ की भाँति (सहायक) हैं और सेवा रूपी श्रेष्ठ धर्म के सुझाने के लिए निर्मल नेत्र हैं। भरतजी इस अवलंब के मिल जाने से परम आनंदित हैं। उन्हें ऐसा ही सुख हुआ, जैसा श्री सीता-रामजी के रहने से होता है॥4॥

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हरी अनंत हरी कथा अनंता, जय सिया राम जी की  , जय हनुमानजी की* ,

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-भरत-संवाद, पादुका प्रदान, भरतजी की बिदाई -2

दोहा : 

* मागेउ बिदा प्रनामु करि राम लिए उर लाइ।
लोग उचाटे अमरपति कुटिल कुअवसरु पाइ॥316॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने प्रणाम करके विदा माँगी, तब श्री रामचंद्रजी ने उन्हें हृदय से लगा लिया। इधर कुटिल इंद्र ने बुरा मौका पाकर लोगों का उच्चाटन कर दिया॥316॥

चौपाई :

* सो कुचालि सब कहँ भइ नीकी। अवधि आस सम जीवनि जी की॥
नतरु लखन सिय राम बियोगा। हहरि मरत सब लोग कुरोगा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह कुचाल भी सबके लिए हितकर हो गई। अवधि की आशा के समान ही वह जीवन के लिए संजीवनी हो गई। नहीं तो (उच्चाटन न होता तो) लक्ष्मणजी, सीताजी और श्री रामचंद्रजी के वियोग रूपी बुरे रोग से सब लोग घबड़ाकर (हाय-हाय करके) मर ही जाते॥1॥

* रामकृपाँ अवरेब सुधारी। बिबुध धारि भइ गुनद गोहारी॥
भेंटत भुज भरि भाइ भरत सो। राम प्रेम रसु न कहि न परत सो॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की कृपा ने सारी उलझन सुधार दी। देवताओं की सेना जो लूटने आई थी, वही गुणदायक (हितकरी) और रक्षक बन गई। श्री रामजी भुजाओं में भरकर भाई भरत से मिल रहे हैं। श्री रामजी के प्रेम का वह रस (आनंद) कहते नहीं बनता॥2॥

* तन मन बचन उमग अनुरागा। धीर धुरंधर धीरजु त्यागा॥
बारिज लोचन मोचत बारी। देखि दसा सुर सभा दुखारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तन, मन और वचन तीनों में प्रेम उमड़ पड़ा। धीरज की धुरी को धारण करने वाले श्री रघुनाथजी ने भी धीरज त्याग दिया। वे कमल सदृश नेत्रों से (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल बहाने लगे। उनकी यह दशा देखकर देवताओं की सभा (समाज) दुःखी हो गई॥3॥

* मुनिगन गुर धुर धीर जनक से। ग्यान अनल मन कसें कनक से॥
जे बिरंचि निरलेप उपाए। पदुम पत्र जिमि जग जल जाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनिगण, गुरु वशिष्ठजी और जनकजी सरीखे धीरधुरन्धर जो अपने मनों को ज्ञान रूपी अग्नि में सोने के समान कस चुके थे, जिनको ब्रह्माजी ने निर्लेप ही रचा और जो जगत्* रूपी जल में कमल के पत्ते की तरह ही (जगत्* में रहते हुए भी जगत्* से अनासक्त) पैदा हुए॥4॥

दोहा :

* तेउ बिलोकि रघुबर भरत प्रीति अनूप अपार।
भए मगन मन तन बचन सहित बिराग बिचार॥317॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे भी श्री रामजी और भरतजी के उपमारहित अपार प्रेम को देखकर वैराग्य और विवेक सहित तन, मन, वचन से उस प्रेम में मग्न हो गए॥317॥

चौपाई :

* जहाँ जनक गुरु गति मति भोरी। प्राकृत प्रीति कहत बड़ि खोरी॥
बरनत रघुबर भरत बियोगू। सुनि कठोर कबि जानिहि लोगू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ जनकजी और गुरु वशिष्ठजी की बुद्धि की गति कुण्ठित हो, उस दिव्य प्रेम को प्राकृत (लौकिक) कहने में बड़ा दोष है। श्री रामचंद्रजी और भरतजी के वियोग का वर्णन करते सुनकर लोग कवि को कठोर हृदय समझेंगे॥1॥

* सो सकोच रसु अकथ सुबानी। समउ सनेहु सुमिरि सकुचानी॥
भेंटि भरतु रघुबर समुझाए। पुनि रिपुदवनु हरषि हियँ लाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह संकोच रस अकथनीय है। अतएव कवि की सुंदर वाणी उस समय उसके प्रेम को स्मरण करके सकुचा गई। भरतजी को भेंट कर श्री रघुनाथजी ने उनको समझाया। फिर हर्षित होकर शत्रुघ्नजी को हृदय से लगा लिया॥2॥

* सेवक सचिव भरत रुख पाई। निज निज काज लगे सब जाई॥
सुनि दारुन दुखु दुहूँ समाजा। लगे चलन के साजन साजा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सेवक और मंत्री भरतजी का रुख पाकर सब अपने-अपने काम में जा लगे। यह सुनकर दोनों समाजों में दारुण दुःख छा गया। वे चलने की तैयारियाँ करने लगे॥3॥

* प्रभु पद पदुम बंदि दोउ भाई। चले सीस धरि राम रजाई॥
मुनि तापस बनदेव निहोरी। सब सनमानि बहोरि बहोरी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु के चरणकमलों की वंदना करके तथा श्री रामजी की आज्ञा को सिर पर रखकर भरत-शत्रुघ्न दोनों भाई चले। मुनि, तपस्वी और वनदेवता सबका बार-बार सम्मान करके उनकी विनती की॥4॥

दोहा :

* लखनहि भेंटि प्रनामु करि सिर धरि सिय पद धूरि।
चले सप्रेम असीस सुनि सकल सुमंगल मूरि॥318॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर लक्ष्मणजी को क्रमशः भेंटकर तथा प्रणाम करके और सीताजी के चरणों की धूलि को सिर पर धारण करके और समस्त मंगलों के मूल आशीर्वाद सुनकर वे प्रेमसहित चले॥318॥

चौपाई :

* सानुज राम नृपहि सिर नाई। कीन्हि बहुत बिधि बिनय बड़ाई॥
देव दया बस बड़ दुखु पायउ। सहित समाज काननहिं आयउ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी समेत श्री रामजी ने राजा जनकजी को सिर नवाकर उनकी बहुत प्रकार से विनती और बड़ाई की (और कहा-) हे देव! दयावश आपने बहुत दुःख पाया। आप समाज सहित वन में आए॥1॥

* पुर पगु धारिअ देइ असीसा। कीन्ह धीर धरि गवनु महीसा॥
मुनि महिदेव साधु सनमाने। बिदा किए हरि हर सम जाने॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब आशीर्वाद देकर नगर को पधारिए। यह सुन राजा जनकजी ने धीरज धरकर गमन किया। फिर श्री रामचंद्रजी ने मुनि, ब्राह्मण और साधुओं को विष्णु और शिव के समान जानकर सम्मान करके उनको विदा किया॥2॥

* सासु समीप गए दोउ भाई। फिरे बंदि पग आसिष पाई॥
कौसिक बामदेव जाबाली। पुरजन परिजन सचिव सुचाली॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब श्री राम-लक्ष्मण दोनों भाई सास (सुनयनाजी) के पास गए और उनके चरणों की वंदना करके आशीर्वाद पाकर लौट आए। फिर विश्वामित्र, वामदेव, जाबालि और शुभ आचरण वाले कुटुम्बी, नगर निवासी और मंत्री-॥3॥

* जथा जोगु करि बिनय प्रनामा। बिदा किए सब सानुज रामा॥
नारि पुरुष लघु मध्य बड़ेरे। सब सनमानि कृपानिधि फेरे॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सबको छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित श्री रामचंद्रजी ने यथायोग्य विनय एवं प्रणाम करके विदा किया। कृपानिधान श्री रामचंद्रजी ने छोटे, मध्यम (मझले) और बड़े सभी श्रेणी के स्त्री-पुरुषों का सम्मान करके उनको लौटाया॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री राम-भरत-संवाद, पादुका प्रदान, भरतजी की बिदाई -3

दोहा :

* भरत मातु पद बंदि प्रभु सुचि सनेहँ मिलि भेंटि।
बिदा कीन्ह सजि पालकी सकुच सोच सब मेटि॥319॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरत की माता कैकेयी के चरणों की वंदना करके प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी ने पवित्र (निश्छल) प्रेम के साथ उनसे मिल-भेंट कर तथा उनके सारे संकोच और सोच को मिटाकर पालकी सजाकर उनको विदा किया॥319॥

चौपाई :

* परिजन मातु पितहि मिलि सीता। फिरी प्रानप्रिय प्रेम पुनीता॥
करि प्रनामु भेंटीं सब सासू। प्रीति कहत कबि हियँ न हुलासू॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्राणप्रिय पति श्री रामचंद्रजी के साथ पवित्र प्रेम करने वाली सीताजी नैहर के कुटुम्बियों से तथा माता-पिता से मिलकर लौट आईं। फिर प्रणाम करके सब सासुओं से गले लगकर मिलीं। उनके प्रेम का वर्णन करने के लिए कवि के हृदय में हुलास (उत्साह) नहीं होता॥1॥

* सुनि सिख अभिमत आसिष पाई। रही सीय दुहु प्रीति समाई॥
रघुपति पटु पालकीं मगाईं। करि प्रबोध सब मातु चढ़ाईं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनकी शिक्षा सुनकर और मनचाहा आशीर्वाद पाकर सीताजी सासुओं तथा माता-पिता दोनों ओर की प्रीति में समाई (बहुत देर तक निमग्न) रहीं! (तब) श्री रघुनाथजी ने सुंदर पालकियाँ मँगवाईं और सब माताओं को आश्वासन देकर उन पर चढ़ाया॥2॥

* बार बार हिलि मिलि दुहु भाईं। सम सनेहँ जननीं पहुँचाईं॥
साजि बाजि गज बाहन नाना। भरत भूप दल कीन्ह पयाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों भाइयों ने माताओं से समान प्रेम से बार-बार मिल-जुलकर उनको पहुँचाया। भरतजी और राजा जनकजी के दलों ने घोड़े, हाथी और अनेकों तरह की सवारियाँ सजाकर प्रस्थान किया॥3॥

* हृदयँ रामु सिय लखन समेता। चले जाहिं सब लोग अचेता॥
बसह बाजि गज पसु हियँ हारें। चले जाहिं परबस मन मारें॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी एवं लक्ष्मणजी सहित श्री रामचंद्रजी को हृदय में रखकर सब लोग बेसुध हुए चले जा रहे हैं। बैल-घोड़े, हाथी आदि पशु हृदय में हारे (शिथिल) हुए परवश मन मारे चले जा रहे हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* गुर गुरतिय पद बंदि प्रभु सीता लखन समेत।
फिरे हरष बिसमय सहित आए परन निकेत॥320॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गुरु वशिष्ठजी और गुरु पत्नी अरुन्धतीजी के चरणों की वंदना करके सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी हर्ष और विषाद के साथ लौटकर पर्णकुटी पर आए॥320॥

चौपाई :

* बिदा कीन्ह सनमानि निषादू। चलेउ हृदयँ बड़ बिरह बिषादू॥
कोल किरात भिल्ल बनचारी। फेरे फिरे जोहारि जोहारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर सम्मान करके निषादराज को विदा किया। वह चला तो सही, किन्तु उसके हृदय में विरह का भारी विषाद था। फिर श्री रामजी ने कोल, किरात, भील आदि वनवासी लोगों को लौटाया। वे सब जोहार-जोहार कर (वंदना कर-करके) लौटे॥1॥

* प्रभु सिय लखन बैठि बट छाहीं। प्रिय परिजन बियोग बिलखाहीं॥
भरत सनेह सुभाउ सुबानी। प्रिया अनुज सन कहत बखानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी, सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी बड़ की छाया में बैठकर प्रियजन एवं परिवार के वियोग से दुःखी हो रहे हैं। भरतजी के स्नेह, स्वभाव और सुंदर वाणी को बखान-बखान कर वे प्रिय पत्नी सीताजी और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी से कहने लगे॥2॥

* प्रीति प्रतीति बचन मन करनी। श्रीमुख राम प्रेम बस बरनी॥
तेहि अवसर खम मृग जल मीना। चित्रकूट चर अचर मलीना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचंद्रजी ने प्रेम के वश होकर भरतजी के वचन, मन, कर्म की प्रीति तथा विश्वास का अपने श्रीमुख से वर्णन किया। उस समय पक्षी, पशु और जल की मछलियाँ, चित्रकूट के सभी चेतन और जड़ जीव उदास हो गए॥3॥

* बिबुध बिलोकि दसा रघुबर की। बरषि सुमन कहि गति घर घर की॥
प्रभु प्रनामु करि दीन्ह भरोसो। चले मुदित मन डर न खरो सो॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी की दशा देखकर देवताओं ने उन पर फूल बरसाकर अपनी घर-घर की दशा कही (दुखड़ा सुनाया)। प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी ने उन्हें प्रणाम कर आश्वासन दिया। तब वे प्रसन्न होकर चले, मन में जरा सा भी डर न रहा॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

राम भक्त ले चला रे राम की निसानी  ........................

----------


## calvitf

> *हरी अनंत हरी कथा अनंता, जय सिया राम जी की  , जय हनुमानजी की* ,


जय हो सियापति राम चन्द्र की .......................

----------


## calvitf

भरत सम दूजा नहीं त्यागी ..........................

----------


## Shri Vijay

धवल जी जन्म दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ, जय श्री राम जय सियाराम

----------


## calvitf

> धवल जी जन्म दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ, जय श्री राम जय सियाराम


शुभ कामनाओं के लिए धन्यवाद ....................

----------


## calvitf

*नीलाम्बुज श्यामलकोमलांगम् सीतासमारोपित-वामभागम्।

पाणौ महासायक-चारुचापं नमामि रामं रघुवंशनाथम्।।**
*

----------


## calvitf

*मित्रो रामचरित मानस मे अब अयोध्या काण्ड समाप्त होने को है 

आप सब यहाँ पहुँचने वाले सदस्यो से दो शब्द की अपेक्षा  रखता हु*

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का अयोध्या लौटना, भरतजी द्वारा पादुका की स्थापना, नन्दिग्राम में निवास और श्री भरतजी के चरित्र श्रवण की महिमा-1  

दोहा :

* सानुज सीय समेत प्रभु राजत परन कुटीर।
भगति ग्यानु बैराग्य जनु सोहत धरें सरीर॥321॥

*भावार्थ:*-छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी समेत प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी पर्णकुटी में ऐसे सुशोभित हो रहे हैं मानो वैराग्य, भक्ति और ज्ञान शरीर धारण कर के शोभित हो रहे हों॥321॥

चौपाई :

* मुनि महिसुर गुर भरत भुआलू। राम बिरहँ सबु साजु बिहालू।
प्रभु गुन ग्राम गनत मन माहीं। सब चुपचाप चले मग जाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि, ब्राह्मण, गुरु वशिष्ठजी, भरतजी और राजा जनकजी सारा समाज श्री रामचन्द्रजी के विरह में विह्वल है। प्रभु के गुण समूहों का मन में स्मरण करते हुए सब लोग मार्ग में चुपचाप चले जा रहे हैं॥1॥

* जमुना उतरि पार सबु भयऊ। सो बासरु बिनु भोजन गयऊ॥
उतरि देवसरि दूसर बासू। रामसखाँ सब कीन्ह सुपासू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(पहले दिन) सब लोग यमुनाजी उतरकर पार हुए। वह दिन बिना भोजन के ही बीत गया। दूसरा मुकाम गंगाजी उतरकर (गंगापार श्रृंगवेरपुर में) हुआ। वहाँ राम सखा निषादराज ने सब सुप्रबंध कर दिया॥2॥

* सई उतरि गोमतीं नहाए। चौथें दिवस अवधपुर आए॥
जनकु रहे पुर बासर चारी। राज काज सब साज सँभारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर सई उतरकर गोमतीजी में स्नान किया और चौथे दिन सब अयोध्याजी जा पहुँचे। जनकजी चार दिन अयोध्याजी में रहे और राजकाज एवं सब साज-सामान को सम्हालकर,॥3॥

* सौंपि सचिव गुर भरतहिं राजू। तेरहुति चले साजि सबु साजू॥
नगर नारि नर गुर सिख मानी। बसे सुखेन राम रजधानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तथा मंत्री, गुरुजी तथा भरतजी को राज्य सौंपकर, सारा साज-सामान ठीक करके तिरहुत को चले। नगर के स्त्री-पुरुष गुरुजी की शिक्षा मानकर श्री रामजी की राजधानी अयोध्याजी में सुखपूर्वक रहने लगे॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम दरस लगि लोग सब करत नेम उपबास।
तजि तजि भूषन भोग सुख जिअत अवधि कीं आस॥322॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब लोग श्री रामचन्द्रजी के दर्शन के लिए नियम और उपवास करने लगे। वे भूषण और भोग-सुखों को छोड़-छाड़कर अवधि की आशा पर जी रहे हैं॥322॥

चौपाई :

* सचिव सुसेवक भरत प्रबोधे। निज निज काज पाइ सिख ओधे॥
पुनि सिख दीन्हि बोलि लघु भाई। सौंपी सकल मातु सेवकाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने मंत्रियों और विश्वासी सेवकों को समझाकर उद्यत किया। वे सब सीख पाकर अपने-अपने काम में लग गए। फिर छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्नजी को बुलाकर शिक्षा दी और सब माताओं की सेवा उनको सौंपी॥1॥

* भूसुर बोलि भरत कर जोरे। करि प्रनाम बय बिनय निहोरे॥
ऊँच नीच कारजु भल पोचू। आयसु देब न करब सँकोचू॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्राह्मणों को बुलाकर भरतजी ने हाथ जोड़कर प्रणाम कर अवस्था के अनुसार विनय और निहोरा किया कि आप लोग ऊँचा-नीचा (छोटा-बड़ा), अच्छा-मन्दा जो कुछ भी कार्य हो, उसके लिए आज्ञा दीजिएगा। संकोच न कीजिएगा॥2॥

* परिजन पुरजन प्रजा बोलाए। समाधानु करि सुबस बसाए॥
सानुज गे गुर गेहँ बहोरी। करि दंडवत कहत कर जोरी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने फिर परिवार के लोगों को, नागरिकों को तथा अन्य प्रजा को बुलाकर, उनका समाधान करके उनको सुखपूर्वक बसाया। फिर छोटे भाई शत्रुघ्नजी सहित वे गुरुजी के घर गए और दंडवत करके हाथ जोड़कर बोले-॥3॥

* आयसु होइ त रहौं सनेमा। बोले मुनि तन पुलकि सपेमा॥
समुझब कहब करब तुम्ह जोई। धरम सारु जग होइहि सोई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आज्ञा हो तो मैं नियमपूर्वक रहूँ! मुनि वशिष्ठजी पुलकित शरीर हो प्रेम के साथ बोले- हे भरत! तुम जो कुछ समझोगे, कहोगे और करोगे, वही जगत में धर्म का सार होगा॥4॥

दोहा :

* सुनि सिख पाइ असीस बड़ि गनक बोलि दिनु साधि।
सिंघासन प्रभु पादुका बैठारे निरुपाधि॥323॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी ने यह सुनकर और शिक्षा तथा बड़ा आशीर्वाद पाकर ज्योतिषियों को बुलाया और दिन (अच्छा मुहूर्त) साधकर प्रभु की चरणपादुकाओं को निर्विघ्नतापूर्व   सिंहासन पर विराजित कराया॥323॥

चौपाई :

* राम मातु गुर पद सिरु नाई। प्रभु पद पीठ रजायसु पाई॥
नंदिगाँव करि परन कुटीरा। कीन्ह निवासु धरम धुर धीरा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर श्री रामजी की माता कौसल्याजी और गुरुजी के चरणों में सिर नवाकर और प्रभु की चरणपादुकाओं की आज्ञा पाकर धर्म की धुरी धारण करने में धीर भरतजी ने नन्दिग्राम में पर्णकुटी बनाकर उसी में निवास किया॥1॥

* जटाजूट सिर मुनिपट धारी। महि खनि कुस साँथरी सँवारी॥
असन बसन बासन ब्रत नेमा। करत कठिन रिषिधरम सप्रेमा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सिर पर जटाजूट और शरीर में मुनियों के (वल्कल) वस्त्र धारण कर, पृथ्वी को खोदकर उसके अंदर कुश की आसनी बिछाई। भोजन, वस्त्र, बरतन, व्रत, नियम सभी बातों में वे ऋषियों के कठिन धर्म का प्रेम सहित आचरण करने लगे॥2॥

* भूषन बसन भोग सुख भूरी। मन तन बचन तजे तिन तूरी॥
अवध राजु सुर राजु सिहाई। दसरथ धनु सुनि धनदु लजाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*गहने-कपड़े और अनेकों प्रकार के भोग-सुखों को मन, तन और वचन से तृण तोड़कर (प्रतिज्ञा करके) त्याग दिया। जिस अयोध्या के राज्य को देवराज इन्द्र सिहाते थे और (जहाँ के राजा) दशरथजी की सम्पत्ति सुनकर कुबेर भी लजा जाते थे,॥3॥

* तेहिं पुर बसत भरत बिनु रागा। चंचरीक जिमि चंपक बागा॥
रमा बिलासु राम अनुरागी। तजत बमन जिमि जन बड़भागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसी अयोध्यापुरी में भरतजी अनासक्त होकर इस प्रकार निवास कर रहे हैं, जैसे चम्पा के बाग में भौंरा। श्री रामचन्द्रजी के प्रेमी बड़भागी पुरुष लक्ष्मी के विलास (भोगैश्वर्य) को वमन की भाँति त्याग देते हैं (फिर उसकी ओर ताकते भी नहीं)॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

भरतजी का अयोध्या लौटना, भरतजी द्वारा पादुका की स्थापना, नन्दिग्राम में निवास और श्री भरतजी के चरित्र श्रवण की महिमा -2

दोहा :

* राम प्रेम भाजन भरतु बड़े न एहिं करतूति।
चातक हंस सराहिअत टेंक बिबेक बिभूति॥324॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर भरतजी तो (स्वयं) श्री रामचन्द्रजी के प्रेम के पात्र हैं। वे इस (भोगैश्वर्य त्याग रूप) करनी से बड़े नहीं हुए (अर्थात उनके लिए यह कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है)। (पृथ्वी पर का जल न पीने की) टेक से चातक की और नीर-क्षीर-विवेक की विभूति (शक्ति) से हंस की भी सराहना होती है॥324॥

चौपाई :

* देह दिनहुँ दिन दूबरि होई। घटइ तेजु बलु मुखछबि सोई॥
नित नव राम प्रेम पनु पीना। बढ़त धरम दलु मनु न मलीना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी का शरीर दिनों-दिन दुबला होता जाता है। तेज (अन्न, घृत आदि से उत्पन्न होने वाला मेद*) घट रहा है। बल और मुख छबि (मुख की कान्ति अथवा शोभा) वैसी ही बनी हुई है। राम प्रेम का प्रण नित्य नया और पुष्ट होता है, धर्म का दल बढ़ता है और मन उदास नहीं है (अर्थात प्रसन्न है)॥1॥
* संस्कृत कोष में 'तेज' का अर्थ मेद मिलता है और यह अर्थ लेने से 'घटइ' के अर्थ में भी किसी प्रकार की खींच-तान नहीं करनी पड़ती

* जिमि जलु निघटत सरद प्रकासे। बिलसत बेतस बनज बिकासे॥
सम दम संजम नियम उपासा। नखत भरत हिय बिमल अकासा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जैसे शरद ऋतु के प्रकाश (विकास) से जल घटता है, किन्तु बेंत शोभा पाते हैं और कमल विकसित होते हैं। शम, दम, संयम, नियम और उपवास आदि भरतजी के हृदयरूपी निर्मल आकाश के नक्षत्र (तारागण) हैं॥2॥

* ध्रुव बिस्वासु अवधि राका सी। स्वामि सुरति सुरबीथि बिकासी॥
राम पेम बिधु अचल अदोषा। सहित समाज सोह नित चोखा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विश्वास ही (उस आकाश में) ध्रुव तारा है, चौदह वर्ष की अवधि (का ध्यान) पूर्णिमा के समान है और स्वामी श्री रामजी की सुरति (स्मृति) आकाशगंगा सरीखी प्रकाशित है। राम प्रेम ही अचल (सदा रहने वाला) और कलंकरहित चन्द्रमा है। वह अपने समाज (नक्षत्रों) सहित नित्य सुंदर सुशोभित है॥3॥

* भरत रहनि समुझनि करतूती। भगति बिरति गुन बिमल बिभूती॥
बरनत सकल सुकबि सकुचाहीं। सेस गनेस गिरा गमु नाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी की रहनी, समझ, करनी, भक्ति, वैराग्य, निर्मल, गुण और ऐश्वर्य का वर्णन करने में सभी सुकवि सकुचाते हैं, क्योंकि वहाँ (औरों की तो बात ही क्या) स्वयं शेष, गणेश और सरस्वती की भी पहुँच नहीं है॥4॥

दोहा : 

* नित पूजत प्रभु पाँवरी प्रीति न हृदयँ समाति।
मागि मागि आयसु करत राज काज बहु भाँति॥325॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे नित्य प्रति प्रभु की पादुकाओं का पूजन करते हैं, हृदय में प्रेम समाता नहीं है। पादुकाओं से आज्ञा माँग-माँगकर वे बहुत प्रकार (सब प्रकार के) राज-काज करते हैं॥325॥

चौपाई : 

* पुलक गात हियँ सिय रघुबीरू। जीह नामु जप लोचन नीरू॥
लखन राम सिय कानन बसहीं। भरतु भवन बसि तप तनु कसहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शरीर पुलकित है, हृदय में श्री सीता-रामजी हैं। जीभ राम नाम जप रही है, नेत्रों में प्रेम का जल भरा है। लक्ष्मणजी, श्री रामजी और सीताजी तो वन में बसते हैं, परन्तु भरतजी घर ही में रहकर तप के द्वारा शरीर को कस रहे हैं॥1॥

* दोउ दिसि समुझि कहत सबु लोगू। सब बिधि भरत सराहन जोगू॥
सुनि ब्रत नेम साधु सकुचाहीं। देखि दसा मुनिराज लजाहीं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों ओर की स्थिति समझकर सब लोग कहते हैं कि भरतजी सब प्रकार से सराहने योग्य हैं। उनके व्रत और नियमों को सुनकर साधु-संत भी सकुचा जाते हैं और उनकी स्थिति देखकर मुनिराज भी लज्जित होते हैं॥2॥

* परम पुनीत भरत आचरनू। मधुर मंजु मुद मंगल करनू॥
हरन कठिन कलि कलुष कलेसू। महामोह निसि दलन दिनेसू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भरतजी का परम पवित्र आचरण (चरित्र) मधुर, सुंदर और आनंद-मंगलों का करने वाला है। कलियुग के कठिन पापों और क्लेशों को हरने वाला है। महामोह रूपी रात्रि को नष्ट करने के लिए सूर्य के समान है॥3॥

* पाप पुंज कुंजर मृगराजू। समन सकल संताप समाजू॥
जन रंजन भंजन भव भारू। राम सनेह सुधाकर सारू॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पाप समूह रूपी हाथी के लिए सिंह है। सारे संतापों के दल का नाश करने वाला है। भक्तों को आनंद देने वाला और भव के भार (संसार के दुःख) का भंजन करने वाला तथा श्री राम प्रेम रूपी चन्द्रमा का सार (अमृत) है॥4॥

छन्द : 

** सिय राम प्रेम पियूष पूरन होत जनमु न भरत को।
मुनि मन अगम जम नियम सम दम बिषम ब्रत आचरत को॥
दुख दाह दारिद दंभ दूषन सुजस मिस अपहरत को।
कलिकाल तुलसी से सठन्हि हठि राम सनमुख करत को॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री सीतारामजी के प्रेमरूपी अमृत से परिपूर्ण भरतजी का जन्म यदि न होता, तो मुनियों के मन को भी अगम यम, नियम, शम, दम आदि कठिन व्रतों का आचरण कौन करता? दुःख, संताप, दरिद्रता, दम्भ आदि दोषों को अपने सुयश के बहाने कौन हरण करता? तथा कलिकाल में तुलसीदास जैसे शठों को हठपूर्वक कौन श्री रामजी के सम्मुख करता?

सोरठा : 

* भरत चरित करि नेमु तुलसी जो सादर सुनहिं।
सीय राम पद पेमु अवसि होइ भव रस बिरति॥326॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं- जो कोई भरतजी के चरित्र को नियम से आदरपूर्वक सुनेंगे, उनको अवश्य ही श्रीसीतारामजी के चरणों में प्रेम होगा और सांसारिक विषय रस से वैराग्य होगा॥326॥

----------


## calvitf

*मासपारायण, इक्कीसवाँ विश्राम 

इति श्रीमद्रामचरित मानसे सकलकलिकलुष विध्वंसने द्वितीयः सोपानः समाप्तः। 
कलियुग के सम्पूर्ण पापों को विध्वंस करने वाले श्री रामचरित मानस का यह दूसरा सोपान समाप्त हुआ॥ 

(अयोध्याकाण्ड समाप्त)

*

----------


## bhavna singh

> *मित्रो रामचरित मानस मे अब अयोध्या काण्ड समाप्त होने को है 
> 
> आप सब यहाँ पहुँचने वाले सदस्यो से दो शब्द की अपेक्षा  रखता हु*


धवल जी .....सूत्र पर आपके सराहनीय योगदान के लिए मै हार्दिक आभारी हूँ ........अधर में पड़े इस सूत्र को आपने गतिमान रखा 
भगवान श्रीराम आपको आत्मशांति और सम्पन्नता प्रदान करें ......ऐसी मेरी प्रार्थना है ...................! जय श्रीराम

----------


## calvitf

> धवल जी .....सूत्र पर आपके सराहनीय योगदान के लिए मै हार्दिक आभारी हूँ ........अधर में पड़े इस सूत्र को आपने गतिमान रखा 
> भगवान श्रीराम आपको आत्मशांति और सम्पन्नता प्रदान करें ......ऐसी मेरी प्रार्थना है ...................! जय श्रीराम


हमारे लिए संपन्नता और शांति की प्रार्थना हेतु................ धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

*कलियुग के सम्पूर्ण पापों को विध्वंस करने वाले श्री रामचरित मानस को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम ||*

----------


## calvitf

मित्रों श्री रामचरित मानस के दो अध्याय पूर्ण  हो चुके है 
अब तीसरे अध्याय अरण्यकाण्ड की तैयारी चल रही है

----------


## munnuji11

> मित्रों श्री रामचरित मानस के दो अध्याय समाप्त हो चुके है 
> अब तीसरे अध्याय अरण्यकाण्ड की तैयारी चल रही है


अभिवादन बन्धु, यदि अनौचित्य न लगे तो *'समाप्त'* के स्थान पर *'पूर्ण'* शब्द का प्रयोग करें। यथा -
श्री रामचरित मानस के दो अध्याय समाप्त हो चुके है 
के स्थान पर
*श्री रामचरितमानस के दो अध्याय पूर्ण हो चुके है 
*यदि मेरा अभिमत अनौचित्यपूर्ण लगे तो क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ।

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र श्री रामचरित मानस के तीसरे अध्याय अरण्यकाण्ड के स्वागत में प्यासे नैना......

----------


## munnuji11

> मित्रों श्री रामचरित मानस के दो अध्याय पूर्ण  हो चुके है 
> अब तीसरे अध्याय अरण्यकाण्ड की तैयारी चल रही है


अभिमत को मान देने हेतु अभिनन्दन …………………………

----------


## calvitf

*अरण्यकाण्ड में शूर्पणखा वध से सीता हरण प्रकरण तक के घटनाक्रम आते हैं। नीचे अरण्यकाण्ड से जुड़े घटनाक्रमों की विषय सूची दी गई है।*



*मंगलाचरण
जयंत की कुटिलता और फल प्राप्ति
अत्रि मिलन एवं स्तुति
श्री सीता-अनसूया मिलन और श्री सीताजी को अनसूयाजी का पतिव्रत धर्म कहना
श्री रामजी का आगे प्रस्थान, विराध वध और शरभंग प्रसंग
राक्षस वध की प्रतिज्ञा करना, सुतीक्ष्णजी का प्रेम, अगस्त्य मिलन, अगस्त्य संवाद
राम का दंडकवन प्रवेश, जटायु मिलन, पंचवटी निवास और श्री राम-लक्ष्मण संवाद
शूर्पणखा की कथा, शूर्पणखा का खरदूषण के पास जाना और खरदूषणादि का वध
शूर्पणखा का रावण के निकट जाना, श्री सीताजी का अग्नि प्रवेश और माया सीता
मारीच प्रसंग और स्वर्णमृग रूप में मारीच का मारा जाना, सीताजी द्वारा लक्ष्मण को भेजना
श्री सीताहरण और श्री सीता विलाप
जटायु-रावण-युद्ध, अशोक वाटिका में सीताजी को रखना
श्री रामजी का विलाप, जटायु का प्रसंग, कबन्ध उद्धार
शबरी पर कृपा, नवधा भक्ति उपदेश और पम्पासर की ओर प्रस्थान
नारद-राम संवाद
संतों के लक्षण और सत्संग भजन के लिए प्रेरणा
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

जय सियारामजी की ........................

----------


## abcl42

सभी मित्रों को मेरा अभिवादन, आज प्रातः काल  से ही मैं ये पोस्ट लिखने वाला था किन्तु लिख न सका / क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ / आज राम चरित मानस के रचयिता गोस्वामी तुलसी दास जी की जयंती है, मेरी और से सभी मित्रो को मानस कार  की जयंती की हार्दिक बधाई,  गोस्वामी जी की प्रशंशा में ये दोहा कहा जाता है :
*सुरतिय नर तिय  नागतिय यह चाहत सब कोय* 
*गोद लिए हुलसी फिरें तुलसी सो सूत होय  // *

----------


## calvitf

तृतीय सोपान-
___________________
  _______________
     _________

मंगलाचरण

श्लोक :
*

* मूलं धर्म तरोर्विवेक जलधेः पूर्णेन्दु मानन्ददं
वैराग्याम्बुज भास्करं ह्यघ घन ध्वान्ता पहं तापहम्।
मोहाम्भो धरपूग पाटन विधौ स्वः सम्भवं शंकरं
वंदे ब्रह्म कुलं कलंक शमनं श्री राम भूपप्रियम्॥1॥**
भावार्थ:-*धर्म रूपी वृक्ष के मूल, विवेक रूपी समुद्र को आनंद देने वाले पूर्णचन्द्र, वैराग्य रूपी कमल के (विकसित करने वाले) सूर्य, पाप रूपी घोर अंधकार को निश्चय ही मिटाने वाले, तीनों तापों को हरने वाले, मोह रूपी बादलों के समूह को छिन्न-भिन्न करने की विधि (क्रिया) में आकाश से उत्पन्न पवन स्वरूप, ब्रह्माजी के वंशज (आत्मज) तथा कलंकनाशक, महाराज श्री रामचन्द्रजी के प्रिय श्री शंकरजी की मैं वंदना करता हूँ॥1॥

----------


## calvitf

** सान्द्रा नन्द पयोदसौ भगतनुं पीताम्बरं सुंदरं
पाणौ बाण शरासनं कटिल सत्तू णीरभारं वरम्*।
राजीवायत लोचनं धृतजटा जूटेन संशोभितं
सीता लक्ष्मणसंयुतं पथिगतं रामा भिरामं भजे॥2॥**

भावार्थ:-*जिनका शरीर जलयुक्त मेघों के समान सुंदर (श्यामवर्ण) एवं आनंदघन है, जो सुंदर (वल्कल का) पीत वस्त्र धारण किए हैं, जिनके हाथों में बाण और धनुष हैं, कमर उत्तम तरकस के भार से सुशोभित है, कमल के समान विशाल नेत्र हैं और मस्तक पर जटाजूट धारण किए हैं, उन अत्यन्त शोभायमान श्री सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित मार्ग में चलते हुए आनंद देने वाले श्री रामचन्द्रजी को मैं भजता हूँ॥2॥

----------


## calvitf

सोरठा : 

* उमा राम गुन गूढ़ पंडित मुनि पावहिं बिरति।
पावहिं मोह बिमूढ़ जे हरि बिमुख न धर्म रति॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पार्वती! श्री रामजी के गुण गूढ़ हैं, पण्डित और मुनि उन्हें समझकर वैराग्य प्राप्त करते हैं, परन्तु जो भगवान से विमुख हैं और जिनका धर्म में प्रेम नहीं है, वे महामूढ़ (उन्हें सुनकर) मोह को प्राप्त होते हैं।

*चौपाई : 

पुर नर भरत प्रीति मैं गाई। मति अनुरूप अनूप सुहाई॥
अब प्रभु चरित सुनहु अति पावन। करत जे बन सुर नर मुनि भावन॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पुरवासियों के और भरतजी के अनुपम और सुंदर प्रेम का मैंने अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार गान किया। अब देवता, मनुष्य और मुनियों के मन को भाने वाले प्रभु श्री रामचन्द्रजी के वे अत्यन्त पवित्र चरित्र सुनो, जिन्हें वे वन में कर रहे हैं॥1॥

----------


## calvitf

जयंत की कुटिलता और फल प्राप्ति 


* एक बार चुनि कुसुम सुहाए। निज कर भूषन राम बनाए॥
सीतहि पहिराए प्रभु सादर। बैठे फटिक सिला पर सुंदर॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बार सुंदर फूल चुनकर श्री रामजी ने अपने हाथों से भाँति-भाँति के गहने बनाए और सुंदर स्फटिक शिला पर बैठे हुए प्रभु ने आदर के साथ वे गहने श्री सीताजी को पहनाए॥2॥

* सुरपति सुत धरि बायस बेषा। सठ चाहत रघुपति बल देखा॥
जिमि पिपीलिका सागर थाहा। महा मंदमति पावन चाहा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवराज इन्द्र का मूर्ख पुत्र जयन्त कौए का रूप धरकर श्री रघुनाथजी का बल देखना चाहता है। जैसे महान मंदबुद्धि चींटी समुद्र का थाह पाना चाहती हो॥3॥

*सीता चरन चोंच हति भागा। मूढ़ मंदमति कारन कागा॥
चला रुधिर रघुनायक जाना। सींक धनुष सायक संधाना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह मूढ़, मंदबुद्धि कारण से (भगवान के बल की परीक्षा करने के लिए) बना हुआ कौआ सीताजी के चरणों में चोंच मारकर भागा। जब रक्त बह चला, तब श्री रघुनाथजी ने जाना और धनुष पर सींक (सरकंडे) का बाण संधान किया॥4॥

दोहा :

* अति कृपाल रघुनायक सदा दीन पर नेह।
ता सन आइ कीन्ह छलु मूरख अवगुन गेह॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी, जो अत्यन्त ही कृपालु हैं और जिनका दीनों पर सदा प्रेम रहता है, उनसे भी उस अवगुणों के घर मूर्ख जयन्त ने आकर छल किया॥1॥

चौपाई :

*प्रेरित मंत्र ब्रह्मसर धावा। चला भाजि बायस भय पावा॥
धरि निज रूप गयउ पितु पाहीं। राम बिमुख राखा तेहि नाहीं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मंत्र से प्रेरित होकर वह ब्रह्मबाण दौड़ा। कौआ भयभीत होकर भाग चला। वह अपना असली रूप धरकर पिता इन्द्र के पास गया, पर श्री रामजी का विरोधी जानकर इन्द्र ने उसको नहीं रखा॥1॥

*भा निरास उपजी मन त्रासा। जथा चक्र भय रिषि दुर्बासा॥
ब्रह्मधाम सिवपुर सब लोका। फिरा श्रमित ब्याकुल भय सोका॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब वह निराश हो गया, उसके मन में भय उत्पन्न हो गया, जैसे दुर्वासा ऋषि को चक्र से भय हुआ था। वह ब्रह्मलोक, शिवलोक आदि समस्त लोकों में थका हुआ और भय-शोक से व्याकुल होकर भागता फिरा॥2॥

*काहूँ बैठन कहा न ओही। राखि को सकइ राम कर द्रोही ॥
मातु मृत्यु पितु समन समाना। सुधा होइ बिष सुनु हरिजाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(पर रखना तो दूर रहा) किसी ने उसे बैठने तक के लिए नहीं कहा। श्री रामजी के द्रोही को कौन रख सकता है? (काकभुशुण्डिजी कहते हैं-) है गरुड़ ! सुनिए, उसके लिए माता मृत्यु के समान, पिता यमराज के समान और अमृत विष के समान हो जाता है॥3॥

*मित्र करइ सत रिपु कै करनी। ता कहँ बिबुधनदी बैतरनी॥
सब जगु ताहि अनलहु ते ताता। जो रघुबीर बिमुख सुनु भ्राता॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मित्र सैकड़ों शत्रुओं की सी करनी करने लगता है। देवनदी गंगाजी उसके लिए वैतरणी (यमपुरी की नदी) हो जाती है। हे भाई! सुनिए, जो श्री रघुनाथजी के विमुख होता है, समस्त जगत उनके लिए अग्नि से भी अधिक गरम (जलाने वाला) हो जाता है॥4॥

*नारद देखा बिकल जयंता। लगि दया कोमल चित संता॥
पठवा तुरत राम पहिं ताही। कहेसि पुकारि प्रनत हित पाही॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नारदजी ने जयन्त को व्याकुल देखा तो उन्हें दया आ गई, क्योंकि संतों का चित्त बड़ा कोमल होता है। उन्होंने उसे (समझाकर) तुरंत श्री रामजी के पास भेज दिया। उसने (जाकर) पुकारकर कहा- हे शरणागत के हितकारी! मेरी रक्षा कीजिए॥5॥

*आतुर सभय गहेसि पद जाई। त्राहि त्राहि दयाल रघुराई॥
अतुलित बल अतुलित प्रभुताई। मैं मतिमंद जानि नहीं पाई॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आतुर और भयभीत जयन्त ने जाकर श्री रामजी के चरण पकड़ लिए (और कहा-) हे दयालु रघुनाथजी! रक्षा कीजिए, रक्षा कीजिए। आपके अतुलित बल और आपकी अतुलित प्रभुता (सामर्थ्य) को मैं मन्दबुद्धि जान नहीं पाया था॥6॥

*निज कृत कर्म जनित फल पायउँ। अब प्रभु पाहि सरन तकि आयउँ॥
सुनि कृपाल अति आरत बानी। एकनयन करि तजा भवानी॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अपने कर्म से उत्पन्न हुआ फल मैंने पा लिया। अब हे प्रभु! मेरी रक्षा कीजिए। मैं आपकी शरण तक कर आया हूँ। (शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे पार्वती! कृपालु श्री रघुनाथजी ने उसकी अत्यंत आर्त्त (दुःख भरी) वाणी सुनकर उसे एक आँख का काना करके छोड़ दिया॥7॥

सोरठा :

*कीन्ह मोह बस द्रोह जद्यपि तेहि कर बध उचित।
प्रभु छाड़ेउ करि छोह को कृपाल रघुबीर सम॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसने मोहवश द्रोह किया था, इसलिए यद्यपि उसका वध ही उचित था, पर प्रभु ने कृपा करके उसे छोड़ दिया। श्री रामजी के समान कृपालु और कौन होगा?॥2॥

चौपाई :

*रघुपति चित्रकूट बसि नाना। चरित किए श्रुति सुधा समाना॥
बहुरि राम अस मन अनुमाना। होइहि भीर सबहिं मोहि जाना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चित्रकूट में बसकर श्री रघुनाथजी ने बहुत से चरित्र किए, जो कानों को अमृत के समान (प्रिय) हैं। फिर (कुछ समय पश्चात) श्री रामजी ने मन में ऐसा अनुमान किया कि मुझे सब लोग जान गए हैं, इससे (यहाँ) बड़ी भीड़ हो जाएगी॥1॥

----------


## calvitf

अत्रि मिलन एवं स्तुति 

* सकल मुनिन्ह सन बिदा कराई। सीता सहित चले द्वौ भाई॥
अत्रि के आश्रम जब प्रभु गयऊ। सुनत महामुनि हरषित भयऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(इसलिए) सब मुनियों से विदा लेकर सीताजी सहित दोनों भाई चले! जब प्रभु अत्रिजी के आश्रम में गए, तो उनका आगमन सुनते ही महामुनि हर्षित हो गए॥2॥

* पुलकित गात अत्रि उठि धाए। देखि रामु आतुर चलि आए॥
करत दंडवत मुनि उर लाए। प्रेम बारि द्वौ जन अन्हवाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शरीर पुलकित हो गया, अत्रिजी उठकर दौड़े। उन्हें दौड़े आते देखकर श्री रामजी और भी शीघ्रता से चले आए। दण्डवत करते हुए ही श्री रामजी को (उठाकर) मुनि ने हृदय से लगा लिया और प्रेमाश्रुओं के जल से दोनों जनों को (दोनों भाइयों को) नहला दिया॥3॥

*देखि राम छबि नयन जुड़ाने। सादर निज आश्रम तब आने॥
करि पूजा कहि बचन सुहाए। दिए मूल फल प्रभु मन भाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी की छवि देखकर मुनि के नेत्र शीतल हो गए। तब वे उनको आदरपूर्वक अपने आश्रम में ले आए। पूजन करके सुंदर वचन कहकर मुनि ने मूल और फल दिए, जो प्रभु के मन को बहुत रुचे॥4॥

सोरठा :

* प्रभु आसन आसीन भरि लोचन सोभा निरखि।
मुनिबर परम प्रबीन जोरि पानि अस्तुति करत॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु आसन पर विराजमान हैं। नेत्र भरकर उनकी शोभा देखकर परम प्रवीण मुनि श्रेष्ठ हाथ जोड़कर स्तुति करने लगे॥3॥

छन्द :

*नमामि भक्त वत्सलं। कृपालु शील कोमलं॥
भजामि ते पदांबुजं। अकामिनां स्वधामदं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे भक्त वत्सल! हे कृपालु! हे कोमल स्वभाव वाले! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हूँ। निष्काम पुरुषों को अपना परमधाम देने वाले आपके चरण कमलों को मैं भजता हूँ॥1॥

*निकाम श्याम सुंदरं। भवांबुनाथ मंदरं॥
प्रफुल्ल कंज लोचनं। मदादि दोष मोचनं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप नितान्त सुंदर श्याम, संसार (आवागमन) रूपी समुद्र को मथने के लिए मंदराचल रूप, फूले हुए कमल के समान नेत्रों वाले और मद आदि दोषों से छुड़ाने वाले हैं॥2॥

*प्रलंब बाहु विक्रमं। प्रभोऽप्रमेय वैभवं॥
निषंग चाप सायकं। धरं त्रिलोक नायकं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! आपकी लंबी भुजाओं का पराक्रम और आपका ऐश्वर्य अप्रमेय (बुद्धि के परे अथवा असीम) है। आप तरकस और धनुष-बाण धारण करने वाले तीनों लोकों के स्वामी,॥3॥

*दिनेश वंश मंडनं। महेश चाप खंडनं॥
मुनींद्र संत रंजनं। सुरारि वृंद भंजनं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सूर्यवंश के भूषण, महादेवजी के धनुष को तोड़ने वाले, मुनिराजों और संतों को आनंद देने वाले तथा देवताओं के शत्रु असुरों के समूह का नाश करने वाले हैं॥4॥

*मनोज वैरि वंदितं। अजादि देव सेवितं॥
विशुद्ध बोध विग्रहं। समस्त दूषणापहं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आप कामदेव के शत्रु महादेवजी के द्वारा वंदित, ब्रह्मा आदि देवताओं से सेवित, विशुद्ध ज्ञानमय विग्रह और समस्त दोषों को नष्ट करने वाले हैं॥5॥

*नमामि इंदिरा पतिं। सुखाकरं सतां गतिं॥
भजे सशक्ति सानुजं। शची पति प्रियानुजं॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे लक्ष्मीपते! हे सुखों की खान और सत्पुरुषों की एकमात्र गति! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हूँ! हे शचीपति (इन्द्र) के प्रिय छोटे भाई (वामनजी)! स्वरूपा-शक्ति श्री सीताजी और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित आपको मैं भजता हूँ॥6॥

*त्वदंघ्रि मूल ये नराः। भजंति हीन मत्सराः॥
पतंति नो भवार्णवे। वितर्क वीचि संकुले॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मनुष्य मत्सर (डाह) रहित होकर आपके चरण कमलों का सेवन करते हैं, वे तर्क-वितर्क (अनेक प्रकार के संदेह) रूपी तरंगों से पूर्ण संसार रूपी समुद्र में नहीं गिरते (आवागमन के चक्कर में नहीं पड़ते)॥7॥

*विविक्त वासिनः सदा। भजंति मुक्तये मुदा॥
निरस्य इंद्रियादिकं। प्रयांतिते गतिं स्वकं॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो एकान्तवासी पुरुष मुक्ति के लिए, इन्द्रियादि का निग्रह करके (उन्हें विषयों से हटाकर) प्रसन्नतापूर्वक आपको भजते हैं, वे स्वकीय गति को (अपने स्वरूप को) प्राप्त होते हैं॥8॥

*तमेकमद्भुतं प्रभुं। निरीहमीश्वरं विभुं॥
जगद्गुरुं च शाश्वतं। तुरीयमेव केवलं॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन (आप) को जो एक (अद्वितीय), अद्भुत (मायिक जगत से विलक्षण), प्रभु (सर्वसमर्थ), इच्छारहित, ईश्वर (सबके स्वामी), व्यापक, जगद्गुरु, सनातन (नित्य), तुरीय (तीनों गुणों से सर्वथा परे) और केवल (अपने स्वरूप में स्थित) हैं॥9॥

*भजामि भाव वल्लभं। कुयोगिनां सुदुर्लभं॥
स्वभक्त कल्प पादपं। समं सुसेव्यमन्वहं॥10॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(तथा) जो भावप्रिय, कुयोगियों (विषयी पुरुषों) के लिए अत्यन्त दुर्लभ, अपने भक्तों के लिए कल्पवृक्ष (अर्थात्* उनकी समस्त कामनाओं को पूर्ण करने वाले), सम (पक्षपातरहित) और सदा सुखपूर्वक सेवन करने योग्य हैं, मैं निरंतर भजता हूँ॥10॥

*अनूप रूप भूपतिं। नतोऽहमुर्विजा पतिं॥
प्रसीद मे नमामि ते। पदाब्ज भक्ति देहि मे॥11॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे अनुपम सुंदर! हे पृथ्वीपति! हे जानकीनाथ! मैं आपको प्रणाम करता हूँ। मुझ पर प्रसन्न होइए, मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हूँ। मुझे अपने चरण कमलों की भक्ति दीजिए॥11॥

*पठंति ये स्तवं इदं। नरादरेण ते पदं॥
व्रजंति नात्र संशयं। त्वदीय भक्ति संयुताः॥12॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मनुष्य इस स्तुति को आदरपूर्वक पढ़ते हैं, वे आपकी भक्ति से युक्त होकर आपके परम पद को प्राप्त होते हैं, इसमें संदेह नहीं॥12॥

दोहा :

*बिनती करि मुनि नाइ सिरु कह कर जोरि बहोरि।
चरन सरोरुह नाथ जनि कबहुँ तजै मति मोरि॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने (इस प्रकार) विनती करके और फिर सिर नवाकर, हाथ जोड़कर कहा- हे नाथ! मेरी बुद्धि आपके चरण कमलों को कभी न छोड़े॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री सीता-अनसूया मिलन और श्री सीताजी को अनसूयाजी का पतिव्रत धर्म कहना 

चौपाई :

* अनुसुइया के पद गहि सीता। मिली बहोरि सुसील बिनीता॥
रिषिपतिनी मन सुख अधिकाई। आसिष देइ निकट बैठाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर परम शीलवती और विनम्र श्री सीताजी अनसूयाजी (आत्रिजी की पत्नी) के चरण पकड़कर उनसे मिलीं। ऋषि पत्नी के मन में बड़ा सुख हुआ। उन्होंने आशीष देकर सीताजी को पास बैठा लिया॥1॥

* दिब्य बसन भूषन पहिराए। जे नित नूतन अमल सुहाए॥
कह रिषिबधू सरस मृदु बानी। नारिधर्म कछु ब्याज बखानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और उन्हें ऐसे दिव्य वस्त्र और आभूषण पहनाए, जो नित्य-नए निर्मल और सुहावने बने रहते हैं। फिर ऋषि पत्नी उनके बहाने मधुर और कोमल वाणी से स्त्रियों के कुछ धर्म बखान कर कहने लगीं॥2॥

*मातु पिता भ्राता हितकारी। मितप्रद सब सुनु राजकुमारी॥
अमित दानि भर्ता बयदेही। अधम सो नारि जो सेव न तेही॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे राजकुमारी! सुनिए- माता, पिता, भाई सभी हित करने वाले हैं, परन्तु ये सब एक सीमा तक ही (सुख) देने वाले हैं, परन्तु हे जानकी! पति तो (मोक्ष रूप) असीम (सुख) देने वाला है। वह स्त्री अधम है, जो ऐसे पति की सेवा नहीं करती॥3॥

* धीरज धर्म मित्र अरु नारी। आपद काल परिखिअहिं चारी॥
बृद्ध रोगबस जड़ धनहीना। अंध बधिर क्रोधी अति दीना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धैर्य, धर्म, मित्र और स्त्री- इन चारों की विपत्ति के समय ही परीक्षा होती है। वृद्ध, रोगी, मूर्ख, निर्धन, अंधा, बहरा, क्रोधी और अत्यन्त ही दीन-॥4॥

*ऐसेहु पति कर किएँ अपमाना। नारि पाव जमपुर दुख नाना॥
एकइ धर्म एक ब्रत नेमा। कायँ बचन मन पति पद प्रेमा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसे भी पति का अपमान करने से स्त्री यमपुर में भाँति-भाँति के दुःख पाती है। शरीर, वचन और मन से पति के चरणों में प्रेम करना स्त्री के लिए, बस यह एक ही धर्म है, एक ही व्रत है और एक ही नियम है॥5॥

*जग पतिब्रता चारि बिधि अहहीं। बेद पुरान संत सब कहहीं॥
उत्तम के अस बस मन माहीं। सपनेहुँ आन पुरुष जग नाहीं॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जगत में चार प्रकार की पतिव्रताएँ हैं। वेद, पुराण और संत सब ऐसा कहते हैं कि उत्तम श्रेणी की पतिव्रता के मन में ऐसा भाव बसा रहता है कि जगत में (मेरे पति को छोड़कर) दूसरा पुरुष स्वप्न में भी नहीं है॥6॥

*मध्यम परपति देखइ कैसें। भ्राता पिता पुत्र निज जैसें॥
धर्म बिचारि समुझि कुल रहई। सो निकिष्ट त्रिय श्रुति अस कहई॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मध्यम श्रेणी की पतिव्रता पराए पति को कैसे देखती है, जैसे वह अपना सगा भाई, पिता या पुत्र हो (अर्थात समान अवस्था वाले को वह भाई के रूप में देखती है, बड़े को पिता के रूप में और छोटे को पुत्र के रूप में देखती है।) जो धर्म को विचारकर और अपने कुल की मर्यादा समझकर बची रहती है, वह निकृष्ट (निम्न श्रेणी की) स्त्री है, ऐसा वेद कहते हैं॥7॥

*बिनु अवसर भय तें रह जोई। जानेहु अधम नारि जग सोई॥
पति बंचक परपति रति करई। रौरव नरक कल्प सत परई॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*और जो स्त्री मौका न मिलने से या भयवश पतिव्रता बनी रहती है, जगत में उसे अधम स्त्री जानना। पति को धोखा देने वाली जो स्त्री पराए पति से रति करती है, वह तो सौ कल्प तक रौरव नरक में पड़ी रहती है॥8॥

*छन सुख लागि जनम सत कोटी। दुख न समुझ तेहि सम को खोटी॥
बिनु श्रम नारि परम गति लहई। पतिब्रत धर्म छाड़ि छल गहई॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्षणभर के सुख के लिए जो सौ करोड़ (असंख्य) जन्मों के दुःख को नहीं समझती, उसके समान दुष्टा कौन होगी। जो स्त्री छल छोड़कर पतिव्रत धर्म को ग्रहण करती है, वह बिना ही परिश्रम परम गति को प्राप्त करती है॥9॥

*पति प्रतिकूल जनम जहँ जाई। बिधवा होइ पाइ तरुनाई॥10॥
*
भावार्थ:-*किन्तु जो पति के प्रतिकूल चलती है, वह जहाँ भी जाकर जन्म लेती है, वहीं जवानी पाकर (भरी जवानी में) विधवा हो जाती है॥10॥

सोरठा :

* सहज अपावनि नारि पति सेवत सुभ गति लहइ।
जसु गावत श्रुति चारि अजहुँ तुलसिका हरिहि प्रिय॥5 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*स्त्री जन्म से ही अपवित्र है, किन्तु पति की सेवा करके वह अनायास ही शुभ गति प्राप्त कर लेती है। (पतिव्रत धर्म के कारण ही) आज भी 'तुलसीजी' भगवान को प्रिय हैं और चारों वेद उनका यश गाते हैं॥5 (क)॥

*सुनु सीता तव नाम सुमिरि नारि पतिब्रत करहिं।
तोहि प्रानप्रिय राम कहिउँ कथा संसार हित॥5 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सीता! सुनो, तुम्हारा तो नाम ही ले-लेकर स्त्रियाँ पतिव्रत धर्म का पालन करेंगी। तुम्हें तो श्री रामजी प्राणों के समान प्रिय हैं, यह (पतिव्रत धर्म की) कथा तो मैंने संसार के हित के लिए कही है॥5 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि जानकीं परम सुखु पावा। सादर तासु चरन सिरु नावा॥
तब मुनि सन कह कृपानिधाना। आयसु होइ जाउँ बन आना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जानकीजी ने सुनकर परम सुख पाया और आदरपूर्वक उनके चरणों में सिर नवाया। तब कृपा की खान श्री रामजी ने मुनि से कहा- आज्ञा हो तो अब दूसरे वन में जाऊँ॥1॥

*संतत मो पर कृपा करेहू। सेवक जानि तजेहु जनि नेहू॥
धर्म धुरंधर प्रभु कै बानी। सुनि सप्रेम बोले मुनि ग्यानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझ पर निरंतर कृपा करते रहिएगा और अपना सेवक जानकर स्नेह न छोड़िएगा। धर्म धुरंधर प्रभु श्री रामजी के वचन सुनकर ज्ञानी मुनि प्रेमपूर्वक बोले-॥2॥

*जासु कृपा अज सिव सनकादी। चहत सकल परमारथ बादी॥
ते तुम्ह राम अकाम पिआरे। दीन बंधु मृदु बचन उचारे॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ब्रह्मा, शिव और सनकादि सभी परमार्थवादी (तत्ववेत्ता) जिनकी कृपा चाहते हैं, हे रामजी! आप वही निष्काम पुरुषों के भी प्रिय और दीनों के बंधु भगवान हैं, जो इस प्रकार कोमल वचन बोल रहे हैं॥3॥

*अब जानी मैं श्री चतुराई। भजी तुम्हहि सब देव बिहाई॥
जेहि समान अतिसय नहिं कोई। ता कर सील कस न अस होई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब मैंने लक्ष्मीजी की चतुराई समझी, जिन्होंने सब देवताओं को छोड़कर आप ही को भजा। जिसके समान (सब बातों में) अत्यन्त बड़ा और कोई नहीं है, उसका शील भला, ऐसा क्यों न होगा?॥4॥

*केहि बिधि कहौं जाहु अब स्वामी। कहहु नाथ तुम्ह अंतरजामी॥
अस कहि प्रभु बिलोकि मुनि धीरा। लोचन जल बह पुलक सरीरा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं किस प्रकार कहूँ कि हे स्वामी! आप अब जाइए? हे नाथ! आप अन्तर्यामी हैं, आप ही कहिए। ऐसा कहकर धीर मुनि प्रभु को देखने लगे। मुनि के नेत्रों से (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल बह रहा है और शरीर पुलकित है॥5॥

छन्द :

** तन पुलक निर्भर प्रेम पूरन नयन मुख पंकज दिए।
मन ग्यान गुन गोतीत प्रभु मैं दीख जप तप का किए॥
जप जोग धर्म समूह तें नर भगति अनुपम पावई।
रघुबीर चरित पुनीत निसि दिन दास तुलसी गावई॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि अत्यन्त प्रेम से पूर्ण हैं, उनका शरीर पुलकित है और नेत्रों को श्री रामजी के मुखकमल में लगाए हुए हैं। (मन में विचार रहे हैं कि) मैंने ऐसे कौन से जप-तप किए थे, जिसके कारण मन, ज्ञान, गुण और इन्द्रियों से परे प्रभु के दर्शन पाए। जप, योग और धर्म समूह से मनुष्य अनुपम भक्ति को पाता है। श्री रघुवीर के पवित्र चरित्र को तुलसीदास रात-दिन गाता है।

दोहा :

* कलिमल समन दमन मन राम सुजस सुखमूल।
सादर सुनहिं जे तिन्ह पर राम रहहिं अनुकूल॥6 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का सुंदर यश कलियुग के पापों का नाश करने वाला, मन को दमन करने वाला और सुख का मूल है, जो लोग इसे आदरपूर्वक सुनते हैं, उन पर श्री रामजी प्रसन्न रहते हैं॥6 (क)॥

सोरठा :

* कठिन काल मल कोस धर्म न ग्यान न जोग जप।
परिहरि सकल भरोस रामहि भजहिं ते चतुर नर॥6 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह कठिन कलि काल पापों का खजाना है, इसमें न धर्म है, न ज्ञान है और न योग तथा जप ही है। इसमें तो जो लोग सब भरोसों को छोड़कर श्री रामजी को ही भजते हैं, वे ही चतुर हैं॥6 (ख)॥

----------


## calvitf

राम जी कृपा से रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर 100 पेज पूरे होने की सूत्रधार को हार्दिक बधाई

----------


## calvitf

श्री रामजी का आगे प्रस्थान, विराध वध और शरभंग प्रसंग

चौपाई :

* मुनि पद कमल नाइ करि सीसा। चले बनहि सुर नर मुनि ईसा॥
आगें राम अनुज पुनि पाछें। मुनि बर बेष बने अति काछें॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि के चरण कमलों में सिर नवाकर देवता, मनुष्य और मुनियों के स्वामी श्री रामजी वन को चले। आगे श्री रामजी हैं और उनके पीछे छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी हैं। दोनों ही मुनियों का सुंदर वेष बनाए अत्यन्त सुशोभित हैं॥1॥

* उभय बीच श्री सोहइ कैसी। ब्रह्म जीव बिच माया जैसी॥
सरिता बन गिरि अवघट घाटा। पति पहिचानि देहिं बर बाटा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों के बीच में श्री जानकीजी कैसी सुशोभित हैं, जैसे ब्रह्म और जीव के बीच माया हो। नदी, वन, पर्वत और दुर्गम घाटियाँ, सभी अपने स्वामी को पहचानकर सुंदर रास्ता दे देते हैं॥2॥

* जहँ जहँ जाहिं देव रघुराया। करहिं मेघ तहँ तहँ नभ छाया॥
मिला असुर बिराध मग जाता। आवतहीं रघुबीर निपाता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जहाँ-जहाँ देव श्री रघुनाथजी जाते हैं, वहाँ-वहाँ बादल आकाश में छाया करते जाते हैं। रास्ते में जाते हुए विराध राक्षस मिला। सामने आते ही श्री रघुनाथजी ने उसे मार डाला॥3॥

* तुरतहिं रुचिर रूप तेहिं पावा। देखि दुखी निज धाम पठावा॥
पुनि आए जहँ मुनि सरभंगा। सुंदर अनुज जानकी संगा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(श्री रामजी के हाथ से मरते ही) उसने तुरंत सुंदर (दिव्य) रूप प्राप्त कर लिया। दुःखी देखकर प्रभु ने उसे अपने परम धाम को भेज दिया। फिर वे सुंदर छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी के साथ वहाँ आए जहाँ मुनि शरभंगजी थे॥4॥

दोहा :

* देखि राम मुख पंकज मुनिबर लोचन भृंग।
सादर पान करत अति धन्य जन्म सरभंग॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामचन्द्रजी का मुखकमल देखकर मुनिश्रेष्ठ के नेत्र रूपी भौंरे अत्यन्त आदरपूर्वक उसका (मकरन्द रस) पान कर रहे हैं। शरभंगजी का जन्म धन्य है॥7॥

चौपाई :

* कह मुनि सुनु रघुबीर कृपाला। संकर मानस राजमराला॥
जात रहेउँ बिरंचि के धामा। सुनेउँ श्रवन बन ऐहहिं रामा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने कहा- हे कृपालु रघुवीर! हे शंकरजी मन रूपी मानसरोवर के राजहंस! सुनिए, मैं ब्रह्मलोक को जा रहा था। (इतने में) कानों से सुना कि श्री रामजी वन में आवेंगे॥1॥

* चितवत पंथ रहेउँ दिन राती। अब प्रभु देखि जुड़ानी छाती॥
नाथ सकल साधन मैं हीना। कीन्ही कृपा जानि जन दीना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब से मैं दिन-रात आपकी राह देखता रहा हूँ। अब (आज) प्रभु को देखकर मेरी छाती शीतल हो गई। हे नाथ! मैं सब साधनों से हीन हूँ। आपने अपना दीन सेवक जानकर मुझ पर कृपा की है॥2॥

* सो कछु देव न मोहि निहोरा। निज पन राखेउ जन मन चोरा॥
तब लगि रहहु दीन हित लागी। जब लगि मिलौं तुम्हहि तनु त्यागी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देव! यह कुछ मुझ पर आपका एहसान नहीं है। हे भक्त-मनचोर! ऐसा करके आपने अपने प्रण की ही रक्षा की है। अब इस दीन के कल्याण के लिए तब तक यहाँ ठहरिए, जब तक मैं शरीर छोड़कर आपसे (आपके धाम में न) मिलूँ॥3॥

* जोग जग्य जप तप ब्रत कीन्हा। प्रभु कहँ देइ भगति बर लीन्हा॥
एहि बिधि सर रचि मुनि सरभंगा। बैठे हृदयँ छाड़ि सब संगा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*योग, यज्ञ, जप, तप जो कुछ व्रत आदि भी मुनि ने किया था, सब प्रभु को समर्पण करके बदले में भक्ति का वरदान ले लिया। इस प्रकार (दुर्लभ भक्ति प्राप्त करके फिर) चिता रचकर मुनि शरभंगजी हृदय से सब आसक्ति छोड़कर उस पर जा बैठे॥4॥

दोहा :

* सीता अनुज समेत प्रभु नील जलद तनु स्याम।
मम हियँ बसहु निरंतर सगुनरूप श्री राम॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नीले मेघ के समान श्याम शरीर वाले सगुण रूप श्री रामजी! सीताजी और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित प्रभु (आप) निरंतर मेरे हृदय में निवास कीजिए॥8॥

चौपाई :

* अस कहि जोग अगिनि तनु जारा। राम कृपाँ बैकुंठ सिधारा॥
ताते मुनि हरि लीन न भयऊ। प्रथमहिं भेद भगति बर लयऊ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा कहकर शरभंगजी ने योगाग्नि से अपने शरीर को जला डाला और श्री रामजी की कृपा से वे वैकुंठ को चले गए। मुनि भगवान में लीन इसलिए नहीं हुए कि उन्होंने पहले ही भेद-भक्ति का वर ले लिया था॥1॥

* रिषि निकाय मुनिबर गति देखी। सुखी भए निज हृदयँ बिसेषी॥
अस्तुति करहिं सकल मुनि बृंदा। जयति प्रनत हित करुना कंदा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऋषि समूह मुनि श्रेष्ठ शरभंगजी की यह (दुर्लभ) गति देखकर अपने हृदय में विशेष रूप से सुखी हुए। समस्त मुनिवृंद श्री रामजी की स्तुति कर रहे हैं (और कह रहे हैं) शरणागत हितकारी करुणा कन्द (करुणा के मूल) प्रभु की जय हो!॥2॥

* पुनि रघुनाथ चले बन आगे। मुनिबर बृंद बिपुल सँग लागे॥
अस्थि समूह देखि रघुराया। पूछी मुनिन्ह लागि अति दाया॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर श्री रघुनाथजी आगे वन में चले। श्रेष्ठ मुनियों के बहुत से समूह उनके साथ हो लिए। हड्डियों का ढेर देखकर श्री रघुनाथजी को बड़ी दया आई, उन्होंने मुनियों से पूछा॥3॥

* जानतहूँ पूछिअ कस स्वामी। सबदरसी तुम्ह अंतरजामी॥
निसिचर निकर सकल मुनि खाए। सुनि रघुबीर नयन जल छाए॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(मुनियों ने कहा) हे स्वामी! आप सर्वदर्शी (सर्वज्ञ) और अंतर्यामी (सबके हृदय की जानने वाले) हैं। जानते हुए भी (अनजान की तरह) हमसे कैसे पूछ रहे हैं? राक्षसों के दलों ने सब मुनियों को खा डाला है। (ये सब उन्हीं की हड्डियों के ढेर हैं)। यह सुनते ही श्री रघुवीर के नेत्रों में जल छा गया (उनकी आँखों में करुणा के आँसू भर आए)॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

राक्षस वध की प्रतिज्ञा करना, सुतीक्ष्णजी का प्रेम, अगस्त्य मिलन, अगस्त्य संवाद-1


दोहा :

* निसिचर हीन करउँ महि भुज उठाइ पन कीन्ह।
सकल मुनिन्ह के आश्रमन्हि जाइ जाइ सुख दीन्ह॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने भुजा उठाकर प्रण किया कि मैं पृथ्वी को राक्षसों से रहित कर दूँगा। फिर समस्त मुनियों के आश्रमों में जा-जाकर उनको (दर्शन एवं सम्भाषण का) सुख दिया॥9॥

चौपाई :

* मुनि अगस्ति कर सिष्य सुजाना। नाम सुतीछन रति भगवाना॥
मन क्रम बचन राम पद सेवक। सपनेहुँ आन भरोस न देवक॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि अगस्त्यजी के एक सुतीक्ष्ण नामक सुजान (ज्ञानी) शिष्य थे, उनकी भगवान में प्रीति थी। वे मन, वचन और कर्म से श्री रामजी के चरणों के सेवक थे। उन्हें स्वप्न में भी किसी दूसरे देवता का भरोसा नहीं था॥1॥

* प्रभु आगवनु श्रवन सुनि पावा। करत मनोरथ आतुर धावा॥
हे बिधि दीनबंधु रघुराया। मो से सठ पर करिहहिं दाया॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने ज्यों ही प्रभु का आगमन कानों से सुन पाया, त्यों ही अनेक प्रकार के मनोरथ करते हुए वे आतुरता (शीघ्रता) से दौड़ चले। हे विधाता! क्या दीनबन्धु श्री रघुनाथजी मुझ जैसे दुष्ट पर भी दया करेंगे?॥2॥

* सहित अनुज मोहि राम गोसाईं। मिलिहहिं निज सेवक की नाईं॥
मोरे जियँ भरोस दृढ़ नाहीं। भगति बिरति न ग्यान मन माहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*क्या स्वामी श्री रामजी छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित मुझसे अपने सेवक की तरह मिलेंगे? मेरे हृदय में दृढ़ विश्वास नहीं होता, क्योंकि मेरे मन में भक्ति, वैराग्य या ज्ञान कुछ भी नहीं है॥3॥

* नहिं सतसंग जोग जप जागा। नहिं दृढ़ चरन कमल अनुरागा॥
एक बानि करुनानिधान की। सो प्रिय जाकें गति न आन की॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैंने न तो सत्संग, योग, जप अथवा यज्ञ ही किए हैं और न प्रभु के चरणकमलों में मेरा दृढ़ अनुराग ही है। हाँ, दया के भंडार प्रभु की एक बान है कि जिसे किसी दूसरे का सहारा नहीं है, वह उन्हें प्रिय होता है॥4॥

* होइहैं सुफल आजु मम लोचन। देखि बदन पंकज भव मोचन॥
निर्भर प्रेम मगन मुनि ग्यानी। कहि न जाइ सो दसा भवानी॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(भगवान की इस बान का स्मरण आते ही मुनि आनंदमग्न होकर मन ही मन कहने लगे-) अहा! भव बंधन से छुड़ाने वाले प्रभु के मुखारविंद को देखकर आज मेरे नेत्र सफल होंगे। (शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे भवानी! ज्ञानी मुनि प्रेम में पूर्ण रूप से निमग्न हैं। उनकी वह दशा कही नहीं जाती॥5॥

* दिसि अरु बिदिसि पंथ नहिं सूझा। को मैं चलेउँ कहाँ नहिं बूझा॥
कबहुँक फिरि पाछें पुनि जाई। कबहुँक नृत्य करइ गुन गाई॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हें दिशा-विदिशा (दिशाएँ और उनके कोण आदि) और रास्ता, कुछ भी नहीं सूझ रहा है। मैं कौन हूँ और कहाँ जा रहा हूँ, यह भी नहीं जानते (इसका भी ज्ञान नहीं है)। वे कभी पीछे घूमकर फिर आगे चलने लगते हैं और कभी (प्रभु के) गुण गा-गाकर नाचने लगते हैं॥6॥

* अबिरल प्रेम भगति मुनि पाई। प्रभु देखैं तरु ओट लुकाई॥
अतिसय प्रीति देखि रघुबीरा। प्रगटे हृदयँ हरन भव भीरा॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि ने प्रगाढ़ प्रेमाभक्ति प्राप्त कर ली। प्रभु श्री रामजी वृक्ष की आड़ में छिपकर (भक्त की प्रेमोन्मत्त दशा) देख रहे हैं। मुनि का अत्यन्त प्रेम देखकर भवभय (आवागमन के भय) को हरने वाले श्री रघुनाथजी मुनि के हृदय में प्रकट हो गए॥7॥

* मुनि मग माझ अचल होइ बैसा। पुलक सरीर पनस फल जैसा॥
तब रघुनाथ निकट चलि आए। देखि दसा निज जन मन भाए॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(हृदय में प्रभु के दर्शन पाकर) मुनि बीच रास्ते में अचल (स्थिर) होकर बैठ गए। उनका शरीर रोमांच से कटहल के फल के समान (कण्टकित) हो गया। तब श्री रघुनाथजी उनके पास चले आए और अपने भक्त की प्रेम दशा देखकर मन में बहुत प्रसन्न हुए॥8॥

* मुनिहि राम बहु भाँति जगावा। जाग न ध्यान जनित सुख पावा॥
भूप रूप तब राम दुरावा। हृदयँ चतुर्भुज रूप देखावा॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने मुनि को बहुत प्रकार से जगाया, पर मुनि नहीं जागे, क्योंकि उन्हें प्रभु के ध्यान का सुख प्राप्त हो रहा था। तब श्री रामजी ने अपने राजरूप को छिपा लिया और उनके हृदय में अपना चतुर्भुज रूप प्रकट किया॥9॥

* मुनि अकुलाइ उठा तब कैसें। बिकल हीन मनि फनिबर जैसें॥
आगें देखि राम तन स्यामा। सीता अनुज सहित सुख धामा॥10॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब (अपने ईष्ट स्वरूप के अंतर्धान होते ही) मुनि ऐसे व्याकुल होकर उठे, जैसे श्रेष्ठ (मणिधर) सर्प मणि के बिना व्याकुल हो जाता है। मुनि ने अपने सामने सीताजी और लक्ष्मणजी सहित श्यामसुंदर विग्रह सुखधाम श्री रामजी को देखा॥10॥

* परेउ लकुट इव चरनन्हि लागी। प्रेम मगन मुनिबर बड़भागी॥
भुज बिसाल गहि लिए उठाई। परम प्रीति राखे उर लाई॥11॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रेम में मग्न हुए वे बड़भागी श्रेष्ठ मुनि लाठी की तरह गिरकर श्री रामजी के चरणों में लग गए। श्री रामजी ने अपनी विशाल भुजाओं से पकड़कर उन्हें उठा लिया और बड़े प्रेम से हृदय से लगा रखा॥11॥

* मुनिहि मिलत अस सोह कृपाला। कनक तरुहि जनु भेंट तमाला॥
राम बदनु बिलोक मुनि ठाढ़ा। मानहुँ चित्र माझ लिखि काढ़ा॥12॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपालु श्री रामचन्द्रजी मुनि से मिलते हुए ऐसे शोभित हो रहे हैं, मानो सोने के वृक्ष से तमाल का वृक्ष गले लगकर मिल रहा हो। मुनि (निस्तब्ध) खड़े हुए (टकटकी लगाकर) श्री रामजी का मुख देख रहे हैं, मानो चित्र में लिखकर बनाए गए हों॥12॥

दोहा :

* तब मुनि हृदयँ धीर धरि गहि पद बारहिं बार।
निज आश्रम प्रभु आनि करि पूजा बिबिध प्रकार॥10॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब मुनि ने हृदय में धीरज धरकर बार-बार चरणों को स्पर्श किया। फिर प्रभु को अपने आश्रम में लाकर अनेक प्रकार से उनकी पूजा की॥10॥

----------


## calvitf

राक्षस वध की प्रतिज्ञा करना, सुतीक्ष्णजी का प्रेम, अगस्त्य मिलन, अगस्त्य संवाद-2


चौपाई :

* कह मुनि प्रभु सुनु बिनती मोरी। अस्तुति करौं कवन बिधि तोरी॥
महिमा अमित मोरि मति थोरी। रबि सन्मुख खद्योत अँजोरी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनि कहने लगे- हे प्रभो! मेरी विनती सुनिए। मैं किस प्रकार से आपकी स्तुति करूँ? आपकी महिमा अपार है और मेरी बुद्धि अल्प है। जैसे सूर्य के सामने जुगनू का उजाला!॥1॥

* श्याम तामरस दाम शरीरं। जटा मुकुट परिधन मुनिचीरं॥
पाणि चाप शर कटि तूणीरं। नौमि निरंतर श्रीरघुवीरं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नीलकमल की माला के समान श्याम शरीर वाले! हे जटाओं का मुकुट और मुनियों के (वल्कल) वस्त्र पहने हुए, हाथों में धनुष-बाण लिए तथा कमर में तरकस कसे हुए श्री रामजी! मैं आपको निरंतर नमस्कार करता हूँ॥2॥

* मोह विपिन घन दहन कृशानुः। संत सरोरुह कानन भानुः॥
निसिचर करि वरूथ मृगराजः। त्रास सदा नो भव खग बाजः॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो मोह रूपी घने वन को जलाने के लिए अग्नि हैं, संत रूपी कमलों के वन को प्रफुल्लित करने के लिए सूर्य हैं, राक्षस रूपी हाथियों के समूह को पछाड़ने के लिए सिंह हैं और भव (आवागमन) रूपी पक्षी को मारने के लिए बाज रूप हैं, वे प्रभु सदा हमारी रक्षा करें॥3॥

* अरुण नयन राजीव सुवेशं। सीता नयन चकोर निशेशं॥
हर हृदि मानस बाल मरालं। नौमि राम उर बाहु विशालं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे लाल कमल के समान नेत्र और सुंदर वेश वाले! सीताजी के नेत्र रूपी चकोर के चंद्रमा, शिवजी के हृदय रूपी मानसरोवर के बालहंस, विशाल हृदय और भुजा वाले श्री रामचंद्रजी! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हूँ॥4॥

* संशय सर्प ग्रसन उरगादः। शमन सुकर्कश तर्क विषादः॥
भव भंजन रंजन सुर यूथः। त्रातु सदा नो कृपा वरूथः॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो संशय रूपी सर्प को ग्रसने के लिए गरुड़ हैं, अत्यंत कठोर तर्क से उत्पन्न होने वाले विषाद का नाश करने वाले हैं, आवागमन को मिटाने वाले और देवताओं के समूह को आनंद देने वाले हैं, वे कृपा के समूह श्री रामजी सदा हमारी रक्षा करें॥5॥

* निर्गुण सगुण विषम सम रूपं। ज्ञान गिरा गोतीतमनूपं॥
अमलमखिलमनवद्यमपा  ं। नौमि राम भंजन महि भारं॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे निर्गुण, सगुण, विषम और समरूप! हे ज्ञान, वाणी और इंद्रियों से अतीत! हे अनुपम, निर्मल, संपूर्ण दोषरहित, अनंत एवं पृथ्वी का भार उतारने वाले श्री रामचंद्रजी! मैं आपको नमस्कार करता हूँ॥6॥

* भक्त कल्पपादप आरामः। तर्जन क्रोध लोभ मद कामः॥
अति नागर भव सागर सेतुः। त्रातु सदा दिनकर कुल केतुः॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो भक्तों के लिए कल्पवृक्ष के बगीचे हैं, क्रोध, लोभ, मद और काम को डराने वाले हैं, अत्यंत ही चतुर और संसार रूपी समुद्र से तरने के लिए सेतु रूप हैं, वे सूर्यकुल की ध्वजा श्री रामजी सदा मेरी रक्षा करें॥7॥

* अतुलित भुज प्रताप बल धामः। कलि मल विपुल विभंजन नामः॥
धर्म वर्म नर्मद गुण ग्रामः। संतत शं तनोतु मम रामः॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनकी भुजाओं का प्रताप अतुलनीय है, जो बल के धाम हैं, जिनका नाम कलियुग के बड़े भारी पापों का नाश करने वाला है, जो धर्म के कवच (रक्षक) हैं और जिनके गुण समूह आनंद देने वाले हैं, वे श्री रामजी निरंतर मेरे कल्याण का विस्तार करें॥8॥

* जदपि बिरज ब्यापक अबिनासी। सब के हृदयँ निरंतर बासी॥
तदपि अनुज श्री सहित खरारी। बसतु मनसि मम काननचारी॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि आप निर्मल, व्यापक, अविनाशी और सबके हृदय में निरंतर निवास करने वाले हैं, तथापि हे खरारि श्री रामजी! लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी सहित वन में विचरने वाले आप इसी रूप में मेरे हृदय में निवास कीजिए॥9॥

* जे जानहिं ते जानहुँ स्वामी। सगुन अगुन उर अंतरजामी॥
जो कोसलपति राजिव नयना। करउ सो राम हृदय मम अयना॥10॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे स्वामी! आपको जो सगुण, निर्गुण और अंतर्यामी जानते हों, वे जाना करें, मेरे हृदय में तो कोसलपति कमलनयन श्री रामजी ही अपना घर बनावें॥10॥

* अस अभिमान जाइ जनि भोरे। मैं सेवक रघुपति पति मोरे॥
सुनि मुनि बचन राम मन भाए। बहुरि हरषि मुनिबर उर लाए॥11॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ऐसा अभिमान भूलकर भी न छूटे कि मैं सेवक हूँ और श्री रघुनाथजी मेरे स्वामी हैं। मुनि के वचन सुनकर श्री रामजी मन में बहुत प्रसन्न हुए। तब उन्होंने हर्षित होकर श्रेष्ठ मुनि को हृदय से लगा लिया॥11॥

* परम प्रसन्न जानु मुनि मोही। जो बर मागहु देउँ सो तोही॥
मुनि कह मैं बर कबहुँ न जाचा। समुझि न परइ झूठ का साचा॥12॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(और कहा-) हे मुनि! मुझे परम प्रसन्न जानो। जो वर माँगो, वही मैं तुम्हें दूँ! मुनि सुतीक्ष्णजी ने कहा- मैंने तो वर कभी माँगा ही नहीं। मुझे समझ ही नहीं पड़ता कि क्या झूठ है और क्या सत्य है, (क्या माँगू, क्या नहीं)॥12॥

* तुम्हहि नीक लागै रघुराई। सो मोहि देहु दास सुखदाई॥
अबिरल भगति बिरति बिग्याना। होहु सकल गुन ग्यान निधाना॥13॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(अतः) हे रघुनाथजी! हे दासों को सुख देने वाले! आपको जो अच्छा लगे, मुझे वही दीजिए। (श्री रामचंद्रजी ने कहा- हे मुने!) तुम प्रगाढ़ भक्ति, वैराग्य, विज्ञान और समस्त गुणों तथा ज्ञान के निधान हो जाओ॥13॥

* प्रभु जो दीन्ह सो बरु मैं पावा। अब सो देहु मोहि जो भावा॥14॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(तब मुनि बोले-) प्रभु ने जो वरदान दिया, वह तो मैंने पा लिया। अब मुझे जो अच्छा लगता है, वह दीजिए॥14॥

----------


## calvitf

राक्षस वध की प्रतिज्ञा करना, सुतीक्ष्णजी का प्रेम, अगस्त्य मिलन, अगस्त्य संवाद-3


दोहा :

* अनुज जानकी सहित प्रभु चाप बान धर राम।
मन हिय गगन इंदु इव बसहु सदा निहकाम॥11॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! हे श्री रामजी! छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी सहित धनुष-बाणधारी आप निष्काम (स्थिर) होकर मेरे हृदय रूपी आकाश में चंद्रमा की भाँति सदा निवास कीजिए॥11॥

चौपाई :

* एवमस्तु करि रमानिवासा। हरषि चले कुंभज रिषि पासा॥
बहुत दिवस गुर दरसनु पाएँ। भए मोहि एहिं आश्रम आएँ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*'एवमस्तु' (ऐसा ही हो) ऐसा उच्चारण कर लक्ष्मी निवास श्री रामचंद्रजी हर्षित होकर अगस्त्य ऋषि के पास चले। (तब सुतीक्ष्णजी बोले-) गुरु अगस्त्यजी का दर्शन पाए और इस आश्रम में आए मुझे बहुत दिन हो गए॥1॥

* अब प्रभु संग जाउँ गुर पाहीं। तुम्ह कहँ नाथ निहोरा नाहीं॥
देखि कृपानिधि मुनि चतुराई। लिए संग बिहसे द्वौ भाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब मैं भी प्रभु (आप) के साथ गुरुजी के पास चलता हूँ। इसमें हे नाथ! आप पर मेरा कोई एहसान नहीं है। मुनि की चतुरता देखकर कृपा के भंडार श्री रामजी ने उनको साथ ले लिया और दोनो भाई हँसने लगे॥2॥

* पंथ कहत निज भगति अनूपा। मुनि आश्रम पहुँचे सुरभूपा॥
तुरत सुतीछन गुर पहिं गयऊ। करि दंडवत कहत अस भयऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रास्ते में अपनी अनुपम भक्ति का वर्णन करते हुए देवताओं के राजराजेश्वर श्री रामजी अगस्त्य मुनि के आश्रम पर पहुँचे। सुतीक्ष्ण तुरंत ही गुरु अगस्त्य के पास गए और दण्डवत्* करके ऐसा कहने लगे॥3॥

* नाथ कोसलाधीस कुमारा। आए मिलन जगत आधारा॥
राम अनुज समेत बैदेही। निसि दिनु देव जपत हहु जेही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे नाथ! अयोध्या के राजा दशरथजी के कुमार जगदाधार श्री रामचंद्रजी छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी और सीताजी सहित आपसे मिलने आए हैं, जिनका हे देव! आप रात-दिन जप करते रहते हैं॥4॥

* सुनत अगस्ति तुरत उठि धाए। हरि बिलोकि लोचन जल छाए॥
मुनि पद कमल परे द्वौ भाई। रिषि अति प्रीति लिए उर लाई॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यह सुनते ही अगस्त्यजी तुरंत ही उठ दौड़े। भगवान्* को देखते ही उनके नेत्रों में (आनंद और प्रेम के आँसुओं का) जल भर आया। दोनों भाई मुनि के चरण कमलों पर गिर पड़े। ऋषि ने (उठाकर) बड़े प्रेम से उन्हें हृदय से लगा लिया॥5॥

* सादर कुसल पूछि मुनि ग्यानी। आसन बर बैठारे आनी॥
पुनि करि बहु प्रकार प्रभु पूजा। मोहि सम भाग्यवंत नहिं दूजा॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ज्ञानी मुनि ने आदरपूर्वक कुशल पूछकर उनको लाकर श्रेष्ठ आसन पर बैठाया। फिर बहुत प्रकार से प्रभु की पूजा करके कहा- मेरे समान भाग्यवान्* आज दूसरा कोई नहीं है॥6॥

* जहँ लगि रहे अपर मुनि बृंदा। हरषे सब बिलोकि सुखकंदा॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वहाँ जहाँ तक (जितने भी) अन्य मुनिगण थे, सभी आनंदकन्द श्री रामजी के दर्शन करके हर्षित हो गए॥7॥

दोहा :

* मुनि समूह महँ बैठे सन्मुख सब की ओर।
सरद इंदु तन चितवन मानहुँ निकर चकोर॥12॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुनियों के समूह में श्री रामचंद्रजी सबकी ओर सम्मुख होकर बैठे हैं (अर्थात्* प्रत्येक मुनि को श्री रामजी अपने ही सामने मुख करके बैठे दिखाई देते हैं और सब मुनि टकटकी लगाए उनके मुख को देख रहे हैं)। ऐसा जान पड़ता है मानो चकोरों का समुदाय शरत्पूर्णिमा के चंद्रमा की ओर देख रहा है॥12॥

चौपाई :

* तब रघुबीर कहा मुनि पाहीं। तुम्ह सन प्रभु दुराव कछु नाहीं॥
तुम्ह जानहु जेहि कारन आयउँ। ताते तात न कहि समुझायउँ॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब श्री रामजी ने मुनि से कहा- हे प्रभो! आप से तो कुछ छिपाव है नहीं। मैं जिस कारण से आया हूँ, वह आप जानते ही हैं। इसी से हे तात! मैंने आपसे समझाकर कुछ नहीं कहा॥1॥

* अब सो मंत्र देहु प्रभु मोही। जेहि प्रकार मारौं मुनिद्रोही॥
मुनि मुसुकाने सुनि प्रभु बानी। पूछेहु नाथ मोहि का जानी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! अब आप मुझे वही मंत्र (सलाह) दीजिए, जिस प्रकार मैं मुनियों के द्रोही राक्षसों को मारूँ। प्रभु की वाणी सुनकर मुनि मुस्कुराए और बोले- हे नाथ! आपने क्या समझकर मुझसे यह प्रश्न किया?॥2॥

* तुम्हरेइँ भजन प्रभाव अघारी। जानउँ महिमा कछुक तुम्हारी॥
ऊमरि तरु बिसाल तव माया। फल ब्रह्मांड अनेक निकाया॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे पापों का नाश करने वाले! मैं तो आप ही के भजन के प्रभाव से आपकी कुछ थोड़ी सी महिमा जानता हूँ। आपकी माया गूलर के विशाल वृक्ष के समान है, अनेकों ब्रह्मांडों के समूह ही जिसके फल हैं॥3॥

* जीव चराचर जंतु समाना। भीतर बसहिं न जानहिं आना॥
ते फल भच्छक कठिन कराला। तव भयँ डरत सदा सोउ काला॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चर और अचर जीव (गूलर के फल के भीतर रहने वाले छोटे-छोटे) जंतुओं के समान उन (ब्रह्माण्ड रूपी फलों) के भीतर बसते हैं और वे (अपने उस छोटे से जगत्* के सिवा) दूसरा कुछ नहीं जानते। उन फलों का भक्षण करने वाला कठिन और कराल काल है। वह काल भी सदा आपसे भयभीत रहता है॥4॥

* ते तुम्ह सकल लोकपति साईं। पूँछेहु मोहि मनुज की नाईं॥
यह बर मागउँ कृपानिकेता। बसहु हृदयँ श्री अनुज समेता॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्हीं आपने समस्त लोकपालों के स्वामी होकर भी मुझसे मनुष्य की तरह प्रश्न किया। हे कृपा के धाम! मैं तो यह वर माँगता हूँ कि आप श्री सीताजी और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित मेरे हृदय में (सदा) निवास कीजिए॥5॥

* अबिरल भगति बिरति सतसंगा। चरन सरोरुह प्रीति अभंगा॥
जद्यपि ब्रह्म अखंड अनंता। अनुभव गम्य भजहिं जेहि संता।6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मुझे प्रगाढ़ भक्ति, वैराग्य, सत्संग और आपके चरणकमलों में अटूट प्रेम प्राप्त हो। यद्यपि आप अखंड और अनंत ब्रह्म हैं, जो अनुभव से ही जानने में आते हैं और जिनका संतजन भजन करते हैं॥6॥

* अस तव रूप बखानउँ जानउँ। फिरि फिरि सगुन ब्रह्म रति मानउँ॥
संतत दासन्ह देहु बड़ाई। तातें मोहि पूँछेहु रघुराई॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि मैं आपके ऐसे रूप को जानता हूँ और उसका वर्णन भी करता हूँ, तो भी लौट-लौटकर में सगुण ब्रह्म में (आपके इस सुंदर स्वरूप में) ही प्रेम मानता हूँ। आप सेवकों को सदा ही बड़ाई दिया करते हैं, इसी से हे रघुनाथजी! आपने मुझसे पूछा है॥7॥

----------


## Shri Vijay

जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम

----------


## munnuji11

*श्रीरामचन्द्र रघुनाथ रमाधिनाथ,      राजीवलोचन रमस्व मदीय चित्ते।
मच्चित्तषट्पदविल  समहोत्सवाय, नान्या गतिस्तव पदाब्जपरागलोभात् * 
(हे)  राजीवलोचन रमाधिनाथ रघुनाथ श्रीरामचन्द्र ! तव पदाब्ज-पराग-लोभात् न अन्या गति:। अत: मच्चित्तषट्पद विलासमहोत्सवाय मदीय चित्ते रमस्व।

----------


## abcl42

सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय, 

"रामं रामानुजम भरतम भरतानुजम, सुग्रीवं वायु सुवनम च प्रणमामि पुनः पुनः"

----------


## calvitf

> जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम





> *श्रीरामचन्द्र रघुनाथ रमाधिनाथ,      राजीवलोचन रमस्व मदीय चित्ते।
> मच्चित्तषट्पदविल  समहोत्सवाय, नान्या गतिस्तव पदाब्जपरागलोभात् * 
> (हे)  राजीवलोचन रमाधिनाथ रघुनाथ श्रीरामचन्द्र ! तव पदाब्ज-पराग-लोभात् न अन्या गति:। अत: मच्चित्तषट्पद विलासमहोत्सवाय मदीय चित्ते रमस्व।





> सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय, 
> 
> "रामं रामानुजम भरतम भरतानुजम, सुग्रीवं वायु सुवनम च प्रणमामि पुनः पुनः"


सभी मित्रों को रामचरितमानस पर आने व प्रभु से जुड़ी बाते करने के लिए धन्यवाद ..............

*अंत मे सभी यहाँ पधारने वालो को मेरी तरफ से राम राम*

----------


## calvitf

राम का दंडकवन प्रवेश, जटायु मिलन, पंचवटी निवास और श्री राम-लक्ष्मण संवाद

* है प्रभु परम मनोहर ठाऊँ। पावन पंचबटी तेहि नाऊँ॥
दंडक बन पुनीत प्रभु करहू। उग्र साप मुनिबर कर हरहू॥8॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! एक परम मनोहर और पवित्र स्थान है, उसका नाम पंचवटी है। हे प्रभो! आप दण्डक वन को (जहाँ पंचवटी है) पवित्र कीजिए और श्रेष्ठ मुनि गौतमजी के कठोर शाप को हर लीजिए॥8॥

* बास करहु तहँ रघुकुल राया। कीजे सकल मुनिन्ह पर दाया॥
चले राम मुनि आयसु पाई। तुरतहिं पंचबटी निअराई॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे रघुकुल के स्वामी! आप सब मुनियों पर दया करके वहीं निवास कीजिए। मुनि की आज्ञा पाकर श्री रामचंद्रजी वहाँ से चल दिए और शीघ्र ही पंचवटी के निकट पहुँच गए॥9॥

दोहा :

* गीधराज सै भेंट भइ बहु बिधि प्रीति बढ़ाइ।
गोदावरी निकट प्रभु रहे परन गृह छाइ॥13॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वहाँ गृध्रराज जटायु से भेंट हुई। उसके साथ बहुत प्रकार से प्रेम बढ़ाकर प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी गोदावरीजी के समीप पर्णकुटी छाकर रहने लगे॥13॥

चौपाई :

* जब ते राम कीन्ह तहँ बासा। सुखी भए मुनि बीती त्रासा॥
गिरि बन नदीं ताल छबि छाए। दिन दिन प्रति अति होहिं सुहाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब से श्री रामजी ने वहाँ निवास किया, तब से मुनि सुखी हो गए, उनका डर जाता रहा। पर्वत, वन, नदी और तालाब शोभा से छा गए। वे दिनोंदिन अधिक सुहावने (मालूम) होने लगे॥1॥

* खग मृग बृंद अनंदित रहहीं। मधुप मधुर गुंजत छबि लहहीं॥
सो बन बरनि न सक अहिराजा। जहाँ प्रगट रघुबीर बिराजा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*पक्षी और पशुओं के समूह आनंदित रहते हैं और भौंरे मधुर गुंजार करते हुए शोभा पा रहे हैं। जहाँ प्रत्यक्ष श्री रामजी विराजमान हैं, उस वन का वर्णन सर्पराज शेषजी भी नहीं कर सकते॥2॥

* एक बार प्रभु सुख आसीना। लछिमन बचन कहे छलहीना॥
सुर नर मुनि सचराचर साईं। मैं पूछउँ निज प्रभु की नाईं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक बार प्रभु श्री रामजी सुख से बैठे हुए थे। उस समय लक्ष्मणजी ने उनसे छलरहित (सरल) वचन कहे- हे देवता, मनुष्य, मुनि और चराचर के स्वामी! मैं अपने प्रभु की तरह (अपना स्वामी समझकर) आपसे पूछता हूँ॥3॥

* मोहि समुझाइ कहहु सोइ देवा। सब तजि करौं चरन रज सेवा॥
कहहु ग्यान बिराग अरु माया। कहहु सो भगति करहु जेहिं दाया॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे देव! मुझे समझाकर वही कहिए, जिससे सब छोड़कर मैं आपकी चरणरज की ही सेवा करूँ। ज्ञान, वैराग्य और माया का वर्णन कीजिए और उस भक्ति को कहिए, जिसके कारण आप दया करते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* ईस्वर जीव भेद प्रभु सकल कहौ समुझाइ।
जातें होइ चरन रति सोक मोह भ्रम जाइ॥14॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रभो! ईश्वर और जीव का भेद भी सब समझाकर कहिए, जिससे आपके चरणों में मेरी प्रीति हो और शोक, मोह तथा भ्रम नष्ट हो जाएँ॥14॥

चौपाई :

* थोरेहि महँ सब कहउँ बुझाई। सुनहु तात मति मन चित लाई॥
मैं अरु मोर तोर तैं माया। जेहिं बस कीन्हे जीव निकाया॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(श्री रामजी ने कहा-) हे तात! मैं थोड़े ही में सब समझाकर कहे देता हूँ। तुम मन, चित्त और बुद्धि लगाकर सुनो! मैं और मेरा, तू और तेरा- यही माया है, जिसने समस्त जीवों को वश में कर रखा है॥1॥

* गो गोचर जहँ लगि मन जाई। सो सब माया जानेहु भाई॥
तेहि कर भेद सुनहु तुम्ह सोऊ। बिद्या अपर अबिद्या दोऊ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इंद्रियों के विषयों को और जहाँ तक मन जाता है, हे भाई! उन सबको माया जानना। उसके भी एक विद्या और दूसरी अविद्या, इन दोनों भेदों को तुम सुनो-॥2॥

* एक दुष्ट अतिसय दुखरूपा। जा बस जीव परा भवकूपा॥
एक रचइ जग गुन बस जाकें। प्रभु प्रेरित नहिं निज बल ताकें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*एक (अविद्या) दुष्ट (दोषयुक्त) है और अत्यंत दुःखरूप है, जिसके वश होकर जीव संसार रूपी कुएँ में पड़ा हुआ है और एक (विद्या) जिसके वश में गुण है और जो जगत्* की रचना करती है, वह प्रभु से ही प्रेरित होती है, उसके अपना बल कुछ भी नही है॥3॥

* ग्यान मान जहँ एकउ नाहीं। देख ब्रह्म समान सब माहीं॥
कहिअ तात सो परम बिरागी। तृन सम सिद्धि तीनि गुन त्यागी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*ज्ञान वह है, जहाँ (जिसमें) मान आदि एक भी (दोष) नहीं है और जो सबसे समान रूप से ब्रह्म को देखता है। हे तात! उसी को परम वैराग्यवान्* कहना चाहिए, जो सारी सिद्धियों को और तीनों गुणों को तिनके के समान त्याग चुका हो॥4॥


दोहा :

* माया ईस न आपु कहुँ जान कहिअ सो जीव।
बंध मोच्छ प्रद सर्बपर माया प्रेरक सीव॥15॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जो माया को, ईश्वर को और अपने स्वरूप को नहीं जानता, उसे जीव कहना चाहिए। जो (कर्मानुसार) बंधन और मोक्ष देने वाला, सबसे परे और माया का प्रेरक है, वह ईश्वर है॥15॥

चौपाई

* धर्म तें बिरति जोग तें ग्याना। ग्यान मोच्छप्रद बेद बखाना॥
जातें बेगि द्रवउँ मैं भाई। सो मम भगति भगत सुखदाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*धर्म (के आचरण) से वैराग्य और योग से ज्ञान होता है तथा ज्ञान मोक्ष का देने वाला है- ऐसा वेदों ने वर्णन किया है। और हे भाई! जिससे मैं शीघ्र ही प्रसन्न होता हूँ, वह मेरी भक्ति है जो भक्तों को सुख देने वाली है॥1॥

* सो सुतंत्र अवलंब न आना। तेहि आधीन ग्यान बिग्याना॥
भगति तात अनुपम सुखमूला। मिलइ जो संत होइँ अनुकूला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह भक्ति स्वतंत्र है, उसको (ज्ञान-विज्ञान आदि किसी) दूसरे साधन का सहारा (अपेक्षा) नहीं है। ज्ञान और विज्ञान तो उसके अधीन हैं। हे तात! भक्ति अनुपम एवं सुख की मूल है और वह तभी मिलती है, जब संत अनुकूल (प्रसन्न) होते हैं॥2॥

* भगति कि साधन कहउँ बखानी। सुगम पंथ मोहि पावहिं प्रानी॥
प्रथमहिं बिप्र चरन अति प्रीती। निज निज कर्म निरत श्रुति रीती॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अब मैं भक्ति के साधन विस्तार से कहता हूँ- यह सुगम मार्ग है, जिससे जीव मुझको सहज ही पा जाते हैं। पहले तो ब्राह्मणों के चरणों में अत्यंत प्रीति हो और वेद की रीति के अनुसार अपने-अपने (वर्णाश्रम के) कर्मों में लगा रहे॥3॥

* एहि कर फल पुनि बिषय बिरागा। तब मम धर्म उपज अनुरागा॥
श्रवनादिक नव भक्ति दृढ़ाहीं। मम लीला रति अति मन माहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इसका फल, फिर विषयों से वैराग्य होगा। तब (वैराग्य होने पर) मेरे धर्म (भागवत धर्म) में प्रेम उत्पन्न होगा। तब श्रवण आदि नौ प्रकार की भक्तियाँ दृढ़ होंगी और मन में मेरी लीलाओं के प्रति अत्यंत प्रेम होगा॥4॥

* संत चरन पंकज अति प्रेमा। मन क्रम बचन भजन दृढ़ नेमा॥
गुरु पितु मातु बंधु पति देवा। सब मोहि कहँ जानै दृढ़ सेवा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिसका संतों के चरणकमलों में अत्यंत प्रेम हो, मन, वचन और कर्म से भजन का दृढ़ नियम हो और जो मुझको ही गुरु, पिता, माता, भाई, पति और देवता सब कुछ जाने और सेवा में दृढ़ हो,॥5॥

* मम गुन गावत पुलक सरीरा। गदगद गिरा नयन बह नीरा॥
काम आदि मद दंभ न जाकें। तात निरंतर बस मैं ताकें॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा गुण गाते समय जिसका शरीर पुलकित हो जाए, वाणी गदगद हो जाए और नेत्रों से (प्रेमाश्रुओं का) जल बहने लगे और काम, मद और दम्भ आदि जिसमें न हों, हे भाई! मैं सदा उसके वश में रहता हूँ॥6॥

दोहा :

* बचन कर्म मन मोरि गति भजनु करहिं निःकाम।
तिन्ह के हृदय कमल महुँ करउँ सदा बिश्राम॥16॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनको कर्म, वचन और मन से मेरी ही गति है और जो निष्काम भाव से मेरा भजन करते हैं, उनके हृदय कमल में मैं सदा विश्राम किया करता हूँ॥16॥

चौपाई :

* भगति जोग सुनि अति सुख पावा। लछिमन प्रभु चरनन्हि सिरु नावा॥
एहि बिधि कछुक दिन बीती। कहत बिराग ग्यान गुन नीती॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस भक्ति योग को सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी ने अत्यंत सुख पाया और उन्होंने प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी के चरणों में सिर नवाया। इस प्रकार वैराग्य, ज्ञान, गुण और नीति कहते हुए कुछ दिन बीत गए॥1॥

----------


## abcl42

ऋषिवर अत्री द्वारा की गयी प्रार्थना " नमामि भक्त वत्सलं .. और  ऋषि पत्नी अनुसुइया द्वरा सीता को दिए गए उपदेश  पढ़ कर  आत्मा और मन पुलकित हो उठे / रामायण ही एक ऐसा ग्रन्थ है आप जितनी बार पढो प्रत्येक बार नया आनंद आता है / सियावर राम चन्द्र की जय

----------


## calvitf

शूर्पणखा की कथा, शूर्पणखा का खरदूषण के पास जाना और खरदूषणादि का वध-1

* सूपनखा रावन कै बहिनी। दुष्ट हृदय दारुन जस अहिनी॥
पंचबटी सो गइ एक बारा। देखि बिकल भइ जुगल कुमारा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शूर्पणखा नामक रावण की एक बहिन थी, जो नागिन के समान भयानक और दुष्ट हृदय की थी। वह एक बार पंचवटी में गई और दोनों राजकुमारों को देखकर विकल (काम से पीड़ित) हो गई॥2॥

* भ्राता पिता पुत्र उरगारी। पुरुष मनोहर निरखत नारी॥
होइ बिकल सक मनहि न रोकी। जिमि रबिमनि द्रव रबिहि बिलोकी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(काकभुशुण्डिजी कहते हैं-) हे गरुड़जी! (शूर्पणखा- जैसी राक्षसी, धर्मज्ञान शून्य कामान्ध) स्त्री मनोहर पुरुष को देखकर, चाहे वह भाई, पिता, पुत्र ही हो, विकल हो जाती है और मन को नहीं रोक सकती। जैसे सूर्यकान्तमणि सूर्य को देखकर द्रवित हो जाती है (ज्वाला से पिघल जाती है)॥3॥

* रुचिर रूप धरि प्रभु पहिं जाई। बोली बचन बहुत मुसुकाई॥
तुम्ह सम पुरुष न मो सम नारी। यह सँजोग बिधि रचा बिचारी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह सुन्दर रूप धरकर प्रभु के पास जाकर और बहुत मुस्कुराकर वचन बोली- न तो तुम्हारे समान कोई पुरुष है, न मेरे समान स्त्री। विधाता ने यह संयोग (जोड़ा) बहुत विचार कर रचा है॥4॥

* मम अनुरूप पुरुष जग माहीं। देखेउँ खोजि लोक तिहु नाहीं॥
तातें अब लगि रहिउँ कुमारी। मनु माना कछु तुम्हहि निहारी॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरे योग्य पुरुष (वर) जगत्*भर में नहीं है, मैंने तीनों लोकों को खोज देखा। इसी से मैं अब तक कुमारी (अविवाहित) रही। अब तुमको देखकर कुछ मन माना (चित्त ठहरा) है॥5॥

* सीतहि चितइ कही प्रभु बाता। अहइ कुआर मोर लघु भ्राता॥
गइ लछिमन रिपु भगिनी जानी। प्रभु बिलोकि बोले मृदु बानी॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी की ओर देखकर प्रभु श्री रामजी ने यह बात कही कि मेरा छोटा भाई कुमार है। तब वह लक्ष्मणजी के पास गई। लक्ष्मणजी ने उसे शत्रु की बहिन समझकर और प्रभु की ओर देखकर कोमल वाणी से बोले-॥6॥

* सुंदरि सुनु मैं उन्ह कर दासा। पराधीन नहिं तोर सुपासा॥
प्रभु समर्थ कोसलपुर राजा। जो कछु करहिं उनहि सब छाजा॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे सुंदरी! सुन, मैं तो उनका दास हूँ। मैं पराधीन हूँ, अतः तुम्हे सुभीता (सुख) न होगा। प्रभु समर्थ हैं, कोसलपुर के राजा है, वे जो कुछ करें, उन्हें सब फबता है॥7॥

* सेवक सुख चह मान भिखारी। ब्यसनी धन सुभ गति बिभिचारी॥
लोभी जसु चह चार गुमानी। नभ दुहि दूध चहत ए प्रानी॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सेवक सुख चाहे, भिखारी सम्मान चाहे, व्यसनी (जिसे जुए, शराब आदि का व्यसन हो) धन और व्यभिचारी शुभ गति चाहे, लोभी यश चाहे और अभिमानी चारों फल- अर्थ, धर्म, काम, मोक्ष चाहे, तो ये सब प्राणी आकाश को दुहकर दूध लेना चाहते हैं (अर्थात्* असंभव बात को संभव करना चाहते हैं)॥8॥

* पुनि फिरि राम निकट सो आई। प्रभु लछिमन पहिं बहुरि पठाई॥
लछिमन कहा तोहि सो बरई। जो तृन तोरि लाज परिहरई॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वह लौटकर फिर श्री रामजी के पास आई, प्रभु ने उसे फिर लक्ष्मणजी के पास भेज दिया। लक्ष्मणजी ने कहा- तुम्हें वही वरेगा, जो लज्जा को तृण तोड़कर (अर्थात्* प्रतिज्ञा करके) त्याग देगा (अर्थात्* जो निपट निर्लज्ज होगा)॥9॥

* तब खिसिआनि राम पहिं गई। रूप भयंकर प्रगटत भई॥
सीतहि सभय देखि रघुराई। कहा अनुज सन सयन बुझाई॥10॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब वह खिसियायी हुई (क्रुद्ध होकर) श्री रामजी के पास गई और उसने अपना भयंकर रूप प्रकट किया। सीताजी को भयभीत देखकर श्री रघुनाथजी ने लक्ष्मण को इशारा देकर कहा॥10॥

दोहा :

* लछिमन अति लाघवँ सो नाक कान बिनु कीन्हि।
ताके कर रावन कहँ मनौ चुनौती दीन्हि॥17॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी ने बड़ी फुर्ती से उसको बिना नाक-कान की कर दिया। मानो उसके हाथ रावण को चुनौती दी हो!॥17॥

चौपाई :

* नाक कान बिनु भइ बिकरारा। जनु स्रव सैल गेरु कै धारा॥
खर दूषन पहिं गइ बिलपाता। धिग धिग तव पौरुष बल भ्राता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*बिना नाक-कान के वह विकराल हो गई। (उसके शरीर से रक्त इस प्रकार बहने लगा) मानो (काले) पर्वत से गेरू की धारा बह रही हो। वह विलाप करती हुई खर-दूषण के पास गई (और बोली-) हे भाई! तुम्हारे पौरुष (वीरता) को धिक्कार है, तुम्हारे बल को धिक्कार है॥1॥

* तेहिं पूछा सब कहेसि बुझाई। जातुधान सुनि सेन बनाई॥
धाए निसिचर निकर बरूथा। जनु सपच्छ कज्जल गिरि जूथा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उन्होंने पूछा, तब शूर्पणखा ने सब समझाकर कहा। सब सुनकर राक्षसों ने सेना तैयार की। राक्षस समूह झुंड के झुंड दौड़े। मानो पंखधारी काजल के पर्वतों का झुंड हो॥2॥

* नाना बाहन नानाकारा। नानायुध धर घोर अपारा॥
सूपनखा आगें करि लीनी। असुभ रूप श्रुति नासा हीनी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*वे अनेकों प्रकार की सवारियों पर चढ़े हुए तथा अनेकों आकार (सूरतों) के हैं। वे अपार हैं और अनेकों प्रकार के असंख्य भयानक हथियार धारण किए हुए हैं। उन्होंने नाक-कान कटी हुई अमंगलरूपिणी शूर्पणखा को आगे कर लिया॥3॥

* असगुन अमित होहिं भयकारी। गनहिं न मृत्यु बिबस सब झारी॥
गर्जहिं तर्जहिं गगन उड़ाहीं। देखि कटकु भट अति हरषाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अनगिनत भयंकर अशकुन हो रहे हैं, परंतु मृत्यु के वश होने के कारण वे सब के सब उनको कुछ गिनते ही नहीं। गरजते हैं, ललकारते हैं और आकाश में उड़ते हैं। सेना देखकर योद्धा लोग बहुत ही हर्षित होते हैं॥4॥

* कोउ कह जिअत धरहु द्वौ भाई। धरि मारहु तिय लेहु छड़ाई॥
धूरि पूरि नभ मंडल रहा। राम बोलाइ अनुज सन कहा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कोई कहता है दोनों भाइयों को जीता ही पकड़ लो, पकड़कर मार डालो और स्त्री को छीन लो। आकाशमण्डल धूल से भर गया। तब श्री रामजी ने लक्ष्मणजी को बुलाकर उनसे कहा॥5॥

* लै जानकिहि जाहु गिरि कंदर। आवा निसिचर कटकु भयंकर॥
रहेहु सजग सुनि प्रभु कै बानी। चले सहित श्री सर धनु पानी॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राक्षसों की भयानक सेना आ गई है। जानकीजी को लेकर तुम पर्वत की कंदरा में चले जाओ। सावधान रहना। प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी के वचन सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी हाथ में धनुष-बाण लिए श्री सीताजी सहित चले॥6॥

* देखि राम रिपुदल चलि आवा।
 बिहसि कठिन कोदंड चढ़ावा॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शत्रुओं की सेना (समीप) चली आई है, यह देखकर श्री रामजी ने हँसकर कठिन धनुष को चढ़ाया॥7॥

----------


## calvitf

शूर्पणखा की कथा, शूर्पणखा का खरदूषण के पास जाना और खरदूषणादि का वध-2

छंद :

** कोदंड कठिन चढ़ाइ सिर जट जूट बाँधत सोह क्यों।
मरकत सयल पर लरत दामिनि कोटि सों जुग भुजग ज्यों॥
कटि कसि निषंग बिसाल भुज गहि चाप बिसिख सुधारि कै।
चितवत मनहुँ मृगराज प्रभु गजराज घटा निहारि कै॥
**
भावार्थ:-*कठिन धनुष चढ़ाकर सिर पर जटा का जू़ड़ा बाँधते हुए प्रभु कैसे शोभित हो रहे हैं, जैसे मरकतमणि (पन्ने) के पर्वत पर करोड़ों बिजलियों से दो साँप लड़ रहे हों। कमर में तरकस कसकर, विशाल भुजाओं में धनुष लेकर और बाण सुधारकर प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी राक्षसों की ओर देख रहे हैं। मानों मतवाले हाथियों के समूह को (आता) देखकर सिंह (उनकी ओर) ताक रहा हो।

सोरठा :

* आइ गए बगमेल धरहु धरहु धावत सुभट।
जथा बिलोकि अकेल बाल रबिहि घेरत दनुज॥18॥
*
भावार्थ:-*'पकड़ो-पकड़ो' पुकारते हुए राक्षस योद्धा बाग छोड़कर (बड़ी तेजी से) दौड़े हुए आए (और उन्होंने श्री रामजी को चारों ओर से घेर लिया), जैसे बालसूर्य (उदयकालीन सूर्य) को अकेला देखकर मन्देह नामक दैत्य घेर लेते हैं॥18॥

चौपाई :

* प्रभु बिलोकि सर सकहिं न डारी। थकित भई रजनीचर धारी॥
सचिव बोलि बोले खर दूषन। यह कोउ नृपबालक नर भूषन॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(सौंदर्य-माधुर्यनिधि) प्रभु श्री रामजी को देखकर राक्षसों की सेना थकित रह गई। वे उन पर बाण नहीं छोड़ सके। मंत्री को बुलाकर खर-दूषण ने कहा- यह राजकुमार कोई मनुष्यों का भूषण है॥1॥

* नाग असुर सुर नर मुनि जेते। देखे जिते हते हम केते॥
हम भरि जन्म सुनहु सब भाई। देखी नहिं असि सुंदरताई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जितने भी नाग, असुर, देवता, मनुष्य और मुनि हैं, उनमें से हमने न जाने कितने ही देखे, जीते और मार डाले हैं। पर हे सब भाइयों! सुनो, हमने जन्मभर में ऐसी सुंदरता कहीं नहीं देखी॥2॥

* जद्यपि भगिनी कीन्हि कुरूपा। बध लायक नहिं पुरुष अनूपा॥
देहु तुरत निज नारि दुराई। जीअत भवन जाहु द्वौ भाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि इन्होंने हमारी बहिन को कुरूप कर दिया तथापि ये अनुपम पुरुष वध करने योग्य नहीं हैं। 'छिपाई हुई अपनी स्त्री हमें तुरंत दे दो और दोनों भाई जीते जी घर लौट जाओ'॥3॥

* मोर कहा तुम्ह ताहि सुनावहु। तासु बचन सुनि आतुर आवहु॥
दूतन्ह कहा राम सन जाई। सुनत राम बोले मुसुकाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरा यह कथन तुम लोग उसे सुनाओ और उसका वचन (उत्तर) सुनकर शीघ्र आओ। दूतों ने जाकर यह संदेश श्री रामचंद्रजी से कहा। उसे सुनते ही श्री रामचंद्रजी मुस्कुराकर बोले-॥4॥

* हम छत्री मृगया बन करहीं। तुम्ह से खल मृग खोजत फिरहीं॥
रिपु बलवंत देखि नहिं डरहीं। एक बार कालहु सन लरहीं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हम क्षत्रिय हैं, वन में शिकार करते हैं और तुम्हारे सरीखे दुष्ट पशुओं को तो ढ़ूँढते ही फिरते हैं। हम बलवान्* शत्रु देखकर नहीं डरते। (लड़ने को आवे तो) एक बार तो हम काल से भी लड़ सकते हैं॥5॥

* जद्यपि मनुज दनुज कुल घालक। मुनि पालक खल सालक बालक॥
जौं न होइ बल घर फिरि जाहू। समर बिमुख मैं हतउँ न काहू॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यद्यपि हम मनुष्य हैं, परन्तु दैत्यकुल का नाश करने वाले और मुनियों की रक्षा करने वाले हैं, हम बालक हैं, परन्तु दुष्टों को दण्ड देने वाले। यदि बल न हो तो घर लौट जाओ। संग्राम में पीठ दिखाने वाले किसी को मैं नहीं मारता॥6॥

* रन चढ़ि करिअ कपट चतुराई। रिपु पर कृपा परम कदराई॥
दूतन्ह जाइ तुरत सब कहेऊ। सुनि खर दूषन उर अति दहेऊ॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*रण में चढ़ आकर कपट-चतुराई करना और शत्रु पर कृपा करना (दया दिखाना) तो बड़ी भारी कायरता है। दूतों ने लौटकर तुरंत सब बातें कहीं, जिन्हें सुनकर खर-दूषण का हृदय अत्यंत जल उठा॥7॥

छंद :

** उर दहेउ कहेउ कि धरहु धाए बिकट भट रजनीचरा।
सर चाप तोमर सक्ति सूल कृपान परिघ परसु धरा॥
प्रभु कीन्हि धनुष टकोर प्रथम कठोर घोर भयावहा।
भए बधिर ब्याकुल जातुधान न ग्यान तेहि अवसर रहा॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*(खर-दूषण का) हृदय जल उठा। तब उन्होंने कहा- पकड़ लो (कैद कर लो)। (यह सुनकर) भयानक राक्षस योद्धा बाण, धनुष, तोमर, शक्ति (साँग), शूल (बरछी), कृपाण (कटार), परिघ और फरसा धारण किए हुए दौड़ पड़े। प्रभु श्री रामजी ने पहले धनुष का बड़ा कठोर, घोर और भयानक टंकार किया, जिसे सुनकर राक्षस बहरे और व्याकुल हो गए। उस समय उन्हें कुछ भी होश न रहा।

दोहा :

* सावधान होइ धाए जानि सबल आराति।
लागे बरषन राम पर अस्त्र सस्त्र बहुभाँति॥19 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर वे शत्रु को बलवान्* जानकर सावधान होकर दौड़े और श्री रामचन्द्रजी के ऊपर बहुत प्रकार के अस्त्र-शस्त्र बरसाने लगे॥19 (क)॥

* तिन्ह के आयुध तिल सम करि काटे रघुबीर।
तानि सरासन श्रवन लगि पुनि छाँड़े निज तीर॥19 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुवीरजी ने उनके हथियारों को तिल के समान (टुकड़े-टुकड़े) करके काट डाला। फिर धनुष को कान तक तानकर अपने तीर छोड़े॥19 (ख)॥

छन्द :

* तब चले बान कराल। फुंकरत जनु बहु ब्याल॥
कोपेउ समर श्रीराम। चले बिसिख निसित निकाम॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*तब भयानक बाण ऐसे चले, मानो फुफकारते हुए बहुत से सर्प जा रहे हैं। श्री रामचन्द्रजी संग्राम में क्रुद्ध हुए और अत्यन्त तीक्ष्ण बाण चले॥1॥

* अवलोकि खरतर तीर। मुरि चले निसिचर बीर॥
भए क्रुद्ध तीनिउ भाइ। जो भागि रन ते जाइ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अत्यन्त तीक्ष्ण बाणों को देखकर राक्षस वीर पीठ दिखाकर भाग चले। तब खर-दूषण और त्रिशिरा तीनों भाई क्रुद्ध होकर बोले- जो रण से भागकर जाएगा,॥2॥

* तेहि बधब हम निज पानि। फिरे मरन मन महुँ ठानि॥
आयुध अनेक प्रकार। सनमुख ते करहिं प्रहार॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसका हम अपने हाथों वध करेंगे। तब मन में मरना ठानकर भागते हुए राक्षस लौट पड़े और सामने होकर वे अनेकों प्रकार के हथियारों से श्री रामजी पर प्रहार करने लगे॥3॥

* रिपु परम कोपे जानि। प्रभु धनुष सर संधानि॥
छाँड़े बिपुल नाराच। लगे कटन बिकट पिसाच॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शत्रु को अत्यन्त कुपित जानकर प्रभु ने धनुष पर बाण चढ़ाकर बहुत से बाण छोड़े, जिनसे भयानक राक्षस कटने लगे॥4॥

* उर सीस भुज कर चरन। जहँ तहँ लगे महि परन॥
चिक्करत लागत बान। धर परत कुधर समान॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उनकी छाती, सिर, भुजा, हाथ और पैर जहाँ-तहाँ पृथ्वी पर गिरने लगे। बाण लगते ही वे हाथी की तरह चिंग्घाड़ते हैं। उनके पहाड़ के समान धड़ कट-कटकर गिर रहे हैं॥5॥

* भट कटत तन सत खंड। पुनि उठत करि पाषंड॥
नभ उड़त बहु भुज मुंड। बिनु मौलि धावत रुंड॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*योद्धाओं के शरीर कटकर सैकड़ों टुकड़े हो जाते हैं। वे फिर माया करके उठ खड़े होते हैं। आकाश में बहुत सी भुजाएँ और सिर उड़ रहे हैं तथा बिना सिर के धड़ दौड़ रहे हैं॥6॥

* खग कंक काक सृगाल। कटकटहिं कठिन कराल॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-*चील (या क्रौंच), कौए आदि पक्षी और सियार कठोर और भयंकर कट-कट शब्द कर रहे हैं॥7॥

----------


## calvitf

शूर्पणखा की कथा, शूर्पणखा का खरदूषण के पास जाना और खरदूषणादि का वध-3

छन्द :

** कटकटहिं जंबुक भूत प्रेत पिसाच खर्पर संचहीं।
बेताल बीर कपाल ताल बजाइ जोगिनि नंचहीं॥
रघुबीर बान प्रचंड खंडहिं भटन्ह के उर भुज सिरा।
जहँ तहँ परहिं उठि लरहिं धर धरु धरु करहिं भयंकर गिरा॥1॥
**
भावार्थ:-*सियार कटकटाते हैं, भूत, प्रेत और पिशाच खोपड़ियाँ बटोर रहे हैं (अथवा खप्पर भर रहे हैं)। वीर-वैताल खोपड़ियों पर ताल दे रहे हैं और योगिनियाँ नाच रही हैं। श्री रघुवीर के प्रचंड बाण योद्धाओं के वक्षःस्थल, भुजा और सिरों के टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर डालते हैं। उनके धड़ जहाँ-तहाँ गिर पड़ते हैं, फिर उठते और लड़ते हैं और 'पकड़ो-पकड़ो' का भयंकर शब्द करते हैं॥1॥

* अंतावरीं गहि उड़त गीध पिसाच कर गहि धावहीं।
संग्राम पुर बासी मनहुँ बहु बाल गुड़ी उड़ावहीं॥
मारे पछारे उर बिदारे बिपुल भट कहँरत परे।
अवलोकि निज दल बिकल भट तिसिरादि खर दूषन फिरे॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अंतड़ियों के एक छोर को पकड़कर गीध उड़ते हैं और उन्हीं का दूसरा छोर हाथ से पकड़कर पिशाच दौड़ते हैं, ऐसा मालूम होता है मानो संग्राम रूपी नगर के निवासी बहुत से बालक पतंग उड़ा रहे हों। अनेकों योद्धा मारे और पछाड़े गए बहुत से, जिनके हृदय विदीर्ण हो गए हैं, पड़े कराह रहे हैं। अपनी सेना को व्याकुल देखर त्रिशिरा और खर-दूषण आदि योद्धा श्री रामजी की ओर मुड़े॥2॥

* सरसक्ति तोमर परसु सूल कृपान एकहि बारहीं।
करि कोप श्री रघुबीर पर अगनित निसाचर डारहीं॥
प्रभु निमिष महुँ रिपु सर निवारि पचारि डारे सायका।
दस दस बिसिख उर माझ मारे सकल निसिचर नायका॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अनगिनत राक्षस क्रोध करके बाण, शक्ति, तोमर, फरसा, शूल और कृपाण एक ही बार में श्री रघुवीर पर छोड़ने लगे। प्रभु ने पल भर में शत्रुओं के बाणों को काटकर, ललकारकर उन पर अपने बाण छोड़े। सब राक्षस सेनापतियों के हृदय में दस-दस बाण मारे॥3॥

* महि परत उठि भट भिरत मरत न करत माया अति घनी।
सुर डरत चौदह सहस प्रेत बिलोकि एक अवध धनी॥
सुर मुनि सभय प्रभु देखि मायानाथ अति कौतुक कर्*यो।
देखहिं परसपर राम करि संग्राम रिपु दल लरि मर्*यो॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*योद्धा पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ते हैं, फिर उठकर भिड़ते हैं। मरते नहीं, बहुत प्रकार की अतिशय माया रचते हैं। देवता यह देखकर डरते हैं कि प्रेत (राक्षस) चौदह हजार हैं और अयोध्यानाथ श्री रामजी अकेले हैं। देवता और मुनियों को भयभीत देखकर माया के स्वामी प्रभु ने एक बड़ा कौतुक किया, जिससे शत्रुओं की सेना एक-दूसरे को राम रूप देखने लगी और आपस में ही युद्ध करके लड़ मरी॥4॥

दोहा :

* राम राम कहि तनु तजहिं पावहिं पद निर्बान।
करि उपाय रिपु मारे छन महुँ कृपानिधान॥20 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सब ('यही राम है, इसे मारो' इस प्रकार) राम-राम कहकर शरीर छोड़ते हैं और निर्वाण (मोक्ष) पद पाते हैं। कृपानिधान श्री रामजी ने यह उपाय करके क्षण भर में शत्रुओं को मार डाला॥20 (क)॥

* हरषित बरषहिं सुमन सुर बाजहिं गगन निसान।
अस्तुति करि करि सब चले सोभित बिबिध बिमान॥20 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवता हर्षित होकर फूल बरसाते हैं, आकाश में नगाड़े बज रहे हैं। फिर वे सब स्तुति कर-करके अनेकों विमानों पर सुशोभित हुए चले गए॥20 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* जब रघुनाथ समर रिपु जीते। सुर नर मुनि सब के भय बीते॥
तब लछिमन सीतहि लै आए। प्रभु पद परत हरषि उर लाए॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जब श्री रघुनाथजी ने युद्ध में शत्रुओं को जीत लिया तथा देवता, मनुष्य और मुनि सबके भय नष्ट हो गए, तब लक्ष्मणजी सीताजी को ले आए। चरणों में पड़ते हुए उनको प्रभु ने प्रसन्नतापूर्वक उठाकर हृदय से लगा लिया॥1॥

* सीता चितव स्याम मृदु गाता। परम प्रेम लोचन न अघाता॥
पंचबटीं बसि श्री रघुनायक। करत चरित सुर मुनि सुखदायक॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सीताजी श्री रामजी के श्याम और कोमल शरीर को परम प्रेम के साथ देख रही हैं, नेत्र अघाते नहीं हैं। इस प्रकार पंचवटी में बसकर श्री रघुनाथजी देवताओं और मुनियों को सुख देने वाले चरित्र करने लगे॥2॥

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रभु श्री राम जी के आगमन के साथ ही जंगल का वातावरण मंगलमय बना, 
जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम,*

----------


## calvitf

सभी को बधाई हो धर्म विभाग को मोडरेसन से मुक्त किया जा चुका है .............परंतु इस विभाग मे प्रविस्टी करने के लिए कम से कम 500 प्रविस्टी अन्य बिभाग मे करनी होगी ताकि कोई नवागत भूलवस या नौसीखिएपन से आपत्ति जनक प्रविस्टी करने से बचे और बिभाग की गरिमा बनी रहे

----------


## calvitf

शूर्पणखा का रावण के निकट जाना, श्री सीताजी का अग्नि प्रवेश और माया सीता

* धुआँ देखि खरदूषन केरा। जाइ सुपनखाँ रावन प्रेरा॥
बोली बचन क्रोध करि भारी। देस कोस कै सुरति बिसारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*खर-दूषण का विध्वंस देखकर शूर्पणखा ने जाकर रावण को भड़काया। वह बड़ा क्रोध करके वचन बोली- तूने देश और खजाने की सुधि ही भुला दी॥3॥

* करसि पान सोवसि दिनु राती। सुधि नहिं तव सिर पर आराती॥
राज नीति बिनु धन बिनु धर्मा। हरिहि समर्पे बिनु सतकर्मा॥4॥
बिद्या बिनु बिबेक उपजाएँ। श्रम फल पढ़ें किएँ अरु पाएँ॥
संग तें जती कुमंत्र ते राजा। मान ते ग्यान पान तें लाजा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शराब पी लेता है और दिन-रात पड़ा सोता रहता है। तुझे खबर नहीं है कि शत्रु तेरे सिर पर खड़ा है? नीति के बिना राज्य और धर्म के बिना धन प्राप्त करने से, भगवान को समर्पण किए बिना उत्तम कर्म करने से और विवेक उत्पन्न किए बिना विद्या पढ़ने से परिणाम में श्रम ही हाथ लगता है। विषयों के संग से संन्यासी, बुरी सलाह से राजा, मान से ज्ञान, मदिरा पान से लज्जा,॥4-5॥

* प्रीति प्रनय बिनु मद ते गुनी। नासहिं बेगि नीति अस सुनी॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*नम्रता के बिना (नम्रता न होने से) प्रीति और मद (अहंकार) से गुणवान शीघ्र ही नष्ट हो जाते हैं, इस प्रकार नीति मैंने सुनी है॥6॥

सोरठा :

* रिपु रुज पावक पाप प्रभु अहि गनिअ न छोट करि।
अस कहि बिबिध बिलाप करि लागी रोदन करन॥21 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शत्रु, रोग, अग्नि, पाप, स्वामी और सर्प को छोटा करके नहीं समझना चाहिए। ऐसा कहकर शूर्पणखा अनेक प्रकार से विलाप करके रोने लगी॥21 (क)॥

दोहा :

* सभा माझ परि ब्याकुल बहु प्रकार कह रोइ।
तोहि जिअत दसकंधर मोरि कि असि गति होइ॥21 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(रावण की) सभा के बीच वह व्याकुल होकर पड़ी हुई बहुत प्रकार से रो-रोकर कह रही है कि अरे दशग्रीव! तेरे जीते जी मेरी क्या ऐसी दशा होनी चाहिए?॥21 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* सुनत सभासद उठे अकुलाई। समुझाई गहि बाँह उठाई॥
कह लंकेस कहसि निज बाता। केइँ तव नासा कान निपाता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*शूर्पणखा के वचन सुनते ही सभासद् अकुला उठे। उन्होंने शूर्पणखा की बाँह पकड़कर उसे उठाया और समझाया। लंकापति रावण ने कहा- अपनी बात तो बता, किसने तेरे नाक-कान काट लिए?॥1॥

* अवध नृपति दसरथ के जाए। पुरुष सिंघ बन खेलन आए॥
समुझि परी मोहि उन्ह कै करनी। रहित निसाचर करिहहिं धरनी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वह बोली-) अयोध्या के राजा दशरथ के पुत्र, जो पुरुषों में सिंह के समान हैं, वन में शिकार खेलने आए हैं। मुझे उनकी करनी ऐसी समझ पड़ी है कि वे पृथ्वी को राक्षसों से रहित कर देंगे॥2॥

* जिन्ह कर भुजबल पाइ दसानन। अभय भए बिचरत मुनि कानन॥
देखत बालक काल समाना। परम धीर धन्वी गुन नाना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिनकी भुजाओं का बल पाकर हे दशमुख! मुनि लोग वन में निर्भय होकर विचरने लगे हैं। वे देखने में तो बालक हैं, पर हैं काल के समान। वे परम धीर, श्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर और अनेकों गुणों से युक्त हैं॥3॥

* अतुलित बल प्रताप द्वौ भ्राता। खल बध रत सुर मुनि सुखदाता॥
सोभा धाम राम अस नामा। तिन्ह के संग नारि एक स्यामा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*दोनों भाइयों का बल और प्रताप अतुलनीय है। वे दुष्टों का वध करने में लगे हैं और देवता तथा मुनियों को सुख देने वाले हैं। वे शोभा के धाम हैं, 'राम' ऐसा उनका नाम है। उनके साथ एक तरुणी सुंदर स्त्री है॥4॥

* रूप रासि बिधि नारि सँवारी। रति सत कोटि तासु बलिहारी॥
तासु अनुज काटे श्रुति नासा। सुनि तव भगिनि करहिं परिहासा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*विधाता ने उस स्त्री को ऐसी रूप की राशि बनाया है कि सौ करोड़ रति (कामदेव की स्त्री) उस पर निछावर हैं। उन्हीं के छोटे भाई ने मेरे नाक-कान काट डाले। मैं तेरी बहिन हूँ, यह सुनकर वे मेरी हँसी करने लगे॥5॥

* खर दूषन सुनि लगे पुकारा। छन महुँ सकल कटक उन्ह मारा॥
खर दूषन तिसिरा कर घाता। सुनि दससीस जरे सब गाता॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मेरी पुकार सुनकर खर-दूषण सहायता करने आए। पर उन्होंने क्षण भर में सारी सेना को मार डाला। खर-दूषन और त्रिशिरा का वध सुनकर रावण के सारे अंग जल उठे॥6॥

दोहा :

* सूपनखहि समुझाइ करि बल बोलेसि बहु भाँति।
गयउ भवन अति सोचबस नीद परइ नहिं राति॥22॥
*
भावार्थ:-*उसने शूर्पणखा को समझाकर बहुत प्रकार से अपने बल का बखान किया, किन्तु (मन में) वह अत्यन्त चिंतावश होकर अपने महल में गया, उसे रात भर नींद नहीं पड़ी॥22॥

चौपाई :

* सुर नर असुर नाग खग माहीं। मोरे अनुचर कहँ कोउ नाहीं॥
खर दूषन मोहि सम बलवंता। तिन्हहि को मारइ बिनु भगवंता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(वह मन ही मन विचार करने लगा-) देवता, मनुष्य, असुर, नाग और पक्षियों में कोई ऐसा नहीं, जो मेरे सेवक को भी पा सके। खर-दूषण तो मेरे ही समान बलवान थे। उन्हें भगवान के सिवा और कौन मार सकता है?॥1॥

* सुर रंजन भंजन महि भारा। जौं भगवंत लीन्ह अवतारा॥
तौ मैं जाइ बैरु हठि करऊँ। प्रभु सर प्रान तजें भव तरऊँ॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*देवताओं को आनंद देने वाले और पृथ्वी का भार हरण करने वाले भगवान ने ही यदि अवतार लिया है, तो मैं जाकर उनसे हठपूर्वक वैर करूँगा और प्रभु के बाण (के आघात) से प्राण छोड़कर भवसागर से तर जाऊँगा॥2॥

* होइहि भजनु न तामस देहा। मन क्रम बचन मंत्र दृढ़ एहा॥
जौं नररूप भूपसुत कोऊ। हरिहउँ नारि जीति रन दोऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*इस तामस शरीर से भजन तो होगा नहीं, अतएव मन, वचन और कर्म से यही दृढ़ निश्चय है। और यदि वे मनुष्य रूप कोई राजकुमार होंगे तो उन दोनों को रण में जीतकर उनकी स्त्री को हर लूँगा॥3॥

* चला अकेल जान चढ़ि तहवाँ। बस मारीच सिंधु तट जहवाँ॥
इहाँ राम जसि जुगुति बनाई। सुनहु उमा सो कथा सुहाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*राक्षसों की भयानक सेना आ गई है। जानकीजी को लेकर तुम पर्वत की कंदरा में चले जाओ। सावधान रहना। प्रभु श्री रामचंद्रजी के वचन सुनकर लक्ष्मणजी हाथ में धनुष-बाण लिए श्री सीताजी सहित चले॥6॥

दोहा :

* लछिमन गए बनहिं जब लेन मूल फल कंद।
जनकसुता सन बोले बिहसि कृपा सुख बृंद॥23॥
*
भावार्थ:-*लक्ष्मणजी जब कंद-मूल-फल लेने के लिए वन में गए, तब (अकेले में) कृपा और सुख के समूह श्री रामचंद्रजी हँसकर जानकीजी से बोले-॥23॥

चौपाई :

* सुनहु प्रिया ब्रत रुचिर सुसीला। मैं कछु करबि ललित नरलीला॥
तुम्ह पावक महुँ करहु निवासा। जौ लगि करौं निसाचर नासा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे प्रिये! हे सुंदर पतिव्रत धर्म का पालन करने वाली सुशीले! सुनो! मैं अब कुछ मनोहर मनुष्य लीला करूँगा, इसलिए जब तक मैं राक्षसों का नाश करूँ, तब तक तुम अग्नि में निवास करो॥1॥

* जबहिं राम सब कहा बखानी। प्रभु पद धरि हियँ अनल समानी॥
निज प्रतिबिंब राखि तहँ सीता। तैसइ सील रूप सुबिनीता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रामजी ने ज्यों ही सब समझाकर कहा, त्यों ही श्री सीताजी प्रभु के चरणों को हृदय में धरकर अग्नि में समा गईं। सीताजी ने अपनी ही छाया मूर्ति वहाँ रख दी, जो उनके जैसे ही शील-स्वभाव और रूपवाली तथा वैसे ही विनम्र थी॥2॥

* लछिमनहूँ यह मरमु न जाना। जो कछु चरित रचा भगवाना॥
दसमुख गयउ जहाँ मारीचा। नाइ माथ स्वारथ रत नीचा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भगवान ने जो कुछ लीला रची, इस रहस्य को लक्ष्मणजी ने भी नहीं जाना। स्वार्थ परायण और नीच रावण वहाँ गया, जहाँ मारीच था और उसको सिर नवाया॥3॥

* नवनि नीच कै अति दुखदाई। जिमि अंकुस धनु उरग बिलाई॥
भयदायक खल कै प्रिय बानी। जिमि अकाल के कुसुम भवानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* नीच का झुकना (नम्रता) भी अत्यन्त दुःखदायी होता है। जैसे अंकुश, धनुष, साँप और बिल्ली का झुकना। हे भवानी! दुष्ट की मीठी वाणी भी (उसी प्रकार) भय देने वाली होती है, जैसे बिना ऋतु के फूल!॥4॥

----------


## Shri Vijay

> सभी को बधाई हो धर्म विभाग को मोडरेसन से मुक्त किया जा चुका है .............परंतु इस विभाग मे प्रविस्टी करने के लिए कम से कम 500 प्रविस्टी अन्य बिभाग मे करनी होगी ताकि कोई नवागत भूलवस या नौसीखिएपन से आपत्ति जनक प्रविस्टी करने से बचे और बिभाग की गरिमा बनी रहे


*अति हर्ष की बात हैं आपको भी हार्दिक बधाई, देर आये दुरुस्त आये , 
यह तो प्रभु राम जी की कृपा है, जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम,
*

----------


## calvitf

मारीच प्रसंग और स्वर्णमृग रूप में मारीच का मारा जाना, सीताजी द्वारा लक्ष्मण को भेजना-1

दोहा :

* करि पूजा मारीच तब सादर पूछी बात।
कवन हेतु मन ब्यग्र अति अकसर आयहु तात॥24॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब मारीच ने उसकी पूजा करके आदरपूर्वक बात पूछी- हे तात! आपका मन किस कारण इतना अधिक व्यग्र है और आप अकेले आए हैं?॥24॥

चौपाई :

* दसमुख सकल कथा तेहि आगें। कही सहित अभिमान अभागें॥
होहु कपट मृग तुम्ह छलकारी। जेहि बिधि हरि आनौं नृपनारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* भाग्यहीन रावण ने सारी कथा अभिमान सहित उसके सामने कही (और फिर कहा-) तुम छल करने वाले कपटमृग बनो, जिस उपाय से मैं उस राजवधू को हर लाऊँ॥1॥

* तेहिं पुनि कहा सुनहु दससीसा। ते नररूप चराचर ईसा॥
तासों तात बयरु नहिं कीजै। मारें मरिअ जिआएँ जीजै॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब उसने (मारीच ने) कहा- हे दशशीश! सुनिए। वे मनुष्य रूप में चराचर के ईश्वर हैं। हे तात! उनसे वैर न कीजिए। उन्हीं के मारने से मरना और उनके जिलाने से जीना होता है (सबका जीवन-मरण उन्हीं के अधीन है)॥2॥

* मुनि मख राखन गयउ कुमारा। बिनु फर सर रघुपति मोहि मारा॥
सत जोजन आयउँ छन माहीं। तिन्ह सन बयरु किएँ भल नाहीं॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* यही राजकुमार मुनि विश्वामित्र के यज्ञ की रक्षा के लिए गए थे। उस समय श्री रघुनाथजी ने बिना फल का बाण मुझे मारा था, जिससे मैं क्षणभर में सौ योजन पर आ गिरा। उनसे वैर करने में भलाई नहीं है॥3॥

* भइ मम कीट भृंग की नाई। जहँ तहँ मैं देखउँ दोउ भाई॥
जौं नर तात तदपि अति सूरा। तिन्हहि बिरोधि न आइहि पूरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मेरी दशा तो भृंगी के कीड़े की सी हो गई है। अब मैं जहाँ-तहाँ श्री राम-लक्ष्मण दोनों भाइयों को ही देखता हूँ। और हे तात! यदि वे मनुष्य हैं, तो भी बड़े शूरवीर हैं। उनसे विरोध करने में पूरा न पड़ेगा (सफलता नहीं मिलेगी)॥4॥

दोहा :

* जेहिं ताड़का सुबाहु हति खंडेउ हर कोदंड।
खर दूषन तिसिरा बधेउ मनुज कि अस बरिबंड॥25॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जिसने ताड़का और सुबाहु को मारकर शिवजी का धनुष तोड़ दिया और खर, दूषण और त्रिशिरा का वध कर डाला, ऐसा प्रचंड बली भी कहीं मनुष्य हो सकता है?॥25॥

चौपाई :

* जाहु भवन कुल कुसल बिचारी। सुनत जरा दीन्हिसि बहु गारी॥
गुरु जिमि मूढ़ करसि मम बोधा। कहु जग मोहि समान को जोधा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* अतः अपने कुल की कुशल विचारकर आप घर लौट जाइए। यह सुनकर रावण जल उठा और उसने बहुत सी गालियाँ दीं (दुर्वचन कहे)। (कहा-) अरे मूर्ख! तू गुरु की तरह मुझे ज्ञान सिखाता है? बता तो संसार में मेरे समान योद्धा कौन है?॥1॥

* तब मारीच हृदयँ अनुमाना। नवहि बिरोधें नहिं कल्याना॥
सस्त्री मर्मी प्रभु सठ धनी। बैद बंदि कबि भानस गुनी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब मारीच ने हृदय में अनुमान किया कि शस्त्री (शस्त्रधारी), मर्मी (भेद जानने वाला), समर्थ स्वामी, मूर्ख, धनवान, वैद्य, भाट, कवि और रसोइया- इन नौ व्यक्तियों से विरोध (वैर) करने में कल्याण (कुशल) नहीं होता॥2॥

* उभय भाँति देखा निज मरना। तब ताकिसि रघुनायक सरना॥
उतरु देत मोहि बधब अभागें। कस न मरौं रघुपति सर लागें॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जब मारीच ने दोनों प्रकार से अपना मरण देखा, तब उसने श्री रघुनाथजी की शरण तकी (अर्थात उनकी शरण जाने में ही कल्याण समझा)। (सोचा कि) उत्तर देते ही (नाहीं करते ही) यह अभागा मुझे मार डालेगा। फिर श्री रघुनाथजी के बाण लगने से ही क्यों न मरूँ॥3॥

* अस जियँ जानि दसानन संगा। चला राम पद प्रेम अभंगा॥
मन अति हरष जनाव न तेही। आजु देखिहउँ परम सनेही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हृदय में ऐसा समझकर वह रावण के साथ चला। श्री रामजी के चरणों में उसका अखंड प्रेम है। उसके मन में इस बात का अत्यन्त हर्ष है कि आज मैं अपने परम स्नेही श्री रामजी को देखूँगा, किन्तु उसने यह हर्ष रावण को नहीं जनाया॥4॥

छन्द :

** निज परम प्रीतम देखि लोचन सुफल करि सुख पाइहौं।
श्रीसहित अनुज समेत कृपानिकेत पद मन लाइहौं॥
निर्बान दायक क्रोध जा कर भगति अबसहि बसकरी।
निज पानि सर संधानि सो मोहि बधिहि सुखसागर हरी॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*(वह मन ही मन सोचने लगा-) अपने परम प्रियतम को देखकर नेत्रों को सफल करके सुख पाऊँगा। जानकीजी सहित और छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी समेत कृपानिधान श्री रामजी के चरणों में मन लगाऊँगा। जिनका क्रोध भी मोक्ष देने वाला है और जिनकी भक्ति उन अवश (किसी के वश में न होने वाले, स्वतंत्र भगवान) को भी वश में करने वाली है, अब वे ही आनंद के समुद्र श्री हरि अपने हाथों से बाण सन्धानकर मेरा वध करेंगे।

----------


## calvitf

मारीच प्रसंग और स्वर्णमृग रूप में मारीच का मारा जाना, सीताजी द्वारा लक्ष्मण को भेजना-2 

दोहा :

* मम पाछें धर धावत धरें सरासन बान।
फिरि फिरि प्रभुहि बिलोकिहउँ धन्य न मो सम आन॥26॥
*
भावार्थ:-* धनुष-बाण धारण किए मेरे पीछे-पीछे पृथ्वी पर (पकड़ने के लिए) दौड़ते हुए प्रभु को मैं फिर-फिरकर देखूँगा। मेरे समान धन्य दूसरा कोई नहीं है॥26॥

चौपाई :

* तेहि बननिकट दसानन गयऊ। तब मारीच कपटमृग भयऊ॥
अति बिचित्र कछु बरनि न जाई। कनक देह मनि रचित बनाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जब रावण उस वन के (जिस वन में श्री रघुनाथजी रहते थे) निकट पहुँचा, तब मारीच कपटमृग बन गया! वह अत्यन्त ही विचित्र था, कुछ वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। सोने का शरीर मणियों से जड़कर बनाया था॥1॥

* सीता परम रुचिर मृग देखा। अंग अंग सुमनोहर बेषा॥
सुनहु देव रघुबीर कृपाला। एहि मृग कर अति सुंदर छाला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सीताजी ने उस परम सुंदर हिरन को देखा, जिसके अंग-अंग की छटा अत्यन्त मनोहर थी। (वे कहने लगीं-) हे देव! हे कृपालु रघुवीर! सुनिए। इस मृग की छाल बहुत ही सुंदर है॥2॥

* सत्यसंध प्रभु बधि करि एही। आनहु चर्म कहति बैदेही॥
तब रघुपति जानत सब कारन। उठे हरषि सुर काजु सँवारन॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जानकीजी ने कहा- हे सत्यप्रतिज्ञ प्रभो! इसको मारकर इसका चमड़ा ला दीजिए। तब श्री रघुनाथजी (मारीच के कपटमृग बनने का) सब कारण जानते हुए भी, देवताओं का कार्य बनाने के लिए हर्षित होकर उठे॥3॥

* मृग बिलोकि कटि परिकर बाँधा। करतल चाप रुचिर सर साँधा॥
प्रभु लछिमनहि कहा समुझाई। फिरत बिपिन निसिचर बहु भाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हिरन को देखकर श्री रामजी ने कमर में फेंटा बाँधा और हाथ में धनुष लेकर उस पर सुंदर (दिव्य) बाण चढ़ाया। फिर प्रभु ने लक्ष्मणजी को समझाकर कहा- हे भाई! वन में बहुत से राक्षस फिरते हैं॥4॥

* सीता केरि करेहु रखवारी। बुधि बिबेक बल समय बिचारी॥
प्रभुहि बिलोकि चला मृग भाजी। धाए रामु सरासन साजी॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तुम बुद्धि और विवेक के द्वारा बल और समय का विचार करके सीताजी की रखवाली करना। प्रभु को देखकर मृग भाग चला। श्री रामचन्द्रजी भी धनुष चढ़ाकर उसके पीछे दौड़े॥5॥

* निगम नेति सिव ध्यान न पावा। मायामृग पाछें सो धावा॥
कबहुँ निकट पुनि दूरि पराई। कबहुँक प्रगटइ कबहुँ छपाई॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वेद जिनके विषय में 'नेति-नेति' कहकर रह जाते हैं और शिवजी भी जिन्हें ध्यान में नहीं पाते (अर्थात जो मन और वाणी से नितान्त परे हैं), वे ही श्री रामजी माया से बने हुए मृग के पीछे दौड़ रहे हैं। वह कभी निकट आ जाता है और फिर दूर भाग जाता है। कभी तो प्रकट हो जाता है और कभी छिप जाता है॥6॥

* प्रगटत दुरत करत छल भूरी। एहि बिधि प्रभुहि गयउ लै दूरी॥
तब तकि राम कठिन सर मारा। धरनि परेउ करि घोर पुकारा॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-* इस प्रकार प्रकट होता और छिपता हुआ तथा बहुतेरे छल करता हुआ वह प्रभु को दूर ले गया। तब श्री रामचन्द्रजी ने तक कर (निशाना साधकर) कठोर बाण मारा, (जिसके लगते ही) वह घोर शब्द करके पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा॥7॥

* लछिमन कर प्रथमहिं लै नामा। पाछें सुमिरेसि मन महुँ रामा॥
प्रान तजत प्रगटेसि निज देहा। सुमिरेसि रामु समेत सनेहा॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-* पहले लक्ष्मणजी का नाम लेकर उसने पीछे मन में श्री रामजी का स्मरण किया। प्राण त्याग करते समय उसने अपना (राक्षसी) शरीर प्रकट किया और प्रेम सहित श्री रामजी का स्मरण किया॥8॥

* अंतर प्रेम तासु पहिचाना। मुनि दुर्लभ गति दीन्हि सुजाना॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सुजान (सर्वज्ञ) श्री रामजी ने उसके हृदय के प्रेम को पहचानकर उसे वह गति (अपना परमपद) दी जो मुनियों को भी दुर्लभ है॥9॥

दोहा :

* बिपुल सुमर सुर बरषहिं गावहिं प्रभु गुन गाथ।
निज पद दीन्ह असुर कहुँ दीनबंधु रघुनाथ॥27॥
*
भावार्थ:-* देवता बहुत से फूल बरसा रहे हैं और प्रभु के गुणों की गाथाएँ (स्तुतियाँ) गा रहे हैं (कि) श्री रघुनाथजी ऐसे दीनबन्धु हैं कि उन्होंने असुर को भी अपना परम पद दे दिया॥27॥

चौपाई :

* खल बधि तुरत फिरे रघुबीरा। सोह चाप कर कटि तूनीरा॥
आरत गिरा सुनी जब सीता। कह लछिमन सन परम सभीता॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* दुष्ट मारीच को मारकर श्री रघुवीर तुरंत लौट पड़े। हाथ में धनुष और कमर में तरकस शोभा दे रहा है। इधर जब सीताजी ने दुःखभरी वाणी (मरते समय मारीच की 'हा लक्ष्मण' की आवाज) सुनी तो वे बहुत ही भयभीत होकर लक्ष्मणजी से कहने लगीं॥1॥

* जाहु बेगि संकट अति भ्राता। लछिमन बिहसि कहा सुनु माता॥
भृकुटि बिलास सृष्टि लय होई। सपनेहुँ संकट परइ कि सोई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तुम शीघ्र जाओ, तुम्हारे भाई बड़े संकट में हैं। लक्ष्मणजी ने हँसकर कहा- हे माता! सुनो, जिनके भ्रृकुटि विलास (भौं के इशारे) मात्र से सारी सृष्टि का लय (प्रलय) हो जाता है, वे श्री रामजी क्या कभी स्वप्न में भी संकट में पड़ सकते हैं?॥2॥

* मरम बचन जब सीता बोला। हरि प्रेरित लछिमन मन डोला॥
बन दिसि देव सौंपि सब काहू। चले जहाँ रावन ससि राहू॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* इस पर जब सीताजी कुछ मर्म वचन (हृदय में चुभने वाले वचन) कहने लगीं, तब भगवान की प्रेरणा से लक्ष्मणजी का मन भी चंचल हो उठा। वे श्री सीताजी को वन और दिशाओं के देवताओं को सौंपकर वहाँ चले, जहाँ रावण रूपी चन्द्रमा के लिए राहु रूप श्री रामजी थे॥3॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री सीताहरण और श्री सीता विलाप

* सून बीच दसकंधर देखा। आवा निकट जती कें बेषा॥
जाकें डर सुर असुर डेराहीं। निसि न नीद दिन अन्न न खाहीं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* रावण सूना मौका देखकर यति (संन्यासी) के वेष में श्री सीताजी के समीप आया, जिसके डर से देवता और दैत्य तक इतना डरते हैं कि रात को नींद नहीं आती और दिन में (भरपेट) अन्न नहीं खाते-॥4॥

* सो दससीस स्वान की नाईं। इत उत चितइ चला भड़िहाईं॥
इमि कुपंथ पग देत खगेसा। रह न तेज तन बुधि बल लेसा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वही दस सिर वाला रावण कुत्ते की तरह इधर-उधर ताकता हुआ भड़िहाई * (चोरी) के लिए चला। (काकभुशुण्डिजी कहते हैं-) हे गरुड़जी! इस प्रकार कुमार्ग पर पैर रखते ही शरीर में तेज तथा बुद्धि एवं बल का लेश भी नहीं रह जाता॥5॥

** सूना पाकर कुत्ता चुपके से बर्तन-भाँड़ों में मुँह डालकर कुछ चुरा ले जाता है। उसे 'भड़िहाई' कहते हैं।*

* नाना बिधि करि कथा सुहाई। राजनीति भय प्रीति देखाई॥
कह सीता सुनु जती गोसाईं। बोलेहु बचन दुष्ट की नाईं॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-* रावण ने अनेकों प्रकार की सुहावनी कथाएँ रचकर सीताजी को राजनीति, भय और प्रेम दिखलाया। सीताजी ने कहा- हे यति गोसाईं! सुनो, तुमने तो दुष्ट की तरह वचन कहे॥6।

* तब रावन निज रूप देखावा। भई सभय जब नाम सुनावा॥
कह सीता धरि धीरजु गाढ़ा। आइ गयउ प्रभु रहु खल ठाढ़ा॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब रावण ने अपना असली रूप दिखलाया और जब नाम सुनाया तब तो सीताजी भयभीत हो गईं। उन्होंने गहरा धीरज धरकर कहा- 'अरे दुष्ट! खड़ा तो रह, प्रभु आ गए'॥7॥

* जिमि हरिबधुहि छुद्र सस चाहा। भएसि कालबस निसिचर नाहा॥
सुनत बचन दससीस रिसाना। मन महुँ चरन बंदि सुख माना॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जैसे सिंह की स्त्री को तुच्छ खरगोश चाहे, वैसे ही अरे राक्षसराज! तू (मेरी चाह करके) काल के वश हुआ है। ये वचन सुनते ही रावण को क्रोध आ गया, परन्तु मन में उसने सीताजी के चरणों की वंदना करके सुख माना॥8॥

दोहा :

* क्रोधवंत तब रावन लीन्हिसि रथ बैठाइ।
चला गगनपथ आतुर भयँ रथ हाँकि न जाइ॥28॥
*
भावार्थ:-* फिर क्रोध में भरकर रावण ने सीताजी को रथ पर बैठा लिया और वह बड़ी उतावली के साथ आकाश मार्ग से चला, किन्तु डर के मारे उससे रथ हाँका नहीं जाता था॥28॥

चौपाई :

* हा जग एक बीर रघुराया। केहिं अपराध बिसारेहु दाया॥
आरति हरन सरन सुखदायक। हा रघुकुल सरोज दिननायक॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (सीताजी विलाप कर रही थीं-) हा जगत के अद्वितीय वीर श्री रघुनाथजी! आपने किस अपराध से मुझ पर दया भुला दी। हे दुःखों के हरने वाले, हे शरणागत को सुख देने वाले, हा रघुकुल रूपी कमल के सूर्य!॥1॥

* हा लछिमन तुम्हार नहिं दोसा। सो फलु पायउँ कीन्हेउँ रोसा॥
बिबिध बिलाप करति बैदेही। भूरि कृपा प्रभु दूरि सनेही॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हा लक्ष्मण! तुम्हारा दोष नहीं है। मैंने क्रोध किया, उसका फल पाया। श्री जानकीजी बहुत प्रकार से विलाप कर रही हैं- (हाय!) प्रभु की कृपा तो बहुत है, परन्तु वे स्नेही प्रभु बहुत दूर रह गए हैं॥2॥

* बिपति मोरि को प्रभुहि सुनावा। पुरोडास चह रासभ खावा॥
सीता कै बिलाप सुनि भारी। भए चराचर जीव दुखारी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* प्रभु को मेरी यह विपत्ति कौन सुनावे? यज्ञ के अन्न को गदहा खाना चाहता है। सीताजी का भारी विलाप सुनकर जड़-चेतन सभी जीव दुःखी हो गए॥3॥

----------


## calvitf

*आज माता सीता का हरण रावण के द्वारा हो चुका है 

जिसकी कथा कुछ लोकगीत के द्वारा प्रस्तुत किया जा रहा है 

जरूर श्रवण करे कैसा लगा अपनी अभिव्यक्ति दे* ...
*


*

*


**



*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*बहुत बढ़िया धवल भाई जी ........*

----------


## calvitf

सीता जी के हरण के पश्चात ............................. 

बिरह व्यथा से व्यथित द्रवित वन वन भटके राम ...............

----------


## Badtameez

स्वर्णमृगा परि सीय लुभायहु।
पकड़न हेतू कंत पठायहु।।
तान धनुष निकले रघुराई।
धावत हीरनु हाथ न आई।।
.
साध धनुष इक तीर जो मारा।
लक्ष्मण लक्ष्मण मृगा पुकारा।।
चिन्ता में वैदेही माता।
कहा जाव हे लक्ष्मण भ्राता।।
.
विप्पत्ति में हैं भ्राता तेरे।
पालन कर आज्ञा का मेरे।।
लक्ष्मण ने कितना समझाया।
वैदेही को समझ न आया।।
.
धनुष उठा करि लक्षिमन धाया।
दशकंदर ने अवसर पाया।।
छद्म भेष धरि भिछुक समाना।
जगत जननि को शठ न जाना।।
. 
तनिक न की उसने आशंका। 
सीता को हर कर के लंका।।
लेकर भागा अत्याचारी।
रुदन करत सिय अबला नारी।।


दो0-हे सीते हे जानकी, ले लेकर अब नाम।
वन-वन जोहत सीय को, भटक रहे हैं राम।।

----------


## calvitf

> *बहुत बढ़िया धवल भाई जी ........*


मित्र राम जी की कृपा से ही बढ़िया हो रहा है ..................

----------


## aawara

*
||*  *जय श्री राम*   *||*

----------


## satya_anveshi

जय प्रभु राम

राम रमैय्या जग रखवारे
तुम ही पालनहारा

----------


## Shri Vijay

*राम नाम की लुट है लुट सके तो लुट, 
जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम,*

----------


## calvitf

> दो0-हे सीते हे जानकी, ले लेकर अब नाम।
> वन-वन जोहत सीय को, भटक रहे हैं राम।।


बहुत दिन बाद मन से प्रभु के दरबार आये मित्र ................ कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

> बहुत दिन बाद मन से प्रभु के दरबार आये मित्र ................ कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद


प्रविष्टियाँ तुरन्त दिख रहीं इसीलिए आ गया।

----------


## calvitf

> *
> ||*  *जय श्री राम*   *||*





> जय प्रभु राम
> 
> राम रमैय्या जग रखवारे
> तुम ही पालनहारा





> *राम नाम की लुट है लुट सके तो लुट, 
> जय जय राम, जय श्री राम, दो अक्षर का प्यारा नाम,*





> प्रविष्टियाँ तुरन्त दिख रहीं इसीलिए आ गया।


माता जानकी के हरण के पश्चात आए सभी मित्रों का हार्दिक स्वागत है यहाँ......................

----------


## calvitf

जटायु-रावण-युद्ध, अशोक वाटिका में सीताजी को रखना

* गीधराज सुनि आरत बानी। रघुकुलतिलक नारि पहिचानी॥
अधम निसाचर लीन्हें जाई। जिमि मलेछ बस कपिला गाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* गृध्रराज जटायु ने सीताजी की दुःखभरी वाणी सुनकर पहचान लिया कि ये रघुकुल तिलक श्री रामचन्द्रजी की पत्नी हैं। (उसने देखा कि) नीच राक्षस इनको (बुरी तरह) लिए जा रहा है, जैसे कपिला गाय म्लेच्छ के पाले पड़ गई हो॥4॥

* सीते पुत्रि करसि जनि त्रासा। करिहउँ जातुधान कर नासा॥
धावा क्रोधवंत खग कैसें। छूटइ पबि परबत कहुँ जैसें॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (वह बोला-) हे सीते पुत्री! भय मत कर। मैं इस राक्षस का नाश करूँगा। (यह कहकर) वह पक्षी क्रोध में भरकर ऐसे दौड़ा, जैसे पर्वत की ओर वज्र छूटता हो॥5॥

* रे रे दुष्ट ठाढ़ किन हो ही। निर्भय चलेसि न जानेहि मोही॥
आवत देखि कृतांत समाना। फिरि दसकंधर कर अनुमाना॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (उसने ललकारकर कहा-) रे रे दुष्ट! खड़ा क्यों नहीं होता? निडर होकर चल दिया! मुझे तूने नहीं जाना? उसको यमराज के समान आता हुआ देखकर रावण घूमकर मन में अनुमान करने लगा-॥6॥

* की मैनाक कि खगपति होई। मम बल जान सहित पति सोई॥
जाना जरठ जटायू एहा। मम कर तीरथ छाँड़िहि देहा॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-* यह या तो मैनाक पर्वत है या पक्षियों का स्वामी गरुड़। पर वह (गरुड़) तो अपने स्वामी विष्णु सहित मेरे बल को जानता है! (कुछ पास आने पर) रावण ने उसे पहचान लिया (और बोला-) यह तो बूढ़ा जटायु है। यह मेरे हाथ रूपी तीर्थ में शरीर छोड़ेगा॥7॥

* सुनत गीध क्रोधातुर धावा। कह सुनु रावन मोर सिखावा॥
तजि जानकिहि कुसल गृह जाहू। नाहिं त अस होइहि बहुबाहू॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-* यह सुनते ही गीध क्रोध में भरकर बड़े वेग से दौड़ा और बोला- रावण! मेरी सिखावन सुन। जानकीजी को छोड़कर कुशलपूर्वक अपने घर चला जा। नहीं तो हे बहुत भुजाओं वाले! ऐसा होगा कि-॥8॥

* राम रोष पावक अति घोरा। होइहि सकल सलभ कुल तोरा॥
उतरु न देत दसानन जोधा। तबहिं गीध धावा करि क्रोधा॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रामजी के क्रोध रूपी अत्यन्त भयानक अग्नि में तेरा सारा वंश पतिंगा (होकर भस्म) हो जाएगा। योद्धा रावण कुछ उत्तर नहीं देता। तब गीध क्रोध करके दौड़ा॥9॥

* धरि कच बिरथ कीन्ह महि गिरा। सीतहि राखि गीध पुनि फिरा॥
चोचन्ह मारि बिदारेसि देही। दंड एक भइ मुरुछा तेही॥10॥
*
भावार्थ:-* उसने (रावण के) बाल पकड़कर उसे रथ के नीचे उतार लिया, रावण पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा। गीध सीताजी को एक ओर बैठाकर फिर लौटा और चोंचों से मार-मारकर रावण के शरीर को विदीर्ण कर डाला। इससे उसे एक घड़ी के लिए मूर्च्छा हो गई॥10॥

* तब सक्रोध निसिचर खिसिआना। काढ़ेसि परम कराल कृपाना॥
काटेसि पंख परा खग धरनी। सुमिरि राम करि अदभुत करनी॥11॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब खिसियाए हुए रावण ने क्रोधयुक्त होकर अत्यन्त भयानक कटार निकाली और उससे जटायु के पंख काट डाले। पक्षी (जटायु) श्री रामजी की अद्भुत लीला का स्मरण करके पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा॥11॥

* सीतहि जान चढ़ाइ बहोरी। चला उताइल त्रास न थोरी॥
करति बिलाप जाति नभ सीता। ब्याध बिबस जनु मृगी सभीता॥12॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सीताजी को फिर रथ पर चढ़ाकर रावण बड़ी उतावली के साथ चला। उसे भय कम न था। सीताजी आकाश में विलाप करती हुई जा रही हैं। मानो व्याधे के वश में पड़ी हुई (जाल में फँसी हुई) कोई भयभीत हिरनी हो!॥12॥

* गिरि पर बैठे कपिन्ह निहारी। कहि हरि नाम दीन्ह पट डारी॥
एहि बिधि सीतहि सो लै गयऊ। बन असोक महँ राखत भयऊ॥13॥
*
भावार्थ:-* पर्वत पर बैठे हुए बंदरों को देखकर सीताजी ने हरिनाम लेकर वस्त्र डाल दिया। इस प्रकार वह सीताजी को ले गया और उन्हें अशोक वन में जा रखा॥13॥

दोहा :

* हारि परा खल बहु बिधि भय अरु प्रीति देखाइ।
तब असोक पादप तर राखिसि जतन कराइ॥29 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सीताजी को बहुत प्रकार से भय और प्रीति दिखलाकर जब वह दुष्ट हार गया, तब उन्हें यत्न कराके (सब व्यवस्था ठीक कराके) अशोक वृक्ष के नीचे रख दिया॥29 (क)॥

*नवाह्नपारायण, छठा विश्राम*

----------


## calvitf

श्री रामजी का विलाप, जटायु का प्रसंग, कबन्ध उद्धार-1

* जेहि बिधि कपट कुरंग सँग धाइ चले श्रीराम।
सो छबि सीता राखि उर रटति रहति हरिनाम॥29 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जिस प्रकार कपट मृग के साथ श्री रामजी दौड़ चले थे, उसी छवि को हृदय में रखकर वे हरिनाम (रामनाम) रटती रहती हैं॥29 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* रघुपति अनुजहि आवत देखी। बाहिज चिंता कीन्हि बिसेषी॥
जनकसुता परिहरिहु अकेली। आयहु तात बचन मम पेली॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (इधर) श्री रघुनाथजी ने छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी को आते देखकर ब्राह्य रूप में बहुत चिंता की (और कहा-) हे भाई! तुमने जानकी को अकेली छोड़ दिया और मेरी आज्ञा का उल्लंघन कर यहाँ चले आए!॥1॥

* निसिचर निकर फिरहिं बन माहीं। मम मन सीता आश्रम नाहीं॥
गहि पद कमल अनुज कर जोरी। कहेउ नाथ कछु मोहि न खोरी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* राक्षसों के झुंड वन में फिरते रहते हैं। मेरे मन में ऐसा आता है कि सीता आश्रम में नहीं है। छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी ने श्री रामजी के चरणकमलों को पकड़कर हाथ जोड़कर कहा- हे नाथ! मेरा कुछ भी दोष नहीं है॥2॥

* अनुज समेत गए प्रभु तहवाँ। गोदावरि तट आश्रम जहवाँ॥
आश्रम देखि जानकी हीना। भए बिकल जस प्राकृत दीना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* लक्ष्मणजी सहित प्रभु श्री रामजी वहाँ गए, जहाँ गोदावरी के तट पर उनका आश्रम था। आश्रम को जानकीजी से रहित देखकर श्री रामजी साधारण मनुष्य की भाँति व्याकुल और दीन (दुःखी) हो गए॥3॥

* हा गुन खानि जानकी सीता। रूप सील ब्रत नेम पुनीता॥
लछिमन समुझाए बहु भाँति। पूछत चले लता तरु पाँती॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (वे विलाप करने लगे-) हा गुणों की खान जानकी! हा रूप, शील, व्रत और नियमों में पवित्र सीते! लक्ष्मणजी ने बहुत प्रकार से समझाया। तब श्री रामजी लताओं और वृक्षों की पंक्तियों से पूछते हुए चले॥4॥

* हे खग मृग हे मधुकर श्रेनी। तुम्ह देखी सीता मृगनैनी॥
खंजन सुक कपोत मृग मीना। मधुप निकर कोकिला प्रबीना॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे पक्षियों! हे पशुओं! हे भौंरों की पंक्तियों! तुमने कहीं मृगनयनी सीता को देखा है? खंजन, तोता, कबूतर, हिरन, मछली, भौंरों का समूह, प्रवीण कोयल,॥5॥

* कुंद कली दाड़िम दामिनी। कमल सरद ससि अहिभामिनी॥
बरुन पास मनोज धनु हंसा। गज केहरि निज सुनत प्रसंसा॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-* कुन्दकली, अनार, बिजली, कमल, शरद् का चंद्रमा और नागिनी, अरुण का पाश, कामदेव का धनुष, हंस, गज और सिंह- ये सब आज अपनी प्रशंसा सुन रहे हैं॥6॥

* श्री फल कनक कदलि हरषाहीं। नेकु न संक सकुच मन माहीं॥
सुनु जानकी तोहि बिनु आजू। हरषे सकल पाइ जनु राजू॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-* बेल, सुवर्ण और केला हर्षित हो रहे हैं। इनके मन में जरा भी शंका और संकोच नहीं है। हे जानकी! सुनो, तुम्हारे बिना ये सब आज ऐसे हर्षित हैं, मानो राज पा गए हों। (अर्थात्* तुम्हारे अंगों के सामने ये सब तुच्छ, अपमानित और लज्जित थे। आज तुम्हें न देखकर ये अपनी शोभा के अभिमान में फूल रहे हैं)॥7॥

* किमि सहि जात अनख तोहि पाहीं। प्रिया बेगि प्रगटसि कस नाहीं॥
एहि बिधि खोजत बिलपत स्वामी। मनहुँ महा बिरही अति कामी॥8॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तुमसे यह अनख (स्पर्धा) कैसे सही जाती है? हे प्रिये! तुम शीघ्र ही प्रकट क्यों नहीं होती? इस प्रकार (अनन्त ब्रह्माण्डों के अथवा महामहिमामयी स्वरूपाशक्ति श्री सीताजी के) स्वामी श्री रामजी सीताजी को खोजते हुए (इस प्रकार) विलाप करते हैं, मानो कोई महाविरही और अत्यंत कामी पुरुष हो॥8॥

* पूरकनाम राम सुख रासी। मनुजचरित कर अज अबिनासी॥
आगें परा गीधपति देखा। सुमिरत राम चरन जिन्ह रेखा॥9॥
*
भावार्थ:-* पूर्णकाम, आनंद की राशि, अजन्मा और अविनाशी श्री रामजी मनुष्यों के चरित्र कर रहे हैं। आगे (जाने पर) उन्होंने गृध्रपति जटायु को पड़ा देखा। वह श्री रामजी के चरणों का स्मरण कर रहा था, जिनमें (ध्वजा, कुलिश आदि की) रेखाएँ (चिह्न) हैं॥9॥

दोहा :

* कर सरोज सिर परसेउ कृपासिंधु रघुबीर।
निरखि राम छबि धाम मुख बिगत भई सब पीर॥30॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपा सागर श्री रघुवीर ने अपने करकमल से उसके सिर का स्पर्श किया (उसके सिर पर करकमल फेर दिया)। शोभाधाम श्री रामजी का (परम सुंदर) मुख देखकर उसकी सब पीड़ा जाती रही॥30॥

चौपाई :

* तब कह गीध बचन धरि धीरा। सुनहु राम भंजन भव भीरा॥
नाथ दसानन यह गति कीन्ही। तेहिं खल जनकसुता हरि लीन्ही॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब धीरज धरकर गीध ने यह वचन कहा- हे भव (जन्म-मृत्यु) के भय का नाश करने वाले श्री रामजी! सुनिए। हे नाथ! रावण ने मेरी यह दशा की है। उसी दुष्ट ने जानकीजी को हर लिया है॥1॥

* लै दच्छिन दिसि गयउ गोसाईं। बिलपति अति कुररी की नाईं॥
दरस लाग प्रभु राखेउँ प्राना। चलन चहत अब कृपानिधाना॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे गोसाईं! वह उन्हें लेकर दक्षिण दिशा को गया है। सीताजी कुररी (कुर्ज) की तरह अत्यंत विलाप कर रही थीं। हे प्रभो! आपके दर्शनों के लिए ही प्राण रोक रखे थे। हे कृपानिधान! अब ये चलना ही चाहते हैं॥2॥

* राम कहा तनु राखहु ताता। मुख मुसुकाइ कही तेहिं बाता॥
जाकर नाम मरत मुख आवा। अधमउ मुकुत होइ श्रुति गावा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रामचंद्रजी ने कहा- हे तात! शारीर को बनाए रखिए। तब उसने मुस्कुराते हुए मुँह से यह बात कही- मरते समय जिनका नाम मुख में आ जाने से अधम (महान्* पापी) भी मुक्त हो जाता है, ऐसा वेद गाते हैं-॥3॥

* सो मम लोचन गोचर आगें। राखौं देह नाथ केहि खाँगें॥
जल भरि नयन कहहिं रघुराई। तात कर्म निज तें गति पाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वही (आप) मेरे नेत्रों के विषय होकर सामने खड़े हैं। हे नाथ! अब मैं किस कमी (की पूर्ति) के लिए देह को रखूँ? नेत्रों में जल भरकर श्री रघुनाथजी कहने लगे- हे तात! आपने अपने श्रेष्ठ कर्मों से (दुर्लभ) गति पाई है॥4॥

* परहित बस जिन्ह के मन माहीं। तिन्ह कहुँ जग दुर्लभ कछु नाहीं॥
तनु तिज तात जाहु मम धामा। देउँ काह तुम्ह पूरनकामा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जिनके मन में दूसरे का हित बसता है (समाया रहता है), उनके लिए जगत्* में कुछ भी (कोई भी गति) दुर्लभ नहीं है। हे तात! शरीर छोड़कर आप मेरे परम धाम में जाइए। मैं आपको क्या दूँ? आप तो पूर्णकाम हैं (सब 
कुछ पा चुके हैं)॥5॥

----------


## calvitf

श्री रामजी का विलाप, जटायु का प्रसंग, कबन्ध उद्धार-2

दोहा :

* सीता हरन तात जनि कहहु पिता सन जाइ।
जौं मैं राम त कुल सहित कहिहि दसानन आइ॥31॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे तात! सीता हरण की बात आप जाकर पिताजी से न कहिएगा। यदि मैं राम हूँ तो दशमुख रावण कुटुम्ब सहित वहाँ आकर स्वयं ही कहेगा॥31॥

चौपाई :

* गीध देह तजि धरि हरि रूपा। भूषन बहु पट पीत अनूपा॥
स्याम गात बिसाल भुज चारी। अस्तुति करत नयन भरि बारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जटायु ने गीध की देह त्यागकर हरि का रूप धारण किया और बहुत से अनुपम (दिव्य) आभूषण और (दिव्य) पीताम्बर पहन लिए। श्याम शरीर है, विशाल चार भुजाएँ हैं और नेत्रों में (प्रेम तथा आनंद के आँसुओं का) जल भरकर वह स्तुति कर रहा है-॥1॥

छंद :

* जय राम रूप अनूप निर्गुन सगुन गुन प्रेरक सही।
दससीस बाहु प्रचंड खंडन चंड सर मंडन मही॥
पाथोद गात सरोज मुख राजीव आयत लोचनं।
नित नौमि रामु कृपाल बाहु बिसाल भव भय मोचनं॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे रामजी! आपकी जय हो। आपका रूप अनुपम है, आप निर्गुण हैं, सगुण हैं और सत्य ही गुणों के (माया के) प्रेरक हैं। दस सिर वाले रावण की प्रचण्ड भुजाओं को खंड-खंड करने के लिए प्रचण्ड बाण धारण करने वाले, पृथ्वी को सुशोभित करने वाले, जलयुक्त मेघ के समान श्याम शरीर वाले, कमल के समान मुख और (लाल) कमल के समान विशाल नेत्रों वाले, विशाल भुजाओं वाले और भव-भय से छुड़ाने वाले कृपालु श्री रामजी को मैं नित्य नमस्कार करता हूँ॥1॥

* बलमप्रमेय मनादिम जमब्यक्तमे कमगोचरं।
गोबिंद गोपर द्वंद्वहर बिग्यानघन धरनीधरं॥
जे राम मंत्र जपंत संत अनंत जन मन रंजनं।
नित नौमि राम अकाम प्रिय कामादि खल दल गंजनं॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* आप अपरिमित बलवाले हैं, अनादि, अजन्मा, अव्यक्त (निराकार), एक अगोचर (अलक्ष्य), गोविंद (वेद वाक्यों द्वारा जानने योग्य), इंद्रियों से अतीत, (जन्म-मरण, सुख-दुःख, हर्ष-शोकादि) द्वंद्वों को हरने वाले, विज्ञान की घनमूर्ति और पृथ्वी के आधार हैं तथा जो संत राम मंत्र को जपते हैं, उन अनन्त सेवकों के मन को आनंद देने वाले हैं। उन निष्कामप्रिय (निष्कामजनों के प्रेमी अथवा उन्हें प्रिय) तथा काम आदि दुष्टों (दुष्ट वृत्तियों) के दल का दलन करने वाले श्री रामजी को मैं नित्य नमस्कार करता हूँ॥2॥

* जेहि श्रुति निरंजन ब्रह्म ब्यापक बिरज अज कहि गावहीं।
करि ध्यान ग्यान बिराग जोग अनेक मुनि जेहि पावहीं॥
सो प्रगट करुना कंद सोभा बृंद अग जग मोहई।
मम हृदय पंकज भृंग अंग अनंग बहु छबि सोहई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जिनको श्रुतियाँ निरंजन (माया से परे), ब्रह्म, व्यापक, निर्विकार और जन्मरहित कहकर गान करती हैं। मुनि जिन्हें ध्यान, ज्ञान, वैराग्य और योग आदि अनेक साधन करके पाते हैं। वे ही करुणाकन्द, शोभा के समूह (स्वयं श्री भगवान्*) प्रकट होकर जड़-चेतन समस्त जगत्* को मोहित कर रहे हैं। मेरे हृदय कमल के भ्रमर रूप उनके अंग-अंग में बहुत से कामदेवों की छवि शोभा पा रही है॥3॥

* जो अगम सुगम सुभाव निर्मल असम सम सीतल सदा।
पस्यंति जं जोगी जतन करि करत मन गो बस सदा॥
सो राम रमा निवास संतत दास बस त्रिभुवन धनी।
मम उर बसउ सो समन संसृति जासु कीरति पावनी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जो अगम और सुगम हैं, निर्मल स्वभाव हैं, विषम और सम हैं और सदा शीतल (शांत) हैं। मन और इंद्रियों को सदा वश में करते हुए योगी बहुत साधन करने पर जिन्हें देख पाते हैं। वे तीनों लोकों के स्वामी, रमानिवास श्री रामजी निरंतर अपने दासों के वश में रहते हैं। वे ही मेरे हृदय में निवास करें, जिनकी पवित्र कीर्ति आवागमन को मिटाने वाली है॥4॥

दोहा :

* अबिरल भगति मागि बर गीध गयउ हरिधाम।
तेहि की क्रिया जथोचित निज कर कीन्ही राम॥32॥
*
भावार्थ:-* अखंड भक्ति का वर माँगकर गृध्रराज जटायु श्री हरि के परमधाम को चला गया। श्री रामचंद्रजी ने उसकी (दाहकर्म आदि सारी) क्रियाएँ यथायोग्य अपने हाथों से कीं॥32॥

चौपाई :

* कोमल चित अति दीनदयाला। कारन बिनु रघुनाथ कृपाला॥
गीध अधम खग आमिष भोगी। गति दीन्ही जो जाचत जोगी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रघुनाथजी अत्यंत कोमल चित्त वाले, दीनदयालु और बिना ही करण कृपालु हैं। गीध (पक्षियों में भी) अधम पक्षी और मांसाहारी था, उसको भी वह दुर्लभ गति दी, जिसे योगीजन माँगते रहते हैं॥1॥

* सुनहू उमा ते लोग अभागी। हरि तजि होहिं बिषय अनुरागी।
पुनि सीतहि खोजत द्वौ भाई। चले बिलोकत बन बहुताई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे पार्वती! सुनो, वे लोग अभागे हैं, जो भगवान्* को छोड़कर विषयों से अनुराग करते हैं। फिर दोनों भाई सीताजी को खोजते हुए आगे चले। वे वन की सघनता देखते जाते हैं॥2॥

* संकुल लता बिटप घन कानन। बहु खग मृग तहँ गज पंचानन॥
आवत पंथ कबंध निपाता। तेहिं सब कही साप कै बाता॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वह सघन वन लताओं और वृक्षों से भरा है। उसमें बहुत से पक्षी, मृग, हाथी और सिंह रहते हैं। श्री रामजी ने रास्ते में आते हुए कबंध राक्षस को मार डाला। उसने अपने शाप की सारी बात कही॥3॥

* दुरबासा मोहि दीन्ही सापा। प्रभु पद पेखि मिटा सो पापा॥
सुनु गंधर्ब कहउँ मैं तोही। मोहि न सोहाइ ब्रह्मकुल द्रोही॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (वह बोला-) दुर्वासाजी ने मुझे शाप दिया था। अब प्रभु के चरणों को देखने से वह पाप मिट गया। (श्री रामजी ने कहा-) हे गंधर्व! सुनो, मैं तुम्हें कहता हूँ, ब्राह्मणकुल से द्रोह करने वाला मुझे नहीं सुहाता॥4॥

दोहा :

* मन क्रम बचन कपट तजि जो कर भूसुर सेव।
मोहि समेत बिरंचि सिव बस ताकें सब देव॥33॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मन, वचन और कर्म से कपट छोड़कर जो भूदेव ब्राह्मणों की सेवा करता है, मुझ समेत ब्रह्मा, शिव आदि सब देवता उसके वश हो जाते हैं॥33॥

चौपाई :

* सापत ताड़त परुष कहंता। बिप्र पूज्य अस गावहिं संता॥
पूजिअ बिप्र सील गुन हीना। सूद्र न गुन गन ग्यान प्रबीना॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* शाप देता हुआ, मारता हुआ और कठोर वचन कहता हुआ भी ब्राह्मण पूजनीय है, ऐसा संत कहते हैं। शील और गुण से हीन भी ब्राह्मण पूजनीय है। और गुण गणों से युक्त और ज्ञान में निपुण भी शूद्र पूजनीय नहीं है॥1॥

* कहि निज धर्म ताहि समुझावा। निज पद प्रीति देखि मन भावा॥
रघुपति चरन कमल सिरु नाई। गयउ गगन आपनि गति पाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रामजी ने अपना धर्म (भागवत धर्म) कहकर उसे समझाया। अपने चरणों में प्रेम देखकर वह उनके मन को भाया। तदनन्तर श्री रघुनाथजी के चरणकमलों में सिर नवाकर वह अपनी गति (गंधर्व का स्वरूप) पाकर आकाश में चला गया॥2॥

----------


## calvitf

शबरी पर कृपा, नवधा भक्ति उपदेश और पम्पासर की ओर प्रस्थान-1

* ताहि देइ गति राम उदारा। सबरी कें आश्रम पगु धारा॥
सबरी देखि राम गृहँ आए। मुनि के बचन समुझि जियँ भाए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* उदार श्री रामजी उसे गति देकर शबरीजी के आश्रम में पधारे। शबरीजी ने श्री रामचंद्रजी को घर में आए देखा, तब मुनि मतंगजी के वचनों को याद करके उनका मन प्रसन्न हो गया॥3॥

* सरसिज लोचन बाहु बिसाला। जटा मुकुट सिर उर बनमाला॥
स्याम गौर सुंदर दोउ भाई। सबरी परी चरन लपटाई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* कमल सदृश नेत्र और विशाल भुजाओं वाले, सिर पर जटाओं का मुकुट और हृदय पर वनमाला धारण किए हुए सुंदर, साँवले और गोरे दोनों भाइयों के चरणों में शबरीजी लिपट पड़ीं॥4॥

* प्रेम मगन मुख बचन न आवा। पुनि पुनि पद सरोज सिर नावा॥
सादर जल लै चरन पखारे। पुनि सुंदर आसन बैठारे॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वे प्रेम में मग्न हो गईं, मुख से वचन नहीं निकलता। बार-बार चरण-कमलों में सिर नवा रही हैं। फिर उन्होंने जल लेकर आदरपूर्वक दोनों भाइयों के चरण धोए और फिर उन्हें सुंदर आसनों पर बैठाया॥5॥

दोहा :

* कंद मूल फल सुरस अति दिए राम कहुँ आनि।
प्रेम सहित प्रभु खाए बारंबार बखानि॥34॥
*
भावार्थ:-* उन्होंने अत्यंत रसीले और स्वादिष्ट कन्द, मूल और फल लाकर श्री रामजी को दिए। प्रभु ने बार-बार प्रशंसा करके उन्हें प्रेम सहित खाया॥34॥

चौपाई :

* पानि जोरि आगें भइ ठाढ़ी। प्रभुहि बिलोकि प्रीति अति बाढ़ी॥
केहि बिधि अस्तुति करौं तुम्हारी। अधम जाति मैं जड़मति भारी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* फिर वे हाथ जोड़कर आगे खड़ी हो गईं। प्रभु को देखकर उनका प्रेम अत्यंत बढ़ गया। (उन्होंने कहा-) मैं किस प्रकार आपकी स्तुति करूँ? मैं नीच जाति की और अत्यंत मूढ़ बुद्धि हूँ॥1॥

* अधम ते अधम अधम अति नारी। तिन्ह महँ मैं मतिमंद अघारी॥
कह रघुपति सुनु भामिनि बाता। मानउँ एक भगति कर नाता॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जो अधम से भी अधम हैं, स्त्रियाँ उनमें भी अत्यंत अधम हैं, और उनमें भी हे पापनाशन! मैं मंदबुद्धि हूँ। श्री रघुनाथजी ने कहा- हे भामिनि! मेरी बात सुन! मैं तो केवल एक भक्ति ही का संबंध मानता हूँ॥2॥

* जाति पाँति कुल धर्म बड़ाई। धन बल परिजन गुन चतुराई॥
भगति हीन नर सोहइ कैसा। बिनु जल बारिद देखिअ जैसा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जाति, पाँति, कुल, धर्म, बड़ाई, धन, बल, कुटुम्ब, गुण और चतुरता- इन सबके होने पर भी भक्ति से रहित मनुष्य कैसा लगता है, जैसे जलहीन बादल (शोभाहीन) दिखाई पड़ता है॥3॥

* नवधा भगति कहउँ तोहि पाहीं। सावधान सुनु धरु मन माहीं॥
प्रथम भगति संतन्ह कर संगा। दूसरि रति मम कथा प्रसंगा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मैं तुझसे अब अपनी नवधा भक्ति कहता हूँ। तू सावधान होकर सुन और मन में धारण कर। पहली भक्ति है संतों का सत्संग। दूसरी भक्ति है मेरे कथा प्रसंग में प्रेम॥4॥

दोहा :

* गुर पद पंकज सेवा तीसरि भगति अमान।
चौथि भगति मम गुन गन करइ कपट तजि गान॥35॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तीसरी भक्ति है अभिमानरहित होकर गुरु के चरण कमलों की सेवा और चौथी भक्ति यह है कि कपट छोड़कर मेरे गुण समूहों का गान करें॥35॥

चौपाई :

* मंत्र जाप मम दृढ़ बिस्वासा। पंचम भजन सो बेद प्रकासा॥
छठ दम सील बिरति बहु करमा। निरत निरंतर सज्जन धरमा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मेरे (राम) मंत्र का जाप और मुझमें दृढ़ विश्वास- यह पाँचवीं भक्ति है, जो वेदों में प्रसिद्ध है। छठी भक्ति है इंद्रियों का निग्रह, शील (अच्छा स्वभाव या चरित्र), बहुत कार्यों से वैराग्य और निरंतर संत पुरुषों के धर्म (आचरण) में लगे रहना॥1॥

* सातवँ सम मोहि मय जग देखा। मोतें संत अधिक करि लेखा॥
आठवँ जथालाभ संतोषा। सपनेहुँ नहिं देखइ परदोषा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सातवीं भक्ति है जगत्* भर को समभाव से मुझमें ओतप्रोत (राममय) देखना और संतों को मुझसे भी अधिक करके मानना। आठवीं भक्ति है जो कुछ मिल जाए, उसी में संतोष करना और स्वप्न में भी पराए दोषों को न देखना॥2॥

* नवम सरल सब सन छलहीना। मम भरोस हियँ हरष न दीना॥
नव महुँ एकउ जिन्ह कें होई। नारि पुरुष सचराचर कोई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* नवीं भक्ति है सरलता और सबके साथ कपटरहित बर्ताव करना, हृदय में मेरा भरोसा रखना और किसी भी अवस्था में हर्ष और दैन्य (विषाद) का न होना। इन नवों में से जिनके एक भी होती है, वह स्त्री-पुरुष, जड़-चेतन कोई भी हो-॥3॥

* सोइ अतिसय प्रिय भामिनि मोरें। सकल प्रकार भगति दृढ़ तोरें॥
जोगि बृंद दुरलभ गति जोई। तो कहुँ आजु सुलभ भइ सोई॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे भामिनि! मुझे वही अत्यंत प्रिय है। फिर तुझ में तो सभी प्रकार की भक्ति दृढ़ है। अतएव जो गति योगियों को भी दुर्लभ है, वही आज तेरे लिए सुलभ हो गई है॥4॥

* मम दरसन फल परम अनूपा। जीव पाव निज सहज सरूपा॥
जनकसुता कइ सुधि भामिनी। जानहि कहु करिबरगामिनी॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मेरे दर्शन का परम अनुपम फल यह है कि जीव अपने सहज स्वरूप को प्राप्त हो जाता है। हे भामिनि! अब यदि तू गजगामिनी जानकी की कुछ खबर जानती हो तो बता॥5॥

* पंपा सरहि जाहु रघुराई। तहँ होइहि सुग्रीव मिताई॥
सो सब कहिहि देव रघुबीरा। जानतहूँ पूछहु मतिधीरा॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (शबरी ने कहा-) हे रघुनाथजी! आप पंपा नामक सरोवर को जाइए। वहाँ आपकी सुग्रीव से मित्रता होगी। हे देव! हे रघुवीर! वह सब हाल बतावेगा। हे धीरबुद्धि! आप सब जानते हुए भी मुझसे पूछते हैं!॥6॥

* बार बार प्रभु पद सिरु नाई। प्रेम सहित सब कथा सुनाई॥7॥
*
भावार्थ:-* बार-बार प्रभु के चरणों में सिर नवाकर, प्रेम सहित उसने सब कथा सुनाई॥7॥

छंद- :

** कहि कथा सकल बिलोकि हरि मुख हृदय पद पंकज धरे।
तजि जोग पावक देह परि पद लीन भइ जहँ नहिं फिरे॥
नर बिबिध कर्म अधर्म बहु मत सोकप्रद सब त्यागहू।
बिस्वास करि कह दास तुलसी राम पद अनुरागहू॥
**
भावार्थ:-* सब कथा कहकर भगवान् के मुख के दर्शन कर, उनके चरणकमलों को धारण कर लिया और योगाग्नि से देह को त्याग कर (जलाकर) वह उस दुर्लभ हरिपद में लीन हो गई, जहाँ से लौटना नहीं होता। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि अनेकों प्रकार के कर्म, अधर्म और बहुत से मत- ये सब शोकप्रद हैं, हे मनुष्यों! इनका त्याग कर दो और विश्वास करके श्री रामजी के चरणों में प्रेम करो।

----------


## calvitf

शबरी पर कृपा, नवधा भक्ति उपदेश और पम्पासर की ओर प्रस्थान-2

दोहा :

* जाति हीन अघ जन्म महि मुक्त कीन्हि असि नारि।
महामंद मन सुख चहसि ऐसे प्रभुहि बिसारि॥36॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जो नीच जाति की और पापों की जन्मभूमि थी, ऐसी स्त्री को भी जिन्होंने मुक्त कर दिया, अरे महादुर्बुद्धि मन! तू ऐसे प्रभु को भूलकर सुख चाहता है?॥36॥

चौपाई :

* चले राम त्यागा बन सोऊ। अतुलित बल नर केहरि दोऊ॥
बिरही इव प्रभु करत बिषादा। कहत कथा अनेक संबादा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रामचंद्रजी ने उस वन को भी छोड़ दिया और वे आगे चले। दोनों भाई अतुलनीय बलवान्* और मनुष्यों में सिंह के समान हैं। प्रभु विरही की तरह विषाद करते हुए अनेकों कथाएँ और संवाद कहते हैं-॥1॥

* लछिमन देखु बिपिन कइ सोभा। देखत केहि कर मन नहिं छोभा॥
नारि सहित सब खग मृग बृंदा। मानहुँ मोरि करत हहिं निंदा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे लक्ष्मण! जरा वन की शोभा तो देखो। इसे देखकर किसका मन क्षुब्ध नहीं होगा? पक्षी और पशुओं के समूह सभी स्त्री सहित हैं। मानो वे मेरी निंदा कर रहे हैं॥3॥

* हमहि देखि मृग निकर पराहीं। मृगीं कहहिं तुम्ह कहँ भय नाहीं॥
तुम्ह आनंद करहु मृग जाए। कंचन मृग खोजन ए आए॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हमें देखकर (जब डर के मारे) हिरनों के झुंड भागने लगते हैं, तब हिरनियाँ उनसे कहती हैं- तुमको भय नहीं है। तुम तो साधारण हिरनों से पैदा हुए हो, अतः तुम आनंद करो। ये तो सोने का हिरन खोजने आए हैं॥3॥

* संग लाइ करिनीं करि लेहीं। मानहुँ मोहि सिखावनु देहीं॥
सास्त्र सुचिंतित पुनि पुनि देखिअ। भूप सुसेवित बस नहिं लेखिअ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हाथी हथिनियों को साथ लगा लेते हैं। वे मानो मुझे शिक्षा देते हैं (कि स्त्री को कभी अकेली नहीं छोड़ना चाहिए)। भलीभाँति चिंतन किए हुए शास्त्र को भी बार-बार देखते रहना चाहिए। अच्छी तरह सेवा किए हुए भी राजा को वश में नहीं समझना चाहिए॥4॥

* राखिअ नारि जदपि उर माहीं। जुबती सास्त्र नृपति बस नाहीं॥
देखहु तात बसंत सुहावा। प्रिया हीन मोहि भय उपजावा॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* और स्त्री को चाहे हृदय में ही क्यों न रखा जाए, परन्तु युवती स्त्री, शास्त्र और राजा किसी के वश में नहीं रहते। हे तात! इस सुंदर वसंत को तो देखो। प्रिया के बिना मुझको यह भय उत्पन्न कर रहा है॥5॥

दोहा :

* बिरह बिकल बलहीन मोहि जानेसि निपट अकेल।
सहित बिपिन मधुकर खग मदन कीन्ह बगमेल॥37 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मुझे विरह से व्याकुल, बलहीन और बिलकुल  अकेला जानकर कामदेव ने वन, भौंरों और पक्षियों को साथ लेकर मुझ पर धावा बोल दिया॥37 (क)॥

* देखि गयउ भ्राता सहित तासु दूत सुनि बात।
डेरा कीन्हेउ मनहुँ तब कटकु हटकि मनजात॥37 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-* परन्तु जब उसका दूत यह देख गया कि मैं भाई के साथ हूँ (अकेला नहीं हूँ), तब उसकी बात सुनकर कामदेव ने मानो सेना को रोककर डेरा डाल दिया है॥37 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* बिटप बिसाल लता अरुझानी। बिबिध बितान दिए जनु तानी॥
कदलि ताल बर धुजा पताका। देखि न मोह धीर मन जाका॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* विशाल वृक्षों में लताएँ उलझी हुई ऐसी मालूम होती हैं मानो नाना प्रकार के तंबू तान दिए गए हैं। केला और ताड़ सुंदर ध्वजा पताका के समान हैं। इन्हें देखकर वही नहीं मोहित होता, जिसका मन धीर है॥1॥

* बिबिध भाँति फूले तरु नाना। जनु बानैत बने बहु बाना॥
कहुँ कहुँ सुंदर बिटप सुहाए। जनु भट बिलग बिलग होइ छाए॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* अनेकों वृक्ष नाना प्रकार से फूले हुए हैं। मानो अलग-अलग बाना (वर्दी) धारण किए हुए बहुत से तीरंदाज हों। कहीं-कहीं सुंदर वृक्ष शोभा दे रहे हैं। मानो योद्धा लोग अलग-अलग होकर छावनी डाले हों॥2॥

* कूजत पिक मानहुँ गज माते। ढेक महोख ऊँट बिसराते॥
मोर चकोर कीर बर बाजी। पारावत मराल सब ताजी॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* कोयलें कूज रही हैं, वही मानो मतवाले हाथी (चिग्घाड़ रहे) हैं। ढेक और महोख पक्षी मानो ऊँट और खच्चर हैं। मोर, चकोर, तोते, कबूतर और हंस मानो सब सुंदर ताजी (अरबी) घोड़े हैं॥3॥

* तीतिर लावक पदचर जूथा। बरनि न जाइ मनोज बरूथा॥
रथ गिरि सिला दुंदुभीं झरना। चातक बंदी गुन गन बरना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तीतर और बटेर पैदल सिपाहियों के झुंड हैं। कामदेव की सेना का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता। पर्वतों की शिलाएँ रथ और जल के झरने नगाड़े हैं। पपीहे भाट हैं, जो गुणसमूह (विरुदावली) का वर्णन करते हैं॥4॥

* मधुकर मुखर भेरि सहनाई। त्रिबिध बयारि बसीठीं आई॥
चतुरंगिनी सेन सँग लीन्हें। बिचरत सबहि चुनौती दीन्हें॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*भौंरों की गुंजार भेरी और शहनाई है। शीतल, मंद और सुगंधित हवा मानो दूत का काम लेकर आई है। इस प्रकार चतुरंगिणी सेना साथ लिए कामदेव मानो सबको चुनौती देता हुआ विचर रहा है॥5॥

* लछिमन देखत काम अनीका। रहहिं धीर तिन्ह कै जग लीका॥
ऐहि कें एक परम बल नारी। तेहि तें उबर सुभट सोइ भारी॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे लक्ष्मण! कामदेव की इस सेना को देखकर जो धीर बने रहते हैं, जगत्* में उन्हीं की (वीरों में) प्रतिष्ठा होती है। इस कामदेव के एक स्त्री का बड़ा भारी बल है। उससे जो बच जाए, वही श्रेष्ठ योद्धा है॥6॥

----------


## calvitf

शबरी पर कृपा, नवधा भक्ति उपदेश और पम्पासर की ओर प्रस्थान-3


दोहा :

* तात तीनि अति प्रबल खल काम क्रोध अरु लोभ।
मुनि बिग्यान धाम मन करहिं निमिष महुँ छोभ॥38 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे तात! काम, क्रोध और लोभ- ये तीन अत्यंत दुष्ट हैं। ये विज्ञान के धाम मुनियों के भी मनों को पलभर में क्षुब्ध कर देते हैं॥38 (क)॥

* लोभ कें इच्छा दंभ बल काम कें केवल नारि।
क्रोध कें परुष बचन बल मुनिबर कहहिं बिचारि॥38 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-* लोभ को इच्छा और दम्भ का बल है, काम को केवल स्त्री का बल है और क्रोध को कठोर वचनों का बाल है, श्रेष्ठ मुनि विचार कर ऐसा कहते हैं॥38 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* गुनातीत सचराचर स्वामी। राम उमा सब अंतरजामी॥
कामिन्ह कै दीनता देखाई। धीरन्ह कें मन बिरति दृढ़ाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे पार्वती! श्री रामचंद्रजी गुणातीत (तीनों गुणों से परे), चराचर जगत्* के स्वामी और सबके अंतर की जानने वाले हैं। (उपर्युक्त बातें कहकर) उन्होंने कामी लोगों की दीनता (बेबसी) दिखलाई है और धीर (विवेकी) पुरुषों के मन में वैराग्य को दृढ़ किया है॥1॥

* क्रोध मनोज लोभ मद माया। छूटहिं सकल राम कीं दाया॥
सो नर इंद्रजाल नहिं भूला। जा पर होइ सो नट अनुकूला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* क्रोध, काम, लोभ, मद और माया- ये सभी श्री रामजी की दया से छूट जाते हैं। वह नट (नटराज भगवान्*) जिस पर प्रसन्न होता है, वह मनुष्य इंद्रजाल (माया) में नहीं भूलता॥2॥

* उमा कहउँ मैं अनुभव अपना। सत हरि भजनु जगत सब सपना॥
पुनि प्रभु गए सरोबर तीरा। पंपा नाम सुभग गंभीरा॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे उमा! मैं तुम्हें अपना अनुभव कहता हूँ- हरि का भजन ही सत्य है, यह सारा जगत्* तो स्वप्न (की भाँति झूठा) है। फिर प्रभु श्री रामजी पंपा नामक सुंदर और गहरे सरोवर के तीर पर गए॥3॥

* संत हृदय जस निर्मल बारी। बाँधे घाट मनोहर चारी॥
जहँ तहँ पिअहिं बिबिध मृग नीरा। जनु उदार गृह जाचक भीरा॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* उसका जल संतों के हृदय जैसा निर्मल है। मन को हरने वाले सुंदर चार घाट बँधे हुए हैं। भाँति-भाँति के पशु जहाँ-तहाँ जल पी रहे हैं। मानो उदार दानी पुरुषों के घर याचकों की भीड़ लगी हो!॥4॥

दोहा :

* पुरइनि सघन ओट जल बेगि न पाइअ मर्म।
मायाछन्न न देखिऐ जैसें निर्गुन ब्रह्म॥39 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-* घनी पुरइनों (कमल के पत्तों) की आड़ में जल का जल्दी पता नहीं मिलता। जैसे माया से ढँके रहने के कारण निर्गुण ब्रह्म नहीं दिखता॥39 (क)॥

* सुखी मीन सब एकरस अति अगाध जल माहिं।
जथा धर्मसीलन्ह के दिन सुख संजुत जाहिं॥39 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-* उस सरोवर के अत्यंत अथाह जल में सब मछलियाँ सदा एकरस (एक समान) सुखी रहती हैं। जैसे धर्मशील पुरुषों के सब दिन सुखपूर्वक बीतते हैं॥39 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* बिकसे सरसिज नाना रंगा। मधुर मुखर गुंजत बहु भृंगा॥
बोलत जलकुक्कुट कलहंसा। प्रभु बिलोकि जनु करत प्रसंसा॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* उसमें रंग-बिरंगे कमल खिले हुए हैं। बहुत से भौंरे मधुर स्वर से गुंजार कर रहे हैं। जल के मुर्गे और राजहंस बोल रहे हैं, मानो प्रभु को देखकर उनकी प्रशंसा कर रहे हों॥1॥

* चक्रबाक बक खग समुदाई। देखत बनइ बरनि नहिं जाई॥
सुंदर खग गन गिरा सुहाई। जात पथिक जनु लेत बोलाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* चक्रवाक, बगुले आदि पक्षियों का समुदाय देखते ही बनता है, उनका वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। सुंदर पक्षियों की बोली बड़ी सुहावनी लगती है, मानो (रास्ते में) जाते हुए पथिक को बुलाए लेती हो॥2॥

* ताल समीप मुनिन्ह गृह छाए। चहु दिसि कानन बिटप सुहाए॥
चंपक बकुल कदंब तमाला। पाटल पनस परास रसाला॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* उस झील (पंपा सरोवर) के समीप मुनियों ने आश्रम बना रखे हैं। उसके चारों ओर वन के सुंदर वृक्ष हैं। चम्पा, मौलसिरी, कदम्ब, तमाल, पाटल, कटहल, ढाक और आम आदि-॥3॥

* नव पल्लव कुसुमित तरु नाना। चंचरीक पटली कर गाना॥
सीतल मंद सुगंध सुभाऊ। संतत बहइ मनोहर बाऊ॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* बहुत प्रकार के वृक्ष नए-नए पत्तों और (सुगंधित) पुष्पों से युक्त हैं, (जिन पर) भौंरों के समूह गुंजार कर रहे हैं। स्वभाव से ही शीतल, मंद, सुगंधित एवं मन को हरने वाली हवा सदा बहती रहती है॥4॥

* कुहू कुहू कोकिल धुनि करहीं। सुनि रव सरस ध्यान मुनि टरहीं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* कोयलें 'कुहू' 'कुहू' का शब्द कर रही हैं। उनकी रसीली बोली सुनकर मुनियों का भी ध्यान टूट जाता है॥5॥

दोहा :

* फल भारन नमि बिटप सब रहे भूमि निअराइ।
पर उपकारी पुरुष जिमि नवहिं सुसंपति पाइ॥40॥
*
भावार्थ:-* फलों के बोझ से झुककर सारे वृक्ष पृथ्वी के पास आ लगे हैं, जैसे परोपकारी पुरुष बड़ी सम्पत्ति पाकर (विनय से) झुक जाते हैं॥40॥

चौपाई :

* देखि राम अति रुचिर तलावा। मज्जनु कीन्ह परम सुख पावा॥
देखी सुंदर तरुबर छाया। बैठे अनुज सहित रघुराया॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रामजी ने अत्यंत सुंदर तालाब देखकर स्नान किया और परम सुख पाया। एक सुंदर उत्तम वृक्ष की छाया देखकर श्री रघुनाथजी छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी सहित बैठ गए॥1॥

* तहँ पुनि सकल देव मुनि आए। अस्तुति करि निज धाम सिधाए॥
बैठे परम प्रसन्न कृपाला। कहत अनुज सन कथा रसाला॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* फिर वहाँ सब देवता और मुनि आए और स्तुति करके अपने-अपने धाम को चले गए। कृपालु श्री रामजी परम प्रसन्न बैठे हुए छोटे भाई लक्ष्मणजी से रसीली कथाएँ कह रहे हैं॥2॥

----------


## calvitf

शबरी पर कृपा पर एक भजन तू शबरी जैसी भक्ति कर ..............

----------


## calvitf

शबर श्री राम चंद्र की भक्ति का एक भजन 

दर्शन दो नयनाभिराम ...............

दर्शन दो मेरे श्री राम ...............

दर्शन दो शबरी के राम ..............

----------


## calvitf

*शबरी और श्री राम की भेंट ..........

राम के बचन शबरी मंत्रमुग्ध हो कर सुनती हुई 


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जय श्री राम ....जय सियाराम.................*

----------


## guruji

राम चरितमानस से सम्बन्धित एक प्रश्न (केवक ज्ञानवर्धन हेतु)
सीता स्वयंवर के समय पूरे भारत वर्ष से और यहाँ तक कि लंका से भी राजा आए थे तो महाराजा दशरथ उस समारोह में क्यों नहीं थे? उनके पुत्र भी जनक निमण्त्रण पर नहीं अपने गुरु के शिष्य के रूप में गए थे।

----------


## Badtameez

> राम चरितमानस से सम्बन्धित एक प्रश्न (केवक ज्ञानवर्धन हेतु)
> सीता स्वयंवर के समय पूरे भारत वर्ष से और यहाँ तक कि लंका से भी राजा आए थे तो महाराजा दशरथ उस समारोह में क्यों नहीं थे? उनके पुत्र भी जनक निमण्त्रण पर नहीं अपने गुरु के शिष्य के रूप में गए थे।


हो सकता है कि महाराज दशरथ तक कोई सूचना नहीं पहुँचायी गई होगी।

----------


## Krishna

> राम चरितमानस से सम्बन्धित एक प्रश्न (केवक ज्ञानवर्धन हेतु)
> सीता स्वयंवर के समय पूरे भारत वर्ष से और यहाँ तक कि लंका से भी राजा आए थे तो महाराजा दशरथ उस समारोह में क्यों नहीं थे? उनके पुत्र भी जनक निमण्त्रण पर नहीं अपने गुरु के शिष्य के रूप में गए थे।



उनके पुत्र तो अध्ययन के लिये गये हुए थे | उनकी तीन रानियाँ थी वो जाकर क्या करते ?? स्वयंवर सीता जी का था , जो के उनके पुत्र की आयु की थी |  मात्र दर्शनार्थ नहीं गए  होंगे | संभवत: युद्ध पर गए हों | या किसी वचन बद्ध हो .... रघु  कुल  रीति आधारित |

(मेरे ज्ञान के आधार पर )

----------


## ingole

> राम चरितमानस से सम्बन्धित एक प्रश्न (केवक ज्ञानवर्धन हेतु)
> सीता स्वयंवर के समय पूरे भारत वर्ष से और यहाँ तक कि लंका से भी राजा आए थे तो महाराजा दशरथ उस समारोह में क्यों नहीं थे? उनके पुत्र भी जनक निमण्त्रण पर नहीं अपने गुरु के शिष्य के रूप में गए थे।


आदरणीय गुरूजी मुझे तो लगता है कि इस तरह कि शंकाओं के लिए एक अलग सूत्र की आवश्यकता होगी ,क्यूंकि मेरे मन मे भी कुछ शंकाएं उभरती हैं (मेरे अल्प ज्ञान के कारण ) 
जैसे कि----1.दस हजार राजाओं ने मिलकर धनुष को उठाने की कोशिश की थी. 
दस हजार लोगों को एक लाइन से खड़ा किया जाये तो कई किलोमीटर की लाइन बन जायेगी. 
क्या वो सारे राजा कीड़े मकोड़े की साइज के थे?
2. लक्ष्मण जी बोलते हैं कि मुझे आज्ञा दो तो मैं इस धनुष को तोड़ दूँगा.
ए तो तय था कि जो भी धनुष को तोडेगा उसी के साथ सीताजी का विवाह होगा , तो क्या लक्ष्मणजी अपना विवाह करवाना चाहते थे?

----------


## guruji

यहाँ प्रश्न केवल निमंत्रण का है ! एक बड़ा राजा कोई आयोजन कर रहा है और सब राजाओं को आमन्त्रित भी कर रहा है तो एक निकटवर्ती बड़े राजा और जिनसे मैत्रीपूर्ण सम्बन्ध हों, जिसके चार पुत्र विवाह योग्य हों तो उसे तो औपचारिक निमंत्रण जाना चाहिए और औपचारिकता वश राजा दशरथ को जाना चाहिए था।



> उनके पुत्र तो अध्ययन के लिये गये हुए थे | उनकी तीन रानियाँ थी वो जाकर क्या करते ?? स्वयंवर सीता जी का था , जो के उनके पुत्र की आयु की थी |  मात्र दर्शनार्थ नहीं गए  होंगे | संभवत: युद्ध पर गए हों | या किसी वचन बद्ध हो .... रघु  कुल  रीति आधारित |
> 
> (मेरे ज्ञान के आधार पर )

----------


## calvitf

> राम चरितमानस से सम्बन्धित एक प्रश्न (केवक ज्ञानवर्धन हेतु)
> सीता स्वयंवर के समय पूरे भारत वर्ष से और यहाँ तक कि लंका से भी राजा आए थे तो महाराजा दशरथ उस समारोह में क्यों नहीं थे? उनके पुत्र भी जनक निमण्त्रण पर नहीं अपने गुरु के शिष्य के रूप में गए थे।





> यहाँ प्रश्न केवल निमंत्रण का है ! एक बड़ा राजा कोई आयोजन कर रहा है और सब राजाओं को आमन्त्रित भी कर रहा है तो एक निकटवर्ती बड़े राजा और जिनसे मैत्रीपूर्ण सम्बन्ध हों, जिसके चार पुत्र विवाह योग्य हों तो उसे तो औपचारिक निमंत्रण जाना चाहिए और औपचारिकता वश राजा दशरथ को जाना चाहिए था।


*गुरु जी को सर्वप्रथम प्रणाम
*
*आपके ज्ञान के आगे मै तुच्छ ज्ञान भी नहीं रखता हूँ कुछ आगे पीछे की घटनाओ को भी ध्यान देना पड़ेगा 
*
*उत्तरी भारत में सरयू नदी के तट पर बसी अयोध्या,जहॉं त्रेता युग में दशरथ के पुत्र राम का जन्म हुआ था। अयोध्या, अर्थात् जहॉं कभी युद्ध नहीं होता। एक दिन विश्वामित्र आए और अपने आश्रम के संरक्षण हेतु दो राजकुमार - राम और लक्ष्मण - मॉंगे। विश्वामित्र और दशरथ के गुरू वसिष्ठ का पुराना मनमुटाव प्रसिद्ध है। कहते हैं, विश्वामित्र क्षत्रिय कुल में उत्पन्न हुए थे और वसिष्ठ उन्हें ‘राजर्षि’ कहते थे। विश्वामित्र की इच्छा ‘ब्रम्हर्षि’ कहाने की थी। अंत में विश्वामित्र क्रोध पर विजय प्राप्त कर सचमुच में ब्रम्हर्षि बने। पर जब विश्वामित्र ने इन बालकों की जोड़ी को अपने आश्रम की रक्षा के लिए मॉंगा तो वसिष्ठ ने सहर्ष आज्ञा दिलवा दी। मानवता का और समाज का कार्य राम के द्वारा संपन्न होना था। राम ने आश्रम के पास पड़ी ऋषि-मुनियों की हडिड्यॉं देखीं, 
*
  ‘तब करौं निशाचर हीन महि भुज उठाय प्रन कीन्ह।’
*विश्वामित्र के आश्रम में राम-लक्ष्मण ने शस्त्रास्त्रों की विद्या और उनके प्रयोग में दक्षता प्राप्त की। 
*


*जनकपुरी में सीता स्वयंवर रचा जा रहा था। राजा जनक ने प्रण किया था, जो शिव-धनुष पर प्रत्यंचा चढ़ा देगा उसी से सीता का विवाह होगा। विश्वामित्र भी आश्रमवासियों के वेश में दोनों कुमारों सहित उस स्वयंवर में पधारे। जनकपुरी और अयोध्या राज्यों में स्पर्धा थी - राजा दशरथ को इसलिए निमंत्रण भी न था। 

उस विशाल स्वयंवर में रावण आदि महाबली राजा भी धनुष न हिला सके। तब राजा जनक ने दु:खित होकर कहा,* 

 ‘वीर विहीन मही मैं जानी।’

*दो घरानो के  स्पर्धा के चलते लक्ष्मण को क्रोध आ गया। उन्होंने भाई की ओर ताका । विश्वामित्र का इशारा पाकर राम ने धनुष उठा लिया; पर प्रत्यंचा चढ़ाते समय वह टूट गया। सीता ने स्वयंवर की वरमाला राम के गले में डाल दी।जो प्रतिज्ञा के अनुषार धनुष टूटा यहाँ दो राजाओ के बीच स्पर्धा (दुश्मनी)भी टूट गयी अब अपने इष्टदेव के धनुष टूटने पर परशुराम जनक के दरबार में पहुँचे पर मानव जीवन में पुन: मर्यादाऍं स्थापित करने के लिए एक नए अवतार की आवश्यकता थी। इस प्रकार भारत के दो शक्तिशाली घराने और राज्य एक बने। वसिष्ठ-विश्वामित्र की अभिसंधि सफल हुई। पुराना परशुराम युग गया और राम के नवयुग का सूत्रपात हुआ।*

----------


## umabua

> आदरणीय गुरूजी मुझे तो लगता है कि इस तरह कि शंकाओं के लिए एक अलग सूत्र की आवश्यकता होगी ,क्यूंकि मेरे मन मे भी कुछ शंकाएं उभरती हैं (मेरे अल्प ज्ञान के कारण ) 
> जैसे कि----1.दस हजार राजाओं ने मिलकर धनुष को उठाने की कोशिश की थी. 
> दस हजार लोगों को एक लाइन से खड़ा किया जाये तो कई किलोमीटर की लाइन बन जायेगी. 
> क्या वो सारे राजा कीड़े मकोड़े की साइज के थे?
> 2. लक्ष्मण जी बोलते हैं कि मुझे आज्ञा दो तो मैं इस धनुष को तोड़ दूँगा.
> ए तो तय था कि जो भी धनुष को तोडेगा उसी के साथ सीताजी का विवाह होगा , तो क्या लक्ष्मणजी अपना विवाह करवाना चाहते थे?


इस विषय में मैं अपने विचार प्रस्तुत कर रही हूँ: 
प्रश्न  संख्या १ : मुझे नहीं प्रतीत होता कि संत तुलसीदास जी ने किसी बे-सिर पैर की बात रामचरितमानस में कहीं भी लिखी होगी. 
" भूप सहस दस एकहि बारा "

उपरोक्त पंक्ति में 'सहस' शब्द के कई अर्थ संभव प्रतीत हो रहे हैं.
अ) सहस = सहस्त्र (हजार)
आ) सहस = हँसते हुए (अथवा धनुष का उपहास करते हुए)
इ) सहस = अत्यंत साहसी 
इस प्रकार से उक्त पंक्ति के निम्न अर्थ तो निकल ही सकते हैं:
अ) दस हज़ार राजा एक ही बार में ..(धनुष उठाने का प्रयत्न करने लगे)
आ) हँसते हुए दस राजा एक साथ ..(धनुष उठाने का प्रयत्न करने लगे)
इ) दस साहसी राजा एक साथ ..(धनुष उठाने का प्रयत्न करने लगे) 

प्रश्न संख्या २ : लक्ष्मण का चरित्र अपने अग्रज  को समर्पित चरित्र है. उनके मस्तिष्क में इस तरह के विचार तो स्वप्न में भी नहीं प्रकट हो सकते हैं अतः उनके श्रीमुख से ऐसे शब्दों को कल्पना करना निर्थक है. शेषनाग के अवतारी लक्ष्मण जी अत्यंत स्वाभिमानी और रोष से भरे हुए हैं. धनुष को न टूटता हुआ देख कर जब हताशा के क्षणों में विदेह ने यह  कहा कि, "लगता है कि विधाता ने मेरी बेटी के भाग्य में वर लिखा ही नहीं है."    राजा जनक ने भरी सभा में यह भी कहा कि, " यदि उन्हें पता होता कि धरती वीरों से खाली हो गयी है तो मैं क्यों ऐसे स्वयंबर की घोषणा करता और क्यों दूरस्थ देशों से अत्यंत बलशाली राजाओं को यहाँ बुलाता?" स्वाभिमानी लक्ष्मण को ऐसे हृदय को विदीर्ण कर देने वाले शब्दों से बहुत पीड़ा हुयी और साथ में उन्हें बहुत अधिक रोष भी आया. इसी पीड़ा और रोष से भरे लक्ष्मण ने अपने अग्रज को शीश नवाते हुए यह कहा कि, " जहाँ कहीं भी एक भी सूर्यवंशी बैठा होगा वहाँ पर ऐसे शब्द नहीं सुने जा सकते हैं "(शायद उनका आशय रहा होगा कि वे बोलने वाले को मुंहतोड़ जवाब देने में पूर्ण सक्षम होते हैं). आगे उन्होंने यह भी कहा कि "मैं प्रभु राम की शपथ लेकर कहता हूँ कि यदि उनकी आज्ञा हो तो इस धनुष को निमिष (पल के अत्यंत अल्प भाग) मात्र में इस धनुष को उठा कर तोड़ सकता हूँ. और यदि ऐसा नहीं कर सका तो मैं प्रभु के चरणों को कभी हाथ नहीं लगाऊँगा." इस संवाद में लक्ष्मण  जी ने  एक वीरोक्ति कथ्य कहा है . उनके मन मस्तिष्क में वैदेही से विवाह की सोच कदापि नहीं हो सकती है. 


संभव है कि अपनी धार्मिक निष्ठा के कारण मैं ऐसे विचार रख पा रही हूँ.

----------


## abcl42

मित्र भावना सिंह द्वरा शरू किये गए इस उत्तम सूत्र पर मित्र  calvitf  चार चाँद लगाये गए हैं. गुरु जी द्वारा उठाये गए प्रश्नों के सम्बन्ध में  मैंने एक पुस्तक पढ़ी थी  " मानस शंका समाधान " उसमे दिए  गए उत्तर 
 मित्र calvitf  से थोडा मिलते हैं,  निश्चय ही  अयोध्या को बुलावा न भजने का क्या कारन था , इसका उल्लेख येही है की  मिथला और अयोध्या में मित्रवत सम्बन्ध नहीं थे और  प्रभु श्री राम अपने भ्राता सहित विश्वामित्र के साथ  वन को गए थे /  "भूप सहस दस एकाह्नी बारा"  का आशय यह भी लिखा गया है की दस हजार राजा एक साथ उस धनुष को उठाने का प्रयत्न करने लगे /  उसी पुस्तक में ये भी लिखा था की प्रभु की कथा में शंका करना मुर्खता दर्शाना है अतः इसे सदर ग्रहण करण चाहिए /  calvitf  और उमा बुआ के उत्तर काफी मान्य हैं और येही इनका समाधान है / सिया वर रामचंद्र की जय

----------


## guruji

> *विश्वामित्र और दशरथ के गुरू वसिष्ठ का पुराना मनमुटाव प्रसिद्ध है। कहते हैं, विश्वामित्र क्षत्रिय कुल में उत्पन्न हुए थे और वसिष्ठ उन्हें ‘राजर्षि’ कहते थे। विश्वामित्र की इच्छा ‘ब्रम्हर्षि’ कहाने की थी। अंत में विश्वामित्र क्रोध पर विजय प्राप्त कर सचमुच में ब्रम्हर्षि बने।**
> **जनकपुरी और अयोध्या राज्यों में स्पर्धा थी - राजा दशरथ को इसलिए निमंत्रण भी न था।*


मुझे इस बात का आभास नहीं था कि *जनकपुरी और अयोध्या राज्यों में स्पर्धा थी - राजा दशरथ को इसलिए निमंत्रण भी न था।* 
यद्यपि मुझे ज्ञात है कि
*विश्वामित्र  और दशरथ के गुरू वसिष्ठ का पुराना मनमुटाव प्रसिद्ध है। कहते हैं,  विश्वामित्र क्षत्रिय कुल में उत्पन्न हुए थे और वसिष्ठ उन्हें ‘राजर्षि’  कहते थे। विश्वामित्र की इच्छा ‘ब्रम्हर्षि’ कहाने की थी। अंत में  विश्वामित्र क्रोध पर विजय प्राप्त कर सचमुच में ब्रम्हर्षि बने।**

*
*ऋषि विश्वामित्र महान विद्वान होते हुए भी बहुत क्रोधी थे। ऋषि विश्वामित्र  चाहते थे कि सभी उन्हें राजर्षि की बजाए ब्रह्मर्षि कहकर पुकारें। जब भी ऋषि वसिष्ठ उन्हें राजर्षि कहकर पुकारते तो उन्हें बहुत क्रोध आता। क्रोध में वे ऋषि वसिष्ठ को जान से मारने के लिए सोचने लगे। उन्हें लगा कि उनके  बाद उन्हें राजर्षि कहने वाला कोई नहीं होगा और वे ब्रह्मर्षि ही कहलाएं जाएंगे।
एक दिन वे उन्हें मारने के इरादे से एक वृक्ष पर चढ़ कर बैठ गए। ऋषि वसिष्ठ  उसी पेड़ के नीचे बैठकर प्रतिदिन अपने शिष्यों को पढ़ाया करते थे।
उस दिन किसी कारणवश देर हो जाने के कारण शिष्यों का पाठ देर से शुरू हुआ। हल्की-हल्की रात हो चुकी थी और चांद के दर्शन हो रहे थे। ऐसे में ऋषि वसिष्ठ अपने शिष्यों को पाठ पढ़ाने लगे। संयोग से तभी एक शिष्य चांद की ओर देखते हुए बोला- गुरुवर, चांद कितना  सुंदर होता है। इसकी शीतलता व रोशनी भी अनुपम होती है।
यह सुनकर ऋषि वसिष्ठ बोले- हां ! चांद अति सुंदर है किंतु यदि तुम ऋषि विश्वामित्र को देखो तो इस चांद को भूल जाओ। यदि विश्वामित्र में क्रोध का कलंक न हो तो वे  सूर्य के समान चमक उठेंगे।
गुरु के मुख से विश्वामित्र की प्रशंसा सुनकर उनका एक शिष्य बोला- गुरुवर, वे तो आपके शत्रु हैं और आप उनकी प्रशंसा कर रहे हैं?
वसिष्ठ बोले- कुछ भी हो किंतु वे मुझसे अधिक विद्वान, तपस्वी, कर्मयोगी हैं और उनके चरणों में मेरा मस्तक नत है।
वसिष्ठ को मारने के लिए वृक्ष पर बैठे विश्वामित्र अपनी प्रशंसा सुनकर आश्चर्यचकित हो गए और उनके हाथ से छुरा नीचे गिर पड़ा । वे पेड़ से उतर कर ऋषि वसिष्ठ के चरणों में गिर पड़े और बोले- ऋषिवर, मुझे  क्षमा कर दीजिए। मैं नाहक ही आपको अपना शत्रु समझता था।
उनको क्षमायाचना करते देख ऋषि वसिष्ठ उन्हें उठाते हुए बोले- उठो ब्रह्मर्षि।
वसिष्ठ के मुख से ब्रह्मर्षि शब्द सुनकर विश्वामित्र हैरानी से बोले- आपने मुझे ब्रह्मर्षि कहा?
ऋषि वसिष्ठ बोले- आज से आप ब्रह्मर्षि ही कहलाएंगे क्योंकि आज आपका क्रोध शांत हो गया है और आपने क्रोध पर विजय पाकर ब्रह्मर्षि कहलाने की पदवी हासिल कर ली है।
ऋषि वसिष्ठ की बातें सुनकर ऋषि विश्वामित्र की आंखों से आंसू बह निकले और उन्होंने ऋषि वसिष्ठ को गले से लगाकर अपने अपराध का प्रायश्चित किया।
*

----------


## calvitf

*इस महान पवित्र और भगवान के सूत्र पर गुरु जी ने पधार कर भावना जी के साथ साथ सभी सहयोगी प्रविष्टि कर्ता के मन मे जो ज्योति जलाई है उसका आभार के साथ हम सभी प्रविष्टि कर्ता धन्यवाद देते हैं ................*

----------


## calvitf

नारद-राम संवाद------------------

* बिरहवंत भगवंतहि देखी। नारद मन भा सोच बिसेषी॥
मोर साप करि अंगीकारा। सहत राम नाना दुख भारा॥3॥ 
*
भावार्थ:-* भगवान् को विरहयुक्त देखकर नारदजी के मन में विशेष रूप से सोच हुआ। (उन्होंने विचार किया कि) मेरे ही शाप को स्वीकार करके श्री रामजी नाना प्रकार के दुःखों का भार सह रहे हैं (दुःख उठा रहे हैं)॥3॥

* ऐसे प्रभुहि बिलोकउँ जाई। पुनि न बनिहि अस अवसरु आई॥
यह बिचारि नारद कर बीना। गए जहाँ प्रभु सुख आसीना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* ऐसे (भक्त वत्सल) प्रभु को जाकर देखूँ। फिर ऐसा अवसर न बन आवेगा। यह विचार कर नारदजी हाथ में वीणा लिए हुए वहाँ गए, जहाँ प्रभु सुखपूर्वक बैठे हुए थे॥4॥

*गावत राम चरित मृदु बानी। प्रेम सहित बहु भाँति बखानी॥
करत दंडवत लिए उठाई। राखे बहुत बार उर लाई॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वे कोमल वाणी से प्रेम के साथ बहुत प्रकार से बखान-बखान कर रामचरित का गान कर (ते हुए चले आ) रहे थे। दण्डवत्* करते देखकर श्री रामचंद्रजी ने नारदजी को उठा लिया और बहुत देर तक हृदय से लगाए रखा॥5॥

* स्वागत पूँछि निकट बैठारे। लछिमन सादर चरन पखारे॥6॥
*
भावार्थ:-* फिर स्वागत (कुशल) पूछकर पास बैठा लिया। लक्ष्मणजी ने आदर के साथ उनके चरण धोए॥6॥

दोहा :

* नाना बिधि बिनती करि प्रभु प्रसन्न जियँ जानि।
नारद बोले बचन तब जोरि सरोरुह पानि॥41॥
*
भावार्थ:-* बहुत प्रकार से विनती करके और प्रभु को मन में प्रसन्न जानकर तब नारदजी कमल के समान हाथों को जोड़कर वचन बोले-॥41॥

चौपाई :

* सुनहु उदार सहज रघुनायक। सुंदर अगम सुगम बर दायक॥
देहु एक बर मागउँ स्वामी। जद्यपि जानत अंतरजामी॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे स्वभाव से ही उदार श्री रघुनाथजी! सुनिए। आप सुंदर अगम और सुगम वर के देने वाले हैं। हे स्वामी! मैं एक वर माँगता हूँ, वह मुझे दीजिए, यद्यपि आप अंतर्यामी होने के नाते सब जानते ही हैं॥1॥

* जानहु मुनि तुम्ह मोर सुभाऊ। जन सन कबहुँ कि करऊँ दुराऊ॥
कवन बस्तु असि प्रिय मोहि लागी। जो मुनिबर न सकहुँ तुम्ह मागी॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* (श्री रामजी ने कहा-) हे मुनि! तुम मेरा स्वभाव जानते ही हो। क्या मैं अपने भक्तों से कभी कुछ छिपाव करता हूँ? मुझे ऐसी कौन सी वस्तु प्रिय लगती है, जिसे हे मुनिश्रेष्ठ! तुम नहीं माँग सकते?॥2॥

* जन कहुँ कछु अदेय नहिं मोरें। अस बिस्वास तजहु जनि भोरें॥
तब नारद बोले हरषाई। अस बर मागउँ करउँ ढिठाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मुझे भक्त के लिए कुछ भी अदेय नहीं है। ऐसा विश्वास भूलकर भी मत छोड़ो। तब नारदजी हर्षित होकर बोले- मैं ऐसा वर माँगता हूँ, यह धृष्टता करता हूँ-॥3॥

* जद्यपि प्रभु के नाम अनेका। श्रुति कह अधिक एक तें एका॥
राम सकल नामन्ह ते अधिका। होउ नाथ अघ खग गन बधिका॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* यद्यपि प्रभु के अनेकों नाम हैं और वेद कहते हैं कि वे सब एक से एक बढ़कर हैं, तो भी हे नाथ! रामनाम सब नामों से बढ़कर हो और पाप रूपी पक्षियों के समूह के लिए यह वधिक के समान हो॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

नारद-राम संवाद------------------

दोहा :

* राका रजनी भगति तव राम नाम सोइ सोम।
अपर नाम उडगन बिमल बसहुँ भगत उर ब्योम॥42 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-*आपकी भक्ति पूर्णिमा की रात्रि है, उसमें 'राम' नाम यही पूर्ण चंद्रमा होकर और अन्य सब नाम तारागण होकर भक्तों के हृदय रूपी निर्मल आकाश में निवास करें॥42 (क)॥

* एवमस्तु मुनि सन कहेउ कृपासिंधु रघुनाथ।
तब नारद मन हरष अति प्रभु पद नायउ माथ॥42 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-*कृपा सागर श्री रघुनाथजी ने मुनि से 'एवमस्तु' (ऐसा ही हो) कहा। तब नारदजी ने मन में अत्यंत हर्षित होकर प्रभु के चरणों में मस्तक नवाया॥42 (ख)॥

चौपाई :

* अति प्रसन्न रघुनाथहि जानी। पुनि नारद बोले मृदु बानी॥
राम जबहिं प्रेरेउ निज माया मोहेहु मोहि सुनहु रघुराया॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रघुनाथजी को अत्यंत प्रसन्न जानकर नारदजी फिर कोमल वाणी बोले- हे रामजी! हे रघुनाथजी! सुनिए, जब आपने अपनी माया को प्रेरित करके मुझे मोहित किया था,॥1॥

* तब बिबाह मैं चाहउँ कीन्हा। प्रभु केहि कारन करै न दीन्हा॥
सुनु मुनि तोहि कहउँ सहरोसा। भजहिं जे मोहि तजि सकल भरोसा॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तब मैं विवाह करना चाहता था। हे प्रभु! आपने मुझे किस कारण विवाह नहीं करने दिया? (प्रभु बोले-) हे मुनि! सुनो, मैं तुम्हें हर्ष के साथ कहता हूँ कि जो समस्त आशा-भरोसा छोड़कर केवल मुझको ही भजते हैं,॥2॥

* करउँ सदा तिन्ह कै रखवारी। जिमि बालक राखइ महतारी॥
गह सिसु बच्छ अनल अहि धाई। तहँ राखइ जननी अरगाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मैं सदा उनकी वैसे ही रखवाली करता हूँ, जैसे माता बालक की रक्षा करती है। छोटा बच्चा जब दौड़कर आग और साँप को पकड़ने जाता है, तो वहाँ माता उसे (अपने हाथों) अलग करके बचा लेती है॥3॥

* प्रौढ़ भएँ तेहि सुत पर माता। प्रीति करइ नहिं पाछिलि बाता॥
मोरें प्रौढ़ तनय सम ग्यानी। बालक सुत सम दास अमानी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सयाना हो जाने पर उस पुत्र पर माता प्रेम तो करती है, परन्तु पिछली बात नहीं रहती (अर्थात्* मातृ परायण शिशु की तरह फिर उसको बचाने की चिंता नहीं करती, क्योंकि वह माता पर निर्भर न कर अपनी रक्षा आप करने लगता है)। ज्ञानी मेरे प्रौढ़ (सयाने) पुत्र के समान है और (तुम्हारे जैसा) अपने बल का मान न करने वाला सेवक मेरे शिशु पुत्र के समान है॥4॥

* जनहि मोर बल निज बल ताही। दुहु कहँ काम क्रोध रिपु आही॥
यह बिचारि पंडित मोहि भजहीं। पाएहुँ ग्यान भगति नहिं तजहीं॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* मेरे सेवक को केवल मेरा ही बल रहता है और उसे (ज्ञानी को) अपना बल होता है। पर काम-क्रोध रूपी शत्रु तो दोनों के लिए हैं।(भक्त के शत्रुओं को मारने की जिम्मेवारी मुझ पर रहती है, क्योंकि वह मेरे परायण होकर मेरा ही बल मानता है, परन्तु अपने बल को मानने वाले ज्ञानी के शत्रुओं का नाश करने की जिम्मेवारी मुझ पर नहीं है।) ऐसा विचार कर पंडितजन (बुद्धिमान लोग) मुझको ही भजते हैं। वे ज्ञान प्राप्त होने पर भी भक्ति को नहीं छोड़ते॥5॥

दोहा :

* काम क्रोध लोभादि मद प्रबल मोह कै धारि।
तिन्ह महँ अति दारुन दुखद मायारूपी नारि॥43॥
*
भावार्थ:-* काम, क्रोध, लोभ और मद आदि मोह (अज्ञान) की प्रबल सेना है। इनमें मायारूपिणी (माया की साक्षात्* मूर्ति) स्त्री तो अत्यंत दारुण दुःख देने वाली है॥43॥

चौपाई :

* सुनु मुनि कह पुरान श्रुति संता। मोह बिपिन कहुँ नारि बसंता॥
जप तप नेम जलाश्रय झारी। होइ ग्रीषम सोषइ सब नारी॥1
*
भावार्थ:-* हे मुनि! सुनो, पुराण, वेद और संत कहते हैं कि मोह रूपी वन (को विकसित करने) के लिए स्त्री वसंत ऋतु के समान है। जप, तप, नियम रूपी संपूर्ण जल के स्थानों को स्त्री ग्रीष्म रूप होकर सर्वथा सोख लेती है॥1॥

काम क्रोध मद मत्सर भेका। इन्हहि हरषप्रद बरषा एका॥
दुर्बासना कुमुद समुदाई। तिन्ह कहँ सरद सदा सुखदाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* काम, क्रोध, मद और मत्सर (डाह) आदि मेंढक हैं। इनको वर्षा ऋतु होकर हर्ष प्रदान करने वाली एकमात्र यही (स्त्री) है। बुरी वासनाएँ कुमुदों के समूह हैं। उनको सदैव सुख देने वाली यह शरद् ऋतु है॥2॥

* धर्म सकल सरसीरुह बृंदा। होइ हिम तिन्हहि दहइ सुख मंदा॥
पुनि ममता जवास बहुताई। पलुहइ नारि सिसिर रितु पाई॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* समस्त धर्म कमलों के झुंड हैं। यह नीच (विषयजन्य) सुख देने वाली स्त्री हिमऋतु होकर उन्हें जला डालती है। फिर ममतारूपी जवास का समूह (वन) स्त्री रूपी शिशिर ऋतु को पाकर हरा-भरा हो जाता है॥3॥


* पाप उलूक निकर सुखकारी। नारि निबिड़ रजनी अँधियारी॥
बुधि बल सील सत्य सब मीना। बनसी सम त्रिय कहहिं प्रबीना॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* पाप रूपी उल्लुओं के समूह के लिए यह स्त्री सुख देने वाली घोर अंधकारमयी रात्रि है। बुद्धि, बल, शील और सत्य- ये सब मछलियाँ हैं और उन (को फँसाकर नष्ट करने) के लिए स्त्री बंसी के समान है, चतुर पुरुष ऐसा कहते हैं॥4॥

दोहा :

* अवगुन मूल सूलप्रद प्रमदा सब दुख खानि।
ताते कीन्ह निवारन मुनि मैं यह जियँ जानि॥44॥
*
भावार्थ:-* युवती स्त्री अवगुणों की मूल, पीड़ा देने वाली और सब दुःखों की खान है, इसलिए हे मुनि! मैंने जी में ऐसा जानकर तुमको विवाह करने से रोका था॥44॥

चौपाई :

* सुनि रघुपति के बचन सुहाए। मुनि तन पुलक नयन भरि आए॥
कहहु कवन प्रभु कै असि रीती। सेवक पर ममता अरु प्रीती॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* श्री रघुनाथजी के सुंदर वचन सुनकर मुनि का शरीर पुलकित हो गया और नेत्र (प्रेमाश्रुओं के जल से) भर आए। (वे मन ही मन कहने लगे-) कहो तो किस प्रभु की ऐसी रीती है, जिसका सेवक पर इतना ममत्व और प्रेम हो॥1॥

----------


## calvitf

संतों के लक्षण और सत्संग भजन के लिए प्रेरणा

* जे न भजहिं अस प्रभु भ्रम त्यागी। ग्यान रंक नर मंद अभागी॥
पुनि सादर बोले मुनि नारद। सुनहु राम बिग्यान बिसारद॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जो मनुष्य भ्रम को त्यागकर ऐसे प्रभु को नहीं भजते, वे ज्ञान के कंगाल, दुर्बुद्धि और अभागे हैं। फिर नारद मुनि आदर सहित बोले- हे विज्ञान-विशारद श्री रामजी! सुनिए-॥2॥

* संतन्ह के लच्छन रघुबीरा। कहहु नाथ भव भंजन भीरा॥
सुनु मुनि संतन्ह के गुन कहऊँ। जिन्ह ते मैं उन्ह कें बस रहऊँ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* हे रघुवीर! हे भव-भय (जन्म-मरण के भय) का नाश करने वाले मेरे नाथ! अब कृपा कर संतों के लक्षण कहिए! (श्री रामजी ने कहा-) हे मुनि! सुनो, मैं संतों के गुणों को कहता हूँ, जिनके कारण मैं उनके वश में रहता हूँ॥3॥

* षट बिकार जित अनघ अकामा। अचल अकिंचन सुचि सुखधामा॥
अमित बोध अनीह मितभोगी। सत्यसार कबि कोबिद जोगी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वे संत (काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह, मद और मत्सर- इन) छह विकारों (दोषों) को जीते हुए, पापरहित, कामनारहित, निश्चल (स्थिरबुद्धि), अकिंचन (सर्वत्यागी), बाहर-भीतर से पवित्र, सुख के धाम, असीम ज्ञानवान्, इच्छारहित, मिताहारी, सत्यनिष्ठ, कवि, विद्वान, योगी,॥4॥

* सावधान मानद मदहीना। धीर धर्म गति परम प्रबीना॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सावधान, दूसरों को मान देने वाले, अभिमानरहित, धैर्यवान, धर्म के ज्ञान और आचरण में अत्यंत निपुण,॥5॥

दोहा :

* गुनागार संसार दुख रहित बिगत संदेह।
तजि मम चरन सरोज प्रिय तिन्ह कहुँ देह न गेह॥45॥
*
भावार्थ:-* गुणों के घर, संसार के दुःखों से रहित और संदेहों से सर्वथा छूटे हुए होते हैं। मेरे चरण कमलों को छोड़कर उनको न देह ही प्रिय होती है, न घर ही॥45॥

चौपाई :

* निज गुन श्रवन सुनत सकुचाहीं। पर गुन सुनत अधिक हरषाहीं॥
सम सीतल नहिं त्यागहिं नीती। सरल सुभाउ सबहि सन प्रीति॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-* कानों से अपने गुण सुनने में सकुचाते हैं, दूसरों के गुण सुनने से विशेष हर्षित होते हैं। सम और शीतल हैं, न्याय का कभी त्याग नहीं करते। सरल स्वभाव होते हैं और सभी से प्रेम रखते हैं॥1॥

* जप तप ब्रत दम संजम नेमा। गुरु गोबिंद बिप्र पद प्रेमा॥
श्रद्धा छमा मयत्री दाया। मुदिता मम पद प्रीति अमाया॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-* वे जप, तप, व्रत, दम, संयम और नियम में रत रहते हैं और गुरु, गोविंद तथा ब्राह्मणों के चरणों में प्रेम रखते हैं। उनमें श्रद्धा, क्षमा, मैत्री, दया, मुदिता (प्रसन्नता) और मेरे चरणों में निष्कपट प्रेम होता है॥2॥

* बिरति बिबेक बिनय बिग्याना। बोध जथारथ बेद पुराना॥
दंभ मान मद करहिं न काऊ। भूलि न देहिं कुमारग पाऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-* तथा वैराग्य, विवेक, विनय, विज्ञान (परमात्मा के तत्व का ज्ञान) और वेद-पुराण का यथार्थ ज्ञान रहता है। वे दम्भ, अभिमान और मद कभी नहीं करते और भूलकर भी कुमार्ग पर पैर नहीं रखते॥3॥

* गावहिं सुनहिं सदा मम लीला। हेतु रहित परहित रत सीला॥
मुनि सुनु साधुन्ह के गुन जेते। कहि न सकहिं सादर श्रुति तेते॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-* सदा मेरी लीलाओं को गाते-सुनते हैं और बिना ही कारण दूसरों के हित में लगे रहने वाले होते हैं। हे मुनि! सुनो, संतों के जितने गुण हैं, उनको सरस्वती और वेद भी नहीं कह सकते॥4॥

----------


## calvitf

छंद :

* कहि सक न सारद सेष नारद सुनत पद पंकज गहे।
अस दीनबंधु कृपाल अपने भगत गुन निज मुख कहे॥
सिरु नाइ बारहिं बार चरनन्हि ब्रह्मपुर नारद गए।
ते धन्य तुलसीदास आस बिहाइ जे हरि रँग रँए॥
*
भावार्थ:-* 'शेष और शारदा भी नहीं कह सकते' यह सुनते ही नारदजी ने श्री रामजी के चरणकमल पकड़ लिए। दीनबंधु कृपालु प्रभु ने इस प्रकार अपने श्रीमुख से अपने भक्तों के गुण कहे। भगवान्* के चरणों में बार-बार सिर नवाकर नारदजी ब्रह्मलोक को चले गए। तुलसीदासजी कहते हैं कि वे पुरुष धन्य हैं, जो सब आशा छोड़कर केवल श्री हरि के रंग में रँग गए हैं।

दोहा :

* रावनारि जसु पावन गावहिं सुनहिं जे लोग।
राम भगति दृढ़ पावहिं बिनु बिराग जप जोग॥46 क॥
*
भावार्थ:-* जो लोग रावण के शत्रु श्री रामजी का पवित्र यश गावेंगे और सुनेंगे, वे वैराग्य, जप और योग के बिना ही श्री रामजी की दृढ़ भक्ति पावेंगे॥46 (क)॥

* दीप सिखा सम जुबति तन मन जनि होसि पतंग।
भजहि राम तजि काम मद करहि सदा सतसंग॥46 ख॥
*
भावार्थ:-* युवती स्त्रियों का शरीर दीपक की लौ के समान है, हे मन! तू उसका पतिंगा न बन। काम और मद को छोड़कर श्री रामचंद्रजी का भजन कर और सदा सत्संग कर॥46 (ख)॥

*मासपारायण, बाईसवाँ विश्राम
इति श्रीमद्रामचरित मानसे सकलकलिकलुष विध्वंसने तृतीयः सोपानः समाप्तः।
कलियुग के संपूर्ण पापों को विध्वंस करने वाले श्री रामचरितमानस का यह तीसरा सोपान समाप्त हुआ।
(अरण्यकाण्ड समाप्त)*

----------


## munnuji11

> राम चरित मानस से सम्बन्धित एक प्रश्न (केवल ज्ञानवर्धन हेतु)
> सीता स्वयंवर के समय पूरे भारत वर्ष से और यहाँ तक कि लंका से भी राजा आए थे तो महाराजा दशरथ उस समारोह में क्यों नहीं थे? उनके पुत्र भी जनक निमंत्रण पर नहीं अपने गुरु के शिष्य के रूप में गए थे।


आदरणीय महोदय, 
श्रीराम के विषय में यदि प्रामाणिक तथ्य जानना है तो *श्रीमद्वाल्मीकि रामायण* का आश्रय लेना होगा।
आपके प्रश्न का समुचित उत्तर *श्रीमद्वाल्मीकि रामायण* के *बालकाण्ड सर्ग संख्या 66 के श्लोक 15-26* में निहित है। जिसका सारांश है कि "अयोनिजा सीता के दिव्य जन्म लेने के कारण राजा जनक ने प्रतिज्ञा की कि जो पराक्रमी उक्त धनुष पर प्रत्यञ्चा चढ़ा देगा उसी के साथ *वीर्यशुल्का सीता* का विवाह होगा। यहां ध्यातव्य है कि 
01- राजा जनक ने विवाहपर्यन्त चलने वाला यज्ञ प्रारम्भ किया था न कि सीतास्वयंवर।
02- उन्होंने यह घोषणा सार्वजनिक रूप से सभी के लिये की थी।
03- उन्होंने किसी भी राजा को इस हेतु कोई भी आमन्त्रण नहीं भेजा था।" 

आर्षकवि वाल्मीकि श्रीराम के समसामयिक थे, अत: उनके द्वारा दिया गया विवरण तथ्यात्मक माना जायेगा।
भावकवि तुलसीदास अपने आराध्य श्रीराम के भावुक भक्त थे, अत: उनके द्वारा दिया गया विवरण भावात्मक माना जायेगा।

----------


## munnuji11

> आदरणीय गुरूजी मुझे तो लगता है कि इस तरह कि शंकाओं के लिए एक अलग सूत्र की आवश्यकता होगी ,क्यूंकि मेरे मन मे भी कुछ शंकाएं उभरती हैं (मेरे अल्प ज्ञान के कारण ) 
> जैसे कि----1.दस हजार राजाओं ने मिलकर धनुष को उठाने की कोशिश की थी. 
> दस हजार लोगों को एक लाइन से खड़ा किया जाये तो कई किलोमीटर की लाइन बन जायेगी. 
> क्या वो सारे राजा कीड़े मकोड़े की साइज के थे?
> 2. लक्ष्मण जी बोलते हैं कि मुझे आज्ञा दो तो मैं इस धनुष को तोड़ दूँगा.
> ए तो तय था कि जो भी धनुष को तोडेगा उसी के साथ सीताजी का विवाह होगा , तो क्या लक्ष्मणजी अपना विवाह करवाना चाहते थे?


मित्र आपके उपर्युक्त प्रश्नों का उत्तर मेरी मति के अनुसार निम्नवत् है -

*प्रश्न 1 का उत्तर* - दस हजार राजाओं ने मिलकर धनुष को उठाने की कोशिश की थी ? यह कथन मानव आवेगजनित उपलक्षण है। इस प्रकार के प्रयोग तुलसीदासजी ने मानस में कई स्थानों पर किये हैं, जैसे - लंकाकाण्ड में रावण का यह कथन - *बांध्यो बननिधि नीरनिधि जलधि सिन्धु बारीस। सत्य तोयनिधि कंपति उदधि पयोधि नदीस॥* यहां बार बार समुद्र के पर्याय का उल्लेख। 
लंकाकाण्ड में ही मूर्च्छाग्रस्त लक्ष्मण के प्रति श्रीराम का कथन - *निज जननी के एक कुमारा। तासु तात तुम प्रान अधारा॥* यहां श्रीराम भलीभांति जानते हैं कि लक्ष्मण दो भाई हैं फिर भी कहते हैं कि तुम अपनी मां के प्राणों के आधार एक ही पुत्र हो। 
*प्रश्न 1 का उत्तर* - यहां लक्ष्मण का कथन उनकी *स्वाभिमानोक्ति  ही है, विवाह के प्रति उत्कण्ठा नहीं*

*भावभूमि के कवियों का यही वैशिष्ट्य होता है कि वे मानव आवेगजनित भावों के कुशल प्रदर्शक होते हैं।*

----------


## guruji

ज्ञानवान मुन्नु जी,
आपके द्वारा दिया गया विश्लेषण समुचित है, संतुष्ट करने वाला है। अति उत्तम प्रयास !
धन्यवाद ! 



> आदरणीय महोदय, 
> श्रीराम के विषय में यदि प्रामाणिक तथ्य जानना है तो *श्रीमद्वाल्मीकि रामायण* का आश्रय लेना होगा।
> आपके प्रश्न का समुचित उत्तर *श्रीमद्वाल्मीकि रामायण* के *बालकाण्ड सर्ग संख्या 66 के श्लोक 15-26* में निहित है। जिसका सारांश है कि "अयोनिजा सीता के दिव्य जन्म लेने के कारण राजा जनक ने प्रतिज्ञा की कि जो पराक्रमी उक्त धनुष पर प्रत्यञ्चा चढ़ा देगा उसी के साथ *वीर्यशुल्का सीता* का विवाह होगा। यहां ध्यातव्य है कि 
> 01- राजा जनक ने विवाहपर्यन्त चलने वाला यज्ञ प्रारम्भ किया था न कि सीतास्वयंवर।
> 02- उन्होंने यह घोषणा सार्वजनिक रूप से सभी के लिये की थी।
> 03- उन्होंने किसी भी राजा को इस हेतु कोई भी आमन्त्रण नहीं भेजा था।" 
> 
> आर्षकवि वाल्मीकि श्रीराम के समसामयिक थे, अत: उनके द्वारा दिया गया विवरण तथ्यात्मक माना जायेगा।
> भावकवि तुलसीदास अपने आराध्य श्रीराम के भावुक भक्त थे, अत: उनके द्वारा दिया गया विवरण भावात्मक माना जायेगा।

----------


## munnuji11

> ज्ञानवान मुन्नु जी,
> आपके द्वारा दिया गया विश्लेषण समुचित है, संतुष्ट करने वाला है। अति उत्तम प्रयास !
> धन्यवाद !


साभार धन्यवाद  …………………॥

----------


## calvitf

किष्किंधाकाण्ड में हनुमान मिलन से बालि वध व सीता खोज की तैयारी तक के घटनाक्रम आते हैं। 

नीचे किष्किंधाकाण्ड से जुड़े घटनाक्रमों की विषय सूची दी गई है।

----------


## calvitf

*• मंगलाचरण

• श्री रामजी से हनुमानजी का मिलना और श्री राम-सुग्रीव की मित्रता

• सुग्रीव का दुःख सुनाना, बालि वध की प्रतिज्ञा, श्री रामजी का मित्र लक्षण वर्णन

• सुग्रीव का वैराग्य

• बालि-सुग्रीव युद्ध, बालि उद्धार, तारा का विलाप

• तारा को श्री रामजी द्वारा उपदेश और सुग्रीव का राज्याभिषेक तथा अंगद को युवराज पद

• वर्षा ऋतु वर्णन

• शरद ऋतु वर्णन

• श्री राम की सुग्रीव पर नाराजी, लक्ष्मणजी का कोप

• सुग्रीव-राम संवाद और सीताजी की खोज के लिए बंदरों का प्रस्थान

• गुफा में तपस्विनी के दर्शन, वानरों का समुद्र तट पर आना, सम्पाती से भेंट और बातचीत

• समुद्र लाँघने का परामर्श, जाम्बवन्त का हनुमान्*जी को बल याद दिलाकर उत्साहित करना, श्री राम-गुण का माहात्म्य*

----------


## alymax

aage to  badhao koi ...............

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## calvitf

राजा रंक और फकीर एक बार सब मिल बोलो ................सियावर रामचंद्र जय

----------


## calvitf

** कुन्देन्दी वर सुन्दरा वतिबलौ विज्ञान धामावुभौ
शोभाढ्यौ वरधन्विनौ श्रुतिनुतौ गोविप्रवृन्द प्रियौ।
मायामानुषरूपिणौ रघुवरौ सद्धर्मवर्मौ हितौ
सीतान्वेषणतत्परौ पथिगतौ भक्तिप्रदौ तौ हि नः ॥1॥*
*भावार्थ:-*कुन्दपुष्प और नीलकमल के समान सुंदर गौर एवं श्यामवर्ण, अत्यंत बलवान्, विज्ञान के धाम, शोभा संपन्न, श्रेष्ठ धनुर्धर, वेदों के द्वारा वन्दित, गौ एवं ब्राह्मणों के समूह के प्रिय (अथवा प्रेमी), माया से मनुष्य रूप धारण किए हुए, श्रेष्ठ धर्म के लिए कवचस्वरूप, सबके हितकारी, श्री सीताजी की खोज में लगे हुए, पथिक रूप रघुकुल के श्रेष्ठ श्री रामजी और श्री लक्ष्मणजी दोनों भाई निश्चय ही हमें भक्तिप्रद हों ॥1॥

** ब्रह्माम्भोधि समुद्भवं कलिमल प्रध्वंसनं चाव्ययं
श्री मच्छम्भु मुखेन्दु सुन्दरवरे संशोभितं सर्वदा।
संसाराम यभेषजं सुखकरं श्रीजानकीजीवनं
धन्यास्ते कृतिनः पिबन्ति सततं श्रीराम नामा मृतम्॥2॥*

*भावार्थ:-*वे सुकृती (पुण्यात्मा पुरुष) धन्य हैं जो वेद रूपी समुद्र (के मथने) से उत्पन्न हुए कलियुग के मल को सर्वथा नष्ट कर देने वाले, अविनाशी, भगवान श्री शंभु के सुंदर एवं श्रेष्ठ मुख रूपी चंद्रमा में सदा शोभायमान, जन्म-मरण रूपी रोग के औषध, सबको सुख देने वाले और श्री जानकीजी के जीवनस्वरूप श्री राम नाम रूपी अमृत का निरंतर पान करते रहते हैं॥2॥

*सोरठा :*
मुक्ति जन्म महि जानि ग्यान खान अघ हानि कर।
जहँ बस संभु भवानि सो कासी सेइअ कस न ॥
*भावार्थ:-*जहाँ श्री शिव-पार्वती बसते हैं, उस काशी को मुक्ति की जन्मभूमि, ज्ञान की खान और पापों का नाश करने वाली जानकर उसका सेवन क्यों न किया जाए?

* जरत सकल सुर बृंद बिषम गरल जेहिं पान किय।
तेहि न भजसि मन मंद को कृपाल संकर सरिस॥
*
भावार्थ:-*जिस भीषण हलाहल विष से सब देवतागण जल रहे थे उसको जिन्होंने स्वयं पान कर लिया, रे मन्द मन! तू उन शंकरजी को क्यों नहीं भजता? उनके समान कृपालु (और) कौन है?

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जय बजरंग बली की जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## loolugupta

har har mahadev

----------


## calvitf

*श्री रामजी से हनुमानजी का मिलना और श्री राम-सुग्रीव की मित्रता*
*चौपाई :*
*
* आगें चले बहुरि रघुराया। रिष्यमूक पर्बत निअराया॥
तहँ रह सचिव सहित सुग्रीवा। आवत देखि अतुल बल सींवा॥1॥*
*
भावार्थ:-*श्री रघुनाथजी फिर आगे चले। ऋष्यमूक पर्वत निकट आ गया। वहाँ (ऋष्यमूक पर्वत पर) मंत्रियों सहित सुग्रीव रहते थे। अतुलनीय बल की सीमा श्री रामचंद्रजी और लक्ष्मणजी को आते देखकर-॥1॥

* अति सभीत कह सुनु हनुमाना। पुरुष जुगल बल रूप निधाना॥
धरि बटु रूप देखु तैं जाई। कहेसु जानि जियँ सयन बुझाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*सुग्रीव अत्यंत भयभीत होकर बोले- हे हनुमान्*! सुनो, ये दोनों पुरुष बल और रूप के निधान हैं। तुम ब्रह्मचारी का रूप धारण करके जाकर देखो। अपने हृदय में उनकी यथार्थ बात जानकर मुझे इशारे से समझाकर कह देना॥2॥

* पठए बालि होहिं मन मैला। भागौं तुरत तजौं यह सैला॥
बिप्र रूप धरि कपि तहँ गयऊ। माथ नाइ पूछत अस भयऊ॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यदि वे मन के मलिन बालि के भेजे हुए हों तो मैं तुरंत ही इस पर्वत को छोड़कर भाग जाऊँ (यह सुनकर) हनुमान्*जी ब्राह्मण का रूप धरकर वहाँ गए और मस्तक नवाकर इस प्रकार पूछने लगे-॥3॥

* को तुम्ह स्यामल गौर सरीरा। छत्री रूप फिरहु बन बीरा ॥
कठिन भूमि कोमल पद गामी। कवन हेतु बिचरहु बन स्वामी॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*हे वीर! साँवले और गोरे शरीर वाले आप कौन हैं, जो क्षत्रिय के रूप में वन में फिर रहे हैं? हे स्वामी! कठोर भूमि पर कोमल चरणों से चलने वाले आप किस कारण वन में विचर रहे हैं?॥4॥

* मृदुल मनोहर सुंदर गाता। सहत दुसह बन आतप बाता ॥
की तुम्ह तीनि देव महँ कोऊ। नर नारायन की तुम्ह दोऊ॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मन को हरण करने वाले आपके सुंदर, कोमल अंग हैं और आप वन के दुःसह धूप और वायु को सह रहे हैं क्या आप ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, महेश- इन तीन देवताओं में से कोई हैं या आप दोनों नर और नारायण हैं॥5॥

*दोहा :*

* जग कारन तारन भव भंजन धरनी भार।
की तुम्ह अखिल भुवन पति लीन्ह मनुज अवतार॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*अथवा आप जगत्* के मूल कारण और संपूर्ण लोकों के स्वामी स्वयं भगवान्* हैं, जिन्होंने लोगों को भवसागर से पार उतारने तथा पृथ्वी का भार नष्ट करने के लिए मनुष्य रूप में अवतार लिया है?॥1॥

*चौपाई :*

* कोसलेस दसरथ के जाए। हम पितु बचन मानि बन आए॥
नाम राम लछिमन दोउ भाई। संग नारि सुकुमारि सुहाई॥1॥
*
भावार्थ:-*(श्री रामचंद्रजी ने कहा-) हम कोसलराज दशरथजी के पुत्र हैं और पिता का वचन मानकर वन आए हैं। हमारे राम-लक्ष्मण नाम हैं, हम दोनों भाई हैं। हमारे साथ सुंदर सुकुमारी स्त्री थी॥1॥

* इहाँ हरी निसिचर बैदेही। बिप्र फिरहिं हम खोजत तेही॥
आपन चरित कहा हम गाई। कहहु बिप्र निज कथा बुझाई॥2॥
*
भावार्थ:-*यहाँ (वन में) राक्षस ने (मेरी पत्नी) जानकी को हर लिया। हे ब्राह्मण! हम उसे ही खोजते फिरते हैं। हमने तो अपना चरित्र कह सुनाया। अब हे ब्राह्मण! अपनी कथा समझाकर कहिए ॥2॥

* प्रभु पहिचानि परेउ गहि चरना। सो सुख उमा जाइ नहिं बरना॥
पुलकित तन मुख आव न बचना। देखत रुचिर बेष कै रचना॥3॥
*
भावार्थ:-*प्रभु को पहचानकर हनुमान्*जी उनके चरण पकड़कर पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़े (उन्होंने साष्टांग दंडवत्* प्रणाम किया)। (शिवजी कहते हैं-) हे पार्वती! वह सुख वर्णन नहीं किया जा सकता। शरीर पुलकित है, मुख से वचन नहीं निकलता। वे प्रभु के सुंदर वेष की रचना देख रहे हैं!॥3॥

* पुनि धीरजु धरि अस्तुति कीन्ही। हरष हृदयँ निज नाथहि चीन्ही॥
मोर न्याउ मैं पूछा साईं। तुम्ह पूछहु कस नर की नाईं॥4॥
*
भावार्थ:-*फिर धीरज धर कर स्तुति की। अपने नाथ को पहचान लेने से हृदय में हर्ष हो रहा है। (फिर हनुमान्*जी ने कहा-) हे स्वामी! मैंने जो पूछा वह मेरा पूछना तो न्याय था, (वर्षों के बाद आपको देखा, वह भी तपस्वी के वेष में और मेरी वानरी बुद्धि इससे मैं तो आपको पहचान न सका और अपनी परिस्थिति के अनुसार मैंने आपसे पूछा), परंतु आप मनुष्य की तरह कैसे पूछ रहे हैं?॥4॥

* तव माया बस फिरउँ भुलाना। ताते मैं नहिं प्रभु पहिचाना॥5॥
*
भावार्थ:-*मैं तो आपकी माया के वश भूला फिरता हूँ इसी से मैंने अपने स्वामी (आप) को नहीं पहचाना ॥5॥

----------


## ingole

बहुत बढ़िया धवल भाई, आपके बिना ये सूत्र सूना सूना लगता था , आपको सक्रीय देखकर अत्यंत प्रसन्नता हुयी.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जै श्री राम!
*
*धन्यवाद भाई आपकी मेहनत क़े लिये!*

----------


## sultania

धवल जी जारी रखे--जय श्रीराम

----------


## kanpur_36

अरे वाह राम नाम कि लूट मची है यहाँ पर , बोलो सियावर राम चन्द्र जी कि जय

----------


## arihant_noida

जय श्रीराम..जय बजरंग बली

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

अच्छी  सुत्र हैं। जय श्री राम।

----------


## housla312@gmail.com

नमस्कार बंधजन

----------


## housla312@gmail.com

RAM charan giru sab jag Jana,mita pap lei name kripana.किपया मुझे अर्थ बताये

----------


## Unregistered

bahut achha ji

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम, 
भाई बहुत ही अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है। और आप जो लीख रहे है, यह तो बहुत ही अच्छी बात है। कृपता जारी रखे। में घर पें रामचरितमानस पढना चाहता हुं पर समय के अभाव से नही पढ सकता तो यहा पर पढ शकुगा। 

धन्यवाद

----------


## mangal

जय श्री राम,

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम

भाई यहा पर में श्री चिन्मय मिषन के परमपूज्य स्वामी श्री शंकरानन्दजी के श्री गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी द्वारा रचित रामचरित मानस पर मेरे पास उनकी केसेट्स हे। मेने कई संत और कथाकारोकी कथा सुनी है पर मुजे यहा पर बहुत ही संतोष हुआ है। मे उनकी प्रशंसा आप से करु इससे ज्यादा अच्छा है की उनके द्वारा सुनाई गई कथा का यहा पर पोस्ट करना ज्यादा मुल्यावान समजता हुं। मुजे आशा हे की मेरी तरह आप को भी यह अच्छी लगेगी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बालकांड: मंगलाचरण: सार  
(ष्लोक 1 से 7, सोरठा 1 से 4) 

श्री तुलसीदास जी प्रथम छः ष्लोकों में सरस्वती जी, गणेषजी, पार्वती जी, षंकरजी, वाल्मीकजी, हनुमानजी, सीताजी, रामजी की वंदना करतें हैं। इन देवताओं की वंदना करते हुए उनका स्वरुप, वे कैसे हैं, उनके सगुण व निर्गुण दोनों रुपों को बताते हैं। देवताओं को हमसे बहुत दूर वास करने वाला न समझें ये हमारे अंदर की भावनात्मक षक्तियां है। इनकी वंदना से इनके गुण प्रकाष हमारे अंदर जागृत होते हैं। मंगलकारी वाणी सरस्वती जी हैं, विष्वास की शक्ति शंकरजी हैं, श्रद्धा पार्वती जी हैं, श्रद्धा व विष्वास से उत्पन्न ज्ञान के देवता गणेषजी हैं। राम जी परब्रहृम परमेष्वर हैं तो सीता जी उनकी महामाया षक्ति हैं। वाल्मीक जी राम कथा के सबसे बडे वाचक तो हनुमान जी राम कथा के सबसे बडे श्रोता हैं।
जो श्रद्वावान हैं उनके लिये परमात्मा एकदम निकट है वह तो हदय मे ही बैठा है। श्रद्वाविहीन व्यक्ति के लिये परमात्मा तो सूर्य, नक्षत्र व तारों से भी दूर है। जो व्यक्ति भावनात्मक अभिव्यक्तियों को देखने मे समर्थ हो जाता है वह परमात्मा तक पहुच जाता है। समस्त जगत, ब्रम्हांड, प्राणियों व अपने शरीर को देखें। समस्त चीजे उत्पन्न होती हैं, बढती है फिर नश्ट हो जाती है। ये तीन दषाये हैं। एक ही परमब्रम्ह परमेष्वर की माया शक्ति जब रचना करती है तो उसे ब्रम्हा कहते हैं, जब पालन करती है तब विश्णु कहलाती है और जब संहार करती है तो महेष कहलाती है।
सातवें श्लोक में इस ग्रंथ की रचना का प्रयोजन बताते हुए कहते हैं  यह समस्त वेदों,पुराणों, वाल्मीक रामायण एवं शास्त्रों का सार संग्रह है।
तुलसीदासजी फिर चार सोरठो में हिंदी भाशा में पंच देवताओं की एवं पांचवें सोरठे में गुरु की वंदना करते हैं। इन देवताओं की पहले संस्कृत में वंदना की अब हिंदी की वंदना में उसका अनुवाद मात्र नह हे कुछ भिन्नता व नवीनता भी है।

----------

